# Geschichte wiederholt sich?



## Rotkaeppchen (1. November 2019)

Hier mal ein schöner Artikel, um eine Diskussion zu beginnen, ob sich aktuell etwas wiederholt, was sich nicht wiederholen sollte:
_
"... Zum ersten Mal zieht die NSDAP (1923) in den badischen Landtag ein. Die  Frankfurter Zeitung zieht erste Schlüsse aus dem Wahlerfolg – und glaubt  derweil nicht, dass die Partei die Demokratie gefährden könnte. ..."_
Historisches E-Paper: NSDAP erstmals im badischen Landtag

Lese ich solche Textpassagen:
_".... Es sind die Leute, die innerlich so durcheinander gebracht sind, daß sie  kritiklos auf jede Hetze reagieren und jeden Schwindel glauben, der  ihnen von skrupellosen Spektakelmachern vorgesetzt wird. Das Märchen vom  Sklavenexport, den Deutschland im Young-Plan zugestanden haben soll,  gab eine Probe davon, was alles man diesen Leuten bieten kann, ohne  ausgelacht zu werden..."_

Muss ich nur an aktuelle Menschen denken, die die Mär der "Umvolkung" glauben. 


oder so etwas:
_".... Für den Landtag bedeutet der Einzug der Nationalsozialisten eine  Vermehrung der Elemente, die sich weigern, überhaupt fair mitzuarbeiten,  die die Aufgabe des Landtags nicht fördern, sondern von innen heraus  sabotieren wollen. ..."_

Auch das deckt sich mit dem Vorgehen der NSAfD in Land- und Bundestagen.

Es ist heute vieles ganz anders als damals, und trotzdem auch vieles ähnlich. Die Krise nach dem ersten Weltkreig war mörderisch. Es gab Hungerwinter. Davon sind wir cheinbar weit entfernt. Schaut man auf Tafeln und das Leben vieler Millionen auf Hartz IV Niveau, dann weiß ich nicht, was nach  der nächsten Wirtschaftskrise passieren wird.


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2019)

Salve,


Jeder halbwegs historisch Gebildeter kann die Parallelen zwischen der Weimarer Republik mit den Nazis und den Entwicklungen die wir seit der AfD haben sehen, leider gibt es aber anscheinend einen Bodensatz von ~15% der Bevölkerung, die genau das wollen.
Du bist übrigens heute aktiv bedroht worden als Verräterin (Volksverräterin war wohl gemeint) in Bezug auf den Bekannten deines Vaters, und du solltest dich schon mal "frisch machen", ich habe den Post gemeldet und er wurde entfernt und der User gesperrt.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2019)

Ich hatte es die Tage ja schon mal in einen anderen Thread erwähnt.
Aber ich wußte nicht mehr genau wie Nazis damals an die Macht gekommen sind.
Zwar ist die AfD noch weit von einer absoluten Mehrheit entfernt, aber es ist schon traurig das sie überhaupt soviele Stimmen bekommt.
In einigen Landtagen, gerade im Osten,  ist es besonders schlimm.
Und wenn sich nicht Deutschland  weit was tut und die CDU und SPD sich klar abgrenzen, wird das noch schlimmer.
Nochmal darf es keine große Koalition geben.
Ich habe außerdem die Befürchtung das die SPD bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl noch weiter abrutscht und vielleicht nicht mal mehr 10% schafft.
Das wäre für eine (ehemalige) Volkspartei fatal.
Dann wird es vielleicht doch nochmal auf eine Jamaika Koalition hinauslaufen.
Weil ich glaube das es auch nicht für schwarz-gelb reichen wird.


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2019)

Wir haben laut Umfragen seit Monaten eine ziemlich klare Mehrheit für Schwarz-Grün auf Bundesebene.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jeder halbwegs historisch Gebildeter kann die Parallelen zwischen der Weimarer Republik mit den Nazis und den Entwicklungen die wir seit der AfD haben sehen, leider gibt es aber anscheinend einen Bodensatz von ~15% der Bevölkerung, die genau das wollen.


Parallelen sind das eine, analoge Entwickungen etwas anderes, darum wollte ich in Ruhe und abgewogen diskutieren. Ob jetzt mit Fragezeigen oder ihne sei dahin gestellt, aber eine Duiskussion mit einer Frage zu eröffnen hat Sinn, oder?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bist übrigens heute aktiv bedroht worden als Verräterin (Volksverräterin war wohl gemeint) in Bezug auf den Bekannten deines Vaters, und du solltest dich schon mal "frisch machen", ich habe den Post gemeldet und er wurde entfernt und der User gesperrt.


Ich hatte den Text nicht gelesen, sah nur, dass ich zitiert wurde. Und ja, wenn man sich heute in der Öffentlichkeit kritisch über einen Faschisten wie Höcke aufregt, drohen durchaus massive persönliche Angriffe.



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ich wußte nicht mehr genau wie Nazis damals an die Macht gekommen sind.


Diese Zeitungsartikel und andere heute frei verfügbare können Dir vielleiuht einen besseren Einblick in die langsame und schleichende Entwicklung geben, die sich über zehn Jahre hinzog.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir haben laut Umfragen seit Monaten eine  ziemlich klare Mehrheit für Schwarz-Grün auf Bundesebene.


Ob das die Probleme, die wir haben, insbesondere der Gerechtigkeit, der Rechtssicherheit und der Zukunftsperspektiven, verändern wird, werden wir danach wissen. Ich kann mir auch Szenarien ausmalen, die nicht so rosig verlaufen werden.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir haben laut Umfragen seit Monaten eine ziemlich klare Mehrheit für Schwarz-Grün auf Bundesebene.



Wenn die Stimmen dafür reichen wäre das natürlich auch noch eine Option.


----------



## Poulton (1. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bist übrigens heute aktiv bedroht worden als Verräterin (Volksverräterin war wohl gemeint) in Bezug auf den Bekannten deines Vaters, und du solltest dich schon mal "frisch machen", ich habe den Post gemeldet und er wurde entfernt und der User gesperrt.


Hatte den Beitrag auch gemeldet gehabt und bei dem sonstigen braunen Geblubber was der Beitrag noch hatte, kam mir wieder das von 1993 in den Sinn: Das braune Netzwerk - YouTube




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p-En-fnqz7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> kam mir wieder das von 1993 in den Sinn


Wer ist nicht kennt, sollte auch das hier anschauen, das ist aktuell:
https://www.otto-brenner-preis.de/fileadmin/user_data/preis/02_Preisjahrgaenge/2017/Preistraeger/3Preis_Das_braune_Netztwerk.mp4


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2019)

Geschichte kann sich nicht "wiederholen", weil die Vorraussetzungen immer andere sind.

Unser jetziger Staat hat ganz andere Abwehrmöglichkeiten, als es die Weimarer Republik je hatte, dazu eine wesentlich "stabilere" Verfassung.
Das wichtigste für mich ist, dass sich die CSU seit einem Jahr klar abgrenzt gegenüber der AfD und selbst so eine Figur wie Seehofer das letzte halbe Jahr durchaus betroffen wirkt (Lübcke und Halle), auch wenn es spät kommt, in München ist man aufgewacht, was für die Union als ein Stabilitätsanker im politischen System ziemlich wichtig war und ist. Jetzt gilt es die Minderheiten an rechten Idioten aus den Ostdeutschen Landesverbänden zu eliminieren, die dort Koalitionsüberlegungen mit der AfD anstellen, auch gegen die Werteunion, wenn sie kein glasklares Bekenntnis gegen die AfD ablegt muss vorgegangen werden.

Wie ich in dem anderen Thread schon geschrieben habe, muss der demokratische Teil der Bevölkerung richtig aufwachen und AfD Wähler konsequent sozial ächten und sobald die gesammte AfD ein Beobachtungsfall wird, Berufsverbote im öffentlichen Dienst ausgesprochen werden! Hier muss mit aller Konsequenz vorgegangen werden und die Möglichkeiten sind vorhanden, wenn sich die AfD weiter radikalisiert und z.B. Höcke oder den Fallschirmjäger Glatzkopf in den Bundesvorstand holt, was ja nach Gauland passieren soll.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie ich in dem anderen Thread schon geschrieben habe, muss der demokratische Teil der Bevölkerung richtig aufwachen und AfD Wähler konsequent sozial ächten und sobald die gesammte AfD ein Beobachtungsfall wird, Berufsverbote im öffentlichen Dienst ausgesprochen werden! Hier muss mit aller Konsequenz vorgegangen werden und die Möglichkeiten sind vorhanden, wenn sich die AfD weiter radikalisiert und z.B. Höcke oder den Fallschirmjäger Glatzkopf in den Bundesvorstand holt, was ja nach Gauland passieren soll.


Nicht wenige meinen ja, wenn man AfD Wähler alle in einen Topf schmeisst, verurteilt und sogar sozial ächtet, die AfD nur noch mehr Zulauf bekommt.
Das sind auch jede Menge Protestwähler mit bei welche z.B. von der CDU oder sogar SPD gekommen sind.
Ich kenne auch persönlich welche die AfD wählen, aber auch nicht der "klassische Nazi" sind.
Der Schuss könnte genau bei solch einen Verhalten nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> .... muss der demokratische Teil der Bevölkerung richtig aufwachen und AfD Wähler konsequent sozial ächten . ....


Das ziehe ich seit drei Jahren konsequent durch. Ich habe es lange mit Diskussionen versucht. Aber über die Menschenrechte diskutiere ich nicht. Die sind fix. Verfassungsfeinde fliegen raus, ohne weitere Diskussion.

...
(2) Das Deutsche Volk bekennt sich darum zu unverletzlichen und  unveräußerlichen Menschenrechten als Grundlage jeder menschlichen  Gemeinschaft, des Friedens und der Gerechtigkeit in der Welt.
... 
Art 1 GG - Einzelnorm


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2019)

Wir sind nach all den Äußerungen von führenden Mitgliedern der AfD, Whats App Gruppen mit glasklaren faschistischen und terroristischen Inhalt von AfD Politikern und Mitglierdern, weit darüber hinaus, die AfD als simple Protestpartei zu verharmlosen. Jeder der sich auch nur ein bischen informiert, weiß mit wem er sich dort ins Bett legt und nach Chemnitz, Lübcke und Halle braucht man auch gar nicht mehr diskutieren, wer AfD wählt, legt sich mit Rassisten und Nazis ins Bett und muss dementsprechen behandelt werden und die Konsequenzen tragen.
Mir geht es schon seit 2 Jahren und seit 1 Jahr besonders auf den Keks, dass man diesen Leuten irgendwie Verständnis entgegenbringen sollte oder nicht gleich alle Nazis sind. Wenn sie das nicht sind, gibt es genügend andere Parteien die man aus Protest wählen kann, die Ausrede zieht nicht mehr und die Medien oder Moderatoren tuen sich damit überhaupt kein Gefallen.

Härte und Konsequenz ist das einzige was AfD Leute verstehen, die denken nämlich sie können machen und sagen was sie wollen, bis sie mal die wirkliche Konsequenzen zu spüren bekommen.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2019)

Ich würde die AfD ja auch nicht aus Protest wählen. Das wäre die letzte Partei die von mir eine Stimme bekommen würde.
Aber die werden nun mal auch von vielen anderen Menschen aus Protest gewählt.
Oder glaubt ihr das ehemalige CDU und SPD Wähler auf einmal alle Nazis sind?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder glaubt ihr das ehemalige CDU und SPD Wähler auf einmal alle Nazis sind?


Was ist man für Dich, wenn man den Faschisten Höcke unterstützt, denn? 
Da gibt es nur ein Wort für. Eine Partei über 20% wählt man nicht aus 
Protest.

Es geht hier um die Parallelen zu damals. Und die Art und Weise, wie die
NSDAP Stimmen suchte und bekam sind ähnlich den Methoden der NSAfD.
Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die NSAfD Schlägertruppen, die für Gewalt
sorgewn.

Schaut man auf Hooligens und Rechtsextreme, auf Gewaltandrohungen und
Angriffe auf Politiker sowie Mitbürger sind wir längst an dem Punkt. Keine
offenen Saalschlachten wie früher. aber Analogien sieht man,


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2019)

Ein gewisser Bodensatz war schon immer in den Volksparteien unterwegs, die haben sich früher nur nicht getraut, jetzt mit der AfD scheinen Fremdfeindlichkeit und Nationalismus bei einigen wieder in den Vordergrund ihrer politischen Agenda zu rücken, was wie gesagt früher zum sofortigen sozialen Aus geführt hat.
Außerdem wie ich es bereits gesagt habe, ist es gar nicht mehr wichtig (für mich jedenfalls), ob Jemand Nazi ist oder nicht, wer eine dermaßen offen rassistische und rechtsradikale Partei wählt gefährdet diesen demokratischen Staat in dem ich lebe, insoweit sehe ich persönlich das als gefährdenede Handlung und ächte diese Leute.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Außerdem wie ich es bereits gesagt habe, ist es gar nicht mehr wichtig (für mich jedenfalls), ob Jemand Nazi ist oder nicht, wer eine dermaßen offen rassistische und rechtsradikale Partei wählt gefährdet diesen demokratischen Staat in dem ich Lebe, insoweit sehe ich
> persönlich das als gefährdenede Handlung und ächte diese Leute.


Schade, wenn ab 1923 mehr Menschen in Deutschland so gedacht hätten. 
Uns wäre viel erspart geblieben.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2019)

Ca 70 Millionen Tote im zweiten Weltkrieg.


----------



## NBLamberg (2. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir haben laut Umfragen seit Monaten eine ziemlich klare Mehrheit für Schwarz-Grün auf Bundesebene.


Das kann sich aber noch schnell ändern, denn die normale Bevölkerung lässt sich von den Grünen auch nicht alles gefallen und wenn man es nicht mehr bezahlen kann ist es sowie so vorbei.


----------



## 10jpr (2. November 2019)

naja aber seid doch irgendwo auch selbst schuld, der mittelstand wird ausgepresst und die niedrig Einkommen werden so weit unten angesetzt das für viele das Leben ein täglicher Kampf ist. 

Ich mein wundert es jemanden ernsthaft, das diese Menschen die von den Alt Parteien seit Jahren im stich gelassen werden, auch nur den kleinsten Strohhalm den sie sehen können in betracht ziehen.


Also mich nicht, ich lebe aber auch nicht in einer Bubble


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2019)

NBLamberg schrieb:


> Das kann sich aber noch schnell ändern, denn die normale Bevölkerung lässt sich von den Grünen auch nicht alles gefallen und wenn man es nicht mehr bezahlen kann ist es sowie so vorbei.


Die Biosphäre lässt sich auch nicht alles vom Menschen gefallen. Was meinst Du, was werden Deine Enkel bezahlen? Deine Rente oder den neuen höheren Deich? Den meisten ist nicht klar, was in den nächsten Jahrzehnten passieren wird. Von daher ist die Situation vielleicht schon mit der Zeit zwischen den Weltkriegen vergleichbar. Diesmal allerdings wird die Biosphäre zurückschlagen und nicht unsere Nachbarländer. Was meinst Du, wer den Kampf gewinnen wird und meinst Du, dass rassistische Populisten irgendwas an der Situation verändern werden?



10jpr schrieb:


> naja aber seid doch irgendwo auch selbst schuld,  der mittelstand wird ausgepresst und die niedrig Einkommen werden so  weit unten angesetzt das für viele das Leben ein täglicher Kampf ist.


Die Situation 1919 ist eben nicht vergleichbar mit 2019. Wir leben unter keinen Versailer Vertrag. Ganz im Gegenteil beuten wir mit unseren Exporten die EU Nachbarländer aus. An welcher Stelle haben unsere neuen Faschisten irgendeine Lösung für soziale Probleme? Das einzige Thema ist das Treten auf Flüchtlinge und der Kampf gegen MInderheiten und Frauenrechte. Was soll das für eine Lösung sein?


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2019)

10jpr schrieb:


> naja aber seid doch irgendwo auch selbst schuld, der mittelstand wird ausgepresst und die niedrig Einkommen werden so weit unten angesetzt das für viele das Leben ein täglicher Kampf ist.
> 
> Ich mein wundert es jemanden ernsthaft, das diese Menschen die von den Alt Parteien seit Jahren im stich gelassen werden, auch nur den kleinsten Strohhalm den sie sehen können in betracht ziehen.
> 
> ...




Du lebst anscheinend in der absoluten Bubble!
Laut Umfragen geben 80-85% aller Bundesbürger an mit ihrer witschaftlichen Situation zufrieden zu sein!
Dazu wüßte ich gerne mal, wie das neoliberale Program der AfD mit Abschaffung der Erbschaftssteuer und Gewerbesteuern irgendwelchen ärmeren Leuten helfen sollte?
Aber wahrscheinlich regnet es Geld vom Himmel, wenn die AfD ihr Program umsetzen kann......


----------



## NBLamberg (2. November 2019)

Wir leben Alle in einer Bubble und die nennt sich Freie Marktwirtschaft, ein Kaufmann weis das es nicht unbegrenzte Ressourcen gibt, aber jeden Tag aufs neue versuchen das irgendwelche Spinner uns Allen glaubhaft zu machen. Das ist übrigens der Preis den wir alle mal zahlen werden, nämlich das wir keine Ressourcen mehr haben werden und was ist dann? Umfragewerte spiegeln nie die Realität wieder, ganz nach dem Motto traue nur der Statistik die Du auch selber gefälscht hast, denn ich halte diese Werte für ein Gerücht. Neoliberales Programm der AFD? Hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2019)

NBLamberg schrieb:


> Wir leben Alle in einer Bubble und die nennt sich Freie Marktwirtschaft, ein Kaufmann weis das es nicht unbegrenzte Ressourcen gibt,


Die Sonne liefert eine Menge Energie, jeden Tag. Und unsere Phantasie ist ziemlich unbegrenzt. Man muss sich davon lösen, dass Wirtschaftswachstum gleichbedeutend mit erhöhtem Ressoursenverbrauch ist. Warum keinen Urlaub in der Holosuite mit VR-Brille machen, anstatt um die Welt zu fliegen?

Darum müssen wir keinesfalls in eine wirtschaftliche Krise stürzen. Was wir brauchen, ist mehr Geld in Bildung, in Forschung und Entwicklung. Aber genau das wird sabotiert, weil seit Jahren die Diskussion komplett von völkischen Faschisten bestimmt wird, die alles haben, aber keine Lösungen.

Und da überschneidet es sich mit den Lösungsmangel der dreißiger Jahre. Die "Lösung" damals war ein Vernichtungskrieg.


----------



## Adi1 (2. November 2019)

Selbstverständlich wiederholt sich die Geschichte,
weil ja kein grundsätzlicher Systemwandel stattfindet.

Solange 95% der Weltbevölkerung den Reichtum der "oberen" 5% erwirtschaften muß,
wird es immer so weitergehen.

Ja, und auch vom Klimawandel werden die nimmersatten Geldabkassierer kräftig profitieren,
irgendjemand muß das ja finanzieren. 

Von daher ...

... alles geht so weiter


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich wiederholt sich die Geschichte,
> weil ja kein grundsätzlicher Systemwandel stattfindet.


Aber sollte man diesesmal mit mehr Wissen über die Konsequenzen nicht anders dagegen vorgehen, als vor hundert Jahren? Es gibt doch keine Lösungsansätze der rechten Seite für dringende Frage. Die gab es weder damals, noch heute.

Von der rechten Seite kommt immer Mord und Totschlag. Wir erleben es im Kleinen seit dreißig Jahren und es wird jedes Jahr schlimmer. Zuerst ging es gegen Mitbürder, deren Häuser angesteckt wurden, dann passierten Morde und jetzt trifft es Politiker. Genau wie vor hundert Jahren

Cem OEzdemir: Rechtsextremisten drohten Gruenen-Politiker offenbar mit Ermordung - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu wüßte ich gerne mal, wie das neoliberale Program der AfD mit Abschaffung der Erbschaftssteuer und Gewerbesteuern irgendwelchen ärmeren Leuten helfen sollte?
> Aber wahrscheinlich regnet es Geld vom Himmel, wenn die AfD ihr Program umsetzen kann......



Bei sowas wirkt der neoliberale Flügel noch, wo die letzten Lucke Freunde hocken. 
Die haben sich mit der Rechtsaußen Afd schon arrangiert.


----------



## Adi1 (2. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber sollte man diesesmal mit mehr Wissen über die Konsequenzen nicht anders dagegen vorgehen, als vor hundert Jahren? Es gibt doch keine Lösungsansätze der rechten Seite für dringende Frage. Die gab es weder damals, noch heute.
> 
> Von der rechten Seite kommt immer Mord und Totschlag. Wir erleben es im Kleinen seit dreißig Jahren und es wird jedes Jahr schlimmer. Zuerst ging es gegen Mitbürder, deren Häuser angesteckt wurden, dann passierten Morde und jetzt trifft es Politiker. Genau wie vor hundert Jahren
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Man muss sich davon lösen, dass Wirtschaftswachstum gleichbedeutend mit erhöhtem Ressoursenverbrauch ist.


Bisher war es aber immer so und ist auch so.
Die reichen Industriestaaten beuten die Umwelt aus. Und bestimmte Ressourcen wie z.B. fossile Energieträger sind auch endlich.
Auch Metalle und Edelmetalle.  Holz, Trinkwasser. Nahrung.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei sowas wirkt der neoliberale Flügel noch, wo die letzten Lucke Freunde hocken.
> Die haben sich mit der Rechtsaußen Afd schon arrangiert.



Siehe die größte opportunistische Schla... die die Welt/Politik je gesehen hat, Frau Weidel lebt alle Errungenschaften der modernen liberalen Demokratie (lesbisch, Lebenspartnerin eine Migrantin nicht aus Europa und die Möglichkeit als lesbisches Paar Kinder zu adoptieren) in ihrem Privatleben aus, ist aber im Vorstand einer Partei, die genau diese Errungenschaften wieder abschaffen möchte und Frauen wieder zu Gebärmaschinen  und sie wieder Heim an den Herd schicken möchte, sie ist ja hauptsächlich eine der federführenden Neoliberalen in der AfD, die den größten Teil des Wirtschafts und Finanzprogramm der AffD geschrieben hat.

Es ist einfach so, dass sich die Leute null informieren. jeder braucht nur ein Blick in das Programm der AfD werfen und sehen, wieviel Unternehmenssteuern sie Abschaffen oder senken wollen, das hilft ja so sehr der arbeitenden Bevölkerung oder gar Erwerbslosen, dazu ist die Abschaffung der Erbschaftssteuer doch in Zuckergussgeschenk an die Wohlhabenden im Land. Es ist ja auch kein Geheimnis, dass jetzt 5 bis 6 wissenchaftliche Studien zu dem Ergebnis gekommen sind, dass die AfD eben nicht in der Mehrzahl von "ärmeren" oder erwerblosen Leuten gewählt wird, sondern den AfD Wählern geht es zu über 90% Materiell gut bis sehr gut.

Und dann fragt mich hier einer im Forum, ob er etwas verpasst hat, wenn man die AfD neoliberal nennnt, obwohl er einfach nur lesen muss!
Grundsatzprogramm - Alternative fuer Deutschland


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. November 2019)

Den Punkt, dass die AfD oft von wohlhabenden Leuten gewählt wird, kann ich bestätigen. Kenne genug.
Die haben halt Angst davor, dass die Grünen ihnen Auto, Heizung und bestimmte Lebensmittel restriktieren/verbieten.
Es gibt halt sonst keine größere Partei, die das strikt und offen ablehnt.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2019)

Keine Sorge. Sieht man gut an Kretschmann in BW. Der hofiert die Autoindustrie. Da spielt es keine Rolle ob Grün, schwarz oder rot -- wenns um Knete geht, sind sie alle gleich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. November 2019)

Der bekommt dann als Politiker eh ne Sonderlizenz, die Politiker treffen ihre eigenen Reglementierungen eh nicht so wie die Privatleute.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2019)

Und dann sind sie noch in zig Aufsichtsräten und Vorständen der Industrie.
Ich finde das müßte strikt getrennt werden vom politischen Amt.

Genauso wie Staat und Religion ja eigentlich getrennt werden muß.

Die CDU und CSU haben ja die "christlichen Werte" in ihren Parteinamen verankert.
Die müßten eigentlich umbenannt werden.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und dann sind sie noch in zig Aufsichtsräten und Vorständen der Industrie.
> Ich finde das müßte strikt getrennt werden vom politischen Amt.



Na ja. Mario Draghi war früher bei Goldman Sachs.
Und Christine Lagarde hatte ja ein Verfahren an den Backen mit dem ehemaligen Adidas Chef Tapie.
Die EZB wird also super geführt von den Banken und Versicherungen.
Und Merz hockt ja noch im Aufsichtsrat von Black Rock Deutschland.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja. Mario Draghi war früher bei Goldman Sachs.
> Und Christine Lagarde hatte ja ein Verfahren an den Backen mit dem ehemaligen Adidas Chef Tapie.
> Die EZB wird also super geführt von den Banken und Versicherungen.
> Und Merz hockt ja noch im Aufsichtsrat von Black Rock Deutschland.


Aber in Ordnung ist das doch nicht, oder? Deswegen schreibe ich das ja mit der Trennung.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber in Ordnung ist das doch nicht, oder? Deswegen schreibe ich das ja mit der Trennung.



Na ja. das wirst du nie verhindern können.
Viele Politiker sind Anwälte. die haben also eh noch einen extra Job. Dazu kommt, dass du es heute mit Berufspolitikern zu tun hast.
Ich würde ja die Amtszeit begrenzen. 
Also Leute, die in die Politik gehen, würde ich deutlich besser bezahlen. Dafür wird die Dauer begrenzt und es gibt keine Pensionen mehr.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass du es heute mit Berufspolitikern zu tun hast.



Gerade weil es Berufspolitiker sind, sollte das getrennt werden.



> Dafür wird die Dauer begrenzt und es gibt keine Pensionen mehr.


Da drauf würden sie auch nicht verzichten wollen.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da drauf würden sie auch nicht verzichten wollen.



Tja, das ist das Problem. Die Politiker legen das für sich selbst fest.
Dann muss man eben Parteien wählen, die das ändern wollen. 
Mich wundert ja sowieso, dass der Möhring im Thüringen überhaupt noch da ist. Hab mir gestern noch den Lanz angeguckt, wo der zu Gast war.
Früher -- also früher  -- ist man nach so einem Debakel, was die CDU in Thüringen erlebt hat, als Spitzenkandidat sofort zurück getreten und hat die politische Verantwortung übernommen.

Ich kann mich noch an Günter Beckstein erinnern, der als Ministerpräsident in Bayern zurück getreten ist, als die CSU unter 50% der Stimmen gefallen war.
Heute lässt sich Söder feiern, weil er noch 37% geschafft hat.

Und das ist das, was ich in der Politik nicht mehr sehen will -- das Geklammer an Ämter und Posten.
Als Merkel 2017 mit der Jamaica Koalition gescheitert war, hätte sie zurück treten müssen.
Nee -- sie blieb. Und anstatt dass es mal eine Minderheitsregierung gibt, hat die SPD gleich wieder Platz genommen -- Hauptsache Posten.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann muss man eben Parteien wählen, die das ändern wollen.


Welche sind das denn?


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Welche sind das denn?



Keine, die im Bundestag vertreten sind.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine, die im Bundestag vertreten sind.


Siehste!


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Siehste!



Ja, deswegen eben andere Parteien wählen.
Was ist daran so schwer?
Haben Union und SPD ein Grundrecht darauf im Bundestag zu hocken?


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2019)

Doof ist nur wenn die Parteien vom Programm her ein paar gute Aspekte haben und der Rest nicht passt.
Deswegen wähle ich keine Partei. Da muß mich ihr Parteiprogramm schon insgesamt überzeugen.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2019)

> Und Merz hockt ja noch im Aufsichtsrat von Black Rock Deutschland.



Bekleidet Merz noch irgend ein politisches Amt? Wann ist er denn aus seinen politischen Ämtern ausgeschieden und wann wurde er in den Aufsichtsrat berufen?
Du willst das Politiker keine Pension bekommen, wirfst Ihnen aber vor, das sie NACH ihrer politischen Karriere arbeiten, wie passt das zusammen?



> Als Merkel 2017 mit der Jamaica Koalition gescheitert war, hätte sie zurück treten müssen.
> Nee -- sie blieb. Und anstatt dass es mal eine Minderheitsregierung gibt, hat die SPD gleich wieder Platz genommen -- Hauptsache Posten.



Was ist das denn für ein totaler Bullshit? Wo liegt bitte der politische Fehler oder Verantwortung von Merkel, wenn Lindner ein abgekatertes Spiel treibt und im letzten Moment die Sondierungsverhandlungen verlässt, weil er diese Koalition für sich selbst und somit die FDP sowieso nie wollte. Wo hat da Frau Merkel nur einen Funken politische Verantwortung?
Ich weise darauf hin das sowohl CSU als auch Grüne das genauso sehen, und so offiziell kommentiert habem!


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Doof ist nur wenn die Parteien vom Programm her ein paar gute Aspekte haben und der Rest nicht passt.
> Deswegen wähle ich keine Partei. Da muß mich ihr Parteiprogramm schon insgesamt überzeugen.



Echt?
Was überzeugt dich denn an der Partei, die du gewählt hast?
Du wirst nie eine Partei finden, die zu 100% deine vorstellungen vertritt. Dann müsstest du schon deine eigene Partei gründen.
Hat Lucke gemacht. Du siehst ja, was draus geworden ist.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bekleidet Merz noch irgend ein politisches Amt? Wann ist er denn aus seinen politischen Ämtern ausgeschieden und wann wurde er in den Aufsichtsrat berufen?
> Du willst das Politiker keine Pension bekommen, wirfst Ihnen aber vor, das sie NACH ihrer politischen Karriere arbeiten, wie passt das zusammen?



Merz mischt sich in die Unionspolitik ein, obwohl er kein Amt bekleidet. Er hat die Wahl zum Vorsitzenden verloren und tritt jetzt nach.
Was willst du mit so einem Typen?

Ich will, dass Politiker besser bezahlt werden als jetzt, dafür ist ihre Amtszeit begrenzt und sie bekommen keine Pension.
Eben weil sie ja noch ihren Job haben. Den können sie weiter betreiben, wenn sie ausgeschieden sind.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Echt?
> Was überzeugt dich denn an der Partei, die du gewählt hast?
> Du wirst nie eine Partei finden, die zu 100% deine vorstellungen vertritt. Dann müsstest du schon deine eigene Partei gründen.
> Hat Lucke gemacht. Du siehst ja, was draus geworden ist.


Dann eben "größtenteils".
Wenn einen das Parteiprogramm einer Partei nicht zusagt wählt man sie nicht. Punkt.
Es sei denn man ist Protestwähler um anderen Parteien eins auszuwischen.
Oder einfach nur schlecht informiert.



> Ich will, dass Politiker besser bezahlt werden als jetzt, dafür ist ihre Amtszeit begrenzt und sie bekommen keine Pension.
> Eben weil sie ja noch ihren Job haben. Den können sie weiter betreiben, wenn sie ausgeschieden sind.


Besser bezahlt? Die kriegen doch schon genug Kohle.
Und wie ich schon schrieb: auf Pensionsansprüche wird wohl niemand (freiwillig) verzichten wollen.


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2019)

Ob Guttenberg mal wieder aus der Versenkung kommt?


----------



## compisucher (2. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Haben Union und SPD ein Grundrecht darauf im Bundestag zu hocken?



Natürlich nicht, FDP ist jetzt aber auch nicht prickelnd und die einzige Mainstreampartei sind dann noch (mittlerweile) die Grünen.

Alles andere artet in rechts-links Flügelkämpfen aus, die im blödsten Falle die Republik noch mehr spaltet.

Demokratie sollte in meinen Augen den Konsens und den Kompromiss suchen, damit so viele Menschen wie möglich inhaltlich sich vertreten fühlen.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2019)

Nichts anderes hat Merz gemacht!


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Besser bezahlt? Die kriegen doch schon genug Kohle.
> Und wie ich schon schrieb: auf Pensionsansprüche wird wohl niemand (freiwillig) verzichten wollen.



Nö, im Grunde genommen sind sie unterbezahlt.
Wenn du die besten und klügsten Leute in die Politik locken willst, musst du sie gut bezahlen.
guck dir doch an, was da aktuell herumlungert. Das soll die Elite des Landes sein? Ernsthaft?



compisucher schrieb:


> Demokratie sollte in meinen Augen den Konsens und den Kompromiss suchen, damit so viele Menschen wie möglich inhaltlich sich vertreten fühlen.



Also das Mitte Geschwafel der Union?
Die Union macht seit Jahrzehnten mit Nichtssagen Politik. Sowas findest du gut?


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, im Grunde genommen sind sie unterbezahlt.
> Wenn du die besten und klügsten Leute in die Politik locken willst, musst du sie gut bezahlen.
> guck dir doch an, was da aktuell herumlungert. Das soll die Elite des Landes sein? Ernsthaft?


Ich bitte dich. Spitzenpolitiker bekommen mal locker 20k Euro im Monat.
Dazu noch andere Vergünstigungen und Vorteile.
Wie will man das den "kleinen Mann" erklären?


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2019)

Mit was hat denn die Regierung Schröder Politik gemacht?

Wenn du das alles besser kannst und weisst, warum engagierst du dich dann nicht politisch?

Parteien sitzen so lange im Bundestag, so lange sie gewählt werden, nicht verboten sind und über die 5% Hürde kommen! Das ist nunmal bei der Union und auch noch der SPD regelmäßig der Fall!


Edit:


> Ich bitte dich. Spitzenpolitiker bekommen mal locker 20k Euro im Monat.



Das ist so nicht richtig und auch wieder eine Falschinformation!
Sie bekommen ~12000 für ihre Arbeit und ~7000 als "Büropauschale", davon müssen sie ihr Bundestagsbüro samt Angestellten unterhalten!
Das Gehalt und die Pensionn von Bundestagsabgeorteneten ist gleich/angepasst zu dem Gehalt und Pension eines Richters am Bundesgerichtshof!


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich. Spitzenpolitiker bekommen mal locker 20k Euro im Monat.
> Dazu noch andere Vergünstigungen und Vorteile.
> Wie will man das den "kleinen Mann" erklären?



Dazu bekommen die Politiker noch Pensionen in den Arsch geblasen.
Das muss eben geändert werden.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Mit was hat denn die Regierung Schröder Politik gemacht?
> 
> Wenn du das alles besser kannst und weisst, warum arrangierst du dich dann nicht politisch?
> 
> Parteien sitzen so lange im Bundestag, so lange sie gewählt werden, nicht verboten sind und über die 5% Hürde kommen! Das ist nunmal bei der Union und auch noch der SPD regelmäßig der Fall!



Was willst du jetzt?
Ich vertrete die meinung, dass es keine Berufspolitiker geben sollte. Man sollte Leute in die Politik mit einer guten Bezahlung locken. Sie wissen, dass das zeitlich begrenzt ist. Danach können sie problemlos ihren alten Job wieder aufnehmen.
Und was hat das jetzt alles mit dem Wahlverhalten der Bevölkerung zu tun?
Die Parteien, die aktuell im Bundestag sitzen, haben kein Interesse was daran zu ändern.
Will man persönlich was ändern gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
1. Eine Partei wählen, die das ändern will.
2. Eine Partei gründen, mit der man das ändern will.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2019)

Dann kritisiere nicht Politiker, die sich daran halten und stelle nicht so komische Fragen, ob CDU oder SPD ein Grundrecht darauf haben, im Bundestag zu sitzen, wenn dir klar ist warum sie immer im Bundestag sitzen
Ebenfalls befremdlich ist es Jemanden den Mitte Slogan der Union um die Ohren zu hauen, der sich ein Zusammenarbeiten von demokratischen Parteien wünscht in einer Demokratie.

Vielleichst willst du ja etwas anderes?


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig und auch wieder eine Falschinformation!


Sorry. Welche denn noch?



> Sie bekommen ~12000 für ihre Arbeit und ~7000 als "Büropauschale", davon müssen sie ihr Bundestagsbüro samt Angestellten unterhalten!
> Das Gehalt und die Pensionn von Bundestagsabgeorteneten ist gleich/angepasst zu dem Gehalt und Pension eines Richters am Bundesgerichtshof!


Achso ok.


----------



## Adi1 (2. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu bekommen die Politiker noch Pensionen in den Arsch geblasen.
> Das muss eben geändert werden.



Daran wird sich nie was ändern.

Die Kontakte während der Amtszeit sind doch Gold wert,

deswegen kann man doch so gut in die freie Wirtschaft wechseln.


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mit was hat denn die Regierung Schröder Politik  gemacht?


Mit der Schaffung des "besten Niedriglohnsektors"  Europas, Milliardengeschenke an Banken- und Versicherungskonzerne durch Riester  und Rürup, bei gleichzeitiger Schwächung der Gesetzlichen  Rentenversicherung, Zulassung von Hedgefonds, Senkung des Spitzensteuersatz von 53%  auf 42%,  Senkung der Körperschaftssteuer von 50% bzw 36% auf einheitlich 25% (mittlerweile, danke Merkel, 15%), ... und dann wundert man sich, warum man nicht mehr gewählt  wird. 
Wobei an der Stelle das größte Kuriosum ist: Die Grünen haben das damals alles fleißig mitgetragen, häufig sogar mit noch größerer Mehrheit als die SPD, wenn man sich die Abstimmungsprotokolle von damals anschaut, und denen hängt man das leider nicht an.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Kontakte während der Amtszeit sind doch Gold wert,
> 
> deswegen kann man doch so gut in die freie Wirtschaft wechseln.


Seitenwechsel im UEberblick – Lobbypedia
Und das ist nur eine kleine Auswahl.

Parteienfinanzierung: Deutsche Regeln unter Niveau | LobbyControl


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mit der Schaffung des "besten  Niedriglohnsektors"  Europas, Milliardengeschenke an Banken- und  Versicherungskonzerne durch Riester  und Rürup, bei gleichzeitiger  Schwächung der Gesetzlichen  Rentenversicherung, Zulassung von  Hedgefonds, Senkung des Spitzensteuersatz von 53%  auf 42%,  Senkung der  Körperschaftssteuer von 50% bzw 36% auf einheitlich 25% (mittlerweile,  danke Merkel, 15%), ... und dann wundert man sich, warum man nicht mehr  gewählt  wird.


Und nicht die Entflechtung der "Deutschland  AG" vergessen, die den aktuellen Firmenausverkauf erst ermöglicht hat.  Nicht ohne Grund fordert der Mittelstand mehr Schutz. Das Thema wird  hier beleuchtet.
Kapitalturbo: Wir brauchen eine neue Deutschland AG - manager magazin




Poulton schrieb:


> Seitenwechsel im UEberblick – Lobbypedia


War das vor hundert Jahren auch schon so?

Zumindest waren die Einmischungen der Wirtschaftsgrößen  bedeutend und sie hatten gleich eigenen Parteien und oder Sitze im Reichstag
Wirtschaft | Weimarer Republik


----------



## compisucher (2. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also das Mitte Geschwafel der Union?
> Die Union macht seit Jahrzehnten mit Nichtssagen Politik. Sowas findest du gut?



Nö, inhaltlich sehe ich mich zw. Grün und SPD.

SPD ist leider Selbstbeschäftigungspartei geworden, also Grün.

Weder die Linke noch AfD sprechen mich an, weil sie spalten statt zu vereinen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. November 2019)

> Weder die Linke noch AfD sprechen mich an, weil sie spalten statt zu vereinen.


Das vereinen funktioniert halt nicht bei unterschiedlichen Plänen, erfreulicherweise ist das auch so, sonst können wir ne Einheitspartei gründen.


----------



## 10jpr (2. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ob Guttenberg mal wieder aus der Versenkung kommt?



Der war doch einer der wenigen Politiker der letzten Jahre die wirklich was weiter gebracht hätten 


Die EU ansich ist aber schon genial aufgestellt mit der Filnten Uschi und der Lagarde um was ging es dabei bei ihrem Verfahren, 
400 Mill € wenn ich nicht falsch liege.




Die einzige Instutuion die ich in der EU noch gut finde ist der EUGH, der Rest ist ......


----------



## Two-Face (2. November 2019)

10jpr schrieb:


> Der war doch einer der wenigen Politiker der letzten Jahre die wirklich was weiter gebracht hätten


Was denn bitte, außer der Haargelindustrie?


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was denn bitte, außer der Haargelindustrie?


Fotos für Illustrierte.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (2. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht wenige meinen ja, wenn man AfD Wähler alle in einen Topf schmeisst, verurteilt und sogar sozial ächtet, die AfD nur noch mehr Zulauf bekommt.



Genau das passiert die letzten 5 Jahre. Deshalb sollte man die AFDler ernst nehmen, mit ihnen zusammenarbeiten und dann ergibt sich rein aus dieser Perspektive schon eine deutlich entspanntere politische Stimmung.
Das ganze immer mehr aufzuheizen, lockt der AFD nur noch mehr Stimmen zu und stärkt den rechten Flügel der AFD, den man nicht haben will, weil die immer wieder sagen können, seht her was die mit uns machen usw.. blabla.

Der politische Diskurs ist aber vom Niveau her, schon recht unterirdisch. Dieses Höcke-Hitler Interview mit dem Zitateraten, anstatt Inhaltlich mal auf sein Buch einzugehen und die knackisten Passagen zu zitieren und fragen was er damit meint.
Da hat man Höcke sogar noch sympathisch rüberkommen lassen. Was für Amateure.



RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht
> Ich kenne auch persönlich welche die AfD wählen, aber auch nicht der "klassische Nazi" sind.



Das ist die absolute Mehrheit. Ich war mal in der AFD Mitglied, von 2013 bis 2017.
Habe im Ortsverband keine Ausländerfeindlichkeit erlebt, sondern schlicht im großen und Ganzen den Standpunkt der CDU von vor ein paar Jahren.
Merkel sagte "Multikulti ist gescheitert", im Bezug auf gewisse Volksgruppen würde ich sagen, da hatte sie recht.
Leider hat  sich die CDU innerhalb von 10 Jahren komplett gewandelt, kein Wunder, dass es da eine Partei rechts neben der CDU gibt, wen soll das denn wundern.
Wenn die CDU wieder zurück zur alten Politik gehen würde, wäre die AFD ihr Wähler los, stattdessen gibt es immernoch Zuzug von Migranten und quasi kaum Abschiebungen. Machen ja nicht wirklich was dagegen.
Sollten sie aber dringend tun, ansonsten wird die AFD weiter Zulauf bekommen und selbst wenn es so kommt, finde ich das nicht mal schlecht, so strengen  sich die Altparterien vielleicht mal ein bisschen an.
Mindestlohn erhöhen, wäre zum Beispiel ein probates Mittel, da die Wählerschaft bei der AFD eher vom einfachen Arbeiter als von Akademikern bestimmt wird.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Außerdem wie ich es bereits gesagt habe, ist es gar nicht mehr wichtig  (für mich jedenfalls), ob Jemand Nazi ist oder nicht, wer eine dermaßen  offen rassistische und rechtsradikale Partei wählt gefährdet diesen  demokratischen Staat in dem ich lebe, insoweit sehe ich persönlich das  als gefährdenede Handlung und ächte diese Leute.


Ich weiß  nicht von wo die Gefahr größer ist. Von der Seite die die Wähler der AFD  abkanzeln, oder von dem Teil der AFD, der rechtsradikales Gedankengut  in Botschaften hüllt.(Höcke, Kalbitz). 
Sry Don, aber~ 25% der Bevölkerung wählen AFD und ähnlich dürfte auch das Ergebnis bei der Wahl 2021 sein, zumindest 20% sind realisisch.
Und die Partei ist nicht offen rassistisch oder rechtsradikal, sry das stimmt einfach gar nicht. Es gibt Flügel, einen Teil.

Ich hab mir das Buch "Nie zweimal durch denselben Fluss" bestellt und bin gerade am Lesen dieses Werks.
Eine ziemlich braune Soße, sollte jeder mal lesen, btw.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Mindestlohn erhöhen, wäre zum Beispiel ein probates Mittel, da die Wählerschaft bei der AFD eher vom einfachen Arbeiter als von Akademikern bestimmt wird.


Ja es sollte auf jeden Fall mehr für den kleinen Mann getan werden.
Aber dafür wähle ich nicht die AfD, bzw habe nicht den Eindruck das sie es besser macht.



> Ich hab mir das Buch "Nie zweimal durch denselben Fluss" bestellt und bin gerade am Lesen dieses Werks.
> Eine ziemlich braune Soße, sollte jeder mal lesen, btw.


Ne laß mal lieber.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> ... Deshalb sollte man die AFDler ernst nehmen, mit ihnen zusammenarbeiten und dann ergibt sich rein aus dieser Perspektive schon eine deutlich entspanntere politische Stimmung. ....


Was soll ich denn ernst nehmen und über was soll ich diskutieren?
- Klimawandel gibt es also gar nicht und wenn doch hat der Menschen keinen Einfluss?
Was soll man da diskutieren?

-Ah, ja, "klassisches Familienmodell. Aber sicher, die Frau wieder als Heimchen zu hause
Was soll man da diskutieren?

- Menschenrechte gelten also nur für weißem Herrenmenschen, Seenotrettung natürlich auch nur usw
Was soll man da diskutieren?

Das ist doch genau wie vor hundert Jahren. Über was soll man am Konzept des Vernichtungskrieges "Diskutieren"? Wer unsere Verfassung kennt, weiß, dass die überwiegenden Positionen der AfD jenseiots der Verfassung sind. Was soll man da diskutieren?

Kannst Du mir das erklären? Wo ist auch nur ein einizger real umsetzbarer Lösungsansatz der AfD, die nicht menschenfeindliche Grütze. Nenn mir einen und nenn mir eben auch nur einen der NSDAP.

Ich habe es lange probiert. Wirklich lange und ganz ruhig und sachlich. Es geht nicht, wenn Menschen von Umvolkung schwafeln, von Rassenschande, von "jeder Dritte ist Ausländer" usw. Es gibt keine Basis für eine Diskussion. Wer gegen fundamentale Punkte der  Verfassung ist, gehört vom Verfassungsschutz überwacht. Punkt. Zu Diskutieren ist da nix mehr. Lässt man die AfD gewähren, sieht man mit Blick auf die Vergangenheit, was passieren wird.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. November 2019)

> -Ah, ja, "klassisches Familienmodell. Aber sicher, die Frau wieder als Heimchen zu hause


Es geht hier vor allem darum, dass nicht jede Lebensgemeinschaft "normal" ist.
Dinge wie Polygamie sind eben hier in Europa nicht "normal".


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> wenn Menschen von Umvolkung schwafeln


Nicht zu vergessen der rotierende Aluhut und glühende Antisemitismus vom angeblichen "Genozid an den Weißen". 
“White Genocide” | Defining Extremism | ADL


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht hier vor allem darum, dass nicht jede Lebensgemeinschaft "normal" ist.
> Dinge wie Polygamie sind eben hier in Europa nicht "normal".



Und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen, außer die nächste suggerierte Fake News durchs Dorf zu treiben?
Eure Bubble ist so lächerlich, das man sich totlachen kann.
Polygamie – Wikipedia



> Grundsätzlich ist bereits die Bigamie, also das Eingehen einer zweiten Ehe, in Deutschland gemäß § 1306 BGB unzulässig und wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder Geldstrafe bestraft (siehe § 172 StGB). Das gesetzliche Verbot der Mehrehe in Deutschland verhindert jedoch nicht ohne weiteres die Wirksamkeit tatsächlich erfolgter weiterer Eheschließungen; so ist selbst eine in Deutschland geschlossene Zweitehe (z. B. wenn der Standesbeamte die erste Ehe wegen Täuschung nicht erkannt hat) normalerweise wirksam und kann lediglich wieder aufgehoben werden. Praktisch relevant sind vor allem Fälle, in denen eine verheiratete Person im Ausland erneut heiratet oder eine Auslandsheirat in Deutschland vollständig verschwiegen und somit eine weitere Heirat ermöglicht wird.
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist nur die Schließung einer weiteren Ehe strafrechtlich verboten, nicht die Führung der Ehe an sich. Jedenfalls in den Fällen, in denen eine Mehrehe zulässigerweise eingegangen wurde, enthält das deutsche Ausländerrecht auch explizite Regelungen zum Ehegattennachzug. So bestimmt § 30 Abs. 4 AufenthG, dass ein Nachzugsanspruch grundsätzlich zu einer Zeit nur für einen der Ehepartner bestehen kann. Dies schließt allerdings den Nachzug eines weiteren Ehepartners nicht aus, wenn die eheliche Lebensgemeinschaft zum zuerst nachgezogenen Ehepartner aufgehoben wird (Getrenntleben). Der zuerst nachgezogene Ehepartner kann in diesen Fällen unter Umständen sein Aufenthaltsrecht verlieren, sofern er nicht bereits ein eigenständiges Aufenthaltsrecht erworben hat.
> 
> ...



Wir haben hier in Deutschland null ein Problem mit irgendwelcher Polygamie!
Die AfD möchte aber die Rechte deutscher Frauen massiv einschränken im Bereich Abtreibung, weil sie gerne mehr deutsche Kinder sehen will, dazu soll ein Weltbild vermittelt werden, dass die Frau als Hausfrau und Mutter sieht und nicht gleichberechtigt zu einem Mann!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. November 2019)

> Wir haben hier in Deutschland null ein Problem mit irgendwelcher Polygamie!


Noch nicht, aber bestimmte Leute erklären das innerhalb ihrer Toleranz auch als normal, das will aber die AfD verhindern.


> Die AfD möchte aber die Rechte deutscher Frauen massiv einschränken im  Bereich Abtreibung, weil sie gerne mehr deutsche Kinder sehen will, dazu  soll ein Weltbild vermittelt werden, dass die Frau als Hausfrau und  Mutter sieht und nicht gleichberechtigt zu einem Mann!


Die wollen vor allem keine Werbung dafür, besser wäre es mal vor dem Fi**** den Verstand einzuschalten, dann wären das auch wesentlich weniger Fälle, wo das überhaup0t notwendig ist.


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die wollen vor allem keine Werbung dafür, besser wäre es mal vor dem Fi**** den Verstand einzuschalten, dann wären das auch wesentlich weniger Fälle, wo das überhaup0t notwendig ist.


Der Logik nach muss die ehemalige DDR ja Sodom und Gomorra gewesen sein, wo ohne Sinn und Verstand und ohne Verhütung durch die Gegend gevögelt wurde, nur um dann abtreiben zu können. Aber gut zu sehen, was einige hier für ein Frauenbild haben. Was unterscheidet jemanden wie dich doch gleich nochmal von irgendwelchen Mullahs?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht hier vor allem darum, dass nicht jede Lebensgemeinschaft "normal" ist.


Kommt da wieder der bräsige Westdeutsche durch?


> Im  Vergleich zum Westen gibt es nach wie vor einen erheblich größeren  Anteil allein-erziehender Eltern in Ostdeutschland (einschließlich  Berlin). Von 1997 bis 2017 stieg ihr Anteil von 18  % auf 25  %. Nahezu  ebenso groß (23  %) war 2017 der Anteil der Lebensgemeinschaften mit  minderjährigen Kindern im gemeinsamen Haushalt. Nur gut die Hälfte der  ostdeutschen Familien (52  %) waren 2017 Ehepaare mit Kindern.
> Im  selben Zeitraum nahm der Anteil der Alleinerziehenden mit minderjährigen  Kindern auch  in  Westdeutschland  zu,  allerdings  nur  von  13    %   auf  17    %.  Im  Westen  waren  2017 verheiratete Eltern mit Kindern  nach wie vor das vorherrschende Familienmodell (74    %).   Lebensgemeinschaften  mit  Kindern  im  gemeinsamen  Haushalt  machten   im  Westen nur knapp ein Zehntel der Familien mit minderjährigen Kindern  aus (9  %).


https://www.destatis.de/DE/Presse/P...leinerziehende.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. November 2019)

> Kommt da wieder der bräsige Westdeutsche durch?


Ich bin erst nach dem Ende der DDR geboren und ja, ich wohne nicht im ehemaligen DDR-Gebiet.



> Der Logik nach muss die ehemalige DDR ja Sodom und Gomora gewesen sein,  wo ohne Sinn und Verstand und ohne Verhütung durch die Gegend gevögelt  wurde, nur um dann abtreiben zu können.


Das kann ich (und will ich) nicht beurteilen, ich meine, man sollte sich vorher Gedanken um die Folgen einer Aktion machen, vor allem wenn diese weitreichend sind, was bei Kindern ja der Fall ist. Bei Vergewaltigungen sieht das anders aus, da war die Handlung ja nicht freiwillig.


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich bin erst nach dem Ende der DDR geboren und ja, ich wohne nicht im ehemaligen DDR-Gebiet.


Das  ist kein Hinderniss hier ein Frauenbild von anno dazumal zu  propagieren. 



> Das kann ich (und will ich) nicht beurteilen, ich meine, man  sollte sich vorher Gedanken um die Folgen einer Aktion machen, vor allem  wenn diese weitreichend sind, was bei Kindern ja der Fall ist.


Erst die Behauptung in den Raum stellen, die würden ja alle nicht verhüten wollen, sondern sind nur scharf aufs abtreiben und jetzt wild am rumrudern. Ganz großes Damentennis.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Noch nicht, aber bestimmte Leute erklären das innerhalb ihrer Toleranz auch als normal, das will aber die AfD verhindern.
> 
> Die wollen vor allem keine Werbung dafür, besser wäre es mal vor dem Fi**** den Verstand einzuschalten, dann wären das auch wesentlich weniger Fälle, wo das überhaup0t notwendig ist.



Wie soll man dich eigentlich ernst nehmen?
Unser Abtreibungsrecht ist rechtlich ziemlich genau geregelt und ohne Beratung gibt es keine Abtreibung und ich habe noch nie Werbung für Abtreibungen gesehen, alles was es gibt sind Informationen von Ärzten zu ihrer Methode, was ich als aufgeklärter Bürger völlig richtig finde.

Dein Statement zur Polygamie ist absolut lächerlich, auch die ist gesetzlich sehr genau geregelt, allerdings ist es in unserem Land auch möglich, dass eine Frau mit mehreren Männern zusammen lebt oder umgekehrt ein Mann mit mehreren Frauen, so lange dort niemand mehrmals vor das Standesamt getreten ist, geht das den Staat oder andere Teile der Bevölkerung einen feuchten D r ec k an, was andere Leute in ihrer Freizeit treiben, so lange sie das einvernehmlich machen und dabei gegen keine Gesetze verstoßen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. November 2019)

Es geht nicht darum dass die das machen, sondern darum, dass das als "normal" dargestellt wird von bestimmten Leuten.
Ich halte es für richtig, denen diese Freiheit zu geben, aber man muss sowas nicht politisch fördern.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2019)

Alter wie verbreitet ist es denn bitte, das eine Frau oder ein Mann mit mehreren Partnern zusammenlebt?
Rechtlich ist jede Art von mehreren Ehen (gleichzeitig) ausgeschlossen und auch der NAchzug von Kulturfremden ist eindeutig geregelt!

Allerdings geht es dich oder mich nichts an oder den Staat, mit wievielen Partnern du zusammenlebst oder dich einzeln oder zur gleichen Zeit verlustierst, das ist Privatsache, so lange es alle einvernehmlich machen und Volljährig sind.
Übrigens war das schon immer so, oder glaubst es gibt einen Dreier oder Orgie mit Prostituierten (Männern wie Frauen) erst in unserem Zeitalter zu kaufen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. November 2019)

> Alter wie verbreitet ist es denn bitte, das eine Frau oder ein Mann mit mehreren Partnern zusammenlebt?


Fast nicht.


> Allerdings geht es dich oder mich nichts an oder den Staat, mit  wievielen Partnern du zusammenlebst oder dich einzeln oder zur gleichen  Zeit verlustierst, das ist Privatsache, so lange es alle einvernehmlich  machen und Volljährig sind.


Korrekt.

Jetzt zurück zu den AfD-Ergebnissen: Wenn so etwas von einigen Leuten als "normal" deklariert wird wählen manche die AfD, weil sie das eben nicht wollen und ein Problem damit haben.


----------



## Duvar (2. November 2019)

Die AFD wird weiter aufsteigen, daran habe ich keine Zweifel. Armes Deutschland.
Mir ein Rätsel wie das sein kann bei der Vorgeschichte, aber leider wiederholt sich die Geschichte...


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kommt da wieder der bräsige Westdeutsche durch?


Ich weiß gar nicht was solche Kommentare immer sollen?
Einseits beschweren wie schlecht es euch im Osten geht und auf der andere Seite beleidigend werden und wie die "Axt im Walde" benehmen.
Das war auch nicht das erste mal von dir.
Ich habe hier noch nie eine Beleidigung gegenüber Ostdeutschen im Forum gelesen.
Und dann wundern das zwischen Ost - und Westdeutschen die Gräben immer tiefer werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht hier vor allem darum, dass nicht jede Lebensgemeinschaft "normal" ist.
> Dinge wie Polygamie sind eben hier in Europa nicht "normal".


Was stört es Dich, wie andere Menschen leben? Beeinflusst das Deine Existenz irgendwie?
Kennst Du auch nur einen Menschen, der in seinem Leben nur einen Sexualpartner hatte?
Niemanden, den ich näher kenne, ist monogam oder war es immer. 

Du musst es positiv sehen. Heirat ist ausschließlich etwas juristisches, was uns allen vor 
Sozialkosten schützt, weil die Einkommen der Ehegemeinschaft aufgeteilt werden.

Was willst Du denn im Falle einer Mehrpersonenehe machen? Sie zwangstrennen und
wer? Und wieso gehört die Mätresse  nicht zu unserer Kultur? Nur, weil Du es Dir nicht
leisten kannst`Also noch einmal die Frage.: Was stört es dich?

Ich habe gehört, dass es angeblich sogar Mitbürger geben soll, die ohne Gartenzwerg 
leben. Was ist das für ein Skandal und wann wird da endlich aufgeräumt.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die wollen vor allem keine Werbung dafür, _[für Abtreibung]_


Kannst Du mir auch nur einen einzigen Fall von "Werbung" zeigen? Bisher darf es gar
keine Information über die Mundpropaganda hinaus geben. Keine Aufklärung, keine 
Hinweise.

Es geht nicht um Werbung. Warum sollten Frauen zum nächsten Kurpfuscher gehen
und ihre Fortpflanzungsfähigkeit riskieren, nur weil es ein Informationsverbot gibt. 
Das ist absurd.

Und ja, dass die Krankenkasse die Pille nicht mehr bezahlt und Kondome nicht kostenlos
ausgegeben werden ist in der Tat ein Skandal. Ist es das, wofür die AfD kämpft?`



Poulton schrieb:


> Der Logik nach muss die ehemalige DDR ja Sodom  und Gomorra gewesen sein, wo ohne Sinn und Verstand und ohne Verhütung  durch die Gegend gevögelt wurde, nur um dann abtreiben zu können.


Aber genau das ist doch die "Logik" der Rechtsextremen. Die meinen auch ernsthaft,
Menschen fliehen, nur weil es Seenotrettung gibt. Ich meine ja auch, Nazi verletzen
sich nur, weil Ärzte sie zusammenflicken. Nach Logik der AfDler muss man Nazis
konsequent nicht mehr behandeln, dann werden sie automatisch friedlich und 
gewaltfrei. Nach AfD Logik sind Ärzte, die Nazis behandeln Mörder, weil sie damit
Nazis dazu animieren, sich zu verletzen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich halte es für richtig, denen diese  Freiheit zu geben, aber man muss sowas nicht politisch fördern.


Wer fördert denn Abtreibung? Hast Du schon einnmal eine Beratung mitgemacht 
oder eine Frau vor und während des Eingriffs gesehen? Das ist der blanke Horror
und niemand macht das aus Jux und Dollerei. Ein wesentlicher Grund sind Männer,
die sich aus der Verantwortung stehlen und Frauen mit dem Thema alleine lassen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Übrigens war das schon immer so, oder glaubst es  gibt einen Dreier oder Orgie mit Prostituierten (Männern wie Frauen)  erst in unserem Zeitalter zu kaufen?


Das ist deutsches Kulturgut, nur in den Köpfen der Gartenzwerge tabu:

_".... Nach einer Schlittenfahrt wird im Jagdschloss Grunewald im  Januar 1891  ausgelassen gefeiert - Angehörige der Hofgesellschaft  kommen sich näher  als die Etikette vorsieht. Die Orgie löst einen  Sexskandal aus, der  tödlich endet.... "_
Sex-Skandal im Kaiserreich: Orgie im Jagdschloss Grunewald

Warum wohl gibt es das Werk:  Römische Orgie zur Kaiserzeit
akg-images - Roemische Orgie der Kaiserzeit

Aber genau an dem Punkt haben wir direkte Parallelen. Auch die zwaniger Jahre
waren sehr frei. Frauen mussten im ersten Weltkrieg in die Fabriken und fühlten
sich danach gleichberechtigt. Und sofort kamen wieder selbsternannte Moralhüter
und haben dem ganzen in der NSDAP Zeit Einhalt geboten.

Was war es für ein Skandal, als Marlene Dietrich Hosen angezogen hat.

Und jetzt noch einmal die Frage: Über welches dieser Themen muss man noch "Diskutieren"


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2019)

In jeder Kultur gab es schon immer Freigeister, mal mehr mal weniger gesellschaftlich tolleriert und gerammelt hat die Mehrzahl der Leute schon immer.
Letztens gab es eine England Reihe auf Phoenix, in London der Jahre 1750-1780 wurde mehr Geld (inflationsbereinigt/Kaufkraft) mit Prostition umgesetzt als Heute und das obwohl es Heute in London vor Investmentbankern nur so wimmelt, die mit Kohle umsichwerfen.
In der Regel konnten das aber meistens eher wohlhabende Leute ausüben, gerade in Europa, in Japan war es zur Zeiten der Samureis, gesellschaftlich völlig normal, wenn dort mehrere Personen gemeinsam ins Bett stiegen, ich will nicht wissen was in Piratennestern in der Südsee abgegangen ist, gerade weil diese Leute ja auch aus der gesellschaftlichen Enge geflohen sind und auch Frauen gab es dort jede Menge. Und und und und ....neverending story.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In jeder Kultur gab es schon immer Freigeister


Sagen wir lieber: In jeder Kultur gibt es leider eine Menge engstirniger


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2019)

Da ist etwas wahres drann, leider ist es meiner Meinung nach so, dass Engstirnigkeit und instrumentalisierte Schafe (religiös oder weltanschaulich) eng miteinander korrilieren.
Intellekt und Bildung können das teilweise kompensieren, wenn man es denn selber zuläßt.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (3. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ne laß mal lieber.



Mein Kampf hat damals auch keiner gelesen.
Sollte Höcke an die Macht kommen, dann hätte es die Bevölkerung lieber mal getan.
Es ist aus dem Buch ganz klar zu entnehmen, dass er wie die Nazis eine Säuberung will und diese Säuberung soll auch mittels einer "wohltemperierten Grausamkeit" erzielt werden.
Gut das ist aus dem Kontext gerissen, aber alleine die Verwendung dieses Ausdrucks zeigt seine Gesinnung.
Es ist schon fraglich warum dieser Mann immer noch sein Standing hat. Und dafür sorgen meiner Meinung nach die Altparteien bestens.
Indem sie die AFD ablehnen, auch die Demokraten, und das ist halt brandgefährlich.


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2019)

Was ein Bullshit!
Einzig und alleine die Leute, die die AfD wählen sorgen dafür das Höcke ein Standing hat, niemand sonst!

Es ist so lächerlich für seine eigenen Taten immer zu versuchen die Schuld auf andere abzuwälzen, wer die AfD mit Höcke und dem Flügel wählt, macht das aus eigenem Antrieb und nicht wegen den normalen demokratischen Parteien, es gibt über 42 Parteien die bei einer Bundestagswahl antreten, also genügend Alternativen.
AfD Wähler und Mitglieder gehören sozial geächtet, und du hast die Grünbde trefflich beschrieben, wenn es nach mir geht, würde es für AfD Mitglieder und öffentlichen Unterstützern schon längst ein Berufsverbot im öffentlichen Dienst geben!
Wer aktiv solche Leute unterstützt und versucht das GG und die derzeitige demokratisch liberale Republik zu zerstören, muss mit Konsequenzen rechnen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Indem sie die AFD ablehnen


Du meinst also, der richtige Weg wäre jetzt eine sofortige Säuberungen mit Füsilierung aller NSAfDler
_"Und dafür sorgt meiner Meinung nach die NSAfD bestens"
_
Warum sind sich gewaltbereite AfDler eigentlich so sicher, dass ihre  Methoden nicht gegen sie selber verwendet werden. Was hat man vor  hundert Jahren gelernt? Dass  man dieses mal nicht tatenlos zusieht.  Unser Grundgesetz erlaubt es:

_(4) Gegen jeden, der es unternimmt, diese Ordnung zu beseitigen,  haben  alle Deutschen das Recht zum Widerstand, wenn andere Abhilfe  nicht  möglich ist._
Art 20 GG - Einzelnorm

Und wieder stellt sich mir die Frage, was es hier zu diskutieren gibt. Da droht ein gerichtlich anerkannter Faschist mit Säuberung. Was gibt es da zu diskutieren. Für sowas gibt es den Verfassungsschutz


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2019)

Ich finde das so "witzig", überspitzt formuliert, und auf unsere heutige Zeit übertragen (bitte richtig einordnen),

 will einer dass man genau das gleiche macht wie in der Weimarer Republik als sich die damaligen Nationalkonserativen/Nationalisten mit den Nazis ins Bett gelegt haben, was daraus wurde kann man überall nachlesen.
Jetzt sollen die Konservativen oder Teile davon, sich mit der AfD und dem Flügel ins Bett legen, weil der Flügel und Höcke gehören nunmal zur AfD und bestimmen überwiegend deren Politik, bescheuerter kann man gar nicht sein!

Da fehlen einem echt die Worte, sobald die CDU jemals auf Länder oder Bundesebene mit der jetzigen AfD (und das wird eher immer schlimmer mit deren Radikalität) koaliert, verliert sie im Westen mind die Hälfte ihrer Stimmen!


----------



## HardwareHighlander (3. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> - Klimawandel gibt es also gar nicht und wenn doch hat der Menschen keinen Einfluss?



Doch den gibts, sieht man ja an den Messstationen in Deutschland, aber wie groß der menschliche Einfluss darauf ist, ist umstritten.
Und ich verstehe auch nicht wieso die Klimapolitik überhaupt ein Hindernis ist mit der AFD zusammenzuarbeiten.
Die Bundesregierung macht ja quasi keine Klimapolitik die laut Experten nötig wäre, also sind sie da doch eher inhaltlich bei der AFD.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was soll man da diskutieren?



Euro, Volksabstimmungen, Familienpolitik, Einwanderungspolitik, Rente, Sozialpolitik, Pflegepolitik, Lobbyismus, Bundeswehr, soziale Sicherungssystem, kalte Progression, Einwanderungsgesetz, Flüchtlingspolitik, Integration, Clans in Essen, Außenpolitik im Bezug auf Russland/Syrien, Terror.
Der (politische) Islam gehört nicht zu Deutschland usw.. ist jetzt nur ein Teil der mir einfällt.
Das ist ja das erste große Problem. So zu tun als würde die AFD politische Felder nicht besetzen und sich nur auf Flüchtlingspolitik einschießen und lauter unsinniges Zeug vorschlagen.
Wir können im Ernstfall nicht mal das Land verteidigen, geschweige denn ist man in der Lage die Grenzen zu sichern. Diese Attitüde ist einfach albern. In der AFD arbeiten zumeist hochgebildete Menschen, die wirklich etwas zum Guten hin verändern wollen.


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> -Ah, ja, "klassisches Familienmodell. Aber sicher, die Frau wieder als Heimchen zu hause
> Was soll man da diskutieren?



Das ist ja so einfach nicht wahr. Die Frau soll nicht am Herd stehen, sondern es soll ihr, sofern sie es will, ermöglicht werden, die Kindererziehung wieder stärker in die eigenen Hände zu legen, ohne dafür zu stark benachteiligt zu werden.
Es geht da im falsch verstandenen Feminismus und die Förderung von Familien nach traditionellem Vorbild. Es geht überhaupt nicht darum die Frau an den Herd zu stellen.
Kinder als Zukunft anstatt als Karrierehemmnis. 
Und da fängt das halt schon an. Suche ich die Debatte, oder versuche ich zu verkürzen und zuzuspitzen. Das spaltet.
Dem Fachkräftemangel begegnet man am besten mit einer ordentlichen Familienpolitik, anstatt minderqualifizierte Migranten ins Land zu holen, die auch noch den sozialen Frieden und die Werte gefährden. Sry aber diese Politik der Altparteien ist absolut gefährlich und dämlich.
Das gilt nicht für politisch verfolgte. Alleine deshalb, dass man diesen Asyl geben kann, ohne dass es zu Verwerfungen in der Gesellschaft kommt, aber da muss man auf die Außenpolitik in Syrien rekurieren, die katastrophal war. Man unterstütze Islamisten, im Kampf gegen Assad, anstatt wie Russland zu versuchen beide Seiten an einen Tisch zu kriegen und das Blutvergießen zu beenden. Nein, man plante fleißig den Umsturz von  Wilmersdorf aus mit und produzierte damit die Flüchtlinge die man danach aufnahm. Eine Politik mit Null Weitblick.

Und jetzt kommt Pokrampe Karrenbauer und will 9 Jahre zu spät eine Überwachung/Befriedung der UN in Nordsyrien.
Das hätte man vielleicht 2011 fordern sollen, da kommt man 9 Jahre zu spät, ganz einfach weil vorher ja noch die Chance bestand Assad loszuwerden. Wie viel Menschen dabei draufgehen ist ja völlig zweitrangig.
So eine ekelhaftes Geheuchel bringt auch nur die CDU, die grade so von Kriegsverbrechern und Doppelmoralisten vollgestopft ist, zustande.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> - Menschenrechte gelten also nur für weißem Herrenmenschen, Seenotrettung natürlich auch nur usw
> Was soll man da diskutieren?



Wie du siehst, gibt es viel zu diskutieren, sehr viel und diese Einwürfe von dir sind nichts anderes als kompletter Unfug.
Apropos Seenotrettung. Hätte man konsequent jene Seenotrettungen unterbunden, wären die Leute auch nicht nach Europa gefahren und hätten ihr letztes Hemd für illegale Schlepper ausgegeben.
Auch hier ist die Entwicklungspolitik für diese Staaten grandios gescheitert und auch dort hat man bezüglich Afrika (Lybien) die gleiche Politik gefahren wie gegen Assad.
Nicht weniger als Kriegsverbrechen waren das. Eine völlig desolate Außenpolitik, in der man auch die Wirtschaft in Afrika nicht unterstützt hat, sondern auch eher gehemmt.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist doch genau wie vor hundert Jahren. Über was soll man am Konzept des Vernichtungskrieges "Diskutieren"? Wer unsere Verfassung kennt, weiß, dass die überwiegenden Positionen der AfD jenseiots der Verfassung sind. Was soll man da diskutieren?



Das stimmt nicht und das weißt du auch. Die Positionen der AFD sind alle innerhalb der Verfassung, auch in den Bundesländern.
Es gibt zweifelsohne eine Bewegung in der AFD diese verfassungskonformen Positionen hinter Formulierungen tendenziell aufbrechen wollen, aber das ist nicht die Position des Bundesvorstands und nur eine von wenigen in der Partei.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wo ist auch nur ein einizger real umsetzbarer Lösungsansatz der AfD, die nicht menschenfeindliche Grütze.



Zum Beispiel die Auslandsförderungen von Moscheen, in denen rechtsradikale Antisemiten predigen, beenden?
Ist das auch menschenfeindlich? Nur ein Beispiel. 

Du könntest auch die Anträge der AFD im Bundestag diskutieren, auf Sachebene.
Antraege - AfD-Fraktion im deutschen Bundestag



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich habe es lange probiert. Wirklich lange und ganz ruhig und sachlich.



Das glaube ich nicht.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es geht nicht, wenn Menschen von Umvolkung schwafeln, von Rassenschande, von "jeder Dritte ist Ausländer" usw. Es gibt keine Basis für eine Diskussion.



Klar gibt es da eine Basis. Der rechte Flügel der AFD redet von "Umvolkung", andere reden von Produktivitätsabwanderung, Sozialmigration ins Land, Demographische Veränderung und das stopfen der Lücken durch Migration von Menschen ohne Werte, Ausbildung und mit kulturfremdem Kompass.
Muss man sich die Leute ins Land holen, oder regelt man Zuwanderung nach australischem Vorbild und und stellt sich dem demographischen Wandel mit mehr Kinder von indigenen Deutschen entgegen und macht ne vernünftige Familenpolitik?
Wieso soll es da keine Basis für eine Diskussion geben? Erst dann wenn ich das diskutiere und damit aufhöre den politischen Diskurs mit Sprachverboten auszustatten und zu spalten, entzieht es der AFD und deren Rechten die Argumentationsgrundlage und das geht auch auf dem Boden der Verfassung und Gesetzgebung.


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wer gegen fundamentale Punkte der  Verfassung ist, gehört vom Verfassungsschutz überwacht. Punkt. Zu Diskutieren ist da nix mehr. Lässt man die AfD gewähren, sieht man mit Blick auf die Vergangenheit, was passieren wird.



Nur ist das selbst der rechte AFD Flügel nicht, auch wenn die Gesinnung, die man nicht offen zeigt es vielleicht ist.
Verfassungsschutz bringt hier gar nichts. Und man lässt sich doch gewähren, indem man die politische Debatte nicht offen führt und Denkverbote erteilt und sich aufgrund falsch verstandener historischer Pflicht zu vel auf den Blick in die Vergangenheit kozentriert.
Die Frage die man sich stellen muss ist: Warum bekommt die AFD so viel Zuspruch und wie kann man den Zuspruch durch eine vernünftige Debattenkultur wieder senken.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p1TsVj6tz1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Die AfD möchte aber die Rechte deutscher Frauen massiv einschränken im Bereich Abtreibung...



Man  möchte nicht die Rechte einschränken, sondern mit finanziellen Hilfen  vor und nach Entbindung, sowie mit einer Beratung, bei der grundsätzlich  das Leben des Kindes im Vordergrund steht erzielen, die Frauen dazu zu  bewegen, weniger abzutreiben.
Genannt wird hier unter anderem auch  die Auflockerung der Werbeeinschränkung für Abtreibungen, denen der  Bundestag zugestimmt hat.



Don-71 schrieb:


> , weil sie gerne mehr deutsche Kinder sehen will..



Ja, was spricht denn gegen mehr Kindern von indigenen Deutschen bzw Familen mit deutschem Pass?
Aktuell leben 11 Millionen Menschen ohne deutschen Pass in Deutschland.



Don-71 schrieb:


> ,  dazu soll ein Weltbild vermittelt werden, dass die Frau als Hausfrau  und Mutter sieht und nicht gleichberechtigt zu einem Mann!



Nö. Einfach nein Don. Gleichberechtigung ist bei der AFD nun wirklich nicht thematisiert.



Poulton schrieb:


> Der Logik nach muss die ehemalige DDR ja Sodom  und Gomorra gewesen sein, wo ohne Sinn und Verstand und ohne Verhütung  durch die Gegend gevögelt wurde, nur um dann abtreiben zu können. Aber  gut zu sehen, was einige hier für ein Frauenbild haben. Was  unterscheidet jemanden wie dich doch gleich nochmal von irgendwelchen  Mullahs?



Wenn man sich deine Polemik durchliest, dann findet man  darin sehr gut die Vorurteile und die Ablehnung der Altparteien wieder,  was eine offene Debatte über diese Themen verhindert.
Es geht bei der  Geschichte mit Abtreibung nie um diese völlig albern zugespitzen  Übertreibungen und Schuldzuweisungen. Wenn ich sehe, dass Parteien für  die Lockerung der Werbung für Abtreibung gestimmt haben, könnte ich im  Gleichzug auch sagen, das wären Mörder.
Man muss das differenziert  sehen. Im Zweifel immer für das Leben und da wir zu wenig Kinder in  Deutschland haben, kann es kein falsches Ziel sein das  Demograpghieproblem unter anderem durch mindestens 2,2 Kinder pro  Familie im Schnitt zu lösen.
Die braucht man auch, damit man diese Probleme nicht nur mit Zuzug regelt.

Wieso gibt es denn dieses Problem, dass wir zu wenig Kinder haben? Meinst du nicht das ist auf dem Mist der Altparteien und deren Politik gewachsen? Also ich denke das schon.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Doch den gibts, sieht man ja an den Messstationen in Deutschland, aber wie groß der menschliche Einfluss darauf ist, ist umstritten.


Das Leugnen hat etwas von Monty Phytons "Erik der Wikinger", als Atlantis unterging und das Thema totgeschwiegen wurde.

So sieht es aus.
Klimawandel: Verhinderung der Katastrophe ist kaum noch vorstellbar | Telepolis

Ich habe auf Diskussionen mit Menschen, die wissenschaftliche Ergebnisse ignorieren und leugnen einfach keine Lust. Nicht einmal im Ansatz


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2019)

Man kann das Geschwafel nicht mehr hören!

Das australische Modell steht außerhalb des GG, Volksabstimmungen auf Bundesebene stehen außerhalb des GGs, ein Einwanderungsgesetz löst nichts in Bezug auf Artikel 16 GG, die Bundeswehrreform der AfD verstößt gleich gegen eine Unmenge an GG Artikel usw usw usw, dazu kommt das die AfD zu den meisten Politikfelder gar nichts hat siehe Renten und Sozialpolitik.
Und klar wenn man die 100 AfD Gestalten im Bundestag sieht, wird man von hochgebildeten Menschen, die wirklich etwas zum Guten hin verändern wollen erschlagen. 
Man kann es nicht mehr fassen.......

Frau Merkel hat das schön auf den Punkt gebracht, mit was sich die AfD beschäftigt, nämlich ausschließlich mit sich selbst!
Alice Weidel redet ueber AfD-Spendenaffaere, Angela Merkel kontert -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Edit:
Rofl


> Nö. Einfach nein Don. Gleichberechtigung ist bei der AFD nun wirklich nicht thematisiert.


Debatte zur Gleichberechtigung: AfD-Zwischenruf im Bundestag hat ein Nachspiel - WELT



> Wenn ich sehe, dass Parteien für die Lockerung der Werbung für Abtreibung gestimmt haben, könnte ich im Gleichzug auch sagen, das wären Mörder.
> Man muss das differenziert sehen. Im Zweifel immer für das Leben und da wir zu wenig Kinder in Deutschland haben, kann es kein falsches Ziel sein das Demograpghieproblem unter anderem durch mindestens 2,2 Kinder pro Familie im Schnitt zu lösen.



Wieder nur Fake Sprache!
Es hat noch NIE in Deutschland in irgendeiner Form Werbung für Abtreibung gegeben und um was es eigentlich geht ist, das Ärzte die diesen Eingriff vornehmen, über nichts anderes als ihre ärztlichen Methoden berichten, was ich als aufgeklärter Bürger erwarte, damit man sich darüber informieren kann. Im übrigen entscheiden es Gott sei Dank mittlerweile die Frauen in Deutschland, ob, wann und wieviele Kinder sie bekommen und genau das soll unter allen Umständen so bleiben, sehr zum Missfallen der AfD!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kann das Geschwafel nicht mehr hören!


Es ist inhaltsloses Geschwafel. 

_"Aus dem Euro raus"_  Ja und, was dann, was würde es ändern? 
Anschauen, verstehen und verinnerlichen

*Heiner Flassbeck: Warum die Rettung Europas nicht gelingen kann*
Prof. Dr. Heiner Flassbeck, langjähriger Chefvolkswirt der UNCTAD 
YouTube


_"Sozialpolitik" _ Ja was denn, mehr oder weniger, wie finanziert, bla,bla,bla
Und so geht es um Schlagwort und Schlagwort, aber ohne jeden Inhalt, ohne jeden Sinn usw.

Es ist müßig zu diskutieren, da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren


----------



## HardwareHighlander (3. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das Leugnen hat etwas von Monty Phytons "Erik der Wikinger", als Atlantis unterging und das Thema totgeschwiegen wurde.



Es wird aber nunmal geleugnet und selbst wenn es nicht geleugnet wird, dann wird absolut nichts dagegen unternommen.
Was macht denn die Bundesregierung bitte? Die machen quasi nix. Damit unterscheiden sie sich doch auch quasi kaum bis gar nicht von der AFD.
Wann kommt der Kohleausstieg? 2038? Der Mensch wird weiter buddeln und verbrennen, egal ob SPD, CDU oder AFD an der Macht sind.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich habe auf Diskussionen mit Menschen, die wissenschaftliche Ergebnisse irgnorieren und leugnen einfach keine Lust. Nicht einmal im Ansatz



Ich leugne das nicht, da hast du mich falsch verstanden.
Ich gebe die aktuelle Politik wieder und da ist es offenbar umstritten, ansonsten würden die Leute handeln, tun sie aber nicht.
Die CO2 Steuer wäre ein probates Mittel gewesen hier mal Kahlschlag zu betreiben. Aber da hat man Angst vor den kurzfristigen Kosten und übersieht die wahnsinnigen Kosten später das CO2 durch Prozesse aus der Luft wieder rauszufiltern.
Das wird man unweigerlich tun müssen, sowie ich das sehe, wird es darauf hinauslaufen, man wird nicht an Geoengineering vorbeikommen, weil selbst wenn wir uns radikal ändern, werden andere wie Trump weitermachen und die merken erst was, wenn es wirklich zu heiß wird.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das australische Modell steht außerhalb des GG



Du meinst das Punktesystem? Inwiefern? Ich meine jetzt nicht Asyl, sondern nur die Bedingungen für einen dauerhaften Aufenthalt, also Migration.
Das Asylsystem der Australier ist in einigen Punkten nicht besonders human. Aber es verhindert mit einer Null-Toleranz Politik, dass sich die Leute gar nicht erst auf den Weg machen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> , Volksabstimmungen auf Bundesebene stehen außerhalb des GGs,



Man  kann das Grundgesetz auch ändern. Die einzige Partei die sich komplett  gegen Volksabstimmungen auf Bundesebene stellt ist doch die CDU, oder  etwa nicht?



Don-71 schrieb:


> dazu kommt das die AfD zu den meisten Politikfelder gar nichts hat siehe Renten und Sozialpolitik.



Das  ist eigentlich das einzige Feld, bei dem man intern noch diskutiert, da  wird am Parteitag dann von den Delegierten abgestimmt werden.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und klar wenn man die 100 AfD Gestalten im Bundestag sieht, wird man von  hochgebildeten Menschen, die wirklich etwas zum Guten hin verändern  wollen erschlagen.



Mit der abschätzigen Wortwahl braucht  man auch nicht hausieren gehen, da kann man sich auch gleich bei Höcke  mit in den Thüringer Landtag setzen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wieder nur Fake Sprache!



Lies mal ein wenig genauer. Die Bedingungen für Werbung wurden gelockert.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Im  übrigen entscheiden es Gott sei Dank mittlerweile die Frauen in  Deutschland, ob, wann und wieviele Kinder sie bekommen und genau das  soll unter allen Umständen so bleiben, sehr zum Missfallen der  AfD!



Ich kann leider nirgendwo finden, wo die AFD das ändern möchte, das ist nur eine Mutmaßung deinerseits.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _"Aus dem Euro raus"_  Ja und, was dann, was würde es ändern?
> Anschauen, verstehen und verinnerlichen



Ich habe nicht gesagt, man soll aus dem Euro aussteigen, sondern man besetzt dieses Themenfeld mit einer Alternative.
Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, da gibt es Argumente dafür und dagegen.
Für das europäische Projekt ist es tendenziell eher schädlich.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist müßig zu diskutieren, da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren



Dann brauchtst du ja auf meinen Beitrag nicht weiter einzugehen, so kann man sich natürlich auch drücken.
Man erklärt einfach es gibt nichts zu diskutieren und erklärt seine Weltanschauung als alternativlos.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du lieferst selbst die beste Erklärung für den großen Zuwachs der AFD. Q.e.d.

Mit sowas mache ich micht nicht gemein, da ist man ja fast gewillt die AFD zu wählen, wäre da nicht das Klimaproblem.
Letztendlich wird es bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl wohl die Grüne werden, Klima hat eine höhere Priorität als alles andere, aber da gibt es eben auch unterschiedliche Ansichten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Es wird aber nunmal geleugnet und selbst wenn es nicht geleugnet wird, dann wird absolut nichts dagegen unternommen.


Wie bitte? Das Grüne EEG ist der Erfolg schlechthin. Nur durch unsere Vorfinanzierung gibt es heute überhaupt weltweit nennenswerte Solar- und Windkraftwerke. Und überall in der Welt wird deren Ausbau massiv forciert. Nur die schwarzen Strolche in Deutschland sabotieren seit Merkel alles. 

AEgypten: Solarpark Benban gehoert zu den groessten der Welt - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Indien: Groesstes Solarkraftwerk der Welt ist fertig - manager magazin
Neue AEra erneuerbarer Energie: China baut erstes Weltraum-Solarkraftwerk - n-tv.de
https://www.erneuerbareenergien.de/...-china-viele-parks-stehen-150-406-100564.html

Und wenn jetzt noch die AfD alles im Keim zertritt, kann man sich nur mit der Hand vor den Kopf schlagen. Zu diskutieren gibt es da nichts. Wir könnten aus der Kohle sofort aussteigen., Es stehen sehr viele modernste Gaskraftwerke still, weil Kohlstrom so billig ist. Aber er ist nicht billig, weil seine Umweltkosten sozialisiert werden und in keiner Bilanz auftauchen.


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Das Grüne EEG ist der Erfolg schlechthin. Nur durch unsere Vorfinanzierung gibt es heute überhaupt weltweit nennenswerte Solar- und Windkraftwerke. Und überall in der Welt wird deren Ausbau massiv forciert. Nur die schwarzen Strolche in Deutschland sabotieren seit Merkel alles.
> 
> AEgypten: Solarpark Benban gehoert zu den groessten der Welt - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Indien: Groesstes Solarkraftwerk der Welt ist fertig - manager magazin
> ...



Das ist ziemlicher Blödsinn was du da erzählst und das weisst du auch, in den USA, Brasilien oder Indien und zig anderen Ländern die gemessen an ihrer Größe und oder Bevölkerung wesentlich mehr CO2 ausstoßen als Deutschland machen gar nichts!
Im Gegenteil, die USA oder Brasilien z.B, verschlimmern es noch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlicher Blödsinn was du da erzählst und das weisst du auch, in den USA oder Indien und zig anderen Ländern die gemessen an ihrer Größe und Bevölkerung wesentlich mehr CO2 austossen als Deutschland machen gar nichts!
> Im Gegenteil, die USA oder Brasilien z.B,, verschlimmern es noch.


Das stimmt nicht. Ich verfolge das sehr genau und es passiert überall ziemlich viel. Nur da, wo wie in den USA und Brasilien Faschisten an der Macht sind, interessiert das Thema nicht. Kanada und Russland sind ebenso ganz übele Verschmutzer, Australien auch.

Wir sind auch noch ganz weit davon entfernt, ohne fossile Energien auszukommen. Den meisten ist gar nicht klar, in welchen Produkten wieviel Öl steckt. Es geht jetzt nur darum, über Lösungen zu diskutieren. Und was macht die AfD? Faselt darüber, dass es gar keinen menschlichen Anteil gibt. Darum geht es in diesem Thema. Es sind Menschenfeinde, durch und durch

Die AfD ist genauso wissenschaftsfeindlich, wie es die NSDAP war. Diese ganze absurde "germanische Medizin", zu der auch Homöopathie zählt, ist reinste Volksverdummung. Einzig, wenn es um Waffen ging, wurde Geld investiert. Geliehenes Geld, dessen Rückzahlung nur über den Vernichtungskrieg möglich gewesen wäre. Es war eine reine Wehrwirtschaft.

Und was macht die AfD? Sie tritt mit ihrer AfD-Wehr in dieselben Fußstapfen. Anstatt in Zukunftstechnologie und Bildung zu investieren, faselt man von hunderten Milliarden für die Armee und träumt wieder von Eroberungszügen. Da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren.
Die AfD-Wehr


----------



## HardwareHighlander (3. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Das Grüne EEG ist der Erfolg schlechthin. Nur durch unsere Vorfinanzierung gibt es heute überhaupt weltweit nennenswerte Solar- und Windkraftwerke.



Und durch den elenden Lobbyismus hat man die Förderungen gestrichen, alles unter CDU/SPD.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und überall in der Welt wird deren Ausbau massiv forciert. Nur die schwarzen Strolche in Deutschland sabotieren seit Merkel alles.



Kann man so sagen.


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wenn jetzt noch die AfD alles im Keim zertritt, kann man sich nur mit der Hand vor den Kopf schlagen. Zu diskutieren gibt es da nichts.



Bei der Klimadebatte nicht, nein, bei allen anderen Punkten allerdings schon und das ist halt ein Unterschied.
Da gibt es jede Menge zu diskutieren.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir könnten aus der Kohle sofort aussteigen., Es stehen sehr viele modernste Gaskraftwerke still, weil Kohlstrom so billig ist. Aber er ist nicht billig, weil seine Umweltkosten sozialisiert werden und in keiner Bilanz auftauchen.



Ja, wie gesagt, da gibt es keinen Dissens. Aber du kannst das nicht auf alle Politikfelder beziehen, das funktioniert einfach nicht.
Spätestens wenn die Temperaturen auch beim Bauern ankommen und man sieht "das Haus brennt" wird die Menschheit handeln. Aber beim Menschen ist das alles einfach bisher alles nicht angekommen.
Eventuell löst man das Problem auch durch einen dritten Weltkrieg.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Aber beim Menschen ist das alles einfach bisher alles nicht angekommen..


Es ist bei AfD Wählern nicht angekommen. Bauern wissen seit Jahrzehnten, wie sich Arten verschieben und die Blüte immer früher kommt, es wird an trocken resistenten Getreiden geforscht ebenso wie an sturmsicherem. 

Ich diskutiere solche Themen nicht mehr mit AfD Leugnern, es ist Zeitverschwendung. Lies Dir einfach mal z.B. bei Telepolis den rechten Dummfug in den Kommentaren durch. 

Es gibt von der AfD keine Lösungsvorschläge. Nichts kommt, rein gar nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. November 2019)

> Es gibt von der AfD keine Lösungsvorschläge. Nichts kommt, rein gar nicht.


Die sind als Protestpartei gegründet worden uns deshalb sehr heterogen. Wie soll man denn da jetzt handeln?
Beim Dagegen sind sie sich einig, beim Rest nicht.


----------



## Poulton (3. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> In der AFD arbeiten zumeist hochgebildete  Menschen, die wirklich etwas zum Guten hin verändern wollen.


Zum Guten? Du meinst wohl zum Reiche hin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Dem Fachkräftemangel begegnet man am besten mit einer ordentlichen Familienpolitik,


Wenn  man keinen Fachkräftemangel haben will, dann sollte man langfristig in  die Ausbildung investieren. Wie war die Realität der letzten Jahrzehnte?  Die westdeutsche Wirtschaft hat nach der Wende mit Kusshand ostdeutsche   Facharbeiter genommen, die in Massen rübergemacht sind und gleichzeitig  teils massiv die Ausbildung  zurückgeschraubt und den nach Schröder "besten Niedriglohnsektor"  geschaffen. Heute, wo die Fachkräfte von damals entweder langsam in Rente gehen oder wegsterben, jammert man rum, dass es angeblich zu wenig Fachkräfte gibt und die Jugend zu blöd sei oder nur studieren will.



> Nein, man plante fleißig den Umsturz von  Wilmersdorf aus mit


Der Aluhut rotiert mal wieder.



> Ja, was spricht denn gegen mehr Kindern von indigenen Deutschen bzw Familen mit deutschem Pass?


Autochthone Deutsche haben es "handwerklich" nicht verlernt Kinder zu bekommen.
Dann: In Deutschland, insbesondere in den alten Bundesländern,  gibt es keine Chancengleichheit beim Zugang zu Bildung und Teilhabe und  daran sind nicht die viel beschworenen Ausländer schuld, sondern ein  Bildungssystem, wo auch weiterhin die soziale Herkunft ausschlaggebend  ist. Daran will z.B. die AfD nichts ändern. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall:  Bei denen wird die Zementierung der Verhältnisse und Segregation  großgeschrieben und das nicht nur, weil es im Duden so steht.




PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Lies mal ein wenig genauer. Die Bedingungen für Werbung wurden gelockert.


Das liegt am seltsamen Wortlaut des Gesetzes und selbst die Neuregelung ist ein Schuss in den Ofen. Denn es darf auch weiterhin nicht darüber informiert werden, was für Abtreibungsmethoden angewandt werden. Informiert werden darf nur darüber, dass man Abtreibungen anbietet.
Achja: Die "Pille danach" ist keine Abtreibungsmethode, sondern eine Verhütungsmethode. Wobei bei dem Thema die Krankenhäuser in katholischer Trägerschaft erbärmlich sind. Einerseits dick Mittels aus GKV und Co abfassen aber dann sich Extrawürste rausnehmen dürfen, wie das man keine Abtreibungen durchführt oder die Pille danach nur in bestimmten Fällen (aber auch erst nachdem es 2013 durch die Abweisung einer vergewaltigten Frau zu einem Skandal gekommen ist) verschreibt. 



> Du lieferst selbst die beste Erklärung für den großen Zuwachs der AFD. Q.e.d.


Ich verweise an der Stelle mal wieder auf die Studien zu Gruppenbezogener  Menschenfeindlichkeit und Extremismus der Mitte, die seit bald zwei  Jahrzehnten gemacht werden, u.a.: "Verlorene Mitte - Feindselige Zustände" (2019), "Flucht ins Autoritäre - Rechtsextreme Dynamiken in der Mitte der Gesellschaft" (2018), "Fragile Mitte – Feindselige Zustände (PDF)" (2014), "Deutsche Zustände" (2002 - 2011) oder "Rechtspopulismus in der Arbeitswelt" (2009). Ebenso empfiehlt sich ein Blick auf soziodemografische Erhebung zur Wählerschaft der Parteien. Es ist nicht die Unterschicht welche der AfD hinterherhechelt, sondern der, siehe oben, offen sozialdarwinistische und marktradikale Teil der vielbeschworenen Mittelschicht, für die selbst ein Christian Lindner oder Philipp Amtor als Sozialisten gelten. Dazu kommen in den alten Bundesländern noch jede Menge Verbindungen ins Adelsmileu. Denn auch wenn der Adel heute kaum noch öffentlich wahrgenommen werden, außer  vielleicht wenn irgendwelche Pferdegebisse in den Illustrierten gezeigt werden, haben die durchaus  noch eine (vorallem ökonomische) Macht durch ihr über die Jahrhunderte zusammengeraubtes und gemordetes  "zusammengetragenes" Eigentum an Grund und Boden. Dazu sind sie zu einem  nicht geringen Teil erzkonservativ und auf die Wiederherstellung der  alten Verhältnisse aus. Man fühlt sich in die Harzburger Front erinnert.


 Der intellektuelle Rechtsextremismus: Die Einflüsterer 
Mit Nazis reden


----------



## Hannesjooo (3. November 2019)

Man kann schon ziemlich deutliche Parallelen erkennen.
Wir wandern grade mit Siebenmeilenstiefeln in eine Rezession

Wirtschaftskrise 2020 1929

Dann sollen Soldaten wieder Schick und schneidig aussehen.
Als ich das in der Welt las, wurde mir so Richtig schlecht....
Henning Otte (CDU-Verteidigungsexperte):
„Die Bundeswehr braucht einen modernen Dienstanzug, den die Soldaten 
gerne in der Öffentlichkeit tragen“
„Die Soldaten leisten einen hervorragenden Dienst für Deutschland, auf  den wir
 Stolz sind. Dafür brauchen sie die beste Ausrüstung und gute  Rahmenbedingungen, 
aber auch gesellschaftliche Anerkennung und  Selbstbewusstsein." Und weiter: 
„Das muss sich auch in der Uniform  widerspiegeln.“

Das hat man auch über Die SA und SS uniformen gesagt....
Geschichtsvergessene oder schlimmer ewig-gestrige "Menschen" , WTF....
AfD und Union sind mMn nicht wählbar.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die sind als Protestpartei gegründet worden uns deshalb sehr heterogen. Wie soll man denn da jetzt handeln?
> Beim Dagegen sind sie sich einig, beim Rest nicht.



Nö. Lucke hat die Partei als Gegenpol zum Euro gegründet, weil er dagegen ist, dass die starken Euro Länder die schwachen Länder stützen.
Also genau das neoliberale Geschwafel, das man seit Jahren aus der FDP hört.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö. Lucke hat die Partei als Gegenpol zum Euro gegründet, weil er dagegen ist, dass die starken Euro Länder die schwachen Länder stützen.
> Also genau das neoliberale Geschwafel, das man seit Jahren aus der FDP hört.


Das hat mir damals gefallen.
Leider sind die jetzt abgedriftet.


----------



## Hannesjooo (3. November 2019)

Es gibt keine Alternative zur EU!
Sollen wir wieder Kriege führen? 
Viele Kriege fanden auf Deutschen Boden statt.

18. Jahrhundert

1700–1721 Großer Nordischer Krieg
1701–1714 Spanischer Erbfolgekrieg
1714–1718 Venezianisch-Österreichischer Türkenkrieg
1727–1729 Englisch-Spanischer Krieg
1735–1737 Spanisch-Portugiesischer Krieg um Colonia
1739–1748 Englisch-Spanischer Krieg
1740–1748 Österreichischer Erbfolgekrieg
1740–1742 Erster Schlesischer Krieg
1744–1745 Zweiter Schlesischer Krieg
1744–1748 Erster Karnatischer Krieg
1744–1748 King George’s War
1741–1743 Schwedisch-Russischer Krieg
1745–1746 Zweiter Jakobiteraufstand    
1776–1777 Spanisch-Portugiesischer Krieg (Banda Oriental)
1778–1779 Bayerischer Erbfolgekrieg
1780–1784 Vierter Englisch-Niederländischer Seekrieg
1787–1792 Russisch-Österreichischer Türkenkrieg
1788–1790 Schwedisch-Russischer Krieg
1792–1793 Russisch-Polnischer Krieg
1792–1815 Revolutionskriege und Kriege Napoleons I.
1794–1795 Russisch-Preußischer Polenkrieg

19. Jahrhundert
1808–1809 Russisch-Schwedischer Krieg
1808–1809 Dänisch-Schwedischer Krieg
1808–1814 Spanischer Unabhängigkeitskrieg
1810–1811 Britisch-Niederländischer Krieg um Java
1813–1815 Befreiungskriege gegen die Napoleonische Fremdherrschaft
1815 Österreichisch-Neapolitanischer Krieg
1820–1847 Revolutionsversuche in Italien
1821–1832 Griechischer Unabhängigkeitskrieg
1823 Französische Invasion in Spanien
1829–1835 Musketenkriege
1830–1833 Belgischer Unabhängigkeitskrieg
1847 Sonderbundskrieg in der Schweiz
1848–1849 Sardinisch-Österreichischer Krieg
1848–1851 Schleswig-Holsteinischer Krieg
1848–1849 Revolution im Kaisertum Österreich
1853–1856 Krimkrieg
1859 Sardinischer Krieg
1860–1912 Rebellion in Portugiesisch-Timor
1864 Deutsch-Dänischer Krieg
1866 Deutscher Krieg (Preußisch-Österreichischer Krieg)
1866 Dritter Italienischer Unabhängigkeitskrieg
1868–1878 Zehnjähriger Krieg
1870–1871 Deutsch-Französischer Krieg
1879–1884 Salpeterkrieg
1885–1886 Serbisch-Bulgarischer Krieg

20. Jahrhundert

1912–1913 Balkankriege
1914–1918 Erster Weltkrieg
1918 Finnischer Bürgerkrieg
1918–1919 Polnisch-Ukrainischer Krieg
1918–1920 Estnischer Freiheitskrieg
1918–1920 Kärntner Abwehrkampf
1919 Dritter Anglo-Afghanischer Krieg
1919 Polnisch-Tschechoslowakischer Grenzkrieg
1919–1920 Ungarisch-Rumänischer Krieg
1920 Polnisch-Litauischer Krieg
1920–1921 Polnisch-Sowjetischer Krieg
1922–1923 Irischer Bürgerkrieg
1934 Österreichischer Bürgerkrieg
1936–1939 Spanischer Bürgerkrieg
1939 Slowakisch-Ungarischer Krieg
1939–1945 Zweiter Weltkrieg

Dank der EU ist es deutlich friedlicher in Europa.
Das ist es wert zu erhalten!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. November 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Alternative zur EU!
> Dank der EU ist es deutlich friedlicher in Europa.
> Das ist es wer zu erhalten!



Und in Ländern ohne EU-Mitgliedschaft gibt es ja Dauerkrieg mit anderen und die EWG war auch keinenfalls friedlich, erst mit der EU kam natürlich der Frieden...


----------



## 10jpr (4. November 2019)

Naja aber das Deutschland dieEU am meisten schädigt ist wohl noch nicht angekommen. 

Export Meister auf kosten vieler anderer EU Länder. 

Deutschland schädigt selbst entfernte Wirtschaften ua Afrika mir dem billig Fleisch. 

Deutschland schädigt die Recycling Wirtschaft in der Türkei, 1t PET 168€, National recycelt 258€

usw.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. November 2019)

> Deutschland schädigt selbst entfernte Wirtschaften ua Afrika mir dem billig Fleisch.


Die Subventionen kommen von der EU.


----------



## JePe (4. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Doch den gibts, sieht man ja an den Messstationen in Deutschland, aber wie groß der menschliche Einfluss darauf ist, ist umstritten.



Eigentlich nicht. Es wird nur allenthalben gerne angezweifelt, um dann im zweiten Halbsatz ein dreifaches "mer koenne ja eh nix mache" hinterherzuschieben. Und bei NSAfD-Waehlern, die gerne wieder in den Grenzen von wann-auch-immer, Hauptsache aber Grenzen leben wollen, verfaengt das. Weil die einfach genug gestrickt sind zu glauben, die Mauer muesse ja nur hoch genug sein, dann wuerde sie schon alle Probleme zuverlaessig draussen halten.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Wir können im Ernstfall nicht mal das Land verteidigen, geschweige denn ist man in der Lage die Grenzen zu sichern.



Der letzte polnische Ueberfall auf Deutschland liegt meines Wissens schon etwas laenger zurueck. Dass die Bundeswehr kaputtgespart wurde, hat verschiedene Ursachen; eine davon ist, dass wir lieber anderen Waffen verkaufen, die uns dann damit beschuetzen duerfen. Exportweltmeister eben - wir exportieren einfach alles: Verteidigung an die NATO-Partner, Fluechtlinge an die Dublin-Unterzeichner, Muell und subventionierte Lebensmittel an Afrika und Atommuell an Russland. Und wenn all der Mist dann irgendwann an unsere Grenzen brandet, waehlen wir die NSAfD.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Es geht da im falsch verstandenen Feminismus und die Förderung von Familien nach traditionellem Vorbild.



So wie Alice-im-Muselland-Weidel? Das Steuersparmodell vom Bodensee, dass mit einer Gespielin aus Sri Lanka und zwei Soehnen in der Schweiz lebt?

Lachkrampf incoming.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Kinder als Zukunft anstatt als Karrierehemmnis.



Eine Quote koennte da helfen. Aber ich weiss schon. Die nutzt nur den "unqualifizierten, dummen, faulen, haesslichen und widerwaertigen Frauen". O-Ton NSAfD. Recht hat er! Ein blondes Madel, das Herz und Ausschnitt am rechten Fleck hat, hat sich in deutschen Vorstandsvorzimmern noch immer auch ohne Quote problemlos hochge...arbeitet.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Dem Fachkräftemangel begegnet man am besten mit einer ordentlichen Familienpolitik(...)



... jetzt wird wieder in die Haende gespuckt, wir knattern fuer´s Bruttosozialprodukt? Und ich dachte immer, das Schnackseln sei des Bimbos Lust? Habe ich die Thueringer Rostbraunwurst da am Ende missverstanden?



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> (...)anstatt wie Russland zu versuchen beide Seiten an einen Tisch zu kriegen und das Blutvergießen zu beenden.



Russland hat allenfalls insoweit alle Seiten an einen Tisch zu bringen versucht, als das Zielen danach nicht mehr so kompliziert war. Aber das waren ja alles nur Fake News, Lug und Trug, NATO-Propaganda.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Apropos Seenotrettung. Hätte man konsequent jene Seenotrettungen unterbunden, wären die Leute auch nicht nach Europa gefahren und hätten ihr letztes Hemd für illegale Schlepper ausgegeben.



Jede mir bekannte Statistik belegt, dass es keine Korrelation zwischen Seenotrettung und Ueberfahrten nach Europa gibt und der behauptete Pull-Effekt eine Fabel ist. Kennst Du andere Statistiken?



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Die Positionen der AFD sind alle innerhalb der Verfassung, auch in den Bundesländern.
> Es gibt zweifelsohne eine Bewegung in der AFD diese verfassungskonformen Positionen hinter Formulierungen tendenziell aufbrechen wollen, aber das ist nicht die Position des Bundesvorstands und nur eine von wenigen in der Partei.



Der Verfassungsschutz sieht das irgendwie anders und Herr Gauleiter hat letztens klargestellt, Heil Hoecke sei die Mitte der Partei. Aber was weiss der schon von der NSAfD.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel die Auslandsförderungen von Moscheen, in denen rechtsradikale Antisemiten predigen, beenden?



Zum besorgten Buerger in Halle sind keine Moscheebesuche aktenkundig. Weisst Du mehr?

Was nicht heisst, dass ich eine Fremdfinanzierung nicht auch ablehnen wuerde - dann aber fuer alle Religionen und umgekehrt eine Finanzierung auch islamischer Gebetshaeuser analog zu christlichen Kirchen. Was ich aber ebenfalls ablehne, ist das Vermengen von Problemfeldern.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Wieso soll es da keine Basis für eine Diskussion geben?



Es wird diskutiert. Jahrelang gab es gar keine anderen als die von der NSAfD diktierten Themen. Kann es sein dass Du "keine Basis" sagst, aber "keine Mehrheit" meinst?



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Die Frage die man sich stellen muss ist: Warum bekommt die AFD so viel Zuspruch und wie kann man den Zuspruch durch eine vernünftige Debattenkultur wieder senken.



Gute Frage. Warum gab es Lichtenhagen, Hoyerswerda & Chemnitz? Warum stammen die bekannten NSU-Mitglieder aus Jena, Chemnitz & Zwickau? Alles Features aus einer Zeit lange bevor die NSAfD gegründet wurde und Heil Hoecke stubenrein war.

Was man dagegen tun kann? Keine Ahnung. Aber der NSAfD zu gestatten, weiter die Themen zu bestimmen, wird eher nicht helfen und bestenfalls nur fuer wohltemperierte© Echokammern ihrer Waehler sorgen.

Wenn es nur um Protest gegen "die da oben" ginge, koennte man ja auch die Tierschutzpartei waehlen. Wenn man aber in die Kamera bellt, man wolle endlich ernstgenommen werden, dann muss man auch aushalten, dass man auch tatsaechlich ernstgenommen wird, wenn man zertifizierte Faschisten waehlt.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Ja, was spricht denn gegen mehr Kindern von indigenen Deutschen bzw Familen mit deutschem Pass?
> Aktuell leben 11 Millionen Menschen ohne deutschen Pass in Deutschland.



Sind Biodeutsche ein Wert an und fuer sich?



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Ich gebe die aktuelle Politik wieder und da ist es offenbar umstritten, ansonsten würden die Leute handeln, tun sie aber nicht.



Alkohol, Nikotin - alles schaedlich. Trotzdem wird geraucht und gesoffen. Scheinbar bedingt das Wissen um eine Gefahr nicht notwendigerweise eine Verhaltenskorrektur. Massgeblich ist eher die Wahrnehmbarkeit der Gefahr. Eine rotgluehende Herdplatte wird wohl selbst ein NSAfD-Waehler nicht anfassen. Stickoxide hingegen leuchten nicht, weshalb die Vernunft hier den Kuerzeren zieht. Und an dieser Stelle sollte ein vernuenftig agierender Staat handeln: durch Verbote. Aber die sind ja Teufelszeug. Ich haette auch gerne wieder Blei im Benzin, Asbest in der Wand und fuer meine Frau eine schoene heisse Tasse Contagan vor dem Einschlafen. Gute, alte Zeit.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Das Asylsystem der Australier ist in einigen Punkten nicht besonders human. Aber es verhindert mit einer Null-Toleranz Politik, dass sich die Leute gar nicht erst auf den Weg machen.



Eigentlich verlagert es das Problem nur dahin, wo es keine Pressefotografen gibt.

P. S.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> (...)Einwanderungspolitik(...)Einwanderungsgesetz, Flüchtlingspolitik, Integration, Clans in Essen(...).(...)So zu tun als würde die AFD politische Felder nicht besetzen und sich nur auf Flüchtlingspolitik einschießen und lauter unsinniges Zeug vorschlagen.



Merkste selber, oder?

P. P. S.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht.



Das Programm der NSAfD knackig auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Hannesjooo (4. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Efb5ytdZaC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Frei nach dem Motto: Ich wollte mich geistig Duellieren, aber wie ich
sehe, bist du unbewaffnet....

So viel zur Stimme der Vernunft
Ratet mal wer 1,2 Mio und 6-7 Mio Zuschauer hat.
In knapp 13 Minuten wird das größte Problem in Deutschland 
gut dokumentiert. Wenn Menschen künstlich Dumm gehalten 
werden, sollte man sich nicht über  Wahlergebnisse wundern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> gut dokumentiert. Wenn Menschen künstlich Dumm gehalten
> werden, sollte man sich nicht über  Wahlergebnisse wundern.


Die Menschen machen das ganz freiwillig. Jeder hat in diesem Land alle Möglichkeiten, sich fundiert und kostenlos zu bilden. Überall gibt es Bibliotheken. Und was machen die Massen? Sie suchen billige und entwürdigende Unterhaltung. Der Mensch an sich hat sich seit 5.000 kaum verändert. Was früher Brot und Spiele waren, um die Massen ruhig zu stellen, findet sich heute ebenso. Bleibt nur die Frage, was wir daraus gelernt haben.


----------



## compisucher (4. November 2019)

Wird jetzt da weiter oben tatsächlich über die Daseinsberechtiguing der AfD diskutiert?
Nee, Leutz, wer die AfD ernsthaft verteidigt, der hat aus der Geschichte wirklich nix mitgenommen...

Bevor das Argument der besorgten Bürgers kommt:
Ja, den Sorgen und Nöten des Bürgers muss man sich annehmen und ja, da wurden auch einige Fehler gemacht.
Deswegen aber gleich zu den Bauernfängern Höcke und Co. zu rennen ist aber garantiert der falsche Weg.


----------



## Hannesjooo (4. November 2019)

Das der Bernd auch noch Geschichtslehrer ist, macht den Laden so fking lächerlich.


----------



## Opus_Dei (4. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bevor das Argument der besorgten Bürgers kommt:
> Ja, den Sorgen und Nöten des Bürgers muss man sich annehmen und ja, da wurden auch einige Fehler gemacht.
> Deswegen aber gleich zu den Bauernfängern Höcke und Co. zu rennen ist aber garantiert der falsche Weg.



Einige Argumentieren auch damit, den etablierten Parteien einen Denkzettel verpassen zu wollen...

Aber aus Trotz gegenüber der aktuellen Politik die AFD wählen, ist wie in der Kneipe weil das Bier nicht schmeckt aus Trotz die Pissrinne leer zu trinken!

Hoffentlich verstehen das die Leute vor der sich anbahnenden Wirtschaftskrise und rutschen dann nicht weiter in die Populismus-Blase ab. Deutschland ging es schon mal ziemlich schlecht (also richtig schlecht, nicht wie Heute gefühlt schlecht), die Schuldigen wurden auch damals schnell und leicht in Minderheiten gefunden... -> History repeats itself


----------



## Kelemvor (4. November 2019)

Immer noch die gleiche Leier Pro AFD,
zum Glück gibts Hilfe für aller genervtgen: Entkraefter Pro Max – Der Automat von heute gegen die Parolen von gestern


----------



## 10jpr (5. November 2019)

Alle AFD Wähler über einen Kamm scheren und sich wundern das die Leute auf stur schalten. 

Naja wenn ihr denkt so funktioniert ein Diskurs, 
dann weiterhin viel spass und ihr werdet noch sehen das das erst der Anfang des Aufstiegs der AFD sein wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2019)

10jpr schrieb:


> Alle AFD Wähler über einen Kamm scheren und sich wundern das die Leute auf stur schalten.


Sind alle Nazis genau gleich? Es ist eine von tausenden Charakteren und Eigenschaften eines Menschen. Wer AfD wählt sympathisiert mit Nazis, sonst würde er die Partei nicht wählen. Genauso war es damals anno 1933. Auch damals war man Nazi, wenn man die NSDAP wählte. Was denn sonst?



10jpr schrieb:


> Naja wenn ihr denkt so funktioniert ein Diskurs,


Es gibt Themen, die sind in der Tat nicht zu diskutieren, wie die Menschenrechte oder die grundlegenden 20 Paragraphen der Verfassung. Das verstehen Nazis aber nicht, die ständig darüber "diskutieren" wollen, ob man an der Grenze unbewaffene Menschen abknallen soll, ob man Boote versenken soll oder Asylantenheime abzünden darf. Nein, nichts davon ist "Notwehr", wie die Demagogen der NSAfD immer wieder "diskutieren" wollen. Es reicht.



10jpr schrieb:


> dann weiterhin viel spass und ihr werdet noch sehen das das erst der Anfang des Aufstiegs der AFD sein wird.


Und die AfD wähler werden erleben, dass ihnen noch keinerlei kalter Wind entgegen bläst. Das wird sich ändern, massiv. Das beginnt mit sozialer Ausgrenzung und wird in Berufsverboten enden. Lass Dich überraschen.


----------



## tdi-fan (5. November 2019)

Was ist denn eigentlich der durchschnittliche AfD-Wähler überhaupt für ein Typus? Gesellschafts- und Bildungsschicht? Wo kann man den einordnen? 

Wenn das die von Arbeitslosigkeit betroffenen oder Niedriglöhner sind, da würden sie ja genau das wählen, was so richtig schlecht für sie ist, genau wie in den USA, wo die White Trash Schicht und der typische Hillbilly die Republikaner wählt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Das der Bernd auch noch Geschichtslehrer ist, macht den Laden so fking lächerlich.


Bernd Lucke ist Professor und war für seine Amtszeit freigestellt.
Oder meinst du Björn Höcke, der offen rechtsradikale Positionen vertritt und vor der Zeit in der AfD bei Rechtsextremen unterwegs war? Der war auch Geschichtslehrer, mich würde mal interessieren ob er im Unterricht auch so drauf war.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und die AfD [W]ähler werden erleben, dass ihnen noch keinerlei kalter Wind entgegen bläst. Das wird sich ändern, massiv. Das beginnt mit sozialer Ausgrenzung und wird in Berufsverboten enden. Lass Dich überraschen.


Wie gesagt, das geht nur wenn die Partei unter Beobachtung durch den Verfassungsschutz steht, das ist sie bisher aber noch nicht. 
Dann wird wahrscheinlich die AfD aufgegeben und eine neue Partei gegründet/einer anderen beigetreten, so wie bei der NPD auch.


----------



## Hannesjooo (5. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bernd Lucke ist Professor und war für seine Amtszeit freigestellt.
> Oder meinst du Björn Höcke, der offen rechtsradikale Positionen vertritt und vor der Zeit in der AfD bei Rechtsextremen unterwegs war? Der war auch Geschichtslehrer, mich würde mal interessieren ob er im Unterricht auch so drauf war.



Der heißt Bernd Höcke 
Hier erschreckende Bilder eines Missverstandenen und seiner 
Schülerin Kremhild Kebekus 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PvE2Dq7AO2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opus_Dei (5. November 2019)

10jpr schrieb:


> Alle AFD Wähler über einen Kamm scheren und sich wundern das die Leute auf stur schalten.
> 
> Naja wenn ihr denkt so funktioniert ein Diskurs,
> dann weiterhin viel spass und ihr werdet noch sehen das das erst der Anfang des Aufstiegs der AFD sein wird.



Sicherlich kann man nicht alle AFD Wähler über einen Kamm scheren. Jeder mündige Wähler muss sich aber bewusst sein, was er da wählt. Eine Partei die als Protestpartei gegründet wurde und seit dem immer weiter ins Populistische und Rechtsextreme abrutscht und keinen produktiven Beitrag zu unserer Demokratie leistet.
Wer eine Partei wählt deren Vertreter nur Hetze und Angst verbreiten, die ein undemokratisches Weltverständnis haben, der muss sich damit abfinden mit diesen gewählten Volksvertretern identifiziert zu werden. 

"Wir haben das Recht, stolz zu sein auf Leistungen deutscher Soldaten in zwei Weltkriegen.“ Alexander Gauland
Pure Provokation, die nur darauf abzielt die Geschehnisse der NS Zeit zu verharmlosen. Weder Deutsche, noch andere Nationalitäten können Stoltz sein, wenn ihre Soldaten einen Eroberungskrieg führen und ganz nebenbei einen Genozid verüben, die Zivilisten töten und Kriegsverbrechen begehen. 

Jan von Flocken bezeichnete beim AfD-Russlandkongress in Magdeburg die Waffen-SS “als Positivbeispiel”.
Und wieder ein AFD Vertreter der Nazis als ganz toll bezeichnet.

Jörg Nobis (AFD) twittert zum Thema Windräder: "Wenn grüner Überschussstrom im Netz ist, dann sind die Dinger wie Ventilatoren. Deshalb ist an der Küste auch immer mehr Wind als anderswo." gefolgt von: „Früher war ja nicht so viel Wind. Die Korrelation mit dem Ausbau der Windkraft ist da leider eindeutig.“ 
Trauriger weise ist das nicht aus einem schlechten Kabarett Programm sondern die Überzeugung von Herrn Nobis. 

Die Liste kann beliebig fortgesetzt werden. Wer diese Leute wählt muss sich nicht wundern mit diesen Wertvorstellungen gleichgesetzt zu werden. Denkst du wirklich das Windräder als Ventilatoren genutzt werden? Findest du die Taten der Waffen-SS waren positiv? 




tdi-fan schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich der durchschnittliche AfD-Wähler überhaupt für ein Typus? Gesellschafts- und Bildungsschicht? Wo kann man den einordnen?
> 
> Wenn das die von Arbeitslosigkeit betroffenen oder Niedriglöhner sind, da würden sie ja genau das wählen, was so richtig schlecht für sie ist, genau wie in den USA, wo die White Trash Schicht und der typische Hillbilly die Republikaner wählt.



Meiner Meinung nach hängt das viel mit irrationalen Ängsten zusammen. Diese werden sehr gerne von den Medien propagiert und von der AFD geschickt aufgegriffen und verstärkt. Laut R+V Studie haben die zwei größten Ängste mit Ausländern und Flüchtlingen zu tun. Auf Platz 6 kommt mit unbezahlbaren Wohnraum, das erste wirkliche nationale Problem. Der Klimawandel und dessen Auswirkungen auf Platz 12 und 13, die eigene Arbeitslosigkeit auf Platz 19, Drogensucht der eigenen Kinder auf Platz 20. Warum ist die Angst um den eigenen Arbeitsplatz und um die eigenen Kinder, um die offensichtlichen Klimaänderungen, Krankheit und Krieg so weit abgeschlagen? Ich denke hier leben viele Menschen in einer Blase die (dank sozialen Medien und naiver Internetnutzung) Ihr Weltbild dermaßen verzerrt, dass wirklich kritische Themen ausgeblendet werden. Viele wollen sich auch nicht mit unbequemen und komplexen Themen auseinander setzten und lassen sich lieber durch einfach verdauliche Propaganda berieseln.


----------



## compisucher (5. November 2019)

10jpr schrieb:


> Alle AFD Wähler über einen Kamm scheren und sich wundern das die Leute auf stur schalten.



Nenne doch bitte mal die unterschiedlichen Motivationen, bei der AfD ein Kreuz zu setzen.

Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit kommt bei 90% lediglich Ausländerhaß heraus und 95% jener kennt mutmaßlich nicht ein Mal persönlich einen Ausländer.

Lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Der heißt Bernd Höcke
> Hier erschreckende Bilder eines Missverstandenen und seiner
> Schülerin Kremhild Kebekus
> [Video entfernt, ich bin hier nicht noch Werbung für die ÖR]


Und genau das ist der Bullshit der dann bei vielen unentschlossenen Leuten dafür sorgt, dass sie AfD wählen.
Dem ÖR muss ich nicht auch noch auf Youtube Klicks geben.

EDIT:


compisucher schrieb:


> Nenne doch bitte mal die unterschiedlichen Motivationen, bei der AfD ein Kreuz zu setzen.
> 
> Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit kommt bei 90% lediglich Ausländerhaß heraus  und 95% jener kennt mutmaßlich nicht ein Mal persönlich einen  Ausländer.
> 
> Lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren...




Das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Bei einem Großteil stimmt das, aber viele wählen die AfD auch aufgrund von Alternativlosigkeit. Die wählten früher SPD oder CDU und sind mit deren aktuellen Kurs nicht einverstanden und wählen dann die AfD, weil diese konservativer ist und nicht jeden Kram mitmacht, den andere Parteien mitmachen, da reicht schon sowas wie Frauenquote oder die Gender-Ideologie.


----------



## Hannesjooo (5. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Bullshit der dann bei vielen unentschlossenen Leuten dafür sorgt, dass sie AfD wählen.
> Dem ÖR muss ich nicht auch noch auf Youtube Klicks geben.



Wer wegen Satire AfD wählt, hat ganz andere Probleme.
ÖR ist das wichtigste Kontrollelement um Politik und Politiker zu 
überwachen und zum glück gibts auch noch Leute wie Tilo Jung.
Aufklärung gibts es nur auf den ÖR Sendern. 
Aber selbst die wird kaum geschaut. Wenn mehr Menschen die Augen auf
und ihr Hirn anmachen würde, wäre es nicht zu einer AfD gekommen.
AfDler sind zum großen Teilen Ex-CDUler deren die Union nicht "Konservativ" 
genug war...
Schon krass das alle Menschen auf ihre Menschenrechte pochen,
konnte ja keiner mit rechnen...


----------



## compisucher (5. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Bei einem Großteil stimmt das, aber viele wählen die AfD auch aufgrund von Alternativlosigkeit. Die wählten früher SPD oder CDU und sind mit deren aktuellen Kurs nicht einverstanden und wählen dann die AfD, weil diese konservativer ist und nicht jeden Kram mitmacht, den andere Parteien mitmachen, da reicht schon sowas wie Frauenquote oder die Gender-Ideologie.



Mit Verlaub, Alternativlosigkeit zur AfD?  
Als strammer deutscher Christ könnte man es ja auch mal mit Bündnis C ausprobieren...

Gender-Ideologie mit Alice Weidel?  

Ich glaube eher, die meisten AfD Wähler wissen gar nicht, wofür die Partei eigentlich steht, sondern nur wogegen sie steht und das ist wohl das Obertraurigste daran...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, Alternativlosigkeit zur AfD?
> Als strammer deutscher Christ könnte man es ja auch mal mit Bündnis C ausprobieren...
> 
> Gender-Ideologie mit Alice Weidel?
> ...


Die AfD fördert nicht das blöde Neusprech mit Innen, bei dem Männer diskriminiert werden.
Nichtmal die FDP lehnt das konsequent ab.
Alice Weidel ist zwar lesbisch, zwingt aber niemanden dazu, dies offen anzuerkennen. Das tun andere Parteien aber, was dann die Leute ausschließt, die diese Lebensform nicht akzeptieren wollen. Früher hat die CDU das auch eher abgelehnt, mittlerweile aber nicht mehr, was dann extrem Konservative abschreckt und zur AfD treibt. Selbes mit der Form divers.

Ich vermute sowieso dass die wenigsten AfD-Wähler gläubige Christen sind, denn die AfD arbeitet in gewisser Weise auch gegen die Kirchen.

EDIT:


> ÖR ist das wichtigste Kontrollelement um Politik und Politiker zu
> überwachen und zum glück gibts auch noch Leute wie Tilo Jung.


Das ist Quatsch, die Räte werden mit parteinahen Leuten besetzt, je nach Landesregierung.


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2019)

> Die AfD fördert nicht das blöde Neusprech mit Innen, bei dem Männer diskriminiert werden.
> Nichtmal die FDP lehnt das konsequent ab.
> Alice Weidel ist zwar lesbisch, zwingt aber niemanden dazu, dies offen anzuerkennen. Das tun andere Parteien aber, was dann die Leute ausschließt, die diese Lebensform nicht akzeptieren wollen. Früher hat die CDU das auch eher abgelehnt, mittlerweile aber nicht mehr, was dann extrem Konservative abschreckt und zur AfD treibt. Selbes mit der Form divers.



Erzähle mal und mit bitte mit Belegen, wo und wann Gendersprech jemals von Union und FDP gefördert wurden? Ich wäre echt gespannt, da ich bis jetzt NUR Initiativen von Rot (Rot) Grünen Landesregierungen und Großstadtparlmenten kenne!

Und natürlich zwingt Frau Weidel alle dazu, ihre Homosexualität anzuerkennen, da die  gleichgeschlechtliche Ehe und das damit verbundene Adoptionsrecht der größte Streitpunkt seit Jahren ist.
Homosexualität ist in Deutschland seit 1994 straffrei und seit 2001 gibt es das Lebenspartnerschaftsgesetz, darüber hat sich bis dato keiner aufgeregt, sondern das ganze wurde erst zum Thema und dazu nach meiner Meinung einem wirklich kleinen Thema mit  der gleichgeschlechtlichen Ehe und der damit verbundenen Möglichkeit Kinder zu adoptieren und das ALLES trifft auf Frau Weidel zu.
Allerdings muss ich mich ganz ehrlich fragen, wie du auf den Trichter kommst, das die gleichgeschlechtliche Ehe irgendjemanden auch nur im Ansatz ausschließt? Haben jetzt heterosexuelle Ehepaare weniger Rechte?

Deine Ausführungen sind falsch, entweder absichtlich, weil du Nebelbomben schmeißen willst oder du hast dich einfach nicht informiert und schreibst hier Blödsinn, was es nicht besser macht.


----------



## Hannesjooo (5. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch, die Räte werden mit parteinahen Leuten
> besetzt, je nach Landesregierung.



Sternstunden der politischen Aufklärung





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YfTo4jgPveE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V49b13fYFik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zN2MlNCKT-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nur drei von vielen guten Beiträgen des ZDF´s


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

> da ich bis jetzt NUR Initiativen von Rot (Rot) Grünen Landesregierungen und Großstadtparlmenten kenne!


Nicht direkt gefordert, aber unterstützt, als eine Art Mitläufer. Man hat nicht explizit Nein dazu gesagt.


> Homosexualität ist in Deutschland seit 1994 straffrei und seit 2001 gibt  es das Lebenspartnerschaftsgesetz, darüber hat sich bis dto keiner  aufgeregt, sondern das ganze wurde erst zum Thema und dazu nach meiner  Meinung einem wirklich kleinen Thema mit  der gleichgeschlechtlichen Ehe  und der damit verbundenen Möglichkeit Kinder zu adoptieren und das  ALLES trifft auf Frau Weidel zu.


Es ist gut, dass das so ist, das sieht aber nicht jeder so und früher war das in der Politik ein Tbuthema, die CDU hat aber die Homo-Ehe ermöglicht, was dann die Konservativen, die das nicht akzeptieren wollen, zur AfD treibt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Sternstunden der politischen Aufklärung
> 
> Nur drei von vielen guten Beiträgen des ZDF´s


Das ist der übliche Satireblödsinn, den die Allgemeinheit zwangsweise finanzieren muss. Sowas wie monitor oder Frontal 21 könnte man noch eher als Aufklärung bezeichnen, aber Satire nicht, das ist nur Unterhaltung für eine Randgruppe.


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nicht direkt gefordert, aber unterstützt, als eine Art Mitläufer. Man hat nicht explizit Nein dazu gesagt.
> 
> Es ist gut, dass das so ist, das sieht aber nicht jeder so und früher war das in der Politik ein Tbuthema, die CDU hat aber die Homo-Ehe ermöglicht, was dann die Konservativen, die das nicht akzeptieren wollen, zur AfD treibt.



Das erste ist falsch! Zeige die Belege, wo CDU und FDP dafür gestimmt haben, es interessiert mich wirklich, da ich als Stadtrat für die CDU gerade erst geschlossen dagegen gestimmt habe!

Also es treibt die Leute aus Protest  gegen die gleichgeschlechtliche Ehe zur AfD, deren Fraktions und Parteivorsitzende genau das was sie nicht wollen ALLES offen auslebt? Wo ist die Logik dahinter?



> Das ist der übliche Satireblödsinn, den die Allgemeinheit zwangsweise finanzieren muss. Sowas wie monitor oder Frontal 21 könnte man noch eher als Aufklärung bezeichnen, aber Satire nicht, das ist nur Unterhaltung für eine Randgruppe.


Bei solchen Sätzen muss man sich echt an den Kopf fassen, wahrscheinlich hast du gar nicht kapiert wie mächtig Satire ist und das es eine der stärksten Waffen der liberalen Demokratie mit ihrer Meinungsfreiheit ist!
Bei Charlie Hebdo hast du wahrscheinlich zu recht den Islam und islamistischen Terror gegeißelt, der schlecht oder gar nicht mit Satire umgehen kann, seit dem die AfD satirisch angegangen wird, ist es wohl eher Bullshit!
Mein Lieblingssatiriker der alles schön auf den Punkt bringt

YouTube


----------



## Hannesjooo (5. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist der übliche Satireblödsinn, den die Allgemeinheit zwangsweise finanzieren muss. Sowas wie monitor oder Frontal 21 könnte man noch eher als Aufklärung bezeichnen, aber Satire nicht, das ist nur Unterhaltung für eine Randgruppe.



Um Satire zu verstehen muss man halt mehr im Hirn haben als: Wir sind das Volk

Frontallappen schaden 21:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KPHTW1bciao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lieber das: Herr Süß ist auch einer den ich für seine Aufklärung 
Dankbar bin.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RBwSzCLkU04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

> Bei Charlie Hebdo hast du wahrscheinlich zu recht den Islam und islamistischen Terror gegeißelt


Ich habe niemanden gegeißelt. Die haben aber hinzunehmen, dass diese Satire in Frankreich legal ist. Ob es ihnen passt oder nicht.


> Bei solchen Sätzen muss man sich echt an den Kopf fassen, wahrscheinlich  hast du gar nicht kapiert wie mächtig Satire ist und das es eine der  stärksten Waffen der liberalen Demokratie mit ihrer Meinungsfreiheit  ist!


Solange das die Allgemeinheit nicht finanzieren muss ist das ok. Das ist aber alles zwangsfinanziert, ob man es sehen will oder nicht und weitestgehend Unterhaltung, die halt politische Hintergründe hat.


> Das erste ist falsch! Zeige die Belege, wo CDU und FDP dafür gestimmt  haben, es interessiert mich wirklich, da ich als Stadtrat für die CDU  gerade erst geschlossen dagegen gestimmt habe!


Ich werde mal welche suchen.



> Also es treibt die Leute aus Protest  gegen die gleichgeschlechtliche  Ehe zur AfD, deren Fraktions und Parteivorsitzende genau das was sie  nicht wollen ALLES offen auslebt? Wo ist die Logik dahinter?


Ja, das tut es in der Tat, den meisten ist das aber wohl nicht bekannt.


----------



## compisucher (5. November 2019)

So weit ich informiert bin, bekennen sich in D. ca. 7,4% der Bevölkerung offen zur Homosexualität.
Verdeckt dürfte die Zahl mutmaßlich noch höher sein.
Man kann also nicht von einer Minderheit sprechen.
Dass sich dieser Realität die antike Rechtssprechung von anno tobak anpassen musste, liegt auf der Hand.

Man kann aber natürlich auch Realitäten negieren = AfD.

Und was hat die Partei bzw. der Anhänger davon?

Nix.

Denn sie hat keine Lösungsansätze sondern nur den ausgestreckten Zeigefinger auf die "anderen".

Fassen wir ganz kurz zusammen:
Negierung des menschgemachten Klimawandels.
Negierung des Problems, dass fossile Brennstoffe endlich sind (unabhängig von den Einflüssen zum Klima)
Negierung des Problems, dass Wege zur Lösung der Armut gefunden werden müssen.
Negierung des Problems, dass die deutsche Wirtschaft langfristig aber am besten seit Gestern sich nachhaltig im weitesten Sinne umstrukturieren muss.
Negierung der Tatsache, dass es einen erheblichen Anteil in der Bevölkerung gibt, die eine homosexuelle Beziehung bevorzugen.
Negierung der Tatsache, dass in D. grob 30% Menschen leben, die einen wie auch immer gearteten Migrationshintergrund haben.

Das sind grob 100% der deutschen Bevölkerung, die irgendwie direkt oder indirekt betroffen sind 

Sprich, die AfD schafft es tatsächlich, 100% der Deutschen in ihrer Wertewahrnehmung zu ignorieren.

Das muss man ja erst mal hinbekommen, so viel Ignoranz.^^


Und die EINZIGE Lösung all dieser Themen, die die AfD anbietet, ist die Abschottung von Allem kurz hinterm Grenzzaun.

Selbst dem Bildungsfernsten muss klar sein, dass dies Arbeitsplatzverlust, Armut, starke Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit, extreme Einschränkungen bzgl. Konsumgüter und Nahrungsmittel und stark eingeschränkte Reisefreiheit bedeutet.

Wer all dies toll findet, darf weiterhin sein Kreuzchen bei der AfD machen...


----------



## 10jpr (5. November 2019)

Ihr dreht euch im Kreis, der AFD Wähler ist ein Nazi. 

Der AFD Wähler wenn er kein Nazi ist, ist dumm und ein Spinner. 

Die AFD gehört verboten. 


Also wie gehabt nur Unterstellungen und über einen Kamm scheren. 
Und ihr wundert euch immer noch über den stetigen zuwachs der AFD.



Achso und bevor ich es vergesse, Toleranz bedeutet auch Meinungen die man selbst nicht ab kann zu akzeptieren. 

Aber das ist jeodch eine Idiotie, die Linke predigt Toleranz akzeptiert jedoch nur ihre erhabene Gott gegebene Meinung.



Die Linken waren mal gegen die Staatliche Total Überwachung sind heute jedoch die ersten die bei anderen Meinungen Hatespeech schreien und den Staat auffordern dies zu unterbinden.


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2019)

Ach ja, die AfD hat ja seit der Bundestagswahl 2017 stetig Zuwachs, schon wieder Behauptungen ohne jede Substanz und weit weg von den Fakten, da sie genau gleichgeblieben ist!

Und selbstverständlich müssen es sich die AfD Wähler zuschreiben lassen rechtsextrem und rassistisch genannt zu werden (Nazis), wenn sie genau solche Leute wählen, die das offen propagieren, dazu wird ein erheblicher Teil der AfD schon vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet. Wer trotzdem noch AfD wählt, ist dann wohl ein Nazi!

Wer sich außerhalb des GG und damit unserer Verfassung stellt, muss damit rechnen, dass er von allen anderen eine Nulltoleranz Politik erfährt, auch AfD Wähler müssen die Konsequenzen ihres Handelns lernen und um so weiter sie sich außerhalb der Verfassung positionieren, um so heftiger werden die Einschläge. Gott sei Dank sind viele normale Bürger, seit Chemnitz, Lübcke und Halle aufgewacht und verharmlosen das ganze nicht mehr!


----------



## Hannesjooo (5. November 2019)

Toleranz gegen klare verstoße der Menschlichkeit?
Das ist AfD:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qX4mqKZe8ts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Art. 5 GG

(1) Jeder  hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu 
äußern  und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen  ungehindert zu unterrichten. 
Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk 
und Film werden gewährleistet. 
Eine Zensur findet nicht statt. 

(2) Diese Rechte finden ihre  Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen  Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in 
dem Recht der persönlichen  Ehre.

 (3) Kunst und Wissenschaft, Forschung und Lehre sind frei. 2Die Freiheit 
der Lehre entbindet nicht von der Treue zur Verfassung.


----------



## tdi-fan (5. November 2019)

Die Überschrift dieses Threads passt ja ganz gut:

n-tv Fruehstart mit Gerold Otten: AfD fordert Bundeswehr an der deutschen Grenze - n-tv.de


----------



## compisucher (5. November 2019)

@10jpr:
Du hast meine Frage immer noch nicht beantwortet.

Welche differenzierten Gründe gibt es AfD zu wählen?

Und nein, die AfD gehört nicht verboten, sondern sie soll und muss sich der politisch-demokratischen Verantwortung stellen und LÖSUNGEN anbieten.
Und nein, der AfD Wähler ist nicht dumm oder ein Spinner, gefühlt aber emotional und nicht rational getrieben und von der AfD desinformiert und sich selbst nicht informiert.
Liefere den Gegenbeweis...
Und nein, der AfD Wähler ist nicht zwangsweise = Nazi, aber er fällt auf Nazi-Ideologie bewußt oder unbewußt herein.

Das übern Kamm scheren hast jetzt schon 2 oder 3 mal geschrieben.
Ich respektiere deine persönliche Meinung, aber um ernst genommen zu werden ist mir "übern Kamm scheren" zu substanzlos.

Nenne Gründe, die eine sehr rechtskonservative Gesinnung rechtfertigen oder Lösungen für die Zukunft aufzeigen, dann kann man auf der Sachebene sich gepflegt unterhalten.


----------



## compisucher (5. November 2019)

10jpr schrieb:


> Aber das ist jeodch eine Idiotie, die Linke predigt Toleranz akzeptiert jedoch nur ihre erhabene Gott gegebene Meinung.



Das ist ein Punkt, der diskussionswürdig ist und den ich im politischen Disput vermisse.

Demokratie ist IMMER die Suche nach dem Kompromiss, dogmatische Argumentation ist kein Argument der Demokratie.

Diese Tugend muss in der Tat ganz links außen auch noch lernen.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es ist gut, dass das so ist, das sieht aber nicht jeder so und früher war das in der Politik ein Tbuthema, die CDU hat aber die Homo-Ehe ermöglicht, was dann die Konservativen, die das nicht akzeptieren wollen, zur AfD treibt.



Früher konnte man seine Ehefrau verprügeln und vergewaltigen und keiner nahm davon Notiz. Bis es endlich mal ein Gesetz gab, das das unter Strafe stellte.
Und so lange ist das noch nicht her, als eine Ehefrau ihren Mann fragen musste, ob sie arbeiten darf oder ein eigenes Konto eröffnen durfte.
Zum Glück entwickelt sich eine Gesellschaft. Leider gibt es welche, die lieber in der Vergangenheit leben wollen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

> Negierung des Problems, dass fossile Brennstoffe endlich sind (unabhängig von den Einflüssen zum Klima)


Das stimmt so nicht, denn sie sind synthetisch herstellbar und entstehen natürlich durch Verwesungsprozesse.
Hat man genug elektrische Energie kann man auch ausreichend Kraftstoff herstellen.



> Wer sich außerhalb des GG und damit unserer Verfassung stellt, muss  damit rechnen, dass er von allen anderen eine Nulltoleranz Politik  erfährt, auch AfD Wähler müssen die Konsequenzen ihres Handelns lernen  und um so weiter sie sich außerhalb der Verfassung positionieren, um so  heftiger werden die Einschläge.


Noch sind Wahlen geheim, es ist erfreulicherweise noch nicht ermittelbar wer wirklich AfD gewählt hat. Zudem: Wenn die AfD sich so weit außerhalb des Grundgesetzes (wir haben eben keine Verfassung sondern ein Grundgesetz) dann müste die schon unter Beobachtung durch den Verfassungsschutz stehen, das steht sie aber noch nicht.
Ergo besteht auch keine Möglichkeit eines Verbots, wie das immer wieder gefordert wird.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Hat man genug elektrische Energie kann man auch ausreichend Kraftstoff herstellen.



Das kann man in der Tat. Weißt du auch, was das kostet?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kann man in der Tat. Weißt du auch, was das kostet?



Viel Energie, aber man könnte das dann produzieren wenn man zu viel Strom hat, z.B. im Sommer. Dazu müssten aber erneuerbare Energien ausgebaut werden.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Viel Energie, aber man könnte das dann produzieren wenn man zu viel Strom hat, z.B. im Sommer. Dazu müssten aber erneuerbare Energien ausgebaut werden.



Na ja, die Koalition hat ja gerade der Windenergie den Todesstoß gegeben.
Und da die Afd erst gar nicht in erneuerbare Energien investieren will, erübrigt sich das halt.


----------



## Opus_Dei (5. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist der übliche Satireblödsinn, den die Allgemeinheit zwangsweise finanzieren muss. Sowas wie monitor oder Frontal 21 könnte man noch eher als Aufklärung bezeichnen, aber Satire nicht, das ist nur Unterhaltung für eine Randgruppe.



Ob man Satire mag oder nicht sei dahingestellt. Ich persönlich denke aber auch, dass Satire eine wichtige Aufgabe übernehmen kann.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist warum sich immer wieder über diese "Zwangsgebühren" echauffiert wird. Wie vieles in einer Demokratie basieren diese auf dem Solidaritätsprinzip und bieten ALLEN eine extreme Bandbreite von Inhalten. Ich habe auch keine soziale Arbeit studiert, zahle trotzdem mit meinen Steuern deren Lehrveranstaltungen. So zahle ich auch gerne meine GEZ Gebühren, auch wenn davon der Fernsehgarten finanziert wird, aber es gibt sehr viele und gute Inhalte die m.M.n in den Aufgabenbereich eines Staates fallen und damit finanziert gehören. 

Neben dem klassischen ARD und ZDF laufen sehr viele Spartensender häufig unter dem Radar. Auf ARTE kommen auch super Rockkonzert die live übertragen werden, auf funk gibt es viele kleine und größere Kanäle (z.B. Walulis und MaiLab) für jüngere Menschen und im BR, SR, HR usw. kommen lokale Beiträge. Hier kann wirklich JEDER etwas finden, wenn er denn möchte.

Ein wichtiger Punkt ist auch der unabhängige Journalismus. So haben auch Journalisten von NDR und WDR an den Panama-Papern mit gearbeitet. Football Leaks wurde ebenfalls über den NDR mit getragen. 

Natürlich finde ich auch nicht alles super was im ÖR verbreitet wird und auch nicht alle Pressemitteilungen sind einwandfrei, aber ich bin überzeugt davon das es unserer Demokratie gut tut und die Meinungsfreiheit fördert wenn ein ÖR vorhanden ist.


----------



## compisucher (5. November 2019)

@DJKuhpisse,

Mit fossil meinte ich ja auch fossil, sprich Biomasse, die natürlich im Laufe der Jahrmillionen entstanden ist.

Der Umweg aus aktueller Biomasse synthetisch Kraftstoff zu erzeugen, halte ich nur in Ausnahmefällen für sinnvoll.
Z. B. um der Überdüngung der Felder in D. Herr zu werden. Hier wäre aber die konzentrierte Verbrennung zur Erzeugung von Wärme (Biomassekraftwerken) mutmaßlich sinnvoller.

Direkt erzeugten Strom hierbei in Kraftstoff mit entsprechenden Verlusten in transportablen Treibstoff umzuwandeln hat nur so lange halbwegs Sinnigkeit, 
bis Ladezeiten an E-Tankstellen sich auf ein akzeptables Maß einpendeln.
Als Besitzer eines Zoe kann ich hier ganze Arien singen... 


Die deutsche Autoindustrie hat das Knowhow für effiziente E-Antriebe und hochqualifizierte Arbeitnehmer.
Nur lässt sich eben mit einem V8 Boliden deutlich mehr Marge absahnen und die deutschen Manager denken sehr kurzfristig maximal bis zum Vertragsende und immer noch nicht nachhaltig.
Es fehlt an Visionen...

Der Dreh und kniff der Akzeptanz von E-Autos hängt maßgeblich vom Preis ab.
Für eine 08/15 Auto darf der Markt nicht mehr als 20.000 € verlangen, ja es sind eigentlich Preise für deutlich unter 15.000 € anzustreben.
Dann steigt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit fast jeder um.
Ich habe seinerzeit für den Zoe I mit Batteriekauf (wollte unabhängig sein) fast 30.000 € hingelegt, das ist deutlich too much für so eine kleine Kiste.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

Opus_Dei schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist warum sich immer wieder über diese "Zwangsgebühren" echauffiert wird. Wie vieles in einer Demokratie basieren diese auf dem Solidaritätsprinzip und bieten ALLEN eine extreme Bandbreite von Inhalten. Ich habe auch keine soziale Arbeit studiert, zahle trotzdem mit meinen Steuern deren Lehrveranstaltungen. So zahle ich auch gerne meine GEZ Gebühren, auch wenn davon der Fernsehgarten finanziert wird, aber es gibt sehr viele und gute Inhalte die m.M.n in den Aufgabenbereich eines Staates fallen und damit finanziert gehören.
> 
> Neben dem klassischen ARD und ZDF laufen sehr viele Spartensender häufig unter dem Radar. Auf ARTE kommen auch super Rockkonzert die live übertragen werden, auf funk gibt es viele kleine und größere Kanäle (z.B. Walulis und MaiLab) für jüngere Menschen und im BR, SR, HR usw. kommen lokale Beiträge. Hier kann wirklich JEDER etwas finden, wenn er denn möchte.


Die sollten einfach auf Information reduziert werden, dann wären die Kosten viel geringer und die würden nicht Youtube mit ihrem Unterhaltungskram fluten.


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Noch sind Wahlen geheim, es ist erfreulicherweise noch nicht ermittelbar wer wirklich AfD gewählt hat. Zudem: Wenn die AfD sich so weit außerhalb des Grundgesetzes (wir haben eben keine Verfassung sondern ein Grundgesetz) dann müste die schon unter Beobachtung durch den Verfassungsschutz stehen, das steht sie aber noch nicht.
> Ergo besteht auch keine Möglichkeit eines Verbots, wie das immer wieder gefordert wird.



Die AfD wird mit dem Flügel und den Jugendorganisationen schon zum Großteil vom Verfassungschutz beobachtet!
Und nachdem du jetzt auch noch mit der typischen Rechten VT um die Ecke kommst, das GG wäre keine Verfassung (warum gibt es dann ein Bundesverfassungsgericht und eine Verfassungschutzbehörde), erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskussion, lebe mal weiter in deiner AfD Bubble und wir werden sehen, wie sich das ganze Thema die nächsten 5 Jahre entwickelt.

Mir ist meine Zeit jedenfalls zu kostbar, mit Menschen zu diskutieren, die das GG nicht als Verfassung anerkennen, obwohl das die restliche Welt macht und das GG für viele Verfassungen schon Pate stand und man das in JEDEM Kommentar zum GG nachlesen kann, mit soclchem VT Scheißdreck kann ich nichts anfangen!


----------



## tdi-fan (5. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> des Grundgesetzes (wir haben eben keine Verfassung sondern ein Grundgesetz) dann müste die schon unter Beobachtung durch den Verfassungsschutz stehen, das steht sie aber noch nicht.



Selbstverständlich haben wir eine Verfassung; nennt sich bei uns eben Grundgesetz:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PmDVudkhk7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich haben wir eine Verfassung; nennt sich bei uns eben Grundgesetz:



Es heißt aber eben nicht Verfassung, so wie in den anderen Ländern, sondern Grundgesetz.
Es ist aber so einer Art Verfassung, wird nur anders genannt.


> Die AfD wird mit dem Flügel und den Jugendorganisationen schon zum Großteil vom Verfassungschutz beobachtet!
> Und nachdem du jetzt auch noch mit der typischen Rechten VT um die Ecke  kommst, das GG wäre keine Verfassung (warum gibt es dann ein  Bundesverfassungsgericht und eine Verfassungschutzbehörde), erübrigt  sich jede weitere Diskussion, lebe mal weiter in deiner AfD Bubble und  wir werden sehen, wie sich das ganze Thema die nächsten 5 Jahre  entwickelt.


Keine Ahnung warum das Gesetz dann so benannt wurde.



> Die AfD wird mit dem Flügel und den Jugendorganisationen schon zum Großteil vom Verfassungschutz beobachtet!


Die haben doch die JA, die da beobachtet werden sollte, aufgelöst, oder liege ich da falsch?
Der Flügel besteht noch, aber der stellt laut Gauland nicht die ganze Partei dar, ich halte das aber für falsch, dieser dominiert eher. Das reicht aber noch nicht aus um Berufsverbote für reine AfD-Mitglieder aufzurufen.


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2019)

Das GG wurde aus historischen Gründen so benannt, darüber kann sich jeder in 2 Minuten informieren und es ist nicht eine Art Verfassung sonder DIE VERFASSUNG der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.

Nein sie haben nicht alle JA die beobachtet werden aufgelöst und de Flügel ist zwar nicht die ganze AfD aber ein Großteil und da demnächst Höcke oder der Fallschirmjäger Glatzkopf in den Vorstand einziehen sollen, ist die Gesammtbeobachtung nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.
Nichts desto trotz kann man schon jetzt AfD Anhängern als normaler Demokrat zivilen Widerstand entgegensetzen, es ist sogar höchst angeraten das zu tun!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

> Nichts desto trotz kann man schon jetzt AfD Anhängern als normaler  Demokrat zivilen Widerstand entgegensetzen, es ist sogar höchst  angeraten das zu tun!


Das kann man, das kann einen aber auch in die Schusslinie von Rechtsextremen bringen, dann muss man damit leben, dass man bei denen eventuell auf Angriffslisten steht.
Das kann man dann nicht mehr verhindern, ich werde mich einem solchen Risiko definitiv nicht aussetzen.


----------



## Poulton (5. November 2019)

Man könnte die Verfassung auch in Leberwurstbonbon oder Knackwurstlolli umbenennen, sie würde trotzdem noch die Verfassung sein.


----------



## Opus_Dei (5. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das kann man, das kann einen aber auch in die Schusslinie von Rechtsextremen bringen, dann muss man damit leben, dass man bei denen eventuell auf Angriffslisten steht.
> Das kann man dann nicht mehr verhindern, ich werde mich einem solchen Risiko definitiv nicht aussetzen.



Auf keinen Fall möchte ich es jemanden Übel nehmen, der sich nicht in die Schusslinie bringen möchte. Den Fakt, das man so schnell in die Schusslinie von Rechtsextremen kommt und auf einer Liste landet so lapidar ab zu tun, dass man dann eben damit leben müsse, ist aber höchst fraglich.
Es kann nicht sein, dass in einer Demokratie jemand aus politischen Gründen in eine Schusslinie gerät, der nicht verfassungsfeindlich unterwegs ist! So etwas darf niemals toleriert, oder verharmlost werden. Genau so kommen und halten sich Nationalsozialisten auf der ganzen Welt an der Macht. Durch Angst, Gewalt und Populismus.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

> Es kann nicht sein, dass in einer Demokratie jemand aus politischen  Gründen in eine Schusslinie gerät, der nicht verfassungsfeindlich  unterwegs ist! So etwas darf niemals toleriert, oder verharmlost werden.  Genau so kommen und halten sich Nationalsozialisten auf der ganzen Welt  an der Macht.


Exakt das wird aber passieren, wenn man sich mit dem rechtsextremen Teil der AfD persönlich anlegt.
Man bekommt dann zwar Polizeischutz, hat aber trotzdem dadurch erhebliche Nachteile in seiner persönlichen Sicherheit. Ich kann auf Schlägertruppen bei mir daheim gänzlich verzichten, egal aus welcher politischen Extreme.


----------



## Hannesjooo (5. November 2019)

Ich komme aus einer Familie Widerstandskämpfern und Leuten die sich
für die Menschenrechte demonstrierten, viele meiner Ahnen sind  
in Konzentrationslagern ermordet worden oder überlebten dies nur mit 
Bleibenden Schäden und auch ich bekämpfe Unrecht mit den mir 
gegebenen Mitteln und zivilen ungehorsam. Da aber Rechte Idioten meist 
nur Gewalt als Lösung kennen, nehm ich auch die in kauf. Ich ducke mich 
nicht vor Nazis und kleinen Möchtegern Adolfs die von Menschenrechten
keine Ahnung haben und auf deren würde schei*en. Mit solchen "Menschen"
Diskutier ich auch nicht, die werden ausgelacht und von mir verspottet.

Erich Weinert 1933:

SS schafft Ordnung
Das ist ein neuer Sport           geworden, 
Und zwar ein exklusiver           Sport. 
Man darf jetzt wieder           straflos morden. 
Es lebe der legale Mord! 
Man schießt ihn ab wie           einen Spatzen, 
Wer sich am Fenster sehen           läßt. 
Wie leuchten da die Schnöselfratzen! 
Das geht wie auf dem Schützenfest. 
Weh dem gejagten Wild,           
das wehrlos Den Würgern in die Hände           fällt! 
Sie morden schamlos, feig           und ehrlos. 
Elitekorps der Unterwelt! 
Seht sie euch an, die           kalten Fressen! 
Sie sollen unvergessen           sein! 
Wir Deutsche liebten zu           vergessen. 
Das sei vorbei! Prägt           sie euch ein! 
Wir ließen diese Mörderbande 
Uns fünfzehn Jahre lang           bedrohn. 
Doch unsre Langmut ward           zur Schande 
Und unsre Menschlichkeit           zum Hohn. 
Was wir gelernt in diesen           Zeiten, 
Das soll, wenn unsre           Fahne weht, 
Uns nie zur Nachsicht           mehr verleiten! 
Es gibt auch Unerbittlichkeit 
Im Namen der Humanität.

Weiß-Ferdl hat von Hitler ein Bild mit eigenhändiger 
Unterschrift bekommen. 
"Das ist mein Freund, der Hitler", sagt er. 
"Jetzt weiß ich nur net, soll ich ihn aufhängen 
oder an die Wand stellen?"


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

> Mit solchen "Menschen"
> Diskutier ich auch nicht, die werden ausgelacht und von mir verspottet.


Wenn du das noch kannst, denn die sorgen nicht selten dafür dass du dein Esszimmer wieder einrichten kannst.


> Da aber Rechte Idioten meist
> nur Gewalt als Lösung kennen, nehm ich auch die in kauf.


Warst du schonmal selbst Opfer davon?
Würde mich wirklich interessieren, denn ich gebe mir sowas nicht, meine persönliche Sicherheit geht vor.


----------



## Hannesjooo (5. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Warst du schonmal selbst Opfer davon?
> Würde mich wirklich interessieren, denn ich gebe mir sowas nicht, meine
> persönliche Sicherheit geht vor.


Ich habe selber mehrere "Begegnungen" mit Nazis gehabt und die ein
oder andere Narbe ist sichtbar geblieben, aber meine größte Narbe 
wurde mir durch einen Rechten Anschlag auf ein Haus eines von mir 
geliebten Menschen und deren Familie zugefügt. 
Ich musste ihr am Totenbett versprechen nicht mit Gewalt zu reagieren, 
was ich vor diesem Ereignis durchaus in kauf nahm. 
Wenn jemand  früher in einer Kneipe oder wo auch immer was 
Menschenunwürdiges sagte, dass ich mitbekam, habe ich nicht nur die 
verbale Auseinandersetzung gesucht, 
ich war jung und dumm. 
Heute kenn ich viel bessere Wege mit solchem Abschaum umzugehen.
Stören von Reden, Besitzer von Sälen darauf aufmerksam machen was 
für "Menschen" dort grade ihren Rotz verbreiten wollen und dann
findet sich immer ein Rechtlich abgesicherter Weg das die dort nicht 
ihre Rede halten, Hotels über ihre Gäste informieren und und und...
Wiederstand kann auch ganz ohne Gewalt sehr lustig sein .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2019)

Opus_Dei schrieb:


> "Wir haben das Recht, stolz zu sein auf Leistungen deutscher Soldaten in zwei Weltkriegen.“ Alexander Gauland
> Pure Provokation, die nur darauf abzielt die Geschehnisse der NS Zeit zu verharmlosen. Weder Deutsche, noch andere Nationalitäten können Stoltz sein, wenn ihre Soldaten einen Eroberungskrieg führen und ganz nebenbei einen Genozid verüben, die Zivilisten töten und Kriegsverbrechen begehen.


Es war kein klassischer Eroberungskrieg, es war im Osten von vornherein ein geplanter Vernichtungskrieg. Und wenn Herr Gauland diesen Krieg glorifiziert, dann träumt er ebenso von rassistischer Überhöhung und in welche Richtung auch immer gehenden Vernichtungsfeldzügen. Das ist nicht harmlos, sondern Ausdruck rassistischer und menschenfeindlicher Gedanken.

Der Faschist Höcke schwafelt von Säuberungsaktionen, der Bundestag ist vergiftet mit Drohungen durch anerkannte Neonazis, es gibt Waffengewalt im Bundestag, seit die AfD dort ihr Unwesen treibt, es werden Politiker erschossen und hunderte  massiv bedroht usw. Das sind genau die Prinzipchen, die auch vor 100 Jahren angewendet wurden. 

Und wenn dann immer noch Menschen diese verfassungsfeindliche Partei unterstützen, verteidigen und wählen, kann ich nur am Verstand dieser Menschen zweifeln. Wer die Parallelen nicht sieht, dass Mord und Totschlag forciert wird und dass  die Menschenrechte ausgehebelt werden sollen, bekommt von mir nur Verachtung, aber keine Diskussion.


----------



## Opus_Dei (5. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wenn dann immer noch Menschen diese verfassungsfeindliche Partei unterstützen, verteidigen und wählen, kann ich nur am Verstand dieser Menschen zweifeln. Wer die Parallelen nicht sieht, dass Mord und Totschlag forciert wird und dass  die Menschenrechte ausgehebelt werden sollen, bekommt von mir nur Verachtung, aber keine Diskussion.



Jeder landet schnell in einer Blase ohne es zu merken. Man umgibt sich mit seinesgleichen und soziale Medien sind darauf ausgelegt Beiträge zu liefern die dem Nutzungsverhalten entsprechen. Auch mir passiert es viel zu leicht, dass ich in meinen Schubladen denke und Themen gerne so interpretiere wie es mir passt. Wir sollten uns alle ab und zu kritisch hinterfragen und auch die Gegenposition zu Wort kommen lassen, auch im Falle der AFD.

Bei der AFD und Gesinnungsgenossen ist es dann relativ einfach, deren "Argumente" zu entkräften und eine bessere Option auf zu zeigen. Wenn sich das Gegenüber dann immer noch Stur stellt, oder darauf beharrt, dass z.B. die Waffen-SS positive Dinge getan hat, dann stimme ich mit ein und würde keine Lebenszeit mehr für solche ignoranten Sturköpfe verschwenden. Der Diskurs darf aber nicht schon am Anfang beendet werden, bevor man nicht einmal mit einander gesprochen hat.


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2019)

Meiner Meinung nach stimmt das nicht! Jeder mit einer seriösen Tageszeitung und dem querlesen verschiedener Online Angebote ist weit weg von einer Blase, die wird nur von Rechten suggeriert in dem sie von Mainstreanmedien schwafeln!
Ob das nun die FAZ, die SZ oder eine große Regionale ist, bei mir z.B. die HAZ und dazu noch die einschlägigen Online Angebote von Spiegel, Zeit, FAZ, Welt und SZ je nach Zeit querliest, kann schon in keiner Blase sein!
Dazu gibt es noch Angebote wie Phoenix im Fernsehen, die das gut abrunden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2019)

Opus_Dei schrieb:


> ... Der Diskurs darf aber nicht schon am Anfang beendet werden, bevor man nicht einmal mit einander gesprochen hat.


Ich versuche die ganze Zeit auch nur eine einzige diskutabele Position der AfD aus den Leuten heraus zu locken. Irgendetwas, über das man diskutieren könnte. Wo sind z.B. Ansätze, um unsere sozialen Fragen zu klären, was soll mit Rente und Krankenversicherung passieren, etc. Da kommt nichts. Schau Dir das Strategiepapier zur Bundeswehr der AfD an. Darüber haben wir sachlich diskutiert, aber auch kommt man nur zum Schluss, dass es keinen Sinn hat, über AfD Positionen zu diskutieren, es ist einfach nur Dumfug
Die AfD-Wehr

Worüber soll man also diskutieren. Hast Du Dir schon einmal Transkripte von Bachmann oder Höcke Reden durchgelesen? Da gibt es keinen einzigen Ansatz für eine Diskussion. Es gibt einzig Lügen, Verdrehungen, Rassismus und Aufwiegelung zur Gewalt.

Wir können uns, wenn wir wie die Nazischlampe es will, darauf einigen, politische Korrektheit hinter uns zu lassen,  gerne ganz neutral und sachlich folgenden Fragen zuwenden. Nach dem Motto, dass wird man doch wohl man sagen dürfen (Wer Sarkasmus und Ironie nicht versteht, sollte jetzt nicht weiter lesen)

_- Sind AfD Politiker Untermenschen?
- Sollte man AfD Politikern die Menschenrechte entziehen?
- Ist das Erschießen von AfD Politikern als Notwehr nach GG Artikel 20 Abs. 4 zu bewerten?
_
Auch wenn ich die Themen als satirisch gekennzeichnet habe, sind sie im Kern sehr wichtig, denn genau das sind die Positionen der AfD-Politiker anderen Menschen gegenüber. Und jetzt frag einfach mal einen AfD-Jünger, ob er über diese drei Fragen sachlich diskutieren will und wenn er nein sagt, dann frage ihn, warum man über die AfD Provokationen diskutieren sollte, denn Du  musst nur AfD-Politiker gegen Kriegsflüchtlinge, Ausländer und linksgrün Versiffte ersetzen.


----------



## Opus_Dei (5. November 2019)

@Don-71

Auch wenn es etwas philosophisch wird, aber jeder lebt in seiner Blase, wenngleich diese bei den meisten nicht so ausgeprägt ist. Man weiß nie aus welchen Lebensumständen eine Person stammt und wieso Sie so handeln wie Sie es eben tun.

Letzte Woche in der Therme habe ich wieder Eltern erlebt die Ihren Kindern keine guten Vorbilder waren. Da habe ich mir wieder gedacht, woher sollen es manche Menschen wissen, wenn Sie in so einem Umfeld leben bzw. aufwachsen, dann wird man automatisch geprägt. Natürlich kommen manche von selber aus diesem Sumpf heraus, aber zumindest einmal Argumente austauschen und auf des Gegenüber eingehen hat schon in manchem Fall geholfen.

Ich bin mir bewusst wie idealistisch das klingt und ich scheitere gerne auch selbst daran vorurteilsfrei und sachlich so jemanden gegenüber zu treten. Man sollte aber nicht im Vorhinein einen Menschen verurteilen, ohne Ihn einmal angehört zu haben. Denn genau diese erlernte / aufgeprägt Verachtung gegenüber Andersdenkenden und Fremden ist es die wir verurteilen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Worüber soll man also diskutieren. Hast Du Dir schon einmal Transkripte von Bachmann oder Höcke Reden durchgelesen? Da gibt es keinen einzigen Ansatz für eine Diskussion. Es gibt einzig Lügen, Verdrehungen, Rassismus und Aufwiegelung zur Gewalt.



Ggf. habe ich etwas um den heißen Brei herum geredet. Genau darum geht es. Im Gegensatz zu den meisten AFD-Wählern habe ich das. Genau wegen deren Unwissenheit und meiner "Wissenheit" oder villt. besser wegen meiner Überzeugung, ist es doch in meiner Verantwortung dem nicht so interessierten und politisch etwas verklärten Menschen klar zu machen, was er da für einen Unsinn wählt.

Wenn er dann davon nichts wissen will, dann ist der Diskurs auch schnell wieder beendet, aber ich habe es versucht mit Argumenten zu überzeugen und nicht mit Parolen.


----------



## Poulton (5. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es noch Angebote wie Phoenix im Fernsehen, die das gut abrunden.


Hörfunk wäre noch was. Seien es nun die Landesrundfunkanstalten der ARD oder der Deutschlandfunk. Dazu gibt es noch Bürgermedien/nichtkommerzielle Medien/Offene Kanäle (häufig in Form Freier Radios), die sogar eine Förderung aus dem GEZ-Topf erhalten können. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Homosexualität ist in Deutschland seit 1994 straffrei


Nur in den alten Bundesländern und Westberlin ist es erst seit dem Datum straffrei. Im Einigungsvertrag wurde das Beitrittsgebiet von den Regelungen des 175er und 218er ausgenommen, denn dort war es straffrei bzw. bedeutend liberaler.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zum Guten? Du meinst wohl zum Reiche hin...



Also das was FDP, SPD, CDU, Grüne seit Jahren machen? Haben die das alles also zum Guten verändert?
Also ich kann mir da leider mit der AFD weder was besseres noch schlechteres vorstellen.
Es gehen auch viele Leute in die Politik, weil sie einfach nur ein Machtstreben haben, gibts auch.



Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn  man keinen Fachkräftemangel haben will, dann sollte man langfristig in  die Ausbildung investieren.



Wenn dann schon in beides. Die Geburtenrate erhöhen um das Demographieproblem, auch bezüglich Rente zu lösen und gleichzeitig in "Ausbildung".


Poulton schrieb:


> Der Aluhut rotiert mal wieder.



Es gibt immer Lügner, Geschichtsrevisionisten, Agitatoren, in Foren, in der Politik und in der Presse.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NOd62apVAgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Zu behaupten das sei "Verschwörungstheorie" ist hochlächerlich. Das ist fakt, traurig, dass es "Die Anstalt" dafür benötigt und es nicht offen diskutiert wird.
Hast du schonmal den Inhalt der UN-Charta gelesen? Würde ich bezweifeln. Gegen Syrien wurde ein Angriffskrieg geführt, den wir logistisch und politisch unterstützt haben



Poulton schrieb:


> Bei denen wird die Zementierung der Verhältnisse und Segregation  großgeschrieben und das nicht nur, weil es im Duden so steht.



Ja, die AFD ist leistungsorientiert und hält eher am alten System fest, kann man kritisieren, kann man aber auch gut finden.



Poulton schrieb:


> Denn es darf auch weiterhin nicht darüber informiert werden, was für Abtreibungsmethoden angewandt werden. Informiert werden darf nur darüber, dass man Abtreibungen anbietet.



Soweit so gut, und die AFD hat sich eben gegen diese Detailänderung ausgesprochen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Wird jetzt da weiter oben tatsächlich über die Daseinsberechtiguing der AfD diskutiert?
> Nee, Leutz, wer die AfD ernsthaft verteidigt, der hat aus der Geschichte wirklich nix mitgenommen...



Durch diese Polemik wird die AFD noch viel mehr Zuspruch bekommen.
Denn  abgesehen von dem rechten Flügel der Partei und der Leugnung des  Einflusses des menschengemachten Klimawandels, existieren zig Gründe die  Partei einer anderen vorzuziehen.
Man kann eine Partei nicht auf ein  oder zwei Themen einschränken und zu sagen, wenn das Bier nicht  schmeckt, trinke ich nicht aus dem Urinal.
Wenn das Bier nicht schmeckt dann probiere ich eine anderen Hersteller.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, den Sorgen und Nöten des Bürgers muss man sich annehmen und ja, da wurden auch einige Fehler gemacht.



Auch den Sorgen  bezüglich des "Bevölkerungsaustausches", muss man sich annehmen.
Denn  dieser findet langfristig gesehen nunmal statt. Wie man das jetzt  bezeichnet oder umschreibt, ist letzten Endes auch egal, aber der Zuzug  von kulturfremden Islamisten sollte nicht dauerhaft sein, sondern enden.
Ganz viele sind der Ansicht, dass Zuwanderung deutlich erschwehrt und besser geregelt werden soll.

Wenn ich heute durch Essen gehe, wird mir übel. Und eher nicht wegen der Chinesen,Inder, Europäer mit Wertekompass,sondern hauptsächlich wegen dem gewaltbereiten gesellschaftlichem Bodensatz, der sich  aufgrund dieser Migration verschärft hat.
Wenn meine Freundin abends nicht mehr sicher durch die Stadt gehen kann, dann bin ich froh, dass es die AFD gibt, die die Politik zwingt endlich diese Politik zu ändern und nicht noch mehr von diesem Abschaum hier reinzulassen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Deswegen aber gleich zu den Bauernfängern Höcke und Co. zu rennen ist aber garantiert der falsche Weg.



Nein, das ist genau der richtige Weg, dann wenn es die anderen Parteien nämlich nicht durchsetzen oder anbieten.
Angebot und Nachfrage. Je stärker die AFD wird, desto mehr müssen sich andere Parteien am Riemen reißen.


----------



## Poulton (5. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Gegen Syrien wurde ein Angriffskrieg geführt, den wir logistisch und politisch unterstützt haben


Dann mal her mit dem entsprechenden Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgericht. Aber für Leute die solche Bolzen raushauen, ist das vermutlich "Lügenjudikative".



> Auch den Sorgen  bezüglich des "Bevölkerungsaustausches", muss man sich annehmen.
> Denn  dieser findet langfristig gesehen nunmal statt.


Feinster AfD und Rechtsaußensprech. Aber AfDler oder Rechtsaußen möchte man natürlich nicht sein, nur ein "besorgter Bürger"...
Ideologie: „Der grosse Austausch” oder die spinnerte ideologische Grundlage der Neuen Rechten – Belltower.News
https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Alt-right_glossary


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

> _- Sind AfD Politiker Untermenschen?
> - Sollte man AfD Politikern die Menschenrechte entziehen?
> - Ist das Erschießen von AfD Politikern als Notwehr nach GG Artikel 20 Abs. 4 zu bewerten?_


Wenn man über das Erschießen von Leuten auch nur nachdenkt hat man nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank. Ob das jetzt Satire ist oder nicht. Es gibt da aber Außnahmeregelungen, z.B. darf die Polizei das wenn keine anderen Möglichkeiten mehr da sind und Gefahr für andere besteht. Da Deutschland keine wirkliche Grenzkontrolle und einen Zaun hat sind auch die AfD-Forderungen da utopisch. 

Da diskutiere ich auch nicht drüber. 


> es gibt Waffengewalt im Bundestag, seit die AfD dort ihr Unwesen treibt


Ich war mal im Bundestag und dort wurde vorher alles kontrolliert, also mir ist kein normaler Weg bekannt wie Besucher da mit Waffen reinkommen würden.
Sollten das Politiker sein gehört denen sofort Hausverbot erteilt, solche Leute brauchen wir nicht in unseren Parlamenten.



> warum man über die AfD Provokationen diskutieren sollte, denn Du  musst  nur AfD-Politiker gegen Kriegsflüchtlinge, Ausländer und linksgrün  Versiffte ersetzen.


Nein, denn wenn wir darüber diskutieren zeigen wir denen, dass wir uns provozieren lassen. Am besten nur noch sachliche Argumente von denen diskutieren (ja, es gibt welche), denn dann werden die Provokationen weniger. Wenn aber dann die BILD diese Provokationen auf die Titelseite packt hat die AfD genau das erreicht, was sie will.



> Feinster AfD und Rechtsaußensprech. Aber AfDler oder Rechtsaußen möchte man natürlich nicht sein, nur ein "besorgter Bürger"...


Das kannst du mathematisch ziemlich genau ausrechnen, wenn du die Zahl der neuen Einwanderer und die Geburtenraten kennst.


----------



## Bongripper666 (5. November 2019)

Schwieriges Thema. Allerdings hat Rotkaeppchen - mal wieder - schon alles gesagt, was es dazu zu sagen gibt.

Wer die AfD demokratisch wählt, gefährdet damit unsere Demokratie.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

> Wer die AfD demokratisch wählt, gefährdet damit unsere Demokratie.


Solange die keine absolute Mehrheit bzw. 2/3 Mehrheit im Bundestag haben können die nicht viel anrichten.
Zudem gibt es noch Gerichte, die entsprechende Gesetze kippen könnten, sollten diese doch im Parlament verabschiedet werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2019)

Opus_Dei schrieb:


> Wenn er dann davon nichts wissen will, dann ist der Diskurs auch schnell wieder beendet, aber ich habe es versucht mit Argumenten zu überzeugen und nicht mit Parolen.


Und genau das habe ich ziemlich häufig probiert. Die Anzahl verlorener Seelen steigt leider Gottes



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Solange die keine absolute Mehrheit bzw. 2/3  Mehrheit im Bundestag haben können die nicht viel anrichten.


Doch, seit Jahren ist der Fokus der poliitschen Diskussion auf die menschenfeindlichen Thesen der Rechtsradikalen gerichtet, seit Jahren dulden wir Gewalt gegen Mitbürger, seit Jahren erleben wir die Erosion der Menschenrechte und der Aufklärung, seit Jahren schwafeln wissenschaftsfeindliche Kreise mitten unter uns und beeinflussen Leichtgläubige und Kinder.

Wären sie an der Regierung, wären sie sofort demaskiert. Auch wenn es für Randgruppen harter Jahre wären. So aber vergiften sie unsere politische Diskussion, verhetzen die Bevölkerung, erzeugen Gräben zwischen Menschen, die früher befreundet waren und werfen Deutschland wirtschaftlich in Summe um Jahre zurück. Wir müssten die Zeit für sinnvolle Politik nutzen und nicht zur Schadensbegrenzung gegen Rechtsradikale. 

Die Nazis vor hundert Jahren haben uns wirtschaftlich zwei Jahrjehnte gekostet und Menschlich ist deren Politik nicht mehr mit Worten zu fassen, schaut auf hunderte Millionen Tote, Verletzte, Obdachlos gemachte und Vertriebene. Und die jungen Neunazis der NSAfD wollen scheinbar in deren Fussstapfen treten. Und wir dulden einen rechtsextrem verseuchten Verfassungsschutz, der uns alles andere als umfassend beschützt.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dann mal her mit dem entsprechenden Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgericht.



Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter. Die Auslegung des Völkerrechts wird immer dann und wann gedehnt oder völlig ignoriert, wenn man es braucht.
Die Diskussion hatten wir übrigens schonmal, du sahst dabei nicht gut aus. Außer billiger Rhetorik kam nichts von dir.

Klare Beweise zu leugnen, zeigt welchen Geistes Kind jemand ist.



Poulton schrieb:


> Feinster AfD und Rechtsaußensprech.



Korrekt, rechtsaußen und AFD "Sprech".
Deine Kinder werden sich dann an die Zustände in 30 oder 40 Jahren schon gewöhnen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Aber AfDler oder Rechtsaußen möchte man natürlich nicht sein, nur ein "besorgter Bürger"...


In dem Punkt bin ich gerne rechtsaußen, da habe ich überhaupt kein Problem damit und dafür bin ich der AFD durchaus dankbar, für andere Dinge eher weniger, bis eben gar nicht.
So ist das eben im Parteisystem. Mit keiner Partei kann man sich identifzieren, deshalb wählt man das geringste Übel. Und was das geringste Übel ist, entscheidet jeder für sich selbst, da haben manche hier halt ein Problem damit.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach stimmt das nicht!



Das glaube ich dir gern. Du bist nie in der Lage zu differenzieren, das ist bei GPU/CPU Themen genauso wie mit Politik.
Und erschreckend, dass der Großteil hier so agiert wie du.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter..


Und warum gibt es keinen Kläger? Weil es kein Vergehen gab. Wir reden über Deutschland. Was haben wir denn gemacht? Waffen verkauft wie immer. Den Kurden zum Schutz gegen den IS ein paar alte überlassen und Ausbilder hingesendet. Dazu gibt es Aufklärungsflüge. Was ist daran gegen das Völkerrecht?

Was Türken, Russen und die USA machten ist vermutlich durchaus gegen internationales Recht und was Assad machte, sowieso. Also, wo sind also Deine Belege für völkerrechtswidrige Taten der Deutschen.


----------



## compisucher (5. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute durch Essen gehe, wird mir übel. Und eher nicht wegen der Chinesen,Inder, Europäer mit Wertekompass,sondern hauptsächlich wegen dem gewaltbereiten gesellschaftlichem Bodensatz, der sich  aufgrund dieser Migration verschärft hat.



Du meinst sicherlich die ganzen Glatzköppe in Springerstiefeln, die in ihrem ständigen Vollrausch alles anbrüllen, die keine Springerstiefel anhaben, oder?

Stell dich mal der Realität, gut 1/3 der Bevölkerung haben schon Migrationshintergrund aus den letzten 30  Jahren.
95% der Deutschen haben einen Migrationshintergrund aus den letzten 150 Jahren.
Ebenso 85% sind noch nie einem Afghanischen oder Syrischen Flüchtling persönlich begegnet, wie auch bei 82 Mio. EW und nur 1,5 Mio. Flüchtlingen.

Wer soll denn die nächste Minderheit im AfD-Sprech sein, die Türken und dann die Italiener und dann die Kroaten oder Serben und dann noch all die Juden und dann wer???

Du, weil irgend einer deiner Vorfahren vielleicht Hugenotte war???

Ich, der ein Bastardmischling aus Italien und Österreich ist???


Du kannst die ganze Welt dafür hassen, dass sie ist wie sie ist und weiter dem demagogischen Flüstern von Höcke und Co. lauschen - glücklich wirst du damit mit Sicherheit nicht.

Irgendwann werden sie etwas auch bei dir erkennen, dass du nicht ins System passt und dann kommt das viel zu späte und überaus böse Erwachen...

Und die schlimmsten Sprüche sind dann: "das habe ich alles nicht gewußt";"ich war nicht dabei, ich musste so tun als ob"

Alles schon gehabt...

Wie heißt doch gleich dieser Fred????


----------



## Hannesjooo (5. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen das Video von der Anstalt das Poly gepostet hat erklärt einiges 
auch wenn ich nicht allem zustimme, was er sagt.


----------



## Poulton (5. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter. Die Auslegung des Völkerrechts wird immer dann und wann gedehnt oder völlig ignoriert, wenn man es braucht.


Also doch "Lügenjudikative".
Bundeswehreinsatz in Syrien: Karlsruhe will nicht pruefen - taz.de


> Nur an einem  Punkt gab das Bundesverfassungsgericht einen inhaltlichen Fingerzeig.  Anders als noch 2007 ist man nun bereit, auch die Europäische Union (EU)  als System kollektiver Sicherheit zu akzeptieren. Dies sei zumindest  „vertretbar“, so die Richter. Damit wäre aber wohl auch der  Anti-IS-Einsatz grundgesetzkonform. Denn Frankreich hatte sich auch auf  einen „Beistandsfall“ nach Artikel 42 EU-Vertrag berufen und alle  EU-Staaten hatten Frankreich Unterstützung zugesagt.






PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Außer billiger Rhetorik kam nichts von dir.


Lügen ohne rot zu werden?
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...rise-3.html?highlight=afghanistan#post9910692
Leugnung deinerseits, dass der der Krieg gegen die Taliban auf Grundlage einer UN Resolution erfolgte oder das Seitens Assad kein Giftgas eingesetzt wurde.

von daher:


PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Klare Beweise zu leugnen, zeigt welchen Geistes Kind jemand ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> In dem Punkt bin ich gerne rechtsaußen, da habe ich überhaupt kein Problem damit und dafür bin ich der AFD durchaus dankbar, für andere Dinge eher weniger, bis eben gar nicht.
> So ist das eben im Parteisystem. Mit keiner Partei kann man sich identifzieren, deshalb wählt man das geringste Übel. Und was das geringste Übel ist, entscheidet jeder für sich selbst, da haben manche hier halt ein Problem damit.


Nur dass man sich vielleicht überlegen sollte, ob das dann später zu einen größeren Übel werden könnte, was ich mir bei Höcke & Co gut vorstellen könnte, sollten die mehr Macht haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Stell dich mal der Realität, gut 1/3 der Bevölkerung haben schon Migrationshintergrund aus den letzten 30  Jahren.
> 95% der Deutschen haben einen Migrationshintergrund aus den letzten 150 Jahren.
> Ebenso 85% sind noch nie einem Afghanischen oder Syrischen Flüchtling persönlich begegnet, wie auch bei 82 Mio. EW und nur 1,5 Mio. Flüchtlingen.?


Glaube die AfD Zahlen nicht. Sie lügen wie gedruckt. Als Migrant gilt man, wenn einer der vier Großelternteile keinen deutschen Pass hatte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bevoelkerung mit Migrationshintergrund I | bpb

Was sehen wir? Aktuell leben 25% Menschen, also 20 Millionen, mit Migrationshintergrund in Deutschland. Davon sind 10 Millionen Deutsch Spätaussiedler, also das, was für völkische Nationalisten arische Mitbürger sind. 10 Millionen sind nach AfD Sicht die phösen Untermenschen, also aus Polen, Rumänien, Italien, Spanien, Portugal, Griechenland und auch Syrien und der Türkei.

Ich zitiere weiter:
_"... Die meisten der 20,8 Millionen Personen mit Migrationshintergrund  stammten im Jahr 2018 aus der Türkei (13,3 Prozent), gefolgt von Polen  (10,8 Prozent), Russland (6,6 Prozent), Rumänien und Italien (4,6 bzw.  4,2 Prozent). Kasachstan und Syrien sind mit Anteilen von 6,0 bzw. 3,9  Prozent die wichtigsten nicht-europäischen Herkunftsländer (immer  bezogen auf das eigene Geburtsland bzw. das Geburtsland der Eltern). ..."
_

Hier das ganze noch einmal graphisch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der typische AfDler behauptet nun in "Diskussionen", 1/3 im Land sind phöse Moslems, und das ist einfach grandios falsch, bewusst gelogen und irreführend. Die ganze absurde Diskussion um "Umvolkung" ist so etwas von hahebüchen, weil wir eh alle dieselben Menschen sind. Es geht also nur um Kultur und Religion. Die Freiheit der Religion ist verfassungsmäßig garantiert, und schaue ich auf typische Pegidisten, dann hat daren Kultur in der Tat rein gar nichts mit aufgeklärter deutscher Kultur zu tun, rein gar nichts mit Theater und Oper, mit Kunst und Wissenschaft. AfDler sind unsere Kulturfeinde und dagegen muss man vorgehen mit Weiterbildung und anderem. Genauso wie jeder Syrer einen Integrationskurs bekommt, sollte das jede Pegidist, jeder Kameradschaftler, jederNS AfD-Politiker und viele mehr bekommen bekommen,

Die beiden Links finder man in 30sec. Das Lesne und versthehen dauert 5min, aber seit Jahren wird mit Depperten darüber "diskutiert". Ich habe auf die Hetze keine Lust mehr. Ich Diskutiere nicht mehr mit Menschen, die verlogenen Humbug der AfD glauben und weiterverbreiten,


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. November 2019)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Wer die AfD demokratisch wählt, gefährdet damit unsere Demokratie.



Nein, der kann sie unter anderem auch stärken. Je nach Perspektive.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich versuche die ganze Zeit auch nur eine  einzige diskutabele Position der AfD aus den Leuten heraus zu  locken.


Ist  das dein ernst? Ich habe dir mehrere Themenkomplexe genannt über die  diskutiert wird und wo die AFD gute Argumente besitzt, weil deren  Standpunkt eher dem der bürgerlichen Mitte repräsentiert.
Schau mal  ins AFD Programm bitte. Ich unterstelle hier offen, dass du das nie  getan hast und ich unterstelle dir auch ganz offen eine Geisteshaltung  wie eben jene die du anderen vorwirfst.

Selbst die NPD hat Punkte  in ihrem Programm, die unterstützenswert sind und da muss ich leider  etwas würgen um das hier zu schreiben, aber es ist schlicht eine  Tatsache.
Und da muss man das eben diskutieren und nicht den Diskurs  vergiften. Der wird ja an allen Stellen im Lande vergiftet und damit  wird in der AFD nur der rechte Flügel gestärkt.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Irgendetwas, über das man diskutieren könnte. Wo sind z.B. Ansätze, um  unsere sozialen Fragen zu klären, was soll mit Rente und  Krankenversicherung passieren, etc.



Du hast dich doch  relativ deutlich geweigert diese Themen anzusprechen. Für dich gibt es  nur die Themen in denen man die AFD vorführen kann. Das ist der  menschengemachte Klimawandel und das bisherige ungeklärte Rentenkonzept,  vielleicht noch paar andere Punkte.
Aber generell ist das einfach nur das Resultat aus deiner Blase, in der du dich befindest.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da  kommt nichts. Schau Dir das Strategiepapier zur Bundeswehr der AfD an.  Darüber haben wir sachlich diskutiert, aber auch kommt man nur zum  Schluss, dass es keinen Sinn hat, über AfD Positionen zu diskutieren, es  ist einfach nur Dumfug



Wieso eröffnest du dann diesen Thread? Wo wurde da was sachlich diskutiert? Link?




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich die Themen als satirisch gekennzeichnet habe, sind sie im  Kern sehr wichtig, denn genau das sind die Positionen der AfD-Politiker  anderen Menschen gegenüber.



Das sind nicht die Positionen, sondern lediglich gewollt demokratiefeindliche Interpretationen aus deiner Blase davon.
Manchmal  fragt man sich wer demokratiefeindlicher agiert. Zuweilen ist das nicht  die AFD, sondern deren Gegner, das muss man leider einfach mal so  feststellen, wenn ich deine Texte lese. Da muss ich würgen, sry.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und warum gibt es keinen Kläger?



Weil es kein Bewusstsein dafür gibt, sowie keinen entsprechenden Druck.
Warum gab es keinen Kläger bei den sonstigen Völkerrechtsbrüchen, zum Beispiel im Irak?
Das ist nur von Interessen abhängig und wievielen Interessen das widerstrebt.

Das Völkerrecht oder die UN Charta wird nur dann angewandt, wenn es für die eigene Argumentation dienlich ist.
Sry,  aber das ist ein bekanntes Faktum, siehe Irak, Lybien, Syrien,  Afghanistan, und als Präzedenzfall zum Völkerrechtsbruch Jugoslawien.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Weil es kein Vergehen gab.



Geld,  Visa und Logistik für den Umsturz soll etwa kein Vergehen sein? Ich  dachte es ist nicht erlaubt sich in die inneren Angelegenheiten eines  Staates einzumischen und zu versuchen die Regierung zu stürzen. Gut,  dass wir dich haben und nun wissen, es ist einwandfrei.
Assad-Gegner: Das neue Syrien kommt aus Wilmersdorf | ZEIT ONLINE



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir reden über Deutschland. Was haben wir denn gemacht?



Wir  haben es versäumt den Menschen zu helfen, als man noch helfen konnte  und haben den verdeckten Krieg mit offenem Visier gegen Assad und die  Bevölkerung dort unten unterstützt und somit die Lebensgrundlage der  Leute, die wir dann aufgenommen haben zerstört und mitgeholfen und  danach waren wir noch so zynisch und wollten, nachdem die Türkei in  Nordsyrien eingegriffen hat und wieder viele geflohen sind, noch den Fuß  in der Tür haben, damit man irgendwie noch Einfluss in Syrien gewinnt. Krampe Karrenbauer mit ihrer Friedensmission, dann wo alles schon gelaufen ist.

Anstatt  mit der Assad Regierung zu sprechen und den Menschen zu helfen, hat man  Sanktionen beschlossen, damit sie noch mehr darben und leiden müssen,  nur weil man ein Regime entsorgen will, welches gar nicht mal so  schlecht war, im Vergleich zu den Saudis oder anderen Diktaturen. In  Syrien gab es Frauenrechte, keine Verfolgung von Minderheiten und sogar  eine Opposition.
Das hat man alles zerstört und hat in dem Projekt  TheDayAfter von einem völlig zerstörten Land geträumt was man dann  aufbauen kann - also richtig schön Geld verdienen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was Türken, Russen und die USA machten ist vermutlich durchaus gegen internationales Recht



Russland ist das einzige Land, welches innerhalb des Völkerrechts gehandelt hat.
USA,  Türkei und sämtliche andere Staaten die den Krieg gegen Assad gestützt  haben, haben das Völkerrecht in mehrfacher Hinsicht gebrochen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> und was Assad machte, sowieso.



Sry,  aber Assad ist Teil der rechtmäßigen Regierung und hat folgerichtig  sein Land gegen den von außen gestützten Putschversuch verteidigt.


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2019)

@ Rotkaeppchen

Migrant oder mit Migrationshintergrund ist nach Definition schon Jemand, bei dem  ein Elternteil keinen deutschen Pass hat oder hatte!
Migrationshintergrund – Wikipedia

In Deutschland leben in etwa 5 Millionen Muslime, da von einem Bevölkerungsaustausch zu sprechen ist einfach lächerlich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

> Glaube die AfD Zahlen nicht. Sie lügen wie gedruckt. Als Migrant gilt  man, wenn einer der vier Großelternteile keinen deutschen Pass hatte.


Ich zähle dann auch dazu.



> Selbst die NPD hat Punkte  in ihrem Programm, die unterstützenswert sind  und da muss ich leider  etwas würgen um das hier zu schreiben, aber es  ist schlicht eine  Tatsache.


Dort überwiegen aber definitiv die negativen Teile der NPD.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Ist  das dein ernst? Ich habe dir mehrere Themenkomplexe genannt


Genau, einen Themenkomplex, genau, "Sozialpolitik"..
Was sind denn jetzt AfD Positionen, außer wie nach 1933 durch Vertreibung von Mitbürgern deren Besitz und deren Rentenansprüche einzukassieren. Was gibt es denn für diskussionswürdige Positionen? 

_- Aus dem Euro raus:_ 
Ja klasse, das kostet Millionen Arbeitsplätze

_- gesetzliche Krankenversicherung abschaffen und alles privatisieren:_ 
Ja hackts noch

_- Privatisierung der Infrastruktur: 
_Und da hört die Diskussion dann wieder auf.

Es gibt keine ernstzunehmenden Standpunkte der AfD. Es ist genau wie mit der NSDAP. Auch die hatte keine funktionierenden Konzepte, sondern nur eine auf den Krieg aufbauende Zwangswirtschaft. Was wir heute als Hartz IV gängelung bezeichnen hieß früher Arbeitseinsatz und bedeutete für Millionen gut ausgebildeter schaufeln von Autobahnen für den Krieg. Klasse Konzept.



Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Rotkaeppchen
> 
> Migrant oder mit Migrationshintergrund ist nach Definition schon Jemand,  bei dem  ein Elternteil keinen deutschen Pass hat oder hatte!
> Migrationshintergrund – Wikipedia.


Zitat aus deinem Link:

_"... Der Begriff wird uneinheitlich verwendet. Die Definitionen  knüpfen meist an die Staatsangehörigkeit und/oder den Geburtsort an. So  bezeichnet der Begriff in Deutschland derzeit Personen, die selbst oder  deren Vater oder Mutter nicht mit deutscher Staatsangehörigkeit geboren  wurden. ..."_

Mit deutschem Pass geboren werden kann man  nur, wenn man deutsche Eltern hat. Wenn Du obigen Satz in Ruhe  interpretierst, war die Einwandernden die Großeltern, die Eltern haben  dann irgendwann weit nach der Geburt einen deutschen Pass bekommen und  die Kinder gelten noch als "mit Migrationshintergrund". So kommen die  hohen Zahlen zustande.

Fälle, in denen Einwanderer vor der Geburt der Kinder den deutschen Pass bekommen haben, sind selten



Don-71 schrieb:


> In Deutschland leben in etwa 5 Millionen Muslime,  da von einem Bevölkerungsaustausch zu sprechen ist einfach  lächerlich.


Es ist ungefähr die Anzahl von Juden, die 1933 in Deutschland lebte. Auch da drehten die völkischen Nationalisten durch und suchten von verunglimpfenden Brunnenvergifter Geschichten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

> _- Aus dem Euro raus:_
> Ja klasse, das kostet Millionen Arbeitsplätze
> 
> _- gesetzliche Krankenversicherung abschaffen und alles privatisieren:_
> ...


Da gibt es aber auch andere Parteien wie die FDP oder die ALFA/LKR vom Lucke, die ähnliche Standpunkte haben.

Zudem: Seitdem die Infrastruktur in Sachen Internet teilweise privatisiert ist wurde es besser, andernfalls würdest du heute noch mit ISDN surfen, dann am besten nicht nur pro Zeit sondern auch noch pro Datenmenge n Haufen Geld zahlen.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich die ganzen Glatzköppe in Springerstiefeln, die in ihrem ständigen Vollrausch alles anbrüllen, die keine Springerstiefel anhaben, oder?



Nein, die sehe ich dort nicht, ich sehe größenteils herumlungernde, gewaltbereite Migranten mit türkisch, syrischen, albanischen Wurzeln, die den sozialen Frieden gefährden, der Gesellschaftliche Bodensatz, zu dem sicherlich auch Glatzköppe in Springerstiefeln gehören.
Nur sehe ich die leider nicht wenn ich dort bin, das bedeutet aber auch nicht, dass sie nicht existieren oder nicht zu dem gewaltbereiten Gesellschaftlichen Bodensatz gehören, den ich oben anspreche.



compisucher schrieb:


> Stell dich mal der Realität, gut 1/3 der Bevölkerung haben schon Migrationshintergrund aus den letzten 30  Jahren.



Migrationshintergrund selbst ist nicht das Problem, sondern deren Ideen von Kultur, mit der ich nicht einverstanden bin.
Wo jemand geographisch verordnet ist oder wie er aussieht, ist völlig egal.



compisucher schrieb:


> Du kannst die ganze Welt dafür hassen, dass sie ist wie sie ist und weiter dem demagogischen Flüstern von Höcke und Co. lauschen - glücklich wirst du damit mit Sicherheit nicht.



Also ist Höcke nun die AFD? Oder ist er nur ein kleiner Teil der Partei?
Also machmal...


compisucher schrieb:


> Irgendwann werden sie etwas auch bei dir erkennen, dass du nicht ins System passt und dann kommt das viel zu späte und überaus böse Erwachen...
> Und die schlimmsten Sprüche sind dann: "das habe ich alles nicht gewußt";"ich war nicht dabei, ich musste so tun als ob"
> Alles schon gehabt...



So kann man immer argumentieren, du musst halt nur aufpassen, was du alles unter "alles schon gehabt" einordnest.
Da scheint mir doch ein bisschen viel zu sein.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber auch andere Parteien wie die FDP oder die ALFA/LKR vom Lucke, die ähnliche Standpunkte haben.



Die wählt auch niemand, der bei Verstand ist.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zudem: Seitdem die Infrastruktur in Sachen Internet teilweise privatisiert ist wurde es besser, andernfalls würdest du heute noch mit ISDN surfen, dann am besten nicht nur pro Zeit sondern auch noch pro Datenmenge n Haufen Geld zahlen.



Ja, sieht man prima am Energiesektor oder Wohnungen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber auch andere Parteien wie die FDP oder die ALFA/LKR vom Lucke, die ähnliche Standpunkte haben.


Das sind unbedeutende Splitterparteien, wären aber ideal als Protestpartei.

Apropos, "mit der AfD reden", so weit sind wir schoin wieder, 17 CDU Politiker in Thüringen wollen mit Rechtsradikalen des NSAfD-Flügels um den Faschisten Höcke koalieren. Damit sind weitere Politiker nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen

".... *In Thüringen haben 17 CDU-Politiker "ergebnisoffene" Gespräche mit der AfD gefordert.  ...."*
Thueringen: CDU-Fuehrung blockt Vorstoss zu Kooperation mit AfD ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

> Die wählt auch niemand, der bei Verstand ist.


Danke, dass du diese Leute denunzierst, dann bleiben ja nur noch die Roten, auf die ich gerne verzichten kann, denn auf Sozialismus habe ich ganz und gar keine Lust.

Zur Rentenpolitik der AfD: Es wird zwangsläufig so sein, dass die Rente nicht mehr ausreicht, wenn nicht massiv mehr Leute einzahlen.
Das sit auch nur Mathematik, da braucht es nicht die Roten, die dann sagen, dass sie das irgendwie ändern. Schon heute ist das System nicht mehr autark, da geht auch Steuergeld rein.
EDIT: 


> Das sind unbedeutende Splitterparteien, wären aber ideal als Protestpartei.


Die FDP ist also eine Splitterpartei, in Bremen und Berlin könnte das zutreffen, woanders aber nicht, und zwar da, wo die Leute sitzen, die Geld verdienen und von den Roten nichts wissen wollen.


----------



## Poulton (5. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zur Rentenpolitik der AfD: Es wird zwangsläufig so sein, dass die Rente nicht mehr ausreicht, wenn nicht massiv mehr Leute einzahlen.


Ach dahin geht die Reise mal wieder. Den demografischen Wandel wiederholt als Vorwand nehmen, um die Axt am  Sozialstaat und der öffentlichen Daseinsvorsorge anzulegen. Richtig  wäre, das ganze zu einer solidarischen Bürgerversicherung  weiterzuentwickeln, in der jeder Pflichtversichert ist. Ein Ausweichen  auf Private und berufsständische Extrawürste gilt nicht mehr. Ebenso   gehört die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze in ihrer jetzigen Form abgeschafft, damit   auch Einkommen die über dieser liegen, ihren Teil zum Sozialsystem  beitragen und sich nicht rausnehmen können. Zweck dieser sollte nur noch  sein, z.B. die Höhe von Entgeltersatzleistungen zu beschränken.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das sit auch nur Mathematik,


Die "Mathematik" der vergangenen Jahrzehnte war: Milliardengeschenke an Banken- und Versicherungskonzerne durch Riester  und Rürup, bei gleichzeitiger Schwächung der RV.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

> Richtig  wäre, das ganze zu einer solidarischen Bürgerversicherung   weiterzuentwickeln, in der jeder Pflichtversichert ist. Ein Ausweichen   auf Private und berufsständische Extrawürste gilt nicht mehr.


Bedeutet also Einheitsrente?
Wie soll das finanziert werden, wenn der Beitrag so hoch ist, dass man davon leben kann?


----------



## Poulton (5. November 2019)

Nein, keine Einheitsrente. Die sonstigen Bestimmungen, z.B. bzgl. Beitragsjahre, würden ja weiterhin gelten. Es würde aber dafür gesorgt werden, dass sich der einkommensstarke Teil der Bevölkerung, nicht aus der Sozialversicherung mal einfach so verabschieden kann.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> ".... *In Thüringen haben 17 CDU-Politiker "ergebnisoffene" Gespräche mit der AfD gefordert.  ...."*


https://www.titanic-magazin.de/fileadmin/_processed_/csm_191105_Thu__ringen_bd028321e8.jpg


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Genau, einen Themenkomplex, genau, "Sozialpolitik"..



Ich glaube es waren eher 15 Themenkomplexe.
Aber gut, noch ein Versuch:

AFD Programm 2.3 Erhalt des Bargelds


> Unser  Bargeld ist in Gefahr. Mit Unterstützung von Bundesregierung,  Internationalem Währungsfonds und Europäischer Zentralbank wird seine  schleichende Abschaffung vorbereitet.
> Die AfD fordert den dauerhaften Erhalt der uneingeschränkten Bargeldnutzung als wichtiges bürgerliches Freiheitsrecht.
> Mit  der Abschaffung des Bargelds würde die Rolle des Geldes als  unantastbarer und gebührenfreier Wertspeicher eingeschränkt. Eine  Abschaffung des Bargelds macht für den Krisenfall die Enteignung von  Kontoinhabern möglich. Bargeld ist ein natürliches Bollwerk gegen eine  weitere Absenkung der Zinsen bis in den negativen Bereich.



Erhalt des Bargelds auch schlecht?



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was sind denn jetzt AfD Positionen, außer wie nach 1933 durch  Vertreibung von Mitbürgern deren Besitz und deren Rentenansprüche  einzukassieren. Was gibt es denn für diskussionswürdige Positionen?



Das Thema hatten wir schon und ich habe x Themenkomplexe genannt, die diskussionswürdig und auch wichtig sind.
Du  hast folgendes gemacht. Du hast dir einen einzigen herausgepickt wo  noch kein abschließendes Konzept vorliegt und das wars dann mit  Diskussion. Ist demokratiefeindlich und sehr gefährlich und fördert den  Zuspruch für die Rechtsaßen AFDler.
Du bereitest mit so einem  Verhalten nur so den Nährboden für rechtextremes Gedankengut, weil die  Menschen dann der Meinung sind, dass Diskussion nicht mehr hilft,  sondern im Zweifel dann nur noch Gewalt.


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _- Aus dem Euro raus:_
> Ja klasse, das kostet Millionen Arbeitsplätze



Ja, für die Südländer, für die der Euro zu stark ist, kostet das massiv Arbeitsplätze.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _- gesetzliche Krankenversicherung abschaffen und alles privatisieren:_



Link? Glaube ich nicht.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gibt keine ernstzunehmenden Standpunkte der AfD. Es ist genau wie mit der NSDAP.



Und wen stellst du dar? Den Arm der SED?
Du bist mit deinen Thesen auch nicht besser als Höcke, jemand der unversöhnlich spaltet.
Da kann ich drauf verzichten, hier noch weiterzudiskutieren.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die wählt auch niemand, der bei Verstand ist..



Das kann sich jeder der Jubelperser hier in die Signatur schreiben.
Eine bessere Selbstzerstörung des eigenen Anspruchs auf Demoktratie, kann es nicht geben.
"Alle anderen sind dumm und nur ich habe recht".


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Poulton schrieb:


> Den demografischen Wandel wiederholt als Vorwand  nehmen, um die Axt am  Sozialstaat und der öffentlichen Daseinsvorsorge  anzulegen.



Und ich dachte das hätten andere Parteien auch gemacht, ist wohl wieder nur eine Idee der bösen neoliberalen AFD.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das sind unbedeutende Splitterparteien, wären aber ideal als Protestpartei.
> 
> Apropos, "mit der AfD reden", so weit sind wir schoin wieder, 17 CDU  Politiker in Thüringen wollen mit Rechtsradikalen des NSAfD-Flügels um  den Faschisten Höcke koalieren. Damit sind weitere Politiker nicht mehr  ernst zu nehmen



Na gottseidank, dann kann man durch das  Tagesgeschäft auch die Politiker die aus ihrer Blase heraus etwas  populistisches schwätzen mal an die Realitäten einer Regierungsführung  gewöhnen. Das würde massiv helfen die politische Debatte wieder in  normale Fahrwasser zu bringen.

Aber du würdest ja am liebsten zu den Waffen greifen und sie erschießen und somit die Demokratie "fördern".


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Erhalt des Bargelds auch schlecht?



Wo wird denn der schleichende Prozess des Abschaffens vorbereitet?



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Ja, für die Südländer, für die der Euro zu stark ist, kostet das massiv Arbeitsplätze.



An wen verkauft Deutschland denn das ganze Zeugs, das sie herstellen?


----------



## Andregee (5. November 2019)

10jpr schrieb:


> Alle AFD Wähler über einen Kamm scheren und sich wundern das die Leute auf stur schalten.
> 
> Naja wenn ihr denkt so funktioniert ein Diskurs,
> dann weiterhin viel spass und ihr werdet noch sehen das das erst der Anfang des Aufstiegs der AFD sein wird.


Ich finde das Video fasst es gut zusammen

YouTube

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andregee (5. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> . Das wird sich ändern, massiv. Das beginnt mit sozialer Ausgrenzung und wird in Berufsverboten enden. Lass Dich überraschen.



Faschistische Gedanken par excelence. Aber wir sind die guten. Wir dürfen das. Das dachten auch Hitler und seine Schergen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. November 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Ich finde das Video fasst es gut zusammen
> 
> YouTube



Jup, das fasst es gut zusammen, dann kann man den Thread im Prinzip auch schließen, da hier keine Diskussion entstehen wird.
Faschisten wissen selbst nicht, dass sie Faschisten sind.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das verstehen Nazis aber nicht, die  ständig darüber "diskutieren" wollen, ob man an der Grenze unbewaffene  Menschen abknallen soll, ob man Boote versenken soll oder Asylantenheime  abzünden darf. Nein, nichts davon ist "Notwehr", wie die Demagogen der  NSAfD immer wieder "diskutieren" wollen. Es reicht.



Zeig mir mal einen AFDler der das in dem Kontext diskutiert hat.
Das ist schlicht eine Lüge. Man findet das nicht mal in Höckes Buch, sondern deutlich abgeschwächt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Aber wir sind die guten. Wir dürfen das.


Richtig, wir leben innerhalb der Gesetze, wir achten unsere Verfassung, wir sind darum werte konvervativ.
Die AfD steht jenseits der Verfassung und wird teilweise vom Verfassungsschutz überwacht. 

Du klingst für mich gerade wie der Verbrecher, der das Gefängnis als Verbrechen gegen sich bewertet
und allle, die Verbrecher bestrafen als Faschisten bezeichnet. Ernst nehme ich das nicht.


----------



## Poulton (5. November 2019)

Wiglaf Droste: Mit Nazis reden

https://www.titanic-magazin.de/file...17/10/seiten/seiten-titanic-2017-10-cover.jpg




PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Link? Glaube ich nicht.


Das AfD-Programm entschluesselt
AfD-Rentenpolitik: Eine Partei der Privilegierten (neues-deutschland.de)


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Faschistische Gedanken par excelence. Aber wir sind die guten. Wir dürfen das. Das dachten auch Hitler und seine Schergen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Man kommt aus dem Lachen nicht mehr heraus, seit 4 Jahren wird von der AfD verbal aufmunitioniert und jedes sprachliche Tabu bis zum Exzess gebrochen, mehrere Menschen mussten das schon mit ihrem Leben bezahlen und dann kommen diese Nazis und werfen demokratrischen Leuten vor, die sich gegen diesen Prozess mit zivilem Widerstand stellen, Faschismus vor. 
Eins hat Müller in seinem Video richtig angesprochen, er und die Leute, die das unterstützen, sollten sich wirklich mal untersuchen lassen!


----------



## Opus_Dei (5. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> AFD Programm 2.3 Erhalt des Bargelds
> 
> Unser Bargeld ist in Gefahr. Mit Unterstützung von Bundesregierung, Internationalem Währungsfonds und Europäischer Zentralbank wird seine schleichende Abschaffung vorbereitet.
> Die AfD fordert den dauerhaften Erhalt der uneingeschränkten Bargeldnutzung als wichtiges bürgerliches Freiheitsrecht.
> ...



Allein die verwendete Sprache ist voller dezenter Hetze und eher weniger haltbarer Thesen. ... in Gefahr / ... schleichende Abschaffung vorbereitet
Typisch AFD wird mit dem Finger auf andere gezeigt, diese werden als phöse Purschen dargestellt und um sich selber zu profilieren pocht man auf das alt hergebrachte mit nicht haltbaren Thesen. 

Das in den Raum geworfene Thema der Bargeldabschaffung möchte ich inhaltlich nicht angehen, da ich mich hier nicht genügend auskenne. Aber die Bargeldnutzung als wichtiges bürgerliches Freiheitsrecht auf zu bauschen, das erhalten werden muss, ist schon sehr fraglich. 

Als ob unser Bargeld ein unantastbarer und gebührenfreier Wertspeicher wäre  
Inflation und Deflation sind schon mal ganz normale Effekte die den tatsächlichen Wert unseres Geldes (egal ob Bar oder auf dem Konto) beeinflussen. 

Unantastbar ist in dem ganzen komplexen Währungsgebilde auch nix. So besitzt z.B. der Chinesische Staat genügen Dollaranleihen, um den Dollar komplett abrutschen zu lassen wenn er alles auf ein mal auf den Kapitalmarkt werfen würde (macht er natürlich nicht, weil China dann nicht mehr handeln kann und eine weltweite Krise auslösen würde). Wenn eine schwere Wirtschaftskrise kommt und der Euro zusammen bricht, oder die wieder eingeführte DM, dann ist das Bargeld genau so wertlos wie das Geld am Konto. 

In wie fern soll denn Bargeld den Staat daran hindern Kontoinhaber zu enteignen??? Bargeld ist ein "natürliches Bollwerk" gegen negativ Zinsen  Wieder diese zweifelhafte Rhetorik des Bollwerkes.... und natürlich ist an Währung schon mal gar nix. Aber WIE, man sage mir WIE, soll den Bargeld negative Zinsen verhindern? Und das vor allem ganz natürlich


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Richtig, wir leben innerhalb der Gesetze, wir achten unsere Verfassung...
> ...Die AfD steht jenseits der Verfassung und wird teilweise vom Verfassungsschutz überwacht.
> 
> Du klingst für mich gerade wie der Verbrecher, der das Gefängnis als Verbrechen gegen sich bewertet
> und allle, die Verbrecher bestrafen als Faschisten bezeichnet...





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und die AfD wähler werden erleben, dass ihnen noch keinerlei kalter Wind  entgegen bläst. Das wird sich ändern, massiv. Das beginnt mit *sozialer  Ausgrenzung *und wird in *Berufsverboten* enden. *Lass Dich überraschen.                         *



Kennst du das Sprichwort ein Schaf im Wolfspelz?
Mit dem Beitrag hast du dich ja jetzt selbst entlarvt. Merkst du denn nicht wie mit solchen Aussagen ganz gezielt ein solches Klima geschaffen wird und der AFD immer mehr Stimmen zufliegen? Ein Berufsverbot wäre ein Skandal, dann gehen die Umfragewerte der AfD wieder durch die Decke. Wie kann man denn nur so blöd sein?

Diskussion findet hier nicht statt.


Poulton schrieb:


> Das AfD-Programm entschluesselt
> AfD-Rentenpolitik: Eine Partei der Privilegierten (neues-deutschland.de)



Und wo steht das dort? Da muss schon ein bisschen mehr kommen.
Wo möchte man die gesetzliche Krankenversicherung auflösen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2019)

Opus_Dei schrieb:


> Das in den Raum geworfene Thema der Bargeldabschaffung möchte ich inhaltlich nicht angehen, da ich mich hier nicht genügend auskenne. Aber die Bargeldnutzung als wichtiges bürgerliches Freiheitsrecht auf zu bauschen, das erhalten werden muss, ist schon sehr fraglich.


Das ist ein Gespenst der Geldwäscher, die das Gerücht der angeblichen Abschaffung des Bargeldes in die Welt setzen. Darum geht es und es gibt keinerlein Anstrengungen, diesen Missbrauch zu verändern. Wir profitieren von den Milliarden Summen. Also nicht wir, für uns werden Immobilien nur teurer, die Volkswirtschaft, also das obere 1% profitiert
Geldwaesche-Gesetz: Scholz traut sich nicht | tagesschau.de

Wie immer Nebenkerzen der AfD, Lügen und Verschwörungstheorien



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Kennst du das Sprichwort ein Schaf im Wolfspelz?


Die Faschisten der NSAfD befürworten es, wenn Politiker wie der kasselaner Regierungspräsident ermordet wird. Gauland äußerte "Verständnis für die Tat". Ich bringe niemanden um, ich werde auch niemals Gewalt gegen andere Menschen anwenden, und ich bin das klassische Schaf im Wolfpelz. Soziale Ächtung von Verfassungsfeinden ist aber nun wirklich etwas ziemlich sinnvolles, oder?

Warum sollte ich Menschen, die mir die Grundlage meiner Existenz entziehen wollen, dabei auch nicht höflich unterstützen? Hätten 1933 mehr Deutsche den Nazi die rote Karte gezeigt, wäre uns viel erspart geblieben. Diesen Fehler wiederholen wir nicht.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Diskussion findet hier nicht statt.


Doch, genau das passiert hier gerade. Und nichts anderes


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2019)

Opus_Dei schrieb:


> Das in den Raum geworfene Thema der Bargeldabschaffung möchte ich inhaltlich nicht angehen, da ich mich hier nicht genügend auskenne. Aber die Bargeldnutzung als wichtiges bürgerliches Freiheitsrecht auf zu bauschen, das erhalten werden muss, ist schon sehr fraglich.


Das ist ein Gespenst der Geldwäscher, die das Gerücht der angeblichen Abschaffung des Bargeldes behaupten. Darum geht es und es gibt keinerlein Anstrengungen, diesen Missbrauch zu verändern. Wir profitieren von den Milliarden Summen. Also nicht wir, für uns werden Immobilien nur teurer, die Volkswirtschaft, also das obere 1% profitiert
Geldwaesche-Gesetz: Scholz traut sich nicht | tagesschau.de

Wie immer Nebenkerzen der AfD, Lügen und Verschwörungstheorien


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2019)

@ PolyOnePolymer

Blöd sind einzig und alleine die Leute, die nicht erkennen, welche Gefahr von der AfD für die Republik ausgehen!

Das ist deine subjektive Behauptung, die du mit nichts belegen kannst!
Die AfD verbucht seit der Bundestagswahl 2017 keine Stimmenzuwächse in Umfragen, insoweit ist deine Behauptung schon haltlos!
Die AfD wird zu einem Großteil vom Verfassungschutz schon beobachtet durch den Flügel, der maßgeblich seit 2017 immer mehr die Richtung der Partei bestimmt, konnte man an zig Delegiertenversammlungen auf Bundes und Landesebene sehen, dazu kommen die JA Ableger die unter Beobachtung stehen! Spätestens mit dem Einzug von Höcke oder Kalbitz in den Parteivorstand wird die ganze Partei ein Beobachtungsfall und dann sind Berufsverbote kein Skandal, sondern ein sofort anzuwendendes Mittel! Warum sollte die AfD irgendwie anders gestellt werden, als andere Organisationen und Parteien die beobachtet werden und wurden.



> Diskussion findet hier nicht statt.



Nach Chemnitz, Lübcke und Halle erübrigt sich unter normalen (demokratischen) Leuten auch jegliche Diskussion!
In Chemnitz war die AfD aktiv beteiligt, bei Lübcke und in Halle hat sie seit 4 Jahren das Schiesseisen verbal geladen und sich gefreut das irgendein Einzeller abgedrückt hat, konnte man schön an den Reaktionen der AfD Leute in Foren und Social Media sehen! Wenn ich etwas zu sagen gehabt hätte wäre die Steinbach für ihre Reaktion auf den Lübcke Mord in den Knast gewandert, vor solchen Leuten kann ich nur ausspucken!


----------



## Andregee (5. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Richtig, wir leben innerhalb der Gesetze, wir achten unsere Verfassung, wir sind darum werte konvervativ.
> Die AfD steht jenseits der Verfassung und wird teilweise vom Verfassungsschutz überwacht.
> 
> Du klingst für mich gerade wie der Verbrecher, der das Gefängnis als Verbrechen gegen sich bewertet
> und allle, die Verbrecher bestrafen als Faschisten bezeichnet. Ernst nehme ich das nicht.



Ich kenne das Parteiprogramm der Afd nicht, weil mich die Partei nicht interessiert, aber hat diese Thesen verfasst, über die Eroberung neuen Lebensraumes, über nicht lebenswertes Leben, über die Vernichtung nicht rein arischen Lebens oder spricht sie sich einfach gegen Migration aus? Letztes ist das gute Recht eines jeden. Man muss keinen abstrusen Rassentheorien folgen oder andere Kulturen das Recht auf Existenz absprechen, wenn man sich gegen Migration ausspricht. Von daher finde ich die Unterstellung das Afd Wähler grundsätzlich rassistisch und faschistisch denken als weltfremde Unterstellung. Sofern die Afd nicht verboten wurde, scheint sie bislang Verfassungskonform zu agieren. Wenn man übrigens das Wahlverhalten des Wählers auf jegliches Unrecht der daraus resultierenden Parteiaktionen ummünzen würde und somit selbst dem Protestwähler der Afd Faschismus und Rassismus vorwirft, dann muß sich auch jeder CDU, SPD und Grünen Wähler für Kriegseinsätze außerhalb der Un Charta verantworten. Aber wie sagte Schröder so schön frei nachgesprochen : wir führen keinen Krieg, aber manchmal muss man eine friedliche Lösung mit Waffengewalt durchsetzen. Recht ist immer leider eine Frage des Standpunktes und leider muss man sich vor Menschen mit Gedanken wie du sie äußerst genau so fürchten wie vor echten Nazis. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> .... oder spricht sie sich einfach gegen Migration aus? ....


Die AfD will ein Einwanderungsgesetz. Die AfD will nur willkürlich Boote versenken und Menschen an der Grenze erschießen, die bei uns temporäres Asyl suchen. Das ist ein Grundrecht der Verfassung. Darum sind in der AfD Führung auch als Faschisten bezeichnete Menschen, eine Nazischlampe und weitere Verfassungsfeinde.

Lies das Programm einfach mal. Man bekommt das kalte Grausen. Es ist derselbe völkisch nationale Humbug, der uns vor 100 Jahren die Katastrophe brachte


----------



## Andregee (5. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ PolyOnePolymer
> 
> Blöd sind einzig und alleine die Leute, die nicht erkennen, welche Gefahr von der AfD für die Republik ausgehen!
> 
> ...



Von Menschen die denken wie du, geht eine ebenso große Gefahr aus, denn derartiges Gedankengut treibt die Spaltung der Gesellschaft nur zusätzlich voran. Die Afd samt Wählerschaft ist ein Symptom und kein Problem und mit Aggression und Repression geschieht nichts weiter als eine Verhärtung der Fronten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2019)

Das liegt halt daran das du total ignorant und vorsätzlich uninformiert bist!

Bjoern Hoecke: Der Volksempfaenger | ZEIT ONLINE
Alternativ kann man das Buch von Höcke auch selber durchlesen, dafür werde ich aber garantiert keinen Link setzen!

Doch die AfD und ihre Unterstützer sind genauso ein Problem wie es die DKP und die Rote Armee Fraktion waren und nur Repression hilft dagegen, damit die Leute die Konsequenzen ihres Handelns lernen!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist ein Gespenst der Geldwäscher, die das Gerücht der angeblichen Abschaffung des Bargeldes behaupten. Darum geht es und es gibt keinerlein Anstrengungen, diesen Missbrauch zu verändern. Wir profitieren von den Milliarden Summen. Also nicht wir, für uns werden Immobilien nur teurer, die Volkswirtschaft, also das obere 1% profitiert
> Geldwaesche-Gesetz: Scholz traut sich nicht | tagesschau.de
> 
> Wie immer Nebenkerzen der AfD, Lügen und Verschwörungstheorien



Wenn du dich gerne bei kleinsten Einkäufen überwachen lassen möchtest - gerne, aber ich will das nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

> Die AfD will ein Einwanderungsgesetz


Das wollen andere Parteien wie die FDP auch und es hat den Sinn, dass dies nun kontrolliert und nicht so wie 2015 geschehen kann.


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Von Menschen die denken wie du, geht eine ebenso große Gefahr aus, denn derartiges Gedankengut treibt die Spaltung der Gesellschaft nur zusätzlich voran. Die Afd samt Wählerschaft ist ein Symptom und kein Problem und mit Aggression und Repression geschieht nichts weiter als eine Verhärtung der Fronten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Welche Spaltung der Gesellschaft?
Die ZAhlen sagen 85% für Demokratie und 15% für die völkische AfD, wo da nach der Arethmetik eine Spaltung vorliegt, erschließt sich nur den 15% Schreiern, die sich einbilden, sie sind das Volk, aber die Grundrechenarten der 2. Klasse nicht mehr beherrschen!


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kommt aus dem Lachen nicht mehr heraus, seit 4 Jahren wird von der AfD verbal aufmunitioniert und jedes sprachliche Tabu bis zum Exzess gebrochen...



Es wird nur von wenigen getan und dann wird das prominent in Szene gesetzt und bestimmt die komplette politische Debatte.
Und wenn man darauf einsteigt und es letztendlich dann doppelt zurückgeben will, indem man Berufsverbote erteilt und dazu aufruft, was sich nicht mal die AFD erlaubt hat,  ist es nicht lächerlich oder zu Lachen, sondern schlichtweg eine Tatsache, dass die politische Auseinandersetzung immer mehr verroht.

Man darf niemandem Berufsverbote aussprechen, entschuldigung, was soll das denn?



Don-71 schrieb:


> mehrere Menschen mussten das schon mit ihrem Leben bezahlen und dann kommen diese Nazis und werfen demokratrischen Leuten vor, die sich gegen diesen Prozess mit zivilem Widerstand stellen, Faschismus vor.



Nur sind das dann keine demokratische Leute mehr, das sollte man dann schon unterscheiden.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Eins hat Müller in seinem Video richtig angesprochen, er und die Leute, die das unterstützen, sollten sich wirklich mal untersuchen lassen!



Du vermischst hier wieder mehrere Dinge und setzt sie gleich.
Wo unterstützt Müller gleich nochmal die AfD mit seinem Aufruf, oder gar Nazis?


----------



## Andregee (5. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die AfD will ein Einwanderungsgesetz. Die AfD will cnur willkürlich boote versenken und Menschen ander Grenze schießen, die bei uns temporäres Asyl suchen. Das ist ein Grundrecht der Verfassung. Darum sind in der AfD Führung auch als Faschisten bezeichnete Menschen, eine Nazischlampe und weitere Verfassungsfeinde.
> 
> Lies das Programm einfach mal. Man bekommt das kalte Grausen. Es ist derselbe völkisch nationale Humbug, der uns vor 100 Jahren die Katastrophe brachte


Ich erinnere mich düster an das schießen aber das war wohl eher eine entgleiste Äußerung in in Stein gemeißeltes Programm. Bezüglich möglicher Todesopfer im Mittelmeer, da müsste man mal die Todesopfer gegenrechnen, die Deutschland bei der Unterstützung US amerikanischer Aggression oder durch Waffenlieferungen in Krisengebiete, auch Saddam war guter Kunde, zu verantworten. Aber ich vergaß, das geschah ja im Namen der Demokratie und im Sinne der Wahrung der Menschenrechte und was zählen schon die Kollatetalschäden der Drohnenangriffe ausgehend von deutschem Boden. Muss man halt auf seinen Umgang achten, dann bekommt man auch nicht zufällig eine Bombe auf den Kopf. Es mussten unendlich viele Menschen sterben zur Sicherung der Rohstoffversorgung der westlichen Wertegemeinschaft, man verordnet Armut und Hunger durch aufdiktierte Freihandelsaufkommen und bringt die Menschen durch die Zerstörung heimischer Wirtschaften in Afrika z b um ihre Lebensgrundlage und zwingt sie damit erst ins Boot. Traurig, diese selektive Wahrnehmung vom Standpunkt der moralischen Erhabenheit unter Verkennung der Gesamtheit des Weltgeschehen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich düster an das schießen aber  das war wohl eher eine entgleiste Äußerung in in Stein gemeißeltes  Programm.


Das war eine der üblichen und kalkulierten Provokationen. Das Wahlvolk jubelt, die Rassisten klatschen und hinterher war alles wieder nicht so gemeint. So funktioniert die AfD. Darum sind auch Diskussionen nicht möglich.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wollen andere Parteien wie die FDP auch und es hat den Sinn, dass dies nun kontrolliert und nicht so wie 2015 geschehen kann.


Den Unterschied zwischen Asylrecht und Einwanderung kennst Du? Kein syrischer Flüchtling hat einen deuschen Pass bekommen. Die Anforderungen dafür sind hoch und hart. Es waren und sind Kriegsflüchtlinge. Den Einbürgerungstest würde, so meine Vermutung, die wenigsten AfD-Wähler bestehen.

 Der Knackpunkt ist die lapidare Formulierung_ "Sie sichern für sich und ihre Familienangehörige  ohne Sozialhilfe und Arbeitslosengeld den Lebensunterhalt"_. Das schließt z.B. min. fünf Jahre Einzahlen in die Sozialversicherungen mit ein, dazu ist das festgesetze Mindesteinkommen relativ hoch. Dasweitere Problem ist es, das unbefristete Aufenthaltrecht zu bekommen. Informier Dich einfach

*Voraussetzungen zur Einbürgerung*

         Ist man nicht mit der Geburt Deutsche oder Deutscher,  haben  Personen einen Anspruch auf die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit, wenn sie   die folgenden Voraussetzungen erfüllen:         

Sie verfügen über ein unbefristetes  Aufenthaltsrecht in Deutschland 
Sie leben seit mindestens acht Jahren gewöhnlich  und rechtmäßig in Deutschland 
Sie sichern für sich und ihre Familienangehörige  ohne Sozialhilfe und Arbeitslosengeld den Lebensunterhalt 
Sie verfügen über ausreichende Deutschkenntnisse 
Sie haben einen Einbürgerungstest über die  deutsche Rechts- und Gesellschaftsordnung bestanden 
Sie sind nicht wegen einer Straftat verurteilt 
Sie bekennen sich zum deutschen Grundgesetz 
Sie haben ihre alte Staatsangehörigkeit verloren  oder geben sie auf 
Einb??rgerung in Deutschland


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Faschisten der NSAfD befürworten es, wenn Politiker wie der kasselaner Regierungspräsident ermordet wird. Gauland äußerte "Verständnis für die Tat".



Zeig mir mal den Link, das möchte ich jetzt genau wissen. Irgendwie glaube ich dir nicht.
Du sagst ja schließlich auch, die AFd wirbt dafür Asylantenheime anzuzünden, was auch gelogen ist.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich bringe niemanden um, ich werde auch niemals Gewalt gegen andere Menschen anwenden, und ich bin das klassische Schaf im Wolfpelz. Soziale Ächtung von Verfassungsfeinden ist aber nun wirklich etwas ziemlich sinnvolles, oder?



Du lügst hier doch mehrfach, für deine politische Agenda.
 Muss das denn sein? Wo sind die Belege für deine Äußerungen?



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich Menschen, die mir die Grundlage meiner Existenz entziehen wollen, dabei auch nicht höflich unterstützen?



Du argumentierst so, als ob wir wie 1933 vor der Machtübernahme der Faschisten stünden.
Ich glaube dieser Meinung kann man auch nur sein, wenn man politisch extrem weit links steht.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hätten 1933 mehr Deutsche den Nazi die rote Karte gezeigt, wäre uns viel erspart geblieben. Diesen Fehler wiederholen wir nicht.



Wir sind aber nicht mehr im Jahr 1933, sondern in 2019, fast 100 Jahre später.


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2019)

> Es wird nur von wenigen getan und dann wird das prominent in Szene gesetzt und bestimmt die komplette politische Debatte.
> Und wenn man darauf einsteigt und es letztendlich dann doppelt zurückgeben will, indem man Berufsverbote erteilt und dazu aufruft, was sich nicht mal die AFD erlaubt hat, ist es nicht lächerlich oder zu Lachen, sondern schlichtweg eine Tatsache, dass die politische Auseinandersetzung immer mehr verroht.
> 
> Man darf niemandem Berufsverbote aussprechen, entschuldigung, was soll das denn?



Der erzählst Lügen das sich die Balken biegen!
AfD-Phantasien von Alexander Gauland: Man nannte es Saeuberung

Von den vielen Whats App Gruppen von AfD Mitgliedern und Politikern, wo von guillotinieren von hunderten von Politikern, Medienleuten und Wirtschaftsleuten die Rede war, spreche ich gar nicht, alleine was Gauland als Parteivorsitzender in diesem Interview sagt, über die Entsorgung von anderen Politikern und dem Vogelschiss der Geschichte reicht schon alle mal aus.

Wird die gesammte AfD ein Beobachtungsfall, sind Berufsverbote im öffentlichen Dienst sofort zu vollstrecken, so wie das auch mit anderen Beobachtungsfällen gehandhabt wurde und das ist kein Skandal, sondern wehrhafte Demokratie! Wurde bei der DKP und anderen Organisationen schon hundertemale durchgeführt, auch zu Anfängen der PDS!



> Du argumentierst so, als ob wir wie 1933 vor der Machtübernahme der Faschisten stünden.
> Ich glaube dieser Meinung kann man auch nur sein, wenn man politisch extrem weit links steht.



Ich stehe politisch seit 30 Jahren bei der CDU und engagiere mich auch politisch und ich sehe nach allem was über AfD Politikern und Unterstützern ans Tageslicht gebracht wurde oder sie selber offen aussprechen, sehr große Parallelen zum Ende der Weimarer Republik und ich halte die AfD in weiten Teilen für rechradikal und rassistisch mit vielen faschistischen Zügen und das sehen eine Menge meiner Parteikollegen sehr ähnlich!


----------



## Andregee (5. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Es wird nur von wenigen getan und dann wird das prominent in Szene gesetzt und bestimmt die komplette politische Debatte.
> Und wenn man darauf einsteigt und es letztendlich dann doppelt zurückgeben will, indem man Berufsverbote erteilt und dazu aufruft, was sich nicht mal die AFD erlaubt hat,  ist es nicht lächerlich oder zu Lachen, sondern schlichtweg eine Tatsache, dass die politische Auseinandersetzung immer mehr verroht.
> 
> Man darf niemandem Berufsverbote aussprechen, entschuldigung, was soll das denn?
> ...


Wenn man den Gedanken nicht angreifen kann, greift man den denkenden an. Aber ja Dirk Müller marschiert sicher auch schon im Stechschritt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (5. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Man darf niemandem Berufsverbote aussprechen, entschuldigung, was soll das denn?


Doch, kann man. z.B. bei mehrfach verurteilten Sexualstraftätern, kann für bestimmte Berufe ein Berufsverbot gerichtlich verhangen werden. 
Berufsverbot: Was bedeutet das? - Arbeitsrecht 2019

Nur ist Berufsverbot nicht der passende Begriff bei dem, um das es jetzt geht: Zur Partei-mitgliedschaft von Beamten | Verfassungsblog


> [...]
> Auf der anderen der Seite der Skala liegen vom Bundesverfassungsgericht nach Art. 21 Abs. 2, 4 GG verbotene Parteien, die „nach ihren Zielen oder nach dem Verhalten ihrer Anhänger darauf ausgehen, die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung zu beeinträchtigen oder zu beseitigen oder den Bestand der Bundesrepublik Deutschland zu gefährden.“ Die Mitgliedschaft in einer für verfassungswidrig erklärten und verbotenen Partei ist mit dem Beamtenstatus unvereinbar. Dies ist unstreitig, hat aber derzeit keine praktische Relevanz, da das Bundesverfassungsgericht in der Entscheidung vom 17.1.2017 dem Antrag auf Verbot der NPD mangels tatsächlicher politischer Gewichtigkeit dieser Partei nicht stattgegeben hat.
> 
> Allerdings hat das BVerfG – und damit ist die dritte Konstellation angesprochen – in der NPD-Entscheidung klar ausgesprochen, dass die NPD mit dem Grundgesetz nicht vereinbare, also verfassungswidrige Ziele verfolgt. Es hat damit eine neue Kategorie eingeführt: die verfassungsfeindliche, aber nicht verbotene Partei (die allerdings nach Art. 21 Abs. 3, 4 GG von der staatlichen Finanzierung ausgeschlossen werden darf). Die Mitgliedschaft in einer solchen Partei – das ist in Deutschland derzeit die NPD – ist mit dem Beamtenstatus nicht vereinbar. Auch dies sollte unstreitig sein.
> [...]


Hier wäre "Entfernung aus dem Beamtenverhältnis" bzw. "Entfernung aus dem Dienstverhältnis" (bei Soldaten) die passende Bezeichnung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal den Link, das möchte ich jetzt genau wissen. Irgendwie glaube ich dir nicht.


z.B.:
Gauland, "Brandstifter im Biedermann-Sakko" | Times mager
Was Worte anrichten: Die AfD hat ein Gewaltproblem - n-tv.de
„Kann verstehen, dass Menschen ausrasten“ - Gauland aeussert Verstaendnis fuer die Vorfaelle in Chemnitz

Im Kontext lesen und verstehen. Erinnert alles an die Demagogen vor 90 Jahren


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die AfD will nur willkürlich Boote versenken und Menschen an der Grenze erschießen, die bei uns temporäres Asyl suchen.



Und du möchtest wohl Kinder verbrennen. Durch Wiederholung von diesem Unfug, der nie gesagt wurde, schadest du dem politischen Diskurs und bringst die Diskussion hier seit Seite 1 auf ein unterirdisches Niveau.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum sind in der AfD Führung auch als Faschisten bezeichnete Menschen, eine Nazischlampe und weitere Verfassungsfeinde.



Dann werd ich mir nochmal überlegen ob ich nicht doch die AFD wähle, vielleicht ist die Idee dahinter ja gar nicht so schlecht.
Damit wird man wohl eher die Demokratie stärken und bereichern, anstatt schwächen, bezugnehmend auf die Forderung Migration auf ein normales Niveau runterzufahren.


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Lies das Programm einfach mal. Man bekommt das kalte Grausen. Es ist derselbe völkisch nationale Humbug, der uns vor 100 Jahren die Katastrophe brachte



Ich kenne das Programm, ich war jahrelang in der AFD, aber du entstellst es.
Es ist weit weniger braun oder rechtsextrem als du es darstellst und das verstehe ich halt grundsätzlich nicht.
Klima ist ein Problem in der AFD, aber anonsten, viele Punkte machen die Partei wählbar. Ist so.

Und selbst wenn die AFD nie in Regierungsverantwortung kommt, dann kann es mir recht sein, wenn im Zuge des Einflusses der AFD die Zuwanderung auf ein Minimum reduziert wird.


Poulton schrieb:


> Doch, kann man. z.B. bei mehrfach verurteilten  Sexualstraftätern, kann für bestimmte Berufe ein Berufsverbot  gerichtlich verhangen werden.



Aber nicht dem Wähler einer Partei, weil die Geheimwahl gilt, du Spezialist.
Oder sollen wir die Geheimwahl auflösen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Und du möchtest wohl Kinder verbrennen.


nein, warum sollte ich?


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das liegt halt daran das du total ignorant und vorsätzlich uninformiert bist!



Und weil jemand der in der AFD nicht mal im Bundesvorstand hockt, ein Buch schreibt, ändert sich das also alles?
Wieso sollten Wähler der AFD Berufsverbote bekommen? Die Wahl ist geheim. Willst du das aufbrechen?
Das was du geschrieben hast, bedeutet: Ja.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Alternativ kann man das Buch von Höcke auch selber durchlesen, dafür werde ich aber garantiert keinen Link setzen!



Hast dus denn gelesen?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Doch die AfD und ihre Unterstützer sind genauso ein Problem wie es die  DKP und die Rote Armee Fraktion waren und nur Repression hilft dagegen



Ich sehe in der AFD abseits von den rechten Gruppierungen und dem Klimawandel-Unsinn ein notwendiges Korrektiv.
Und daher ist sie auch wählbar, zumindest als Protestpartei.



Don-71 schrieb:


> ,  damit die Leute die Konsequenzen ihres Handelns lernen!



Eben, solche Lager wie in der NS-Zeit haben ja niemandem geschadet.
Da können ja dann auch die "Nazis" einsitzen und die Geschichte wiederholt sich mit anderen Vorzeichen.
Die AFD steht Bundesweit bei 14 bis 15%. Das können auch noch 20% werden. Mich würds freuen, solange die Partei nicht bundesweit in Regierungsverantwortung kommt, kanns mir wurscht sein.


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2019)

Der typische AfD Knaller, man spricht von Berufsverboten im öffentlichen Dienst, die es bei beobachteden Organisationen und Parteien schon hunderfach gab und du unterstellst mir NS Zeit Lager.

Ich kann nur noch lachen, aber ernst nehmen kann ich dich nicht wirklich! Wird man zu diesem Dauerlügen und verdrehen von Fakten eigentlich bei der AfD geschult?
Du bist ja auch eindeutig zu feige auf glasklare Fakten zu antworten, wo der Parteivorsitzende der AfD glasklar von Säuberungen in der politischen und medialen Landschaft spricht, gegenüber einer der seriöseten Zeitungen in Deutschland.


----------



## Poulton (5. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Programm, ich war jahrelang in der AFD, aber du entstellst es.


Ich habe ja schon viel und oft über Sparanus und seiner früheren Mitgliedschaft in der JU gewitzelt aber in dem Fall sieht man wirklich was für negative Auswirkung die Mitgliedschaft in bestimmten Organisationen hat. Der regelmäßig rotierende Aluhut ist nur einer davon.




PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Und daher ist sie auch wählbar, zumindest als Protestpartei.


Die Neuauflage der Harzburger Front als Protestpartei? Die Thesen werden immer wagemutiger.
und wenn man schonmal dabei ist: Mir ist speiuebel: Gewerkschafter*innen waehlen AfD


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das war eine der üblichen und kalkulierten Provokationen.



Nein, ich kenne den Wortlaut im Detail, ist schlicht mit der Verkürzung nicht wahr, aber gut, geschenkt, vor dem Hintergrund was Deutschland so in der Welt treibt ist diese "Im Notfall zu schießen" eine absolut lächerliche Albernheit.

Wir sind mitverantwortlich für den 100 000er Menschen, weil die CDU in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten mehrere Kriegsverbrechen auf dem Kerbholz hat, politisch wie logistisch unterstützt hat. Illegale Angriffskriege, Unterdrückung derAfrikaner und ihrer Wirtschaft und die Planung des Umsturzes in Syrien und dann streiten wir uns darüber, dass man im Notfall von der Schusswaffe Gebrauch machen muss, je nach Situation? Das ist doch ein Witz, ich bitte dich.

Wenn ein Flüchtling die Grenzpolizisten angreift, was willst du dann machen? Willst du ihn zum Früstück einladen?
Oder willst du den Polizisten auch den Griff zur Waffe in Deutschland verwehren, wenn sie sich bedroht fühlen?



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das Wahlvolk jubelt, die Rassisten klatschen und hinterher war alles wieder nicht so gemeint. So funktioniert die AfD. Darum sind auch Diskussionen nicht möglich.



Nur hatte das mit Rassismus in dem Zusammenhang null zu tun.


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2019)

> Wir sind mitverantwortlich für den Tod 100 000er Menschen, weil die CDU in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten mehrere Kriegsverbrechen auf dem Kerbholz hat, politisch wie logistisch unterstützt hat. Illegale Angriffskriege, Unterdrückung derAfrikaner und ihrer Wirtschaft und die Planung des Umsturzes in Syrien und dann streiten wir uns darüber, dass man im Notfall von der Schusswaffe Gebrauch machen muss, je nach Situation? Das ist doch ein Witz, ich bitte dich.



Alter, Alter, wo lernt man eigentlich diese VTs, gibt es in deinem Leben eigentlich etwas anderes als Dauerlügen?  Wird dieser totale Schwachsinn auf  russischen AfD Schulungen gelehrt?
Wo sind deine Anzeigen oder Eingaben beim Bundesverfassungsgericht, beim BGH, beim EUGH oder in Den Haag?

Immerhin gab es den §80 StGB bis ins Jahre 2017, also genug Zeit in den Jahrzehnten aktiv zu werden!


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der erzählst Lügen das sich die Balken biegen!



Aha, inwiefern denn?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Von den vielen Whats App Gruppen von AfD Mitgliedern und Politikern, wo von guillotinieren von hunderten von Politikern, Medienleuten und Wirtschaftsleuten die Rede war, spreche ich gar nicht, alleine was Gauland als Parteivorsitzender in diesem Interview sagt, über die Entsorgung von anderen Politikern und dem Vogelschiss der Geschichte reicht schon alle mal aus.



Ich bin auch dafür dass man jemanden der von keiner spezifischen deutschen Kultur spricht, nach Anatolien "entsorgen" soll, sowas ist einfach nicht tragbar. Natürlich war da Sarkasmus dahinter und es war eine politisch aufgeheizte Debatte.
Aber so jemand gehört schlicht aus der Regierungsverantwortung herausgelöst.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wird die gesammte AfD ein Beobachtungsfall, sind Berufsverbote im öffentlichen Dienst sofort zu vollstrecken, so wie das auch mit anderen Beobachtungsfällen gehandhabt wurde und das ist kein Skandal, sondern wehrhafte Demokratie!



Kontextproblem. Thema waren *Wähler der Partei* und nicht radikale im der Partei.
Radikalenerlasse gab es auch innerhalb der SPD.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wurde bei der DKP und anderen Organisationen schon hundertemale durchgeführt, auch zu Anfängen der PDS!



Ja, aber nicht bei den Wählern. Dazu muss man erst einmal die Geheimwahl abschaffen.
Das hast du aber durch deinen Beitrag so unterstützt, Kontext war der Beirag von Rotkäppchen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich stehe politisch seit 30 Jahren bei der CDU...



Dann wundert mich nichts von dem was du gesagt hast.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

> Wird dieser totale Schwachsinn auf  russischen AfD Schulungen gelehrt?


Die AfD wurde auch schon von russischen Medien in russischer Sprache unterstützt und zu deren Wahl aufgerufen, das ist aber min. 2 Jahre her, ich verstehe aber zu wenig Russisch um das vollständig zu verstehen, was da gesagt/geschrieben wurde.



> und wenn man schonmal dabei ist: Mir ist speiuebel: Gewerkschafter*innen waehlen AfD




Die Inhalte mit Gender-Mainstreaming schaue ich gar nicht mehr an, es wieder mich an, dass man das fast überall einführt und ich boykottiere das einfach.


----------



## Poulton (5. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Immerhin gab es den §80 StGB bis ins Jahre 2017, also genug Zeit in den Jahrzehnten aktiv zu werden!


Den gibt es noch bzw. war lange Zeit damit doppelt vorhanden: §13 VStGB.


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Aha, inwiefern denn?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anscheinend bist du wieder nicht in der Lage unsere Muttersprache zu verstehen! Du hast behauptet die AfD hätte nie Berufsverbote gefordert, was eindeutig durch Gauland widerlegt ist, der Säuberungen bis zu den Medien fordert!

Und ICH habe immer von AfD Anhängern gesprochen, und damit sind alle Leute zu verstehen, wenn die Gesammt AfD ein Beobachtungsfall wird, die sich für die AfD öffentlich engagieren, dazu ist noch nichtmal eine Pateimitgliedschaft erforderlich.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> z.B.:
> „Kann verstehen, dass Menschen ausrasten“ - Gauland aeussert Verstaendnis fuer die Vorfaelle in Chemnitz
> 
> Im Kontext lesen und verstehen. Erinnert alles an die Demagogen vor 90 Jahren



Ich habe den Kontext gelesen und kann deine Aussage eindeutig als unwahr klassifizieren.
Gauland hat für den Mord an dem Kasseler CDUler nicht ansatzweise Verständnis geäußert, eine reine Erfindung und böswillige Unterstellung.
Für mich hatts sichs damit auch hier. Mit permanenten Lügnern und Verdrehern diskutiere ich nicht, aus Prinzip.


----------



## compisucher (5. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Mit permanenten Lügnern und Verdrehern diskutiere ich nicht, aus Prinzip.



Sagt einer, der Gauland und Co. verteidigt. Wirklich amüsant.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der typische AfD Knaller, man spricht von  Berufsverboten im öffentlichen Dienst, die es bei beobachteden  Organisationen und Parteien schon hunderfach gab und du unterstellst mir  NS Zeit Lager.



Der Kontext waren Wähler.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kannst offenbar nicht lesen, Don, oder hast dich wieder in Rage geredet und merkst es nicht.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und die* AfD wähler *werden erleben, dass ihnen noch keinerlei kalter Wind entgegen bläst. Das wird sich ändern, massiv. Das beginnt mit *sozialer Ausgrenzung* und wird in* Berufsverboten enden.* Lass Dich überraschen.





compisucher schrieb:


> Sagt einer, der Gauland und Co. verteidigt. Wirklich amüsant.



Ich verteidige hier niemanden. Aber wenn hier ganz gezielt Lügen verbreitet werden, und beklatscht werden, dann kann man sich die Diskussion offenbar komplett sparen, da hier nur politische Agitation das Ziel ist.
*Zeige mir wo Gauland den Mord an Lübcke relativiert und Verständnis für den Täter äußert.

*


----------



## Poulton (5. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Für mich hatts sichs damit auch hier. Mit permanenten Lügnern und Verdrehern diskutiere ich nicht, aus Prinzip.


Solch Worte von jemanden, der durch das inhaltliche nacheditieren von Beiträgen auffällt, obwohl in  der Zwischenzeit schon zig neue, auch von ihm selbst, erschienen sind. Aber wahrscheinlich nur "mausgerutscht"...


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Solch Worte von jemanden, der durch das inhaltliche nacheditieren von Beiträgen auffällt....



Da wurde wenn dann nur was hinzugefügt, unten drunter. Nichts geändert.
Aber klar, dass jemand wie du gut findet, wenn hier Lügen verbreitet werden, solange es einem heeren Ziel dient, ist das ja in Ordnung, nicht wahr? Oder wie war das mit Syrien und den "Verschwörungstheorien"?

Oder hast du dazu noch irgendwas zu sagen, außer Unsachlichkeiten?

Zeige mir bitte wo Gauland den Mord an Lübcke relativiert hat und Verständnis geäußert hat.
Jetzt kannst du zur Ehrenrettung von Rotkäppchen zur Seite springen und musst dich nicht auf albernes editieren beschränken.


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2019)

Der der hier am meisten Lügen verbreitet bist du PolyOnePolymer, du bist schon in einer Dauerlügenschleife.

Letztendlich ist nach den Reaktionen von AfD Kreisverbänden, tausenden von abscheulichen Äußerungen von AfD Leuten auf deren Socialmediaseiten zum Morfall Luebcke und dem demonstrativen nichtklatschen der AfD Fraktion im Bundestag, als Schäuble eine Gedenkrede zu Luebcke gehalten hat, alles gesagt. Ob da der Gauleiter nun explizit was dazu gesagt oder nicht, die AfD Reaktion war eindeutig bis zum gesammten Führungskreis!

Du schmeisst hier nur wie immer bei Rechtsradikalen, die Nebelbomben und machst einen auf empört und Opfer, um von der AfD Reaktion als Gesammtes abzulenken, nur die Masche zieht nach 4 Jahren einfach nicht mehr!


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der der hier am meisten Lügen verbreitet bist du PolyOnePolymer, du bist schon in einer Dauerlügenschleife.



Dann zitiere bitte die entsprechende Aussage und widerlege sie. Behaupten kann man vieles.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Faschisten der NSAfD befürworten es, wenn Politiker wie der  kasselaner Regierungspräsident ermordet wird. Gauland äußerte  "Verständnis für die Tat".



Das hier nennt man Erfindungen/Lügen. Wenn Nutzer eines Forums so verzweifelt sind, dass sie sich völliger Erfindungen bedienen, um die AfD unredlich zu diskreditieren und diesen rechtsradikalen Charakter der Partei völlig übertrieben überzeichnen, dann ist einfach eine Schwelle überschritten. Stell dir vor, über dich würden solche Lügen online verbreitet.
Wenn man sich dieser Lügen und Erfindungen bedienen muss, und schon fordert, dass Wähler der Partei Berufsverbote drohen sollen, muss man hier ganz klar eine Gegendarstellung posten und das nicht weil ich die AFD verteidige, sondern weil man so einfach nicht diskutiert und das  hier eine Demokratie ist und keine Diktatur.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist nach den Reaktionen von AfD Kreisverbänden, tausenden von abscheulichen Äußerungen von AfD Leuten auf deren Socialmediaseiten zum Morfall Luebcke...



Zeige mir bitte eine demenstprechende Reaktion zum Mordfall Lübcke.



Don-71 schrieb:


> und dem demonstrativen nichtklatschen der AfD Fraktion im Bundestag, als Schäuble eine Gedenkrede zu Luebcke gehalten hat, alles gesagt.



Also ich habe die Rede eben gesehen und die AFD hat geklatscht, allerdings vorerst zurückhaltend, wahrscheinlich deswegen, weil Schäuble der Partei eine Verantwortung für den Tod Lübckes zuschreibt und sie somit aus Protest verhalten klatschen.
Du stellst das schon wieder anders da, als es die Wirklichkeit zeigt.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ob da der Gauleiter nun explizit was dazu gesagt oder nicht, die AfD Reaktion war eindeutig bis zum gesammten Führungskreis!



Das stimmt nicht und das weißt du auch, soviel zu dem "Lügen verbreiten".





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWeZKI0hSaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Deutlich heißer als es gekocht wurde. Schlichtweg albern ³ Steinbach eine Verantwortung zuzuschieben.
Was für ein Blödsinn.


----------



## 10jpr (5. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> .
> 
> Nenne Gründe, die eine sehr rechtskonservative Gesinnung rechtfertigen oder Lösungen für die Zukunft aufzeigen, dann kann man auf der Sachebene sich gepflegt unterhalten.



Wieso nicht, andernfalls wäre die AFD als auch NPD verboten. 
Sind sie aber nicht, also kann diese Parteien Jeder wählen. 

Dafür brauch es keine Rechtfertigung. 



Schneiden wir im selben doch die Linken an, 
der Schwarze Block wie sich selbst manche nennen?

Die RAF anscheinend auch schon vergessen? 

Extincion Rebels die eine stopp der Demokratie fordern um ihre Gesinnung mit zwang unter das Volk zu bringen?


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2019)

Man ich lache mich echt schlapp gerade!

Wir sind AfD

Wenn jemand kommt, und den ganz großen Knüppel rausholt und das damit schafft, innerhalb von zwei Tagen zu beenden, bin ich sofort dabei und solange tue ich, was ich kann. - Beatrix von Storch

Dem Flüchtling ist es doch egal, an welcher Grenze, an der griechischen oder an der deutschen, er stirbt. - Günter Lenhardt

Von der NPD unterscheiden wir uns vornehmlich durch unser bürgerliches Unterstützerumfeld, nicht so sehr durch Inhalte - Dubravko Mandic

Man muss sich nur an den Zweiten Weltkrieg erinnern, an unsere eigene Geschichte. Was haben wir denn mit den Juden gemacht? Da gab es ja auch Möglichkeiten… Man muss gar nicht übertreiben, aber was anderes wird bald gar nicht mehr möglich sein. Die Flüchtlinge gehen ja nicht freiwillig. - Teilnehmer einer AfD-Veranstaltung

Wir müssen die Grenzen dicht machen und dann die grausamen Bilder aushalten. - Alexander Gauland

Ich sage diesen linken Gesinnungsterroristen, diesem Parteienfilz ganz klar: Wenn wir kommen, dann wird aufgeräumt, dann wird ausgemistet, dann wird wieder Politik für das Volk und nur für das Volk gemacht – denn wir sind das Volk, liebe Freunde - Markus Frohnmaier

Wenn du Direktkandidat bist, solltest du solche Sätze mit “gehören an die Wand gestellt" besser vermeiden. Es schadet ungemein, wenn die Presse sowas ausschlachtet. Deshalb sollten wir grade jetzt genau überlegen, wie wir Dinge formulieren. - Daniel Roi

Ist es nicht so, dass den Anwohnern oder Bewohnern einer Kommune alternativlos – wie immer – eine Einrichtung vor die Nase gesetzt wird, die sie einfach nicht haben wollen und deshalb in Form von zivilem Ungehorsam die geplanten Flüchtlingsunterkünfte einfach abfackeln? - Alfred Bamberger

Unsere einst geachtete Armee ist von einem Instrument der Landesverteidigung zu einer durchgegenderten multikultiralisierten Eingreiftruppe im Dienste der USA verkommen - Björn Höcke

Liebe Freunde, unser liebes Volk ist im Inneren tief gespalten und durch den Geburtenrückgang sowie die Masseneinwanderung erstmals in seiner Existenz elementar bedroht - Björn Höcke

Linksextreme Lumpen sollen und müssen von deutschen Hochschulen verbannt und statt einem Studiumsplatz lieber praktischer Arbeit zugeführt werden - André Poggenburg,

Das große Problem ist, dass Hitler als absolut böse dargestellt wird. Aber wir alle wissen natürlich, dass es in der Geschichte kein Schwarz und kein Weiß gibt - Björn Höcke

Unsere deutsche Volksgemeinschaft ist krank. Sie leidet an Altparteien, Diarrhö, Gutmenscheritis, links-grün-versifften 68ern, und durch Merkel versiffte, aufgelöste Außenhaut. Unser Deutschland leidet unter einem Befall von Schmarotzern und Parasiten, welche dem deutschen Volk das Fleisch von den Knochen fressen will. - Thomas Goebel

Die Merkelnutte lässt jeden rein, sie schafft das. Dumm nur, dass es UNSER Volkskörper ist, der hier gewaltsam penetriert wird. [Es handelt sich] um einen Genozid, der in weniger als zehn Jahren erfolgreich beendet sein wird, wenn wir die Kriminelle nicht stoppen - Peter Boehringer

[Falls die AfD scheitert, ist es] eben gut, wenn man einen Schrank voller Gewehre und 'ne Munitionskiste in der Garage hat - Holger Arppe

Wir müssen ganz friedlich und überlegt vorgehen, uns ggf. anpassen und dem Gegner Honig ums Maul schmieren aber wenn wir endlich sowei [sic] sind, dann stellen wir sie alle an die Wand. [Für die] widerlichen grünen Bolschewisten eine Grube ausheben, alle rein und Löschkalk oben drauf - - Holger Arppe

Ich habe jetzt eine Vision: wenn es hier in Deutschland gut läuft, werden wir am Ende so eine Art Apartheidstaat haben wie damals in Südafrika, wo die Weißen den Rest einfach nur irgendwie in Schach halten. - Holger Arppe

Diese Schweine sind nichts anderes als Marionetten der Siegermächte des 2. WK und haben die Aufgabe, das dt Volk klein zu halten indem molekulare Bürgerkriege in den Ballungszentren durch Überfremdung induziert werden sollen - Alice Weidel

Der Tag wird kommen, an dem wir alle Ignoranten, Unterstützer, Beschwichtiger, Befürworter und Aktivisten der Willkommenskultur im Namen der unschuldigen Opfer zur Rechenschaft ziehen werden! Dafür lebe und arbeite ich. So wahr mir Gott helfe! - Uwe Junge

Bei uns bekannten Revolutionen wurden irgendwann die Funkhäuser sowie die Pressehäuser gestürmt und die Mitarbeiter auf die Straße gezerrt. Darüber sollten Medienvertreter hierzulande einmal nachdenken - AfD Hochtaunus



Man muss es mal öfters in Erinnerung rufen, damit solche Leugner wie  PolyOnePolymer vielleicht doch mal so etwas wie Scham über ihre Dauerlügenschleife empfinden!


----------



## -Shorty- (5. November 2019)

Verbote ohne rechtliche Grundlage gab es zwischen 1933 und 1945 genügend. Heutzutage verbietet man Parteien innerhalb einer Demokratie nicht so einfach, wie in der damaligen Diktatur. Da benötigt man mehr Beweise als einen angesteckten Reichstag und einen geständigen Schuldigen. Das müssen heutzutage schwere Zeiten sein, keine Bürger 2ter Klasse, keinen Schuldigen für die persönlichen Probleme, alle durchs Grundgesetz geschützt, ob blond und blauäugig oder nicht...


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2019)

Es wurden hier nur nie Parteienverbote diskutiert, sondern Berufsverbote für den Öffentlichen Dienst und die sind seit es die BRD gibt, ziemlich normal für alle Unterstützer von Parteien und Organisationen die einen Beobachtungsfall des Verfassungsschutzes darstellen! Da wird die AfD unter Garantie keine Ausnahme sein, gehört zur normalen wehrhaften Demokratie.

Das ganze wird hier nur von den AfD Unterstützern im Forum umgedeutet oder mit Falschausssagen, Nebelbomben geworfen!


----------



## -Shorty- (5. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es wurden hier nur nie Parteienverbote diskutiert, sondern Berufsverbote für den Öffentlichen dienst und die sind seit es die BRD gibt, ziemlich normal für alle Unterstützer von Parteien und Organisationen die einen Beobachtungsfall des Verfassungsschutzes darstellen! Da wird die AfD unter Garantie jeine Ausnahme sein!



Dann liest du andere Beiträge als ich, Beitrag #236 argumentiert genau mit diesem "Nichtverbot" eine Rechtsstaatlichkeit jener Parteien.


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2019)

Ja Beitrag 236 ist ja auch eine typische Nebelbombe!


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man ich lache mich echt schlapp gerade!



Wo bleiben denn jetzt deine Links?
Ich habe gerade das Material zu Steinbach gesichtet und muss leider sagen, dass das hinten und vorne nicht stimmt.
Weder trägt die Frau in irgendeiner Weise die Schuld an dem Tod Lübckes, genausowenig trägt Merkel die Schuld am Tod Lübckes weil sie die Grenzen geöffnet hat und genausowenig hat die AFD bei der Rede nicht geklatscht. Ich weiß ja nicht was los ist, aber scheinbar bist du auf einem Auge völlig blind.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand kommt, und den ganz großen Knüppel rausholt und das damit schafft, innerhalb von zwei Tagen zu beenden, bin ich sofort dabei und solange tue ich, was ich kann.



Bitte den dementsprechenden Link zum Kontext liefern und kein albernes Zitate-Bashing, das ist nicht sachlich.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Man muss sich nur an den Zweiten Weltkrieg erinnern, an unsere eigene Geschichte. Was haben wir denn mit den Juden gemacht? Da gab es ja auch Möglichkeiten… Man muss gar nicht übertreiben, aber was anderes wird bald gar nicht mehr möglich sein. Die Flüchtlinge gehen ja nicht freiwillig. - Teilnehmer einer AfD-Veranstaltung



Jetzt sind wir schon bei einem Teilnehmer. Ne Don, lass mal, Diskussion sieht anders aus.
Gerade hast du dich noch empört warum nicht so geklatscht wurde.
Ich würde mal sagen, wenn mir jemand den Tod eines Menschen in die Schuhe schiebt, hätte ich im Bundestag wahrscheinlich auch demonstrativ nicht geklatscht und da will mir einer sagen, die Alterparteien nutzen nicht den Tod Menschen um daraus politisches Kapital zu schlagen. Das ist ekelhaft.

Zu den Zitaten: Es gibt keinen Dissens, dass einige derer Aussagen zum Ausschluss aus der Partei führen müssten und natürlich rechtsradikale Inhalte enthalten, wie gesagt, kein Zweifel.
Die meisten sind aber politisches Redeschwingen und sollen polarisieren.

Aber viele Zitate sind das gerade nicht, wovon ich die Hälfte unterstützen würde.
Vor allem der Witz ist gut:



> Das Problem an #Fasching, ist dass du nicht sagen kannst, ob sie 14 oder  18 ist. Wenn du dann Pech hast, kommste an die 18jährige. #Karneval



Echt selten so gelacht, danke. Ich weiß aber nicht warum das Zitat auf der Seite ist?
Jedenfalls sind einige Urheber schon aus der Partei ausgeschlossen worden, sollte man auch mit dazusagen.
Aber ja, definitiv grenzwertiges Zeug.


----------



## Hannesjooo (5. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bedeutet also Einheitsrente?
> Wie soll das finanziert werden, wenn der Beitrag so hoch ist, dass man davon leben kann?



Bedingungsloses_Grundeinkommen


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2019)

Seit 4 Jahren wird auf das Extremste verbal Munition geladen und natürlich hat Steinbach mit ihrem Twitter Eintrag noch Monate vor Luebckes Tod den Hass vorsätzlich angefacht und weiter geschürt, jetzt generiert sie sich ja als Opfer (davor spucke ich aus) und weißt die Schuld ausschließlich den Kommentierenden zu! Weißt du dieses Spiel geht seit 4 Jahren so, die AfD und damit auch du und die Unterstützer macht alles um jedes verbale Tabu zu brechen und den Hass der Einfachgestrikten weiter zu schüren und wie man bei Lübcke und in Halle gesehen hat, wird sich insgeheim diebisch gefreut, dass irgendein Einzeller mit einer richtigen Waffe abgedrückt hat, was nach Außen natürlich massivst abgestritten wird. Das ist einzig und alleine die volle Absicht der verbalen Strategie, die die AfD von Anfang an fährt, es soll zu solchen Taten kommen und Angst und Schrecken verbreitet werden, sonst würde man nicht jedes verbale Tabu brechen!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. November 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Bedingungsloses_Grundeinkommen



Sollte das kommen würde viele (ich wahrscheinlich auch) nicht arbeiten, denn es lohnt sich dann nur noch bei gut bezahlten Jobs.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Deutlich heißer als es gekocht wurde. Schlichtweg albern ³ Steinbach eine Verantwortung zuzuschieben.
> Was für ein Blödsinn.


Soso, die Frau Steinbach, als neues AfD Mitglied, aus der CDU verjagd, in der NSAfD mit offenen Händen aufgenommen. Was duldet Sie als Kommentare auf ihrem Twitter Account? Aber klar, alles im Rahmen der Meinungsfreiheit. Und nein, diese Aufrufe zu Gewalttaten unterliegen eben nicht der Meinungsfreiheit. Und sie auf dem eigenen Account zu dulden ist alles andere als hinzunehmen. 
Erika Steinbach fachte Hass auf Walter Luebcke neu an

Lies Dir bitte diesen kurzen Artikel durch und denke drüber nach. Ich suche weiter nach der Aussage von Gauland. Irgendwo werde ich es finden, ich hatte es fassungslos gelesen. 
Die AfD und der Duenger der Gewalt | NZZ
...

Übrigens, genau das ist das Vorgehnen der AfG, genau das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


....


----------



## -Shorty- (5. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sollte das kommen würde viele (ich wahrscheinlich auch) nicht arbeiten, denn es lohnt sich dann nur noch bei gut bezahlten Jobs.




Ein riesiger Irrglaube denn Arbeit fällt trotzdem an. Häuser werden weiter gebaut, Heizungen gehen weiterhin kaputt und Abflüsse verstopfen weiterhin. Alles Jobs die heute keiner haben will aber die Nachfrage steigt. Wie sich das wohl auf die Bezahlung solcher Aufgaben auswirkt... Sinken wird nur die Nachfrage nach Leuten, die seit Jahren aus dem Berufsleben ausgeschieden sind.​


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Seit 4 Jahren wird auf das Extremste verbal Munition geladen und natürlich hat Steinbach mit ihrem Twitter Eintrag *noch Monate *vor Luebckes Tod den Hass vorsätzlich angefacht...



Sie hat halt einfach nicht die Meinung von Lübcke und hat das im Kontext nochmal wiederholt um sich zu positionieren.
Ganz normaler politischer Wettstreit, von den Extremen die du da siehst und weit und breit nichts zu sehen.

Im Gegensatz zu den Aussagen von Holger Arppe oder Gideon ist das nun wirklich eine Verharmlosung der NS Zeit, indem man überall danach sucht.

Was meinst du mit "noch Monate" vor Lübckes Tod? Die Frau ist doch keine Hellseherin.



Don-71 schrieb:


> und weiter geschürt, jetzt generiert sie sich ja als Opfer...



Hast du das Interview von ihr gesehen? Natürlich findet sie das geschmacklos, dass sie für den Tod mitverantwortlich sein soll.
Es ist doch absolut hanebüchen, ansonsten darfst du gar keine politischen Thesen mehr auf Twitter teilen und dich klar abgrenzen.
Da gab es 100 mal schlimmeres. Die Aussage von Lübcke hat auf der Veranstaltung übrigens viele vor den Kopf gestoßen, kann man sich ansehen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> (davor spucke ich aus) und weißt die Schuld ausschließlich den Kommentierenden zu!



Ja, würde ich auch. Erkläre doch mal was an ihrem Tweet kritikwürdig ist.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Weißt du dieses Spiel geht seit 4 Jahren so, die AfD und damit auch du und die Unterstützer macht alles um jedes verbale Tabu zu brechen und den Hass der Einfachgestrikten weiter zu schüren...



Das Spiel funktioniert nicht nur auf der einen Seite. Es werden seit Jahren irgendwelche Zitate aus der Versenkung gezogen.
Einige davon sind kritikwürdig, die meiste Zahl aber nicht. Es ist wie die Suche nach Brotkrumen, es irgendwie zu schaffen, der Partei zu schaden.



Don-71 schrieb:


> und wie man bei Lübcke und in Halle gesehen hat, wird sich insgeheim diebisch gefreut, dass irgendein Einzeller mit einer richtigen Waffe abgedrückt hat, was nach Außen natürlich massivst abgestritten wird.



Zeige doch mal diese diebische Freude, ich will nicht recht daran glauben.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist einzig und alleine die volle Absicht der verbalen Strategie, die die AfD von Anfang an fährt, es soll zu solchen Taten kommen...



Nein, das ist schlicht eine absolut blödsinnige Unterstellung. Es gibt nicht einen einzigen Kommentar der AFD, der zu solchen Taten aufruft oder sie billigt,und wenn dann ist dieser schon von der Partei ausgeschlossen.
Schau dir bitte mal die Aussagen der anderen Seite gegen die AFD an. Leider auch nicht besser.
Das politische Klima ist vergiftet. Hätte Deutschland mal nicht den Sturz von Assad supported, dann gäbe es auch nicht 15% für die AFD, sondern wohl nur 3 bis 5%.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Soso, die Frau Steinbach, als neues AfD  Mitglied, aus der CDU verjagd, in der NSAfD mit offenen Händen  aufgenommen.



Kommt jetzt wieder tendenziöser Bullshit? Ja, kommt. Schade.
Ich warte immernoch auf den Link zu deiner Behauptung, Gauland hätte für den Lübcke Mörder Verständnis gezeigt.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was duldet Sie als Kommentare auf ihrem Twitter Account?



Schonmal geschaut welche Beiträge andere Politiker unter ihren Twitter-Accounts haben?
Aber klar, jetzt ist die Frau Steinbach für die Kommentare unter ihrem Twitter Account verantwortlich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber klar, alles im Rahmen der Meinungsfreiheit. Und nein, diese  Aufrufe zu Gewalttaten unterliegen eben nicht der Meinungsfreiheit.



Natürlich nicht, aber was hat das mit Steinbach zu tun?



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und sie auf dem eigenen Account zu dulden ist alles andere als hinzunehmen.



Ich  halte das vielmehr für Nachtreten unterhalb der Gürtellinie, solches  Zeug wird von halbstarken Internettrollen überall gepostet.
Egal unter welchem Account.


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich suche weiter nach der Aussage von Gauland. Irgendwo werde ich es finden, ich hatte es fassungslos gelesen



Nein, du findest diese Aussage nicht, da die Aussage in ganz anderem Zusammenhang gepostet wurde und zwar zu Chemnitz.
Und hierbei auch nur im Bezug auf die "besorgten Bürger" und nicht auf die Rechtsradikalen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Übrigens, genau das ist das Vorgehnen der AfG, genau das



Also das was jede Partei macht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens kann es sein, dass der Tod Walter Lübckes kein Zufall war, sondern gewollt, aber dazu muss man mal die Entwicklungen noch abwarten, Stichwort NSU.

Aber man könnte hier auch die Anschläge, brennenden Autos und ausgerufenen "Menschenjagden" auf AFD Politiker posten.


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2019)

Lebe mal weiter in deiner "unschuldigen" AfD Blase. Gott sei Dank kann ich jeden Morgen in meinen Spiegel schauen!

Ich stehe mit meiner Meinung auch wirklich nicht alleine da, selbst die NZZ, einer der bevorzugten Blätte von AfD Anhängern, ist zu 100% meiner Meinung!

Ach ja und Deutschland hat niemals den Sturz von Assad in deinem Kontext gefördert, übrigens auch nicht der Westen oder die USA, das ist eine glasklare Lüge!


----------



## Poulton (5. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Hätte Deutschland mal nicht den Sturz von Assad supported, dann gäbe es auch nicht 15% für die AFD, sondern wohl nur 3 bis 5%.


Das hat herzlich wenig mit Assad zu tun, sondern hätte sich früher oder später schon aus gesellschaftlichen Entwicklungen ergeben. 
Ich verweise an der Stelle mal wieder auf die Studien zu Gruppenbezogener Menschenfeindlichkeit und Extremismus der Mitte, die seit bald zwei Jahrzehnten gemacht werden, u.a.: "Verlorene Mitte - Feindselige Zustände" (seit 2006), "Flucht ins Autoritäre - Rechtsextreme Dynamiken in der Mitte der Gesellschaft" (2018), "Fragile Mitte – Feindselige Zustände (PDF)" (2014), "Deutsche Zustände" (2002 - 2011) oder "Rechtspopulismus in der Arbeitswelt" (2009). 
Es empfiehlt sich auch ein Blick auf soziodemografische Erhebung zur Wählerschaft der Parteien. Es ist nicht die Unterschicht welche der AfD hinterherhechelt, sondern der, siehe oben, offen sozialdarwinistische und marktradikale Teil der vielbeschworenen Mittelschicht, für die selbst ein Christian Lindner oder Philipp Amtor als Sozialisten gelten. Dazu kommen in den alten Bundesländern noch jede Menge Verbindungen ins Adelsmileu. Denn auch wenn der Adel heute kaum noch öffentlich wahrgenommen werden, außer vielleicht wenn irgendwelche Pferdegebisse in den Illustrierten gezeigt werden, haben die durchaus noch eine (vorallem ökonomische) Macht durch ihr über die Jahrhunderte zusammengeraubtes und gemordetes "zusammengetragenes" Eigentum an Grund und Boden. Dazu sind sie zu einem nicht geringen Teil erzkonservativ und auf die Wiederherstellung der alten Verhältnisse aus. Man fühlt sich in die Harzburger Front erinnert.

 Der intellektuelle Rechtsextremismus: Die Einflüsterer


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Lebe mal weiter in deiner "unschuldigen" AfD Blase.



Unschuldig? Im Bezug auf was? Einige Äußerungen sind doch nicht unschuldig, sondern haben klar rechtsradikalen Charakter.
Was mich nur stört ist, dass du das auf die ganze Partei und auf ihre Wählerschaft ummünzt, das ist halt wirklich störend.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach ja und Deutschland hat niemals den Sturz von Assad in deinem Kontext gefördert, übrigens auch nicht der Westen oder die USA, das ist eine glasklare Lüge!



Selbstverständlich hat Deutschland das gefördert, vielleicht nicht ganz so öffentlich, aber über die NGOs, politische Stiftungen und der politischen Arbeit, hat man das sehr wohl mit offenem Verdeck getan.
Man hat sogar eine Milliarde dafür ausgegeben.
Das ist ja wohl ausführlich belegt, daran gibts es keinerlei Zweifel, Links kann ich gerne liefern.

Wenn du glaubst der Westen habe Assad nicht stürzen wollen, oder gar die USA, die selbst ISIS/IS mit der Absicht großwerden ließen (um Assad zu stürzen) was Obama bestätigt hat, dann hast du dich zu diesem "Bürgerkrieg" leider null informiert.
Lächerlicher Popanz, so etwas ist Grundwissen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Das hat herzlich wenig mit Assad zu tun, sondern  hätte sich früher oder später schon aus gesellschaftlichen  Entwicklungen ergeben. ..



Ja, klar die Gesellschaftlichen  Entwicklungen. Hätte hätte Fahradkette. Die beste Ausrede für einen  Krieg in dem tausende Menschen sterben ist die: "Wäre ja eh so  gekommen".
Du meinst die in der Gesellschaft so angesehenen radikalen  Islamisten, unterstützt durch ausländische Interessengruppen, die sich  unter die FSA gemischt haben?
Die syrischen Bestandteile dieser  Gruppen waren schon immer bedeutungslos, weil niemand, absolut niemand  den Krieg gegen Assad wollte, genauso wollten die Demonstranten in der  Ukraine eine Eskalation, aber plötzlich haben ja Söldner auf Polizisten  und Demonstranten gleichzeitig geschossen.
Die Frage wer diese heute  unterstützt hat, ist immer noch ungeklärt und ähnlich lief es auch in  Syrien und Lybien. RegimeChange ist das Stichwort.

Es ist nie um Demokratie in Syrien gegangen, sondern nur um ohne einen offenen Krieg Geostrategische Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen.
Trump  war immer gegen diesen Krieg und wird letztendlich auch alle Soldaten  dort abziehen, damit Assad endlich wieder das Land unter Kontrolle hat  und der Krieg aufhört.

Das war der sinnloseste Krieg allerzeiten und gleichzeitig der verlogenste.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Unschuldig? Im Bezug auf was? Einige Äußerungen sind doch nicht unschuldig, sondern haben klar rechtsradikalen Charakter.
> Was mich nur stört ist, dass du das auf die ganze Partei und auf ihre Wählerschaft ummünzt, das ist halt wirklich störend.



Warum sollte man aus Protest ausgerechnet eine Partei mit rechtsradikalen Tendenzen wählen?
Gibt doch genug andere Parteien.
Ich warte ja eh darauf, dass der Balken mit den "sonstigen Parteien" mal der längste im Wahlstudio wird.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Links kann ich gerne liefern.



Russland News?


----------



## HardwareHighlander (6. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollte man aus Protest ausgerechnet eine Partei mit rechtsradikalen Tendenzen wählen?



Dann hättest du auch die CDU all die Jahre nicht wählen dürfen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt doch genug andere Parteien.



Keine Partei die sich gegen Migration einsetzt.


Threshold schrieb:


> Russland News?



Ne, unter anderem von der Zeit, aber hab ich eh schon verlinkt.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2019)

Was lächerlicher Popanz ist, ist dein Gesicht im An.. von Putin und das seit Jahrzehnten in mehreren Foren!
Dein Antiamerikanismus ist schon mehr als Grenzwertig, plus deine ständigen Lügenbehauptungen darüber!

Ja verlinke mal, dass Obama bestätigt hat, dass der IS von den USA großgemacht wurde, um Assad zu stürzen du Lügner!


----------



## Poulton (6. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Ja, klar die Gesellschaftlichen  Entwicklungen. Hätte hätte Fahradkette. Die beste Ausrede für einen  Krieg in dem tausende Menschen sterben ist die: "Wäre ja eh so  gekommen".


Wir haben bzw. hatten in Deutschland in den letzten 10 Jahren also Krieg gehabt? Mir wäre neu, das ich im T72 durchs Fulda Gap gerollt bin.  Lesen deinerseits mal wieder mangelhaft.



> plötzlich haben ja Söldner auf Polizisten  und Demonstranten gleichzeitig geschossen


Plötzlich tauchten in der Ostukraine und der Krim schweigsame grüne Männchen mit ohne Abzeichen auf.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Keine Partei die sich gegen Migration einsetzt.


Ein möglichst hübsch verklausuliertes "_Ausländer raus!_" darf natürlich nicht fehlen.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2019)

Darum geht es doch ausschließlich, seinen Rassismus schön verklausuliert zu tarnen!
Auch wenn es so schön offensichtlich ist, deshalb wirft man noch 20000 mal Nebelbomben oder fabriziert ständig Fakenews, bei Poly kommt aber noch sein fast schon krankhafter Hass auf die USA hinzu, (er streitet ja auch den 11 September ab), da ist natürlich die AfD optimal, weil sie beides für ihn schön verbindet, plus die Anbetung von Putin!


----------



## Poulton (6. November 2019)

Das liest sich langsam fast wie als ob Schaffe89 sich neu registriert hat.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2019)

Ach ich dachte das wüßtest du/ihr, natürlich ist Poly, Schaffe89, das war im Hardwarediskussionsteil schon nach 2 Tagen klar und hat er auch schon dutzendmal zugegeben. Poly ist Schaffe89!


----------



## Poulton (6. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach ich dachte das wüßtest du/ihr, natürlich ist Poly, Schaffe89, das war im Hardwarediskussionsteil schon nach 2 Tagen klar und hat er auch schon dutzendmal zugegeben. Poly ist Schaffe89!


Ist komplett an mir vorbeigegangen. Da war ich wohl zu sehr damit beschäftigt, mit die Unwahrheiten geradezubiegen, die ein gewisser anderer Nutzer verbreitet.


----------



## 10jpr (6. November 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Bedingungsloses_Grundeinkommen



Das braucht es sowieso, anders kann es gar nicht gehen wenn vorallem die Industrie Jobs wegfallen.

Da kann MMn.  jeder auf und ab relativieren, daran führt kein Weg vorbei.

Außer man Ignoriert die Gegebenheiten  weiter und riskiert das man dann zig Millionen im Hartz4 hat und ob das Gesellschaftlich gut gehen wird glaub ich zumindest kaum


----------



## Poulton (6. November 2019)

Nicht das BGE. Das wäre nach der Agenda 2010 der nächste Anschlag auf den Sozialstaat.
Grundeinkommen: Fuer Armutsforscher Butterwegge endet das "im Wolkenkuckucksheim" - Wirtschaft Regional - Rhein Neckar Zeitung


----------



## 10jpr (6. November 2019)

JaJa immer das selbe es werden Ausflüchte gesucht um ja nichts am aktuellen Status zu ändern. 


Man kann auch alles madig reden, aber man sollte vorallem in Deutschland das massivst von der Industrie abhängig ist mal nachdenken anfangen. 

Bin schon gespannt auf das Jahr 2030 wie was welches Land macht, Deutschland hat gute Chancen sich zur billig Werkbank für Europa zu machen, Deutschland hat den grösste Niedriglohnsektor in der EU.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht das BGE. Das wäre nach der Agenda 2010 der nächste Anschlag auf den Sozialstaat.


Das sehe ich ganz anders, sollte aber an anderer Stelle diskutiert werden


----------



## HardwareHighlander (6. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was lächerlicher Popanz ist, ist dein Gesicht im An.. von Putin und das seit Jahrzehnten in mehreren Foren!



Russland ist das einzige Land das innerhalb des Völkerrechts in Syrien verweilt, weil die legitime syrische Regierung Russland um Hilfe gebeten hat.
Alle anderen "Freunde Syriens" sind dort illegal, das ist ein klarer Fakt, den du nicht wegwischen kannst.
Wir beteiligen uns somit an einem illegalen Angriffskrieg, da wir für die Operation Combined Joint Task Force ein UN-Mandat benötigen, was wir nicht haben.
Keine der koalitionsparteien die gegen den Islamischen Staat oder gegen Assad gekämpft hat, besitzt ein UN-Mandat, sondern handeln illegal. Auch die US Regierung handelt illegal, seit Beginn des Krieges.

Ich glaube ernsthaft, dass du diesen Zusammenhang nicht verstehst. Ich denke du bist dir gar nicht bewusst, dass es illegal ist Regierungen zu stürzen, anders kann man sich das ja nicht erklären wieso du dafür bist.

Als Assad durch die Unterstützung Russlands an Boden gegen die Rebellen gewann, war es dann höchste Eisenbahn für die USA Ostsyrien einzunehmen.
Aktuell sitzen sie noch auf Ölfeldern, die ihnen nicht gehören und verkaufen illegal das Öl. Ja, Obamas Plan ist gescheitert, da sollte man froh sein, denn nachher gibt es sonst wieder einen failed state 2.0.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dein Antiamerikanismus ist schon mehr als Grenzwertig, plus deine ständigen Lügenbehauptungen darüber!



Das hat mit Antiamerikanismus nichts zu tun, sondern das ist schlicht und ergreifend das was passiert ist.
Ich verstehe nur nicht wieso bei dir die Lernkurve so langsam verläuft. Solange man kein UN-Mandat besitzt, ist jeder Angriffskrieg illegal. Egal ob er verdeckt oder offen geführt wird.
Wenn für dich das Popanz ist, bitte.

www.ippnw.de: Syrien

Hier kannst du dich einer sauber ausgearbeiteten PDF fröhnen (deutschlands Beteiligung ab Seite 56ff, oder wenn dus kurz willst die Anstalt ansehen, hatte ich schon verlinkt. Hier nochmal:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NOd62apVAgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja verlinke mal, dass Obama bestätigt hat, dass der IS von den USA großgemacht wurde, um Assad zu stürzen du Lügner!





> “… there is the possibility of establishing a declared or undeclared  Salafist Principality in eastern Syria (Hasaka and Der Zor), and this is  exactly what the supporting powers to the opposition want, in order to  isolate the Syrian regime, which is considered the strategic depth of  the Shia expansion (Iraq and Iran).”



Pentagon report predicted West’s support for Islamist rebels would create ISIS

Deutschland war sogar mittels KSK in Syrien und hat dies mit einem Mandat im Bundestag verabschiedet.

Noch ein paar Lacher:



> Jörg Lau stellt in „Der ZEIT“ fest: „Das unweigerliche Ende des Regimes wird schlicht vorausgesetzt, als eine Art Arbeitshypothese. Darin zeigt sich, dass die Bundesregierung schon viel länger mit dem Sturz des syrischen Regimes kalkuliert, als Berliner Diplomaten zugeben können … Und: Deutschland ist sehr viel stärker in die Vorbereitungen der syrischen Opposition einbezogen, als man bisher öffentlich erklärte. Die Bundesregierung zieht mit der Förderung der syrischen Opposition Konsequenzen aus der Fehlentscheidung, im Libyen-Konflikt mit Russland und China gegen eine Intervention gestimmt zu haben.“22





> In der ersten Jahreshälfte 2012 trafen sich syrische Oppositionelle sechsmal zu Arbeitssitzungen in den Räumen der Stiftung Wissenschaft und Politik (SWP) in Berlin. Die Finanzierung kam vom US-amerikanischen und Schweizer Außenministerium sowie einer holländischen und einer norwegischen Nichtregierungsorganisation. Das deutsche Auswärtige Amt half insbesondere durch Visaerleichterungen. 14 15 Die Schlagzeilen lauteten: „Das neue Syrien kommt aus Wilmersdorf,“16 „Wie in Berlin die Zeit nach Assad geplant wird,“ 17 oder „Was sich die Muslim-Brüder für Syrien wünschen“.18 Daniel Dylan Böhmer berichtet in der Welt über das Projekt „The Day After“,19 das der oppositionelle Syrische Nationalrat (SNC), vom Westen als einzige Vertretung der Opposition anerkannt, Ende August 2012 vorstellte: „An diesem Dienstagmorgen stellen sie im Haus der Bundespressekonferenz den Abschlussbericht ihres Projektes „The Day After“ vor, den sie unter dem Dach der von der Bundesregierung finanzierten Stiftung Wissenschaft und Politik (SWP) erarbeitet haben. In keinem anderen Forum haben so viele Vertreter wesentlicher syrischer Oppositionsgruppen im Land und aus der Diaspora so lange über einen Übergang zu Demokratie und einen gemeinsamen Weg beratschlagt.“ 20





> Der Politikwissenschaftler und DFG-VK-Geschäftsführer Michael Schulze von Glaßer schlussfolgert: „Das deutsche Außenministerium und das State Department halfen mit Geld, Visa und Logistik – die Treffen des Projektes fanden in den Räumen der SWP in Berlin statt (…) Die Stiftung Wissenschaft und Politik kooperiert also mit Kräften, die an einem militärischen Sturz des Assad-Regimes arbeiten – im Falle des SNC auch mit einem Dachverband, der (laut eigener Darstellung der Leiterin Muriel Asseburg) aufgrund seiner Haltung zur Gewaltfrage von großen Teilen der [syrischen, d. Red.] Bevölkerung skeptisch betrachtet wird.“ 21





> „In diesem Zusammenhang sind auch die offiziellen Aktivitäten Deutschlands im Rahmen der Freundesgruppe des syrischen Volkes zu sehen. Darin sind 70 Staaten vertreten, die trotz russisch-chinesischer Blockade für den Wandel in Syrien eintreten. Deutschland hat in der Freundesgruppe zusammen mit den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten die Verantwortung für die Arbeitsgruppe Wirtschaftlicher Wiederaufbau und Entwicklung übernommen. Die erste Sitzung fand Ende Mai in Abu Dhabi statt, die zweite Ende Juni in Berlin. In Berlin wurde jüngst ein Sekretariat eingerichtet, das die Sitzungen koordinieren und den Kontakt zur syrischen Opposition halten soll, geleitet vom ehemaligen Chef des afghanischen Büros der Kreditanstalt für Wiederaufbau (KfW) Gunnar Wälzholz. Das Auswärtige Amt finanziert das Sekretariat mit 600.000 Euro für zunächst sechs Monate. Deutsche Diplomaten äußern sich erfreut, dass der Syrische Nationalrat, der größte Zusammenschluss oppositioneller Kräfte, sich beim Treffen der Arbeitsgruppe klar zu Marktwirtschaft und Korruptionsbekämpfung bekannt hat,“ ergänzt Lau. 23
> 21



Aber nein, Don, wir würden niemals politische, finanzielle, logistische oder militärische Hilfe für illegale Operationen ohne UN-Mandat bereitstellen, schließlich ist der Einsatz der Deutschen Auflklärungsflieger in Syrien ja mit Assad abgestimmt.



> Für die Bevölkerung Syriens noch verheerender als die diplomatische Blockade ist die ökonomische Blockade, die Deutschland als stärkste Wirtschaftsmacht der EU gegen Syrien betreibt. Schon sehr frühzeitig, zu Beginn der Konflikte, verhängten die USA und die EU Sanktionen gegen Syrien. Am 6. März 2011, sogar vor Ausbruch der Unruhen in Daraa, wurde der „Syrien Freedom-Support-Act“ in den US-Kongress eingebracht – die Aufforderung an den Präsidenten, weitere Sanktionen gegen das Land zu verhängen.32 Dr. Anja Zorob von der Ruhruniversität Bochum analysiert: „Die EU und ihre Mitglieder begannen im Mai 2011 schrittweise restriktive Maßnahmen zu ergreifen. Innerhalb von weniger als einem Jahr kulminierte diese Strategie dann allerdings in einer an Umfang und Vielfältigkeit kaum je dagewesenen Sanktionierung eines Landes.“ 33 Die Folge ist eine humanitäre Katastrophe.34





Poulton schrieb:


> Wir haben bzw. hatten in Deutschland in den letzten 10 Jahren also Krieg gehabt?



Du meintest nicht Syrien. Ok. Mea culpa.
Gesellschaftliche  Entwicklungen hätten wir auch so gehabt, aber deutlich langsamer, das  heißt die AFD wäre ohne den Syrienkrieg nie so stark geworden.  Deutschland hat sich das mit ihrem Umsturz und Sanktionswahnsinn selbst eingebrockt.



Poulton schrieb:


> Plötzlich tauchten in der Ostukraine und der Krim schweigsame grüne Männchen mit ohne Abzeichen auf.



Also folge des illegalen RegimeChanges, wo die Verfassung außer Kraft gesetzt war und die USA dann ihre Marionetten einsetzte.
Ja, man muss die Vorgänge im Zusammenhang, nacheinander sehen, das fällt dir zuweilen schwer.
Du lässt immer den Teil weg der dir nicht schmeckt.

In Venezuela läuft zuweilen ähnliches ab.


----------



## seahawk (6. November 2019)

Man muss halt sagen, dass die reaktionäre Politik der CDU und der SPD unter Schröder Wegbereiter der AfD war. Deutschland braucht einen Linksruck um die Gesellschaft zu verändern. Wir brauchen eine 2/3 Mehrheit der Linken um Deutschland  wieder zu einer sozialistisch, internationalistischen Gesellschaft der Gerechtigkeit und Toleranz zu formen.


----------



## Hannesjooo (6. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sollte das kommen würde viele (ich wahrscheinlich auch) nicht arbeiten, denn es lohnt sich dann nur noch bei gut bezahlten Jobs.



Alle Jobs, die keiner mehr machen möchte, werden dann so bezahlt 
wie sie schon immer bezahlt werden müssten. 
Durch das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen würde vieles dumme
aufhören. Den zwang auf einen schlecht bezahlten Drecksjob und 
die damit verbundene Hektik gäbe es nicht mehr. 
Vieles würde schon deswegen besser.

Im Nahen Osten wurde auf Gesetze geschi**en:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-QPCp2uRkx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=40FqSrP_DEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2019)

> Russland ist das einzige Land das innerhalb des Völkerrechts in Syrien verweilt, weil die legitime syrische Regierung Russland um Hilfe gebeten hat.
> Alle anderen "Freunde Syriens" sind dort illegal, das ist ein klarer Fakt, den du nicht wegwischen kannst.
> Wir beteiligen uns somit an einem illegalen Angriffskrieg, da wir für die Operation Combined Joint Task Force ein UN-Mandat benötigen, was wir nicht haben.
> Keine der koalitionsparteien die gegen den Islamischen Staat oder gegen Assad gekämpft hat, besitzt ein UN-Mandat, sondern handeln illegal. Auch die US Regierung handelt illegal, seit Beginn des Krieges.
> ...



Ach du hälst die Assad Regierung für legitim?
Siehste da unterscheiden wir uns schon fundamental, ich halte sie eben nicht für legitim aus hunderten von Gründen, aber vor allen dingen deshalb, weil sie eine Opposotion zu Millionen ermorderte und folterte, damit verliert man jegliche Legitimität und auch erst als diese Massemord und Foltermaschine richtig anrollte, stellten sich andere Staaten völlig zurecht auf die Seite der syrischen Opposition!
Und da kannst du mir hundertmal mit der Uno kommen, die Russland durch seinen ständigen Sitz einfach blockert hat!

Wie man an deinen Lügenausführungen zur Ukraine sieht, wo Hunderttausende Menschen für einen Regimechange auf die Straße gegangen sind, sind für dich Menschen, vor allen Menschen die gegen dir genehme diktatorische/autokratische Regime kämpfen aus einer Vielzahl von Gründen, zum Abschlachten freigegeben, zum wohle der dir genehmen Diktatoren und Autokraten, dass ist halt deine persönliche "Empathie", die du vor dir her trägst.

Das sehen halt Milliarden von Menschen anders als du auf der Welt!


----------



## Hannesjooo (6. November 2019)

@ Don-71 
In dem Punkt muss ich Poly beistimmen.
Nach internationalem Recht ist das Assad Regime Legitim,
auch das von Nord-Korea und auch das von China.
Moralisch nicht, aber das ist erstmal keine Rechtsfrage.

Zum Thema Russland Ukraine:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=87FdCpiSbi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (6. November 2019)

Sehen ich genau so, Don-71

Bzgl. Ukraine ist es schlichtweg Ansichtssache.

Mein "westlicher" Standpunkt ist der, dass ein korruptes System von der eigenen Bevölkerung gestürzt wurde (ob die jetzige Regierung nun so viel besser ist, sei mal dahingestellt).

Dass hier Putin bzw. Russland ein Problem damit hatte, liegt auf der Hand, zerstört es doch die Restauration einer russischen Großmacht.

Immerhin hatte Russland die Ukraine und Weißrussland Jahrhunderte lang als ihr eigenes Staatsgebiet betrachtet.

Die (Achtung: Völkerrecht) unrechtmäßige Annexion der Krim zeigt ja deutlich, wie er tickt.

Die Aktivitäten Russlands im Donbass haben eine einzige strategische Vorteilserkenntnis:

Russland ist militärisch nicht ein Mal in der Lage, in diesem recht umgrenzten Gebiet substanzielle Erfolge zu verzeichnen - sieht man mal vom Abschuß eines zivilen Flugzeuges ab.


Syrien:

Prinzipiell ist es richtig, dass ALLE beteiligten Parteien kein UN-Mandant in Syrien haben.

Im Übrigen auch Russland nicht... 

Völkerrechtlich ist es so, dass es eben keinen offiziellen Bündnispakt zw. der Regierung Assad und Russland gibt, was formal ebenso einer illegalen Einmischung gleich kommt.

Genau mit dieser Erkenntnis kommt es nicht von ungefähr, dass Russland ebenso viel "Polizei" wie Soldaten nach Syrien geschickt hat um das schwache Deckmäntelchen der Hilfestellung zu legitimieren.

Anders als Soldaten ist der Einsatz von "Ordnungskräften" bei Hilferuf ohne Vertrag völkerrechtlich eine Grauzone und kann nicht von der UN sanktioniert/bewertet werden.

Geostrategisch hat Russland bzw. davor die UdSSR Syrien schon immer als Waffenexperimentierfeld/Stellvertreterkrieg Syrien vs. Israel "benutzt".


Ebenso geostrategisch ist die Flüchtlingskrise zu betrachten.

Erst die massive Gewalt gegenüber der eigenen Bevölkerung - allein aus Machterhalt - hat letztlich auch bei uns die Flüchtlingskrise ausgelöst.

Es sind ja nicht nur die paar hunderttausend Syrer bei uns, sondern auch die über 3 Mio. in der Türkei die 1 Mio. im Libanon und in Summe über ein Drittel der Syrer sonstwo auf der Flucht.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2019)

Das kann man diskutieren bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag, das ist doch die gleiche krude Argumentation, mit dem der Westen beschuldigt wird vom entsprechenden Klientel, einen Angriffskrieg gegen Serbien geführt zu haben, während diese einen Genozid in Srebrenica verübt haben und sich anschickten das gleiche im Kosovo zu wiederholen. Die gleiche krude Argumentation wurde ja auch unlängst vom niedersächsischen JA Vorsitzenden angeführt, der Staufenberg als Verräter bezeichnete, weil er gegen die legitime "Regierung" Deutschlands unter Adolf vorgegangen ist usw.usw.

Nicht umsonst gibt es im Strafrecht den Rechtfertigenden Notstand, die Legitimität einer Regierung ist ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt von massivster krimmineller Energie einfach aufgebraucht.


----------



## Hannesjooo (6. November 2019)

Und das weil man den Irak zerstört, aber nicht wieder stabilisiert hatte, 
200000 Soldaten wurden in die Arbeitslosigkeit geschickt, aber alle Rüstungsgüter
im Land gelassen. 
Was kann da schon passieren mit Frustrierten bewaffneten Exsoldaten....



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst gibt es im Strafrecht den  Rechtfertigenden Notstand, die Legitimität einer Regierung ist ab einem  gewissen Zeitpunkt von massivster krimineller Energie einfach  aufgebraucht.


Dieser Paragraf ist so schwammig formuliert, dass man ihn immer
Nutzen kann, wie man will. Warum wird dann nicht Korea befreit oder
China, da verschwinden mehr Menschen und dagegen sieht der nahe 
Osten aus wie streitende Kleinkinder.
Nofunfakt am Rande: Der Irak wollte kurz vor dem Eingreifens Bush jr.
ihre Ölgeschäfte von Dollar entbinden und auf Euro umstellen...


----------



## Ray2015 (6. November 2019)

"Die Nazikeule" wird hier im Thread ja sehr gerne geschwungen. 

YouTube


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2019)

Das war einer der schwerwiegensten Fehler oder auch nicht, es kommt immer auf die Perspektive an, aber es war absolut abzusehen und hat nichts, wirklich nichts mit Stabilisierung des Iraks zu tun, sondern einzig und alleine mit dem Bevölkerungsanteilen im Irak und ihrem muslimischen Glaubens als Schiiten und Suniten. Wobei der Irak schon immer einen Mehrheitsanteil von Schiiten in der Bevölkerung hatte!

Durchgängig wurden die Schiiten vom Saddam Regime unterdrückt, verschlimmert durch den Irak und Iran Krieg, es gab eine ausschließliche Sunitische Führungselite, die sowohl Schiiten als auch Kurden (mit Giftgas) unterdrückte.
Also war es doch völlig klar, das es bei freien Wahlen im Irak genau dazu kommen würde, was wir gesehen haben, die Schiiten mit iher Mehrheitsbevölkerung haben die Wahlen gewonnen und die verhasste sunitische Minderheit, die sie Jahrzehnte unterdrückt haben vom Hof gejagt. Da kann man nichts stabilisieren, das wäre bei jeder freien Wahl passiert, weil es in der "Natur" der Dinge lag. Die Kurden haben sich ja auch sofort abgesetzt und eine eigene Autonomie aufgebaut, die wollen mit beiden muslimischen Glaubenrichtungen und deren Streit nichts zu tun haben.

Der Irak wird m.M. nach nie in den nächsten Jahrzehnten ein normales Land werden, das werden freie Wahlen und die Vergangenheit immer verhindern, auch wenn das Paradox klingen mag, dass sind die Fakten!
Im Grunde genommen ist der der Irak nur mit einer gewaltsammen Diktatur zu "regieren".


----------



## compisucher (6. November 2019)

Es ist auch die Unkenntnis über geopolitische Zusammenhänge und - wen wundert es in diesem Fred - Unkenntnis über die geschichtlichen Zusammenhänge,
dass einzelne Protagonisten sich bemüßigt fühlen, verbale Happen als die alleinige Wahrheit anzusehen.
Dieses Spiel der verbalen Indoktrination beherrscht ganz rechts ebenso wie ganz links.


Um es vorweg zu nehmen, natürlich hat der "Westen" auch gehörig Dreck am Stecken, wenn es darum geht geopolitische Ziele (militärisch) durchzusetzen.
Aber Dreck mit Dreck aufzuwiegen bringt die Sachdiskussion und vor allem die Problemlösung definitiv nicht voran.

Vor allem hilft es keinem einzigen syrischen Flüchtling, dass der Status Quo, die Stabilisierung des alten Regimes erzielt wurde.

Immerhin sitzen die Konfliktparteien im Verfassungskommitee zusammen, Lösungen erwarte ich aber kurzfristig keine:
Kristin Helberg zum Syrien-Verfassungskomitee - "Der Versuch, eine politische Loesung vorzutaeuschen"


----------



## Poulton (6. November 2019)

jungle.world - Zum Tode des Terror-Kalifen



seahawk schrieb:


> Wir brauchen eine 2/3 Mehrheit der Linken um Deutschland  wieder zu einer sozialistisch, internationalistischen Gesellschaft der Gerechtigkeit und Toleranz zu formen.


"Wieder"? Wann war die Bundesrepublik je eine sozialistisch-internationalistische Gesellschaft? Selbst in der DDR wurde der Internationalismus nur als Banner vor sich hergetragen. Die wirklichen Zustände sprachen eine andere Sprache und der dort über 40 Jahre lang praktizierte real existierende Sozialismus, ist, außer vielleicht einzelne Bestandteile, nicht wirklich eine Alternative, außer für irgendwelche K-Gruppen-Sektierer.



compisucher schrieb:


> Immerhin sitzen die Konfliktparteien im Verfassungskommitee zusammen, Lösungen erwarte ich aber kurzfristig keine:
> Kristin Helberg zum Syrien-Verfassungskomitee - "Der Versuch, eine politische Loesung vorzutaeuschen"


Und die Kurden müssen auf Geheiß des Terrorpaten vom Bosporus draußen bleiben. Da ist der nächste Konflikt vorprogrammiert.



compisucher schrieb:


> hat letztlich auch bei uns die Flüchtlingskrise ausgelöst.


Nicht zu vergessen die massive Unterfinanzierung des UNHCR, wo sich alle  Geldgeber, ganz egal ob Russland, Deutschland, USA, China, ... nicht  mit Ruhm bekleckert haben.


----------



## compisucher (6. November 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Und das weil man den Irak zerstört, aber nicht wieder stabilisiert hatte,
> 200000 Soldaten wurden in die Arbeitslosigkeit geschickt, aber alle Rüstungsgüter
> im Land gelassen.
> Was kann da schon passieren mit Frustrierten bewaffneten Exsoldaten....



Zustimmung.

Man bedenke aber -wieder Geschichte- dass der Irak unter Hussein zwei heftige Angriffskriege  gegen Nachbarländer geführt hat.

Der Iran-Irak Krieg, sozusagen "WW I light" mit mehreren hunderttausend Toten:
Erster Golfkrieg – Wikipedia

und der Angriffskrieg auf Kuwait:
Zweiter Golfkrieg – Wikipedia


Hussein wurde zur unkalkulierbaren Gefahr für alle Anrainer und selbst Russland hat, sehr wohlüberlegt und aus Eigeninteresse, die Füße stillgehalten...


Die politische Legitimation des III. Golfkrieges und die Besetzung des Iraks durch vornehmlich US-Truppen ist allerdings diskussionsfähig....
Irakkrieg – Wikipedia

Hat schon seine Gründe, warum sich der IS ausgerechnet dort und im Machtvakuum etablieren konnte.


----------



## compisucher (6. November 2019)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> "Die Nazikeule" wird hier im Thread ja sehr gerne geschwungen.



Wobei es ja eigentlich nur ein kleineres Thema in meinen Augen ist.

Aus der Geschichte lernen fasse ich umfassender, globaler und über Jahrtausende auf.

Dazu gibt es einige Zeitrafferfilme, die verdeutlichen, was ich im folgenden meine, z. B. der hier:
YouTube

Wichtigste Erkenntnis:

Egal wie lange und wie nachhaltig eine expansive Macht in Europa unterwegs war, stets konsolidierte sich die Macht so, dass die Einzelne auch kleinere Völker immer wieder in ihrem Kerngebiet ihren Staat hatten.

Fazit: 
Generell Krieg aber vor allem Krieg im Sinne "Landgewinn" ist völlig sinnfrei, weil alle beteiligten Kombattanten i. d. R. personell und wirtschaftlich so hohe Verluste erleiden, 
dass die Entwicklung im Schnitt bei 2 Jahren Krieg um ca. 20 Jahre gebremst wird und das geopolitische Ergebnis spätesten nach 200 Jahren = 0 ist...

Das mag unsagbar nüchtern klingen und berücksichtigt die Leiden der Menschen in keinster Weise, zeigt aber auch auf, dass JEDER in JEDEM Krieg sinnfrei gelitten hat.

Das eigentliche Problem ist nur, dass keine Regierung, kein Volk, kein Land je aus dieser glasklaren Erkenntnis irgendetwas gelernt hat, 
dass es eigentlich gar nie einer Armee bedarf, weil militärisch + sehr langfristig noch nie ein substanzieller Erfolg erzielt wurde.


----------



## Hannesjooo (6. November 2019)

Die Situation ist wunderbar mit der Europas während des 30-Jährigen 
Krieg zu vergleichen.
Protestanten gegen Katholiken. Auch rein vom Alter ist die Muslimische 
Religion auch quasi im 16/17 Jahrhundert....
Was auch wieder Tragikomisch hier passt ;D.
@compy
Wie oft die Anstalt hier wieder Passendes liefert.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tC_vYJBhJuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der eine liefert Senf, der andere Gas. was können wir dafür das die 
daraus Senfgas machen .......


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ray2015 (6. November 2019)

Mal ein paar Tipps wie man die AfD hätte unter 5% bringen können. Video ist von Oktober 2010. Ist also schon zu spät. Danke Rotkaeppchen und Co. Unter anderem durch euch gewinnt die AfD auch weiterhin an Zuwachs. Weiter machen xD

YouTube


----------



## JePe (6. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Übrigens kann es sein, dass der Tod Walter Lübckes kein Zufall war, sondern gewollt, aber dazu muss man mal die Entwicklungen noch abwarten, Stichwort NSU.



Luebcke ist nicht an Niereninsuffizienz verstorben, sondern wurde ermordet. Selbstverstaendlich war das kein "Zufall", sondern ein mutmasslich politisch motiviertes Verbrechen. Oder was genau moechtest Du uns mit diesem One-Liner sagen? Und hat Dein Handy eigentlich die Titelmelodie von Akte X als Klingelton?

Bis hierhin dachte ich, dass Du ein missionierender Steeler Jung bist. Aber noe - Du bist einfach bloss ein Spinner.


----------



## compisucher (6. November 2019)

U. U. deutet er mit dem Stichwort NSU an, dass das Netzwerk größer ist als gedacht - was durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen liegen könnte.

Dass die drei von der NSU-Tankstelle Gewalttaten ausführen können, haben sie ja hinlänglich bewiesen, ob sie allerdings auch die geistigen Väter waren, steht woanders.


----------



## Poulton (6. November 2019)

Wie man schaffe89 kennt, will er nur wieder eine abstruse Theorie zusammenspinnen, an deren Ende noch Merkel persönlich den Mord in Auftrag gegeben hat, nur um Stimmung gegen die arme AfD zu machen...


----------



## Hannesjooo (6. November 2019)

@ Ray
Falsch, durch gezielte Desinformation wie im3. Reich und der 
gewollten Dummheit der Massen.
Niemand in meiner "Bubble" würde die AfD wählen.
Durchaus mancher die CDU (was ich noch verstehen kann)
Aber viele die ich kenne Wählen SPD Linke oderauch OK die die Partei. 
Ich habe ein großes Problem mit jemanden der die AfD wählt.
Kein noch so schleimiger (Geld-)Schein-gebildeter AfD
Influ kann mir weiß machen das mit Rechten diskutiert werden kann.
Nein ich will nicht, warum auch. Neo-Liberale die sich für den kleinen
Bürger stark machen wollen? 
Ja is klar. 
Das der Euro die Schere weiter geöffnet hatte zwischen Arm und Reich 
ist mir klar, aber eine Abkehr davon wäre eine weitere Umverteilung von
 Arm nach Reich...
Lest zwischen den Zeilen, da steht was die AfD ist. Eine Reichenpartei die 
noch dreister lügt als die FDP und CDU zusammen, da sie sich Bürgerlich
gibt aber Sozialausgaben kürzen will.


----------



## Poulton (6. November 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> da sie sich Bürgerlich
> gibt aber Sozialausgaben kürzen will.


Nicht nur die Sozialausgaben. Seitens der Bundestagsfraktion echaufiert* man sich ja sogar darüber, dass Deutschland mittlerweile einiges mehr an das UNHCR überweist. Obwohl selbst das noch Minibeträge im Vergleich zu manch anderen sind.

* = O-Ton: "Exorbitanter Anstieg der Zuwendungen an den UNHCR" und danach viel mimimi


----------



## compisucher (6. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wie man schaffe89 kennt, will er nur wieder eine abstruse Theorie zusammenspinnen, an deren Ende noch Merkel persönlich den Mord in Auftrag gegeben hat, nur um Stimmung gegen die arme AfD zu machen...



Psychologisch gut erklärbar, nicht jetzt persönlich auf ihn bezogen (ich kenne ihn ja nicht ein mal).

In einer Diskussion bezieht ein bestimmter Anteil an Personen die Position des vermeidlich Schwächeren und übernimmt die Argumentation.

Das ist grundsätzlich in Ordnung aber man muss eben aufpassen, ob es nur bei der Gegenargumentation bleibt oder ob man den Inhalt durch die Eigenargumentation irgendwann als die alleinige Wahrheit auffasst.

Beispiel Russland/Ukrainekonflikt:

Putin wird bei einigen als "Macher" gesehen, einer der umsetzt und nicht nur schwafelt = beeindruckende (Führungs-)Persönlichkeit
Russland ist der große Verlierer des kalten Krieges gewesen und ist von einer Großmacht zu einem Schwellenland mit Atomwaffen abgesunken = Mitleid
Oftmals und gut beobachtbar ist dann der Versuch, persönliche Verbindungen mit dem eigenen Schicksal aufzubauen = Selbstmitleid, so nicht, nicht mit mir
Russland/Putin nutzt die Schwächen der offenen Diskussionskultur in Westeuropa (sonstwo??) im Netz und verbreitet "seine" Wahrheiten = Agitation

Irgendwann ist der Volksaufstand in der Ukraine dann nicht mehr der Aufschrei des Volkes gegen ein überkorruptes System von Russlands Gnaden sondern ein gezielter Umsturz durch westliche Geheimdienste.
Dadurch wird plötzlich der Gegenaufstand der Russlandtreuen (was anderes ist ja der Donbass nicht) instrumentalisiert und als legitim dargestellt.

Das wirklich interessante ist, dass hierdurch der "Vertreter" der Russland-Argumentation irgendwann gar nicht mehr mitbekommt,
dass er ebenso instrumentalisiert wird.
Recht geschickt werden die "westliche Werte", "Nationalstolz" und ähnliche, meist konservative Wertepositionen in die neue Wertevorstellung überführt und ausgenutzt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. November 2019)

Die ganzen Diskussionen sind alle sehr spannend, trotzdem geht es mir mehr um eine Wiederholung der Geschicht, also:

_- Saalschlachten und aggressive Stimmung: _
Da sehe ich Parallelen der SA mit Hooligens und Gewaltbereiten Rechtsextremen, es sind inzwischen 24.000, die nur auf einen Wink der NSAfD warten
_
- Einfache Feindbilder aufbauen:_
 Was früher "der Jude" war, wird heute der Flüchtling und der Ausländer im Allgemeinen

_- Massenverhaftungen in Deutschland: _
Früher waren es gut 100.000 Kommunisten, Gewerkschaftler und SPDler, die mit fadenscheinigen Begründungen verhaftet worden, die NSAfD mit ihren Getreuen Rechtsextremen erstellt heute schon Listen von zu Tötenden und oder anderweitig zu beseitigenden 

_- Aufheben der Gewaltenteilung:_
Gauland schgwafelt von "System überwinden

_- Kriegsvorbereitungen:_
Wer sich die Vorschläge zur AfD-Wehr durchliest, dieht die Parallelen zur wieder gegründeter Wehrmacht

Wie realistisch sind ähnliche Zustände, wie kann man dem ganzen friedlich und rechtsstaatlich einhalt gebieten und was macht man mit den Millionen verlorenen Seelen, die der AfD anhängen und jenseits der Verfassung stehen?


----------



## Hannesjooo (6. November 2019)

Die sagen in ca 30 Jahren: Davon haben wir nichts gewusst oder
Ich hatte meine befehle. Leute nicht falsch verstehen ich bin gegen
Krieg und gewallt aber, wenn ich eins gut kann dann Schlüsse ziehen.
Auf mittelfristige Sicht werden wir nicht um einen 3. Welt/Europakrieg
Herumkommen. Viele fronten bilden sich schon jetzt. Ich warte auf die 
eine Rezession die alles verändert, die China und USA Blase wird iwann
Platzen und eine Jahrtausend-Rezession wird ihr folgen. Wenn die 
Menschen noch mehr verzweifelt sind als jetzt schon, mir graut vor dem
Gedanken....


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2019)

Jetzt kommen wieder die Weltuntergangsszenarios!

Lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf, die AfD ist ein Problem, wenn es zu nimmt, gibt es den Artiklel 18 GG und den Artikel 20 GG, als Ultima Ratio darf ich jedem AfDler ins Gesicht schießen, der die bestehende Ordnung abschaffen will, steht so ausdrücklich im GG. Dazu kommen Berufsverbote, wenn die AfD als Ganzes zum Beobachtungsfall wird und andere Maßnahmen der wehrhaften Demokratie. Wir reden hier über noch nicht mal 15% der Bevölkerung, mit abnehmender Tendenz im Westen, der Osten ist anscheinend auf einem destruktiven und protestierenden Selbstfindungstripp, ich persönlich habe mit diesen Leuten abgeschlossen, weil sie nichts anderes können, als 20-30 Jahre alte Kamellen wie ein Schild vor sich zu halten. Mich persönlich interessiert die Zukunfzt, die Vergangenheit kann NIEMAND mehr ändern und die AfD hat außer der Opfermentalität mit denen sie die Leute im Osten bestärkt nichts anderes zu bieten. Statt der Juden ist halt jetzt der Ausländer oder Migtrant an allem Schuld, ist das gleiche in Grün wie 1933, zu Zukunftsthemen hat die AfD Nichts absolut Nichts zu bieten, schlimmer noch sie will die Zeit 70-90 Jahre zurückdrehen.

Genau das gleiche betrifft irgendwelche Wirtschaftsblasen! Natürlich werden wir wieder Abschwünge und Rezessionen erleben, mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch geplatzte Blasen, aber wie schon die letzten Jahrzehnte wird das Leben normal weitergehen und der nächste Aufschwung kommt auch. Bei jeder oder vor jeder Rezession wurde schon immer von SUPER oder ewigandauernd gesprochen, blos passiert ist es so noch nie. Die schlimmste Rezession war 1929 und daraus hat nun die Politik weltweit gelent, konnte man an den Krisen danach sehen. Und die Vorraussage es gibt absehbar einen europäischen Krieg, halte ich angesichts der EU für völligen Blödsinn, das einzig Unwahrscheinliche wäre ein imperialer Krieg Russlands gegen Europa, aber auch den sehe ich nicht, immerhin reichen die französischen Atomwaffen, um auch die Russen daran zu erinnern, das sie den endgültigen Preis für solche Handlungen zu zahlen hätten.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (6. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier mal ein schöner Artikel, um eine Diskussion zu beginnen, ob sich aktuell etwas wiederholt, was sich nicht wiederholen sollte:
> _
> "... Zum ersten Mal zieht die NSDAP (1923) in den badischen Landtag ein. Die  Frankfurter Zeitung zieht erste Schlüsse aus dem Wahlerfolg – und glaubt  derweil nicht, dass die Partei die Demokratie gefährden könnte. ..."_
> Historisches E-Paper: NSDAP erstmals im badischen Landtag
> ...


Man kann es mit eigenen Augen sehen. Zumindest, wenn man sie benutzt. Deutsche haben schwul zu sein, Therapien gegen Homosexualität sollen verboten werden. Schwule, Bunte, Kinderlose sollen sich aber ihr knappes Land mit immer mehr Zuwanderern, die im Regelfall von der Toleranz der Deutschen nichts halten und munter Kinder en mass in die Welt setzen, teilen. Sieht alles nach "Umvolkung" aus.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (6. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen wieder die Weltuntergangsszenarios!
> 
> Lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf, die AfD ist ein Problem, wenn es zu nimmt, gibt es den Artiklel 18 GG und den Artikel 20 GG, als Ultima Ratio darf ich jedem AfDler ins Gesicht schießen, der die bestehende Ordnung abschaffen will, steht so ausdrücklich im GG. Dazu kommen Berufsverbote, wenn die AfD als Ganzes zum Beobachtungsfall wird und andere Maßnahmen der wehrhaften Demokratie. Wir reden hier über noch nicht mal 15% der Bevölkerung, mit abnehmender Tendenz im Westen, der Osten ist anscheinend auf einem destruktiven und protestierenden Selbstfindungstripp, ich persönlich habe mit diesen Leuten abgeschlossen, weil sie nichts anderes können, als 20-30 Jahre alte Kamellen wie ein Schild vor sich zu halten. Mich persönlich interessiert die Zukunfzt, die Vergangenheit kann NIEMAND mehr ändern und die AfD hat außer der Opfermentalität mit denen sie die Leute im Osten bestärkt nichts anderes zu bieten. Statt der Juden ist halt jetzt der Ausländer oder Migtrant an allem Schuld, ist das gleiche in Grün wie 1933, zu Zukunftsthemen hat die AfD Nichts absolut Nichts zu bieten, schlimmer noch sie will die Zeit 70-90 Jahre zurückdrehen.
> 
> Genau das gleiche betrifft irgendwelche Wirtschaftsblasen! Natürlich werden wir wieder Abschwünge und Rezessionen erleben, mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch geplatzte Blasen, aber wie schon die letzten Jahrzehnte wird das Leben normal weitergehen und der nächste Aufschwung kommt auch. Bei jeder oder vor jeder Rezession wurde schon immer von SUPER oder ewigandauernd gesprochen, blos passiert ist es so noch nie. Die schlimmste Rezession war 1929 und daraus hat nun die Politik weltweit gelent, konnte man an den Krisen danach sehen. Und die Vorraussage es gibt absehbar einen europäischen Krieg, halte ich angesichts der EU für völligen Blödsinn, das einzig Unwahrscheinliche wäre ein imperialer Krieg Russlands gegen Europa, aber auch den sehe ich nicht, immerhin reichen die französischen Atomwaffen, um auch die Russen daran zu erinnern, das sie den endgültigen Preis für solche Handlungen zu zahlen hätten.


Klingt nach Abschaffung unserer Grundordnung, um den CDU-Nachfolger AfD loszuwerden. Deine Maßnahmen der "wehrhaften Demokratie" sind Maßnahmen rigoroser Regime. Wer das notwendige Demokratieverständnis, um einen politischen Gegner tolerieren (von Toleranz) zu können, nicht aufbringen kann, der gefährdet möglicherweise unsere Grundordnung.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2019)

Der klassische Einzeller Kommentar, von nichts eine Ahnung und davon wenig!
Die Geburtenrate in Deutschland steigt seit mehr als 10 Jahren wieder an, aber lass mal und lebe weiter in deiner homophoben Blase!

Ach und könntest noch den örtlichen Stadtangestellten nennen, der dir den Verwaltungsakt zugestellt hat, dass du Schwul sein musst? Dafür wäre ich sehr dankbar und wir könnten uns hier alle ein Bild machen!

Edit:

Rofl
Meine Maßnahmen stehen ausdrücklich im GG, aber so viel dazu, das Rechtsradikale die Verfassung kennen in der sie leben plus weitere Gesetze der wehrhaften Demokratie, die es nicht umsonst gibt, die Grundgesetzväter hatten schon ihre Gründe, sie ins GG zu schreiben!


----------



## compisucher (6. November 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Die sagen in ca 30 Jahren: Davon haben wir nichts gewusst oder
> Ich hatte meine befehle.



In dem Punkt wirst du sicherlich recht haben.
Jene die jetzt am lautesten Schreien sind meist auch jene, die sich zuerst abducken und mit Unwissenheit glänzen.

Den Rest, was du geschrieben hast, sehe ich deutlich optimistischer.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (6. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der klassische Einzeller Kommentar, von nichts eine Ahnung und davon wenig!
> Die Geburtenrate in Deutschland steigt seit mehr als 10 Jahren wieder an, aber lass mal und lebe weiter in deiner homophoben Blase!
> 
> Ach und könntest noch den örtlichen Stadtangestellten nennen, der dir den Verwaltungsakt zugestellt hat, dass du Schwul sein musst? Dafür wäre ich sehr dankbar und wir könnten uns hier alle ein Bild machen!
> ...


Die Geburtenrate ist so niedrig wie fast nirgends und das bedeutet, daß wir Zuwanderer brauchen. Die kann man aber nicht wahllos ins Land lassen.

Deutschland: Nur 34.000 Fluechtlinge haben einen Job - Hunderttausende suchen noch - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Dein Demokratieverständnis: "Alles rechts von mir sind Rechtsradikale (und das sind so ziemlich alle), und denen schieße ich das Gesicht weg."
Wirtschaftlich stehe ich eher links, denn die AfD-Kapitalisten würden ein Leben in Würde unterbinden und somit auch die Geburtenrate nicht fördern. Aber man muß hier auf alles verzichten für Multikulti. 93 Mrd gehen für Flüchtlinge drauf, zwischen 2015 - 20, mit dem Geld hätte man Leute wie mich unterstützen können. Aber nee, alles für die Menschenhändler, ihre "NGOs" und die kriminellen Politiker, die sie bejubeln.

NGOs and collusion with smugglers
NGOs cooperating with people smugglers in the Mediterranean

Aber mach ruhig die Äuglein zu...


----------



## compisucher (6. November 2019)

@Verruckt-Birdman:
Geburtenrate liegt mit 1,5 im Mittelfeld von Europa:
https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/docum...P-DE.pdf/49c8d937-2d00-4bc6-9f56-e8b8fa3eb671


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (6. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Verruckt-Birdman:
> Geburtenrate liegt mit 1,5 im Mittelfeld von Europa:
> https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/docum...P-DE.pdf/49c8d937-2d00-4bc6-9f56-e8b8fa3eb671


In keinem Land der Statistik reichts für den Selbsterhalt, der 2,1 voraussetzt. Die Geburten entstammen auch meist der Unterschicht, die sind für den Arbeitsmarkt nur bedingt wertvoll.

Die Grafik zeigt drei mögliche Szenarien für das zukünftige Erwerbspersonenpotenzial. Da kannst du jeweils noch ein paar Mio Arbeitsunwillige von abziehen, je besser das Szenario, desto mehr mußt du jedoch abziehen:
https://abload.de/img/epp2hkj4.jpg


----------



## Poulton (6. November 2019)

"bedingt wertvoll", "Millionen Arbeitsunwillige". Das Menschenbild hier ist mal wieder Spitzenklasse. 

Bildungsbenachteiligung in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland – Wikipedia


> Bildungschancen sind auch regional unterschiedlich, beispielsweise im  Vergleich zwischen Ost- und West-Deutschland. In Westdeutschland sind  die Chancen, ein Gymnasium zu besuchen, für ein Kind aus der oberen  Dienstklasse (Akademiker in hohen Positionen) 7,26-mal größer und für  ein Kind aus der unteren Dienstklasse 4,20-mal größer als die Chancen  eines Facharbeiterkindes (ebd.).
> Bei diesen Angaben ist zu berücksichtigen, dass die Chancen von  Kindern von an- und ungelernten Arbeitern und Landarbeitern noch  geringer sind als die der Facharbeiterkinder, jedoch weder von den PISA-  noch von den IGLU-Studien im Direktvergleich ausgewertet wurden.
> In Ostdeutschland ist die Ungleichheit der Lebenschancen kleiner.  Hier ist die Chance eines Kindes aus der oberen Dienstklasse 3,89-mal  so groß wie die eines Facharbeiterkindes und die Chance eines Kindes aus  der unteren Dienstklasse ist 2,78-mal so groß.
> Die Vermutung, dass dies an einem hohen Ausländeranteil in  Westdeutschland und an einem vermeintlich „bildungferneren“ Hintergrund  von Ausländern liege, wurde überprüft und konnte nicht bestätigt werden:[SUP][17][/SUP]




Familie: Alleinerziehende sind haeufiger arbeitslos | ZEIT Arbeit


> Insgesamt musste mehr als jeder dritte Alleinerziehende (36 Prozent)  Hartz-IV-Leistungen beziehen, darunter auch viele Erwerbstätige. In der  Gesamtbevölkerung war es nur jeder zehnte Haushalt (9,4 Prozent).


"50 Prozent aller schwer oder chronisch psychisch Kranken sind arbeitslos."
DGB | Schwerbehinderte: Arbeitslosigkeit weiter ueber dem Durchschnitt
Aber bestimmt alles nur "Millionen Arbeitsunwillige", bei denen man mal den Bann Sanktionshammer kreisen lassen muss.


----------



## compisucher (6. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Geburten entstammen auch meist der Unterschicht, die sind für den Arbeitsmarkt nur bedingt wertvoll.


Der Satz irritiert jetzt mich auch ein wenig...


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Geburten entstammen auch meist der Unterschicht, die sind für den Arbeitsmarkt nur bedingt wertvoll.



Was ist das denn für ein Satz?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (6. November 2019)

Ja, da dreht ihr alle auf, aber Poulton hat einen Teil der Ursachen selbst dargestellt.


----------



## compisucher (6. November 2019)

Keiner dreht auf, denke einfach mal in Ruhe darüber nach, was du gerade geschrieben hast.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (6. November 2019)

Wer hat schon Lust auf das low life in einer Zeitarbeitsfirma. Nee, da erreicht man nichts und bleibt für immer ganz unten. Da hat nicht jeder Bock drauf.


----------



## Poulton (6. November 2019)

Mehr Zeit zum Leben, Lieben, Lachen...
Der Kampf um die 35-Stunden-Woche
Gegenblende Debattenmagazin | Es braucht eine aufklaererische OEffentlichkeit
http://library.fes.de/library/netzquelle/bilder/ga06.jpg


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mehr Zeit zum Leben, Lieben, Lachen...


Heute kann jeder nach Belieben in Teilzeit gehen und seine Stunden reduzieren. Das ist auch ein guter Weg. Genauso wichtig sind Urlaubstage. 
Teilzeit arbeiten | Der Arbeitnehmer hat Anspruch auf Teilzeitarbeit - Finanztip

Das sind alles tolle soziale Errungenschaften, und natürlich haben uns die Drecksnazis mit der totalen Zerstörung im Krieg um viele Jahrzehnte zurückgeworfen. Geben wir ihnen keine zweite Chance.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Wochenarbeitszeit – Wikipedia
...



compisucher schrieb:


> Keiner dreht auf, denke einfach mal in Ruhe darüber nach, was du gerade geschrieben hast.


Nichts weiter als verunglimpfende Beleidigungen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (6. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nichts weiter als verunglimpfende Beleidigungen.


Die AfDler bezeichnen sich aber nicht als Drecksnazis, sondern eher als konservative Wirtschaftsliberale. Soviel zu den verunglimpfenden Beleidigungen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die AfDler bezeichnen sich aber nicht als Drecksnazis, sondern eher als konservative Wirtschaftsliberale. Soviel zu den verunglimpfenden Beleidigungen.


Steht in meinem Satz ein Wort von AfD?  Unterlass Deine Unterstellungen. Es geht um die Drecksnazis, die unser Land in Schutt und Asche gelegt haben. Und darum gibt man Drecksnazis auch keine weitere Chance. Es ist egal, welchen Tarnnamen sie annehmen. Es gab seit 1946 hinreichend viele Parteien, die Drecksnazis unterschlupf gegegen haben, wie die NPD, die DVU, die Republikaner, die Schill-Partei und wie sie alle hießen.  Und wo sammeln sich Drecksnazis heute? Was meinst Du, welche Partei Faschisten unterstützen, dort Mitglied werden oder sie wählen? Welche Partei fällt Dir da ein?

Danke

Kleiner Hinweis:
_Gerichtlich bestätigt: Man darf Höcke als “Faschist” bezeichnen_
Quelle:  Gerichtlich bestaetigt: Man darf Hoecke als "Faschist" bezeichnen - Volksverpetzer


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (6. November 2019)

Um der AfD beitreten zu können, muß man sich zu unserer demokratischen Grundordnung bekennen. Im übrigen haben die Nazis unser Land nicht in Schutt und Asche gelegt, sondern ganz tolle Demokraten waren es und sie haben bis heute mit dem in Schutt und Asche legen nicht mehr aufgehört.
Meine sogenannte Unterstellung ist also richtig? Welche Partei mir einfällt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Um der AfD beitreten zu können, muß man sich zu unserer demokratischen Grundordnung bekennen.


   Der war gut. Ungefähr so gut, wie die NSDAP als demokratische Partei zu bezeichnen.
Das ist der Grund, warum ich Diskussionen mit bestimmten Menschen strikt ablehne.

Man entdeckt dabei weitere Parallelen zu damals: Lügen, Verzerren und Relativieren.
Schaut Euch die Nürnberger Prozesse an, dann erkennt man die scheinheiligen Schweinepriester


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (6. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der war gut. Ungefähr so gut, die die NSDAP als demokratische Partei zu bezeichen.
> 
> Das ist der Grund, warum ich Diskussionen mit bestimmten Menschen strikt ablehne


Tja, so ist es aber und Gauland ist sogar Nato-Fan. Die AfD vertritt die Standpunkte, welche die CDU als "nazi" aufgeben mußte.

Wer solche Politiker wählt,
https://static.nexilia.it/nextquotidiano/2019/11/max-aschenbach.jpg

der nimmt halt zwangsläufig diverse Nazi-Notstände in Kauf, die dem ganzen Land schaden.
Kostet der „Nazi-Notstand“ Dresden den Ruf?  -
	Dresden -
	Bild.de

Es ist doch so: Wenn ich als Person nicht die Deutungshoheit über meine politischen Ansichten habe, sondern ein Affe, dann stimmt etwas nicht mit unserer Grundordnung.


----------



## Poulton (6. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Heute kann jeder nach Belieben in Teilzeit gehen und seine Stunden reduzieren.


Da sind aber einige "wenn" und "aber". Unter "nach Belieben" stell ich mir was anderes vor. 



> Das sind alles tolle soziale Errungenschaften


Montanmitbestimmungsgesetz. Das wohl beste Mitbestimmungsgesetz was es in Deutschland gibt. Leider nur für die Montanindustrie gültig.
OEkonom Bontrup ueber Wirtschaftskrise: "Wir machen so weiter - unfassbar" - taz.de



> 1067936[/ATTACH]


35h aber auch nur im Westen und nur in bestimmten Branchen und tarifgebunden Unternehmen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. November 2019)

Der "Volksverpetzer" ist für mich so seriös wie die BILD.
Nimm doch bitte bessere Quellen, denn der genannte Umstand ist korrekt.


----------



## Hannesjooo (6. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yOIxQmHqEYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (7. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach du hälst die Assad Regierung für legitim?



Hältst du Saudische Regime für legitim? Oder das iranische Regime, oder die Regierungen der arabischen Liga?
Der Einwand ist ja wohl lächerlich. Du kannst nicht einfach hergehen und sagen, die sind nicht legitim und daher kann man sich alles erlauben und einfach sinnlos morden.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Siehste da unterscheiden wir uns schon fundamental..



Ja, denn wir sind die Guten, wir dürfen das. Kommt mir irgendwoher bekannt vor.
Da erinnere ich mich an eine Aussage von Albright.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UOgU05nIlUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Don-71 schrieb:


> ich halte sie eben nicht für legitim aus hunderten von Gründen, aber vor allen dingen deshalb, weil sie eine Opposotion zu Millionen ermorderte...



Lol, Opposition. Woraus bestand denn die Opposition? Zuerst aus friedlichen Demonstranten und dann gab es plötzlich mehr tote Polizisten als Oppositionelle und unbekannte Sunniten, die den Konflikt massiv angeheizt haben.
Der syrische Aufstand 2011: Das Auftauchen der sunnitischen Fremdlinge | Telepolis
Dieso Story von dem bösen Regime das auf friedliche Demonstranten schießt, ist längst überholt. Es war 1:1 dasselbe wie in der Ukraine. 
Demonstrationen und dann Gewalt von dritter Seite.



> Schüler sprühen in Daraa, zehn Autominuten von der jordanischen Grenze, Anti-Assad-Graffitis an eine Schulwand und werden dann verhaftet und misshandelt. Nach westlicher Version ist dies der harmlose Beginn der Proteste gegen Baschar al-Assad und wird immer wieder als das Schlüsselereignis für den Beginn des Krieges dargestellt. Es folgen Demonstrationen in den südlichen Landesteilen, bei denen laut westlichen Medien etwa 100 Menschen durch Regierungskräfte getötet werden.
> Als Reaktion gibt es auch Pro-Assad-Demonstrationen.3 Die Version der Regierungsseite lautete: Das gewaltsame Vorgehen habe sich gegen bewaffnete Angreifer gerichtet. Gestützt wird diese Darstellung von israelischen Medien, die berichten, die Polizei habe auf bewaffnete Demonstranten geschossen und vier von ihnen getötet, während Bewaffnete in der Folge sieben Polizisten getötet hätten.4 Bereits 2012 erschien eine sehr detaillierte Analyse von Joachim Guilliard5, die der Darstellung durch unsere Medien – sowie auch der westlicher NGOs wie Amnesty International und Human Rights Watch – umfassend widerspricht, indem sie deren Darstellungen zahlreiche fundierte konträre Informationen gegenüberstellt – bis hin zu einer frühen Studie der pro-westlichen International Crisis Group.6 Aus ihnen sieht man, dass nicht erst im Verlauf des Konfliktes, ausgelöst durch brutales Regierungsvorgehen, Gewalt von den Regierungsgegnern ausging, sondern dass schon vor sowie kurz nach dem „Schülerstreich“ in Daraa zahlreiche Waffen und Kämpfer ins Land geschleust wurden7 – damals vor allem über die jordanische und libanesische Grenze.8 9 Ein Bericht des Al-Jazeera-Korrespondenten Ali Hashem zu diesem Thema wurde von Al Jazeera abgelehnt, woraufhin er den Sender verließ.10





Don-71 schrieb:


> und folterte...



Auch die USA foltern.Mal davon abgesehen, dass im nahen Osten jeder Staat dort unten Foltert und auch arglose Journalisten ermordert und zerstückelt werden, die Papiere für die Heirat abholen wollen.
Das ist ein Pulverfass, weshalb man gut beraten gewesen wäre, wenn man Assad an der Macht gelassen hätte. Das Staat war nämlich deutlich moderner und westlicher als Saudi Arabien, der Iran oder sonstige arabischen Staaten dort unten.



Don-71 schrieb:


> , damit verliert man jegliche Legitimität und auch erst als diese Massemord und Foltermaschine richtig anrollte, stellten sich andere Staaten völlig zurecht auf die Seite der syrischen Opposition!



Nein, man stellte sich schon vor den Protesten auf die Seite der Opposition und versorgte sie schon während der frühen Demonstrationen mit Söldnern und Waffen.
Ein friedlicher Weg zur Demokratie war nie vorgesehen, oder glaubst du Staaten in denen keine Demokratie herrscht, kämpfen für eine solche?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und da kannst du mir hundertmal mit der Uno kommen, die Russland durch seinen ständigen Sitz einfach blockiert hat!



Was hat man denn konkret blockiert und was genau? Link?
Eine Flugverbotszone in Syrien? Ja, logisch blockiert man solche albernen Pläne, sieht man ja was in Lybien passiert ist.
Herrscht ja eine tolle Demokratie dort.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie man an deinen Lügenausführungen zur Ukraine sieht, wo Hunderttausende Menschen für einen Regimechange auf die Straße gegangen sind



Nicht für den "Regimechange", sondern für weniger Korruption und  einen legalen Regierungswechsel mit Wahlen, nicht für einen Putsch.
Aber den Krieg haben sie ja dann bekommen und den von Nuland in einem abgehörten Telefongespräch von den USA und der NATO unterstützen Jazenjuk, als Ministerpräsident.


Don-71 schrieb:


> , sind für dich Menschen, vor allen Menschen die gegen dir genehme diktatorische/autokratische Regime kämpfen aus einer Vielzahl von Gründen...



Die USA hat in der Konsequenz keine Demokratien im nahen Osten hervorgebracht, sondern 1953 mit dem illegalen CIA Putsch Mussadeghs, jegliche Hoffnungen im Iran begraben.
Es geht den USA nicht um Demokratien, sondern weit vorrangig um Macht und Wirtschaftsinteressen, auch in der Ukraine.
Die Ukraine war nur der Denkzettel für die russischen Ambitionen in Syrien und ist letztendlich auch gescheitert.



Don-71 schrieb:


> , zum Abschlachten freigegeben, zum wohle der dir genehmen Diktatoren und Autokraten, dass ist halt deine persönliche "Empathie", die du vor dir her trägst.



Du kannst morgen auch nicht sagen Saudi Arabien hat keine Demokratie, deshalb zerstören wir das Land und die Strukturen und hoffen danach das sich eine Demokratie bildet.
Das ist schlicht illegal und ich glaube die Menschen dort unten haben ein Recht auf eine andere Meinung als wir, was für sie das Richtige ist.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das sehen halt Milliarden von Menschen anders als du auf der Welt!



Komischerweise sind die Zustimmungswerte zu Assad, auch zur schlimmsten Kriegszeit ziemlich hoch gewesen.
Wenn jemand sein eigenes Volk bombardiert hätte, dann wären diese minimal gewesen. In der westlichen Presse schlicht falsch dargestellt.

Dieser Krieg gegen das eigene Volk hat nie stattgefunden, es war der Krieg gegen Rebellen, die von außen unterstützt wurden.
Schon bevor die Proteste angefangen hatten, waren gewaltbereite Sunniten im Land die auf Polizisten schossen.



JePe schrieb:


> Luebcke ist nicht an Niereninsuffizienz verstorben, sondern wurde ermordet.



Der  Verfassungsschutz hat jahrelang den NSU gedeckt und finanziert und als  politisches Werkzeug genutzt, wieso denn nicht bei Lübcke? 



JePe schrieb:


> Selbstverstaendlich war das kein "Zufall", sondern ein mutmasslich politisch motiviertes Verbrechen.



Natürlich  war das Verbrechen politisch, die Frage ist nur wer waren die  Unterstützer im Hintergrund und von welcher politischen Seite kam die  Unterstützung.
Normalerweise handelt jemand nicht völlig alleine, sondern wird von einer Gruppierung unterstützt, Gruppierungen die im Falle des NSU auch bis in oberste politische Ämter reichen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2019)

Könnten wir zurück zum Thema kommen?

Danke


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2019)

Ja klar der Verfassungsschutz hat Lübcke umgebracht, die neuste VT von Schaffe89 in seiner völlig sinnbefreiten Bubble! 



> Der Verfassungsschutz hat jahrelang den NSU gedeckt und finanziert und als politisches Werkzeug genutzt, wieso denn nicht bei Lübcke?


Ich würde sehr sehr dringend die Drogen wechseln, die im Augenblick führen nur zu deiner absoluten Lächerlichkeit!
Das gilt übrigens auch für deine restlichen Einlassungen!


----------



## HardwareHighlander (7. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja klar der Verfassungsschutz hat Lübcke umgebracht, die neuste VT von Schaffe89 in seiner völlig sinnbefreiten Bubble!



Das habe ich nicht gesagt, aber erst ist möglich, denn Temme war unter anderem wieder mit von der Partie. "Dienstlich befasst".
Und der war ja unter anderem mehrfach in unmittelbarer Nähe bei den Tatorten und sehr wahrscheinlich Mittäter oder der eigentliche Täter.
Zufälle gibts.

NSU-Mord in Kassel: Temme muss die Leiche gesehen haben | ZEIT ONLINE

Fall Walter Luebcke: Ex-Verfassungsschuetzer war mit Stephan Ernst "dienstlich befasst" - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich würde sehr sehr dringend die Drogen wechseln, die im Augenblick führen nur zu deiner absoluten Lächerlichkeit!



Ich merke du wirst nur noch persönlich, und dir gehen die Argumente aus. Hast wohl die Links gelesen?
Du schaffst es nur in gut und böse einzuteilen. Bei dir gibt es keine Grautöne. Da würde ich mal in mich gehen.

Du musst ein bisschen Querdenken. Die US Regierung schafft es doch auch in Washington - größtenteils von der Öffentlichkeit unbemerkt - oder geduldet -  einen Kinderhandelsring zu führen. (James Alefantis von Comet PingPong ist da der Ansprechpartner)
Auch in Berlin bei Mr.Pong hat das jahrelang geklappt, bis man jetzt vor 10 Monaten die Lokation wechselte, weils zu auffällig wurde.
Und so funktionerte das auch beim NSU. Du musst einflussreiche Ämter innehaben und dann kannst du schonmal ungestraft behaupten, Bönhardt und Mundlos hätten sich in die USA abgesetzt und kannst eben polizeiliche Ermittlungen an der richtigen Adresse verhindern.
Gut, man muss das lange und kontinuierlich aufbauen, aber das klappte doch hervorragend und wahrscheinlich hat man bisher nur einen Teil des Sumpfes trockengelegt.


----------



## Hannesjooo (7. November 2019)

@ Don-71
Vieles was der Verfassungsschutz in den letzten Jahren gemacht hat, ist
um mal so Höflich zu bleiben wie es mir grade noch möglich ist eine
ABGEWIXXTE SCHEIXE gewesen. Alles im Fall des NSU was mit den 
Geheimdiensten und anderen Organen zu schaffen hatte, stinkt gewaltig.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OpVsIoDrcBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen jede Strafe für Zschäpe ist zu gering.
Aber vieles ist hier unter den Teppich gekehrt worden und ausschließen 
das der Mörder ein V-Man war der Lübcke umbrachte kann man nicht.


----------



## compisucher (7. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Komischerweise sind die Zustimmungswerte zu Assad, auch zur schlimmsten Kriegszeit ziemlich hoch gewesen.
> Wenn jemand sein eigenes Volk bombardiert hätte, dann wären diese minimal gewesen. In der westlichen Presse schlicht falsch dargestellt.
> 
> Dieser Krieg gegen das eigene Volk hat nie stattgefunden, es war der Krieg gegen Rebellen, die von außen unterstützt wurden.
> Schon bevor die Proteste angefangen hatten, waren gewaltbereite Sunniten im Land die auf Polizisten schossen.



So einen Schwachfug habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.

Ich habe hier in Summe 6 Syrer in der Ausbildung bzw. fest angestellt.
Zwei sind aus dem gleichen Dorf und haben ihre übrig gebliebene Familie mit dabei.
Das Dorf hatte vor dem Bürgerkrieg ca. 4000 EW, davon ist nach einem Angriff durch Assad-Truppen 1/3 Tot,1/2 in der Türkei und im Libanon und der Rest in Deutschland, Italien und Österreich.
In dem Dorf waren zum Zeitpunkt des Angriffes KEINE Aufständischen, faktisch KEINE Waffen sondern nur ein junger 18jähriger Blogger, der Bilder von Gräultaten aus den Nachbardörfern im Netz veröffentlichte.
Den haben sie bei lebendigen Leib die Haut abgezogen und anschließend IN der Moschee gepfählt.
Davon gibt es tonnenweise Bilder im Netz und der Fall liegt schon längst in den Den Haag.

Und das in nur EIN Dorf.

Erzähle hier also kein Unwahrheiten.

Assad hat ganz bewußt verbrannte Erde einschließlich der Bevölkerung und hier in diesem Falle unter den christlichen Assyrern verübt.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (7. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> So einen Schwachfug habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.



Das ist kein Schwachfug, sondern diese Sichtweise hat unter Syrern genausoviele Anhänger wie die Gegenseite, wobei ich mittlerweile Glaube, die Assad Gegner sind stark in der Minderheit.
Und deine Argumentation bezüglich der Frage des Völkerrechts und der russischen Einmischung.

https://www.bundestag.de/blob/563850/05f6dec762a939978c22a132ee680b9a/wd-2-029-18-pdf-data.pdf


> 2.3. Zwischenfazit
> Die russische Beteiligung am Syrienkonflikt beruht  auf der ausdrücklichen Zustimmung des Assad-Regimes, die  völkerrechtlich vertretungsbefugt ist. Insofern verletzt Russland nicht  das Gewaltverbot nach Art. 2 Nr. 4 VN-Charta. Unter dem Gesichtspunkt  des ius ad bellum ist die russische Beteiligung am Syrienkonflikt daher völkerrechtskonform.





compisucher schrieb:


> In dem Dorf waren zum Zeitpunkt des Angriffes KEINE Aufständischen, faktisch KEINE Waffen sondern nur ein junger 18jähriger Blogger, der Bilder von Gräultaten aus den Nachbardörfern im Netz veröffentlichte.



Und die Tatsache, dass in Kriegen Zivilisten getötet werden, im Glauben, sie wären Aufständische oder Gegner, ist ja nun wirklich absolut nichts neues.
Es streitet ja niemand ab, dass Assad auch Zivilisten getötet hat, die Frage ist nur die, ob das Kollateralschäden sind, oder ob es beabsichtigt ist.
Und letzteres ergibt selbst strategisch absolut null Sinn, das zu tun.


compisucher schrieb:


> Erzähle hier also kein Unwahrheiten.


Das ist keine Unwahrheit, sondern einer generelle Aussage.
Assad bombardiert nicht gezielt das eigene Volk, das wäre strategisch ein absoluter Fehler.
Aber das soll ja hier nicht das Thema sein. Hat nur am Rande was mit der AFD zu tun.
Syrien: Bevoelkerung angewidert von Milizen | Telepolis


----------



## Poulton (7. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Die US Regierung schafft es doch auch in Washington - größtenteils von der Öffentlichkeit unbemerkt - oder geduldet -  einen Kinderhandelsring zu führen. (James Alefantis von Comet PingPong ist da der Ansprechpartner)


Der längst widerlegte Pizzagate-Blödsinn darf natürlich nicht fehlen. 
 Verleumdungsaktion „Pizzagate“ : In Amerika herrscht die Lüge
Verschwoerungstheorie ueber Clinton: #Pizzagate geht weiter - taz.de
Pizzagate – Psiram
Pizzagate - RationalWiki


> Thanks to Pizzagate, something called "cybersteria" (i.e. public hysteria caused by internet trolls) is now a thing.[59] That means BS (like Pizzagate) brainstormed by assholes on 4chan or 8chan, picked up by the Alex Jones Infowars crazy train, amplified and spread by fake news sites, and then kept alive by Twitter trolls is something we're all going to have to live with.




Ernstgemeinte Frage am Rande: Muss man sich bei schaffe89/PolyOnePolymer eigentlich Gedanken darüber machen, dass er Aufgrund seiner Affinität für VT aller Art, bald selbst bewaffnet irgendetwas "aufklärt" oder gegen einen angeblichen "Bevölkerungsaustausch" "vorgeht"?


----------



## compisucher (7. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Assad bombardiert nicht gezielt das eigene Volk, das wäre strategisch ein absoluter Fehler.



Komisch, das er es dann doch macht, trotz deiner "Expertenmeinung".

Ist auch klar, dass die über 3 Mio. Syrer in der Türkei wohl dann alles Terroristen sind, oder sind nur kurz zu Einkaufen über die Grenze gefahren?

Das systematische Abwerfen von Fassbomben über Wohngebieten, Krankenhäusern und Schulen sind ja auch Hochpräzisionswaffen ohne Kollateralschaden, gelle?

Deine hier gepostete Meinung ist die eines bildungsfernen Ignoranten, in der Hoffnung, dass du hier nur provozieren möchtest und in Wirklichkeit mehr auf dem Kasten hast.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2019)

Die Politik der NSDAP war sowohl wegen weite Teile der Bevölkerung gerichtet als auch gegen seine Nachbarn. Die heutige NSAfD, als der rechtsextreme Teil der AfD, richtet ebenso ihren Kampf gegen z.B. alle "linksgrün Versifften", und dazu zählt aus der Sicht von Faschisten auch ein Herr Lübcke. Bleibt die Frage, ob nach einer fiktiven Machtübernahme ein Kreig gegen Nachbarn möglich wäre. Den Punkt sehe ich noch nicht. Wie steht ihr dazu?

Apropos Schaffe. Warum bist Du eigentlich wieder aus der AfD ausgetreten? Auf jedem Fall Danke dafür, ich kann diesen Schritt nur beglückwünschen.


----------



## MOD6699 (7. November 2019)

Ich sags mal ganz einfach und nüchtern... durch das mediale Hetzen wird das nicht weniger... es werden eher mehr folgen ...


----------



## HardwareHighlander (7. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der längst widerlegte Pizzagate-Blödsinn darf natürlich nicht fehlen.



Da hat wohl jemand die Wikileaks Mails von Clinton, Podesta, Alefantis, Abramovic etc..pp nicht gelesen oder bist du selbst Mitglied der Pizza-Party?
The realtor found a handkerchief. The map seems pizza related.
Das Thema ist doch schon lange durch. Ich meine was man da alles an eindeutigem Material von der Clique im Netz findet, ist richtig derbe, die vertreten ihre Neigung ganz offen, mit breiter Brust.
Gut, die haben die Twitter Accounts auf privat gesetzt, aber die Bands wie Sex Stains und Heavy Breathing treten ja immer noch bei Hillarys privatem "Pizzabäcker" auf.
Und das Video wie Podesta das Kind schlägt, was die Band bei Comet Ping Pong mit dem Projektor an die Wand  geworfent hat, ist ja auch immernoch im Netz. Nunja. Also da muss man glaube ich nicht diskutieren.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ernstgemeinte Frage am Rande: Muss man sich bei schaffe89/PolyOnePolymer eigentlich Gedanken darüber machen, dass er Aufgrund seiner Affinität für VT aller Art, bald selbst bewaffnet irgendetwas "aufklärt"?



Pizzagate war nie eine VT, genauso wenig wie Jimmy Savile (BBC Kinderhändlerring, Krankenhaus der Kinderschänder) oder der Lolitaexpress von Jeffrey Epstein, bzw. Doutroux. Ist alles dasselbe.
Das ist recht einfach herauszufinden, aber du lässt dein Leben generell von kognitiver Dissonanz bestimmen, da kann man dir nicht helfen.

Vermutlich denkst du auch Mundlos und Bönhardt haben sich ohne Fingerabdrücke zu hinterlassen innerhalb von 20 Sekunden mit ner Schrotflinte ermordet und vorher noch angezündet.
Die Verschwörunsgtheorie ist dann die offizielle Version und nennt sich wahrscheinlicher Tathergang.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Apropos Schaffe. Warum bist Du eigentlich wieder aus der AfD  ausgetreten? Auf jedem Fall Danke dafür, ich kann diesen Schritt nur  beglückwünschen.



Wegen der rechtsextremen Tendenzen der Partei. Höcke, Poggenburg etc.pp
Diese  Leute sind zum Teil immer noch in der Partei und schaden der Partei.  Nachdem sie nicht ausgeschlossen wurden, bin ich ausgetreten.
Das heißt aber nicht dass die ganze Partei solche Gedanken pflegt. Ich würde sagen ist nach wie vor ein kleiner Teil, ca ~5%.
Bei uns waren sogar recht viele Einwanderer in der Partei, natürlich gut integrierte, aber immerhin.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2019)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Ich sags mal ganz einfach und nüchtern... durch das mediale Hetzen wird das nicht weniger... es werden eher mehr folgen ...


Das wäre, wenn es denn so einträte, der Beweise, dass nicht die irgendwie genannte Partei eine wirkliche Verantwórtung trägt, sondern die Menschenfeindlichkeit tief in weiten Teilen unserer Bevölkung steckt.

 Natürlich kann man über die Menschenrechte diskutieren und sich offen fragen, ob es denn sinnvoll ist, alle gleichzuberechtigen und gleichzustellen. Man sollte sich aber nicht wundern, wenn andere diese rassistisch motivierten Diskussionen befremdlich finden und die Diskussionführer mit dem Belegen, was angemessen ist. Spott, Häme und in Folge Ausgrenzung, wie es z.B. die rechtsextremen unter den Pegidisten erfahren.


----------



## Poulton (7. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Das Thema ist doch schon lange durch.


Stimmt und die lässt dich hier wiederholt als Lügner und Geschichten vom Pferd Erzähler dastehen, der alles glaubt und eifrig weiterverbreitet, was in den Jauchegruben des Internets (4chan, 8chan, ...) rumgeistert.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Könnten wir zurück zum Thema kommen?


Schau dir bitte frühere Themen an, in denen schaffe89 aufschlug. Das  läuft immer nach dem gleichen Muster ab: Zünden von einer Nebelkerze  nach der anderen, Auskippen von immer neuen Dreck aus den Jauchegruben  des Internets und jede Menge whataboutism.


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2019)

Lasse dir doch nichts erzählen, dass ist doch der Standardspruch der rechten Hetzer und dient nur zur Einschüchterung!
Die AfD hat seit der Bundestagswahl 2017 keine Prozentpunkte Bundesweit dazugewonnen, die Lantagswahlen jetzt im Osten spiegeln genau diese Ergebnisse wieder, die sie bei den BW Wahlen erhalten haben
Falle doch nicht auf diese Angstkampanie herein!


----------



## MOD6699 (7. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das wäre, wenn es denn so einträte, der Beweise, dass nicht die irgendwie genannte Partei eine wirkliche Verantwórtung trägt, sondern die Menschenfeindlichkeit tief in weiten Teilen unserer Bevölkung steckt.
> 
> Natürlich kann man über die Menschenrechte diskutieren und sich offen fragen, ob es denn sinnvoll ist, alle gleichzuberechtigen und gleichzustellen. Man sollte sich aber nicht wundern, wenn andere diese rassistisch motivierten Diskussionen befremdlich finden und die Diskussionführer mit dem Belegen, was angemessen ist. Spott, Häme und in Folge Ausgrenzung, wie es z.B. die rechtsextremen unter den Pegidisten erfahren.



Ich denke nach wie vor, dass ca. 25% dieser Wähler sehr wohl Protestwähler sind (wenn es nicht sogar mehr % sind). Schuld daran haben sehr wohl unsere regierenden Parteien. Zulange wurde "zugeschaut" oder eben absichtlich nicht dagegen vorgegangen. Nun hat man den Salat (um es typisch deutsch zu sagen). Zudem ist Rassismus allgemein im Menschen verankert, dass hat nicht unbedingt mit "unserer Bevölkerung" zu tun. Aber das sind Streitthemen, die ich z.B. mit Rassismus abstempeln würde. Beispiele sind reihenweise in anderen Ländern zu erkennen. Nur wird dort eben nicht so reagiert wie hier. Ein passendes Beispiel hier ist Lucke. Jemanden auszugrenzen, anzugehen, in seiner Ausübung des Berufes zu hindern der gerade wegen der rechtsextremenden Veränderung seiner Partei ausgetreten ist, das kann man sich nicht ausdenken.  Aber scheinbar wird die mediale Hetze tatsächlich viel zu oft bewusst und willentlich verharmlost. Das dadurch eine Art "Trotz" entsteht ist doch völlig selbsterklärend. Auch wenn dieser "Trotz" gefährlich wird, werden die Leute davon nicht ablassen. Heutzutage wird halt auf Hetze mit Hetze reagiert und das kann und darf keine Lösung sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2019)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Ich denke nach wie vor, dass ca. 25% dieser Wähler sehr wohl Protestwähler sind


Und ich weiß genau, dass 1945 natürlich alle deutschen Nazis völlig überrascht waren, dass die 5 Millionen Mitbürger, zum Teil hochdekorierte Veteranen des ersten Weltkrieges, an desses Hab und Gut man sich im Sinne von _"Rauben, plündern, Vergewaltigen" _über Jahre bereicherte, gar keine Leben im Wohlstand bekamen, sondern den Meuchelmord. Das konnte ja wirklich niemand ahnen, also gar nicht. 
- Satire Ende - 

Sich selber als "Protestwähler" zu definieren ist für mich nichts weiter als die übelste Ausrede, um nicht offen zu seinen wirklichen Beweggründen zu stehen. Denn eines ist wohl allen klar. Die AfD Wähler wissen genau, wen sie wählen und warum und bezeichnen sich selber mit absurden Begriffen wie "besorgte Büger" oder "bürgerliche Mitte". Sie wissen genau, dass sie weit rechts der CSU stehen, die mit ihren rassistischen  Äußerungen einige Klagen am Hals hat, wie z.B. Seehofer. 

Erschreckend ist dabei immer nur die Naivität zu glauben, andere würden das nicht durchschauen. Aber gut, um die AfD zu wählen, bedarf es auch einer gehörigen Portion Naivität, denn wer einmal als politische Motivation andere Menschen ausgrenzt, wird diese Politik nach Belieben auf weitere Gruppen, im Fall des Falles auch eigene Wähler, ausweiten.

WEHRET DEN ANFÄNGEN!


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2019)

1. Wurde medial seit bestimmt 2-3 Jahren so gut wie nichts über Lucke berichtet, dass er Probleme mit politisch anders eingestellten Studenten an seiner Universität hat, trifft ihn nicht als ersten Professor, hier von einer medialen Hetzkampagne zu sprechen ist eine absolut dreiste Lüge! Bringe doch mal bitte Beispiele in denen seriöse Medie zum Boykott von Lucke Vorlesungen aufgerufen haben oder in den letzten 12 Monaten über ihn berichtet haben!
Typische Nebelbombe und Fake News!

2, Wurde seit 4 Jahren jegliches sprachliche Tabu von Seiten der AfD gebrochen, es wurden tausende von Fake News über soziale Medien verbreitet und geteilt, Politikern, Medienleuten und Andersdenkenden offen mit dem Tod (Wahlweise Galgen, an die Wand stellen, guillotinieren etc) gedroht und mit Luebcke ausgeführt,  "Ausländer" mit übelsten Rassismus jeglicher Art überzogen und dann wundert man sich als rechter Hetzer oder besorgter Bürger, das es aus den Reihen der normalen Demokraten ein Echo gibt, in dem man den Rassismus und den Angriff auf die liberale Verfassung als das benennt was es ist (Nazitum) und die Abwehrmittel der Demokratie inklusive Berufsverbote im öffentlichen Dienst und Entzug der Grundrechte, die Beide in der Verfassung vorgesehen sind vor Augen führt und dann wird das als Hetze und mediale Kampagne bezeichnet, lächerlicher geht es nicht mehr. 

War aber klar, das die rechten Hetzer und besorgten Bürger sich sofort in die Opferrolle begeben, obwohl sie genau dieses Echo über Jahre mehr als provoziert haben und es langläufig im Leben so ist, das man die Konsequenzen für seine Worte und sein Handeln tragen muss, scheint aber im rechtsextremen und besorte Bürger Lager noch nicht angekommen zu sein.


----------



## Poulton (7. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die AfD hat seit der Bundestagswahl 2017 keine Prozentpunkte Bundesweit  dazugewonnen, die Lantagswahlen jetzt im Osten spiegeln genau diese  Ergebnisse wieder, die sie bei den BW Wahlen erhalten haben


Stimmt.
Thüringen:
Ergebnisse Thueringen - Der Bundeswahlleiter
Wahlen in Thüringen

Sachsen:
Ergebnisse Sachsen - Der Bundeswahlleiter
Wahlergebnisse - sachsen.de

Brandenburg:
Ergebnisse Brandenburg - Der Bundeswahlleiter
https://www.wahlergebnisse.brandenburg.de/wahlen/LT2019/tabelleLand.html


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2019)

Und hier die tägliche Satire zum Thema

  Donnerstag, 7. November 2019 
*"Es reicht ein Politiker, der alles bestimmt"
*_ Höcke unterstützt  Altmaiers Forderung nach kleinerem Bundestag und weniger Ministern_
Quelle: Es reicht ein Politiker, der alles bestimmt"


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2019)

Passt ganz gut, auch wenn es diesmal Italien ist, die Parallelen sind unverkennbar! 

Liliana Segre: Holocaust-UEberlebende erhaelt Polizeischutz - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Manchmal möchte man vor lauter Wut wie weit es schon wieder gekommen ist, einfach nur umsichschlagen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Manchmal möchte man vor lauter Wut wie weit es schon wieder gekommen ist, einfach nur umsichschlagen.


Es sind feige und hinterlistige Menschen, die auf diese Art und Weise das Leben anderer zur Hölle machen und sich dabei selber verleugnen und nach außen den harmlosen Mitbürger spielen. Genauso funktioniert es mit den Millionen Drohungen, die deutsche Rechtsextreme an Politiker und sozial engagierte Mitbürger via Facebook, Twitter oder Briefen versenden. Ich kann dazu immer nur sagen: D R E C K S P A C K

Und wehe, man sagt diesen Täten nur ins Gesicht, wie man ihr Verhalten findet. Und schon kommt das große Opfer Mimimi, das _"wir sind doch besorgte Bürder und stecken nur aus Notwehr Asylantenheime an, verprügeln Mitmenschen und Diskiminieren jeden, der nicht unseren kruden und menschenfeindlichen Gedanken folgt"_. * D R E C K S P A CK*


----------



## Poulton (7. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wehe, man sagt diesen Täten nur ins Gesicht, wie man ihr Verhalten findet. Und schon kommt das große Opfer Mimimi


Oder das man ja kein glühender Antisemit sei, sondern "nur" Antisemit.


----------



## Hannesjooo (7. November 2019)

Ach ja habt ihr die letzte Folge von Die Anstalt geschaut?
Wie die DDR von der Treuhand auseinander genommen wurde?
Mit Kaperbrief der CDU? 

Vll ist ja die AfD und alles darum ein lang durchdachter Plan der CDU?

Wer hätte den ahnen können, nachdem man in Ostdeutschland 95%
der Industrie an Westdeutsche Kapitalgesellschaften verschenkt hatte,
Millionen von Arbeitsplätzen aufgab und die am Arbeitsplatz Sozialen
Einrichtungen wie eine Kinderganztagsbetreuung und Seniorenbetreuung
und viele andere Dinge gleich mit, das die Menschen in den Neuen 
Bundesländern iwann angepisst wären....
Was die Kinder dieser Zeit von den Eltern wohl zu hören bekommen 
hatten?


----------



## HardwareHighlander (8. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die AfD hat seit der Bundestagswahl 2017 keine Prozentpunkte Bundesweit  dazugewonnen, die Lantagswahlen jetzt im Osten spiegeln genau diese  Ergebnisse wieder, die sie bei den BW Wahlen erhalten haben
> Falle doch nicht auf diese Angstkampanie herein!



Also mit Ignorieren der Wahlerfolge der AFD und dem Schönreden, wird man nicht weit kommen.
Es ist ja nun wirklich kein Geheimnis, dass die potenzialle Reichweite der AFD an die 20% heranreicht.
Aktuell Bundesweit bei 14 bis 15%, das ist doch klar mehr als die 12,6 von der Bundestagwahl 2017.




compisucher schrieb:


> Komisch, das er es dann doch macht, trotz deiner "Expertenmeinung".



Macht er nicht, genauso könnte man behaupten die USA bombardiere gezielt die Zivilbevölkerung (Irak), Mossul.


compisucher schrieb:


> Ist auch klar, dass die über 3 Mio. Syrer in der Türkei wohl dann alles Terroristen sind, oder sind nur kurz zu Einkaufen über die Grenze gefahren?



Die Leute fliehen vor dem Krieg und nicht vor Assad oder den Rebellen, oder was glaubst du was der Hauptfluchtgrund sonst ist?


compisucher schrieb:


> Das systematische Abwerfen von Fassbomben über Wohngebieten, Krankenhäusern und Schulen sind ja auch Hochpräzisionswaffen ohne Kollateralschaden, gelle?





> Das Kommando der US-Militäroperation im Irak und Syrien mit dem Namen  „Inherent Resolve“ räumte den Angriff auf das Krankenhaus – ein  Kriegsverbrechen – in einer ungewöhnlichen Stellungnahme unmittelbar  ein. Darin heißt es, Ziel des Angriffs sei ein Kleinbus gewesen, in den  Kämpfer des IS ein leichtes Geschütz geladen hätten. „Der Kleinbus wurde  an einem Ort angegriffen, der sich später als Parkplatz auf dem Gelände  eines Krankenhauses herausstellte. Dabei kam es möglicherweise zu  zivilen Opfern“, erklärte das US-Militär.
> Damit gab das US-Militär  allein für den vergangenen Monat zum zweiten Mal zu, dass eines seiner  Kampfflugzeuge am Angriff auf ein Krankenhaus in Mossul beteiligt war.



Bombardieren andere zivile Einrichtungen, sind das Kollateralschäden (im Irak 2001 massiv auch vorgekommen) und wenn das im Krieg mit Assad passiert, ist es ein gezieltes Bombardieren von Schulen und Zivilisten. 
Man kennt dieses Framing bereits, spars dir doch bitte einfach. Jeder halbegs aufgeklärte Mensch weiß, dass sich die Kriegsmethoden kaum bis gar nicht unterscheiden. Und wenn Kämpfer in einer Stadt sitzen, werden sie bombardiert und ausradiert, das ist ja wohl nirgendo etwas anderes.
Und die Zivilisten sind dabei immer die Opfer. Die Propaganda hat scheinbar bei dir gut funktioniert.



> Forscher aus den USA legen sich in der Studie "Der Irak-Krieg  2003 und vermeidbare menschliche Opfer" auf etwa 500.000 Menschen fest,  die an den Folgen des Krieges gestorben sind. "Wir schätzen, dass der  Krieg etwa eine halbe Million Menschen das Leben gekostet hat. Und das  ist eine niedrige Schätzung", sagte die Gesundheitsexpertin Amy Hagopian von der Washington University in Seattle, die die Studie leitete.
> 
> *Forscher befragten 2000 irakische Haushalte*
> 
> Die  meisten Toten können demnach auf direkte Gewalteinwirkung wie Schüsse  und Bombenangriffe zurückgeführt werden. Etwa ein Drittel der Opfer sei  dagegen an indirekten Folgen gestorben, heißt es in der Untersuchung. Zu  den indirekten, aber mit dem Krieg zusammenhängenden Ursachen gehören  demnach stressbedingte Krankheiten wie Herzinfarkte und der  Zusammenbruch der Infrastruktur für Trinkwasser, Ernährung, Verkehr  und Gesundheit.



Frag doch mal die Zivilisten aus dem Irak wie es Ihnen so ergangen ist, da hat kein Medium so in Dauerschleife von dem angeblich gezielten Bombardement von Krankenhäusern und zivilen Einrichtungen berichtet.
Weil wir, der Westen sind ja die Guten, die anderen die Bösen.


> Deine hier gepostete Meinung ist die eines bildungsfernen Ignoranten, in der Hoffnung, dass du hier nur provozieren möchtest und in Wirklichkeit mehr auf dem Kasten hast.



Du glaubst doch diesen Unsinn selbst nicht, von dem du sprichst.



Poulton schrieb:


> Stimmt und die lässt dich hier wiederholt als  Lügner und Geschichten vom Pferd Erzähler dastehen, der alles glaubt und  eifrig weiterverbreitet, was in den Jauchegruben des Internets (4chan,  8chan, ...) rumgeistert.



Dann frag doch mal Hillary  Clintons Chief of Staff Busenfreundin Tamara Luzetto, ob sie die Kinder  (alias Luzattettes) wieder für "further Entertainment" im Pool für die  Erwachsenen Gäste bereitstellt. (In den geleakten Emails zu finden).


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann gehst du mal auf die vorher gehostete Website (Das Internet vergisst nicht) und liest folgenden Absatz.
Evie's Crib • A suspected child brothel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Evelyn  is growing up, soon she will be the Queen of the entire US of A, right  now, for a limited time only, you can spend some time with her online,  *raw and uncut*. Take advantage of this now, as in the future she will  have the power of life and death over you.


Mehr offensichtlichere Anbiederung "Raw and uncut" muss man glaube ich nicht liefern.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spar dir im übrigen deine Ad-Hominem Argumentation, hat noch nie funktoniert.
Manche User haben echt ein Brett vorm Kopp, das ist ja unglaublich.



Poulton schrieb:


> Zünden von einer Nebelkerze  nach der anderen, Auskippen von immer neuen  Dreck aus den Jauchegruben  des Internets und jede Menge  whataboutism.



Hat das eigentlich bei dir tiefere Gründe, dass du die Pedophile US Regierung deckst? Oder reichen dir die Belege, die öffentlich und unbestritten sind (Epsteins Lolita-Island) nicht aus?
Trump, Hillary und ihr Mann Bill, sind doch die besten Kunden.
Welche Pille willst du nehmen? Clinton unterstützt dieses Treiben in diesem "Lokal" mit einer fundraiser Kampagne.

Hier nochmal ein kurzer Exkurs, zur Band Heavy Breathing, die bei James Alefantis auftritt, enger Busenfreund von Clinton, Obama und den Podesta Brüdern, die, so wie der Zufall es will, sich für mehrere Geschäfte in Washington DC engagieren, die vom FBI eindeutig identifizierte Pedo Symbole nutzen.
Terasol, Besta Pizza, Comet Ping Pong, Elpida, Mr.Pong (Berlin) usw. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4NLydwpvtus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"below a subway sandwich shop" --> Da geht es um die Tunnel unter Washington DC Sandwich steht hier für Kinder.
"and littles boys, and children.. we have all our preferences" ---> ziemlich offensichtliche Anbiederung zur Pädophilie von Amanda Kleinman

Danach geht es weiter wie es sich anhört, wenn ein Baby getötet wird, das zeige ich jetzt aber nicht, weil mir das Kotzen kommt.
Später auf der Veranstaltung wird eine Video gezeigt in dem John Podesta ein Kind schlägt.
Wer sich überzeugen will, hier:
YouTube

@ Poulton

Was ist mir dir eigentlich los, dass du das abstreitest? Also bitte. Schäm dich was!



> She held on to that child all the way until the end, and the f***ed up thing is really, it was after it was born, i had to put that s**t down, Euthanasia,...and is..how..it kept saying. Googoo, Gagaa, its like all this noise...


Und noch der nette John Podesta in Aktion.

Der arme Junge nennt ihn "Skippy".
Wennn das nicht so traurig wäre was hier geschieht und niemand sieht es, ich meine als Vater, treibt mir das die Tränen in die Augen.



> *Tamara Keith @tamarakeithNPR* > "Usually cheerful, @johnpodesta has a profane alter ego nicknamed Skippy > you don’t want to meet." @agearan washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-pol… > #nprreads





> To fully understand how John Podesta is managing the complex Democratic takeover of the federal government, you have to be familiar with Skippy, the evil twin.
> Anyone who has worked for Podesta in the past decade knows Skippy, who first appeared during Podesta’s eventful years as chief of staff in the Clinton White House.




WikiLeaks - The Podesta Emails

YouTube


----------



## Poulton (8. November 2019)

Verschwörungstheorien und Fake News bleiben Verschwörungstheorien und Fake News. Ab auf die Ignore mit dir.

Online conspiracy theories like QAnon and Pizzagate are 'domestic terrorism threats', says FBI
FBI warns conspiracy theories a new terror threat: report


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. November 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Vll ist ja die AfD und alles darum ein lang durchdachter Plan der CDU?


Das ist seit 2016 belegt:
_
" .... Demnach wurde die sogenannte "Alternative für Deutschland" von Angela  Merkel selbst gegründet, um kritische Bürger ruhigzustellen. Es droht  einer der größten Polit-Skandale seit Bestehen der Bundesrepublik. ... "_
AfD in Wahrheit von Merkel gegruendete Fake-Partei, um Volk ruhigzustellen


----------



## Hannesjooo (8. November 2019)

Ich wusste es .
Mal im Ernst jetzt, die Entwicklung in den neuen Bundesländern 
wahr schon vorhersehbar, denke ich jedenfalls. Vieles ist da schief 
gelaufen, aber in unserer "geplanten" Welt ist doch kaum was dem
Zufall überlassen worden, warum auch nicht dies?


----------



## seahawk (8. November 2019)

Wer sagt, dass das Zufall ist?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. November 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Ich wusste es .
> Mal im Ernst jetzt, die Entwicklung in den neuen Bundesländern
> wahr schon vorhersehbar, denke ich jedenfalls. Vieles ist da schief
> gelaufen,


Das kann man aber nicht der Treuhand in die Schuh schieben oder den Hartz IV Gesetzen,
die Menschen waren schon zu DDR Zeiten dieselben und haben dann, als die Kontrolle
durch die Stasi wegfiel, zugeschlagen: Drecksnazis schon ab 1991, das werden viele der
jüngeren User gar nicht live erlebt haben
Ausschreitungen in Hoyerswerda – Wikipedia
Ausschreitungen in Rostock-Lichtenhagen – Wikipedia

In der Zeit hat sich auch der NSU formiert und es wurde für sie offen auf Rechtsrock-
konzerten gesammelt. 
_
"... Eine Frau, die laut ihrem Twitter-Account heute in Köln lebt und damals  in Jena wohnte, 
sagt, man habe damals schon gewusst, dass auf Konzerten  "für eine bewaffnete Nazi-Gruppe
 aus Jena gesammelt wird". ..."_
Neonazis: Baseballschlaegerjahre | ZEIT ONLINE

Der Westen war auch nicht besser:
Mordanschlag von Solingen – Wikipedia

Das sind die selben Feiglinge, die an Bücherverbrennungen teilnehmen, Synagogen
anzünden und Bevölkerungsgruppen diskriminieren. Man könnte fast meinen, es
steckt in der Kultur des Mobs. Denn das, was wir als deutsche Kultur bezeichnen,
also Literatur, Theater, Oper, kommt am unteren sozialen Bodensatz nicht an.



seahawk schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass das Zufall ist?


Ich halte ja wenig von Verschwörungstheorien, dass es nach dem Krieg, insbesondere
in der Organisation Gehlen, aber genug alte unbelehrbare Nazis gab, ist ebenso 
belegt wie viele andere Schaltstellen, in denen Nazis saßen. Mein Nazi-.Großvater
war Führungskraft bei Unilever und er erzählte, dass es dort einen Hilfsfont für 
Nazis in Südamerika gab.

Ein Freund meines Vaters war der Sohn von Gobbels Pressereferenten. Mein Vater
besuchte die Familie in den Siebzigern in Argentinen. Dort erzählte er, dass er ab
 1966 für Gehlen arbeitete und das es Hoffnungen gibt, dass alte Nazi-Regime wieder.
zubeleben, 
Wilfred von Oven – Wikipedia


----------



## Don-71 (8. November 2019)

Was war denn bitte vorhersehbar?
Vestehe mich nicht falsch, es gabe eine Menge Fehler bei der Wiedervereinigung, die passieren aber immer, wenn Menschen unter Zeitdruck und ohne jegliche Anhaltspunkte Entscheidungen treffen müssen, du kannst dich ja mal Fragen ob du noch keine gemacht hast.
Hinterher ist man bekanntlich immer schlauer, aber ich kenne noch keinen der in die Zukunft schauen kann!

Glaubst du ernsthaft den politischen Vertretern der BRD und vor allen dingen der Regierung Kohl war nicht klar, dass das Zeitfenster für eine Wiedervereinigung nur denkbar kurz ist/war, die hatten auch NAchrichtendienste, die ihnen den Zustand der UdSSR und die schwindende Macht von Gorbatschow berichteten, also mussten sie sehr sehr schnelle Entscheidungen treffen und nach meiner Erinnerung gab es so etwas wie die Wiedervereinigung und den Versuch zweier völlig verschiedener Wirtschaftssysteme ad-hoc wieder zu verbinden noch nie vorher in der Geschichte!
Augustputsch in Moskau – Wikipedia

Meiner Meinung nach wurde aus der Situation befriedengenden Ergebnisse erzielt, wenn man sich die Situation 30 Jahre später anschaut, natürlich kann man sich wie viele Leute. immer nur an den Fehlern aufhängen, man hat ja heute im Bundetag wieder gesehen, wie weit die AfD jegliches sprachliche Tabu bricht, um Menschen anzugreifen und die Linke und Gysi haben immer noch nicht begriffen , das die DDR ein Unrechtsstaat war, der Tausenden das Leben gekostet hat und das durch die Stasi Hunderttausende psychisch gebrochen wurden.
Niemand komt vorwärts wenn er stets in der Vegangenheit lebt, und als "Sesselfurzergeneral" ist es immer einfach im Nachhinein auf allen Fehlern herumzureiten, nur sagt mir meine Lebenserfahrung, dass die die am lautesten Schreien wie s c h ei s s e alles gelaufen ist, es höchstwahrscheinlich gar nicht geschafft hätten oder noch viel mehr in den Sand gesetzt hätten!


----------



## Poulton (8. November 2019)

Es gehören immer zwei zum Tango: "_Kommt die D-Mark, bleiben wir, kommt sie nicht, geh'n wir zu ihr!_"


Edit: Interessant ist an der Stelle auch, wie man in der alten Bundesrepublik am Vorabend des Mauerfalls dachte: Und >>die Westdeutschen<<? Eine Umfrage aus dem Sommer 1989 - OXI Blog


----------



## Adi1 (8. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das kann man aber nicht der Treuhand in die Schuh schieben oder den Hartz IV Gesetzen,
> die Menschen waren schon zu DDR Zeiten dieselben und haben dann, als die Kontrolle
> durch die Stasi wegfiel, zugeschlagen: Drecksnazis schon ab 1991, das werden viele der
> jüngeren User gar nicht live erlebt haben
> ...



Und , was willst du jetzt sagen?

Natürlich sind zu den Umbruchszeiten auch alle staatlichen Organe weggebrochen,

da gab es halt eine sogannte "Anarchie"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. November 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> da gab es halt eine sogannte "Anarchie"


In der Anachie zeigt sich der wahre Charakter von Menschen. Genau


----------



## HardwareHighlander (9. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheorien und Fake News bleiben Verschwörungstheorien und Fake News. Ab auf die Ignore mit dir.



Es gibt neben den geleakten Emails, die das Netzwerk des Menschenhandels ziemlich detailliert offenlegen, auch jede Menge verurteilte Pädophile im Dunstkreis der Clintons, das ist ja unbestritten.
Oder findest du es in Ordnung, wenn ein Serien-Vergewaltiger wie Hesters oder Eppstein gerade mal ein paar Monate Haft bekommen und Letzterer sogar normalen Tagesgeschäften nachgehen kann?
Ohne seinen enormen politischen Einfluss und das Geld was er den Opfern gezahlt hat, wäre der zu 200 Jahren Haft verurteilt worden.

Du bist wohl für diese Dinge so blind und hast so eine kleine Brille wie Maaßen, der den Rechtsterrorismus nicht sehen kann, oder erinnerst du dich an den Sexting-Skandal von Weiner und deren Bilder die er gesendet hat?
Liegt leicht bekleidet neben seinem 5 Jährigen Sohn und sendet "Penisbilder" mit seinem Sohn drauf.
In der Regierung Clinton/Obama wird von den sich nahe stehenden  Pädos auch kein Fettnäpfen ausgelassen, dumm nur, dass Trump jahrelang der beste Freund von Eppstein war und auch minderjährige Frauen vergewaltigte.
Sowas löst man dann eben mit Geld oder Morddrohungen, damit man solche Anzeigen wieder zurückzieht.
Was heißt kein Fettnäpchen auslassen, man unterstützt mit fundraiser Kampagnen jene Pädolokationen wie Comet Ping Pong und Besta Pizza mit jeweils eindeutigen pädophilen Logos und Internetauftritten und klaren Botschaften die bis hin zu Tötungen gehen, inkl. Präsentation dieser Phantasien durch Sex Stains und Heavy Breathing.

Kein einziges Medium weltweit hat sich aus der Deckung getraut und diese Dinge klar angesprochen und die Verantwortlichen mit ihren Kinder-Angeboten im Netz damit konfrontiert.
Achso, ja außer ein seriöses Medium hat es sich rausgenommen und die Oberfläche angekratzt. Der Mann muss unter Ängsten leiden, bzw der Redakteur der das zugelassen hat.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KqCbMs5HzDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber wird schon, Augen zu und durch. Du hast deinen festen Standpunkt der unverrückbar ist.
Wenn du dir dir Mails und alle Recherchen im Bezug auf diese anschauen würdest, dann würde sich deine Meinung über Pizzagate schlagartig ändern.
Aber da kommt dir die kognitive Dissonanz in die Quere.

Aber so ists ja mit allem, du glaubst ja auch Assad versprüht trotz der der angekündigten Entmachtung seiner Regierung fleißig und munter Giftgas.
Und Geheimhaltung auf höchsten Ebenen oder im Falle von Menschenhandel/Kinderhandel bzw eine Verschwörung und Dichthalten funktioniere nicht. Der Fall Doutroux mit 22 ermorderten Zeugen, der Fall 9/11, der Fall Jimmy Savile (BBC), Jeffrey Eppstein, sowie auch der Fall Manuel Schadwald, der auf einer Yacht von einflussreichen Persönlichkeiten umgebracht wurde, wird halt einfach in den Niederlanden nicht untersucht, weil man sich sonst die Finger verbrennt.

Vermisster Junge: Neue Spur im Fall Manuel Schadwald - WELT

Über die Verbindungen zwischen Nihoul (Fall Doutroux)  und zu der amerikanischen Regierung aus den Jahren1990 bis 1995 ist auch einiges bekannt, aber führt hier zu weit.
Glaub was du glauben musst, aber Pizzagate ist weit davon entfernt nur eine Verschwörungstheorie zu sein, sehr weit.



Poulton schrieb:


> FBI warns conspiracy theories a new terror threat: report



Das stimmt soweit, schließlich würde die Vefolgung der Straftaten, die auf höchster Ebene passieren, ja auch die nationale Sicherheit der USA gefährden.


> *Schmidt:*       Ich habe den Verdacht, dass sich alle Terrorismen, egal, ob die  deutsche RAF, die italienischen Brigate Rosse, die Franzosen, Iren,  Spanier oder Araber, in ihrer Menschenverachtung wenig nehmen. Sie  werden übertroffen von bestimmten Formen von Staatsterrorismus.
> *ZEIT:*       Ist das Ihr Ernst? Wen meinen Sie?
> *Schmidt:*       Belassen wir es dabei. Aber ich meine wirklich, was ich sage.



Die Susan Alefantis (Mutter von James Alefantis) sowie Ken Starr (Lolita Express Nutzer) unterstützten Christopher Kloman mit Briefen an den Richter, Kloman war ein Kinderschänder, der zu 43 Jahren Haft verurteilt wurde, usw.. usw...
Das ganze Netzwerk der Eliten-Pädos zieht weite Kreise, die sich recht einfach recherchieren lassen. 
Hasters, Freund von John Podesta, wurde ebenfalls milde verurteilt. Erschreckend, dass du das nicht raffst.

Wer auch immer die Mails geleakt hat, hat der Bevölkerung einen Bärendienst erwiesen. Ich bin immer wiedervon Assanges Lebenswerk erstaunt.
Allerdings auch von der Ignoranz mancher Menschen.


----------



## Don-71 (9. November 2019)

Ja ja, unser Schaffe der große Enthüllungsmensch der den großen Phantomen unserer Zeit hinterherrennt und es natürlich besser weiß, als alle investigativen Journalisten zusammen!
Die gleichen Journalisten, die einen JFK in die nähe eines Mordes von Marilyn Monroe rückten, das Blastheater einer Praktikantin und eines Präsidenten offen legten, Nixon aus dem Amt jagten, Beckenbauer zur Strecke brachten, nebst dutzenden anderen Fußballern und Fußball Funktionären, und zig Milliardäre mit den Panama Papers, Kohl über die Klinge springen ließen und ungefähr tausend anderen Enthüllungen, aber ausgerechnet die haben Angst vor der CIA und dem 11. September und vor einer angeblichen pädophilen Obama/Clinton Verschwörung! Deine geistige Disonanz bzgl. bestimmter VTs nimmt pathologische Züge an! Vielleicht solltest du einen Arzt aufsuchen oder mal Argumente bringen warum die gleichen Journalisten ausgerechnet bei deinen VTs so ängstlich sind, während sie sich sonst einen Scheißdreck um Macht und Einfluss scheren?! Vor allen dingen haben im Moment weder Obama, Clinton noch der CIA einen besonderen Stellenwert in der US Administration oder eine breite Unterstützung, warum kommen die ganzen Besserwisser dieser angeblichen VTs nicht aus der Deckung, bei einem Präsidenten, der sie zu 100% mit Gold und Geld überhäufen würde, wenn solche Machenschaften an den Tag kommen würde, 
Es wäre praktisch eine Trump Erlösung bzgl Obama/Clinton und der CIA und die FOX Leute wären doch mehr als affengeil auf solche Stories, besonders weil Trump im Moment 100% unter Druck steht, was wäre da besser als eine pädophilen Obama/Clinton Verschwörung?
Da das alles nicht passiert, muss ich deine Posts bzgl einer pädophilen Obama/Clinton Verschwörung, genauso wie zum 11 September eher medizinisch einordnen und  mir weiter keine Gedanken dazu machen!
Das gleiche kann ich dem Rest des Forums nur dringenst anheim stellen!
Analog gilt das gleiche zu Assad, der natürlich mit Giftgas um sich wirft und einen Genozid an seiner eigenen Bevölkerung verübt hat, das kann man in jeden seriösen Medium nachlesesen!


----------



## Adi1 (9. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> In der Anachie zeigt sich der wahre Charakter von Menschen. Genau



Ja klar,

ohne festgelegte Regeln funktioniert nunmal kein Zusammenleben. 

Was hat denn eigentlich die sogenannte "Liberalisierung der Märkte" gebracht?

Richtig,

die Skrupellosesten haben sich die Taschen gefüllt ohne Ende.

Siehe Oligarch – Wikipedia.

Und siehe: Drogenkrieg in Mexiko – Wikipedia

Ohne eine übergeordnete Ordnung, verroht jeder Mensch


----------



## Poulton (9. November 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Und , was willst du jetzt sagen?
> 
> Natürlich sind zu den Umbruchszeiten auch alle staatlichen Organe weggebrochen,
> 
> da gab es halt eine sogannte "Anarchie"


Die Ausschreitungen fanden 1991 statt. Zu der Zeit wimmelte es in den Neuen Bundesländern von Aufbauhelfern aus dem Westen. Aber angesichts von sowas:


> Trotz der angekündigten Krawalle und der aufgeheizten Stimmung rund um  die ZAst fuhr fast das gesamte politisch und polizeilich leitende  Personal, das nach der Wende nahezu vollständig mit westdeutschen  Beamten aus den Partnerländern Schleswig-Holstein, Hamburg und Bremen  besetzt worden war, wie üblich am Freitag zu ihren Familien nach  Westdeutschland. So waren am Wochenende der Ausschreitungen der  Staatssekretär im Innenministerium, Klaus Baltzer, der Abteilungsleiter  Öffentliche Sicherheit, Olaf von Brevern, der Abteilungsleiter für  Ausländerfragen im Innenministerium und zum damaligen Zeitpunkt zugleich  Ausländerbeauftragter der Landesregierung, Winfried Rusch, der Leiter  des Landespolizeiamtes, Hans-Heinrich Heinsen, der Chef der  Polizeidirektion Rostock, Siegfried Kordus, sowie der Einsatzleiter  Jürgen Deckert nicht in Schwerin bzw. Rostock zugegen


Vom Westen lernen, heißt pünktlich Feierabend machen und wichtige Stellen unbesetzt zu lassen zu lernen?


----------



## Adi1 (9. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Ausschreitungen fanden 1991 statt. Zu der Zeit wimmelte es in den Neuen Bundesländern von Aufbauhelfern aus dem Westen. Aber angesichts von sowas:



Naja, das war ja auch die dritte Garde,

welche es  in den alten Bundesländern zu nichts gebracht hat. 

Und sicher, diese unfähigen Versager sitzen immer noch in entscheidenen Positionen,
kein Wunder, wenn die Leute stinkig werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Vom Westen lernen, heißt pünktlich Feierabend machen und wichtige Stellen unbesetzt zu lassen zu lernen?


Das ist natürlich skandalös. Danke für die Info. Das ändert nichts am Verhalten der Täter, passt aber zum Thema _"Sinkendes Vertrauen in unsere Sicherheitsbehörden"_. Aber stimmt, ich sah vor Jahren einen Film zu den Ausschreitungen und ja, auch dort wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass die Polizeileitung nicht vor Ort war. Hatte ich vergessen, ebenso, dass es Westpolizisten waren.

Ich würde z.B. völlig unabhäng davon, ob hier Polizei ist oder nicht, niemals die Häuser anderer Menschen anzünden. Niemals. Und darum geht es ja, Das konnten Deutsch in den dreißigern und heute können sie es immer noch. Und das ist für mich beschämend.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich würde z.B. völlig unabhäng davon, ob hier Polizei ist oder nicht, niemals die Häuser anderer Menschen anzünden. Niemals. Und darum geht es ja, Das konnten Deutsch in den dreißigern und heute können sie es immer noch. Und das ist für mich beschämend.



Das ist aber kein deutsches Phänomen. 
Frust artet immer schnell in Gewalt um. Kann man gut in Südamerika sehen.


----------



## Adi1 (9. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein deutsches Phänomen.
> Frust artet immer schnell in Gewalt um. Kann man gut in Südamerika sehen.



Richtig,
wer nur ausgenommen wird,
hat auch irgendwann mal die Faxen dicke,
die Weltrevolution steht bevor


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein deutsches Phänomen.
> Frust artet immer schnell in Gewalt um. Kann man gut in Südamerika sehen.


Ebend, es ist ein Problem von männlicher Aggressivität. Wäre es so verwerflich daran zu arbeiten, dieses Phänomen zu reduzieren? Das ist eine Frage der Kultur.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. November 2019)

> Ebend, es ist ein Problem von männlicher Aggressivität. Wäre es so  verwerflich daran zu arbeiten, dieses Phänomen zu reduzieren? Das ist  eine Frage der Kultur.


Und warum ausschließlich männlich?


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ebend, es ist ein Problem von männlicher Aggressivität. Wäre es so verwerflich daran zu arbeiten, dieses Phänomen zu reduzieren? Das ist eine Frage der Kultur.



Wäre der Mann nicht so aggressiv, wäre die Art Homo Sapiens schon lange ausgestorben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und warum ausschließlich männlich?


Scheint an die Hormonen zu liegen, gelle?



Threshold schrieb:


> Wäre der Mann nicht so aggressiv, wäre die Art Homo Sapiens schon lange ausgestorben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und warum ist er so dämlich, diese gegen seine eigene Art anzuwenden, anstatt konstruktiv für alles andere? Das sind alles nur Ausreden. Tätereinsicht ist nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Scheint an die Hormonen zu liegen, gelle?


Hmm. Komischerweise ist hier jetzt wieder das Denken, dass Männer und Frauen doch unterschiedlich sind, sonst heißt es doch immer, die Gesellschaft macht die Leute so.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Hmm. Komischerweise ist hier jetzt wieder das Denken, dass Männer und Frauen doch unterschiedlich sind, sonst heißt es doch immer, die Gesellschaft macht die Leute so.



Natürlich sind Männer und Frauen unterschiedlich. Das  liegt an der Evolution und ist auch gut so.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wäre der Mann nicht so aggressiv, wäre die Art Homo Sapiens schon lange ausgestorben.


Und ohne Kriege (so schlimm sie auch sind) hätte es wohl nicht diesen schnellen technischen Fortschritt gegeben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und ohne Kriege (so schlimm sie auch sind) hätte es wohl nicht diesen schnellen technischen Fortschritt gegeben.



Das ist wohl auch wahr, denn in die Entwicklung von Kriegsgerät wurde viel Geld investiert und viele der Technologien nutzen wir noch heute.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Hmm. Komischerweise ist hier jetzt wieder das Denken, dass Männer und Frauen doch unterschiedlich sind, sonst heißt es doch immer, die Gesellschaft macht die Leute so.


In der Tat fehlen bestimmten Männer Fähigkeiten wie Selbstbeherrschung  und trotzdem meinen sie, der Nabel der Welt zu sein. Und ja, mit geeigneter Erziehung kann man auch aus Frauen Arschlöcher machen, das ist wohl war. Aber auch dieses interessante Thema führt uns vom Vergleioch der Zeiten weg.

Es geht hier um den Vergleich NSDAP und NSAfD und um den Kontest der Zeit, sowie natürlich auch um das Verhalten der Menschen.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist wohl auch wahr, denn in die Entwicklung von Kriegsgerät wurde viel Geld investiert und viele der Technologien nutzen wir noch heute.


Und das sind dann nicht mal unbedingt die Kriegsgeräte selber, sondern viele "Nebenprodukte"


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. November 2019)

> NSAfD


Diese Partei ist immer noch nicht beim Bundeswahlleiter angemeldet.


> Kontest der Zeit


Meinst du einen Contest?


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und das sind dann nicht mal unbedingt die Kriegsgeräte selber, sondern viele "Nebenprodukte"



Na ja, auf den Strom aus dem Atomreaktor hätte ich gerne verzichtet.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, auf den Strom aus dem Atomreaktor hätte ich gerne verzichtet.



Lieber welchen aus Kohle gehabt?
Es war halt ein Versuch und man hat nun eingesehen, dass da erhebliche Nachkosten entstehen.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Lieber welchen aus Kohle gehabt?
> Es war halt ein Versuch und man hat nun eingesehen, dass da erhebliche Nachkosten entstehen.



Nö, man hätte damals schon in Wind und Wasserkraft investieren sollen.
Aber damals war Atomkraft ein Prestige Objekt und jeder wollte dabei sein -- kostet es, was es wolle.
Und die Nachteile sind uns dann reihenweise vor die Füße gefallen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, man hätte damals schon in Wind und Wasserkraft investieren sollen.
> Aber damals war Atomkraft ein Prestige Objekt und jeder wollte dabei sein -- kostet es, was es wolle.
> Und die Nachteile sind uns dann reihenweise vor die Füße gefallen.


Vor allem wurde das subventioniert und die Entsorgungskosten wurde nicht einkalkuliert.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, auf den Strom aus dem Atomreaktor hätte ich gerne verzichtet.


Ok, da konnte man die langfristigen Folgen wohl noch nicht abschätzen.

Oder andere Technik: Radar/Sonar. Heute im zivilen Leben nicht wegzudenken.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vor allem wurde das subventioniert und die Entsorgungskosten wurde nicht einkalkuliert.



Ja, eben. Wieso hat man nicht in den 50ern Windkraft subventioniert?
Wäre deutlich besser gekommen. Aber es geht eben um Prestige. Eine Industrienation wie Deutschland wollte natürlich die neueste Technik besitzen, egal wie gefährlich das ist.
Und heute haben wir den Salat, dass der Steuerzahlen die Entsorgung bezahlen darf.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ok, da konnte man die langfristigen Folgen wohl noch nicht abschätzen.



Das wusste man damals schon sehr genau.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. November 2019)

> Ok, da konnte man die langfristigen Folgen wohl noch nicht abschätzen.


Irgendwie hätte man das schon können, aber es war ja der kalte Krieg und da konnte man die Entwicklung und Forschung in den Reaktoren auch für andere Dinge nutzen.


----------



## Two-Face (9. November 2019)

Hmmm.
Ich habe mal ein nettes Essay gelesen, ich weiß nicht mehr genau wo oder von wem, aber dort wurde erörtert, was wohl passieren würde, wenn sämtliche Männer komplett von heute auf morgen einfach verschwinden würden. Also einfach so, überall.

Die Gewalt würde natürlich anfangs drastisch sinken, Kriege und bewaffnete Konflikte gäbe es erst mal keine mehr. Allerdings würden ziemlich schnell eine ganze Menge Branchen, die vorwigend Männer beschäftigen (Handwerk, Logistik, Energieversorgung, Schwerindustrie, etc., etc., etc...) den Bach runtergehen. Die Wirtschaft würde wohl oder übel zusammenbrechen. Eine Hälfte Frauen beginnt sich an eine komplett de-maskulinisierte Welt zu gewöhnen und findet Gefallen daran, die andere Hälfte, wohlwissend, dass ohne Männer kein Fortbestand der Spezies möglich ist, lassen sich künstlich mit vorhandenem ****** aus Samenbanken befruchten. Das findet dann die andere, nun männerfreindiche Hälfte der Bevölkerung aber gar nicht so doll, und fängt an Samenbanken anzuzünden - das alles endet schließlich mit dem Krieg ums ******.

Auch wenn ein plötzliches Vaporisieren der gesamten Männlichen Weltbevölkerung natürlich ziemlich hypothetisch ist, so ist der Gedanke, wie wohl eine rein weibliche Welt aussehen würde, wenn es plötzlich keine Männer mehr gäbe, schon durchaus weit überlegt. Auch Frauen können gewalttätig werden, genauso wie jeder Mann - besonders wenn es um den Nachwuchs geht. Das sieht man insbesondere in der Tierwelt...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ok, da konnte man die langfristigen Folgen wohl noch nicht abschätzen.
> 
> Oder andere Technik: Radar/Sonar. Heute im zivilen Leben nicht wegzudenken.


Der Aufbau wurde auch subventioniert.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmmm.
> Ich habe mal ein nettes Essay gelesen, ich weiß nicht mehr genau wo oder von wem, aber dort wurde erörtert, was wohl passieren würde, wenn sämtliche Männer komplett von heute auf morgen einfach verschwinden würden. Also einfach so, überall.
> 
> Die Gewalt würde natürlich anfangs drastisch sinken, Kriege und bewaffnete Konflikte gäbe es erst mal keine mehr. Allerdings würden ziemlich schnell eine ganze Menge Branchen, die vorwigend Männer beschäftigen (Handwerk, Logistik, Energieversorgung, Schwerindustrie, etc., etc., etc...) den Bach runtergehen. Die Wirtschaft würde wohl oder übel zusammenbrechen. Eine Hälfte Frauen beginnt sich an eine komplett de-maskulinisierte Welt zu gewöhnen und findet Gefallen daran, die andere Hälfte, wohlwissend, dass ohne Männer kein Fortbestand der Spezies möglich ist, lassen sich künstlich mit vorhandenem ****** aus Samenbanken befruchten. Das findet dann die andere, nun männerfreindiche Hälfte der Bevölkerung aber gar nicht so doll, und fängt an Samenbanken anzuzünden - das alles endet schließlich mit dem Krieg ums ******.
> ...


Ich glaube wenn es keine Männer mehr gäbe würden Frauen untereinander Kriege führen.

Auch Frauen können agressiv und böse sein. Das fängt mit Zickenkämpfen in der Schule schon an wenn sie sich gegenseitig die Haare ausreissen und kratzen.
Und das Frauen auch Gefallen an Macht finden sieht man ja auch in der Politik und Wirtschaft.
Wenn es um Machtansprüche und deren Sicherung und Verfolgung eigener Interessen geht, entstehen immer Konflikte.
Außerdem die Gier nach Geld, Ressourcen und die Beanspruchung dieser.
Das trifft auf Frauen genauso zu.


----------



## Don-71 (9. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, man hätte damals schon in Wind und Wasserkraft investieren sollen.
> Aber damals war Atomkraft ein Prestige Objekt und jeder wollte dabei sein -- kostet es, was es wolle.
> Und die Nachteile sind uns dann reihenweise vor die Füße gefallen.



Wind dürfte die Technik nicht vorhanden gewesen sein und Wasserkraftwerke wurden schon immer in Deutschland ziemlich exessiv genutzt. Schau dir mal die Anzahl, Baujahre und Leistung an.
Liste von Wasserkraftwerken in Deutschland – Wikipedia

Generatoren in Windradkopfgröße dürften in den Jahren entweder unmöglich gewesen sein oder die Leistung so gering, das es völlig ineffizient war.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wind dürfte die Technik nicht vorhanden gewesen sein und Wasserkraftwerke wurden schon immer in Deutschland ziemlich exessiv genutzt. Schau dir mal die Anzahl, Baujahre und Leistung an.
> Liste von Wasserkraftwerken in Deutschland – Wikipedia



Windkraftwerke wurden schon im 19. Jahrhundert entwickelt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Windkraftwerke wurden schon im 19. Jahrhundert entwickelt.



Die ersten Windkraftwerke waren Windmühlen.


----------



## Don-71 (9. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Windkraftwerke wurden schon im 19. Jahrhundert entwickelt.



Ich bezweifele massiv, dass das irgendwie effizient war oder von den Größen hingehauen hat. Das ist ja heute noch ein sehr großes Problem!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifele massiv, dass das irgendwie effizient war oder von den Größen hingehauen hat.



Elektromotoren und damit auch Generatoren gab es schon Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifele massiv, dass das irgendwie effizient war oder von den Größen hingehauen hat. Das ist ja heute noch ein sehr großes Problem!



Die ersten Verbrennungsmotoren waren alles andere als effizient oder haltbar. Trotzdem hielt man dran fest.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die ersten Verbrennungsmotoren waren alles andere als effizient oder haltbar. Trotzdem hielt man dran fest.



Es war halt damals das Beste, was man hatte, Strom ging nur an festen Standorten, denn Akkus waren noch viel zu schlecht.


----------



## Don-71 (9. November 2019)

Dann glaubt mal das effiziente Windräder auch vor 50-70 Jahren möglich gewesen wären!


----------



## Metaltyp (9. November 2019)

Dann würden wir vielleicht nicht Tschernobyl und Fukushima betrauern, sondern gegebenenfalls die umgefallenen Windräder in Jamel und Bornhagen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. November 2019)

- Offtopic -


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifele massiv, dass das irgendwie  effizient war oder von den Größen hingehauen hat. Das ist ja heute noch  ein sehr großes Problem!


Nein, Holztürme sind höher zu bauen als Stahltürme heutiger Bauart, weil bedingt durch den Transport und Brückenhöhen der maximale Mastdurchmesser auf gut 4m begrenzt ist. Holztürme haben diese Probleme nicht, weil sie vormOrt ausgebaut werden können und bedingt durch eine breitere Basis auch Höhen über 200m zulassen. Sowas hätte man schon um 1900 bauen können, wenn man denn gewollte hätte. Gab halt keine Anwendungen dafür und auch nicht so hohe Baukräne.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann glaubt mal das effiziente Windräder auch vor 50-70 Jahren möglich gewesen wären!


Ja, wären sie gewesen, es ist keine wirkliche Hochtechnoligie.
- Die Geometrie der Rotoren ist weitestgehend verstanden, seit es Flugzeuge gibt. Wir reden also nur über die letztn 5% Optimierung.
- Am Stahl der Türme ist rein gar nichts spannend, seit dem Eifelturm kann man sowas bauen
- Generatoren wurden Stück für Stück leichter, aber auch da gab es vor 1970 schon hochwertige Magneten
- Kohlefasermatten für Verbundwerkstoffe gibt es seit Ende der Sechziger

Diese Testanlage war schon in den Siebzigern zu fertigen. Die erste 1GW Anlage, aber mit massiven konzeptionellen Fehler, die den Betrieb erschwerten, wie dem rückläufigem, durch den Windschatten des Masten betreibenem Rotor, der wie vbon Kritikern vorhergesagt, zu Schwingungsanregungen geführt hat.
Growian – Wikipedia

Heute wird mehr berechnet, früher hat man mehr versucht. Jedes funktioniert, erstes ist schneller und billiger. Windkraftwerke wollten aber die Kraftwerksbetreiber nicht haben, weil sie als dezentrale Anlagen von Privatpersonen betrieben werden können. Das hätte das Monopol durchbrochen. 



Metaltyp schrieb:


> Dann würden wir vielleicht nicht Tschernobyl   und Fukushima betrauern, sondern gegebenenfalls die umgefallenen   Windräder in Jamel und Bornhagen.


Man sollte die Gefahren der WKA nicht unterschätzen
Super-GAU in Windkraftanlage

*- Ontopic -*
Wir kommen hiermit aber vom Thema ab. Vielleicht kann man festhalten, dass im Gegensatz zu den echten Nazis, die zumindest stellenweise so etwas wie Umweltschutz durchklingen liesen, wobei Rezykling mehr aus Gründen der Rohstoffknappheit angewendet wurde, die Neuen Nazis dieses Thema als "linksgrün versifft" verteufeln und gar nicht auf der Agenda haben. Aber natürlich haben sich die echten Nazos auch nicht wirklich an ihre Gesetze gehalten und wollten nur die Stimmen der grünen Bevölkerung fangen,

Naturschutz im Nationalsozialismus – Wikipedia
Wie gruen waren die Nazis? | Telepolis

...


----------



## HardwareHighlander (10. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja ja, unser Schaffe der große Enthüllungsmensch der den großen Phantomen unserer Zeit hinterherrennt und es natürlich besser weiß, als alle investigativen Journalisten zusammen!



Ich erinnere an den Fall Doutroux, damals haben sich die investigativen Journalisten, ja auch eine super Arbeit geleistet, nicht.

Marc Dutroux – Wikipedia


> Trotz der Hinweise und der Vorstrafe des Beschuldigten wurde das Anwesen  Dutrouxs erst im Dezember 1995, Monate später, durchsucht, als die  vorübergehende Inhaftierung Dutrouxs aufgrund von Autodiebstählen  erfolgte. Die neu eingezogene, frisch verputzte Wand fiel den Ermittlern  bei der darauffolgenden Durchsuchung trotz der Kinderstimmen nicht auf.  Die vielen im Haus gefundenen Videoaufnahmen, auf denen Dutroux zum  Teil den Ausbau der Zellen in seinem Haus dokumentiert hatte, wurden  nicht durch die Polizei gesichtet oder pauschal als „unauffällig“  klassifiziert.





> Laut der ZDF-Reportage _Die Spur der Kinderschänder – Dutroux und die toten Zeugen_  von 2001 verstarben in der Zeit zwischen Dutrouxs Verhaftung und dem  Prozess 27 Zeugen unter teils mysteriösen Umständen, unter ihnen mehrere  Ermittler, die mit dem Fall betraut waren und weitere Personen, die  gegen Dutroux aussagen wollten.[SUP][10][/SUP][SUP][11][/SUP][SUP][12][/SUP] Der Staatsanwalt Hubert Massa, Hauptankläger im Dutroux-Prozess, beging im Juli 1999 Suizid, obwohl er tags zuvor angeblich vom belgischen Justizminister umfassende Handlungsvollmachten erhalten haben soll.[



Ja, da verbrannte man sich ja gar nicht die Finger,  nur 27 Zeugen, Ermittler, Journalisten, ja das ist ein perfektes Klima für investigative Recherchen.
In den USA sieht es ja nicht anders aus, oder wer wurde da kürzlich aus dem Weg geräumt? Achja, der Godfather alias Pizzaparty-Maker himself, Jeffrey Eppstein.

https://arcdigital.media/what-happens-when-reality-and-conspiracies-intersect-f133068354c1



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die gleichen Journalisten, die einen JFK in die nähe eines Mordes von Marilyn Monroe rückten, das Blastheater einer Praktikantin und eines Präsidenten offen legten, Nixon aus dem Amt jagten, Beckenbauer zur Strecke brachten, nebst dutzenden anderen Fußballern und Fußball Funktionären, und zig Milliardäre mit den Panama Papers, Kohl über die Klinge springen ließen und ungefähr tausend anderen Enthüllungen, aber ausgerechnet die haben Angst vor der CIA und dem 11. September und vor einer angeblichen pädophilen Obama/Clinton Verschwörung!



Es gibt positive Beispiele wie auch negative. Man wollte sich ja sogar um Eppstein drücken, nur da funktionierte es schlicht nicht mehr, da die komplette high society in seinem Telefonbuch drinn stand.
Also muste er aus dem Weg geräumt werden und um sicherzugehen, dass es niemand sieht, hat man mal eben die Kameras im Gefängnis ausgeschaltet.
Wie mächtig muss jemand sein, um eine Person wie Eppstein in einem Gefängnis, welches dauerüberwacht wird zu töten und kann damit davonkommen? Frag dich das doch mal.
Aber ja, der hat sich natürlich selbst in der Zelle erhängt, jemand der durch den Einfluss seiner reichen Freunde statt 200 Jahren Gefängnis wieder die Gefängnis-Frei Karte bekommen hätte, außer der öffentliche Druck wäre zu hoch gewesen. Da wird halt dann wieder ein Deal mit der Staatsanwaltschaft eingefädelt und danach darf er weitervergewaltigen, mit seinen royalen Freunden.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Deine geistige Disonanz bzgl. bestimmter VTs nimmt pathologische Züge an!


Ich nehme an, du hast noch keinen einzigen meiner Links angeschaut, dann brauchst du hier auch nicht deine shitshow abziehen.
Die Leute stehen hinter Podesta, wenn er im Fernsehen auftritt und schreien "child molester". Jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch, der die Mails und die Verbindungen die in den Mails auftauchen gesehen hat, weiß das.
Nur gibt es immer noch unverbesserliche Realitätsverweigerer, die sich der Thematik null annehmen, inkl. 98% der Presse.
Absolut jeden Menschen, den ich die Links gezeigt habe, konnte ich innerhalb von ein paar Minuten überzeugen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du einen Arzt aufsuchen oder mal Argumente bringen warum die gleichen Journalisten ausgerechnet bei deinen VTs so ängstlich sind, während sie sich sonst einen Scheißdreck um Macht und Einfluss scheren?!



Ganz einfach, weil das was du da von dir gibst, schlicht ausgemachter Blödsinn ist. Die Journallie hat bei Jimmy Savile (BBC) absolut nichts getan.
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2016/feb/26/bbc-bosses-cover-tracks-savile-2012-andy-kershaw
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uk...le-sex-abuse-report-to-be-published-live.html


> *More than 100 BBC staff – including some of the corporation’s  biggest names – were aware of rumours about Jimmy Savile’s sexual  misdemeanours, yet none of them reported the claims, an independent  report has found. *
> 
> Dame Janet Smith, a retired judge who has spent nearly three  years examining Savile’s activities at the BBC, concluded that the  presenter sexually assaulted 72 victims while working for the  corporation, including boys and girls as young as eight.





> “Dame Janet Smith is asking us to believe that people at a certain level  of management at the BBC and above, those in the loftier positions of  management, had not heard the persistent and consistent rumours that  everybody else who worked in the BBC, on the shop floor, had heard for  years,” he said, speaking on BBC  Radio 4’s Today programme on Friday. “For anyone to claim they hadn’t  heard those rumours at the time, it is a little disingenuous I think.”





> Jimmy Savile was an iconic British DJ, who raised millions of pounds for  children’s charities, and during his decades-long career at the BBC  earned the monicker Saint Jimmy. But Savile, who died in 2011, was also a  “serial sexual predator,” *who preyed on girls as young as eight, often  with the knowledge of BBC staff, a new report says.*



Die haben ihn alle gedeckt, weil sie selbst pädophile Neigungen haben, bis er halt mal gestorben ist. Danach hat man dann was zugegeben.
Nach seinem Tod sind alle seine Mitstreiter dann teilweise reingewaschen.
https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/ges...uchsvorwuerfe-auch-gegen-aerzte-a-863339.html


> Hamburg - Zu unglaublich scheint es, dass sich Jimmy Savile über  Jahrzehnte hinweg unbemerkt an Kindern vergehen konnte. Dass niemand  etwas mitbekommen haben soll von den Übergriffen auf Minderjährige, auf  dem BBC-Gelände, in Krankenhäusern und Heimen. Die britische Polizei  spricht von 300 möglichen Opfern. Die zentrale Frage ist: Wer wusste  wann was?


 
Der Mann hatte ein rieseiges Netzwerk an Unterstützern, Ärzte, Politiker, einflussreiche Wirtschaftsbosse, Royals usw. usf.
http://humansarefree.com/2017/11/the-secret-connection-between-pedophile.html



Don-71 schrieb:


> Vor allen dingen haben im Moment weder Obama, Clinton noch der CIA einen besonderen Stellenwert in der US Administration oder eine breite Unterstützung, warum kommen die ganzen Besserwisser dieser angeblichen VTs nicht aus der Deckung, bei einem Präsidenten, der sie zu 100% mit Gold und Geld überhäufen würde, wenn solche Machenschaften an den Tag kommen würde,



Weil der Präseident aka Donald Trump selbst mit drinnensteckt du Held, deswegen hat er Flynn auch gefeuert, als Flynn die Gerüchte über Pizzagate auf Twitter geteilt hat.
Trump ist selbst Vergewaltiger einer 12 Jährigen und hat sehr intensive connections zu Eppstein.
https://www.insider.com/jeffrey-epstein-everything-we-know-about-his-relationship-with-trump-2019-7



> Trump's strongest line to the case at hand is his association with  Alexander Acosta, who he hand-picked to be his Labor Secretary in 2017.  Acosta formerly worked as a federal prosecutor in Miami, *where he signed  the 2008 secret plea deal that allowed Epstein to avoid federal prosecution and serve limited jail time. *


Aha, Alexander Costa,* Arbeitsminister von Donald Trump* hat einen der abscheulichsten Deals in der Geschichte Amerikanischer Vergewaltigungsopfer ausgehandelt.
Jaja, ist ja nicht so als ob Demokraten wie Republikaner da ganz tief drinnenstecken und sich bei dieser geschichte gegenseitig die Stange halten und über Leichen gehen, damit ihr schmutziges Geheimnis, ihr Menschenhandel und Dauer-Sklaven Sex weitergehen kann.



> Es wäre praktisch eine Trump Erlösung bzgl Obama/Clinton und der CIA und die FOX Leute wären doch mehr als affengeil auf solche Stories, besonders weil Trump im Moment 100% unter Druck steht, was wäre da besser als eine pädophilen Obama/Clinton Verschwörung?



Ja, genau Don. Der Gutmensch Trump, *der mit diesem Zeug absolut nichts zu tun hat*, ist ja *nur sein Arbeitsminister Costa gewesen der den Deal mit Eppstein ausgehandelt hat.

*


> Da das alles nicht passiert, muss ich deine Posts bzgl einer pädophilen Obama/Clinton Verschwörung, genauso wie zum 11 September eher medizinisch einordnen und  mir weiter keine Gedanken dazu machen!



Ja, Augen zumachen und durch, wird schon werden. Oder bist du etwa wie Poulton auch bei der Pizza-Party dabei? Verfechter davon? Würde Sinn machen, Donchen.


> Analog gilt das gleiche zu Assad, der natürlich mit Giftgas um sich wirft und einen Genozid an seiner eigenen Bevölkerung verübt hat, das kann man in jeden seriösen Medium nachlesesen!



Jaja, wers glaubt. Das MIT in den USA behauptet das Gegenteil.



> Based on mathematical calculations, Lloyd and Postol estimate the   rocket with such aerodynamics could not travel more than 2   kilometers. To illustrate their conclusion, the authors included   the original White House map that depicted areas under Assad   control and those held by the opposition. Based on the firing   range and troop locations on August 21, the authors conclude that   all possible launching points within the 2 km radius were in   rebel-held areas.



Kann man sich auch in der Anstalt ansehen. Assad verwendet natürlich Giftgas, damit die rote Linie von Obama überschritten wird und sein Regime gestürzt wird.
Jaja, die reine Logik zeigt schon, dass das ihm weder politisch noch strategisch nützt, also ist es schon ohne jede Untersuchung ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.
Und noch unwahrscheinlich ist es, wenn er am Gewinnen ist,  2018 nochmal Giftgas einzusetzen.


----------



## JePe (10. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Jaja, wers glaubt. Das MIT in den USA behauptet das Gegenteil.



Dafuer hast Du bestimmt eine Quelle? Und Nein, damit meine ich nicht Radio Moskau.

Tatsaechlich hat nicht etwa das MIT, sondern Theodore Postol, ein eremitierter Professor am MIT, auf der Grundlage von Berechnungen den behaupteten Abschussort der mit Giftgas befuellten Flugkoerper angezweifelt. So wie er eigentlich grundsaetzlich alles in dieser Richtung angezweifelt hat und das nicht selten spaeter als "Schusseligkeit" revidieren musste (mal hat er sich beim Datum um mehrere Jahre vertan, mal die falsche Windrichtung zu Grunde gelegt).

Fazit: Das MIT hat ueberhaupt nichts behauptet. Jeder Versuch, etwas anderes zu suggerieren, ist nur die x-te Nebelkerze; abgefeuert aus der durchsichtigen Motivation heraus, moeglichst viele Theorien in Umlauf zu halten, damit das Publikum die Uebersicht verliert und das Offensichtliche nicht mehr sieht oder glaubt. Und offensichtlich ist, dass die OPCW als Authoritaet dann, wenn sie mal Zugang erhielt, zu anderen Ergebnissen kam und zwar keine Schuldigen benannt hat (und das auch gar nicht ihre Aufgabe ist), aber die ermittelten Fallumstände eigentlich für sich sprechen.

Könnten wir das Thema Syrien damit hier im Thread beenden? Du kannst ja gerne beliebig viele "Die Wahrheit ueber ..."-Threads zu Deinen Lieblingsthemen Syrien, Krim & Pizza aufmachen. Unter welchem Pseudonym dann auch immer.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (10. November 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Dafuer hast Du bestimmt eine Quelle? Und Nein, damit meine ich nicht Radio Moskau.



Und du tust doch nichts anderes, als dich mit den Argumenten des Herrn Postul zu beschäftigen, sondern stattdessen bedienst du dich des berühmten Argumetes ad Hominem und versuchst ihn als Verschwörungstheoretiker zu diffamieren, dabei müsste selbst die Frage cui bono genug Fragen aufwerfen, warum hier jemand Giftgas einsetzt und was er sich davon verspricht.

Man hat zuweilen das Gefühl, dass unter den US-Fanboys hier im Thread alles, was nicht der offiziellen US Meinung entspricht als Verschwörungstheorie diffamiert wird.
Dabei war die USA und dessen Dienste oft genug in RegimeChanges involviert und genau das war auch der Plan für Syrien, das ist offenkundig.
Und die Zweifler müssen halt noch 40Jahre warten, bis die CIA die Akten öffnet.


JePe schrieb:


> So wie er eigentlich grundsaetzlich alles in dieser Richtung angezweifelt hat..



Sollte man auch, denn die USA hat grundsätzlich fast noch jede Unwahrheit im Krieg für den eigenen Vorteil benutzt oder direkt Propaganda gestreut.
Schaut man sich Syrien als Gesamtkunstwerk an, dann kommt man unweigerlich zum Schluss, dass mit allen Mitteln versucht wurde Assad zu stürzen und das bereits bevor die Demos stattgefunden haben.
Bereits da hat man die Sanktionen aufgewärmt und die Kämpfer ins Land geschleust. Garantiert nicht ohne dem Wissen der US Regime-Changer.


JePe schrieb:


> Fazit: Das MIT hat ueberhaupt nichts behauptet.



Punkt für dich, das MIT selbst hat nichts behauptert, dafür Postol.
Und seine Analyse würde viel besser zu dem wahren Geschehnissen passen, als dieser zweifelhafte Blödfud, dass Gegner des US Regimes, Babies aus Brutkästen reißen, Massenvernichtungswaffen haben (Irak) oder mit Giftgas um sich werfen, trotz roter Linien.



JePe schrieb:


> Jeder Versuch, etwas anderes zu suggerieren, ist nur die x-te Nebelkerze; abgefeuert aus der durchsichtigen Motivation heraus, moeglichst viele Theorien in Umlauf zu halten, damit das Publikum die Uebersicht verliert und das Offensichtliche nicht mehr sieht oder glaubt.



Ahja, was ist denn die offizielle Theorie? Geschasster Diktator will nach mehrfach geäußerter Warnung unbedingt, dass seine Regierung gestürzt wird und befehligt daher den Giftgaseinsatz?
Und wiederholt das ganze nochmal 2018?



> Die *Giftgasangriffe von Ghuta* vom 21. August 2013 im Syrienkrieg sind eine Reihe von Giftgasangriffen auf von Rebellen gehaltene und umstrittenene Gebiete in der Region Ghuta östlich von Damaskus. Eine UNO-Untersuchung vor Ort wies den Einsatz des chemischen Kampfstoffs Sarin in hoch konzentrierter Form nach, der mittels Boden-Boden-Raketen verschossen wurde.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP] Unterschiedlichen Angaben zufolge starben dabei 281,[SUP][4][/SUP] 355,[SUP][5][/SUP] 1429[SUP][6][/SUP] oder 1729[SUP][7][/SUP] Menschen. Einige tausend Personen sollen mit neurotoxischen Reaktionen in die Krankenhäuser eingeliefert worden sein.[SUP][5][/SUP]  Das beim Giftgasangriff verwendete Sarin stammte aufgrund seiner  chemischen Spurenelemente aus denselben Beständen der syrischen Armee  wie dasjenige bei anderen Angriffen[SUP][8][/SUP]. *Welche Bürgerkriegspartei für den Einsatz des Giftgases verantwortlich ist, ist jedoch nach wie vor umstritten. *





JePe schrieb:


> Und offensichtlich ist, dass die OPCW als Authoritaet dann, wenn sie mal Zugang erhielt, zu anderen Ergebnissen kam und zwar keine Schuldigen benannt hat (und das auch gar nicht ihre Aufgabe ist), aber die ermittelten Fallumstände eigentlich für sich sprechen..



Ach echt? Die Fallumstände? Immer dann wenn man absolut nichts beweisen kann, folgt im Diplomatengespräch die Formlierung, dass fast alle Zweifel an einer Verantwortung Assads ausgeräumt seien.
Absolut lächerlich sowas.



JePe schrieb:


> Könnten wir das Thema Syrien damit hier im Thread beenden?



Ja, Assad wars, ganz sicher, dank deiner unumstößlichen Quellen, die das gezeigt haben, können wir uns nun sicher sein.
Deine ganz persönliche Meinung ist das, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## JePe (10. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Schaut man sich Syrien als Gesamtkunstwerk an, dann kommt man unweigerlich zum Schluss(...)Ach echt? Die Fallumstände? Immer dann wenn man absolut nichts beweisen kann(...)Absolut lächerlich sowas.



Wow. Soviel Selbstkritik haette ich Dir gar nicht zugetraut.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> (...)cui bono genug Fragen aufwerfen(...)



Oh, cui bono soll´s mal wieder richten.

Na dann:

Kennst Du irgendeinen anderen Fall, in dem eine kaempfende Fraktion dem Angriff durch den Feind durch einen noch dazu geruechteweise recht unangenehmen Tod zuvorgekommen ist? Welchen "bono" haben die Aufstaendischen davon? Ausser dass sie aus ihren Graebern dem Klang amerikanischer Marschflugkoerper haetten lauschen koennen.

Muss laut sein in Deiner Echokammer.


----------



## hoffgang (10. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Ahja, was ist denn die offizielle Theorie? Geschasster Diktator will nach mehrfach geäußerter Warnung unbedingt, dass seine Regierung gestürzt wird und befehligt daher den Giftgaseinsatz?
> Und wiederholt das ganze nochmal 2018?



Wieso sollte er auch nicht, schließlich hatte keine Rote Linie der USA im Syrien Konflikt jemals echte Konsequenzen für Assad nach sich gezogen.
Nur mal so: Wer sollte denn sonst Sarin, welches wie du selbst gepostet hast, aus den Beständen der Syrischen Armee stammt auf von Rebellen gehaltene Teile des Landes einsetzen.
Da bleiben halt nicht wirklich viele Optionen übrig.

Deine Theorie stürzt an dem Moment an dem der erste Einsatz von Giftgas in Syrien genau 0 militärische Reaktion des Westens mobilisiert hat. Wenn du wirklich behaupten willst, jemand würde Giftgasangriffe inszenieren um dem Assadregime zu schaden, wo ist dann bitte der negative impact für das Regime? Assad sitzt fester im Sattel als je zuvor, die USA haben in Syrien nix mehr zu melden und in 2 Jahren redet die internationale Gemeinschaft wieder mit Assad - schlicht weil sie keine andere Wahl hat. 

Fakten:
Krieg in Syrien: Irrefuehrende Berichte zu Angriffen in Duma | tagesschau.de

Mehr als 30 Angriffe mit Chemiewaffen, 25 davon Regime, Rest nicht eindeutig belegbar.
25 Angriffe mit Chemiewaffen durch das Assadregime, von einer internationalen Kommission des UN Menschenrechtsrates untersucht. Glaubst du wirklich da macht eine mehr oder weniger irgendwas aus? Glaubst du wirklich man müsste bei diesen Zahlen noch Falschmeldungen lancieren, wenn die westliche Welt 25 zusätzliche Beispiele hat um Assad militärisch zu bekämpfen (und es dennoch nicht getan hat). 

Wie JePe schreibt: Dumme, nutzlose Nebelkerze mit unlogischer Argumentation.

Btw, dass ausgerechnet die Russen dann einen Journalisten unvollständig zitieren um seine Aussage zu verdrehen, passt irgendwie dazu, das ausgerechnet US Propaganda versucht die Meinung zu steuern


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2019)

Hätten die Russen in Syrien nicht die Finger im Spiel, dann hätte der Westen bzw die Nato bestimmt schon mehr gegen Assad getan.
Aber so werden sie sich hüten was dagegen zu unternehmen.
Und er kann weiter seine Greueltaten verüben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hätten die Russen in Syrien nicht die Finger im Spiel, dann hätte der Westen bzw die Nato bestimmt schon mehr gegen Assad getan.
> Aber so werden sie sich hüten was dagegen zu unternehmen.
> Und er kann weiter seine Greueltaten verüben.



Da sollen sich sowohl die Russen als auch der Westen raushalten.


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da sollen sich sowohl die Russen als auch der Westen raushalten.


Ist nur dann die Frage ob der Rest der Welt bei Greueltaten und massiven Menschenrechtsverletztungen wegesehen sollte.
Und das ist ja so heftig das Hilfsorganisationen kaum handeln können, weil es für sie selber zu gefährlich ist.
Im Jemen sieht es nicht anders aus.


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, man hätte damals schon in Wind und Wasserkraft investieren sollen.
> Aber damals war Atomkraft ein Prestige Objekt und jeder wollte dabei sein -- kostet es, was es wolle.
> Und die Nachteile sind uns dann reihenweise vor die Füße gefallen.


Interessant wäre eher wie die Welt heute aussehen würde, wenn den Verhältnis von Kohle zu Atomstrom umgekehrt wäre, aber ansonsten alles den selben Weg gehen würde.
Größere Endlagerproblematik? Sicherlich
Weniger Klimaerwärmung? Sicherlich auch
Und jetzt abwägen.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da sollen sich sowohl die Russen als auch der Westen raushalten.


Manchmal kann und darf man sich nicht raushalten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. November 2019)

> Manchmal kann und darf man sich nicht raushalten.


Also der Westen darf es aber die Russen nicht oder was?


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2019)

Weil Bomben auf Krankenhäuser die Situation definitiv nicht verbessern


----------



## JePe (11. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Also der Westen darf es aber die Russen nicht oder was?



Das kommt auf den Grund und die Qualitaet der Einmischung an. Und "innere Angelegenheiten" wird erfahrungsgemaess am lautesten immer von denjenigen Staatsoberhaeuptern gegrunzt, fuer die elementare Menschenrechte eher Ballast als Verpflichtung sind.

Wuerdest Du die russischen Interventionen der juengeren Vergangenheit - Syrien, Ostukraine, Krim, Suedossetien - als diesen Zielen verpflichtet betrachten? Ich nicht. Aber solange Russland den Westen tuechtig piesackt, scheint das fuer manche kein Problem zu sein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. November 2019)

Ich sage, es sollten sich da alle raushalten. Das ist doch nur wieder der Versuch Einfluss zu nehmen, diese Chance will halt kein Block verpassen.


----------



## JePe (11. November 2019)

Yeah, right. Vielleicht haetten die Alliierten `45 auch an der Grenze des Deutschen Reiches Halt machen sollen. Wie wir mit unseren Juden, SInti, Roma, Kommunisten, Liberalen, Schwulen und sonstigen nicht System- und Rassegesetzkompatiblen verfahren, ist ja schliesslich allein unsere Sache. Als naechste Evolutionsstufe koennten wir uns nicht nur "raushalten", sondern gleich ganz wegschauen. Denn wenn man nichts mehr sieht, gibt es ja auch nichts mehr, wo man sich "raushalten" muss.

Brave new world.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. November 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Yeah, right. Vielleicht haetten die Alliierten `45 auch an der Grenze des Deutschen Reiches Halt machen sollen. Wie wir mit unseren Juden, SInti, Roma, Kommunisten, Liberalen, Schwulen und sonstigen nicht System- und Rassegesetzkompatiblen verfahren, ist ja schliesslich allein unsere Sache. Als naechste Evolutionsstufe koennten wir uns nicht nur "raushalten", sondern gleich ganz wegschauen. Denn wenn man nichts mehr sieht, gibt es ja auch nichts mehr, wo man sich "raushalten" muss.
> 
> Brave new world.


Immer dann, wenn sich Staaten irgenwo einmischen, wollen die auch einen Nutzen davon haben. So z.B. nach dem 2. WK, die USA nutzt Deutschland noch heute als Standort für Militär und Waffen. Die Sowjetunion hat das Gleiche mit dem Ostblock gemacht.


----------



## Andregee (11. November 2019)

Solang nicht zufällig dummerweise Menschenrechtsverletzungen zufällig mit geostrategischen Machtinteressen einhergehen, schaut man doch zu gern weg, konträr dazu wird dann eher noch kooperiert.
Die westliche Wertegemeinschaft war sich noch nie zu schade mit Diktaturen zu kooperieren, solang sie ihren Interessen dienten, vielmehr wurden demokratisch gewählte Regierungen sogar gestürzt.


----------



## compisucher (11. November 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> ...,vielmehr wurden demokratisch gewählte Regierungen sogar gestürzt.


Interessehalber: Welchen Staat/Staaten meinst denn du?


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Immer dann, wenn sich Staaten irgenwo einmischen, wollen die auch einen Nutzen davon haben. So z.B. nach dem 2. WK, die USA nutzt Deutschland noch heute als Standort für Militär und Waffen. Die Sowjetunion hat das Gleiche mit dem Ostblock gemacht.



Es ging nicht darum in Deutschland Militär zu stationieren. Das kostet immens Geld.
Es ging immer nur darum, dass Deutschland zum westlichen System gehören soll.
Ansonsten hätten die Amerikaner Berlin nicht mit Flugzeugen beliefert sondern Berlin den Russen überlassen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. November 2019)

> Ansonsten hätten die Amerikaner Berlin nicht mit Flugzeugen beliefert sondern Berlin den Russen überlassen.


Und warum?
Weil sie macht demonstrieren wollten und Berlin nicht als ihren Teil "verlieren" wollten. Das wäre dann weltweit ein Fauxpass für die Amis gewesen.


----------



## compisucher (11. November 2019)

Nun ja, für die Bürger von Westberlin war das damals sicherlich eine gute Entscheidung, oder?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun ja, für die Bürger von Westberlin war das damals sicherlich eine gute Entscheidung, oder?


Vermutlich ja, ich kenne aber niemanden von dort.


----------



## compisucher (11. November 2019)

Ich weiss, wass du sagen willst, aber die Ausgangssituation war doch die, dass Deutschland einen schrecklichen Krieg verloren hatte und überall letztlich Besatzungsmächte waren.
Und natürlich ging es um geostrategische Politik, immerhin war die Welt am Anfang des im Kalten Krieges.
Weder Franzosen noch Briten hatten die logistischen Möglichkeiten, aber jeweils mehrere 10.000 Soldaten in der Stadt.
Es ging also primär, aber nicht nur um die Zivilbevölkerung, sondern auch um westliche Truppen in Armeegröße, die eingeschlossen waren.


----------



## Andregee (11. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Interessehalber: Welchen Staat/Staaten meinst denn du?




Chile:  Salvador Allende 
Iran:  Mohammed Mossadegh 

Wie kann man sich auch erdreisten, mit der Politik auf Konfrontationskurs westlicher Wirtschaftsinteressen zu geraten.
Die CIA hat es dann zum Wohle der Menschenrechte gerichtet.

Wenn in Zukunft Akten der CIA geöffnet werden, werden sich heute als Verschwörungstheorien bezeichnete Agitationen ebenfalls als Einflussnahme der USA herausstellen, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. November 2019)

> Ich weiss, wass du sagen willst, aber die Ausgangssituation war doch  die, dass Deutschland einen schrecklichen Krieg verloren hatte und  überall letztlich Besatzungsmächte waren.
> Und natürlich ging es um geostrategische Politik, immerhin war die Welt am Anfang des im Kalten Krieges.


und genau deshalb hat man da so viele Ressourcen reingesteckt und macht das auch noch heute.
Warum sollten die Amis was zu verschenken haben? 
Gleiches gilt für die Sowjetunion.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und warum?
> Weil sie macht demonstrieren wollten und Berlin nicht als ihren Teil "verlieren" wollten. Das wäre dann weltweit ein Fauxpass für die Amis gewesen.



Es gab in den letzten Tagen unzählige Dokus über den Mauer Bau und Co.
Und auch die Luftbrücke wurde thematisiert. Und den Amerikanern ging es darum Berlin zu halten und nicht an die Russen zu verlieren.
Natürlich ging es um Macht. Ist ja logisch aber die Russen waren so oder so nicht in der lage die Luftbrücke zu verhindern.
Sie hätten dann die Flugzeuge abschießen müssen, was sie nicht getan haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. November 2019)

> Sie hätten dann die Flugzeuge abschießen müssen, was sie nicht getan haben.


Hätten sie das getan wäre da der Kalte Krieg zum 3. WK geworden.


----------



## compisucher (11. November 2019)

Stimmt, bei Allende gebe ich dir recht.
Iran sehe ich differenzierter, war doch Staatsoberhaupt der Schah, der zweifellos vom Westen unterstützt wurde aber letztlich ein blaublütiger Diktator war.
Der Schah hat sich immer mit dem ins Bett gelegt, der am meisten Geld bot, zuerst mit den Russen und später dann mit dem Amis.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Hätten sie das getan wäre da der Kalte Krieg zum 3. WK geworden.



Nö, die Russen hätten nicht den Hauch einer Chance gehabt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, die Russen hätten nicht den Hauch einer Chance gehabt.



Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher und selbst wenn die den verloren hätten, der Schaden in Deutschland wäre immens gewesen, wenn dann auch Atomwaffen zum Einsatz gekommen wären.


----------



## Andregee (11. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Stimmt, bei Allende gebe ich dir recht.
> Iran sehe ich differenzierter, war doch Staatsoberhaupt der Schah, der zweifellos vom Westen unterstützt wurde aber letztlich ein blaublütiger Diktator war.
> Der Schah hat sich immer mit dem ins Bett gelegt, der am meisten Geld bot, zuerst mit den Russen und später dann mit dem Amis.



Der Schah wurde von den USA installiert, nachdem Mossadegh, der demokratisch gewählt wurde, Opfer eines Regimechanges wurde, da er die Ölindustrie verstaatlichen wollte, was dazu führte, das die Briten bei den USA intervenierten und zum Eingriff drängten. Nachdem der Schah gestürzt wurde, hat die USA dann ja Saddam als Verbündeten entdeckt bis er dann völlig überschuldet vom Krieg dann seine Truppen dann einfach mal in die andere Richtung hat fahren lassen.


----------



## compisucher (11. November 2019)

Es ist, wie immer, etwas komplexer:
Anglo-sowjetische Invasion des Iran – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher und selbst wenn die den verloren hätten, der Schaden in Deutschland wäre immens gewesen, wenn dann auch Atomwaffen zum Einsatz gekommen wären.



Die Russen hatten zum damaligen Zeitpunkt keine Atomwaffen. Dazu kam, dass sie Ostdeutschland ausgeplündert haben, weil sie selbst nichts hatten.
Russland ist zwar groß, aber einen weiteren Krieg hätten sie nicht überlebt.
Und das ist meiner meinung nach auch der Grund, wieso die Russen damals nachgegeben haben. Sie waren sich bewusst, dass die Amerikaner überlegen waren.


----------



## Poulton (11. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu kam, dass sie Ostdeutschland ausgeplündert haben, weil sie selbst nichts hatten.


Nein, sie haben Reparation verlangt. Etwas wovon die westlichen Besatzungszonen weitestgehend verschont geblieben sind. Deswegen finde ich es auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt hochgradig daneben, wenn man sich in den alten Bundesländern hinstellt und über die Kosten der Wiedervereinigung jammert, obwohl man die teilweise mit als die verspätete Beteiligung an den Reparationskosten sehen kann.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, sie haben Reparation verlangt. Etwas wovon die westlichen Besatzungszonen weitestgehend verschont geblieben ist.



Man kann das schon ausplündern nennen, dort wurde alles abgebaut was irgendwie noch genutzt werden konnte, viel war dann im Osten nicht mehr übrig.


----------



## compisucher (11. November 2019)

Das stimmt allerdings.
Hmmm... ich denke, es ist generell schwierig, mit dem heutigen (nicht vorhandenen?) Wertegerüst die Handlungen von damals nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist, wie immer, etwas komplexer:
> Anglo-sowjetische Invasion des Iran – Wikipedia



Es geht um dies hier: Operation Ajax – Wikipedia

Und letztlich ist es dann doch gar nicht mehr so komplex.


----------



## seahawk (11. November 2019)

Der Westen hat die BRD nur gefördert, weil man den Kampf gegen die Russen lieber in Deutschland als in Frankreich führen wollte.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2019)

Warum auch immer.
Aber wir können froh darüber sein. 
Sonst gäbe es heute vielleicht immer noch den Ostblock.
Der samt BRD noch größer wäre.
Und wir würden hier jetzt nicht so offen schreiben.
Falls wir überhaupt im Internet schreiben würden.


----------



## compisucher (11. November 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Es geht um dies hier: Operation Ajax – Wikipedia



Das ist mir schon klar ^^
Die tieferen Hintergrunde der Entwicklung ist aber eben doch im WK II zu suchen, als der Papa vom Schah wg. zu großer Nähe zu Nazi-D. letztlich abgedankt hatte und parallel sowohl Russen wie auch der Westen (in dem Fall die Briten) vitales Interesse hatten, den Iran unter Kontrolle zu bekommen.
Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass die erste Konferenz unter den späteren Siegermächten bzgl. dem weiteren Schicksal Europas bzw. D. ausgerechnet in Teheran 1943 statt fand.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar ^^
> Die tieferen Hintergrunde der Entwicklung ist aber eben doch im WK II zu suchen, als der Papa vom Schah wg. zu großer Nähe zu Nazi-D. letztlich abgedankt hatte und parallel sowohl Russen wie auch der Westen (in dem Fall die Briten) vitales Interesse hatten, den Iran unter Kontrolle zu bekommen.
> Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass die erste Konferenz unter den späteren Siegermächten bzgl. dem weiteren Schicksal Europas bzw. D. ausgerechnet in Teheran 1943 statt fand.



Ändert nichts daran, dass es ein von USA und UK induzierter Regime Change aus wirtschaftlichen und geostrategischen Interessen war.


----------



## compisucher (11. November 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran, dass es ein von USA und UK induzierter Regime Change aus wirtschaftlichen und geostrategischen Interessen war.



Stimmt, so gesehen hast du recht.

Da geben sich aber weder Russen noch Amis was, wenn ich so an die Sowjetinvasion in Afghanistan denke, die die Initialzündung des heutigen Zustandes war oder dem "netten" Tschetschenienkonflikt, 
der seinen "Höhepunkt" in einem Massaker in einer Schule fand.

Und nein, keine einseitige Betrachtung, Vietnam oder die Invasionen der USA z. B. in Grenada oder Panama rufen auch bei mir keine Begeisterungsstürme hervor.

Nur die Positionierung, die sind schlecht und die sind gut, halte ich für nicht richtig.

Beide "Blöcke" taten und tun alles, um ihre Machtposition zu erhalten oder auszubauen.

Bedauerlich für uns ist aus meiner Sicht, dass von dem löblichen Ansatz einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft zur Gründerväterzeit der BRD letztlich nur noch die Marktwirtschaft übrig blieb.

War wohl in der Vergangenheit der "Preis für die Freiheit".

Aber, die Karten mischen sich gerade neu und das Hinterherrennen hinter dem schnöden Mammon unter dem Deckmäntelchen der "Freien Welt" scheint ein Auslaufmodell zu werden..


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Bedauerlich für uns ist aus meiner Sicht, dass von dem löblichen Ansatz einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft zur Gründerväterzeit der BRD letztlich nur noch die Marktwirtschaft übrig blieb.
> 
> [...]



Tja, wir haben ja bekanntlich "das Ende der Geschichte" erreicht und nun sitzt man an den Verhandlungstischen ohne den "unsichtbaren Dritten" und drückt - natürlich mit großem, großem Bedauern, hätte ja auch niiiiieeeeemand jeeeee ahnen können, dass der Kapitalismus tatsächlich seinen ureigenen Gesetzmäßigkeiten folgt und letztlich seine Kinder zu fressen droht - durch, was für die Sicherung der Profite durchgedrückt werden muss.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, sie haben Reparation verlangt.



Ich nenne das ausplündern.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich nenne das ausplündern.



Das ist bei Reparationen ganz normal, das wollte Frankreich auch nach dem 1. WK, da haben die auch die (Stein-/Braun-)Kohle gefordert.


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2019)

Das gute an der DDR war halt, dass die BRD sich immer bemühen musste, dass niemand auf die Idee kommt, dass es in der DDR vielleicht besser ist.
Jetzt ist das Gegenmodell weggefallen.


----------



## Andregee (11. November 2019)

Und der Niedriglohnsektor befand sich hinter der Mauer statt im eigenen Land. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2019)

Jo aber die waren ja nicht sozial abgehängt weil die Freizeit auch im Betrieb war.


----------



## compisucher (11. November 2019)

Ob es aber Ziel jedes Einzelnen ist, staatlich komplett durchorganisiert zu sein, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Andererseits endet Abweichung von der Norm auch im goldenen Westen meist mit sozialer Ausgrenzung und schlimmstenfalls Armut.

Sowohl der wahre Sozialismus als auch der Kapitalismus sind nicht wirklich die Antworten auf die Herausforderungen der Zukunft.

Allerdings ist der allerorts aufkommende Populismus jetzt auch nicht gerade der Burner, weil er mehr oder weniger Zwangsläufig auch in einer Art Diktatur enden wird, die ja hoffentlich keiner will.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (12. November 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Wow. Soviel Selbstkritik haette ich Dir gar nicht zugetraut.



Was sind denn die Fallumstände in Syrien? Wer hat Interesse an einem Giftgasangriff? Das können ja nur Rebellen sein, die wollen, dass eingegriffen wird.
Klare Beweise gibt es ohnehin nicht und wenn es die nicht gibt, dann fragt man sich wem ein solcher Angriff nutzt.
Der Leiter des Forschungszentrums zur arabische Welt an der Universität Mainz, ist bestimmt auch ein ganz böser Verschwörungstheoretiker.

"Nachdem die Rebellen sich schon fertig machen abzuziehen, hier noch Chemiewaffen einzusetzen, ist absoluter Unsinn und widerspricht jeglicher Logik."
Aber es wäre ja nicht das erste mal in der Geschichte von RegimeChanges, wenn man durch einen Informationskrieg versucht, die Bevölkerung für den Krieg warm zu machen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5qUq7fm0B20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





JePe schrieb:


> Oh, cui bono soll´s mal wieder richten.



Weit besser als einfach zu behaupten Assad wars.
Nur weil das vielleicht in deinem Denken opportun ist zu lügen, ist das noch lange nicht legal.
Natürlich sollte Assad weg, aber das ist eben einfach nicht realistisch zu erwarten, genauso wird so ein Vorgehen keinen Frieden bringen, sondern Krieg.



JePe schrieb:


> Welchen "bono" haben die Aufstaendischen davon? Ausser dass sie aus ihren Graebern dem Klang amerikanischer Marschflugkoerper haetten lauschen koennen.



Der Giftgasangriff von 2013 mag umstritten sein.
Assad wusste aber, dass er sehr wahrscheinlich durch die Amerikaner gestürzt wird, sofern er es einsetzt. Also keine Ahnung wer hier der Verantwortliche ist, profitieren würde Assad auch hier eher nicht, also macht es aus strategischer Sicht auch eher gar keinen Sinn.
Laut Seymour Hersh und seinen Quellen von Geheimdienstmitarbeitern war unter anderem die Türkei daran beteiligt und nicht Assad, sagen auch türkische Oppositionelle.


> Die Abgeordneten des türkischen Parlaments der Oppositionspartei CHPEren Erdem und Ali Şeker stützten die These und machten aufgrund von Gerichtsakten der Staatsanwaltschaft von Adana den türkischen Geheimdienst und dschihadistische Milizen verantwortlich. Sie gaben bei einer Pressekonferenz am 21. Oktober 2015 an, Beweise zu haben, dass bei der Beschaffung und Lieferung das MKE, der türkische Geheimdienst und der Al-Qaida-Terrorist Hayyam Kasap involviert gewesen waren. Das Ziel der türkischen Regierung sei das Gleiche gewesen wie beim illegalen Transfer von Waffen an dieselbe Oppositionsgruppen: Bashar al-Assad stürzen, so Erdem gegenüber der Today’s Zaman, einer der großen Tageszeitungen der Türkei.[SUP][49]
> [/SUP]Am 10. Dezember 2015 erklärte Erdem während einer Parlamentssitzung, er besitze Beweismaterial, u. a. Telefonaufzeichnungen, dass die türkische Regierung in den Schmuggel von Saringas-Komponenten und Saringas über die türkische Grenze zu Terrorgruppen in Syrien involviert sei.[SUP][50][/SUP][SUP][51][/SUP] Vier Tage später wiederholte Erdem seine Vorwürfe im staatlichen russischen Nachrichtensender Russia Today, demnach würden Gerichtsakten belegen, dass das verwendete Material für das Giftgas über die Türkei zu Terroristengruppen in Syrien gelangt sei – damals waren das Mitglieder von al-Qaida im Irak. „Wir haben als Beweise Telefonaufzeichnungen“. Die Staatsanwaltschaft leitete ein Ermittlungsverfahren ein, später wurden die daran beteiligten Personen verhaftet. Jedoch wurde der Fall nach einer Woche einem anderen Staatsanwalt übergeben, und alle Verhafteten wurden auf freien Fuß gesetzt. Sie überquerten die türkisch-syrische Grenze und flohen. Damals wurden die Akte geschlossen, um den syrischen Behörden die Schuld zuzuschreiben.[SUP][52][/SUP][SUP][53][/SUP] Die Staatsanwaltschaft in Ankara leitete ein Verfahren wegen „Hochverrats“ gegen Eren Erdem ein.[SUP][54][/SUP]



Also hier ist überhaupt nichts eindeutig und wie man aus der Geschichte kennt, hat man sich mit solchen Schuldzuweisungen schon desöfteren verbrannt.
Die Salisbury Gift-Toten, die man Russland zuschreibt, fielen auch in den Zusammenhang.
Man wollte, nachem man Assad das Image eines Giftgasmörders medial ohne Beweise untergeschoben hat, gleich mit Russland weitermachen.



JePe schrieb:


> Muss laut sein in Deiner Echokammer.



Du verstehst nichts von dem Syrienkrieg, absolut gar nichts. Du verkaufst nur die Mär von dem ewigen Krieg gegen den Terror und die Werte die man dem nahen Osten angeblich vermitteln will.
Bomben werfen und Halbsabschneider unterstützen für die Werte.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wieso sollte er auch nicht, schließlich hatte keine Rote Linie der USA im Syrien Konflikt jemals echte Konsequenzen für Assad nach sich gezogen.



Die USA standen 2013 ganz kurz vor einer Bombardierung Syriens, nur Obama hat sich gegen den nationalen Sicherheitsberater und die Außenministerin gestellt und das abgeblasen, vermutlich weil es für Assads Schuld einfach keine Beweise gab.  Aber ja klar, Assad habe nie Konsequenzen zu befürchten gehabt? WTF?
Diese Giftgas-Stories waren die einzige Handhabe die Regierung zu erntfernen und jetzt, nachdem die Bemühungend es Westens dahingehend gescheitert sind, sagst du, er könne eh machen was er will?

Toller Zynismus, man merkt dir richtig an wie es dich wurmt, dass es die Regierung noch gibt und es wird auch nur mit Assad einen Weg zum Frieden geben, vorher gibts keinen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nur mal so: Wer sollte denn sonst Sarin, welches wie du selbst gepostet hast, aus den Beständen der Syrischen Armee stammt auf von Rebellen gehaltene Teile des Landes einsetzen.



Und der IS kämpft nicht mit deutschen, amerikanischen Waffen? Sorry, aber das Argument ist ja das dümmste, was ich je gehört habe.
Nachdem die Rebellen mit ihren Halsabschneidern *fast halb Syrien* oder mehr eingenommen haben, stellt sich diese Frage doch überhaupt gar nicht mehr, wer hier welche Waffen verwendet.
Wo soll denn da die Logik sein? Hast du die nach all den Jahren draußen auf der Fußmatte abgegeben, wenn du dich nach getaner Arbeit vor den Rechner setzt und diesen albernen Quatsch schreibst?
Davon abgesehen, dass diese Kampfstoffe schon längst in Rebellenhand gewesen sein können, braucht es heutzutage kein hochgerüstetes Labor um das herzustellen.

Der amerikanische Angriff wurde letztendlich nur durch die Vernichtung der Giftgasbestände Assads abgewendet, also auch hier in der Konsequenz nicht besonders für Assad erbaulich.
Giftgas alleine zu haben, ist schon ein Druckmittel und es abgeben zu müssen, hätte Assad auch ahnen können. Die USA und auch Russland haben Saringas während des kalten Krieges hergestellt.
Es macht in der Konsequenz für Assad einfach keinen Sinn, Giftgas einzusetzen, schon gar nicht in den Jahren danach.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Deine Theorie stürzt an dem Moment an dem der erste Einsatz von Giftgas in Syrien genau 0 militärische Reaktion des Westens mobilisiert hat.



Die stürzt nicht, da ein Eingreifen des Westens immer als wahrscheinlich galt, sehr wahrscheinlich 2013, was nur knapp abgewendet werden konnte.
Vor alle die späten angeblichen Giftgasangriffe machen noch weniger Sinn, wenn man schon am Gewinnen ist. Giftgas setzt man höchstens dann ein, wenn man mit dem Rücken zur Wand steht.
Eine Entmachtung Syriens stand die ganze Zeit im Bereich des Möglichen, jetzt so zu tun, als sei das nicht so gewesen, ist Geschichtsrevisionismus.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich behaupten willst, jemand würde Giftgasangriffe inszenieren um dem Assadregime zu schaden, wo ist dann bitte der negative impact für das Regime? Assad sitzt fester im Sattel als je zuvor, die USA haben in Syrien nix mehr zu melden und in 2 Jahren redet die internationale Gemeinschaft wieder mit Assad - schlicht weil sie keine andere Wahl hat.



Schwache Rhetorik. Das zeugt eher von schlechtem Verlieren und im Nachhinein noch irgendwelche Dolchstoßlegenden zu erfinden.
Die angeblichen Giftgasangriffe haben Assad politisch massivst geschadet und nur durch die Unterstützung Russlands, wurde die dortige Regierung nicht dem Erdboden gleichgemacht.
Kein negativer Impact? Selten so gelacht, Hoffgang.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Mehr als 30 Angriffe mit Chemiewaffen, 25 davon Regime, Rest nicht eindeutig belegbar.



Ich finds lustig. In dem Krieg geht es rein darum irgendeine Seite zu beschuldigen, irgendwelche geächteten Waffen einzusetzen, damit man noch einen Fuß in der Tür hat, und die Rückeroberung Assads nochmal ein bisschen hinauszögern oder stören kann. Soso, 25 von 30 Chemiewaffenangriffe seitens der Regierung, ganz ganz sicher und 5 sind dann "Rest" und anstatt diese dann eindeutig den Rebellen zuzuschieben, sind die dann nicht eindeutig belegbar.
Belegbar sind angeblich nur diese die in den Kram passen. Glaubt doch keine Sau, sry.



hoffgang schrieb:


> 25 Angriffe mit Chemiewaffen durch das Assadregime, von einer internationalen Kommission des UN Menschenrechtsrates untersucht. Glaubst du wirklich da macht eine mehr oder weniger irgendwas aus?



Selbstverständlich, weil du hier den Charakter dieser angeblichen Giftgasattacken verschweigst. Nämlich Ausmaß, Todesopfer, Ausbringung, und die Art des Gases.
Reine Polemik von dir, wie gewohnt. Kann schon sein, dass regierungstreue Kämpfer irgendwo Chlorgas eingesetzt haben, der IS hat es ja schließlich auch eingesetzt, bestimmt auch x Gruppen in dem Land.
Aber als gesteuerter Angriff von Assad? Ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, aber man kann es Assad natürlich ganz einfach in die Schuhe schieben, man behauptet einfach.
Als Beweise werden Zeugenaussagen angeführt, von wem? Ahja, das hat doch null Wert. Solange hier keine unabhängigen Ermittler vor Ort sind, kann man sich diesen Schwachsinn komplett sparen.
Das Land war im absoluten Chaos versunken.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich man müsste bei diesen Zahlen noch Falschmeldungen lancieren, wenn die westliche Welt 25 zusätzliche Beispiele hat um Assad militärisch zu bekämpfen..



Es geht im Detail aber nicht um Verletzungen von wenigen Menschen durch irgendwelches Chlorgas, oder um diese Einzelfälle, sondern um die viel schlimmeren Saringaseinsätze, welche eher nach einem gezielten Angriff durch Regierungshandeln aussehen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie JePe schreibt: Dumme, nutzlose Nebelkerze mit unlogischer Argumentation.



Ja, total unlogisch. Vergleichst massive Einsätze von Sarin mit irgendwelchen halbgaren Chlorgaseinsätzen, die nie zur Debatte standen.
Vermutlich gab es noch viel mehr solcher Chlorgaseinsätze, von den x Splittergruppen in diesem Krieg, aber klar, das ist natürlich alles Assad anzulasten.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Btw, dass ausgerechnet die Russen dann einen Journalisten unvollständig zitieren um seine Aussage zu verdrehen, passt irgendwie dazu, das ausgerechnet US Propaganda versucht die Meinung zu steuern..



Jeder versucht hier die Meinung zu steuern, das ist ja wohl nichts wirklich neues.



Andregee schrieb:


> Solang nicht zufällig dummerweise Menschenrechtsverletzungen zufällig mit geostrategischen Machtinteressen einhergehen, schaut man doch zu gern weg, konträr dazu wird dann eher noch kooperiert.
> Die westliche Wertegemeinschaft war sich noch nie zu schade mit Diktaturen zu kooperieren, solang sie ihren Interessen dienten, vielmehr wurden demokratisch gewählte Regierungen sogar gestürzt.



Völlig richtig. Es geht und ging nie um irgendwelche Menschenrechtsverletzungen, das ist völlig irrelevant und wird nur dann unter dem Hut hervorgezaubert, wenn es in den Kram passt.
Bis heute interessiert sich der Westen kein Stück für die Menschenrechtsverletzungen im Irak durch die USA, es gibt trotz des völkerrechtswidrigen Krieges kein Tribunal, keine Anklage, nur ein "Sorry" war nicht so gut, was wir gemacht hatten, dasselbe in Lybien. Die Macht des Stärkeren, völkerrecht und Menschenrechtsverletzungen interessieren niemanden, wenn man selbst mit drinsteckt.

https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/vietnam_aid_113187.html


----------



## Verak (12. November 2019)

Was glaubt ihr wie es hier laufen wird, wenn es wirtschaftlich nicht mehr laufen wird. Da hört dann für den ach so liberalen CDU/CSU, SPD und Grünen Wähler der Spass auf und dann haben wir aber mal wieder sowas von ganz schnell Weimarer Verhältnisse und was glaubt ihr wer von dieser Entwicklung bitte profitiert. Aber aufpassen, alles wieder nur böse Verschwörungstheorien. Denn wie heißt es so schön, wenn zwei sich streiten, freut sich der dritte.

Halte es dementsprechend wie Gandhi, denn "die Menschheit lernt aus der Geschichte, das die Menschheit nichts aus der Geschichte lernt". Aber alles nur die Kausalität auf Grundlage der eigenen ignoranten Lebensweise. Denn wie immer ernten wir, was wir säen.

Und falls ihr es noch nicht realisiert habt auf was euer Leben und Wohlstand hier eigentlich beruht, sind wir alle im Grunde keine besseren Konsumnazis und haben, auch wenn wir in unserer tollen McDonalds Demokratie leben, rein gar nichts aus zwei Weltkriegen gelernt. Im Kontext der nicht vorhandenen Ressourcen bei uns in Deutschland sowie Rest Europas.

Daher solltet ihr vielleicht alle hier mal bei euch selbst anfangen und eure kack ignorante Lebensweise im Überfluss auf Kosten der restlichen Welt mit allen Konsequenzen der letzten mehr als 150 Jahren entsprechend hinterfragen. Als wie sich dem teile&herrsche bullshit zu unterwerfen. Wenn das dann rechts wie links, als auch die goldene Mitte auf die Reihe bekommt, wird es dann vielleicht auch endlich mal sowas wie Frieden geben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. November 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Westen hat die BRD nur gefördert, weil man den Kampf gegen die Russen lieber in Deutschland als in Frankreich führen wollte.


Da muss man unterscheiden. Nach dem ersten Weltkrieg, der im Versailler Vertrag endete, haben alle europäischen Kriegsgegner in Europa Land oder und Reparationen verlangt. Nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg wollten sie das wieder. Gerade Frankreich und England wollte diesen Weg gehen.

Es waren einzig die USA. natürlich nicht aus Gründen des Humanismus, die das verhindert haben und dem Westen Deutschlands die schnelle Option des Wiederaufbaus gaben. In den ersten Jahren nach dem Krieg soll es nach Aussage meines Vater im Osten durch Lebensmittellieferungen der UDSSR mehrklich besser als im Westen gewesen sein. Das kehrte sich ab den fünfziger Jahren dann aber massiv um.



Verak schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr wie es hier laufen wird, wenn es wirtschaftlich nicht mehr laufen wird.....


Wie es in der deutschen Geschichte immer laufen wird. "Der Deutsche" tritt nach unten, anstatt gegen die zu käm,pfen, die sich unverschämt auf Kosten aller bereichern. Das erleben wiur doch jetzt schon. Früher wurden Synagogen angezündet, heute sind es Asylantenheime. Der Prozess läuft. Allerdings gibt es heute massiven Gegenwind, der fehlte vor neunzig Jahren


----------



## seahawk (12. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da muss man unterscheiden. Nach dem ersten Weltkrieg, der im Versailler Vertrag endete, haben alle europäischen Kriegsgegner in Europa Land oder und Reparationen verlangt. Nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg wollten sie das wieder. Gerade Frankreich und England wollte diesen Weg gehen.
> 
> Es waren einzig die USA. natürlich nicht aus Gründen des Humanismus, die das verhindert haben und dem Westen Deutschlands die schnelle Option des Wiederaufbaus gaben. In den ersten Jahren nach dem Krieg soll es nach Aussage meines Vater im Osten durch Lebensmittellieferungen der UDSSR mehrklich besser als im Westen gewesen sein. Das kehrte sich ab den fünfziger Jahren dann aber massiv um.




Man muss aber sehen, dass da auch schon die Plan der massiven atomaren Vergeltung galt und die USA jeden Vorstoß der Soviets mit massivem Einsatz von A-Waffen stoppen wollte.  Wenn man die Deutschen dauerhaft überzeugen will diese in ihrem Land zu akzeptieren, muss man die Leute eben mit Bananen ködern um ihre Freiheit aufzugeben.


----------



## Verak (12. November 2019)

Hier so sieht es nämlich aus und nicht anders und genau für diese Ignoranz werden wir bald mit mehr als weiteren 4 Milliarden angehende Konsumsklaven in den Schwellenländern, wieder zu Verantwortung gezogen. Wenn es nämlich wie 1939, 1914 und 1815 darum geht, die Kontrolle um die weltweiten Ressourcen für unseren hemmungslosen way of life zu erlangen.

Aber haben wir alle nix mit zu tun wenn wir innerhalb von mehr als 10 Jahren, mehr als 2 Millionen Muslime abschlachten und genau Wissen das es dabei einzig und allein um die Energie Ressourcen und dessen Kontrolle in Libyen, Irak, Syrien, Venezuela und dem Iran geht und dies alles rein gar nichts mit dem Liter Benzin aus der Zapfsäule, dem Kerosin im Flugzeug oder dem Diesel in den mehr als 100.000 Frachtschiffen die uns jedweden Scheiß im Überfluss vom anderen Ende der Welt hierher karren, zu tun hat.

Ihr und der Großteil da draußen habt nicht ansatzweise bisher den Knall gehört und genau für diese Ignoranz werden wir wie in der Geschichte zuvor auch, wieder zur Rechenschaft gezogen. Aber befasst euch nur weiter mit irgend nem teile&herrsche bullshit, einige wenige wird's wie immer freuen.



> *Konsumfaschismus*
> 
> *Banken-Skandale, Immobilien-Spekulanten, Militär-Diktaturen, US-Imperialismus, Rassismus, Irak-Krieg, Öl-Desaster … bis zu Massen-Tierhaltung, Gen-Manipulation und moderner Sklaverei. Einige Begriffe scheinen aus der Sicht einer möglichst sozial orientierten Gesellschaft nicht motivierend. Da wundert es nicht, dass plötzlich ein [zu] kurzer Ansatz über Konsum und Macht in neoliberalen Strukturen logischerweise schnell sehr deutlich wird. *_Von Martin Reiter
> 
> ...





> Rohstoffe und Konflikte: Rohstoffvorkommen und -verteilung - BICC 01/2012 Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung
> 
> Die Menschen der sogenannten industrialisierten, entwickelten Welt, vornehmlich also in Nordamerika, Europa und Japan – ungefähr zwanzig Prozent der Weltbevölkerung – verbrauchen rund achtzig Prozent der weltweiten Ressourcen und siebzig Prozent der Energie. Immer mehr Länder haben steigende Verbrauchsraten, allen voran China, aber auch andere Entwicklungs- und Schwellenländer sind in den vergangenen Jahren vermehrt auf dem Rohstoffmarkt aktiv. Hinzu kommt, dass der technologische Fortschritt vor allem in der Informations- und Kommunikationsbranche und die dadurch ausgelöste Nachfrage nach seltenen Rohstoffen (Tantalum, Seltene Erden) zu einer Verknappung derselben geführt hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. November 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man muss aber sehen, dass da auch schon die Plan der massiven atomaren Vergeltung galt und die USA jeden Vorstoß der Soviets mit massivem Einsatz von A-Waffen stoppen wollte.  Wenn man die Deutschen dauerhaft überzeugen will diese in ihrem Land zu akzeptieren, muss man die Leute eben mit Bananen ködern um ihre Freiheit aufzugeben.


Nö, wäre der Morgentauplan umgesetzt worden, hätte es niemanden interessiert, ob auf dieser Ziegenweide ohne Industrie und Waffen irgend jemand etwas gewollte hätte. Du siehst es jetzt  nach siebzig Jahren Kriegsende, dass sich Deutschland von den USA emanzipiert. Noch nicht vollständig, z.B. bauen wir keine eigenen Atombomben. Wenn die Zusagen der USA unserer Verteidigung aber entzogen werden, und das deutet sich an, müssen wir auch in dem Bereich tätig werden.

Das unterscheidet die Zeiten der zwanziger von heute. Wir hatten damals gar keine Freunde, maximal Östereich und die Türkei, heute ist das anders. Sobald die Freundschaften, nennen wir es lieber wohlwollende Kooperationen, beendet werden, wird sich vieles ändern. Und auch die Beziehungen zu der Türkei verändert sich von Verbündeten hin zu einem reduzierten Status
Die tuerkisch-deutsche Waffenbruederschaft im Ersten Weltkrieg | bpb

Deutschland muss sehr darauf achten, mit seinen Nachbarn in gutem Verhältnis zu leben. Wenn es das unterlässt, endet es immer ein einer Katastrophe. Die EU halte ich darum für eine Geschenk. Was mir zur Zeit fehlt sind die völkerverständigenden Schüleraustausche der frühen Jahre der Bundesrepublik. In den fünfziger bis siebzigern waren viel mehr  Schüler im Austausch als heute. Und genau das führt langfristig zu Verständnis und Freundschaft zwischen den Kulturen.


----------



## Verak (12. November 2019)

Das osmanische Reich ist mit uns nur das Bündnis eingegangen weil wir ihnen bessere Konditionen im Bezug auf die Erdöl Reserven geliefert haben, wie die Alliierten und was die EU betrifft kann dies nicht wirklich dein ernst sein wenn du den Mist nachplapperst den alle pro EU Politiker nachplappern und uns dies als unausweichliches Konstrukt nach zwei Weltkriegen verkaufen.

Die EU ist ein reines Wirtschaftskonstrukt um von den dominierten Wirtschaftsnationen entsprechend ausgebeutet zu werden und nichts anderes. Es kann nicht dein ernst sein zu glauben, das wir die EU bräuchten um in Europa Frieden zu haben und zu erlangen. Die letzten beiden Weltkriege drehten sich nur darum wer die Kontrolle in der Welt erlangt und auch alles was davor war unterscheidete sich rein gar nicht davon. Wenn man die Kolonialkriege mit Spanien, England, Holland und Frankreich vergleicht, ging es da um nichts anderes wie um den Status Quo der Weltmächte, woran ebenso Kaiser und Hitler Deutschland in besagten zwei Weltkriegen sägten.

Wie gesagt wenn allein den Menschen in Deutschland und Rest Europas mal bewusst werden würde was wir im Kontext unserer Lebensweise seit Beginn der Industrialisierung regional an Rohstoffen haben, gegenüber dem was wir als Wirtschaft und Konsumenten verbrauchen. Dann würde ein jeder auch Wissen was mit Krieg und Frieden einhergehen würde. Daher beruht alles was war, was ist und was auf Grundlage unserer Lebensweise noch sein wird, alles nur auf Kausalität und solang wir nichts ändern, wird mit oder ohne die EU, egal ob in der Demokratie, im Faschismus, Kommunismus, Sozialismus oder Monarchie, sich das Rad der Geschichte immer wieder vorne drehen.

Wenn es darum geht seinen vermeintlichen Gott gegebenen Wohlstand auf Kosten ganzer Völker bzw. ganzer Kontinente zu leben, wird es auf Grundlage dessen uns genauso ergehen wie etliche andere bisher untergegangene Zivilisationen auf dessen ihr Wohlstand und ihre Macht beruhte. Weil es immer so kam das entweder die Ressourcen verbraucht waren, oder wer kam der ebenso vom ausgebeuteten Rohstoffkuchen etwas abhaben oder gleich den ganzen Kuchen kontrollieren wollte.

Was anderes läuft bei uns ebenso nicht, seit Beginn der Industrialisierung bis dato und ein jeder hier macht bei der ******* jeden Tag mit, als wie für seine ignorante Lebensweise Verantwortung zu tragen. Dementsprechend läuft auch alles wieder wie zuvor in der Geschichte.

*edit*
Glaubst wahrscheinlich auch das es damit getan wäre, den oberen 10% ihr Geld wegzunehmen und jedem ein Grundeinkommen von 5000€ im Monat zu garantieren, um das wir schlussendlich alle noch mehr ******* konsumieren können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. November 2019)

Verak schrieb:


> Das osmanische Reich ist mit uns nur das Bündnis eingegangen weil....


Weil die Preußen damals extrem tolerant anderen Kulturen und Reliugioenen gegenüber waren. Sie z.B. die Aufnahme der Hugenotten in Preußen. Der deutsche Kaiser nutzte das Osanische Reich, natürlich auch, weil sie als Monarchie im Gegensatz z.B. zu den demokratischen Revolutionären in Frankreich, um seine Machtansprüche festigten. Die Beziehungen waren gleichberechigt. Natürlich ging es auch darum, das osmanische Reich gegen die westlichen Imperialisten zu schützen, um diese zu schwächen. 

Aber damit kommen wir in Zeiten vor dem ersten Weltkrieg, die zwar die Zeit zwischen den Kriegen maßgeblich beeinflusste, aber auch nicht das Thema sind, geht es hier um Parallen von heute in die zwanziger Jahre des letzten Jahrhunderts



Verak schrieb:


> *edit*
> Glaubst wahrscheinlich auch das es damit getan wäre, den oberen 10% ihr  Geld wegzunehmen und jedem ein Grundeinkommen von 5000€ im Monat zu  garantieren, um das wir schlussendlich alle noch mehr *******  konsumieren können.


Nein, das löst keines der globalen Probleme. Bevor das abgehängte untere Drittel aber wieder raubt, plündert und mordet, wie es in den dreißigern passierte, wäre es sicherlich eine friedlichere Lösung. Denn ob jemand 50 Milliarden oder nur noch derer eine besitzt, wird die wirtschaftliche Privatsituation nicht massgeblich verändert. Auch mit nur einer Milliarde kann man über die Runden kommen.


----------



## Poulton (12. November 2019)

Passend zum Eingangspost: Die UEberverschwoerung: Q ist endgueltig in Deutschland angekommen – Belltower.News


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Passend zum Eingangspost: Die UEberverschwoerung: Q ist endgueltig in Deutschland angekommen – Belltower.News


Dazu wiederum passt:

_"Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit.  Aber beim Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher." _


----------



## Verak (12. November 2019)

Ja ich versteh schon das es diesbezüglich dein Thema ist, weil du dies den Rechten entsprechend schön unter die Nase halten kannst. Ich weis das in Berlin deutschlandweit die erste Moschee gebaut wurde und das Kaiser Wilhelm der 2. meinte von wegen das wenn er nicht als Christ geboren wäre, er ein Moslem sei. Aber bitte, Kaiser Deutschland ging es nur um die wirtschaftlichen Beziehungen mit dem osmanischen Reich und hatte weniger was mit Toleranz als wie den Bodenschätzen im Irak und Saudi-Arabien zu tun.

Wie Toleranz damals aussah, sah man an den ganzen tollen "Menschenzoo's" im Land, oder an Deutsch West-Afrika muss ich dich glaube ich auch nicht erinnern. Die Bagdadbahn wurde auch nicht aus Nächstenliebe zu den Osmanen gebaut, sondern hatte knallharte wirtschaftliche Hintergründe. Aber genug des OT hier.


----------



## Sparanus (12. November 2019)

Staaten haben keine Freunde sondern Interessen.
Das ist die ganze Formel und daran ist im Prinzip auch nichts falsch. Es geht auch nur um die richtigen Interessen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Staaten haben keine Freunde sondern Interessen.


Glaub dieses neoliberalen Blödsinn nicht. Natürlich können Nationen und Kulturen befreundet sein.
Das "Staaten" in der Regel nicht die Interessen aller Bürger, sondern die Interessen weniger verfolgen,
 ist etwas anderes. 

Das ist z.B ein großer Unterschied. Während vor hundert Jahren Frankreich zum "Erbfeind" stilisiert
wurde, steht heute die deutsch-französische Freundschaft im Vordergrund, auch wenn diese dringend
weiter ausgebaut werden muss, weil Deutschland mit seinem Niedriglohnsektor Frankreich erdrückt.

Die Situation von außen ist heute eine ganz andere als früher. Oder zumindest muss man anderer 
Länder in den Vergleich mit aufnehmen. Die wirtschaftlioche Macht von China kann uns durchaus 
noch große Probleme bereiten, je nachdem, wie sich China entwickelknd wird.


----------



## Sparanus (12. November 2019)

Natürlich können Völker Freunde sein, vom Staat gehen Interessen aus.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich können Völker Freunde sein, vom Staat gehen Interessen aus.



Auch Staaten sind miteinander befreundet. Aber Wirtschaftsinteressen sind nun mal das, was oben drauf steht.
Man muss eben die Parteien wählen, die sich einen Dreck um die paar Finanzeliten scheren sondern sich für die breite Masse einsetzen.
Man könnte ja mal so eine Partei wählen, die die Landwirtschaftssubventionen für Nachhaltigkeit anstatt für Größe vergeben will.


----------



## seahawk (12. November 2019)

Es gilt den Nationalismus zu überwinden. Mit wem habt ihr mehr gemeinsam? Dem Arbeiter in China oder dem Milliardär in Deutschland? Wer die Nationen überwinden will muss den globalen Sozialismus einführen.


----------



## Don-71 (12. November 2019)

> Das ist z.B ein großer Unterschied. Während vor hundert Jahren Frankreich zum "Erbfeind" stilisiert
> wurde, steht heute die deutsch-französische Freundschaft im Vordergrund, auch wenn diese dringend
> weiter ausgebaut werden muss, weil Deutschland mit seinem Niedriglohnsektor Frankreich erdrückt.



Also wir vergessen mal eben den 30 Jährigen Krieg, als Richelieu als Katholik die protestantischen Schweden dafür bezahlt hat, das der Krieg mind. 10-15 Jahre weiterging und Kerndeutschland das mit mehr als 1/3 Toten seiner ganzen Bevölkerung bezahlt hat, Napoleons Annektionen, die das gesammte Rheinland eigentlich nach Frankreich eingemeinden wollte und das Kaiserreich (Römischer Nation) beendete. Wir vergessen die Rheinkrise von 1840 und natürlich den deutsch-französischen Krieg von 1871, bei dem Bismarck zwar etwas nachgeholfen hat, im eigentlichen Sinne ging es aber wieder darum, das Frankreich sich gerne Gebiete auf Kosten deutschsprachiger Gebiete einverleiben wollte. Nicht zu vergessen das alle Mächte Europas inklusive Frankreich fleißig 1815 daran strickten, ein vereinigtes "Deutschland" um jeden Preis zu verhindern, weil mit der Zersplitterung konnte man ja sau gut leben und immer wieder versuchen durch Krieg Annektionen gegen die wesentlich kleineren Fürstentümer durchzusetzen, wie man es die 200 Jahre davor auch schon gemacht hatte.
Die Franzosen haben "Deutschland" über Jahrhunderte drangsaliert und es nach allen Regeln der Kunst ausgenutzt, das es kein geeintes Deutschland gab, erst als sie sich einer gesamtdeutschen Armee gegenüber sahen und gegenüber sehen, sind sie ungleich friedlicher geworden, obwohl sie 1923 mit der Rheinland/Ruhrbesetzung ihren letzten Versuch starteten, der eben hauptsächlich an den Engländern und den USA scheiterte.

Das alles sollte man nicht wirklich unter den Teppisch kehren, beschworen werden musste da wenig.

Edit:

Ach noch etwas zu den vielen Posts auf den letzten Seiten, der WWI war im Gegensatz zum WWII kein Krieg um die "Weltherrschaft" oder Ressourcen, eigentlich ganz im Gegenteil er wurde ausschließlich aus wirklicher oder eingebildeter extentieller "Angst" geführt! Ich halte von Fritz Fischer und seinen Thesen gar nichts und der WWI war garantiert kein Griff des Kaiserreichs nach der Weltmacht, eher ein versuchter Ausbruch aus einer teiweise eingebildeten Einkreisung, wie in den letzten 10 Jahren unzählige Authoren bewiesen haben!
Viel mehr war es ein Krieg der "absteigenden Mächte", K.u.K, Russland und in teilen GB, das sich durch Deutschland wirtschaftlich massiv unter Druck gesetzt fühlte.

Es war ein eher ungewollter Angstkrieg, weil nach der vorherschenden darwinistischen Lehre, niemand unter keinen Umständen sein Gesicht verlieren wollte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also wir vergessen mal eben den 30 Jährigen Krieg...


Wir haben es doch in den Nachkriegsjahren auch geschafft, das Kriegsbeil der ewigen Blutrache zu begraben. 
Das hätte man man auch 100 Jahre eher machen können, oder? Man wollte aber nicht. Stattdessen stilisierte
man vor dem ersten Weltkrieg einen ewigen Feind zum "Erbfeind". Und das Volk schrie "Hurra"

Außerdem ging es den Nazi nicht um einen Krieg gegen den Westen. Die hätten vermutlich England und Frankreich
 in Ruhe gelassen. Es ging nur ein einen mörderischen Vernichtungskrieg gen Osten auf Basis von rassistischem Mist. 

Genau demselben Mist, den wir heute wieder hören. Etwas anders, aber im Grunde ähnlich. Die Lösung lag damals
wie heute nicht in Abgrenzung und Mauern, in Kriegen und Zöllen, sondern im gemeinsamen Handeln.


----------



## INU.ID (13. November 2019)

*Ich hab mal etwas Spam/OT entfernt (24 Beiträge!).

Hier geht es um den Vergleich Deutschland heute und Deutschland vor 90 Jahren, und nicht um Syrien oder andere Problemherde. Wer darüber diskutieren will macht bitte einen separaten Thread auf.
*
*Weitermachen.*


----------



## Don-71 (13. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir haben es doch in den Nachkriegsjahren auch geschafft, das Kriegsbeil der ewigen Blutrache zu begraben.
> Das hätte man man auch 100 Jahre eher machen können, oder? Man wollte aber nicht. Stattdessen stilisierte
> man vor dem ersten Weltkrieg einen ewigen Feind zum "Erbfeind". Und das Volk schrie "Hurra"
> 
> ...



Du unterschätzt das mit Frankreich gewaltig! Das war historisch manifestiert oder glaubst du wirklich, der "Süden" und Sachsen sind Bismarck gerne mit Hurra gefolgt? 
Der wußte schon sehr genau welche Knöpfe er drücken musste und gegen Frankreich, standen ALLE wie ein Mann hinter ihm und Preußen und es war der letzte Schubs zur Vereinigung unter Vorherrschaft Preußens.
Sie es mal so, die Franzosen haben Gift und Galle gespuckt nach 1871, weil da war nichts mehr mit Grand Nation in Europa, der mächtigste Koloss in der Mitte hieß jetzt Deutschland. Während es bei den Franzosen um ihre Selbstsicht ging und das sie auf dem Kontinent über Jahrhunderte der bestimmende Faktor waren, was schlagartig vorbei war, ging es dann ab 1890/1900 bei den Engländern eigentlich ausschließlich um die wirtschaftliche Macht.

Trinke mal mit Engländern und Franzosen so richtig einen über den Durst, du wirst merken wieviele von denen die Gründung des Kaiserreiches 1871 als Grundübel überhaupt sehen, viele hätten sich gewünscht das Versaille praktisch den Wiener Kongress wiederholt, weil der Koloss Deutschland 1871 einfach, das Selbstbildnis dieser Staaten zerstörte oder in Zweifel zog.
Als Deutscher sieht man das natürlich völlig anders, formuliert das allerdings vorsichtiger, wobei ich hier zwischen Kaiserreich und 3. Reich massiv trenne, genauso wie zwischen WWI und WWII es gab eben keinen direkten Weg von 1871 nach Auschwitz und 1945. Als Fazit wird m.M. nach das Kaiserreich teilweise heute viel zu schlecht dargestellt, und/oder für eine Sonderwegstheorie und eine Erkläung für das 3. Reich mißbraucht.
Das Kaiserreich hatte teilweise sehr gute Ansätze (BGB, StGB, Zvil und Strafprozessordnung), allgemeines Wahlrecht ab 25 (ich weiß nur für Männer, ist aber ein anderes Thema) und gleichzeitig genauso wie andere Staaten schlechte Ansätze. In der Gesamtschau schneidet aber m.M. nach das Kaiserreich im Vergleich zu allen anderen Großmächten seiner Zeit, nicht schlechter ab, es gab halt ein gemischtes Bild mit Positiven und Negativen. Auch sollte man bei allem Negativen über Preußen nicht vergessen, was die preussischen Reformer, an gesellschaftlicher Moderne durchgestzt haben, m.M. nach wird das auch zu oft unter den Teppisch gekehrt.

Das wirklich schwarze Kapitel unserer Vergangenheit ist 1933-1945, auch wenn man das immer irgendwie soziopolitisch bei den Historikern anders einordnen will, noch 1932 hätte das anders laufen können, zumindestens bin ich der Meinung, dass es mit einem lebenden Stresemann und Ebert auf gar keinen Fall dazu gekommen wäre. Das kann man aber diskutieren.


----------



## JePe (13. November 2019)

Rechtsausschussware Brandner abgewaehlt.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (14. November 2019)

Und was hat der Mann jetzt schlimmes gesagt, dass er abgewählt wird?
Hab mir das alles mal durchgelesen war er so labert, aber für einen Rücktritt ist das schon megadünn.
Da kann sich die AFD wieder zurecht als Opfer gerieren. Und da wundert man sich wieso die AFD immer mehr Zuspruch bekommt.
Auch die Alterspräsidentschaft wurde verwehrt, und das hier ist eine ähnliche Nummer.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Und was hat der Mann jetzt schlimmes gesagt, dass er abgewählt wird?



Judaslohn


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. November 2019)

Nein, ihr Geschichtsverdreher, Brandner ist eine Hetzer und Spalter ohnegleichen
AfD - Dieser Mann kann und darf nicht gewaehlt werden - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de

Und das ihr nicht verstehen wollt, das "Judalohn" gleichbedeutend mit "Volksverräter"
genutzt wurde, war zu erwarten

Erinnert mich an dieses skandalöse Schreiben- Auch das zeigt, inwieweit heute
massive herabwürdigende Beleidigungen salonfähig geworden sind.

*Realer Irrsinn: "Fickt Euch!" | extra 3 | NDR*
YouTube

Das ist AfD. Hier mal ein paar Zitate, auch von Brandner. Das ist 1:1 bei der NSDAP abgeschaut.
"Wir werden sie jagen": Die AfD will nicht, dass du diese AfD-Zitate verbreitest - Volksverpetzer


Und hier geht es mit den Hetzern weiter:
https://www.brigitte-zypries.de/dl/2016_02_16_zitatsammlung_afd.pdf
....


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. November 2019)

> Nein, ihr Geschichtsverdreher, Brandner ist eine Hetzer und Spalter ohnegleichen


Also hat er das von mir genannte Wort nicht gesagt?


----------



## HardwareHighlander (14. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Judaslohn



Und? Ihm missfällt das Bundesverdienstkreuz für Udo Lindenberg und sieht es als Judaslohn, also als "Geld" für einen Verräter.
Was soll da nun problematisch sein? Ein wenig Zuspitzen ist erlaubt, also sorry.

Wie man daraus einen Judenhass oder Antisemitismus ableiten kann, ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel.
Die haben wirklich Lack gesoffen.

Sehr aufschlussreichn. Brandner ist ein Labersack und nervt mit seinen Tweets, aber für nen Rücktritt? 
Sorry, das ist doch viel zu wenig. Auch diese Geschichte mit dem Tweet den er teilte, wo es um Halle ging, ist auch eher lachhaft.

SPD-Lauterbach blamiert sich mit Tweet zu „Wir“ und „Juden“


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. November 2019)

> Erinnert mich an dieses skandalöse Schreiben- Auch das zeigt, inwieweit heute
> massive herabwürdigende Beleidigungen salonfähig geworden sind.


Diese Leute gab es schon immer, die bekommen nur heute einfach durch unsere Medien eine riesengroße Aufmerksamkeit, das regt andere Leute dazu an, das auch zu tun. Früher wäre sowas vielleicht in der Dorfzeitung und bei der Polizei vor Ort diskutiert worden, jetzt wird über die Beleidigung in ganz Deutschland diskutiert. Wer hat sein Ziel erreicht? Die Leute, die beleidigt haben, haben viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt bekommen als sie dachten.
EDIT: Es waren nicht die Bauarbeiten mit der rechtsradikalen Kleidung, sondern andere Leute.


> Und das ihr nicht verstehen wollt, das "Judalohn" gleichbedeutend mit "Volksverräter"
> genutzt wurde, war zu erwarten


Wo habe ich das getan? Ich habe einfach nur wiedergeben, was der Brandner gesagt hat, völlig ohne Kommentar. Ist das nun ein Problem, dass man Dinge nicht sofort kommentiert, sondern einfach nur Fakten wiedergibt?
Wer mehr dazu wissen will, kann einfach Judaslohn+Brandner in der Suchmaschine seines Vertrauens eintippen: judaslohn brandner at DuckDuckGo


----------



## Sparanus (14. November 2019)

Nun einige Sprüche der AfDler treffen auf äußerst dünne Haut, das ist auch ein Teil der Wahrheit.
Andere kann man halt so oder so lesen.
Aber es gibt auch einiges das eindeutig ist und das ist schlimm.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun einige Sprüche der AfDler treffen auf äußerst dünne Haut, das ist auch ein Teil der Wahrheit.
> Andere kann man halt so oder so lesen.
> Aber es gibt auch einiges das eindeutig ist und das ist schlimm.


Das ist ein Schmelztiegel aus Bruderschaften, Nazis und Kurzsichtigen, der Interpretationsspielraum ist entsprechend klein. 

Ob man Dinge so oder so lesen kann ist davon abhängig wie man es schreibt.


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2019)

Wenn man etwas falsch verstehen will, wird man es auch falsch verstehen.
Gerade in der Politik ist das sehr beliebt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. November 2019)

Was sollte man an solchen Aussagen auch falsch verstehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2019)

Willst du jetzt wirklich eine Interpretation eines Wahlplakates?
Die Parteien lügen allesamt und sind nur auf ihren Vorteil aus.
Wohin das führen kann, sieht man an der SPD.


----------



## Sparanus (14. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was sollte man an solchen Aussagen auch falsch verstehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ne, wenn ich über die AfD rede bringt ein Plakat der NPD herzlich wenig.
Aber auch wenn ihr die NPD und AfD auf eine Stufe stellen wollt, denkt dran:
Auch wenn beide gleich extrem sind, dann sind die Extremisten der AfD weitaus intelligenter.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was sollte man an solchen Aussagen auch falsch verstehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch hier wieder: Es ist völlig klar, dass das eine Anspielung auf die Vergasung von Leuten mit Blausäure ist. Man hat aber auch damit wieder den Autoren des Plakats gezeigt: Man lässt sich provozieren.
Und genau das ist falsch. Später hat dann die PARTEI (Sonneborn) ein Plakat erstellt wo ein Unfall abgebildet ist (der Mann von oben ist bei einem Unfall gestorben) und auch GAS geben druntergeschrieben.


----------



## JePe (15. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Und was hat der Mann jetzt schlimmes gesagt, dass er abgewählt wird?



"Eine typische syrische Familie besteht aus Mutter, Vater und zwei Ziegen." (Erfurt, 20. September 2017)

Anlaesslich Halle twitterte Herr Brandner, die Opfer seien "eine Deutsche, die gerne Volksmusik hoerte" und ein "Bio-Deutscher" gewesen und wollte wissen, warum "Politiker mit Kerzen in Moscheen und Synagogen" rumlungern wuerden.  To be continued. Du hast gewiss schon von Google gehoert?



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Auch die Alterspräsidentschaft wurde verwehrt, und das hier ist eine ähnliche Nummer.



Das hier ist eine voellig andere "Nummer". Der Ausschussvorsitz wurde nicht verwehrt, sondern wieder entzogen und die NSAfD aufgefordert, einen geeigneteren Kandidaten vorzuschlagen. Und die Alterspraesidentschaft des Deutschen Bundestages ist kein Rechtsanspruch, sondern eine Gepflogenheit, der eine Wahl vorausgeht. Warum sollten Politiker*innen, die z. B. von Herrn Brandner als "Koksnasen" und "Kinderschaender" verunglimpft werden - was nicht so ganz den Gepflogenheiten des Hohen Hauses zu entsprechen scheint? - dies mit einem Poestchen honorieren?



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Da kann sich die AFD wieder zurecht als Opfer gerieren. Und da wundert man sich wieso die AFD immer mehr Zuspruch bekommt.



Die NSAfD geriert sich permanent als das Opfer der selbstverschuldeten widrigen Umstaende. Man koennte gar auf die Idee kommen, dass es sich dabei um eine Strategie handelt, um bei schlichten Gemuetern Zuspruch abzufischen und man weniger am Posten als am Eklat interessiert ist. Vielleicht ist das Problem am Ende gar nicht so sehr der Umgang mit der NSAfD, sondern die Geisteshaltung ihrer Klientel? Bloss so eine linksversiffte Idee von mir.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. November 2019)

> Vielleicht ist das Problem am Ende gar nicht so sehr der Umgang mit der NSAfD, sondern die Geisteshaltung ihrer Klientel?


Wenn die Leute erstmal mit der AfD sympathisieren bleiben sie meist dort. Das wird man auch nicht durch Denunzieren dieser ändern, eher im Gegenteil, dann festigt sich noch ihre Position.


----------



## JePe (15. November 2019)

Und wenn man den Leuten sanft durchs Haar streicht, "Ja, Ja" murmelt und zustimmend nickt, dann haben sie einen Moment der Erleuchtung? Dein Ernst?

Wer NSAfD waehlt, weiss ganz gut, was er tut. Diese Leute hassen "die da oben", "die Etablierten", "den Mainstream", "die Linken", "die Luegenpresse", "die Auslaender" und ueberhaupt alles und jeden, der nicht in ihr rechtwinkliges Weltbild passt. Diese Leute haben die Konsensgesellschaft verlassen, sind mit Argumenten und Tatsachenvortraegen nicht mehr zu erreichen und protokollieren zwar minutioes jeden von einem suedlaendisch dreinschauenden Menschen begangenen Handtaschenraub, schweigen aber eisig zu Halle oder missbrauchen selbst so ein Ereignis noch fuer ihre braunen Auswuerfe. Das ist bitter, aber ich wuesste nicht, wie man das"mal eben" aendern koennte. Ich bin mir aber sehr sicher, dass die NSAfD zu taetscheln anstatt eine Alternative (sic!) zu bieten, der falsche Weg ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. November 2019)

> anstatt eine Alternative (sic!) zu bieten, der falsche Weg ist.


Welche Alternative soll man denn bieten?
Die Grünen sind sicherlich keine Alternative.


----------



## Sparanus (15. November 2019)

CDU und SPD müssen einfach aufhören permanent ******* zu bauen und das ohne Merkel.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> CDU und SPD müssen einfach aufhören permanent ******* zu bauen und das ohne Merkel.


Die SPD ist eh am Ende (schadet auch nicht), die CDU mit AKK auch.

EDIT: Diese sind auch keine Alternative für AfD-Wähler.


----------



## Adi1 (15. November 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer die Nationen überwinden will muss den globalen Sozialismus einführen.



Das wird niemals geschehen,

schon deswegen,

weil die wirklich globalen agierenden Player

mit ihren Netzwerken, verbunden mit Hedgefonds,  ohnehin alles in Griff haben.

Lest mal nicht soviele Bücher von Karl Marx,

schaut eher mal nach,

was jetzt so läuft.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. November 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das wird niemals geschehen,
> 
> schon deswegen,
> 
> ...



Erfreulicherweise wird das nicht passieren. Sozialismus führt immer zu Mangel und zu Stillstand.
Wer nicht dieser Meinung ist kann mir gerne ein Land nennen, das längere Zeit in einem Sozialismus regiert wird und dem es stetig besser geht,


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Erfreulicherweise wird das nicht passieren. Sozialismus führt immer zu Mangel und zu Stillstand.
> Wer nicht dieser Meinung ist kann mir gerne ein Land nennen, das längere Zeit in einem Sozialismus regiert wird und dem es stetig besser geht,



Nenne mir ein Land, in dem Kapitalismus herrscht und allen Bürgern es besser geht als vorher.


----------



## Hannesjooo (15. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZBlkB6i7314

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dann noch so schönes Staatsversagen von der "Recht(s)"-Sprechenden Gewallt...


----------



## Sparanus (15. November 2019)

Hängt euch doch nicht immer zwischen 2 Polen auf. Soziale Marktwirtschaft ist die Lösung, eine echte soziale Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nenne mir ein Land, in dem Kapitalismus herrscht und allen Bürgern es besser geht als vorher.



Betrachtet man die Mehrheit dann in jedem Land, das der Wirtschaft freien Raum lässt, ein paar Leute sind immer die, die da nicht Fuß fassen können.
Im Kommunismus geht es einfach jedem schei**e.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hängt euch doch nicht immer zwischen 2 Polen auf. Soziale Marktwirtschaft ist die Lösung, eine echte soziale Marktwirtschaft.



Hier in Deutschland wird dabei viel zu viel totreguliert und die SPD ist eh am Ende.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2019)

Könnten wir jetzt irgendwie beim Vergleich damals heute bleiben? Ist es denn so schwer, beim Thema zu bleiben?

Wenn man an die massive Weltwirtschaftskrise zurückdenkt, an die Reparationszahlungen und an die Inflation,
dann sind unserer Verhältnisse trotz der geplatzten Dot Com Blase und auch der Finanzkrise merklich robuster,
zumindest in Deutschland. In anderen europäischen Ländern sieht es schlimmer aus. Allerdings ist es schwer
abzuschätzen, wie es weiter geht. Im Prinzip gibt es durch EE und Elektromobilität sowie die gesamte IT Welt
riesigen wirtschaftlichen Bedarf und Optionen zum Aufschwung. Man muss es nur machen. Daran krankt es in
diesem Land der ewig Weinenden.

Ich halte eine massive Krise für notwendig, damit es wieder zu einem totalitärem Umschwung kommt. Das ist
ein Grund, warum die Spalter der AfD zu jedem Vogelschiss von riesiger Katastrophe reden. Als wenn ein paar 
Flüchtlinge unsere Gesellschaft aus den Angeln heben würden oder eine handvoll zurückkehrender Soldaten. 
Denke ich an 1945 zurück, dann hat unsere Gesellschaft es auch überlebt, Millionen von Kriegsverbrechern,
die einen Vernichtungsfeldzug mit schlimmsten ethnischen Säuberungen, mit Mord und Vergewaltigungen hinter
sich hatten, zu überleben.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du unterschätzt das mit Frankreich gewaltig! .......



Hier bin ich ja noch gar nicht drauf eingegangen. Ja, Frankreich der alte "Erbfeind". In der Tat wurden die
deutschen Länder während der Kleinstaaterei von allerlei äußeren Feinden bedrängt. Vergiss z.B. Schweden 
nicht, dass sich auch ihr Stück Kuchen mit Rauben, Plündern und Brandschatzen herausgeschnitten hatten. Dann
frag die Menschen im frühen neunzehnten Jahrhundert, z.B. jene im Rheinland, ob sie lieber von fortgeschritten
Franzosen besetzt worden wären oder von militaristischen Bauernlümmeln aus Preußen? Da bin ich mir noch
nicht so sicher, ob "den Deutschen" die preußische Übermacht so willkommen war. Der Bayern garantiert nicht.

Jetzt hatten die Deutschen nach 1871 doch alle Optionen gewonnen. Warum also weiter rum stänkern und
spalten? Der erste Weltkrieg, als Basis der folgenden Probleme im Land war ziemlich frei gewählt. Die Art der
Völkerverständigung, die es nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg gab, hätte "Die Internationale" auch schon vor dem 
ersten Weltkrieg erbringen können. 

Es ist darum zu einfach, den schwarzen Peter an die Franzosen zu schieben. Hätte man schon ab 1900 mit
Völkerverständigung begonnen, mit Schüleraustausch, Handelö und offenen Grenzen, hätte man über zwei
Generationen um 1940 da hätte sein können, wo wir letztendlich 1984 mit dem Bild von Kohl und Mitterand
waren. Wären uns zwei widerwärtige Kriege erspart geblieben. Und das schlimme ist doch, dass die rechten
Deppen immer noch nicht aus der Geschichte gelernt haben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. November 2019)

> Als wenn ein paar
> Flüchtlinge


Sind halt nicht nur ein paar, sondern wesentlich mehr. Das ist einfach außer Kontrolle geraten, denn sonst hätten die Vorfälle nicht stattgefunden.
Das begreifen halt die Leute und merken jetzt, dass es so nicht weitergehen kann. Und das fordert nur die AfD und bedingt auch die FDP, sonst blasen alle ins gleiche Horn.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Betrachtet man die Mehrheit dann in jedem Land, das der Wirtschaft freien Raum lässt, ein paar Leute sind immer die, die da nicht Fuß fassen können.
> Im Kommunismus geht es einfach jedem schei**e.



Ein paar Leute?
Was ist mit den Millionen im Niedriglohnsektor, die später Altersarmut erleben werden?
Sind das auch nur ein paar Leute?


----------



## Hannesjooo (16. November 2019)

Das die Flüchtlinge ein riesen Konjunktur Paket sind haben die
meisten immer noch net gecheckt.
Flüchtlinge sind gut für die Wirtschaft und schaffen Arbeitsplätze. 
Deutschland ist kritisch überaltert und Zuwanderung auch eine Chance.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. November 2019)

> Was ist mit den Millionen im Niedriglohnsektor, die später Altersarmut erleben werden?


Das liegt am Rentensystem, welches von vorne bis hinten nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. November 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Das die Flüchtlinge ein riesen Konjunktur Paket sind haben die
> meisten immer noch net gecheckt.
> Flüchtlinge sind gut für die Wirtschaft und schaffen Arbeitsplätze.
> Deutschland ist kritisch überaltert und Zuwanderung auch eine Chance.


Was für ein Blödsinn. Davon darf erstmal nur ein Bruchteil arbeiten, der Rest wird vom Staat finanziert.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das liegt am Rentensystem, welches von vorne bis hinten nicht mehr funktioniert.



Das Rentensystem hat Schröder kaputt gemacht zu Gunsten der Versicherungsbranche.
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass genau das der Nachteil von Kapitalismus ist -- wenige Menschen entscheiden mit ihrem Einfluss über Millionen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Rentensystem hat Schröder kaputt gemacht zu Gunsten der Versicherungsbranche.
> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass genau das der Nachteil von Kapitalismus ist -- wenige Menschen entscheiden mit ihrem Einfluss über Millionen.


Im Kommunismus war das aber auch so, nur dass es da eine Einheitspartei war.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Im Kommunismus war das aber auch so, nur dass es da eine Einheitspartei war.



Und was hat das Einparteiensystem jetzt damit zu tun, dass Schröder das Rentensystem zu Gunsten der Versicherungsindustrie kaputt gemacht hat?
Die haben sich die Taschen gefüllt. Das Geld, was die Versicherungsunternehmen eingenommen und ihren Aktionären gegeben haben, fehlt in der Rentenkasse.
Und anstatt ein System zu schaffen, das die Arbeitnehmer schützt -- man hätte ja als SPD Fan damit rechnen können -- hat die Koalition ein System geschaffen, in dem die Unternehmen ihr unternehmerisches Risiko von sich auf die Arbeitnehmer abwälzen konnten.
Gewinne werden privatisiert, Verluste sozialisiert.


----------



## Hannesjooo (16. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn. Davon darf erstmal nur ein Bruchteil arbeiten, der Rest wird vom Staat finanziert.



Flüchtlingslager schaffen Arbeitsplätze:

Koch + Helfer
Sicherheitsdienste
Putzkräfte
Betreuer
...
Arbeitende Menschen habe höhere Kaufkraft, was zu erhöhten Konsum und 
den daraus folgenden Wirtschaftswachstum führt.
Flüchtlinge Konsumieren Güter aus Deutschland die auch erstmal von 
jemanden hergestellt werden muss, der durch erhöhte Produktion 
Arbeitsplätze sichert und/oder neue erstellt, noch mehr 
Wirtschaftswachstum.
Das alles erzeugt Steuern und so weiter....

Das dass gerade Neoliberale nicht so sehen ist ein weiterer
Grund warum AfD und FDP von mir nur ein freundliches
FI*K DICH bekommen, was ja laut der Staatsanwaltschaft Gera
durchaus ein Kompliment sein kann .

Kausalkette verstanden? 
Dann hört auf aus den falschen gründen dumme Parteien zu wählen. 
Wenn ihr allerdings was gegen Ausländer habt, seit ihr da richtig 
müsst aber mit leben das ihr eben Rechtsradikale Drecksnazis seid
und ich auch eich als Faschisten bezeichne. 
Was wieder zum Punkt führt das man mit beschränkten Menschen 
nicht kommunizieren kann, da sie einfachste Kausalketten nicht verstehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. November 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Flüchtlingslager schaffen Arbeitsplätze:
> 
> Koch + Helfer
> Sicherheitsdienste
> ...



Diese Leute werden aber auch vom Staat bezahlt. Zudem bekommen die Flüchtlinge eine Unterkunft, die zahlt auch der Staat. Das ist nicht wirklich Wirtschaftswachstum, sondern es wird Geld vom Staat an die Wirtschaft weitergeleitet, das ist die Kausalkette.


----------



## Hannesjooo (16. November 2019)

Ist das wichtig, woher die Wirtschaft ihr Geld bekommt?
Flüchtlinge sind gut für die Wirtschaft und Erhaltung von
Arbeitsplätzen. Kaufkraft und Steuern.


----------



## JoM79 (16. November 2019)

Super anstatt Millionen in Bildung uä zu buttern, nehmen wir das Geld lieber und buttern es in totes Kapital.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. November 2019)

> Flüchtlinge sind gut für die Wirtschaft und Erhaltung von
> Arbeitsplätzen.


Die brauchen erstmal ne Arbeitserlaubnis. Zudem wird dann die Wirtschaft durch den Staat und damit durch die Steuerzahler unterstützt. 


> Ist das wichtig, woher die Wirtschaft ihr Geld bekommt?


Ja ist es, denn wenn es die Allgemeinheit finanziert finden das nicht alle toll.


> und Steuern.


Ein Teil des Geldes, was der Staat ausgibt, bekommt er wieder zurück. Geht also ins Minus und ist damit für alle Steuerzahler kontraproduktiv.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (16. November 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> "Eine typische syrische Familie besteht aus Mutter, Vater und zwei Ziegen." (Erfurt, 20. September 2017)



Kontext? Link? Man muss jetzt nicht darüber reden, dass dieser Mann nichts davon hält andere Kulturen ins Land zu lassen und das teilweise süffisant kommentiert, aber auch das haben viele in der CDU/CSU jahrelang gemacht und sind dafür nicht belangt worden.
Wie warn das nochmal bei den CSU leuten, Joachim Hermann mit "*****" oder bei Heindl und vielen anderen? 

Sorry, aber das ist eine politische Ansicht, die man vertreten kann, das tun auch viele andere Länder. Merkel sagte noch vor 10 Jahren "Multikulti ist gescheitert".



JePe schrieb:


> Anlaesslich Halle twitterte Herr Brandner, die Opfer seien "eine Deutsche, die gerne Volksmusik hoerte" und ein "Bio-Deutscher" gewesen und wollte wissen, warum "Politiker mit Kerzen in Moscheen und Synagogen" rumlungern wuerden.  To be continued. Du hast gewiss schon von Google gehoert?



Das hat er nicht getwittert, sondern retweetet (auch hier wieder die Portion Verdrehung mit bei) und die Frage, die er aufwerfen wollte, war auch auch dort nicht antisemitisch , sondern darauf bezogen, was die Politik für einen Popanz abzieht, wahrscheinlich auch im Vergleich zum Breidtscheidtplatz und den 100 000den Antisemiten, die die Bundesregierung ins Land gelassen hat.
Denn man darf durchaus die berechtigte Frage stellen und das wurde im Bundestag auch von der AFD diskutiert, ob man man wirklich für den Schutz von Juden und Israel etwas tut.

Der Antisemitismus ist in Deutschland nämlich kein Problem der hier leben Bevölkerung mit deutschem Pass sondern vielmehr ein Problem der zugewanderten Migranten, die offen Antisemitisch sind.
Du musst das mal ein bisschen im Kontext sehen, der AfD wurde sogar eine Mitschuld an dem Anschlag in Halle gegeben, weil sie das politische Klima dafür geschaffen haben, das ist ja eine unglaubliche Frechheit.
Dass Brandner vor dem Hintergrund der ständigen Schuldzuweisung dann versucht Fragen aufzuwerfen, die so nicht gestellt wurde, wurdert mich überhaupt nicht.



JePe schrieb:


> Das hier ist eine voellig andere "Nummer". Der Ausschussvorsitz wurde nicht verwehrt, sondern wieder entzogen und die NSAfD aufgefordert, einen geeigneteren Kandidaten vorzuschlagen.



Das ist alles nur politisches Kalkül, Kalkül was aber nicht aufgeht. Dann wird die AFD eben jemand anderen benennen und sich wieder als Opfer gerieren können.
Das ist ja auch das generelle Problem. Man entzieht einer Partei nicht den Zuspruch, indem man plump dämonisiert und Brandner wegen seiner Aussagen abwählt, das hat die Politik und User, die die AfD NSAfD nennen, nur noch nicht verstanden, dass sie mit dem Verhalten aus jedem Furz einen großen Skandal zu produzieren, nur der Patei zu mehr Zuspruch zu verhelfen.
Ich warte unterdessen immernoch auf den Beleg von Rotkäppchen, die AFD habe Verständnis für den Möder von Lübcke gezeigt.

Wie oft von den "Demokraten" gepöbelt worden ist, die AFD im Budnestag als Rassisten beleidigt uvm. steht teilweise in keinem Verhältnis zu den Pöbeleien der AfD.



JePe schrieb:


> Und die Alterspraesidentschaft des Deutschen Bundestages ist kein Rechtsanspruch, sondern eine Gepflogenheit, der eine Wahl vorausgeht..



Richtig eine Gepflogenheit, die man hätte so weiterführen müssen. Aber lieber schafft man diese ab und gibt der AfD zurecht wieder Raum sich zu beschweren, wie kleine Kinder.



JePe schrieb:


> Warum sollten Politiker*innen, die z. B. von Herrn Brandner als "Koksnasen" und "Kinderschaender" verunglimpft werden - was nicht so ganz den Gepflogenheiten des Hohen Hauses zu entsprechen scheint? - dies mit einem Poestchen honorieren?



Ich weiß noch wie sich herausgestellt hatte, dass Guttenberg seine Doktorarbeit großteils abgeschrieben hat und wie die Bundestagsmitglieder der anderen Parteien dann darüber hergefallen sind - um politisches Kapital daraus zu schlagen.
Die Altparteien haben das bei der AfD auch schon gemacht als noch Weidel und Lucke die Partei angeführt haben und Migration keine große Sache war, da wurde mit den gleichen Bandagen bekämpft und Lucke wurde mit dem Wort "Entartet", völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen eine nähe zum Nationalsozialismus unterstellt.
Und genau dieses Verhalten aus Dingen, die völlig irrelevant sind einen Skandal hochzuschaukeln, beflügelt die AFD nur. Beschimpft sie und sie werden gewinnen.



JePe schrieb:


> Die NSAfD geriert sich permanent als das Opfer der selbstverschuldeten widrigen Umstaende.



Es sind faktisch leider widrige Umstände, die genau zu dem Gegenteil führen was man erreichen will. Die AfD wird stärker von Bundesland zu Bundesland und auch auf Bundesebene.



JePe schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das Problem am Ende gar nicht so sehr der Umgang mit der NSAfD, sondern die Geisteshaltung ihrer Klientel? Bloss so eine linksversiffte Idee von mir.



Das Problem sind Leute wie du, die andere politische Meinungen nicht tolerieren und sie nazifizieren und damit den Faschismus unter Hitler und die gesamte NS Zeit permanent herunterspielen.
Das bringts einfach nicht, zumal man auch sagen muss, dass Höcke, so schlimm wie er sein soll, in seinem Buch den Nazionalsozialismus in seiner damals umgesetzten Form nicht gut findet oder verehrt, sondern eher das Gegenteil davon.
Inwieweit das der Wahrheit entspricht kann man sich nicht wissen, aber in der Politik kann man schlecht immer nur mit Unterstellungen arbeiten.

Aber um der AfD Stimmen zu entziehen, braucht es einen unaufgeregten Dialog, keine Nazifizierung und auch kein politisches Kalkül.
Und vor allem muss man von dieser extremen Hetze wegkommen, aus der sich die AfD nährt.



JePe schrieb:


> Und wenn man den Leuten sanft durchs Haar streicht, "Ja, Ja" murmelt und zustimmend nickt, dann haben sie einen Moment der Erleuchtung? Dein Ernst?



Also gibt es bei dir zwischen "sanft durchs Haar streicheln" und pauschal als Nazi denunzieren, keine Möglichkeiten dazwischen?



JePe schrieb:


> Diese Leute haben die Konsensgesellschaft verlassen, sind mit Argumenten und Tatsachenvortraegen nicht mehr zu erreichen und protokollieren zwar minutioes jeden von einem suedlaendisch dreinschauenden Menschen begangenen Handtaschenraub...



Dann kannst du sie ja in Lager stecken, wenn dieser "Abschaum" der Gesellschaft laut deiner Expertise nicht mehr "intelligent" genug ist, um Leben zu dürfen.
Die haben die Konsensgesellschaft nicht verlassen, sondern du hast sie verlassen. Denn welche Partei wähle ich heute, wenn ich nur eine vernünftige, integrierbare Einwanderung von fremden Kulturen in unser Land wünsche (was früher CDU Position war) und beispielsweise eine bessere Verständigung mit Russland wünsche?
Ja, da kann ich die Linke wählen (Russland) aber die ist leider für alle Türen auf.


----------



## Adi1 (16. November 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Ist das wichtig, woher die Wirtschaft ihr Geld bekommt?
> Flüchtlinge sind gut für die Wirtschaft und Erhaltung von
> Arbeitsplätzen. Kaufkraft und Steuern.



Hauptsache billig?

So kann unsere Zukunft aber nicht aussehen.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (16. November 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Super anstatt Millionen in Bildung uä zu buttern, nehmen wir das Geld lieber und buttern es in totes Kapital.



Anstatt einen Krieg im Ausland zu forcieren, hätte man das Geld auch in Unterstützung vor Ort investieren können und sicherstellen können, dass die Menschen vor Ort Schutz finden und ihn bekommen.
Lieber zeigt man den Deutschen, dass man Milliarden für Schutzsuchende hat, aber bei den Renten und Sozialleistungen knausert wie ein Weltmeister.


----------



## JePe (16. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> (...)süffisant kommentiert(...)"Multikulti ist gescheitert".



Von "Multikulti ist gescheitert" zu Ziegen als Familienangehoerigen ist es schon noch ein Meter. Ausser, wenn man selbst schon viel weiter ist. Dann ist es wohl eher ein sueffisanter Kommentar und Herr Brandner anbetungswuerdig, weil er endlich ausspricht, was man sich sonst nur in der WhatsApp-Gruppe zuge(b)raunt hat. Fuer die uebrigen Ausschussmitglieder galt wohl mehrheitlich das Folgende: der Rechtsausschuss hiess nicht wegen seiner politischen Gesinnung so, sondern weil es da um das Fachgebiet Recht geht. Und irgendwo ziemlich weit vorne in einer Blattsammlung namens Grundgesetz findet sich das hier: "Die Wuerde des Menschen ist unantastbar. Sie zu achten und zu schuetzen ist Verpflichtung aller staatlichen Gewalt." Irgendwie fand man wohl, dass Herr Brandner dieses Konzept noch nicht so ganz verstanden hat und darum fuer seinen Posten nicht hinreichend qualifiziert war.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Das hat er nicht getwittert, sondern retweetet(...)



... weshalb ich mal davon ausgehe, dass er sich die Position zu Eigen macht und ihm nur das intellektuelle Vermoegen fehlte, sie selbst zu formulieren (Sueffisanz und so). Ist das nun

[  ] besser,
[  ] schlechter,
[  ] egal oder
[  ] muss mir erst meine Meinung googeln?

Zutreffendes bitte ankreuzen.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Der Antisemitismus ist in Deutschland nämlich kein Problem der hier leben Bevölkerung mit deutschem Pass sondern vielmehr ein Problem der zugewanderten Migranten, die offen Antisemitisch sind.



Die schlimmste antisemitisch motivierte Straftat seit der Reichskristallnacht ist aber nicht von einem Zugewanderten, sondern einem Biodeutschen begangen worden. Aergerlich, ich weiss. Vielleicht findet man ja noch einen Pizzakarton bei ihm. Damit koenntest Du dann ja arbeiten.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Das Problem sind Leute wie du, die andere politische Meinungen nicht tolerieren und sie nazifizieren und damit den Faschismus unter Hitler und die gesamte NS Zeit permanent herunterspielen.



Zum Beispiel dadurch, dass ich eine erinnerungspolitische 180-Grad-Wende und die Anerkennung von Wehrmachtsleistungen fordere und Hitlerdeutschland als Vogelschiss verharmlose? Waere ich nie drauf gekommen, dass ich das war. Puh. Ein Glueck, dass wachsame Buerger wie Du und urdemokratische Wahrheitsverkuender mit NSAfD-Abzeichen so gut aufpassen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. November 2019)

> Zum Beispiel dadurch, dass ich eine erinnerungspolitische 180-Grad-Wende  und die Anerkennung von Wehrmachtsleistungen fordere und  Hitlerdeutschland als Vogelschiss verharmlose? Waere ich nie drauf  gekommen, dass ich das war. Puh. Ein Glueck, dass wachsame Buerger wie  Du und urdemokratische Wahrheitsverkuender mit NSAfD-Abzeichen so gut  aufpassen.


Nicht verstanden. Es geht darum, dass mittlerweile Leute wie Christian Lindner und Bernd Lucke angegriffen werden und ihre Grundrechte gestört werden.
Siehe die Sache mit der Uni.
Das wird aber von den Leuten, die immer Toleranz grölen, gerne so hingenommen, denn es sind ihre politischen Gegner, die man am liebsten Ausschalten würden.

Zudem kannst du das mit NSAfD sein lassen, es sei denn du meldest die endlich beim Bundeswahlleiter an, sonst leiern einfach nur 2 Tasten bei deiner Tastatur aus.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nicht verstanden. Es geht darum, dass mittlerweile Leute wie Christian Lindner und Bernd Lucke angegriffen werden und ihre Grundrechte gestört werden.
> Siehe die Sache mit der Uni.



Man kritisiert doch auch, dass Lucke keinen Vortrag mehr ohne Störung halten kann.
Ein paar Spinner gibt es halt hinter jedem Busch.
Aber was hat das damit zu tun, dass gewissen Afd Leute Unsinn labern?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. November 2019)

> Man kritisiert doch auch, dass Lucke keinen Vortrag mehr ohne Störung halten kann.
> Ein paar Spinner gibt es halt hinter jedem Busch.


Viele Leute aus dem linken Spektrum finden das toll und eine gewisse Partei bei uns im Bundestag zeigt auch gerne deren Symbole. FDP und CDU kritisieren das, sonst höre ich da wenig.
Auch wenn manche Leute aus der AfD Unsinn erzählen, solange das nicht verboten ist muss man ihnen das erlauben, sonst können wir die Meinungsfreiheit auch abschaffen. Wenn jemand sagt, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist, wird er auch nicht eingesperrt.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2019)

Lucke ist nicht mehr bei der Afd. Der ist Beamter und Uni Dozent. 
Und was die Afd fürn Unsinn sagt, wissen wir alle. Klar, Meinungsfreiheit -- Deppen sind das aber trotzdem.
Und die Afd lässt auf ihren Parteitagen doch eh keine Presse zu, die nicht nach Nase berichtet.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (16. November 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Von "Multikulti ist gescheitert" zu Ziegen als Familienangehoerigen ist es schon noch ein Meter.



Schön und gut, das eine ist auch eine Politneuling und das andere die Bundeskanzlerin und zudem kommt noch, dass diese Aussage mit den Ziegen nie der Grund für die Abwahl von Brandner war, sondern ganz offenbar die Aussage mit dem "Judaslohn".
Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Retweet dieses Postings ganz offensichtlich falsch war und er, wie auch die AfD selbst sich dafür entschuldigt haben, wobei ich ihm glaubhaft abnehme, dass er nicht damit sagen wollte "Schützt keine Juden" oder ähnliches, sondern schlicht auf den Umstand hingewiesen hat, dass die Politik wenig für die Deutschen tut, und zu den Deutschen Stattsbürgern gehören genauso Juden und Muslime.
Dass das der ursprüngliche Zwitscherer das persönlich anders sieht, ist anzunehmen, alleine schon aus diesem Grund war der Tweet falsch.



JePe schrieb:


> Ausser, wenn man selbst schon viel weiter ist. Dann ist es wohl eher ein sueffisanter Kommentar und Herr Brandner anbetungswuerdig, weil er endlich ausspricht, was man sich sonst nur in der WhatsApp-Gruppe zuge(b)raunt hat.



Die Frage ist doch, wer persönlich nicht schlecht von kulturfremden Leuten denkt, die zu Hause ihre Frau schlagen und nebenher noch die Scharia oder sonstwelche Gesetzgebungen einer Religion anerkennen.
In allen arabischen Staaten ist der Islam politisch, selbst in der Türkei gibts eine Renaissance des Verschimmelten Weltbildes und man soll dann den Grünen folgen und 70 Millionen Flüchtlinge weltweit aus diesen Kulturkreisen laut Claudi Rot aufnehmen`?



JePe schrieb:


> "Die Wuerde des Menschen ist unantastbar. Sie zu achten und zu schuetzen ist Verpflichtung aller staatlichen Gewalt." Irgendwie fand man wohl, dass Herr Brandner dieses Konzept noch nicht so ganz verstanden hat und darum fuer seinen Posten nicht hinreichend qualifiziert war.



Hast du denn den Link zu den Ziegen für mich? Das kann nämlich auch als Scherz gemeint sein, nur weiß es halt niemand.



JePe schrieb:


> ... weshalb ich mal davon ausgehe, dass er sich die Position zu Eigen macht und ihm nur das intellektuelle Vermoegen fehlte, sie selbst zu formulieren (Sueffisanz und so). Ist das nun



Und um welche Position geht es in diesem Tweet nun? Kannst du das mal ausführen? Was ist denn seine Position? Wie wäre es ihn selbst zu fragen? Oder ein Interview anzusehen, anstatt mutzumaßen?



JePe schrieb:


> Die schlimmste antisemitisch motivierte Straftat seit der Reichskristallnacht...



Und wir leben dennoch fast 100 Jahre später. Weder muslimische Antisemiten sind daran Schuld, noch vermeintliche Antisemiten in der AfD.
Mit Ausnahme von dem Gedeon Geschwätz, sehe ich in der AfD eigentlich Niemanden der offenbar Antisemit ist und damit hast du ein gutes Argument, dass nämlich die offensichtlichen Freunde der Semiten, massenhaft Antisemiten ins Land lassen.
Denn die Beziehungen von Syrern, Aghanen, Irakern und Iranern sind nicht so gut zu Israelis oder Juden und das hat ja auch vielerlei Gründe, die man hier denke ich kaum erläutern muss.



JePe schrieb:


> ist aber nicht von einem Zugewanderten, sondern einem Biodeutschen begangen worden. Aergerlich, ich weiss.



Das war auch genauso in Neuseeland, niemand hat damit gerechnet, es gibt immer Spinner und deren Unterstützer, aber das ist kein Problem in Deutschland.
Seit Jahren sind die Angriffe/Beleidigungen gegen Juden rückläufig und erst mit der Flüchtlingskrise haben sie sich wieder verstärkt, vielleicht sieht der ein oder andere da ja Zusammehänge.



JePe schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel dadurch, dass ich eine erinnerungspolitische 180-Grad-Wende und die Anerkennung von Wehrmachtsleistungen fordere und Hitlerdeutschland als Vogelschiss verharmlose?



Du weißt genau das Gauland das so nicht gesagt hat, sondern du bettest es wieder in deine Agenda/Parolen ein. 



JePe schrieb:


> Ein Glueck, dass wachsame Buerger wie Du und urdemokratische Wahrheitsverkuender mit NSAfD-Abzeichen so gut aufpassen.



Ja, auch "linksversiffte Deutschlandhasser die nach Bomben rufen" oder Poliker die "keine spezifische deutsche Kultur" sehen, müssen damit rechnen, dass es auf der anderen Seite genauso Menschen gibt die ihren politischen Kompass beim Klogang ins Meer gespült haben.
Da nehmen sich die Extreme wenig in ihrem selbstgerechten, empörten Fingerzeigen auf andere, deren Positionen vermeintlich weit außerhalb des demokratischen Diskurses stehen und man selbst nicht merkt, dass man sich von einem gemäßigten Diskurs weit entfernt hat.
Du kannst mich gerne als Nazi hier beleidigen, wenn es dir hilft deiner Argumentation Stärke zu verleihen, dann habe ich kein Problem damit, ich finds persönlich nur unpassend.

Joachim Paul wurde übrigens auch abgewählt, was genauso historisch war, weil er angeblich vor Jahren in einer NPD nahen Zeitung einen Artikel geschrieben hat.
Steht nicht gut um die Demokratie in diesem Lande, was es für die Demokratie bedeutet wenn Rechtsausschussvorsitzende einfach so abgewählt werden, ist euch denke ich sowieso nicht klar.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2019)

Könnten Ihr verdammt nochmal aufhören, über Syrien zu reden? Darum geht es hier nicht, dafür gibt es genug andere passende Themen.
Jeder SPAM wird ab jetzt gemeldet. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein ..



Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Das die Flüchtlinge ein riesen Konjunktur Paket sind


Das ist der Unterschied. Während ab der Reichskristallnacht große Teile der Kreativen das Land verlassen hatten und damit die wirtschaftliche Krise weiter angeheizt wurde, haben wir dieses mal humanistische Größe gezeigt, was uns viel Anerkennung bringt. Wenn jetzt nur die AfDler aufhören würden, mit falschen Nachrichten Stimmung zu machen und mit ausgrenzenden Begriffen und Mordgedanken Diskriminierung erzeugen, dann würde das laufen. Etwas mehr Polizei und Integration. Stattdessen wird wie vor 90 Jahren ein Sündenbock ausgebaut. Aber genau so funktionieren Faschisten. Sie haben keine Lösungen, die kennen nur Spaltung, Mord und Krieg.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (16. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Könnten Ihr verdammt nochmal aufhören, über Syrien zu reden? Darum geht es hier nicht, dafür gubt es geug andere passdende Themen.



Wer redet denn jetzt darüber?

Passend für den Verlauf der Diskussion ist dieses Bildchen hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist der Unterschied. Während ab der Reichskristallnacht große Teile der Kreativen das Land verlassen haben und damit die Wirtschaftliche Krise weiter angeheizt wurde, haben wir dieses mal humanistische Größe gezeigt, was uns viel Anerkennung bringt.



Wenn die Menschen vor der Grenze stehen und sonst verhungern oder sich verletzen sollte man auch die Grenze aufmachen, ich glaube niemand kritisiert das wirklich ernsthaft.
Es geht um das komplette Konzept während der Flüchtlingskrise und das war fatal, man hat die Krise doch mit der Politik angeheizt und dann auch noch Anreize geliefert und Bildchen gemacht.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt nur die AfDler aufhören würden, mit falschen Nachrichten Stimmung zu machen und mit ausgrenzenden Begriffen und Mordgedanken Diskriminierung zu erzeugen, dann würde das laufen.



So, wer äußert denn Mordgedanken? Ist das wieder so eine Behauptung, wie das Verständnis für die Ermordung Lübckes?



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Stattdessen wird wie vor 90 Jahren ein Sündenbock ausgebaut. Aber genau so funktionieren Faschisten. Sie haben keine Lösungen, die kennen nur Spaltung, Mord und Krieg.



Stimmt, weil konsequentes Abschieben der illegalen Migranten die nicht verfolgt werden ja gar keine Lösung wäre.
Wie oft willst du noch, völlig normale Forderungen als Spaltung, Mord oder Krieg umdeuten?


----------



## Mancko (16. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nenne mir ein Land, in dem Kapitalismus herrscht und allen Bürgern es besser geht als vorher.



Es muss nicht * allen * Bürgern besser gehen als vorher. Es muss einer möglichst breiten Schicht gut bzw. besser gehen.  Bei uns muss man leider sagen wird durch die Politik der etablierten Parteien diese breite Mittelschicht immer mehr geschröpft für allerlei Abentheuer die uns nichts angehen.

In Summe wirst Du jedoch feststellen müssen dass es in kapitalistischen Systemen / Ländern wenn diese gut gemanaged / regiert werden eher besser geht als in Sozialistischen. Und wie gesagt schließt das auch mit ein dass es selbstredend dort auch Verlierer gibt. Das gehört nun mal dazu. Man muss nur schauen dass die Zahl im Griff bleibt und nicht zu groß wird. Aber es kann definitiv nicht allen gut gehen. Das funktioniert in der Mennscheit einfach nicht und wird es nie. Ich kann mich damit abfinden. Und es ist allemal besser als diese Wahnwitz Idee des Sozialismuss das alle gleich sind und es allen gleich * beschissen * geht. Ich habe ihn erlebt und will ihn nie wieder haben.


----------



## Mancko (16. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Diese Leute werden aber auch vom Staat bezahlt. Zudem bekommen die Flüchtlinge eine Unterkunft, die zahlt auch der Staat. Das ist nicht wirklich Wirtschaftswachstum, sondern es wird Geld vom Staat an die Wirtschaft weitergeleitet, das ist die Kausalkette.



Zudem muss dieses Geld vorher jemandem genommen worden sein. Das ist einfach aufgepumpte Planwirtschaft ohne Leistungskontrolle am Ende. Ich halte sowieso nichts davon den Sektor der NGOs und vom Staat bezahlten Organisationen weiter aufzublähen. Da versickert zu viel, es führt zu Selbstbedienung und Inneffizienz und es zieht Leute an die in der normalen Wirtschaft so ihre Probleme haben. Zudem ist wie gesagt alles vom Staat finanziert und das erhöht einfach nur sinnlos die Staatsquote. Nichts davon ist für uns wirtschaftlich sinnvoll. Diese irrsinnigen Milliardensummen wären in Bildung, Infrastruktur und Forschung deutlich besser angelegt. Davon das wir 100Tausende Analphabeten hier durchfüttern können wir nichts fressen und es geht uns auch nix an. Sollen sich die lieben Glaubensbrüder aus den VAE und Saudi Arabien um die Leute kümmern oder im Zweifel auch die USA. Zuständigkeit bei uns sehe ich keine.


----------



## JePe (16. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn jemand sagt, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist, wird er auch nicht eingesperrt.



Aber sollte man einen Flacherdler auch an der Universitaet Naturwissenschaften unterrichten lassen? Besser nicht.

Herr Brandner ist uebrigens auf freiem Fuss. Was genau soll Dein Vergleich also implizieren? Am Ende ja vielleicht einfach nur, dass "Meinungsfreiheit" eine besser klingende Umschreibung ist fuer einen Zustand, in dem jede Kritik an der eigenen Meinung unzulaessig ist? In genau diese Kerbe schlagen die NSAfD-Granden naemlich - sie beweinen das Ende der Meinungsfreiheit und ertragen in Wahrheit einfach nur die Meinung der Mehrheit ueber sie nicht.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> (...)sondern ganz offenbar die Aussage mit dem "Judaslohn".



Das war der Tropfen, der das randvolle Fass zum Ueberlaufen gebracht und zu seiner formal nicht zu beanstandenden Abwahl gefuehrt hat. Da Du ansonsten mit Links und Zitaten aus diversen Quellen froehlich jonglierst, traue ich Dir einfach mal zu, den Inhalt des Fasses mit minimalem Aufwand selbst zu erarbeiten.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> (...)wobei ich ihm glaubhaft abnehme, dass er nicht damit sagen wollte "Schützt keine Juden" oder ähnliches, sondern schlicht auf den Umstand hingewiesen hat, dass die Politik wenig für die Deutschen tut, und zu den Deutschen Stattsbürgern gehören genauso Juden und Muslime.



Oh, die Maer vom darbenden Michel und dem umvolkenden Establishment, dass kein Geld fuer die Oma, dafuer aber Sinti und Roma ... huch, das war ja ´ne andere Abkuerzung.

Sein (Re)Tweet ist aktenkundig und der Wortlaut bekannt. Deutsche Politiker lungern mit Kerzen in Moscheen und Synagogen herum, obwohl eine Volksmusikliebhaberin und ein Biodeutscher Tatopfer waren. Wenn Du darin keine die Menschenwuerde verletzende Hetze, sondern mutmasslich wieder "Sueffisanz" und das im Politbetrieb zulaessige Stilmittel der Ueberspitzung erkennst, kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen und stelle einfach mal die Gegenfrage: ab wann ist fuer Dich ein entwuerdigender Umgang mit Nicht-Biodeutschen erreicht? Scheinbar ist das ja fuer Dich wie auch Herrn Brandner bereits ein Qualitaetsmerkmal. Rassisten wollt ihr aber beide nicht sein. Sehr verworren, Eure Gedankenwelt.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Hast du denn den Link zu den Ziegen für mich? Das kann nämlich auch als Scherz gemeint sein, nur weiß es halt niemand.



Wie schon mehrfach gesagt - ich google nicht fuer Dich. Aber ich mache Dir ein Gegenangebot: in welchem Kontext koenntest Du Dir vorstellen, dass eine solche Bemerkung ein Witz sein koennte? Ein Witz ist lt. Mr. Spock uebrigens eine Geschichte mit einem humoristischen Hoehepunkt.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch, wer persönlich nicht schlecht von kulturfremden Leuten denkt(...)



Ich zum Beispiel und mutmasslich die Mehrheit der Bevoelkerung.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> (...)die zu Hause ihre Frau schlagen(...)



Wenn Du Kenntnis von solchen Vorgaengen hast - ruf die Polizei. Wenn Du Kenntnis von solchen Vorgaengen hast, die Polizei aber nicht rufst, bist Du kein bisschen besser als die "Kulturfremden", ueber die Du hier herziehst. "Fun" Fact - Vergewaltigung in der Ehe ist in Deutschland erst seit 1997 strafbar. Ein wahrlich uneinholbarer zivilisatorischer Vorsprung, den die indigene Spezies mit deutschem Pass da hat.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Mit Ausnahme von dem Gedeon Geschwätz, sehe ich in der AfD eigentlich Niemanden der offenbar Antisemit ist(...)



Der Zentralrat der Juden beurteilt das doch etwas anders. Aber was weiss der schon von Antisemitismus.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> (...)dass nämlich die offensichtlichen Freunde der Semiten, massenhaft Antisemiten ins Land lassen.
> Denn die Beziehungen von Syrern, Aghanen, Irakern und Iranern sind nicht so gut zu Israelis oder Juden und das hat ja auch vielerlei Gründe, die man hier denke ich kaum erläutern muss.



Antiisraelisch ist nicht notwendigerweise antisemitisch. Aber warum sich um Feinheiten scheren, wenn das grosse Ganze auf dem Spiel steht.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Du weißt genau das Gauland das so nicht gesagt hat, sondern du bettest es wieder in deine Agenda/Parolen ein.



Was hat er denn gesagt? Oder sollte ich lieber quizen und fragen: was hat er gemeint? Auch hier eine Gegenfrage: wenn Hitlerdeutschland nur ein "Vogelschiss" ist, was sind dann Goethe, Hegel & Co.? Oder faellt das einfach in die Petrysierung der deutschen Sprache? Frau Petry hat ja schliesslich auch nie "Schiessbefehl" gesagt. Nur "Schiessen", "Schusswaffe" und "Waffengewalt". Jeder mit einem IQ ueber Zimmertemperatur weiss, wie es gemeint war und die Zielgruppe hat es ja auch dankbar angenommen.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Du kannst mich gerne als Nazi hier beleidigen, wenn es dir hilft deiner Argumentation Stärke zu verleihen, dann habe ich kein Problem damit, ich finds persönlich nur unpassend.



Was meinst Du mit "beleidigen"? Allenfalls waere es eine pointiert-sueffisante und jedenfalls zulaessige Bemerkung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. November 2019)

> Herr Brandner ist uebrigens auf freiem Fuss. Was genau soll Dein  Vergleich also implizieren? Am Ende ja vielleicht einfach nur, dass  "Meinungsfreiheit" eine besser klingende Umschreibung ist fuer einen  Zustand, in dem jede Kritik an der eigenen Meinung unzulaessig ist? In  genau diese Kerbe schlagen die AfD-Granden naemlich - sie beweinen das  Ende der Meinungsfreiheit und ertragen in Wahrheit einfach nur die  Meinung der Mehrheit ueber sie nicht.


Du willst nicht verstehen, dass die Freiheit der Lehre und Forschung und vor allem die Möglichkeit für Interessierte, ihm zuzuhören, durch Linksextreme ständig gestört wird.


> in dem jede Kritik an der eigenen Meinung unzulaessig ist?


Das stören von Vorlesungen ist nicht "normal" und auch keine Meinungsfreiheit. Mich würde der Aufschrei interessieren, wenn Rechte irgendwelche Genderwahn-Vorlesungen stören würden.
Das Geschrei wäre laut.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du willst nicht verstehen, dass die Freiheit der Lehre und Forschung und vor allem die Möglichkeit für Interessierte, ihm zuzuhören, durch Linksextreme ständig gestört wird.
> 
> Das stören von Vorlesungen ist nicht "normal" und auch keine Meinungsfreiheit. Mich würde der Aufschrei interessieren, wenn Rechte irgendwelche Genderwahn-Vorlesungen stören würden.
> Das Geschrei wäre laut.



Uni Greifswald: Identitaere Bewegung stoert Vorlesung – und blamiert sich - Gerechtigkeit - bento

Zwar keine "Genderwahn-Vorlesung", aber immerhin.

/edit: man möge mir verzeihen, dass ich bento heranziehe. Ein furchtbares Konzept, aber in diesem Fall ist der Artikel recht anschaulich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. November 2019)

Da die Identitäre Bewegung eh nichts Sinnvolles zu sagen hat schadet es auch nicht, dass sie dann wieder gegangen sind. Genau solche Störungen sind aber nicht akzeptabel, egal ob von links oder rechts.


----------



## Poulton (16. November 2019)

Früher gab es mal Torte für Menschenfeinde...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Früher gab es mal Torte für Menschenfeinde...



Das ist strafrechtlich nicht erlaubt. Von mir hätte es ne satte Ohrfeige gegeben, geht übrigens als Kurzschlussreaktion durch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da die Identitäre Bewegung eh nichts Sinnvolles zu sagen hat schadet es auch nicht, dass sie dann wieder gegangen sind. Genau solche Störungen sind aber nicht akzeptabel, egal ob von links oder rechts.



Soll das jetzt ein "No True Scotsman" - Argument sein? "Man stelle sich vor, was passieren würde, wenn Rechte das täten!" - "Ja, nee, die zählen nicht!"


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. November 2019)

> Soll das jetzt ein "No True Scotsman" - Argument sein? "Man stelle sich  vor, was passieren würde, wenn Rechte das täten!" - "Ja, nee, die zählen  nicht!"


Damals war doch auch ein großer Aufschrei und das mit Recht. Nur sollte das dann bei ALLEN Störungen von Vorlesungen passieren.


----------



## Hannesjooo (16. November 2019)

Gender Diskussionen sind richtig, faschistischer brauner Rotz klar falsch.
Jeder der diese "Vorlesungen" Stört, macht das richtige.
Bei uns in der Gegend haben wir schon erfolgreich Hotels und Sitzungssäle
von AfD und anderem Nazigesindel fern halten können. Einfach eine 
Internetseite Basteln Ausdrucken und Verantwortlichen zeigen wie
schön sie doch mit Rechten im Rampenlicht ausschauen....
Was sie sind auch für.... und finden Gut was der Abgeordnete... sagt, oh
besser wir informieren ihre Gäste darüber...


----------



## Poulton (16. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das stören von Vorlesungen ist nicht "normal" und auch keine Meinungsfreiheit.


Was heute an den Universitäten abläuft ist lammfromm im Vergleich zu dem, was Ende der 60er, Anfang der 70er Jahre los war. Was sich aber grundlegend geändert hat: Die Kommunikation bzw. die Schnelligkeit dieser. Damals stand nicht jeder Furz gleich für jeden zum aufgeilen verfügbar im Internet, sondern musste bedeutend behäbigere Wege gehen. iU ist lebendes, jahrhundertealtes Zeugnis davon.

jungle.world - >>Lucke hat ein Monster geschaffen<<


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. November 2019)

> Jeder der diese "Vorlesungen" Stört, macht das richtige.


Damit hast du dich erfolgreich disqualifiziert und stehst eben nicht für freie Meinungsäußerung, sondern für Unterdrückung. Im Nationalsozialismus hat man das ganz genauso gemacht.  Jeder der nicht passte, wurde unterdrückt. Überdenke das vielleicht mal, bevor du sowas hier absonderst.
Für nicht zulässige Äußerungen gibt es das Strafrecht, da gibt es  allerlei Möglichkeiten der Bestrafung, Selbstjustiz ist aber weiterhin  untersagt, auch für Linksextreme.



> Einfach eine
> Internetseite Basteln Ausdrucken


Und warum dann eine Internetseite? Seid ihr etwa nicht in der Lage, einfache Textdokumente auszudrucken?


----------



## Hannesjooo (16. November 2019)

Na klar man muss Menschenverachtende Demokratiefeindliche
unbedingt mit demokratischen Gesetzen beschützen lassen  die sie aber
anderen Menschen nicht zugestehen möchten...


----------



## JePe (16. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du willst nicht verstehen, dass die Freiheit der Lehre und Forschung und vor allem die Möglichkeit für Interessierte, ihm zuzuhören, durch Linksextreme ständig gestört wird.
> 
> Das stören von Vorlesungen ist nicht "normal" und auch keine Meinungsfreiheit. Mich würde der Aufschrei interessieren, wenn Rechte irgendwelche Genderwahn-Vorlesungen stören würden.
> Das Geschrei wäre laut.



Primaer ist Dein Geschrei laut. Wo habe ich dem Stoeren seiner Vorlesungen den Mund geredet und vor allem: was hat das mit der Abwahl von Herrn Brandner zu tun? Ach ja. Gar nichts.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (16. November 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> . Davon das wir 100Tausende Analphabeten hier durchfüttern können wir nichts fressen und es geht uns auch nix an.



Grundsätzlich gesehen, haben wir genug zu "fressen" und auch wir haben gegenüber echten Kriegsflüchtlingen, die reelle Asylgründe haben auf jeden Fall die Verpflichtung diese aufzunehmen und so zu behandeln als wären die Menschen mit deutschem Pass, zudem haben reiche Länder auch eine Verantwortung gegenüber Ländern die Entwicklungshilfe benötigen, nur wir diese aber leider nicht vernünftig leisten, sondern diese Länder wirtschaftspolitisch eher an der kurzen Leine lassen, damit meine ich die Politik der EU.
Ich teile deinen Post insofern, dass die Gelder lieber dort investiert werden sollten, wo sie am Meisten nützen. Das heißt vor Ort und nicht bei uns im Land.
Deine Position, so wie ich sie einschätze, liegt weiter rechts als die von Höcke  - der in seinem Buch davon spricht, dass man Asylsuchenden solange ein echter Asylgrund besteht, eben "durchfüttern" muss und sogar auch integrieren soll, wenn der Asylgrund nicht beseitigt wird.

Selbst Höcke differenziert hier deutlich mehr. Sorry ich hab mehrere Flüchtlinge über Jahre hinweg begleitet und das erdet in gewissen Beziehungen und selbst wenn man diese Einstellung früher mal hatte und man pauschal sagt, die gehören alle weg, dann hat man wohl kein Herz, oder man ist einfach abgestumpft oder ganz weit weg von der Realität.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. November 2019)

> Primaer ist Dein Geschrei laut. Wo habe ich dem Stoeren seiner  Vorlesungen den Mund geredet und vor allem: was hat das mit der Abwahl  von Herrn Brandner zu tun? Ach ja. Gar nichts.


Es ging um die Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit, nicht um Herrn Brandner. Wenn du was zu dem zu sagen hast, dann gerne.



> Wo habe ich dem Stoeren seiner Vorlesungen den Mund geredet und vor allem


Hier, ist übrigens dein eigener Beitrag von heute (EDIT: Nein, von jemand anderem):


> Jeder der diese "Vorlesungen" Stört, macht das richtige.



 PS: In Internetforen wird lautes Geschrei GROẞGESCHRIEBEN. Sollte es dir noch nicht laut genug sein kann ich das gerne tun.

EDIT: Korrigiert, Falschaussage entfernt.


----------



## Poulton (16. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> [...]


Die ersten beiden Zitate sind von JePe, das Dritte von Hannesjooo.


----------



## Sparanus (16. November 2019)

Auch wenn wir Meinungsfreiheit, Rechtsstaat und Demokratie groß schreiben müssen wir feststellen, dass dieser Staat nicht funktioniert,
wenn jeder alle diese Rechte *maximal *ausreizt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir Meinungsfreiheit, Rechtsstaat und Demokratie groß schreiben müssen wir feststellen, dass dieser Staat nicht funktioniert,
> wenn jeder alle diese Rechte *maximal *ausreizt.



Wieso soll der dann nicht funktionieren?
Diese Rechte sind über andere Gesetze eingeschränkt. An diese muss man sich natürlich auch halten.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (16. November 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Aber sollte man einen Flacherdler auch an der Universitaet Naturwissenschaften unterrichten lassen? Besser nicht.



Besser nicht, aber sollte man einen "Flacherdler" wegen seinem unbeweisbaren Unsinn nun politisch verfolgen? Nein.
Wir haben in diesem Land Meinungsfreiheit, da müssen gewisse Dinge schlicht und ergreifend ausgehalten werden, wobei die Flache Erde jetzt hier ein schlechtes Beispiel ist.
Nehmen wir doch besser den Einfluss des Menschen auf den Klimawandel, oder die Debatte um Stickoxide im Straßenverkehr.


JePe schrieb:


> Herr Brandner ist uebrigens auf freiem Fuss. Was genau soll Dein Vergleich also implizieren?



Der Vergleich impliziert, dass, wenn auch falsche "Meinungen" und seien es falsche Tatsachenbehauptungen im politischen Diskurs fallen, dass man dagegen innerhalb demokratischer Grundprinzipien nicht vorgehen kann, sondern das aushalten muss, weil man sonst schlicht kein Demokrat ist, denn man könnte ja selbst auch falsche Götzen anbeten, was bei "Multikulti" im Lande, gar nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich ist.

Denn vollständige Aufklärung wird in den Ländern die so religiös geprägt sind, wie Deutschland von vor 500 Jahren, schlicht nicht leistbar sein.
Und damit riskiert man eine schrittweise Erodierung des Rechtsstaates, für ein heeres Ziel "Multikulti", was momentan schlicht nicht erreichbar ist.



JePe schrieb:


> In genau diese Kerbe schlagen die NSAfD-Granden naemlich - sie beweinen das Ende der Meinungsfreiheit und ertragen in Wahrheit einfach nur die Meinung der Mehrheit ueber sie nicht.



Sie beweinen das leider in vielerlei Punkten zurecht, was nicht in den Zuständigkeitsbereich der AfD fällt, sondern in den Bereich der Gegner der Partei, die arbeiten zuweilen mit Mitteln, die dem politischen Diskurs schaden und der AfD noch mehr Stimmen eintreiben - ja sie fliegen der AfD ja geradeso zu. Und das nicht nur in manchen Bundesländern.
Kritik an Meinungen ist absolut zulässig, die Frage ist nur, ist die Kritik noch innerhalb des Anstands, oder bewegt sie sich schon auf dem Parkett der politischen Denunziation und der Erzeugung eines Klimas der gegenseitigen Anfeindungen, anstatt miteinander zu reden. Über diesen Punkt sind wir leider schon in mehreren Fällen darüber hinaus.

Und so zu tun, als sei das nur der AfD anzulasten, weil sie für gewisse Punkte steht, für die die CSU/CDU früher mal stand, ist lächerlich.
Deine Implikationen wie "Brandner ist noch auf freiem Fuß" deuten immer wieder an, dass bei dir oder bei Rotkäppchen die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung mal kurz Pause machen darf, wenn man dafür die richtigen, also die vermeintlichen Faschisten aus dem Verkehr zieht.

Nur die Frage, die man an der Stelle aufwerfen muss ist: Wer ist wer?




JePe schrieb:


> Das war der Tropfen, der das randvolle Fass zum Ueberlaufen gebracht und zu seiner formal nicht zu beanstandenden Abwahl gefuehrt hat.



Ja, nur war an dem Tropfen nur absolut nichts dran. Das ist ein Unterschied.
Vorsitzende von Rechtsausschüssen müssen meiner Meinung nach schon Straftaten wegen Volksverhetzung angelastet werden, um sie aus dem Amt gerechtfertigt zu entfernen.
Heute reicht es ja schon, wenn man vor Jahren angeblich für ein NPD nahes Blatt geschrieben hat und wird dann auch abgewählt. Die NPD ist in Deutschland keine verbotene Partei, nur mal nebenbei gesagt, auch die extrem Linken Parteien nicht.


JePe schrieb:


> Da Du ansonsten mit Links und Zitaten aus diversen Quellen froehlich jonglierst, traue ich Dir einfach mal zu, den Inhalt des Fasses mit minimalem Aufwand selbst zu erarbeiten.



Man hat auch Roman Reusch als Kandidaten für das parlamentarische Kontrollgremium der Geheimdienste ausgeschlagen, einen Oberstaatsanwalt.
Völlig ohne Begründung  , wie auch die Süddeutsche bemerkt. Und da müssen sich diese "Demokraten" ganz offenbar einiges an Vorwürfen gefallen lassen und damit ist es im Mindesten ungeschickt, Brandner abzuwählen, weil sie damit der AfD nur mehr Wählerstimmen zusichern.

Die AfD geriert sich zurecht in vielen Fällen als Opfer, Brandner ist keines, aber man kann es dafür verwenden und gleichzeitig noch glaubwürdig sein.
Das ist das Problem. Leute die die AfD denunzieren und mit Nazi-Schmutz zudecken, haben ein Glaubwürdigkeitsproblem, da sie meistens nicht besser sind.



JePe schrieb:


> Oh, die Maer vom darbenden Michel und dem umvolkenden Establishment, dass kein Geld fuer die Oma, dafuer aber Sinti und Roma ... huch, das war ja ´ne andere Abkuerzung.



Leider ja, wenn Arme gegen Arme ausgespielt werden, dann begehren einige auf. Ob die AfD für die Armen Lösungen bereitstellt, die Altersarmut löst, indem sie Flüchtlinge dafür verantwortlich macht, darf bezweifelt werden. Aber der Fakt, dass die Bundesregierung diesen abgehängten Teil der Menschen zurücklässt und mit viel zu geringen Leistungen abspeist, muss man nicht diskutieren. Und die AfD bekommt unter anderem von dort die Stimmen, so ist das nunmal.



JePe schrieb:


> Sein (Re)Tweet ist aktenkundig und der Wortlaut bekannt.



Und? Aber was ist denn jetzt die Grundaussage des Tweets? Kannst du das nicht skizzieren?



JePe schrieb:


> Deutsche Politiker lungern mit Kerzen in Moscheen und Synagogen herum, obwohl eine Volksmusikliebhaberin und ein Biodeutscher Tatopfer waren. Wenn Du darin keine die Menschenwuerde verletzende Hetze, sondern mutmasslich wieder "Sueffisanz" und das im Politbetrieb zulaessige Stilmittel der Ueberspitzung erkennst, kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen..



Du bist wirklich ein Meister deines Handwerks und kommst vor lauter Schreibwahn gar nicht mehr dazu den Kontext zu sehen.
Auf Facebook wurde darüber diskutiert, warum kein Mensch über die eigentlichen beiden Opfer spricht und ihnen Namen gibt und warum so wenig darüber in den Medien zu lesen ist und die Politik sich nur in Moscheen und Synagogen setzt. Das war ein emotionaler Beitrag für die Opfer, den auch mehrere Leute kommentierten, was übrigens am Breidtscheidtplatz auch schon der Fall war. Kaum Kondolenzen usw.usw..usw... Nur dann wenn es um politisches Kalkül geht, so der emotionale Vorwurf, kommt die Politik angekrochen und ich kann es nicht verdenken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So und diese Diskussion hat Brandner nun aufgegriffen, weil er die Opfer zu wenig reräsentiert sah, was, wenn man das große ganze sieht natürlich blödsinnig ist, aber die Wahrnehmung, dass die Opfer von Halle so gering beachtet werden, kann das in Menschen schlicht auslösen.
Hier einen Antisemitismus zu konstruieren, ist auch ein wenig feige.

Der Täter war auf einem Amoklauf und später war es ihm offenbar völlig egal wen er tötet. Der Facebooknutzer hat sich "emotional" empört, warum die eigentlichen Todesopfer so wenig Beachtung finden und hat im Kontext diesen Beitrag gebracht und Brandner hat ihn dann geteilt.



JePe schrieb:


> und stelle einfach mal die Gegenfrage: ab wann ist fuer Dich ein entwuerdigender Umgang mit Nicht-Biodeutschen erreicht?



Ich sehe keinen entwürdigenden Umgang.


JePe schrieb:


> Wie schon mehrfach gesagt - ich google nicht fuer Dich. Aber ich mache Dir ein Gegenangebot: in welchem Kontext koenntest Du Dir vorstellen, dass eine solche Bemerkung ein Witz sein koennte?



Sagen wir es mal so: Eine Zuspitzung um klar zu machen, dass man sich haufenweise (nicht alle) kulturfremde und Wertfremde Menschen ins Land importiert, denen man auch, wenn man es vernünftig gemacht hätte, vor Ort helfen kann?
Stattdessen zahlt man für die Türkei, damit sie die Flüchtlinge nicht nach Europa durchlässt und lässt sich somit vom Bosporus-Macker auf der Nase rumtanzen.


JePe schrieb:


> Ich zum Beispiel und mutmasslich die Mehrheit der Bevoelkerung.



Dann liegt das wohl an deinem Wohnort und deinen Erfahrungen. Gehe mal durch Bottrop oder Essen-Kray bei Nacht.
Und ich glaube kaum, dass die Bevölkerung mit Migranten aus muslimisch geprägten Ländern gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat.



JePe schrieb:


> Wenn Du Kenntnis von solchen Vorgaengen hast - ruf die Polizei. Wenn Du Kenntnis von solchen Vorgaengen hast, die Polizei aber nicht rufst, bist Du kein bisschen besser als die "Kulturfremden", ueber die Du hier herziehst.



Dann sollte die Gesellschaft vielleicht nur so viele Kulturbanausen aufnehmen, damit die Gesellschaft sie integrieren kann, denn nicht ich muss die Polizei rufen, sondern die Frau, die von ihrem Mann unterdrückt wird, bzw von der ganzen Sippe.
Da hilft es gar nichts wenn ich die Polizei rufe, weil die Frau dann gef***t ist. Aber was versteht jemand wie du schon von realen Problemen.
Du sitzt in deinem Elfenbeinturm und schaukelst dir die Eier, während andere wirklich geholfen haben und auch gesehen haben, wie viele gefährliche Leute man  importiert.



JePe schrieb:


> "Fun" Fact - Vergewaltigung in der Ehe ist in Deutschland erst seit 1997 strafbar. Ein wahrlich uneinholbarer zivilisatorischer Vorsprung, den die indigene Spezies mit deutschem Pass da hat.



Und was bringen Gesetze, wenn sie nicht angewandt werden, sondern sich Parallelgesellschaften - vor allem in Großstädten bilden?
Da interessieren Gesetze nicht.



JePe schrieb:


> Der Zentralrat der Juden beurteilt das doch etwas anders. Aber was weiss der schon von Antisemitismus.



Ja, das glaube ich. Der Zentralrat der Juden  beherrscht es gut aus einer Fliege einen Elefant zu machen.
Alleine wenn ich mir dieses Papier hier schon ansehe wird mir schlecht. Alleine hier im Ortsverband waren 20 von 450 Mitgliedern jüdischer Abstammung und in der AfD gibts nun wirklich keinen Anlass zu glauben, sie wären Judenfeindlich, also bitte.
Wenn dieser Zentralrat eine Vereinigung von Juden innerhalb der AfD kritisiert, dann haben da einige Verantwortliche Lack gesoffen.



JePe schrieb:


> Antiisraelisch ist nicht notwendigerweise antisemitisch. Aber warum sich um Feinheiten scheren, wenn das grosse Ganze auf dem Spiel steht.



Nicht notwendigerweise aber meistens, aber klar, der Judenschützer JePe nimmt den überwiegenden Teil der Islamischen Einwanderer in den Schutz, wenn es um Judenhass geht.
Widersprüchlicher Unfug erster Garde.



JePe schrieb:


> Was hat er denn gesagt?



Dass im Kontext der vergangenen Zeit (1000 jährige Geschichte) gesehen, Hitler und die NS Zeit ein Vogelschiss in deutscher Geschichte war und das würde ich auch so unterstreichen, warum auch nicht.
Warum sollte man auf die deutsche Geschichte nicht stolz zurückblicken, die hat uns zu dem gemacht was wir heute sind.



JePe schrieb:


> Oder sollte ich lieber quizen und fragen: was hat er gemeint?



Bestimmt hat er gemeint, dass man sich nicht für den Großteil der deutschen Geschichte schämen soll und die Politik nicht immer im Kontext des Nationalsozialismus stehen soll.



JePe schrieb:


> Auch hier eine Gegenfrage: wenn Hitlerdeutschland nur ein "Vogelschiss" ist, was sind dann Goethe, Hegel & Co.? Oder faellt das einfach in die Petrysierung der deutschen Sprache?



Das macht jetzt keinen Sinn mehr.
YouTube

Hier wurde es doch aufgeklärt was er damit gemeint hat und es macht auch Sinn, da muss man nicht schon wieder irgendeinen Blödsinn reininterpretieren.



JePe schrieb:


> Frau Petry hat ja schliesslich auch nie "Schiessbefehl" gesagt. Nur "Schiessen", "Schusswaffe" und "Waffengewalt". Jeder mit einem IQ ueber Zimmertemperatur weiss, wie es gemeint war und die Zielgruppe hat es ja auch dankbar angenommen.



Achje der Blödsinn, du hast wohl die genaue Mitschrift nie gelesen.
Das ist doch schon lange widerlegt, wenn man das Interview kennt.


> „MM“-Frage: „Frau Petry, Sie fordern, an den Grenzen ‚wieder Recht und Ordnung herzustellen‘. Was heißt das?“
> Antwort Petry: „Wir brauchen umfassende Kontrollen, damit nicht weiter so viele unregistrierte Flüchtlinge über Österreich einreisen können.“
> „MM“-Frage: Die Grenze zu Österreich ist mehr als 800 Kilometer lang. Wie wollen Sie die durchgängig kontrollieren?“
> 
> ...





JePe schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "beleidigen"? Allenfalls waere es eine pointiert-sueffisante und jedenfalls zulaessige Bemerkung.



Du beleidigst langsam meine Intelligenz du weißt doch genau, dass diese Zitate nicht das enthalten was du dir vorstellst.
Schießbefehl.. omg. das ist wirklich die bei weitem lächerlichste Debatte überhaupt, die je stattgefunden hat.


----------



## hoffgang (16. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Du beleidigst langsam meine Intelligenz du weißt doch genau, dass diese Zitate nicht das enthalten was du dir vorstellst.
> Schießbefehl.. omg. das ist wirklich die bei weitem lächerlichste Debatte überhaupt, die je stattgefunden hat.



Die AfD spielt immer mit Begriffen / Begrifflichkeiten die teils der NS zeit angelehnt sind, bzw. deren Nähe haben.

Regierungsprogramm 2019 - AfD Landesverband Sachsen
"Einsatzgruppe Grenze" soll eingerichtet werden... an der Grenze zu Polen...
Einsatzgruppen der Sicherheitspolizei und des SD – Wikipedia

Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass diese Partei, so ungebildet dort teilweise Idioten auch rumrennen, diesen Zusammenhang nicht kennen. Das ist schlicht Wording fürs eigene Klientel & die Masche unsagbares sagbar machen zu wollen. Brandner gewinnt indem Menschen wie Du ihn verteidigen, obwohl jeder weiß was für einen ideologisch verbohrten Scheißdreck er von sich gegeben hat. Das was er zu Halle getwittert hat ist nix anderes als Zielgruppenorientiertes Wording.
Er gibt seinen Befürworten mit diesem Tweet die Legitimation der Trauerfeier fern zu bleiben, bzw. das Narrativ, Merkel (vor allem) würde sich nicht um Deutsche kümmern wird erneut aufgeführt / am Leben erhalten. Das ist für einen Vorsitzenden des Rechtausschusses nicht tragbar.

So lustig dass in diesem Kontext sein mag, aber bei der BW z.b. gibts die sogenannte Charakterliche Eignung bzw. Nichteignung. Bei letzterer wird man gegangen. Brandner wurde auch nicht verbannt, abgesetzt, gechasst, oder sonstwas, er wurde abgewählt.
Demokratie, Mehrheit und so. Und das, vollkommen zurecht und zu 100% selbstverschuldet.


----------



## Sparanus (16. November 2019)

Man muss aber auch sagen, dass bestimmte Begriffe einfach dauernd in den NS Kontext gesetzt werden weil man es von der Kindheit an kennt.

Beispiel gefällig?
Geh mal z.B. zur Jugendfeuerwehr und zähle mal wie oft bei den jüngeren (12 und so) gekichert wird weil es Gruppen"führer" etc heißt.

Natürlich will man in der AfD eine markante Sprache ergreifen, aber so wurde auch in der Zeit vor der NSDAP gesprochen.
Das ist ja das perfide. Man kann damit Neonazis anlocken und gleichzeitig kann man auf andere Sachen verweisen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. November 2019)

> Die NPD ist in Deutschland keine verbotene Partei, nur mal nebenbei gesagt, auch die extrem Linken Parteien nicht.


Sie erfüllt aber die Kriterien dafür und wurde nur aufgrund ihre sehr geringen Einflusses nicht verboten, was ich aber für völlig falsch halte.



> Hitler und die NS Zeit ein Vogelschiss in deutscher Geschichte war und das würde ich auch so unterstreichen, warum auch nicht.


Weil sie eben wesentlich mehr als ein Vogelschiss waren. Das kann man jetzt interpretieren wie man will, aber sie prägt uns noch heute. Und das weitreichender als alle anderen Epochen.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (16. November 2019)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Die AfD spielt immer mit Begriffen / Begrifflichkeiten die teils der NS zeit angelehnt sind, bzw. deren Nähe haben.


Haja, was ist denn nun an dem "Schießbefehl" Schmarrn oder an Gaulands Aussage in irgendeiner Weise an die NS Zeit angelehnt?
Zitiere bitte nicht Textabschnitte zu denen du nichts beizutragen hast.
Die Afd spielt mitnichten "immer" mit diesen Begriffen, sondern das ist eher sogar ziemlich selten und in den meisten Fällen völlig unbedenklich, weil andere Politiker die Begrifflichkeiten auch genutzt haben.
​


hoffgang schrieb:


> Regierungsprogramm 2019 - AfD Landesverband Sachsen
> "Einsatzgruppe Grenze" soll eingerichtet werden... an der Grenze zu Polen...​Einsatzgruppen der Sicherheitspolizei und des SD – Wikipedia


Was meinst mit Einsatzgruppe Grenze?*Wieso zitierst du den Abschnitt nicht komplett?* Meinst du der Begriff "Einsatzgruppe" ist jetzt NS-Wortschatz?


hoffgang schrieb:


> hoffgang schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass diese Partei, so ungebildet dort teilweise Idioten auch rumrennen, diesen Zusammenhang nicht kennen.....
> ...


----------



## behemoth85 (17. November 2019)

Um so liberaler die politische Landschaft um so mehr konservative Anhänger als potenzielle Wähler der AfD. Das ist doch völlig logisch, in Deutschland gibt es zig Millionen Menschen die das Fahrrad, den Veganismus und sonstige lustige grüne Modeerscheinungen nicht wollen. Was sollen die denn wählen ? Die CDU ist zu sehr liberal geworden seit Merkel und das Ergebnis ist eine nennenswert starke AfD. Auch ohne Flüchtlingskriese gäbe es genug Idioten im Lande die für den EU Austritt wären. Eine potentielle Gefahr eines nach Rechts-Abdriftens ist zu jeder Zeit gegenwärtig, in fast jedem Land, und in Deutschland ist der nötige Kontrast zwischen liberal und konservativ dazu nicht gerade klein. Viele AfD Wähler wählen weil sie in erster Linie konservativ sind, und es zur "Alternative für Deutschand" leider keine Alternative gibt..


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. November 2019)

> Auch ohne Flüchtlingskriese gäbe es genug Idioten im Lande die für den EU Austritt wären.


Danke, dass du mich Idiot nennst. Die EU hat eben auch Nachteile. 


> Viele AfD Wähler wählen weil sie in erster Linie konservativ sind, und  es zur "Alternative für Deutschand" leider keine Alternative gibt..


Die wird es auch vorerst nicht geben, denn weder die AfD noch die anderen Parteien wollen das.
Die AfD ist nun etabliert, sie ist fast überall über 10%.


----------



## JePe (17. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> (...)der tiefe Staat(...)​


Kann es sein, dass Dein Aluhut auf den Vorderlappen drueckt? Wuerde so einiges erklaeren.

Ich hol mir jetzt ´ne Pizza.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. November 2019)

So kann man sich auch aus einer Debatte flüchten.
Aber wenn du es schon ansprichst, in der Türkei und in Italien war der tiefe Staat ein Faktum. (Gladio).
Der NSU ist auch ein Element eines tiefen Staates in Deutschland, und so kann es auch bei Anis Amri der Fall gewesen sein, mal sehen was der Untersuchungsausschuss noch so findet.
Du liegst wie so häufig falsch.
Und die Brücke die man zu diesem Thema schlagen kann ist: Wen die AfD mal an der Macht sein sollte, was sie nicht sein sollte, dann werden solche Strukturen eher anwachsen.

NSU und das Behoerdenversagen - In den Tiefen des Staates | Cicero Online


----------



## hoffgang (17. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Ach echt? Das Wort Einsatzgruppe Grenze ist jetzt etwas, was unsagbar ist?​




Einsatzgruppe ist kein unsagbares Wort. Einsatzgruppenversorger der Marine, schlagkräftige Einsatzgruppe der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr Hinterbumsheim. Kein Problem.
Wenn eine politische Partei, mit deutlicher Nähe zur NPD, Verbindungen ins Rechtsradikale und Rechtsextreme Milieu, mit deutlichem Kontakt zu Holocaustleugnern (you get the picture), diesen Begriff verwendet um damit auch noch eine Organisationsform zu beschreiben die primär gegen Personen aus dem Ausland agieren soll (Stichwort Grenzübergreifende Kriminalität), dann wird das zum Problem. (Warum, das darfst du gerne unter dem WikiLink nachlesen, keine Zeit / Lust Dir in Geschichte noch weiter auf die Sprünge zu helfen).

Es ist bezeichnend, dass gerade eine rechtsgerichtete Partei diesen Begriff verwendet. Hält man sich jetzt noch vor Augen was die Einsatzgruppen der SD / SS in Polen und in anderen Ländern angerichtet haben, dann bekommt man ein recht gutes Bild von den Phantasien welche dieser Begriff bei einigen auslöst. Für sich alleine mag Dir das nicht erwähnenswert erscheinen, leider macht die AfD sowas kontinuierlich und seit Jahren.

Umvolkung, Bevölkerungsaustausch, Begriffe aus der NS Zeit, die Vogelschiss Geschichte, es gibt soooviele Beispiele dafür, jedes einzelne nur für sich genommen - hey ist doch nicht so schlimm. Alle zusammen ergeben ein Muster - das ist die Überleitung zu Brandner.





PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> So, wo verteidige ich denn den Mann nun? Ich sage nur, dass dieses Gelaber was er von sich gibt schlicht nicht ausreichend ist, um abgewählt zu werden.




Du verteidigst Ihn hier sehr offensichtlich:
- Er habe sich entschuldigt
- Was er sagt würde doch stimmen (Merkel)
- Nicht ausreichend um abgewählt zu werden

Damit bedienst du wie Brander selbst ein bestimmtes Narrativ, ggf. merkst du es nichtmal. Er mag sich entschuldigt haben, nur was heißt das von einem AfD Politiker.
Wie oft haben aktuelle oder ehemalige Politiker der AfD auf Twitter was losgelassen, sich dann entschuldigt / es wieder gelöscht. Dutzende Male reicht nicht. Dabei wars mal der Praktikant, ein Mitarbeiter, man ist Mausgerutscht, war ja nicht so gemeint.
Noah Becker: AfD-Politiker Maier wehrt sich gegen Schmerzensgeld-Urteil - SPIEGEL ONLINE
“Ich bin auf der Maus ausgerutscht”: Twitter-Spott fuer Beatrix von Storchs absurde Schiessbefehl-Erklaerung › Meedia

All das ist Schwachsinn. Jeder dieser Tweets zeigt die geistige Haltung und die innere Orientierung dieser Menschen, jeder dieser Tweets wurde mit Kalkül und einem konkreten Ziel abgesetzt. Wenn Brandner, in seiner Position, sowas schreibt dann gibts 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder geplant und gewollt, oder im Affekt. Beides zeigt: Für einen Vorsitzenden des Justizausschusses nicht geeignet. Punkt. 
All diese Tweets werden bewusst und Zielgruppenorientiert abgesetzt. Wie lächerlich von Dir zu behaupten, das könne Brandner garnicht weil das "nur intelligente Menschen wie Höcke tun würden.
Du hältst Brandner also für zu dumm um so zu kommunizieren, hältst seine Absetzung im Justizausschuss dennoch für nicht gerechtfertigt? Dafür soll er dann wieder intelligent genug sein?

Jeder dieser Tweets bedient eine Zielgruppe. Dabei sind das Menschen welche dieses Weltbild teilen. Dazu muss man kein Genie sein, dazu muss man sich nur auf diese Sprache einlassen.
​​


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. November 2019)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn eine politische Partei, mit deutlicher Nähe zur NPD, Verbindungen ins Rechtsradikale und Rechtsextreme Milieu, mit deutlichem Kontakt zu Holocaustleugnern (you get the picture), diesen Begriff verwendet um damit auch noch eine Organisationsform zu beschreiben die primär gegen Personen aus dem Ausland agieren soll (Stichwort Grenzübergreifende Kriminalität), dann wird das zum Problem.​




Also machst du das gleiche wie JePe und Rotkäppchen. Der Versuch aus absoluten Nichtigkeiten eine Nähe zur NS Zeit herzustellen.
Das bringts einfach nicht.



hoffgang schrieb:


> (Warum, das darfst du gerne unter dem WikiLink nachlesen, keine Zeit / Lust Dir in Geschichte noch weiter auf die Sprünge zu helfen).



Also ist an deiner "Einsatzgruppe Grenze" absolut nichts dran, das hättest du ja jetzt bewiesen.
Wenn du schon den tieferen Kontext nicht verlinkst, sondern nur einen Begriff aus den Zusammenhang reißt, hätte mir das vorher auch schon klar sein müssen, dabei habe ich wirklich gedacht es kommt mal was sinnvolles.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Es ist bezeichnend, dass gerade eine rechtsgerichtete Partei diesen Begriff verwendet.



Nur ist die Begrifflichkeit völlig normal und damit nicht geeignet für deine Kritik, das ist halt ein Unterschied.
Was der Begriff bei dir eventuell auslöst, ist irrelevant. Wenn ich auf gewisse Dinge nur mit einer Brille schaue, dann finde ich immer irgendetwas.
Anstatt auf solche vergangenen Albernheiten wie Schießbefehl oder Einsatzgruppe Grenze zu rekurieren, sollte man sich um reale Probleme kümmern um der AfD den Zuspruch zu entziehen.


hoffgang schrieb:


> ... dann bekommt man ein recht gutes Bild von den Phantasien welche dieser Begriff bei einigen auslöst...



Nicht gerade stichhaltig.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Für sich alleine mag Dir das nicht erwähnenswert erscheinen, leider macht die AfD sowas kontinuierlich und seit Jahren.



Wenn dieser Begriff für dich bereits problematisch ist, dann wirst du das bei anderen Parteien auch finden und somit auch eine Kontinuität in der Verwendung von NS Begriffen unterstellen müssen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hoffgang schrieb:


> Umvolkung, Bevölkerungsaustausch



Ja, diese Begriffe werden verwendet und die sind auch als NS-verseucht zu identifizieren, aber auch hier werden diese Begrifflichkeiten nur von dem rechten Flügel der AfD verwendet.
Jetzt bleibt zu klären, ob dieser Begriff zurecht verwendet wird, oder nicht, die Nähe zu der NS Zeit ist eindeutig gegeben, genauso wie Höckes "Lebensraum".



hoffgang schrieb:


> Begriffe aus der NS Zeit, die Vogelschiss Geschichte, es gibt soooviele Beispiele dafür, jedes einzelne nur für sich genommen - hey ist doch nicht so schlimm. Alle zusammen ergeben ein Muster - das ist die Überleitung zu Brandner.



Warum lese ich dann immer wieder diesen Schmarrn, wenn es doch eindeutige Begriffe wie Lebensraum, Umvolkung, Bevölkerungsumtausch usw. gibt, die man zur NS Zeit zuordnen kann?
Ja, das ist eindeutig NS Sprech, allerdings muss auch geklärt werden, ob die Wörter nicht zurecht verwendet werden. Dass diese Wortwahl im Kontext mit dem NS unverantwortlich ist, muss man glaube ich nicht klären.
Die Frage ist nur: Gibt es einen Bevölkerungsaustausch oder nicht? Oder sollte man besser fragen: Eine nachhaltige Veränderung des gesellschaftlichen Strukturen hinsichtlich der Zuwanderung von Menschen mit unterschiedlich kulturellem und leider auch wertlosem Wertekompass, den man hier nicht brauchen kann? 




hoffgang schrieb:


> Du verteidigst Ihn hier sehr offensichtlich:
> - Er habe sich entschuldigt
> - Was er sagt würde doch stimmen (Merkel)
> - Nicht ausreichend um abgewählt zu werden



Nein, mache ich nicht, habe ich doch oben schon gesagt, dass ich das nicht tue, ich habe lediglich eine andere Sicht auf die Dinge, die er geäußert hat.
Wenn es strafrechtlich wegen Volksverhetzung relevant wäre, dann soll er abgewählt werden. Vorher halte ich eine Abwahl für schlicht nicht demokratisch.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Damit bedienst du wie Brander selbst ein bestimmtes Narrativ, ggf. merkst du es nichtmal. Er mag sich entschuldigt haben, nur was heißt das von einem AfD Politiker.



Achso, weil er AfD Politiker ist, gilt seine Entschuldigung wegen eines zweifelhaften Retweets nicht?
Gelten dann Entschuldigungen von Linken Politikern? Oder von der CSU CDU? SPD? Grüne?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie oft haben aktuelle oder ehemalige Politiker der AfD auf Twitter was losgelassen, sich dann entschuldigt / es wieder gelöscht.



Und wie oft haben das auch Politiker anderer Parteien gemacht. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dutzende Male reicht nicht. Dabei wars mal der Praktikant, ein Mitarbeiter, man ist Mausgerutscht, war ja nicht so gemeint.



Ja, diese Mausgerutscht Erklärung von Storch war natürlich albern, weil sie wusste, dass es unbeliebt ist an den Grenzen Menschen am Übertritt gewaltsam zu hindern.
Das übernimmt jetzt dann die Türkei für uns.
Tuerkei: Grenzschuetzer sollen auf Fluechtlinge geschossen haben | ZEIT ONLINE



hoffgang schrieb:


> All das ist Schwachsinn. Jeder dieser Tweets zeigt die geistige Haltung und die innere Orientierung dieser Menschen...



Da liegst du aber daneben, denn die ultima Ratio ist natürlich immer der Einsatz der Schusswaffe, die es zu vermeiden gilt.
Das gilt genauso auch für Polizisten, Bundesbeamte usw. usf., das ist keine große Sache und war nie eine Erwähnung wert und hat nichts mit der NS Zeit zu tun.



hoffgang schrieb:


> , jeder dieser Tweets wurde mit Kalkül und einem konkreten Ziel abgesetzt.



Der von Storch? Nein, glaube ich nicht ansatzweise.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn Brandner, in seiner Position, sowas schreibt dann gibts 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder geplant und gewollt, oder im Affekt.



Der Mann hat sich wohl einfach nur aufgeregt, weile die eigentlichen Opfer so wenig erwähnt werden und wie schon am Breidscheidtplatz zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommen.
Kann man emotional so sehen. Ich sehe da leider keinen konkreten Antisemitismus.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Beides zeigt: Für einen Vorsitzenden des Justizausschusses nicht geeignet. Punkt.



Für mich zeigt es das halt nicht, da unterscheiden wir uns halt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> All diese Tweets werden bewusst und Zielgruppenorientiert abgesetzt.



Lebensraum, Bevölkerungsaustausch, gut da kann man darüber reden, dass man damit bewusst Wählerstimmen von zu weit rechts sammelt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie lächerlich von Dir zu behaupten, das könne Brandner garnicht weil das "nur intelligente Menschen wie Höcke tun würden.



Brandner handelt nunmal nicht intelligent, sondern haut emotional irgendetwas raus, was er nicht ganz durchdacht hat. Habe mit dem Mann schon persönlich gesprochen und so einer ist er halt.
Aber Nazi oder Antisemit? Nee...



hoffgang schrieb:


> Du hältst Brandner also für zu dumm um so zu kommunizieren, hältst seine Absetzung im Justizausschuss dennoch für nicht gerechtfertigt?



Ich halte ihn zu dumm dafür seine wahre Gesinnung - gerade wegen seiner aufbrausenden Affekt-Tweets - unter Dach und Fach zu halten, wie Höcke das tut.
Höcke kann man als gefährlichen Drahtzieher des rechten Flügels der Partei sehen, der wirklich gefährlich werden kann. Lies sein Buch. Aber auch im Fall Höcke muss man differenzieren und kann eben nicht jede Äußerung einfach so der NS Zeit zuordnen.
Das ist einfach albern.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dafür soll er dann wieder intelligent genug sein?



Gab es denn Kritik an seiner Ausschussarbeit? Ich weiß da von nichts.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Jeder dieser Tweets bedient eine Zielgruppe.​


Nein, eben nicht, du hast nur eben Vorturteile für jeden dieser "Tweets" und ordnest ihn falsch ein. Wenn man sich von dem Links-Rechts Schema zu stark beeinflussen lässt, ist das aber kein Wunder.
Schau dir die Wählerwanderung an. Wenn das so "eindeutige" Codewörter wären, dann müsste die AfD massiv Zuwachs von NPD Wählern bekommen.
Im Prinzip unterliegst du Hoffgang, Poulton, JePe, oder auch Rotkäppchen einer Art Verschwörunsgtheorie, die hinter jedem noch so kleinen Fitzelchen an Äußerung sofort die große NS-Verschwörung sehen.
Das ist hinsichtlich eurer permanenten Beschuldigung meinerseits Verschwörungstheorien zu verbreiten schon ein wenig lachhaft.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Danke, dass du mich Idiot nennst. Die EU hat eben auch Nachteile.



Aber die Vorteile überwiegen und das ist das Entscheidende. Tritt man aus der EU aus, trägt das unter Umständen zur Erosion der Völkerverständigung bei und kann rein aus diesem Grund keine Alternative sein.
Aus dem Euro auszusteigen, wäre hingegen weit weniger kritisch.



​​


----------



## Sparanus (17. November 2019)

Nun ich rücke es nicht unbedingt in NS Nähe, aber selbst wenn man es nicht tut ist es (zivil genutzt) das Vokabular von Rechtsextremen.
Wenn du dieses Vokabular zivil genutzt normal findest solltest du deine Geisteshaltung trotzdem überdenken.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. November 2019)

Was meinst du konkret? Ist das Wort "Einsatzgruppe Grenze" denn irgendwo zivil genutzt worden?
Das wurde aus einem Regierungsprogramm zitiert, ohne genauen Kontext und ich suche jetzt nicht das Regierungsprogramm durch um zu suchen wo das steht.
Dass die AfD den Grenzschutz aufblähen will und auch die Bundeswehr je nach Gefahrenlage im Innern einsetzen möchte, ist jetzt nicht unbekannt, das wollten auch Teile der CDU und SPD schon.
Was das in diesem konkreten Fall mit Hitler zu tun hat, ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel.


----------



## hoffgang (17. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Also ist an deiner "Einsatzgruppe Grenze" absolut nichts dran, das hättest du ja jetzt bewiesen.
> Wenn du schon den tieferen Kontext nicht verlinkst, sondern nur einen Begriff aus den Zusammenhang reißt, hätte mir das vorher auch schon klar sein müssen, dabei habe ich wirklich gedacht es kommt mal was sinnvolles.​




Der tiefere Kontext wurde Dir in Form eines Wiki Links dargeboten, wenn du, mal wieder, nicht in der Lage bist Links anzuklicken, zu lesen und zu verstehen, dann hat sich die Diskussion, mal wieder, erledigt.
Zudem, das ist EIN Beispiel aus vielen. Vogelschiss ist totdiskutiert, Umvolkung ebenso (warnt ja mittlerweile sogar die AfD vor).

Du tust so als könnte man diese Vorfälle einzeln betrachten, daraus basiert auch deine Argumentation. Du willst Stundenlang Einsatzgruppe zerlegen, nur um davon abzulenken dass eine rechte Partei rechten Sprachgebrauch für rechtsorientierte Personen verwendet. Das ist kein Einzelfall, das ist Methode, das Beispiel Einsatzgruppe ist ebendies, ein ausgewähltes Beispiel.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Anstatt auf solche vergangenen Albernheiten wie Schießbefehl oder Einsatzgruppe Grenze zu rekurieren, sollte man sich um reale Probleme kümmern um der AfD den Zuspruch zu entziehen.



Man muss den Menschen zeigen was sich hinter der AfD verbirgt, das geht eben nur wenn man sich mit dem befasst was die AfD von sich gibt und welche Bedeutung dies besitzt. Wenn du diesen Aspekt komplett ignorierst, dann überlässt du der AfD die Deutungshoheit über Sprache und Bedeutung, das wird nicht funktionieren.





PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Warum lese ich dann immer wieder diesen Schmarrn, wenn es doch eindeutige Begriffe wie Lebensraum, Umvolkung, Bevölkerungsumtausch usw. gibt, die man zur NS Zeit zuordnen kann?
> Ja, das ist eindeutig NS Sprech, _*allerdings muss auch geklärt werden, ob die Wörter nicht zurecht verwendet werden*_.



Gehts noch? Die AfD warnt mittlerweile das eigene Klientel davor Umvolkung zu benutzen weil das den Verfassungsschutz auf den Plan ruft und du faselst was von "klären ob diese Wörter nicht zurecht verwendet werden."
Die Antwort ist ganz ganz einfach: Nein, werden Sie nicht. Ende. Es gibt keine Umvolkung, keinen Bevölkerungsaustausch. Wer an sowas glaubt sollte dringenst, wirklich DRINGENST mal zum Psychologen, denn derjenige leidet bestenfalls unter Wahnvorstellungen. 

Wenn man deine Beiträge liest wird klar warum du den AfD Sprech verteidigst, anscheinend teilst du deren Botschaft. Deine Versuche hier irgendwas zu rechtfertigen lesen sich teilweise wie von der AfD Pressestelle verfasst.
Allerdings zeigen Beiträge wie deine auch, warum es so wichtig ist im öffentlichen Raum Gegenstimmen zu erheben, denn so einen Mist wie du zum Begriff Umvolkung absonderst, der sollte nicht unkommentiert bleiben.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Was das in diesem konkreten Fall mit Hitler zu tun hat, ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel.


Also bist du einfach nicht in der Lage den Wiki Link hier anzuklicken, bzw. Dir fehlt jegliches Interesse DIr zusätzliches, für die Diskussion notwendiges Wissen anzueignen.
Oder anders gesagt, aufgrund mangelnder Sachkenntnis bist du garnicht in der Lage die Diskussion über diesen Begriff zu bewerten.

Danke für die Klarstellung.​


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. November 2019)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Der tiefere Kontext wurde Dir in Form eines Wiki Links dargeboten..​




Es existiert da kein Kontext, sondern du willst einen hineininterpretieren, das ist ein Unterschied.



hoffgang schrieb:


> , wenn du, mal wieder, nicht in der Lage bist Links anzuklicken, zu lesen und zu verstehen, dann hat sich die Diskussion, mal wieder, erledigt.



Zitiere die betreffende Stelle aus dem Regierungsprogramm. Das wäre eine Lösung.
Dazu sehe ich dich nicht in der Lage, weil man dann sehen würde, dass da nichts dran ist.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Zudem, das ist EIN Beispiel aus vielen. Vogelschiss ist totdiskutiert, Umvolkung ebenso (warnt ja mittlerweile sogar die AfD vor).



Das sagst du immer wieder, aber deine Beispiele taugen nichts, abgesehen von Lebensraum, Bevölkerungsaustausch und Co, das steht nicht zur Disposition.
Aber vieles ist das nicht gerade.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Du tust so als könnte man diese Vorfälle einzeln betrachten, daraus basiert auch deine Argumentation.



Ja, natürlich muss man jeden der Vorfälle einzeln betrachten, denn ansonsten driftet man wie genug Spezialisten hier im Thread dazu ab, einfach jegliche Äußerung dem NS zuzuordnen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Du willst Stundenlang Einsatzgruppe zerlegen, nur um davon abzulenken dass eine rechte Partei rechten Sprachgebrauch für rechtsorientierte Personen verwendet.



Du hast das Beispiel doch als "Smoking Gun" gebracht, rede dich doch nicht mit so einem Quatsch raus.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist kein Einzelfall, das ist Methode, das Beispiel Einsatzgruppe ist ebendies, ein ausgewähltes Beispiel.



Und ich widerspreche da auch in manchen Fällen nicht, aber  das ist nicht generell so, nein.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Man muss den Menschen zeigen was sich hinter der AfD verbirgt, das geht eben nur wenn man sich mit dem befasst was die AfD von sich gibt und welche Bedeutung dies besitzt.



Und es geht halt nicht, wenn irgendwelche Moralisten hinter völlig normalen Begrifflichkeiten ständig Nazi rufen, obwohl bei genauer Betrachtung dieser bloßen Vorwürfe halt einfach nichts handfestes dran ist.
Durch bloße Vorwürfe andere in kompromittierende Lagen zu bringen bringt nichts, denn dahinter steht nicht die hohe Moral, welche stets im Munde geführt wird, sondern viel eher ein ganz primitives Verlangen nach Unterwerfung von Menschen, Gruppen oder Positionen, die  dem politischen Gegner nicht in den Kram passen wollen und damit stellst du dich doch auf eine Stufe mit der AfD.
Als Provokateur, als Verschwörungstheoretiker. Wenn es der eigenen politischen Agenda dienlich ist, sind VT´s plötzlich dienlich.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn du diesen Aspekt komplett ignorierst, dann überlässt du der AfD die Deutungshoheit über Sprache und Bedeutung, das wird nicht funktionieren.



Ich ignoriere diesen Aspekt doch gar nicht, ich trenne nur zwischen deiner albernen Verschwörungstheorie und den wirklichen Begrifflichkeiten, die eine nähe zum NS nicht nur andeuten, sondern schlichtweg belegen und das ist halt nunmal nicht dieser alberne Schießbefehl, sondern das sind großenteils Aussagen von Höcke und da aber auch nur ein kleiner Teil.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Gehts noch? Die AfD warnt mittlerweile das eigene Klientel davor Umvolkung zu benutzen weil das den Verfassungsschutz auf den Plan ruft und du faselst was von "klären ob diese Wörter nicht zurecht verwendet werden."


Ja geht noch.
Ja, natürlich warnt die AfD diese Wörter zu benutzen, schließlich stellt das einen konkreten Zusammenhang zum NS Regime dar und jedem, der den Begriff benutzt muss sich darüber im Klaren sein.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist ganz ganz einfach: Nein, werden Sie nicht. Ende. Es gibt keine Umvolkung, keinen Bevölkerungsaustausch. Wer an sowas glaubt sollte dringenst, wirklich DRINGENST mal zum Psychologen, denn derjenige leidet bestenfalls unter Wahnvorstellungen.



Natürlich gibt es keinen "geplanten Bevölkerungsaustausch irgendwelcher Eliten", das ist einfach das Ergebnis der Flüchtlingskrise und normaler Zuwanderung und die AfD will das begrenzen, wofür ich mich auch ausspreche, auch wenn ich meistens Linke wähle.
Dass sich aber diese Zuwanderung/Veränderung der Bevölkerung in einigen Bereichen nicht zum Vorteil für Deutschland entwickelt, ist ja wohl kaum abzustreiten und somit wird natürlich die Bevölkerung auf lange Sicht "ausgetauscht". Dazu muss man nur ein paar Rechnungen aufstellen, wer mehr Kinder bekommt und wer nicht.
Da leidet man nicht an Wahnvorstellungen oder muss zum Psychologen, sondern das ist schlicht ein belegter Begriff, der nicht verwenden werden soll und die Thematik zu stark zuspitzt.
Vielleicht solltest du mal zum Psychologen gehen und prüfen lassen ob du in deinem Schreibwahn gegen eine Partei noch in etwas größeren Maßstäben denken kannst.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn man deine Beiträge liest wird klar warum du den AfD Sprech verteidigst, anscheinend teilst du deren Botschaft.



Kommt darauf an, was du mit Botschaft meinst.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Allerdings zeigen Beiträge wie deine auch, warum es so wichtig ist im öffentlichen Raum Gegenstimmen zu erheben, denn so einen Mist wie du zum Begriff Umvolkung absonderst, der sollte nicht unkommentiert bleiben.



Ich habe den Begriff nicht abgesondert, sondern erläutere was der rechte Flügel damit meint.
Und dieses Wort sollte man nicht verwenden, aus vielerlei Gründen, weil man damit zum Nationalsozialismus eine Brücke baut, die man nicht haben darf und wer das trotz dieses Wissens verwendet, den kannst du gerne als NSAfD benennen und der spielt dann auch mit Wählern aus der NPD Wählerschaft.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Also bist du einfach nicht in der Lage den Wiki Link hier anzuklicken, bzw. Dir fehlt jegliches Interesse DIr zusätzliches, für die Diskussion notwendiges Wissen anzueignen.



Zitiere doch einfach den Kontext wo dieses Wort benutzt wurde, wenn du als braun und belegt empfindest.
Ist das denn so schwer? Wenn man das getan hat, kann man überhaupt eine Diskussion darüber führen ob man es nicht verwenden darf/sollte und was es bedeutet.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Oder anders gesagt, aufgrund mangelnder Sachkenntnis bist du garnicht in der Lage die Diskussion über diesen Begriff zu bewerten.



Ich kann mir ja aufgrund deiner Argumentation gar kein Bild davon machen.
Oder glaubst du ich suche jetzt den ganzen Text des Regierungsprogrammes durch? Wo steht es denn?
Absatz, Zeile, Zitat etc.. pp.

 Von Usern die Petrys Schießbefehl als Beleg dafür nehmen, dass man mit dem Nationalsozialismus paktiert, nehmen ich generell nichts besonders ernst, außer man zitiert mehr als einen Begriff oder einen Halbsatz, das scheinst du nicht leisten zu können oder zu wollen.

Selbst an der Aussage von "wir sollten die Sonne verklagen" Storch ist keine NS-Haltung zu erkennen, wenn sie die Durchsetzung von Recht und Ordnung verlangt, wenn sie konkret danach gefragt wird und klarstellt was die zu vermeidende ultima Ratio ist. Wir führen mit der Bundeswehr Krieg in verschiedenen Ländern, zahlen an die Türkei Gelder, damit sie mit das Thema lösen, nur dass wir uns damit nicht beschäftigen müssen im Falle eines Notfalls von der Schusswaffe Gebrauch zu machen.
Das sind keine Fälle von NS-Sprache, auch wenn du das opportun findest so einen Unsinn zu behaupten.


​


----------



## hoffgang (17. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Ich kann mir ja aufgrund deiner Argumentation gar kein Bild davon machen.
> Oder glaubst du ich suche jetzt den ganzen Text des Regierungsprogrammes durch? Wo steht es denn?
> Absatz, Zeile, Zitat etc.. pp.​




Link öffnen
STRG + F Drücken
nach Gruppe suchen
3. oder 4. Treffer ist der gesuchte Absatz
die paar Zeilen lesen

Fertig.

Selbst das kriegst du nicht eigenständig hin, willst aber über die Deutungshoheit diskutieren. Wenn man wollte würde das keine 3 Minuten dauern.
Willst du nicht. Also warum sollte ich mich weiterhin mit jemandem rumschlagen der, wenn er einen Umstand nicht kennt, nichtmal diese 3 Minuten investiert. Warum?
Du willst den Kontext zu Einsatzgruppe, bist aber nicht in der Lage einen Link anzuklicken der Dir sehr sehr sehr genau erklärt was Einsatzgruppen im Zweiten Weltkrieg waren.
Wenn ich Dir das hier hinschreibe, liest du es dann, wenn du dich schon weigerst den Wikilink zu lesen? Ich fürchte nicht, also spar ich mir den Aufwand und verweise nach wie vor auf den bereits hier im Thread geposteten Wiki Artikel.

2 Links. Ingesamt vllt 5 Minuten Aufwand.
Dein Geheule über mangelnden Kontext zu verfassen hat länger gedauert als beide Links zu überfliegen.

Den Rest deines Posts hab ich nichtmal gelesen.
Solange von Dir kein "Sorry, das hab ich mit den Begriffen Umvolkung etc anders gemeint" gibts sowieso keine Grundlage mehr mit Dir zu diskutieren.

Aber so ist das mit Rechten. Statt ums Thema zu diskutieren wird das Detail zerlegt, in der Hoffnung so die Gegenseite, bzw. neutrale Leser davon zu überzeugen, dass das Argument keines ist. 
Glückwunsch auch dazu dass du auf dieser Ebene angekommen bist.​


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. November 2019)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Link öffnen
> STRG + F Drücken
> nach Gruppe suchen
> 3. oder 4. Treffer ist der gesuchte Absatz
> die paar Zeilen lesen​




Also du willst mir als Verweigerer ordentlicher Quellenverlinkungen nun dein Versagen als meine Schwäche unterjubeln?
Soll ich jetzt deine Arbeit machen?
Ich zeig dir mal einen Abschnitt ordentlicher NS-Terminologie, die nicht auf so einem Popanz beruht.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zpJPt1QWPBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab 3.33.


> Ich weise dieser Partei einen langen und entbehrungsreichen Weg, aber es ist der einzige Weg, der zu einem vollständigen Sieg führt und dieses Land braucht einen vollständigen Sieg der AfD



Damit spielt er auf den "Endsieg" an. Komm mir bitte nicht mit so albernen Begriffen aus Regierungsprogrammen, oder Schießbefehl-Quatsch.
Du hofierst die AfD und treibst sie zu neuen Wahlerfolgen, nur du bist selbst nicht intelligent genug das zu begreifen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Fertig.



Wenn die Kritiker auf dem Niveau weitermachen, auf dem du dich bewegst, dann ist dieses Land verloren und solche Taktiker wie Höcke werden das Land übernehmen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Selbst das kriegst du nicht eigenständig hin, willst aber über die Deutungshoheit diskutieren. Wenn man wollte würde das keine 3 Minuten dauern.



Zu einer normalen Diskussionsweise gehört es nunmal dazu ein Wort nicht aus dem Kontext zu reißen, damit man sieht, was damit gemeint ist.
Das kriegen diese Medienvertreter nicht gebacken, die es sogar mit diesem albernen Zitate-Bullshit-Bingo sogar noch geschafft haben Höcke in ein gutes Licht zu rücken.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Willst du nicht. Also warum sollte ich mich weiterhin mit jemandem rumschlagen der, wenn er einen Umstand nicht kennt, nichtmal diese 3 Minuten investiert. Warum?



Wenn du doch den Abschnitt kennst, dann kostet es dich doch keine 5 Sekunden das entsprechend zu verlinken.
Das machst du doch nur nicht weil das dein lächerliches Argument entkräftet.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Du willst den Kontext zu Einsatzgruppe, bist aber nicht in der Lage einen Link anzuklicken..



Nein, ich will den Kontext aus dem Programm, wo du diesen Begriff herausgerissen hast.
Wenn du auf Nachfrage nicht in der Lage bist den Kontext dieser Begrifflichkeit in der ursprünglichen Quelle zu zeigen, und dann mir die Schuld dafür zuschiebst, dann muss ich leider konstatieren, dass du mit dieser Kritik, ich würde mir keine 3 Minuten Zeit nehmen, dich selbst verleugnest.
Wieviele Minuten Zeit kostet es dich denn, das ordentlich zu verlinken?



hoffgang schrieb:


> der Dir sehr sehr sehr genau erklärt was Einsatzgruppen im Zweiten Weltkrieg waren.



Einsatzgruppen gibt es auch in der Bundeswehr.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dir das hier hinschreibe, liest du es dann, wenn du dich schon weigerst den Wikilink zu lesen?



Ich weigere mich nicht keine Links zu lesen, sondern ich will wissen in welchem Kontext das von dir zitierte Wort in dem AfD Programm steht.
Und nein, das suche ich mir nicht raus.



hoffgang schrieb:


> 2 Links. Ingesamt vllt 5 Minuten Aufwand.
> Dein Geheule über mangelnden Kontext zu verfassen hat länger gedauert als beide Links zu überfliegen.



Deins doch bei weitem, also merkst du nicht, wie du dich selbst ad absurdum führst?
Ich bin bei so einem Diskussionsverhalten nicht bereit dir deine Arbeit abzunehmen, denn auch ich hab ein paar Prinzipien.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Den Rest deines Posts hab ich nichtmal gelesen.



Glaub ich, du verstrickst dich mit deinen Argumenten ja auch immer weiter in Widersprüche.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Solange von Dir kein "Sorry, das hab ich mit den Begriffen Umvolkung etc anders gemeint" gibts sowieso keine Grundlage mehr mit Dir zu diskutieren.



Ich habe die Erklärung geliefert, was damit gemeint ist, du Held, damit Leute wie du, das verstehen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber so ist das mit Rechten. Statt ums Thema zu diskutieren wird das Detail zerlegt, in der Hoffnung so die Gegenseite, bzw. neutrale Leser davon zu überzeugen, dass das Argument keines ist.



Es wird gemeinhin das zerlegt was unsinnig ist und der Rest wird auch nicht beanstandet. Du teilst leider jegliche Aussagen nonchalant irgendwelcher NS-Terminologie zu und das kann ich nicht unterstützen, weil das falsch ist und der AfD nicht schadet, sondern ein radikaler Umgang mit der Partei die Leute nur darin bestärkt weiterzumachen.
Wie kann man denn nur so blöd sein und permanent auf - wenn es denn überhaupt Provokationen sind - hereinfallen und das wichtige in den Hintergrund drängen.

​


----------



## Mancko (17. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gesehen, haben wir genug zu "fressen" und auch wir haben gegenüber echten Kriegsflüchtlingen, die reelle Asylgründe haben auf jeden Fall die Verpflichtung diese aufzunehmen und so zu behandeln als wären die Menschen mit deutschem Pass, zudem haben reiche Länder auch eine Verantwortung gegenüber Ländern die Entwicklungshilfe benötigen, nur wir diese aber leider nicht vernünftig leisten, sondern diese Länder wirtschaftspolitisch eher an der kurzen Leine lassen, damit meine ich die Politik der EU.
> Ich teile deinen Post insofern, dass die Gelder lieber dort investiert werden sollten, wo sie am Meisten nützen. Das heißt vor Ort und nicht bei uns im Land.



Na dann sind wir uns ja schon mal einig. Nach geltender Rechtslage haben die allermeisten halt ganz einfach keinen Asylgrund und dürften somit überhaupt nicht bei uns eintrudeln geschweige denn frei herumlaufen. Australien zeigt wie es richtig geht.



> Deine Position, so wie ich sie einschätze, liegt weiter rechts als die von Höcke  - der in seinem Buch davon spricht, dass man Asylsuchenden solange ein echter Asylgrund besteht, eben "durchfüttern" muss und sogar auch integrieren soll, wenn der Asylgrund nicht beseitigt wird.



Ne meine Position ist sicherlich nicht weiter rechts als die von Höcke. Mit seinen verqueren Ideen habe ich nichts am Hut. Seine Ideen zur Rente beispielsweise sind aus meiner Sicht klar Grundgesetzwidrig, denn sie haben das Ziel auch gut integrierte über Jahrzehnte hier einzahlende Migranten zu benachteiligen. Ich habe viele Personen mit Migrationshintergrund im Bekanntenkreis die allesamt hier zum Wohlstand ordentlich beitragen. Meine Probleme mit der aktuellen Politik habe ich unter anderem auch deshalb weil dieser Personenkreis ganz klar bereits verbal in Allgemeinhaftung genommen wird für allerlei Glücksritter die hier so mir nichts Dir nichts mit Handy und Sportklamotten über die Grenze spaziert kommen. 

Ich beziehe mich ganz klar auf aus unserer Sicht westliche Vorzeigedemokratien die alle samt das einzig richtige machen, Asyl von Einwanderung zu unterscheiden. Wer Asyl bzw. Schutz braucht der ist erstmal am Überleben interessiert. Genau das gewährleisten diese Länder. Australien macht das sogar noch Off-Shore. Ist sicherlich nicht kuschelig aber wer um sein Leben fürchtet dem ist das egal. Der ist froh wenn er Schutz hat, zu Essen und Trinken bekommt und gesundheitlich versorgt wird. Wer jedoch auf der anderen Seite über das Einwanderungsticket reinkommen will der unterliegt eben ganz klaren Regeln die alle einem Mehrwehrtsprinzip für das aufnehmende Land unterliegen und er muss dieses Ticket im Vorfeld beantragen und eine Genehmigung erhalten. Sprich er muss es sich verdienen. 



> Selbst Höcke differenziert hier deutlich mehr. Sorry ich hab mehrere Flüchtlinge über Jahre hinweg begleitet und das erdet in gewissen Beziehungen und selbst wenn man diese Einstellung früher mal hatte und man pauschal sagt, die gehören alle weg, dann hat man wohl kein Herz, oder man ist einfach abgestumpft oder ganz weit weg von der Realität.



Ich habe nichts gegen diese Leute aber mir liegt mehr an der Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe vor Ort und an an einer Anpassung der eigenen Außenpolitik. Von massenhafter Zuwanderung in unsere Sozialsysteme und das Aufblähen eines Wirtschaftszweiges indem allerlei Pflaumen ohne Leistungskontrolle fette Gelder abkassieren halte ich einfach nichts und das wird unser Land dauerhaft auch zu Grunde richten. Der große Verteilungskampf wird noch kommen und es wird genau diejenigen treffen die mit Pauken und Trompeten Welcome geschrien haben. Es ist halt wie immer mit den Linken. Ihre Ideen ruinieren sie am Ende selbst. In Punkto Wohnraum wird es ja bereits knackig. Warten wir mal die nächste richtig fette Rezession ab. Dann stehen wir sowieso am Scheideweg. Entweder wir kürzen massiv Sozialleistungen oder wir drucken wie die Verrückten Geld was am Ende zu einer fetten Währungsentwertung führen wird. Unser System ist schon längst über den Punkt der Überforderung hinaus. Es wird nur durch die gruselige EZB Politik noch unter der Decke gehalten. Das wird aber nicht mehr lange gut gehen und dann ist Zahltag und ich weiß jetzt schon bei wem das Gejammer dann groß sein wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> Australien zeigt wie es richtig geht.


Du bist also, wie es jeder gute Nazi war, gegen die Menschenrechte.

Lies Dir die Menschenrechtscharta bitte  durch und nenne mir die Artikel, von denen Du nicht möchtest, dass sie auf Dich angewendet werden. Also jene Punkte, die Du für obsolet hältst. Darüber können wir dann gerne diskutieren.

Alle selbsternannten Herrenmenschen sollten, siehe die Nürnberger Prozesse, immer im Hinterkopf behalten, was mit ihnen passiert, wenn sie nicht auf der Siegerseite stehen.

Zusammenfassung der 30 Artikel:
Alle 30 Artikel der Allgemeinen Erklaerung der Menschenrechte | Amnesty International

Hintergrund und ausführliche Beschreibung
Allgemeine Erklaerung der Menschenrechte


----------



## Mancko (17. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du bist also, wie es jeder gute Nazi war, gegen die Menschenrechte.



Nein ich bin wie jeder der noch bei Sinnen und Trost ist bei der Einwanderungspolitik großer westlicher Industrienationen bzw. westlicher Demokratien. Australien, Neuseeland, Kanada, Japan usw.  Mir ist nicht bekannt dass dies Nazistaaten sind. Wäre mir jedenfalls neu. Nichtmal unser aus Steuermitteln finanziertes Meinungsfernsehen bezeichnet die Länder in der von Dir genannten Art und Weise. Das ist doch komisch oder?


----------



## Sparanus (17. November 2019)

Wie kann man die ÖR in denen derart oft über die Regierenden gelästert und kritisiert wird als Meinungsfernsehen deklarieren?
Das ist lachhaft.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. November 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> Ne meine Position ist sicherlich nicht weiter rechts als die von Höcke.



Du hast aber vorhin alle Flüchtlinge als Menschen behandelt, die uns unser "Fressen" wegnehmen und das steht im Widerspruch zu dem was du jetzt schreibst.

Ich erinnere:

"Davon das wir 100Tausende Analphabeten hier durchfüttern können wir nichts fressen und es geht uns auch nix an. Sollen sich die lieben Glaubensbrüder aus den VAE und Saudi Arabien um die Leute kümmern oder im Zweifel auch die USA. Zuständigkeit bei uns sehe ich keine."

Du hast geschrieben, dass uns das nichts angeht und generell andere Länder die Flüchtlinge aufnehmen sollen.
Und es gibt genug Flüchtlinge die Gründe haben hier zu sein, ich habe sie betreut und weiß das.
Also kann ich diese Position der pauschalen Verumglimpfung der Flüchtlinge, genauso wenig teilen wie die Position der pauschalen Verunglimpfung der AfD.




Mancko schrieb:


> Ne meine Position ist sicherlich nicht weiter rechts als die von Höcke.



In der Flüchtlingsfrage schon, sofern du dein Statement von vor ein paar Seiten nicht zurücknimmst.



Mancko schrieb:


> Meine Probleme mit der aktuellen Politik habe ich unter anderem auch deshalb weil dieser Personenkreis ganz klar bereits verbal in Allgemeinhaftung genommen wird für allerlei Glücksritter die hier so mir nichts Dir nichts mit Handy und Sportklamotten über die Grenze spaziert kommen.



Und diese Leute gibt es zu Hauf, das wird aber aus deiner vorherigen Aussage nicht klar? 


Mancko schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich ganz klar auf aus unserer Sicht westliche Vorzeigedemokratien die alle samt das einzig richtige machen, Asyl von Einwanderung zu unterscheiden. Wer Asyl bzw. Schutz braucht der ist erstmal am Überleben interessiert. Genau das gewährleisten diese Länder. Australien macht das sogar noch Off-Shore. Ist sicherlich nicht kuschelig aber wer um sein Leben fürchtet dem ist das egal.



Australien macht das prinzipiell sicherlich richtig, dennoch ist diese Off-Shore Lösung menschenverachtend.



Mancko schrieb:


> Der ist froh wenn er Schutz hat, zu Essen und Trinken bekommt und gesundheitlich versorgt wird. Wer jedoch auf der anderen Seite über das Einwanderungsticket reinkommen will der unterliegt eben ganz klaren Regeln die alle einem Mehrwehrtsprinzip für das aufnehmende Land unterliegen und er muss dieses Ticket im Vorfeld beantragen und eine Genehmigung erhalten.



Wenn du länger in solch einem Zustand bist - ohne Perspektive und der Asylgrund nicht beseitigt wird, zum Beispiel Verfolgung von Homesexuellen im Iran, dann bist du als Person dankbar wenn du ein Leben woanders weiterführen kannst und nicht in irgendwelchen Anlagen verrottest.



Mancko schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen diese Leute aber mir liegt mehr an der Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe vor Ort und an an einer Anpassung der eigenen Außenpolitik. Von massenhafter Zuwanderung in unsere Sozialsysteme und das Aufblähen eines Wirtschaftszweiges indem allerlei Pflaumen ohne Leistungskontrolle fette Gelder abkassieren halte ich einfach nichts und das wird unser Land dauerhaft auch zu Grunde richten.



Am fehlenden Geld liegts jedenfalls eher wenig bis gar nicht, zugrunde gerichtet wird das Land vielmehr durch die importierte Kriminalität.



Mancko schrieb:


> Der große Verteilungskampf wird noch kommen und es wird genau diejenigen treffen die mit Pauken und Trompeten Welcome geschrien haben.



Karma?



Mancko schrieb:


> Es ist halt wie immer mit den Linken. Ihre Ideen ruinieren sie am Ende selbst. In Punkto Wohnraum wird es ja bereits knackig. Warten wir mal die nächste richtig fette Rezession ab. Dann stehen wir sowieso am Scheideweg. Entweder wir kürzen massiv Sozialleistungen oder wir drucken wie die Verrückten Geld was am Ende zu einer fetten Währungsentwertung führen wird.



Du suchst die Schuld immer bei den Migranten bzw Flüchtlingen. Das ist einfach nicht logisch.
Wenn etwas hinsichtlich der Finanzen zugrunde gerichtet wird, dann ist das nicht die Schuld der Migranten oder der Flüchtlinge, sondern zeugt von einer neoliberalen Regierung, die es nicht richtig anstellt, die Vermögen vernünftig zu verteilen.



Mancko schrieb:


> Unser System ist schon längst über den Punkt der Überforderung hinaus. Es wird nur durch die gruselige EZB Politik noch unter der Decke gehalten. Das wird aber nicht mehr lange gut gehen und dann ist Zahltag und ich weiß jetzt schon bei wem das Gejammer dann groß sein wird.



Was hat das mit den Flüchtlingen zu tun? Nix.



Mancko schrieb:


> Nein ich bin wie jeder der noch bei Sinnen und Trost ist bei der Einwanderungspolitik großer westlicher Industrienationen bzw. westlicher Demokratien. Australien, Neuseeland, Kanada, Japan usw. Mir ist nicht bekannt dass dies Nazistaaten sind. Wäre mir jedenfalls neu. Nichtmal unser aus Steuermitteln finanziertes Meinungsfernsehen bezeichnet die Länder in der von Dir genannten Art und Weise. Das ist doch komisch oder?



Wie gesagt, ich stimme weitgehend mit dir überein, aber bezüglich der "Menschenrechte" unterscheidet sich mein Standpunkt doch bei weitem von deinem.
Natürlich muss die Einwanderung unterbunden werden, natürlich muss das Demographieproblem durch Steigerung der Geburtenrate und nicht durch Einwanderung gelöst werden.
Natürlich muss man 90% der Migranten abschieben usw. usw.. usw..usf. Aber du kannst doch System-Probleme die Jahrzehnte existieren nicht auf illegale Zuwanderung schieben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> Nein ich bin wie jeder der noch bei Sinnen und Trost ist bei der Einwanderungspolitik


Was hat Einwanderungspolitik mit Asylrecht zu tun? Was haben als dritte Gruppe Kriegsflüchtlinge, die unter besonderem Schutz der Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention fallen, damit zu tun?
Die Genfer Fluechtlingskonvention - UNHCR DACH

Wir haben, so dachte ich zumindest, aus der Geschichte gelernt. Das, was ab 1933 hier im Land passiert, führte zu dem wichtigen und grundlegenden Asylrecht in Deutschland. Das Ziel ist es nicht, unseres abzuschaffen, auch wenn das die CDU unter Kohl weitestgehend versuchte, sondern dieses idealerweise weltweit gelten zu lassen. Komischerweise, oder als Teil ihrer menschenverachtenden Ideologie, haben Rechte immer wieder ein Problem damit, die Menschenrechte anzuerkennen.

Darum noch einmal zwei einfache Fragen:
- Möchtest Du, dass die universellen Menschenrechte für Dich gelten?
- Wenn nein, welche der 30 Artikel möchtest Du abschaffen?

Das sind nun wirklich ganz einfache Fragen. Und ich bitte Dich, rechtsextremes NSAfD-Sprech wie_ "Meinungsfernsehen"_ in diesem Thema zu unterlassen. Es zeigt einzig, wes Geistes Kind du bist, und hat nichts inhaltliches in diesem Thema zu suchen. Propaganda kannst Du gerne in Deinen Themen verbreiten, hier nicht. Und nein, dass, was Nazis an Lügen verbreiteten und das, was die NSAfD heute an Lügen verbreitet, ist in der Tat nicht zu ertragen. Auch da wiederholt sich Geschichte.


----------



## Mahoy (17. November 2019)

Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe vor Ort bringt allerdings auch nur etwas, wenn vor Ort halbwegs stabile Verhältnisse herrschen. Chancen zu nutzen, um sich eine Existenz aufzubauen, ist eine Sache, die in den Händen von Leuten liegt, die ansonsten migrieren würden. Wenn allerdings alles, was man aufbaut zu jedem beliebigen Zeitpunkt in Flammen aufgehen kann, sieht es ganz anders aus.

Jene, die vor Konflikten und/oder Verfolgung flüchten, haben bedingungslosen Anspruch auf Asyl, bis die Gefährdung endet. Da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren.
Aber: Die meisten Gefährdungen enden nur sehr spät oder auch gar nicht. Also braucht man auch ein Konzept für Asylanten, die nie in ihre Heimat zurückkehren können oder die so wesentliche Teile ihres Lebens in Deutschland verbracht haben, dass eher die Rückkehr eine Migration wäre. Was weiß jemand, der als Kind nach Deutschland kam oder gar hier geboren worden von dem Land, in das er auf dem Papier gehört?

Nur hat die Bundesrepublik kein Konzept. Sie macht genau das falsch, was Australien noch falscher macht: Sie gibt sich der Illusion hin, Leute nur eine Weile verwahren zu müssen und sie dann wieder loszuwerden. Hierzulande endet das dann in Personen mit ungeklärtem Status, die null Perspektive haben und das Sozialsystem und zuweilen die Kriminalitätsstatistik belasten. In Australien hat man zwar Platz, die Leute abseits der Gesellschaft einzupferchen, aber billiger wird das auch nicht. Da platzt die Bombe nur ein wenig später, wenn wesentliche Teile des Staatshaushaltes für den Unterhalt der Lager aufgebracht werden müssen, in denen irgendwann mehr Leute sitzen als außerhalb.

Viel Spaß damit, diesen gordischen Knoten nur mit Außenpolitik zu lösen. Das geht doch schon damit los, dass in den meisten Brennpunkten, aus denen die Leute fliehen, die außenpolitische Meinung Deutschlands keinen Pfifferling wert ist.
Sicherlich sollten wir unseren Teil dazu beitragen, Krisen zu entschärfen, aber die Folgen von unkontrollierter Migration sind unser Problem und befindet sich im Inneren. Und da muss es auch gelöst werden.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und ich bitte Dich, rechtsextremes NSAfD-Sprech wie_ "Meinungsfernsehen"_ in diesem Thema zu unterlassen.



Ach, ist das jetzt auch ein verbotener Begriff? !Meinungsfernsehen! Meinungsfernsehen!""



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es zeigt einzig, wes Geistes Kind du bist, und hat nichts inhaltliches in diesem Thema zu suchen.



Dein Zitat, das du von ihm aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen hast "Australien zeigt es wie es richtig geht", reicht nicht dafür um ihn als Nazi abzustempeln.
Was sind denn die universellen Menschenrechte? Dass ich jeden hier aufnehmen muss oder wie? Er hat ja zu einem gewissen Punkt schon recht.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe vor Ort bringt allerdings auch nur etwas, wenn vor Ort halbwegs stabile Verhältnisse hat. Chancen zu nutzen, um sich eine Existenz aufzubauen, ist eine Sache, die in den Händen von Leuten liegt, die ansonsten migrieren würden. Wenn allerdings alles, was man aufbaut zu jedem beliebigen Zeitpunkt in Flammen aufgehen kann, sieht es ganz anders aus.



Sicher, man kann nicht gleichzeitig vor Ort helfen, wenn die eigentliche Agenda daraus besteht, aufgrund von fehlender Realpolitik die Umstände dort immer unbewohnbarer zu machen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Jene, die vor Konflikten und/oder Verfolgung flüchten, haben bedingungslosen Anspruch auf Asyl, bis die Gefährdung endet. Da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren.



Das kann man doch mal so festhalten, da gibt es keine Schlupflöcher, dem zu widersprechen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber: Die meisten Gefährdungen enden nur sehr spät oder auch gar nicht.



In Syrien wird es zum Beispiel sehr bald enden. Und die meisten Flüchtlinge die aus dem Grund des Krieges hierhergekommen sind, wollen wieder zurück.
Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge eher weniger, die haben aber auch kein Bleiberecht.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Sie gibt sich der Illusion hin, Leute nur eine Weile verwahren zu müssen und sie dann wieder loszuwerden.



Nur ist das keine Illusion, sondern eben der Deal. Man kann nicht die ganze Welt aufnehmen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit, diesen gordischen Knoten nur mit Außenpolitik zu lösen. Das geht doch schon damit los, dass in den meisten Brennpunkten, aus denen die Leute fliehen, die außenpolitische Meinung Deutschlands keinen Pfifferling wert ist.



Deutschland ist Kriegsverbrecher, multipler Kriegsverbrecher seit 1949, von unserem Boden aus, werden Drohnenmorde geflogen.
Wir könnten viel mehr tun.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Sicherlich sollten wir unseren Teil dazu beitragen, Krisen zu entschärfen, aber die Folgen von unkontrollierter Migration sind unser Problem und befindet sich im Inneren. Und da muss es auch gelöst werden.



Wenn man die illegale Migration konsequent unterbindet, hat man auch genug Platz um die Kriegsflüchtlinge aufzunehmen und gut zu behandeln.
Und dann kann man auch den Teil, der schon zu lange hier ist, bzw den Teil bei dem die Fluchtursachen dauerhaft bestehen, auch hier integrieren und dann die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft anbieten, wenn er seine alte aufgibt.


----------



## Poulton (17. November 2019)

Australia's detention centres a crime against humanity, says submission before ICC - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
Australia subjected refugees to crimes against humanity, class actions allege | Australia news | The Guardian
https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...l?ticket=ST-10748874-cYAKTdbIV4fi5z7O9D1C-ap2
Fluechtlinge auf Nauru: Einmal australische Hoelle – und kein Zurueck - WELT
Soviel zur angeblich vorbildlichen Politik Australiens... Mal abgesehen davon, dass soetwas weder mit dem Grundgesetz vereinbar, noch mit einer entsprechenden Mehrheit im Bundestag durchführbar ist. Außer man schafft das Bundesverfassungsgericht ab, dass für manch einen wahrscheinlich "Lügenjudikative" ist.

PS: Wer vom Lager für andere träumt, gehört selbst hinein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2019)

-. Offtopic -


Mahoy schrieb:


> Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe vor Ort bringt allerdings


Auch wenn der ganze Komplex wichtig zu diskutieren ist, hat es wenig mit diesem Thema zu tun. Nazis suchen sich einen Sündenbock, egal welchen und wo. Es lohnt also gar nicht, über dumme Stöcken der Rechtsextremen zu springen. Das Problem sind einzig diese Menschen mit ihren kruden Bewertungen über andere und dem Ablehnen der Menschenrechte. 

Denn genau das trennt links von rechts. Die Anerkennung der Menschenrechte


----------



## Sparanus (17. November 2019)

Es gibt Ideen um das Problem zu lösen bei denen die Menschenrechte gewahrt werden, aber im Einklang mit dem Völkerrecht ist das ganze dann wahrscheinlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Ach, ist das jetzt auch ein verbotener Begriff?


Staatlich verboten ist er in einem Land mit Meinungsfrieheit nicht. Da es aber rein unsachliche und polemische Kritik ist, hat diese rechte Propaganda, die unsere Pressefreiheit untergraben soll, nichts zu suchen. Nicht unsere Presse ist unfrei, die Neuen Nazis wollen die Presse unter ihre Kontrolle bringen. Auch da wiederholt nich Geschichte



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Dein Zitat, das du von ihm aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen hast "Australien zeigt es wie es richtig geht", reicht nicht dafür um ihn als Nazi abzustempeln.


Laut Forenregeln sind Vollzitate unötig bis unzulässig. Warum, ganz allgemein gefragt,  sind eigentlich Nazis so erpicht darauf, nicht als Nazi bezeichnet zu werden? Also scheinen Nazis durchaus zu wissen, was für einen menschenfeindlichen Mist sie machen. Das ist dann eine doppüelte Charakterschwäche. Zum einen, Nazi zu sein und zum anderen, sich selbst zu verleugnen. Warum z.B. haben Rechtsextreme sie Brandner Worte wie "Judaslohn" im aktiven Wortschatz? Weil sie alle wissen, was für Volksverräter sie selber sind, oder?



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Was sind denn die universellen Menschenrechte?


Provozier nicht rum, kleine Spammer. Was universelle Menschenrechte sind, habe ich Dir oben verlinkt. Welcher der 30 Artikel sollte, stelle ich die Frage Dir auch, nicht für Dich gelten?


----------



## Mahoy (17. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Auch wenn der ganze komplex wichtig zu diskutieren ist, hat es wenig mit dem Thema zu tun. Nazis suchen sich einen Sündenbock, egal welchen und wo.



Das ist sicherlich richtig. Was Rechtsextreme angeht, können es Migranten so oder so nicht richtig machen. Aus Sicht dieser Leute sind Migranten Schmarotzer, wenn sie nicht arbeiten und wenn sie arbeiten, nehmen sie Biodeutschen die Arbeit weg.

Wenn man allerdings eine ideologisch unbelastete, sachliche und idealerweise zielführende Diskussion darüber führen könnte, was in Sachen Migration (auch) in Deutschland falsch läuft, nimmt man gewissen Kreisen nicht nur den Wind aus den Segeln, sondern könnte versehentlich sogar zu Lösungen kommen.

Wenn man jetzt bereits sehenden Auges auf eine Situation zusteuert, in der man die Menschenrechte irgendwann nicht mehr gewährleisten kann, werte ich das als halb geplante Verletzung derselben. Es wird dann nicht wirklich versucht, sie zu wahren und zu gewährleisten, sondern es wird so lange verzögert, bis die Umstände die Verletzung rechtfertigen. Und dann ist es auch egal, ob es Kurzsichtigkeit oder böse Absicht war.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Denn genau das trennt links von rechts. Die Anerkennung der Menschenrechte



So einen Quatsch, habe ich echt selten gelesen, merkst du denn nicht, dass du größtenteils auf demselben Niveau wie die Ultrarechten argumentierst, wenn du diese Pauschalisierungen vornimmst?
Rechts zu sein, bedeutet nicht, die Menschenrechte nicht zu achten.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Staatlich verboten ist er in einem Land mit Meinungsfrieheit nicht.



Na, gottseidank, dann darf man  also gegen das Meinungsfernsehen, welches Konflikte oder gewisse Themen völlig einseitig als Kartellmedium präsentiert, wo es dann Sendungen wie die Anstalt benötigt um Licht ins Dunkle zu bringen, aufbegehren. Das ist aber großzügig.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da es aber rein unsachliche und polemische Kritik ist, hat diese rechte Propaganda, die unsere Pressefreiheit untergraben soll, nichts zu suchen.



Nimm doch bitte unsachlich und polemisch nicht in den Mund, diese Strategien wendest du doch quasi permanent an.
Das zeigt ja auch wieder dein verkürztes Zitat.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nicht unsere Presse ist unfrei, die Neuen Nazis wollen die Presse unter ihre Kontrolle bringen. Auch da wiederholt nich Geschichte



Die Presse ist heute schon in mehrerer Hinsicht unfrei und damit meine ich nicht den Umgang mit der AfD.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Laut Forenregeln sind Vollzitate unötig bis unzulässig.



Zitate die den Sinn verunstalten sind weit unzulässiger. Wenn er schreibt Australien mache das richtig, dann bin ich genau seiner Meinung. Aber nur Prinzipbedingt.
Denn wie wir sehen, verstößt Australien teilweise gegen Menschenrechte, sowie werden die Menschen in Lagern gehalten und teilweise vergewaltigt, das ist absurd.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum, ganz allgemein gefragt, sind eigentlich Nazis so erpicht darauf, nicht als Nazi bezeichnet zu werden?



Dein Rhetorik Niveau sinkt. Ich glaube mit deinem inflationärem-Nazi Geweine, erreichst du null.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Also scheinen Nazis durchaus zu wissen, was für einen menschenfeindlichen Mist sie machen. Das ist dann eine doppüelte Charakterschwäche.



Ich hab ihn doch damit konfrontiert, warum er alle Zuwanderer als "Fresser" aus unserern Futtertrögen bezeichnet und die Probleme , die es Jahrzehntelang bei uns gibt, auf die Flüchtlinge schiebt.
Er hat danach konkretisiert, dass er diese meint, die keinen Asylgrund haben - okay. Diese Position ist gangbar, die Schuldfrage hingegen, wenn hier finanziell alles zusammenbricht ist , generell weder bei illegalen noch legalen, noch Asylanten mit Asylgrund, noch bei Asylanten ohne Asylgrund zu suchen, da weiß ich schlicht nicht was er meint.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Zum einen, Nazi zu sein und zum anderen, sich selbst zu verleugnen. Warum z.B. haben Rechtsextreme sie Brandner Worte wie "Judaslohn" im aktiven Wortschatz?



Warum haben das Wort Karl Lauterbach (SPD) und Winfried Mauk (CDU) in ihrem Wortschatz?



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Provozier nicht rum, kleine Spammer. Was universelle Menschenrechte sind, habe ich Dir oben verlinkt.



Ja und es gibt kein universelles Recht auf Aufnahme, wenn kein Asylgrund vorliegt, das ist halt nunmal so und das ist kein Nazi-Sprech, sondern normal.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Welcher der 30 Artikel sollte, stelle ich die Frage Dir auch, nicht für Dich gelten?



Keinen, warum auch. Ich stelle das doch gar nicht in Frage.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn man allerdings eine ideologisch unbelastete, sachliche und idealerweise zielführende Diskussion darüber führen könnte, was in Sachen Migration (auch) in Deutschland falsch läuft, nimmt man gewissen Kreisen nicht nur den Wind aus den Segeln, sondern könnte versehentlich sogar zu Lösungen kommen.



Genau das meine ich. +1


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> So einen Quatsch, habe ich echt selten gelesen.


Ja, dass Du keine sozialwissenschaftlichen Texte liest,  ist erkennbar. 
Lies einfach mal ein wenig aus Zeiten der "Frankfurter Schule" und 
denk drüber nach. Insbesondere Ardorno lege ich Dir nahe. 
Frankfurter Schule – Wikipedia

Ich weiß, alles Quatsch, natürlich, Menschenrechte, wer braucht sowas schon ...


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Rechts zu sein, bedeutet nicht, die Menschenrechte nicht zu achten.



Genau das bedeutet das aber.
Wer seine eigene Population über die anderer stellt, verachtet die Menschenrechte.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ja, dass Du keine sozialwissenschaftlichen Texte liest,  ist erkennbar.



Um solche Weisheiten als einseitigen Blödfug zu erkennen, muss man keinen sozialwissenschaftlichen Texte lesen, sondern da reicht gesunder Menschenverstand aus.
Du bist ja wirklich nicht besser als die extrem rechten Menschenfeinde, bah da könnte man kotzen.
Da erübrigt sich auch jede weitere Diskussion, das ist schlicht und ergreifend Demagogie.
Wer mit so einfachen Thesen in die Debatte einsteigt, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn Gegenwind kommt.

Rechts=Man verleugnet die Menschenrechte, also dann die ganze CDU, FDP, AfD? Wer gehört denn noch dazu?Soll man sie in Lager stecken, was soll man deiner Meinung nach tun?



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Lies einfach mal ein wenig aus Zeiten der "Frankfurter Schule" und
> denk drüber nach. Insbesondere Ardorno lege ich Dir nahe.



Einfach mal bisserle Lesen, alles klar. Rechtsextrem wäre eine Strömung die du benennst, nicht "rechts".



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich weiß, alles Quatsch, natürlich, Menschenrechte, wer braucht sowas schon ...



Menschenrechte nur für "Linke"  Und für "rechte" nicht?



Threshold schrieb:


> Genau das bedeutet das aber.



Nein, bedeutet das gar nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wer seine eigene Population über die anderer stellt, verachtet die Menschenrechte.



Und wer tut das? Die ultrarechten Nazis, joa, die gibts. Muss man mit leben.
Ansonsten ist das schlicht Blödfug,


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Du bist ja wirklich nicht besser als die extrem rechten Menschenfeinde, bah da könnte man kotzen.


Für die Menschenrechte einzutreten, ist für Dich also zum Kotzen. 

Verstehst Du nicht, was die vereinigende Größe alle Faschisten,
Nazis, Rechtsextremer und Dispoten ist? Sie treten die Menschen-
rechte mit Füßen. Und genau das passiert mit der NSAfD gerade 
wieder. Nichts als menschenverachtende Rhethorik, der auch
Taten folgen. Und diese Taten werden von den neuen Nazis mit
Freude beklatscht. 

Dagegen kämpfen wir und wir kämpfen für die Menschenrechte.
Wer diese ablehnt, macht sich selber zum Feind. Da gibt es eine
einfache und klare Linie. Dann hat sich jede weitere Diskussion
mit Dir, Schaffe, ja erledigt.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Für die Menschenrechte einzutreten, ist für Dich also zum Kotzen.



Du trittst nicht für Menschenrechte ein, sondern trittst dafür ein linksextreme politische Thesen salonfähig zu machen.
Nämlich normale politische Einstellungen im Rechts-Links Schema abzukanzeln und "rechts" mit "rechtsextrem" gleichzusetzen.
Merkst du das denn nicht selbst?


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Verstehst Du nicht, was die vereinigende Größe alle Faschisten,
> Nazis, Rechtsextremer und Dispoten ist?


Doch, das verstehe ich sehr gut, aber was soll das mit "rechts" zu tun haben?
Die politischen Vorstellungen die man unter rechts und links zusammenfassen kann, sind mit der Demokratie und der Verfassung vereinbar.
Du kannst nicht rechtsextreme Einstellungen mit rechten Einstellungen gleichsetzen. Was soll das denn?



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und genau das passiert mit der NSAfD gerade
> wieder. Nichts als menschenverachtende Rhethorik, der auch
> Taten folgen. Und diese Taten werden von den neuen Nazis mit
> Freude beklatscht.



Also betrachtest du die CDU, auch als Nazis, die sind doch auch "rechts".????



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da gibt es eine
> einfache und klare Linie. Dann hat sich jede weitere Diskussion
> mit Dir, Schaffe, ja erledigt.



Nur habe ich diese nicht abgelehnt, du lehnst es nur ab einen halbwegs brauchbaren Diskurs zu führen und bezeichnest jeden, der nicht deiner Auffassung ist als Nazi.
Wenn das alle so machen, wird das diesem Land schlicht schaden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Du trittst nicht dafür ein für Menschenrechte einzutreten, sondern trittst dafür ein linksextreme politische Thesen salonfähig zu machen.


Menschenrechte sind also linksextreme Positionen? Ihr Nazis seid einfach widerwärtig.
Und trotzdem würde ich Euch nie Eure Menschenrechte absprechen.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Menschenrechte sind also linksextreme Positionen?



Es ist durchaus eine linksextremistische Position, wenn man die hälfte der politischen Landschaft in Deutschland als rechtsextreme Menschenhasser hinstellt und das Links-Rechts "Kontinuum" mal um mehrere tausend Kilometer nach links schiebt.
Rechts zu sein bedeutet keineswegs Menschenrechte nicht zu achten, das nennt man dann rechtsextrem.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ihr Nazis seid einfach widerwärtig.
> Und trotzdem würde ich Euch nie Eure Menschenrechte absprechen.



Das musst du ja auch nicht, reicht ja schon wenn du allen rechten Parteien unterstellst sie würden Menschenrechte nicht achten, weil sie "rechts" sind.
Das entlarvt dich ja bereits als Demagoge. Solche Thesen würde ich überdenken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2019)

Es geht nicht um "die Hälfte", kleiner Demagoge, es geht um 10% AfD Wähler.

Die AfD tritt die Menschenrechte mit Füßen. Sie will unbewaffnete Menschen
an der Grenze abknallen, sie will die Seenotrettung aussetzen, sie ist gegen
die Gleichstellung der Menschen, sie unterstützen Menschen, die Asylanten-
heime anzünden, sie wiegelt Menschen auf, um Politiker zu erschießen usw.

Höcke ist per Gerichtsbeschluss zum Faschisten abgestempelt und er ist nicht
alleine in seiner Partei. Der ganze rechtsextreme Haufen ist erkennbar gegen
die Menschenrechte, das unterschiedet die oben erwähnten Taten von üblichen
Straftaten wie Steuervergehen oder Diebstahl. Diese Gruppe Politiker, die in
die Fussstapfen der NSDAP tritt, ist nur mit einem Wort zu beschreiben:
Verachtenswert

Und dann kommen die Wähler. Bundesweit ca. 10%, die genau wissen, dass die
AfD reinrassige Nazis und Faschisten duldet, anzieht und unterstützt. Wer diese
Partei wählt ist genauso ein Nazi wie es jeder Deutsche 1945 war, der nicht im
aktiven Widerstand gegen den Terror der Menschenfeinde kämpfte. Es geht
schon lange nicht mehr um die AfD des Lucke und Henkel. Das waren keine
Faschisten, das waren nationalistische, neoliberale Selbstbereicherer.

Wer die menschenfeindlichen "Thesen" der AfD nachplappert und verteidigt
macht sich damit selber zum Mitläufer. Ganz einfach. Das war damals so und 
das ist heute so.


----------



## Poulton (17. November 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> Von massenhafter Zuwanderung in unsere Sozialsysteme und das Aufblähen eines Wirtschaftszweiges indem allerlei Pflaumen ohne Leistungskontrolle fette Gelder abkassieren halte ich einfach nichts und das wird unser Land dauerhaft auch zu Grunde richten.


Die 80er, 90er und 00er Jahre haben gerade angerufen und wollen ihre Parolen wiederhaben, die damals schon nicht eingetreten sind.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um "die Hälfte", kleiner Demagoge, es geht um 10% AfD Wähler.



Das sind eher 14 bis 15% und nicht 10% und denen pauschal zu unterstellen sie würden die Menschenrechte nicht achten, ist absurd.
Und nicht nur die AfD steht rechts der Mitte sondern auch CDU und FPD.
Rechts bedeutet nicht die Menschenrechte nicht zu achten.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die AfD tritt die Menschenrechte mit Füßen



Gerade warst du noch bei "rechts", jetzt bist du wieder bei der AfD.
Und nein, auch nicht die AfD tritt pauschal die Menschenrechte mit Füßen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sie will unbewaffnete Menschen
> an der Grenze abknallen...



Das ist ein Mythos der bereits widerlegt wurde, niemand hat das geäußert.
*Das ist ungefähr genauso ein Käse, wie deine Behauptung die AfD hätte für den Lübcke Möder Verständnis, wozu du noch immer keinen Link präsentiert hast.*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> sie ist gegendie Gleichstellung der Menschen, sie unterstützen Menschen, die Asylanten-
> heime anzünden, sie wiegelt Menschen auf, um Politiker zu erschießen usw.



Ist ja bekannt,dass viele deiner Aussagen schlicht gelogen sind, dafür solltest du dich schämen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Höcke ist per Gerichtsbeschluss zum Faschisten abgestempelt und er ist nicht
> alleine in seiner Partei.



Nein, er ist nicht zum Faschisten abgestempelt worden, sondern es ist erlaubt worden ihn Faschist zu nennen.
Und er ist in der Partei nicht alleine, aber weit davon entfernt großen Einfluss zu besitzen, dafür muss man sich Parteiintern nur die Zustimmungswerte ansehen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der ganze rechtsextreme Haufen ist erkennbar gegen
> die Menschenrechte...



Gerade eben sprachst du noch von "rechts", also was nun?



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und dann kommen die Wähler. Bundesweit ca. 10%, die genau wissen, dass die
> AfD reinrassige Nazis und Faschisten duldet, anzieht und unterstützt. Wer diese
> Partei wählt ist genauso ein Nazi wie es jeder Deutsche 1945 war, der nicht im
> aktiven Widerstand gegen den Terror der Menschenfeinde kämpfte.



Ich würde sagen, wer die NPD wählt, ja, wer die AfD wählt nicht.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wer die menschenfeindlichen "Thesen" der AfD nachplappert und verteidigt
> macht sich damit selber zum Mitläufer. Ganz einfach. Das war damals so und
> das ist heute so.



Ich finde ziemlich viele Thesen der AfD klasse, jetzt kannst du dich daran abarbeiten.
Ich finde die Partei benötigt deutlich mehr Unterstützung, abseits von den rechtsradikalen Tendenzen, die müssen überwunden werden.
Nur mit mehr Einfluss der AfD werden die anderen Parteien vielleicht mal was an ihrer Politik ändern.
AfD, Go, go.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> ....


Nerv nicht, und geh woanders relativeren und verharmlose Deine geliebten  Neunazis mit ihrer Menschenverachtung. Wohin das führt, wirst Du sehen.

Das machen die neuen Rechtsextremen. Sie verteilen Listen von Menschen,  die sie nach der Machtübernahme kalt stellen wollen. Genau wie es 1933  nach der Machtübernahme passierte, als die braunen Mörder erst einmal  100.000 ehrbare Deutsche ins Lager stecken, um jeden Widerstand zu brechen.  Und genau das planen sie schon wieder.
E-Mail  mit Aufruf zur Denunziation: AfD-Abgeordneter verbreitete Liste mit  angeblichen Antifa-Mitgliedern - Politik - Tagesspiegel

Und so einen Haufen von Nazis wählst Du, verteidigst und und willst, dass sie eine Machtübernahme durchführen. 
*Schäm Dich!*


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. November 2019)

Solange keine Partei in der Lage ist eine Alternative zur Einwanderungswillkommenskultur anzubieten, übernimmt die AfD eine wichtige Funktion in dieser Demokratie.
Du verwechselst wohl die Identitäre Bewegung mit der AfD, oder die AfD mit der NDP.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nerv nicht, und geh woanders relativeren und verharmlose Deine geliebten  Neunazis mit ihrer Menschenverachtung. Wohin das führt, wirst Du sehen.



Du sprachst davon, wenn jemand rechts ist, dass er bereits pauschal die Menschenrechte nicht achtet, scheinbar stehst du zu dieser "Meinung", gehst null darauf ein.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und so einen Haufen von Nazis wählst Du, verteidigst und und willst, dass sie eine Machtübernahme durchführen.



Ich habe noch nie die AfD gewählt, aber könnte mir vorstellen es zu tun.


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2019)

Ich verstehe nicht warum man wegen hilfesuchenden Flüchtlingen so werden kann?
Wie viel Hass muss man in sich tragen, damit man so werden kann?

Stellt euch mal vor hier fliegen uns tagtäglich Bomben etc um die Ohren und wir verlieren all unser Hab und Gut und eventuell werden Familienmitglieder/Freunde etc getötet und wir müssen unser wohlbehütetes Leben dort zurücklassen und Schutz in einem weit entfernten Land suchen...
Ihr könnt euch sicher nicht vorstellen, wie schwer das alles sein muss. Die Familie ist vllt über mehrere Länder verstreut oder die Hälfte noch im Bombenregen.
Einfach mal etwas Empathie...

Nur was geschieht hier? Rechts gewinnt an soviel Zuspruch, eigentlich sollte es andersherum sein und man sollte die Hand zum Helfen strecken, aber die Menschheit ist leider am Ende...
Ich muss hier aber auch klar und deutlich sagen, dass einige Flüchtlinge mit ihren Verbrechen hier, dafür sorgen, dass alle Flüchtlinge weitgehend über einen Kamm geschert werden.
Ich weiß nur eins, was hier geschieht ist nicht richtig...


----------



## Andregee (18. November 2019)

Wo bleibt die Empathie angesichts der 50000 Hungertoten täglich? Schon gespendet oder engagiert? Hast du schon deinen Protestbrief an die EU versendet, das man die Fischereirechte vor Afrikas Küsten doch bitte wieder an die dort ansässigen Fischer übertragen solle, zur Wahrung derer Lebensgrundlage? Sofern die eigene Lebenssituation gefestigt ist, ist es ein leichtes, sich als moralische Instanz darzubieten. Wer aber am landestypischen Existenzminimum lebt, fragt sich zu Recht, woher die Geldmittel stammen, wo ihm doch selbst stets vermittelt wurde, daß die Mittel begrenzt sind. Diesen Gedanken rassistische und faschistische Wesenszüge anzudichten, gehört ins aktuelle Weltbild, dabei ist das nichts weiter als der der Selbsterhaltungsgedanke aus prähistorischen Epochen stammend, welcher maßgeblich das Überleben der Sippe und Art sicherte. Spannend dürfte die Frage der Beführworter sein, zu wieviel ganz individuellen Verzicht sie bereit wären  um das ganze zu finanzieren, denn wenn die Kosten auf die Allgemeinheit verteilt werden, sich an der eigenen finanziellen Situation jedoch nichts ändert, ist es leicht zu fordern.Eine Sondersteuer ab Einkommen X, welche spürbare Einschnitte erwirkt, wäre interessant, idealerweise demokratisch legitimiert durch eine direkte Zustimmung des zu entrichtenden. Wer wäre bereit zu zahlen oder wer redet nur daher, die eigenen Pfründe gesichert, konkurrenzlos auf dem Wohn- und Arbeitsmarkt. Fakt ist, daß ein Zuzug in die Sozielsysteme nicht folgenlos bleibt und je geringer der eigene Lebensstandard, desto geringer die Bereitschaft auf Entbehrungen. Und nein ich bin nicht Anti Asyl, betrachte das Thema aber nicht von meiner Insel aus, sondern die Gesamtheit und das sich Menschen in ihrer Existenz bei steigenden Kosten der Sozialsysteme bedroht sehen, ist menschlich. Der wahre Feind sitzt zwar oben, was die wenigsten erkennen, nur leider ist die Bereitschaft der steuernden Institutionen ungleich größer, Einsparung am unteren Ende vorzunehmen, denn der Finanzelite etwas abzuringen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch sicher nicht vorstellen, wie schwer  das alles sein muss. Die Familie ist vllt über mehrere Länder verstreut  oder die Hälfte noch im Bombenregen.
> Einfach mal etwas Empathie....


Die ältere Generation kennt das noch zur Genüge. Wenn wir früher mit den Vertriebenen des Krieges zusammen saßen und sie von der Flucht erzählten, dann war jedem klar, dass man solchen Menschen helfen muss und das ähnliches in Zukunft verhindert werden muss. Darum ist für mich unbegreiflich, wie man den Rattenfängern der NSAfD folgen kann. Sie hatten damals keine Lösungen und heute auch nicht. Sie können nur spalten, trennen, Hass sähen und Morden. Nicht anderes.

- Off topic -


Andregee schrieb:


> Wo bleibt die Empathie angesichts der 50000 Hungertoten täglich?


Darum geht es hier nicht, hier geht es um die Abermillionen Toten, die deutsche Nazis verursacht haben.
 Und heute wollen sie scheinbar da weiter machen, wo sie 1945 aufgehört haben
Zweiter Weltkrieg | bpb


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Wo bleibt die Empathie angesichts der 50000 Hungertoten täglich? Schon gespendet oder engagiert? Hast du schon deinen Protestbrief an die EU versendet, das man die Fischereirechte vor Afrikas Küsten doch bitte wieder an die dort ansässigen Fischer übertragen solle, zur Wahrung derer Lebensgrundlage? Sofern die eigene Lebenssituation gefestigt ist, ist es ein leichtes, sich als moralische Instanz darzubieten. Wer aber am landestypischen Existenzminimum lebt, fragt sich zu Recht, woher die Geldmittel stammen, wo ihm doch selbst stets vermittelt wurde, daß die Mittel begrenzt sind. Diesen Gedanken rassistische und faschistische Wesenszüge anzudichten, gehört ins aktuelle Weltbild, dabei ist das nichts weiter als der der Selbsterhaltungsgedanke aus prähistorischen Epochen stammend, welcher maßgeblich das Überleben der Sippe und Art sicherte. Spannend dürfte die Frage der Beführworter sein, zu wieviel ganz individuellen Verzicht sie bereit wären , um das ganze zu finanzieren, denn wenn die Kosten auf die Allgemeinheit verteilt werden, sich an der eigenen finanziellen Situation jedoch nichts ändert ist es leicht zu fordern.Eine Sondersteuer ab Einkommen X, welche spürbare Einschnitte erwirkt, wäre interessant. Fakt ist, daß ein Zuzug in die Sozielsysteme nicht folgenlos bleibt und je geringer der eigene Lebensstandard, desto geringer die Bereitschaft auf Entbehrungen. Und nein ich bin nicht Anti Asyl, betrachte das Thema aber nicht von meiner Insel aus, sondern die Gesamtheit und das sich Menschen in ihrer Existenz bei steigenden Kosten der Sozialsysteme bedroht sehen, ist menschlich. Der wahre Feind sitzt zwar oben, was die wenigsten erkennen, nur leider ist die Bereitschaft der steuernden Institutionen ungleich größer, Einsparung am unteren Ende vorzunehmen, denn der Finanzelite etwas abzuringen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Im Islam ist es deine Pflicht immer zu Spenden. Eine der 5 Säulen des Islam sind jährliche Spenden.
Islam: Die fuenf Saeulen des Islam - Religion - Kultur - Planet Wissen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum man wegen hilfesuchenden Flüchtlingen so werden kann?
> Wie viel Hass muss man in sich tragen, damit man so werden kann?


Es geht darum, dass die Situation außer Kontrolle geraten ist und nicht darum, den Leuten nicht zu helfen.
Beispiel: Anis Amri. Vor kurzem sind auch bereits abgelehnte Leute wiedergekommen, interessiert nur wenige.


> Nur was geschieht hier? Rechts gewinnt an soviel Zuspruch, eigentlich  sollte es andersherum sein und man sollte die Hand zum Helfen strecken,  aber die Menschheit ist leider am Ende...
> Ich muss hier aber auch klar und deutlich sagen, dass einige Flüchtlinge  mit ihren Verbrechen hier, dafür sorgen, dass alle Flüchtlinge  weitgehend über einen Kamm geschert werden.
> Ich weiß nur eins, was hier geschieht ist nicht richtig...


Rechts gewinnt daher, da Links diese Zustände noch verstärken will. Das will aber eben nicht jeder.


----------



## JePe (18. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass die Situation außer Kontrolle geraten ist und nicht darum, den Leuten nicht zu helfen.



Was genau ist denn da in Deutschland ausser Kontrolle geraten? Denn substrahiert man das mediale Getoese, dann hat Schland die Situation nach anfaenglichem Ruckeln eigentlich recht gut bewaeltigt. Die Kriminalitaet ist sogar auf dem niedrigsten Niveau seit 1990 und es gab Einnahmenrekorde in Serie.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Beispiel: Anis Amri.



Was beim Breitscheidplatz-Anschlag alles falsch gelaufen ist, wird gerade aufgearbeitet. Egal, was fuer ein Ergebnis am Ende stehen wird - ich bezweifle, dass ein restriktiveres Grenzregime a la NSAfD Anis Amri an der Einreise gehindert haette.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vor kurzem sind auch bereits abgelehnte Leute wiedergekommen(...)



... und sitzen, falls wir dieselben "Leute" meinen, in Abschiebehaft. Das Systerm funktioniert also?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Rechts gewinnt daher, da Links diese Zustände noch verstärken will.



"Links" will Attentate? Steile These. Uebrigens war "Links" in Thueringen Wahlgewinner.

Wenn irgendwer einfach keine Auslaender im Land haben will, soll er es einfach sagen. Auch dazu wird es von mir keine Zustimmung geben, aber das waere dann eine eroerterbare Position. Wovon mir aber wirklich die Milch sauer wird, sind die Politalchemisten von der NSAfD, die sich von der NPD allein dadurch abgrenzen, dass sie nicht "Deutschland den Deutschen, Auslaender raus!" groehlen, sondern es in Halbwahrheiten und Verschwoerungstheorien  verpacken und den Politbetrieb mt Gaga-Anfragen zu den haeufigsten Vornamen von Tatverdaechtigen bei Koerperverletzungen mit Messern lahmlegen. Der haeufigste Vorname war uebrigens Mich(a)el.


----------



## Andregee (18. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> - Off topic -
> 
> Darum geht es hier nicht, hier geht es um die Abermillionen Toten, die deutsche Nazis verursacht haben.
> Und heute wollen sie scheinbar da weiter machen, wo sie 1945 aufgehört haben
> Zweiter Weltkrieg | bpb



Das halte ich für ein pauschalpolemisches Vorurteil. Glaubst du allen Ernstes, das sofern die AFD an die Macht kommen würde, Deutschland wieder Lebensraum im Osten erobern würde, Vernichtungslager für Juden und sogenanntes entartetes Leben schaffen würde usw. Das sind doch nur bewusst  bemühte Dystopien zur Wahrung der Kräfteverhältnisse der sogenannten etablierten Parteien, die sich nicht in der Lage sehen, die wahren Probleme breiter Bevölkerungsschichten auch nur im Ansatz zu erkennen, Beispiel ; "Altersarmut?, Es gibt doch Riester." Scheinbar führen die Eliten ein Leben weit jenseits des normalen Bürgeralltags, das sie einfach nicht erkennen, welche Sorgen und Nöte die Bürger umtreibt, denn für viele bedeutet der Alltag nichts weiter als die massive Sorge um die Existenz, bedroht von einer massiven Armut, besonders im Alter mit extrem "positiven" Aussichten auf die Rendite der privaten Altersversorgung dann der Nullzinspolitik der EZB und in genau diesen Belangen fühlen sich die Bürger nicht vertreten und solang sich das nicht ändert, wird auch der wahre rechte Flügel leider massiven Zuspruch erfahren. Hier aber breiten Bevölkerungsschichten vorzuwerfen, faschistischen Grundidologien zu folgen, ist absolut nicht zielführend, besonder wenn im Weltgeschehen die sogenannte westliche Wertegemeinschaft ziemlich faschistoid für die Wahrung ihrer Rohstoff- und Machtinteressen einsteht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. November 2019)

> "Links" will Attentate? Steile These. Uebrigens war "Links" in Thueringen Wahlgewinner.


Nein, die wollen noch mehr Leute reinlassen/reinholen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. November 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein pauschalpolemisches Vorurteil.


Nein, genau dasselbe werden sie nicht machen, aber Ähnliches.  Das ist offensichtlich. Es sind Kriegstreiber, Lies dir einfach das Strategie papier zur Wehrmacht, ähhh Bundeswehr, durch.

- Offtopic -


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, die wollen noch mehr Leute reinlassen/reinholen.


Neee, dass sind die Pappnasen der AfD. Die faseln von Einbürgerungsgesetz. Wozu? Temporäres Asylrecht ist etwas ganz anderes. Wieviele syrische Kreigsflüchtlinge der letzten 5 Jahre haben bisher einen deutschen Pass? Null, keiner, weil noch keiner die Anforderungen für die Einbürgerung erfüllt haben kann. Aber solche kleinen Details bemerken Menschen nicht, die an den Lippes eines Höckes hängen ...

Und noch einmal, in diesem Thema geht es nicht um Flüchtlinge. Aber ja, andere Themen hat die AfD nicht, abgesehen von Leugnen des Klimawandels, Abschaffung der Gleichstellung und anderem Humbug. Aber darum geht es hier nicht, hier geht es um Parallelen zur NS-Zeit. Und da finden sich genügend, um darüber zu reden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, genau dasselbe werden sie nicht machen, aber ähnliches.  Das ist offensichtlich.mEs sind Kriegstreiber, Lies dir infach das Strategiepapiert zur Wehrmacht, ähhh Bundeswehr, durch.


Könntest du das mal mit der entsprechenden Passage verlinken?

Die AfD wurde teilweise von russischen Medien unterstützt, spätestens in Kaliningrad müssen sie Halt machen und ob es die Bundeswehr bis nach Moskau schafft?
Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Könntest du das mal mit der entsprechenden Passage verlinken?.


Genau derselbe Schlunz wie mit den Nazis. Aber darüber wird an anderer Stelle im Forum diskutiert
Was die AfD aus der Bundeswehr machen will: Eine Analyse


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Genau derselbe Schlunz wie mit den Nazis. Aber darüber wird an anderer Stelle im Forum diskutiert
> Was die AfD aus der Bundeswehr machen will: Eine Analyse


Der Artikel ist unvollständig. Und leider fehlt die Passage aus der Originalquelle.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. November 2019)

STRATEGIEPAPIER DER AfD FORDERT „RESTAURATION DER BUNDESWEHR“ – Blog und Archiv AfD Bodenseekreis


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> STRATEGIEPAPIER DER AfD FORDERT „RESTAURATION DER BUNDESWEHR“ – Blog und Archiv AfD Bodenseekreis



Danke für den Link. Ich sehe hier jetzt aber keine Klausel zur Gebietserweiterung.
Das wird auch mit 230.000 Mann nicht möglich sein. Was mich aber stört ist die Wiedereinführung der Wehrpflicht, denn dann ist man in einem solchen Fall auf jeden Fall Kanonenfutter.


----------



## Rolk (18. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum man wegen hilfesuchenden Flüchtlingen so werden kann?
> Wie viel Hass muss man in sich tragen, damit man so werden kann?
> 
> Stellt euch mal vor hier fliegen uns tagtäglich Bomben etc um die Ohren und wir verlieren all unser Hab und Gut und eventuell werden Familienmitglieder/Freunde etc getötet und wir müssen unser wohlbehütetes Leben dort zurücklassen und Schutz in einem weit entfernten Land suchen...
> ...



Die Menschen hier sind es Leid weit über Gebühr ausgenutzt und Belogen zu werden. Das Geraffel von Links außen kann man getrost ignorieren. Die wollen i.d.R. auch nur die Situation für sich selbst ausnutzen. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Sparanus (18. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Im Islam ist es deine Pflicht immer zu Spenden. Eine der 5 Säulen des Islam sind jährliche Spenden.
> Islam: Die fuenf Saeulen des Islam - Religion - Kultur - Planet Wissen


Wie viele Flüchtlinge haben die reichen Staaten im nahen Osten aufgenommen?
Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass man sie nicht mal in die Unterkünfte lassen wollte die für die Pilger vorgehalten werden.


----------



## compisucher (18. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> STRATEGIEPAPIER DER AfD FORDERT „RESTAURATION DER BUNDESWEHR“ – Blog und Archiv AfD Bodenseekreis



Als "altgedienter" Ex-Berufssoldat kann ich nur sagen: Quatsch mit Soße.

Eine Wehrpflichtarmee ist in der heutigen Zeit völlig sinnfrei.
Es gibt nicht mehr die riesigen Schlachtfelder von WK I + II, die unsäglichen Bedarf an Kanonenfutter hatten.
Zudem ist generell die Technik so anspruchsvoll geworden, dass jegliches Modell (selbst die schon dagewesenen 15 oder 18 Monate) niemals ausreichen würden,
um kampftaugliche Reservisten heranzuziehen.

Auf solche Ideen können nur Kenntnisarme kommen, die immer noch WK II oder den Kalten Krieg oder gar WK III vor Augen haben -  sehe ich alles in Zukunft nicht.

Das Argument der Katastrophenhilfe (welche auch immer) ist Eines (Hochwasser usw.).
Das Geld steckt man aber eher in hocheffektive und moderne Ausrüstung des THWs und in eine Reservistenausbildung für das THW.
Für so etwas braucht es keine einzige Waffe und keinen Schuss an Munition.

Man kann mit mir gerne über ein bürgerliches Pflichtjahr für alle Jugendlichen diskutieren, dieser Idee bin ich nicht gänzlich abgeneigt.
Eine Ausbildung im Sanitätswesen, Feuerwehr, eben THW oder auch Pflege würde aus meiner Perspektive so manchen Zeitgenossen gut tun.


----------



## JePe (18. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie viele Flüchtlinge haben die reichen Staaten im nahen Osten aufgenommen?



Wenig. Das kann man ebenso verurteilen wie die Salvinische Variante von Seenotrettung, am Ende muss man es aber zur Kenntnis nehmen. Oder mit den Worten der Bundeskanzlerin: Politik beginnt mit der Betrachtung der Realitaet. Kluger Satz. "Fun" Fact - Libanon hat 2015 (ca.) pro drei Einwohner einen syrischen Fluechtling aufgenommen, waehrend es hierzulande die Biodeutschen leid sind,



Rolk schrieb:


> (...)über Gebühr ausgenutzt und Belogen zu werden(...)



Was auch immer das bedeuten soll.


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2019)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die Menschen hier sind es Leid weit über Gebühr ausgenutzt und Belogen zu werden. Das Geraffel von Links außen kann man getrost ignorieren. Die wollen i.d.R. auch nur die Situation für sich selbst ausnutzen. So einfach ist das.



Und deswegen muss man Afd wählen?
Ich sag nicht ohne Grund, dass zu viel Hass in den Menschen steckt. Das ist kein guter Weg den man einschlägt... Wach endlich auf Deutschland!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Und deswegen muss man Afd wählen?
> Ich sag nicht ohne Grund, dass zu viel Hass in den Menschen steckt. Das ist kein guter Weg den man einschlägt... Wach endlich auf Deutschland!



Den Leuten ist einfach klar, dass die das erstmal bezahlen.
Das reicht vielen schon.


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie viele Flüchtlinge haben die reichen Staaten im nahen Osten aufgenommen?
> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass man sie nicht mal in die Unterkünfte lassen wollte die für die Pilger vorgehalten werden.



Willst du als Flüchtling nach Saudi Arabien?


----------



## JePe (18. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Den Leuten ist einfach klar, dass die das erstmal bezahlen.



Welcher Teil Deiner Abgaben und Steuern wurde denn fuer Fluechtlinge ausgegeben, den Du ansonsten haettest behalten koennen? Denn nur dann ergibt der Satz irgendeinen Sinn.


----------



## Mahoy (18. November 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Wo bleibt die Empathie angesichts der 50000 Hungertoten täglich? Schon gespendet oder engagiert?



Du meinst also, weil wir nicht alle Probleme lösen können, lösen wir lieber gar keins?
Es gibt Menschen in Deutschland, die engagieren sich für Hungernde, andere engagieren sich für die Unterstützung von Geflüchteten, manche machen beides. Manche davon wählen rot, manche wählen grün und überraschenderweise gar nichts so wenige sogar schwarz und gelb.

Was es meiner Beobachtung nach nicht gibt: Rechtsextreme oder auch nur AfD-Sympathisanten, die sich nicht für Unterstützung von Geflüchteten einsetzen, weil sie voll damit ausgelastet sind, sich für Hungernde zu engagieren oder vice versa. Oder sich generell für irgend jemanden engagieren, der nicht zur eigenen Clique gehört.
Ich lasse mich da aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, die wollen noch mehr Leute reinlassen/reinholen.



Bei solchen Aussagen wüsste ich immer gerne, wer "die" genau sein sollen, ob der grundsätzliche Unterschied zwischen reinlassen und reinholen vollumfänglich verstanden wurde und ob irgendwelche Kenntnisse darüber vorhanden sind, wie viele überhaupt von wem aus welchen Gründen hereingeholt oder hereingelassen wurden/werden.



compisucher schrieb:


> Als "altgedienter" Ex-Berufssoldat kann ich nur sagen: Quatsch mit Soße.
> Eine Wehrpflichtarmee ist in der heutigen Zeit völlig sinnfrei.
> Es gibt nicht mehr die riesigen Schlachtfelder von WK I + II, die unsäglichen Bedarf an Kanonenfutter hatten.
> Zudem ist generell die Technik so anspruchsvoll geworden, dass jegliches Modell (selbst die schon dagewesenen 15 oder 18 Monate) niemals ausreichen würden, um kampftaugliche Reservisten heranzuziehen.



Man darf natürlich nicht ausschließen, dass die Verfasser des Strategiepapiers einfach nur keine Ahnung haben, aber nehmen wir mal einen Moment an, sie hätten welche: Welchen Nutzen könnte es denn - abgesehen von den vorgeschobenen Gründen - heutzutage für eine Wehrpflichtigenarmee geben?

Die eigentliche Absicht wird freundlicherweise direkt verraten: "Ein Reservistenkorps mit 50.000 Mann soll Polizei und Grenzschutz unterstützen. Dafür notwendige Grundgesetzänderungen müssten vorgenommen werden." - Ja, ganz genau, es geht um den Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Inneren für die Wahrnehmung polizeilicher und anderer hoheitlicher Aufgaben. Dafür brauch man dann freilich keine umfassend ausgebildeten Soldaten. Eigentlich bräuchte man dafür allerdings umfassend ausgebildete Polizisten und Grenzschützer.

Womit klar ist, dass das auch nur vorgeschoben ist, denn eigentlich geht es darum, hochoffiziell eine militärisch organisierte, im Inland einsetzbare Laien-Durchsetzungstruppe etablieren. Wer sich darunter nicht sofort etwas vorstellen kann: zur Zeit der Weimarer Republik hieß das noch Sturmabteilung, kurz SA.

Falls es soweit kommt, bin ich sofort wieder in Uniform. Allerdings nicht auf der Seite der Barrikaden, auf denen mich die Armleuchter für Deppen gerne hätten.



> Das Argument der Katastrophenhilfe (welche auch immer) ist Eines (Hochwasser usw.).
> Das Geld steckt man aber eher in hocheffektive und moderne Ausrüstung des THWs und in eine Reservistenausbildung für das THW.
> Für so etwas braucht es keine einzige Waffe und keinen Schuss an Munition.



Exakt. Sicherlich war es damals beispielsweise während des Oder-jahrhunderthochwassers hilfreich, auch einen Haufen Grundwehrdienstleistender zum Schaufeln und Sandsäckestapeln zu haben. Und falls mich meine Erinnerung nicht trügt, haben die Jungs die Abwechslung vom üblichen Wehrdienst und die verdiente (und ungewohnte) Welle der Sympathie sogar genossen.
ABER: Dafür müssen die Leute keine Grundwehrdienstleistenden sein. Es waren auch genug Freiwillige in Zivil vor Ort, und es wären sicherlich noch mehr gewesen, hätte die entsprechende Altersgruppe nicht zufällig gerade Wehrdienst leisten müssen. Wenn man so etwas besser strukturieren will, wäre man besser beraten, die Freiwilligendienste zu stärken, gerne in nachfolgender Form:



> Man kann mit mir gerne über ein bürgerliches Pflichtjahr für alle Jugendlichen diskutieren, dieser Idee bin ich nicht gänzlich abgeneigt.
> Eine Ausbildung im Sanitätswesen, Feuerwehr, eben THW oder auch Pflege würde aus meiner Perspektive so manchen Zeitgenossen gut tun.


----------



## Poulton (18. November 2019)

Mal eine kleine Geschichtsexkursion an der Stelle: Bis in die 80er Jahre war der ehemalige Bundesgrenzschutz halbmilitärisch organisiert. Zu seiner Ausrüstung zählten Schützenpanzer,  Panzerabwehrmittel, Mörser, modisch-flotte Helme und Uniformen, etc. Selbst auf den Schiffen im Bereich  Nord- und Ostsee waren Bordkanonen verbaut. Nicht umsonst wurde er vor  Gründung der Bundeswehr auch als Adenauers Ersatzarmee bezeichnet.
Aber: Die Lage an der Grenze war damals eine völlig andere und mir wäre neu, dass der BGS auf Flüchtlinge geschossen hat.


----------



## Sparanus (18. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Willst du als Flüchtling nach Saudi Arabien?


Als Europäer nicht, als politisch neutraler oder gar als konservativer Sunnit aus dem nahen Osten? Warum nicht?

Die Saudis haben das Geld und sonst sind die Glaubensbrüder doch soo wichtig.


----------



## JePe (18. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aber: Die Lage an der Grenze war damals eine völlig andere und mir wäre neu, dass der BGS auf Flüchtlinge geschossen hat.



Brauchten sie nicht, haben die Waffenbrueder auf der anderen Seite ja fuer sie getan. Die sind nun aber weg. Aber wie plakatieren die blau-braunen doch: Vollende die Wende. Scheinbar eine um 360 Grad.


----------



## Mahoy (18. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Als Europäer nicht, als politisch neutraler oder gar als konservativer Sunnit aus dem nahen Osten? Warum nicht?
> Die Saudis haben das Geld und sonst sind die Glaubensbrüder doch soo wichtig.



Neben der Religion gibt es ja auch noch so etwas wie Politik. Warum also sollten Sunniten aus Ländern, die mit Saudi-Arabien im Clinch liegen, dorthin auswandern wollen?
Es sind ja beispielsweise damals nach der deutschen Besetzung Polens auch nicht allzu viele Polen nach Italien ausgewandert, obwohl beides katholische Länder sind.

Und wie hier bereits erwähnt wurde: Beispielsweise hat Jordanien eine unglaubliche Zahl an Flüchtlingen aufgenommen. Und das nicht nur aktuell aus Syrien, sondern schon seit Jahrzehnten; beispielsweise aus Palästina. Und das trotz einer im Vergleich zu - sagen wir mal - Deutschland verschwindend geringen Wirtschaftsleistung.

Die Türkei hat übrigens auch unzählige Flüchtlinge aufgenommen, lässt sich das allerdings gut bezahlen und nutzt sie als Druckmittel gegen die EU.



JePe schrieb:


> Brauchten sie nicht, haben die Waffenbrueder auf der anderen Seite ja fuer sie getan.



Das ist es ja gerade: _Nicht einmal_ auf der anderen Seite hat man auf Leute schießen wollen, die *in* die DDR flüchten wollten. Um auf Hilfesuchende zu schießen, braucht man eben doch eine ganz besondere Qualität von Unrechtsstaat, wie ihn einst die Braunen etabliert und nun die Blaubraunen nacheifern wollen.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (18. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum man wegen hilfesuchenden Flüchtlingen so werden kann?



Was oder wen meinst du denn jetzt mit diesem Tränendrüse Argument?
Es ist das Mindeste Flüchtlinge, die auch Flüchtlinge sind aufzunehmen und entsprechend zu behandeln.
Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss nicht, dass man nicht auch eine Harte Linie bezüglich Migration und Einwanderung fahren kann, das ist überhaupt kein Widerspruch.



Duvar schrieb:


> Wie viel Hass muss man in sich tragen, damit man so werden kann?


Vermutlich ist es nicht Hass, sondern die Tatsache wie sich die Bevölkerung, die Strukturen, die Kulturen und auch die Werte in einem Land verändern, die man so nicht möchte.


Duvar schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal vor hier fliegen uns tagtäglich Bomben etc um die Ohren und wir verlieren all unser Hab und Gut und eventuell werden Familienmitglieder/Freunde etc getötet und wir müssen unser wohlbehütetes Leben dort zurücklassen und Schutz in einem weit entfernten Land suchen...
> Ihr könnt euch sicher nicht vorstellen, wie schwer das alles sein muss. Die Familie ist vllt über mehrere Länder verstreut oder die Hälfte noch im Bombenregen.
> Einfach mal etwas Empathie...



Im Gegensatz zu vielen Plaudertaschen hier kenne ich genau solche Schicksale und habe sie am eigenen Leib verspürt, wenn Menschen die einem nahe Stehen aufgrund von falschen Beschlüssen zurück geschickt werden und dort wo sie leben ermordert werden, weil sie eben politisch verfolgt werden.
Das hat aber nichts, absolut gar nichts mit Glücksrittern, Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen oder ähnlichem zu tun und das ist die absolute Mehrheit.



Duvar schrieb:


> Nur was geschieht hier? Rechts gewinnt an soviel Zuspruch, eigentlich sollte es andersherum sein und man sollte die Hand zum Helfen strecken, aber die Menschheit ist leider am Ende...



Natürlich gewinnt Rechts Zuspruch, weil die Hilfe die man leistet auch für Leute sein soll, die Hilfe nötig haben und nicht für Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge ist.
Wir haben im Jahr 2019 bisher knapp 120 000 Asylanträge und die meisten Antragssteller sind bereits hier, von denen aber nur ein kleiner Teil anerkannt wird.



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich muss hier aber auch klar und deutlich sagen, dass einige Flüchtlinge mit ihren Verbrechen hier, dafür sorgen, dass alle Flüchtlinge weitgehend über einen Kamm geschert werden.



Nicht nur einige, sondern viele sind schlicht nicht integrierbar, sondern beharren auf ihren vergammelten Moralvorstellungen und sind hochgefährlich.
Allein aus der Gruppe von 30 Migranten die ich betreut habe, von denen final 12 anerkannt wurden, sind !15! straffällig geworden, 7 sogar mit schwer (Raub, Erpressung, schwere Körperverletzung) und einer sogar mit Mord.
Auch wenn man manche Beweggründe für diese Verbrechen versteht und nachvollzieht, bedeutet das einen Import von Kriminalität und Strukturen in unser Land, die sich verselbstständigen können, Parallelgesellschaften, Clans usw entstehen können, die es ja bisher schon gibt. usw.
Dass das die Leute ablehen und "rechte" Parteien wählen ist kein Wunder, das bedeutet aber nicht, dass sie die Menschenrechte nicht achten, das ist doch absoluter Blödsinn.


----------



## Sparanus (18. November 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Neben der Religion gibt es ja auch noch so etwas wie Politik. Warum also sollten Sunniten aus Ländern, die mit Saudi-Arabien im Clinch liegen, dorthin auswandern wollen?
> Es sind ja beispielsweise damals nach der deutschen Besetzung Polens auch nicht allzu viele Polen nach Italien ausgewandert, obwohl beides katholische Länder sind.


Wäre ne wirklich geile Idee zum größten Verbündeten deines Feindes zu gehen auf das Beispiel bezogen. 
Nein gemeint ist, dass sich die islamischen Staaten immer so zeigen, dass sie anderen Moslems helfen und kaum kommt mal was ziehen grade die reichsten Staaten dort den Schwanz ein. Das muss diese berühmte Umma sein von der die immer reden. 

Nein wirklich, wir sind auch keine Freunde von Assad, Erdogan auch nicht. Warum kommen sie dann zu uns?
Wenn man dieser Logik folgt müssten sie ja alle nach Russland und in den Iran gehen.


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2019)

Was hat denn die EU bisher gezahlt für die Flüchtlinge in der Türkei? Der Betrag ist ein Witz gegenüber dem was die Türkei alleine bezahlt hat Trump Says Europe Should Pay More To Cover Costs Of Supporting Refugees After Letting Zero Refugees Into U.S. Last Month
Glaub rund 3 Milliarden hat die EU bis Dato gezahlt und die Türkei 40 Milliarden...
Schau dir den Unterschied an Poly, nicht nur finanziell, sondern auch von der Anzahl der Flüchtlinge und wählen in der Türkei nun alle rechte Parteien, obwohl das Gewicht unverhältnismäßig höher auf den Schultern der Türkei lastet...
Erdogan sagt nicht ohne Grund, in Puncto Menschlichkeit ist die EU sitzengeblieben. (bitte nicht angegriffen fühlen, aber es ist nun mal so)
Selbst wenn die EU das doppelte gezahlt hätte, ist das einfach zu wenig.
Der Pakt an sich ist sowieso eine Farce, überlegt mal, man bietet Geld an, damit keine Hilfesuchenden Flüchtlinge nach Europa geschickt werden bzw dort quasi festgehalten werden.

Googelt mal nach zB global humanitarian assistance report 2018




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies müsst ihr aber unter der wirtschaftlichen Lage der Türkei doppelt und dreifach abwägen...

Glaub wenn die Situation in der die Türkei steckt, hier vorherrschen würde, ich wills mir gar nicht ausmalen, da ist die AFD wahrscheinlich Kindergarten dagegen...
Das hat also nix mit Tränendrüse oder sonst was zu tun Poly, sondern mit Menschlichkeit.

Es fängt nun mit der AFD an, die machen es ja nun mal schlauer als andere rechtsradikale Parteien, nur ihr wisst alle, was in denen steckt, selbst wenn sie manche Sachen nicht klip und klar sagen, jeder weiß was bei denen abgeht.
Jeder der die wählt sollte mal sich selbst, also seinen Charakter/Menschlichkeit/Nächstenliebe etc pp auf eine Waage stellen, ich wette die Waage wird keine 10g anzeigen, schämen sollten die sich, aber auch das können die nicht, wie denn auch ohne Schamgefühl?

Dann noch so Sprüche wie, warum machen die Saudis nicht dies und das und nehmen die auf bla bla, ja es ist eine Schande was einige "islamische" Länder machen bzw deren Herrscher, nur das verdeckt nicht die Schande die hier begangen wird.
Wählt mal ruhig die AFD, aus Trotz, Hass, Neid oder warum auch immer und zeigt weiterhin mit dem Finger auf andere. Es ist sehr schade, aber ja, die Geschichte wiederholt sich, wahrscheinlich denken die, so weit wie vor ~80 Jahren werden die schon nicht gehen, deren Fehler werden nicht gemacht usw usf. Wer gibt euch die Sicherheit dafür? Ich frage mich, was hier einige machen würden vor rund 80-90 Jahren, wen sie wohl fanatisch bejubeln würden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was hat denn die EU bisher gezahlt für die Flüchtlinge in der Türkei? ...


Es geht nur darum, Massen aufzuwiegeln. Faschismus funktioniert mit einfachen Feindbildern. 50 Milliarden haben eine handvoll Bänker mit Cum Ex Geschäften erschwindelt. Da liegt das Geld, nicht bei Flüchtlingen. Aber Du musst Menschen, die die AfD wählen, nicht versuchen mit sinnvollen Informationen zu behelligen. Wenn sie stimmige Informationen hören wollten, würden sie nicht mit der AfD liebäugeln. 

Das war damals so und es ist heute wieder so. Das Rrschreckende sind nicht Höcke und ko, sondern jene, die diesen Faschisten ihre Stimme geben.


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2019)

Das ist echt eine bittere Pille sowas mit anzusehen und die scheinheiligen Argumente jener zu lesen, die ihre Stimme für die geben, weil die meinen das ja leider wirklich ernst...
Da kommen bei mir echt starke Zweifel auf bzgl der Menschlichkeit etc. Ich meine, sehen die das denn nicht? Warum tun die das, sind die blind vor Hass oder was ist der Grund?
Ich glaub nicht, dass das eine Trotzreaktion oder dergleichen ist, dieser Samen des Hasses muss in einem schon länger schlummern, damit der anfängt zu blühen.
Menschheit done!


----------



## Poulton (18. November 2019)

Also das gleiche wie bei Erdogan Anhängern.


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2019)

Komm mir doch nicht immer wieder mit Erdogan, was anderes hast du auch nicht zu sagen. Immer wieder die selbe Leier wie ne kaputte CD/Platte...


----------



## Mahoy (18. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wäre ne wirklich geile Idee zum größten Verbündeten deines Feindes zu gehen auf das Beispiel bezogen.



Saudi-Arabien hat in der muslimischen Welt (die Schiiten gar nicht mitgerechnet) politisch gesehen auch kaum Freunde. Und die wenigen Freunde sind Länder, aus denen niemand flüchten muss. Das Beispiel war also schon recht gut gewählt: Eine Flucht nach SA, nur weil da auch Sunniten leben, hieße für Flüchtlinge, vom Regen in die Traufe zu fliehen.



> Nein gemeint ist, dass sich die islamischen Staaten immer so zeigen, dass sie anderen Moslems helfen und kaum kommt mal was ziehen grade die reichsten Staaten dort den Schwanz ein. Das muss diese berühmte Umma sein von der die immer reden.



Wenn sich nominell christliche Nationen bekämpfen, ist das ja auch die berühmte christliche Nächstenliebe.
Die Bereitschaft im reichen, christlich geprägten Deutschland, Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge aus anderen christlich geprägten Nationen aufzunehmen, ist auch eher gering.
Oder, um die Religion aus der Gleichung zu entfernen: Die Bereitschaft des reichen Deutschlands, irgendwelche Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge aufzunehmen, ist trotz unser ach so aufgeklärten Gesellschaft sehr überschaubar.
Und was lernen wir daraus? Das eigene Hemd liegt einem immer dichter am Hintern und jedwede ideellen Gemeinsamkeiten stehen hinten an.

Bestehen bleibt aber die Tatsache, dass ein nicht gerade reiches, islamisches Land wie Jordanien unzählige Flüchtlinge aufnimmt und es dafür keine quantitative  Entsprechung unter christlichen oder säkularen Nationen gibt. Das Verhalten Saudi-Arabiens beweist also lediglich, dass es islamische Nationen gibt, die es mit der islamischen Bruderhilfe nicht so genau nehmen, jedoch nicht, dass diese grundsätzlich nicht funktionieren würde.

Da sehe ich derzeit christliche Nächstenliebe oder westlichen Humanismus eher in der Pflicht, die eigenen Werte umzusetzen. Zu sagen "Also gut, unsere Werte existieren nur auf dem Papier, aber schaut mal, die da drüben folgen sich auch nicht ihrem Ideal!" funktioniert nicht als Rechtfertigung. Man wird trotzdem den eigenen Werten nicht gerecht.



> Nein wirklich, wir sind auch keine Freunde von Assad, Erdogan auch nicht. Warum kommen sie dann zu uns?
> Wenn man dieser Logik folgt müssten sie ja alle nach Russland und in den Iran gehen.



Bist du ganz sicher, dass du das Problem korrekt erkannt hast? Noch einmal ganz einfach erklärt: Machtblöcke in Nachbarschaft einer Krisenregion der Region sind nicht nur mit dem Machtblock verfeindet, vor dem geflohen wird, sondern auch mit oppositionellen Ethnien, Stämmen etc., zu denen die Flüchtlinge zählen. Da ist es wenig zweckdienlich, vor der Knute des einen über die Grenze unter die Fuchtel des anderen zu fliehen.
Europa hingegen ist mindestens neutral oder bekundet gar Sympathie mit der Opposition (Paradoxerweise oftmals sogar mit jenen Teilen der Opposition, die noch schlimmer als das herrschend Regime wüten würden, wenn sie an der Macht wären ...) und ist somit für oppositionelle Flüchtlinge ein logisches Fluchtziel. Und natürlich flüchtet man grundsätzlich dahin, wo die Verhältnisse stabil sind und nicht dahin, wo es ebenso oder anders schlecht aussieht. Das Verlassen der Heimat ist eine schwere Entscheidung, und man möchte natürlich, dass sich dieses Opfer möglichst lohnt.


----------



## Sparanus (18. November 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Eine Flucht nach SA, nur weil da auch Sunniten leben, hieße für Flüchtlinge, vom Regen in die Traufe zu fliehen.


Nehmen wir an, dass die Flüchtlinge vor Krieg, IS und Assad fliehen. Warum wäre das dann vom Regen in die Traufe?

Wir reden hier in der Masse von unpolitischen Menschen die frei von Krieg und Terror leben wollen und für deren Verhältnisse ist das auch in SA erfüllt.
Außerdem wäre es auch für sie besser, ja ejn fremdes Land, aber nicht so fremd.
Natürlich würde uns das nicht vollkommen aus der Verantwortung nehmen etwas zu tun, aber es wäre für die meisten Flüchtlinge besser.


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2019)

Sobald du sagst, sollen doch diese und jene Länder die aufnehmen, hast du schon verloren.
Jedes Land sollte tun was in ihrer Macht steht, nur leider tun das zu wenige.
Echt ein Armutszeugnis was hier abgeht und als wäre das nicht genug, wählt man als Sahnehäubchen noch die AFD 
Besorgniserregende Entwicklung, immerhin 80 Jahre hat man es ausgehalten, mal "normal" zu sein, langsam nimmt das aber wieder Überhand und man verfällt in alte abscheuliche Muster und supportet sowas noch. (und das nicht grad wenige)
Das ist an Lächerlichkeit kaum noch zu toppen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Besorgniserregende Entwicklung, immerhin 80 Jahre hat man es ausgehalten, mal "normal" zu sein, langsam nimmt das aber wieder Überhand und man verfällt in alte abscheuliche Muster und supportet sowas noch. (und das nicht grad wenige)
> Das ist an Lächerlichkeit kaum noch zu toppen.


Schön, dass du erkennst was in der Türkei abgeht


----------



## MJDBln79 (19. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Sobald du sagst, sollen doch diese und jene Länder die aufnehmen, hast du schon verloren.
> Jedes Land sollte tun was in ihrer Macht steht, nur leider tun das zu wenige.
> Echt ein Armutszeugnis was hier abgeht und als wäre das nicht genug, wählt man als Sahnehäubchen noch die AFD
> Besorgniserregende Entwicklung, immerhin 80 Jahre hat man es ausgehalten, mal "normal" zu sein, langsam nimmt das aber wieder Überhand und man verfällt in alte abscheuliche Muster und supportet sowas noch. (und das nicht grad wenige)
> Das ist an Lächerlichkeit kaum noch zu toppen.



Ich glaube Du hast nicht verstanden worum es eigentlich geht. Es geht nicht um die genrelle Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen, sondern darum das jeder dahergelaufene HansWurst mit, ohne oder gefälschten Ausweisdokumenten an der dt. Grenze nur "Asyl" zu rufen braucht um in das hierzulande geltende Asyl- und damit in's Sozialsystem integriert zu werden, während man als dummer Einheimischer für jedes Kinkerlitzchen das korrekte Formular, penibel korrekt ausgefüllt braucht  wenn man auch nur irgendetwas von Vater Staat will.

Oder zum Beispiel darum, dass Du hierzulande Deinen Lebtag schuften gehst, die Kassen füllst und plötzlich Hundertausende Menschen auf der Matte stehen, von denen JEDER nach geltendem Asylrecht nach 15-monatigen Aufenthalt (egal welchen Status er bis dahin hat) vollumfänglich in das dt. Gesundheitssystem integriert wird, heisst mit jedem gesetzlich Krankenversicherten gleichgestellt wird der unter Umständen Jahrzehnte eingezahlt hat.

Oder darum, dass es wie in Berlin plötzlich heisst: Sämtliche Sammelunterkünfte werden geschlossen und jeder einzelne Asylsuchende erhält seine eigene Wohnung, finanziert vom Land Berlin und zwar nicht irgendwo, sondern, Zitat: "city-nah", während Du als gewöhnlicher Arbeiter froh sein kannst, wenn Du Dir überhaupt noch eine Butze am Stadtrand leisten kannst. In der Praxis schaut das dann so aus (Ich habe es direkt in der Nachbarschaft miterlebt), dass eine 5-Köpfige Flüchtlingsfamilie in einer 120m², 5-Zimmer-Wohnung im angesagtesten Berlin-Kreuzberg untergebracht wird und der Vermieter dafür 50 Euro pro Tag und Kopf kassiert, also ca. 7.500 Euro im Monat und ich vermute mal stark sogar steuerfrei. 
Von den schicken und vollausgestatteten Neubauten und sogar Einfamilienhäuser die für "Flüchtlinge" hier und dort enstehen und ebenfalls vom Land bzw. Steuergeldern finanziert werden ganz zu schweigen.

Und als ob das nicht reicht, sollen wir uns dann auch noch damit abfinden, dass wir hier und da abgestochen oder vergewaltigt werden, weil der Flüchtling ja statistisch gesehen nicht gewaltätiger ist als der Deutsche, nach dem Motto: Weil auch Deutsche morden und vergewaltigen, sollen wir uns mal nicht so haben, wenn auch nen paar Mörder und Vergewaltiger aus dem Ausand importiert werden. Wenn ich oder mein Kind also irgendwo auf der Strasse von einem "Flüchtling" bei dem gerade mal wieder das Messer locker sitzt weil er ja so schwer traumatisiert ist, abgestochen werden, sind wir nur ein weiterer Kollateralschaden der "Willkommenskultur", kurz: Wir sind nichts wert. Zu allem wozu wir gut sind, ist zum konsumieren und den ganzen Scheiß zu bezahlen, also im Extremfall auch unsere eigenen Mörder zu alimentieren, wie etwa Anis Amri der problemlos unter sage und schreibe 14 Identitäten Asyl- oder Sozialleistungen in Deutschland beantragen konnte. Für seine Opfer hat sich dann auch kaum jemand interessiert. Ein kleiner vertstaubter Junge auf dem Rücksitz eines Krankenwagens in Aleppo war medienwirksamer als etwa der 5-Jährige David dessen Mutter vor seinen Augen auf dem Breitscheidplatz von Amri mit einem Lastwagen zerquetscht wurde.

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefüh das Leute wie Du denken, dass es uns ja allen so toll geht so dass wir prächtig teilen können, aber in der Realität muss auch hierzulande das Groß der Menschen jeden Tag den Buckel krum machen um über die Runden zu kommen und wenn unsereins irgendwohin auswandern möchte, bekommt er nicht die geringste Starthilfe für irgendetwas, sondern muss sich selbst durchschlagen mit allen Risiken. Auch wenn bei uns irgendwann die Kacke richtig am dampfen ist, werde ich wahrscheinlich nirgendwo Asyl bekommen, oder wenn dann nur ganz rudimentär. 

Aber weißt Du was ich am wenigsten von allen verstehe und was mir am meisten auf den Sack geht? Die "Refugees Welcome" und "wir sind so bunt und vielfältig"-Fraktion ist hierzulande ja nun wirklich lautsstark vertreten (du scheinst ja ebenso dazuzugehören), genaugnommen leben wir in dem wohl politisch linkesten Deutschland das es je gab (die DDR nicht berücksichtigt) und permanent wird "Vielfalt", "Diversität" und "Buntheit" propagiert. 
Warum zur Hölle tun sich all diese Menschnen nicht zusammen und sorgen für Integration durch Durchmischung, in dem sie ihren Wohnsitz in einschlägige Problemviertel mit hohem Migrantenanteil verlegen und ihre Kinder auf Schulen mit 90% muslimischen Schüleranteil schicken??
DAS wäre doch mal ein gesellschaftlicher Beitrag der das Zusammenleben ungemein verbessern würde, aber hierbei wird die ganze Heuchelei an der Sache deutlich. Ich habe es im tiefgrünen Berlin-Kreuzberg wunderbar beobachten können: Immer fleißig wird multikulti gepredigt, aber so bald man eigene Kinder in die Welt setzt, muss plötzlich eine bessere Gegend her, eine Gegend in der die Schulen einen niedrigeren Migrantenanteil aufweisen, oder glaubst Du auch nur ein einziger dieser linksgrünen "Refugees Welcome"-Jugend besucht eine Schule auf denen Türken und Araber das sagen haben?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. November 2019)

MJDBln79 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die genrelle Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen, sondern darum das jeder dahergelaufene HansWurst mit, ohne oder gefälschten Ausweisdokumenten an der dt. Grenze nur "Asyl" zu rufen braucht um in das hierzulande geltende Asyl- und damit in's Sozialsystem integriert zu werden, während man als dummer Einheimischer für jedes Kinkerlitzchen das korrekte Formular, penibel korrekt ausgefüllt braucht  wenn man auch nur irgendetwas von Vater Staat will.


Man nennt das Rechtstaat. Es gilt die Unschuldsvermutung. Aber auch das sind wieder Parallelen zur NS-Zeit
Der Rechtstaat soll abgeschafft werden wegen Willkür und das Recht des Stärkeren. Da sollten sich die Rechten
gut überlegen, ob sie dass wirklich wollen und ob sie in der Situation sind, davon zu profitieren.

Übrigens, mit welchen Mitteln haben Flüchtlinge aus Deutschland ab 1933 versucht, dem Terror zu entkommen?
Was meinst Du? Das ist doch gerade die Basis unserer Gesetze. Damit so etwas nicht wieder passiert.


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. November 2019)

Ich liebe dieses nach unten treten.  Als Flüchtling darf man übrigens für jeden Scheiß Formulare ausfüllen. Sogar fürs Essen.


----------



## Andregee (19. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Man nennt das Rechtstaat. Es gilt die Unschuldsvermutung. Aber auch das sind wieder Parallelen zur NS-Zeit
> Der Rechtstaat soll abgeschafft werden wegen Willkür und das Recht des Stärkeren. Da sollten sich die Rechten
> gut überlegen, ob sie dass wirklich wollen und ob sie in der Situation sind, davon zu profitieren.
> 
> ...



Rechtsstaat? War verhielt es sich mit der Herkunft aus sicheren Drittländern? Wieviel Jahre wurden ALG2 Beziehern zu Unrecht Sanktionen erlassen, die  ein Leben unter dem Existenzminimum bedingten?
Parallelen zur NS Zeit kann ich bei der Aussage nicht entdecken denn die Migration war damals sicher nicht der Grund für die Auswüchse an Menschenfeindlichkeit, sondern vielmehr krude Rassenideologien, welche gegen Menschen gerichtet waren, die lange zuvor überhaupt nicht als Migranten sondern als Teil der deutschen Bevölkerung wahrgenommen wurden. Derartige Gedanken konnte ich in der Aussage nicht entdecken. Die Fähigkeit zu differenzieren, ist einigen wohl völlig abhanden gekommen, stattdessen packt man das Schlagutensil  mit dem Nazistempel aus und versucht jegliche Diskussion real exisitierender Probleme im Keim zu ersticken. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, so schafft man Zulauf zu wirklich rechtem Gedankengut.

Hier zitiere ich mal unsere Kanzlerin. Sie hat wohl einen Sinneswandel von der rechtspopulistischen Hetzerin zur Übermutti durchlaufen.



> „Manche unserer Gegner können es sich nicht verkneifen, uns in der Zuwanderungsdiskussion in die rechtsextreme Ecke zu rücken, nur weil wir im Zusammenhang mit der Zuwanderung auf die Gefahr von Parallelgesellschaften aufmerksam machen.“ So redete Angela Merkel im Dezember 2003 und fuhr fort: „Das, liebe Freunde, ist der Gipfel der Verlogenheit, und eine solche Scheinheiligkeit wird vor den Menschen wie ein Kartenhaus in sich zusammenbrechen.“


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. November 2019)

Komisch passiert nur bei Rechten. Nicht bei Linken. Die kriegen nicht Zulauf durch Gutmenschen, Bahnhofsklatscher.....


----------



## Andregee (19. November 2019)

"Ist der Feind bekannt, hat der Tag Struktur"


----------



## compisucher (19. November 2019)

Betrachte ich differenziert, werter Andregee,

Wir haben immer noch deutlich mehr Rechtsstaat als die meisten anderen Länder auf diesem Planeten.

Es ist somit wohl eine Frage der Perspektive, ob ALG2 gerecht oder ungerecht ist, jeder arbeitslose US-Bürger würde bestimmt sehr gerne ALG2 empfangen wollen...

Ich bin bei dir, dass vom Prinzip her der maximal ausbezahlte Betrag von ALG2 weder zum Leben noch zum Sterben in Deutschland ausreicht, womit wir uns tendenziell wieder der Diskussion des bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen annähern.

Allerdings gerade bei der Betonung oder Einforderung des Rechtsstaates ist es für mich sonnenklar, dass eben auch anerkannte Flüchtlinge, die ja dann hier eine Heimat gefunden haben, eben diese staatlichen Leistungen empfangen sollten.

Der Mißbrauch unter nativ Deutschen wie Ausländern dieser Leistungen wird man kaum gänzlich ausschließen können.


Die Kernfrage ist doch, wie kann man falsche Kommunikation (durch Menschenhändler) in den Herkunftsländern unterbinden/korrigieren?

Es ist nun mal so, das objektiv Flüchtlinge aus dem Maghreb oder Schwarzafrika tendenziell eher Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sind, die sich natürlich ein besseres Leben in Europa/Deutschland erhoffen.

Und ich verstehe aber auch diese Menschen, die Mutigen unter uns würden doch an deren Stelle es genau so handhaben...


Wen durch Schleuser suggestiert wird, das man in D. für nix 400 €/Monat bekommt (das ist meist mehr als ein Jahresgehalt in den meisten Ländern in Afrika), aber unterschlägt, 

dass eben auch entsprechende Lebenshaltungskosten anfallen und 400 € bei uns gerade zum dahinvegetieren ausreichen, würde sich sicherlich so mancher den Weg sparen...


----------



## Andregee (19. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Betrachte ich differenziert, werter Andregee,
> 
> Wir haben immer noch deutlich mehr Rechtsstaat als die meisten anderen Länder auf diesem Planeten.
> 
> ...



Ich fürchte du hast mich missverstanden
Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage weder dem deutschen, noch dem Flüchtling das Recht die Leistung absprechen, sondern darauf hindeuten, das der Titel Rechtsstaat, auf den sich mein Vorposter bezog und damit andeuten wollte, das in diesem Staatsgebilde immer alles rechtskonform abläuft, eben durchaus auch Rechtsbrüche auf staatlicher Ebene geschehen und  nicht immer gewährleistet ist, das auch wirklich nach dem Grundrecht und der allgemein korrekten Rechtsstaatlichkeit verfahren wird, was das Beispiel Sanktionen für ALG2 Empfänger bestens belegt.
Das man das soziale System missbrauchen kann, steht außer Frage, aber derartige Fälle muss sich eine Sozialgesellschaft auch im eigenen Interesse leisten, wenn sie eine weitere Verrohrung und Kriminalitätszuwächse vermeiden will, denn Fakt ist auch, das nicht jeder Mensch dem harten Geschehen am kapitalistischen Humanmarkt gewachsen ist. Dieses System generiert eben auch Opfer und sei es nur auf den mentalen Ebene und auch deren Existenzminimum muss gewahrt werden. Auch dem anerkannten Flüchtling sollte man schon aus eigenem Interesse finanzielle Hilfen zugestehen, das sehe ich ebenso nciht anders als du, denn nichts ist gefährlicher ein hoffnungsloser Mensch, der nichts zu verlieren hat.
Natürlich schafft der Sozialstaat durch das Lösen bestimmter Probleme auch neue, eben in Form von Zuwanderung von Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen in die Sozialsysteme. Hier sehe ich nur eine langfristige Lösung. Man sollte endlich aufhören, Entwicklungsstaaten bezüglich ihrer Ressourcen  auszubeuten, während man z.B. Kreditvergaben des IWF an "ganz besondere" Bedingungen knüpft. Gerade die EU verfolgt bezüglich Afrika ganz besondere wirtschaftliche Interessen und trägt mit ihrer Wirtschaftspolitik der Abschottung gegen andere Märkte und dem Export von überschüssigen subventionierten Agrarprodukten maßgeblich dazu bei, das vielen Afrikanern die Lebensgrundlage entzogen wird. Besonders auch die Vergabe von Fangrechten an die EU produziert in Teilen Afrikas massive Armut.

Fischfang vor Afrikas Kueste: Europa kauft die Meere leer - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Man muss sich also auch nicht wundern, wenn sich die Menschen in der Hoffnung auf ein besseres Leben in unsere Richtung machen. Wer will es ihnen verdenken. Ich kann sie verstehen. Ich kann aber auch Menschen in Teilen verstehen, die dadurch bedingt gewissen Probleme auf uns zurollen sehen, die nicht so einfach lösbar sind. Hier jedoch sofort die Nazikeule zu schwingen ist absolut nicht zielführend. Vielmehr müssen langfristige Lösungen geschaffen werden und da hilft der stete Verweis und Hitler und seine Schergen auch nicht weiter. Die Wurzel allen Übels ist der Auswuchs des Kapitalismus samt massiver Ausbeutung aller Ressourcen und die Bündelung des Kapitals., was in einem Schuldgeldsystem massiven Zuwachs auf der Verliererseite bedingt.
Leider denken die Menschen zumeist einzig in Lagern und betrachten die Vorgänge nicht in ihrer Gesamtheit. Es fehlt jegliches Verständnis auch nur im Ansatz erkennen zu können, was den anderen umtreibt. Stattdessen ordnet man in links und rechts ein und die Elite kostatiert, divide et impera funktioniert.


----------



## compisucher (19. November 2019)

Alles klar, der Kontext zu weiter oben ging an mir vorbei...sorry.


----------



## Andregee (19. November 2019)

Kein Problem.


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Rechtsstaat? War verhielt es sich mit der Herkunft aus sicheren Drittländern? Wieviel Jahre wurden ALG2 Beziehern zu Unrecht Sanktionen erlassen, die  ein Leben unter dem Existenzminimum bedingten?



Dafür haben wir ja das Verfassungsgericht. Es ist unabhängig von der Politik. Und das ist ja die Grundlage eines Rechtsstaates.
Und die Sache mit den Sanktionen ist jetzt wieder bei der Politik. Sie wird neue Gesetze verfassen, die das wieder einbinden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. November 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> "Ist der Feind bekannt, hat der Tag Struktur"


Natürlich kämpfen wir gegen Feinde unserer Verfassung und wir dürfen das auch
 in diesem freien Land. Gerade Absatz 4 ist ein direktes Resultat aus der NS-Zeit.

*Grundgesetz für die Bundesrepublik Deutschland
Art 20*
  (1) Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist ein demokratischer und sozialer Bundesstaat.
(2)  Alle Staatsgewalt geht vom Volke aus. Sie wird vom Volke in Wahlen und  Abstimmungen und durch besondere Organe der Gesetzgebung, der  vollziehenden Gewalt und der Rechtsprechung ausgeübt.
(3)  Die Gesetzgebung ist an die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung, die vollziehende  Gewalt und die Rechtsprechung sind an Gesetz und Recht gebunden.
(4)  Gegen jeden, der es unternimmt, diese Ordnung zu beseitigen, haben alle  Deutschen das Recht zum Widerstand, wenn andere Abhilfe nicht möglich  ist.
Art 20 GG - Einzelnorm


----------



## Poulton (19. November 2019)

MJDBln79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du hast nicht verstanden worum es eigentlich geht. Es geht nicht um die genrelle Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen, sondern darum das jeder dahergelaufene HansWurst mit, ohne oder gefälschten Ausweisdokumenten an der dt. Grenze nur "Asyl" zu rufen braucht um in das hierzulande geltende Asyl- und damit in's Sozialsystem integriert zu werden, während man als dummer Einheimischer für jedes Kinkerlitzchen das korrekte Formular, penibel korrekt ausgefüllt braucht  wenn man auch nur irgendetwas von Vater Staat will.


Jetzt ist mal wieder eines der Momente, wo ich mir wie ein alter Mann vorkomme. Denn mit solchen Sprüchen ist man schon 80er und 90er Jahren hausieren gegangen. Nur waren es damals nicht nur Flüchtlinge, sondern auch (Spät-)Aussiedler und die freigekauften Rumäniendeutschen sowie vor der Wende die Übersiedler und nach der Wende die hunderttausenden Ostdeutschen, die in die alten Bundesländer sind.

Berliner Abendschau - 28. September 1989: Der Anblick von Übersiedlern belästigt einen
UEbersiedler - die neuen Tuerken? - DER SPIEGEL 9/1990


----------



## Mahoy (19. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an, dass die Flüchtlinge vor Krieg, IS und Assad fliehen. Warum wäre das dann vom Regen in die Traufe?
> Wir reden hier in der Masse von unpolitischen Menschen die frei von Krieg und Terror leben wollen und für deren Verhältnisse ist das auch in SA erfüllt.
> Außerdem wäre es auch für sie besser, ja ejn fremdes Land, aber nicht so fremd.
> Natürlich würde uns das nicht vollkommen aus der Verantwortung nehmen etwas zu tun, aber es wäre für die meisten Flüchtlinge besser.



Ganz allgemein vorweg geschickt: Wieso sollte es für_ irgend jemanden_ besser - oder auch nur sinnvoll - sein, vor einem Regime in ein anderes zu fliehen?

Das soll jetzt gewiss keine Beleidigung sein, aber ich habe den Eindruck, die fehlen für diese Art Diskussion ein paar wesentliche Grundkenntnisse darüber, wie Migration funktioniert, wie die politische Lage in der Großregion aussieht und welche gesellschaftlichen Strukturen in den einzelnen Ländern herrschen.

Die meisten syrische Flüchtlinge kommen aus den Städten und dort war Syrien vor dem Konflikt ungefähr so islamisch, wie München katholisch ist - kurz, sie sind einen recht liberalen Islam gewöhnt. Die Leute haben also auch vom religiösen Standpunkt her ein sehr überschaubares Interesse, in das strenggläubige, wahhabitische Saudi-Arabien zu flüchten.
Erschwerend hinzu kommt, dass sie die sonstigen Zustände dort kennen: Wenn dort schon Gastarbeiter wie Sklaven behandelt werden, wie wird es dann wohl Flüchtlingen ergehen, die noch weniger Möglichkeiten haben, ihre Rechte durchzusetzen?
Dass SA mit Assad vorher ein gutes Verhältnis pflegte und jetzt auch wieder Kuschelkurs geht, ist angesichts dieser Vorzeichen fast zu vernachlässigen.

Kurz gesagt, für den durchschnittlichen syrischen Flüchtling ist SA (aus verschiedensten Gründen) als Fluchtziel ungefähr so attraktiv wie ... für dich und für mich, wenn wir flüchten müssten. Nämlich gar nicht.


----------



## Duvar (19. November 2019)

Die Wahrheit ist, wir können es absolut nicht nachvollziehen, wie die sich fühlen müssen.
Was wir können ist nur hier oder woanders in die Tastatur tippen und unser Mitgefühl aussprechen (oder nicht aussprechen).
Selbst ich, der hier von Mitgefühl etc spricht, weiß einfach gar nix. Ich weiß nur, es muss absolut schlimm sein.

Die Angst einiger vor kriminellen Einwanderern usw kann ich nachvollziehen und natürlich verachte ich jene, die hier grausame Verbrechen begehen.
Das Problem ist nur, wegen einigen kriminellen Figuren dürfen wir nicht alle in einen Topf werfen.

Ich muss auch persönlich zugeben, dass ich in einem eher gehobenen Viertel wohne und in Vierteln mit hohem Migrationshintergrund zu leben, kam für mich nicht in Frage, wurde von vornherein ausgeschlossen.
Ich weiß wie es in den Vierteln zugeht, ich sage damit nicht, das es schlechte Menschen sind, es sind aber leider vom System teilweise benachteiligte Menschen und dort kannst du Drogen etc unmittelbar vor deiner Haustüre finden.
Natürlich möchte ich nicht, dass mein Kind dort aufwächst und täglich Drogengeschäfte, Polizeieinsätze etc mitbekommt.
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich meine nicht, dass alle Menschen dort so sind, nur gibt es die nun mal vermehrt dort, da sie ohne Perspektive dort hineingerutscht sind.

Nichtsdestotrotz kann man nicht so einfach seine Pforten schließen und alle Hilfsbedürftigen außen vor lassen.
Wir müssen auch mal festhalten, dass Deutschland im Vgl zu anderen Ländern natürlich mehr macht, es gibt also Länder, die da deutlich härter und kälter dagegen vorgehen.

Für Leute ohne Glauben ist es vermutlich viel schwerer, diese Nächstenliebe etc aufrecht zu erhalten.
Allein vom Glauben her, kann ich Leute nicht ausschließen.
Ihr müsst verstehen, der Prophet Mohammad SAV sagte: "Wenn dein Nachbar "hungert" und du dann in Ruhe schläfst, dann gehörst du nicht zu uns".
Nachbarschaftsliebe wird also große geschrieben, wenn man sich überlegt, dass sogar das Verdursten lassen einer zB Katze/Hund zur Hölle führt, obwohl du 80 Jahre lang vllt immer gebetet hast, alle Forderungen vollbracht hast, wie soll man da als Muslim, Millionen Menschen vor den Toren lassen und zugrunde gehen lassen? Es spielt also keine Rolle, ob die Flüchtlinge jetzt Syrer sind, Moslems oder Christen sind. Wir wurden halt so erzogen und haben das so von unseren Älteren so gesehen, solch kaltes vorgehen, kommt für uns also absolut nicht in Frage.

Deswegen kollidieren da Welten aufeinander, wenn ich die Kommentare einiger hier lese und es tut mir Leid, Menschen zu sehen, denen diese Liebe nicht vermittelt wurde.
Die auf den Kapitalismus hin, auf survival of the fittest hin getrimmt wurden, auf mehr ist besser usw.

Ich sehe das ja auch bei meiner Frau hier (deutsche). Wir haben schon das ein oder andere Gespräch gehabt, wo sie sagte, sowas kenne ich halt nicht.
Ich merke auch bei ihr, dass da gewisse Sachen einfach fehlen, was das Zwischenmenschliche angeht, sie kennt es halt nicht anders.

Ja ich merke schon, ich schweife ab, ich will mich mit diesen Aussagen auch nicht als besserer Mensch etc darstellen, denn auch dies ist eine absolut große Sünde.
Ich hoffe nur, dass wir alle den Weg der Liebe finden, den friedlichen Weg des Miteinanders.

Zu guter letzt noch eine Frage, was denkt ihr, wäre die Türkei schon lange in der EU, wenn sie stark christlich geprägt wäre? Ich sage, zu 100% wäre sie schon lange Mitglied der EU.
Es herrscht leider eine Art Türken/Islamphobie.


----------



## compisucher (19. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Zu guter letzt noch eine Frage, was denkt ihr, wäre die Türkei schon lange in der EU, wenn sie stark christlich geprägt wäre? Ich sage, zu 100% wäre sie schon lange Mitglied der EU.


Dem kann man nicht wirklich widersprechen.



Duvar schrieb:


> Es herrscht leider eine Art Türken/Islamphobie.



Ersteres Nein/partitiell, zweiteres Ja.

Deutschland als Staat ist schon historisch immer sehr eng mit der Türkei verbunden gewesen.
Die Gastarbeiterregelungen aus den 1950ger/60ger mit der Türkei, aber auch Italien und Portugal kommen nicht von ungefähr.
Man hätte sich damals auch andere Länder als Partner suchen können...

In der deutschen Bevölkerung steht vor allen Erdogan in der Kritik - was nicht weiter diskutiert werden muss.
Grund ist vor allem der, dass er sich aus SICHT der Deutschen vom Paulus zum Saulus entwickelt hat.
Dass diese Kritik nicht ganz unberechtigt ist, zeigen die Wahlen in Istanbul, auch die Türkei ist hier gespalten.
Und natürlich wird all dies auf die hier lebenden Türken projektiert, wen verwundert es?


Islamophobie:

Ja natürlich welches Bild soll denn der Islam sonst abgegeben, wenn im Namen Allahs im 21. Jahrhundert noch tausende Menschen abgeschlachtet werden?
Laute Kritik von hohen Geistlichen des Islams = unhörbar...
Du kannst hier an dieser Stelle noch so sehr den Islam als friedfertige Religion verteidigen, die täglichen Pressemitteilungen erzählen eben was anderes.
Es liegt an den Gläubigen des Islams, diese Wahrnehmung zu verändern, nicht an jenen, die jeden Tag den Mist lesen müssen.


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Zu guter letzt noch eine Frage, was denkt ihr, wäre die Türkei schon lange in der EU, wenn sie stark christlich geprägt wäre? Ich sage, zu 100% wäre sie schon lange Mitglied der EU.
> Es herrscht leider eine Art Türken/Islamphobie.



Nö. Die Türkei war ja auf den Weg in die EU. Nur hat Erdogan das mit seiner Politik torpediert.
Gibt ja genug andere Länder, die auch gerne in der EU wären, es aber nicht sind.
Anders herum gibt es genug länder, die in der EU sind, da aber nichts zu suchen haben.
Eu sein heißt ja immer Wirtschaftsinteressen. Um was anderes geht es nicht bei der EU.
Wer denkt, dass die EU Menschen verbinden will oder Kulturen austauschen will hat das System nicht verstanden.


----------



## Andregee (19. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir ja das Verfassungsgericht. Es ist unabhängig von der Politik. Und das ist ja die Grundlage eines Rechtsstaates.
> Und die Sache mit den Sanktionen ist jetzt wieder bei der Politik. Sie wird neue Gesetze verfassen, die das wieder einbinden.


Dauert dann halt 1,5 Dekaden bis der Rechtsbruch korrigiert wird und selbst die Korrektur wurde seitens der Politik zu unterdrücken versucht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (19. November 2019)

Wie will man nur gegen die Medien ankommen, natürlich haben unzählige geistliche gesagt, dass der IS nix mit dem Islam zu tun hat etc pp.
Selbst vor Erdogan war es nicht so, dass die hiesigen Türken hier 100% akzeptiert wurden, mit Erdogan hat sich das natürlich noch deutlich verstärkt innerhalb der Bevölkerung.
Wir laufen leider gefährlichen Zeiten entgegen und als Individuum kann man leider wenig dagegen tun, ich kann nur hoffen, dass sich die Menschen nicht all zusehr von den Medien beeinflussen lassen und sich ihr eigenes Bild machen.
Seit dem 11. September wurde so ein Islam Hass geschürt, was nicht mehr normal ist, dann begangen die Abschlachtungen in Afghanistan Irak und Co und es juckt kaum wen.
Klar der ein oder andere sagt er findet das nicht gut, nur es bringt halt nix, es ist eine Kettenreaktion des Hasses die sich gegenseitig hochschaukelt.
Die Menschen an der Spitze sind einfach nur schlecht, keiner will wahren Frieden haben, alles dreht sich ums Geld und Ausbeutung.
Meiner Meinung nach ist man ohne Glauben verloren in dieser Spirale des Hasses, denn es ist jener Glauben, der diese Spirale bricht und zum wahren Frieden aufruft.
Zinsen sind nicht ohne Grund verboten im Islam, weil es die Unterdrückung/Ausbeutung enorm verstärkt, wir brauchen jemanden an der Spitze, der uns tatsächlich die Liebe und den Frieden bringt und sich nicht von diversen Lobbys lenken lässt.
Wir zerstören die Umwelt,Tiere usw und da brauchen wir uns nicht wundern, denn wir zerstören ja auch uns selbst gegenseitig.
Der Mensch ist einfach nur dumm und verdient solch einen schönen Planeten wie die Erde nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (19. November 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt, für den durchschnittlichen syrischen Flüchtling ist SA (aus verschiedensten Gründen) als Fluchtziel ungefähr so attraktiv wie ... für dich und für mich, wenn wir flüchten müssten. Nämlich gar nicht.


Also lieber sein Leben riskieren...

Aber das war eigentlich nichtmal das worauf ich hinaus wollte. Man hat es in SA nicht versucht etwas zu tun. Wie gesagt SA wollte die Zelte etc nicht frei geben.


----------



## Hannesjooo (19. November 2019)

Was zum FI*K lässt euch denken, dass ihr mehr Geld hättet
wenn es keine Flüchtlinge gäbe?
Da müsst ihr schon die Die Linke oder die Die Partei wählen,
passt aber nicht in euer Weltbild, springt über euren verf*ckten 
Schatten und zieht den Kopf aus eurem Ar*ch und benutzt euer
Hirn, eine Umverteilung von Reich nach Arm wäre das einzig richtige.
AfD, Union, Grüne und SPD kriechen den Unternehmen in den
Allerwertesten und haben mit sozialer Marktwirtschaft nix am
Hut. Aber ihr wollt ja belogen werden und wenn es Menschen 
schon seit vielen Jahren schlecht geht, ist daran bestimmt 
der Ausländer schuld der gestern erst nach Deutschland kam.
Faustformel wer einfache Lösungen anbietet, hat selten recht.
Was zur Hölle ist los mit den Menschen heutzutage....


----------



## Sparanus (19. November 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Was zum FI*K lässt euch denken, dass ihr mehr Geld hättet


Wer hat denn hier von mehr Geld geredet?


----------



## -Shorty- (19. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer hat denn hier von mehr Geld geredet?



Na ich dachte die saugen unsere Sozialkassen aus wie eine Tomate. Schön dass wir das hinter uns lassen können.


----------



## Sparanus (19. November 2019)

Nein wie kommt ihr plötzlich auf das Thema?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. November 2019)

- Ottopic -


Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle ist los mit den Menschen heutzutage....


Die Menschen sind heute genauso dämlich wie auch die letzten Generationen. Nur heute meint jeder, seinen Dünnpfiff in breiter Öffentlichkeit herauszulassen.

Ansonsten bitte ich alle, beim Thema zu bleiben, ansonsten wird wieder aufgeräumt werden


----------



## Hannesjooo (20. November 2019)

@ Rotkaeppchen
Ich habe das Gefühl das nach wie vor den Menschen wie früher ihnen 
eine Lüge nach der anderen erzählt, und zwar sehr geschickt, weil sie 
mit den gefühlten Ängsten und deren Wahrnehmung gespielt wird. 
Das Perfide daran ist das AfD Wähler in ihrem sozialen Umfeld dies
so als wahr anerkennen und deren Gefühle von anderen mitgetragen
werden und ein wahrer Teufelskreis entsteht. Jede Einmischung wird
dann als Bestätigung und nicht als versuch der Aufklärung gesehen.
Das wissen AfD Politiker und schüren diese Ängste auch noch weiter.
Argumente werden wohl immer nach hinten losgehen, egal was eine 
Aufgeklärte Gesellschaft sagen würde es wird nicht helfen.
Das auf diesem Deckmantel der Lügen auch noch eine Umverteilung von
Arm nach Reich versteckt wird, ist dann nicht mehr als eine Randnotiz
und wenn man das Anspricht, wird es wieder als Angriff gewertet.
Sehr clever und unfassbar unmoralisch wie AfD Politiker ihr Handwerk
ausüben. Sekten arbeiten auch so...


----------



## Mahoy (20. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ja natürlich welches Bild soll denn der Islam sonst abgegeben, wenn im Namen Allahs im 21. Jahrhundert noch tausende Menschen abgeschlachtet werden?
> Laute Kritik von hohen Geistlichen des Islams = unhörbar...
> Du kannst hier an dieser Stelle noch so sehr den Islam als friedfertige Religion verteidigen, die täglichen Pressemitteilungen erzählen eben was anderes.
> Es liegt an den Gläubigen des Islams, diese Wahrnehmung zu verändern, nicht an jenen, die jeden Tag den Mist lesen müssen.



Wenn ich mal kurz de Advocatus diaboli spielen darf: Auch im Namen der sogenannten westlichen Wertegeneinschaft - ihr wisst schon, die mit den durch Aufklärung reformierten und verfeinerten christlichen Tugenden - sterben Tausende. Täglich.
Trotzdem wird das nicht als systematisches Problem gewertet, sondern als das Handeln schlechter Menschen, die besagte Werte nicht hochhalten. Die Führer der westlichen Welt sagen ihr Sprüchlein auf, wie entsetzlich das Ganze doch sei, dass man es ganz und gar nicht gutheißen würde und daran arbeite, es zu unterbinden, aber am Ende sieht doch nur jeder zu, dass er den eigenen Hintern an die Wand bekommt.

Was die Bedrohung durch den Islam angeht, sollte man ein wenig zwischen Wahrnehmung und Fakten differenzieren.
Um es mal auf ein simpl(ifiziert)es Beispiel einzukochen: Durch islamistische Terroranschläge starben in diesem Jahrtausend weltweit weniger Menschen, als durch serbische Freischärler im Kosovo-Konflikt. Und das geschah nicht nur mitten in Europa, sondern wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege (Was sogar dann schwer fiele, wenn ich nicht kurz danach vor Ort gewesen wäre ...), waren die Serben doch stark überwiegend Christen und die Kosovo-Albaner stark überwiegend Muslime, oder?

Was ich damit sagen will ist: Man darf den Kontext nicht ausblenden. Die Massaker im Kosovo waren vermutlich nur zu sehr geringem Teil religiös motiviert, eine viel größere Rolle spielten politische und ethnische Gründe. Dennoch, ihre christliche Prägung hat die Mörder nicht gebremst.
Ich wäre jedenfalls sehr dafür, Differenzierung auch bei der Bewertung des Islam walten zu lassen. Sicherlich gibt es religiöse Fundamentalisten, aber diese werden nur allzu oft mit jenen vermischt, für die Religion nicht Zweck, sondern Mittel ist - oder manchmal auch nur das ein vorhandener, aber nicht ursächlicher Bestandteil des Lebens. Es käme ja beispielsweise auch niemand auf den Gedanken, die Aggressionen von Nazi-Deutschland als christliche Kreuzzüge zu werten, nur weil damals noch die meisten Soldaten Angehörige einer christlichen Konfession waren, von Feldgeistlichen betreut wurden und auf den Koppelschlössern der Wehrmacht standardmäßig "Gott mit uns!" stand (außer bei der Reichsluftwaffe, da war im Flugzeug kein Platz mehr für den Allmächtigen, sonst hätte man weniger Bomben mitnehmen müssen). 

Wenn in islamisch geprägten Regionen Krieg geführt werden, sind - wer hätte es gedacht - die Teilnehmer überwiegend Muslime. Da sollte man sich wohl eher fragen, was Andere dazwischen verloren haben ... Aber die passen natürlich nur auf, dass diese - Vorsicht, bitterer Sarkasmus -  doofen Musels nicht versehentlich die Ölfelder kaputt machen, während sie sich die Köpfe einschlagen.
Ab und zu musste natürlich schon immer etwas nachgeholfen werden, damit sich auch die "richtigen" Muslime die Köpfe einschlagen. Dumm war nur, dass die das irgendwann gemerkt und ihr Feindbild ein wenig erweitert haben. Das war dann eher schlecht, weil sie im Vergleich zur anerkannt friedlichen westlichen Nationen nicht so schöne Waffensysteme haben, die chirurgisch Bösewichte erledigen und Umstehenden Bonbons in die Tasche stopfen.

Wie es schon Sir Peter Ustinov treffend formulierte: "Ich denke, der Terrorismus ist ein Krieg der Armen und der Krieg ist der Terrorismus der Reichen."
Jede Wette, hätte man den heutigen islamistischen Terroristen rechtzeitig Predator-Drohnen und genug Raketen zur Verfügung gestellt, hätten sie auch fein säuberlich und bestmöglicher Rücksichtnahme auf Unbeteiligte ihre Todeslisten ausgewählter verdienstvoller Persönlichkeiten abgearbeitet, statt mühevoll geistig arme Würstchen zu bearbeiten, bis die endlich bereit sind, den Märtyrertod zu sterben und dabei möglichst viele Menschen mitzunehmen, damit die Bevölkerung dann vor lauter Angst (Terror) den oben genannten Persönlichkeiten klarmacht, ihr außen- und wirtschaftspolitisches Konzept zu überdenken.

Inzwischen ist die Sache ein Selbstläufer, der Kreislauf aus Tod und Vergeltung läuft auf Hochtouren und es geht nur noch darum, wer als der Stärkere gewinnt, nicht wer noch als der Klügere nach- oder vergeben könnte. Das noch nachträglich zu beheben erfordert mehr Einsicht und langwierige Detailarbeit, als ich im Moment irgend jemandem zutraue.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (20. November 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> @ Rotkaeppchen
> Sehr clever und unfassbar unmoralisch wie AfD Politiker ihr Handwerk
> ausüben. Sekten arbeiten auch so...



Als ob das jeder AfD Politiker machen würde.
Es gibt eine harte Rechte in der AfD, die praktisch NPD Gedankengut in die Parteispitze nach vorne bringen will und das muss halt verhindert werden.
Höcke ist der "Führer" dieses Flügels und der muss "ausgeschaltet" werden.
Ich hoffe dass der Mann keine Zukunft in der Partei hat und sollte er die Parteiführung übernehmen, dann gehen die Zustimmungswerte denke ich auch nach unten.
Denn abgesehen von der kleinteiligen Kritik an AfD Politiker wie Schießbefehl und so ein Zeug, trifft das auf Höcke alles zu.
Er schrieb unter dem Pseudonym Landolf Ladig, sein Vater bestellte rechtextremistische Zeitungen usw.

Das was auch der Grund, warum ich aus der Partei ausgetreten bin.



> „Landolf Ladig“ preist das Werk von Peter Watson „Genius der Deutschen“ als „Opus Magnum“. Auch Björn Höcke preist in seinen Reden und Interviews mehrfach das Werk von Peter Watson „Genius der Deutschen“ als „Opus Magnum“:„Und im letzten Jahr erschien das opus magnum „Genius der Deutschen“ eines Peter Watson (England), der auf über 1000 Seiten kenntnisreich darlegt, daß kein Volk in den letzten 250 Jahren mehr zur Höherentwicklung beigetragen hat als das deutsche.“ (Landolf Ladig 2011)
> „Peter Watson hat vor einigen Jahren ein opus magnum auf den Markt gebracht, das Werk heißt „Genius der Deutschen“, ein tausendseitiges Werk, dass ich jeden von Ihnen nur zur Lektüre empfehlen kann.“ (Björn Höcke Mai 2015)
> Dummerweise heißt das Buch „Der deutsche Genius“, im englischen Original „The German Genius“. Als Lehrer sollte Höcke wissen, dass zwei identische Fehler in Klassenarbeiten darauf hindeuten, dass einer vom anderen abgeschrieben hat.
> In dem Artikel des Autoren mit dem Pseudonym „Ladig“ ist ein Leserbrief von Höcke aus dem Jahr 2008 eingearbeitet, quasi (selbst)plagiiert. Das wäre halb so wild, wenn „Ladig“ in diesem Text nicht den Nationalsozialismus verherrlicht und aufgerufen hätte, sich für eine „identitären“ Revolution in Geist der „Glut“ des Nationalsozialismus bereit zu machen.


----------



## Hannesjooo (20. November 2019)

Poly ich hab nicht nur "den rechten Flügel" damit gemeint.
Auch die Klimaleugner und Neoliberalen aus den "gemeinnützigen" Vereinen
wie die INSM und deren geistige Kollegen die allen weismachen das man
am laufenden Band Steuergelder verschwendet und das doch Gemeinden 
Büchereien und Schwimmbäder zu schließen haben, das man Krankenhäuser
Privatisieren müsse...
Mehhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
Lobby Control da solltet ihr mal lesen wo, wer, was und wie Politiker so reißen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. November 2019)

Ich habe mal ein paar links zum Thema gesucht, die ein paar neue Aspekte einbringen. Die meisten Punkte hatten wir schon, aber ein paar neue finden sich:
Wissenschaftler vergleichen: Machtergreifung Hitlers vs. Heute - Aktuell | SWR3

Hier eine Zusammenfassung aus dem Jahr 2018.
*Wiederholt sich Geschichte?
*ARD-Magazin vergleicht 1929 mit 2018 - und AfD mit NSDAP | Politik

Auch beängstigend
AfD: "Wo die NSDAP erfolgreich war, ist es heute die AfD" | ZEIT ONLINE
...


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2019)

Auch einer der Gründe, warum sich die Geschichte wiederholt: Merkel hat Werte hergeschenkt: 14-Jahre-Bilanz des BILD-Chefredakteurs  -
	Politik Inland -
	Bild.de
Ja ich weiß Bild bla bla, aber lest es euch mal durch.


----------



## eminAevoLI (23. November 2019)

Naja die Linken überspannen mit ihrer PC & Femi doch langsam den Bogen, 
ich als Kommunisten Wähler würde durchaus meinen Grundsatz mal bei Seite schieben und eine Neue NSDAP wählen um einfach der PC mal so richtig scharf mit der Faust  in das Gesicht zu fahren 


Ich hab als  Kommunisten Wähler sogar einen Lieblings ehem. Rechten Abgeordneten, den Udo Pastörs von der NPD 
Auch wenn ich nicht seine Meinung teile beneide ich ihn, denn er macht seine Sache mit Herzblut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. November 2019)

eminAevoLI schrieb:


> Naja die Linken überspannen mit ihrer PC & Femi doch langsam den Bogen, .


Komisch, wenn man so einem scheiß verficktem Arschloch von rechter Nazischlampe ein paar ehrliche und politisch unkorrekte Worte um die Ohren haut, dann kommt von diesen widerwärtigen rechten Menschenfeinden sofort ein Mimimi und eine Klage. So sind sie, die verlogenen rechten Judashurensöhne, die nach außen biedere Bildungsbürger spielen, in Wirklichkeit aber Rassisten ohne gleichen sind.

Komischerweise finden die Rechten politische Korrrektheit, die nichts anderes als beleidungsfreie Wortwahl ist, genau dann wichtig, wenn es sie selber betrifft. Oder warum reagiert der gewöhnliche kurzschwänzige Neunazi jedesmal wie ein getroffener Hund, wenn man ihn "Nazi" nennt? Denk mal drüber nach



eminAevoLI schrieb:


> Ich hab als  Kommunisten Wähler sogar einen  Lieblings ehem. Rechten Abgeordneten, den Udo Pastörs von der NPD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auch nur ein Klappspaten





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0NvgvSmfi0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



- Satire Ende -


----------



## geisi2 (24. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Komisch, wenn man so einem scheiß verficktem Arschloch von rechter Nazischlampe ein paar ehrliche und politisch unkorrekte Worte um die Ohren haut, dann kommt von diesen widerwärtigen rechten Menschenfeinden sofort ein Mimimi und eine Klage. So sind sie, die verlogenen rechten Judashurensöhne, die nach außen biedere Bildungsbürger spielen, in Wirklichkeit aber Rassisten ohne gleichen sind.
> 
> Komischerweise finden die Rechten politische Korrrektheit, die nichts anderes als beleidungsfreie Wortwahl ist, genau dann wichtig, wenn es sie selber betrifft. Oder warum reagiert der gewöhnliche kurzschwänzige Neunazi jedesmal wie ein getroffener Hund, wenn man ihn "Nazi" nennt? Denk mal drüber nach
> 
> ...



Ned übel. Lass es raus. Am liebsten jedem in die Fresse...
Ich sehe allederdings eher Linke und Grüne die einem eine Meinung aufdrücken wollen, bestimmen wollen was man zu sagen und zu denken hat , welche Worte korrekt sind und welche nicht. Wer nicht spurt  und es wagt Kritik zu üben oder gar eine eigene Meinung zu haben wird diffamiert und gesellschaflich "platt" gemacht. Zur Not gibts auf die FresseSchlag nach gabs schon mal in D. 

Ich sags ganz ehrlich und wahrscheinlich löst das einen "Meltdown" bei dir aus. Mir machen die Grünen und extremen Linken momentan wesentlich mehr Angst als eine AfD.
Dein Post ist schon extrem und extremer Idealismus, ja das hatten wir damals 1930 auch. Und das sag ich dir als einer der wenn er denn gewählt hat Die Linke/Grüne und SPD gewählt hat.
Das war aber noch zu Wagenknecht/Gysi Zeiten und SPD/Grüne war ein Ausrutscher denn was sich die Grünen/SPD unter Schröder Fischer geleistet haben war mit das asozialste was ich je erlebt habe.

Nimm mal nen VHS Kurs in Demokratie, du hast Nachholbedarf und zwar gehörig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Zur Not gibts auf die FresseSchlag


Komisch, wer zieht zum "Fidschis klatschen" um die Blöcke. Oder sonst wen, der nicht ins völkische Bild passt? Ich kenne da nur eine Gruppe, aber ja, wie Erika Steinbach schon bemerkte, die NSDAP war eine linke Partei. Ja, ist klar....
Steinbach-Eklat auf Twitter: "Die Nazis waren eine linke Partei" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Noch einmal für Dich. Der gemeine "Linke" ist für die Menschenrechte, ist gewaltfrei, international, kompromissbereit und höflich im Umgang. Und jetzt überleg Dir, wie sich dagegen der übliche Rechts benimmt und was er für Ziele hat. Damals wie heute. Das nimmt sich nix.


----------



## Sparanus (24. November 2019)

Ich würde die NSDAP nichtmals Rechts oder Links nennen, die Partei war schlicht ein Instrument von Hitlers Willen.
Die Partei hatte einen linken Flügel, als er Hitler gefährlich wurde hat er ihn ausgeschaltet und eine dieser Aktionen nennen wir Röhm Putsch (was eigentlich ein falscher Begriff dafür ist)


----------



## eminAevoLI (24. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> SPIEGEL ONLINE



Spiegel, ist das nicht das Format wo ein Redakteur Geschichten erfinden konnte ohne das diese gegengeprüft wurden?


----------



## geisi2 (24. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Komisch, wer zieht zum "Fidschis klatschen" um die Blöcke. Oder sonst wen, der nicht ins völkische Bild passt? Ich kenne da nur eine Gruppe, aber ja, wie Erika Steinbach schon bemerkte, die NSDAP war eine linke Partei. Ja, ist klar....
> Steinbach-Eklat auf Twitter: "Die Nazis waren eine linke Partei" - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Noch einmal für Dich. Der gemeine "Linke" ist für die Menschenrechte, ist gewaltfrei, international, kompromissbereit und höflich im Umgang. Und jetzt überleg Dir, wie sich dagegen der übliche Rechts benimmt und was er für Ziele hat. Damals wie heute. Das nimmt sich nix.



Sorry ich lebe nicht in dieser schwarz-weiß Welt. Ich mag auch keine Klischees und für mich gibt es den gemeinen Linken oder Rechten nicht und ich beurteile Menschen nach ihren Taten.
Und der AntiFa kann man braune Uniformen anziehen und ich hab das Gleiche was wir 1930 in D hatten. Für mich ist auch nicht jeder der AfD wählt automatisch ein Rechter oder Nazi.

Und wo wir bei Taten sind...es ist leider Fakt das sich die sogenannten (Betonung darauf) Linken gerade mit Mitteln hervortun die ich persönlich abstossend finde.
Meine Frau hat aus versehen den Begriff Mohrenkopf benutzt der früher allgemeiner Sprachgebrauch war und ganz sicher ohne irgendwelche rassistischen Intentionen.
Da war Polen offen. Stan ein ehemaliger Arbeitskollege mit Afrikanischen Wurzeln hat auf meine Frage für die korrekte Bezeichnung seiner Hautfarbe/Herkunft folgendes gesagt: (in gepflegtem Oberbayrisch^^)
"IS ma wurscht des is eier Problem. Es kimmt auf des wia o". Sprich nicht das Wort ansich ist rassistisch sondern die Intention dahinter.
Was haben wir gelacht über die Blicke wenn er oder ich einen "N-Wort" in der Kneipe bestellt hat oder er mich mit Weißbrot und ich ihn mit Ne***beidel begrüsst habe.
Würd ich heute nicht mehr machen, nicht aus Angst sondern weil ich mir die unnötige Provokation heute einfach sparen würde. Mit Anfang zwanzig ist man tlw. immer noch einfach jung und dumm.

Das was du machst hilft der Sache nicht und Beschimpfungen od. auch das sog. "Framing" ist das berühmte Benzin ins Feuer.

Wenn ich dann dazu noch sowas lesen muss ist echt mal gut:
"scheiß verficktem Arschloch von rechter Nazischlampe" 
"die verlogenen rechten Judashurensöhne"
"biedere Bildungsbürger spielen, in Wirklichkeit aber Rassisten ohne gleichen sind."
"der gewöhnliche kurzschwänzige Neunazi"

Ich zumindest hab in deinem Beitrag alles gefunden nur keine Satire und nachdem was ich von dir gelesen habe ist das auch dein bitterer Ernst.
Da gerne von "Links" bei jeglicher Kritik gleich immer von "Hasssprache" gesprochen wird...hier ist wirklich mal ein schönes Beispiel dafür was wirklich Hassspache ist.

Du bist schlicht paranoid und das ist jetzt wirklich ehrlich nicht als Beleidigung gemeint. Aber wer wie du hinter jedem Busch hinter jedem Wort und hinter jeder Kritik gleich die Naziverschwörung sieht hat in meinen Augen ein Problem. Und glaub mir in Diskussionen bin ich sehr kritisch und auch sehr direkt wenn jemand wirklich eine rassistische Meinung hat. Da kann ich sehr unbequem werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. November 2019)

eminAevoLI schrieb:


> Naja die Linken überspannen mit ihrer PC & Femi doch langsam den Bogen,
> ich als Kommunisten Wähler würde durchaus meinen Grundsatz mal bei Seite schieben und eine Neue NSDAP wählen um einfach der PC mal so richtig scharf mit der Faust  in das Gesicht zu fahren
> 
> 
> ...



Immerhin mal gegen political correctness und Feminismus. Es muss aber nicht gleich eine NSDAP-ähnliche Partei sein.
Die wird die Kommunisten wegsperren, wenn sie das kann.


----------



## Mahoy (24. November 2019)

eminAevoLI schrieb:


> Naja die Linken überspannen mit ihrer PC & Femi doch langsam den Bogen,



Wer pauschal unterschiedliche Bewegungen als "die Linken" zusammenfasst, hat entweder wenig Ahnung oder ist - ungeachtet dessen, was er vorgibt zu sein - stramm rechts. Häufig auch beides. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Hinweis auf "linksgrünversiffte Gender-SJWs" im Wortlaut.  



> ich als Kommunisten Wähler würde durchaus meinen Grundsatz mal bei Seite schieben und eine Neue NSDAP wählen um einfach der PC mal so richtig scharf mit der Faust  in das Gesicht zu fahren



Der Mühe brauchst du dich nicht zu unterziehen, das haben mehr als ausreichende Mengen an Hirnentkernten in den letzten Bundes-, Landtags- und Kommunalwahlen schon hinlänglich praktiziert.

Du willst doch bestimmt nicht mit Protestwählern in einen Topf geworfen werden, denn etwas Dümmeres als diese gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr. Wer nicht wählen geht oder Protest wählt, hat nicht verstanden, wie Parlamentarismus funktioniert: Nichtwähler stärken einfach nur die bereits stärkste/n Partei/en, Protestwähler schwächen demokratische Werte - es geht nämlich nicht darum, "denen da oben" zu zeigen, was man nicht will, sondern die Richtung zu gestalten. Und dann die eigene Stimme auf nicht arbeitsfähige Protestparteien zu verschwenden, die selbst nichts beitragen, aber dafür hauptamtlich behindern, ist - obwohl mir da durchaus stärkere Begriffe einfallen - einfach nur dumm. Da ist ein wenig so, also würde man einem liegen gebliebenen Auto das Autoradio auf Statik schalten, damit die Kiste wieder fährt.  



> Ich hab als  Kommunisten Wähler sogar einen Lieblings ehem. Rechten Abgeordneten, den Udo Pastörs von der NPD
> Auch wenn ich nicht seine Meinung teile beneide ich ihn, denn er macht seine Sache mit Herzblut.



Na, wenn das dein Hauptkriterium ist, dann fang' mal an, Gender-Freaks und SJWs zu applaudieren. Die sind bekanntlich auch mit Herzblut dabei.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. November 2019)

> Und dann die eigene Stimme auf nicht arbeitsfähige Protestparteien zu  verschwenden, die selbst nichts beitragen, aber dafür hauptamtlich  behindern, ist - obwohl mir da durchaus stärkere Begriffe einfallen -  einfach nur dumm.


Wenn einem keine der auf dem Wahlzettel stehenden Parteien gefällt bleibt nur Nichtwahl oder ungültige Wahl.
Und jetzt bitte nicht "das geringste Übel". Es passt einem nicht, also unterstützt man es nicht aktiv.

Viele Parteien sind übrigens als Protestpartei gestartet, z.B. die Grünen.
Auch die Linke kann als Protestpartei bezeichnet werden, weil sie teilweise parlamentarische Regeln missachtet.
YouTube
YouTube


----------



## Mahoy (24. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn einem keine der auf dem Wahlzettel stehenden Parteien gefällt bleibt nur Nichtwahl oder ungültige Wahl.



Das beliebt gewordene Ungültigmachen des Stimmzettels ist auch nur eine Rechtfertigung, dass man nicht einfach nur zu träge war, zur Wahl zu gehen. Im Ergebnis unterscheidet es sich nicht vom Nichtwählen: Jede nicht abgegebene Stimme ist automatisch eine Stärkung der bereits stärksten Parteien.

Und wer aus Protest Rechtsextreme (oder meinetwegen die Steinzeitkommunisten oder die Hinterhupfinger Schlagerfreunde) wählt, sendet kein Signal an die etablierten Parteien, sich mal ein wenig ins Zeug zu legen. Das Problem der trägen Altparteien ist nämlich, dass sie ihr Fähnlein nach dem Winde schwenken, also immer genau das machen, was ihnen mehr Wählerstimmen bringt. Sie werden also einfach nur ihre Linie - soweit nach ihrer Kernselbstbestimmung möglich - in die Richtung bringen, in die "protestgewählt" wurde.
Das Ergebnis haben wir die letzten Jahre, ach was, Jahrzehnte erlebt: Die Volksparteien tönten im Wechsel kurz vor den nächsten Wahlen ein wenig grüner, linker oder rechter, aber danach machten sie genau so weiter wie bisher.

Wer protestieren will, muss auf die Straße, nicht an die Wahlurne. Ergänzend bei Angeordneten vor dem Büro campen, seine Telefonleitungen blockieren und sein eMail-Postfach überquellen lassen - das macht sicherlich mehr Arbeit, als sich an einem Sonntag zum Wahlbüro zu quälen oder den Briefwahlzettel auszufüllen und sein Kreuzchen bei Radikalen zu lassen, brächte aber letztendlich etwas. Wenn der Esel nicht weiter will, muss man ihn schieben, nicht dem Esel daneben Zucker geben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. November 2019)

Die Tatsachen stimmen soweit, aber was soll man denn dann bei der Wahl machen, wenn keine Partei dabei ist, die einem passt (bei vielen Kommunalwahlen treten nur sehr wenige Parteien an).


----------



## teachmeluv (24. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> aber was soll man denn dann (...) machen



Wenn du willst, dass etwas in deinem Sinne erledigt wird, mach es selbst. 

Die Leute gehen wegen Artikel 13 und Klimaschutz auf die Straße, aber bei über 40 Jahren sozialer Ungerechtigkeit mit all ihren Facetten und Folgen, die durch Lobbyismus, Menschen mit zuviel Einfluss und vor allem durch das Märchen des Kapitalismus weiter voran getrieben wird, da kommt dann Pegida um die Ecke, weil man Angst vor der Islamisierung des Abendlandes hat (davor hat nicht einmal die Kirche Angst). Als nahes Beispiel Frankreich, als fernes Beispiel Hong-Kong; das sind echte Bewegungen. Leider werden Reformen und Revolutionen in diesen Dimensionen meist nicht komplett gewaltfrei verlaufen können, aber das bewegt mehr als ein Zettel in einer Urne. Was das später für Folgen hat, sieht man ja auch am Brexit ("Wir hatten ja keine Ahnung, dass die Leute wirklich mehrheitlich dafür abstimmen würden."). Und wer hier die NSDAP und den ganzen Komplex dahinter so naiv bagatellisiert, hat entweder eine klare Gesinnung und versteckt sich hinter pseudo-intellektueller Rhetorik im Stil von Eva Herman, weil bei "Hitler war ja nicht alles schlecht. Autobahn, Mutterschutz." und denkt, das ist hier alles zuviel politische Korrektheit. 

Aber das ist der Protest des kleinen Mannes: die Stimme bei der Wahl oder das Sammeln von Kabarett-Eintrittskarten.


----------



## geisi2 (24. November 2019)

eminAevoLI schrieb:


> Naja die Linken überspannen mit ihrer PC & Femi doch langsam den Bogen,
> ich als Kommunisten Wähler würde durchaus meinen Grundsatz mal bei Seite schieben und eine Neue NSDAP wählen um einfach der PC mal so richtig scharf mit der Faust  in das Gesicht zu fahren
> 
> 
> ...



Applaus Applaus. Die Faust ins Gesicht schieben...immer heiter immer weiter. Auch du hast leider gar nichts kapiert.
Die AfD ist genauso kritsich zu sehen wie die Altparteien. Einer Weidel sieht man an das es der AUCH nicht um den Bürger geht. Ich nehm das Geheuchel keinem der Pappnasen mehr ab.
Da werden ein paar populistische Phrasen gedroschen und wenn man dann an der Macht ist wird das System für den eigenen persönlichen Vorteil genutzt.
Ich kenne genau zwei Politiker denen ich noch ein kleines bischen das abgenommen habe was sie gesagt haben. Das war eine Wagenknecht und ein Gysi und auch da kann ich mich täuschen.

Das plakativste Beispiel für hohen Idealismus und was dann später draus geworden ist als man dann regieren durfte...na wer kommt drauf. Richtig Joschka Fischer.
Noch dazu kommt das von beiden Seiten weiter der Kessel befeuert wird und der Druck immer weiter ansteigt. Wenn es so weitergeht kommt es mMn irgendwann zum Knall.
Die meisten sind auch wirklich zu blöd mal eine Sekunde drüber nachzudenken warum denn auf einmal eine AfD so einen hohen Zuspruch hat. Aber nö an der Politik eines Kohls, Schröders oder einer Merkel kann es ja nie nicht gelegen haben. Für die Flüchtlingsströme gibt es keine Verantwortlichen und das "wir" direkt oder indirekt auch mit daran schuld sind wird geleugnet.
Eine Merkel war ja nicht kriegsgeil und wäre am liebsten gleich mit den Amis mitmarschiert. Schuld sind jetzt natürlich andere. 

Meiner Meinung nach wäre ein Ansatz Politiker endlich haftbar zu machen. Auch das Politiker direkt nach ihrer Amtszeit in die Wirtschaft wechseln ist ein Unding.
Siehe Schröder/Fischer. Lieber sollte man Spitzenpolitikern Spitzengehälter bezahlen mit entsprechenden Auflagen. Mittlerweile ist die Korruption so offensichtlich das es einem schlecht wird. Ich finds ja schon fast dreist...der Lobbyismus boomt ohne Ende und es werden ohne Hemmungen  die Sachen durchgedrückt für die man die Politiker bezahlt hat.
Keiner kritisiert den Einfluss der Konzerne auf die Politik, das ist alles i.O.  Ich mag jetzt auch nicht mehr...wenn ich mir nur hier die ideologisch verblendeten anschaue und auch diejenigen die dann gerne NPD oder noch besser eine NSDAP  aus Protest wählen würden...wie gesagt in meinen Augen nichts verstanden....


Ich warte jetzt drauf das die ersten entweder Aluhut Aluhut schreien oder mit irgendeinem sonstigen Schwachsinn ankommen. 

Nur ein kleines Beispiel was gerade so aktuell wieder mit Steuergeldern getrieben wird...
▷ Bundesregierung plant Millionen-Subventionen fuer Zeitungen | Presseportal
Aber da geht es ja auch nur um einen dreistelligen Millionenbetrag. Wir hams ja.
Schaun wir mal in ein paar Jahren wer so alles ein Spitzenpöstchen bei den großen Verlagshäusern bekommt.
Das die SPD natürlich auch ein direktes Interesse daran hat siehe hier:
Deutsche Druck- und Verlagsgesellschaft – Wikipedia
ist auch nur eine Verschwörungstheorie.

Nein es geht natürlich nur um den Bürger und die Versorgung ähnlich dem ÖR.
Dient am Ende dann auch dem Kampf gegen rechts usw usw..

So genug Zeit verschwendet muss an meiner KD in Destiny2 arbeiten. 
Wenn wir wirklich mal Demokratie haben und es nicht nur um Postengeschacher und Wirtschaftsinteressen geht kann mich gerne jemand wecken.
Ansonsten werde ich auch die nächste Wahl verschlafen od. wie ein Forist hier eine Spasspartei wählen. Denn momentan ist das alles nur ein großer Witz.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. November 2019)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Wenn du willst, dass etwas in deinem Sinne erledigt wird, mach es selbst.
> [...]
> Aber das ist der Protest des kleinen Mannes: die Stimme bei der Wahl oder das Sammeln von Kabarett-Eintrittskarten.



Ich habe weder die juristischen Kompetenzen um eine Partei zu gründen noch die zeit dazu.
Zudem vermute ich nicht dass die so viele Leute wählen werden. Dann hat man Zeit "verplempert" und hat nichts davon.

Bei mir ist das bei Wahlen so: Passt mir keiner, überlege ich, wer gegen das für mich Schlimmste ist.
Beispiel: Bei uns gab es nur CDU, SPD, Grüne und FDP. Ich bin kein wirklicher Freund der FDP, aber SPD und Grüne finde ich viel Schlimmer. Da ich aber die FDP akzeptieren kann wähle ich diese.
Wäre das jetzt die NPD würde ich diese nicht wählen, auch wenn die gegen SPD+Grüne ist, weil ich mit deren (inoffiziellen) Zielen auf keine Fall einverstanden bin.
In diesem Fall würde ich dann keine Partei aktiv unterstützen.

Besser wären Volksabstimmungen über Inhalte, die sonst im Parlament entscheiden werden (Das Argument, die Politiker kennen sich aus und sonst niemand ist Schwachsinn, nur vorgeschoben um unliebsame Entscheidungen durchzuführen).


----------



## Mahoy (24. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Besser wären Volksabstimmungen über Inhalte, die sonst im Parlament entscheiden werden (Das Argument, die Politiker kennen sich aus und sonst niemand ist Schwachsinn, nur vorgeschoben um unliebsame Entscheidungen durchzuführen).



An sich voll dafür, aber da brauchen wir sachlich, gesellschaftlich und politisch besser informierte Bürger als das, was sich heutzutage unter verschiedensten Labeln zusammenrottet. Parlamentarismus hat viele Schwächen, aber immerhin moderiert er Extreme, die sich aus Idiotie und/oder Impulsivität ergeben.

Wenn beispielsweise rechtsextreme Parteien Wähler mobilisieren können, die angeblich nicht einmal rechts, geschweige denn extrem sind, dann will ich nicht wissen, wen Populisten für welche Entscheidung bei Volksabstimmungen mobilisiert bekommen. Wem das Beispiel nicht gefällt, kann es auch mit Linksextremen, Impfgegnern oder Homöopathiefreunden, Ökofaschisten etc. durchexerzieren.

Wir haben es doch bei Referendum zum Brexit erlebt: Ein paar gefällige Lügen, ein paar verdrehte Fakten und schon entscheidet sich eine Mehrheit für etwas, was sie später bitter bereut. Das wäre ja an sich nicht so schlimm, denn aus Fehlern lernt man bekanntlich, nur dummerweise müssen darunter auch Viele leiden, die von vornherein wussten, dass es ein Fehler ist.

Ich würde auf dem jetzigen Stand  Volksabstimmungen nur sehr dosiert und unverbindlich einsetzen oder zumindest sehr klare Mehrheitsverhältnisse (mindestens Zweidrittel-, eher Dreiviertelmehrheiten) verlangen. Sinnvoll wären sie womöglich auch bei lokalen Themen oder auf Bundesebene solchen, die keine politische Ausrichtung oder gar Umwälzungen beinhalten, aber von allgemeinem Interesse sind. Da fallen einem Dinge wie Diätenerhöhungen, Steuergelder für repräsentative Zwecke etc. ein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. November 2019)

> Ich würde auf dem jetzigen Stand  Volksabstimmungen nur sehr dosiert und  unverbindlich einsetzen oder zumindest sehr klare Mehrheitsverhältnisse  (mindestens Zweidrittel-, eher Dreiviertelmehrheiten) verlangen.  Sinnvoll wären sie womöglich auch bei lokalen Themen oder auf  Bundesebene solchen, die keine politische Ausrichtung oder gar  Umwälzungen beinhalten, aber von allgemeinem Interesse sind. Da fallen  einem Dinge wie Diätenerhöhungen, Steuergelder für repräsentative Zwecke  etc. ein.


Das wird seit Jahren gemacht und beim Brexit wird es thematisiert, weil die Entscheidung vielen nicht passt. Wäre das anders ausgegangen hätten man von der Vernunft der Wähler gesprochen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Sorry ich lebe nicht in dieser schwarz-weiß Welt.....


Irgendwie schon, gelle. Da erwähnst Du ein Erlebnis Deiner Frau in Bezug auf ein heute kritisch, weil diskriminierend, gesehenes Wort, und machst daran, weil sich ein Betroffener nicht diskriminiert fühlte, fest, dass die gesamte PC völliger Schmarn ist. Dabei bemerkst Du scheinbar gar nicht, wie subtil diese einfache kleine Sprachänderung Dein Verhalten und das Deiner Frau veränderte. Ich redet auf einmal mit der _Dachpappe* _darüber, ob diesen _Untermenschen dritter Klasse_* etwas diskrimierenen könnte.

 Siehst Du, und während diese Worte, die ich gerade mit Bedacht wählte, immer noch genutzt werden, fangen andere Terile der Gesellschaft an, darüber nachzudenken, dass man das vielleicht doch nicht mehr sagen sollte, gelle. Damit ist doch bei Euch genau das eingetreten, was der Sinn des Ganzen ist. Ganz diffus, ganz langsam und ganz grau. Natürlich ist das Wort Mohrenkopf unkritisch, wenn sich das Gegenüber nicht diskriminiert fühlt. Aber weißt Du das vorher und weisst Du, ob die Antwort ehrlich war oder nur höflich?

Desweiteren gehe ich davon aus, dass Du der typische deutsche Mann bist, vermutlich mit blauen Augen und blonden Haaren, oder allgemeiner, ein heller Phänotyp. Und dann stellst wirklich fest, dass Du vom rassistischem Mob nicht behelligt wirst und es Dir darum egal ist, was die machen, es trifft ja andere. Weißt Du, wie ich deine Denkweise nenne? 

Und dann Deine Relativierung der Antifa und die Gleichstellung der Antifa mit der SA. Das ist so typische rechtsextreme und AfD Sichtweise, die völlig am Thema vorbei geht. Die neuen SA Truppen finden sich natürlich wieder in der NSAfD, die im Rahmen ihrer Bundeswehrreform darüber hinaus eine neue SS in Form von 50.000 Mann für innere Angelegenheiten schaffen will. Der heutige braune Mob zieht genauso wie damals los, um willkürlich Menschen zusammen zu schlagen, die ihnen aus rassistisachen Gründen nicht passen. Die Antifa, und Du unterschätzt, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit friedfertige Jugendlkiche sind, geht dagegen ganz konkret und nur gegen jene vor, die rassisitsche Gewalt ausführen. Das macht die Gegengewalt nicht besser, aber verständlicher. Und wenn Du Angst vor der Antifa hast, dann lässt das tief blicken.

Es sind genau Menschen wie Du, die 1933 die Machtergreifung gedultet und damit ermöglicht haben.

- Nachtrag Satire-
Es waren z.T. Zitate der satirischen Szene 
- _"Nazischlampe"_ kam von extra 3 gegen Alice Weidel
- _"Judashurensöhne"_ ist eine Anspielung auf Brandners Judaslohn
-_ "kurzschwänzige Neunazis"_ ist von Böhmermann im Rahmen der Chemnitz Ausschreitungen verwendet worden

Wir sind uns also beide einig, dass man obiges im Rahmen der politischen Korrektheit nicht sagen sollte, oder? Darum geht es. Das ist in der erkennbaren extremen Überhöhung mit zusätzlichem Hinweis natürlich Satire. Ob die Satire allerdings noch geeignet ist, gegen die neuen Nazis vorzugehen, wage ich inzwischen zu bezweifeln. Sie hilft aber, das Bewusstsein der ansonsten schweigenden Masse zu erweitern und ehedem passive Menschen auf die Straße zu bringen. Gestern war es wieder wunderschön, zusammen mit anderen 7000 Bürgern dem rechten Mob die braune Karte zu zeigen
Hannover: Tausende protestieren gegen pressefeindliche NPD-Demo | ZEIT ONLINE

Von solchen Aktionen hätte ich mir 1923 mehr gewünscht. Von daher hoffe ich noch, dass unsere Demokratie robuster ist


* Achtung, wieder satirische Überhöhung


----------



## Andregee (24. November 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Applaus Applaus. Die Faust ins Gesicht schieben...immer heiter immer weiter. Auch du hast leider gar nichts kapiert.
> Die AfD ist genauso kritsich zu sehen wie die Altparteien. Einer Weidel sieht man an das es der AUCH nicht um den Bürger geht. Ich nehm das Geheuchel keinem der Pappnasen mehr ab.
> Da werden ein paar populistische Phrasen gedroschen und wenn man dann an der Macht ist wird das System für den eigenen persönlichen Vorteil genutzt.
> Ich kenne genau zwei Politiker denen ich noch ein kleines bischen das abgenommen habe was sie gesagt haben. Das war eine Wagenknecht und ein Gysi und auch da kann ich mich täuschen.
> ...


Wer sagte noch gleich, wenn Wahlen was bewirken würden, wären sie verboten? Volker Pispers fand einen passenden Vergleich, wir sitzen in einem Zug mit Kurs auf den Abgrund und tauschen alle paar Jahre den Lockführer aus und sagen gib Gas, halt Kurs. [emoji16]Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre. Merkel selbst hat doch gesagt, daß in allen relevanten Themen gegen den Willen des Volkes entschieden wurde. Ich stimme dir zu, mit seiner Wahlstimme, übt man abseits von Bagatellentscheidungen keinen nennenswerten Einfluss auf die künftige Gestaltung aus. Man legitimiert lediglich denjenigen, der politisch unter dem Diktat der Finanzelite politisch Karriere machen kann, während der Kurs des Neoliberalismus mit einer zunehmenden Umverteilung von unten nach oben stets weiter verfolgt wird. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir zu, mit seiner Wahlstimme, übt man abseits von Bagatellentscheidungen keinen nennenswerten Einfluss auf die künftige Gestaltung aus.


Dann wählt doch einfach mal die Linken und Grünen und schaut, was passieren würde, wenn sie zusammen über 50% hätten. Du meinst also, alles bliebe gleich? Ich denke, der Zug würde langsamer fahren. Und was meinst Du würde passieren, wenn die AfD 50% bekommen würde? Ob der Zug zum Abgrund dann noch beschleunigen würde? Ist anzunehmen, oder?

Es ist genau wie 1923. Es liegt nun an uns allen, die Entwicklung in die richtigen demokratischen Bahnen zu lenken, um den Zug zum stehen zu bringen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. November 2019)

Nun SPD und Grüne war jetzt nicht der Hit


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. November 2019)

> Die Antifa, und Du unterschätzt, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit  friedfertige Jugendlkiche sind, geht dagegen ganz konkret und nur gegen  jene vor, die rassisitsche Gewalt ausführen.


Dann nenne mir mal nur eine Antifa-Demo, die gewaltfrei ablief und wo nicht mit den Gewalttätern sympathisiert wird. Wenn man mitläuft stimmt man der Gewalt zu.



> Dann wählt doch einfach mal die Linken und Grünen und schaut, was  passieren würde, wenn sie zusammen über 50% hätten. Du meinst also,  alles bliebe gleich? Ich denke, der Zug würde langsamer fahren. Und was  meinst Du würde passieren, wenn die AfD 50% bekommen würde? Ob der Zug  zum Abgrund dann noch beschleunigen würde? Ist anzunehmen, oder?


Ja wir wissen, dass du gerne Linke Abgrundpolitik unterstützt, die kein sinnvolles und zukunftsorientiertes Wirtschaftskonzept hat, sondern nur mit Enteignung und dem Geld der anderen agieren kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann nenne mir mal nur eine Antifa-Demo


Was haben Autonome mit der Antifa zu tun? Etwas mehr differenzieren wäre schön.

Um zurück in die zwanziger Jahre zu kommen, Wer zündete Syngogen an, wer verbrannte
 Bücher usw? Waren das Kommunisten oder Braune? Na, wer hat's gemacht?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was haben Autonome mit der Antifa zu tun? Etwas mehr differenzieren wäre schön.
> 
> Um zurück in die zwanziger Jahre zu kommen, Wer zündete Syngogen an, wer verbrannte
> Bücher usw? Waren das Kommunisten oder Braune? Na, wer hat's gemacht?


Die Autonomen schwenken die Antifa-Fahnen, unter Antifa identifizieren sich Randalierer.
Die Kommunisten haben unter Stalin Gulags betrieben, die haben also auch Dreck am Stecken (es gibt sogar Leute die sagen, dass da mehr Leute gestorben sind als in den Konzentrationslagern der National*sozialisten*).


----------



## Sparanus (24. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Um zurück in die zwanziger Jahre zu kommen, Wer zündete Syngogen an, wer verbrannte
> Bücher usw? Waren das Kommunisten oder Braune? Na, wer hat's gemacht?


Im Endeffekt waren die Nazis gefährlicher, aber die Kommunisten in den 20ern sind kein gutes Beispiel für eine friedliche politische Bewegung sondern nur für eine ebenfalls sehr sehr gewaltbereite politische Richtung. 

Der Unterschied zwischen Kommunismus und Nationalsozialismus ist, dass das eine die Herrschaft einer Klasse und das andere die Herrschaft einer Rasse ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. November 2019)

Nicht ohne Grund wird der Kommunismus auch als Diktatur des Proletariats bezeichnet. Also auch eine Diktatur.


----------



## Sparanus (24. November 2019)

So einfach ist das nicht zu lesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Kommunisten haben unter Stalin Gulags betrieben...


Was ist das für ein Argument? Genauso kannst Du sagen, dass Demokraten in Frankreich ermordeten und zum Zuschluss als Resümee behaupten, Mord und Totschlag sind ganz normale Dinge. Nicht Systeme töten, nicht Waffen, es sind immer Menschen.

Es geht um dieses Land, diese Kultur und unsere Vergehen. Und es geht darum, dass sich Dinge nicht wiederholen dürfen . So etwas wie in Frankreich mit einer köpferollenden Revolution oder der großen Solidarität für Gelbwesten würde es in Deutschland, der Kultur in der Revolutionäre_ "Rasen betreten verboten"_ Schilder achten, nicht geben. Während in Frankreich  Solidarität groß geschrieben wird, werden in Deutschland Gescherkschaftsführer mit dem Tod bedroht. Die russische Kultur ist wieder etwas ganz anderes, duldungsfähiger, fatalistischer etc. Wir bewegen uns darum mit unserer Argumentation in Deutschland und hier mordeten keine Kommunisten Massen, und Demokraten erst recht nicht.

Wir müssen darauf achten, was bei uns im Land passiert und das verhindern. In Russland und Frankreich können wir wenig bis nichts verändern, hier aber durchaus. Und die Parallelen zur Zeit vor 90 Jahren sind in vielem erschreckend. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. November 2019)

> Und die Parallelen zur Zeit vor 90 Jahren sind in vielem erschreckend. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


Die linken Parteien werden sowas aber definitiv nicht verhindern, das Elend wird da nur noch größer und die Forderungen nach einen noch zerstörerischen Kommunismus werden mehr.
Ein Indikator für den Wohlstand ist die Zahl der Wähler der Umverteilungsparteien. Das macht mir mehr sorgen als so ein Björn Höcke, der alleine sowieso nichts ausrichten kann (ist auch besser für uns alle) und halt in Thüringen gewählt wird.
Es braucht eine absolute Mehrheit. So funktioniert Demokratie. Wenn die niemand hat funktioniert die Demokratie so wie sie heute existiert einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## Sparanus (24. November 2019)

Wie gesagt wir brauchen eine reale soziale Marktwirtschaft. Wir müssen uns wieder an der alten Bundesrepublik orientieren, aber gleichzeitig einen modernen Weg gehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die linken Parteien werden sowas aber definitiv nicht verhindern, das Elend wird da nur noch größer und die Forderungen nach einen noch zerstörerischen Kommunismus werden mehr.


Wer sollte es sonst verhindern? Die Rechtsextremen, die mal wieder in guter deutscher Tradition 5% der Bevölkerung erschlagen wollent? Wohl kaum?

- Die Grünen sagten schon vor zwei Jahren, dass ab 2030 Verbrenner verboten werden sollten, um die Entwicklung hin zu verkaufbaren Produkten zu lenken. Der Zwergenaufstand war riesig, heute hat VW genau das als Ziel ausgegeben. 
- Die Grünen haben mit dem EEG eine wahnsinnige Revolution der Sonnen- und Windenergie eingeleitet. Seit die schwarzen Strolche an der Regierung sind, wird alles in der Richtung torpediert
- Hartz IV, als klassisches neokapitalisitsches Instrument sorgte für einen neuen Niedriglohnsektor in Deutschland, der die EU kaputt macht, weil Deutschland wie ein Panzer mit "Blitzwirtschaft" die Nachbarn überrollte. Der Mindestlohn, den Linke und Grüne parallel dazu forderten wurde nicht umgesetzt. 
- Das schwarze und gelbe Bollwerk verhindert seit vielen Jahren sinnvolle gesetze gegen Geldwäsche. Darum werden unsere Imobilen zu maßlosen Preisen mit schwarzem Geld aufgekauft. die Reichen werden reicher, die Armen zahlen mit hohen Mieten die Zeche
- Die Aufspaltung der Gesellschaft in Arm und Reich wird immer dramatischer, Sämtliche CDU Maßnahmen verschärfen das Problem nur
- ....


Keines dieser Probleme wird von Rechten der CDU/CSU oder den Rechtsextremen der AfD gelöst, ganz im Gegenteil. Diese Nationalistischen Deppen führen uns in die nächste Isolation, Krieg und Elend. Genau wie 1929 brauchen wir eine europäische Politik, keine nationalistische. Aber das geht in die Köpfe der meisten nicht herein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. November 2019)

> - Die Grünen sagten schon vor zwei Jahren, dass ab 2030 Verbtrenner  verboten werden sollten, um die Entwicklung hin zu verkaufbaren  Produkten zu lenken. Der Zwergenaufstand war riesig, heute hat VW genau  das als Ziel ausgegeben.


Das haben die aber eher deswegen gemacht, weil die in diesem Bereich auf dem Markt nichts zu sagen haben, das aber kommen wird, ob erzwungen oder nicht.



> Die Grünen haben mit dem EEG eine wahnsinnige Revolution der Sonnen- und Windenergie eingeleitet.


Die haben damit vor allem die Strompreise erhöht. In anderen Ländern zahlt man die Hälfte.



> Der Mindestlohn, den Linke und Grüne parallel dazu forderten wurde nicht umgesetzt.


Den gibt es seit 2015.



> - Die Aufspaltung der Gesellschaft in Arm und Reich wird immer dramatischer, Sämtliche CDU Maßnahmen verschärfen das Problem nur


Ist mir lieber als Kommunismus und zeigt auch dass der Wohlstand größer wird.



> Genau wie 1929 brauchen wir eine europäische Politik, keine nationalistische.


Ja, am besten die EUdSSR, wo alles zentral aus Brüssel verwaltet und kontrolliert wird.
In anderen Ländern haben die nationalen Parteien wesentlich größere Anteile.


----------



## geisi2 (24. November 2019)

Nur kurz noch...bin ja nicht der gute Don Quijote und kämpf auch nicht so gerne, schon gar nicht gegen Windmühlen...

Man wählt nicht einfach mal so  und schaut dann mal. Wie gesagt im Prinzip nichts verstanden.
Nachdem Wahlversprechen regelmäßig gebrochen werden mag ich jetzt nicht mehr. Jaja Kompromisse bla bla 
Nein es geht um die regelmäßigen 180 Grad Wendungen. Wer gegen Krieg ist und Grün gewählt hat kennt sich da aus.
Oder wenn wie bei der SPD aus dem Versprechen soziale Politik zu betreiben einfach mal Neoliberalismus wird.
Und ich höre den guten Münte noch heute nachklingen: "Es ist unfair Politiker an ihren Wahlversprechen zu messen"
Ja an was soll ich mich denn jetzt bei der Stimmabgabe orientieren wenn ich im vornherein schon weis das mir nur das Blaue vom Himmel versprochen wird.
Dann kommt der Vorschlag Grün??? Die Partei die sozusagen so gut wie NICHTS eingehalten hat? Zumal eine Roth und ein Hofreiter wirklich dumm sind.

Die Linke nachdem Wagenknecht weg ist? Neee
Noch ein kleines Beispiel zum Schluss wie gerne mit kritischen Meinungen so umgegangen wird. Der ist auch überzeugt er kämpft gegen rechts^^
YouTube

Schönen Sonntag noch und nicht wundern wenn jetzt wieder lange nichts von mir kommt.
Bin jetzt wieder soweit fit und muss mich ab morgen wieder um wichtigeres kümmern wie das normale Leben.


----------



## Andregee (24. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann wählt doch einfach mal die Linken und Grünen und schaut, was passieren würde, wenn sie zusammen über 50% hätten. Du meinst also, alles bliebe gleich? Ich denke, der Zug würde langsamer fahren. Und was meinst Du würde passieren, wenn die AfD 50% bekommen würde? Ob der Zug zum Abgrund dann noch beschleunigen würde? Ist anzunehmen, oder?
> 
> Es ist genau wie 1923. Es liegt nun an uns allen, die Entwicklung in die richtigen demokratischen Bahnen zu lenken, um den Zug zum stehen zu bringen.


Die linken hatten auf Landesebene in Berlin die Chance sich zu beweisen. Die guten Vorsätze erübrigen sich recht schnell, wenn man dem Finanzdiktat unterliegt Die Gleise sind gelegt. Hin und wieder springt vielleicht mal ein Wagon nach links oder rechts aus dem Gleis aber der Grundkurs ist gesetzt, egal wer am Gashahn dreht. Das komplette System lässt massive Abweichungen nicht zu. Es sorgt mit seinem Geflecht in den unterschiedlichsten Ebenen dazu, das in seinem Sinne entkoppelt vom Souverän regiert wird 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. November 2019)

Linke Politik lebt vom Geld der anderen, das ist irgendwann aufgebraucht und dann ist man Pleite. Leider gibt es den Länderfinanzausgleich, gäbe e den nicht wäre Berlin schon Pleite und die linke Politik hätte ein Ende.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> - Die Grünen haben mit dem EEG eine wahnsinnige Revolution der Sonnen- und Windenergie eingeleitet. Seit die schwarzen Strolche an der Regierung sind, wird alles in der Richtung torpediert



Wenn man bedenkt, was in den letzten 5 Jahren in der Wind und Solarenergie an Arbeitsplätze vernichtet wurde, ist schon erschrecken. 
Und das nur, weil die Regierung die Kohle und Atomindustrie hofiert.


----------



## Sparanus (24. November 2019)

Ein Hoch auf 16 Jahre Merkel, 16 Jahre Stillstand

Und am Ende wird sie wohl trotzdem noch als gutes Beispiel in die Geschichte eingehen...


----------



## Poulton (24. November 2019)

Wer nichts macht, macht nichts verkehrt (oder auch nicht).


----------



## Two-Face (24. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf 16 Jahre Merkel, 16 Jahre Stillstand
> 
> Und am Ende wird sie wohl trotzdem noch als gutes Beispiel in die Geschichte eingehen...


War bei Kohl auch nicht anders.
Reformstau, Schwarze Kassen und viel Geklüngel, aber er ist ja schließlich der "Kanzler der Wende". Das muss ja zwangsläufig ein gutes Beispiel für einen Regierungschef sein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nicht ohne Grund wird der Kommunismus auch als Diktatur des Proletariats bezeichnet. Also auch eine Diktatur.



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... btw.: verkauft Erika Steinbach eigentlich mittlerweile ihre Haare als Rau(s)chware? Anders kann ich mir kaum erklären, dass  ihre Hirnfürze von wegen "Die Nazis waren eine linke Partei!!1!elf" so weite Verbreitung finden. Oder liegt das einfach daran, dass eine bestimmte Klientel einfach krampfhaft alles glauben möchte, was ihr in den Kram passt?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. November 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... btw.: verkauft Erika Steinbach eigentlich mittlerweile ihre Haare als Rau(s)chware? Anders kann ich mir kaum erklären, dass  ihre Hirnfürze von wegen "Die Nazis waren eine linke Partei!!1!elf" so weite Verbreitung finden. Oder liegt das einfach daran, dass eine bestimmte Klientel einfach krampfhaft alles glauben möchte, was ihr in den Kram passt?



Was hat der Kommunismus jetzt in diesem Kontext mit dem Nationalsozialismus zu tun?

Übrigens, beide Systeme haben Gemeinsamkeiten was Freiheit und Gesellschaft betrifft.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was hat der Kommunismus jetzt in diesem Kontext mit dem Nationalsozialismus zu tun?[...]



Falls du damit fragen möchtest, warum ich das an dieser Stelle erwähnte: z.B. weil du selbst heute Nachmittag in Beitrag #663 diese aberwitzige Behauptung nahegelegt hast.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. November 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Falls du damit fragen möchtest, warum ich das an dieser Stelle erwähnte: z.B. weil du selbst heute Nachmittag in Beitrag #663 diese aberwitzige Behauptung nahegelegt hast.



Ich habe doch aufgezeigt, dass es da Gemeinsamkeiten gibt. Es ist nicht das Gleiche, aber es gibt Gemeinsamkeiten.
Das ist so wie ein Schwein und ein Rind nicht gleich sind, aber Gemeinsamkeiten haben.


----------



## Poulton (24. November 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Reformstau,


Das siehst du nur falsch. Die Abschaffung der Börsenumsatzsteuer und Wechselsteuer sowie der Wohnungsgemeinnützigkeit oder die Neuregelung des  §116 AFG, wodurch Ausgesperrte während der Dauer der Ausperrung kein Arbeitslosengeld bekommen sind doch Reformen wie sie im Buche stehen. 
Was in deiner Liste zu Kohl aber noch fehlt: Mit Reagan in Bitburg versuchen die SS zu rehabilitieren. Ein echter Historiker.


----------



## Mahoy (24. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Linke Politik lebt vom Geld der anderen, das ist irgendwann aufgebraucht und dann ist man Pleite. Leider gibt es den Länderfinanzausgleich, gäbe e den nicht wäre Berlin schon Pleite und die linke Politik hätte ein Ende.



Das ist eine markige Aussage, nur leider spielen - wie so oft - die Fakten nicht mit.

Unter den Empfängerländern des Finanzausgleichs 2018 befinden sich nämlich auch genug Kandidaten, in denen die Schwarzen und die Gelben (mit-) regieren, während unter den Geberländern wiederum auch "Linksgrünversiffte" (mit-) regieren.

In drei von vier Geberländern regieren die Grünen mit, eins wird komplett rot-grün regiert.
In drei der vier Top-Empfängerländer regiert die CDU mit, eins wird komplett schwarz-gelb regiert.

Da gibt es jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder liegen du und diejenigen, von denen du deine Weisheit beziehst, grundsätzlich falsch, was die Wirtschaftstüchtigkeit bestimmter Parteien angeht, oder die Zusammensetzung der Landesregierung hat grundsätzlich keine nennenswerten Auswirkungen auf die Wirtschaftsleistung eines Bundeslandes.

Ach übrigens, bevor jetzt jemand auf den Gedanken kommt, die Ost-West-Karte ausspielen zu wollen, wie es bei solchen Diskussionen regelmäßig der Fall ist: Unter den 12 Empfängerländern des Länderfinanzausgleichs 2018 sind je sechs alte und sechs neue Bundesländer.
Unter den Top 5 der Empfängerländer sind gleich drei alte Bundesländer. Eigentlich sogar dreieinhalb, denn das heutige Berlin besteht bekanntlich aus einen Ost- und einem Westteil. wobei letzterer auch - oder gerade - vor der Wiedervereinigung ein Schwarzes Loch für Steuergelder war.

Wie sich Einige vielleicht erinnern, ist Berlin auch zufällig die Bundeshauptstadt, und diese kommt die Nation immer teuer. Als die Bundesregierung noch in Bonn saß, versumpfte die Kohle dort.


----------



## seahawk (25. November 2019)

Der Parteitag der Jusos hat mir Mut gemacht. Es gibt noch Menschen in der Politik, die das Herz am linken Fleck tragen und Deutschland retten wollen. Schade dass die Mutterpartei nicht auch diesen Kurs fährt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. November 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Parteitag der Jusos hat mir Mut gemacht. Es gibt noch Menschen in der Politik, die das Herz am linken Fleck tragen und Deutschland retten wollen. Schade dass die Mutterpartei nicht auch diesen Kurs fährt.



Wieso soll die SPD Deutschland retten?
Die macht doch nur mehr Probleme und mehr Schulden.


----------



## seahawk (25. November 2019)

Was die Jusos beschlossen haben, ist doch toll - ein klares Ja zum demokratischen Sozialismus.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. November 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Was die Jusos beschlossen haben, ist doch toll - ein klares Ja zum demokratischen Sozialismus.



Kühnert könnte aus der DDR kommen. Enteignung als Punkt unterstützt er schon.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kühnert könnte aus der DDR kommen. Enteignung als Punkt unterstützt er schon.



Tut das Grundgesetz doch auch. Und wurde sogar schon dutzendfach umgesetzt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. November 2019)

> Tut das Grundgesetz doch auch. Und wurde sogar schon dutzendfach umgesetzt.


Aber nicht in dem Umfang in dem es Kühnert gerne hätte.
Der hätte am liebsten eine Verstaatlichung von allem.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aber nicht in dem Umfang in dem es Kühnert gerne hätte.
> Der hätte am liebsten eine Verstaatlichung von allem.



Und das machst du woran fest? Ich zitiere mich sinngemäß selbst: "Manche Leute wollen einfach krampfhaft Dinge glauben, die ihnen in den Kram passen."


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. November 2019)

Findet mal einen Schatz. Da darf ohne Entschädigung enteignet werden. Und das seit Jahrzehnten. Auch wenn die Sachen auf deinen Grundstück lagen.


----------



## Poulton (25. November 2019)

Bitte nicht von irgendwelchen markigen Parteitagsreden, flotten Sprüchen und Juso-Beschlüssen sich blenden lassen. Man schaue sich dazu an, was z.B. "_Ja, ich bin Marxist_"-Schröder, "_Überwindung der kapitalistischen Ökonomie_"-Scholz, "CDU = Klassenfeind"-Benneter oder auch "_Wer nicht ausbildet, wird umgelegt_"-Nahles bei den Jusos veranstalteten, als sie dort noch Vorsitzende waren, und was sie später wirklich in der Politik betrieben haben.


----------



## JePe (25. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kühnert könnte aus der DDR kommen. Enteignung als Punkt unterstützt er schon.



Für Rollfelder, Autobahnen und Tagebaue sind Enteignungen an der Tagesordnung. Aber hey, da geht´s ja auch um das



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> (...)Geld der anderen(...)



und nicht so einen sozialromantischen Unfug wie ein bezahlbares Dach ueber dem Kopf.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. November 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Findet mal einen Schatz. Da darf ohne Entschädigung enteignet werden. Und das seit Jahrzehnten. Auch wenn die Sachen auf deinen Grundstück lagen.



Das sind die Missstände, die wir hier haben.



> und nicht so einen sozialromantischen Unfug wie ein bezahlbares Dach ueber dem Kopf.


Das wird auch durch die SPD nicht besser. Jetzt investiert in Berlin keiner mehr, der bei klarem Verstand ist. Bedeutet Stillstand und Vergammelung.


----------



## JePe (25. November 2019)

In welchem Dir spontan einfallenden Ballungsgebiet ist die Situation denn nennenswert anders?

Der Punkt ist nicht, dass nicht investiert wird, sondern von wem, was und warum. Und da sollte die oeffentliche Hand durchaus Einfluss darauf nehmen, was mit oeffentlichem Raum passiert. Ob Enteignungen da ein am Ende sinnvolles Mittel sind, weiss ich nicht. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Dinge laufen zu lassen kein sinnvolles Mittel ist. Denn das hat uns dahin gebracht, wo wir heute sind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. November 2019)

Die Lösung ist nicht, dass alle in die Großstadt ziehen. Das Problem ist, dass man ländliche Regionen ignoriert und dort bestimmte Dinge nur ungenügend verfügbar sind. In den Großstädten ist einfach zu wenig Platz.


----------



## Mahoy (25. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kühnert könnte aus der DDR kommen. Enteignung als Punkt unterstützt er schon.



So ein Unfug. In der Bundesrepublik war man auch schon immer schnell mit Enteignungen zur Hand, wenn der Privatbesitz Bauvorhaben im Weg stand oder sich darunter durch eine Laune der Natur Bodenschätze befanden.

Heute denkt die SPD über Enteignungen nach, um den überhitzten Wohnungsmarkt zu entlasten, während die CDU eher über Enteignungen zur Erschließung von weiteren Fördergebieten für Braunkohle nachdenkt, von der man doch eigentlich weg will.

Die SPD hat sich ihren Absturz durchaus verdient, aber in Sachen Enteignungen haben ganz Andere nicht alle Latten am Zaun ...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. November 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> So ein Unfug. In der Bundesrepublik war man auch schon immer schnell mit Enteignungen zur Hand, wenn der Privatbesitz Bauvorhaben im Weg stand oder sich darunter durch eine Laune der Natur Bodenschätze befanden.  Heute denkt die SPD über Enteignungen nach, um den überhitzten Wohnungsmarkt zu entlasten, während die CDU eher über Enteignungen zur Erschließung von weiteren Fördergebieten für Braunkohle nachdenkt, von der man doch eigentlich weg will.  Die SPD hat sich ihren Absturz durchaus verdient, aber in Sachen Enteignungen haben ganz Andere nicht alle Latten am Zaun ...


  Auch diese Enteignungen sehe ich als großes Problem an.  Die SPD wird aber das Problem mit Enteignung nicht lösen. Es ist einfach zu wenig Platz für die Massen an Menschen. Macht man es noch billiger wollen noch mehr Leute nach Berlin.


----------



## Poulton (25. November 2019)

Man traut es sich halt leider nicht, ein Ansiedlungs- und Erweiterungsverbot für Firmen in den betroffenen Regionen zu verhängen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. November 2019)

Nun um Berlin herum ist ja durchaus noch Platz. Ja Berlin wächst, aber im Gegensatz zu fast allen anderen deutschen Großstädten lebten in Berlin schon einmal deutlich mehr Menschen als heute (ja nicht annehmbare Wohnsituationen damals etc)

Es ist ja auch kein Problem von denen die zuziehen etwas höhere Preise zu verlangen, aber wenn man schon Berliner ist und was neues braucht sind die Preise ein ganz großes Problem.


----------



## Mahoy (25. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Auch diese Enteignungen sehe ich als großes Problem an.  Die SPD wird aber das Problem mit Enteignung nicht lösen. Es ist einfach zu wenig Platz für die Massen an Menschen.



Der Wohnraum ist vorhanden. Es will halt nur jeder ausschließlich zu Premium-Preisen vermieten oder noch lieber gar keine Mieter annehmen, sondern mit höherer Marge und unverbindlicher an Touristen und Durchreisende vermieten. Ganz zu schweigen vom dauerhaft leerstehenden Wohnraum in den Händen von Spekulanten - die ganzen Hausbesetzer, von denen man ständig hört oder liest, setzen sich nicht bei Mietern auf den Schoß, sondern okkupieren _ungenutzte_ Häuser ... widerrechtlich, aber das Problem wird dadurch trotzdem deutlich.



> Macht man es noch billiger wollen noch mehr Leute nach Berlin.



Es gibt nur wenige attraktive Viertel in Berlin. Wer es sich leisten kann, siedelt sich im direkten Umland an, wo wie wahnsinnig gebaut wird und Wohnungen/Häuser bereits vermietet oder verkauft sind, bevor der erste Spatenstich getan wurde.
Ich für meinen Teil muss mich beruflich nach Berlin ausrichten, möchte dort aber - auch auf die Gefahr hin, mir jetzt den einen oder anderen Berliner zum Feind zu machen - weder leben noch tot über'm Zaun hängen. Aber ich kann mir die auch im Speckgürtel rapide steigenden Miete auch leisten.
Wer im - ebenfalls durch jahrelange arbeitspolitische Fehlentscheidungen aufgeblähten - Niedriglohnsektor unterwegs ist, kann es nicht.
Es ist auch nicht so, dass das Problem nur in der Hauptstadt existieren würde. Dort wird nur sehr medienwirksam dagegen angegangen.

Das schreibe ich übrigens als Immobilienbesitzer. Durch Kauf und Erbschaft gehören mir drei Objekte, von denen nur eines als Alterswohnsitz geplant ist. Die anderen beiden würde ich vermieten, wenn jemand einziehen wollte - nur liegen sie in strukturschwachen Regionen, aus denen die Leute abwandern. Derzeit zahle ich drauf, um sie zu erhalten. Die Nöte von Eigentümern sind mir also durchaus nicht fremd. Aber ich muss kein Verständnis für Leute haben, die vermieten könnten, aber lieber damit pokern. (Privat-) Eigentum ist durchaus schützenswert, aber es verpflichtet auch.

Das Märchen vom drangsalierten Privatvermieter hingegen vergisst man ohnehin am besten sofort wieder, um die geht es nämlich nicht. Gezielt wird auf Miethaie und Spekulanten, und um denen ans Leder zu wollen, muss man kein Sozialist oder gar Kommunist sein oder auch nur betroffen sein. Es genügt vollkommen, halbwegs anständig zu sein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. November 2019)

> Das Märchen vom drangsalierten Privatvermieter hingegen vergisst man  ohnehin am besten sofort wieder, um die geht es nämlich nicht.


Privat zu vermieten ist ein Horror, wenn man da die falschen Leute hat. Auch die Wohnungsgesellschaften wollen das nicht, daher werden billige Wohnungen auch nicht angeboten, das Risiko ist zu groß und die Rendite zu klein.

Aber egal was man macht, gemeckert wird immer, entweder Wohnung zu schlecht, zu klein oder zu teuer. An einen Marktpreis, der durch Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt wird, will man sich nicht anpassen.
Diese Marktverzerrungen werden noch sauer aufstoßen, aber das dauert noch ein paar Jahre.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. November 2019)

Sind wir jetzt Thema miete  ?

Folgen des Muenchner Immobilienbooms - Wenn der Spekulant die Krankenschwester vertreibt (Archiv)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. November 2019)

Natürlich hat das alles nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, Tengri, völlig richtig. Und irgendwie doch, denn es geht um die wirtschaftliche Not. Wenn Menschen in tiefem Wohlstand leben, machen sie eher komprimisse, als wenn die Nit so groß ist, dass dass alltägliche kaum zu finanzieren ist. Das war nach der Weltwirtschaftkrise 1928 ganz hart, wenn wir in Teile Europas schauen, hat dort die Finanzkrise ebenso Kahlschlag erzeugt.

Deutschlad ist auf dem Weg des abgehängt werden. Die "Boomer" gehen in Rente und es wird einen harten wirtschafltichen Wechsel geben, weil viel Kompetenz den Arbeitsmarkt verlässt. Das wird teuer und kostet Wettbewerbsfähigkeit. Das wird alles noch ganz spannend. Die Rechten bringen wie immer keine Lösungen, aber das LAnd mal wieder ordentlich zu ruinieren, dass schaffen wie locker.


----------



## Sparanus (26. November 2019)

Noch hat die AfD nichts ruiniert. Das waren andere Parteien.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Noch hat die AfD nichts ruiniert. Das waren andere Parteien.


Sie war auch noch nie an der Regierungsverantwortung und hatte damit gar nicht die Möglichkeit, etwas zu zerstören.
Ich vermute aber mal dass auch die AfD diese Probleme nicht lösen könnte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sie war auch noch nie an der Regierungsverantwortung und hatte damit gar nicht die Möglichkeit, etwas zu zerstören.
> Ich vermute aber mal dass auch die AfD diese Probleme nicht lösen könnte.


Die AfD hat schon soviel Porzelan zerbrochen, dass man gar nicht mehr weiß, wo man hin kotzen soll.
Merkt Ihr denn nicht, was dieser rechtsextreme Haufen in den Köpfen unserer Mitbürger anrichtet?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. November 2019)

> Merkt Ihr denn nicht, was dieser rechtsextreme Haufen in den Köpfen unserer Mitbürger anrichtet?


Wenn die Leute sich so leicht beeinflussen lassen haben wir ein anderes Problem.


----------



## seahawk (26. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Natürlich hat das alles nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, Tengri, völlig richtig. Und irgendwie doch, denn es geht um die wirtschaftliche Not. Wenn Menschen in tiefem Wohlstand leben, machen sie eher komprimisse, als wenn die Nit so groß ist, dass dass alltägliche kaum zu finanzieren ist. Das war nach der Weltwirtschaftkrise 1928 ganz hart, wenn wir in Teile Europas schauen, hat dort die Finanzkrise ebenso Kahlschlag erzeugt.
> 
> Deutschlad ist auf dem Weg des abgehängt werden. Die "Boomer" gehen in Rente und es wird einen harten wirtschafltichen Wechsel geben, weil viel Kompetenz den Arbeitsmarkt verlässt. Das wird teuer und kostet Wettbewerbsfähigkeit. Das wird alles noch ganz spannend. Die Rechten bringen wie immer keine Lösungen, aber das LAnd mal wieder ordentlich zu ruinieren, dass schaffen wie locker.




Es freut mich immerhin zu sehen, dass der Nachwuchs in SPD noch linke Werte pflegt und Deutschland auf einen linken Kurs bringen will. Die Gesellschaft in ihrer jetzigen Form ist so kaputt, dass der demokratische Sozialismus nötig ist.


----------



## Sparanus (26. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die AfD hat schon soviel Porzelan zerbrochen, dass man gar nicht mehr weiß, wo man hin kotzen soll.
> Merkt Ihr denn nicht, was dieser rechtsextreme Haufen in den Köpfen unserer Mitbürger anrichtet?


Ich merke eher wer denen den Weg bereitet hat und ich will lieber die Ursache bekämpfen anstatt dauernd auf Auswüchsen herum trampeln zu müssen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. November 2019)

> Die Gesellschaft in ihrer jetzigen Form ist so kaputt, dass der demokratische Sozialismus nötig ist.


Dann freue dich auf DDR 2.0, wo Mangel und Stillstand sowie ein System herrscht, was mit einer Diktatur viel Ähnlichkeit hat.
Honecker würde sich freuen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann freue dich auf DDR 2.0, wo Mangel und Stillstand sowie ein System herrscht, was mit einer Diktatur viel Ähnlichkeit hat.
> Honecker würde sich freuen.


Wem willst hier mit der DDR drohen? Den Leuten die sich zwar Luxusartikel leisten können, aber immer zu Hause bleiben weil die Kosten für gesellschaftliche Teilhabe dafür in die Höhe geschossen sind?


----------



## JePe (26. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Diese Marktverzerrungen werden noch sauer aufstoßen, aber das dauert noch ein paar Jahre.



Stimmt, spaetestens wenn die Blase mit Getoese implodiert und dieselben Leute, die heute noch den Staat verteufeln, gerne am Rettungsschirmchendrink nuckeln moechten.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann freue dich auf DDR 2.0(...)



Immer wieder "amuesant", wenn Leute, die die DDR 1.0 nur aus N24-Dokus kennen, vor ihrem Reboot warnen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. November 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Stimmt, spaetestens wenn die Blase mit Getoese implodiert und dieselben Leute, die heute noch den Staat verteufeln, gerne am Rettungsschirmchendrink nuckeln moechten.
> 
> 
> 
> Immer wieder "amuesant", wenn Leute, die die DDR 1.0 nur aus N24-Dokus kennen, vor ihrem Reboot warnen.



Wenn die gleichen Parolen wie in der DDR aufgetischt werden liegt das sehr nahe.


----------



## JePe (26. November 2019)

Koenntest Du mal ein paar davon benennen? Faktencheck und so.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. November 2019)

Sozialismus und Enteignung.
Siehe die Forenposts hier.


----------



## Andregee (26. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sie war auch noch nie an der Regierungsverantwortung und hatte damit gar nicht die Möglichkeit, etwas zu zerstören.
> Ich vermute aber mal dass auch die AfD diese Probleme nicht lösen könnte.


Keine Partei ist abseits von etwas Kosmetik dazu in der Lage da unabhängig von den besten Absichten die Politik dem Finanzdiktat unterliegt. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, daß ein Machtbestreben zumeist mit entsprechend geringer Empathie einhergeht und so ausgerechnet diejenigen Politiker sich hervortun, welche keine charakterlich besondere Eignung zeigen, sich für die Belange unterer Schichten einzusetzen und letztendlich verraten auf dem Weg nach oben nicht wenige ihre Ideale, aus purem Egoismus oder von außen gesteuert als Bedingung zum Erhalt entsprechender Posten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JePe (26. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sozialismus und Enteignung.
> Siehe die Forenposts hier.



Ich kann da keine "gleichen Parolen wie in der DDR" finden? Magst Du mir helfen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. November 2019)

> dass der demokratische Sozialismus nötig ist.


 von seahawk hier im Forum.

Zudem die Enteignungs-Forderungen von Kühnert.
EDIT: Schau mal hier: Danisch.de    >> „Mich fuckt die Gesellschaft irgendwie total ab“


----------



## Sparanus (26. November 2019)

Geh in die USA wo es solche Meinungen eher selten gibt und schau dir die Verhältnisse dort an.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Geh in die USA wo es solche Meinungen eher selten gibt und schau dir die Verhältnisse dort an.



Wenn die SPD hier regiert und das umsetzt sieht es hier ähnlich aus, nur dass dann alle betroffen sind und nicht nur die Armen.


----------



## JePe (26. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> von seahawk hier im Forum.
> 
> Zudem die Enteignungs-Forderungen von Kühnert.



Wie gesagt, Enteignungen sind an der Tagesordnungen, wenn Platz fuer die Kraefte des unfehlbaren freien Marktes geschaffen werden muss. Also fuer Industrieanlagen, Verkehrswege oder zukunftssichere Dinge wie zuletzt Grundstuecke im Hambacher Forst.

Was den demokratischen Sozialismus und die DDR angeht, so haben die ungefaehr soviel miteinander zu tun wie die Identitaeren mit Ausweispapieren. Der demokratische Sozialismus a la SPD ist seit 2007 Bestandteil des Parteiprogramms. Wirklich unverfroren von Herrn Kuehnert, bisweilen daran zu erinnern, wofuer die SPD eigentlich stehen will. Wen der dort beschriebene Zustand irgendwie an die DDR erinnert, in der ich gelebt habe, der gehoert auf die Couch. Und zwar nicht die zum Ausruhen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. November 2019)

Sozialismus ist immer eine Art Diktatur, egal ob man den demokratisch gestalten will oder nicht.
Die DDR nannte sich auch demokratisch, hatte aber eher andere Eigenschaften.


----------



## Sparanus (26. November 2019)

Du bist hoffentlich so konsequent und vermeidest falsches Labeling indem du es unterlässt dich als gebildet zu bezeichnen.

Ist ja nicht zu glauben, was du da loslässt.


----------



## Andregee (26. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sozialismus ist immer eine Art Diktatur, egal ob man den demokratisch gestalten will oder nicht.
> Die DDR nannte sich auch demokratisch, hatte aber eher andere Eigenschaften.


Der sogenannte Sozialismus der DDR war diktatorisch gestaltet, da er in wirtschaftlichen Belangen und damit einhergehend dem Lebensstandard der Bürger unterlegen war und somit seine Legitimation vor dem Bürger nicht ohne Repressalien wahren konnte. Ohne eine Konkurrenz der Systeme wäre die Faktenlage jedoch eine völlig andere zumal der Kapitalismus und Wohlstand für viele DDR Bürger nichts weiter als ein Blendwerk war, denn mit Zusammenbruch des Ostblocks befanden sich die Lohnsklaven plötzlich nicht mehr östlich des antifaschistischen Schutzwalls, sondern wurden zum elementaren Bestandteil des Arbeitsmarktes. Der Kapitalismus musste sich nicht mehr als überlegenes System gebaren, der massiv zunehmende Neoliberalismus mit seiner massiven Kapitalkonzentration zeigt sein wahres Gesicht. Gut nun könnte man dagegenhalten das wenn in baldige Zukunft 3 Jobs zum bestreiten des Lebensunterhaltes wie in den USA notwendig werden, das man sich die Miete sparen kann, wenn man eh keine Zeit zum Wohnen hat. Dann erübrigt sich auch die Mietproblematik in den Metropolen. Ich glaube auch das so mancher US Amerikaner froh über den Lebensstandard der DDR wäre, spätestens dann wenn er seine Medikamente nicht mehr finanzieren kann. Ja ich weiß, im Kapitalismus kann jeder zu Wohlstand gelangen, nur leider nicht alle. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (26. November 2019)

Gegen Kinderarmut,bezahlbare wohnraum und das die Leute später mit ihren Arbeit dann gute Rente kriegen statt Altersarmut  sind ja linksversiffte Gutmensch Gedankentum , frag mich dann was "konservative Gedanken sind " 
Gewinne  privatisieren und Verluste sozialisieren  und die Wasserversorgung an Nestle "verschenken "?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. November 2019)

> das die Leute später mit ihren Arbeit dann gute Rente kriegen



Das geht nicht mehr, weil die Leute länger leben und damit länger aus der Kasse Geld erhalten und zu wenige einzahlen.
Das kann auch die SPD nicht ändern, das ist Mathematik.
Schon heute funktioniert das Rentensystem nicht mehr, der Staat muss einbezahlen.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn die SPD hier regiert und das umsetzt sieht es hier ähnlich aus, nur dass dann alle betroffen sind und nicht nur die Armen.



Die SPD hat ab 1998 bis 2005 regiert und jeder weiß, was dabei raus gekommen ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. November 2019)

In meinem beruflichen Umfeld wählen sehr sehr wenige cdu/FDP Konsorten. 

Früher gaben die oft SPD ihre Stimme, jetzt ist  mehr grüne und die linke. 

Afd Wähler bestimmt nur unter  1 Prozent ,  in 30 Jahren brauchen wir sowieso 1 Millionen  ausländische Pflegepersonal( will doch hier keiner für das Geld kaputt arbeiten und dann ins Altersarmut landen), aber die machen sowieso große Bogen um Deutschland und besonders die neue Bundesländer, also die guten pflegekräfte, wir bekommen dann die Reste.

Andere Länder suchen ja auch und dort ist es halt besser


----------



## Mahoy (26. November 2019)

Der Geist von McCarthy hat gerade angrufen; er will seine Parolen zurückhaben.
Gibt es außerhalb der US-Idiotengürtels immer noch Leute, die soziale Politik ernstlich mit Sozialismus gleichsetzen? 

Und was die SPD angeht, kann man dieser hauptsächlich Planlosigkeit und Wankelmut vorwerfen. Damals hat damals die Privatisierung vorangetrieben, was, wie wir alle wissen, natürlich total DDR-typisch ist  und Desozialisierung zur Folge hatte.
Heute wird in der SPD über eine teilweise Deprivatisierung nachgedacht, und zwar aus sozialen Gründen.

Ein Instrument dafür sind nun einmal Enteignungen, die - wie nun schon mehrfach festgestellt - im Grundgesetz der Bundesrepublik Deutschland verankert sind und paradoxerweise von den Schwarzen und Gelben (also denen, die das ständig das Hohelied des Privateigentums singen) viel häufiger angewandt werden, um Lobbyisten zufrieden zu stellen.

Das Problem nun ist aber, dass jetzt doch tatsächlich so ein blassroter Jungspund wagt, zur Abwechslung nicht über Enteignungen des Privatbürgers, sondern Enteignungen von Spekulanten nachzudenken. Und schon sieht mancher sowohl das Ende der freiheitlich demokratischen Grundordnung als auch der herrschenden Wirtschaftsordnung in Form eines Instant-Revivals der DDR hereinbrechen.

Ich würde es gerne schonend formulieren, aber dafür fehlen selbst mir die Worte, daher schreibe ich es mal  ganz unverblümt: Sagt mal, Leute, wart ihr im Bierkeller, als der Herrgott Hirn vom Himmel warf? 
Die junge SPD macht nichts Anderes, als eine erwiesenermaßen verfehlte Politik der alten SPD zu korrigieren. Den einzigen Vorwurf, den man der SPD machen kann ist der, dass sie so lange dafür gebraucht haben.

Ob das Vorgehen jetzt wirklich zielführend wäre, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Aber wenn ich mir den Murks anhöre, der dazu aus allen anderen Lagern kommt, scheint mir die Idee der SPD doch immer noch der beste dumme Einfall zu sein, den irgend jemand gerade anzubieten hat.


----------



## Two-Face (26. November 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die junge SPD macht nichts Anderes, als eine erwiesenermaßen verfehlte Politik der alten SPD zu korrigieren. Den einzigen Vorwurf, den man der SPD machen kann ist der, dass sie so lange dafür gebraucht haben.


Da wär' ich mir nicht so sicher, wenn ich mir angucke, wie viele Jusos tatsächlich Scholz wählen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. November 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Geist von McCarthy hat gerade angrufen; er will seine Parolen zurückhaben.
> Gibt es außerhalb der US-Idiotengürtels immer noch Leute, die soziale Politik ernstlich mit Sozialismus gleichsetzen? .


Diese Deppen des Bible Belt gibt es bei uns genauso, organisiert in bestimmten Parteien




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Menschen sind so dämlich. Was haben Mindestlöhne, Urlaubstage, Kündigungsschutz etc, mit Sozialismus zu tun? Aber gut, man muss damit leben, dass große Teile der Bevölkerung genau wie 1933 einfach zu dumm sind, um anzusehen, was passieren wird.


----------



## Mahoy (26. November 2019)

War das nicht das Wahlplakat der CDU in den neuen Bundesländern, als dort noch viele aus Gewohnheit dunkelrot wählten?

Das macht den Spruch natürlich nicht schlauer, ändert aber den Kontext ein wenig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. November 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> War das nicht das Wahlplakat der CDU in den neuen Bundesländern, als dort noch viele aus Gewohnheit dunkelrot wählten?.


Nein, das sagten die CDU Verräter schon 1976 im Wahlkampf Kohl gegen Schmidt und heute schwafelt die AfD davon.


----------



## Poulton (26. November 2019)

"dumm, dreist und töricht"-Kohl

Kurze Zeit nach dem Streik erfolgte auch die Neuregelung des §116 AFG, von der ich weiter vorne schonmal geschrieben habe. Ein Schelm wer da an Reagan und seinen Umgang mit dem Fluglotsenstreik 1981 in den USA denkt und die Folgen davon.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Diese Deppen des Bible Belt gibt es bei uns genauso, organisiert in bestimmten Parteien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, wir wissen mittlerweile, dass jeder, der nicht deine politische Meinung unterstützt, für dich dumm ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ja, wir wissen mittlerweile, dass jeder, der nicht deine politische Meinung unterstützt, für dich dumm ist.


Bible Belt umfasst wissenschaftsablehnende Kreationisten, die es z.B. geschafft haben, dass in Schulen keine Evolutionslehre mehrunterrichtet wird. Das ist tiefster Fundamentalismus. Das hat mit "Meinung" nichts zu tun, dass ist Zersetzung unserer aufgeklärten Gesellschaft und ein Weg zurück ins tiefe Mittelalter. Oder zusammengefasst: DEPPEN


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Bible Belt umfasst wissenschaftsablehnende Kreationisten, die es z.B. geschafft haben, dass in Schulen keine Evolutionslehre mehrunterrichtet wird. Das ist tiefster Fundamentalismus. Das hat mit "Meinung" nichts zu tun, dass ist zersetzung unserer aufgeklärten Gesellschaft und ein Weg zurück ins tiefe Mittelalter. DEPPEN


Es ging hier NICHT um Bible Belt, sondern um die CDU.


----------



## Andregee (26. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das geht nicht mehr, weil die Leute länger leben und damit länger aus der Kasse Geld erhalten und zu wenige einzahlen.
> Das kann auch die SPD nicht ändern, das ist Mathematik.
> Schon heute funktioniert das Rentensystem nicht mehr, der Staat muss einbezahlen.


Unsere Gesellschaft ist produktiver denn je, es haben sich nur zu viel besser gestellte aus dem System entziehen können. In der Schweiz funktioniert die umlagefinanzierte Rente. Die Schweiz ist wohl ein sozialistischer Musterstaat und rechnen können die dann auch nicht. Das dritte Standbein, die private Altersvorsorge ist jedenfalls zum scheitern verurteilt, da zuviel Geld in den Kanälen der Finanzwirtschaft versickert und die Erträge quasi Dank der EZB und der Verschleppung der Euro Insolvenz sich bestenfalls auf 0 beziffern lassen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. November 2019)

Und jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum Thema ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (26. November 2019)

Ich glaub das ist bei ihm vergebene Liebesmüh. Er hat schon beim letzten mal nicht verstanden, was es mit der Beitragsbemessungsgrenze auf sich hat, der Versicherungspflichtgrenze oder das z.B. Selbstständige sich aus der SV ausklinken können sowie Einkommen aus Miete, Pacht, Kapitalerträge, etc. nicht mit bei der Berechnung der SV-Beiträge mit einbezogen werden. Also eigentlich das, was normaler Schulstoff ist (oder zu meiner Zeit noch war) und man als Allgemeinbildung vorraussetzen sollte.
Beitragsbemessungsgrenze – Wikipedia


----------



## Tengri86 (26. November 2019)

A1 von Hamburg bis Bremen: Autobahn-Betreiber verliert vor OLG Celle gegen Bund - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Keine Nachzahlung vom Bund: Millionenklage von Autobahnbetreiber A1 mobil abgewiesen | ZEIT ONLINE

"Der Betreiber rechnete mit einer sehr üppigen Rendite. Über den gesamten Zeitraum erwartete A1 mobil pro Jahr durchschnittlich stolze 30 Prozent."  

Habe das gar nicht mitgekriegt


----------



## eminAevoLI (26. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann freue dich auf DDR 2.0, wo Mangel und Stillstand sowie ein System herrscht, was mit einer Diktatur viel Ähnlichkeit hat.
> Honecker würde sich freuen.



Was ist an Stillstand schlimm?

Stillstand oder kleine Entwicklungsschritte wo jeder sein Seelenheil findet ist doch weit besser als das was heute ist,
zig tausende obdachlos, 
zig Millionen in Hartz gefangen, 
zig Millionen in der Aufstockung gefangen, 
zig Millionen im max. Mindestgehalt gefangen.
zig Millionen  Verschuldet was diese nie zurück zahlen können (*SCNR* bin ich auch dabei)
zig Millionen die in desolaten Wohnungen leben
zig Millionen die sich nicht mal 3 Mahlzeiten aus dem Discounter leisten können


Haupsache die Unternehmer bzw. Vorstande (Akademiker) können ihren Reibach machen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. November 2019)

> Was ist an Stillstand schlimm?


Befasse dich mal mit der Wirtschaft in der DDR, dann siehst du, was das bedeutet. Mangel und keine Weiterentwicklung. Warten auf ein neues Auto, warten auf einen neuen Siphon, wenn deiner kaputt ist.

Stillstand bedeutet auf Dauer immer Niedergang.


----------



## Sparanus (26. November 2019)

Aber du solltest auch dran denken, dass andere große Reiche untergegangen sind weil sie sich übernommen haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. November 2019)

Das ist korrekt, aber wenn man sich die Mehrheit ansieht geht es der im Sozialismus auf Dauer immer schlecht, weil kein Streben nach Weiterentwicklung vorhanden ist bzw. unterdrückt wird.


----------



## Sparanus (26. November 2019)

Maßlosigkeit zu begrenzen ist aber kein Sozialismus.

Wohlstand muss sehr wohl mit der Leistung die man bringt zusammen hängen, aber mir kann keiner sagen, dass die momentanen Zustände in Ordnung sind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. November 2019)

> Wohlstand muss sehr wohl mit der Leistung die man bringt zusammen  hängen, aber mir kann keiner sagen, dass die momentanen Zustände in  Ordnung sind.


Diese sind keineswegs in Ordnung, werden aber keineswegs durch Linke Politik gelöst, eher noch verschlimmert. Es gibt keinen Staat wo Linke Politik a la SPD dauerhaft für mehr Wohlstand gesorgt hat.


----------



## -Shorty- (26. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt, aber wenn man sich die Mehrheit ansieht geht es der im Sozialismus auf Dauer immer schlecht, weil kein Streben nach Weiterentwicklung vorhanden ist bzw. unterdrückt wird.



Die Mehrheit hat auch unter der aktuellen Demokratie wenig Weiterentwicklung. In einigen Ländern sichern wir unseren Standard durch Kinderarbeit oder menschenunwürdige Arbeitsbedingungen.
Noch schlechtere Karten hat ein Individuum innerhalb einer Diktatur also worauf willst du hinaus? 

PS: Keine dieser Gesellschaftsformen beinhaltet die Endlichkeit der zur Verfügung stehenden Ressourcen, alle laufen auf eine Unendlichkeit hinaus um zu Bestehen. Vielleicht lohnt es dort mal anzusetzen.


----------



## Poulton (26. November 2019)

Immer schön das Wirtschaftslobbymantra herunterbeten und jede Abweichung des Sozialismus bezichtigen. Nicht das man noch aufhört daran zu glauben. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YgYEuJ5u1K0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Je stärker der Schlag, umso fester der Glauben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. November 2019)

> In einigen Ländern sichern wir unseren Standard durch Kinderarbeit oder menschenunwürdige Arbeitsbedingungen.
> Noch schlechtere Karten hat ein Individuum innerhalb einer Diktatur also worauf willst du hinaus?


Dass die Leute endlich verstehen, dass Sozialismus immer in eine Diktatur führt und immer im Stillstand und Elend endet.
Es gibt kein Beispiel wo das nicht so ist bzw. wo so ein System über längere Zeit erfolgreich war.



> PS: Keine dieser Gesellschaftsformen beinhaltet die Endlichkeit der zur  Verfügung stehenden Ressourcen, alle laufen auf eine Unendlichkeit  hinaus um zu Bestehen. Vielleicht lohnt es dort mal anzusetzen.


Sobald das der Fall ist werden entweder Recycling wirtschaftlich oder andere Ressourcen genutzt.
Beispiel Müll: Heute gräbt man Müllberge aus, weil es jetzt rentabel ist, diesen Müll zu recyceln.


----------



## Poulton (26. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dass die Leute endlich verstehen, dass Sozialismus immer in eine Diktatur führt und immer im Stillstand und Elend endet.
> Es gibt kein Beispiel wo das nicht so ist bzw. wo so ein System über längere Zeit erfolgreich war.


Mal abgesehen davon, dass du auch weiterhin nicht den Unterschied  zwischen Real existierenden Sozialismus, wie man ihn z.B. in Kuba, ehemaligen DDR und  Venezuela hat, und Demokratischen Sozialismus kennst, wie er z.B. in Chile unter Allende angestrebt wurde oder in der CSSR während des Prager Frühlings, gilt für deinen so  angehimmelten Kapitalismus: Kapitalismus bezeichnet eine auf  Warenproduktion, Marktwirtschaft, Investition von Kapital, Lohnarbeit  und Profit beruhende Produktionsweise. Es ist gleichzeitig eine  Gesellschaftsordnung, deren sozialen, politischen, kulturellen und  rechtlichen Verhältnisse durch die Herrschaft des Kapitals bestimmt  werden. Die Herrschaft des Kapitals hat daher Systemcharakter. Mit der  Demokratie ist es in so einem System also alles andere als weit her.

Rein interessehalber: Müsste für dich Pinochet nicht der Superstar sein?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Staat wo Linke Politik a la SPD dauerhaft für mehr Wohlstand gesorgt hat.


Wo hat die SPD bitte groß Linke Politik gemacht? Agenda 2010? Hedge-Fonds? ...
Abgesehen  davon:  Kapitalismus,  Grundgesetz, die FDP von 1971 und der sozialistische  Partisanenprofessor Wolfgang Abendroth - OXI Blog


> [...]
> Was die FDP noch 1971 über den Kapitalismus wusste
> 
> So  zu denken, war einmal viel weiter verbreitet, als es heute oft   scheint. Die Freiburger Thesen der FDP von 1971 zum Beispiel wussten,   dass dort, »wo Ziele liberaler Gesellschaft durch den Selbstlauf der   privaten Wirtschaft nicht erreicht werden können, wo somit von einem   freien Spiel der Kräfte Ausfallserscheinungen oder gar   Perversionstendenzen für die Ziele liberaler Gesellschaft drohen«, es   »gezielter Gegenmaßnahmen des Staates mit den Mitteln des Rechts«   bedürfe. Die Freidemokraten, die diesen Namen damals zu Recht trugen,   sahen Freiheit und Recht »nach unseren geschichtlichen Erfahrungen   bedroht durch die Tendenz zur Akkumulation von Besitz und Geld, die die   Reichen immer reicher werden lässt, und die Tendenz zur Konzentration   des privaten Eigentums an den Produktionsmitteln in wenigen Händen«.   Und: »Die Tendenzen zur Akkumulation des privaten Kapitals, wie sie  etwa  in der Verzinsung des Geldes, aber auch in der Wertsteigerung des   Bodens sichtbar werden, sind einem über Gewinnstreben und  Marktnachfrage  gesteuerten Wirtschaftssystem ebenso eigentümlich, wie  die Tendenzen  zur Konzentration des privaten Eigentums an den  Produktionsmitteln.«
> [...]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. November 2019)

> Rein interessehalber: Müsste für dich Pinochet nicht der Superstar sein?


Ich halte von Diktatoren nicht viel.

In einem freien Markt (ohne Monopole/Kartelle, also POlypol) besteht immer ein Streben nach Innovation und Verbesserung, in einer Planwirtschaft, die einige Leute gerne hätten, existiert das nicht. Von oben wird diktiert was wieviel und in welcher Qualität. Dann entsteht Stillstand, während der Rest der Welt sich immer weiter verbessert.
Das ist völlig natürlich. Warum soll man mehr arbeiten, wenn es dafür nicht auch mehr gibt?
Wenn man den Wohnungsbau sozialisiert wird da Stillstand und Verwahrlosung herrschen. So war das schon immer und wird auch in Zukunft sein, völlig egal wie die SPD das lösen will.

Sozialismus ist zudem immer einer Art Diktatur und massive Einschränkung der Freiheit, völlig egal ob man den demokratisch nennt oder nicht. 
Sozialismus bedeutet Einheitsgedöns überall. Da ist dann auch die Einheitspartei und Einheitsmeinung damit verbunden.
Demokratisch heißt in erster Linie, dass gewählt wird. Das wurde z.B. in der DDR auch, aber mit Einheitswahllisten.

Demokratischer Sozialismus kam im Wortlaut der PDS vor, das war die Nachfolgepartei der SED mit vielen hochrangigen SED-Mitgliedern. Wären die nicht auf 100% Sozialismus gewesen wären die nicht in der SED hochgekommen.


----------



## Poulton (26. November 2019)

Immer feste an den freien Markt glauben, Herr Lindner und das irgendwelche unsichtbaren und gottgleichen Wurstfinger irgendetwas könnten.
State of innovation: Busting the private-sector myth | New Scientist
Besonderes Schmankerl daraus:


> [...]
> Apple is a perfect example. In its early stages the company received  government cash support via a $500,000 small business investment company  grant. And every technology that makes the iPhone a smartphone owes its  vision and funding to the state: the internet, GPS, touchscreen  displays and even the voice-activated smartphone assistant Siri all  received state cash. The US Defence Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA)  bankrolled the internet, and the CIA and the military funded GPS. So,  although the US is sold to us as the model example of progress through  private enterprise, innovation there has benefited from a very  interventionist state.
> “Every technology that makes the iPhone a smartphone owes its vision and funding to the state”
> The examples don’t just come from the military arena, either. The US National Institutes of Health spends around $30 billion every year  on pharmaceutical and biotechnology research and is responsible for 75  per cent of the most innovative new drugs annually. Even the algorithm behind Google benefited from US National Science Foundation (NSF) funding.
> ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. November 2019)

Das ist alles spannend, und natürlich ist die Frage, welches System wir denn nutzen sollten, eng mit dem Thema verbunden, aber wir sollten immer versuchen, einen Kontext zur Zeit um 1929 und folgende Jahre zu finden.

Danke


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist alles spannend, und natürlich ist die Frage, welches System wir denn nutzen sollten, eng mit dem Thema verbunden, aber wir sollten immer versuchen, einen Kontext zur Zeit um 1929 und folgende Jahre zu finden.
> 
> Danke


Der Erfolg oder Misserfolg eines Wirtschaftssystems hat maßgeblich mit dem Wahlverhalten der Leute zu tun,
Wenn es denen gut geht, haben Komunisten und Sozialisten (auch Nationalsozialisten) eher wenige Stimmen, es sei denn sie regieren gerade.
Geht es den Leuten schlecht sind die Rufe nach radikalen Veränderungen laut. So war es auch als die Nationalsozialisten 40% erreichten.


----------



## Sparanus (26. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich halte von Diktatoren nicht viel.
> 
> In einem freien Markt (ohne Monopole/Kartelle, also POlypol)


Diese zu verhindern ist aber ein Eingriff des Staates!


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. November 2019)

Wie steht es denn eigentlich um die Demokratie, wenn - völlig egal, mit welchen Versprechen die gewählten Parteien mal angetreten sind - letztlich nichts umgesetzt wird, was maßgeblich gegen die Interessen der allmächtigen Wirtschaft steht?


----------



## Andregee (27. November 2019)

Dann ist die sogenannte Demokratie eine Plutokratie, genau in dieser leben wir eigentlich und das Scheinkonstrukt in welchem einem vorgekaukelt wird, ist ein perfektes Antirebellionssystem, in dem es einen glauben lässt, das man irgendwie einen Einfluss ausüben könne, in dem man die Schachfiguren statt der eigentlichen Spieler austauscht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. November 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wie steht es denn eigentlich um die Demokratie, wenn - völlig egal, mit welchen Versprechen die gewählten Parteien mal angetreten sind - letztlich nichts umgesetzt wird, was maßgeblich gegen die Interessen der allmächtigen Wirtschaft steht?



Es ist eine repräsentative Demokratie, du hast kein Recht über Inhalte abzustimmen. Abgeordnete sind an keine Wahlversprechen gebunden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es ist eine repräsentative Demokratie, du hast kein Recht über Inhalte abzustimmen. Abgeordnete sind an keine Wahlversprechen gebunden.



Das ist aber keine inhaltliche, sondern eine rein definitorische Antwort. 

Also nochmal konkret: wie ist es denn um die Demokratie bestellt, wenn sich ohnehin immer nur die Interessen einer bestimmten Gruppe durchsetzen, unabhängig der Wahlergebnisse? Ist es dann Demokratie?


----------



## geisi2 (27. November 2019)

Verdammt ich hätte es lassen sollen und die Woche den Männerschnupfen auskurieren sollen. 
Hier noch ein schönes Beispiel und Analogie zu damaligen Nazimethoden und wie sie heute gerne von den Idealisten mit ihren ach so hohen Werten angewendet werden.

Andreas Stein auf Twitter: "Wie lange will @daserste diesen entsetzlichen, rechten, neoliberalen Dummschwaetzer Dieter #Nuhr eigentlich noch im Programm halten, ohne sich nicht der eigenen Unglaubwuerdigkeit bezichtigen zu muessen?
#NuhrimErsten
https://t.co/yO66GgmxSd"

Schauen wir doch genauer hin:

Aussage Herr Stein
"Wie lange will @daserste diesen entsetzlichen, rechten, neoliberalen Dummschwätzer Dieter #Nuhr eigentlich noch im Programm halten, ohne sich nicht der eigenen Unglaubwürdigkeit bezichtigen zu müssen?"

Ein sehr plakatives Beispiel. Es wird gefordert Herrn Nuhr "abzuschalten" wie es auch bei anderen "unliebsamen Objekten" in der Vergangenheit gemacht wurde...
Neben dem Aufruf "den mal abzuschalten" wird mit der beliebten rechten Keule gearbeitet. Diffamierung war auch ein beliebtes Mittel gegen "unliebsame Objekte" damals....

Ein User auf Twitter trifft es recht deutlich. Zitat:
"Also ich sehe es auch so wie Sie, Herr Stein, dass man Menschen, welche andere Meinungen vertreten als man selber, verbieten muss. Am besten man setzt die in einen Zug und fährt... Ooops, das hatten wir doch schonmal."

Ein weiteres Zitat aus dem Tweet:
"Genau! Wenn Andreas Stein, Dieter Nuhrs Meinung nicht akzeptiert, muss dieser natürlich seinen Job an den Nagel hängen! Weil Andreas Stein Meinung ist die richtige und alle anderen FALSCH! Lang lebe der Faschismus!"

Als Antwort kam dann von Herrn Stein:
"Extra deswegen bei Twitter angemeldet? Wow! Vielen Dank, du kleiner Robot oder gekaufter Stimmungsmacher!"

Sehr sympathisch dieser Herr Stein. Geht auch noch lustig in dem Stil weiter...

Hier ein weiteres Beispiel für den Irrsinn:
CDU und AfD als „buergerliche Koalition“ bezeichnet – MDR entschuldigt sich - WELT

Das ist natürlich ein Skandal denn solche Aussagen "vergiften" ja das "Gedankengut" jetzt mal frei übersetzt was Rottkaeppchen hier auch immer gerne ausführt.
Alles rechts was nur ansatzweise kritisch ist oder wie in dem Fall wenn eine Journalistin ein "falsches" Wort benutzt bei einer Fragestellung.
Ein Verbrechen das in der heutigen Zeit natürlich mit Kündigung und damit Entziehung der eigentl. Lebensgrundlage geahndet werden muss.
Und egal wie man es dreht un wendet die AfD wurde von den Bürgern gewählt. So ist das nunmal in einer Demokratie. Die Aussage war faktisch richtig aber sowas darf man einfach nicht sagen weil...das ist halt einfach so od. Rottkaepchen.
Das ist vergiftetes Gedankengut usw....

Wie gesagt ich lass mich da nicht als Rechter od. Nazi framen. Das wurde schon versucht als ich noch Diskussionen über Die Linke hatte. Da waren nur die Vorzeichen anders. Sozialromantiker, Kommunist etc pp waren da die Kampfbegriffe und eine Linke unwählbar.

Ich sehe nur die Entwicklung sehr kritisch gerade diese totalitäre Meinungsdiktat gepaart mit den "hohen Idealen" der Grünen/SPD und auch CDU und ihrer Anhänger.
Denn auch hier gibt es Parallelen. Eine NSDAP wollte damals ja auch nur das Beste und die SPD war der Feind. Jeder der sich kritisch dazu geäussert hat wurde in den Anfangszeiten mit denselben Mitteln bearbeitet wie es heute gang und gebe ist.
Diffamieren, denunzieren mundtot machen und am besten noch die Lebensgrundlage entziehen. Alles Methoden die ich persönlich ablehne und extrem widerlich finde.

Ich halte es auch für Ablenkung und eine AfD stört einfach. Die Kernfrage ist wie ein User hier schön geschrieben hat
"Wie steht es denn eigentlich um die Demokratie, wenn - völlig egal, mit welchen Versprechen die gewählten Parteien mal angetreten sind - letztlich nichts umgesetzt wird, was maßgeblich gegen die Interessen der allmächtigen Wirtschaft steht?" 
Das ist mit unser Hauptproblem und die AfD das Symptom.


----------



## seahawk (27. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich halte von Diktatoren nicht viel.
> 
> In einem freien Markt (ohne Monopole/Kartelle, also POlypol) besteht immer ein Streben nach Innovation und Verbesserung, in einer Planwirtschaft, die einige Leute gerne hätten, existiert das nicht. Von oben wird diktiert was wieviel und in welcher Qualität. Dann entsteht Stillstand, während der Rest der Welt sich immer weiter verbessert.
> Das ist völlig natürlich. Warum soll man mehr arbeiten, wenn es dafür nicht auch mehr gibt?
> ...



Sozialismus bedeutet Gerechtigkeit, sozialen Ausgleich, nachhaltige Wirtschaft und eine gerechte Beteiligung der Arbeiter am Gewinn.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. November 2019)

> Also nochmal konkret: wie ist es denn um die Demokratie bestellt, wenn  sich ohnehin immer nur die Interessen einer bestimmten Gruppe  durchsetzen, unabhängig der Wahlergebnisse? Ist es dann Demokratie?


Ich sage eine repräsentative Demokratie ist nicht wirklich eine.



> Sozialismus bedeutet Gerechtigkeit, sozialen Ausgleich, nachhaltige  Wirtschaft und eine gerechte Beteiligung der Arbeiter am Gewinn.


Also hat dir die DDR gefallen?
Dort gab es den Sozialismus in voller Ausführung.


----------



## geisi2 (27. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich sage eine repräsentative Demokratie ist nicht wirklich eine.
> 
> 
> Also hat dir die DDR gefallen?
> Dort gab es den Sozialismus in voller Ausführung.



Sehe ich  ähnlich. Aber er spricht das eigentliche Problem gut an.  Unsere Politiker lassen sich mit Versprechungen wählen um dann offen und korrupt Klientelpolitik zu betreiben.
Man kann sich jetzt über das demokratisch streiten...uns Bürgern wäre ja schon geholfen wenn wirklich Politik für den Bürger oder das Volk gemacht werden würde.

Für mich gibt es eas die verschiedenen gesellschftlichen/politischen System betrifft die Unterscheidung zwischen Theorie und praktischer Ausführung.
Wirklichen Sozialismus oder Kommunismus hat es in dem Sinn nie gegeben. Für mich waren das immer nur Fassaden.
Gutes Beispiel ist da auch die SPD. Sozialdemokratisch...lassen wir das demokratisch mal raus. Sozial und SPD? Reine Fassade
Russland und die DDR war "die Farm der Tiere" etc etc. Ansich Diktaturen hinter der Fassade des Kommunismus.
Die DDR hatte auch demokratisch im Namen^^

Übrigens war z.B. eine Frau Weidel früher bei Goldman Sachs tätig. Nur für diejenigen die meinen das andere Lager würde eine wirkliche Veränderung bringen oder hat die Interessen der Bürger im Sinn hat. Ich weis nicht an was es liegt aber eine Bekannter hat das mal gut beschrieben und das scheint eine Grundregel sowohl in der Politik als auch in der Wirtschaft zu sein wenn man sich das Spitzenpersonal der Konzerne und der Parteien ohne Ausnahmen so anschaut: "******** schwimmt immer oben"

Solange die Masse oder anders ausgedrückt das Volk das Lagerdenken nicht mal lässt sondern mal auf den Trichter kommt das das eigentliche Problem das komplette politische System ist das wir momentan haben wird sich nichts ändern sondern wie wir alle im Laufe der Jahre gesehen haben wird es eher schlimmer werden.
Was wir momentan in unserer Demokratie als Schafsherde wählen können ist nur die Farbe des Zauns. Der grüne Zaun ist auch nicht besser als der schwarz/rote den wir haben, eher noch schlimmer.  Und der Alternative  Zaun wirds auch nicht richten


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. November 2019)

> Für mich gibt es eas die verschiedenen gesellschftlichen/politischen  System betrifft die Unterscheidung zwischen Theorie und praktischer  Ausführung.


Gerade beim Sozialismus wird schon von der Definition her festgelegt, dass alles gleich sein soll.
Damit ist Implizit dann auch eine massive Einschränkung der Freiheit eines jeden Einzelnen inbegriffen.


----------



## JePe (27. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich sage eine repräsentative Demokratie ist nicht wirklich eine.



Was fuer ein Demokratiemodell darf´s denn dann sein? Das englische, bei dem mit 51% zu 49% jahrelang die politische Handlungsfaehigkeit ausgehebelt ist, nachdem man das Stimmvieh mit Lug und Betrug an die Urnen gekoedert hat? Oder lieber die Krim-Edition, wo gruene Maenneken dafuer sorgen, dass eine Partei, die bei der Wahl zuvor noch im unteren einstelligen Prozentbereich abgeschnitten hat, ein Referendum durchfuehrt, mit Fabelwerten gewinnt und eine gesamteuropaeische Krise begruendet?

Mag schon sein, dass Du die repraesentative Demokratie doof findest, weil sie eine Konsensdemokratie ist, bei der man Mehrheiten finden und dafuer Kompromisse eingehen muss. Ich wuesste nicht, was eine qualitativ sinnvolle Alternative sein soll, habe aber zusehends den Eindruck, dass Du anarchistischen Zustaenden nicht abgeneigt bist, bei denen derjenige gewinnt, der als erster die Ellenbogen in 90 Grad-Stellung bringt. Das waere dann quasi die Adaption des freien Marktes fuer die Gesellschaft. Danke, aber Nein Danke.


----------



## geisi2 (27. November 2019)

Nicht das es falsch rüberkommt, ich bin kein Fan von Kommunismus oder Sozialismus. Bin selbst Unternehmer und ein starker Verfechter von Freiheit des Einzelnen.
Gibt dazu ein schönes Sprichwort in welchem Rahmen sich diese bewegen kann.

Was wir aber dringend brauchen ist eine sozialere Politik und eine bessere Verteilung des Wohlstands.  
Schadet dann auch irgendwann der Wirtschaft denn ein Milliardär ist schlichtweg der Gau wirtschaftlich gesehen. Der agiert wie ein Staubsauger und konzentriert Kapital immer mehr.
Und am Ende gibts immer weniger die sich mein teures Ökoholz aus nachhaltiger Waldwirtschaft leisten können^^ Spässle am Rande 
Mir als Unternehmer wäre es lieber die eine Milliarde wäre auf eine Million Köpfe verteilt denn die würden das Geld ausgeben. Wirtschaft ist halt ein Kreislauf heisst ja auch nicht umsonst Wirtschaftskreislauf. Nur als Randbemerkung, gerade BWLer sind diejenigen die Wirtschaft nicht wirklich verstanden haben, da haperts schon an den Basics....

Alles was ich heute in den Nachrichten sehe sind Scheindiskussionen und dümmliches rechts Nazi Gebrülle. Trotz Klimawandelhysterie, hat einer von Euch schon mal von den extremen Problemen gehört die wir in unseren Wälden haben? Oder wie extrem schlecht es um das Finanzsystem steht?


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Diese sind keineswegs in Ordnung, werden aber keineswegs durch Linke Politik gelöst, eher noch verschlimmert. Es gibt keinen Staat wo Linke Politik a la SPD dauerhaft für mehr Wohlstand gesorgt hat.


Na dann mal raus welche Politik hat denn für Wohlstand für alle gesorgt? Thatcherismus? Reaganomics?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. November 2019)

> Mag schon sein, dass Du die repraesentative Demokratie doof findest,  weil sie eine Konsensdemokratie ist, bei der man Mehrheiten finden und  dafuer Kompromisse eingehen muss.


Sie hat Mängel. Ein gravierender Mangel ist der Umstand, dass Politiker nicht an ihre Wahlversprechen gebunden sind.
Beispiel:
Politiker 1 sagt, es soll keine Erhöhung der KFZ-Steuer geben. Dann sollte der bei der Abstimmung auch gezwungen werden, so abzustimmen.
Es kann jeder alles erzählen und was anderes machen.


----------



## geisi2 (27. November 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Was fuer ein Demokratiemodell darf´s denn dann sein? Das englische, bei dem mit 51% zu 49% jahrelang die politische Handlungsfaehigkeit ausgehebelt ist, nachdem man das Stimmvieh mit Lug und Betrug an die Urnen gekoedert hat? Oder lieber die Krim-Edition, wo gruene Maenneken dafuer sorgen, dass eine Partei, die bei der Wahl zuvor noch im unteren einstelligen Prozentbereich abgeschnitten hat, ein Referendum durchfuehrt, mit Fabelwerten gewinnt und eine gesamteuropaeische Krise begruendet?
> 
> Mag schon sein, dass Du die repraesentative Demokratie doof findest, weil sie eine Konsensdemokratie ist, bei der man Mehrheiten finden und dafuer Kompromisse eingehen muss. Ich wuesste nicht, was eine qualitativ sinnvolle Alternative sein soll, habe aber zusehends den Eindruck, dass Du anarchistischen Zustaenden nicht abgeneigt bist, bei denen derjenige gewinnt, der als erster die Ellenbogen in 90 Grad-Stellung bringt. Das waere dann quasi die Adaption des freien Marktes fuer die Gesellschaft. Danke, aber Nein Danke.



Leg nicht wieder anderen Worte in den Mund und bring mal Vorschläge oder sag offen das wir keine Probleme in Deutschland mit unserem politischen System haben.
Dann kann ich dich wenigstens auslachen...

Die Krisen haben Ursachen die weit vor einem Brexit oder einer AfD begründet liegen.


----------



## geisi2 (27. November 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Na dann mal raus welche Politik hat denn für Wohlstand für alle gesorgt? Thatcherismus? Reaganomics?



Wohlstand haben klar die SPD/Grünen und später die CDU/SPD gebracht. Unsere Renten sind jetzt endlich wieder sicher, unser Gesundheits und Pflegesystem ist top und unsere Infrastruktur inkl. der öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel ist Weltspitze. Was unser Kommunikationsnetz kommt auch keiner an uns ran. Ach so ich habe die Bildung vergessen, da kommt gar niemand an uns ran. Wir haben die besten Universitäten und Bildungseinrichtungen und überhaupt....

Wohlstand für alle? Das war ein kleiner Scherz oder? Den Wohlstand haben ganz andere erarbeitet aber sicher kein Politiker oder eine Partei.
Wer heute von Wohlstand für alle spricht sollte sich mal mit offenen Augen umsehen.


----------



## JePe (27. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sie hat Mängel.



So sind Menschen und die Dinge, die sie sich ausdenken.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ein gravierender Mangel ist der Umstand, dass Politiker nicht an ihre Wahlversprechen gebunden sind.
> Beispiel:
> Politiker 1 sagt, es soll keine Erhöhung der KFZ-Steuer geben. Dann sollte der bei der Abstimmung auch gezwungen werden, so abzustimmen.



Oha. Der Politiker sollte "gezwungen" werden. Fuer jemanden, der mit Schaum vor dem Mund gegen den Sozialismus wettert, eine steile These.

Grundsaetzlich denke ich auch, dass es fuer das Vertrauen der Bevoelkerung in "das System" entscheidend ist, dass "das System" berechenbar agiert. Aber "Politiker 1" wird normalerweise nicht nur fuer eine Aussage gewaehlt werden, sondern wegen dem Programm der Partei, der er (oder sie) angehoert und das aus einer Vielzahl von Aussagen besteht. Muss die Partei nun koalieren, um eine Regierung bilden zu koennen, wird sie tada!, Kompromisse eingehen muessen. Und das kann dann auch mal die von "Politiker 1" kategorisch ausgeschlossene Steuererhoehung sein. Ansonsten stimmt eben jeder ab, wie er meint und am Ende haben wir bestenfalls eine Wahlfrequenz a la Italien oder eben Anarchie. Ist das besser?


----------



## Poulton (27. November 2019)

Für wen Mitbestimmung an Unternehmensentscheidungen finsterster Sozialismus ist, dem empfehle ich eine Lektüre der Mitbestimmungsgesetze hierzulande. Insbesondere das Montanmitbestimmungsgesetz, wo ich auch weiterhin dafür bin, dessen Regelungen zur Mitbestimmung auf die gesamte Wirtschaft auszuweiten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. November 2019)

> Oha. Der Politiker sollte "gezwungen" werden. Fuer jemanden, der mit  Schaum vor dem Mund gegen den Sozialismus wettert, eine steile These.


Würde einige Probleme der indirekten Demokratie beheben, aber auch andere bereiten.


----------



## Mahoy (27. November 2019)

Da haben wohl ein paar Leute in Staatsbürgerkunde (oder wie immer das dank Bildungsföderalismus jeweils hieß) nicht aufgepasst, wenn sie Gesellschafts-, Staats- und Wirtschaftssysteme quer durcheinander würfeln.

"Linke" Wirtschaftspolitik gibt es ebenso wenig wie "rechte" Wirtschaftspolitik. Wir praktizieren in Deutschland auch nicht Kapitalismus, sondern (mal mehr, mal weniger, seit einigen Jahren eher weniger) Soziale Marktwirtschaft. Sogar dann und dort, wann und wo schwarz-gelb regiert wird. Selbst die Braunblauen könnten sich davon nicht ganz lösen, weil sie sonst jenen Teil ihrer Wähler vergrätzen würde, die in ständiger Furcht leben, Ausländer würden ihnen wahlweise die Arbeitsplätze oder die Sozialleistungen wegnehmen.

Für's Protokoll: Der Bundesrepublik geht es immer noch sehr gut. Aber es ging ihr weder schlechter, als sie noch sozialer war, noch geht es ihr besser, seit die Neoliberalen die Wirtschaftspolitik gestalten und Sozialdemokraten mal wieder als Verräter an der eigenen Sache handelten.

Da ich jetzt ein paar Mal das böse Wort "sozial" erwähnt habe, ohne "Sozialismus" zu sagen, ist da vielleicht auch etwas Aufklärung angebracht: Sozialisten sind bisher hauptsächlich daran gescheitert, dass sie Werte gleichmäßig verteilt haben, ohne gleichzeitig die zu deren Generierung erforderliche Leistung ebenfalls gleichmäßig verteilen zu können. Ist ja logisch: Wenn jeder gleich viel bekommen soll, muss auch jeder gleich viel leisten. Ich wüsste nicht, wie das mit Menschen zu realisieren sein soll. 
Das ist fairerweise auch etwas schwerer als im Kapitalismus, der im Kern gar nicht den Anspruch hat, irgend etwas gleichmäßig zu verteilen. Kapitalismus lebt, wenn nicht wie im Raubtierkapitalismus klar durch Ausbeutung, doch zumindest immer auf Pump, und zwar in jeglicher Instanz. Das Märchen, das Werte generiert werden, ist nämlich genau das: ein Märchen. Vielmehr werden Werte verlagert, regional und/oder zeitlich. Der hier und heute gelebte Wohlstand beruht auf Ressourcen, die von der Ressourcenbasis anderswo oder von künftigen Generationen abgezogen werden.

Oder, um es kürzer zu machen: Sozialismus kann nur funktionieren, wenn alle mitmachen würden. Kapitalismus funktioniert, wenn nicht alle mitmachen dürfen.
Wer da kurzfristig wie der Gewinner aussieht, dürfte offensichtlich sein, aber das Kapitalismus im Grunde ein Pyramidenspiel ist, wird schon jetzt deutlich: Die Spitze, also diejenigen, die klar profitieren, wird immer kleiner, während die Basis derjenigen, die wenig bis gar nicht profitieren immer breiter wird. Und irgendwann ist da Gefälle der Pyramide so gering, das gar nichts mehr herunter tröpfelt. Aber dafür ist die Spitze dann auch so weit unten, dass die Basis richtig gut an sie herankommt - und für das, was dann geschieht, hat die Geschichte auch ein paar spannende, aber wenig angenehme Episoden aufzuweisen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> "Linke" Wirtschaftspolitik gibt es ebenso wenig wie "rechte" Wirtschaftspolitik.


Steile These ...

Wenn wir z.B. auf die Wirtschaftspolitik der Nazis schaun, dann ging es nicht um Rechte der Arbeitnehmer, das machen nämlicvh "linke" Gesetzgeber, sondern um Kriegswirtschaft und _"Frauen zurück an den Herd"_, Stichwort KKK. Und genau solche Tendenzen sehen wir auch bei der NSAfD.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Steile These ...
> 
> Wenn wir z.B. auf die Wirtschaftspolitik der Nazis scheun, dann ging es nciht um Rechte der Arbeitnehmer, sondern um Kreigswirtschaft und Frauen zurück an den Herd. Und genau solche Tendenzen sehen wir auch bei der NSAfD.



Wenn ich die Afd ansehe, sehe ich nur neoliberales Geschwafel. Ähnlich dem, was die FDP seit Jahren absondert.


----------



## Mahoy (27. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Steile These ...
> Wenn wir z.B. auf die Wirtschaftspolitik der Nazis schaun, dann ging es nicht um Rechte der Arbeitnehmer, das machen nämlicvh "linke" Gesetzgeber, sondern um Kriegswirtschaft und _"Frauen zurück an den Herd"_, Stichwort KKK. Und genau solche Tendenzen sehen wir auch bei der NSAfD.



Die National_sozialisten_, wie sie sich verdrehtermaßen nannten, fuhren eine anfänglich pervers-geniale Strategie: Sie verbesserten nämlich die Lebensbedingungen für den die einfachen Arbeiter tatsächlich - allerdings nur für kurze Zeit, denn auch das war nur ein Pyramidenspiel: Irgendwann war man an dem Punkt, an dem man die Arbeiter zwingend zu Soldaten machen musste, um einen Eroberungskrieg zu führen, der den Wirtschaftskreislauf durch Kriegsproduktion und Kriegsbeute am Laufen hielt.

Das grundsätzlich Verbrecherische einmal außen vor ist das auch kein tragfähiger volkswirtschaftlicher Ansatz. Egal ob man siegt oder verliert, irgendwann enden die Kampfhandlungen, damit die kriegsstützende Produktion und die eroberten Gebiete sind ausgeplündert, aber voller neuer "Großreichsbürger" (sic!), die Lohn und Brot brauchen. Da bringt es dann auch nichts mehr, rund 50% der Bevölkerung zum Kochen und Kinderkriegen abstellen zu wollen, denn dazu muss die andere Hälfte ausreichend Einkommen haben und vor allem produziert man noch mehr Bevölkerung, die beschäftigt und ernährt werden muss. 

Für meine obige Betrachtung ist es auch ziemlich egal, ob man Ressourcen raubt oder sich ergaunert, es ist trotzdem nur eine Verlagerung. Es ist nicht nachhaltig, es wird nichts generiert. Reine Augenwischerei.


----------



## compisucher (27. November 2019)

Hmmm....auch wenn die Republik sich immer noch gerne das Credo "soziale Marktwirtschaft" umbindet, 
so sind wir doch schon einige Lichtjahre davon entfernt und eher im Geflecht der realen, globalisierten Marktwirtschaft angekommen.

Erst mal als "Fakt" und nicht als Kritik zu verstehen.

Es kommt ja nicht von ungefähr, dass wir über Altersarmut u. dgl. reden, die es zumindest im meiner Vorstellung in einer Sozialen Marktwirtschaft nicht geben dürfte.

Deckungsgleich sind wir bei der Einschätzung des NS-Regimes.
Nachhaltig war da gar nix, eigentlich bestand die komplette "Wertschöpfung" nur aus der Ausbeutung von Mensch und Material.
Letztlich funktionieren alle totalitären oder absoluten Regime i. d. R. nur dann, wenn es Feindbilder gibt, die man (mittels Krieg) ausnutzt/erpresst oder sonst was, 
weil es innerhalb eines Regimes nur wenige Profiteure gibt und der Rest eher um das nicht Auffallen und um das Überleben kämpft.


----------



## geisi2 (27. November 2019)

Kompromisse sind das eine, komplette Kertwenden sind das andere. Und wie man sieht verliert das Volk langsam das Vertrauen.
Wir können hier uns die Köpfe einschlagen es wird ja momentan nicht besser sondern eher schlechter.

Gut Umfragewerte sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen aber eine SPD liegt durch die Bank um 13-14%. Die CDU/CSU liegt bei unter 30%.
Einzig die Grünen haben massiv zugelegt...hier kann man nur vermuten das viele enttäuschte SPD Wähler jetzt grün wählen.
Doch wenn Grün mit dem Spitzenpersonal das gerade am Start ist nicht liefern kann? Ja was dann?

Versteht mich nicht falsch mir gefällt diese Entwicklung überhaupt nicht. Auch die Stimmung die wir mittlerweile haben. 
Mir wäre ein miteinander statt gegeneinander viel lieber. Und wie sich das jetzt die letzten 1-2 Jahre entwickelt hat macht mir ehrlich gesagt Sorgen. 

Wer hat die jüngsten Entwicklungen in den USA mitverfolgt? Da rumort es mittlerweile gewaltig und die Demokraten zerfleischen sich momentan gegenseitig.
Bin mittlerweile überzeugt das ein Trump 2020 wiedergewählt wird. Mir wäre eine Tulsi Gabbard am liebsten aber da gibt es momentan eine Hetzkampagne nach der anderen.
Nicht von der Republikanern sondern aus der eigenen Partei. Aber kann sich ja jeder selbst ein Bild machen. Ich finde da TheHill und Tim Pool ganz gut.

Seis drum, ansich ist man eh nur Zuschauer bei dem Drama. Und wie hat unser letzter Kaiser so schön gesagt: "Schaun mer mal"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das grundsätzlich Verbrecherische einmal außen vor ist das auch kein tragfähiger volkswirtschaftlicher Ansatz.


_Rauben, Plündern, Vergewaltigen _haben die Wikinger über Jahrhunderte erfolgreich praktiziert. Das ist glaubee ich das, was Nazi mit nordischem Gedankengut meinen. Das war damals so und ist bei den Neuen Nazis immer noch so.



compisucher schrieb:


> Hmmm....auch wenn die Republik sich immer noch gerne das Credo "soziale Marktwirtschaft" umbindet,
> so sind wir doch schon einige Lichtjahre davon entfernt und eher im  Geflecht der realen, globalisierten Marktwirtschaft angekommen.


Ebend,  die Basis ist immer noch da, wenn ich aber sehe, wie seit zwanzig  Jahren am oberen Ende systematisch geplündert wird, siehe z.B. 50  Milliarden Betrug mit Cum Ex Geschäften und am unteren bis zum geht  nicht mehr zusammengestrichen wird, dann muss es Veränderungen geben. 

Was  wir brauchen sind stabile langfristige Rahmenbedingungen und massive  Gründerförderungen, damit z.B. gerade im Bereich IT mehr Menschen den  Schritt in die Selbstständigkeit wagen. Wir brauchen Unternehmer, und  die werden mit überbordender Bürokratie klein gehalten. Und gerade die  drohende Unsicherheit mit den aufkommenden Neu Nazis machen in vielen  Gegenden Neuansiedlungen noch schwerer.


----------



## geisi2 (27. November 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Da haben wohl ein paar Leute in Staatsbürgerkunde (oder wie immer das dank Bildungsföderalismus jeweils hieß) nicht aufgepasst, wenn sie Gesellschafts-, Staats- und Wirtschaftssysteme quer durcheinander würfeln.
> 
> "Linke" Wirtschaftspolitik gibt es ebenso wenig wie "rechte" Wirtschaftspolitik. Wir praktizieren in Deutschland auch nicht Kapitalismus, sondern (mal mehr, mal weniger, seit einigen Jahren eher weniger) Soziale Marktwirtschaft. Sogar dann und dort, wann und wo schwarz-gelb regiert wird. Selbst die Braunblauen könnten sich davon nicht ganz lösen, weil sie sonst jenen Teil ihrer Wähler vergrätzen würde, die in ständiger Furcht leben, Ausländer würden ihnen wahlweise die Arbeitsplätze oder die Sozialleistungen wegnehmen.
> 
> ...



Wie Einstein so schön sagte, alles ist relativ. Uns geht es noch relativ gut, ich persönlich kann und will da auch gar nicht jammern. 
Nur was bringt es wenn statistisch der Wohlstand noch recht hoch ist aber die berühmte Schere immer weiter auseinanderdriftet.
Kapitalismus gerade in der heutigen Form ist schlicht pervers. Vor allem seit der Globalisierung gibt es nahezu keine Begrenzung mehr oder gar Regeln. 
Globalisierung ansich wäre ja theoretisch nicht schlecht, weltweiter friedlicher Handel und so, nur wenn ich sehe wie Globalisierung heute aussieht wird mir schlecht.
Aber alleine über das Thema könnte man stundenlang diskutieren. Gerade auch über das Thema Finanzsystem oder auch das das Kapital so eine Macht.
Demokratie und Kapitalismus passen im Prinzip auch nicht wirklich zusammen weil das Kapital schlicht die Demokratie aushebelt. 

Wie du schön geschrieben hast es ist eine Art Pyramidenspiel und irgendwann ist dieses Spiel ausgespielt. Gerade unser Finanzsystem hat einen eingebauten Fehler der unweigerlich einen Reset alle paar Jahrzehnte braucht. Will keiner hören ist aber leider Fakt. Gibt genügend Stoff zum Thema...
Um bei der Pyramide zu bleiben. Schimpft sich in Fachsprache Kapitalakkumulation und irgendwann ist dann schicht im schacht. 

Im Prinzip stimme ich mit dir überein nur ob es der Sozialismus richten wird? Das setzt halt hohe Hürden gerade dann auch an das "Spitzenpersonal". 
Und wie sieht das dann wirklich in der Praxis und im Detail aus? Ist es dann wieder mehr oder weniger Fassade so wie es in der Vergangenheit immer der Fall war?


Das Kapitalismus ansich gar nicht auf Dauer funktionieren kann zeigt die Vergangenheit aber leider auch das es mit Sozialismus nicht funktioniert hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Versteht mich nicht falsch mir gefällt diese Entwicklung überhaupt nicht. Auch die Stimmung die wir mittlerweile haben.


Dann überleg Dir doch bitte, ob es uns wirklich "schlecht" geht, ob es "nur" ein Verteilungsproblem ist und woher die schlechte Stimmung kommt. Da redet seit Jahren eine Partei konsequent von Lügenpresse und anderen Dingen und bringt Millionen Menschen gegen alle anderen auf. Das, was die NSAfD macht, nimmt sich rein gar nichts von religiösen Führern, die ihre Schäfchen zur Machterhaltung in den Selbstmord treiben. Die AfD Führer nutzen den einfach Menschen wie den Mörder in Kassel dazu, um ihre Agenda durchzusetzen. Ich frage mich, wann die AfD Wähler das endlich erkennen. Spalten hilft für gar nichts.


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _Rauben, Plündern, Vergewaltigen _haben die Wikinger über Jahrhunderte erfolgreich praktiziert. Das ist glaubee ich das, was Nazi mit nordischem Gedankengut meinen. Das war damals so und ist bei den Neuen Nazis immer noch so.


Das Ziel der Nazis war unabhängig vom Welthandel zu sein, das war aber nicht ideologisch bedingt sondern eine Erfahrung aus dem ersten Weltkrieg. 
Hat außer zu Plünderungen aber auch zu technischen Innovationen geführt.


----------



## eminAevoLI (27. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Stillstand bedeutet auf Dauer immer Niedergang.



Aha und wie soll ewiges Wachstum bei begrenzten Ressourcen funktionieren?,
das bedenkt ihr also der Großteil der Menschheit einfach nicht, 
ewiges Wachstum kann es auf einem Endlichen Planet mit Endlichen Ressourcen schlicht nicht geben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. November 2019)

Ewiges Wachstum in Form von Ressourcennutzung geht reich physikalisch nicht. Es geht aber eine Verbesserung der Effizienz.
Die wird es aber in der Planwirtschaft und in der Verstaatlichung nicht geben.


----------



## JePe (27. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ewiges Wachstum in Form von Ressourcennutzung geht reich physikalisch nicht. Es geht aber eine Verbesserung der Effizienz.



Und der heilige freie Markt ist der Weg dahin? Ganz ploetzlich fallen mir Abschalteinrichtungen, vergaste Affen und manipulierte Fahrgestellnummern ein. Wenn das die Effizienz ist, die Du anbetest - zur Hoelle damit.

Das Abbauen von Regeln ist nicht der Ausweg aus, sondern ihr Fehlen war der Weg in solche Probleme.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die wird es aber in der Planwirtschaft(...)



Wer - ausser Dir - fabuliert von Planwirtschaft?!



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> (...)und in der Verstaatlichung nicht geben.



Also haelst Du Enteignungen fuer Kohleabbau, Landebahnen und Autobahnen fuer falsch? Denn anders als die Enteignungen von Wohnungsbauunternehmen wie von Beelzebub Kuehnert ins Gespraech gebracht sind die an der Tagesordnung und nicht nur in der Tageszeitung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. November 2019)

Ich halte alle Enteignungen für Falsch, auch für Kohle und Autobahn.



> vergaste Affen


An denen ist ein Unternehmen Schuld, nicht der Markt.
Daher das Unternehmen bestrafen, da das gegen Tierschutzgesetze verstößt.


----------



## JePe (27. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich halte alle Enteignungen für Falsch, auch für Kohle und Autobahn.



Und warum zeterst Du dann ausschliesslich ueber die gefuehlten Linken und warnst vor der Wiedereinfuehrung des Sozialismus? Und irgendwie schaffst Du es ja keinen Absatz lang, das S-Wort mal nicht zu benutzen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> An denen ist ein Unternehmen Schuld, nicht der Markt.



Fun Fact: Weder "Unternehmen" noch "Maerkte" sind lebendige Wesen. Unternehmen werden von Menschen gefuehrt und bewegen sich in dem Rahmen, der ihnen dafuer gelassen wird und den Du scheinbar so weit wie moeglich lassen moechtest (was zweifellos helfen wird, solche Auswuechse einzudaemmen). Der kann dann ordoliberal heissen oder Sozialismus - am Ende ist das Etikett darauf weniger wichtig als der Inhalt. Was mich wieder zur ersten Frage fuehrt: Warum zeterst Du ausschliesslich ueber die gefuehlt Linken? Beklag doch mal, dass fuer Garzweiler II Tausende (!) Menschen zwangsumgesiedelt wurden, damit ein Energieunternehmen sich die subventionierten Taschen fuellen kann. Oder dass in Hamburg enteignet wurde, damit dort der inzwischen eingestellte A380 gebaut werden konnte. Airbus, RWE - von Kommunisten durchsetzt?

Ansonsten hast Du Dich beim eigentlichen Punkt prima weggeduckt: Planwirtschaft (wer forderte die doch gleich? ach ja - niemand) verhindert Effizienz und Wachstum. Umgekehrt haette das Fehlen von Planwirtschaft und Sozialismus also Effizienz gebaerden muessen. Geworden ist es dann aber doch bloss eine Abschalteinrichtung. Wie erklaerst Du Dir das? Und vor allem mir!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. November 2019)

> Ansonsten hast Du Dich beim eigentlichen Punkt prima weggeduckt:  Planwirtschaft (wer forderte die doch gleich? ach ja - niemand)  verhindert Effizienz und Wachstum. Umgekehrt haette das Fehlen von  Planwirtschaft und Sozialismus also Effizienz gebaerden muessen.  Geworden ist es dann aber doch bloss eine Abschalteinrichtung. Wie  erklaerst Du Dir das? Und vor allem mir!


Der Markt sorgt dafür. Wird dieser gestört wird es eben schlechter.
Auf einem Markt herrscht Konkurrenz, wenn ein Unternehmen mehr Marktanteil will muss es entweder günstiger sein oder mehr bieten.
Das führt zu Weiterentwicklung.


----------



## geisi2 (27. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann überleg Dir doch bitte, ob es uns wirklich "schlecht" geht, ob es "nur" ein Verteilungsproblem ist und woher die schlechte Stimmung kommt. Da redet seit Jahren eine Partei konsequent von Lügenpresse und anderen Dingen und bringt Millionen Menschen gegen alle anderen auf. Das, was die NSAfD macht, nimmt sich rein gar nichts von religiösen Führern, die ihre Schäfchen zur Machterhaltung in den Selbstmord treiben. Die AfD Führer nutzen den einfach Menschen wie den Mörder in Kassel dazu, um ihre Agenda durchzusetzen. Ich frage mich, wann die AfD Wähler das endlich erkennen. Spalten hilft für gar nichts.



Das ist dein Kreuzzug....wie gesagt mal überlegen mit dem Ansatz von Ursache Wirkung. Und nein ich glaube nicht an die Mär von der AfD und dem Wiederauferstehen des 3. Reiches. 
Zumal ich religiöse Fanatiker nicht mag. Und du hast da wirklich Anätze. Alleine die Rhetorik da bekomm ich ehrlich gesagt Sodbrennen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Alleine die Rhetorik da bekomm ich ehrlich gesagt Sodbrennen.


Also ich bekomme bei der Rhetorik von Höcke und Konsorten Sodbrennen und Würgegefühle. So unterschiedlich sind die Bewertungen. Wenn das für Dich alles ganz normale Äußerungen in Rahmen der Meinungsfreiheit sind, bitte schön, deine Meinung

21 Aussagen, die zeigen, wie rechtsradikal die AfD wirklich ist - Volksverpetzer


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme bei der Rhetorik von Höcke und Konsorten Sodbrennen und Würgegefühle. So unterschiedlich sind die Bewertungen. Wenn das für Dich alles ganz normale Äußerungen in Rahmen der Meinungsfreiheit sind, bitte schön, deine Meinung
> 
> 21 Aussagen, die zeigen, wie rechtsradikal die AfD wirklich ist - Volksverpetzer


Diese Website ist auf Bild-Niveau und voll mit Gender-Müll.
Warum sollte ich sowas also lesen?
Die Vergangenheit von Höcke ist klar, der war schon auf NPD-Demos.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Diese Website ist auf Bild-Niveau und voll mit Gender-Müll.


Weil es hier nicht um Meinung geht, sondern um eine Zusammenstellung der Aussagen der AfD Rechtsradikalen. Musst Du ja nicht lesen, wenn Du die Augen verschließen willst. Macht sich ja keiner die Mühe der normalen Presse, diesen Müll der AfD transparent darzustellen. Die Strategie des Verschweigens dieses rassistischen und völkischen Mülls ist auch ein Weg, da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren.  Wer das nicht versteht, hat in unserer Gesellschaft eh nichts zu suchen. 

Und Genderwahn ist auch so eine radikale Kackscheiße. Das weiße alter Männer keine Diskriminierung sehen, sagt nichts darüber aus, dass es keine Diskriminierung gibt, sondern zeigt nur die Ignoranz bestimmter Gruppen.

Ein Beispiel. Heute war wieder eine Kindchen des Mentorenprogrammes da. Es ging um Australien und die Aborigines. Jetzt kannte dieses Kind Begriff wie Massaker und Genozid nicht. Also versuchte ich die Begriffe am Holocaust zu erklären. Und da sagte die kleine Rotzgöre: _"War doch gut, dass die Juden umgebracht wurden"_. Der ist rausgeflogen und das gibt nach ein Nachspiel. Seine Eltern haben die Aussage entrüstet vernommen und die kleine Rotzgöre bekommt jetzt ein paar unangenehme Fragen gestellt wo er diesem Müll her hat. So sind sie, unsere kleinen Mitbürger, aufgestachelt von Rechtsradilkalen in ihrer Umgebung. Seine Quelle zur Außenwelt ist neben der Schule Fortnite. Grauenvoll ...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. November 2019)

> So sind sie, unsere kleinen Mitbürger, aufgestachelt von Rechtsradilkalen in ihrer Umgebung.


Sowas hört man oft unter Schülern. manche sagen das zum Spaß, meine das aber nicht ernst, sondern wollen damit provozieren. Andere finden das leider wirklich toll, wir hatten selbst so einen in der Klasse.


> Und Genderwahn ist auch so eine radikale Kackscheiße. Das weiße alter  Männner keine Diskriminierung sehen, sagt nichts darüber aus, dass es  keine Diskriminierung gibt, sondern zeigt nur die Ignoranz bestimmter  Gruppen.


Es geht dabei nicht um Diskriminierung sondern um unnötige Arbeit, die man anderen aufzwingt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sowas hört man oft unter Schülern. manche sagen das zum Spaß, meine das aber nicht ernst, sondern wollen damit provozieren. Andere finden das leider wirklich toll, wir hatten selbst so einen in der Klasse.


Davon gehe ich auch aus, trotzdem muss er merken, dass bestimmte Provokationen und Witze nicht witzig sind. Nicht einmal ein Ansatz. Und nein, so etwas ist nicht harmlos, wenn es unkommentiert bleibt. Bei einem Kind von 17 kann man durchaus noch etwas retten. Wenn sich solche Aussagen aber festsetzen, bleibt immer etwas hängen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht dabei nicht um Diskriminierung sondern um unnötige Arbeit, die man anderen aufzwingt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Und warum nennst Du es dann nicht Bürokratiewahn? Denk mal drüber nach, warum Du Worte wählst. Denk einfach mal drüber nach. Es sagt etwas zu Dir aus. Und das sollte Dir klar sein. Und doch, es geht um massive Diskriminierung. Tagtäglich. Ich erlebe sich immer. Wenn ich mit einem jungen Praktikanten zum Kunden fahre und es kommt zu technischen Fragen, wer wird angesprochen? Ich, mit Physik und Maschinenbaustudium und 35 Jahren Berufserfahrung in Forschung und Entwicklung oder wird der unerfahrene junge Mann angesprochen? Das ist ja einmal witzig, aber auch Dauer nervt es. Da sollte sich in der Gesellschaft etwas ändern.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. November 2019)

> Bei einem Kind von 17 kann man durchaus noch etwas retten. Wenn sich solche Aussagen aber festsetzen, bleibt immer etwas hängen.


Das halt ich für unrealistisch. Ich kenne selbst Leute aus diesem Umfeld, wenn die sich das in die Birne setzen bleibt das da, das entsteht meist früher.



> Und warum nennst Du es dann nicht Bürokratiewahn? Denk mal drüber nach, warum Du Worte wählst. Denk einfach mal drüber nach.


Weil es mehr ist. Es ist eine Zerstörung der Sprache wie wir sie bisher hatten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Weil es mehr ist. Es ist eine Zerstörung der Sprache wie wir sie bisher hatten.


Ein passender Artikel für Dich, wenn Du auf deutsche Begriffe wie "Gesichtserker" anstatt so einem französischen Unwort wie Nase stehst. Sprache ist im Wandel, immer. So sieht das aus. Übrigens ist es erstaunlich, wenn man die Wortwahl des Allgemeinen Deutschen Sprachverein  mit jener der AfD Scharfmacher vergleicht.

_".... Die "Fremdwörterseuche" sei eine "schwere, tief eingewurzelte Krankheit  der deutschen Sprache". Besonders gegen die "Überlast französischer  Schmarotzer" müsse man sich zur Wehr setzen. Riegel forderte "Geldbußen,  Gefängniß und Vernichtung ihres Machwerkes" für alle "Sprachwälscher  und Sprachfälscher". ....
__Die Sprachpuristen kämpften überall gegen die "Durchseuchung",  "Versumpfung" und "Unterjochung" des Deutschen durch Fremdwörter.  ..."_
Man spreche Deutsch: Der Kampf der Sprachpuristen gegen Fremdwoerter - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ein passender Artikel für Dich, wenn Du auf deutsche Begriffe wie "Gesichtserker" anstatt so einem französischen Unwort wie Nase stehst. Sprache ist im Wandel, immer. So sieht das aus.
> Man spreche Deutsch: Der Kampf der Sprachpuristen gegen Fremdwoerter - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Ich war noch nie gegen Fremdwörter, sondern nur gegen den Innen-Blödsinn,d er Texte nur noch aufbläht und beim Vorlesen Männer diskriminiert, weil ja nur noch von Frauen die Rede ist.


----------



## geisi2 (27. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme bei der Rhetorik von Höcke und Konsorten Sodbrennen und Würgegefühle. So unterschiedlich sind die Bewertungen. Wenn das für Dich alles ganz normale Äußerungen in Rahmen der Meinungsfreiheit sind, bitte schön, deine Meinung
> 
> 21 Aussagen, die zeigen, wie rechtsradikal die AfD wirklich ist - Volksverpetzer



Steht da irgendwas das das für mich normale Äußerungen sind. Warum nicht gleich richtig und mir nach dem momentan beliebten Mittel gleich ein "mitmarschieren" unterstellen.
Mir wird auch bei einem Stein schlecht siehe wie gegen Nuhr geschossen wurde. Ein linker Höcke vom Feinsten.  

Du gehörst wie die rechten Spalter auch zu den Spaltern. Schaut a bisserl anders aus und die Kampfbegriffe sind etwas anders.
Sorry ich mach da nicht mit. Das ist eben nicht "mein Kampf" sondern "dein Kampf".

Wenn man deine Äusserungen z.B. gegen den "bösen weißen Mann" etwas umformoliert und "rechte Begrifflichkeiten" einsetzt würde man keinen Unterschied zu einem Höcke und Konsorten mehr feststellen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2019)

Es ist doch üblich in diesem Land, dass die breite Masse nichts gegen Rechtsradikale macht. Deine Aussage deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen und Sätzen wie _"ich habe doch von denen nichts zu befürchten."_ Da fragt man sich immer, was bei diesen Menschen falsch gelaufen ist, wo unsere Werte wie Nächstenliebe geblieben sind und warum man bei Terror gegen Mitbürger einfach weg schaut. Ich interpretiere das Wegschauen nicht als Desinteresse, sondern damit, dass die Interessen der scheinbar Passiven durchaus getroffen werden. Der Alltagsrassismus ist riesig.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. November 2019)

Wegschauen ist auch eine gewisse Art Schutz und Verdrängung.
Manche Leute kommen damit nicht klar, dass es Leute gibt, die wieder sowas wie den Nationalsozialismus einführen möchten.

Zudem besteht auch die Gefahr der Ausgrenzung, wenn man gegen diese Leute vorgeht, von denen aber abhängt.


----------



## Two-Face (27. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist doch üblich in diesem Land, dass die breite Masse nichts gegen Rechtsradikale macht. Deine Aussage deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen und Sätzen wie _"ich habe doch von denen nichts zu befürchten."_ Da fragt man sich immer, was bei diesen Menschen falsch gelaufen ist, wo unsere Werte wie Nächstenliebe geblieben sind und warum man bei Terror gegen Mitbürger einfach weg schaut. Ich interpretiere das Wegschauen nicht als Desinteresse, sondern damit, dass die Interessen der scheinbar Passiven durchaus getroffen werden. Der Alltagsrassismus ist riesig.


Wie kommst du zu dieser Aussage?
Zu jedem Neonazi-Aufmarsch wird parallel eine Gegenveranstaltung mit weit mehr Teilnehmern organisiert.

Außerdem, was erwartest du bitte nach Vorfällen wie in Halle oder dem Mord an Walter Lübcke? Dass sämtliche, nicht-rechtsradikale Deutsche, am nächsten Morgen einfach die Arbeit niederlegen und einen Gedenktag veranstalten? Und wie kommst du darauf, dass dieses so genannte "Wegschauen" etwas mit Alltagsrassismus zu tun hat? Es gibt keine Studie darüber, wie viele Deutsche tatsächlich Rassisten sind. Was maßt du es dir auch noch an, jemandem grundlegende Werte abzusprechen, wenn er nicht _deinen_ Vorstellungen von Solidarität (was auch immer das genau sein soll) entspricht?

Sorry, aber das was du da von dir gibst, klingt ziemlich nach abgehobener Pauschalisierung.


----------



## Poulton (27. November 2019)

Sternstunden des vielbeschworenen Freien Markt:


JVA als ÖPP/PPP
Telekom
Post
ehemalige kommunale und/oder landeseigene Wohnung
Stromversorgung
Kleidchenkammer der Bundeswehr
Wasserversorgung
Öffnung des Pflegesektors für Private
...





DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der Markt sorgt dafür. Wird dieser gestört wird es eben schlechter.


							Du hast wie so oft keine Ahnung wie der von dir so viel beschworene Markt funktioniert. Außer vielleicht irgendwelche kindlich-naiven Vorstellungen ala Reagonomics und Trickle-Down-Theorie, die schon mehrfach gescheitert sind. 
Nicht umsonst hat man in Deutschland, auch wenn sich neoliberale  Flitzpiepen daran zu schaffen gemacht haben, Dinge wie Kartell- und   Wettbewerbsgesetz, Gesetz gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb,   Sozialpflichtigkeit des Eigentums, Sozialstaatsprinzip,  Betriebsverfassungsgesetz (Betriebsräte), etc. 



> Auf einem Markt herrscht Konkurrenz, wenn ein Unternehmen mehr  Marktanteil will muss es entweder günstiger sein oder mehr bieten.


Also sorgt das erzeugen von spekulativen Leerstand dazu, dass man günstiger und mehr bieten kann?


----------



## geisi2 (27. November 2019)

Na ja viel Ahnung scheinst du auch nicht zu haben
Definition: Freier Markt | Onpulson-Wirtschaftslexikon
Marktwirtschaft – Wikipedia

Das was falsch läuft ist die Marktregulierung. Kein Wunder bei der Klientelpolitik oder anders ausgedrückt die neoliberlaen Flitzpiepen a la FDP die gerne so ziemlich alle Spielregeln abgeschafft hätten.
Ein freier Markt ansich ist erstmal nichts schlechtes aber vollkommen frei gibt es nicht. Es muss aber ähnlich wie im Fußball Spielregeln geben,
sprich es muss FAIREN Wettbewerb geben. Wenn ich mich an die Spielregeln halte aber ein Konkurrent nicht hat er einen klaren Wettbewerbsvorteil.
Ein zu einseitiger Markt in der Firmen, Dienstleister etc ihre Marktmacht ausnutzen können ist auch ein Faktor oder große Akteure die sich eben nicht an die Spielregeln halten. 
Hier wird eigentlich das Versagen der Politik in den letzten Jahrzehnten deutlich immer mit Argument sonst wäre D ja nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig in Zeiten der Globalisierung....das Mantra kennen wir alle
...aber das jetzt nur auf die schnelle. Im Detail ist das auch ein eher komplexes Thema für eine abendfüllende Diskussion.
Kurz gesagt ein vollkommen freier Markt ist Blödsinn aber auch die Idee der Planwirtschaft. Einfach mal nachgooglen was Planwirtschaft wirklich bedeutet.


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel. Heute war wieder eine Kindchen des Mentorenprogrammes da. Es ging um Australien und die Aborigines. Jetzt kannte dieses Kind Begriff wie Massaker und Genozid nicht. Also versuchte ich die Begriffe am Holocaust zu erklären. Und da sagte die kleine Rotzgöre: _"War doch gut, dass die Juden umgebracht wurden"_. Der ist rausgeflogen und das gibt nach ein Nachspiel. Seine Eltern haben die Aussage entrüstet vernommen und die kleine Rotzgöre bekommt jetzt ein paar unangenehme Fragen gestellt wo er diesem Müll her hat. So sind sie, unsere kleinen Mitbürger, aufgestachelt von Rechtsradilkalen in ihrer Umgebung. Seine Quelle zur Außenwelt ist neben der Schule Fortnite. Grauenvoll ...


Wie alt war dieses Kind denn? 

Ja klar ein paar Judenwitze kennt jeder von uns sie sind alle nicht okay, aber auch nicht ernst gemeint. 
Aber so eine Aussage kann doch niemand mehr als Scherz begreifen.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Sternstunden des vielbeschworenen Freien Markt:
> 
> 
> JVA als ÖPP/PPP
> ...


Steck dein Geld in die Pflege, bekommst gute Rendite...Teils aus unsere Steuergelder, oder denkste es können sich alle ihr Eigenanteil selbst bezahlen   

YouTube
YouTube


----------



## geisi2 (28. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Weil es hier nicht um Meinung geht, sondern um eine Zusammenstellung der Aussagen der AfD Rechtsradikalen. Musst Du ja nicht lesen, wenn Du die Augen verschließen willst. Macht sich ja keiner die Mühe der normalen Presse, diesen Müll der AfD transparent darzustellen. Die Strategie des Verschweigens dieses rassistischen und völkischen Mülls ist auch ein Weg, da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren.  Wer das nicht versteht, hat in unserer Gesellschaft eh nichts zu suchen.
> 
> Und Genderwahn ist auch so eine radikale Kackscheiße. Das weiße alter Männer keine Diskriminierung sehen, sagt nichts darüber aus, dass es keine Diskriminierung gibt, sondern zeigt nur die Ignoranz bestimmter Gruppen.
> 
> Ein Beispiel. Heute war wieder eine Kindchen des Mentorenprogrammes da. Es ging um Australien und die Aborigines. Jetzt kannte dieses Kind Begriff wie Massaker und Genozid nicht. Also versuchte ich die Begriffe am Holocaust zu erklären. Und da sagte die kleine Rotzgöre: _"War doch gut, dass die Juden umgebracht wurden"_. Der ist rausgeflogen und das gibt nach ein Nachspiel. Seine Eltern haben die Aussage entrüstet vernommen und die kleine Rotzgöre bekommt jetzt ein paar unangenehme Fragen gestellt wo er diesem Müll her hat. So sind sie, unsere kleinen Mitbürger, aufgestachelt von Rechtsradilkalen in ihrer Umgebung. Seine Quelle zur Außenwelt ist neben der Schule Fortnite. Grauenvoll ...



Ich würde die kleine Göre ins Kreuzverhör nehmen, jawoll. Ahh hast du ja eh vor. Aber richtig ausquetschen, wenn das Gör nicht reden will musst du so richtig Druck aufbauen. Danach in ein Umerziehungslager damit die kleine Rotzgöre wieder auf Linie gebracht wird. Und genau richtig gemacht...erstmal raus mit dem als abschreckendes Beispiel für die anderen.


Sorry wenn ich dir die abstruse Geschichte nicht abkaufe und falls das doch stimmt solltest du erstmal lernen wie man eigentlich mit Kindern umgeht. Was meinst du nimmt der von der ganzen Aktion mit?
So wie du daherredest ist fraglich ob du überhaupt mit Kindern arbeiten solltest und wenn ich mir nur vorstelle wie das Mentorenprogramm bei dir so abläuft...puhh.
Du erzählst denen wahrscheinlich auch die Mär vom bösen alten weissen Mann und der armen unterdrückten Frau. Leider glauben Kinder so ne ******** auch noch.
Weist du wer sich über den Beitrag gerade am meisten aufregt, meine Frau die als Erzieherin in einem Kindergarten arbeitet mit 25 Jahren Berufserfahrung.
Die kann gar nicht glauben was man heute so an Kinder ranlässt. Prüft sowas keiner? 

Denn ein Kind das den Begriff Massaker noch nicht kennt ist mMn noch sehr jung...meine Neffen mit 8/9 kennen den Begriff.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich würde die kleine Göre ins Kreuzverhör nehmen, jawoll. Ahh hast du ja eh vor. Aber richtig ausquetschen, wenn die nicht reden will musst du so richtig Druck aufbauen.


Du solltest Deine Art Vorzugehen nicht auf mich übertragen,

Die kleine Göre ist 17 und in dem Alter sollte man etwas mehr Verständnis haben. Und ja, mit subtilen Fragen wird er vermutlich erzählen, woher er diese Art Gedanken hat. Dann werde ich mit ihm nach Bergen Belsen fahren und sehen, wie das auf ihn wirkt. Und dann schenke ich ihm noch die Tagebücher der Anne Frank.

Ich brauche kein "Kreuzverhör", auf solche Sätze kommen Menschen nicht von sich heraus. Man kann wegschauen und sich wundern, warum auf einmal eine NSAfD so große Verbreitung findet, oder man kann im Kleinen in seinem Umfeld damit anfangen, auszuklären und Wissen zu vermitteln. Es ist in der Regel absolute Unkenntnis, die zu rechtsradikalem Verhalten führt.

Zu Zeiten der Hugenotten wurde ganz anders mit Flüchtlingen umgegangen. Solange man Menschen mit offenen Armen aufnimmt und ihnen keine Stöcke zwischen due Beine schiebt, klappt vieles sehr gut. Und das bekommt man in die Kopfe rein. Was die Menschen mit dem Wissen dann machen, wird sich danach zeigen.


----------



## geisi2 (28. November 2019)

> Du solltest Deine Art Vorzugehen nicht auf mich übertragen,



Wut? Ernsthaft? Ironie nicht erkannt? Nee da haste sicher a Spässle gmacht oder den Absatz danach nicht gelesen.
Und ein 17 jähriger der die Worte Massaker und Genozid noch nicht kannte? 



> ....eine Kindchen
> Jetzt kannte dieses Kind Begriff wie Massaker und Genozid nicht.
> da sagte die kleine Rotzgöre
> die kleine Rotzgöre bekommt jetzt ein paar unangenehme Fragen gestellt (Anm.: natürlich subtil)
> So sind sie, unsere kleinen Mitbürger, aufgestachelt von Rechtsradilkalen in ihrer Umgebung


Alles klar...es war ein 17 jähriger Jugendlicher.

Sorry wenn ichs dir jetzt nochmal so deutlich sagen muss. Du bist mMn eine Extrem-Radikale und keinen Deut besser als diejenigen gegen die du in den Kampf ziehst. Und wie gesagt deine kleine Story ist erstunken und erlogen da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher...

Das gerade du hier jedem erzählen willst wie man mit der AfD WÄhlern umzugehen hat ist Realsatire....
Für meinen Teil brauche ich da sicher keine Belehrungen einer vor Männerhass triefenden Rassistin die mir bei jeder Gelegenheit erzählt wie  ******** ich doch aufgrund meines Geschlechts und meiner Hautfarbe bin. Und ich mache bei der Hetzjagd nicht mit.

Gibt nen schönen Satz aus einem Lied von Reihard Mey
"Die falschen ehrlichen, die wahrlich gefährlichen..."


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. November 2019)

Den Begriff Kind finde ich bei 17 schon gewagt (rechtlich zwar passend, im Alltag aber anders verwendet).
In diesem Alter hat man über die Schule in der Regel bereits Informationen zum Thema Nationalsozialismus und dessen Massentötung erfahren.
Wenn man das dann noch nicht verstanden hat und das noch toll findet hat sich das tief in den Kopf eingebrannt.
Wenn das ein 8-Jähriger sagt ist das was ganz anderes.


----------



## geisi2 (28. November 2019)

Geht nicht nur um den Begriff Kind siehe dem Zitat von meinem vorigen Beitrag...alleine der erste Satz reicht schon



> Heute war wieder eine Kindchen des Mentorenprogrammes da. Es ging um Australien und die Aborigines. Jetzt kannte dieses Kind Begriff wie Massaker und Genozid nicht.



Und ich hatte weder ein Kind noch einen Jugendlichen überhaupt der mit solchen Sätzen wie "es war doch gut das die Juden  umgebracht wurden".  Und ja falls ein 17 jähriger mit sowas ankommen würde hätte ich auch gesprächsbedarf mit dem.
Wurdet ihr schon mit sowas konfrontiert, auch als Frage an diejenigen die mit Kindern od. Jugendlichen berufl. zu tun haben? Ich meine jetzt nicht das es keine rassistischen Äusserungen gibt oder auch Ausländerhaß, sondern etwas ähnliches auf dem Level. Und wie du schon sagst normalerweise kennt heute jeder 17 jährige alleine aus dem Geschichtsunterricht auch den Begriff Genozid/Massaker etc.

Es liegt eher Nahe das die Geschichte konstruiert wurde um die Dramatik zu erhöhen um die Wichtigkeit des eigenen Tuns zu unterstreichen.



> So sind sie, unsere kleinen Mitbürger, aufgestachelt von Rechtsradilkalen in ihrer Umgebung. Seine Quelle zur Außenwelt ist neben der Schule Fortnite. Grauenvoll ...


Das ist doch lachhaft. Und was hat Fortnite damit zu tun? Ich mein ich find das Spiel nicht besonders 3rd Person liegt mir nicht und der GFX Stil. Aber wie soll man das verstehen?
Ist Fortnite auch ein Sammelbecken von Rechten?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. November 2019)

> Ist Fortnite auch ein Sammelbecken von Rechten?


In Kopf von Linken ist alles ein Sammelbecken von Rechtsextremen, sobald das 1x da vorkommt und eventuell auch zeitnah gelöscht wird.
Man braucht einen Sündenbock, so wie die Rechtsextremen auch einen brauchen.


----------



## JePe (28. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der Markt sorgt dafür. Wird dieser gestört wird es eben schlechter.



Die Abschalteinrichtung ist also das Produkt einer Marktstoerung? Dein Ernst? Asbest, Contagan, Glyphosat und verbleites Benzin auch? Da waer ich ja nie drauf gekommen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der Markt sorgt dafür. Wird dieser gestört wird es eben schlechter.
> Auf einem Markt herrscht Konkurrenz, wenn ein Unternehmen mehr Marktanteil will muss es entweder günstiger sein oder mehr bieten.
> Das führt zu Weiterentwicklung.


Also ich kenne mir ein Land mit einem wirklich freien Markt. Und das ist Somalia. Ein Paradies sieht anders aus.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. November 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Die Abschalteinrichtung ist also das Produkt einer Marktstoerung? Dein Ernst? Asbest, Contagan, Glyphosat und verbleites Benzin auch? Da waer ich ja nie drauf gekommen.



Nein, das ist aufgrund des Geldverdienens der Unternehmen entstanden. Asbest gab es übrigens auch im Sozialismus, suche mal nach Erichs Lampenladen.
Es war ein technisch guter Werkstoff, sorgt halt für erhebliche gesundheitliche Probleme.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. November 2019)

Wenn es für enorme Probleme sorgt, ist es kein guter Werkstoff. Die Kosten zahlen übrigens wir. Ist ja nur fair. Die Unternehmen haben verdient, der normale Bürger zahlt ja.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. November 2019)

> Wenn es für enorme Probleme sorgt, ist es kein guter Werkstoff.  Die Kosten zahlen übrigens wir. Ist ja nur fair. Die Unternehmen haben  verdient, der normale Bürger zahlt ja.​


Man hat es doch verboten. Bei vielen Dingen sieht man die Nachteile erst später. Man hat aber angemessen reagiert.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Man hat es doch verboten. Bei vielen Dingen sieht man die Nachteile erst später. Man hat aber angemessen reagiert.


Glaubst du den Unsinn selbst, den du da erzählst? Bekannt waren die Schäden seit Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts, als Berufskramkheit anerkannt seit den 30ern. Verboten wann? Ach ja in den 90ern

Geschichte des Asbestverbotes - Verband der Asbestopfer in Deutschland

Nur mal als kleiner Überblick. Ich könnte noch Artikel zur Lobbyarbeit raussuchen. Aber da hat es sich ja nichts geändert. Früher Asbesthysterie, dann Tabakhysterie und dann Klimahysterie.


----------



## JePe (28. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Asbest gab es übrigens auch im Sozialismus, suche mal nach Erichs Lampenladen.



Nach Deiner eisern verfochtenen These fuehrt Sozialismus (Erichs Lampenladen und so) zu Stillstand, ein freier Markt dagegen zu Fortschritt. Trotzdem gab es hier wie dort Asbest und verschwand der Werkstoff hier erst, nachdem er verboten wurde. Also nach einem Eingriff in den Markt. Warum ist das so?

Ein freier Markt ist genau wie der bedingungslose Glaube an einen Fortschritt, der bar jeder Lenkung ganz automatisch zum Besseren fuehrt, Unfug. Im Gegenteil ist ein Markt gerade nicht frei, solange er keine universellen Regeln hat, die die Verbraucher schuetzen und faire Bedingungen fuer Unternehmer und Arbeitnehmer gewaehrleisten - und die fuer alle Teilnehmer dieses Marktes zwingend gelten. Dieser Zustand ist utopisch und kaeme btw dem, was Du hier als Sozialismus brandmarkst, schon bedenklich nahe.

Danke fuer´s in die Falle treten.


----------



## eminAevoLI (28. November 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Beklag doch mal, dass fuer Garzweiler II Tausende (!) Menschen zwangsumgesiedelt wurden, damit ein Energieunternehmen sich die subventionierten Taschen fuellen kann.



Dem widerspreche ich aber auch, jeder will immer und überall Strom, aber kaum geht es um Grundlegende Energieversorgung  wird geheult.

Wieso soll ein Energieunternehmen das Grundlegendes leistet im kapaitalistischen Jetzt keinen Gewinn machen dürfen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. November 2019)

Die Leute haben den Stoff gekauft. Daher wurde er produziert. So auch verbleites Benzin. Passende Motoren wurden gekauft und auch der Treibstoff.


----------



## JePe (28. November 2019)

eminAevoLI schrieb:


> Dem widerspreche ich aber auch, jeder will immer und überall Strom, aber kaum geht es um Grundlegende Energieversorgung wird geheult.
> 
> Wieso soll ein Energieunternehmen das Grundlegendes leistet im kapaitalistischen Jetzt keinen Gewinn machen dürfen?



Ich habe nicht per se die Gewinnerzielungsabsicht (interessant, dass Du die ins Spiel bringst - bislang habe ich nur Schwaermerei von Effizienz und Fortschritt gelesen) verteufelt. Ich habe einen anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer gefragt, warum er schnappatmend gegen "die Linken" zu Felde zieht, die die notleidenden Vermieter enteignen wollen, anstatt sich eben z. B. ueber Garzweiler II oder, etwas aktueller, trotz beschlossenem Kohleausstieg den Hambacher Forst zu beklagen. Da wird naemlich nicht nur uebers Enteignen laut nachgedacht, sondern es werden Fakten geschaffen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Leute haben den Stoff gekauft. Daher wurde er produziert. So auch verbleites Benzin. Passende Motoren wurden gekauft und auch der Treibstoff.



Natuerlich haben sie es mangels Alternativen gekauft. Bis 1988. Da wurde es, tada!, verboten. Ansonsten wuerde das Innovations-Perpetuum-Mobile "Markt" uns bis heute noch Blei in den Tank kippen. Oder einfach "bleifrei" an die Zapfpistole schreiben, aber trotzdem verbleit tanken. VW-Style sozusagen. Apropos. Welche "Marktstoerung" ist denn nun konkret verantwortlich fuer die Abschalteinrichtung? Ist irgendwie untergegangen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Leute haben den Stoff gekauft. Daher wurde er produziert. So auch verbleites Benzin. Passende Motoren wurden gekauft und auch der Treibstoff.


Ignorierst natürlich das man massiv die Gesundheitsgefahren klein  geredet hat

Und nein der Stoff wurde überall verkauft und war billig. Er war sogar in Fugenkleber.  Hast ein Haus? Viel Spaß beim renovieren.


----------



## Poulton (28. November 2019)

>>Keine Informationen<<: Die Folgen der Privatisierung und das Finanzministerium - OXI Blog


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Leute haben den Stoff gekauft. Daher wurde er produziert. So auch verbleites Benzin. Passende Motoren wurden gekauft und auch der Treibstoff.



Es war günstiger. Nur darum geht es.
FCKW ist günstiger als die Alternativen. Ein Katalysator kostet Geld, daher hat man keinen verbaut.
Erst wenn Druck ausgeübt wird, reagieren Unternehmen. Ohne Druck geht es nicht. Ohne Regulierung funktioniert es nicht.
Daher ist der freie Mart auch Unsinn.


----------



## geisi2 (28. November 2019)

Was wäre denn die Alternative zum freien Markt wenn dieser Unsinn ist?


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2019)

Ich denke, das alles ist dann doch komplexer, als nur vom freien oder reguliertem Markt zusprechen.

In den 1990ger bis 2008 hatte es erhebliche "Wildwüchse" des "freien" Marktes gegeben, google, MS und FB sind nicht umsonst so groß geworden, wie sie jetzt sind.

Mit 2008 fand ein Umdenken der immer stärkeren Regulierung des Marktes statt, wobei es davor ebenso schon erhebliche Regulierungen gab.

Ebenso nicht umsonst wurde jahrelang "im Geheimen" TTIP verhandelt.

Letztlich hat jede größere Binnenmarktstruktur Regulierungen, seien es die USA, China oder eben die EU.


----------



## geisi2 (28. November 2019)

Ich denke hier wird einiges durcheinandergeworfen bzw.  jeder definiert die Begrifflichkeiten etwas anders. Macht es dann in der Diskussion schwierig^^
Marktwirtschaft – Wikipedia


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2019)

Nö, dein  Link verdeutlicht doch die Diskussion, Zitat:

Freie Marktwirtschaft
Im Modell der Freien Marktwirtschaft wird allein durch den Markt bestimmt, was produziert und konsumiert wird, in welcher Menge und zu welchem Preis. Eine freie Marktwirtschaft besteht nach George Nikolaus Halm dann, wenn:[24]

die Produktionsfaktoren (Arbeit, Land, Kapital) in privater Hand liegen und die Produktion auf Initiative privater Unternehmen erfolgt (also Privateigentum an den Produktionsmitteln und freier Wettbewerb)
1. Einkommen nur durch Dienstleistungen und die Gewinne privater Unternehmen erwirtschaftet wird
2. keine Planwirtschaft besteht
3. *keine* staatliche Kontrolle oder *Marktregulierung besteht*....^^


----------



## JePe (28. November 2019)

Fuer manche scheinbar ein anstrebenswertes Ideal.


----------



## Mahoy (28. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _Rauben, Plündern, Vergewaltigen _haben die Wikinger über Jahrhunderte erfolgreich praktiziert. Das ist glaube ich das, was Nazi mit nordischem Gedankengut meinen. Das war damals so und ist bei den Neuen Nazis immer noch so.



Nur das diese falsche Vorstellung nicht nur bei Nazis gelandet ist ... Die haben sie lediglich besonders gründlich in ihre verquaste Ideologie eingebaut.
Fun Fact:  Nur wenige Angehörige der nordischen Völker waren waren Wikinger, also Raubfahrer. Die meisten waren Landwirte, Handwerker und Händler.

Damals wie heute: Für Stunk sorgten junge Männer, die mit sich nichts anzufangen wussten. Und irgendwann wurden sie entweder sesshaft und solide, oder endeten, wie Seeräuber schon immer zu enden pflegten, nämlich mit einem Strick um den Hals. Was übrigens den Kreis schließt, denn von den selbsternannten Wikingern der Nazis endeten nach Nürnberg auch etliche auf diese Weise.

Angesichts dieser geschichts- und schicksalsträchtigen Zusammenhänge fragt man sich natürlich, was die korrekte Verfahrensweise mit Neu-Nazis wäre ...


----------



## geisi2 (28. November 2019)

Wie bereits geschrieben einen vollkommen freien Markt gibt es sowieso nicht. Nur in der Theorie.

"Eine völlig freie Marktwirtschaft ist allerdings nur eine Abstraktion. In der wirtschaftspolitischen Praxis liegt in allen Ländern mehr oder weniger eine staatliche Marktregulierung vor."
Man muss nur weiterlesen.

Nochmal die Frage was ist denn die Alternative zum freien Markt? Mal ganz konkret.


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2019)

Wirtschaftswissenschaften Studieren und 30 Jahre lang Beruf ausüben hilft auch...

zu Frage:
Recht "erfolgreich" ist der "Staatskapitalismus" Chinas (oder wie auch immer man dieses Derivat aus der sog. "Sozialistische Marktwirtschaft mit chinesischen Merkmalen" nennen mag.


----------



## geisi2 (28. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wirtschaftswissenschaften Studieren und 30 Jahre lang Beruf ausüben hilft auch...
> 
> zu Frage:
> Recht "erfolgreich" ist der "Staatskapitalismus" Chinas (oder wie auch immer man dieses Derivat aus der sog. "Sozialistische Marktwirtschaft mit chinesischen Merkmalen" nennen mag.



OK jetzt hätten wir mal die Basis. Ich schreib dann später noch was dazu.

Was mich allerdings wundert ist das du vorher etwas von Reguliertem Markt geschrieben hast. Deswegen auch mein Einwand zu Definition.
Oder meintest du Marktregulierung?


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich denke, das alles ist dann doch komplexer, als nur vom freien oder reguliertem Markt zu sprechen.



DASS habe ich geschrieben.

Sprich, ich habe nicht vom regulierten Markt gesprochen, sondern die Wortwahl von diversen Vorrednern mit übernommen.

Per Definition ist natürlich das, was gemeint ist, die Marktregulierung.

Da hast du vollkommen Recht.


----------



## geisi2 (28. November 2019)

Ich wollte da nicht klugscheissern nur ums klarzustellen. Aber du weist selber gerade wenn du Fachwissen in dem Bereich hast (ich bin nur interessierter Laie) wie komplex dieses Thema ist. Ich hab mir das schon gedacht aber ein anderer denkt sich dann  evtl. "wtf warum reden die jetzt auf einmal von reguliertem Markt"

Ansich sind wir jetzt auch komplett OT aber das Thema ansich wäre schon interessant. Frage ist ob eine Diskussion gewünscht ist oder ob es dann so weitergeht wie bisher^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Fun Fact:  Nur wenige Angehörige der nordischen Völker waren waren Wikinger, also Raubfahrer. Die meisten waren Landwirte, Handwerker und Händler.
> 
> Damals wie heute: Für Stunk sorgten junge Männer, die mit sich nichts anzufangen wussten.


Richtig Mäuschen, aber so ein paar ironische Spitzen gegen unsere Neunazis sind doch immer angebracht. 
Wikinger - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

Und ja, es sind immer die Männer zwischen 16 und 30 die extrem nerven können, weil unangebracht aggressiv.
Mag ja sein, dass das früher in Zeiten, als man täglich um Hab und Gut Angst haben musste, seinen Sinn hatte,
heute sollten sie lernen, sich anzupassen. Aber komm, so eine kleine böse Anspielung an die depperten Nazis
mit ihrem nordischen Schöpfungsmythos ist immer angebracht




compisucher schrieb:


> Wirtschaftswissenschaften Studieren und 30 Jahre lang Beruf ausüben hilft auch...


Natürlich, um das Threma abzuschließen, weil es nun wirklich zu weit führt, haben wir alles andere als einen
freien und ungeregelten Markt. Durch Gesetze ist relativ vielen Auswüchsen Einhalt geboten. Das hat aber 
mit Sozialismus nix zu tun, wenn man Urlaubszeiten definiert, Kündigungsschutz regelt, Kartelle verbietet,
nutzen von Insiderwissen unter Strafe stelle, Subventionen vergibt, Besteuert, einen Mindestlohn definiert etc.

Offen sind aktuell Fragen zur Infrastruktur. Die hat nun wirklich nichts in privater Hand zu suchen, denke ich
an Wasserversorgung, Stromnetze, Telefonnetze, Straßen, Krankenhäuser, Feuerwehr, Polizei, Armee, etc.
Und in dem Bereich passierten in den letzten Jahrzehnten Dinge, wo man nur mir den Ohren schlackern konnte.

Aber ja, da unterscheiden sich die Diktaoren der Nazis von den tendenziell Neoliberalen AfDlern. Aber das
sind alles alte Punkte von Lucke und ok, die längst die Partei verlassen haben.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Du gehörst wie die rechten Spalter auch zu den Spaltern. .


Ja, ich zeige denen, die spalten oder es versuchen die rote Karte und grenze sie aus. Das hat aber nichts mit
pauschaler Diskriminierung zu tun, sondern basiert auf persönlichem Verhalten. Und einem Arschloch zu
sagen, dass es ein Arschloch ist, mag unhöflich sein, hat aber nichts mit Diskriminierung zu tun. Es gibt eine
Verfassung. Wer innerhalb ist, ist innerhalb,. wer sich außerhalb hinstellt und spaltet, bekommt das, was er
verdient. Spot und Hohn


----------



## geisi2 (28. November 2019)

Hier muss ich dir Ausnahmsweise zustimmen Mäuserle

"Offen sind aktuell Fragen zur Infrastruktur. Die hat nun wirklich nichts in privater Hand zu suchen, denke ich
an Wasserversorgung, Stromnetze, Telefonnetze, Straßen, Krankenhäuser, Feuerwehr, Polizei, Armee, etc.
Und in dem Bereich passierten in den letzten Jahrzehnten Dinge, wo man nur mir den Ohren schlackern konnte."

Das ist im Prinzip mit ein Punkt den ich mit Klientelpolitik meine.  Am Ende wurde es teurer oder die Zustände schlechter oder beides.


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2019)

Die Frage nach einem Wirtschaftssystem (wenn ja, welches ?) ist in diesem Kontext insofern interessant, weil es ja neben anderen Gründen auch eine wirtschaftliche Ursache gab, 
die Rotkeappchen veranlasste, diesen Thread zu starten.

Ich interpretiere die Intention dieses Threads so, das gewisse Mechanismen auch heute wieder erkennbar sind, welche "das Volk" dazu verleitet, sich "Trost" im ganz Rechtsaußen zu suchen.

Letztlich lässt es sich aus meiner subjektiven Sicht in diesem Punkt insofern verdichten, als das das vorherrschende Wirtschaftsystem dafür Sorge tragen sollte, 
dass sich Menschen allgemein, aber vor allem aus dem niedrigen Lohnsektor nicht als abgehängt empfinden dürfen.

Ist natürlich zunächst eine theoretische Herangehensweise weil funktionierende Wirtschaftssysteme genau aus dem Grund funktionieren, 
dass jemand Gewinn aus dem Verkauf von irgendwas macht, das begehrt ist und dadurch mehr Vermögen aufbaut, als jener der nur Konsument ist.

Letztlich bekommt der "Erzeuger" eine gewisse Machtposition die overall dafür sorgt, dass der Konsument nicht nur bezahlt, sondern u. U. sogar mit seinem eigenen Arbeitsplatz von ihm abhängig ist 
und schlimmstenfalls auch noch "unter Wert" malochen gehen muss (Abhängigkeitstheorie). 

Wie stellt man also sicher, dass der Konsument würdevoll leben kann, der Unternehmer es aber trotzdem noch lukrativ empfindet, sein Geschäft zu betreiben und irgendwie eine win-win-Situation entsteht?

Wenn ich die Antwort wüsste, wäre ich schlauer als alle Wirtschaftsweisen, hätte das Elend besiegt und evtl. gäbe es keine Kriege mehr.

Nur - ich bin nicht schlauer, als der Rest der Welt...^^


----------



## Duvar (28. November 2019)

Die Welt ist aus den Fugen geraten, die Gier der Menschen und der Staaten ist nicht mehr zu stoppen und wozu das ganze führt und noch führen wird ist klar.
Um es kurz zu machen, uns erwartet keine rosige Zukunft aus vielerlei Hinsicht. Meiner Meinung nach sind wir dazu verdammt zu scheitern in dieser modernen Sklaventreiberei,


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die Welt ist aus den Fugen geraten,


Das ist doch etwas zu dick aufgetragen. Seit der Mensch vom Jäger und Sammler zum Ackerbauern übergetreten ist  und begonnen hat, Besitz, Land, Vorräte und Werkzeuge anzuhäufen, gibt es, wie in der Bibel mit Kain beschrieben, die Räuber, Diebe und Mörder. Seit dieser Zeit sind große Kriege dokumentiert.

Wir haben das seit zehntauschend Jahren durchpraktiziert, immer wieder mit schlimmen Rückfällen, gerade wenn man an neuzeitliche Genozide  der Spanier in Amerika, der Briten in Australien, der gesammelten Euroamerikaner in Nordamerika, der Türken in Armenien, der Deutschen in ganz Europa denkt oder an die letzten industriellen Kriege seit dem Unabhängigkrieg in den USA mit Einführung des Maschinengewehrs, Nur in Europa Nordamerika haben wir mit Ausnahme von Jugoslavien und Nordirland seit 75 Jahren Frieden. Noch sehe ich den nicht beendet, aber ja, das, was von der NSAfD an Rhethorik kommt, ist schlimmste Barbarei, fern jedes Humanismus und noch ferner jeder Nächstenliebe.



Duvar schrieb:


> die Gier der Menschen und der Staaten ist nicht mehr zu stoppen,


Das sind die Gründe, warum streng sozialistische Systeme an den Menschen scheitern. In kleinen selbstgewählten Gruppen geht das, in großen gibt es immer zu viele hemmungslose Egoisten. Irgendwann wird es einen Homo Superior geben, wie er in Perry Rhoden so schön genannt wurde, und mit dem geht das dann vielleicht, wenn er seine niederen Triebe überwunden haben sollte.

Wir alle müssen jungen Leuten die Augen öffnen. Wir dürfen Lehrer nicht alleine lassen und jeder von uns hat die Zeit, um sich ein wenig um Kinder zu kümmern. Eltern und Lehrer sind immer "verdächtig", von denen nehmen Kinder weniger an. Als Außenstehender neutraler Erzähler hat man ganz andere Möglichkeiten, neutral zu erklären, was bisher passierte und wie man sich selber entwicklen kann. Alleine schon das Diskutieren über die beiden Antipoden Egoismus und kooperatives Vorgehen reicht, damit Kinder für sich den erfolgreichen Weg finden. Und der liegt in Regel nicht im Egoismus, nicht im Nationalen und nicht im Krieg.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. November 2019)

> Das ist doch etwas zu vdick aufgetragen. Seit der Mensch vom Jäger zum  Sammler übergetreten ist zum Ackerbauern und begonnen hat, Besitz, Land,  Voräte und Werkzeuge anzuhäufen, gibt es, wie in der Bible mit Lain  beschrieben , die Räuber, diebe und Mörder. Seit dieser Zeit sind große  Kriege dokumentiert,


Das gab es schon als Jäger und Sammler. Wenn man hunger hat klaut man auch mal vom anderen was, wenn man irgendwie drankommt.
Das ist auch in der Tierwelt so und nicht gesellschaftlich entstanden, sondern durch die Natur noch in den Genen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das gab es schon als Jäger und Sammler.


Mord und Totschlag sind keine Kriege. Schon Affenhorden ziehen gegen andere Horden, aber das sind "Scharmützel" und keine Kriege. Die ersten Königreiche kamen mit der Sesshaftigkeit.


----------



## Sparanus (28. November 2019)

Interessant wie du den Frieden in Europa durch die AfD bedroht siehst. Eine reichlich übertriebene Ansicht und wenn du so gerne in die Vergangenheit guckst kannst du auch etwas weiter in die Vergangenheit gucken und dann wirst du sehen, dass wir nach Napoleon eine relativ lange friedliche Zeit in Europa hatten weil man als Monarchisten gegen die Demokraten zusammen gehalten hat. Warum soll eine Herrschaft der Rechten in Europa unbedingt zu Krieg führen? Das ist nichtmal ansatzweise eine Zwangsläufigkeit.

Die innere Freiheit Europas ist bedroht, nicht der Friede und das nicht nur durch die Rechten unsere lieben Parteien der Mitte leisten bei Überwachung und Co ein starkes Stück.


----------



## Mahoy (28. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Interessant wie du den Frieden in Europa durch die AfD bedroht siehst. Eine reichlich übertriebene Ansicht und wenn du so gerne in die Vergangenheit guckst kannst du auch etwas weiter in die Vergangenheit gucken und dann wirst du sehen, dass wir nach Napoleon eine relativ lange friedliche Zeit in Europa hatten weil man als Monarchisten gegen die Demokraten zusammen gehalten hat. Warum soll eine Herrschaft der Rechten in Europa unbedingt zu Krieg führen? Das ist nichtmal ansatzweise eine Zwangsläufigkeit.



Nun ja, die historische Datenbasis ist nicht allzu groß, aber bisher kam beim Erstarken rechtsextremer Parteien nichts Gutes heraus.

Napoleon Bonaparte war übrigens kein Demokrat, gegen den Monarchen hätten zusammenhalten können. Er wollte König unter Königinnen, also Kaiser sein. Kaiser von Frankreich wurde er, indem er die Reste der Französischen Revolution beerbte. Kaiser vom Rest der Welt wollte er durch Eroberung werden.

Und was soll das für eine friedliche Zeit danach gewesen sein?
Bonaparte starb 1821, sechs Jahre nach seiner zweiten und endgültigen Abdankung 1815. Zwischen dieser und dem 1. Weltkrieg liegen 99 Jahre, in denen in Europa über 20 Kriege ausgefochten wurden. Die meisten davon zwischen Monarchien, eine Handvoll aufgrund bürgerlicher Revolutionen; nicht mitgezählt Kriege außerhalb Europas unter Beteiligung europäischer Mächte.



> Die innere Freiheit Europas ist bedroht, nicht der Friede und das nicht nur durch die Rechten unsere lieben Parteien der Mitte leisten bei Überwachung und Co ein starkes Stück.



Sicherlich gibt es Entwicklungen, gegen die man sich stellen muss, die gibt es immer und zu jedem Zeitpunkt. Dennoch leben wir hier in einem Zeitalter der Freiheit und unser größtes Problem besteht darin herauszufinden, wie viel Freiheit sich der Einzelne herausnehmen kann, ohne die Freiheit seiner Mitbürger einzuschränken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. November 2019)

> wie viel Freiheit sich der Einzelne herausnehmen kann, ohne die Freiheit seiner Mitbürger einzuschränken.


Das ist ganz klar über Gesetze geregelt.


----------



## Sparanus (28. November 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Napoleon Bonaparte war übrigens kein Demokrat, gegen den Monarchen hätten zusammenhalten können.


Ja wenn man jetzt noch herausgelsen hätte, dass die Metternich Zeit gemeint war


----------



## geisi2 (28. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Frage nach einem Wirtschaftssystem (wenn ja, welches ?) ist in diesem Kontext insofern interessant, weil es ja neben anderen Gründen auch eine wirtschaftliche Ursache gab,
> die Rotkeappchen veranlasste, diesen Thread zu starten.
> 
> Ich interpretiere die Intention dieses Threads so, das gewisse Mechanismen auch heute wieder erkennbar sind, welche "das Volk" dazu verleitet, sich "Trost" im ganz Rechtsaußen zu suchen.



In stabilen Gesellschaften mit gut verteilten Wohlstand haben Rechte oder allgemein Extreme wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg. Ich bin halt der Typ der auch in die andere Richtung tritt.
Auch ein Herr Stein und Konsorten die jeden nur wegen einer unliebsamen Meinung in die Rechte Ecke stellen sind ein Problem. Gerade bei Nuhr absolut lächerlich dazu.
Noch dazu deswegen gefährlich weil es dann niemand mehr wirklich Ernst nimmt.

Mein Standpunkt war ja das man sich auch mal die Ursachen anschauen müsste und was ich in den letzten Jahrzehnten mitbekommen habe bzw. wir alle war eine dermaßen perverse Wirtschaftspolitik nur zum Vorteil einiger weniger das es auf gut bayrisch gesagt der Sau graust. Gerade bei den Bevölkerungsgruppen die sich schlecht oder gar nicht wehren können wurde der Rotstift angesetzt...

Nur da gibt es leider wenig Kritik und einer AfD würde man ganz schnell die Grundlage entziehen wenn anstatt immer und immer weiter offen Klientelpolitik zu betreiben wirklich soziale Politik im Sinne des Bürgers gemacht werden würde. Und es ist natürlich willkommen jetzt mit der Gefahr für unsere Demokratie von den eigenen Schandtaten aus der Vergangenheit abzulenken.

Und ehrlich gesagt krieg ich das kotzen wenn das jetzt auf einmal "die Guten" sein sollen und sich alles nur noch um die böse AfD dreht. 
Wer kann sich noch an 2008 erinnern? Da hat sich unsere Politik mit den Banken ins Bett gelegt, ein Josef Ackermann wurde als "Retter" mit ins Boot geholt und später auch zu Feiern im Kanzleramt eingeladen. Was da passiert ist war Irrsinn. Bitte nur mal diesen Artikel in Ruhe durchlesen:
Bankrotte Hypo Real Estate zahlt Millionen-Boni - World Socialist Web Site 

Zitat:


> Nachdem die Regierung in den letzten Wochen mehrmals Wirtschaftslobbyisten große Zugeständnisse gemacht hatte – besonders der Atomindustrie und den Pharmaherstellern -, bestätigen die hohen Zahlungen an Angestellte der krisengeschüttelten HRE bei gleichzeitiger Vergabe von weiteren Bailout-Geldern in den Augen der Öffentlichkeit, dass die Regierung Merkel das Schoßhündchen der Bankiers und Wirtschaftsmagnaten ist.



Da war 3 Jahre bevor die AfD überhaupt gegründet wurde.

Es geht aber lustig weiter

Zitat:


> Erst vor wenigen Wochen hat die Regierung einen Sparhaushalt mit Kürzungen von achtzig Milliarden Euro vorgelegt, und tagtäglich muss sich die Bevölkerung Predigten über die Notwendigkeit anhören, den Gürtel enger zu schnallen. Vor diesem Hintergrund macht das Geld, das der HRE und ihren Beschäftigten in den Rachen geworfen wird, die Klassenprioritäten der Regierung klar. Ihre Sprecher haben die größte Mühe, der Öffentlichkeit ihre Großzügigkeit gegenüber den Banken zu rechtfertigen, während die Regierung gleichzeitig die Sozialleistungen für die Schwächsten der Gesellschaft zusammenstreicht.




Konsequenzen gab es damals natürlich KEINE. Nene ein Funke hat noch seine Millionenboni eingeklagt



> In Wirklichkeit ging der ehemalige Vorstandsvorsitzende Georg Funke nach seiner Entlassung aus dem Vorstand im März 2009 sogar noch vor Gericht und forderte die Weiterzahlung seiner Bezüge bis 2013 und eine jährliche Pension von einer halben Million Euro. Auch vor der Bewilligung der jüngsten Boni für leitende Angestellte der HRE drohten Angestellte mit Klagen vor Gericht, falls keine Sonderzahlungen geleistet würden. Nach Unstimmigkeiten über die Frage der Entlohnung für Beschäftigte verließ Axel Wieandt, der den Posten des Vorstandsvorsitzenden von Funke übernommen hatte, die Bank und übernahm einen lukrativen Posten bei der Deutschen Bank.



Schauen wir doch mal ins rot grüne Lager:


> Die rot-grüne Koalition von 1998 bis 2005 “befreite” die deutschen Banken von einer ganzen Anzahl Regulierungen und ermöglichte ihnen in spekulative Portfolios und Hedgefonds in aller Welt zu investieren. Und im Mai 2003 gründete Finanzminister Hans Eichel (SPD) in Zusammenarbeit mit den führenden deutschen Banken die Lobbygruppe Initiative Finanzstandort Deutschland als permanentes Forum, wo die deutsche Regierung die Befehle der Finanzgemeinde entgegennehmen konnte.



Das Problem mit der AfD wird sich mit einem Kampf a la Rottkäppchen nicht lösen lassen. Ist meine Meinung dazu.
Es wird nur die Konflikte weiter verschärfen und mehr Menschen zur AfD treiben. Irgendwann krachts dann und wenns wirklich auf der Straße kracht dann gute Nacht.
Wie ich schon gesagt habe auch eine AfD wirds nicht richten, gehört mit zur ******** die mit oben schwimmt. Ansich brauchen wir uns auch nicht weiter über Wirtschaftssysteme zu unterhalten. Denn die besten Regulierungen helfen nichts wenn in Hinterzimmern in Geheimverhandlungen unsere Politiker mit Wirtschaftslobbyisten ständig neue dreckige Deals aushandeln. 

Lösung? Ja was weis denn ich? Ich schliess mich da compisucher an...ich hab mich nur dazu entschieden das keiner mehr meine Stimme mehr bekommt.
Kann ich mit meinem Gewissen nach all den Jahren was ich so mitbekommen habe nicht mehr vereinbaren. Einzig Die Linke hätte meine Stimme bekommen aber nach Wegfall von Gysi/Wagenknecht schwimmen die auch ganz oben mit, s.o. Das ist sicher nicht optimal aber was ist die Alternative?
Es hat sich zu damals NICHTS geändert und es gibt keine Partei und keinen Politiker dem ich noch vertraue. 
Ursache/Wirkung, war auch bei mir nicht immer so ich bin früher brav wählen gegenagen. Ja und ich schäme mich noch heute damals rot/grün meine Stimme gegeben zu haben weil mir auchwas anderes versprochen wurde. Und wehe es kommt mir einer mit dem ausgelutschtem Thema Kompromiss. Das war kein Kompromiss sondern damit wurden sich die Taschen vollgestopft.
Heute muss ich immer lachen wenn Korruption in anderen Ländern angeprangert wird...



> Die rot-grüne Koalition von 1998 bis 2005 “befreite” die deutschen Banken von einer ganzen Anzahl Regulierungen und ermöglichte ihnen in spekulative Portfolios und Hedgefonds in aller Welt zu investieren. Und im Mai 2003 gründete Finanzminister Hans Eichel (SPD) in Zusammenarbeit mit den führenden deutschen Banken die Lobbygruppe Initiative Finanzstandort Deutschland als permanentes Forum, wo die deutsche Regierung die Befehle der Finanzgemeinde entgegennehmen konnte.



So ich geh jetzt Destiny zocken zum runterkommen^^

Kleiner Nachtrag: Heute sieht es sogar noch schlimmer aus als 2008.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2019)

Was früher die NPD war, ist jetzt die AfD. Ich ein kurzanriss der Geschichte der NPD. 
Aufstieg und Fall der NPD: Adolfs Rueckkehr - SPIEGEL ONLINE

- offtopic -


geisi2 schrieb:


> ....


Du wiederholst z.T. Deine Textbausteine, das fällt auf


----------



## Mahoy (28. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja wenn man jetzt noch herausgelsen hätte, dass die Metternich Zeit gemeint war



Das hast du mit der Zeitangabe "nach Napoleon" nicht nur gut verschleiert, es ändert auch nichts. 

Auch während der Französischen Republik war Bonaparte kein Demokrat, sondern der militärische Arm einer Bürgerdiktatur. Und die sogenannte "friedliche Zeit" würde sich damit zwar um rund 20 Jahre verlängern, in der vier bis fünf zusätzliche Kriege in Europa ausgefochten wurden.

Man kann ja noch nicht einmal sagen, dass die Zeit zwar nicht friedlich war, aber wenigstens friedlicher als vorher. Da gab es nämlich in Europa im Durchschnitt auch alle fünf Jahre einen Krieg. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Die Ereignisse während der Französischen Revolution und Republik haben den gekrönten Häuptern Europas zwar anfänglich ein merkwürdiges Halsjucken beschert, aber dass es dann auch ruckzuck wieder in Richtung Monarchie ging, hat sie ungemein beruhigt. Sie sahen auch wenig Anlass, friedfertiger zu werden - ganz im Gegenteil: Die Vorstellung, dass es ein korsischer Junker zum Kaiser bringen kann, hat da ganz neue Ambitionen geweckt, die zum 1. Weltkrieg kulminierten.

Wenn die demokratischen Grundzüge der Französischen Revolution etwas bewirkt haben, dann die Entwicklung zu Monarchien mit etwas mehr Bürgerbeteiligung, in der die Blaublüter zwar nicht ernstlich Macht abgaben (dagegen halfen umfangreiche Einschränkungen und Veto-Rechte), aber dafür Verantwortung: Wenn der Pöbel noch einmal zur Revolution gerufen hätte, wäre man nicht allein Schuld gewesen und hatte bessere Chancen, den Kopf auf den Schultern zu behalten.
Aber deswegen friedlicher werden? Kein Stück. Man hat sich die Feldzüge einfach nur in den Parlamenten abnicken lassen.


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2019)

@geisi2:
Inhaltlich volle Zustimmung, vor allem in dem Punkt, dass keinerlei Vertrauen da ist.

Klartext von mir: 
Ganz Rechts außen geht gar nicht.
Jedoch, die operative Inhaltsleere aller anderen Parteien verführen mich nicht wirklich auch zu Jubelstürmen.

Jeder weiß, dass ein "weiter so" falsch ist, dennoch macht jeder weiter so weiter...

Ich mag die Dame nicht, aber AKK hat gerade heute interessanter Weise gesagt, dass der Hauptgrund eines "sozialen Pflichtjahres" für sie, dass die spürt, dass der gesellschaftliche Zusammenhang langsam bröckelt (oder schnell) und dass die Empathie füreinander ebenso immer mehr schwindet.

Die fehlende Empathie ist mein Aufhänger, da hat sie recht und ich bin froh, dass es ganz langsam auch in der "Politik" erkannt wird.

Die allgemeine Unzufriedenheit in der Gesellschaft stelle ich an der zunehmenden Kälte in Art und Ton (auch hier im Forum) fest.

Und immer wieder muss ich auch an meine eigene Nase fassen - erschreckend...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. November 2019)

Durch ein soziales Pflichtjahr wird man das nicht ändern, eher im Gegenteil, bei mir würde die Wut ansteigen.


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2019)

Das soziale Pflichtjahr will ich an dieser Stelle gar nicht diskutieren.

Vielmehr würde mich interessieren, was jeden Einzelnen bewegt, wenn er diese allgemeine Unzufriedenheit wahrnimmt, die ja förmlich in der Luft liegt.
Bei mir ist es das persönliche verhalten, umschreibe ich mal mit Rücksichtlosigkeit, Egoismus, Narzissmus..


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. November 2019)

> Vielmehr würde mich interessieren, was jeden Einzelnen bewegt, wenn er  diese allgemeine Unzufriedenheit wahrnimmt, die ja förmlich in der Luft  liegt.


Die Frage ist, um welchen Grad der Unzufriedenheit es sich handelt.
Bei mir ist es so, dass ich alles im Alltag habe, was ich brauche, dennoch bin ich mit vielen Dingen unzufrieden.


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2019)

Interessant, also ist es nicht primär der Wohlstand?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Interessant, also ist es nicht primär der Wohlstand?



Bei mir nicht direkt.


----------



## Sparanus (28. November 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das hast du mit der Zeitangabe "nach Napoleon" nicht nur gut verschleiert, es ändert auch nichts.
> 
> Auch während der Französischen Republik war Bonaparte kein Demokrat, sondern der militärische Arm einer Bürgerdiktatur. Und die sogenannte "friedliche Zeit" würde sich damit zwar um rund 20 Jahre verlängern, in der vier bis fünf zusätzliche Kriege in Europa ausgefochten wurden.



Nach Napoleon! Nach Waterloo! Ich hab keine Ahnung warum du jetzt überhaupt die Zeit davor erwähnst. 
Aber auch die wäre ein gutes Beispiel. Warum hat "halb" Europa Frankreich den Krieg erklärt? Ja um die Monarchie wieder einzuführen. 
Auch bei den folgenden Revolutionen hat man in Europa gerne zusammen gehalten.


----------



## geisi2 (29. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was früher die NPD war, ist jetzt die AfD. Ich ein kurzanriss der Geschichte der NPD.
> Aufstieg und Fall der NPD: Adolfs Rueckkehr - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> - offtopic -
> ...



Ach Mäuserle, wenn du etwas mehr in Geschichte aufgepasst hättest dann würdest du auch drauf kommen das das unmittelbar mit dem Thema zu tun hat,
Und selbst wenn jetzt der letzte Nazi "ausgemerzt" wäre hätten wir dieselben Probleme die wir heute sehen. Hättest mal den Artikel lesen sollen und zwar komplett.
Ich weis das es dir nicht gefällt aber das was eine Merkel, ein Schröder, ein Fischer etc.. od um die Parteien zu nennen eine CDU, SPD, Grüne so die letzten Jahrzehnten verbrochen haben geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Und heute...das Gleiche in Grün. Aber passt schon ist ja alles supi hier in D und die AfD ist böse. Kämpf dann mal tapfer weiter


----------



## geisi2 (29. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Interessant, also ist es nicht primär der Wohlstand?



Ehrlich gesagt jein. Mit meinem persönlichen Wohlstand bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Der gesellschaftliche Wohlstand...da gings leider seit 1990 steil bergab.
Hab das mal mit einem Ex-Realschuldirektor diskutiert, ist aber schon 2-3 Jahre her. Der war der Ansicht uns geht es doch heute viel besser....
Nein, tut es nicht wenn man es gesellschaftlich betrachtet. Nur um ein paar Punkte zu nennen.

Gesundheitssystem
Rentensystem
Bildung
Infrastruktur
Sozialsystem  inkl. soz. Wohnungsbau

Komisch eigentlich und das bei gestiegener Produktivität und dem technischen Fortschritt den wir seit den 1980er Jahren hatten.
Und auch wenn es mir persönlich gut geht kenne ich genügend die abgestiegen sind. Heute ist es möglich das du innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren vom Mittelstand nach ganz unten durchgereichst wird. Hab ich gesehen bei Kollegen von Siemens. Systemspezialisten die mit 50+ keinen Job mehr gefunden haben und als Systemspezialist ist ein Umschwenken auch nicht so einfach.
Auch Kollegen aus der IT...Das wurde "früher" besser abgefangen. 

Rentner die Pfandflaschen sammeln gabs so gut wie nicht in München. Ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht dran erinnern. Irgendwann hat das dann angefangen...
Aber den Euro kann man nur einmal ausgeben und hier werden heute die gepampert denen eh schon der Wohlstand aus dem Arsch kommt. Auf Kosten derer die eh fast nichts mehr haben.
Könnte mir jetzt scheissegal sein. Ist es aber nicht denn wenn es weiter und weiter gesellschaftlich bergab geht werden die Spannungen immer größer.
Gesellschaftlicher Wohlstand sichert dagegen den inneren Frieden, ist der beste Kampf gegen Extreme sowohl von rechts als auch links und die Kriminalitätsquote ist i.d.R. auch sehr niedrig.
Ich habs halt lieber harmonisch....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. November 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich habs halt lieber harmonisch....


Und dann für die AfD eintreten? Es ist so absurd und lächerlich .... 

Dann schau Dir Deine "Unwohlseinpunkte" an und frage Dich, wer Dir bei den 
Punkten helfen kann. Kleiner Tipp: Neoliberale und Rechtsextreme sind es nicht.

Und die nächste Sau der rechten Bereicherer: Soso, die Reinemacher, soso. Es ist 
so absurd. Da wollen ein paar an den Futtertrog, um sich massiv zu bereichern. 
Wer wählt sowas? Es ist unfassbar
AfD: neue Spendenaffaere  - Partei liess sich von reichen Goennern finanzieren - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## geisi2 (29. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und dann für die AfD eintreten? Es ist so absurd und lächerlich ....
> 
> Dann schau Dir Deine "Unwohlseinpunkte" an und frage Dich, wer Dir bei den
> Punkten helfen kann. Kleiner Tipp: Neoliberale und Rechtsextreme sind es nicht.
> ...



Aber diejenigen die es die letzten Jahrzehnte verbrochen haben wie eine SPD/Grüne/CDU sollen helfen? 
Artikel gelesen von dem extrem rechten Schmierblatt das ich verlinkt habe? (Achtung Ironie)

Ganz ehrlich ich brauch keine Hilfe ich fordere genau das ein für das wir eigentlich unsere Politiker bezahlen mit unseren Steuergeldern

Alles andere ist wieder mal radikal und extrem "linkes" Gesabbel. Ich trete also für die AfD ein...soso
Lern lesen Mädel! Und hör mit diesem blöden Versuch des "Framings" auf.
Wo du recht hast es ist absurd und lächerlich wie ihr "für Tolerenz und Vielfalt" gerne auf dem hohen Ross von Moral und Ethik sitzend euch selbst outet. 
Genauso extrem, dumm, laut und intolerant wie das wirklich rechte Pack. Genau die gleiche Reaktion wenn ich da kritisiert habe...

Alles was du wieder mal vor dich hinfaselst zeigt nur eins. Du hast wirklich ein mentales Problem.

Ich hab auch noch einen schönen Link vom Spiegel für dich, der wird dir gefallen. Da gehts nämlich um Frauen die direkt von der grandiosen Politik einer SPD/CDU/Grünen betroffen sind:
Gynaekologin ueber Job: "Ich habe oft Angst um meine Patientinnen" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Frag dich mal wer sich dabei bereichert und wer politisch dafür verantwortlich ist....
Wer wählt sowas es ist soooo unglaublich unfassbar^^


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und die nächste Sau der rechten Bereicherer: Soso, die Reinemacher, soso. Es ist
> so absurd. Da wollen ein paar an den Futtertrog, um sich massiv zu bereichern.
> Wer wählt sowas? Es ist unfassbar
> 
> AfD: neue Spendenaffaere  - Partei liess sich von reichen Goennern finanzieren - SPIEGEL ONLINE



frag ich mich seit 20 Jahren wie man immer noch CDU wählen kann, aber solch grenz-debile Wähler gibt es halt weiterhin


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. November 2019)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> frag ich mich seit 20 Jahren wie man immer noch CDU wählen kann, aber solch grenz-debile Wähler gibt es halt weiterhin


Klar, nach Kohl und den aufgedeckten schwarzen Kassen damals, und seitdem wurden Gesetze und moralische Ansprüche massiv verschärft, weshalb die aktuellen Vergehen der AfD so schwer wiegen, sowie nach der Klimapolitik der Frau Merkel sind wir uns da völlig einig.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Aber diejenigen die es die letzten Jahrzehnte  verbrochen haben wie eine SPD/Grüne/CDU sollen helfen?


Was  haben denn die grünen "verbrochen"? Wohl sehr wenig, Hartz IV z.B.  wollten sie nur ohne Sanktionen und mit einem Mindestlohn. In dem Paket  wäre es sozial verträglich gewesen, aber mit dem neoliberalen Schröder  nicht machbar. Ja, Kompromisse können weh tun, man sollte aber Hartz IV  nicht den Grünen anlasten, sondern den Verursachern. Ebenso die gesamte  Privatisierungswelle der Infrastruktur. Auch das sind Projekte der SPD  und seit Merkel der CDU. Ja, natürlich muss man das kritisieren.

Was  fehlt uns denn im Lande? Soziale Wärme. Und wie bekommt man die? Es  gibt Alternativen, aber die haben dieses Wort nicht im Parteinamen. Wir diskutieren hier aber nicht über sinnvolle Parteien, sondern darüber, ob und unter welchen Vorraussetzungen sich die jüngere Geschichte wiederholen kann. Es ist übrigens immer wieder erhellend, wenn für Dich Menschen, die unsere Verfassung beschützen wollen, also laut Definition bewahrend oder konservativ sind, als links extreme dargestellt werden. Es ist immer eine Frage des eigenen Standpunktes, gelle.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. November 2019)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> frag ich mich seit 20 Jahren wie man immer noch CDU wählen kann, aber solch grenz-debile Wähler gibt es halt weiterhin



Frage ich mich auch schon lange bei deren Grünen-Koalition.


----------



## Sparanus (29. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was  haben denn die grünen "verbrochen"? Wohl sehr wenig, Hartz IV z.B.  wollten sie nur ohne Sanktionen und mit einem Mindestlohn.


Besser nicht regieren als.... 
Wäre ein guter Grund gewesen die ganze Koalition platzen zu lassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. November 2019)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> grenz-debile Wähler gibt es halt weiterhin


Um noch einmal auf ein Wort zurückzukommen, was ich überlesen hatte. Wenn Du annimmst, dass bestimmte Wähler strunzen dumm sind, ist das eine Sichtweise.  Ich gehe davon aus, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit sehr bewusst wählt. Sie sind also mit dem, was an Politik passierte zufrieden. Darüber bin ich fassungslos. Es ist wie mit dem AfD Wählern. Wenn sie grenzdebil wären, wäre das zumindest eine Entschuldigung. Die Wähler wählen aber ganz freiwillig und ohne reale Not diese Partei, Sie wollen, dass Boote auf dem Meer versenkt werden, sie wollen, dass  unbewaffnete hungernde Menschen an der Grenze angeknallt werden, sie halten es für Notwehr, Asylantenheime anzuzünden, sie wollen eine ethnische Säuberung in Deutschland, wie haben mit Menschenrechten im Allgemeinen nichts am Hut, usw. Darum halte ich diese Wähler nicht für grenzdebil, ich bin nur fassungslos.


----------



## seahawk (29. November 2019)

Es gibt halt immer unsoziale Menschen und es werden mehr wenn die Gesellschaft auch unsozial ist, wie die heutige. Die abgefuckten Werte der, in ihren letzten Zuckungen liegenden, kapitalistischen Gesellschaft sind Schuld an diesen  Entscheidungen.


----------



## geisi2 (29. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Klar, nach Kohl und den aufgedeckten schwarzen Kassen damals, und seitdem wurden Gesetze und moralische Ansprüche massiv verschärft, weshalb die aktuellen Vergehen der AfD so schwer wiegen, sowie nach der Klimapolitik der Frau Merkel sind wir uns da völlig einig.
> 
> Was  haben denn die grünen "verbrochen"? Wohl sehr wenig, Hartz IV z.B.  wollten sie nur ohne Sanktionen und mit einem Mindestlohn. In dem Paket  wäre es sozial verträglich gewesen, aber mit dem neoliberalen Schröder  nicht machbar. Ja, Kompromisse können weh tun, man sollte aber Hartz IV  nicht den Grünen anlasten, sondern den Verursachern. Ebenso die gesamte  Privatisierungswelle der Infrastruktur. Auch das sind Projekte der SPD  und seit Merkel der CDU. Ja, natürlich muss man das kritisieren.
> 
> Was  fehlt uns denn im Lande? Soziale Wärme. Und wie bekommt man die? Es  gibt Alternativen, aber die haben dieses Wort nicht im Parteinamen. Wir diskutieren hier aber nicht über sinnvolle Parteien, sondern darüber, ob und unter welchen Vorraussetzungen sich die jüngere Geschichte wiederholen kann. Es ist übrigens immer wieder erhellend, wenn für Dich Menschen, die unsere Verfassung beschützen wollen, also laut Definition bewahrend oder konservativ sind, als links extreme dargestellt werden. Es ist immer eine Frage des eigenen Standpunktes, gelle.



Schauen wir doch wieder genauer hin ob deine Aussagen über die guten Grünen und den bösen Schröder/SPD so stimmen:
Joschka Fischer – Wikipedia

Da stehen ja ganz nette Sachen drin:


> Kriegsbeteiligungen
> Die rot-grüne Bundesregierung mit Fischer als Bundesaußenminister führte deutsche Bodentruppen mit der Beteiligung am Einsatz der NATO im Kosovokrieg erstmals nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg in einen Kriegseinsatz. Fischer legitimierte diesen Einsatz in einer Rede auf dem Kosovo-Sonderparteitag in Bielefeld 1999 mit den Worten: „Ich stehe auf zwei Grundsätzen, nie wieder Krieg, nie wieder Auschwitz, nie wieder Völkermord, nie wieder Faschismus. Beides gehört bei mir zusammen.“[24] Ab 2001/2002 beteiligte sich die Bundeswehr am Krieg in Afghanistan. 2003 weigerte sich hingegen die rot-grüne Bundesregierung, den Irakkrieg der USA zu unterstützen.



Mir wird da ehrlich gesagt schlecht. Die falschen ehrlichen die wahrlich gefählichen. Man hätte sich auch anders beteiligen können und für den Einsatz in Afghanistan gibt es gar keine Rechtfertigung mMn.  Es hätte auch die Option des NEINS gegeben inkl. das man die Koalition auflöst. 

Ups und was muss ich da lesen was Herr Fischer so nach seiner politischen Karriere gemacht hat.


> Anfang 2006 hielt Fischer zahlreiche Vorträge für Investmentbanken wie Barclays Capital und Goldman Sachs.


Hochbezahlte Vorträge wohlgemerkt. Kann auch gar nicht im Zusammenhang mit den netten Gesetzen stehen  die man für die Banken so ausgearbeitet hat.

geht weiter:


> 2007 gründete er eine Beraterfirma mit dem Namen Joschka Fischer Consulting. Er ist Gründungsmitglied und Vorstand des European Council on Foreign Relations, das von dem Milliardär und Mäzen George Soros finanziert wird.[29] Im September 2008 nahm er einen Beratervertrag (Senior Strategic Counsel) bei der Madeleine Albright gehörenden Firma The Albright Group, LLC an.[30][31] Mitte 2009 gründeten Fischer und Dietmar Huber (langjähriger Pressesprecher der Grünen im Bundestag) Joschka Fischer & Company.[32][33]




Damals zur Einführung zu Harzt4 gab es schon aus dem "sozialen" Lager den Aufschrei wie pervers und ungerecht das Ganze eigentlich ist. 
Fakt ist die Grünen haben es mit abgenickt und stehen mit in der Verantwortung als Koalitionspartner. Auch hier hätte es die Möglichkeit des NEINS gegeben.
Aber dazu hätte man die bequemen Pöstchen aufgeben müssen evtl hätte es dann keine Pensionen gegeben oder es hätte hinterher keine hochbezahlten Vorträge für die persönliche Tasche gegeben. Aber klar die Grünen sind unschuldig und konnten ja quasi nichts machen. Das waren die Armen Opfer...Ernsthaft?

Rot/Grün war auch ein Paradebeispiel für vorher Versprechen dann kommt das Verbrechen. Hat nicht mal mehr im Ansatz etwas mit manchmal notwendigen Kompromissen zu tun.
Oh ja und das sind diejenigen die unsere Verfassung schützen. Unsere Verfassung wurde bereits sturmreif geschlossen. Wieviele Verfassungsbeschwerden gegen Gesetzesentwürfe hatten wir denn die letzten 2 Jahrzehnte?

Aber danke für den Lacher


> Klar, nach Kohl und den aufgedeckten schwarzen Kassen damals, und seitdem wurden Gesetze und moralische Ansprüche massiv verschärft


Gerade das mit den moralischen Ansprüchen. Fischer ist ja nur ein plakatives Beispiel von vielen.


Nachtrag: 
lt. taz ist das mit dem Mindestlohn auch ein Märchen...
Gruene und Agenda 2010: Aufgeweichte Erinnerung - taz.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. November 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Mir wird da ehrlich gesagt schlecht.


Und schon wieder Textbausteine, die Du einfach kopierst und noch mal schreibst. Das ändert am Inhalt wenig, aber ich weiß, schon Goebbels sagte, man muss einfachste Botschaften nur oft genug wiederholen, dann glauben die Leute es. Man könnte fast meinen, Du bist einer der typischen AfD Bots. Muss das sein? Nochmal und es wird gemeldet. Lies Dir mal die Forenregeln durch.

Mäuschen, es gab dort einen Völkermord, willst Du da weg schauen? Da wurde nicht _"Ach, wir machen mal Krieg"_ gesagt, da wurde ewig diskutiert unnd abgewogen. Glücklich war ich mit der Entscheidung auch nicht. Mit den Massengräbern, die hinterher ausgehoben wurden kann ich es im Nachhinien verstehen. Das war ein Punkt, an dem aus der Geschichte gelernt wurde. Nie wieder Völkermorde, davon haben wir im West genug durchgeführt, überall in der Welt. 

Stattdessen haben wir hunderttausende Jugoslaven im Land aufgenommen, von denen inzwischen aber die meisten zurück gekehrt sind. Mit Syrien wird es ähnlich laufen, wenn nicht die AfD Krakeler wieder für Unfrieden sorgen. Spalten, das konnten sie 1929 und das können sie auch 90 Jahre später unsere Rechtsextremen.


----------



## geisi2 (29. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und schon wieder Textbausteine, die Du einfach kopierst und noch mal schreibst. Das ändert am Inhalt wenig, aber ich weiß, schon Goebbels sagte, man muss einfachste Botschaften nur oft genug wiederholen, dann glauben die Leute es. Man könnte fast meinen, Du bist einer der typischen AfD Bots. Muss das sein? Nochmal und es wird gemeldet. Lies Dir mal die Forenregeln durch.
> 
> Mäuschen, es gab dort einen Völkermord, willst Du da weg schauen? Da wurde nicht _"Ach, wir machen mal Krieg"_ gesagt, da wurde ewig diskutiert unnd abgewogen. Glücklich war ich mit der Entscheidung auch nicht. Mit den Massengräbern, die hinterher ausgehoben wurden kann ich es im Nachhinien verstehen. Das war ein Punkt, an dem aus der Geschichte gelernt wurde. Nie wieder Völkermorde, davon haben wir im West genug durchgeführt, überall in der Welt.
> 
> Stattdessen haben wir hunderttausende Jugoslaven im Land aufgenommen, von denen inzwischen aber die meisten zurück gekehrt sind. Mit Syrien wird es ähnlich laufen, wenn nicht die AfD Krakeler wieder für Unfrieden sorgen. Spalten, das konnten sie 1929 und das können sie auch 90 Jahre später unsere Rechtsextremen.



Haha jetzt kommt das Bot Argument garniert mit der Drohung mich zu melden. Jetzt wird mir wirklich schlecht. Abschalten weil zu unbequem? Oder bin ich jetzt auch ein Verfassungsfeind den man mundtot machen muss weil ich es wage die Grünen zu kritisieren? Du bist echt nimmer normal...frag mich auch wer hier einfache Botschaften immer und immer wieder von sich gibt Schätzchen.  
Was mir auch auffällt ist dein einfach gestricktes Denken frei nach dem Motto  "Du bist nicht für uns also musst du für die anderen sein"

Was habe ich da zum Kosovo Krieg geschrieben? Man hätte sich auch anders beteiligen können und nicht man hätte sich nicht beteiligen sollen. 
Netter Versuch mir zu unterstellen ich würde da gerne wegsehen...bewusst gemacht oder überlesen? 

Was ist mit den restlichen Punkten? Mindestlohn? Joschka Fischer und seine Vorträge? Das die Grünen das doch mitgetragen haben und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen alle der Agenda 2010 zugestimmt haben.  Inhaltlich bin ich nur auf deine Behauptung eingegangen das die Grünen ja quasi mehr oder weniger unschuldig waren noch dazu mit falschen Behauptungen wie mit dem Mindestlohn.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. November 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Haha jetzt kommt das Bot Argument


Es war kein Argument, es war eine Frage, weil Du häufiger exakt dieselben Textbausteine, die eigentlich nicht zur Sache stehen, postest. Das nervt. Verstehst Du das nicht?


----------



## Sparanus (29. November 2019)

Roti was ist mit dir denn los? Als würde Höcke persönlich hier posten.


----------



## geisi2 (29. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es war kein Argument, es war eine Frage, weil Du häufiger exakt dieselben Textbausteine, die eigentlich nicht zur Sache stehen, postest. Das nervt. Verstehst Du das nicht?



Ähhh nein versteh ich nicht...weil das mit den Textbausteinen nur in deiner Realität existiert. 

Das ist für mich auch keine wirkliche Frage schon gar nicht wenn sie mit ner Drohung versehen ist. Meinst du ernsthaft es interessiert mich nur im geringsten ob du mich meldest oder nicht?


> Man könnte fast meinen, Du bist einer der typischen AfD Bots. Muss das sein? Nochmal und es wird gemeldet.



Und hör bitte auf ständig die Sachen zu verdrehen. Wir waren beim Thema und mein Argument war "Ja ich denke die Geschichte könnte sich wiederholen weil wir ein Politversagen auf ganzer Linie haben"
Dazu gabs dann halt ein paar Beispiele die dir schlicht nicht gefallen haben. Anstatt Argumenten kam nur Müll und wie ein kleines Kind das mit dem Fuß aufstampft versucht du krampfhaft das jemand in deinen Kampf einsteigst.
Da wären wir auch wirklich bei Textbausteinen. AfD ist böse...wir müssen kämpfen...ausgrenzen...bla bla 

Sorry das ich da halt mehr differenziere und auch mit Leuten spreche die eine AfD wählen. Denn nur so funktioniert das in einer Demokratie ich muss mich auch mit sowas auseinandersetzen.
Und das wiederhole ich gerne ich bin ein Freund der Ursachenforschung und auch wenn du es nicht kapierst die Fehler wurden nun mal in der Vergangenheit gemacht.
Auch wenn du es nicht glaubst ein gehöriger Teil derjenigen die AfD wählen sind weder wirklich rechtsaussen noch Rassisten oder sonstwas in der Richtung sondern da ist schlicht der Frust so groß das eben das Kreuz auch mMn an der falschen Stelle gemacht wird.
Wir reden hier von Millionen und du willst ernsthaft allen den Stempel Nazi aufdrücken?


----------



## seahawk (30. November 2019)

Welchen Stempel sonst?


----------



## geisi2 (30. November 2019)

Gut Stempel drauf, jeder der AfD gewählt hat bekommt das AfD Logo auf die Jacke genäht und wie dann weiter?


----------



## seahawk (30. November 2019)

AFD Wählen nicht mehr schön reden. Wer AFD wählt, wählt Nazis und wer außer einem Nazi sollte Nazis wählen?
 Parteiprogramme sind keine Wunschliste in der man sich die Dinge heraus suchen kann die man mag und jene ignorieren die man nicht mag.  Wähle ich Grün weil mir das Thema Klimawandel wichtig ist, dann wähle ich zeitgleich auch das Gendermainstreaming, ein Tempolimit und  mehr Immigration nach Deutschland. Wähle ich die Linke weil mir Gerechtigkeit wichtig ist, wähle ich eine weitgehend unbeschränkte Immigration und damit wähle ich auch eine kommunistische Plattform.


----------



## Two-Face (30. November 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> AFD Wählen nicht mehr schön reden. Wer AFD wählt, wählt Nazis und wer außer einem Nazi sollte Nazis wählen?


Leute, die sich nicht mit Parteiprogrammen auseinandersetzen und Scheuklappen aufhaben?


----------



## geisi2 (30. November 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> AFD Wählen nicht mehr schön reden. Wer AFD wählt, wählt Nazis und wer außer einem Nazi sollte Nazis wählen?
> Parteiprogramme sind keine Wunschliste in der man sich die Dinge heraus suchen kann die man mag und jene ignorieren die man nicht mag.  Wähle ich Grün weil mir das Thema Klimawandel wichtig ist, dann wähle ich zeitgleich auch das Gendermainstreaming, ein Tempolimit und  mehr Immigration nach Deutschland. Wähle ich die Linke weil mir Gerechtigkeit wichtig ist, wähle ich eine weitgehend unbeschränkte Immigration und damit wähle ich auch eine kommunistische Plattform.



Jajaja schon x-fach gehört. So einfach isses halt leider nicht und Lösung lese ich da auch keine.
Die wenigsten Wähler lesen das Parteiprogramm überhaupt. 
Also wir reden das nicht mehr schön aber die AfD wird weiter gewählt und dann?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Gut Stempel drauf, jeder der AfD gewählt hat bekommt das AfD Logo auf die Jacke genäht und wie dann weiter?


Du solltest Deine faschistischen Gedanken nicht immer auf andere übertragen. Es ist rechtsextreme Argumentation, jedem, der einem Nazi sagt, dass er ein Nazi ist, Faschismus zu unterstellen. Du verstehst den Unterschied scheinbar nicht. Der Rassist, der für sein Verhalten kritisiert wird, diskriminiert Menschen pauschal wegen Herkunft, Religion oder sonstigem. Wenn man jemandem, der freiwillig und im Vollbesitz seiner geistigen Fähigkeiten Naziparolen äußert, ins Gesicht wirft, dass er ein Nazi ist, ist das etwas ganz anderes.  Verstehst Du das wirklich nicht?

Höcke ist ein gerichtlich anerkannter Faschist. Um das noch einmal zu wiederholen. Wer Faschisten wählt, will Faschisten wählen. Was ist man dann also? Und ja, es ist so einfach.


----------



## seahawk (30. November 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Jajaja schon x-fach gehört. So einfach isses halt leider nicht und Lösung lese ich da auch keine.
> Die wenigsten Wähler lesen das Parteiprogramm überhaupt.
> Also wir reden das nicht mehr schön aber die AfD wird weiter gewählt und dann?




Ein Anfang wäre es eben nicht mehr schön reden. Ich kontere Anmerkungen wie "Ich habe die Nase voll und habe AFD gewählt" immer mit "Du bist also ein Nazi?" - man muss die Leute zwingen sich damit zu beschäftigen wen und was sie wählen. Ich akzeptiere auch wenn man mich Kommunist nennt, weil ich die Linke wähle. 

Im Endeffekt würden viele nämlich doch CDU und SPD wählen, wenn Sie sich mal die Programme der kleinen Parteien ansehen würden, denn im Endeffekt mögen viele den Kompromiss.  Nur heute glauben viele, dass das ein Wunschkonzert ist und man nur die Dinge wählt, die man möchte, aber auf keinen Fall die Dinge, die man von der gewählten Partei nicht möchte.


----------



## geisi2 (30. November 2019)

Auch an dich die Frage wenn du dein Hirn mal frei kriegst....auf den Blödsinn oben geh ich jetzt gar nicht weiter ein. Das ist so strunzdumm das es weh tut....


Ich behaupte sogar die AfD wird noch stärker werden. Das sind die nächsten 5-10%
YouTube
Wenns nicht so traurig wäre könnte man über das Video lachen lachen...
Die AfD muss nur lustig Versprechungen machen und da sind wir bei meiner eigentlichen Aussage "Wenn die Altparteien nicht endlich ihren Job machen wird die AFD stärker werden"
Bis auf das man die AfD ausgrenzen muss und jeden mit Nazi betiteln muss der AFD wählt kam halt bisher nichts. Ok fein machen wir.
Nochmal konkret die Frage, wie geht es weiter wenn trotzdem die AfD weiter gewählt wird?


----------



## geisi2 (30. November 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein Anfang wäre es eben nicht mehr schön reden. Ich kontere Anmerkungen wie "Ich habe die Nase voll und habe AFD gewählt" immer mit "Du bist also ein Nazi?" - man muss die Leute zwingen sich damit zu beschäftigen wen und was sie wählen. Ich akzeptiere auch wenn man mich Kommunist nennt, weil ich die Linke wähle.
> 
> Im Endeffekt würden viele nämlich doch CDU und SPD wählen, wenn Sie sich mal die Programme der kleinen Parteien ansehen würden, denn im Endeffekt mögen viele den Kompromiss.  Nur heute glauben viele, dass das ein Wunschkonzert ist und man nur die Dinge wählt, die man möchte, aber auf keinen Fall die Dinge, die man von der gewählten Partei nicht möchte.



Und wenn der wie du es genauso akzeptiert das du ihn einen Nazi nennst  wie andere dich einen Kommunisten  und ihm deine Meinung mal gepflegt am Arsch vorbeigeht? Wie willst du ihn denn zwingen ? Ich bin ja bekennender Wagenknecht Fan. Intelligente Frau. Ich wurde als Sozialromatiker betitelt. Noch vor kurzem (vor der AfD) wurde man als "Fan" der Linken schief angesehen weil die waren ja unwählbar, SEDler etc... Wurde ja auch genug im spiegel und Co gegen die Linken gehetzt. Witzig fand ich diejenigen die mir als Bayer mit der Mauer angekommen sind...Weil Linke Wähler wollen ja die Mauer zurück.
Ähnlich einfaches Weltbild...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Nochmal konkret die Frage, wie geht es weiter wenn trotzdem die AfD weiter gewählt wird?


Schau einfach nach 1933, dann siehst Du, wie es weiter geht. Wenn man den Mob entfesselt und ihn machen lässt, was der Mob so macht, dann macht er es. Dagegen hilft Kultur und gesellschaftlicher Druck. Die AfD geht doch genau deswegen gegen Kulturförderung und freie Presse vor. Langsam und stückweise, genau wie in den zwanziger Jahren.

Die AfD zerstört jede sachliche Diskussion. Mit_ "Frauen zurück an den Herd" _gibt es keine Diskussionsbasis. Das ist einfach nur reine Provokation. Aber genau das wurde vor neunzig Jahren auch gemacht. Nachdem die Frauen im ersten Weltkrieg sämtliche Fabrikjobs übernommen hatten, begann die rechtliche und gesellschaftliche Gleichstellung. Und kaum waren die Drecksnazis an der Macht, wurde es sofort zurückgenommen. Nichts anderes wird die AfD machen, Diskriminieren. 

Was willst Du zum Klimaprogramm der AfD sagen? Da gibt es keine Diskussionsbasis. Da wird wissenschaftsfeindlich herum lamentiert. Man sammelt damit jene Wählergruppen, die gerne jede eigene Verantwortung ablehnen. Ganz tolle Menschen. Ja, die leben hier und wie Adenauner inhaltlich sagte, _"man muss mit ihnen klar kommen, andere gibt es nicht"._ Darum hilft kulturelle Weiterbildung aber genau das sabotiert die AfD. Und ihr einziges Thema Flüchtlinge führt in der widerwärtigen Argumentationskultur der Neuen  Nazis nur dazu, dass man sich als aufgeklärter Menschen bedingungslos vor die Menschen stellen muss, viel bedingungsloser, als man es eigenlicht möchte. Und genau damit verhindert die AfD eine sinnvolle Diskussion zu anderen Lösungen, weil man nur dabei ist, die schlimmsten Feuer der Brandstifter zu löschen. 

Unverständlich bleibt, warum man eine Partei wählt, die ganz offensichtlich rechtsradikale Politik unterstützt. 1933 war es noch im Gesamtkontext des Versailler Vertrags etwas anders, warum es heute gemacht wird, ist für mich unerklärlich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. November 2019)

> Unverständlich bleibt, warum man eine Partei wählt, die ganz offensichtlich rechtsradikale Politik unterstützt.


Es gibt da 3 Möglichkeiten:
Als Provokation
Als Protest, um den anderen eine auszuwischen
Aus Überzeugung

Such dir was aus.


----------



## geisi2 (30. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Schau einfach nach 1933, dann siehst Du, wie es weiter geht. Wenn man den Mob entfesselt und ihn machen lässt, was der Mob so macht, dann macht er es. Dagegen hilft Kultur und gesellschaftlicher Druck. Die AfD geht doch genau deswegen gegen Kulturförderung und freie Presse vor. Langsam und stückweise, genau wie in den zwanziger Jahren.
> 
> Die AfD zerstört jede sachliche Diskussion. Mit_ "Frauen zurück an den Herd" _gibt es keine Diskussionsbasis. Das ist einfach nur reine Provokation. Aber genau das wurde vor neunzig Jahren auch gemacht. Nachdem die Frauen im ersten Weltkrieg sämtliche Fabrikjobs übernommen hatten, begann die rechtliche und gesellschaftliche Gleichstellung. Und kaum waren die Drecksnazis an der Macht, wurde es sofort zurückgenommen. Nichts anderes wird die AfD machen, Diskriminieren.
> 
> ...



Was meinst du wäre jetzt der bessere Ansatz? Weiter den AfD Wähler zu beschimpfen was mMn nichts an dem Wahverhalten ansich ändern wird oder den Altparteien auf die Finger zu klopfen um endlich mal Politik für den Bürger zu machen.
Meinst du alle sind bekloppt in D und haben nicht mitbekommen was trotz Aufschwung passiert ist und wer beim grossen Fressen mit dabei war und das im Prinzip gar keine Probleme gelöst wurden sondern sich nur verschärft haben? 
Das mit dem Mittelstand der sich auflöst ist auch keine Mär...und selbst wenns noch relativ gut geht die Wenigten akzeptieren ein weniger.
Was meinst du was ein herablassendes Sozialromatiker oder Kommunist bei mir ausgelöst hat? Drüber nachdenken? Sicher nicht da war eher ein gedankliches "Schleich di du Depp was weist denn du schon"
Und ich geb dir noch nen guten Rat mit auf den Weg. Man muss nicht alles verstehen und auch akzeptieren das Menschen verschieden denken und unterschiedliche Meinungen haben. 
Zwingen hat auch noch nie wirklich funktioniert und du wirst niemanden zwingen können die AfD nicht mehr zu wählen. Das klappt eher mit überzeugen. Oder meinst du ein wirklicher Nazi wird auf einmal ein Linker nur weil du ihn als Nazi beschimpfst? So dumm kann man doch gar nicht sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es gibt da 3 Möglichkeiten:
> Als Provokation
> Als Protest, um den anderen eine auszuwischen
> Aus Überzeugung
> ...


Provokation => Jemand ist ein Arschloch
Aus Protest => schreiende Dummheit, nach den bisherigem Verhaltend er AfD
Überzeugung => Drecksnazi

Such es Dir aus. Es muss doch noch andere Gründe geben, oder? Besorgte Bürger können doch nicht nur Arschlöch, strunzen dumm oder ein Drecksnazis sein? Das deckt sich nicht mit meinen Erfahrungen zu Menschen. Welche Gründe mag es also noch geben?



geisi2 schrieb:


> Was meinst du wäre jetzt der bessere Ansatz?


Es gibt keinen Ansatz gegen Dummheit. Weiterbildung wäre angemessen. Aber dafür gibt leider niemand Geld aus und man erreicht Menschen, die das ablehnen auch nicht. Wir werden ja keine Zwangsmittel einsetzen. Als nächstes wird die AfD verboten, weil sie verfassungsfeindlich ist. Das wäre ein sinnvoller Schritt. Und dann muss man in Ruhe die Minderheit der AfD Wähler im Land abholen und versuchen, in unsere Kultur zu integrieren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. November 2019)

> Das deckt sich nicht mit meinen Erfahrungen zu Menschen. Welche Gründe mag es also noch geben?


Mir fallen keine mehr ein.
Wenn man sich aber die Interviews ansieht, scheint es viele Protestleute zu geben, die eins auswischen wollen, aber die Kandidaten selbst gar nicht kennen.


----------



## geisi2 (30. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Provokation => Jemand ist ein Arschloch
> Aus Protest => schreiende Dummheit, nach den bisherigem Verhaltend er AfD
> Überzeugung => Drecksnazi
> 
> ...



"Es gibt keinen Ansatz gegen Dummheit." Auch gegen deine nicht...ganz ehrlich mir fehlen langsam die Worte denn du schaffst es immer wieder zu toppen selbst wenn man meint "Dümmer geht nimmer"
Bin dann mal raus. Und schön weiter kämpfen Roti^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2019)

So etwas hätte ich mir vor 90 Jahren gewünscht*:

Parteitag in Braunschweig
*20.000 Menschen protestieren gegen die AfD

Die AfD will auf ihrem Parteitag  einen neuen Bundesvorstand wählen. 
Unterdessen gingen Tausende Menschen  gegen Rassismus und Fremden-
feindlichkeit auf die Straße.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AfD-Parteitag in Braunschweig: 20.000 Menschen protestieren gegen Rechtspartei - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. November 2019)

Entweder du trägst sinnvoll zu Diskussion bei oder du lässt es, aber hier ist kein Bilder-Thread!


----------



## geisi2 (30. November 2019)

Noch zum Abschluss: Goldlöckchen glaubt das wirklich das sie so schreibt. Brandgefährlich. Ein Höcke im roten Mantel


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2019)

Und jetzt fängt die Judikative vereinzelt an, mitzumachen. Zuerst das skandalöse Urteil im Beleidigungsfall um Frau Künast, und jetzt dieses Urteil:
Giessen: Richter haelt NPD-Slogan teilweise fuer Realitaet - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Es ist reine und schiere Hetze. Es gibt nicht "Die Migration". Die Aussage: "Migration hat positive oder negative Folgen" wäre zu diskutieren. Aber pauschal Migranten als Mörder zu verunglimpfen ist eine  Unverfrohrenheit.  Meine Vorfahren sind teilweise Hugenotten. Und diese Art Aussage ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht.

Dann sollte man den Richter mal fragen, ob die Aussage _"Soldaten sind Mörder" _seiner Ansicht nach auch legitim ist, weil es ja genug Beispiele gerade der Wehrmacht im Ostfeldzug gab, in der hemmungslos gemordert wurde. Das ist alles unfassbar. Es ist der Rückschritt in die Barbarei. Genauso könnte man den Richter fragen, ob pauschal diskriminierende offen getragene Transparente mit "AfD Wähler sind Nazis" seiner Meinung  nach legitim ist, weil es ja nachweislich Nazis unter AfD Wählern gibt. Solche Urteuilke vergiften jede sachliche Diskussion


----------



## JePe (30. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn man sich aber die Interviews ansieht, scheint es viele Protestleute zu geben, die eins auswischen wollen, aber die Kandidaten selbst gar nicht kennen.



In z. B. Thueringen standen 22 Parteien und ebensoviele Einzelbewerber zur Wahl. Dass die WaehlerInnen noch nie von Heil Hoecke gehoert haben, schliesse ich jetzt einfach mal ganz keck aus. Trotzdem (oder gerade darum?) machte grob einer von vieren sein (Haken)Kreuz bei der NSAfD. Nur mit "eins auswischen" kann und will ich das nicht erklaeren - wie gesagt, da gab es ja noch genug andere Moeglichkeiten. Ausserdem - die "kleinen Leute" wollen also endlich "ernstgenommen werden". Ausser wenn sie einen Faschisten mit Zertifikat wie Hoecke waehlen. Dann nicht. Ergibt das fuer Dich irgendeinen Sinn?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. November 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Ergibt das fuer Dich irgendeinen Sinn?



Das kommt darauf an, was man darunter versteht. Wenn es für die Leute, die die AfD dort wählen, Sinn macht, die etablierten Parteien durch die AfD zu ersetzen, dann ja, aber ich wüsste jetzt nichts, was dann signifikant für diese Leute besser würde. Es bildet sich aber ein Gegenpol zu bestimmten Dingen, z.B. zur Gender-Ideologie, was ich dann durchaus befürworte, was aber nicht Herrn Höcke rechtfertigt.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2019)

Was hast du gegen die Gender Ideologie? 
Der Mond wird niemals die Möndin heißen und wenn du "die Bürger Deutschlands" sagst, weiß jeder, dass damit jeder Einwohner gemeint ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Dezember 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen die Gender Ideologie?
> Der Mond wird niemals die Möndin heißen und wenn du "die Bürger Deutschlands" sagst, weiß jeder, dass damit jeder Einwohner gemeint ist.



Letzteres ist völlig richtig und wird von manchen als Diskriminierung angesehen.
Zudem sehe ich es als Diskriminierung, wenn nur das mit Innen vorgelesen wird, dann sind nämlich nur Frauen gemeint.

Ich kann diesen Irrsinn einfach nicht leiden und werde daher NIEMALS jemanden wählen, der das nur ansatzweise unterstützt.


----------



## seahawk (1. Dezember 2019)

Gendermainstreaming ist die einzig korrekte Sprache. Und liebe Bürgerinnen ist korrekt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Dezember 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Gendermainstreaming ist die einzig korrekte Sprache. Und liebe Bürgerinnen ist korrekt.



Und genau das ist der sprachliche Dünnschiss den es zu verhindern gilt.
Sagt NEIN zu Grünen, Linken und SPD.


----------



## seahawk (1. Dezember 2019)

Das sehen die Wählerinnen in Deutschland anders und es sieht aus als ob wir bald Rot-Rot-Grün haben werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Dezember 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das sehen die Wählerinnen in Deutschland anders und es sieht aus als ob wir bald Rot-Rot-Grün haben werden.



Ich kann nur hoffen dass die SPD bald aus dem Bundestag fliegt- Dann wird es nichts mit Rot-Rot-Grün.
Ich tue mir den Gender-Sprechdurchfall einfach nicht an.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Dezember 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Gendermainstreaming ist die einzig korrekte Sprache. Und liebe Bürgerinnen ist korrekt.


Warum machst du es dann nicht?
Ich meine wenn das I nicht groß geschrieben wird meinst du ja nur die Frauen.

Wie sie sehen, es ist Schwachsinn.


----------



## seahawk (1. Dezember 2019)

Es ist völlig okay die weibliche Version zu verwenden, als Auslgeich für die vorherige Verwendung der männlichen. Deswegen sollten Schreibende durchweg das _generisches Femininum verwenden. _


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Dezember 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es ist völlig okay die weibliche Version zu verwenden, als Auslgeich für die vorherige Verwendung der männlichen. Deswegen sollten Schreibende durchweg das _generisches Femininum verwenden. _


Wenn das für dich so ist mache es halt.
Ich mache das definitiv nicht.
Schreibende ist auch so ein Unfug, es beschreibt einen Zustand und sonst nichts.


----------



## Oi!Olli (1. Dezember 2019)

Manche Leute haben Probleme.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der sprachliche Dünnschiss den es zu verhindern gilt.
> Sagt NEIN zu Grünen, Linken und SPD.



Und Welche Parteien Sind gegen Gender mainstreaming/Gleichstellung der Geschlechter und Co. ?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Dezember 2019)

> Und Welche Parteien Sind gegen Gender mainstreaming/Gleichstellung der Geschlechter und Co. ?


Dagegen ist z.B. die AfD. Die wähle ich aber nicht, der Beigeschmack passt mir da gar nicht (Höcke, Gedeon usw.)


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dagegen ist z.B. die AfD. Die wähle ich aber nicht, der Beigeschmack passt mir da gar nicht (Höcke, Gedeon usw.)



Und Welche Sonst? hast ja net viel Auswahl?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Dezember 2019)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und Welche Sonst? hast ja net viel Auswahl?



Ich kenne keine und wähle daher auch keine.
Die FDP macht ja auch mit.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine und wähle daher auch keine.
> Die FDP macht ja auch mit.



Du schriebst;


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der sprachliche Dünnschiss den es zu verhindern gilt.
> Sagt NEIN zu Grünen, Linken und SPD.



Und Schreibst dann, die AFD wäre dagegen und "Wählst Sie aber Nicht"(Falls das stimmt)
rufst aber andere auf  nicht zu wählen "die für Gleichstellung vom Mann und Frau sind , 
aber schreibst dann noch: Ich kenne keine und wähle daher auch keine.

Aber "Heulst"  über Soziale Ungerechtigkeit rum,
 falls das keine Masche von dir ist, um was "zu verharmlosen".


Naja  User olli hat recht damit
"Manche Leute haben Probleme. "


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Dezember 2019)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Du schriebst;
> 
> 
> Und Schreibst dann, die AFD wäre dagegen und "Wählst Sie aber Nicht"(Falls das stimmt)
> ...



Ich wähle die AfD nicht, weil ich es nicht akzeptiere, dass Leute wie Gedeon und Höcke weiterhin in der Partei toleriert werden bzw. auch noch hohe Posten bekommen.
Ich heulte auch nicht über soziale Ungerechtigkeit rum, das machen i.d.R. die linken Leute hier.
Es geht hierbei auch nicht um Gleichberechtigung, sondern um Gleichmacherei nach sozialistischem Vorbild sowie um Gängelung. Diese Art der Sprache ist völlig alltagsfern und sie will nicht wirklich einer, denn kaum einer nutzt sie.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben Probleme.


Da muss  man halt Prioritäten setzen. Wen interesssieren schon Menschenrechte,  wen der Rechtsstaat, wen korruptionsfreie Politiker, usw. Hauptsache,  die Frauen kommen wieder an den Herd und man kann sie weiter  unterdrücken, in dem man sie sprachlich gar nicht wahrnimmt. Ein Richter  ist nunmal gottgegeben ein Mann, ein Arzt sowieso, ein Professor auch und ein Polizist ebenso und da haben Frauen  nicht zu suchen.

So ist das mit dem Prioritäten und das ist eines  der Probleme der Demokratie. Jeder darf jede Meinung haben, auch wenn  man sich sehr oft massiv wundert, was denn für Meinungen kursieren. Und  wie empfänglich Menschen für einfache diskriminierende Worte. Wie würde  die AfD z.B. SUV-Fahrer bezeichen:
Rasermörder

Das ist zwar  erst einmal reine Satire, genau wie die typischen AfD Worte, schlimm wird es dann, wenn Menschen diese immer  wiederholten diskriminierenden Worte gegen z.B. Kriegsflüchtlinge  nutzen und in ihr Denken einbauen. Genauso schafft man Vorurteile. Also  nochmal weil es nur durch Wiederholung funktioniert
*RASERMÖRDER*

- Offtopic -


Tengri86 schrieb:


> Du schriebst;


Das ich so etwas noch einmal lesen darf, ein junger Mensch, der die korrekte Konjunktiv Form nutzt und nicht schreibt, "Du hast geschrieben".
Danke


----------



## Sparanus (1. Dezember 2019)

Wir können uns ja in Zukunft alle im Reichsbanner organisieren


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2019)

In Island kann man jetzt wählen, ob der Nachname geschlechtsnreutral sein soll. 
Trotzdem bleibt da eins gleich. Es ist immer der Nachkomme des Mannes. Egal ob -son, -dottir oder neu -bur.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Dezember 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> In Island kann man jetzt wählen, ob der Nachname geschlechtsnreutral sein soll.
> Trotzdem bleibt da eins gleich. Es ist immer der Nachkomme des Mannes. Egal ob -son, -dottir oder neu -bur.



In island wird doch der  vorname genommen oder?

Also Threshold´s Sohn würde dann mit nachname Thresholdsson heißen  und die Tochter Thresholdsdottir,  

Finde ich verwirrend und am ende sieht man keine Verwandtschaftsnähe.
Würde erstmal vor der Ehe ne Bluttest machen


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2019)

Das ist Tradition. Aber es gibt eben nicht die Frau, die den Namen vorgibt. Es ist immer der Mann.
Und ja, nicht so einfach im Flughafen zu erklären, dass das dein Kind ist, auch wenns  einen anderen Nachnamen hat als du. 

Na ja, hat in Deutschland ja lange gedauert, bis man wählen konnte. Ansonsten galt immer, dass die Frau bei der Heirat den Namen des Mannes annehmen muss.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Dezember 2019)

Das wird z.B. in Russland auch so gemacht.
Die haben die Leute noch zum Nachnamen einen Vatersnamen, der aus dem Vornamen des Vaters gebildet und mit einer Endung versehen wird.
Sowas ist halt kulturell gewachsen und manche Leute wollen das gerne zerstören, siehe Irland.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Dezember 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist Tradition. Aber es gibt eben nicht die Frau, die den Namen vorgibt. Es ist immer der Mann.
> Und ja, nicht so einfach im Flughafen zu erklären, dass das dein Kind ist, auch wenns  einen anderen Nachnamen hat als du.
> 
> Na ja, hat in Deutschland ja lange gedauert, bis man wählen konnte. Ansonsten galt immer, dass die Frau bei der Heirat den Namen des Mannes annehmen muss.


-Kein Konto ohne die Zustimmung des Gatten
-Verheiratete Frauen durften keine größeren Anschaffungen tätigen
-Männer konnten den Arbeitsvertrag ihrer Ehefrau einfach kündigen und Ohne Erlaubnis sowieso net arbeiten.
-usw usw.
*Hust* hat auch lange gedauert bis es abgeschafft wurde. 

--------
Weiß nicht wie es für Isländische Familien mit Passkontrolle am Flughafen läuft, vlt haben die bestimmte Reisepässe mit Vermerkung, könnte ja sein

Wie sieht es bei einem Ausländer aus..(Bsp. Mehmet) der dort lebt  ne Isländerin heiratet und kinder bekommen.
wird dann sein Vorname genommen oder von der Frau ?

habe keine Mehmetsson oder sowas gesehen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2019)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> -usw usw.


Endlich: Vergewaltigung in der Ehe gilt kuenftig als Verbrechen | ZEIT ONLINE

Und genau das ist Teil der Strategie, zurück zum "klassischem Familienmodell" zu kommen. 
Genau das meinen viele der Herrgötter, die glauben, mit der Ehe hat die Frau alle Rechts an 
sie abgetreten. Das sind die ersten die gegen "Gendermainstream" wetterten. 

Genau wie 1933, als die Nazis zuerst die aufkommende Glaichberechtigung im Keim erstickten


Aber ich will mich gar nicht aufregen, heute beginnt die Weihnachtszeit und ich habe ein
Kerzchen des Friedens für alle angezündet. Auch Harmonie und Menschlichkeit! 

Kuss an alle


----------



## Sparanus (1. Dezember 2019)

Nun man muss halt schädliche "Traditionen" abschaffen und beim anderen sollte man keine Kulturrevolution starten sondern es langsam angehen lassen. Langfristig geht es nur nach vorne.


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wird z.B. in Russland auch so gemacht.
> Die haben die Leute noch zum Nachnamen einen Vatersnamen, der aus dem Vornamen des Vaters gebildet und mit einer Endung versehen wird.
> Sowas ist halt kulturell gewachsen und manche Leute wollen das gerne zerstören, siehe Irland.



Früher war es Tradition die Ehefrau zu verprügeln.
Ich brauche keine Tradition, an die man festklebt. Das Saufgelagere zum Oktoberfest muss ich auch nicht haben. Karneval ist ebenfalls so eine Sache, die ich nicht vermissen würde.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Dezember 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Früher war es Tradition die Ehefrau zu verprügeln.
> Ich brauche keine Tradition, an die man festklebt. Das Saufgelagere zum Oktoberfest muss ich auch nicht haben. Karneval ist ebenfalls so eine Sache, die ich nicht vermissen würde.



Auf diese genannten Sachen kann ich auch verzichten. Ich sehe aber nur beim Verprügeln der Ehefrau ein Problem.
Das gilt aber dann genauso für einen Mann, der verprügelt wird (wird bei WikiMANNia erläutert).
Karneval und Oktoberfest ist für niemanden Pflicht, genauso wenig wie eine Ehe verpflichtend ist.


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2019)

Die Ehe bringt Steuervorteile. Viele heiraten nur deswegen.
Klar werden auch Männer verprügelt. Allerdings überwiegen die Gewalttaten an Frauen doch deutlich.
Zumindest ist mir kein Männerhaus bekannt, aber es gibt eine Menge Frauenhäuser.
Und die Ehe ist kein gesetzesfreier Raum. Kinder haben ein Recht auf gewaltfreie Erziehung und Frauen haben natürlich das Recht auf Unversehrtheit. 
Und bevor ein Kind in einer zerrütteten Mann/Frau Beziehung aufwachsen muss, ist es mir lieber, wenn dieses Kind von gleichgeschlechtlichen Paaren aufgezogen wird.
Daher bin ich natürlich für eine Adoption für alle Lebensgemeinschaften.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zumindest ist mir kein Männerhaus bekannt


Das sind durchaus Punkte, an denen eine männliche Emanzipation ansetzen könnte.
Was machen aber Männer, anstatt für ihr Männerhaus zu kämpfen? Sie torpedieren
Frauenhäuser. Im klassischen Familienmodell gab es sowas auch nicht. Frauen haben
gefälligst abhängig zu sein.

Aber wie gesagt, heute will ich mich nicht aufregen. Zumindest an den vier Sonntagen
 sollte Harmonie und gegenseitiges Verständnis ganz oben auf der Liste stehen

Ich habe euch alle lieb, selbst Nazis und Bayern!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nach Napoleon! Nach Waterloo! Ich hab keine Ahnung warum du jetzt überhaupt die Zeit davor erwähnst.



Nun ja, wenn du behauptest, nach Napoleon (oder meinetwegen Waterloo) hätte eine Veränderung dahingehend stattgefunden, dass Europa friedlicher geworden wäre, muss man das schon irgendwie mit der Zeit davor vergleichen, nicht wahr?

Und jetzt bitte mal Schluss mit den Nebelkerzen und eine klare Ansage: Welche Ereignisse sollen zu welchem Zeitpunkt exakt welche Veränderung bewirkt haben?



> Aber auch die wäre ein gutes Beispiel. Warum hat "halb" Europa Frankreich den Krieg erklärt? Ja um die Monarchie wieder einzuführen.



Und dadurch, dass man den Krieg erklärt, wurde Europa friedlicher?

Einmal davon abgesehen, dass in den Jahren nach der Französischen Revolution etliche Kriegserklärungen in Europa ausgesprochen wurden - nur nicht gegen Frankreich. Ganz im Gegenteil, die im Entstehen begriffene französische Republik erklärte im April 1792 Österreich und im Juli Preußen den Krieg, weil sich diese mit Ludwig XVI. solidarisiert hatten. Und die anfänglichen Kriegserfolge der "konterrevolutionären" Koalition war der letzte Anschub, den die Franzosen brauchten, um sich zusammenzuraufen und noch im September desselben Jahres die Republikgründung zu vollenden.
Den gleichfalls angrenzenden Niederlanden und Großbritannien war der Erhalt der französischen Monarchie bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt denkbar gleichgültig. Die Niederlande traten in den Krieg ein, weil im Zuge des Feldzugs gegen Österreich auch die österreichische Teil der Niederlande besetzt worden war und Großbritannien, weil sie sich angesichts der weit gestreckten Front der französischen Armee Gebietsgewinne erhofften. Allerdings hatten europäische Monarchen keine Probleme damit, 1795 in Basel Frieden mit der Republik zu schließen.



> Auch bei den folgenden Revolutionen hat man in Europa gerne zusammen gehalten.



Seltsam, ich hatte eher den Eindruck, dass es verfeindeten Monarchien ein Anliegen war, die Revolutionen gegen den jeweiligen Gegner zu unterstützen. Keine einzige Revolutionen scheiterte daran, dass die jeweils angefochtene Herrschaft Unterstützung anderer Herrscher erhalten hätte, sondern am inneren Widerstand der etablierten Kräfte; beispielsweise in Deutschland daran, dass sich bei der verfassungsgebenden Versammlung in der Frankfurter Paulskirche sämtlich deutschen (!) Fürsten dagegen stemmten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Einmal davon abgesehen, dass in den Jahren nach der Französischen Revolution etliche Kriegserklärungen in Europa ausgesprochen wurden - nur nicht gegen Frankreich. .


Das währte aber nicht lange, schon 1870 sind die Deutschen wieder eingefallen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Dezember 2019)

Die Behauptung war, dass sich auch autoritäre Regime zusammen raufen können und es keinen Automatismus gibt, dass sich ein neues Europa der Nationalstaaten wieder gegenseitig bekriegen und das Beispiel war, dass sie das auch in der Vergangenheit gegen innere Feinde taten. Damit verweise ich konkret auf die so genannte Heilige Allianz die unter Führung Metternichs vorallem gegen innere Gegner der beteiligten Mächte wirken sollten.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das währte aber nicht lange, schon 1870 sind die Deutschen wieder eingefallen.


Die Franzosen haben uns(!) den Krieg erklärt, auch wenn wir sie provoziert haben war es dennoch nur eine Provokation durch Worte und nicht durch Taten.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das sind durchaus Punkte, an denen eine männliche Emanzipation ansetzen könnte.
> Was machen aber Männer, anstatt für ihr Männerhaus zu kämpfen? Sie torpedieren
> Frauenhäuser.


...und wieder so eine Behauptung, bei der man nicht weiß, ob das jetzt hochprozentiger Sarkasmus sein soll oder nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und wieder so eine Behauptung, bei der man nicht weiß, ob das jetzt hochprozentiger Sarkasmus sein soll oder nicht.


_Der Bremer Männerrechtler Gerhard Amendt  will die Frauenhäuser abschaffen: 
Dort manövriere man mit  "antipatriarchaler Kampfrhetorik" verwirrte Frauen "in die  Opferposition"._
Maennerrechtler will Frauenhaeuser schliessen: Gegen die "Welt des Maennerhasses" - taz.de


----------



## Two-Face (1. Dezember 2019)

Achso, das "sie" war abstrakt gemeint, jetzt verstehe ich...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Achso, das "sie" war abstrakt gemeint, jetzt verstehe ich...


Auf der Welt waren 40% der Abstimmer dafür. Das spricht Bände.
Und genau, es gibt Männer, die wollen Frauenhäuser abschaffen. 
Das schrieb ist und das entspricht der Tatsache, egal, ob ihr das
wieder relativieren wollt.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt muss ich wieder nachhaken, wer ist "ihr"?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich wieder nachhaken, wer ist "ihr"?


Ihr ist eine Gruppe von Menschen, das ist Plural, Dich mit eingeschlossen, weil Du ebenso verharmlosen willst.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Dezember 2019)

"Was" ich will ich verharmlosen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2019)

Hier mal wieder ein Link zum Thema, es ist erschreckend, dass 2-3 % der Bevölkerung offen rechtsradikal sind. Das sind 2 Millionen Spalter, die als Bodensatz jederzeit anfangen werden, die Todeslisten der Rechtsextremen umzusetzen. 2-3%, die es offen sagen, dazu die ganzen verklemmten "besorgten Bürger", also jene 8% die sich als Übermenschen sehen, die aber nätürlich niemals Nazis sind, nein, konservativ liberal. Nee ist klar

*Fazit: Parallelen zu Weimar = Wiederholung der Geschichte?*
_Sozialwissenschaftler  Nachtwey fasst zusammen: „In der Tendenz sehen wir ganz, ganz langsam,  was damals passiert ist: Gesellschaftliche Polarisierung,  Rechtsextremismus, den Aufstieg einer antidemokratischen Partei, den  Aufstieg von rechter Gewalt. Einen Staat und eine Regierung, die dieser  Lage nicht mehr wirklich Herr zu werden scheint. All diese Elemente der  Weimarer Republik sieht man durchaus, aber es heißt nicht, dass wir  Weimar wiederholen. Sondern es heißt eher, dass wir im Bewusstsein von  Weimar Weimar verhindern müssen.“_
Wissenschaftler vergleichen: Machtergreifung Hitlers vs. Heute - Aktuell | SWR3


----------



## geisi2 (2. Dezember 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich wieder nachhaken, wer ist "ihr"?



Ja ihr halt...damit es einfach bleibt. 
Männer wollen Frauenhäuser abschaffen! Ist so weil "ich" das sage. Und die Ärzte haben es auch bestätigt..."Männer sind Schweine"
Die Welt ist schon so kompliziert genug und mir ist differenzieren sowieso zu anstrengend...
Außerdem bist du ein böser Verharmloser...oder sogar noch schlimmer ein Unterstützer. Schäm dich. 

Ach so das interessiert mich jetzt doch noch @Roti
Wie ist denn die Geschichte mit dem 17 jährigen Kindchen weitergegangen ^^


----------



## seahawk (2. Dezember 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Ehe bringt Steuervorteile. Viele heiraten nur deswegen.



Und zum Ausgleich eben auch Pflichten. (Unterhaltspflichten, Rentenausgleich, usw.) Im Grunde ist aber die Ehe ein Konstrukt, das nicht mehr in die moderne Zeit passt, die Liebenden sollten frei bleiben und jede Person sollte für sich abgesichert sein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Dezember 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und zum Ausgleich eben auch Pflichten. (Unterhaltspflichten, Rentenausgleich, usw.) Im Grunde ist aber die Ehe ein Konstrukt, das nicht mehr in die moderne Zeit passt, die Liebenden sollten frei bleiben und jede Person sollte für sich abgesichert sein.



Und wer bestimmt, was in unsere Zeit passt und was nicht?
Die Ehe ist freiwillig, niemand wird gezwungen zu heiraten (außer eventuell durch Familienmitglieder, aber auch da kann man sich wehren).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ja ihr halt...


Es geht um die Teilgruppe der Rechtsextremen, AfD Wähler, und all die sonstigen, die in ihrem männlichen Überlegenbeitswahn Frauenrechte einschränken wollen. Jetzt tue mal nicht so, als wäre das nur ein einziger Mann. Wohl kaum, wenn unter den Weltlesern 40% für die Abschaffung stimmten. Die Weltkommentatoren sind kein repräsentativer Querschnitt der Bevölkerung, aber es tummeln sich da die ganzen rechten Menschenfeinde, um die es in diesem Strang geht,

Du verschließt scheinbar die Augen vor der Realität. Gewalt gegen Ehefrauen ist eine der häufigsten und widerwärtigsten Gewalttaten, weil Vertrauen schamlos ausgenutzt wird.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und wer bestimmt, was in unsere Zeit passt und was nicht?.


Der Zeitgeist. Aber ja, es gibt ewig Gestrige, die leben weiterhin in den Achtzigern des letzten Jahrhunderts.

Halten wir also fest: 
Genau wie die Nazi will die AfD ebenso die gesellschaftliche Gleichberechtigung der Frauen zurücknehmen.

Gibt es weitere Punkte, die bisher nicht erwähnt wurden?


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Dezember 2019)

Welt Kommentarbereich ist echt schlimm,
 egal  um was für Thema.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Dezember 2019)

> Jetzt tue mal nicht so, als wäre das nur ein einziger Mann. Wohl kaum,  wenn unter den Weltlesern 40% für die Abschaffung stimmten.


Ich vermute, dass bei solchen Abstimmungen auch Bots zum Einsatz kommen, diese Abstimmungen sind auf keinen Fall repräsentativ.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> diese Abstimmungen sind auf keinen Fall repräsentativ.


Das sagte ich, aber eine grobe Richtung geben sie vor. Und ja, die AfD  beeinflusst mit Bots im weiteren Sinne Abstimmungen . Wo bleibt da eigentlich der Aufschrei der Bevölkerung? Alle Abstimmungen, in denen es um AfD Themen geht, werden von Bots und ähnlichem massiv manipuliert. Genau, da stimme ich mit Dir überein, das ist eines der Probleme mit den rechten Demokratiefeinden. Das ist Völksverhetzung von Volksverrätern, denn nichts anderes ist die AfD. Es sind feinde unserer Demokratie.
Was hinter den Bots steckt, die die 31 geheimen AfD-Gruppen gesteuert haben - VICE


----------



## geisi2 (2. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es geht um die Teilgruppe der Rechtsextremen, AfD Wähler, und all die sonstigen, die in ihrem männlichen Überlegenbeitswahn Frauenrechte einschränken wollen. Jetzt tue mal nicht so, als wäre das nur ein einziger Mann. Wohl kaum, wenn unter den Weltlesern 40% für die Abschaffung stimmten. Die Weltkommentatoren sind kein repräsentativer Querschnitt der Bevölkerung, aber es tummeln sich da die ganzen rechten Menschenfeinde, um die es in diesem Strang geht,
> 
> Du verschließt scheinbar die Augen vor der Realität. Gewalt gegen Ehefrauen ist eine der häufigsten und widerwärtigsten Gewalttaten, weil Vertrauen schamlos ausgenutzt wird.
> 
> ...



Was machen wir mit den unterdrückten Frauen deren islamgläubige Männer Frauenrechte mit Füße treten?
Ansonsten ist der Beitrag mal wieder eine Ansammlung von Glauben und deckt sich zumindest mit der Realität wie ich sie erlebt habe nicht.
Weder wurden Frauen in meinem Arbeitsumfeld noch im Bekanntenkreis unterdrückt oder irgendwelche Rechte abgesprochen.
Bin nicht verheiratet aber ich spreche trotzdem von meiner Frau oder sie von ihrem Mann. Liegt aber daran das wir seit über 20 Jahren eine Lebensgemeinschaft bilden.
Reden wir doch mal über die Rechte der Männer wenn es nach einer Trennung um die Kinder  geht...


----------



## Two-Face (2. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es geht um die Teilgruppe der Rechtsextremen, AfD Wähler, und all die sonstigen, die in ihrem männlichen Überlegenbeitswahn Frauenrechte einschränken wollen. Jetzt tue mal nicht so, als wäre das nur ein einziger Mann. Wohl kaum, wenn unter den Weltlesern 40% für die Abschaffung stimmten. Die Weltkommentatoren sind kein repräsentativer Querschnitt der Bevölkerung, aber es tummeln sich da die ganzen rechten Menschenfeinde, um die es in diesem Strang geht,


Und wie kommst du darauf, mir (und meinetwegen auch anderen hier) zu unterstellen, dass ich so einer wäre?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Was machen wir mit den unterdrückten Frauen deren islamgläubige Männer Frauenrechte mit Füße treten?


Die kreiden wir auch an. Darum geht es in diesem Thema aber nicht.
Oder was machen wir mit Autofahrern, die Kinder tod fahren?
Oder was machen wir mit Männern, die sich an Kindern vergehen?

Ja, es gibt tausende von Straftaten, hier geht es darum, zu diskutieren,
inwieweit sich Geschichte wiederholt und was wir anderes als in der
Weimarer Repuplik machen müssen. Zum Glück gehen von immer
im Verhältmnis 10;1 oder mehr auf die Straße, wenn der rechte 
Mob wieder einmalö rassisitsche Parolen raushaut.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Behauptung war, dass sich auch autoritäre Regime zusammen raufen können und es keinen Automatismus gibt, dass sich ein neues Europa der Nationalstaaten wieder gegenseitig bekriegen und das Beispiel war, dass sie das auch in der Vergangenheit gegen innere Feinde taten. Damit verweise ich konkret auf die so genannte Heilige Allianz die unter Führung Metternichs vorallem gegen innere Gegner der beteiligten Mächte wirken sollten.



Das Problem dabei ist, dass die Allierten während des Bestehens der Allianz trotzdem weiter gegeneinander Krieg führten. Autoritäre Regime können sich zwar für fest umrissene Zielsetzungen zusammenraufen (meistens gegen eine Sache, extrem selten für eine Sache), jedoch niemals friedlich koexistieren. Das ist per Definition unmöglich, denn die bloße Existenz des autoritär herrschenden Nachbarn ist eine ständige Infragestellung des eigenen Herrschaftsanspruchs. Da hilft es wenig, sich alle paar Jubeljahre in einem "Von Gottes Gnaden"-Club zu treffen und dort das Hohelied der gottgewollten Monarchie zu singen - ebenso wenig, wie es half, dass man im Grunde blutsverwandt war.

Und jetzt stelle man sich bitte autoritäre Regimes war, die nicht einmal auf Familienbande und eine immerhin ideell einigendes Herrschaftsmodell setzen können. Ein Europa der Monarchen befand sich quasi ständig im Kriegszustand, ungeachtet gemeinsamer Gegner. Ein Europa der Nationalisten wäre grundsätzlich erst einmal dasselbe im Exzess.

Die einzigen Konzepte, die so etwas heute verhindern, sind das Gleichgewicht des Schreckens (mutual assured destruction) und die starke Abhängigkeit von unbeeinträchtigten globalen Märkten. Diese Konzepte verhindern eventuell einen weiteren Weltkrieg (und bringen dafür neue Probleme mit sich), aber nicht ständige Kleinkriege mit konventionellen Waffen und überschaubarer Zielsetzung (Kontrolle über Landstriche, bestimmte Bodenschätze etc.).
Der einzige Schutz gegen Kleinstaaterei und dem dauerhaften Konflikt ist die Schaffung möglichst großer und enger Zweckgemeinschaften. Die sind auch nicht perfekt, weil im Regelfall ungeeignet, um lokalen Bedürfnisse schnell zu erkennen, aber immer noch die pfleglichere Variante, weil jeder Ausscherer nicht nur gegen den direkten Kontrahenten, sondern gegen alle damit Verzahnten antreten müsste. Und das überlegt man sich eben doch lieber dreimal, um es dann doch zu lassen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Dezember 2019)

Ja Zweckgemeinschaften und das ist nicht unbedingt eine EU.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja Zweckgemeinschaften und das ist nicht unbedingt eine EU.



Sicherlich. Allerdings wäre es immer so etwas Ähnliches wie eine EU, denn konzeptionell gibt es da nicht viel Spielraum.

Sprich, es gibt praktisch keinen Spielraum, um das Rad neu zu erfinden. Allerdings gibt es sehr viel Raum für Verbesserungen, wie zum Beispiel weniger Bürokratie und generell verschlankte Strukturen. Wobei man aber auch festhalten muss, dass Etliches dadurch verkompliziert wird, dass innerhalb der EU so viele Mitgliedsstaaten ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen wollen - sprich, das punktuelle Gegeneinander macht mehr Ärger als das generelle Miteinander.


----------



## geisi2 (2. Dezember 2019)

> Oder was machen wir mit Autofahrern, die Kinder tod fahren?
> Oder was machen wir mit Männern, die sich an Kindern vergehen?



Dafür gibt es das Strafgesetzbuch, genauso wie bei Straftaten von rechts od. links
Wenn Frauen verboten wird Auto zu fahren oder es Kleidervorschriften gibt oder es ihr verboten wird einem Beruf nachzugehen wird das schon schwieriger.


Was nicht unter Strafe steht ist seine Meinung zu äussern oder frei zu wählen auch wenn mir oder dir das nicht gefällt was gewählt wird. Und wie gesagt WENN man sich die Mühe macht mal miteinander zu reden...aber vor lauter Gerechtigkeitsschaum vor dem Maul geht das ja nicht.
Und nur weil du oder auch andere meinen das geht so gar nicht und muss quasi durch die Gesellschaft bestraft werden...damit wiederholt sich Geschichte im Sinne von das es irgendwann wieder zur Gewalt auf deutschen Straßen kommen wird.
Man sieht es in den USA...Trump wird immer stärker trotz des Framings der Trump Unterstützer und der massiven medialen Anti-Trump Berichterstattung von CNN/MSNBC und Co. und die Stimmung immer aggressiver. Kann sich jeder mal gerne anschauen wenn dort Menschen friedlich für "Pro Live" demonstrieren.... 
Aber mei ich wohn in einem kleinen Dorf im kuscheligen Oberbayern und hier wird nicht viel passieren...also schlagt euch gerne in den Städten die Köpfe ein in eurem heroischen Kampf.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Man sieht es in den USA...Trump wird immer stärker trotz des Framings der Trump Unterstützer und der massiven medialen Anti-Trump Berichterstattung von CNN/MSNBC und Co. und die Stimmung immer aggressiver.



Wobei das ein gutes Beispiel für selektive Wahrnehmung ist: Tatsächlich wird Trumps Position nur beim harten Kern seiner Anhänger gestärkt, seine nationalen Beliebtheitswerte befinden sich im freien Fall und in seiner eigenen Partei steigt die Zahl der Kritiker - de facto stehen die Republikaner nicht mehr pro res und/oder pro persona, sondern nur noch pro forma hinter ihm.

Und was die zunehmende Spaltung angeht, ist es ja nun nicht gerade so, als hätte nicht auch Trump selbst und seine Hausmedien ihr gerüttelt' Maß Anteil daran. Nur Trumpeter stellen es gerne so dar, als wären allein die Gegner Trumps verantwortlich.



> Aber mei ich wohn in einem kleinen Dorf im kuscheligen Oberbayern und hier wird nicht viel passieren...also schlagt euch gerne in den Städten die Köpfe ein in eurem heroischen Kampf.



Die kuscheligen Dörfer in Oberbayern, die ich kenne, sind ungefähr so autonom vom nächsten urbanen Zentrum wie ein Säugling von Mama. Wenn dort der Luzifer los ist, steppt mit einem gewissen Zeitverzug auch in Hintertupfing der Beelzebub, so viel ist mal klar.


----------



## geisi2 (3. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wobei das ein gutes Beispiel für selektive Wahrnehmung ist: Tatsächlich wird Trumps Position nur beim harten Kern seiner Anhänger gestärkt, seine nationalen Beliebtheitswerte befinden sich im freien Fall und in seiner eigenen Partei steigt die Zahl der Kritiker - de facto stehen die Republikaner nicht mehr pro res und/oder pro persona, sondern nur noch pro forma hinter ihm.
> 
> Und was die zunehmende Spaltung angeht, ist es ja nun nicht gerade so, als hätte nicht auch Trump selbst und seine Hausmedien ihr gerüttelt' Maß Anteil daran. Nur Trumpeter stellen es gerne so dar, als wären allein die Gegner Trumps verantwortlich.
> 
> ...



Ahhh geschickter Versuch über die Hintertür...na ja lass es. Ich bin kein "Trumpeter"...aber mach dich mal abseits von MSNBC und CNN schlau. Gerne bei nicht konservativen Medien. 
Schau dir an wie mit einer Tulsi Gabbard umgegangen wird und was ein Herr Yang letzlich selbst bei Twitter zu einer Einladung bei MSNBC so geschrieben hat. Man will am liebsten Biden oder Warren und wiederholt die Fehler von 2016, Gerade wenn man eine Tulsi Gabbard aufbauen würde die mMn eine sehr charismatische, intelligente Frau ist mit guten Ansätzen hätte man gute Chancen, einen Biden will eigentlich niemand und auch eine Warren auch nicht wirklich. Sanders gibts auch noch aber der wird halt leider langsam alt. 2016 musste es ja unbedingt Clinton sein und ganz ehrlich bei der Frau läuft es mittlerweile fast jedem kalt den Rücken runter. Oder lies nach was ein Obama in der letzten Zeit so gesagt hat in Richtung seiner eigenen Parteikollegen.

Wir waren bei selektiver Wahrnehmung^^ Ja genau ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür

Welche Dörfer in Oberbayern kennst du denn so. Bist du wie ich in einem aufgewachsen? Welche Erfahrungswerte hast du denn da so?
In welchem Gebiet in OBB? Mein Dörfchen liegt im Oberland wo liegen denn deine bekannten Dörfchen?  Nur damit wir als "Insider" eine Diskussionsbasis haben.
Frage ist wie dann der Luzifer los ist und je nach dem wird es auch bei uns Einschnitte geben. 
Aber nachdem es hier selbst im und nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg doch vergleihsweise sehr ruhig war und die Menschen aus der Stadt eher zu uns gekommen sind und um Nahrung gebettelt haben falls sich Geschichte wirklich so drastisch wiederholen sollte...in Berlin/Frankfurt/Köln/München oder anderen großen Städten würde ich mir mehr Sorgen machen...
Ich kenne beide Seiten (Dorf vs die Zustände in Dresden) aus der Zeit nach 1945. Bin bei Zeitzeugen aufgewachsen und vielleicht bin ich deswegen so gegen den Kampf den ihr gerne führen würdet bzw eine Roti. 

Man kann sich gerne nochmal meine Beiträge durchlesen und ich denke es wird klar um was es mir eigentlich geht. Stichwort miteinander reden, bessere Politik der Regierungsparteien für den Bürger etc...
Ich sehe halt die Hetzer nicht nur auf der einen sondern auch auf der andere Seite und wie hier ganz extrem im roten Mantel unter der Scheinheilligkeit von Moral und Ethik.
Als wenn es keine Zeit vor der AfD gegeben hätte und Millionen Schläfer Nazis auf einmal erwacht wären das ist halt einfach BS.
Irgendetwas hat ja die AfD verursacht und hier wäre auch eher mein Ansatz sich die Ursachen anzuschauen. Aber da seid ihr ja um so viel schlauer....man will lieber statt Ursachen das Symptom bekämpfen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> und der massiven medialen Anti-Trump Berichterstattung von CNN/MSNBC und Co. und die Stimmung immer aggressiver.



Was für eine Anti trump Berichterstattung?
Wenn der nur Unsinn verbreitet muss man das kritisch hinterfragen und wer den Menschen gemachten Klimawandel als eine Erfindung der Chinesen abtut, hat größere Probleme.


----------



## geisi2 (3. Dezember 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was für eine Anti trump Berichterstattung?
> Wenn der nur Unsinn verbreitet muss man das kritisch hinterfragen und wer den Menschen gemachten Klimawandel als eine Erfindung der Chinesen abtut, hat größere Probleme.


Ändert jetzt nicht wirklich etwas an der Aussage das die Stimmung immer aggressiver wird...und das die Berichterstattung sehr einseitig ist. 

Anscheinend wird das Denken immer mehr durch Reflexe ersetzt.
Klar kann man und muss man Kritik äussern aber ich habe immer ein Problem wenn es in so aggressiver Art und Weise und so einseitig gemacht wird.
Ich finds gut wenn endlich etwas für die Umwelt gemacht werden soll. Klimawandel ist dabei aber nur ein Punkt innerhalb des Umweltschutzes für mich.
Ansich müssen wir die Natur oder die Erde ansich nicht schützen die lacht sich eins und hat schon ganz andere Dinge wie den Menschen überlebt.
Besser wäre es wenn mal in die Köpfe reingeht das es um unsere Lebensgrundlage geht und wir unseren Lebensraum schützen müssen aus eigenem Interesse.
Aber ist hier etwas OT.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ändert jetzt nicht wirklich etwas an der Aussage das die Stimmung immer aggressiver wird...und das die Berichterstattung sehr einseitig ist.


Ursache und Wirkung. Einer fängt an und andere ziehen mit. Trump hat schon im Wahlkampf mit den übelsten Beleidigungen und mit offenem Rassismus gearbeitet. 

Es ist wie mit den Nazis in den Zwanzigern und der AfD heute, um den Bezug zum Thema zu halten. Zuerst vergiftet man die Stimmung, nennt es euphemistisch _"gegen politischte Korrektheit"_ und wartet auf die Reaktionen. Bleibt man dann als ordentlicher Demokrat, wie ich es lange versuchte, sachlich und ruhig, höflich und liebenswert, dann bedeutet das auch weniger eindeutig und differenzierter. Und schon kommen die Populisten und fordern klare schwarz-weiß Antworten, ja - nein., dafür oder dagegen. Und was machen als Reaktion die Neunazis? Sie nennen jeden, den sie dazu gebracht haben hart zu antworten, Faschisten. Es ist so durchschaubar wie widerwärtig.

Maßvoll und Kompromiss kennen sie nicht. Und im Folgeschritt passt man sich an. Darum bin ich heute auch konsequent und hart in der Wortwahl gegen Rechtspopulisten, deren Anhänger und gegen sonstiger Verteidiger dieser Arschlöcher, die sich oft genug tarnen und als konservativ ausgeben. Trump z.B fasse ich mit einer Phrase zusammen "GrAraZ", das größte Arschloch aller Zeiten.

Wie soll man ansonsten mit AfD-Politikern umgehen, die offen Völkerrechtsbruch einfordern, die unsere Werte wie Nächstenliebe und Humanismus beseitigen wollen und offen vor der Kamera fordern, wehrlose Frauen und Kinder an der Grenze zu erschießen. Da gibt es keine Diskussionsbasis mehr. Mit solchen Arschlöchern diskutiert man nicht mehr. Die bekommen eine dicke, große und laute rote Karte. Und das auf Basis ihres ganz persönlichen Verhaltens.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich finds gut wenn endlich etwas für die Umwelt  gemacht werden soll. Klimawandel ist dabei aber nur ein Punkt innerhalb  des Umweltschutzes für mich..


Das sind doch zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge. Umweltschutz bedeutet, die Welt für alles außer den Menschen so zu belassen, wie es war und den Menschen aus der Evolution herauszunehmen. Bei Verschmutzung, keine invasiven Arten, kein Raubbau. Das sind Luxusprojekte, weil man bestimmte Tiere und Pflenzen aus emotionalen Gründen lieber mag als andere. Klimaschutz ist ein rein ökonomische Sichtweise. Es ist billiger die Ursachen zu bekämpfen als die Folgen. Klimaschutz geht in der Regel mit schlimmsten Umweltbeeinflussungen, wie Staumauern, einher. Aber gut, einen Tod muss man sterben.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ahhh geschickter Versuch über die Hintertür...na ja lass es. Ich bin kein "Trumpeter"...



Hast du behauptet, allein Trumps Gegner wären für die Spaltung des Landes verantwortlich? - Nicht das ich wüsste. Also musst du dich auch keineswegs angesprochen fühlen. Auch nicht durch die Hintertür.  



> aber mach dich mal abseits von MSNBC und CNN schlau. Gerne bei nicht konservativen Medien.



Die da wären?

(Im aufrichtigen Interesse und in der Hoffnung, dass jetzt keine Trump-Hausmedien, Breitbart-Keimlinge oder dummschwätzende Youtuber genannt werden ...)



> Schau dir an wie mit einer Tulsi Gabbard umgegangen wird



Ehrlich gesagt, ich halte sie für keine grundsätzlich schlechte Kandidatin und einige ihrer Standpunkte teile ich sogar. Allerdings hat sie sich in mehr als einer Angelegenheit selbst in Erklärnöte gebracht - beispielsweise, wenn sie sich einerseits dafür ausspricht, dass die USA nicht mehr mit Diktatoren ins Bett gehen, nur weil diese gerade nützlich sind, aber andererseits mal eben Herrn Assad wider der Sachlage als Ausnahme definiert.
Der Umstand, dass sie eine demokratische Kandidatin ist, die mit Lieblingsthemen der Republikaner kokettiert, macht sie zwar im Prinzip für Nichtdemokraten wählbar, schwächt aber logischerweise ihre Position innerhalb ihrer eigenen Partei.  Anders ausgedrückt: Das Problem von Frau Gabbard ist nicht ihre Partei, sondern Frau Gabbard. Und natürlich die grundsätzliche politische Lage der USA, wo es außer den großen Blöcken praktisch keinen Raum für Leute mit einer Agenda gibt, die weder genug Schnittmenge mit den Republikanern noch den Demokraten aufweist.



> 2016 musste es ja unbedingt Clinton sein und ganz ehrlich bei der Frau läuft es mittlerweile fast jedem kalt den Rücken runter.



Da kann ich dir nicht widersprechen. Allerdings war sie eine ebenso schlechte Kandidatin wie Trump auf der Gegenseite und hat nur knapp (trotz absoluter Mehrheit aufgrund der Eigentümlichkeiten des US-Wahlsystems) verloren. Wäre irgend einer der anderen Präsidentschaftskandidaten auch nur in Spuckweite dieses Ergebnisses gekommen? - Nein, und deshalb war es wahlkampfstrategisch die richtige Entscheidung. In den USA hat man kein grundsätzliches Problem damit, problematische Charaktere zu wählen.
Für die augenblickliche Situation ist es egal, bei welchem Präsidenten einen das kalte Grausen packt. Um eine Einlassung vorwegzunehmen, die du selbst weiter unten in anderem Zusammenhang getätigt hast: Die Leute, die Nöte und der Konflikt waren schon vorher da. Polarisierende Politik bringt immer nur hervor, was schon vorher gebrodelt hat.

Mein Problem mit Trump ist daher auch nicht, dass er ein Armleuchter ist, der Politik für sich und seine Klientel macht und es mit der Wahrheit nichts so genau nimmt. Das alles hätte man unter Clinton genauso erlebt. Allerdings hätte Clinton die erforderliche Selbstbeherrschung und Weitsicht gehabt, die Trump gänzlich abgeht. Wenn man die Wahl zwischen zwei Übeln hat, wählt man normalerweise das kleinere.



> Welche Dörfer in Oberbayern kennst du denn so. Bist du wie ich in einem aufgewachsen? Welche Erfahrungswerte hast du denn da so?



Muss man neuerdings eine Kuh sein um zu wissen, woher die Milch kommt? Oder wenn sie sauer ist?
Die einzigen beschaulichen Dörfer in Oberbayern, die sich wirtschaftlich selbst tragen können sind die, die nicht mehr beschaulich, weil touristisch erschlossen sind. Andere Wirtschaftszweige haben nämlich bayrische Dörfer nicht - außer Landwirtschaft, die auch in Bayern bekanntlich nicht gerade konkurrenzfähig aufgestellt ist. Um das zu wissen, muss ich nicht in einem oberbayrischen Dorf aufgewachsen sein. Es genügt vollkommen, Statistiken lesen und verstehen zu können.



> Aber nachdem es hier selbst im und nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg doch vergleihsweise sehr ruhig war und die Menschen aus der Stadt eher zu uns gekommen sind und um Nahrung gebettelt haben falls sich Geschichte wirklich so drastisch wiederholen sollte...in Berlin/Frankfurt/Köln/München oder anderen großen Städten würde ich mir mehr Sorgen machen...



Ach so, wir reden hier von dörflicher Subsistenzwirtschaft in einem quasi-apokalyptischen Szenario, in dem die Städte untergehen, weil sie sich nicht selbst versorgen können. Na, dann mach dir mal Gedanken, wie du und deine Nachbarn ihr dörfliches Idyll und die Butterfässer gegen marodierende Städter verteidigen, denn friedlich bettelnd wie in der Nachkriegszeit würden die nicht auftreten.  

Dass Dörfer in Krisenzeiten in Sachen Grundversorgung besser aufgestellt sind, ist übrigens kein oberbayrisches Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Überall in der Republik wurden Städter mit durchgefüttert, im Nordosten kamen noch en masse Flüchtlinge aus den Ostgebieten dazu. Den Luxus von Rosinenbombern hingegen hatte nur Westberlin.

Für's Protokoll: Ich komme vom flachen Land und lebe auch jetzt in dörflicher Umgebung. Das ist zweifelsohne meine Wohlfühlatmosphäre. Aber ich verdiene hier nicht meinen Lebensunterhalt.



> Als wenn es keine Zeit vor der AfD gegeben hätte und Millionen Schläfer Nazis auf einmal erwacht wären das ist halt einfach BS.



Wer behauptet denn das? Die AfD ist lediglich das Auffangbecken für das ganze Pack (Anspielung beabsichtigt; wenn jemand wie Gabriel versehentlich mal die passenden Worte findet, darf man die ruhig gelegentlich wiederholen ...) und die bürgerliche Fassade für alle, die das doch einfach nur mal sagen wollen dürfen, was sie selbst nicht gern hören, wenn's gegen sie geht.

Selbstverständlich waren die Leute auch vorher schon da. Sie waren auch schon vor der NSDAP da. Und nun?



> Irgendetwas hat ja die AfD verursacht und hier wäre auch eher mein Ansatz sich die Ursachen anzuschauen. Aber da seid ihr ja um so viel schlauer....man will lieber statt Ursachen das Symptom bekämpfen.



Angesichts deines wenig diversifizierten Feindbildes, welches sich im inflationären Gerbrauch von "ihr" äußert, fällt es schwer, dir deine behauptete neutrale Position abzukaufen. Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, deinen eigenen Rat zu befolgen: Lies dir meine Beiträge (und die Anderer) noch einmal sehr gründlich durch. Eventuell wärst du ja überrascht, wie inhomogen die Positionen tatsächlich sind.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die einzigen beschaulichen Dörfer in Oberbayern, die sich wirtschaftlich selbst tragen können sind die, die nicht mehr beschaulich, weil touristisch erschlossen sind. Andere Wirtschaftszweige haben nämlich bayrische Dörfer nicht -


Hm.
Ob das die Grabener genauso sehen?


----------



## Mahoy (3. Dezember 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hm.
> Ob das die Grabener genauso sehen?



Grundsätzlich verstehen Menschen unter "Beschaulichkeit" sehr unterschiedliche Dinge, aber das ländliche Idyll eines Amazon-Logistikzentrums will sich zumindest mir nicht erschließen.  

Zumal man vermuten muss, das aus besagten Stützpunkt überwiegend die doofen Städter mit Tinnef versorgt werden, weshalb mit Wegfall der Kaufkraft selbiger vermutlich auch das ländliche Logistikzentrum als Wirtschaftsfaktor verschwinden dürfte. Aber was weiß ich schon, ich war ja nie Grabener.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Dezember 2019)

Graben liegt aber nicht in Oberbayern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2019)

Gut, könnten wir jetzt vom dörflichen Wohlfühlen wieder zum Thema kommen? Danke


----------



## geisi2 (3. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Hast du behauptet, allein Trumps Gegner wären für die Spaltung des Landes verantwortlich? - Nicht das ich wüsste. Also musst du dich auch keineswegs angesprochen fühlen. Auch nicht durch die Hintertür.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das "ihr" hab ich hinreichend klargestellt. Diejenigen die sehr laut und sich sehr extrem äussern mMn. Bin ich überhaupt auf einen deiner Beiträge eingegangen. Ehrliche Frage. Oder fühlst du dich jetzt von dem "ihr" angesprochen weil ich nicht deine Positionen vertrete oder du meine Argumente nicht magst?





> "Frage ist wie dann der Luzifer los ist und je nach dem wird es auch bei uns Einschnitte geben.
> Aber nachdem es hier selbst im und nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg doch vergleichsweise sehr ruhig war und die Menschen aus der Stadt eher zu uns gekommen sind und um Nahrung gebettelt haben falls sich Geschichte wirklich so drastisch wiederholen sollte...in Berlin/Frankfurt/Köln/München oder anderen großen Städten würde ich mir mehr Sorgen machen..."



Das war die eigentliche Kernaussage und ich lebe halt nunmal in Oberbayern und deswegen kuschelig weil lt. Statistik das Oberland mit die niedrigste Verbrechensquote in D hat und es auch wirtschaftlich (noch) gut aussieht.
Ich habe nie behauptet ein Dorf kann sich wirtschaftlich selbst tragen. Was soll das Argument? Es ging um Krisenzeiten. Du kommst mit einem reinen Scheinargument an garniert mit Spitzen die dann doch lächerlich erscheinen da wie gesagt... hab ich nie behauptet
Wo ich behauptet habe das gilt nur für oberbayrische Dörfchen zeigst du mir auch nochmal...
Auch in den anderen Beiträgen kein einziges Wort od. Behauptung das unser Dörfchen wirtschaftlich autonom ist. Der Rest dazu...klar werden die Städter dann in paramilitärischer Manier Dörfer überfallen. Alles in allem...nee ich lass mal einen direkten Kommentar dazu. Zumal es die Zeiten ja schon gegeben hat...
Wie du dann ja wenigstens selbst festgestellt hast geht es eben in Krisenzeiten um die Grundversorgung und da ist das Dorf ggü der Stadt im Vorteil. Dachte das ist klar alleine durch den Satz "Frage ist wie dann der Luzifer los ist..." aber man sollte nie zuviel voraussetzen^^




> beispielsweise, wenn sie sich einerseits dafür ausspricht, dass die USA nicht mehr mit Diktatoren ins Bett gehen, nur weil diese gerade nützlich sind, aber andererseits mal eben Herrn Assad wider der Sachlage als Ausnahme definiert.


Da würde ich mich interessieren woher du die Infos über Tulsi Gabbard her hast? Da hätte ich jetzt gerne eine Quelle dazu. 
Und bitte keinen Artikel von CNN sondern am Besten ein Interview wo sie genau das sagst was du behauptest.  Eine Quelle für ihre Positionen wäre z.B. ihr YT Kanal. 
Und wie kommt ein Herr Yang dazu auf Twitter selbst zu behaupten das es eben keine faire Behandlung der Kandidaten gibt wie es eigentlich sein sollte...

Dann typisch der letzte Absatz
Es wird nicht auf das Argument ansich eingegangen. Hättest du ja machen können und mich davon überzeugen können das die Fehler eben nicht in der Vergangenheit gemacht wurden.
Nönö das wäre auch zu anstrengend, mir wird stattdessen ein Feindbild unterstellt und meine Position in Frage gestellt.
Ob du mir meine neutrale Position abkaufst ist dein Bier und mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal, ich bin kein Verkäufer...
Frage ist was du mir verkaufen willst....


----------



## Two-Face (3. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Gut, könnten wir jetzt vom dörflichen Wohlfühlen wieder zum Thema kommen? Danke


Kommt drauf an, was das Thema hier eigentlich ist.
Gegenseitigs Diffamieren, wer mehr rechts oder links ist oder um Syrien...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2019)

Mal sehen, was aus dieser Aktion wird, die ein Warnsignal für die DPU ist, mit der NSAfD zu koalieren.

_"... Die Grabplatte sei auf dem Weg nach Berlin, teilte das Kollektiv mit.  Damit könnte die Aktion in Zusammenhang mit der Stahlsäule stehen, die  das „Zentrum für politische Schönheit“ auf dem Gelände der ehemaligen  Krolloper in Berlin errichtet hat. Diese Gedenksäule soll die Asche von  Holocaust-Opfern enthalten. Die Künstler verstehen die Aktion als  Warnung an den „Konservatismus“, mit rechtsextremen Kräften zu  paktieren. Vor der Säule ist für Samstag eine Aktion gegen die AfD  geplant.  ..."_
"Zentrum fuer politische Schoenheit" - Aktivisten stehlen offenbar Franz von Papens Grabstein


----------



## seahawk (4. Dezember 2019)

Die machtgeilen Konservativen werden natürlich mit den Nazis koalieren, wenn es sie an die Macht bringt. Wer eine rechte Regierung verhindern will muss eben Links wählen und damit meine ich nicht Grün.


----------



## Slezer (4. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir nun die letzten 50 Posts durchgelesen und bin sehr verwirrt. Ich bitte um Aufklärung

- Bei Rotkäppchen ist alles 1933 Like
- Rotkäppchen will oft "Back to topic", schreibt sehr selber viel offtopic
- Sind AFD Wähler in diesem thread gut oder böse?
- Ist der Genderwahn hier gut oder böse?
- Man wird hier oft in die rechte Ecke gestellt, warum?
- Wenn jemand kritische Fragen stellt ist er ein AFD Wähler und ihm wird vorgeworfen Frauen zu hassen. Was ist denn hier los?
- "der Westen" scheint böse zu sein, warum? Wir leben doch im Westen. Mir gefällt's

Wo ich mir noch unsicher bin ist Präsident Trump, einige mögen ihn, andere nicht. Aber das ist ja bei jedem Präsidenten so....


----------



## geisi2 (4. Dezember 2019)

Ein schönes Lied und hinsichtlich der Aktionen unserer schwarz/roten Regierung sehr aktuell.
YouTube

Kommen wir mal zur Abwechslung zu den Symptomen. Mein persönlicher "AfD Liebling" Frau Weidel im Bundestag
YouTube

Sehr geschickt muss man ihr zugestehen. Gekonnt die Knöpfe gedrückt oder anders ausgedrückt sie nutzt geschickt das aus was das andere "Lager" all die Jahre vorher so verbrochen hat.
Wenn man sich etwas mit der Person Weidel beschäftigt hat wirkt die Rede schon fast komisch. Ich kauf ihr kein Wort ab. 
Und je mehr die verantwortlichen Parteien ihre bisherige Politik weiterführen desto stärker wird die AfD und man sieht es recht gut wenn man sich solche Bundestagsreden anschaut wie geschickt das augenutzt wird.

Wenn man dem Lied gelauscht hat trifft ein Satz hier wirklich zu "die falschen ehrlichen, die wahrlich gefährlichen". Das sitzt sie aber in einem Boot mit einem Schröder, Fischer oder auch einer Merkel.

Ich halte einen Höcke für weniger gefährlich als eine Weidel. Ein Höcke entzaubert sich selbst und ist sogar den meisten AfD Wählern zumindest mit denen ich gesprochen habe höchst unsympathisch und auch nicht wirklich gewollt. Bei einer Weidel ziehts mir aber im Kreuz..."die kann doch so gut reden" od. "die spricht doch die wirklichen Probleme an" auch das hatte ich in Diskussionen schon. Aber nachdem aus welchen Gründen auch immer viele Menschen und da gehöre ich auch dazu das Vertrauen in die Politik komplett verloren haben, haben Rattenfänger wie eine Weidel leichtes Spiel.  Eine Weidel ist auch nicht wirklich rechts aber mMn charakterlich verkommen, machtgeil und ganz sicher geht es der auch nicht um den Bürger.

Mit dem Nazigeschreie oder Diffamierungen allgemein werde ich keinen einzigen AfD Wähler davon überzeugen nicht mehr AfD zu wählen. Mit ehrlicher und wirklich sozialer Politik schon eher. Das wurde zwar schon oft geheuchelt aber nicht gemacht. Stattdessen musste der Bürger den Gürtel immer enger schnallen und es wurde am alleruntersten Ende der Gesellschaft gespart. 
Witzig gemacht aber nicht zum lachen und nur ein kleines Beispiel dessen was ich hier immer als Ursache bezeichne
YouTube

I


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2019)

Slezer schrieb:


> - Bei Rotkäppchen ist alles 1933 Like


Was meinst Du genau. Rede drüber. Oder ist Dir entgangen, dass es um Parallen geht? Darum suche ich ähnliche oder vergleichbare Entwickungen. Z.B. kann man in bestimmten Organisationen wie Hooligans die neue SA sehen. Man kann zumindest drüber reden. Aber genau dann, wenn der Flügel anfängt, die Hooligans einzuspannen und zu lenken wird es sehr ähnlich zu jenen Menschen, die Synagogen anzündeten und Bücher verbrannten. Die Analogie heute gegen die freie Presse zu hetzen  zur Gleichschaltung 1933 errkennst Du hoffentlich. 

Man wird übrigens nicht in die rechte Ecke gestellt,  man stellt sich mit bestimmten Aussagen selber dort hin. 

Vermutlich bist Du der nächste, der rassistische Hetze als _"kritische Fragen"_ definieren will, oder welche Art kritischer Fragen meinst Du? "Kritische Fragen " sind es z.B. , warum dieser Staat auf dem rechten Auge blind ist und seit vierzig Jahren so gut wie nichts gegen rechten Terror gemacht wird.  Worauf, außer Deine Verwirrtheit zu formulieren,möchtest Du hinaus?

In diesem Thema geht es um den Vergleich heutiger Entwicklungen mit jenen vor 90 Jahren. Es geht darum, wie man verhindern kann, dass sich Entwicklungen wiederholen. Das ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach, oder?

Glaubst Du übrigens wirklich, dass man komplexe Themen mit einem einfachem "gut oder schlecht" beantworten kann? Und wenn ja, für wen gut oder schlecht? Und was machst Du, wenn  Themen für den einen gut und die andere schlecht sind? Aber ich will Dich jetzt nicht überfordern.

Alleine schon Deine Wortwahl wie "Genderwahn" zeigt doch, dass Du nicht diskutieren sondern nur provozieren willst, gelle.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Dezember 2019)

> warum dieser Staat auf dem rechten Auge blind ist und seit vierzig Jahren so gut wie nichts gegen rechten Terror gemacht wird.


Das stimmt so nicht. Es wurden zahlreiche Organisationen verboten und Leute eingesperrt. Also blind kann der nicht sein.



> Alleine schon Deine Wortwahl wie "Genderwahn" zeigt doch, dass Du nicht diskutieren sondern nur provozieren willst, gelle.


Ist genau wie mit deiner NSAfD. Selbes Ziel.


----------



## JePe (4. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Es wurden zahlreiche Organisationen verboten und Leute eingesperrt. Also blind kann der nicht sein.



Mag sein, dass die schlimmsten Auswuechse eingedaemmt wurden und / oder werden. Aber in oestlichen Bundeslaendern wurde bis vor kurzem noch unverdrossen behauptet, kein Rechts-Problem zu haben und eine bluehende neofaschistische Szene freundlich weggelaechelt. Du kennst sicher die "Konzerte" im Osten, wo es klar rechtsextreme Texte, Tattoos und Insignia zu hoeren, sehen und kaufen gibt - waehrend die Polizei den Verkehr regelt? In Hamburg wurde man 2017 fuer das Mitfuehren von Murmeln und Taucherbrille mit Freiheitsentzug bedacht. Ob man das jetzt "blind" nennt oder nur eine erschreckende "Sehschwaeche" diagnostiziert, ist am Ende bloss Wortklauberei, die an den Fakten nichts aendert.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist genau wie mit deiner NSAfD. Selbes Ziel.



Ich wuerde da schon differenzieren. "Genderwahn" ist typischerweise abwertend gemeint, gegen Individuen gerichtet, bestreitet indirekt das Vorhandensein eines Problems und wird fast immer von Maennern benutzt, die sich manchmal nicht zu schade sind, sich im naechsten Halbsatz als eigentliche Diskriminierungsopfer zu stilisieren. Fun Fact - das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat die Einfuehrung eines dritten Geschlechts ("divers") verlangt, um Diskriminierung abzubauen. Auf die Spitze getrieben stellen sich "Genderwahn"-Rufer damit schon fast ausserhalb des Grundgesetzes.

"NSAfD" benutze ich selbst auch gerne und rueckt die Partei nur in ebendie Ecke, in der sie sich suhlt und auf Stimmenfang geht - indem sie wie das Original zwar fuer kein Problem eine Loesung, aber dafuer fuer jedes den immergleichen Pool an Schuldigen anbietet. Vorzugsweise sind das Auslaender und Linke. Mit den Volksaustauschfantasien ist man inhaltlich von den Rassegesetzen auch nicht mehr sehr weit entfernt. Wenn es der NSAfD in der Ecke nicht behagt, kann sie die ja jederzeit verlassen und dem politischen Gegner zur Abwechslung mal  mit demselben Respekt begegnen, den man sonst nur mit traenenschwangerer Stimme fuer sich selbst fordert?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Dezember 2019)

> Auf die Spitze getrieben stellen sich "Genderwahn"-Rufer damit schon fast ausserhalb des Grundgesetzes.


Es geht bei Genderwahn um den sprachlichen Kram mit Innen.
Das bezeichne ich als Wahn.
Viele andere auch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist genau wie mit deiner NSAfD. Selbes Ziel.


Wenn Du genauer lesen würdest, würdest Du erkennen, dass  ich zwischen  AfD und NSAfD differenziere. Letzteres ist "Der Flügel", und das die als Verfassungsschutz  überwacht mit einem anerkannten Faschisten Höcke und einem NPD Mitglied Kalbitz rechtsextrem sind, steht wohl außer Frage. Bei Herrn Meuthen würde ich das Wort rechtsextrem nicht nutzen. Bei Vogelschiss Gauland fast, der erlaubt sich ziemliche verbale Stilblüten, aber als gewaltbereit stufe ich ihn nicht ein.  Usw.

Auch die NSDAP war nicht in sich konform. Auch dort gab es extreme Scharfmacher die Rosenberg oder Heidrich und moderatere wie den Morphinisten Göring. Aber einigen wir uns doch darauf, dass Menschen, die AfD wählen oder diese Partei gar in Diskusssionen verteidigen bis loben als rechts bis rechtsextrem bezeichnet werden können. Die AfD steht mit vielen Programmpunkten und noch viel mehr Aussagen ihrer Politiker jenseits unserer Verfassung. Im Gegensatz dazu wurde die Gleichberechtigung in unserer Verfassung festgeschrieben und in den letzten siebzig Jahren Stück für Stück durch Anpassung der Gesetze umgesetzt. 

Für die in der Verfassung festgelegten Punkte zu stehen und zu kämpfen, und nichts anderes mache ich, ist per definition konservativ oder übersetzt _"erhaltend und bewahrend"_. Ebenso will ich weg vom Neoliberalismus in der heute umgesetzen Form, und ganz konservativ zurück zur Sozialen Marktwirtschaft des Ludwig Ehrhard. Damit macht man sich aber für Reaktionäre der NSAfD natürlich zum Linksextremen. Darum habe ich auch kein Problem damit, wenn mich bestimmte politisch weit rechts stehende User als "linksextrem" bezeichnen. Das sagt viel über diese Menschen aus und weniger etwas über mich.

Aber hier im Strang geht es nicht um unserer aller Politische Meinung, hier geht es um Geschichte und Parallelen zum Ende der Weimarer Republik


----------



## Sparanus (4. Dezember 2019)

Göring moderat? Naja ideologisch vielleicht, aber wenn es um ihn ging war er eher wenig moderat.


----------



## JePe (4. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht bei Genderwahn um den sprachlichen Kram mit Innen.
> Das bezeichne ich als Wahn.
> Viele andere auch.



Haeufigkeit bedingt nicht, dass etwas richtig oder falsch wird. Es wird ja auch nicht zu Recht, bei Rot ueber die Ampel zu fahren, wenn man es nur oft genug macht (probier es gerne selbst aus).

Hier gibt es Lesestoff; eigentlich genuegt Seite 3. Die Lesedauer sollte unter 60 Sekunden liegen, die Daruebernachdenkdauer besser nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Dezember 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Haeufigkeit bedingt nicht, dass etwas richtig oder falsch wird. Es wird ja auch nicht zu Recht, bei Rot ueber die Ampel zu fahren, wenn man es nur oft genug macht (probier es gerne selbst aus).
> 
> Hier gibt es Lesestoff; eigentlich genuegt Seite 3. Die Lesedauer sollte unter 60 Sekunden liegen, die Daruebernachdenkdauer besser nicht.


Da werden alle Klischees bedient, dies es darüber so gibt. Es geht auch nicht um die gleichgeschlechtliche Ehe, die man eventuell ablehnt, sondern um eine Sprachveränderung, die mich nervt. Ich habe noch nicht im realen Sprachgebrauch (auch nicht von den Genderverstehern) diese Sprache wirklich gehört, die müssen sich anstrengen, damit sie so sprechen.
Völlig Alltagsfern.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Dezember 2019)

Oder warum musste man in NRW Millionen ausgeben um das Studentenwerk in Studierendenwerk umzubenennen?


----------



## JePe (4. Dezember 2019)

Welche Textstelle auf Seite 3 ist "voellig alltagsfern"?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da werden alle Klischees bedient, dies es darüber so gibt. Es geht auch nicht um die gleichgeschlechtliche Ehe, die man eventuell ablehnt, sondern um eine Sprachveränderung, die mich nervt. Ich habe noch nicht im realen Sprachgebrauch (auch nicht von den Genderverstehern) diese Sprache wirklich gehört, die müssen sich anstrengen, damit sie so sprechen.
> Völlig Alltagsfern.


Aha, es ist also völlig alltagsfern auf eine Chirurgin, eine Richterin oder eine Polizistin zu stoßen? Soso. Rede mal mit Ärztinnen, wie wunderbar sie es finden, wenn Patienten zu ihr sagen _"Ich möchte mit einem Arzt reden und keiner Krankenschwester"
_
Deine Aussage würde ich höflich mit Ignoranz beschreiben


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aha, es ist also völlig alltagsfern auf eine Chirurgin, eine Richterin oder eine Polizistin zu stoßen? Soso. Rede mal mit Ärztinnen, wie wunderbar sie es finden, wenn Patienten zu ihr sagen _"Ich möchte mit einem Arzt reden und keiner Krankenschwester"
> _
> Deine Aussage würde ich höflich mit Ignoranz beschreiben


Realitätsfern ist das Neusprech. Dass es auch Frauen gibt sollte jeder wissen, auch ohne Genderwahn.


----------



## geisi2 (4. Dezember 2019)

Das ist Genderwahn und ich sehe das wie der DJ
Hannover fuehrt gendergerechte Sprache ein - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Das es wohl viele nervt zeigt dort auch der Kommentarbereich. 

Ein Arzt ist erstmal neutral. 
Bsp: "Ich muss zum Arzt" legt noch nicht das Geschlecht fest und ist fern jeder Diskriminierung von Frauen
Und ganz sicher ist jede Ärztin hoch beleidigt und fühlt sich diskriminiert wenn genau diese Aussage kommt
"Ich möchte mit einem Arzt reden und keiner Krankenschwester"
Bestimmt schlimm schlimm...

Wie sich erst der arme Krankenpfleger fühlen muss wenn ein Patient bsp. per Telefon nach einer Krankenschwester frägt....
Der heult sich bestimmt dann abends in den Schlaf. Gerade das du einen so hoch diskriminierenden Begriff verwendest hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet.
Ab ins Eck zum schämen und den Mund auswaschen nicht vergessen!!


----------



## Sparanus (4. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Rede mal mit Ärztinnen, wie wunderbar sie es finden, wenn Patienten zu ihr sagen _"Ich möchte mit einem Arzt reden und keiner Krankenschwester"
> _
> Deine Aussage würde ich höflich mit Ignoranz beschreiben


Das ist kein Beispiel was auf das Thema passt. Niemand spricht hier Frauen ab diese Berufe zu machen. Nein es geht eher darum, dass man bei unbestimmter Person oder gemischter Gruppe einfach wie bisher Arzt oder Ärzte sagt. 

Die passende Frage ist eher ob du als Ärztin sitzen bleiben würdest, wenn im Zug gefragt wird ob ein Arzt an Bord ist.


----------



## seahawk (4. Dezember 2019)

Es geht um den Respekt in der Sprache und Begriffe so zu wählen, dass niemand ausgegrenzt wird. Das mag für manche Menschen komisch klingen, ist aber eine Notwendigkeit um allen in dem Staat lebenden Menschen genug Raum für eine freie Entfaltung ihrer Persönlichkeit zu gebem.


----------



## geisi2 (4. Dezember 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es geht um den Respekt in der Sprache und Begriffe so zu wählen, dass niemand ausgegrenzt wird. Das mag für manche Menschen komisch klingen, ist aber eine Notwendigkeit um allen in dem Staat lebenden Menschen genug Raum für eine freie Entfaltung ihrer Persönlichkeit zu gebem.



Aber niemand grenzt mit der Aussage  "Ich möchte mit einem Arzt reden und keiner Krankenschwester" irgendjemand aus.
Mit Krankenschwester schon eher aber es ist halt allgemeiner Sprachgebrauch. Was auch gerne weggelassen wird das immer die Intention dahinter das Entscheidende ist.
Wenn ich zu einem Krankenpfleger abfällig sage "Ach du bist doch nur eine Krankenschwester" fühlt sich der zurecht beleidigt oder herabgesetzt.
Frage ich im Krankenhaus nach einer Krankenschwester und es kommt dann ein Krankenpfleger wird sich der sicher nicht beleidigt oder herabgesetzt fühlen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Hier gibt es Lesestoff; eigentlich genuegt Seite 3. Die Lesedauer sollte unter 60 Sekunden liegen, die Daruebernachdenkdauer besser nicht.


Es wird von Teilen der Bevölkerung weder verstanden, noch wird darüber nachgedacht. 
Es wird stumpf ignoriert und verhöhnt. Ich postuliere eine hohe Deckung mit Menschen, 
die dem klassischem Familienmodell zustimmen

Aber das Ganze ist nur ein Punkt der Parallelen von damals zu heute. Dazu gibt es nicht mehr
viel zu diskutieren. Die AfD tritt bei dem Thema "Familie" in die Fussstapfen der NSDAP.


----------



## geisi2 (4. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es wird von Teilen der Bevölkerung weder verstanden, noch wird darüber nachgedacht.
> Es wird stumpf ignoriert und verhöhnt. Ich postuliere eine hohe Deckung mit Menschen,
> die dem klassischem Familienmodell zustimmen
> 
> ...



Alles subjektiv...
Interessant auch mit welchem "Sprech" du so deine Meinung äusserst. 
Ich find es schlicht anmaßend und arrogant was du so als "Fakten" hinstellst bzw. es so schreibst als wenn es sich um Fakten handeln würde...


----------



## JePe (4. Dezember 2019)

Des Fuehrers neue Kleider: NPD will sich umbenennen.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Dezember 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Graben liegt aber nicht in Oberbayern.



Wie gut, dass ich es nicht als Beispiel gebracht habe.  

Egal, Hauptsache es wird vom Föhn geküsst und liegt südlich des Weißwurst-Äquators.


----------



## geisi2 (4. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass ich es nicht als Beispiel gebracht habe.
> 
> Egal, Hauptsache es wird vom Föhn geküsst und liegt südlich des Weißwurst-Äquators.



Des hoast ned Weißwurst sondan WeißwurSCHt.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das "ihr" hab ich hinreichend klargestellt. Diejenigen die sehr laut und sich sehr extrem äussern mMn. Bin ich überhaupt auf einen deiner Beiträge eingegangen. Ehrliche Frage. Oder fühlst du dich jetzt von dem "ihr" angesprochen weil ich nicht deine Positionen vertrete oder du meine Argumente nicht magst?



Das ist eine ganz allgemeine Beobachtung: Eine der hervorstechenden Eigenheiten besorgter Bürger besteht ja darin, sämtliche Kritik in einer Front zusammenzufassen. Und ja, du hast direkt - mit Zitat - auf einen meiner Beiträge geantwortet und mich darin in dein "Ihr"-Konzept eingegliedert. Solche merkwürdigen, aber sicherlich rein zufälligen Ähnlichkeiten wird man ja wohl noch mal feststellen dürfen.

Oder wie soll ich Aussagen wie: "Ich kenne beide Seiten (Dorf vs die Zustände in Dresden) aus der Zeit nach 1945. Bin bei Zeitzeugen aufgewachsen und vielleicht bin ich deswegen so gegen den Kampf *den ihr gerne führen würdet* bzw eine Roti." oder "Irgendetwas hat ja die AfD verursacht und hier wäre auch eher mein Ansatz sich die Ursachen anzuschauen. *Aber da seid ihr ja um so viel schlauer*....man will lieber statt Ursachen das Symptom bekämpfen." verstehen?
Okay, kann natürlich sein, dass du mich mit dem Pluralis Majestatis ehren wolltest. 



> Das war die eigentliche Kernaussage und ich lebe halt nunmal in Oberbayern und deswegen kuschelig weil lt. Statistik das Oberland mit die niedrigste Verbrechensquote in D hat und es auch wirtschaftlich (noch) gut aussieht.



Das ist auch gar kein Problem, denn schließlich wohnt jeder, der die Wahl hat, genau dort, wo er sich wohlfühlt. Und ich will dir auch nicht das Recht absprechen, einfach mal ganz unmotiviert deiner allgemeinen Wohligkeit Ausdruck zu verleihen, nur bitte ich um Verständnis, dass man in Rahmen so einer Diskussion schon mal fälschlicherweise vermuten kann, du wolltest damit etwas Konkretes zum Thema beitragen.



> Da würde ich mich interessieren woher du die Infos über Tulsi Gabbard her hast? Da hätte ich jetzt gerne eine Quelle dazu.



"Wednesday evening following this week's Democratic primary debate, Gabbard was asked in an interview with CNN's Anderson Cooper whether she considered Assad a 'torturer or a murderer,' which the congresswomen initially did not to answer.
[...]
During a January 2017 trip to Syria, Gabbard met with Assad. She also said in February of this year that 'Assad is not the enemy of the United States because Syria does not pose a direct threat to the United States.'
Gabbard also opposed President Barack Obama's request to use military force in response to Assad's use of chemical weapons against his people in 2013."
Quelle: USA Today

Offenlegung: USA Today gehört zur Gannett Company, bereits der Gründer positionierte sich als Republikaner.
Grundsätzlich sind das alles überprüfbare Fakten, die zu wiederholen sich offenbar auch Medien ohne Nähe zu den Demokraten nicht scheuen müssen.

Hingegen ersetzt die Selbstwahrnehmung und -darstellung der Personen, um die es in der Sache geht, nicht die externe Analyse. Und Frau Gabbards Eigenwerbung demzufolge auch nicht.
Wenn es nämlich danach ginge, wäre auch Frau Clinton die liebens- und vertrauenswürdigste und überhaupt beste Kandidatin ever. Oder bewertet du ihre Positionen etwa nicht bevorzugt nach ihren Aussagen auf ihren eigenen PR-Kanälen? - Eben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Des Fuehrers neue Kleider: NPD will sich umbenennen.


Am Inhalt wird es nichts ändern, es wird eher noch rechter. wenn man sich die Herkunft des neuen Namens anschaut. Die NPD ist aber völlig unbedeutend geworden, weit die AfD in Scharen rechte Seelen sammelt und seit die NSAfD rechtsextreme Parolen ausgibt. Darum konzentriere ich mich in diesem Thema mehr auf den Vergleich AfD <=> NSDAP und die Parteienlandschaft auf der einen Seite, sowie auf der anderen Seite die wirtschaftlichen und gesellschaftlichen Entwicklungen vor neunzig Jahren und heute.


- Offtopic -
Um Syrien und Weißwurst geht es hier nicht. Bitte bleibt beim Thema


----------



## Slezer (4. Dezember 2019)

Oh das "Genderwahn" beleidigend ist war mir -wirklich- nicht bewusst. Unser Dozent hat das immer so genannt (vor 4jahren) und deshalb habe ich es ebenfalls übernommen. Für mich ist es kein Schimpfwort aber ich werde es in diesem thread nicht mehr schreiben 

Stellenanzeigen mit m/w/d sind für mich nur lächerlich. 

P.s. ich bin kein AFD Wähler


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aha, es ist also völlig alltagsfern auf eine Chirurgin, eine Richterin oder eine Polizistin zu stoßen? Soso. Rede mal mit Ärztinnen, wie wunderbar sie es finden, wenn Patienten zu ihr sagen _"Ich möchte mit einem Arzt reden und keiner Krankenschwester"
> _
> Deine Aussage würde ich höflich mit Ignoranz beschreiben



Bei Polizisten sehe ich nur die Uniform. Ob darin eine Frau oder ein Mann steckt spielt doch keine Rolle.
Und es gibt genug weibliche Ärzte. Wichtig ist, dass der Arzt kompetent ist. Ob weiblich oder männlich ist egal.
Ich kenne jedenfalls kein Fall in dem eine Frau wegen ihres Berufes herabgewürdigt wurde.


----------



## geisi2 (4. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist eine ganz allgemeine Beobachtung: Eine der hervorstechenden Eigenheiten besorgter Bürger besteht ja darin, sämtliche Kritik in einer Front zusammenzufassen. Und ja, du hast direkt - mit Zitat - auf einen meiner Beiträge geantwortet und mich darin in dein "Ihr"-Konzept eingegliedert. Solche merkwürdigen, aber sicherlich rein zufälligen Ähnlichkeiten wird man ja wohl noch mal feststellen dürfen.
> 
> Oder wie soll ich Aussagen wie: "Ich kenne beide Seiten (Dorf vs die Zustände in Dresden) aus der Zeit nach 1945. Bin bei Zeitzeugen aufgewachsen und vielleicht bin ich deswegen so gegen den Kampf *den ihr gerne führen würdet* bzw eine Roti." oder "Irgendetwas hat ja die AfD verursacht und hier wäre auch eher mein Ansatz sich die Ursachen anzuschauen. *Aber da seid ihr ja um so viel schlauer*....man will lieber statt Ursachen das Symptom bekämpfen." verstehen?
> Okay, kann natürlich sein, dass du mich mit dem Pluralis Majestatis ehren wolltest.
> ...



Gut wenn es so war dann Asche über mein Haupt. Das mit den hervorstechenden Eigenschaften...[]  oder anderes ausgedrückt "ihr" die besorgten Bürger....auch ein "ihr" Konzept aber das nur am Rande...

Zu Tulsi Gabbard: Bitte verlink doch das Live-Interview denn der Artikel lässt Aussagen die ergänzend von Frau Gabbard gemacht wurden einfach weg. Witzig das ein Republikaner nahes Medium als Quelle herhalten soll. Oder hab ich was verpasst und Frau Gabbard steht nicht gegen einen republikanischen Präsidenten im Wahlkampf bzw. ist ein pol. Gegner?
Da es bei CNN war sollte es nicht so schwer zu finden sein? Absicht das ein "Lückenpresse" Artikel verlinkt wurde


----------



## geisi2 (4. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> - Offtopic -
> Um Syrien und Weißwurst geht es hier nicht. Bitte bleibt beim Thema



Ach so ich muss offenen Anti Bayern Rassismus und die Verunglimpfung meiner Muttersprache einfach so hinnehmen.
Und es ging um Weißwurscht. Ich toleriere ja viel Intoleranz ggü der bayrischen Minderheit in D aber das geht einfach zu weit. 
Ich bin ehrlich empört wie du sowas als off topic bezeichnen kannst. Widerlich sowas. Was meinst du wie sich der Bayer bei sowas fühlt.
Pfui sag ich da nur...


----------



## Slezer (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich denke das Rotkäppchen ein AFD Wähler ist sonst würde er so nicht gegen unsere bayrischen Nachbarn lästern


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2019)

1. Zuerst ein AfD - NSDAP Spiel, 
10 Fragen, 10 Auswahlmöglichkeiten
AfD oder NSDAP SPIEL – Waehlen Gegen Rechts


2. Dann ein recht neuer Kommentar im Tagesspiegel, der die Situation nicht so dramatisch sieht. Vielleicht sollte man dem Journalisten erklären, was die AfD mit ihrer Neuausrichtiung der Bundeswehr vorhaben könnte
Von deutscher Gegenwart und Vergangenheit: Wie gefaehrlich ist die AfD? - Politik - Tagesspiegel


Und wieder eine Menge neuer Aspekte, weil es auch um die Zeit vor 1933 geht*, *die das Bild abrunden*
___________________________________________________
3. CDU-Politiker fühlt sich an Nazi-Zeit erinnert*

Politische Konkurrenten kanzelt  die AfD als „Systemparteien“ ab, missliebige Medien nennt sie  „Lügenpresse“. Der CDU-Politiker Polenz sieht darin gefährliche  Propaganda, die gegen die Demokratie gerichtet sei.

                „Erhebliche Parallelen zur heutigen AfD-Propaganda“     _„Man dürfe die AfD nicht mit den Nazis vergleichen. Diesen manchmal sogar gut gemeinten Ratschlag hört man immer wieder“_, so Polenz auf seiner Facebook-Seite.  Es gebe aber nicht nur die Nazis nach Hitlers Machtergreifung 1933,  sondern auch die davor, fügte der frühere Vorsitzende des Auswärtigen  Ausschusses im Bundestag hinzu. 

Deren völkisch-nationalistisches  Denken, deren Abwertung der sogenannten Systemparteien - gemeint waren  damit alle Parteien, die für die Weimarer Republik standen -, deren  Forderung nach Ausgrenzung religiöser Minderheiten in den 20er Jahren  „weisen erhebliche Parallelen zur heutigen AfD-Propaganda  auf“, ist Polenz überzeugt. „Gerade damit Geschichte sich nicht  wiederholt, muss auf diese Gefahren deutlich hingewiesen werden.“

Mit  ihrem Vokabular ziele die Partei der Vorsitzenden Frauke Petry und Jörg  Meuthen „gegen den Kompromiss in der Demokratie“. Auf diese Weise solle  „unser „System“ diskreditiert werden. 
https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...ml?ticket=ST-7461784-acmaZFNblSMCIsA7buZR-ap3


----------



## Sparanus (4. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die AfD tritt bei dem Thema "Familie" in die Fussstapfen der NSDAP.


Nein es ist das bürgerliche Bild der Frau der 50er Jahre. Alles was wir aus heutiger Sicht auch zurecht als schlecht betiteln ist für dich gleich NSDAP. 




Slezer schrieb:


> Stellenanzeigen mit m/w/d sind für mich nur lächerlich.


Eben, wenn es eh offen für alle ist kann man es einfach weglassen. Aber das galt schon bei M/W.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Dezember 2019)

Slezer schrieb:


> Oh das "Genderwahn" beleidigend ist war mir -wirklich- nicht bewusst. Unser Dozent hat das immer so genannt (vor 4jahren) und deshalb habe ich es ebenfalls übernommen.[...]



Soviel zum selbständigen Denken *hust*

/edit: nur um mal eine Theorie zu überprüfen: Inscheniör? Maschinenbauer? Irgendwas in der Richtung?


----------



## geisi2 (4. Dezember 2019)

Genderwahn ist nicht beleidigend sondern eine Zustandsbeschreibung. Das kam gerade von meiner Frau^^


----------



## geisi2 (4. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> 2. Dann ein recht neuer Kommentar im Tagesspiegel, der die Situation nicht so dramatisch sieht. Vielleicht sollte man dem Journalisten erklären, was die AfD mit ihrer Neuausrichtiung der Bundeswehr vorhaben könnte
> Von deutscher Gegenwart und Vergangenheit: Wie gefaehrlich ist die AfD? - Politik - Tagesspiegel




Vielleicht sollte man dir mal erklären das die Situation vielleicht nicht so dramatisch ist wie du sie "fühlst".
Das mit den kühlen Köpfen finde ich z.B. sehr gut. 

Über die Passage im Artikel musste ich schmunzel
"Sie schreibt: „Wenn Sie sich damit beschäftigt hätten, wie die NSDAP bis 1933 an die Macht kam, nämlich schleichend mit langsam wachsender Macht, und wenn Sie sich damit beschäftigt hätten, dass sich Nazis vor der Machtergreifung noch halbwegs gemäßigt verhielten und ihr wahres Gesicht erst nach der Machtergreifung zeigten, und dass ja auch mit Strasser in der NSDAP ein gemäßigter Flügel existierte, der mit der Machtergreifung abgeschafft wurde, dann würden auch Sie die Parallelen zur Weimarer Republik erkennen und mehr angebrachte Sorge zeigen.“"

Das liest sich fast so als wenn du diesen Kommentar geschrieben hättest.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man dir mal erklären das die Situation vielleicht nicht so dramatisch ist wie du sie "fühlst".


Dann erkläre mir, was in diesem Land mit dieser Vergangenheit harmlos ist, wenn wieder Rechtsextreme im Parlament sitzen, die Morde an Mitg`bürgern verständlich finden, brennende Asylantenheime als Notwehr darstellen usw. Wir brauchen solche Spalter nicht noch einmal, für gar nichts.

 Frag einfach mal unsere Mitbürger, die unter der Terror und der Diskriminierung der Rechtsextremen leiden. Was meinst Du, was Die zur AfD sagen? Oder frag eine andere Gruppe in Deutschland, die schon einmal unter Rechtsextremen unerträglich leiden mussten

_.... Die   unterzeichnenden   jüdischen   Organisationen   und   Verbände   rufen   alle demokratischen  Kräfte  innerhalb  und  außerhalb  der  jüdischen  Gemeinschaft  auf,  sich gemeinsam   offen   und   sichtbar   gegen   jede   Form   von   antidemokratischem, antisemitischem, rassistischem und völkischem Gedankengut zu engagieren...._
https://www.zentralratderjuden.de/f...pdfs/Gemeinsame_Erklaerung_gegen_die_AfD_.pdf

Was ist an der AfD "harmlos" und für wen?


----------



## Slezer (5. Dezember 2019)

Rotkäppchen bleibst du Freitags auch daheim? Das Klima bedroht uns ja auch. 

Die AFD bedroht vielleicht die Flüchtlinge aber der Klimawandel bedroht uns alle. Was machst du denn dagegen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2019)

In dem Thema sieht man vielleicht Unterschiede. Die Nazis waren zwar ebenso wie die AfD wissenschaftsfeindlich und förderten allerlei Humbug wie Homöopatie, genauso wie die AfD die neue germanische Medizin fördert, aber immerhin wurden Naturschutzgebiete gegründet und Themen wie Nachhaltigkeit gepflegt. Mein Großvater hatte ein wenig Kontakt zu Göring, weil sie zusammen auf Jagd waren  und dabei wurde laut der Tagebücher meines Großvaters viel über Nachhaltigkeit gesprochen. Mein Großvater wehrte sich immer schon gegen Monokulturen und seine Konzepte vom naturnahen Mischwald anstatt von Forst sollen zumindest _"interessiert aufgenommen"_ worden sein.

Die Rücksichtslosigkeit, mit der die AfD den Klimawandel negiert und sämtliche Maßnahmen zur Reduzierung unserer Verschmutzung ablehnt und torpediert, ist ebenso unerträglich wie ihr völkischer Anteil.

- Offtopic -
Was wir für Themen, die in diesem Strang zur Sache stehen, machen oder nicht, ob wir selber links, rechts, bunt oder unpolitisch sind, steht nicht zur Diskussion. Hier geht es nur um Vergleiche, Parallelen, Unterschiede und was wir alle lernen können, damit wir gemeinsam dafür sorgen, dass keine neue Diktatur kommt, wie es sich die NSAfD Spalter mit ihrem "Systemwechsel" vorstellen. Direkte Wahl des Reichskanzels z.B. ist dann wieder so eine Parallele. Wenn Du über das Klima diskutieren willst:
Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung


----------



## seahawk (5. Dezember 2019)

Als Mensch, dem Gerechtigkeit viel bedeutet, wird er seine Lebensweise natürlich bereits an Zielen einer sozial gerechten Nachhaltigkeit ausgerichtet haben. Denn jeder Mensch, der so denkt, weiß, dass Gerechtigkeit alle Menschen verbindet und nicht nur auf das lächerliche Konstrukt der Nationalität beschränkt sein darf.


----------



## geisi2 (5. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> In dem Thema sieht man vielleicht Unterschiede. Die Nazis waren zwar ebenso wie die AfD wissenschaftsfeindlich und förderten allerlei Humbug wie Homöopatie, genauso wie die AfD die neue germanische Medizin fördert, aber immerhin wurden Naturschutzgebiete gegründet und Themen wie Nachhaltigkeit gepflegt. Mein Großvater hatte ein wenig Kontakt zu Göring, weil sie zusammen auf Jagd waren  und dabei wurde laut der Tagebücher meines Großvaters viel über Nachhaltigkeit gesprochen. Mein Großvater wehrte sich immer schon gegen Monokulturen und seine Konzepte vom naturnahen Mischwald anstatt von Forst sollen zumindest _"interessiert aufgenommen"_ worden sein.
> 
> Die Rücksichtslosigkeit, mit der die AfD den Klimawandel negiert und sämtliche Maßnahmen zur Reduzierung unserer Verschmutzung ablehnt und torpediert, ist ebenso unerträglich wie ihr völkischer Anteil.
> 
> ...



Ich habe selbst ca. 30ha Wald und ich bin ja begeistert wie uns unsere Regierung jetzt hinsichtlich des Klimawandels unterstützt. Darüber bekommt man eigentlich nur am Rande etwas mit aber die Lage ist dramatisch.
YouTube
Borkenkaeferplage - Waldbauern fordern finanzielle Hilfen (Archiv)

Jetzt kenn ich den Markt sehr gut. Die großen Sägewerke drücken den Preis gnadenlos, die Baumarktketten kaufen Holz aus Russland/Litauen/Rumänien wo irsinnigerweise Urwald gerodet wird und der Preis liegt inkl. Transport dann unter unserem. WIr Deppen machen nachhaltige Waldwirtschaft d.h. es wird weniger entnommen als zuwächst.
Hier bei uns konkret: Zuwachs 12FM/HA/Jahr also werden max. 10FM/HA/Jahr entnommen. 

Das Problem ist immer wenn ich dazu in Konkurrenz stehe mit Mitbewerbern die gandenlos auf alles scheissen. Aber wir kleinen Waldbauern haben auch keine Lobby was jetzt dazu führt das viele auch aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen bei Sturmschäden/Käferbefall gar nicht mehr aufforsten. Und ja wir brauchen auch einen Nutzwald denn Holz ist nunmal als Baustoff sehr wichtig auch aus ökologischer Sicht mit das Beste. Aber der Kunde will es halt billig und geht stattdessen lieber Freitags fürs Klima demonstrieren. Jugendliche wollen auch lieber Plakate hochhalten als im Wald mitzuhelfen. Hab da schon konkret einige gefragt. 

Ich differenziere da doch etwas mehr politisch aber wenn eine AfD jetzt da was verspricht...dann würden viele meiner "Kollegen" sicher die AfD wählen.
Die die ich so kenne sind weit weg von rechts oder gar eine Naziideologie (was mMn eh gandenlos übertrieben ist einfach nur BS)
Ich hab noch den Vorteil das ich einen Teil des Holzes selbst verarbeiten kann aber der Verlust ist schon herb.
Aber da man sich lieber im Kampf gegen rechts aufarbeitet gehen solche kleinen Problemchen wie unsere Wälder unter,


----------



## JePe (5. Dezember 2019)

Slezer schrieb:


> Die AFD bedroht vielleicht die Flüchtlinge(...)



Oh, keine Sorge. Wenn mit Fluechtlingsbashing nicht mehr genug Stimmvieh an die Urne zu koedern ist, werden die ihr Beuteschema schon anpassen. Derzeit umgarnt man ja schon die Klimawandelzweifler- und leugner und auf die gefuehlt Linken feuert man eh schon aus allen Rohren. Also verbal. Meistens.



Slezer schrieb:


> (...)aber der Klimawandel bedroht uns alle. Was machst du denn dagegen?



Von der Frage nach der threadspezifischen (und hier gehts eigentlich eher um das gesellschaftliche Klima, und das ist nicht mehr nur bedroht, sondern laengst vergiftet) Relevanz mal abgesehen: was machst Du denn dagegen? Denn ausser spitzfindigen Fragen, die kaum mehr als rhetorische Stoeckchen sind, ueber die dann die Anderen springen sollen, kommt von Dir jetzt auch nicht wirklich etwas.


----------



## geisi2 (5. Dezember 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Oh, keine Sorge. Wenn mit Fluechtlingsbashing nicht mehr genug Stimmvieh an die Urne zu koedern ist, werden die ihr Beuteschema schon anpassen. Derzeit umgarnt man ja schon die Klimawandelzweifler- und leugner und auf die gefuehlt Linken feuert man eh schon aus allen Rohren. Also verbal. Meistens.
> 
> 
> 
> Von der Frage nach der threadspezifischen (und hier gehts eigentlich eher um das gesellschaftliche Klima, und das ist nicht mehr nur bedroht, sondern laengst vergiftet) Relevanz mal abgesehen: was machst Du denn dagegen? Denn ausser spitzfindigen Fragen, die kaum mehr als rhetorische Stoeckchen sind, ueber die dann die Anderen springen sollen, kommt von Dir jetzt auch nicht wirklich etwas.



Einmal Schwall bla. Konkrete Frage war: Was machst du denn dagegen....ohne rhetorische Stoecken


----------



## JePe (5. Dezember 2019)

... und dieselbe konkrete Frage habe ich ihm nun auch gestellt. Bin schon soooooooooo gespannt auf die Antwort ...


----------



## geisi2 (5. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir, was in diesem Land mit dieser Vergangenheit harmlos ist, wenn wieder Rechtsextreme im Parlament sitzen, die Morde an Mitg`bürgern verständlich finden, brennende Asylantenheime als Notwehr darstellen usw. Wir brauchen solche Spalter nicht noch einmal, für gar nichts.
> 
> Frag einfach mal unsere Mitbürger, die unter der Terror und der Diskriminierung der Rechtsextremen leiden. Was meinst Du, was Die zur AfD sagen? Oder frag eine andere Gruppe in Deutschland, die schon einmal unter Rechtsextremen unerträglich leiden mussten
> 
> ...



Zum 100ten mal, ich denke nicht das mit der AfD das dritte Reich wieder zurückkommt. Nicht mal im Ansatz.
Und auch zum 100mal die AfD würde sich schnell erledigen wenn nicht Bücklinge wie du ständig noch das andere asoziale Dreckspack die nachweislich auf die sozial schwächsten die letzten Jahre geschissen haben in Schutz nehmen würden wie eine SPD und Grüne und auch CDU/CSU. Schau mal hin wie es in der Altenpflege ausschaut, geh mal in ein Altenheime, schau dir alte Frauen an die mit ihrem Einkaufwagen Jagd nach Pfandflaschen machen etc etc etc sprich alle die unter der Diskriminierung von SPD/Grün/CDU heute so zu leiden haben.
Da bringst du dein Maul nicht auf, nein die werden mit falschen Fakten auch noch in Schutz genommen wie mit der Mär vom Mindestlohn.
Schau ganz aufmerksam hin wie der gesellschaftliche Wohlstand bröckelt aber du bist geistig nicht in der Lage das genau das auch damals die Ursache war das eine NSDAP an die Macht kam. Wir waren mal als Volk der Dichter und Denker bekannt....

Heute mal ohne Samthandschuhe weil ich richtig schlecht drauf bin. War grad mit unserem Förster im Wald. Hab gerade erfahren das 80% meines Eschenbestandes hinüber sind und deswegen jetzt auf den Ofen warten. Die restlichen 20% wird das Eschensterben auch noch dahinraffen...wenn ich Glück habe werden es vereinzelt ein paar Bäume packen. 

Ich habs ehrlich satt, wir haben dringendere Probleme . Was wird davon durch die Politik angegangen? Ich meine Taten keine Worte! 
Jetzt werden Verlage mit einer dreistelligen Millionesumme gepampert. Ganz unten muss natürlich immer mehr gespart werden oder es gibt ein paar Brösel...
Hintenrum wird sich dann über Vorträge oder Pöstchen das Schmiergeld abgeholt.


----------



## geisi2 (5. Dezember 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> ... und dieselbe konkrete Frage habe ich ihm nun auch gestellt. Bin schon soooooooooo gespannt auf die Antwort ...



Ich hab aber dich konkret gefragt und es kommen immer nur weiter dümmliche Ausflüchte und kindisches Gebrabbel...du bist einfach nur ein Schwätzer


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Zum 100ten mal, ich denke nicht das mit der AfD das dritte Reich wieder zurückkommt. Nicht mal im Ansatz.


Deine Meinung ist Deine Meinung, aber sie ist meiner Meinung nach irrelevant, genau wie meine auch. Darum suche ich Meinungen von Menschen, die sehr tief im Thema stecken

*Höcke will den Bürgerkrieg*
_Ein "Zuchtmeister", der den "Stall ausmistet" mit  "wohltemperierter Grausamkeit". Die Sprache des Thüringer AfD-Politikers  Björn Höcke offenbart seine Gefährlichkeit.             _
Rechtsextremismus: Hoecke will den Buergerkrieg | ZEIT ONLINE



geisi2 schrieb:


> wenn nicht Bücklinge wie du ständig noch das andere asoziale Dreckspack die nachweislich auf die sozial schwächsten die letzten Jahre geschissen haben in Schutz nehmen würden


Ich weiß ja nicht, auf welcher Basis Du diese Meinung gebildet hast, auf Basis meiner Texte aber nicht. Schön, dass Du eine linke Partei nicht in der Aufzählung hast, die genau die von Dir angemahnten Punkte auf der Liste hat. Aber um mein Wahlverhalten geht es hier nicht. Warum müssen eigentlich bestimmte Gruppen immer dann, wenn Themen für sie unangenehm werden, alles versuchen, um einen Threat zu zerstören? Mit sachfremden Themen, mit persönlichen Angriffen, usw.

- Offtopic -


geisi2 schrieb:


> War grad mit unserem Förster im Wald. Hab gerade  erfahren das 80% meines Eschenbestandes hinüber sind


Verdammte  Pilze. Es geht um eine Baumart nach der anderen. Die Bäume sind durch Abgase,   Gifte, Trockenheit und Wärme einfach zu geschwächt. Das tut mir  wirtschaftlich für Dich leid und es ist ein Zeichen, warum wir dringend  weltwelt grüner und nachhaltiger werden müssen. Mein Großvater hat  Anfang des letzten Jahrhunderts Douglasien nach Thüringen gebracht. Die  sind recht robust.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist immer wenn ich dazu in Konkurrenz  stehe mit Mitbewerbern die gandenlos auf alles scheissen. ,


Die Antwort auf diese Probleme ist natürlich nicht, eigene Ansprüche zu reduzieren, sondern mit Gesetzen, Steuern und Aufklärung dafür zu sorgen, das bestimmte Themen weltweit umgesetzt werden. Dazu bedarf es aber international denkender Parteien und keiner volkstümmelnden Nationalisten.


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Sprache des Thüringer AfD-Politikers  Björn Höcke offenbart seine Gefährlichkeit.



Tut mir Leid, aber da muss ich dich korrigieren. Der Mann heißt Bernd Höcke.


----------



## JePe (5. Dezember 2019)

Die korrekte Anrede lautet Heil Hoecke!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Die korrekte Anrede lautet Heil Hoecke!


Wenn er denn der einzige wäre




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Bald darfst du raus aus dem Schrank": Gauland streichelt Wehrmachtsuniform


----------



## geisi2 (5. Dezember 2019)

Isch hab au no was:

Da Rot zu beschäftigt mit sich selbst ist, Grün zu sehr mit dem Klima und Schwarz sowieso gerade gar nicht weis was zu tun ist muss jetzt der Bürger ran
Der Postillon: Mann bessert Rente von unbekanntem Senioren auf, indem er Pfandflasche wegwirft


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Isch hab au no was:




Stimmt, so ein ordentlicher Volkssturm aus Rentnern löst viele Probleme. 
Ich sehe schon, unsere Braunen sind eigentlich nachhaltige Menschenfreunde.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 1: Endlösung des Rentenproblems


----------



## geisi2 (5. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Stimmt, so ein ordentlicher Volkssturm aus Rentnern löst viele Probleme.
> Ich sehe schon, unsere Braunen sind eigentlich nachhaltige Menschenfreunde.
> 
> 
> ...



Nene da gibts ganz andere Pläne. Die Endlösung des Rentenproblems durch verhungern...denn so ein hungriger Rentner macht dann au nimmer viel in Uniform
SPD/Grüne sind schon ausgefuchst. Löst "soziale" Probleme weil Gelder frei werden und das Problem der Altersarmut ist gelöst. Die Grünen sind glücklich weil ein toter Rentner nen super CO2 Footprint hat und Roti ist glücklich das die bösen alten weißen Männer damit aussterben.

Nur die CDU wird da nicht mitmachen, denen sterben ja damit die Wähler weg....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Nene da gibts ganz andere Pläne. Die Endlösung des Rentenproblems durch verhungern.......


GruSi, ich weiß, die "Grund Sicherung" für Rentner liegt unterhalb des Hartz IV Satzes, weil alte Menschen weniger essen. Es ist grausam, was uns da blüht in Richtung Altersarmut. Auch das ist ein ernstes und wichtiges Thema und wenn wir da einen Zusammenhang zu den zwanziger Jahren finden, können wir gerne darüber reden, ansonsten sollten wir dafür ein anderes Thema aufmachen.


----------



## Andregee (6. Dezember 2019)

Die Parallelen sind doch unverkennbar. Finanzielle Notstände drängen Bürger zwangsläufig ins extreme. Die politische Führung hofiert die Finanzelite und entweder ist sie unfähig oder tatsächlich boshaft Willens, sind nicht um die Belange des Bürgertums zu kümmern. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## geisi2 (6. Dezember 2019)

YouTube

Das Gesabbel der "Finanzexperten" am Anfang kann man sich sparen, entscheidend finde ich was Frau Wagenknecht am Ende auf die Frage ob sie an einen Crash glaubt sagt: ab ca 8:30
"Wenn die Politik so weitermacht wie bisher..." 

Was ich grundsätzlich nicht mag ist nach unten treten und nach oben buckeln.  Deswegen trete ich auch nicht nach dem AfD Wähler sondern nach einer Frau Weidel und beim treten sollte man auf keinen Fall die Auslassen die uns die Suppe eingebrockt haben und in der Verantwortung stehen und standen. Die brauchen mit den kräftigsten Arschtritt.
Eine Frau Merkel beispielsweise mit Anlauf


----------



## Slezer (6. Dezember 2019)

Oh ja !!


----------



## geisi2 (6. Dezember 2019)

Ein hoch auf unsere Politik und Presse:
Klimakrise: Debatte ueber Spriterhoehung - Autoland ist wutentbrannt - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Applaus an den Autor und auch an die Politik für deren Weitblick. Klar ist ALLEN der Spritpreis vollkommen egal denn ALLE kaufen/Leasen oder bestellen ein neues Auto/Firmenwagen. Das es vielleicht Menschen gibt die auf Kante genäht sind, sich sicher keinen Neuwagen kaufen/leasen oder auf Firmenkosten bestellen und das genau diese Menschen eine allgemeine Spritpreiserhöhung trifft auf die Idee kommt Herr Hengestenberg von SPON anscheinend nicht mal. 
Das es auch viele Menschen gibt die sich die Stadt nicht mehr leisten können aber trotzdem in die Stadt zum arbeiten müssen...egal, die zahlen genauso mit wie der SUV Fahrer dem der Wohlstand aus dem Arsch kommt...

Warum besteuert man denn nicht einfach Neuwagen richtig dicke nach Hubraum und PS? Je mehr desto höher und zwar exponentiell.  
Ja das geht nicht denn das wäre schlecht für den Absatz also müssen alle zahlen auch diejenigen die weiter ihren Gebrauchten fahren und sich nix neues leisten können.
Noch etwas mehr Benzin ins Feuer...irgendwann wirds richtig teuer...um aufs Thema zurückzukommen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Dezember 2019)

> Warum besteuert man denn nicht einfach Neuwagen richtig dicke nach Hubraum und PS? Je mehr desto höher und zwar exponentiell.


Besser wäre nach realem Spritverbrauch und nicht im Testmodus.
Dann würden auch alte kleine Autos gar nichts so schlecht abschneiden und nicht durch neue große ersetzt.


----------



## geisi2 (7. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Besser wäre nach realem Spritverbrauch und nicht im Testmodus.
> Dann würden auch alte kleine Autos gar nichts so schlecht abschneiden und nicht durch neue große ersetzt.



Das ist auch mit ein Punkt. Denn gerade bei der Herstellung....usw...
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein neues Auto mit 150PS aufwärts soviel innerhalb der Nutzungsdauer einspart ggü einem Gebrauchten der vielleicht etwas mehr verbraucht.
Hab jetzt aber keine Zahlen wieviel CO2 beinder Herstellung eines Mittelklassewagens so entsteht.
Wie gesagt um Sinn und Unsinn ehts bei dem Thema sowieso nicht. Vom Konsument über die Hersteller bis hin zur Politik ist die Klimadiskussion eine einzige Heuchelei.
Da fand ich Nuhr sehr erhellend der es etwas überspitzt deutlich auf den Punkt gebracht hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Die Parallelen sind doch unverkennbar.  Finanzielle Notstände drängen Bürger zwangsläufig ins extreme. Die  politische Führung hofiert die Finanzelite und entweder ist sie unfähig  oder tatsächlich boshaft Willens, sind nicht um die Belange des  Bürgertums zu kümmern.



Naja, auch wenn ich über die soziale Kälte an anderer Stelle klage, ist die heutige "Not" ganz weit von der Not 1929 entfernt, als Menschen verhungert sind. Und warum wählen die Menschen dann Rechtsextreme und nicht die Parteien, die ihnen höheren Mindestlohn und bessere soziale Absicherung geben würden? 

Das ist das, was mich bewegt. Man hat doch vor hundert Jahren klar vor Augen geführt bekommen, wohin Nationalismus, Rassismus uisw. führt. Warum gibt man Parteien mit denselben Rezepten heute wieder Stimmen? 

_____________________________________________________________________________________________

OT SPAM wurde gemeldet, ich habe oft genug darum gebeten, beim Thema zu bleiben


----------



## geisi2 (8. Dezember 2019)

Gerade für die am unteren Ende hat sich all die Jahre nichts verändert. Es ist eher schlimmer geworden.
Gefüttert wurden eher die am oberen Ende zu Kosten der Mittel und Unterschicht.

Es gibt einen gehörigen Unterschied zwischen "geben würden" und "versprechen würden".
Denn das ist der entscheidende Punkt es wurde immer nur versprochen aber nicht geliefert. 
Teilweise wurde sogar genau das Gegenteil gemacht. Das äussert sich dann in Vertrauensverlust.
Jetzt kommt eine Partei die sehr laut auftritt und Veränderungen verspricht und viele sagen sich...
"Grün/rot/schwarz hat viel versprochen aber nicht geliefert...probier ich mal die Alternative"

Wie gesagt es fehlt die etwas der Weitblick und auch das Verständniss dafür WARUM eine AfD gewählt wird.
Ein Hauptgrund ist das Komplettversagen der bisherigen Politik.
Genau wie früher. 

Jetzt gibt es Menschen wie du die eben NICHT mit einem AfD Wähler reden aber trotzdem behaupten das sind alles Rassisten und Nazis.
Das macht es sicher nicht besser und steht dir auch nicht zu, Es spaltet nur immer mehr.
Das was du OT nennst und gemeldet hast gehört zum Thema. Die Spritpreiserhöhung so wie geplant trifft auch wieder die am unteren Ende.
Warum werden nicht diejenigen überproportional besteuert die sich eine Luxuskarre einbilden?

Aber hier muss ich auch ehrlich sagen ich habe langsam den Eindruck dir fehlt da einfach ein bischen der Durchblick und 1+1 zusammenzählen ist auch nicht deine Stärke.
Und was mich auch an Menschen wie dich stört ist das Gebrülle von "Hate Speech" nur wenn jemand deutlich seine eigene Meinung sagt und dann lese ich deine Beiträge die voll von "Hate Speech" ist...


----------



## Kelemvor (8. Dezember 2019)

@Rotkäppchen, meinen Respekt das Du versuchst hier noch zu diskutieren. 103 Seiten hätte ich den Unsinn nicht mitgemacht.


----------



## Rolk (8. Dezember 2019)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> @Rotkäppchen, meinen Respekt das Du versuchst hier noch zu diskutieren. 103 Seiten hätte ich den Unsinn nicht mitgemacht.



Haha, dieser Thread bestand lange Zeit nur aus selbstbeweihräucherung von Links außen. Jetzt wo da mal ein bisschen Contra von Normalen kommt so ein Kommentar...


----------



## geisi2 (8. Dezember 2019)

Rolk schrieb:


> Haha, dieser Thread bestand lange Zeit nur aus selbstbeweihräucherung von Links außen. Jetzt wo da mal ein bisschen Contra von Normalen kommt so ein Kommentar...



Ist doch typisch. Anstatt auf den "Unsinn" mit Argumenten einzugehen wird platt diffamiert.
"Linke" (bewusst in Anführungszeichen) Diskussionskultur besteht heute aus: Diffamieren, denunzieren, mundtot machen.
Selbstbeweihräucherung inklusive...

Vor allem das hat so gar nichts mehr mit links im Sinne von "sozialer Gerechtigkeit" zu tun sondern ist eher das Gegenteil.
Kann jeder mal das Geschichtsbuch bemühen und nachschauen wie damals von der SA in der Anfangszeit gegen politische Gegner wie die SPD vorgegangen wurde...Und wie die AntiFa es heute macht wurde auch gerne mal draufgehauen


----------



## seahawk (8. Dezember 2019)

Schlimm ist eigentlich, dass AfD Argumentation gerade Mainstream wird. Sehen wir uns die neue SPD Führung an, dann ist es ein Qualitätsmerkmal wenn man bisher keine Verantwortung in diesem Staat übernommen hat und eigentlich keine Kompetenz für die zugewiesene Aufgabe nachweisen kann. Wer so etwas wie Finanzminister ist, dem darf man nicht trauen, denn er ist Teil der ominösen Elite dieses Landes, die an allem Schuld ist. Ach ja, die Regierungspolitik der letzten 10 Jahre war auch ein Fehler , der dringend korrigiert werden muss. 

Das könnte Gauland nicht schöner sagen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2019)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> @Rotkäppchen, meinen Respekt das Du versuchst hier noch zu diskutieren. 103 Seiten hätte ich den Unsinn nicht mitgemacht.


Soll man immer noch wegschauen, während sich weite Teile der Bevölkerung radikalisieren? Ich bin seit Ende der Síebziger sehr viel durchs Land gefahren und habe in den kleinsten Dörfern in so ziemlich jeder Region Deutschlands Kneipen aufgesucht. Was man immer schon am Stammtisch hörte, war unerträglich, Im Süden schlimmer als im Norden. Wer da alles umgebracht werden sollte, wie hart Ausgrenzung und Rassismus verbal getrieben wurden hatte nie etwas mit dem zu tun, was wir Kultur nennen und nach außen leben. Z.B. als Franz Josel Strauß 1988 starb, war ich im kleinen bayrischen Kötzting und erlebte eine lobsudelnde Rede des CSU Ortsvorsitzenden mit Singen der 1. Strophe unserer Nationalhymne und ca. 1/3 der Bayern  im Bierzelt, die mit erhobenem rechten Arm  mitsangen. Mir stockte der Atem. 

Heute sehen wir vor allem, dass sich diese Kräfte, die immer schon subversiv die Gesellschaft unterwandert haben, Seilschaften bildeten usw. nach außen offensiv formulieren. Es ist heute nicht mehr da als früher, sondern einzig der Deckel der Kultur wurde geöffnet. Das ist für das Erschreckende. Die nationalist-völkischen Spalter waren immer da, aber jetzt ziehen sie wieder ihre Uniformen an.

Es gibt mehrere Optionen was passieren kann. Und davon ist nur eine, dass die rechtsextremen Spalter wieder das Zepter in die Hand nehmen. Es liegt an uns allen, aus Geschichte zu lernen und dieser Entwicklung entgegenzutreten. Geisi2, für mich ist nicht Gauland der gefährlich oder Höcke. Das sind einfach nur Demagogen. Die erträgt jede Demokratie, wie wir auch Axel Stoll ertragen haben. Schlimm wird es nur, wenn weite Teile der Bevölkerung diesen Spaltern hinterherlaufen und sie wählen. Diese Wähler sind verantwortlich für die aggressiven Zustände, nicht die Demagogen. Wen interessiert z.B. was die NPD Führer sagen? Niemanden, bedeutungslos. Und warum werden wir tagtäglich mit rechtsextremen Aussagen konfrontiert? Weil die Wähler Rechtsextreme in die Parlamente brachten.

Das der Neokapitalismus Früchte zeigt, dass Europa im Vergleich zu Asien ständig an Macht und Einfluss verliert ist das eine. Das aufzuhalten ist gar nicht so einfach, und ob die auch von mir oft beschworene Solidarität und linke Wohlfühlgesellschaft langfriusitg wirtschaftlich gegen Tigerstaaten bestehen kann, weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß aber mit Sicherheit, das völkisch-nationaler Humbug auf jedem Fall in die Hose geht.

Was wir im Augenblick brauchen ist eine Stimmung wie in der Gründerzeit. Wir brauchen sinnvolle Gesetze, die es Unternehmern ermöglicht, langfristig zu planen und sie in den ersten JAhren unterstützt. Z.B. durch 5 oder 10 Jahre Steuerfreiheit, billiger Existenzgründerzentren mit quasi geschenkten Raummieten etc. Der Unternehmer ist nicht der Böse, der Unternehmer ist die Basis für erfolgreiche Unternehmen. Einzig, wenn wie in unserem Staate die Auspkünderung durch weniger dieser alt eingesessenen Pfeffersäcke passiert, muss ein Deckel drauf. Der darf aber keinesfalls junge Unternehmer treffen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Dezember 2019)

> Was wir im Augenblick brauchen ist eine Stimmung wie in der Gründerzeit.  Wir brauchen sinnvolle Gesetze, die es Unternehmern ermöglicht,  langfristig zu planen und sie in den ersten JAhren unterstützt. Z.B.  durch 5 oder 10 Jahre Steuerfreiheit, billiger Existenzgründerzentren  mit quasi geschenkten Raummieten etc. Der Unternehmer ist nicht der  Böse, der Unternehmer ist die Basis für erfolgreiche Unternehmen.  Einzig, wenn wie in unserem Staate die Auspkünderung durch weniger  dieser alt eingesessenen Pfeffersäcke passiert, muss ein Deckel drauf.  Der darf aber keinesfalls junge Unternehmer treffen.


Wenn du dann die ganze Zeit linke Politik forderst ist das ein Widerspruch.
Die linken Parteien machen es den Kleinunternehmen erst so richtig schwer.


----------



## geisi2 (8. Dezember 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Schlimm ist eigentlich, dass AfD Argumentation gerade Mainstream wird.


Wo wird denn "AfD Argumentation" Mainstream? Hier im Thread? Falls ja, wer macht das?


----------



## geisi2 (8. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Soll man immer noch wegschauen, während sich weite Teile der Bevölkerung radikalisieren? Ich bin seit Ende der Síebziger sehr viel durchs Land gefahren und habe in den kleinsten Dörfern in so ziemlich jeder Region Deutschlands Kneipen aufgesucht. Was man immer schon am Stammtisch hörte, war unerträglich, Im Süden schlimmer als im Norden. Wer da alles umgebracht werden sollte, wie hart Ausgrenzung und Rassismus verbal getrieben wurden hatte nie etwas mit dem zu tun, was wir Kultur nennen und nach außen leben. Z.B. als Franz Josel Strauß 1988 starb, war ich im kleinen bayrischen Kötzting und erlebte eine lobsudelnde Rede des CSU Ortsvorsitzenden mit Singen der 1. Strophe unserer Nationalhymne und ca. 1/3 der Bayern  im Bierzelt, die mit erhobenem rechten Arm  mitsangen. Mir stockte der Atem.
> .


Ich lebe jetzt seit meiner Geburt in Bayern und war auch schon mit als Kind auf Volksfesten oder Bierzelten. Das ist einfach nur mal wieder ein Rottkaepchen Märchen wie vom kleinen 17 jährigen Kindchen. Was du schon alles erlebt haben willst...
Und jetzt kommt die Mär vom rechten Nazi Bayern oder wie?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur mal wieder ein Rottkaepchen Märchen


Nein, aber es war klar, dass Du es abstreiten wirst. Wenn wir uns real kennen würden,
würdest Du sogar Zeugen dieser Tat, nämlich meine kötztinger Freunde, erleben können.
Übrigens stirbt nicht auf jedem Volksfest Franz Josef 



geisi2 schrieb:


> Wo wird denn "AfD Argumentation" Mainstream?


Ein paar Zeilen weiter oben. "Finanzelite" als neues Wort gegen Juden. 

Hier sind übrigens die möglichen Methoden gut Beschrieben. Adolf nutzte sie schon ausgiebig
und die neuen Rechten weltweit setzen darauf. Desinformation, Lügen und einfache Wahrheiten.
 Das ist die reine Manipulation.


*Bedenklich: Aldous Huxley 1958 über die Kontrolle der Massen - Schöne neue Welt*

Der Autor: Aldous Huxley – Wikipedia





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uz8pXlXwqUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## geisi2 (8. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, aber es war klar, dass Du es abstreiten wirst. Wenn wir uns real kennen würden,
> würdest Du sogar Zeugen dieser Tat, nämlich meine kötztinger Freunde, erleben können.
> Übrigens stirbt nicht auf jedem Volksfest Franz Josef.
> 
> ...



Ich glaub dir trotzdem nicht und wie mit dem Kindchen passt das nicht zusammen und auch nicht wirklich zu Bayern...

Ganz ehrlich das ist echt krass was du hier abziehst...
Unterstellst du dem User Andregee das er mit dem Wort "Finanzelite" gegen Juden "gehetzt" hat? Allen Ernstes?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Unterstellst du dem User Andregee das er mit dem Wort "Finanzelite" gegen Juden "gehetzt" hat? Allen Ernstes?


Ich sagte, dass der Begriff "Finanzelite" das neue Hetzen gegen Juden ist und dieses ein Beispiel ist, wie von rechten getriebene Sprache im Alltagsgebrauch ankommt. Darum geht es doch. Genau das meinte Seahawk. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Es ist kein Beispiel, dass der genannte User ein extrem Nazi ist, sondern dass er, hoffentlich nur gedankenlos, deren Parolen nutzt.
Antisemitismus im Netz: Wie Judenhass digital verbreitet wird - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und zu den beiden von mir genannten Beispielen. Als ich das neulich in Kötzing erwähnte, konnten sich mitnichten alle daran erinnern. Es hat einige nicht weiter interessiert, andere wussten es noch genau. So funktioniert das Gedächnis. Und nur weil man Dinge nicht wahrnimmt, sie nicht ernst nimmt und die Augen zu macht, heißt es nicht, dass sie nicht da sind. Da ich seit über 30 Jahren mit Kindern zusammenarbeite habe ich es immer wieder geschafft, zu diesen Kindern ein hohes Vertrauensverhältnis aufzubauen. Sie sagen darum auch Dinge, die sie sonst nicht sagen, z.B. über ihren Drogengebrauch, etc. . Geh einfach mal in einen Haufen Jugendlicher und höre zu. Ganz passiv, lass sie einfach reden.


----------



## seahawk (8. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Wo wird denn "AfD Argumentation" Mainstream? Hier im Thread? Falls ja, wer macht das?



Magst Du SPD oder Afd spielen

1. „Es gibt da  draußen Leute, die wollen, dass wir uns auseinandertreiben  lassen, die wollen,  dass es uns zerreißt - den Gefallen tun wir ihnen  nicht"

2. "Die bürgerliche Mitte erreichen wir mit Vernunft. Nur mit überzeugenden Inhalten werden wir diese Wähler erschließen."

3. "Zu einem Alter in Würde gehört eine Rente, die zum Leben reicht"

4. "Wir haben einen Bundesvorstand, in dem sich alle Strömungen wiederfinden, so habe ich mir das gewünscht."

5. „Wir müssen uns in Zukunft von einem fixen Renteneintrittsalter  entfernen und allein die geleistete ‚Lebensarbeitszeit‘ zum Maßstab des  Renteneintritts nehmen. Wer mit 15 Jahren anfängt zu arbeiten und  Rentenbeiträge zu zahlen, sollte auch mit 60 Jahren abschlagsfrei in  Rente gehen dürfen."

6. „wir haben keine Angst. Nicht vor organisierten Interessen, nicht vor hohen Tieren.“



Spoiler



1. SPD
2. AFD
3. SPD
4. AfD
5. AfD
6. SPD


----------



## geisi2 (8. Dezember 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Magst Du SPD oder Afd spielen
> 
> 1. „Es gibt da  draußen Leute, die wollen, dass wir uns auseinandertreiben  lassen, die wollen,  dass es uns zerreißt - den Gefallen tun wir ihnen  nicht"
> 
> ...



Ich hab dir  klare Fragen gestellt. Schaffst du auch klar zu antworten? 
Hier im Thread? Wer?


----------



## geisi2 (8. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich sagte, dass der Begriff "Finanzelite" das neue Hetzen gegen Juden ist und dieses ein Beispiel ist, wie von rechten getriebene Sprache im Alltagsgebrauch ankommt. Darum geht es doch. Genau das meinte Seahawk. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Es ist kein Beispiel, dass der genannte User ein extrem Nazi ist, sondern dass er, hoffentlich nur gedankenlos, deren Parolen nutzt.
> Antisemitismus im Netz: Wie Judenhass digital verbreitet wird - SPIEGEL ONLINE/QUOTE]
> 
> HIer noch mal der Beitrag
> ...


----------



## Sparanus (8. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was wir im Augenblick brauchen ist eine Stimmung wie in der Gründerzeit. Wir brauchen sinnvolle Gesetze, die es Unternehmern ermöglicht, langfristig zu planen und sie in den ersten JAhren unterstützt. Z.B. durch 5 oder 10 Jahre Steuerfreiheit, billiger Existenzgründerzentren mit quasi geschenkten Raummieten etc. Der Unternehmer ist nicht der Böse, der Unternehmer ist die Basis für erfolgreiche Unternehmen. Einzig, wenn wie in unserem Staate die Auspkünderung durch weniger dieser alt eingesessenen Pfeffersäcke passiert, muss ein Deckel drauf. Der darf aber keinesfalls junge Unternehmer treffen.


Die Gründerzeit aka die Zeit Bismarcks als Kanzler war Innenpolitisch und Wirtschaftlich keine so goldene Zeit. Gründerkrach und danach viel Stagnation. 
Richtig los ging es erst später, wir nennen es die wilheminische Zeit, die Franzosen die Belle Epoque. 

Aber ich denke du willst auf diese Stimmung hinaus die damals herrschte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Da steht auch genau drin wann der Begriff Finanzelite wirklich als Hetzbegriff verwendet wird.


Und Du kommst nicht auf die Idee, noch Nazis zweckentfremdte Begriffe durch andere zu ersteen? Genau darum geht es doch. Das ist die Manipulation der Rechten, um Gesellschaft und Kultur zu unterwandern,



geisi2 schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt die Mär vom rechten Nazi Bayern oder wie?


Mär? Was meinte Strauß damit, dass rechts der CSU kein Platz sein darf? Wie rechts muss man dann stehen? Er wusste um seine Landsleute gut genug Bescheid. Woher kommt diese Ansicht außerhalb Bayern, was meinst Du? Einfach mal reflektieren, was von bayrischen CSU Politikern alles Unsägliche gesagt wurde. Das geht im heutigem AfD Müll unter und wirkt harmlos dagegen. Vor der AfD war es das keineswegs. Das ist das, was Seahawk mit Ankommen im Mainstream meint. Rechtsradikale Parolen sind heute allgegenwärtig, auch hier im Forum, wenn ich an den einen oder anderen Strang und bestimmte User denke.

Das für Dich Dinge ganz normal sind, die bei Deutschen für Kopfschütteln sorgen bemerkt man immer dann, wenn bayrische Polizisten in den Norden kommen. Es gibt da kulturelle Unterschiede. Kannst Du irgnorieren, oder einfach mal im freien Norden längere Zeit leben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:  Cartoons der Woche von Thomas Plassmann und Klaus Stuttmann
,,,


----------



## geisi2 (8. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und Du kommst nicht auf die Idee, noch Nazis zweckentfremdte Begriffe durch andere zu ersteen? Genau darum geht es doch. Das ist die Manipulation der Rechten, um Gesellschaft und Kultur zu unterwandern,
> 
> 
> Mär? Was meinte Strauß damit, dass rechts der CSU kein Platz sein darf? Wie rechts muss man dann stehen? Er wusste um seine Landsleute gut genug Bescheid. Woher kommt diese Ansicht außerhalb Bayern, was meinst Du? Einfach mal reflektieren, was von bayrischen CSU Politikern alles Unsägliche gesagt wurde. Das geht im heutigem AfD Müll unter und wirkt harmlos dagegen. Vor der AfD war es das keineswegs. Das ist das, was Seahawk mit Ankommen im Mainstream meint. Rechtsradikale Parolen sind heute allgegenwärtig, auch hier im Forum, wenn ich an den einen oder anderen Strang und bestimmte User denke.
> ...



Im Moment kommen die größen Antisemiten aus dem linksextremen Lager mit de Hintergrund des Palistina Konflikts. Steht aber auch im Artikel und auch der Zusammenhang wie gesagt.
Und was du meinst wer so alles wie unterwandert...wegen dem Begriff Finanzelite der etwas ganz anderes bezeichnet als du hier allen weis machen willst.
Und zwischen Nazi und politisch rechts gibt es einen himmelweiten Unterschied Mädel...reicht langsam was für einen allgemeinen Hass du gegen alles was nicht deiner Meinung und Ideologie entspricht absonderst.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mär? Was meinte Strauß damit, dass rechts der CSU kein Platz sein darf? Wie rechts muss man dann stehen? Er wusste um seine Landsleute gut genug Bescheid. Woher kommt diese Ansicht außerhalb Bayern, was meinst Du? Einfach mal reflektieren, was von bayrischen CSU Politikern alles Unsägliche gesagt wurde.
> Das geht im heutigem AfD Müll unter und wirkt harmlos dagegen. Vor der AfD war es das keineswegs.


Das war eine völlig andere Generation und kannst du mit der heutigen Politik und der Gesinnung der jüngeren Leute nicht vergleichen.


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das für Dich Dinge ganz normal sind, die bei Deutschen für Kopfschütteln sorgen bemerkt man immer dann, wenn bayrische Polizisten in den Norden kommen. Es gibt da kulturelle Unterschiede. Kannst Du irgnorieren, oder einfach mal im freien Norden längere Zeit leben.


Wo werden denn in Deutschland die meisten Straftaten mit rechtsextremen Hintergrund begangen? 
Hast du außer deinem - nicht direkt nachweisbarem - Erfahrungsbericht von vor 40 Jahren, irgend' einen, statistischen Beleg dafür, dass die Bayern mehrheitlich nur braune Suppe in Gehirn haben?


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Warum besteuert man denn nicht einfach Neuwagen richtig dicke nach Hubraum und PS? Je mehr desto höher und zwar exponentiell.



Ist doch einfach.
Da die deutsche Automobilindustrie nur groß und schwer kann, würde sie das hart treffen und dementsprechend würde sie den Bach herunter gehen. Da die Autolobby aber viel Macht hat, wird das nie passieren.


----------



## Slezer (8. Dezember 2019)

Oh oh aufpassen gleich kommt einer und sagt du bist ein aluhutträger und AFD Wähler. 

Unser Rotkäppchen wählt wahrscheinlich die linke, oder?


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere Optionen was passieren kann. Und davon ist nur eine, dass die rechtsextremen Spalter wieder das Zepter in die Hand nehmen. Es liegt an uns allen, aus Geschichte zu lernen und dieser Entwicklung entgegenzutreten. Geisi2, für mich ist nicht Gauland der gefährlich oder Höcke. Das sind einfach nur Demagogen. Die erträgt jede Demokratie, wie wir auch Axel Stoll ertragen haben. Schlimm wird es nur, wenn weite Teile der Bevölkerung diesen Spaltern hinterherlaufen und sie wählen. Diese Wähler sind verantwortlich für die aggressiven Zustände, nicht die Demagogen. Wen interessiert z.B. was die NPD Führer sagen? Niemanden, bedeutungslos. Und warum werden wir tagtäglich mit rechtsextremen Aussagen konfrontiert? Weil die Wähler Rechtsextreme in die Parlamente brachten.


Die Hetzer sind genauso verantwortlich wie ihre Wähler. Oder sogar noch mehr. Weil sie genau wissen wie man Menschen manipuliert und was für Wirkungen ihre Parolen haben.



> Was wir im Augenblick brauchen ist eine Stimmung wie in der Gründerzeit. Wir brauchen sinnvolle Gesetze, die es Unternehmern ermöglicht, langfristig zu planen und sie in den ersten JAhren unterstützt. Z.B. durch 5 oder 10 Jahre Steuerfreiheit, billiger Existenzgründerzentren mit quasi geschenkten Raummieten etc. Der Unternehmer ist nicht der Böse, der Unternehmer ist die Basis für erfolgreiche Unternehmen. Einzig, wenn wie in unserem Staate die Auspkünderung durch weniger dieser alt eingesessenen Pfeffersäcke passiert, muss ein Deckel drauf. Der darf aber keinesfalls junge Unternehmer treffen.


Dann aber bitte im selben Atemzug die Mindestlöhne deutlich erhöhen. Seitens der Arbeitgeber.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Hetzer sind genauso verantwortlich wie ihre Wähler. Oder sogar noch mehr. Weil sie genau wissen wie man Menschen manipuliert und was für Wirkungen ihre Parolen haben.


Natürlich, ich möchte nur darauf hinaus, dass  sich AfD Wähler als harmlose und unwissende Opfer hinstellen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Sie geben mit ihrer Stimme der AfD Geld und Macht. Und das ist die Basis der Probleme. Selbst unsere _"böse, manipulierende, Systemlügenpresse"_ gibt den Rechtsradikalen wie selbstverständlich Sende- und Redezeit. Das werden die Spalter aber nicht erkennen und weiter über die  "Lügenpresse" schwadronieren.


----------



## seahawk (8. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich hab dir  klare Fragen gestellt. Schaffst du auch klar zu antworten?
> Hier im Thread? Wer?



Mir ist es völlig egal wer hier die AfD unterstützt, mich besorgt es viel mehr, wenn die SPD Führung teilweise wie eine AfD argumentiert.


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mir ist es völlig egal wer hier die AfD unterstützt, mich besorgt es viel mehr, wenn die SPD Führung teilweise wie eine AfD argumentiert.


Wie kommst du immer darauf?
Nenne doch mal ein konkretes Beispiel.


----------



## geisi2 (8. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Natürlich, ich möchte nur darauf hinaus, dass  sich AfD Wähler als harmlose und unwissende Opfer hinstellen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Sie geben mit ihrer Stimme der AfD Geld und Macht. Und das ist die Basis der Probleme. Selbst unsere _"böse, manipulierende, Systemlügenpresse"_ gibt den Rechtsradikalen wie selbstverständlich Sende- und Redezeit. Das werden die Spalter aber nicht erkennen und weiter über die  "Lügenpresse" schwadronieren.



Du gibst denjenigen mit deiner Stimme die Macht die uns die Suppe erst eingebrockt haben. Denjenigen die eine AfD erst möglich gemacht haben. "Willst du das denn nicht verstehen" (Achtung Ironie extra ausgezeichnet für unsere geistigen Höchstleister hier)

Und genau die Spalter werden aber nichts erkennen und weiter über "Nazis" schwadronieren.
Von mir bekommt keiner mehr die Legitimation mit meinem Kreuz. Da steht mir mein Gewissen im Weg.

Gerade lassen sich die die an der Macht sitzen wieder mal von der Auto-Lobby schmieren wie Threshold bemerkt hat:
"Da die deutsche Automobilindustrie nur groß und schwer kann, würde sie das hart treffen und dementsprechend würde sie den Bach herunter gehen. Da die Autolobby aber viel Macht hat, wird das nie passieren."

Wie gesagt da haben wir das nächste asoziale Gesetz am Start. Jeder Autofahrer muss die höheren Kosten tragen egal ob ganz arm oder ganz reich. Das der Arme jetzt vielleicht irgendwann mal sauer wird weil der das genauso mitbekommt das mal wieder genau er od sie den Gürtel enger schnallen darf...
Ja das trifft dann auch genau die alleinerziehende Mutter und das wesentlich härter als denjenigen der im Porsche Cayenne sitzt. Dem ist das wurscht.

Da wo das Geld dringend gebraucht wird muss gespart werden und gegen den Kampf gegen rechts müssen jetzt Verlage mit 100 Millionen Euro aufwärts gepampert werden, auch dazu hab ich was verlinkt...und du sonderst hier nur ideologische ******** ab sry für die direkte Wortwahl....
Das mit Ursache Wirkung ist dir einfach zu kompliziert anscheinend und nachdem du auch das als OT gemeldet hast...ach was red ich eigentlich...
"Geschichte wiederholt sich" --> ja, dahingehend das es bald kracht und komplett unnötig eine Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftskrise mit allen Folgen auf uns zurollt.

Genau Menschen wie du sind ein Problem, diejenigen die die Böcke zu Heiligen machen. Demagogen habe auch nur ein Chance wenn Politik so versagt wie bei uns gerade. Aber was schreibst du allen Ernstes? 


> (ergänzung G.: Warum wählt man) ...nicht die Parteien, die ihnen höheren Mindestlohn und bessere soziale Absicherung geben würden?


Geben würden?? Versprochen wurde das immer und immer und immer und immer wieder...passiert ist leider nichts und wieso sollte irgendjemand noch einer SPD/Grün glauben das ihnen das geben würden? Alleine das geben würde klingt so dümmlich das es weh tut. Die Politik hat nichts zu geben die sind eigentlich ihren Wählern und dem Bürger gegenüber verpflichtet und nicht irgendeiner Lobby. Aber man hat sich anscheinend schon so dran gewöhnt das das alles kein Problem mehr ist. 

Herr Kretschmar von den Grünen als MP steht übrigens voll auf Daimler btw...der wird auch nach seiner politischen Karriere gut unterkommen.
Aber wie gesagt da bist du ganz leise, das wird nicht kritisiert, das ist dir zu schwierig und wahrscheinlich begreifst du die Zusammenhänge nicht einmal.

Demokratie ist halt kein Wünsch Dir Was Verein. Mir gefällt ganz vieles nicht wie man vielleicht bemerkt hat aber trotzdem muss ich damit leben das mMn andere ihr Kreuz an der falschen Stelle machen. Wenn du damit nicht klarkommst musst du in einen Verbot Staat ziehen dich bis an die Spitze hocharbeiten und dann kannst du gerne lustig alles verbieten was dir ideologisch nicht in den Kram passt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Du gibst denjenigen mit deiner Stimme die Macht die uns die Suppe erst eingebrockt haben. .


Welche Suppe soll es denn sein? Die Demokratie oder was meinst Du.

Haben Die Politiker der Eimarerrepublik den Krieg begonnen und waren
wie für den verlorenen Krieg verantlich? Auch damals nutzen die Nazis
Lügen und verdrehte Verantwortungen, um Demokratische Parteien
in den Schmutz zu ziehen. Also noch einmal, welche "Suppe" wurde uns
eingebrockt.


----------



## geisi2 (8. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Welche Suppe soll es denn sein? Die Demokratie oder was meinst Du.
> 
> Haben Die Politiker der Eimarerrepublik den Krieg begonnen und waren
> wie für den verlorenen Krieg verantlich? Auch damals nutzen die Nazis
> ...



Lies nochmal ganz l-a-n-g-s-a-m meine Beitrag und dann geh bitte auf die Punkte ein oder lass es.
Oder sag hier ganz offen das alles vor der AfD supertoll war, wir keinerlei Probleme hatten und niemand für soziale Ungerechtigkeiten verantwortlich war und ist aus dem Lager der "Altparteien". Es gibt kein Rentenproblem, keine Altersarmut, kein bröckelndes Gesundheitssystem, kein Bildungsproblem, es ist alles gut oder wie?
Genau die Suppe meine ich...stellst du dich einfach nur blöde weil meine Argumente unbequem sind? Ich hoffe sehr denn die zweite Möglichkeit wäre natürlich dann...^^

Ja, die waren verantwortlich. Hätten die einen guten Job gemacht hätte es einen A.H. erst gar nicht gegeben. Wobei es da wesentlich komplizierter war.
Aber ich will dich nicht überfordern...


----------



## seahawk (8. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie kommst du immer darauf?
> Nenne doch mal ein konkretes Beispiel.



Aus den Parteitagsreden der neuen Führung. 

 „wir haben keine Angst. Nicht vor organisierten Interessen, nicht vor hohen Tieren.“ 

"... die Ketten, die wir uns angelegt haben, die uns daran hindern, in die Zukunft zu investieren, jedenfalls aufzulösen"

"....Deutschland [sich] sicherheitspolitisch stärker engagieren muss als bisher, um  sich nicht zunehmend dem wechselnden Verhältnis der Großmächte  auszuliefern"

"Inzwischen haben sich die Kräfte des Marktes den Wohnungsmarkt gekrallt."

"Eine sozialdemokratische Partei darf die immer reaktionärer werdende  Politik von Merkel und Kramp-Karrenbauer nicht mittragen".


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2019)

Und was hat das mit der AfD zu tun?

Man will sich von neo-liberaler Politik abgrenzen und mehr soziale Positionen vertreten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Lies nochmal ganz l-a-n-g-s-a-m meine Beitrag und dann geh bitte auf die Punkte ein oder lass es....


Ich gehe nie auf Stammtischgeschwätz ein ....


----------



## geisi2 (8. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich gehe nie auf Stammtischgeschwätz ein ....



Wäre auch schwierig geworden und eingehen ist eh nicht deine Stärke...  
Irgendwann kommt die Reife vielleicht noch doch ich befürchte dir läuft langsam die Zeit davon


----------



## Andregee (8. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Wäre auch schwierig geworden und eingehen ist eh nicht deine Stärke...
> Irgendwann kommt die Reife vielleicht noch doch ich befürchte dir läuft langsam die Zeit davon


Albert Einstein :" Der Horizont der meisten Menschen ist ein Kreis mit Radius 0"[emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Gerade lassen sich die die an der Macht sitzen wieder mal von der Auto-Lobby schmieren


Beweise, oder Stammtischgeschwätz?



geisi2 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt da haben wir das nächste asoziale Gesetz am Start.


Aha, Klimaschutz ist also asozial. Bleib mit Deinen _"Hubraum for Friday"_ Geschwätz in deiner Echokammer. 



geisi2 schrieb:


> Ja das trifft dann auch genau die  alleinerziehende Mutter und das wesentlich härter als denjenigen der im  Porsche Cayenne sitzt. Dem ist das wurscht..


Und dagegen wählt man AfD? Blödes Dummgeschwätz ...



geisi2 schrieb:


> Genau Menschen wie du sind ein Problem


Aha, Menschen wie ich, die für Demokratrie und Verfassung eintreten sind also das Problem? AfD Geschwätz



geisi2 schrieb:


> Herr Kretschmar von den Grünen als MP steht übrigens voll auf Daimler


Er lebt mit Sachzwängen. Verstehst Du nicht, oder? Und die AfD, die einfach den Klimawandel ignoriert, Abgaswerte für übertreiben hält etc. löst was?  Dein Geschwätz wird immer unerträglicher

Ich sagte doch ganz an Anfang, es hat keinen Sinn mit Braunen zu argumentieren. Sie tarnen sich als "Konservative", und im Endeffektz geht es immer nur darum, braune und menschenverachtende Thesen unters Voilk zu bringen, Lügen zu verbreiten und Stimmung zu machen.

Was sind Deine Lösungen? Nenne Sie


----------



## Two-Face (8. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aha, Menschen wie ich, die für Demokratrie und Verfassung eintreten sind also das Problem? AfD Geschwätz


Nö, Menschen die generell viel pauschalisieren und andere in Schubladen stecken sind ein Problem.
Und ich warte immernoch auf einen empirischen Beweis, dass die Bayern größtenteil Nazis sind.


----------



## geisi2 (9. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Beweise, oder Stammtischgeschwätz?
> 
> 
> Aha, Klimaschutz ist also asozial. Bleib mit Deinen _"Hubraum for Friday"_ Geschwätz in deiner Echokammer.
> ...



OK also mehr als ein Wutschwall+AfD Geschwätz in x-facher Wiederholung inkl. dem Brandmarkung zum braunen Nazibayern kam jetzt nichts. Lass gut sein Mädel...
Aber gut das du es rausgelassen hast. 
Wenigstens ist die Maske jetzt komplett gefallen. Der braune Bayer der so böse Sachen geschrieben hat und absolut menschenverachtende Thesen unters Volk bringt...
Ist ja alles schriftlich festgehalten was ich an Lügen verbreitet habe und Stimmung gemacht habe...

Wie Kretschmar lebst du auch mit Zwängen...dir mach ich aber deswegen keinen Vorwurf. Im Gegensatz zu ihm hast du keinen wirklichen Vorteil durch dein Zwänge.
Du tritts weder für Demokratie noch für die Verfassung ein...ganz im Gegenteil. Nachweisbar und nachlesbar....

Ich habe nie behauptet das eine AfD irgendwas löst, steht nirgends, wirst du auch in keinen meiner Beiträge finden.
Ich habe lediglich von meiner in der Verfassung stehender Meinungfreiheit gebraucht gemacht bestehende und vergangene Politik zu kritisieren weil es meine Meinung ist das die bestehenden Probleme daher kommen. (Woher sonst auch?)
Deine Reaktion zeigt deutlich das du es weder mit der Verfassung noch mit der Demokratie so genau nimmst. Ich denke du hast von beidem keine Ahnung.

Im Prinzip habe ich dazu jetzt auch alles gesagt. Ich poste wieder wenn unsere von dir verehrten Politiker sich wieder so tolle Sachen ausdenken wie die asoziale Spritpreiserhöhung.
Freu mich schon drauf^^ Bis bald Schnufferl

Ach so...vergessen...
Da gehts auch um eine(unter anderem) Spritpreiserhöhung und asoziale "Sozialpolitik". 
Landesweiter Generalstreik: Stillstand in Frankreich | tagesschau.de AfD ist anscheinend everywhere.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2019)

Aha, wenn man leeres Stammtischgeschwätz als das bezeichnet, was es ist, leeres Stammtischgeschwätz, hat man also einen Wutanfall. Aha 

Dabei sind die Parallelen doch offensichtlich. Die Nazis hatte, abgesehen davon, andere für alles verantwortlich zu machen, keine Lösungen
Und die AfD tritt in genau dieselben Fussstapfen. Lügen, Manipulieren und Opfer suchen, so waren sie und so sind sie, unsere Rechtsextremen


----------



## Slezer (9. Dezember 2019)

Der Rotkäppchen hat wirklich irgendwelche Zwänge. 

Liest nicht, jeder mit einer anderen Meinung ist braun und ganz Bayern ist eh ein Nazi. Das kann er doch nicht ernst meinen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Dezember 2019)

Slezer schrieb:


> Der Rotkäppchen hat wirklich irgendwelche Zwänge.
> 
> Liest nicht, jeder mit einer anderen Meinung ist braun und ganz Bayern ist eh ein Nazi. Das kann er doch nicht ernst meinen?



Meines Wissens ist das eine sie und ich habe das Gefühl, sie meint das ernst.


----------



## seahawk (9. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit der AfD zu tun?
> 
> Man will sich von neo-liberaler Politik abgrenzen und mehr soziale Positionen vertreten.



Das ist die genau gleiche Hetze gegen irgendwelche undefinierten Gruppen in der Gesellschaft, die der Gesellschaft Fesseln anlegen und sie irgendwie kontrollieren. Es ist die gleiche Opfer Haltung und das gleiche Merkel-Bashing. Und das von einer Partei die so lange und oft in der Regierungsverantwortung war. 

Damit legitimiert man nur die ähnlich gestrickten Aussagen der AfD.  

Leider merken dass SPD und Linke gerade nicht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ist doch typisch. Anstatt auf den "Unsinn" mit Argumenten einzugehen wird platt diffamiert.
> "Linke" (bewusst in Anführungszeichen) Diskussionskultur besteht heute aus: Diffamieren, denunzieren, mundtot machen.
> Selbstbeweihräucherung inklusive...
> 
> ...


Das du gerade nur Likes von rechts bekommst ich meine natürlich von politisch mittig stehenden Patrioten wundert dich aber nicht.


----------



## Slezer (9. Dezember 2019)

Also ich Like seine Beiträge sehr gerne.

P.s. bin kein deutscher


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist die genau gleiche Hetze gegen irgendwelche undefinierten Gruppen in der Gesellschaft, die der Gesellschaft Fesseln anlegen und sie irgendwie kontrollieren. Es ist die gleiche Opfer Haltung und das gleiche Merkel-Bashing. Und das von einer Partei die so lange und oft in der Regierungsverantwortung war.


Ich sehe das eher als Ansage gegen den Neoliberalismus.
Und eine (Rück)Besinnung auf sozialdemokratische Werte.


----------



## geisi2 (9. Dezember 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Das du gerade nur Likes von rechts bekommst ich meine natürlich von politisch mittig stehenden Patrioten wundert dich aber nicht.



Mich wundert so einiges hier. Findest du gerade die letzten Beiträge einer Roten Kappe denn so i.O. Ich hab mir auch gestern die Rückgesinnung der SPD angesehen, auch das ist ja hier jetzt schon AfD sprech. Und es gibt die politische Mitte und früher wenn es nach dem Forums-Maßstab geht war und ist jeder CDU/CSU Wähler ein Nazi. Eine CDU/CSU waren schon immer politisch Mitte/Rechts. Hab ich nie gewählt ich hab einen Stoiber und auch eine Seehofere nie gepackt. Waren mir auch zu unsympathisch.

Ich kann über die Beiträge mittlerweile lachen, Rottkäpple toppt sich immer mehr auch wenn man meint es gibt keine Steigerung mehr. Und "ihr" (weis jetzt nicht ob du dabei bist) liked ihre klar rassistischen Äußerungen gegen uns Bayern. Und es ist nunmal Fakt das klar faschistische Methoden die ich aus Erzählungen von meinem Großvater kenne eher aus dem Linksaussenlager kommen.

Am liebsten würde man mich jetzt auch mundtot machen (isch meld deine Beiträge!), diffamieren hatten wir schon, mit dem denunzieren wirds schwierig. Meinen Namen würde man rausbekommen ist eigentlich einfach aber ich hab halt keinen Chef bei dem man mich anschwärzen kann. Ich bin mir aber sicher es würde gemacht werden. Gabs ja alles schon.
Auch du kannst mal von deinem hohen Roß der Moral runtersteigen und musst mich nicht dümmlich auf "Likes von rechts" aufmerksam machen. 
Du bist nicht in der Position über andere zu richten gerade wenn die eigene Position auch fragwürdig ist und man sowas wie eine Rotkappe mit unterstützt.
Oder wolltest du mich auch nur "warnen"?

@all
Also Vorsicht mit den Likes. Da wird anscheinend genau hingesehen. Nicht das noch jemand Schwierigkeiten bekommt weil er nen Beitrag vom bösen Nazi-Bayern geliked hat.


----------



## seahawk (9. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich sehe das eher als Ansage gegen den Neoliberalismus.
> Und eine (Rück)Besinnung auf sozialdemokratische Werte.



Und ich sehe es als Einstieg in die Polemik von AfD und Linke, die den Staat überwiegend schlecht finden und die Gründe dafür primär bei irgendwelchen ominösen Kreisen sehen, die den Staat kontrollieren und dem Volk Böses wollen. Ich nenne es mal Sünden-Peter-Polemik. 

Sollen Sie doch auf den Punkt kommen und z.B. die von der SPD mit beschlossene Schuldenbremse als Fessel benennen. Zeigt dann zwar, dass die SPD Führung von eine sehr ausgeprägtes Kurzzeitgedächtnis hat, aber ist immer noch besser als von ominösen Fesseln zu reden. 

Und sozialdemokratisch bedeutet für mich immer ein realpolitischer Ansatz und keine linken Träumereien. Es ist doch kaum zu glauben, dass man nun verdrängen will oder verdrängt hat, wie die Handlungsfähigkeit des Staates durch Überschuldung und hohe Sozialausgaben noch vor 20 Jahren eingeschränkt war.  Und wenn sie hier mit den Investitionen zur Klimanpassung argumentieren, dann lügen sie, denn für investive Maßnahmen gibt es keine Schuldenbremse, was da wieder verkauft wird sind Sozialleistungen auf Pump.


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Mich wundert so einiges hier. Findest du gerade die letzten Beiträge einer Roten Kappe denn so i.O. Ich hab mir auch gestern die Rückgesinnung der SPD angesehen, auch das ist ja hier jetzt schon AfD sprech. Und es gibt die politische Mitte und früher wenn es nach dem Forums-Maßstab geht war und ist jeder CDU/CSU Wähler ein Nazi. Eine CDU/CSU waren schon immer politisch Mitte/Rechts. Hab ich nie gewählt ich hab einen Stoiber und auch eine Seehofere nie gepackt. Waren mir auch zu unsympathisch.
> 
> Ich kann über die Beiträge mittlerweile lachen, Rottkäpple toppt sich immer mehr auch wenn man meint es gibt keine Steigerung mehr. Und "ihr" (weis jetzt nicht ob du dabei bist) liked ihre klar rassistischen Äußerungen gegen uns Bayern. Und es ist nunmal Fakt das klar faschistische Methoden die ich aus Erzählungen von meinem Großvater kenne eher aus dem Linksaussenlager kommen.
> 
> ...




Nicht das ich Rotkäppchen immer zustimmen würde aber deine letzten Beiträge bestehen nur aus Angriffen, Wortverdrehungen und Gejammer man würde dich ja falsch verstehen.  Sie erzählt von ihren Erlebnissen und du beschimpfst sie als Lügnerin und behauptet sie hätte alle Bayern beledigt. Gut Nachweise kommen zwar keine, aber hey hier hat das ja keine Konsequenzen.

Ich habe ihre letzten Beiträger nicht gelikt, dein pack dir an die eigene Nase trifft hier also nicht.


----------



## geisi2 (9. Dezember 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und ich sehe es als Einstieg in die Polemik von AfD und Linke, die den Staat überwiegend schlecht finden und die Gründe dafür primär bei irgendwelchen ominösen Kreisen sehen, die den Staat kontrollieren und dem Volk Böses wollen. Ich nenne es mal Sünden-Peter-Polemik.
> 
> Sollen Sie doch auf den Punkt kommen und z.B. die von der SPD mit beschlossene Schuldenbremse als Fessel benennen. Zeigt dann zwar, dass die SPD Führung von eine sehr ausgeprägtes Kurzzeitgedächtnis hat, aber ist immer noch besser als von ominösen Fesseln zu reden.
> 
> Und sozialdemokratisch bedeutet für mich immer ein realpolitischer Ansatz und keine linken Träumereien. Es ist doch kaum zu glauben, dass man nun verdrängen will oder verdrängt hat, wie die Handlungsfähigkeit des Staates durch Überschuldung und hohe Sozialausgaben noch vor 20 Jahren eingeschränkt war.  Und wenn sie hier mit den Investitionen zur Klimanpassung argumentieren, dann lügen sie, denn für investive Maßnahmen gibt es keine Schuldenbremse, was da wieder verkauft wird sind Sozialleistungen auf Pump.



Es wären genügend Mittel vorhanden gewesen aber es wurde nachweislich schlecht damit umgegangen. Das ist alles neoliberale Polemik was ich hier von dir lese und kenne die Argumente seit Jahrzehnten. Und es hat eine Umverteilung von unten nach oben gegeben. Das sind Fakten und es gibt genügend Indikatoren und Zahlen die das auch belegen.

Ich persönlich finde den Staat nicht schlecht, mir wird nur schlecht wenn ich sehe wie mit Steuergeldern umgegangen wird und mir wird auch schlecht wenn dann wieder mit der Keule dagegenargumentiert wird. 
Hier zum nachlesen:
Das Schwarzbuch - Die oeffentliche Verschwendung | Bund der Steuerzahler e.V.

Aber klar wir sind arm und können uns soziale Politik einfach nicht leisten...und die SPD macht jetzt mit AfD Polemik Politik.
Ganz ehrlich....ach nee ich lass es diesmal.


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. Dezember 2019)

Du wirfst Anderen vor Neobliberal zu argumentieren und nimmst dann den Bund der Steuerzahler?

Gegründet von Großindustriellen mit einem Ziel, schlanker Staat, weniger Steuern. Schlanker Staat natürlich auch im Sozialen. Die schwarze 0 ist ein Beispiel dieser Lobbyarbeit.

Bund der Steuerzahler Deutschland – Wikipedia


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Dezember 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Du wirfst Anderen vor Neobliberal zu argumentieren und nimmst dann den Bund der Steuerzahler?
> 
> Gegründet von Großindustriellen mit einem Ziel, schlanker Staat, weniger Steuern. Schlanker Staat natürlich auch im Sozialen. Die schwarze 0 ist ein Beispiel dieser Lobbyarbeit.
> 
> Bund der Steuerzahler Deutschland – Wikipedia


Würde man die ganze staatliche Steuerverschwendung beenden wäre für den Sozialstaat auch mehr Geld da.


----------



## seahawk (9. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Es wären genügend Mittel vorhanden gewesen aber es wurde nachweislich schlecht damit umgegangen. Das ist alles neoliberale Polemik was ich hier von dir lese und kenne die Argumente seit Jahrzehnten. Und es hat eine Umverteilung von unten nach oben gegeben. Das sind Fakten und es gibt genügend Indikatoren und Zahlen die das auch belegen.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde den Staat nicht schlecht, mir wird nur schlecht wenn ich sehe wie mit Steuergeldern umgegangen wird und mir wird auch schlecht wenn dann wieder mit der Keule dagegenargumentiert wird.
> Hier zum nachlesen:
> ...



Dann soll die SPD doch die Steuerverschwendung als Grund benennen, von mir auch aus den Entfall der Vermögenssteuer oder den Entfall des Soli,.... aber bitte nicht irgendwelche "organisierten Interessen" und "Märkte die sich an irgendetwas bereichern". 

Hier wird einfach von eigenem Versagen abgelenkt indem man die Schuld auf irgendwelche ominösen Einflüsse und Gruppen lenkt, bei denen sich jeder aussuchen kann wer denn diese Gruppen sind. Wer da die AfD Systematik nicht sieht, der will sie nicht sehen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Würde man die ganze staatliche Steuerverschwendung beenden wäre für den Sozialstaat auch mehr Geld da.




Ja so Steuergeldverschwendung wie der Sozialstaat.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Dezember 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ja so Steuergeldverschwendung wie der Sozialstaat.



Nein, ich meine da allerlei Unsinn. Der Bund der Steuerzahler zeigt das regelmäßig.
Steuergeldverschwendung: Alle Faelle! | Schwarzbuch


----------



## geisi2 (9. Dezember 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Du wirfst Anderen vor Neobliberal zu argumentieren und nimmst dann den Bund der Steuerzahler?
> 
> Gegründet von Großindustriellen mit einem Ziel, schlanker Staat, weniger Steuern. Schlanker Staat natürlich auch im Sozialen. Die schwarze 0 ist ein Beispiel dieser Lobbyarbeit.
> 
> Bund der Steuerzahler Deutschland – Wikipedia



Ändert jetzt was an meiner Aussage? Oder hab ich behauptet der e.V. wären meine Freunde und Vorbilder?


----------



## geisi2 (9. Dezember 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ja so Steuergeldverschwendung wie der Sozialstaat.



Das sagst du mal der Mutter von nem verstorbenen Bekannten ins Gesicht mit der ich gestern gesprochen habe. War übrigens mit ein Punkt warum ich gestern so pelzig war.
Aber sowas kommt meistens von Leuten die nen gut bezahlten Minderleisterjob haben....
Was für ne asoziale Aussage..."Ja so Steuergeldverschwendung wie der Sozialstaat"


----------



## JePe (9. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Würde man die ganze staatliche Steuerverschwendung beenden wäre für den Sozialstaat auch mehr Geld da.



Wobei es sich bei genauerer Betrachtung regelmaessig um individuelle Fehler handelt. Machst Du keine Fehler? Kosten Deine Fehler nie Geld? Verursachen Deine Fehler niemals Nachteile fuer Andere?

Ich halte es aber jedenfalls fuer unzulaessig, von individuellen Fehlern einen Bogen hin zu staatlicher Steuerverschwendung und am Ende einem projezierten Staatsversagen zu schlagen. Und auch wenn ich es grundsaetzlich fur gut halte, dass es eine Transparenz herstellende Instanz wie den Bund der Steuerzahler gibt, so habe ich doch milde Bedenken, ob dessen Markenkern mit "mehr Sozialstaat" treffend beschrieben ist. Der Sozialetat betrug 2019 145 von 356 Mrd. Euro. Der Punkt ist eher, wofuer dieses Geld ausgegeben wird. Und um es mit einem gefluegelten Wort zu sagen: auch ein ueppiger Sozialetat kann wohltemperierte Grausamkeiten enthalten, mit denen das Humankapital konform zum freien Markt gemacht werden soll.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Dezember 2019)

> Wobei es sich bei genauerer Betrachtung regelmaessig um individuelle  Fehler handelt. Machst Du keine Fehler? Kosten Deine Fehler nie Geld?  Verursachen Deine Fehler niemals Nachteile fuer Andere?


Das muss ich selbst bezahlen und nicht die Allgemeinheit.

Schau dir mal an, für welchen Bullshit die Stadt Berlin Geld ausgibt.


----------



## Slezer (9. Dezember 2019)

Nicht nur Berlin....


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Dezember 2019)

Bund der Steuerzahler – Lobbypedia


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Dezember 2019)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Bund der Steuerzahler – Lobbypedia



Es geht nicht um den Verein selbst, sondern um die Dinge, die er aufdeckt.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den Verein selbst, sondern um die Dinge, die er aufdeckt.



Steuerzahler: Die Tea Party laesst gruessen | ZEIT ONLINE


Der ehemalige Bundeswirtschaftsminister Rainer Brüderle, FDP, ist ab dem 01.04.2015 neuer ehrenamtlicher Vorstandsvorsitzender des Landesverbands Rheinland-Pfalz.

Rainer Bruederle will Tarifloehne in der Altenpflege verhindern - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sollen Sie doch auf den Punkt kommen und z.B. die von der SPD mit beschlossene Schuldenbremse als Fessel benennen. Zeigt dann zwar, dass die SPD Führung von eine sehr ausgeprägtes Kurzzeitgedächtnis hat, aber ist immer noch besser als von ominösen Fesseln zu reden.


Wenn sich die Situation in der Realität ändert muß man sich anpassen.
Oder die Reichen eben mehr besteuern.



> Und sozialdemokratisch bedeutet für mich immer ein realpolitischer Ansatz und keine linken Träumereien. Es ist doch kaum zu glauben, dass man nun verdrängen will oder verdrängt hat, wie die Handlungsfähigkeit des Staates durch Überschuldung und hohe Sozialausgaben noch vor 20 Jahren eingeschränkt war.  Und wenn sie hier mit den Investitionen zur Klimanpassung argumentieren, dann lügen sie, denn für investive Maßnahmen gibt es keine Schuldenbremse, was da wieder verkauft wird sind Sozialleistungen auf Pump.


Der Mindestlohn wurde auch von vielen früher als "linke Träumerei" abgetan welcher ja Arbeitsplätze vernichten würde.
Nichts dergleichen ist passiert und der kann auch noch gerne weiter erhöht werden.


----------



## geisi2 (9. Dezember 2019)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Steuerzahler: Die Tea Party laesst gruessen | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> 
> Der ehemalige Bundeswirtschaftsminister Rainer Brüderle, FDP, ist ab dem 01.04.2015 neuer ehrenamtlicher Vorstandsvorsitzender des Landesverbands Rheinland-Pfalz.
> ...



Ach Gottchen, die Zeit...^^ Das Blatt für hervorragende Lobbyarbeit bringst jetzt du als Quelle?
YouTube


----------



## Andregee (9. Dezember 2019)

Slezer schrieb:


> Der Rotkäppchen hat wirklich irgendwelche Zwänge.
> 
> Liest nicht, jeder mit einer anderen Meinung ist braun und ganz Bayern ist eh ein Nazi. Das kann er doch nicht ernst meinen?


Sagt dir neuronale Apoptose etwas? [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Das sagst du mal der Mutter von nem verstorbenen Bekannten ins Gesicht mit der ich gestern gesprochen habe. War übrigens mit ein Punkt warum ich gestern so pelzig war.
> Aber sowas kommt meistens von Leuten die nen gut bezahlten Minderleisterjob haben....
> Was für ne asoziale Aussage..."Ja so Steuergeldverschwendung wie der Sozialstaat"


Ich weiß nicht für wen du dich hälst aber so redet man nicht mit mkr. Das du Sarkasmus nicht verstehst ist deine Sache. 

Nebenbei verdiene ich Mindestlohn.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ach Gottchen, die Zeit...^^ Das Blatt für hervorragende Lobbyarbeit bringst jetzt du als Quelle?
> YouTube



https://www.boeckler.de/pdf/p_arbp_161.pdf
Neben dem Kampf für eine einfache Steuergesetzgebung  geht es dem Steuerzahlerbund vor allem um niedrige Steuersätze. Eine Staatsquote von etwa einem Drittel wäre für ihn ideal; die realistische Zielmarke ist indes, die Staatsquote auf unter 40 Prozent zu drücken.Dies  bedeutet  gleichzeitig,  dass  man  beim  Steuerzahlerbund  offen  zugibt,  mit  den  Transferleistungsempfängern  –  mit  Gruppierungen  wie  Wohlfahrtsverbänden  und  Gewerkschaften  –  nichts  zu  tun  zu  haben  (bzw.  zu  wollen).  Bestimmte  Leistungen  im  Sozialbereich  –  Pflegeversicherung  und  Krankenversicherung– könnten durchaus privatisiert
 werden. Denn man wolle vielmehr die Leistungsträger der Gesellschaft bei Laune halten.

Aufschlussreich sind die eigentlichen politischen Ziele des Steuerzahlerbunds, die in einer Studie des Berliner Politikwissenschaftler Rudolf Speth zu finden sind. So sieht der Steuerzahlerbund eine Staatsquote von gut 30 Prozent als erstrebenswert an – einen so geringen Wert weist kein entwickeltes Industrieland auf. Im Jahr 2008 lag die tatsächliche Staatsquote in Deutschland bei 43,5 Prozent, und schon dieser Wert war sehr niedrig und konnte nur durch massive Ausgabenkürzungen in den öffentlichen Haushalten erzielt werden. Auf der neoliberalen Agenda steht des Weiteren die Privatisierung von Kranken- und Pflegeversicherung. Auf diese Weise sollen die Sozialabgaben radikal gesenkt werden, die Arbeitgeber für ihre Beschäftigten zu leisten haben. Und aktuell fordert der Steuerzahlerbund weitere Steuersenkungen zu Gunsten von Unternehmen, Gutverdienenden und Reichen

-----------

Naja Menschen mit 2 Gesichtern sieht man ja oft


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2019)

Danke für die Infos über den Bund der Steuerzahler. Das wusste ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## geisi2 (9. Dezember 2019)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> https://www.boeckler.de/pdf/p_arbp_161.pdf
> Neben dem Kampf für eine einfache Steuergesetzgebung  geht es dem Steuerzahlerbund vor allem um niedrige Steuersätze. Eine Staatsquote von etwa einem Drittel wäre für ihn ideal; die realistische Zielmarke ist indes, die Staatsquote auf unter 40 Prozent zu drücken.Dies  bedeutet  gleichzeitig,  dass  man  beim  Steuerzahlerbund  offen  zugibt,  mit  den  Transferleistungsempfängern  –  mit  Gruppierungen  wie  Wohlfahrtsverbänden  und  Gewerkschaften  –  nichts  zu  tun  zu  haben  (bzw.  zu  wollen).  Bestimmte  Leistungen  im  Sozialbereich  –  Pflegeversicherung  und  Krankenversicherung– könnten durchaus privatisiert
> werden. Denn man wolle vielmehr die Leistungsträger der Gesellschaft bei Laune halten.
> 
> ...



Kannst du nicht lesen oder haperts am Verständnis für einfachste Sachen? Es ging um Steuerverschwendung. Wo steht das ich den Steuerzahlerbund gut finden würde? Mit keiner Silbe...
Soll ich jetzt auf der Zeit als Quelle  rumreiten und dir unterstellen das du ein Lobbyunterstützer bist?  Kindisch


----------



## geisi2 (9. Dezember 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht für wen du dich hälst aber so redet man nicht mit mkr. Das du Sarkasmus nicht verstehst ist deine Sache.
> 
> Nebenbei verdiene ich Mindestlohn.



Na klar Sarkasmus...gerade in dem Kontext...aber gut lassen wirs Sarlkasmus gewesen sein.
Und die beleidigte Leberwurst kannste stecken lassen. Ich finde *die Aussage* nach wie vor asozial.
Nebenbei ich habe gerade solche Aussagen immer wieder von Menschen gehört die verdammt wenig leisten aber verdammt viel verdienen.

Allgemein, nicht aufs Zitat bezogen:
Das ich soziale Ausgaben nicht als Steuerverschwendung sehe sollte klar geworden sein.
Aber von mir aus...runter mit den Steuern für Besserverdienende und Unternehmer. Würd ich direkt von profitieren. 
Scheiss auf den sozialen Frieden im Land. Die abgehängten werden dann zwar immer mehr einer AfD in die Arme laufen aber dann ist man wenigstens wichtig und kann kämpfen

Anscheinend ist das genau das was hier einige wollen. Anders kann ich das jetzt nicht mehr verstehen.
Der böse Geisi prangert Steuerverschwendung an die es nachweislich in großem Umfang gibt und fordert doch tatsächlich mehr für das untere Drittel der Gesellschaft.
Das geht natürlich nicht^^


----------



## Metaltyp (9. Dezember 2019)

Alter, spiel dich nicht so auf.


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Na klar Sarkasmus...gerade in dem Kontext...aber gut lassen wirs Sarlkasmus gewesen sein.
> Und die beleidigte Leberwurst kannste stecken lassen. Ich finde *die Aussage* nach wie vor asozial.
> Nebenbei ich habe gerade solche Aussagen immer wieder von Menschen gehört die verdammt wenig leisten aber verdammt viel verdienen.
> 
> ...




Du  lässt es nicht gut sein und bezeichnest mich der Lüge?  Kannst gerne meine Beiträge äußern, ich hab mich oft genug zum ALG 2 geäußert.

Du hast den Bund der Steuerzahler als Quelle genannt. Wieso die keine gute Quelle sind haben  dir mehrere Leute erklärt. Und rate mal was die auch wollen. Weniger Sozialausgaben. Auch die hatten ihre Finger in Hartz IV drin. Die sind mitverantwortlich für den Investitionsstau um die schwarze 0 nicht zu gefährden.


----------



## Poulton (9. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den Verein selbst, sondern um die Dinge, die er aufdeckt.


Dazu braucht man die marktradikale Gurkentruppe nicht. Da reicht ein Blick in die Berichte des Bundes- sowie der Landesrechnungshöfe. Nur werden die mit bedeutend weniger Tamtam und Brimborium veröffentlicht und sind teilweise im trockensten Deutsch verfasst.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ja so Steuergeldverschwendung wie der Sozialstaat.


Oder mehr Kontrollen:  Kloeckner-Ministerium wuerde Wilke weniger kontrollieren
Lebensmittelsicherheit : Trotz Skandalen immer weniger Kontrolle

oder kein Unterrichtsmaterial von Unternehmen: 20 von 30 DAX-Unternehmen bieten Unterrichtsmaterial an | LobbyControl



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und ich warte immernoch auf einen empirischen Beweis, dass die Bayern größtenteil Nazis sind.


Strullert man in Bayern nicht alljährlich die Krachlederne voll, damit die gut sitzt?


----------



## geisi2 (9. Dezember 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Du  lässt es nicht gut sein und bezeichnest mich der Lüge?  Kannst gerne meine Beiträge äußern, ich hab mich oft genug zum ALG 2 geäußert.
> 
> Du hast den Bund der Steuerzahler als Quelle genannt. Wieso die keine gute Quelle sind haben  dir mehrere Leute erklärt. Und rate mal was die auch wollen. Weniger Sozialausgaben. Auch die hatten ihre Finger in Hartz IV drin. Die sind mitverantwortlich für den Investitionsstau um die schwarze 0 nicht zu gefährden.



Wir können uns gerne über den Bund der Steuerzahler unterhalten hatte aber so gar nichts mit der eigentlichen Aussage zu tun. Ich frag mich was das immer soll.
In dem Link geht es nicht um Sozialausgaben die angeprangert wurden sondern um die offensichtliche Steuerverschwendung die es nunmal gibt.

Ist jetzt jeder der Zeit Artikel hier verlinkt ein Unterstützer von Lobbyistenvereinen?
"Die Anstalt"-Klage: "Zeit"-Journalisten scheitern vor dem BGH - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Hast du schon mal die Zeit als Quelle genannt? Ich schon wenn mMn inhaltlich was richtiges in einem Artikel stand.
Heisst das jetzt das du od. ich oder irgendwer sonst hier die Machenschaften eines Josef Joffe gut findet oder gar unterstützt?

Und wo hab ich dich der Lüge bezichtigt? Das mit den Sozialausgaben sind genau die Sprüche die man von FDPlern hört und ich hör das auch ziemlich oft gerade hier in der Gegend wenn es Richtung Starnberg und Grünwald geht. Das du Mindestlohn verdienst wird Gründe haben, die kenne ich aber nicht. Warum dann der dümmliche Spruch von dir kam...du wirst es schon wissen.

Wer hat denn ALG2 verbrochen? Als ich genau die Pappnasen hier kritisiert habe und mit als Ursache benannt habe gings doch hier erst richtig rund...
Also raus mit der Sprache um was gehts dir jetzt wirklich? Ich verteidige den Bund der Steuerzahler überhaupt nicht und werd mir den Verein bei Gelegenheit mal genauer ansehen.

Was mich ankotzt und auch andere mit denen ich mich so in der letzten Zeit unterhalten habe ist das jegliche Kritik an den vermeintlich "Guten" mit dümmlichen Totschlag-"Argumenten" wie AFDler, Bayern Nazi, Rassist usw. begegnet wird.  Oder auch das rumreiten auf der "bösen" Quelle. Das ist so affig wie bei der Zeit und da ist der Herausgeber ein nachgewiesener Lobbyist allerübelster Sorte.

Noch als letzte Frage an dich:
Gibt es jetzt Steuerverschwendung im großen Stil nicht  nur weil ich den Bund der Steuerzahler als Quelle benannt habe?


----------



## geisi2 (10. Dezember 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Strullert man in Bayern nicht alljährlich die Krachlederne voll, damit die gut sitzt?



Das machen nur die Breisn die zum Oktoberfest meinen sie müssten einen auf bayrisch machen...
Ausserdem strullert man nicht in Bayern sondern bieselt oder geht brunzen.
Falls du mal nach Bayern kommst wirst du sicher zu hören bekommen "Mei Bua du bist ja bled wia a Semme"
Heisst dann übersetzt... Du bist dumm wie Brot. Nur das du dann nicht irritiert bist^^


----------



## seahawk (15. Dezember 2019)

Und in Sachsen-Anhalt mal wieder Nazis in der CDU- wie überraschend. Die CDU ist auch nur braune Soße.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Dezember 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und in Sachsen-Anhalt mal wieder Nazis in der CDU- wie überraschend. Die CDU ist auch nur braune Soße.


Und das wegen einer Person?
Wir wissen, hier wir viel verallgemeinert und aus der linken Ecke sieht alles rechts aus.


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. Dezember 2019)

Wegen einer Person die man noch verteidigt.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Dezember 2019)

Ab einer gewissen Zahl bedauerlicher Einzelfälle kristallisiert sich ein Schema heraus.

Wobei ich die CDU trotzdem nicht als "braune Soße" bezeichnen würde. Von der konservativen Mitte ist der Schritt nach rechts außen logischerweise einfach nur deutlich kürzer als von links. Und erst rechts von links außen, wo auch so Mancher schon wieder rechts herauskommt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Dezember 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und in Sachsen-Anhalt mal wieder Nazis in der CDU- wie überraschend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich habe es auch fassungslos gelesen. Passt ins Bild.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wobei ich die CDU trotzdem nicht als "braune Soße" bezeichnen würde.


Die CDU und die CDU-Sachsen sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge.

Was wir in den letzten Jahren in Sachsen erlebten ist ja genau das,
worum es in diesem Thema geht. Und ja, dass ein strammer Nazi
in der CDU-Sachsen ungehindert sein Unwesen treiben darf, ist
bezeichnend.


----------



## Metaltyp (16. Dezember 2019)

Hey ihr Tratschtanten, jetzt lasst wenigstens mal einen Link fallen! Oder muss ich mich auch noch selbst durch die "Lüjenbresse" durchaalen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Dezember 2019)

Metaltyp schrieb:


> Hey ihr Tratschtanten, jetzt lasst wenigstens mal einen Link fallen! Oder muss ich mich auch noch selbst durch die "Lüjenbresse" durchaalen?



Ja doch, Du "fauler Parasit des Wissens". Ja doch, die Tratschtante gibt Dir was kurzes und einfaches zum Lesen ,... 

Das geht seit der Wende so:
Wie die CDU in Sachsen 30 Jahre lang Rechtsextremismus relativiert hat › ze.tt

Und hier etwas aktuelles;
Sachsen: So bricht die CDU das AfD-Tabu

Aber Vorsicht, linksgrünversiffte Systemlügenpresse!!!!!! Wahrheit kann weh tun. 
Sobald Du vor Aufregung epiliptische Anfälle bekommst, ruf bitte sofort den Arzt an!


----------



## Metaltyp (16. Dezember 2019)

So ist das, wenn der Ottowähler sich alle 4 Jahre denkt "besser widerlich als wieder nich".
Wenn er mitklatschen kann, freut er sich, wenn nachdenken muss, grämt er sich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Dezember 2019)

Metaltyp schrieb:


> So ist das...


Und noch einer, nur für Dich:

_Ostdeutschland_
*Rechtsextreme in Sachsen: Warum die CDU Teil des Problem ist*
31. März 2017
Rechtsextreme in Sachsen: Warum die CDU Teil des Problem ist | vorwaerts


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und noch einer, nur für Dich:
> 
> _Ostdeutschland_
> *Rechtsextreme in Sachsen: Warum die CDU Teil des Problem ist*
> ...



Klar, man befragt die Hofberichterstattung der SPD: Vorwaerts (Deutschland) – Wikipedia

In ein paar Jahren hat sich das Problem SPD aber in Sachsen eh erledigt.


----------



## Metaltyp (16. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin einer der letzten Karl-Marx-Städter, wem erzählst ('verzählst' für unsere hessischen und pfälzischen Mitbürger) du das? 
Das 'die Krätsche' 'ne Pfeife ist, sieht man seinem Gsicht doch nun deutlich an. Ebenso, wie den vielen Glatzen -wie wir hier zu sagen pflegen- die dumme Nazi-Fre**e ins Gesicht geschrieben steht.
Aber was macht man nun dagegen oder besser geschrieben dafür, das Randale-Ronny und Eskalations-Enrico hier klicken für Stereotyp nicht bei jedem Bisschen aus der Buchse springen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Dezember 2019)

> Aber was macht man nun dagegen oder besser geschrieben dafür, das Randale-Ronny und Eskalations-Enrico hier klicken für Stereotyp nicht bei jedem Bisschen aus der Buchse springen?


Das müsstest du die Polizei fragen, denn bei Randale oder Hitlergrüßen ist diese erstmal für die Festnahme und Ermittlung zuständig.


----------



## Metaltyp (16. Dezember 2019)

Zu den letztgeposteten Links: Leider bieten sie neben der markigen Übeschrift wenig für den interessierten Loser - ähh ich meine Leser. Ebenso wie die Parteivertreter der Linken und SPD lieber schockstarr das Lied von "die CDU ist Chuld" singen. Sie sollten sich lieber vom alten Fritz emanzipieren und ausführen, was sie ggf. gemacht und getan oder erdacht haben, um die Situation zu verbessern. 
Genau wie der CDU-Män aus dem letzten Link lieber ein Bild vom faulen, womöglich dummen Lieferpizza-fressenden Couchsurfer-Büger malt. Und Faulheit gehört ja bestraft, war doch glaub ich beim Moses das erste Gebot oder? Dass der Herr vermutlich ebenso nur zu einem verschwurbelnden, anzugtragenden Sprechrohr verkommen ist, wird ihm in seinem Leben hoffentlich noch klar. Politik und -er sollten meiner Ansicht nach demütig selbstkritisch und auf einer Ebene (sowohl sprachlich, als auch Westenmäßig) mit dem Pöbel nach Lösungen suchen, statt aus Marmor-Musterhäusern mit vergifteten Zungen zu keifen.

Memo an mich selbst:
Ich sollte meinen Namen in "Montageschaum7" ändern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metaltyp (16. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das müsstest du die Polizei fragen, denn bei Randale oder Hitlergrüßen ist diese erstmal für die Festnahme und Ermittlung zuständig.



Fällt das nicht unter den "das wird man ja wohl noch saachen dürfen" Paragraf? DKK007 erhelle mich!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Dezember 2019)

Metaltyp schrieb:


> Fällt das nicht unter den "das wird man ja wohl noch saachen dürfen" Paragraf? DKK007 erhelle mich!



Nein, es geht um die Zuständigkeit.
Die Politik ist bewusst nicht für das Verfolgen von Straftaten zuständig, das ist die Polizei. Wenn die das aber nicht macht ist es ein Problem.


----------



## Metaltyp (16. Dezember 2019)

Da sind wir uns einig.


----------



## JePe (22. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> (...)Problem SPD(...)



Was fuer ein Problem soll das sein?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Dezember 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Was fuer ein Problem soll das sein?



Überregulierung, mehr Bullshit-Jobs (unnötige, künstlich erzeugte Arbeit), Gender-Ideologie und der ganze andere sozialistische Irrsinn der Partei.


----------



## JePe (23. Dezember 2019)

Da Du das ja nun schon seit einiger Zeit immer wieder bejammerst - magst Du mir fuer jeden der Punkte drei ganz konkrete, nachpruefbare Beispiele nennen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Dezember 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Da Du das ja nun schon seit einiger Zeit immer wieder bejammerst - magst Du mir fuer jeden der Punkte drei ganz konkrete, nachpruefbare Beispiele nennen?



Beispiel DSGVO: Haufenweise Arbeit, weil es kompliziert ist und Daten werden immer noch missbraucht.
Gender-Ideologie: Mehr als 2 Geschlechter (ja es gibt Leute, bei denen das nicht bestimmbar ist, ist aber die Ausnahme), 60 oder mehr sind es jedenfalls nicht. Wird aber von der SPD unterstützt.
Dritte Klos usw. wird Arbeiter ganz sicher interessieren.

Die Partei SPD sagt in der Vergangenheit, sie ist für demokratischen Sozialismus. Also Sozialismus. Wird dann am Ende so demokratisch werden wie die DDR.


----------



## JePe (23. Dezember 2019)

Konkret, nachpruefbar, drei. Welchen Teil davon hast Du nicht verstanden?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Beispiel DSGVO(...)



... ist ein schlechtes Beispiel, weil eine EU-Verordnung. Fun fact: Verabschiedet wurde sie 2016 (da war uebrigens die EVP staerkste Kraft) als Abloesung der Datenschutzrichtlinie von 1995. Oh diese trickreiche, verschlagene SPD.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Gender-Ideologie(...)



Scheint Dir ja ein ganz grosses Anliegen zu sein. Warum eigentlich? Entweder bist Du davon betroffen, dann staerkt diese sogenannte "Ideologie" Deine Rechte oder Du bist es nicht - dann kann sie Dir doch eigentlich egal sein? Denn ich sehe beim besten Willen nicht, wie sie Deine Lebensqualitaet in unzumutbarer Weise einschraenken wuerde. Oder ueberfordert Dich ein Multiple Choice-System mit mehr als zwei Klotueren bereits?

Fun Fact: dieselbe Behauptung einfach zu wiederholen und lediglich die Buchstaben anders anzuordnen geht nicht als Beispiel durch. Uebrigens geht die Einfuehrung eines dritten Geschlechts auf ein Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes zurueck. Mit einem Schuss Boshaftigkeit koennte man also sagen, dass Deine Position sich ausserhalb des Grundgesetzes befindet. Aber vermutlich sind das aben auch: alles Sozialisten.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Partei SPD sagt in der Vergangenheit, sie ist für demokratischen Sozialismus. Also Sozialismus. Wird dann am Ende so demokratisch werden wie die DDR.



Deine Glaskugel haette ich auch gerne. Was weisst Du denn so von der DDR, was ich als ehemaliger Buerger nicht weiss? Wenn Du SPD-Politik ernsthaft in der Naehe zur DDR siehst, gehoerst Du auf die Couch. Und zwar nicht die zum Ausruhen. Fun Fact: in der DDR wurde die Nachkriegs-SPD durch die Sowjetische Militaeradministration als Bedrohung betrachtet und handstreichartig in die SED eingegliedert.

Habe ich die Beispiele fuer die "Bullshit-Jobs" ueberlesen? Denn lt. einer von Dir zwar nicht genannten, aber zitierten Quelle sollen das ja fabelhafte 20% sein. Da sollten drei (!) Beispiele nun wirklich keine unueberwindbare Huerde darstellen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Dezember 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Konkret, nachpruefbar, drei. Welchen Teil davon hast Du nicht verstanden?


Wie kannst Du ruhig und sachlich bleiben? Bewundernswert. Wenn ich rechten Dummfug lese,
 verliere ich leider zu schnell meine ansonsten tiefenentspannte Ruhe. Es liegt aber an meiner
Vergangenheit. Ich bin unter realen Nazis groß geworden und was die sich in den Sechzigern
noch erlaubt haben, ist heute undenkbar. Naja, oder war es bis zur AfD.

Egal, Euch allen eine frohe und besinnliche Weihnachtszeit


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Beispiel DSGVO: Haufenweise Arbeit, weil es kompliziert ist und Daten werden immer noch missbraucht.



Ja, dann mach doch mal einen Vorschlag, wie man es besser machen könnte.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Gender-Ideologie: Mehr als 2 Geschlechter (ja es gibt Leute, bei denen das nicht bestimmbar ist, ist aber die Ausnahme), 60 oder mehr sind es jedenfalls nicht. Wird aber von der SPD unterstützt.
> Dritte Klos usw. wird Arbeiter ganz sicher interessieren.



Nö, mehr als Toiletten für Männer und Frauen braucht man nicht, da alle, die nicht auf ein Männer Klo gehen wollen, ein Frauen Klo benutzen werden.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Partei SPD sagt in der Vergangenheit, sie ist für demokratischen Sozialismus. Also Sozialismus. Wird dann am Ende so demokratisch werden wie die DDR.



Hast du denn mal geschaut, was sich die SPD darunter vorstellt? Sagen kann die SPD viel, machen ist was ganz anderes, vor allem, weil sie weit davon entfernt ist, eine Bundesregierung anzuführen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Dezember 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, dann mach doch mal einen Vorschlag, wie man es besser machen könnte.
> 
> 
> Hast du denn mal geschaut, was sich die SPD darunter vorstellt? Sagen kann die SPD viel, machen ist was ganz anderes, vor allem, weil sie weit davon entfernt ist, eine Bundesregierung anzuführen.


Sozialismus zu fordern reicht mir völlig aus um zu wissen, dass ich das nicht will.
Natürlich werden die nicht vom späteren Zwang und der Gleichmacherei reden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Dezember 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, mehr als Toiletten für Männer und Frauen braucht man nicht, da alle, die nicht auf ein Männer Klo gehen wollen, ein Frauen Klo benutzen werden..


Nööö, eine Toilette für alle reicht. Einfach alles auf Kabinen umbauen, dann warten auch alle gleich lange. So macht es das Ihmerauschen, meine Stamm"kneipe".

Dieses ganze jämmerliche Gefasel von _"Gendermainstream" _oder "_Genderideologie"_ ist genau ein Beispiel für sich wiederholende Geschichte, weil auch die Drecksnazis die liberalen Zwanziger mit einer Marlene Dietrich in Hosen, was für ein Skandal, eine Frau in Hosen. in ihre Gartenzwergwelt zurückgedreht haben. Warum können die heutigen Rechten nicht einfach die Menschen glücklich werden lassen, wie es jeder selber für richtig hält? Unfassbar diese intolerenten Gartenzwerge damals wie heute.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sozialismus zu fordern reicht mir völlig aus um zu wissen, dass ich das nicht will.
> Natürlich werden die nicht vom späteren Zwang und der Gleichmacherei reden.



Also hast du keine Ahnung, was genau geplant ist?
Man muss sich das mal durchlesen, was Esken und Walter Borjans in ihrem Positionspoapier stehen haben.
So wollen sie eine deutlich höhere CO2 Steuer erwirken.
Der Mindestlohn soll erhöht werden.
Die Investitionen sollen erhöht werden. 500 Milliarden in 10 Jahren. Vor allem in Bildung. Infrastruktur und Klimaschutz.

Also, ich kann da jetzt keine DDR sehen aber du kannst das ja mal erklären.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nööö, eine Toilette für alle reicht. Einfach alles auf Kabinen umbauen, dann warten auch alle gleich lange. So macht es das Ihmerauschen, meine Stamm"kneipe".



Ich bin ein riesen Fan von Unisex Toiletten.
Aber wenn ich das meiner Frau vorschlage, ernte ich nur einen Stinkefinger.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nööö, eine Toilette für alle reicht. Einfach alles auf Kabinen umbauen, dann warten auch alle gleich lange. So macht es das Ihmerauschen, meine Stamm"kneipe".
> 
> Dieses ganze jämmerliche Gefasel von _"Gendermainstream" _oder "_Genderideologie"_ ist genau ein Beispiel für sich wiederholende Geschichte, weil auch die Drecksnazis die liberalen Zwanziger mit einer Marlene Dietrich in Hosen, was für ein Skandal, eine Frau in Hosen. in ihre Gartenzwergwelt zurückgedreht haben. Warum können die heutigen Rechten nicht einfach die Menschen glücklich werden lassen, wie es jeder selber für richtig hält? Unfassbar diese intolerenten Gartenzwerge damals wie heute.



Weil ich dazu gezwungen werde, da mitzumachen. Wäre das nicht so, wäre mir das alles egal, soll das an den Unis bleiben. Es geht aber langsam in den Alltag über.



> Man muss sich das mal durchlesen, was Esken und Walter Borjans in ihrem Positionspoapier stehen haben.


Schau mal hier, ist von der ARD: YouTube
https://www.daserste.de/information/politik-weltgeschehen/kontraste/videosextern/saskia-esken-in-kuendigungsaffaere-verwickelt-104.html 
So jemand will sich also für Arbeiterrechte einsetzen. 

Höhere CO2-Steuer wird am Klima nichts ändern, entweder das CO2 wird im Ausland emittiert oder die Leute bezahlen das. Wer sich nen Audi Q8 leisten kann kann auch die lächerliche CO2-Steuer zahlen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, ist von der ARD: YouTube
> https://www.daserste.de/information/politik-weltgeschehen/kontraste/videosextern/saskia-esken-in-kuendigungsaffaere-verwickelt-104.html
> So jemand will sich also für Arbeiterrechte einsetzen.



Und das hat jetzt was genau mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Dezember 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das hat jetzt was genau mit dem Thema zu tun?



Dass die eben sich alles so hinbiegen wie es es wollen und auf dem Papier für andere Dinge stehen als sie dann in der Realität machen.
Das ist aber nicht auf die SPD beschränkt.


----------



## owned139 (23. Dezember 2019)

Slezer schrieb:


> Der Rotkäppchen hat wirklich irgendwelche Zwänge.
> 
> Liest nicht, jeder mit einer anderen Meinung ist braun und ganz Bayern ist eh ein Nazi. Das kann er doch nicht ernst meinen?



Die Dame kennt nur Schubladendenken und für sie ist jeder rechts, der nicht die selbe Denkweise hat wie sie. Wer nicht ihr Freund ist, der ist ihr Feind. Typisches schwarz/weiß Denken halt.
Woher kennen wir das nur? Hmmm.

Schöner Beitrag von ihr ist auch der hier:



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was schreibst Du kleiner Rassist für einen Schwachsinn.
> Ich rede immer von "Männer", es ist egal woi sie herkommen.
> Die Täter sind M Ä N N E R. Lege mir also nicht Deine
> rassistischen Gedanken in den Mund. Du faselst
> ...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Dezember 2019)

owned139 schrieb:


> Die Dame kennt nur Schubladen-Denken und für sie ist jeder Rechts, der nicht die selbe Denkweise hat, wie sie. Wer nicht ihr Freund ist, der ist ihr Feind. Typisches schwarz/weiß denken halt.
> Woher wir das nur kennen? Hmmm.
> 
> Schöner Beitrag von ihr ist auch der hier:



Die Männerfeindlichkeit des Feminismus in Kombination mit dem Gendeismus ist auch noch so eine Sache auf die ich verzichten kann.


----------



## JePe (23. Dezember 2019)

Tja. Und Egoismus im Endstadium ist nun wieder etwas, worauf ich gut verzichten kann. So hat eben jeder sein Paeckchen zu tragen.

In der Karibik gibt es uebrigens Inseln zu kaufen. Da lebst Du dann ganz alleine und nach Deinen eigenen Regeln, musst auf niemanden Ruecksicht nehmen und kannst Dich schon bald am erfundenen Klimawandel erfreuen. Der Dich nicht nachteilig treffen wird, weil auf Deinem Deregulierungsparadise Island ja der Forschungsdrang zu optimalen, weil zwangbefreiten Problemloesungen fuehren wird.

Falls Du gerade knapp bei Kasse bist und eine Privatinsel ausscheidet, wirst Du Dich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden muessen, Schland nicht alleine zu bewohnen und hinnehmen muessen, dass Deine Freiheit da endet, wo sie im Konflikt mit den Rechten Anderer steht. So machen wir das in Schland schon eine ganze Weile und ich neige dazu zu sagen, dass sich das Grundprinzip der Konsensgesellschaft auch bewaehrt hat.

Darf ich mich noch auf die drei Beispiele fuer "Bullshit-Jobs" freuen? Ist ja schliesslich fast Weihnachten und da haette ich gerne was unterm Baum.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Dezember 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das hat jetzt was genau mit dem Thema zu tun?


Natürlich gar nichts. Aber die gut organisierten Rechten achten darauf, dass unangenehme Themen zerredet werden. Du siehst es immer am zeitgleichen Einfall bestimmter Zeitgenossen. Ignorieren hilft. Ich gebe bestimmten Gruppen keine Bühne mehr. Man lässt das Gestammel am besten ins Leere laufen und zeigt nur die gröbsten strafrechtlichen Auswürfe an. Findet sich ja immer wieder genug. Wer Rechtstaatlichkeit nicht verstehen, respektieren und leben will, wird sie spüren.

Ärgerlich an diesem Forum ist einzig, dass man den ignorierten Dummfug in Zitaten anderer User dann doch sieht.

Aber jetzt zurück zum Thema. Gut, die Sozialdemokraten wurden von den Rechtsextremen immer als der Teufel in Person hingestellt. Damals wie heute. Aber wer hat denn Rechte wie bezahlten Urlaub, bezahlte Krankheitstage, Sozialversicherungen etc. erstritten?  Kleiner Tipp, die Rechtsextremen waren es nicht und haben auch heute wieder rein gar nichts in der Richtung auf der Agenda.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Dezember 2019)

> Darf ich mich noch auf die drei Beispiele fuer "Bullshit-Jobs" freuen?  Ist ja schliesslich fast Weihnachten und da haette ich gerne was unterm  Baum.


Gender-Beauftragte
Haufenweise Verwaltungsangestellte, die künstlich erzeugte Arbeit aufgrund von komplizierten Gesetzen erledigen (z.B. in den Ämtern).
Datenschutzbeauftragte, die aufgrund der unklaren Gesetzeslage mehr Arbeit haben als notwendig.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Dezember 2019)

So Dj jetzt überleg mal ob du die DSGVO ansich schlecht findest oder nur die Durchführung...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> So Dj jetzt überleg mal ob du die DSGVO ansich schlecht findest oder nur die Durchführung...



Die Durchführung. An sich ist das nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Dezember 2019)

Eben und wenn du das so geschrieben hättest könnte man auch viel besser drüber reden.


----------



## JePe (23. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Gender-Beauftragte



Ist jetzt eher ein Buzzword als ein konkretes Beispiel, aber sei´s drum:

Was soll das sein? Ich kenne nur die _Gleichstellungs_beauftragte. Die folgt implizit aus Art. 3 GG und ihre Berufung und Aufgaben ergeben sich aus den jeweiligen Bundes- und Landesgesetzen. Wie kann die teuflische SPD schuld sein an den Gleichstellungsbeauftragten in Bayern und was genau ist an Gleichstellung so furchtbar? Denn wieviel die zu tun haben liegt ja nun weniger an ihnen selbst als an der Gesellschaft?

Kann es sein, dass Du Gleichstellung einfach doof findest und Dir auch da eher ein deregulierter "Markt" vorschwebt?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Haufenweise Verwaltungsangestellte, die künstlich erzeugte Arbeit aufgrund von komplizierten Gesetzen erledigen (z.B. in den Ämtern).



Wie gesagt, denselben Vorwurf umformuliert wieder und wieder zu erheben, ist kein Beispiel, ueber das man sachlich diskutieren koennte. Aber sei´s drum:

Verwaltungsangestellte, die sich an Gesetze halten muessen. Potzblitz! Das ist nun wirklich Sozialismus als reinstes Destillat. Auf die Strasse gesetzt gehoert das Pack, damit es sich mit dem Rest um die mindestlohnbefreiten Jobs in der deregulierten Wirtschaft balgen kann, jawollja!

Du wuerdest gerne auch die Tempo 30-Zone vor dem Kindergarten abschaffen, weil sie Dich in Deiner Freiheit einschraenkt, stimmt´s? Und den Verkehrspolizisten, der die Geschwindigkeit misst, koennte man dann auch gleich feuern. Oder ihn SPD-Mitglieder ueberwachen lassen!



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Datenschutzbeauftragte, die aufgrund der unklaren Gesetzeslage mehr Arbeit haben als notwendig.



Ist jetzt zwar auch wieder nur eine nicht belegte Behauptung und vor allem keine diskutierbare Position, aber sei´s drum:

Was bedeutet das denn konkret? Dass Du Datenschutzbeauftragte fuer Ballast haelst, der ueber Bord geworfen gehoert oder dass die Gesetze besser gemacht sein sollten? Und falls Letzteres zutraefe - welche konkrete Passage in welchem Gesetz beanstandest Du denn da genau?

Denn so mutet es doch sehr so an, als wuerdest Du hier nur einzeilige Parolen nachbellen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Dezember 2019)

> Was soll das sein?


Die Leute, die viele nicht leiden können, weil sie Dinge tun, die fast keiner will.
Beispiel: Drittes Klo im Betrieb, gleich viele Frauenklos in einem betrieb mit 95% Männern. So Zeugt gibt es und es braucht keiner.



> Was bedeutet das denn konkret? Dass Du Datenschutzbeauftragte fuer  Ballast haelst, der ueber Bord geworfen gehoert oder dass die Gesetze  besser gemacht sein sollten? Und falls Letzteres zutraefe - welche  konkrete Passage in welchem Gesetz beanstandest Du denn da genau?


Die Unklarheit. Alles wird schwammig formuliert. Dann noch die Realitätsferne. Es nervt, dass ich bei selbstverständlichen Dingen was unterschreiben muss.
Beim Bäcker was vorbestellen: Ich gebe dem den Namen und gehe dann davon aus, dass der den speichert, weil das eben für diese Dienstleistung notwendig ist. 
Hier gibt es jetzt stellen, die lassen einen dann ne Seite Kleingedrucktes unterschreiben.
Das hat man bei der DSGVO nicht bedacht. 
Die Datensammelei durch Unternehmen wie Microsoft oder Google geht aber ungestört weiter.


----------



## JePe (23. Dezember 2019)

Irgendwie kann ich da den Bogen zum "Problem SPD" nicht wirklich schlagen? Liegt vielleicht daran, dass da wieder nur Geblubber steht und keine einzige konkrete Silbe (ich musste bei meinem Baecker noch nie irgendetwas unterschreiben). Weshalb ich an dieser Stelle auch raus aus diesem Diskussionsstrang bin. Wenn Du ueber konkrete Dinge sprechen moechtest - let us know. Fuer diffusen Weltschmerz empfehle ich die Rubrik Leserbriefe in der Brigitte.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Dezember 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich da den Bogen zum "Problem SPD" nicht wirklich schlagen? Liegt vielleicht daran, dass da wieder nur Geblubber steht und keine einzige konkrete Silbe (ich musste bei meinem Baecker noch nie irgendetwas unterschreiben). Weshalb ich an dieser Stelle auch raus aus diesem Diskussionsstrang bin. Wenn Du ueber konkrete Dinge sprechen moechtest - let us know. Fuer diffusen Weltschmerz empfehle ich die Rubrik Leserbriefe in der Brigitte.



Die SPD macht bei sowas mit. Der Genderquatsch wird von der SPD unterstützt. DSGVO in der jetzigen Form auch.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Dezember 2019)

Also an Gleichstellungsbeauftragten ist schlecht, dass nur Frauen dieses Amt ausüben dürfen.
Das muss geändert werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also an Gleichstellungsbeauftragten ist schlecht, dass nur Frauen dieses Amt ausüben dürfen.
> Das muss geändert werden.



Geht bei mir in die Kategorie Männerdiskriminierung.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Gender-Beauftragte
> Haufenweise Verwaltungsangestellte, die künstlich erzeugte Arbeit aufgrund von komplizierten Gesetzen erledigen (z.B. in den Ämtern).
> Datenschutzbeauftragte, die aufgrund der unklaren Gesetzeslage mehr Arbeit haben als notwendig.



Du bist also dagegen, dass alle Menschen gleich sind und die gleichen Rechte haben? Also ein Recht, das im Grundgesetz dieses Landes verankert ist.
Wogegen bist du noch?
Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar? Ich meine, würde ist ja können, nicht müssen, oder?
Freie Fahrt für freie Bürger? Weg mit Umweltauflagen für die Industrie?
Was genau will eigentlich die Afd? Die lehnt den Menschen gemachten Klimawandel ja ab. Ergo braucht es ja weder Klima noch Umweltschutz, da sich das eh von selbst regelt, oder?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Geht bei mir in die Kategorie Männerdiskriminierung.



Du kannst dich ja mal dafür einsetzen, dass es mehr Männer in Kitas und Grundschulen gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Dezember 2019)

Ab jetzt wird themenfremder SPAM wieder gemeldet. Spielt woanders, Kinder


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Dezember 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du bist also dagegen, dass alle Menschen gleich sind und die gleichen Rechte haben? Also ein Recht, das im Grundgesetz dieses Landes verankert ist.
> Wogegen bist du noch?
> Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar? Ich meine, würde ist ja können, nicht müssen, oder?
> Freie Fahrt für freie Bürger? Weg mit Umweltauflagen für die Industrie?
> Was genau will eigentlich die Afd? Die lehnt den Menschen gemachten Klimawandel ja ab. Ergo braucht es ja weder Klima noch Umweltschutz, da sich das eh von selbst regelt, oder?


Menschen sind nicht gleich. Sieht man am Aussehen, am Verhalten und an Interessen. Das ist aber nichts Schlimmes und auch gut so.
Das wollen die Sozialisten halt nicht einsehen. War bei den Nationalsozialisten auch nicht anders, da sollten auch alle einem Ideal folgen. Ist zwar später im Sozialismus nicht so extrem gewesen wie im Nationalsozialismus, die Richtung ist aber gleich.

Zur AfD:
Ich halte von der nicht viel. 
Die bringen Rechtsextreme an höhere Positionen.
Diese werden Freiheiten auch einschränken, wenn sie die Macht dazu haben. Ich würde Herrn Höcke oder Herrn Kalbitz nicht wählen, weil mir deren Ausrichtung nicht passt.


----------



## JePe (23. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also an Gleichstellungsbeauftragten ist schlecht, dass nur Frauen dieses Amt ausüben dürfen.
> Das muss geändert werden.



Was ist schlecht daran, wenn das Geschlecht in der Minderheit - und ueber das sprechen wir hier im Regelfall - eine Vertreterin benennt, die sich um dessen Angelegenheiten bemueht? Es gibt schon einen Grund fuer diese Regelung, so wie es auch einen Grund dafuer gibt, weshalb leitende Angestellte bei Betriebsratswahlen draussen bleiben muessen. Und der Grund heisst nicht etwa Maennerdiskriminierung, sondern Interessenskonflikt. Es mag ja sein, dass es auch Maenner gibt, die ehrlichen Herzens und guten Willens waeren, fuer Frauenrechte Stimme und Arsch zu erheben. Ich habe aber Verstaendnis dafuer, dass der Gesetzgeber sich darauf nicht verlassen wollte und Gerichte diese Auffassung regelmaessig bestaetigen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Geht bei mir in die Kategorie Männerdiskriminierung.


So einfach ist das nicht.
Auch an JePe
Es macht ja schon Sinn, dass die Minderheit einen Gleichstellungsbeauftragten stellen darf, nur leider hat keine Sau daran gedacht, dass irgendwo auch Männer die Minderheit sind und es jetzt auch "Divers" gibt.

Bei uns an der Uni wurde letztens auch eine Gleichstellungsbeauftragte gewählt. Wahlbeteiligung von 0,5 Prozent, weil das niemand ernst nehmen kann.


----------



## JePe (23. Dezember 2019)

Der Einwand waere zulaessig, wenn es in nennenswerter Haeufung vorkaeme, dass Maenner 1) in der Minderheit sind und 2) von Frauen systematisch benachteiligt werden. Weder habe ich belastbare Zahlen dazu noch glaube ich, dass das so in der Praxis vorkommt; jedenfalls nicht in einer Haeufigkeit, die ein Gesetz rechtfertigt. Wie gesagt, das Problem sind nicht die Gleichstellungsbeauftragten, sondern die Notwendigkeit, solche Stellen zu schaffen - und die erwaechst aus dem gesellschaftlichen Klima. Dass diese Notwendigkeit vom dominierenden Geschlecht nicht gesehen (oder akzeptiert) wird, trifft keine Aussage darueber, ob sie besteht. Unsere leitenden Angestellten fanden einen Betriebsrat auch teuer, unnoetig und buerokratisch und waren sich auch nicht zu schade dafuer, windschiefe DDR-Vergleiche anzustellen.

Grundrechte sind immer Minderheitenrechte. Die Mehrheit braucht kein Gesetz. Die Mehrheit schafft einfach Fakten.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Dezember 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Grundrechte sind immer Minderheitenrechte. Die Mehrheit braucht kein Gesetz. Die Mehrheit schafft einfach Fakten.


Dann soll da auch Minderheit stehen und nicht Frauen. Ich rede auch nicht von Männerfeindlichkeit, aber ich sage ganz klar, dass da jemand nicht zu Ende gedacht hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Menschen sind nicht gleich. Sieht man am Aussehen.....


Oh ja, da sind wir ja wieder beim Thema. Das konnten die Braunen früher auch ganz toll, Gesichtsvermessung und so ....
_
".... [SIZE=-1]Wie das vom  Wissenschaftsfonds FWF geförderte Projekt aufzeigt, sollte die damals  durchgeführte anthropologische Untersuchung den Nachweis der "rassischen  Andersartigkeit" von Juden belegen. ...."[/SIZE]_
Anthropologie zur NS-Zeit: Vermessungen aufgearbeitet - ORF ON Science

Wann lernt ihr, dass es darum geht, allen Menschen, unabhängig von äußeren Merkmalen, Herkunft, Geschlecht und Religion die gleichen Chancen zu geben. Benachteiligungen zu erkennen und mit Förderungen zu minimieren. Was ist daran so verkehrt? Warum haben es in diesem Staate Arbeiterkinder so schwer, ein Studium zu überstehen und welche Fertigkeiten dafür wurden ihnen im Elternhaus nicht vermitteln. Das zu ändern lohnt, für die Menschen und für den Staat,



JePe schrieb:


> Grundrechte sind immer Minderheitenrechte. Die  Mehrheit braucht kein Gesetz. Die Mehrheit schafft einfach  Fakten.


Genau darum geht es doch in diesem Thema. Die Nazi hatten defakto ein Recht des Stärkeren und bestimmte Gruppen wünschen sich das heute ebenso. Die allgemeinen Menschenrechte, aus denen Minderheitenschutz entspringt, sind für diese Gruppen ein Greuel. Lesen wir auch hier an jeder Stelle.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Oh ja, da sind wir ja wieder beim Thema. Das konnten die Braunen früher auch ganz toll, Gesichtsvermessung und so ....
> _
> ".... [SIZE=-1]Wie das vom  Wissenschaftsfonds FWF geförderte Projekt aufzeigt, sollte die damals  durchgeführte anthropologische Untersuchung den Nachweis der "rassischen  Andersartigkeit" von Juden belegen. ...."[/SIZE]_
> Anthropologie zur NS-Zeit: Vermessungen aufgearbeitet - ORF ON Science
> ...



Chancengleicheit und Gleichstellung sind 2 völlig verschiedene Dinge.
Und ja, die Nationalsozialisten haben sich nicht für die Freiheit der Leute eingesetzt, sondern die sollten bzw. mussten einem Ideal entsprechen.
Sowas brauchen wir nicht nochmal.


----------



## owned139 (23. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Oh ja, da sind wir ja wieder beim Thema. Das konnten die Braunen früher auch ganz toll, Gesichtsvermessung und so ....
> _
> ".... [SIZE=-1]Wie das vom  Wissenschaftsfonds FWF geförderte Projekt aufzeigt, sollte die damals  durchgeführte anthropologische Untersuchung den Nachweis der "rassischen  Andersartigkeit" von Juden belegen. ...."[/SIZE]_
> Anthropologie zur NS-Zeit: Vermessungen aufgearbeitet - ORF ON Science
> ...



Das hat er überhaupt nie behauptet? Seine Aussage war, dass Menschen nicht gleich sind und das ist absolut korrekt. Sieht man am besten in der Medizin: Gruener Star (Glaukom) | Augenheilkunde Linke & Kloock


----------



## Mahoy (23. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Chancengleicheit und Gleichstellung sind 2 völlig verschiedene Dinge.



Gleichstellung ist (in Deutschland) der behördliche geregelte Vorgang zur Erreichen von Chancengleichheit. Das sagt ja schon der Begriff: Benachteiligte sollen so gestellt werden, dass sie möglichst die gleichen Chancen haben.



owned139 schrieb:


> Das hat er überhaupt nie behauptet? Seine Aussage war, dass Menschen nicht gleich sind und das ist absolut korrekt. Sieht man am besten in der Medizin: Gruener Star (Glaukom) | Augenheilkunde Linke & Kloock



Es geht um rechtliche Gleichstellung, und vor dem Gesetz sind Menschen eben doch gleich.

Weiblich zu sein ist - zumindest meines Wissens - keine Krankheit, geht jedoch trotzdem immer noch mit Benachteiligungen einher.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Gleichstellung ist (in Deutschland) der behördliche geregelte Vorgang zur Erreichen von Chancengleichheit. Das sagt ja schon der Begriff: Benachteiligte sollen so gestellt werden, dass sie möglichst die gleichen Chancen haben.



Ist es im Realbetrieb aber nicht.
Gleichstellung ist praktisch Ergebnisgleichheit.
Man will am Ende keine Unterschiede im Ergebnis haben.
Chancengleichheit bedeutet, dass jedem die gleichen Möglichkeiten gegeben werden, was der Einzelne aber draus macht ist seine Sache.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist es im Realbetrieb aber nicht.
> Gleichstellung ist praktisch Ergebnisgleichheit.



Nur in Ausnahmenfällen, beispielsweise wenn Männer und Frauen für gleiche Arbeitsleistung unterschiedlich entlohnt werden.

Ansonsten geht es darum, historisch gewachsene Strukturen zu korrigieren, die Frauen systematisch benachteiligen. In einem männlich dominierten Unternehmen haben es Frauen trotz gleicher Qualifikation im Regelfall schwerer, weil sich zum Beispiel jemand an zusätzlichen Toiletten stört oder weil man sich im Büro nicht mehr ungestört am Sack kratzen kann wie unter rein männlichen Kollegen.  

Gilt natürlich andernorts auch vice versa. In weiblich dominierten Berufen wäre ich total für einen Gleichstellungsbeauftragten, der seinen unterdrückten und arg gebeutelten Geschlechtsgenossen hilft, sich gegen das Weibsvolk durchzusetzen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Dezember 2019)

Wenn im Rahmen der Frauenförderung Frauen bevorzugt werden, dann haben wir eben KEINE Chancengleichheit.
Wird aber halt von der Politik so gewollt.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn im Rahmen der Frauenförderung Frauen bevorzugt werden, dann haben wir eben KEINE Chancengleichheit.



Man muss nur etwas weiter blicken, als der Arm lang ist: Jahrhundertelange Benachteiligung kann man nicht ausgleichen, ohne punktuell diejenigen zu benachteiligen, die jahrhundertelang bevorzugt waren. Das Knifflige ist es, das Individuum bei diesem flächigen Ausgleich nicht zu sehr zu benachteiligen.

Ansonsten ist es ein ganz simpler Ausgleich:
Wirf eine Weile Streichhölzer bevorzugt in ein Glas und nur selten Streichhölzer in ein zweites Glas, und die Gläser werden ungleich gefüllt sein, obwohl sich beide gleichermaßen zur Aufbewahrung von Streichhölzern eignen.
Damit am Ende in beiden Gläsern die gleiche Zahl Streichhölzer zu finden ist, muss man anschließend für eine Weile mehr Streichhölzer in zweite Glas werfen.
Wenn die Zahl der Streichhölzer begrenzt ist, muss man aus dem ersten Glas sogar welche herausnehmen, damit sich am Ende ein beiden Gläsern die gleiche Zahl Streichhölzer befinden kann.
Das Gute daran ist: Da beide Gläser im selben Schrank stehen, haben wir alle trotzdem noch die selbe Zahl an Streichhölzern. Nur gerechter verteilt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Dezember 2019)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen, wieder eine kleine Parallele. Es geht wieder los, als nächsten kommen dann wieder die Schilder:
"Teutsche, kauft nicht bei ...._ ( bei Gelegenheit einsetzen )_

_"... „Allen deutschen Familien ein ruhiges und friedliches Weihnachtsfest“. Auf einem anderen Schild steht der Satz: „Wir wollen hier weg“. ..._
_...soll bei einer der Schaufensterpuppen der rechte Arm nach oben gezeigt haben. ...."_
Weiterer Eklat in Sachsen: Geschaeft wuenscht „deutschen Familien“ frohe Weihnachten


Was mag in solchen durchgeknallten Köpfen vorgehen? Es stimmt mich fassungslos
#brauneFratze


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen, wieder eine kleine Parallele. Es geht wieder los, als nächsten kommen dann wieder die Schilder:
> "Teutsche, kauft nicht bei ...._ ( bei Gelegenheit einsetzen )_
> 
> Weiterer Eklat in Sachsen: Geschaeft wuenscht „deutschen Familien“ frohe Weihnachten
> Was mag in solchen durchgeknallten Köpfen vorgehen? Es stimmt mich fassungslos


Habe das selbst in einem Radioforum mitbekommen, wo sich jemand beschwert hat, dass man ein Frohes Fest wünscht. Da wurde es dann so formuliert, dass nur Gläubige gemeint sind. 
Der Beigeschmack hier mit dem rechten Arm ist dann noch was anderes.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Dezember 2019)

Reingehen
"Ich wünsche ihnen keine schöne Weihnachten"
Rausgehen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Reingehen
> "Ich wünsche ihnen keine schöne Weihnachten"
> Rausgehen



Oder den Irren keine Medienplatform bieten. Die haben wegen so nem Unsinn jetzt deutschlandweit Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Dezember 2019)

Puh wie denn? Mit sozialen Netzwerken kommt das automatisch...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Puh wie denn? Mit sozialen Netzwerken kommt das automatisch...



Indem man nicht jeden Furz von denen dann in den Medien auf die Startseite bringt.
Das mit dem Busfahrer z.B. war sowas. Wird tagelang drüber berichtet.


----------



## Mahoy (24. Dezember 2019)

Also, ich halte die Aufregung für verfrüht. Ich würde ja erst einmal reingehen und fragen, wie aktuell denn mein Ariernachweis sein müsste, damit ich in die Festwünsche eingeschlossen wäre ... Man will ja nichts falsch machen und in Teutschland muss ja auch alles seine Ordnung haben, nicht wahr?

(Wer Sarkasmus findet, ist zumindest nicht vollkommen verblödet und darf ihn daher behalten.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Also, ich halte die Aufregung für verfrüht.


Komisch ist immer nur, dass unsere besorgten Bürger jede braune Soße kleinreden wollen, aus jeder typisch männlichen Gewalt aber sofort ein riesen Buhei machen, wenn der Täter keinen Ariernachweis hat. Daran erkennt man sie, unsere liebenswerten besorgten Bürger

Egal, ich wünsche allen ein paar friedliche und bersinnliche Tage, jedem Athisten, jedem Gläubigem und allen sonstigen


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Dezember 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Indem man nicht jeden Furz von denen dann in den Medien auf die Startseite bringt.
> Das mit dem Busfahrer z.B. war sowas. Wird tagelang drüber berichtet.


Stimmt. Die Morddrohungen ließ man ja unter den Tisch fallen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Dezember 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die Morddrohungen ließ man ja unter den Tisch fallen.



Die müssen sofort der Polizei gemeldet werden.
Wir brauchen nicht Lübcke 2.0.


----------



## owned139 (24. Dezember 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die Morddrohungen ließ man ja unter den Tisch fallen.



Es fällt so vieles unterm Tisch in diesem Land. Als Beispiel die Berateraffäre von Frau von der Leyen.
Das soll auch keine Relativierung sein, sondern Kritik an der Politik.


----------



## JePe (24. Dezember 2019)

Wenn ich "von der Leyen Berateraffäre" bei Google einwerfe, habe ich ca. 122.000 Treffer. Weit vom Tisch gefallen kann es also nicht sein, Untersuchungsausschuss inklusive.

EDIT: Oh, ein relativierender Nachtrag, der keine Relativierung sein soll, sondern Kritik an etwas anderem. And the Subtilitaetsoskar goes to ...


----------



## owned139 (24. Dezember 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Wenn ich "von der Leyen Berateraffäre" bei Google einwerfe, habe ich ca. 122.000 Treffer. Weit vom Tisch gefallen kann es also nicht sein, Untersuchungsausschuss inklusive.


Und die Geschichte mit dem Busfahrer ist aktueller und liefert mir 23.000+ Ergebnisse und was sagt das nun? Absolut gar nichts.



JePe schrieb:


> EDIT: Oh, ein relativierender Nachtrag, der keine Relativierung sein soll, sondern Kritik an etwas anderem. And the Subtilitaetsoskar goes to ...


Bullshit. Ich wollte nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass das Problem hier nicht nur im rechten Bereich liegt, sondern an unserer kompletten politische Führungsebene.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Dezember 2019)

So ganz Unrecht hat owned139 nicht. Rechtsextremismus, Faschismus und Rassismus sind wie Krankheitserreger: sie sind im Grunde immer und überall vorhanden, aber sie brauchen ein entsprechendes Klima, um sich gefährlich zu vermehren.
Auch der damalige Nationalsozialismus gedieh im Klima der Politik der Weimarer Republik mit allenfalls schwach ausgeprrägtem demokratischen Verständnis in der Politik sowie kaum Rechtfertigungsdruck gegenüber dem Wähler. Die Mütter und Vätern des Grundgesetzes der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist es gelungen, die meisten Schwächen der Weimarer Verfassung auszubügeln, aber den inneren Schweinehund wird man nicht so schnell los.

ABER: Die Kontrolle der Politik wiederum muss vom Volk ausgehen. Mit einer Bevölkerung, die zu gefühlt drei Fünfteln aus Idioten, drei Fünfteln aus politisch Desinteressierten und mindestens einem Fünftel Extremisten unterschiedlichster Coleur (Schnittmengen nicht nur möglich, sondern sogar sehr wahrscheinlich) besteht, ist nun einmal im wahrsten Sinne kein Staat zu machen. Außer vielleicht letzten Endes ein Führerstaat, in dem man das Denken ein paar Wenigen überlassen kann, bis sie einen in den Untergang dirigieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Januar 2020)

Hier mal wieder ein gutes Interview zum Thema. Anmachen, zuhören und nachdenken ...

Und er nennt mein politisches Lieblingswort: Ich bin nämlich auch_ "Verfassungspatriot"
_Und er widerspricht mir natürlich, weil die Unterschiede der Weimarer Republik zu den
heutigen Zuständen überwiegen. Ja, natürlich, trotzdem geht es darum bestimmte 
faschistische Richtungen, die heute wieder zu erkennen sind, zu bennenen und zu 
bekämpfen.

*75 Jahre Kriegsende„Auseinandersetzung mit deutscher Vergangenheit bleibt Herausforderung“*
_Der  Historiker Heinrich August Winkler hält den Umgang mit dem Erbe des  Zweiten Weltkriegs für eine Frage, die auch künftige Generationen  umtreiben wird. Das Scheitern der Demokratie zu Zeiten der Weimarer  Republik sei eine Grunderfahrung, die „uns sensibel halten muss“, sagte  er im Dlf._
75 Jahre Kriegsende


----------



## Adi1 (11. Januar 2020)

Vlt. sollten die Menschen mal wieder ihr Hirn einschalten,
statt jeden Mist über irgendwelche sogenannte "sozialen Netzwerke"
kommentieren zu müssen.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Januar 2020)

Salve,

beim braunen Mob nichts neues, eher wird es täglich schlimmer!

Karamba Diaby: Einschussloecher im Buero von SPD-Politiker in Halle - DER SPIEGEL

Berlin: Architekturbuero verschickt rassistische Absage an Bewerber - DER SPIEGEL

Alma Zadic: Sebastian Kurz springt seiner gruenen Ministerin nach Hetze bei - WELT


----------



## HardwareHighlander (29. Januar 2020)

Die müssen sich ja nicht wundern, dass sich die Geschichte eventuell wiederholt, wenn mit solchen Mitteln gekämpft wird.

Wenn man auf Facebook einen Post veröffentlicht, indem "Martin Sellner" vorkommt, dann wird er ohne Begründung gelöscht.
Auf dem besten Weg zum chinesischen Modell. Also ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es wirklich so weit kommt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L2FNZyxBjhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer nicht passt, wird einfach mal zur gefährlichen Person erklärt und existiert dann nicht mehr im öffentlichen Diskurs. Zeit wirds Facebook zu zerschlagen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Januar 2020)

Noch zum Thema Hassrede: Ich habe neulich einen Post bei Twitter gemeldet, in dem jemand Friedrich Merz als Ar***gesicht bezeichnete. Twitter sagt später, dass dies kein Verstoß sei.
Von daher wundert mich die ganze Diskussion darüber gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Wenn man auf Facebook einen Post veröffentlicht, indem _ [hier steht der Name irgend eines unbedeutenden Rechtsextremen, AdR. ]_ vorkommt, dann wird er ohne Begründung gelöscht.


Was interessiert Dich an den Worten eines rechtsextremen Hasspredigers, der nachweislich lügt und betrügt dass sich die Balken biegen? Und "_Die"_, die sich nicht wundern sollen, sind die Demokraten in diesem Lande. Lies einfach mal unsere Verfassung, insbesondere Artikel 20 und dann sei Dir sicher, dass wir heute schon Menschen wie Höcke, die unsere demokratische Grundordnung beseitigen wollen  "mit allen Mittel" bekämpfen dürfen. Und die Verfassung erlaubt im Fall des Falles ausdrücklich alle Mittel. Nicht umsonst wird jeder Attentäter auf Hitler heute als Held verehrt.

Art 20 GG - Einzelnorm


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was interessiert Dich an den Worten eines rechtsextremen Hasspredigers, der nachweislich lügt und betrügt dass sich die Balken biegen? Und "_Die"_, die sich nicht wundern sollen, sind die Demokraten in diesem Lande. Lies einfach mal unsere Verfassung, insbesondere Artikel 20 und dann sei Dir sicher, dass wir heute schon Menschen wie Höcke, die unsere demokratische Grundordnung beseitigen wollen  "mit allen Mittel" bekämpfen dürfen. Und die Verfassung erlaubt im Fall des Falles ausdrücklich alle Mittel. Nicht umsonst wird jeder Attentäter auf Hitler heute als Held verehrt.
> 
> Art 20 GG - Einzelnorm


Wenn dann den jemand in einem Post nennt und kritisiert wir der Post auch gelöscht.
Das ist also auch ok?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Januar 2020)

> (4) Gegen jeden, der es unternimmt, diese Ordnung  zu beseitigen, haben alle Deutschen das Recht zum Widerstand, wenn  andere Abhilfe nicht möglich ist.





> Lies einfach mal unsere Verfassung, insbesondere Artikel 20 und dann sei  Dir sicher, dass wir heute schon Menschen wie Höcke, die unsere  demokratische Grundordnung beseitigen wollen  "mit allen Mittel"  bekämpfen dürfen.


Das ist Bullshit, denn Höcke und Hitler sind 2 Paar Stiefel. Höcke arbeitet nicht mit den Methoden Hitlers, sondern nutzt unser Wahlsystem zum Aufstieg.
Zudem funktionieren unsere Justiz sowie unsere Gerichte. Wenn also ein Verstoß vorliegt muss zuerst dieser Weg gegangen werden, bevor körperliche Angriffe legal werden.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (29. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was interessiert Dich an den Worten eines rechtsextremen Hasspredigers, der nachweislich lügt und betrügt dass sich die Balken biegen?



Deine Meinung interessiert diesbezüglich nicht, es geht nicht darum, dass diese Person nicht mehr auf Facebook posten darf, sondern das sämtliche Diskussionen diese Person betreffend gelöscht werden, also auch Diskussionen die vor ihm warnen. Das ist zutiefst antidemokratisch. Hat schon was von Nordkorea.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und "_Die"_, die sich nicht wundern sollen, sind die Demokraten in diesem Lande.



Nein, wenn politische Gegner aus der Diskussion ausgeschlossen werden, dann dürfen sich die, die den politischen Gegner ausschließen, nicht mehr Demokraten nennen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Lies einfach mal unsere Verfassung, insbesondere Artikel 20 und dann sei Dir sicher, dass wir heute schon Menschen wie Höcke, die unsere demokratische Grundordnung beseitigen wollen  "mit allen Mittel" bekämpfen dürfen.



Wenn man deine Äußerungen so liest, bist du gar nicht weit weg von Martin Sellner. Beide seit ihr am äußeren Rand, nur einmal links und einmal rechts. Nur bisher waren die Spielregeln soweit festgelegt, dass beide Seiten ihren einseitigen Sermon an den Rändern kund tun dürfen und dass im Netz darüber diskutiert werden darf.

Diese Spielregeln haben sich mit solchen Schritten ja offenbar geändert.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und die Verfassung erlaubt im Fall des Falles ausdrücklich alle Mittel.



Ich dachte Sellner ist ein Österreicher und kein Deutscher? (Weiß ich jetzt nicht genau).



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst wird jeder Attentäter auf Hitler heute als Held verehrt.



Soll das jetzt ein Aufruf zum Mord sein?
Ne, lassen wir das, mit dir braucht man sich eh nicht zu unterhalten, du bist noch weiter am Rand des politischen Diskurses wie Sellner selbst.

Man fragt sich eh wieso du bei diesen Andeutungen bezüglich Mord und Co, überhaupt noch hier posten darfst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt ein Aufruf zum Mord sein?


Ich habe unsere Verfassung verlinkt und jedem der Spalter, der unsere Verfassung abschaffen will, sollte klar sein, auf welches Eis er sich damit begibt, Was ich mache ist nur, diesen Spaltern die möglichen Konsequenzen für ihre Handlungen vor Augen zu halten. Nicht ich rufe zu Mord und Totschlag auch, nein, dass machen unsere rechtsextremen Politiker, die Verständnis für brennende Häuser zeigen, die Menschen an der Grenze erschießen und Boote von Flüchtlingen versenken wollen. Verdrehe also nicht die Tatsachen. Es sind Höcke und Co., die zum Mord anstiften.

Facebook ist eine private Seite. Die haben Hausrecht. Das ist keine Regierungsseite. Unsere Regierierenden müssen Rechtsextreme sogar in Parlamenten dulden und können sich täglich die rechtsextremen Ergüsse anhören. Nein, die dürfen diesen Schund nicht löschen. Facebook darf das. 

Wo ist also Deìn Problem? Das einzige Problem sind die rechtsextremen Lügner. Und sie konsequent zu ignorieren ist richtig. Es gibt keine Diskussion zu Themen dieser Spalter, die geführt werden müsste.

Dieser Text ist 27 Jahre alt und aktueller denn je:
Wiglaf Droste: Mit Nazis reden


----------



## Sparanus (29. Januar 2020)

Na die Verfassung erlaubt ein Widerstandsrecht, ob das bis zur Tötung geht ist aber umstritten


----------



## HardwareHighlander (29. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=88jYOjwMnrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Martin Sellner, hier, offenbar in seiner Bude sitzend, also nicht im Gefängnis.
Dennoch werden ihm alle Konten gesperrt, auch sein Bankkonto. Das sind eindeutig faschistische Methoden.
Auch im Faschismus hat die herrschende Klasse die Banken eingesetzt und den Juden die Lebensgrundlage genommen, indem sie nicht nur die Konten gesperrt haben, sondern danach auch das Geld abgezogen haben.

Wenn er gegen die Gesetze in Österreich oder Deutschland verstößt, dann gehört er hinter Gitter. (Volksverhetzung oder ähnliches) und nicht mit solchen Nazi-Methoden zum Märtyrer hochstilisiert.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wo ist also Deìn Problem?



Hatte ich dir schon gesagt. EOD.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Januar 2020)

> Unsere Regierierenden müssen Rechtsextreme sogar in Parlamenten dulden  und können sich täglich die rechtsextremen Ergüsse anhören.


Das müssen die im Rahmen unserer Demokratie. Fefe hat dazu mal sinngemäß gesagt, dass man Rechtsextreme im Rahmen der Demokratie aushalten muss. Denn es gibt die, ob man will oder nicht.


> Es gibt keine Diskussion zu Themen dieser Spalter, die geführt werden müsste.


Also du bestimmst jetzt neuerdings, wer über was zu diskutieren hat und über was nicht?


> Und sie konsequent zu ignorieren ist richtig.


Hat sich ja prima bewährt. Wie kam dann die NPD in Landtage?
Wie schnitt Björn Höcke bei der Wahl so gut ab?
Ignoranz scheint nicht zu funktionieren, die haben eigene Informationskanäle an den Medien vorbei.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Januar 2020)

Die Videos habe ich gemeldet. Ich zitiere noch einmal einen der PCGH Administratoren

*Markus_Wollny* 
_".... Wer meint, strafrechtliche Grenzen ausloten zu müssen, der darf das  gerne bei seiner Mama oder meinetwegen in einer Polizeidienststelle  seiner Wahl tun. Aussagen, die auch nur nach § 130 III riechen, wollen  wir in unserem Forum nicht und werden so etwas daher definitiv löschen,  auch ohne zuvor einen Anwalt oder gar Richter um seine juristische  Meinung gebeten zu haben. ...."_


----------



## Andregee (29. Januar 2020)

Ideologische Verblendung extremer Ausprägung ist irgendwie was gruseliges egal auf welcher Seite 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Januar 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Ideologische Verblendung extremer Ausprägung ist irgendwie was gruseliges egal auf welcher Seite


So ist das halt mit extremen Gruppen. Wir haben eine Verfassung und die regelt die meisten Dinge. Unsere ersten 20 Paragraphen sind mehr oder weniger nicht zu ändern, oder anders gesagt, sie stehen nicht zur Diskussion. Einer dieser Punkte ist das Bekennen zu den universellen Menschenrechten. Andere sind die Gleichberechtigung oder die uneingeschränkte Religionsfreiheit.

Das ist nun bei vielen Menschen nicht angekommen und viele haben auch die Konsequenzen der Menschenrechte, der Gleichberechtigung oder der Religionsfreiheit nicht in Gänze verstanden. Darum kann man, wenn man viel Zeit hat, bestimmten Menschen in Ruhe und mit Muße näher bringen, was denn in unserer Verfassung steht. Diskussionen darum, dass z.B. die Menschenrechte nicht gelten, sind aber tabu. Und genau das versuchen die rechten Strolche an jeder Ecke im Netz immer wieder. Und die einzig sinnvolle Strategie gegen diese Spalter ist konsequente Lösung.

Habt ihr rechten Strolche das jetzt verstanden?  Also noch einmal der Text von Artikel 1, Absatz 2:
_(2) Das Deutsche Volk bekennt sich darum zu unverletzlichen und  unveräußerlichen Menschenrechten als Grundlage jeder menschlichen  Gemeinschaft, des Friedens und der Gerechtigkeit in der Welt._
GG - Grundgesetz für die Bundesrepublik Deutschland

Habt ihr das Verstanden? Wirklich? Die Menschenrechte werden in diesem Staate von seinen Bewohnern anerkannt, für jeden Menschen auf der Welt. Wenn man die Menschenrechte also ablehnt, kann man schwerlich zum deutschen Volk gehören, gelle ihr rechten Strolche?


----------



## HardwareHighlander (30. Januar 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Ideologische Verblendung extremer Ausprägung ist irgendwie was gruseliges egal auf welcher Seite



Ganz genau so ist es. Bankkonten sperren, von öffentlichen Veranstaltungen ausschließen usw. bestärkt Rechtsextreme nur weiter auf ihrem Weg, egal ob von Links oder Rechts.
Man liefert ihnen die Vorlage sich über Dinge zu beschweren und somit generieren sie wiederum Empörung, wovon sich dann ein nicht allzu kleiner Teil der Anhängerschaft speist.
Den Fehler machte man schon bei der AFD und man macht weiter damit. Ich finds reichlich albern. Trägt jedenfalls wenig dazu bei, die Situation zu entschärfe, egal ob in D oder Ö.

Das schlimme ist ja, dass die IB mit ihrem "Bevölkerungsaustausch" Gesäusel, sofern man mal die übertrieben Begrifflichkeit wegnimmt, prinzipiell recht hat.
Natürlich wird sich die Bevölkerung, natürlich werden sich die Werte, die Traditionen, die Ethnien in diesem Land massiv deutlich verändern, je mehr Zuwanderung stattfindet.
In einem der letzten Interviews von Helmut Schmidt, warnte selbiger vor einer zu starken Zuwanderung.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sj2iG3gOolw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Januar 2020)

Aso  es geht  bei  euch nur um Ausländer , dachte schon wofür diese ganze Show.  


Euer Eltern werden sowieso von einem Ausländer aus Nordafrika und Kosovo oder sonst wo , gepflegt.  

Mein Tipp lasst euer Gesinnung da nicht  raus, die pflegeheime dürfen nämlich auch kündigen, wurde mal verbal bedroht und körperlich angegriffen vom Bewohner und  deren Angehörigen, weil meine Eltern aus der Türkei kommen, hab auf Anzeige verzichtet..  weil das arme würstchen sind-> wie hier einige   ,aber heimleitung wollt die  kündigung, unsere ordensschwester aus indien wurden auch übelbst bedroht , so was geht ratzfatz.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Januar 2020)

> Unsere ersten 20 Paragraphen sind mehr oder weniger nicht zu ändern, oder anders gesagt, sie stehen nicht zur Diskussion.


Nicht zu ändern (ist auch besser so) und nicht zur Diskussion sind aber zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge.



> Man liefert ihnen die Vorlage sich über Dinge zu beschweren und somit  generieren sie wiederum Empörung, wovon sich dann ein nicht allzu  kleiner Teil der Anhängerschaft speist.
> Den Fehler machte man schon bei der AFD und man macht weiter damit.


Das kann man prima bei den Talkshows beobachten. Erst kam die AfD sehr selten dran, hat sich darüber beschwert, bekam da Zustimmung. Jetzt wollen manche Talkshows wieder Politiker der AfD ausschließen, was passieren wird ist klar, die können sich prima in die Opferrolle begeben. Aber das will man scheinbar so.


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich wurde ihm einfach so sein Bankkonto gesperrt. Dafür hätte ich gerne Nachweise.


Aber komisch sein Youtubekonto bleibt natürlich bestehen. So ein Zufall aber auch.


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Martin Sellner, hier, offenbar in seiner Bude sitzend, also nicht im Gefängnis.
> Dennoch werden ihm alle Konten gesperrt, auch sein Bankkonto. Das sind eindeutig faschistische Methoden.
> Auch im Faschismus hat die herrschende Klasse die Banken eingesetzt und den Juden die Lebensgrundlage genommen, indem sie nicht nur die Konten gesperrt haben, sondern danach auch das Geld abgezogen haben.



Könntest du bitte aufhören, rechten Spinnern eine Plattform zu bieten? Danke.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte aufhören, rechten Spinnern eine Plattform zu bieten? Danke.



Einfach melden


----------



## HardwareHighlander (30. Januar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Natürlich wurde ihm einfach so sein Bankkonto gesperrt. Dafür hätte ich gerne Nachweise.



Vermutlich weil gegen ihn ein Terrorismus erfahren läuft. Ausgang ungewiss. 
Aber ob das als Grund ausreicht? Ich würde sagen nein. 



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Aber komisch sein Youtubekonto bleibt natürlich bestehen. So ein Zufall aber auch.



Ist ja auch Google und nicht Facebook.


Threshold schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte aufhören, rechten Spinnern eine Plattform zu bieten? Danke.



Und könntest du bitte mit dem Brunnenvergiften aufhören? 
Es ging nicht darum, welche politische Meinung der Mann vertritt, sondern um den Umgang bzw die Zensur.

Ich hab desöfteren seine Videos gesehen und kann darin keinen offenen Rechtsextremismus, Volksverhetzung oder ähnliches finden.

Man muss in einer Demokratie andere Meinungen aushalten und sollte sie nicht zensieren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Januar 2020)

> Man muss in einer Demokratie andere Meinungen aushalten und sollte sie nicht zensieren.


Irgendwo ist aber dann auch Schluss.
So sind z.B. Beleidigungen verboten.


----------



## teachmeluv (30. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Ich hab desöfteren seine Videos gesehen und kann darin keinen offenen Rechtsextremismus, Volksverhetzung oder ähnliches finden.



Willkommen in der Welt der geschickten Rhetorik. War zur NS-Zeit auch sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte aufhören, rechten Spinnern eine Plattform zu bieten? Danke.



Der Typ hat doch mal hackenkreuz Aufkleber an die Synagoge angebracht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2020)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Welt der geschickten Rhetorik. War zur NS-Zeit auch sehr ähnlich.


Die Höckejugend will es nicht sehen und nutzt, z.B. mit Begriffen wie "Brunnenvergifter", antisemitische Bilder in Reinstform. Hier wird das ganze in satirischer Form behandelt, in der Realität kann ich nur Kotzen, dass sich die Geschichte wiederholt und die widerwärtigen Fratzen in diesem Land erneut die Stimme erheben. Mit Auslachen und lächerlich machen ist es aber schon lange nicht mehr getan. Gegen Rechtsextreme der AfD, der Identitäten und anderen hilft nur noch der aktive Widerstand wie z.B. konsequentes Löschen des verbalen Mülls

Der Postillon: Nach "Hoeckejugend": 9 weitere fragwuerdige Namen von AfD-Institutionen


----------



## omega™ (30. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Es ging nicht darum, welche politische Meinung der Mann vertritt, sondern um den Umgang bzw die Zensur.



Bloß dass das keine Zensur ist. 

Erstens: Dieser Martin hat den Facebook AGBs zugestimmt.
Zweitens: Ist Facebook ein privates Plattform und hat auch das Recht auf die Ausführung ihres Hausrechtes.
Drittens: Der Staat garantiert einem die Meinungsfreiheit. Was nicht gleich bedeutet, dass Facebook, Google, Forenbetreiber auch den unerwünschten Meinungen eine Plattform bieten muss.
Viertens: Falls du Facebook besitzt, melde dich mal an und suche nach "Martin Sellner" es gibt btw. mehr als nur einen Menschen der so heißt. Du wirst überrascht sein, es gibt etliche Beiträge die seinen Namen enthalten. Würfelt Facebook da etwa nun, welche Beiträge sie löschen?


----------



## compisucher (30. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Ich hab desöfteren seine Videos gesehen und kann darin keinen offenen Rechtsextremismus, Volksverhetzung oder ähnliches finden.



Oh, das tut mir jetzt ausgesprochen Leid für dich.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Die müssen sich ja nicht wundern, dass sich die Geschichte eventuell wiederholt, wenn mit solchen Mitteln gekämpft wird.
> Wenn man auf Facebook einen Post veröffentlicht, indem "Martin Sellner" vorkommt, dann wird er ohne Begründung gelöscht.



Mehr Substanz, bitte:

1.) Wird auf Facebook ohne Begründung *jeder* Post gelöscht, in dem "Martin Sellner" vorkommt ODER werden auf Facebook ohne Begründung *viele* Posts gelöscht, in denen er genannt wird oder wurden lediglich *einige* oder gar nur ein einzelner Post mit entsprechender Erwähnung gelöscht?

2.) Wie sieht es mit dem Kontext aus? Der Herr Krüger selbst scheint ja auch - ich formuliere es mal diplomatisch - eine Person dedizierter und gefestigter Überzeugungen zu sein. Wäre es möglich, dass die Nennung von Herrn Sellner *auf seinem Account* (und inhaltlich ähnlich gelagerten Accounts) anders gehandhabt wird, als wenn - sagen wir mal - ich das schreiben würde, ohne entsprechende Marker bei Facebook zu haben (wenn ich bei Facebook wäre).
Will sagen: Es wäre möglich, dass das Phänomen nur in einer bestimmten Blase auftritt. Die Reproduzierbarkeit der Löschung ist mit einem - in seiner Formulierung obendrein explizit auf Löschung angelegten - Beitrag nicht hinreichend gegeben.

3.) Inwiefern erfolgt die Löschung ohne Begründung, wenn Herr Krüger explizit darüber informiert wird, dass sein Beitrag gegen die Gemeinschaftsstandards zu gefährlichen Personen und Organisationen verstößt?



> Auf dem besten Weg zum chinesischen Modell. Also ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es wirklich so weit kommt.



China ist ein Staat, Facebook ist ein privatwirtschaftliches Unternehmen. Niemand ist gezwungen, sein Credo über Facebook zu verkünden und es hat auch niemand einen Anspruch darauf. Es gibt andere Plattformen, man kann sich eigene schaffen oder sich in die Fußgängerzone stellen und so lange "Martin Sellner" sagen, bis man heiser ist (und/oder die Herrenausstatter kommen, die einem eine hinten zu schließende Jacke anpassen).



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Noch zum Thema Hassrede: Ich habe neulich einen Post bei Twitter gemeldet, in dem jemand Friedrich Merz als Ar***gesicht bezeichnete. Twitter sagt später, dass dies kein Verstoß sei.



Das ist doch kürzlich erst am Fall einer anderen Person gerichtlich geklärt worden: Politiker müssen sich als Personen des öffentlichen Lebens manche despektierlichen Titulierungen gefallen lassen und andere nicht.

Grundsätzlich sehe ich hier eine gewisse Uneinigkeit: Der Eine möchte nicht, das Begriffe gesperrt sind, der Andere meldet Beiträge, weil bestimmte Begriffe gefallen sind.  Was darf's denn nun sein?

Ich wäre für einen kombinierten Versuch: Könnte bitte jemand, der bei Facebook ist, Martin Sellner mit namentlicher Nennung als Arschgesicht (<-- das darf man übrigens auch in diesem Forum ausschreiben) bezeichnen und dann zurückmelden, ob und wegen welcher Äußerung eine Löschung des Beitrags erfolgte?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist Bullshit, denn Höcke und Hitler sind 2 Paar Stiefel. Höcke arbeitet nicht mit den Methoden Hitlers, sondern nutzt unser Wahlsystem zum Aufstieg.



Hat da etwa jemand in der Schule nicht aufgepasst, als der Aufstieg der NSDAP behandelt wurde?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Januar 2020)

> Hat da etwa jemand in der Schule nicht aufgepasst, als der Aufstieg der NSDAP behandelt wurde?


Der versuchte Putsch war viel früher, dann hat man der NSDAP immer mehr Möglichkeiten gegeben bis sie dann selbst weitergemacht hat und später dann alleinherrschend war. Daraus sollte man lernen dass man das Höcke und Kalbitz gar nicht erst ermöglicht. Dies muss aber so geschehen, dass die Leute davon nicht mehrheitlich überzeugt sind. Ein Staatssystem und insbesondere eine Demokratie funktionieren nur, wenn der Großteil der Bevölkerung das System akzeptiert oder zumindest nicht bekämpft.
Wenn 40% der Leute jemanden bevorzugen, der die Freiheit massiv einschränken will ist das Problem nicht das Wahlsystem, sondern der Umstand, dass die Leute so jemanden in der Regierung haben wollen (nicht nur aus Protest, sondern wirklich aus Überzeugung).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Mehr Substanz, bitte:


Nein, eben gerade nicht. Worum geht es unserem jungen Identitären? Es geht doch nur darum, dass wieder mehr Menschen dem Rechtsextremem in den verlinkten Videos zuhören. Es geht darum, widerwärtige Täter als Opfer darzustellen. Genau das, was erbärmliche Rechtsexteme immer machen. Es geht nicht um Dich und mich, Mahoy, wir sind von der Grütze nicht zu manipulieren.

In diesem Forum tummeln sich aber genügend Kinder herum, und dann reicht es, wenn die Rechtsextremen diese Kinder mit dieser Art Video subtil und Stück für Stück in ihre Verschwörungswelt ziehen. Darum hilft einzig:

LÖSCHEN und das sofort wenn User von "Brunnenvergiftung" reden


----------



## Mahoy (30. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Martin Sellner, hier, offenbar in seiner Bude sitzend, also nicht im Gefängnis.
> Dennoch werden ihm alle Konten gesperrt, auch sein Bankkonto. Das sind eindeutig faschistische Methoden.



Schon klar, wenn jemandem die Konten gesperrt werden, befindest er sich sofort in der gleichen Kategorie wie jüdische Opfer des deutschen Faschismus. 

Konten werden gesperrt, wenn darüber Transaktionen abgewickelt werden, die von strafrechtlichem Interesse sind. Das bedeutet in Rechtsstaaten (!) zu keiner Zeit, dass sich der Kontoinhaber sich in Haft befinden muss. Selbst bei laufenden Verfahren - sollte ein solches anhängig sein - besteht die Notwendigkeit von Haft nur dann, wenn Flucht- oder Verdunklungsgefahr besteht, was jedoch anzunehmender hier nicht der Fall ist: Herr Sellner hat einerseits deutlich gemacht, dass er sich als einer der österreichischten Österreicher aller Zeiten aber so was von mit seiner total heiligen Heimaterde verwurzelt fühlt und kann andererseits an gesperrten Konten nichts mehr drehen. Warum ihn also einsperren? Er ist doch bereits in seiner Ideologie gefangen. 

Übrigens wurde die Sperrung von einem österreichischen Gericht als unrechtmäßig erkannt. Ganz so faschistisch gegenüber Nazis sind die also gar nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2020)

Schon 2017 hieß es:
_" ... __BERLIN taz  | Seit April letzten Jahres hat die Polizei 114 Straftaten mit Bezug  zur rechtsextremen Identitären Bewegung (IB) erfasst. Darunter befinden  sich viele Propagandadelikte, aber auch Fälle gefährlicher  Körperverletzung, Nötigung, Volksverhetzung und weitere  Straftatbestände. Das geht aus der Antwort des Innenministeriums auf  eine Kleine Anfrage der Linken-Bundestagsabgeordneten Martina Renner  hervor, die der taz vorliegt.  ... "_
Rechtsextreme Straftaten: Identitaere werden krimineller - taz.de

Was macht man mit solchen Konten?
_"... Martin Sellner, der Co-Chef der rechtsextremen Identitären Bewegung in  Österreich, hat eine hohe Summe Geld als Spende vom  Christchurch-Attentäter erhalten. ..."_
Hausdurchsuchung bei Identitaerem: Spende von Christchurch-Attentaeter | tagesschau.de

Terrorverdacht wird heute inflationär genutzt. Aber was sonst sind Mörder, Brandschatzer und ähnliche Strolche? Ob man es nun Terrorismus nennt oder schwere Straftaten ändert wenig
Neue Razzia bei Sellner – auch seine Freundin unter Terrorverdacht - derStandard.de

Und immer wieder das gleiche Lied der armen Opfer:
_"... Mit einem geschickt konstruierten Narrativ versucht er, seine Organisation als Opfer darzustellen. ... "_
Kommentar: Die strategischen Luegen Martin Sellners im oesterreichischen Fernsehen – Belltower.News

Und dann fragen sich Foristen wirklich, warum jemand unter Verdacht steht? Was soll diese absurde "Diskussion"? Daran erkennst Du unsere neurechten Freunde. Sie lügen wie eh uns je. Eine Diskussion lohnt nicht, es gibt bei den Themen der Rechtsextremen nichts zu diskutieren. Man diskutiert nicht, ob das Anzünden von Häusern "Notwehr" ist. Nein, darüber diskutieren wir nicht und der Dummfug kann weg.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (30. Januar 2020)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Welt der geschickten Rhetorik. War zur NS-Zeit auch sehr ähnlich.



Wenn man den Wikipedia Artikel anschaut, dann ist er sicherlich ein Brandstifter, allerdings hat er auch viele Freisprüche erzielt, zu viele nach meinem Geschmack.
Wenn man ihn in Ruhe lassen würde, dann würde das ganze auch zu weit weniger Aufsehen führen.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Der Typ hat doch mal hackenkreuz Aufkleber an die Synagoge angebracht



Korrekt, allerdings war er da noch relativ jung. Aktuell bekennt er sich zum Gewaltverbot und miemt den konservativen Patrioten.



compisucher schrieb:


> Oh, das tut mir jetzt ausgesprochen Leid für dich.



Tja, aber so ist das nunmal. Du kannst ja keine Channels, Konton oder was auch immer sperren lassen, nur weil du den Verdacht hast, seine Meinung sei dediziert anders, als wie er sie öffentlich macht.
Und die Löschung seines Facebookaccounts halte ich rein politisch motiviert auch wenn das unter Hausrecht läuft.
Youtube hat seinen Kanal im Sommer 2019 auch gelöscht und hat das als Fehlentscheidung wieder zurückgenommen.
Das führt unter anderem auch nicht gerade dazu seinen Einfluss einzudämmen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem Kontext aus? Der Herr Krüger selbst scheint ja auch - ich formuliere es mal diplomatisch - eine Person dedizierter und gefestigter Überzeugungen zu sein. Wäre es möglich, dass die Nennung von Herrn Sellner *auf seinem Account* (und inhaltlich ähnlich gelagerten Accounts) anders gehandhabt wird, als wenn - sagen wir mal - ich das schreiben würde, ohne entsprechende Marker bei Facebook zu haben (wenn ich bei Facebook wäre).



Sicherlich, das ist eine Möglichkeit, da könntest du schon recht haben, allerdings wurden auch viele Beiträge von Journalisten, die sich auf Sellner beziehen gelöscht.
Scheint also so ein Mittelding zu sein. Wie gesagt, ich finds albern, aber da kann ja jeder eine dediziert andere Meinung dazu haben.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es geht doch nur darum, dass wieder mehr Menschen dem Rechtsextremem in den verlinkten Videos zuhören.



Nö, darum geht es überhaupt nicht, sondern es geht um die Maßnahmen, die - wie unter anderem Gerichte mehrfach fegestellt haben - völlig überzogen sind und diesen Streit weiter befeuern.
Ich erinnere mal an das Höcke Interview, indem der Journalist derart plump auf sprachliche Nähe zum Nationalsozialismus verweist - dass es den Anschein eines Verhörs hat.
Damit hat Höcke wieder ordentlich gepunktet.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es geht darum, widerwärtige Täter als Opfer darzustellen. Genau das, was erbärmliche Rechtsexteme immer machen.



Na der Sellner hat doch in sehr vielen Fällen auch allen Grund dazu, das ist ja gerade das Problem.
Auch wenn der vielleicht Unsinn schwurbelt, so lässt sich das auch aus dem Wikipedia Artikel entnehmen - der Mann ist ja auch nicht auf den Kopf gefallen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> LÖSCHEN und das sofort wenn User von "Brunnenvergiftung" reden



Nur ist das Wort nicht verboten, nur weil es Nationalsozialisten oder Juden-Hasser im 14 Jahrhundert benutzten.
Auch hier ist das Problem wieder die Empörung und der Opferkult, welche die AFD stark machen.
Brunnervergiftung ist ein rhetorisches Stilmittel und Teil des Arguments ad Hominem und wird von allen Seiten benutzt, um zu diskreditieren.



			
				omega™;10188466 schrieb:
			
		

> Bloß dass das keine Zensur ist.



Sich nur mit dem Hausrecht herauszureden ist aber auch ein wenig dünn.
Ich halte das für politisch motiviert, weil der konkrete Anlass, der zur Sperre führt, gar nicht aufgeführt wird.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Januar 2020)

> Wenn man ihn in Ruhe lassen würde, dann würde das ganze auch zu weit weniger Aufsehen führen.


Man sollte das aber schon erwähnen, denn sonst agieren die dauerhaft und unbemerkt im Hintergrund.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (30. Januar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Man sollte das aber schon erwähnen, denn sonst agieren die dauerhaft und unbemerkt im Hintergrund.



In der digitalen Welt kannst du heute, wenn du einen Einfluss weiten willst, relativ wenig im Hintergrund machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Schon klar, wenn jemandem die Konten gesperrt werden, befindest er sich sofort in der gleichen Kategorie wie jüdische Opfer des deutschen Faschismus.


Genau das sind doch die Methoden der rechten Strolche. Sie relativieren schlimmste Verbrechen und bezichtigen jeden, der im Rahmen der Verfassung nichts weiter als angemessenes Verhalten einfordert, als "Faschisten". Genau daran erkennst Du die heutigen verdeckten Rechten bis Rechtsradikalen, die unsere Bevölkerung unterwandern und stetig die Grenze des Sagbaren weiter nach rechts verschieben wollen.  Gerade User Schaffe macht das auf unerträgliche Art und Weise.


Liebe Moderation,

wenn Ihr schon die verlinkten Videos eines Rechtsradikalen nicht löscht, dann schließt wenigstens dieses Thema. Das ist zwar das Ziel der Rechten, aber es ist immer noch besser, als Verfassungsfeinden eine Plattform zu bieten


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Januar 2020)

> wenn Ihr schon die verlinkten Videos eines Rechtsradikalen nicht löscht,  dann schließt wenigstens dieses Thema. Das ist zwar das Ziel der  Rechten, aber es ist immer noch besser, als Verfassungsfeinden eine  Plattform zu bieten


Du hast es eröffnet, also solltest du das jetzt auch aushalten können, dass hier auch Extreme Leute eine Platform bekommen haben.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Januar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du hast es eröffnet, also solltest du das jetzt auch aushalten können, dass hier auch Extreme Leute eine Platform bekommen haben.



Ich weiß nicht, wie Rotkaeppchen das sieht, aber ich mache beispielsweise auch regelmäßig den Mund auf, ohne dass deswegen gleich jeder alles reinschieben darf. Wie siehts's bei dir aus?  

Man kann viele Dinge aushalten, aber man muss nicht alles dulden. Warum sollte man Ideologen - egal welcher Coleur - gegenüber mehr Toleranz an den Tag legen, als sie selbst auszuüben bereit sind?


----------



## HardwareHighlander (30. Januar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Schon klar, wenn jemandem die Konten gesperrt werden, befindest er sich sofort in der gleichen Kategorie wie jüdische Opfer des deutschen Faschismus.



Befindet er sich nicht, ich habe nur gesagt, dass die Methoden dem des Faschismus ähneln.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Genau das sind doch die Methoden der rechten Strolche. Sie relativieren schlimmste Verbrechen und bezichtigen jeden, der im Rahmen der Verfassung nichts weiter als angemessenes Verhalten einfordert, als "Faschisten".



Er hat ja stückweit recht damit, das muss man leider eingestehen. Wenn ihm die Konten gesperrt werden, Hausdurchsuchungen gemacht werden, wenn versucht wird ihn aus dem öffentlichen Diskurs auszuschließen uvm, dann kann er so argumentieren, solange das was er vorher gesagt hat mit Verfassung/Grundgesetz vereinbar ist. So oder so ähnlich läuft das nunmal.
Und wenn man sich mal ansieht, wie viele Freisprüche der Mann mittlerweile bekommen hat , dann ist das definitiv politische Agitation gegen ihn. Teile davon sind sicherlich gerechtfertigt, so wie es aber aussieht ist das meiste eher ungerechtfertigt, denn direkte Straftaten begeht er ja offenbar nicht.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Genau daran erkennst Du die heutigen verdeckten Rechten bis Rechtsradikalen, die unsere Bevölkerung unterwandern und stetig die Grenze des Sagbaren weiter nach rechts verschieben wollen.



Was ist denn die Grenze des Sagbaren? Dass man gerne die Traditionen, die Ethnien, die Werte und die Kultur in Österreich oder Deutschland bzw. oder in Europa beibehalten will und die Einwanderung begrenzen will?
Da wird nichts nach rechts verschoben, sondern das war im Grunde immer der Standpunkt der CDU/CSU, vor allem in den 90er Jahren. Merkel sagte noch 2005 Multikulti ist gescheitert.
Dass jetzt diese Lücke durch eine neue Partei aufgefüllt wird, die etwas weiter rechts der CDU steht, ist ja wohl wirklich erwartbar.


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Gerade User Schaffe macht das auf unerträgliche Art und Weise.



Was habe ich denn groß gesagt? Was genau habe ich gesagt, was angeblich nicht sagbar wäre?



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Liebe Moderation,
> wenn Ihr schon die verlinkten Videos eines Rechtsradikalen nicht löscht, dann schließt wenigstens dieses Thema. Das ist zwar das Ziel der Rechten, aber es ist immer noch besser, als Verfassungsfeinden eine Plattform zu bieten



Wieso hast du dann den Thread eröffnet und der AfD eine Plattform inkl. Höcke gegeben?
Sieht einfach nur so aus als passe es dir nicht, wenn jemand eine dediziert andere Meinung hat und politisch nicht so weit links steht und dann muss plötzlich das Thema geschlossen werden?
Wie gesagt, durchschaubar und genau die Strategie die auch die Medien/Institutionen bei Höcke oder Sellner betreiben und sie Leute am Ende stark machen, anstatt sie zu entlarven.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Januar 2020)

Es ist immer die gleiche Masche mit der Rechtsradikale, ob hier im Forum oder sonstwo agitieren!



> Er hat ja stückweit recht damit, das muss man leider eingestehen. Wenn ihm die Konten gesperrt werden, Hausdurchsuchungen gemacht werden, wenn versucht wird ihn aus dem öffentlichen Diskurs auszuschließen uvm, dann kann er so argumentieren, solange das was er vorher gesagt hat mit Verfassung/Grundgesetz vereinbar ist. So oder so ähnlich läuft das nunmal.
> Und wenn man sich mal ansieht, wie viele Freisprüche der Mann mittlerweile bekommen hat , dann ist das definitiv politische Agitation gegen ihn. Teile davon sind sicherlich gerechtfertigt, so wie es aber aussieht ist das meiste eher ungerechtfertigt, denn direkte Straftaten begeht er ja offenbar nicht.



Es gibt keine politische Agitation in einem/unserem Rechtsstaat, wie du sie hier unbedingt suggerieren möchtest, um einen deiner rechtsradikalen Kumpels, als ein staatliches oder nach euerem Sprech, systemisches Opfer anstatt als Täter darzustellen.
Eine Kontosperrung kann dutzende Gründe haben, die naheliegenste ein gepfändetes Konto, weil zum Beispiel eine Strafe nicht bezahlt wurde, Rechnungen oder die Steuern, kein Konto kann wegen einer poltischen Meinung gesperrt werden, es könnte höchstens gekündigt werden, eine Kontosperrung setzt einen rechtlichen Akt voraus, das ein Säumisurteil ergangen ist, das dem Gläubiger ermöglicht das Konto zu pfänden, oder dass das Konto zu Straftaten missbraucht wurde (auch das setzt einen richterlichen Akt voraus), andernfalls ist das unmöglich.
Keine Hausdurchsuchung gibt es ohne richterlichen Beschluss, genauso wie andere Exekutivmassnahmen gegen eine Person, einem solchen unterliegen.
Die Sperrung von Facebookkonten unterliegen dem Hausrecht, das unterliegt zumindestens in Deutschland den Schranken des GG und in Artikel 5 ist glasklar geregelt, das bewiesen unwahre Tatsachebehauptungen nicht von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt sind! Wenn also eine Entscheidungskompetenz bei Facebook das so entscheidet, will es in erster Linie sein Unternehmen schützen (worüber man auch diskutieren könnte), denn andernfalls kann bei genügend öffentlichen Interesse (hier vorhanden), die Staatsanwaltschaft nicht nur Ermittlungen gegen den tatsächlichen Täter, der die Aussage getroffen hat einleiten, sondern mittlerweile auch gegen die Plattform (völlig zu recht), die dieses verbreitet.



> Was ist denn die Grenze des Sagbaren? Dass man gerne die Traditionen, die Ethnien, die Werte und die Kultur in Österreich oder Deutschland bzw. oder in Europa beibehalten will und die Einwanderung begrenzen will?
> Da wird nichts nach rechts verschoben, sondern das war im Grunde immer der Standpunkt der CDU/CSU, vor allem in den 90er Jahren. Merkel sagte noch 2005 Multikulti ist gescheitert.
> Dass jetzt diese Lücke durch eine neue Partei aufgefüllt wird, die etwas weiter rechts der CDU steht, ist ja wohl wirklich erwartbar.



Wieder die übliche rechte Verharmlosung, da große Teile der AfD das GG und damit den existierenden Staat in seiner jetzigen Form abschaffen wollen und nicht ein bischen weiter rechts von der CDU stehen, sondern offen rassistisch, rechtsradikal und rechtsextrem sind, nicht umsonst werden diese Teile vom Verfassungsschutz so eingeordnet und beobachtet.



> Was habe ich denn groß gesagt? Was genau habe ich gesagt, was angeblich nicht sagbar wäre?


Deine ständigen unsäglichen Versuche, deine rechtsradikalen Freunde, mit gezielter Rhetorik , Lügen und Halbwahrheiten vom Täter zum Opfer zu machen, um ihnen weiterhin eine Plattform für ihr Gedankengut zu geben und ihren Versuchen diesen Staat mit bewußten Lügen, Hetze und Angstmacherei zu diskreditieren!


----------



## compisucher (31. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Liebe Moderation,
> 
> wenn Ihr schon die verlinkten Videos eines Rechtsradikalen nicht löscht, dann schließt wenigstens dieses Thema. Das ist zwar das Ziel der Rechten, aber es ist immer noch besser, als Verfassungsfeinden eine Plattform zu bieten



Lass ihn schreiben, um so mehr erfahren wir über seine Welt.

Er hat einfach nur Angst, Angst vor dem Unbekannten, Angst vor dem Fremden , Angst vor dem Neuen.

Sehr bedauernswert, aber es ist leider die Realität.

Jene, die AfD , Aluhut  Co. zuhören und gar noch gut finden, suchen doch nur deswegen die starke führende Hand, die Richtung, die Anweisung, gar den Befehl, weil sie selbst zu schwach sind, das eigene Leben selbstbestimmt zu führen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (31. Januar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Hat da etwa jemand in der Schule nicht aufgepasst, als der Aufstieg der NSDAP behandelt wurde?



Ich glaube da warst du wohl permanent krank gewesen, als man das Thema behandelt hat... 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> In diesem Forum tummeln sich aber genügend Kinder herum, und dann reicht es, wenn die Rechtsextremen diese Kinder mit dieser Art Video subtil und Stück für Stück in ihre Verschwörungswelt ziehen. Darum hilft einzig:



Das stimmt wohl, dass hier auch Kinder unterwegs sind, deswegen ist es mir ein Rätsel wieso die Moderation bei so einem Hetzer wie dir noch nicht den Riegel davor geschoben hat. Hier nur permanent am hetzen und Leute beleidigen und das dann noch in anderen Threads frech abstreiten 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Liebe Moderation,
> 
> wenn Ihr schon die verlinkten Videos eines Rechtsradikalen nicht löscht, dann schließt wenigstens dieses Thema. Das ist zwar das Ziel der Rechten, aber es ist immer noch besser, als Verfassungsfeinden eine Plattform zu bieten



Weil du findest jemand ist Rechtsradikal, muss die Moderation ein Video löschen? Soweit sind wir also schon... vielleicht sollten sie lieber deine Beleidigungen gegenüber anderen Usern hier löschen und dass das nicht passiert ist schon ziemlich beschämend.
Der Highländer hat doch ganz klipp und klar gesagt, dass es ihm nicht um den Inhalt sondern um den Aspekt der Zensur geht. Die wenn sie erstmal etabliert ist, sich ganz schnell auf weitere Bereiche ausbreiten kann. Gefällt dir der Euro nicht und du äußerst dich kritisch und es passt den Herrschaften nicht, zack Beiträge weg. Und das kann man dann auf beliebig viele Themen ausweiten, alles was nicht passt wird zensiert.
Aber es kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass ich nicht zu einem radikalen Klientel wie manche andere hier gehöre und mir seinen Post einfach wertefrei durchgelesen habe... Und ihm scheint das Thema Zensur wohl sehr wichtig zu sein und nicht irgendwelche links oder rechtsradikalen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Lass ihn schreiben, um so mehr erfahren wir über seine Welt.


Interessiert Dich die verschrobene Welt von Rechtsradikalen und Aluhutträgern? 
Mich nicht und wer diese Art Verhalten freiwillig und selbstgewählt zeigt und
auslebt wird von mir mit Missachtung, Ignorieren und Ablehnung behandelt. 

Jeder darf ja denken was er will, sobald er mich mit seinem Verhalten belästig,
sieht es anders aus. Und jeder kann jederzeit seinem Stumpfsinn "abschwören",
auch dann endet meine Missachtung. Ich habe aber überhaupt gar kein Interesse,
mit den menschenfeindlichen und verfassungswidrigen  Gedanken von Extremisten
belästigt zu werden.

Und wenn jetzt gleich wieder irgend ein Rechter hinter dem Busch hervorspringt
und von "Diskriminierung" faselt, sollte er einfach verstehen, dass es etwas anderes
ist, ob man pauschal alle Sachsen zu Rechtsradikalen erklärt, dass ist Diskriminierung,
oder ob man einzelne Menschen auf Basis ihres persönlichen Verhaltens als Freund
oder Gesprächspartner ablehnt.

Manchen Leuten sage ich direkt ins Gesicht: "Verpiss Dich"


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Januar 2020)

> Jeder darf ja denken was er will, sobald er mich mit seinem Verhalten belästig [sic!],
> sieht es anders aus.


Nein, sieht es nicht aus, der darf weiterhin denken was er will. Du musst denen aber weder zuhören noch sie anderweitig beachten.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (31. Januar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist immer die gleiche Masche mit der Rechtsradikale, ob hier im Forum oder sonstwo agitieren!


​Am Ende das Tages musst du aber Realpolitik machen, das bedeutet das Sammelbecken der Linksradikalen, wie auch das Sammelbecken der Rechtsradikalen unter Kontrolle halten.
Und da muss man schlicht und ergreifend auch mit deren Vorsitzenden der IBD/IBÖ oder Antifa oder welche Organisation auch immer dahintersteckt, neutral umgehen.

Solange deren Wirken nicht gegen die Gesetze verstoßen und sich unter anderem zur Gewaltfreiheit bekennen, haben politische Agitationen gegen die Vertreter, in Form eines übereifrigen Staatsanwaltes wie bei Sellner eben schlichtweg nichts zu suchen, weil man sich auf dasselbe Niveau begibt.

Das gilt im übrigen genauso für die linke Gegenseite. Also wenn du mich hier als Rechtradikalen hinstellen willst, dann muss ich dir eine Absage erteilen. Ich habe bisher zuletzt DiePartei Linke, SPD, Grüne und früher als ich noch in der Jungen Union war, entsprechend CSU gewählt.

Mal unabhängig davon wie viele Nazis in Vereinigungen wie der IBD oder IBÖ stecken, stimme ich mindestens mit einem Teil der Forderungen überein, natürlich auch mit Forderungen der NPD oder der Linken überein.

Ob die Linke ihre Forderungen ernst meint und privat eine andere Meinung vertritt? Kann sein.
Kann auch bei Sellner sein. Aber am Ende des Tages ist nur das relevant was man äußert und nur dagegen kannst du letztendlich auch vorgehen. So funktioniert der Rechtsstaat.

Und weil der so funktioniert wird bei unzutreffenden Anschuldigungen, eben ein Freispruch erzielt.


> _Die Feststellungen zu den von der IBÖ in den letzten Jahren betriebenen Kampagnen (der große Austausch, die Asylkrise und die Integrationslüge) gründen sich auf die Angaben der Angeklagten Martin Sellner und Patrick Lenart und die in den Akten erliegenden Berichte der IBÖ und sind letztendlich auch unstrittig. Die insoweit tatsächlich maßgebliche Negativfeststellung, wonach nicht feststellbar ist, dass die identitäre Bewegung Österreich bzw. der Verein zur Erhaltung und Förderung der kulturellen Identität, sowie die beiden in weiterer Folge danach gegründeten Vereine jemals darauf ausgerichtet war oder ist, dass von einem oder mehreren Mitgliedern strafbare Handlungen wie im Anlassfall angeklagt Vergehen der Verhetzung nach § 283 StGB oder nicht bloß geringfügige Sachbeschädigungen gemäß § 125 StGB begangen werden, gründet sich auf fol- gende Erwägungen:_
> _Martin Sellner schilderte anlässlich seiner ausführlichen Befragung schlüssig und nachvoll- ziehbar, für das Gericht somit glaubwürdig, dass er gemeinsam mit Patrick Lenart und Alexander Markovic die IBÖ ins Leben gerufen hat, dies in Anlehnung an die Generation Identitär in Frankreich und den von dieser Organisation betriebenen Aktivismus. Die Intention war – so schilderte Martin Sellner schlüssig, nachvollziehbar und glaubwürdig, eine Plattform zu schaffen, in welcher junge Patrioten ihre Meinung zum Ausdruck bringen können, dies unter der Sammelparole „Freiheit, Heimat und Tradition“. Die Zielsetzung der IBÖ war aus Sicht des Martin Sellner sowie der weiteren Gründunsmitglieder der Erhalt der österreichischen wie auch europäischen Kultur, unserer Wertevorstellung, unserer Identität und unserer Gesellschaft. Er erachtete diese Werte durch das Phänomen der Massenzuwanderung, die Schaffung von Parallelgesellschaften und durch eine zunehmende Gefahr der Islamisierung Europas als gefährdet an, und stellte fest, dass es in den letzten Jahren letztendlich keine politisch sinnvolle kontroversielle Debatte über Fragen der Zuwanderung und der Migration und die da- mit verbundenen Folgen gegeben habe. Er schilderte ebenso schlüssig, glaubwürdig und nachvollziehbar, dies auch nicht zuletzt aufgrund des persönlich gewonnenen Eindrucks, den der Angeklagte bei Gericht hinterließ, dass die Ausrichtung der IBÖ stets war und ist, mit friedlichen und gewaltfreien Aktionen, etwa durch Straßentheater, Banneraktionen und ähnlichem Aktionismus auf ihre Meinung aufmerksam zu machen, wodurch es zu bislang unterlassenen Debatten zu den von ihm als relevante erachteten Themen kommen werde. Glaubwürdig und nachvollziehbar legte er ebenso dar, dass sich die IBÖ betreffend ihre aktionistischen Veranstaltungen an anderen NGOs wie etwa Greenpeace oder aber Global 2000 orientiert hat, die gleichermaßen ihren Protest friedlich auf die Straße gebracht haben. Er konnte dem Gericht ebenso völlig glaubwürdig und nachvollziehbar vermitteln, dass Grundkonsens der IBÖ, der Führungsebene und aller Aktivisten war, dass Aktionen gewaltfrei von Statten gehen müssen, freilich provokativ gestaltet werden sollen, aber auch Straftaten wie etwa Sachbeschädigungen oder Verhetzungen von konkreten Personengruppen stets zu vermeiden sind. Seine Glaubwürdigkeit wird auch nicht dadurch erschüttert, dass Martin Sellner zugestand, in der Vergangenheit Kontakte zur rechtsextremen Szene Österreich gepflogen zu haben und dass er sich letztendlich etwa um das Jahr 2010 von dieser rechtsextremen Szene und dieser Ideologie zur Gänze distanziert hat._
> _Es kann zusammengefasst nicht festgestellt werden, dass die Identitäre Bewegung Österreich bzw. der Verein zur Erhaltung und Förderung der kulturellen Identität sowie die beiden in weiterer Folge danach gegründeten Vereine, oben genannten Vereine oder die PHXE-OG jemals tatsächlich darauf ausgerichtet war(en) oder ist (sind), dass von einem oder mehreren Mitgliedern strafbare Handlungen – wie im Anlassfall – Vergehen der Verhetzung nach § 283 StGB oder nicht bloß geringfügige Sachbeschädigungen gemäß § 125 StGB begangen werden. Die identitäre Bewegung einerseits und die damit in Zusammenhang stehenden zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten als „rechtliches Dach der IBÖ“ gegründeten Vereine verfolgten als Ziel den Erhalt der österreichischen Kultur, der österreichischen Werte und Traditionen und der österreichischen Identität und Gesellschaft. Sie sahen und sehen diese aus ihrer Sicht Grundwerte durch das Phänomen der Massenzuwanderung, der Schaffung von Parallelgesellschaften und eine in Europa zu beobachtende zunehmende Islamisierung als gefährdet an. Auf das Wesentliche zusammengefasst war das Ziel der identitären Bewegung, ihrer Mitglieder und der drei gegründeten Vereine jenes, durch Protestaktionen verschiedenster Art und Gestaltung auf ihre politische Meinung – freilich sehr öffentlich wirksam und medienpräsent – hinzuweisen. Eine strukturelle Ausrichtung der IBÖ, der genannten drei Vereine oder der PHXE OG auf die Begehung von Straftaten, nämlich in casu der Vergehen der Verhetzung und von nicht bloß geringfügigen Sachbeschädigungen lässt sich somit nach dem Ergebnis des Beweisverfahrens gerade nicht feststellen; die IBÖ und die bereits mehrfach genannten drei Vereine dienten im Kernbereich völlig legaler Tätigkeit, nämlich dem politischen Aktivismus und dient im Kernbereich keineswegs verpönter, strafrechtlich relevanter Tätigkeiten, mag es auch vereinzelt (dazu noch im Rahmen der Beweiswürdigung und rechtlichen Beurteilung) im Rahmen ihres Aktionismus zu – teils auch nicht bloß geringfügigen – Sachbeschädigungen gekommen sein.”_



Tja, und so fair muss man halt eben sein und dasselbe muss man linken Ideologen auch zugestehen, etwas anderes war überhaupt nicht Inhalt meiner Beiträge.
Beispiel.


> Grünen-Chefin Annalena Baerbock hat die Antifa gegen Kritik in Schutz genommen. „Für mich ist die Antifa nicht per se eine linksextremistische Organisation“, sagte Baerbock der ARD. Sie distanziere sich zwar von linker Gewalt, denn Gewalt sei kein Mittel der Politik, ergänzte die Grünen-Chefin. „Aber Antifaschistin zu sein, heißt, sich gegen Faschismus zu stellen. Und das tue ich auch persönlich. Denn Faschismus hat dieses Land in den Abgrund geführt.“​


Und so muss man eben auch Sellner oder die Identitäre Bewegung als solches vor allzu pauschalen Urteilen - wie sie hier wieder gefällt werden, ausnehmen, was ich immer mache, egal um welche politische Richtung es geht.
Solange das was Sellner macht und tut innerhalb des Gesetzes liegt, auch bezüglich Volksverhetzung, sollte jeder sagen, was er sagen möchte.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine politische Agitation in einem/unserem Rechtsstaat, wie du sie hier unbedingt suggerieren möchtest...


​
Im Falle Sellner gibt's die aber und nur das habe ich oben klargestellt.
Kann man mit einem Haufen an Quellen belegen. Sellner macht ja darüber auch seine Videos und nein, der hat leider nicht pauschal unrecht.




Don-71 schrieb:


> um einen deiner rechtsradikalen Kumpels, als ein staatliches oder nach euerem Sprech, systemisches Opfer anstatt als Täter darzustellen.


​
Die können sich ja erst als Opfer darstellen, weil man ihnen unter anderem den Grund dafür liefert. Grenzt man die AfD aus, geriert sie sich als Opfer, bindet man sie ein, kann man sie abtropfen lassen und die AfD normalisiert sich und geht im Einheitsbrei unter.



Don-71 schrieb:


> ... kein Konto kann wegen einer poltischen Meinung gesperrt werden...


*** aber insgesamt ganz danach aus Don.[/URL]
Du kannst ja im Endeffekt behaupten was du willst, aber Sellner nutzt diese politische Agitation - größtenteils leider zurecht - und erntet für seine Standhaftigkeit Beifall und Respekt.
Und hier kann er sich nicht nur künstlich, sondern zurecht in die Opferrolle begeben und das ist eben der Fehler, den ich angesprochen habe, was du aber natürlich nicht verstehst.

Hier denkt ja der Großteil der Forenuser, wie unter anderem auch Rotkäppchen, das sei alles so okay, sogar man dürfe Gewalt anwenden.
 Meiner Meinung nach zeigt das gut die Doppelmoral hier.
​


Don-71 schrieb:


> Keine Hausdurchsuchung gibt es ohne richterlichen Beschluss, genauso wie andere Exekutivmassnahmen gegen eine Person, einem solchen unterliegen.


Das ist richtig, dennoch hat sich der Verdacht bezüglich Gründung einer terroristischen Vereinigung  nicht bestätigt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Sperrung von Facebookkonten unterliegen dem Hausrecht, das unterliegt zumindestens in Deutschland den Schranken des GG und in Artikel 5 ist glasklar geregelt, das bewiesen unwahre Tatsachebehauptungen nicht von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt sind!


Wegen was wurden denn seine Konten bei Facebook gelöscht? Die Konten der Antifa sind jedenfalls noch verfügbar. Und dieses "Hausrecht" wird eben hier zum Politikum.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wieder die übliche rechte Verharmlosung, da große Teile der AfD das GG und damit den existierenden Staat in seiner jetzigen Form abschaffen wollen...


Und wieder die übliche linke Übertreibung/Unterstellungen. Könnte man auch sagen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> und nicht ein bischen weiter rechts von der CDU stehen, sondern offen rassistisch, rechtsradikal und rechtsextrem sind, nicht umsonst werden diese Teile vom Verfassungsschutz so eingeordnet und beobachtet.


​
Ja, die ganze AfD und ihre Anhängerschaft sind rechtsradikal und rassistisch. Un die ganze Linke ist linksradikal...
Wie gesagt, das kommt immer drauf an, wo man politisch steht. Steht man ganz weit links, sind wohl alle rechtradikale und Rassisten, steht man ganz rechts, sind alles linke Hunde.^^



Don-71 schrieb:


> Deine ständigen unsäglichen Versuche, deine rechtsradikalen Freunde, mit gezielter Rhetorik , Lügen und Halbwahrheiten vom Täter zum Opfer zu machen..


Nunja, das stimmt ja so, wie ich das gesagt habe, jedenfalls kannst du sicherlich nicht das Gegenteil belegen, außer halt diese Hasstiraden loslassen, das ist halt mitunter schon ein wenig peinlich.




Don-71 schrieb:


> um ihnen weiterhin eine Plattform für ihr Gedankengut zu geben und ihren Versuchen diesen Staat mit bewußten Lügen, Hetze und Angstmacherei zu diskreditieren!


​
Man diskutiert ja hier im Thread über diese Leute, als bietet es sich doch auch an Material von dort zu verlinken, ansonsten hat der Thread ja gar keinen Sinn.​
Und es geht auch nicht darum deren Ideen in die politische Mitte zu rücken, sondern darum zu verstehen, dass diese Hetze, Angstmacherei, pauschale Diskreditieren, Brunnenvergiften, Framing und was ich nicht noch alles, auch von der anderen Seite kommt, also von Links.​
​Du hast dich ja noch nicht mal mit der Person Martin Sellner auseinandergesetzt oder überhaupt dazu was gelesen. Bewusste Lügen, Hetze usw. diesen Unsinn, das hast du dir jetzt alles ausgedacht.




compisucher schrieb:


> Lass ihn schreiben, um so mehr erfahren wir über seine Welt.



Du darfst gerne mehr über meine Welt erfahren, ich habe damit kein Problem.


compisucher schrieb:


> Er hat einfach nur Angst, Angst vor dem Unbekannten, Angst vor dem Fremden , Angst vor dem Neuen.



Sicherlich hat man Angst, wenn man seine Tochter in die Schule schickt, in eine Schule in der sie eine von drei deutschen Kindern in der Klasse wäre und von deinen einige noch nicht mal ein paar Brocken deutsch können und von selbigen wiederum die Eltern und das Umfeld aus kulturfremden Kreisen stammen.
Erst vor kurzem den Sohn einer Bekannten eingeschult. 
Aber wie gesagt, ich verstehe Grundsätzlich nicht, warum die Probleme der Massenzuwanderung ignoriert werden, wahrscheinlich liegts am Schuldkult.



compisucher schrieb:


> Sehr bedauernswert, aber es ist leider die Realität.



Ich weiß nicht was bedauernswerter ist. Der Mangel an Fähigkeit falsche Entwicklungen zu erkennen und Lösungswege für solche zu suchen, oder Menschen die eine klare Vorstellung davon haben, wie sie leben möchten und wie ihre Kinder aufwachsen sollen, als Rechtradikale hinzustellen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Jene, die AfD , Aluhut Co. zuhören und gar noch gut finden, suchen doch nur deswegen die starke führende Hand...



Ich denke da immer wieder an die Interviews mit Helmut Schmidt, das war noch jemand mit Profil.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Interessiert Dich die verschrobene Welt von Rechtsradikalen und Aluhutträgern?



Nur ein bösartiges Mittel der Rhetorik,aber das muss man eben so hinnehmen wenn man hier diskutiert.
Das macht mir nichts aus.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mich nicht und wer diese Art Verhalten freiwillig und selbstgewählt zeigt und
> auslebt wird von mir mit Missachtung, Ignorieren und Ablehnung behandelt.



Ja, wie gesagt, das habe ich doch hier dargelegt, wie man es beispielsweise mit Herrn Sellner versucht, mal unabhängig seiner politischen Meinung, die ich übrigens in nicht generell teile, teilweise jedoch schon.


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Jeder darf ja denken was er will, sobald er mich mit seinem Verhalten belästig,
> sieht es anders aus.



Dann kannst du meine Beiträge ja ignorieren, dafür gibt es schließlich die Funktion.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich habe aber überhaupt gar kein Interesse,
> mit den menschenfeindlichen und verfassungswidrigen Gedanken von Extremisten
> belästigt zu werden.



Deine Doppelmoral in vielerlei Hinsicht, ist aber schon sehr auffällig, vor allem da ich sicherlich keine verfassungswidrigen Gedanken pflege, da bin ich ganz weit davon entfernt. Du schwingst ja leider nur die Keule.
Auch ein Verhalten was unter anderem die AfD und andere stark macht, anstatt sie zu schwächen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wenn jetzt gleich wieder irgend ein Rechter hinter dem Busch hervorspringt
> und von "Diskriminierung" faselt, sollte er einfach verstehen, dass es etwas anderes
> ist, ob man pauschal alle Sachsen zu Rechtsradikalen erklärt, dass ist Diskriminierung,
> oder ob man einzelne Menschen auf Basis ihres persönlichen Verhaltens als Freund
> oder Gesprächspartner ablehnt.



Das nennt man dann wohl einfältige Demagogie.
In beiden Fällen ist es natürlich diskriminierend, vor allem weil dir ja die Sachargumente fehlen.
Auch im Bezug auf Sellner.​​


----------



## Oi!Olli (31. Januar 2020)

Irgendwie Realsatire. Wertfrei, nur zur Info. Sollte auch mal was wertfrei poste. Da würden aber die Wertfreien  plötzlich losbrüllen.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Januar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Irgendwie Realsatire. Wertfrei, nur zur Info. Sollte auch mal was wertfrei poste. Da würden aber die Wertfreien  plötzlich losbrüllen.



aber nicht wie Ephraim Kishon


----------



## Oi!Olli (31. Januar 2020)

Kontext bitte


----------



## FKY2000 (3. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> ​Am Ende das Tages musst du aber Realpolitik machen, das bedeutet das Sammelbecken der Linksradikalen, wie auch das Sammelbecken der Rechtsradikalen unter Kontrolle halten.
> Und da muss man schlicht und ergreifend auch mit deren Vorsitzenden der IBD/IBÖ oder Antifa oder welche Organisation auch immer dahintersteckt, neutral umgehen.
> 
> Solange deren Wirken nicht gegen die Gesetze verstoßen und sich unter anderem zur Gewaltfreiheit bekennen, haben politische Agitationen gegen die Vertreter, in Form eines übereifrigen Staatsanwaltes wie bei Sellner eben schlichtweg nichts zu suchen, weil man sich auf dasselbe Niveau begibt.
> ...


Ich sags ja echt ungerne: aber da hat der Highlander zu ganz großen Teilen einfach recht.


----------



## teachmeluv (3. Februar 2020)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Ich sags ja echt ungerne: aber da hat der Highlander zu ganz großen Teilen einfach recht.



Das haben viele "Deutsche" um '33 rum damals auch gesagt. Auch Eva Hermann fand ja nicht "alles schlecht". Wir haben doch den Mutterschutz und die Autobahn. Auf letzterer geht der Krieg ja auch heute noch weiter. War doch nicht alles schlecht!

Jemand, der Helmut Schmidt, der den Kohl als einen im Grunde anständigen Menschen bezeichnet - obwohl dieser für 50 % der Staatsschulden verantwortlich ist, bis aufs Blut geschachtert sowie die SPD bei der Wahl 1990 ausgebootet hat, in dem er die Bürger belog - und zudem die "soziale Überversorgung" als ein Grundübel in Deutschland betrachtet, als einen Menschen mit Profil betitelt, der findet sicherlich auch, dass sowohl ein Hitler nur ein missverstandener Kunststudent war und Bernd (ja Bernd!) Höcke - der alte Faschist - doch Lehrer mit einem pädagogischem Auftrag ist.

Hört doch endlich mal auf, so naiv zu sein und irgendwelchen redundanten und rhetorisch gefährlichen Mist für die neue Weltanschauung zu halten. Nutzt euren eigenen Verstand, dann könnt ihr euch immer noch 'ne braune Kappe aufsetzen.


----------



## FKY2000 (3. Februar 2020)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Das haben viele "Deutsche" um '33 rum damals auch gesagt. Auch Eva Hermann fand ja nicht "alles schlecht". Wir haben doch den Mutterschutz und die Autobahn. Auf letzterer geht der Krieg ja auch heute noch weiter. War doch nicht alles schlecht!
> 
> Jemand, der Helmut Schmidt, der den Kohl als einen im Grunde anständigen Menschen bezeichnet - obwohl dieser für 50 % der Staatsschulden verantwortlich ist, bis aufs Blut geschachtert sowie die SPD bei der Wahl 1990 ausgebootet hat, in dem er die Bürger belog - und zudem die "soziale Überversorgung" als ein Grundübel in Deutschland betrachtet, als einen Menschen mit Profil betitelt, der findet sicherlich auch, dass sowohl ein Hitler nur ein missverstandener Kunststudent war und Bernd (ja Bernd!) Höcke - der alte Faschist - doch Lehrer mit einem pädagogischem Auftrag ist.
> 
> Hört doch endlich mal auf, so naiv zu sein und irgendwelchen redundanten und rhetorisch gefährlichen Mist für die neue Weltanschauung zu halten. Nutzt euren eigenen Verstand, dann könnt ihr euch immer noch 'ne braune Kappe aufsetzen.


Jetzt mach aber mal bitte nen Punkt.
Das ist doch an den Haaren herbeigezogen und völlig lächerlich was du schreibst. Insbesondere der einleitende Vergleich entspringt deiner wilden Phantasie.
Bei Rotkäppchen kann ich ja derartige Entgleisungen ja noch begreifen, da sie soweit links steht, das man zwangsläufig hinter jeder Ecke braune Gespenster sehen muss... Erzähl mir nicht, du bist ein Bruder im Geiste...

Und ja, Helmut Schmidt war vielleicht der beste Staatsmann, den wir nach dem Kriege hatten und wie es ihn leider nicht noch einmal geben wird. Vielleicht war er nur in der falschen Partei, ich denke aber nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2020)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Hört doch endlich mal auf, so naiv zu sein.


Ich gebe es auf. "Der Deutsch" ist so dämlich, Wie eh und je buckelt er nach oben und tritt nach unten. Zum Glück kann ich im Rahmen der freien EU auch zu vernünftigen Menschen ziehen, wenn es mal wieder akutell wird. Wenn man gerade den rechtsextremen Flügen hört, der wieder teutsche Kinder will, um das Rentenproblem zu lösen, wird als nächsten dann wieder der Ariernachweis gefordert. Es ist zum Wahnsinnig werden. Diese Deppen bremsen hier alles und lähmen seit Jahren jede Politik, weil es sich nur noch um rechtsextreme Grütze handelt.



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Bei Rotkäppchen kann ich ja derartige Entgleisungen


Ich weiß, für Euch Menschen "Der Mitte" ist die Verfassung unbedeutend. Das einzige, was ich immer wieder anmahne, ist ein Lesen unserer Verfassung. Da steht alles drin. Menschenrechte, Gleichberechtigung und soziale Marktwirtschaft mit "Eigentum verpflichtet". Mehr will ich gar nicht, aber selbst diese drei Minimalpunkte werden angezweifelt. Es ist Hoffnungslos ....


----------



## teachmeluv (3. Februar 2020)

Nein, man darf die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben. Schon gar nicht, wenn einem so viel postfaktisches Gehabe entgegen schwurbelt. Aber das ist hier nicht die richtige Plattform, denn da fühlt man sich zu sicher. Zudem habe ich auch das Gefühl, dass hier eine Menge Trolle rumschwirren, die sich nur mal hier auslassen wollen, draußen aber den braven Bürger mimen oder maximal Kiddies bei CS flamen. Schreibt euch weiter die Finger wund, der Platz in meiner Schublade ist euch gewiss.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Februar 2020)

Postfaktisches Geschwurbel ist es, Kohl mit Hitler und Höcke zu vergleichen und bei den 50% Staatsschulden mal kurz die Wiedervereinigung mit einer komplett abgewirtschafteten DDR zu unterschlagen,in die das Geld/Schulden investiert wurde/wurden.
Ob du nun besser bist als die braunen Trolls ist daher eher fraglich.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (3. Februar 2020)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Das haben viele "Deutsche" um '33 rum damals auch gesagt.



Wir sind aber nicht mehr in 1933, sondern in 2020 und mittlerweile haben wir ein Informationssystem mit dem so etwas gar nicht mehr passieren kann. Australien ist was Einwanderung angeht noch schlimmer als die AfD und dort schreit keiner Nazi.


teachmeluv schrieb:


> Jemand, der Helmut Schmidt, der den Kohl als einen im Grunde anständigen Menschen bezeichnet - obwohl dieser für 50 % der Staatsschulden verantwortlich ist...



Schulden und Guthaben ergänzen sich größenteils , ergo alles richtig gemacht. Die Schuldenlast in Deutschland ist tragbar, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Ländern. Schau dir Japan oder die USA an.
Zudem hat das jetzt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Schmidt war ein Realpolitiker.
Hätten die Altparteien eine deutlich restriktivere Flüchtlingspolitik wie andere Länder gemacht, wäre die AfD nicht so erfolgreich.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> ...der wieder teutsche Kinder will, um das Rentenproblem zu lösen, wird als nächsten dann wieder der Ariernachweis gefordert.



Du willst das Demographieproblem echt lieber mit Zuwanderung statt mit Kindern von Bürgern mit deutschem Pass lösen?
Was spricht da dafür? Nix und das sage ich als Linkewähler, aber bei denen gibts ja auch solche die in einer vernünftigen Kinderpolitik gleich eine Arierausweispflicht sehen. Wie gesagt, habe die Linke trotz solchen Radikalen gewählt.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Diese Deppen bremsen hier alles und lähmen seit Jahren jede Politik, weil es sich nur noch um rechtsextreme Grütze handelt.



In diesem Kontext lähmt eher dieser Arier-Blödsinn die Suche nach einer vernünftigen Lösung, genauso wie das manche Äußerung der AfD tun. Politik lähmt sich selbst.
Gäbe es eine ordentliche Familienpolitik, dann hätte die AfD gar keinen Ansatzpunkt - aber die gibts ja nicht.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> ...Menschenrechte, Gleichberechtigung und soziale Marktwirtschaft mit "Eigentum verpflichtet". .



Einwanderung und dauerhafter Aufenthalt bzw. die Bevorzugung der Ausländer gegenüber hier lebenden Menschen sind keine Menschenrechte.



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Nein, man darf die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben. Schon gar nicht, wenn einem so viel postfaktisches Gehabe entgegen schwurbelt. Aber das ist hier nicht die richtige Plattform, denn da fühlt man sich zu sicher.



Postfaktisch sind ja wohl deine an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Diffamierungsversuche gegen Schmidt.
Du nimmst ja gar nicht am Thema teil, sondern versuchst es nur mit Diffamierung, anstatt nem Argument.


----------



## teachmeluv (3. Februar 2020)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Aber das ist hier nicht die richtige Plattform, denn da fühlt man sich zu sicher.



Quod erat demonstrandum.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (3. Februar 2020)

Also fordest du Klarnamen im Netz? Ja, super für die, die dann später die AfD kritisieren, sollten sie mal mitregieren.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Postfaktisches Geschwurbel ist es, Kohl mit Hitler und Höcke zu vergleichen und bei den 50% Staatsschulden mal kurz die Wiedervereinigung mit einer komplett abgewirtschafteten DDR zu unterschlagen,in die das Geld/Schulden investiert wurde/wurden.



Nun, ja, es sind allerdings auch beträchtliche Summen des Ausbaus und "Raubbaus" Ost wieder in die Altbundesländer zurück geflossen - und zwar in private Taschen. Sprich, da wurde das bekannte Spiel von vergemeinschafteten Kosten und privatisierten Gewinnen unter der Ägide des "Wendekanzlers" im großen Stil betrieben.

Das stellt ihn natürlich nicht auf eine Stufe mit Bernd Hitler und Adolf Höcke (Oder war's genau anders herum?), aber sonderliche Würdigung hat er sich damit auch nicht verdient. Das Ganze hätte sich deutlich fairer für West _und Ost_ gestalten lassen. Und kosteneffizienter sowieso.

Würde ich das als Ossi sagen, wäre aber was los ...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Februar 2020)

> Das stellt ihn natürlich nicht auf eine Stufe mit Bernd Hitler und Adolf Höcke


Könntest du das mal erläutern?
Kenne keinen von beiden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Postfaktisches Geschwurbel ist es, Kohl mit Hitler und Höcke zu vergleichen.



Vergleichen kann man erst einmal jeden und alles miteinander, was heraus kommt, ist das relevante.
Natürlich war Kohl ein den Frieden suchender Europäer und die Wiedervereinigung rechne ich ihm 
hoch an. Er hat aber auch ein paar Punkt auf der Negativliste, die in meiner Gesamtwertung überwiegen.

Und ja, Höcke ist ein Waisenknabe gegenüber dem Gröfaz, aber trotzdem schlimm genug, um ihn politisch
in jedem seiner Punkte abzuqualifizieren.

Und Schaffe, 
bitte, lass Deine rassistische Grütze in diesem Strang, lass es einfach. Und Deine AfD Lügen braucht hier
auch niemand. Man nennt es Hetze was Du hier betreibst. Menschen, die nicht einmal ein Recht zum
Arbeiten haben als "bevorzugt" zu bezeichnen, ist das typische Treten nach ganz unten. Das ist widerwärtig!
Such Dir einen anderen Strang zum Spielen.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Könntest du das mal erläutern?
> Kenne keinen von beiden.



Jetzt ist es schon zu spät, morgen erkläre ich dir jedoch gerne, wie man jene Satzteile liest und deutet, die in Klammern stehen.


----------



## teachmeluv (3. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Postfaktisches Geschwurbel ist es, Kohl mit Hitler und Höcke zu vergleichen und bei den 50% Staatsschulden mal kurz die Wiedervereinigung mit einer komplett abgewirtschafteten DDR zu unterschlagen,in die das Geld/Schulden investiert wurde/wurden.
> Ob du nun besser bist als die braunen Trolls ist daher eher fraglich.


Ah jetzt verstehe ich. Der 'gute' Schaffe. Auf das Gefasel gebe ich eh nicht viel. Wer sich so häufig selbst demontiert und einfach nicht schlauer wird...(und das ärgert dich bestimmt jetzt sowas von total, dass gleich wieder die völlig überraschende Retourkutsche aus Regal 8, Fach 19 kommt). 

Keine Ahnung, wo man aufgrund einer rhetorischen Finesse respektive einer Hyperbel einen Vergleich genannter Charaktere sieht, aber sei es drum. Das ist ja eben das Problem bei dieser Denkweise: es kommt irgendwo her, es gibt 1.000 Gründe...aber eine richtige Ursache muss noch gefunden werden.

Immerhin habt ihr schon gute Ansätze, wie man apodiktisch argumentiert.

Man kann diese ganze 'Sachlichkeit' der Don's und Highlander und wie sie alle Grüssen schön in folgendem Katechismus zusammen fassen:

"Ich sage es nochmal: ich wiederhole mich nie!"


----------



## FKY2000 (3. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Vergleichen kann man erst einmal jeden und alles miteinander, was heraus kommt, ist das relevante.
> Natürlich war Kohl ein den Frieden suchender Europäer und die Wiedervereinigung rechne ich ihm
> hoch an. Er hat aber auch ein paar Punkt auf der Negativliste, die in meiner Gesamtwertung überwiegen.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube du brauchst langsam mal eine Auszeit. Jemandem ungerechtfertigt Rassismus zu unterstellen, nur weil er nicht deiner Meinung ist, ist nicht mehr lustig. Auch du mein liebes Rotkäppchen solltest weniger wild um dich beißen und zu einem anständigen, respektvollen Tonfall zurückfinden.
Du hast hier weder die Deutungshoheit über sämtliche Themen, noch steht es dir zu andere User grundlos zu beleidigen.

Wir wissen mittlerweile, dass Du scheinbar eine Art Nazi-Trauma mit dir herum trägst, was laut deinen Aussagen vermeintlich auf deinen Vater (angeblich Ansätze von nationalsozialistischem Gedankengut) zurück zu führen ist. Wie schon gesagt, wir leben in Jahr 2020.


----------



## teachmeluv (3. Februar 2020)

Anmerkung meiner Redaktion: der Verdacht erhärtet sich, dass einige dieser Accounts (möchte jetzt nicht alle namentlich nennen) von ein und derselben Person betrieben werden. Um keinen weiteren Groll zu hegen, werde ich diesen Verdacht nicht weiter mit Leben füllen. Man wird es hier nie erfahren, aber die betreffende Person weiß ja, dass sie gemeint ist. Daher hier ein Chapeau und mein Mitleid an dich. Chapeau für diese Charade, Mitleid für deine Einsamkeit (bitte nicht fortpflanzen. Und wenn doch, dann hast du hoffentlich keine Kenntnis davon).


----------



## Don-71 (3. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nun, ja, es sind allerdings auch beträchtliche Summen des Ausbaus und "Raubbaus" Ost wieder in die Altbundesländer zurück geflossen - und zwar in private Taschen. Sprich, da wurde das bekannte Spiel von vergemeinschafteten Kosten und privatisierten Gewinnen unter der Ägide des "Wendekanzlers" im großen Stil betrieben.
> 
> Das stellt ihn natürlich nicht auf eine Stufe mit Bernd Hitler und Adolf Höcke (Oder war's genau anders herum?), aber sonderliche Würdigung hat er sich damit auch nicht verdient. Das Ganze hätte sich deutlich fairer für West _und Ost_ gestalten lassen. Und kosteneffizienter sowieso.
> 
> Würde ich das als Ossi sagen, wäre aber was los ...



Das bestreitet auch keiner, trotzdem verbietet sich für jeden politisch Interessierten und aufgeklärten Menschen ein Vergleich zwischen Kohl und Höcke, und ein Vergleich zwischen Kohl und Hitler ist absurd peinlich.
Und wenn man die 50% Staatsverschuldung anführt, gehört die Wiedervereinigung einfach dazu.

Das erinnert mich an den politischen Einstieg in meinem Leben. Man schrieb das Schuljahr 1988/1989 an einer gymnasialen Oberstufe einer Integrierten Gesamtschule in Niedersachsen, bei der die "hauseigene" Antifa AG, zu 90% bestehend aus Oberstufenschülern, betreut von einer Oberstufenlehrerin, Flugblätter in der Sek I (5. bis 10. Klasse) verteilte, in der die Bundesrepublik als zu tiefst faschistisches und imperialistisches System beschrieben wurde, angeführt von den faschistischen Parteien CDU, FDP und SPD und Helmit Kohl wurde dort auch gleich neben Onkel Adolf gesetzt. Mein Kommentar in der Schülerzeitung zu diesem Flugblatt und dem verteilen selbiges in der SeK I, führte zu einer Podiumsdiskussion mit ~ 200 Teilnehmern in der Aula.

Jeder hier kennt meine Meinung über die AfD, die ich für rassistisch, rechtsradikal und rechtsextrem halte und der ich das Endziel unterstelle, den bestehenden Staat Bundesrepublik samt GG abschaffen zu wollen, nur würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren, wie die gleichen Leute von damals die heutige AfD beschreiben/bezeichnen würden, wenn die damalige Bundesrepublik samt CDU, FDP und SPD zutiefst faschistisch und imperialistisch war?!


----------



## seahawk (4. Februar 2020)

Wenn man sieht wie Kohl die DDR ausgeschlachtet hat, die Biographien der sozialistischen Menschen wertlos machte und wie diese heute noch benachteiligt sind, dann ist der Vergleich passend. Das Ende der DDR war eine Katastrophe für alle Deutschen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn man sieht wie Kohl die DDR ausgeschlachtet hat, die Biographien der sozialistischen Menschen wertlos machte und wie diese heute noch benachteiligt sind, dann ist der Vergleich passend. Das Ende der DDR war eine Katastrophe für alle Deutschen.


Der Westen wollte den Laden doch unbedingt übernehmen, dass dann die Überreste billig aufgekauft werden hätte klar sein müssen.


----------



## FKY2000 (4. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn man sieht wie Kohl die DDR ausgeschlachtet hat, die Biographien der sozialistischen Menschen wertlos machte und wie diese heute noch benachteiligt sind, dann ist der Vergleich passend. Das Ende der DDR war eine Katastrophe für alle Deutschen.


Wie tief kann das Niveau noch sinken in diesen Thread/Forum?

Früher wurde so ein geistiger Müll in Form von Leserbriefen noch ausgesiebt, heute kann jeder daher gelaufene Troll seinen unüberlegten Mist in die Welt setzen...Meinungsfreiheit schön und gut, macht mir stellenweise aber Angst, was so manche Zeitgenossen absondern.

Ich bin für den Internetführerschein.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn man sieht wie Kohl die DDR ausgeschlachtet hat, die Biographien der sozialistischen Menschen wertlos machte und wie diese heute noch benachteiligt sind, dann ist der Vergleich passend. Das Ende der DDR war eine Katastrophe für alle Deutschen.



Abseits davon, das ich mir eine Bewertung solch groben Unfugs erspare, scheinst du in Geschichte nicht sattelfest, im Schuljahr 1988/1989 gab es weder einen Mauerfall, noch eine Wiedervereinigung.


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. Februar 2020)

Das Ende der DDR kam mit der Wiedervereinigung


----------



## Don-71 (4. Februar 2020)

Ja aber nicht von August 1988 bis Juli 1989.


----------



## compisucher (4. Februar 2020)

Das mit der Katastrophe für die Deutschen verstehe ich jetzt nicht wirklich.

Was war denn an der Wiedervereinigung so katastrophal?

Was wäre denn eine funktionierende und nachhaltige Alternative gewesen?


----------



## Sparanus (4. Februar 2020)

Seahawk übertreibt, hat aber im Kern nicht Unrecht.

Es gab so einige richtig dumme Sachen. Beispiele? Gerne, aber statt jetzt über die Treuhand zu reden, reden wir doch mal lieber über Gesetze.

Die BRD wollte keine Gesetze der DDR übernehmen. Klingt vielleicht erstmal logisch, war aber manchmal komisch. Homosexuelle hatten in der DDR weitaus größere Freiheiten, die BRD wollte das zur Wiedervereinigung aber nicht übernehmen was dazu führte, dass man im geeinten Deutschland für ein und die selbe Handlung in Westberlin bestraft wurde, in Ostberlin aber unbehelligt leben konnte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eine funktionierende und nachhaltige Alternative gewesen?


Der Weg von Lafontäne mit zwei Staaten und zwei Währungen, dass war die Alternative. Das ist keine wirkliche gewesen. Dann wäre das Elend noch viel größer geworden, 

Es gab in der DDR kein einziges Wasserwerk, welches sinnvoll aufbereitetes Wasser zur Verfügung stellte, kein einziges Bier, welchers nicht trüb war, eine allgegenwärtige Luftverschmutzung, die mit bei jedem Besuch in wenigen Stunden das Atmen erschwerte, Es gab keine produktiven Fabriken. Es gab Mangel an jeder Stelle und Menschen, die sich im Mangel eingerichtet hatten. Ich sah Zimmemänner, die krumme Nägel in Ruhe und Muße wieder gerade gebogen haben. 

_"... für mehr als die Hälfte der Bürger, die zwischen Ostsee und Erzgebirge wohnen, ist Trinkwasser ein potentieller Krankmacher. 9,6 Millionen der 16 Millionen trinken eine Flüssigkeit, die zeitweilig oder ständig den zulässigen Mindeststandard für Trinkwasser nicht erfüllt. ..."_
„Die Lage ist abenteuerlich“ DER SPIEGEL 1/1991

Das der Ausverkauf durch die Treuhand zu massiver Bereicherung Einzelner führte, ist eine andere Geschichte. Die Menschen wollten den Kapitalismus und sie haben ihn bekommen. Schmerzhaft, aber immerhin sozial abgefedert. 

Aber darum geht es hier nur rudimentär, rassistische Nazis gab es in der DDR schon 1989 ausreichend viele. Die ersten unmenschenlichen Aussreichtungen begannen mit brennenden Hochhäusern in Rostock.
Ausschreitungen in Rostock-Lichtenhagen – Wikipedia


----------



## FKY2000 (4. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber darum geht es hier nur rudimentär, rassistische Nazis gab es in der DDR schon 1989 ausreichend viele. Die ersten unmenschenlichen Aussreichtungen begannen mit brennenden Hochhäusern in Rostock.
> Ausschreitungen in Rostock-Lichtenhagen – Wikipedia



Gibt es unrassistische Nazis? Gehört das nicht zwingend zusammen - Rassenlehre und Nationalsozialismus?
Und wie schaffst Du es in jedem Post das Wort Nazi unterzubringen - im Kontext der Wiedervereinigung - Chapeau !

Mit dem Trauma lag ich wohl nicht falsch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2020)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Und wie schaffst Du es in jedem Post das Wort Nazi unterzubringen - im Kontext der Wiedervereinigung - Chapeau !


Deine Transferleistung liegt unter dem Niveau des Gorillas Koko. Der hat solche Zusammenhänge verstanden.

Noch einmal für Dich: Die Zonis behaupten heute immer, durch die Wiedervereinigung und die phöse Treuhand
wurden sie zu Rechtsextremen geformt. Das ist Bullshit. Die gab es dort immer und massiv. Solange die Stasi
alles im festen Griff hatte, war Ruhe, kaum  war die Stasi weg, fingen die Arschlöcher unter den liebenswerten
Menschen, die ich ansonsten im Osten der Republik kennenlernte, mit ihrem rassistischem Gehabe an.  Einer
der Gründe ist, dass sie nicht Reisen durften und nie mit anderen Kulturen in Berührung kamen. Und das hat sich
nach dreißig Jahren bei einem nennenswert Anteil der Zonis scheinbar nicht geändert.

Und das hast Du nicht verstanden? Wirklich nicht? Und Du wunderst Dich wirklich, dass wir in einem Thema
über Nazis und sich wiederholende Geschichte den Zusammenhang zwischen AfD und Nazis suchen und finden?


----------



## Don-71 (4. Februar 2020)

Man könnte es mehr differenzieren, der Kultur/Kapitalismus Schock mit seinen sozialen Auswirkungen, eine sich auf den Osten massiv konzentrierende NPD und der Beginn der Jugoslawienkriesen, spielten auch eine Rolle, aber im Grunde hast du recht.
Auch wenn es mir sehr schwer fällt das zuzugeben, der DDR und ihren Bürgern hat es an so etwas wie den 68er massiv gefehlt, hier im Westen wurde man gezwungen die - seine Vergangenheit halbwegs aufzuarbeiten, drüben wurde alles unter den Teppich gekehrt und Selbstreflexion hat es nie gegeben, weil angeblich ja alle Faschisten und Rassisten in der BRD saßen, nach offizielem Geschichtsbild.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gab in der DDR kein einziges Wasserwerk, welches sinnvoll aufbereitetes Wasser zur Verfügung stellte, kein einziges Bier, welchers nicht trüb war, eine allgegenwärtige Luftverschmutzung, die mit bei jedem Besuch in wenigen Stunden das Atmen erschwerte, Es gab keine produktiven Fabriken.



Überleg' doch mal: Wie kommt es wohl, dass das Trinkwasser in der DDR flächendeckend angeblich ungenießbar bis "lebensgefährlich" (so damals der Lennartz) war, aber trotzdem 41 Jahre lang eine Bevölkerung versorgt hat, die zum Zeitpunkt der Wiedervereinigung gesundheitlich keinen Deut schlechter aufgestellt war als die der BRD?
Ich will nicht bestreiten, dass die Trinkwasseraufbereitung der DDR nach unseren damaligen Maßstäben katastrophal war, allerdings wirft das Ganze eher ein Schlaglicht auf die Kontroll- und Regulierungswut der Bundesrepublik und darauf, wie erfolgreich etabliert wurde, aus einer lebensnotwendigen Grundversorgung sekundäre Geschäftszweige zu etablieren.

Was die Luft angeht, habe ich vielleicht zu gute Lungen oder mit der Grenzöffnung wurde die DDR schlagartig ventiliert, aber als ich kurz darauf durch den Osten tourte, hatte ich keinerlei Atemprobleme. Ganz im Gegenteil, die Luft in vielen Städten war bemerkenswert gut, wenn nicht gerade ein Trabi direkt an einem vorbei gurkte - das waren zwar üble Stinker, aber dafür waren nicht zu jedem Zeitpunkt so wahnsinnig viele davon auf den Straßen unterwegs.
Eine ganz andere Geschichte sind die Industriestandorte, da haben die rückständigen Anlagen sicherlich oft für dicke Luft gesorgt. Da fallen mir allerdings auch ein paar Regionen bei uns ein, die erst nach und nach auf auf einen Stand gebracht wurden, der streng nach Grenzwerten nicht (siehe oben) ungenießbar bis "lebensgefährlich" war.

Und lass mich bloß nicht mit den Fabriken anfangen. Da gab es etliche produktive VEB, die hauptsächlich vertriebsseitig an der ideologisch verkackten Wirtschaftspolitik der DDR scheiterten. Unproduktive Fabriken hätten keine vollen Betriebskassen und keine Produktionsmittel gehabt, die von dubiosen Investoren geplündert werden konnten. Es waren *unsere* Lobbyisten, die bei der Bundesregierung im Zuge der Wiedervereinigung Klinken putzten, um bloß keine produktiven Fabriken jenseits der Grenze zuzulassen. Das ganz zu recht vermutete Lohngefälle hätte nämlich bei wirtschaftlicher Öffnung dazu geführt, dass in weniger fortschritts-/technikintensiven Branchen einige *unserer* Unternehmen Schwierigkeiten bekommen hätten, wenn im Osten dasselbe trotz alter Anlagen billiger produziert werden kann.

*Unsere* Wirtschaft wollte den Osten als erweiterten inländischen Absatzmarkt, aber bitte möglichst lange nicht als Mitbewerber.
Und *unser* Geld wurde in den Osten gepumpt, damit die Ossis an *unseren* Produkten das Konsumieren lernen.
Für die Regierung Kohl war die Wiedervereinigung ein Glücksfall, denn die damals im allgemeinen Taumel problemlos durchgewunkenen Subventionen (eine Mark in den Osten, davon _mindestens_ 80 Pfennig zurück in den Westen) wären anders gar nicht vermittelbar, ja geradezu politischer Selbstmord gewesen. So jedoch landeten die Ressentiments der Westbürger eher bei den Ostbürgern, während letztere bis heute - und zumindest punktuell durchaus zu Recht - das Gefühl haben, dass sie über den Tisch gezogen wurden. Ist ja auch kein Wunder, wenn die eine Seite nur sieht, was rausgeht; nur die andere sieht was reinkommt und beide Seiten ständig vergessen nachzurechnen, wo denn die Differenz wohl gelandet sein könnte ...

Ach übrigens, dass viele Ossis glaubten, die "Imperialisten" jenseits der innerdeutschen Grenze wären überwiegend Nazis, wird irgendwie verzeihlich, zumal wir - Hand aufs Herz - ja auch gelernt haben, da drüben wären alles Kommis (Außer die eigene Tante Trude in Osterberlin, die war Geisel der Kommis ...), die halb verhungert mit bloßen Händen den Boden beackern, nicht wahr?
Und dann geht die Grenze auf und man sieht Leute, die genauso gesund und wohlgenährt sind wie man selbst, nur dass sie altmodischer angezogen sind. Letzteres lag bestimmt am Trinkwasser.


----------



## seahawk (4. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Deine Transferleistung liegt unter dem Niveau des Gorillas Koko. Der hat solche Zusammenhänge verstanden.
> 
> Noch einmal für Dich: Die Zonis behaupten heute immer, durch die Wiedervereinigung und die phöse Treuhand
> wurden sie zu Rechtsextremen geformt. Das ist Bullshit. Die gab es dort immer und massiv. Solange die Stasi
> ...



Eine abgeschirmte Gesellschaft ist selten nicht fremdenfeindlich.


----------



## FKY2000 (4. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Deine Transferleistung liegt unter dem Niveau des Gorillas Koko. Der hat solche Zusammenhänge verstanden.
> 
> Noch einmal für Dich: Die Zonis behaupten heute immer, durch die Wiedervereinigung und die phöse Treuhand
> wurden sie zu Rechtsextremen geformt. Das ist Bullshit. Die gab es dort immer und massiv. Solange die Stasi
> ...


Ich merke negative Vibrations, aber kein Wunder nachdem ich dir den Spiegel vorgehalten habe...[emoji6]
Ich befürchte nur, daß gerade Du nicht der FC Bayern der gedanklichen Transferleistung bist, Schätzchen.

Aber nichts für ungut, Deine sympathische  Kommunikationskompetenz spricht erneut Bände.


----------



## Andregee (4. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Noch einmal für Dich: Die Zonis behaupten heute immer, durch die Wiedervereinigung und die phöse Treuhand
> wurden sie zu Rechtsextremen geformt. Das ist Bullshit. Die gab es dort immer und massiv. Solange die Stasi
> alles im festen Griff hatte, war Ruhe, kaum  war die Stasi weg, fingen die Arschlöcher unter den liebenswerten
> Menschen, die ich ansonsten im Osten der Republik kennenlernte, mit ihrem rassistischem Gehabe an.  Einer
> ...


Ja die Tschechen, Polen Ungarn Bulgaren und Russen lebten die Ossi Kultur dergestalt , das man beim Urlaub in diesen Landen keinerlei Fremdkulturkontakt vernehmen konnte. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (4. Februar 2020)

Geh und denk nochmal nach...


----------



## Andregee (4. Februar 2020)

Erleuchte mich mit deiner nicht enden wollenden Weisheit, worauf du anspielst. Dem Ossi war es sehr wohl vergönnt, die sozialistischen Bruderstaaten zu bereisen. Möchtest du jetzt implizieren, das man mit denen kulturell auf einer Ebene lag? Ok beim Trinkgelage war man sich sicher nicht sonderlich fremd, aber das dürfte für Urlaub bei den Briten z. B. wohl ebenso gelten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (4. Februar 2020)

Die Aussage ist, dass man gegen das ist was man nicht kennt und nur weil ich den Polen kenne, kenne ich den Türken noch lange nicht...

Außerdem haben die meisten Ostblockstaaten ja das selbe Problem bzw noch stärker...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2020)

- etwas Off Topic -


Mahoy schrieb:


> Unproduktive Fabriken hätten keine vollen   Betriebskassen und keine Produktionsmittel gehabt, die von dubiosen   Investoren geplündert werden konnten.


Es ging um die Liegenschaften. Man bekommt eine Firma in guter Lage für  eine DM und soll sie erhalten, wickelt sie aber nach ein paar Monaten ab  und behält Grundstücke im Millionenwert. So funktioniert Kapitalismus.  Das ist im Westen auch passiert, z.B. wurden unsere Stromnetze für eine  DM an die großen Energieversorger verschenkt. Auch hier im Land gab es  keinen Aufschrei jenseits der "linksgrünversifften" Menschenfreunde.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Was die Luft angeht


Ich sage nur Winter und Braunkohleheizungen
Meine Augen haben jedesmals beißend gebrannt.



Mahoy schrieb:


> ... aber trotzdem 41 Jahre lang eine Bevölkerung  versorgt hat, die zum Zeitpunkt der Wiedervereinigung gesundheitlich  keinen Deut schlechter aufgestellt war als die der BRD?


Die Lebenserwartung in der DDR lag 1989 drei Jahre unter jener der Bundesrepublik. "Keinen Deut" würde ich das nicht nennen
DDR: https://de.statista.com/graphic/1/249309/lebenserwartung-in-der-ddr.jpg
Deutschland (bis 1990 DDR und BRD): Lebenserwartung in Deutschland - Durchschnittsalter bis 2060 | Statista

Und hier im jährlichen Ost-West Vergleich: Die Drei Jahre Unterschied 1989 haben sich inzwischen fast egalisiert.
Lebenserwartung.info-Ledeu

- ganz Off topic -



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Aber nichts für ungut....


Zum Thema hast Du nix zu sagen oder? Dann spiel doch bitte an anderer Stelle. Danke


----------



## Andregee (4. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist, dass man gegen das ist was man nicht kennt und nur weil ich den Polen kenne, kenne ich den Türken noch lange nicht...
> 
> Außerdem haben die meisten Ostblockstaaten ja das selbe Problem bzw noch stärker...



Das war aber nicht der Kontext. Es hieß DDR Bürger konnten nicht reisen und kamen nicht mit fremden Kulturen in Kontakt was mit ursprünglich für Rassismus sein sollte und das ist so als Ausschlußthese absolut falsch. Man konnte reisen und kam mit Kulturen in Kontakt, gegen welche auch heute sich der Fremdenhass richtet. Das ist unstrittig. Bei rassistischer Prägung spielt die konkrete Herkunft eine ziemlich untergeordnete Rolle, allein ein fremdartiges äußeres ist dabei ein wichtiger Indikator . Von Natur mit dunklem Haar gesegnet, geriet auch ich gelegentlich ins Visier derartiger Gestalten, das Problem ist mir also nicht fremd und ich durfte auch Zeuge werden, wie sich rechtsradikales Gedankengut gegen Polen und Russen richtete, welche die Ostbürger sehr gut kannten. Das vorwiegend auf den Islam zu beschränken  und damit den kausalen Zusammenhang zum Fremdenhass herstellen zu wollen, lässt weitaus zu viele Aspekte völlig außer Acht 
Rechtsradikale der alten Bundesländer hatten ja nun mehrere Dekaden die Möglichkeiten Kontakt zu türkischstämmigen Bürgern zu haben, die rassistischen Gedanken hat das aber nicht gemindert. Vielmehr sollte man wohl den wirtschaftlichen und sozialen Abstieg oder die Perspektivlosigkeit  direkt nach der Wende für viele ehemalige DDR Bürger für zumindest mit ursächlich erachten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Es hieß DDR Bürger konnten nicht reisen und kamen nicht mit fremden Kulturen in Kontakt


"Fremde Kulturen" sind auch weniger die vertrauten Nachbarn, als viel mehr "Fremde Kulturen". Welcher DDR Bürger war denn in Vietnam, wer in Afrika, wer in Arabien, Südamerika etc.

Oder ist es für Dich auch ein Fremdkulturenaustausch, wenn ein Bayer nach Friesland fährt? Europäische Kulturen mit Jahrtausenden intensiven Austauß sind verdammt ähnlich. Ist Dir das im Vergleich zu entfernten Ländern noch nicht aufgefallen? Es brannten in Rostock auch keine polnischen Hochhäuser, oder? "Gettos" gab es nur für entfernte Kulturen.


----------



## Andregee (4. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> "Fremde Kulturen" sind auch weniger die vertrauten Nachbarn, als viel mehr "Fremde Kulturen". Welcher DDR Bürger war denn in Vietnam, wer in Afrika, wer in Arabien, Südamerika etc.
> 
> Oder ist es für Dich auch ein Fremdkulturenaustausch, wenn ein Bayer nach Friesland fährt? Europäische Kulturen mit Jahrtausenden intensiven Austauß sind verdammt ähnlich. Ist Dir das im Vergleich zu entfernten Ländern noch nicht aufgefallen? Es brannten in Rostock auch keine polnischen Hochhäuser, oder? "Gettos" gab es nur für entfernte Kulturen.



Deine Aussage  wie getätigt, entspricht grundsätzlich nicht der Wahrheit ,denn so wie sie getätigt wurde, muss der unbedarfte annehmen, das die DDR Bürger das eigene Land absolut nicht verlassen  und keinerlei Kontakt zu anderen Kulturen herstellen konnten. Ein Bulgare war ebenso wenig ein vertrauter Nachbar, wie es ein Türke hätte sein können. Fremdenhass ist ein grundsätzliches Problem und richtet sich nicht ausschließlich gegen bestimmte Nationen.
Welcher Bundesbürger war in Vietnam, Afrika, Arabien oder Südamerika? Sind Bürger dieser Staaten von Fremdenhass ausgenommen von westdeutschen Nazis, während die Ossis hassen, weil es ihnen verwert wurde, ortsvorstellig zu werden?  Die Türkei ist doch nun ein ziemlich beliebtes Urlaubsland der alten Bundesbürger. Warum richtet sich der Fremdenhass von Neonazis der alten Bundesländer  nun ausgerechnet sehr häufig gegen türkisch stämmige, warum gegen jüdische Mitbürger die seit Ewigkeiten zu Deutschland gehören und wenn sie nicht zufällig in die Synagoge gehen, doch nicht einmal auffallen. Lässt der typisch altbundesdeutsche Neonazi seine Ressentiments gegen Kulturen die bereisen konnte, fallen? Wohl kaum.  Wie ich bereits erwähnte, der Fremdenhass macht auch vor bekannten Kulturen keinen Halt, es genügt allein die nicht deutsche Herkunft, ein etwas anderes äußeres, ein gebrochenes Deutsch.  Deine These bezüglich polnischer Hochhäuser relativiert da nichts an deiner unkorrekten Kernthese.  Auch Polen oder andere Bürger osteuropäischer Staaten wurden mehrfach Opfer rechtsradikaler Übergriffe, nur existiert hier die Gefahr potenzierende Asylproblematik mit folgend hoher Personenkonzentration auf engstem Raum in  Asylheimen  nicht.Selbst Russlanddeutsche die uns kulturell doch sehr nah stehen sollten,
trafen auf breiter Front auf Ablehnung.
Hättest du geschrieben, das sich ehemalige DDR Bürger die zu Nazis mutierten, mit Kulturen schwer tun, zu denen sie aufgrund der Reisebeschränkungen für Jahrzehnte der Kontakt verwehrt wurde, wäre das ein streitbarer Punkt gewesen, so generell und uneingeschränkt  formuliert, jedoch nicht und selbst dann zeigt die Geschichte der Nazis der alten Bundesländer auf, das nicht vorhandene Reisebeschränkungen den Fremdenhass von gegen demzufolge durchaus bekannte Kulturen nicht mindern. Ich würde meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, wären die wirtschaftlichen Bedingungen nach der Wiedervereinigung nicht derart prekär gewesen, hätte sich der Rechtsradikalismus nicht derart ausbreiten können. Eine Unzufriedenheit muss erst generiert werden, ehe sie sich in Fremdenhass kanalisiert.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und Schaffe,
> bitte, lass Deine rassistische Grütze in diesem Strang, lass es einfach.



Dann musst du mir eben mal zeigen wo, das was ich sage auch nur ansatzweise rassistisch sein soll.
Das Demographieproblem löst man nicht, indem man sich durch eine überproportionale Einwanderung in Sozialsysteme und oder kultur und Werte-fremde Menschen ins Land holt und damit meine ich keine Chinesen, Europäer, Inder oder Amerikaner, Australier oder oder oder.
Wir haben einen eklatanten Asylmissbrauch und es wird nicht schnell genug abgeschoben, das kann man sagen ohne dabei nach links und rechts Schemata eingeordnet zu werden.
Und man darf auch sagen, dass die Familienpolitik in diesem Land höchst fragwürdig ist, ohne rechts oder links zu stehen. In erster Linie steht immer noch das eigen Volk im Vordergrund, was nicht heißt, dass nicht ein gewisser Prozentsatz auch in die Sozialsysteme einwandern kann, Flüchtlinge nicht aufgenommen werden, oder das Land abgeschottet wird.
Deutschland kann nicht die Probleme aller lösen, aber zumindest einiger und sich an einer Politik orientieren, die erst gar nicht zulässt, dass Menschen flüchten müssen und wenn sie flüchten müssen, die Plätze für die verfolgten Menschen freihält, anstatt sie Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen zu geben, womit wir auch wieder bei Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe wären, die zu wenig stattfindet.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und Deine AfD Lügen braucht hier
> auch niemand.



Und deine ständiges Hetzen ohne den Versuch eines Arguments erst recht keiner.
Ich finde es immer ein wenig albern, wenn man der einer Partei unterstellt, sie hätten gar keine Argumente.


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Man nennt es Hetze was Du hier betreibst. Menschen, die nicht einmal ein Recht zum
> Arbeiten haben als "bevorzugt" zu bezeichnen, ist das typische Treten nach ganz unten.



Habe ich nicht getan, das ist eine Lüge von dir. Zitiere mal den Abschnitt. Wo steht das?
Ich schrieb:



HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Einwanderung und dauerhafter Aufenthalt bzw. die Bevorzugung der Ausländer gegenüber hier lebenden Menschen sind keine Menschenrechte.



Und ich schrieb das deshalb, weil du geschrieben hattest:

1) 





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn man gerade den rechtsextremen Flügen hört, der wieder teutsche Kinder will, um das Rentenproblem zu lösen, wird als nächsten dann wieder der Ariernachweis gefordert.


2) 





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist zum Wahnsinnig werden. Diese Deppen bremsen hier alles und lähmen seit Jahren jede Politik, weil es sich nur noch um rechtsextreme Grütze handelt.


3) 





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mehr will ich gar nicht, aber selbst diese drei Minimalpunkte werden angezweifelt. Es ist Hoffnungslos ....



(1)Erstmal hat die Forderung nach mehr Kinder von Bundesbürgern (egal welcher Herkunft) rein gar nichts mit dem Nationalsozialismus zu tun, sondern ist unter anderem auch eine linke Position.
Finanzielle Erleichterungen für Familien, Grundsicherung für Kinder, usw. usf. Auch bessere finanzielle Unterstützung usw.
Ich sehe in dieser Forderung nicht den Hauch eines Rechtsextremen Anstriches, weder von Links noch von Rechts.
(2)Zudem gibt es auch in der Linke Realisten, die auf eine andere Asylpolitik drängen.
Man muss sich gegen  Ressentiments wehren und genauso gegen eine grenzenlose Willkommenskultur, eben eine vernünftige Lösung finden.
(3) Niemand zweifelt diese drei Minimalpunkte an, aber ich sag es nochmal, Einwanderung außerhalb von Europa, dauerhafter Aufenthalt ohne Job, Asylmissbrauch und Wirtschaftsflüchtling sein, oder gar letztendlich von bevorzugt werden, sind keine Menschenrechte, weil das in deinen Beiträgen so mitklingt, als wären die Bürger hier weniger wert als die, die zu uns kommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LNB4dN0cb38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWEvtnE_EKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=To1xidzuxEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=58dRNCXVjZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DgLbm-uxmi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Soll ich Dir noch ein paar Videos hinklatschen


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir noch ein paar Videos hinklatschen



Was sollen die Videos jetzt zeigen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2020)

*"Lasst Euch doch nicht dauernd verarschen"*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pUQkUlFJaGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (5. Februar 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Deine Aussage  wie getätigt, entspricht grundsätzlich nicht der Wahrheit ,denn so wie sie getätigt wurde, muss der unbedarfte annehmen, das die DDR Bürger das eigene Land absolut nicht verlassen  und keinerlei Kontakt zu anderen Kulturen herstellen konnten. Ein Bulgare war ebenso wenig ein vertrauter Nachbar, wie es ein Türke hätte sein können. Fremdenhass ist ein grundsätzliches Problem und richtet sich nicht ausschließlich gegen bestimmte Nationen.
> Welcher Bundesbürger war in Vietnam, Afrika, Arabien oder Südamerika? Sind Bürger dieser Staaten von Fremdenhass ausgenommen von westdeutschen Nazis, während die Ossis hassen, weil es ihnen verwert wurde, ortsvorstellig zu werden?  Die Türkei ist doch nun ein ziemlich beliebtes Urlaubsland der alten Bundesbürger. Warum richtet sich der Fremdenhass von Neonazis der alten Bundesländer  nun ausgerechnet sehr häufig gegen türkisch stämmige, warum gegen jüdische Mitbürger die seit Ewigkeiten zu Deutschland gehören und wenn sie nicht zufällig in die Synagoge gehen, doch nicht einmal auffallen. Lässt der typisch altbundesdeutsche Neonazi seine Ressentiments gegen Kulturen die bereisen konnte, fallen? Wohl kaum.  Wie ich bereits erwähnte, der Fremdenhass macht auch vor bekannten Kulturen keinen Halt, es genügt allein die nicht deutsche Herkunft, ein etwas anderes äußeres, ein gebrochenes Deutsch.  Deine These bezüglich polnischer Hochhäuser relativiert da nichts an deiner unkorrekten Kernthese.  Auch Polen oder andere Bürger osteuropäischer Staaten wurden mehrfach Opfer rechtsradikaler Übergriffe, nur existiert hier die Gefahr potenzierende Asylproblematik mit folgend hoher Personenkonzentration auf engstem Raum in  Asylheimen  nicht.Selbst Russlanddeutsche die uns kulturell doch sehr nah stehen sollten,
> trafen auf breiter Front auf Ablehnung.
> Hättest du geschrieben, das sich ehemalige DDR Bürger die zu Nazis mutierten, mit Kulturen schwer tun, zu denen sie aufgrund der Reisebeschränkungen für Jahrzehnte der Kontakt verwehrt wurde, wäre das ein streitbarer Punkt gewesen, so generell und uneingeschränkt  formuliert, jedoch nicht und selbst dann zeigt die Geschichte der Nazis der alten Bundesländer auf, das nicht vorhandene Reisebeschränkungen den Fremdenhass von gegen demzufolge durchaus bekannte Kulturen nicht mindern. Ich würde meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, wären die wirtschaftlichen Bedingungen nach der Wiedervereinigung nicht derart prekär gewesen, hätte sich der Rechtsradikalismus nicht derart ausbreiten können. Eine Unzufriedenheit muss erst generiert werden, ehe sie sich in Fremdenhass kanalisiert.



Das Problem ist nicht DDR spezifisch, man sieht es im ganzen Ostblock und in jeder Gesellschaft die sich gegenüber anderen abschottet. Natürlich ist die Ausbeutung des Ostens durch die Kapitalisten ein Hauptgrund für die Wut der Menschen und der Neonazismus wurde aus dem Westen importiert, eine gewisse xenophobe Grundeinstellung kennzeichnet aber jede abgeschottete Gesellschaft, wobei diese Sichtweise auch der üblichen menschlichen Natur entspricht. Wir vertrauen was wir kennen und fürchten was wir nicht kennen. Die heutigen AfD Probleme haben aber nichts mit der DDR zu tun, sie sind ein Resultat neoliberaler Politik. Nur der echte Sozialismus kann den Nazismus aufhalten. Wir brauchen eine sozialistische Gesellschaft, heute mehr denn je.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Von mir aus, aber ich klatsch dir jetzt auch eines hin.
Martina Renner ist eine, die sich mit den Gewalttätern der Antifa gut versteht: YouTube


> Die heutigen AfD Probleme haben aber nichts mit der DDR zu tun, sie sind  ein Resultat neoliberaler Politik. Nur der echte Sozialismus kann den  Nazismus aufhalten. Wir brauchen eine sozialistische Gesellschaft, heute  mehr denn je.


Die DDR hatte doch Sozialismus, dann müsste doch dort alles perfekt gewesen sein.
Vielleicht lag es aber auch am Sozialismus, dass man nicht überall hingehen durften?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2020)

Was haben denn persönliche Angriffe gegen eine unbedeutende Angeordnete der Linke für eine Entkräftungswirkung gegen die unerträglichen Aussagen der AfD Führung? Schau Dir doch in Ruhe die Sachkritik gegen die AfD an und reagiere auf die Sachkritik. anstatt einzelne andere Abgeordnete allgemein anzugreifen. 

Ihr bestätigt doch mit Euren Auftritt genau die Sachkritik an der AfD. Denn genau darum geht es in diesem Thema. Inwieweit sich bestimmte faschistische Tendenzen wiederholen, die hier vor hundert Jahren passierten. Und der Verhalten der AfD ähnelt jenem der NSDAP erschreckend.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was haben denn persönliche Angriffe gegen eine unbedeutende Angeordnete der Linke für eine Entkräftungswirkung gegen die unerträglichen Aussagen der AfD Führung? Schau Dir doch in Ruhe die Sachkritik gegen die AfD an und reagiere auf die Sachkritik. anstatt einzelne andere Abgeordnete allgemein anzugreifen.
> 
> Ihr bestätigt doch mit Euren Auftritt genau die Sachkritik an der AfD. Denn genau darum geht es in diesem Thema. Inwieweit sich bestimmte faschistische Tendenzen wiederholen, die hier vor hundert Jahren passierten. Und der Verhalten der AfD ähnelt jenem der NSDAP erschreckend.



Es ist einfach wie bei der AfD: Man tut sich zusammen mit den Gewalttätern.
Schlägertruppen, die andere einschüchtern und denen alles zerstören, hat es auch damals gegeben, bei den Nationalsozialisten. 
Da sich das nicht wiederholen soll sollen auch die Linken auf diese verzichten, wer sich aber bei denen bedankt hat einfach ein Rad ab und hätte wieder gerne so ein autoritäres System wie es es hier schonmal gab.

Und so nebenbei: Dass in der AfD rechtsradikale in größerer Anzahl sind ist mir schon lange klar, die Partei radikalisiert sich weiter und der Flügel hat praktisch den Laden übernommen.


----------



## FKY2000 (5. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> - etwas Off Topic -
> 
> Es ging um die Liegenschaften. Man bekommt eine Firma in guter Lage für  eine DM und soll sie erhalten, wickelt sie aber nach ein paar Monaten ab  und behält Grundstücke im Millionenwert. So funktioniert Kapitalismus.  Das ist im Westen auch passiert, z.B. wurden unsere Stromnetze für eine  DM an die großen Energieversorger verschenkt. Auch hier im Land gab es  keinen Aufschrei jenseits der "linksgrünversifften" Menschenfreunde.
> 
> ...


Mäuschen,
es hat sehr wohl etwas mit dem Thema und dem Umgang der Diskussionsteilnehmer untereinander zu tun, wenn ich dich darauf hinweise, dass Beleidigungen, haltlose Unterstellungen und Diffamierungen, sowie deine weiteren sprachlichen Entgleisungen uns hier nicht weiterbringen.
Nochmal: du hast hier weder das Kommando, noch auch nur in Ansätzen eine Deutungs- oder Meinungshoheit.
Indem du regelmäßig andere Foristen beleidigst, oder sie in deine gedankliche braune Ecke stellst, entwaffnest und entblößt du dich nur selber.
Befreie dich von deiner permanenten Kategorisierung, die dir scheinbar das Leben hier im Forum einfacher macht. In deinem offenkundig bereits fortgeschrittenen Alter, solltest du gelernt haben, dass ein "schwarz-weiss" Denken der falsche Ratgeber ist. Und jetzt gehe ich spielen... Ähm... arbeiten. Irgendeiner muss ja die "linksgrünversifften" (sic!) Träumer durchfüttern [emoji6]


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es ist einfach wie bei der AfD: Man tut sich zusammen mit den Gewalttätern.
> Schlägertruppen, die andere einschüchtern und denen alles zerstören, hat es auch damals gegeben, bei den Nationalsozialisten.
> Da sich das nicht wiederholen soll sollen auch die Linken auf diese verzichten, wer sich aber bei denen bedankt hat einfach ein Rad ab und hätte wieder gerne so ein autoritäres System wie es es hier schonmal gab.
> 
> Und so nebenbei: Dass in der AfD rechtsradikale in größerer Anzahl sind ist mir schon lange klar, die Partei radikalisiert sich weiter und der Flügel hat praktisch den Laden übernommen.


Blöd nur, dass die SA ein zentral gelenkter Schlägertrupp war. Während sich Antifaschist jeder nenne Kann, der es auch ist. 

Und ja wenn mal wieder Nazis ein Konzert stürmen bin ich froh wenn einige Leute gegen halten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Februar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass die SA ein zentral gelenkter Schlägertrupp war. Während sich Antifaschist jeder nenne Kann, der es auch ist.
> 
> Und ja wenn mal wieder Nazis ein Konzert stürmen bin ich froh wenn einige Leute gegen halten.



Wir kommen dann wieder in die Zustände wie damals zurück, wo die sich einen Straßenkampf geliefert haben.
Wollen wir das wieder?
Ich nicht.
Ich brauche weder die Nazis (und die, die denen sehr nahe stehen) noch die Antifa.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Februar 2020)

Schon klar, immer schön aufteilen in gute und schlechte Gewalt, Hauptsache es geht gegen die richtige Seite.
Da nehmt ihr euch moralisch immer so überlegen Fühlenden nichts von der jeweiligen Gegenseite. Ihr seid nämlich beide die jeweils andere Seite der Medaille, aber dies merkt ihr in eurer Verblendung sowieso nicht, ich weiß.

Die einen stellen das Völkisch-/Nationalrassische über alles, die anderen das International-Proletarische (sogenannter Kampf der Klassen, um die "alte" Ordnung zu überwinden).
Dreck sind beide Gattungen, wer ernsthaft in einer dieser Gesellschaftsformen leben will, ist nichts anderes als ein degeneriertes Stück Müll.

Ansonsten noch ein paar Zitate des rassistischen, antisemtischen Vollversagers Karl Marx, der sein ganzes Leben als Parasit und Taugenichts bis zu seinem Tod verbracht hat, und dessen größte "Glanztat" der geistige und moralische Überbau einer gegen die Natur und den Menschen gerichtete Irrlehre ist, welche zwar nach Meinung ihrer geisteskranken, tief von Neid und Hass auf Erfolgreiche Zerfressenen noch "nie richtig umgesetzt" wurde, aber da haben die 100+ Millionen Opfer bekanntermaßen selbst schuld - beim nächsten Mal wird alles besser. Und wer dies nicht will, der wird zu seinem Glück gezwungen.

FREUNDSCHAFT!



> "Der jüdische ****** Lassalle, der glücklicherweise Ende dieser Woche abreist, hat glücklich wieder 5000 Taler in einer falschen Spekulation verloren… Es ist mir jetzt völlig klar, daß er, wie auch seine Kopfbildung und sein Haarwuchs beweist, von den Negern abstammt, die sich dem Zug des Moses aus Ägypten anschlossen (wenn nicht seine Mutter oder Großmutter von väterlicher Seite sich mit einem ****** kreuzten). Nun, diese Verbindung von Judentum und Germanentum mit der negerhaften Grundsubstanz müssen ein sonderbares Produkt hervorbringen. Die Zudringlichkeit des Burschen ist auch niggerhaft.” – Marx an Engels, 1862 (MEW 30, 257)
> 
> 
> "Man solle damit in einer sozialistischen Revolution beginnen, die primitiven Völkerabfälle wie etwa Basken, Bretonen, schottische Highlander, zu liquidieren." – Karl Marx, 1848 in der Rheinischen Zeitung
> ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass die SA ein zentral gelenkter Schlägertrupp war. .


Es sind die üblichen Nebelkerzen und Lügen des rechten Lagern 
Es wundert mich nur immer wieder, dass sie mit dieser durch-
schauberen Masche immer noch Wähler fangen.

Aha, und wieder einmal eine zusammengestellte Liste des Netzwerks
Reconquista Germanica. Danke für diese weiteren Beweis


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es sind die üblichen Nebelkerzen und Lügen des rechten Lagern
> Es wundert mich nur immer wieder, dass sie mit dieser durch-
> schauberen Masche immer noch Wähler fangen.



Lass doch einfach mal deine Nebelkerzen weg. natürlich war die SA rechts, die Methoden sind aber mit der der Antifa oftmals identisch.
Ob Gewalt von rechts oder von links kommt ist mir egal, die Freiheit der andersdenkenden wird von beiden massiv eingeschränkt. Das ist das Problem, wer das macht ist mir völlig egal, mich stört dass es passiert.


----------



## JePe (5. Februar 2020)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> (hier stand viel)


_
Ich liebe Dich, mich reizt deine schoene Gestalt,
und bist Du nicht willig, so brauch ich Gewalt._

(Goethe)

Und jetzt, mein stolzer biodeutscher Kaempfer gegen die linke Tyrannei? Wollen wir jetzt einen Poetry Slam anzetteln?

Den wuerdest Du verlieren, und zwar haushoch. Davon, dass ich den Zweck Deiner Zitatkanonade nicht erkennen kann, mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## FKY2000 (5. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Lass doch einfach mal deine Nebelkerzen weg. natürlich war die SA rechts, die Methoden sind aber mit der der Antifa oftmals identisch.
> Ob Gewalt von rechts oder von links kommt ist mir egal, die Freiheit der andersdenkenden wird von beiden massiv eingeschränkt. Das ist das Problem, wer das macht ist mir völlig egal, mich stört dass es passiert.



Es sind/waren jeweils einfach nur krawallorientierte Taugenichtse und Versager, die ihre persönliche Unzulänglichkeit auf andere projizieren, im Grunde aber arme Würstchen sind, die am Ende durch die Gesellschaft, die sie ablehnen, existieren, ja tlw überhaupt erst überlebensfähig sind.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Viel Gesülze



Möchtest du mir irgendwas mitteilen oder bist du einfach nur unausgelastet? Vielleicht immer noch traurig, dass es die DDR nicht mehr gibt oder doch was ganz anderes?


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Februar 2020)

Habe gehört der schaffe, colonel und kuhpisse , dippich,FKY suchen sich jetzt einen Ausbildungsplatz als altenpfleger.

In 15 Jahren brauchen wir 500 000
In 25/30 Jahren brauchen wir 1 200 000


Dann würden 5 weniger Ausländer/Zuwanderer kommen  :p


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Februar 2020)

Bei der niedrigen Bezahlung und der dann lächerlichen Rente (wenn überhaupt)? Müsste ich ja meschugge sein ...


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Februar 2020)

Dann wird der klein Colonel seine Mami/Omi dabei zusehen müssen wie der Pfleger/in aus Kosovo/Tunesien ihr dabei behilflich ist und dann macht der klein Colonel ne Rollstuhlfahrt und lästert über diese Ausländlische Pflegekraft+ Kultur,
kenne ich von der Arbeit genüge 


@Kuhpisse warum machste like? du willst doch der einfacher Bürger weniger verdienen soll als die rest


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Februar 2020)

> @Kuhpisse warum machste like? du willst doch der einfacher Bürger weniger verdienen soll als die rest


Weil das das Problem ist. Wenn es bessere Bezahlung woanders gibt haben die einfach einen Mangel. So ist nun mal der Markt.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dann wird der klein Colonel seine Mami/Omi dabei zusehen müssen wie der Pfleger/in aus Kosovo/Tunesien ihr dabei behilflich ist und dann macht der klein Colonel ne Rollstuhlfahrt und lästert über diese Ausländlische Pflegekraft+ Kultur,
> kenne ich von der Arbeit genüge



Keine Ahnung, wo du in der Entwicklung stehengeblieben bist, aber soll mir auch egal sein, hier hast du eine virtuelle Banane. Steck sie dir einfach quer in den Mund, ok?


----------



## Metaltyp (5. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Lass doch einfach mal deine Nebelkerzen weg. natürlich war die SA rechts, die Methoden sind aber mit der der Antifa oftmals identisch.
> Ob Gewalt von rechts oder von links kommt ist mir egal, die Freiheit der andersdenkenden wird von beiden massiv eingeschränkt. Das ist das Problem, wer das macht ist mir völlig egal, mich stört dass es passiert.



Man kann sagen, dass Motivation und einige Methoden ähnlich sind - zumindest im Vergleich von autonomen Teilen der Antifa und der frühen SA.
Beides sind Auswüchse radikaler -meist junger- Menschen, die Fakten schaffen wollen, weil sie das Geschwafel der intellektuellen Teile überdrüssig sind - all talk, no walk.
Auch ergeben sich, oberflächlich betrachtet, Ähnlichkeiten - beide bedienen sich 'Uniformen' um sich abzugrenzen und bedienen sich den üblichen Parolen und 'Schmuck' wie Flaggen, Banner und so weiter.
Daher ist es eigentlich ein schönes Beispiel für dieses Thema, lässt sich aber auch auf andere extremistische Organisationen/Formierungen anwenden und ist nicht nur der Antifa anzuhängen.
Ohne Frage sind Antifa-Aktionen, bei denen bewusst Unbeteiligte oder vemeintlich Beteiligte gefährdet und verletzt werden, zu verurteilen.

Nun kommt das Aber:
Nach meiner Auffassung ist das Herunterspielen rechter Organisationen ein törichter Fehler. "Die zünden wenigstens nix an, die randalieren nich, vor denen muss man keine Angst haben" sind gewollte Momentaufnahmen und das muss leider immer wieder betont werden. Es muss klar sein, dass das Zügeln extremer Auswüchse eine ausdrückliche Vorgabe in diesen rechten Kreisen sind. Sie wissen ganz genau, das man keine Akzeptanz findet, wenn man im Bombenkrater sitzt und von friedlicher Bewegung spricht. Das bedeutet aber auch, dass der Zünder gut gepflegt im Hinterzimmer aufbewahrt wird und -wenn ein, wenn DER Umsturz kommt- urplötzlich aus dem lustigen Blechzylinder eine gewaltige Bombe wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2020)

Metaltyp schrieb:


> "Die zünden wenigstens nix an, die randalieren nich, vor denen muss man keine Angst haben".


Das ist aber nach NSU, brennenden Asylantenheimen und Hetzjagden lange vorbei. Die dreckige faschistische Fratze kommt überall durch.  

In diesem Strang geht es nicht um die Antifa, weil es dazu keine geschichtliche Parallele gibt. Die Kommunisten der Vornazizeit warem stramm organisiert, die Antifa ist ein wilder anarchischer Haufen. Im Gegensatz dazu zeigt sich die rechtsextreme Seite bestens durchorganisiert, damals wie heute und nutzt ebenso in beiden Fällen, neueste technische Möglichkeiten für ihre Propaganda, ihre Lügen, die einseitige Hetze. 

Das Schlimme an den Rechts ist, dass sie mit ihrer pauschalisierenden Hetze durchaus diskutierbare Theman soweit reduzieren, dass man sich bedingungslos vor jene Stellen muss, mit deren Zieln man selten übereinstimmt. Durch die AfD wird aber jede sachliche Kritik unmöglich und jede postitive Veränderung im Keim erstickt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Februar 2020)

> Im Gegensatz dazu zeigt sich die rechtsextreme Seite bestens  durchorganisiert, damals wie heute und nutzt ebenso in beiden Fällen,  neueste technische Möglichkeiten für ihre Propaganda, ihre Lügen, die  einseitige Hetze.


Und die Linken machen das nicht?
Ich sage nur Indymedia. Ist auch Hetze, Hass und Gewalt.


> Das Schlimme an den Rechts ist, dass sie mit ihrer pauschalisierenden  Hetze durchaus diskutierbare Theman soweit reduzieren, dass man sich  bedingungslos vor jene Stellen muss, mit deren Zieln man selten  übereinstimmt.


Ist das typische Schwarz-Weis-Denken.
Der Gegner meines Gegner ist mein Freund. Statt rechte Gewalt gibt es dann linke. Ist auch nicht besser.


----------



## FKY2000 (5. Februar 2020)

@metaltyp

Alles richtig, was du sagst, da gehe ich inhaltlich mit.

Was mich (und wie ich wahrnehme auch andere) stört, ist die Tatsache, dass man, sobald bspw. die Antifa kritisiert wird, sofort in die andere, extreme Ecke gestellt wird, was doch mit keine Silbe vom Kritiker so gemeint war. 
Dieses Phänomen "bist du nicht für uns, dann bist du gegen uns und unser Feind" findet man hier im Forum, nahezu traditionell gepflegt, auch in den kindischen Lagerkämpfen zwischen Intel und AMD, oder NVIDIA und AMD.
Es scheint in manchen Köpfen einfach kein differenziertes Denken möglich. Ich habe beispielsweise immer jeweils themenbezogen (!) Meinungen, Ansichten oder gar Erfahrungen (die sich sogar ändern können), selbige sind jedoch niemals dogmatisch bzw. ideologisch geprägt.
Traurig, daß das - trotz Klarstellung- selten ankommt.


----------



## Metaltyp (5. Februar 2020)

Sorry, aber das Thema heißt "Geschichte wiederholt sich" und nicht "Kommentare zum Rechtsextremismus". 
Es gab und gibt diese extreme Gruppierungen und es gibt Gemeinsamkeiten der heutigen Gebilde zu den damaligen Gebilden, die erkennbar sind, wenn das Thema aus der Distanz betrachtet wird. Das ist wichtig, da es eigentlich nie ein natürliches Ende der damaligen Strömungen gab - es wurde gewaltsam aufgelöst oder umgewidmet, bzw. einverleibt. Es gab aber keinen beidseitigen Kompromis, der zumindest den Einsatz von physischer Gewalt sinnlos gemacht hätte.

Leider bin ich nicht so gebildet, dass ich mir einen absoluten Überblick attestieren kann, finde das Thema aber spannend.

Edit: war auf Rotkäppchens letzten Beitrag bezogen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2020)

Was faselst Du? Die Ablenkungsnebelkerzen mit der Antifa sind absurd. Da werden einfach unreflektiert alle möglichen Taten im Lande der ominösen Antifa untergeschoben. Was haben z.B. brennende Autos in Hamburg als Reaktion auf Mietwucher und Herausdrängen ganzer Gesellschaftsschichten mit der Antifa zu tun? Und ja, dass sich bekennende Nazis an jeder Stelle im Netz und zu jedem nicht passendem Thema offen  über die angeblichen Gewaltorgien der Antifa auslassen, ist entlarvend. Denn wem droht Gewalt durch Antifaschisten? Einzig einer einzigen Gruppe von Tätern, oder?

Auch hier geht es, wie oben erwähnt nicht um diese Art Gewalt, weil es um Vergleiche von damals mit heute geht. Hier geht es auch nicht um häusliche Gewalt oder Verkehrstote. Hier geht es um drohende faschistische Einflüsse und deren Konsequenzen.

Es wäre darum schön, wenn man beim Thema bleibt. Und wenn ihr über andere Themen reden wollt, macht doch einfach ein anderes Thema auf, anstatt jedes Thema hier im Forum mit Eurer pauschalen Hetze gegen ganze Gruppe zuzumüllen.



Metaltyp schrieb:


> "Kommentare zum Rechtsextremismus".


Rechtsextremismus, Faschismus und die Nazis hängen thematisch sehr eng zusammen ...


----------



## JePe (5. Februar 2020)

Powered by AfD: 5-Prozent-Partei stellt Ministerpraesidenten.

Passiert nicht oft, aber da bin ich wirklich mal sprachlos.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Powered by AfD: 5-Prozent-Partei stellt Ministerpraesidenten.
> 
> Passiert nicht oft, aber da bin ich wirklich mal sprachlos.



Wurde ja auch langsam Zeit für eine Ablösung des alten Reims, jetzt, nachdem die Sozialdemokraten kaum noch eine Randnotiz wert sind:

"Wer hat uns verraten? - Die freien Demokraten!"


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Powered by AfD: 5-Prozent-Partei stellt Ministerpraesidenten.
> 
> Passiert nicht oft, aber da bin ich wirklich mal sprachlos.



Freut mich, weder der AfD-Kandidat noch der von den Linken hat gewonnen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2020)

Die FDP stellt den Regierungschef -- das kann lustig werden.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Februar 2020)

Wie viele Hotels gibt es eigentlich in Thüringen?


----------



## JePe (5. Februar 2020)

Friseure, nicht Hotels. Seine Mitarbeiter lieben ihn jedenfalls:

Bei kununu gefunden:

"Image

Zu recht verdient: ein politisch ambitionierter Porschefahrer macht Karriere auf Kosten von Friseure, die ein Minimum verdienen. Dazwischen gibt es eine unfähige, überbezahlte Führungsmannschaft, die weder zu Innovation noch zu Entwicklung beiträgt."

Neuwahlen incoming.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Freut mich(...)



Was genau? Dass nun jemand Ministerpraesident wird, den 95% der Waehler in diesem Amt nicht wollten?


----------



## Bärenmarke (5. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Was genau? Dass nun jemand Ministerpraesident wird, den 95% der Waehler in diesem Amt nicht wollten?



Und woher stammt die stramme These, das dies so ist? Hast du eine Umfrage unter den Wählern durchgeführt? Ich glaube das Wähler der CDU und AFD lieber ihn als Ministerpräsidenten wollen anstatts Ramelows... Und ja das ist nunmal die Mehrheit die kein rot-rot-grün mehr wollte, auch wenn es für manche schwer fällt.
Aber wundert mich auch nicht, der Mann ist keine 5 Minuten im Amt, hat noch nichts gemacht und schon wird gegen ihn gekeilt... Einfach mal machen lassen und schauen was dabei rauskommt!


----------



## JePe (5. Februar 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Hast du eine Umfrage unter den Wählern durchgeführt?



Ich? Nein. Aber der Landeswahlleiter. Ist noch gar nicht so lange her.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> (...)der Mann ist keine 5 Minuten im Amt, hat noch nichts gemacht(...)



Doch. Er hat Rot-Rot-Gruen angeboten, das Kabinett zu stellen - wenn er Ministerpraesident sein darf. Was genau willst Du den "einfach mal machen lassen"?


----------



## Bärenmarke (5. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich? Nein. Aber der Landeswahlleiter. Ist noch gar nicht so lange her.



Und der kam zu dem Ergebnis, dass die Mehrheit kein rot-rot-grün möchte. Auch wenn du hier etwas anderes behaupten möchtest...



JePe schrieb:


> IDoch. Er hat Rot-Rot-Gruen angeboten, das Kabinett zu stellen - wenn er Ministerpraesident sein darf. Was genau willst Du den "einfach mal machen lassen"?



SPD und Grüne haben dies aber abgelehnt, zumindest vorher im TV. Was spricht gegen ein FDP/CDU Kabinett?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Februar 2020)

> Was genau? Dass nun jemand Ministerpraesident wird, den 95% der Waehler in diesem Amt nicht wollten?


Nein, dass es der FDPler und nicht der AfDler oder der Linke geworden ist.


----------



## JePe (5. Februar 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und der kam zu dem Ergebnis, dass die Mehrheit kein rot-rot-grün möchte.



... vor allem musste er zwei Mal zaehlen, damit Kemmerich ueberhaupt im Landtag sitzen kann. Und "die Mehrheit" wollte nach Deiner Logik eine Koalition aus AfD und Die Linke. Merkste selber, wa?



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen ein FDP/CDU Kabinett?



Spontan, dass beide zusammen nicht soviele Stimmen erhalten haben wie Die Linke alleine.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Auch wenn du hier etwas anderes behaupten möchtest...



Ich behaupte gar nichts, ich addiere. Das Ergebnis ist hier nachzulesen; wenn ich irgendwo einen Rechenfehler gemacht habe - let me know.

Wobei. Ein paar Sachen behaupte ich dann doch. Erstens - es wird Neuwahlen geben. Zweitens - dieses eitle Ignorieren von Stimmverhaeltnissen wird das politische Klima nicht nur im Osten weiter vergiften. Und drittens - und das freut mich dann irgendwie schon wieder - dieser Putsch seiner thueringischen Aussenstelle wird entweder Lindner den Parteivorsitz oder die FDP ihre parlamentarische Relevanz kosten. Oder beides.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Spontan, dass beide zusammen nicht soviele Stimmen erhalten haben wie Die Linke alleine.


Und jetzt sind wir wieder an dem Punkt, als die NSDAP erste Koalitionen bildete und auch damals niemand die Gefahren sehen wollte. Heute sehen es zwar viele, aber die AfD bekommt weiterhin Stimmen. Warten wir die nächsten Wahlen ab. Ich bereite derweilen meinen Abflug vor, sollten diese rechten Spalter weiterhin und gestärkt in unseren Parlamenten sitzen. Es gibt noch freie Länder ohne Faschisten.

Kemmerich: "Es ist besser, mit Faschisten zu regieren, als nicht zu regieren."


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und jetzt sind wir wieder an dem Punkt, als die NSDAP erste Koalitionen bildete und auch damals niemand die Gahren sehen wollte. Heute sehen es zwar viele, aber die AfD bekommt weiterhin stimmen. Warten wir die nächsten Wahlen ab. Ich bereite derweilen meinen Abflug vor, sollten diese rechten Spalter weiterhun und gestärkt in unseren Parlamenten sitzen. Es gibt noch freie Länder ohne Faschisten.
> 
> Kemmerich: "Es ist besser, mit Faschisten zu regieren, als nicht zu regieren."


Das ist der Postillion, also nicht was man erst nehmen kann.
Es hätte auch der AfD-Kandidat werden können, seid froh, dass es nicht so ist. 
Immer dann, wenn man direkte Demokratie fordert (in diesem Falle hätte wohl Ramelow gewonnen), wird gesagt, dass die Leute zu blöd dazu wären. Jetzt sieht man halt die Folgen der indirekten Demokratie. 
PS: Abgeordnete sind ihrem eigenen Gewissen verpflichtet und können damit wählen, was sie wollen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Februar 2020)

Getroffene Schweine quieken.


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. Februar 2020)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Getroffene Schweine quieken.


Wie war das noch mal mit ich bin doch gar nicht rechts?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2020)

Der Postillon: "Bald darfst du raus aus dem Schrank": Gauland streichelt Wehrmachtsuniform


----------



## Bärenmarke (5. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> ... vor allem musste er zwei Mal zaehlen, damit Kemmerich ueberhaupt im Landtag sitzen kann. Und "die Mehrheit" wollte nach Deiner Logik eine Koalition aus AfD und Die Linke. Merkste selber, wa?



Wieso wollte die Mehrheit AFD und Linke? Dann hätten deiner Logik nach seit der Gründung der BRD die Leute immer eine Schwarz-Rote Regierung gewollt.. Es geht darum die Stimmen in Lager einzuteilen und da wollte die Mehrheit eben kein rrg, sondern hat sich davon distanziert. Merskte jetzt hoffentlich selber, was für einen Mist du hier von dir gibst, wa?



JePe schrieb:


> Spontan, dass beide zusammen nicht soviele Stimmen erhalten haben wie Die Linke alleine.



Na und? RRG hatte auch keine Mehrheit, wenn CDU und FDP jedoch einen Antrag einbringen, haben sie mit Hilfe der AFD eine Mehrheit. Auch wenn es natürlich so antidemokraten wie dir nicht in den Kram passt.



JePe schrieb:


> Ich behaupte gar nichts, ich addiere. Das Ergebnis ist hier nachzulesen; wenn ich irgendwo einen Rechenfehler gemacht habe - let me know.



Natürlich behauptest du etwas, denn mit den Grundrechenarten hast du nicht viel am Hut... Deiner Logik nach könnte man aber auch sagen ca. 70% wollten die linken nicht oder 95% wollten keine Grünen in der Regierung. Fakt ist die Mehrheit der Bürger in Thüringen hat sich für ein Ende von rrg entschieden, ob es euch antidemokraten passt oder nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> PS: Abgeordnete sind ihrem eigenen Gewissen verpflichtet und können damit wählen, was sie wollen.


Theoretisch, praktisch passiert das selten und wenn, dann angekündigt. 
Oder warum wurde bei Fragen wie der Homoehe der Fraktionszwang aufgehoben?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Februar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wie war das noch mal mit ich bin doch gar nicht rechts?



Bist du irgendwie schwer gefrustet oder sonst allgemein mit deinem Leben unzufrieden, nur weil es nicht nach deiner Nase läuft?


----------



## Adi1 (5. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die FDP stellt den Regierungschef -- das kann lustig werden.



Ja, solch eine Spalterpartei,

wenn die den Lindner nicht hätten,

wären die schon längst am Ende


----------



## seahawk (5. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und jetzt sind wir wieder an dem Punkt, als die NSDAP erste Koalitionen bildete und auch damals niemand die Gefahren sehen wollte. Heute sehen es zwar viele, aber die AfD bekommt weiterhin Stimmen. Warten wir die nächsten Wahlen ab. Ich bereite derweilen meinen Abflug vor, sollten diese rechten Spalter weiterhin und gestärkt in unseren Parlamenten sitzen. Es gibt noch freie Länder ohne Faschisten.
> 
> Kemmerich: "Es ist besser, mit Faschisten zu regieren, als nicht zu regieren."



Gesichte wiederholt sich: Konservative und Liberale als Steigbügelhalter der Faschisten.  Ein trauriger Tag für Deutschland. Jedem muss nun klar sein, dass wer CDU und FPD wählt Faschisten wählt. Nur Links wählen bleibt jetzt noch übrig. Wir brauchen die 2/3 Mehrheit für die Linkspartei.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Gesichte wiederholt sich: Konservative und Liberale als Steigbügelhalter der Faschisten.  Ein trauriger Tag für Deutschland. Jedem muss nun klar sein, dass wer CDU und FPD wählt Faschisten wählt. Nur Links wählen bleibt jetzt noch übrig. Wir brauch die 2/3 Mehrheit für die Linkspartei.


Das kann man als jemand der Durch und Durch Links ist vielleicht denken, aber die meisten denken zum Glück nicht so.
Wobei, wenn ich heute als CDU Abgeordneter im Landtag gesessen hätte, hätte ich Ramelow gewählt.

Weitsicht und so


----------



## seahawk (5. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das kann man als jemand der Durch und Durch Links ist vielleicht denken, aber die meisten denken zum Glück nicht so.
> Wobei, wenn ich heute als CDU Abgeordneter im Landtag gesessen hätte, hätte ich Ramelow gewählt.
> 
> Weitsicht und so



Das ist halt ein Tabubruch, der gravierende Folgen haben wird. Kein CDU Abgeordneter sollte Ramelow wählen, das wäre schlecht für Demokratie, enthalten hätte gereicht. Aber sich von den Rechten wählen zu lassen ist eine andere Qualität, schlimmer als wenn man Ramelow bald zusammen mit der AfD in Neuwahlen gezwungen hätte. Was ich für legitim gehalten hätte.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Februar 2020)

Zum Glück sieht das jedenfalls die Bundes CDU auch so


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Februar 2020)

Ich weiß echt nicht wo das Problem liegt. Es wurde nicht der AfD-Kandidat gewählt, sondern der FDP-Kandidat auch durch AfD-Abgeordnete (höchstwahrscheinlich).
Denken wir das mal zu Ende wäre es auch ein Problem, wenn Ramelow durch die AfD gewählt worden wäre, was prinzipiell möglich gewesen wäre.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Geschite wiederholt sich: Konservative und Liberale als Steigbügelhalter der Faschisten.  Ein trauriger Tag für Deutschland. Jedem muss nun klar sein, dass wer CDU und FPD wählt Faschisten wählt. Nur Links wählen bleibt jetzt noch übrig. Wir brauchen die 2/3 Mehrheit für die Linkspartei.


Und während dessen verbreitet die AfD weiterhin Lüge um Lüge und deren leichtgläubige Wähler nehmen ihnen alles ab. Was soll man machen. Jedes Volk bekommt die Regierung, die es verdient. Wir könnten in Frieden nach vorne kommen, aber es werden andere Wege gewählt werden. Ich kann es nicht ändern, ich kann nur Kotzen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und während dessen verbreitet die AfD weiterhin Lüge um Lüge und deren leichtgläubige Wähler nehmen ihnen alles ab. Was soll man machen. Jedes Volk bekommt die Regierung, die es verdient. Wir könnten in Frieden nach vorne kommen, aber es werden andere Wege gewählt werden. Ich kann es nicht ändern, ich kann nur Kotzen.



Was für ein Blödsinn. Wenn, dann wäre die AfD der Steigbügelhalter der Liberalen, denn die haben mit hohe Sicherheit den FDP-Kandidaten mitgewählt und nicht umgekehrt.
Ihr verdreht hier die Tatsachen wie es euch passt, nur weil nicht das passiert ist, was ihr gerne gehabt hättet.
PS: Wenn du kotzen musst: Ich empfehle die Toilette, denn die verstopft nicht so schnell wie das Waschbecken.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich weiß echt nicht wo das Problem liegt. Es wurde nicht der AfD-Kandidat gewählt, sondern der FDP-Kandidat auch durch AfD-Abgeordnete (höchstwahrscheinlich).
> Denken wir das mal zu Ende wäre es auch ein Problem, wenn Ramelow durch die AfD gewählt worden wäre, was prinzipiell möglich gewesen wäre.



Das Problem werden zukünftige Wahlen werden und das weißt du auch ganz genau, weder die FDP noch die CDU haben sich Heute einen gefallen getan. Das einzige erfreuliche für mich ist, das das jetzt die Bundes CDU plus CSU dazu gezwungen hat, eindeutig Farbe zu bekennen und Gott sei Dank machen sie das, trotzdem wird dieser Tag viele Wählerstimmen kosten. Mohring ist eine absolute Flasche, man kann sich als CDU Mitglied absolut nur noch schämen für solch einen rückratlosen Idioten, am liebsten würde ich ihn mit Anlauf dahin treten, wo die Sonne nicht scheint.
Christian Lindner verhält sich genauso rückratlos in seinen Statements wie ich ein Jahresgehalt gewettet hätte, dieser Mann ist bis auf die Knochen opportunistisch, mit den damalig abgebrochenen Koalitionsgesprächen plus dieser Charade, wird die FDP weiter Stimmen ihrer liberalen (ohne National) Wähler verlieren.

Eine Koalitionsregierung zwischen FDP und CDU ist von der praktikablen Seite und der Öffentlichkeit völlig ausgeschlossen, da man für absolut jeden Gesetzentwurf die AfD unter Höcke braucht und wirklich Jeder der 2 plus 2 rechnen kann wußte das vorher. Ich pesönlich hoffe nur das die Bundes CDU/CSU diesen Idioten Mohrimg so stark unter Druck setzt, bis er quietschend so schnell wie möglich Neuwahlen zustimmt.

Dieser Tag hat nur einer einzigen Partei und einem Mann genutzt, der bekennender Nazi ist und das weiß auch jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Eine Koalitionsregierung zwischen FDP und CDU ist von der praktikablen Seite und der Öffentlichkeit völlig ausgeschlossen, da man für absolut jeden Gesetzentwurf die AfD unter Höcke braucht und wirklich Jeder der 2 plus 2 rechnen kann wußte das vorher. Ich pesönlich hoffe nur das die Bundes CDU/CSU diesen Idioten Mohrumg so stark unter Druck setzt, bis er quietschend so schnell wie möglich Neuwahlen zustimmt.
> 
> Dieser Tag hat nur einer einzigen Partei und einem Mann genutzt, der bekennender Nazi ist und das weiß auch jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch.


Neuwahlen für den Ministerpräsidenten oder den ganzen Landtag?
Ich frage mich, was man damit erreichen will.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Februar 2020)

Neuwahlen für den Landtag!

Du schnallst es nicht, was man damit erreichen will?
Ok du hattest manchmal halbwegs normale Ansätze und Meinungen, du hast Höcke und den Flügel selber als rechtsradikal und rechtsextrem bezeichnet, wenn du also jetzt nicht verstehst, das es verheerend ist mit Stimmen dieser Leute zu regieren, dann waren das anscheinend nur opportunistische Lügen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Neuwahlen für den Landtag!
> 
> Du schnallst es nicht, was man damit erreichen will?
> Ok du hattest manchmal halbwegs normale Ansätze und Meinungen, du hast Höcke und den Flügel selber als rechtsradikal und rechtsextrem bezeichnet, wenn du also jetzt nicht verstehst, das es verheerend ist mit Stimmen dieser Leute zu regieren, dann waren das anschenend nur opportunistische Lügen.



Ich verstehe jetzt, was du damit meinst. Die könnten praktisch von der AfD unter Druck gesetzt werden, wenn die nicht so entscheiden wie die AfD das will.


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. Februar 2020)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Bist du irgendwie schwer gefrustet oder sonst allgemein mit deinem Leben unzufrieden, nur weil es nicht nach deiner Nase läuft?


Du hast andere als Schweine beleidigt.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Februar 2020)

> Ich verstehe jetzt, was du damit meinst. Die könnten praktisch von der AfD unter Druck gesetzt werden, wenn die nicht so entscheiden wie die AfD das will.



Wenn du das jetzt erst verstehst, na dann Gute Nacht!


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du das jetzt erst verstehst, na dann Gute Nacht!


Wen meinst du?


----------



## Don-71 (5. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse


----------



## Alreech (5. Februar 2020)

Verstehe ich das richtig?
Die Rot-Rot-Grüne Koalition die im letzen Thüringer Landtag nur eine Mehrheit hatte weil ein Abgeordneter von der AfD zur SPD übergelaufen ist kann ihren Wunschkandidaten nicht durchsetzen weil die Mehrheit der Abgeordneten den FDP Kandidaten wählt?
Und deswegen ist jetzt in Thüringen das 4. Reich ausgebrochen?

Ja, schon schlimm das die sozialistische Linke die bis 1989 ganz real auf Flüchtlinge hat schießen lassen, die sozialfaschistische, revisionistische SPD und die Grünen die von Nazis, RAF-Sympathisanten und Pädos gegründet wurde nicht mehr den Ministerpräsidenten stellt. 
So was hätte es in der DDR nicht gegeben.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Februar 2020)

Komisch, dass dieser schlimme Kommunist so hohe Zustimmungswerte hat und die Linke selbst ihr Wahlergebnis noch deutlich verbessern konnte.

Außerdem stimmt die Aussage mit der Mehrheit faktisch nicht, es waren mit dem Wechsler 2 Abgeordnete als Mehrheit.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Februar 2020)

Manchmal bin ich nicht sicher, ob hier einfach nur Sarkasmus mitschwingt, oder das alles purer Ernst ist.


----------



## Alreech (5. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Komisch, dass dieser schlimme Kommunist so hohe Zustimmungswerte hat und die Linke selbst ihr Wahlergebnis noch deutlich verbessern konnte.


Es ist doch allgemein bekannt das es die Ossis mit der Demokratie nicht so haben, oder? Das erklärt auch die Wahlergebnisse der Linken


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Februar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Es ist doch allgemein bekannt das es die Ossis mit der Demokratie nicht so haben, oder? Das erklärt auch die Wahlergebnisse der Linken


Ich vermute eher dass das aus Protest ist, so denen zeigen wir es jetzt.

Die Stereotypen verstärken das noch.


----------



## Ray2015 (5. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und jetzt sind wir wieder an dem Punkt, als die NSDAP erste Koalitionen bildete und auch damals niemand die Gefahren sehen wollte. Heute sehen es zwar viele, aber die AfD bekommt weiterhin Stimmen. Warten wir die nächsten Wahlen ab. Ich bereite derweilen meinen Abflug vor, sollten diese rechten Spalter weiterhin und gestärkt in unseren Parlamenten sitzen. Es gibt noch freie Länder ohne Faschisten.
> 
> Kemmerich: "Es ist besser, mit Faschisten zu regieren, als nicht zu regieren."



Guten Flug. Aber vielleicht solltest du dich lieber einweisen lassen weil deine linksextreme Einstellung genauso schlimm ist wie eine rechtsextreme. Nur du merkst es scheinbar nicht. Ich hoffe die AfD bekommt mehr Zuwachs und du machst einen Abflug. Dafür wähle ich gerne die AfD  Bye


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Februar 2020)

> Ich hoffe die AfD bekommt mehr Zuwachs und du machst einen Abflug. Dafür wähle ich gerne die AfD  Bye


#
Also bei den Leuten wie Bernd Lucke würde ich das auch machen, bei Björn Höcke aber auf keinen Fall. Die AfD wird praktisch jetzt vom Flügel gesteuert, der Rest ist nur noch Beifang.
Daher dann bitte nicht später beschweren, wenn dann gewisse Freiheiten durch Björn Höcke & Co. massiv eingeschränkt werden.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Februar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Es ist doch allgemein bekannt das es die Ossis mit der Demokratie nicht so haben, oder? Das erklärt auch die Wahlergebnisse der Linken



Eher die der AfD und des Flügels, anscheinend stehen die Ostler auf Nationalsozialisten und Kommunisten!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Eher die der AfD und des Flügels, anscheinend stehen die Ostler auf Nationalsozialisten und Kommunisten!



Die einen wollen ihren Honecker zurück und die anderen eben nen anderen Extremen, bei dem sie sich irgendwie was Besseres versprechen.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich vermute eher dass das aus Protest ist, so denen zeigen wir es jetzt.
> 
> Die Stereotypen verstärken das noch.



Wer aus Protest radikale antidemokratische Kräfte wählt, ist ein degenerierter Idiot und die AfD zählt zu diesen Kräften, mehr als die Linke unter Ramelow.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Februar 2020)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Guten Flug. Aber vielleicht solltest du dich lieber einweisen lassen weil deine linksextreme Einstellung genauso schlimm ist wie eine rechtsextreme. Nur du merkst es scheinbar nicht. Ich hoffe die AfD bekommt mehr Zuwachs und du machst einen Abflug. Dafür wähle ich gerne die AfD  Bye



Ich glaube eine Einweisung würde dir besser bekommen!


----------



## Metaltyp (5. Februar 2020)

Ich kann euch ja mal 'ne Einweisung geben, ihr Convoi Exeptionnels


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Februar 2020)

Und nach dem Knall kommt wird dann wieder aus der Mottenkiste gekramt: "Davon haben wir nichts gewusst!" 


m2c zur AFD


----------



## Alreech (5. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Eher die der AfD und des Flügels, anscheinend stehen die Ostler auf Nationalsozialisten und Kommunisten!



Wo ist da ehrlich gesagt der große Unterschied? 

Die DDR war nicht besonders demokratische, eine Republik war sie auch nicht, aber deutsch, das war sie.
NATIONALE Volksarmee in Wehrmachtsuniformen und preussischen Stechschritt, eine VOLKSpolizei, eine VOLKSkammer mit NATIONALER Front.
So hart triggert nicht mal die AfD das völkische Empfinden.

Und mit staatlicher Festsetzung von Löhnen, Preisen und Mieten (kommt ja gerade wieder in Mode) haben die Linken und Blockparteien die beliebesten Teile der Nazi-Wirtschaftspolitik übernommen.
Nicht mal Höcke fordert das.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Februar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Wo ist da ehrlich gesagt der große Unterschied?
> 
> Die DDR war nicht besonders demokratische, eine Republik war sie auch nicht, aber deutsch, das war sie.
> NATIONALE Volksarmee in Wehrmachtsuniformen und preussischen Stechschritt, eine VOLKSpolizei, eine VOLKSkammer mit NATIONALER Front.
> ...



Ist das die neue relativierende Rhetorik aus dem Hause AfD, hast du außer Neblbomben werfen auch irgend etwas anderes drauf?
Eins muss man dir lassen der Rhetorik Kurs hat geholfen für 2 sec Unterhaltung anzubieten, ansonsten ist es halt als die ewige relativierende Nazi Nebelbomebn Taktik, schnell entschlüsselt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist das die neue relativierende Rhetorik aus dem Hause AfD, hast du außer Neblbomben werfen auch irgend wtwas anderes drauf?



Da ist schon was dran. Die Nationalsozialisten hatten als Resultat auch ähnliche Zustände, alles war autoritär, wer nicht mitmachte bekam massiv Probleme.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da ist schon was dran. Die Nationalsozialisten hatten als Resultat auch ähnliche Zustände, alles war autoritär, wer nicht mitmachte bekam massiv Probleme.



Welche dieser Dinge hat den die Linke und Ramelow in den 4 Jahren Thüringen durchesetzt oder auch nur versucht durchzusetzen ?
Für mich ist die politische Linke nach wie vor ein politischer Gegener, aber in ihrer momentanen Form weder Linksextrem ( in Form der gewaltätigen Überwindung des Kapitalismus), noch antidemokratisch und vor allen dingen nicht so heuchlerisch, sich als bürgerlich zu bezeichnen, wie es die AfD ständig macht. Dazu verhält sich die Linke um Lichtjahre staatstragender im Bundestag, als diese Proletenfraktion und ihre Marktschreier von der AfD, den schon beim Sitzen der Geifer aus dem Mund läuft.

Für mich ist es im Moment nichts anderes als Nebelbomben schmeißen, wenn man ständig die Linke anführt, um die AfD zu relativieren!
Die AfD, ist zum großen Teil rechtsextrem, rechtsradikal, rassistisch und antidemokratisch, du selber hast ja gesagt das der Flügel das Sagen hat und genauso ist es.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Februar 2020)

> Für mich ist die politische Linke nach wie vor ein politischer Gegener, aber in ihrer momentanen Form weder Linksextrem


Ich halte die für ziemlich linksextrem. Allein die Unterstützung der militanten Antifa bestätigt mir das.
Das macht die AfD natürlich nicht besser, zeigt mir aber dass man die Linke nicht verharmlosen darf.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Februar 2020)

Die stärkste Kraft in Thüringen darf nicht den Ministerpräsidenten stellen...

Das ist schon sehr traurig. Herr Ramelow kann ja mal Christine Lieberknecht fragen, wie sich das anfühlt 

Ach ja, das war heute sehr schön zu sehen, wie die linken bis linksextremen in den sozialen Medien ob ihres nicht gewählten Herrn Ramelow am heulen, zedern und hetzen waren. Herrlich.

RRG wurde abgewählt und Herr Ramelow konnte in den ersten zwei Wahlgängen nicht die absolute und im dritten Wahlgang nicht die einfache Mehrheit auf sich vereinen. Tja, so geht halt Demokratie.

Darf sich die AfD ja auch seit 2 Jahren anhören, wenn es um den Posten des Vizepräsidenten des deutschen Bundestages geht. Schön, wenn die politisch linken Kräfte mal ein gefferte Retourkutsche bekommen. Nennt man wohl Karma.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Februar 2020)

Kaaruzo hat wohl keine Ahnung, dass aus einem taktischen Sieg auch eine strategische Niederlage werden kann.
Die Bundes CDU hat das bedacht!


----------



## Two-Face (5. Februar 2020)

Was genau haben denn die Linken in Thüringen großartig verbrochen, dass sie es verdient haben, "eine gepfeffert" zu bekommen?

In Bayern würde ich einen Ramelow einem Söder oder Seehofer jederzeit vorziehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kaaruzo hat wohl keine Ahnung, dass aus einem taktischen Sieg auch eine strategische Niederlage werden kann.
> Die Bundes CDU hat das bedacht!



Als hätte die CDU die Linke tolerieren oder schlimmer noch, Herrn Ramelow mitwählen sollen? 

Die CDU hat einen bürgerlichen Kandidaten aus der politischen Mitte gewählt und sowohl den Vertretern linksaußen, als auch rechtsaußen die Unterstützung verweigert. Ich kann daran nichts verwerfliches erkennen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was genau haben denn die Linken in Thüringen großartig verbrochen, dass sie es verdient haben, "eine gepfeffert" zu bekommen?



Thürigen war mal Bestandteil der ehemaligen DDR.

Die Linke ist Rechtsnachfolgerin der SED (das hat sie sich gerichtlich bestätigen lassen).


----------



## Two-Face (5. Februar 2020)

...
das heißt was?


----------



## Don-71 (5. Februar 2020)

> Als hätte die CDU die Linke tolerieren oder schlimmer noch, Herrn Ramelow mitwählen sollen?



Stand nie zu Debatte, relativierende Nebelbombe!



> Die CDU hat einen bürgerlichen Kandidaten aus der politischen Mitte gewählt und sowohl den Vertretern linksaußen, als auch rechtsaußen die Unterstützung verweigert. Ich kann daran nichts verwerfliches erkennen.



Glatte Lüge, man war sich völlig bewußt was beim dritten Wahlgang passieren kann und hat gegen alle Parteibeschlüsse gehandelt und sich in eine der Art peinliche und missliche Lage gebracht die jeder Beschriebung spottet!


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...
> das heißt was?



Das sollte angesicht der zwei Sätze klar sein.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Stand nie zu Debatte, relativierende Nebelbombe!



Butter bei die Fische. Was hätte die Thüringer CDU oder auch die Thüringer FPD machen sollen? 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Glatte Lüge, man war sich völlig bewußt was beim dritten Wahlgang passieren kann und hat gegen alle Parteibeschlüsse gehandelt und sich in eine der Art peinliche und missliche Lage gebracht die jeder Beschriebung spottet!



Gegen welche Parteibeschlüsse hat man konkret gehandelt? Es heißt,man arbeitet nicht mit der AfD zusammen. Weder die CDU, noch die FPD haben mit der AfD zusammengearbeitet. Es wurde ein Kanditat aufgestellt und der wurde auch von der AfD gewählt. 

Was hätte man machen sollen? Der AfD verbieten, Herrn Kemmerich zu wählen?

Wahl in Thueringen: Ein Tabubruch, ein Skandal? Nein, Demokratie



> Dass er sich von der AfD wählen liess, um seine politischen Ziele zu verfolgen, ist kein Makel. Abgesehen davon liegt es auch nicht an ihm zu sagen, wen die AfD zu wählen hat. Beunruhigend wäre es eher, wenn bürgerliche Politiker in Deutschland nicht mehr kandidieren würden, aus Angst, von der AfD gewählt zu werden.



Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt. Oder wollen wir der AfD tatsächlich so viel Macht zugestehen? Was passiert, wenn ein Gesetz beschlossen wird und die AfD stimmt dem Gesetz auch zu?

Heben wir das Gesetz dann auf?


----------



## Two-Face (5. Februar 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das sollte angesicht der zwei Sätze klar sein.


Ich verstehe nicht ganz...
Hat RRG angefangen, eine Mauer um Thüringen herum zu bauen und die Planwirtschaft eingeführt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz...
> Hat RRG angefangen, eine Mauer um Thüringen herum zu bauen und die Planwirtschaft eingeführt?



Wenn du es nicht verstehst, empfehle ich Geschichtsbücher betreffend die Zeit 1949-1989. Schwerpunkt DDR und Rechtsstaatlichkeit.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Februar 2020)

...und wieder mal konsequent meine Frage nicht beantwortet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und wieder mal konsequent meine Frage nicht beantwortet.



Korrekt, das habe ich nicht.

Ich habe auch gar nicht vor eine Frage betreffend die SED und deren Rechtsnachfolge die Linke ausführlich zu beantworten. Entweder man weiß, worum es geht oder halt nicht. 

Wenn man es weiß, stellt man die Frage nicht. Und wenn man es nicht weiß, wäre die nächste Bibliothek oder auch wahlweise Wikipedia die nächste Anlaufstelle.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Februar 2020)

Das was sie im 1. und 2. Wahlgang auch gemacht haben, sich enthalten!

Die Parteibeschlüsse der CDU sagen eindeutig, das es keine Zusammenarbeit mit AfD und Linken gibt, man war sich bewußt was im 3. Wahlgang passieren kann und hat den FDP Kandidaten trotzdem gewählt, obwohl mehr als eindeutig die Gefahr bestand, dass die AfD gleiches macht, anstatt einen eigenen aufzustellen oder sich zu enthalten.
Die Bundes CDU und CSU haben sich auch schon sehr klar geäußert im Gegensatz zu diesem Waschlappen Lindner und es wird in den nächsten Tagen in der Union zu einem Machtkampf kommen, bei dem hoffentlich dieser Idiot Mohring auf der Strecke bleibt samt seinen Spießgesellen und dass das ein für alle mal geklärt wird in der CDU, keine Zusammenarbeit und schon gar keine Wahl eines Ministerpräsidenten mit der AfD.

In der FDP regt sich Gott sei Dank abseits von Lindner auch massiver Widerstand.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Als hätte die CDU die Linke tolerieren oder schlimmer noch, Herrn Ramelow mitwählen sollen?
> 
> Die CDU hat einen bürgerlichen Kandidaten aus der politischen Mitte gewählt und sowohl den Vertretern linksaußen, als auch rechtsaußen die Unterstützung verweigert. Ich kann daran nichts verwerfliches erkennen.



Nö, das Zauberwort heißt Enthaltung.

Ach Kaaruzo, du bist wie viele Schüler in Mathe. Nur weil eine Formel mit x=1 und x=2 funktioniert, wird sie mit x=3 nicht automatisch funktionieren.

Ansonsten sag mir mal bitte wie die zukünftige Koalition Projekte durch das Parlament bringen will, wenn diese Projekte von der Linken aus Prinzip abgelehnt werden und auch der AfD nicht in den Kram passen?
RRG hätte zumindest die Möglichkeit gehabt bei 2 staatstragenden Parteien um Stimmen zu werben.

Außerdem:
Ramelow als linker MP war bekannt und sowohl er war beliebt als auch die Linke. Schließlich hat die Linke selber nur gewonnen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das was sie im 1. und 2. Wahlgang auch gemacht haben, sich enthalten!



Was ja de facto darauf hinausläuft, dass man einen linken MP ermöglicht. Auch wenn man ihn selbst nicht gewählt hat. Ich kann mir bildlich vorstellen, wie die AfD das genutzt hätte. "Wer CDU/FDP wählt, bekommt die Linkspartei".

Genau so hätte die AfD das ausgeschlachtet. Will man das wirklich? Will man auch noch die letzten Konservativen, die CDU noch wählen, so vertreiben? Das kann doch nicht ernsthaft dein Wunsch sein?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Parteibeschlüsse der CDU sagen eindeutig, das es keine Zusammenarbeit mit AfD und Linken gibt, man war sich bewußt was im 3. Wahlgang passieren kann und hat den FDP Kandidaten trotzdem gewählt, obwohl mehr als eindeutig die Gefahr bestand, dass die AfD gleiches macht, anstatt einen eigenen aufzustellen oder sich zu enthalten.



Man hat mit der AfD nicht zusammengearbeitet. Es wurde weder der Kandidat der AfD unterstützt, noch hat man sich bei der AfD um Stimmen bemüht. Was 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Bundes CDU und CSU haben sich auch schon sehr klar geäußert im Gegensatz zu diesem Waschlappen Lindner und es wird in den nächsten Tagen in der Union zu einem Machtkampf kommen, bei dem hoffentlich dieser Idiot Mohring auf der Strecke bleibt samt seinen Spießgesellen und das ein für alle mal geklärt wird in der CDU, keine Zusammenarbeit und schon gar keine Wahl eines Ministerpräsidenten mit der AfD.



Es wurde nicht mit der AfD zusammengearbeitet. Die CDU hat den einzigen Kandidaten  der politischen Mitte gewählt. Die CDU hat weder den Kandidaten von linksaußen, noch den von rechtsaußen gewählt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nö, das Zauberwort heißt Enthaltung..



Siehe Antwort an Don.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ansonsten sag mir mal bitte wie die zukünftige Koalition Projekte durch das Parlament bringen will, wenn diese Projekte von der Linken aus Prinzip abgelehnt werden und auch der AfD nicht in den Kram passen?



Welche Koalition? Bisher gibt es in Thüringen nur einen gewählten MP.



Sparanus schrieb:


> RRG hätte zumindest die Möglichkeit gehabt bei 2 staatstragenden Parteien um Stimmen zu werben.



RRG wurde aber nunmal abgewählt. Das gehört halt auch zur Wahrheit dazu.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem:
> Ramelow als linker MP war bekannt und sowohl er war beliebt als auch die Linke. Schließlich hat die Linke selber nur gewonnen.



Wahlsieger zu sein, ist nunmal keine Garantie dafür auch MP zu werden. Christine Lieberknecht würde das bestätigen.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Februar 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Korrekt, das habe ich nicht.
> 
> Ich habe auch gar nicht vor eine Frage betreffend die SED und deren Rechtsnachfolge die Linke ausführlich zu beantworten.


...was gar nicht mal meine Frage war.
Ich wollte nur wissen, was die Linke in Thüringen und die Rot-Rot-Grüne-Regierung dort denn verbrochen hat, um sprichwörtlich eine gescheuert zu kriegen. 

Sorry, aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht, den Einsatz für gerechtere Steuern, Beschäftigung für Langzeitarbeitslose, eine nachhaltigere Flüchtlingspolitik und die Abschaffung von Billiglöhnen mit der DDR in Verbindung zu bringen. Vielleicht kannst du ja aus deiner Privatbibliothek zitierten, wie das zusammenhängt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...was gar nicht mal meine Frage war.
> Ich wollte nur wissen, was die Linke in Thüringen und die Rot-Rot-Grüne-Regierung dort denn verbrochen hat, um sprichwörtlich eine gescheuert zu kriegen.



Ich habe dir alle wichtigen Informationen in zwei Sätzen bereitgestellt. Zum Fazit musst du halt echt selbst kommen. 

Oder halt wahlweise, die von mir genannten Alternativen bemühen.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Februar 2020)

Nochmal: Du hast mir eine Antwort zu einer Frage gegeben, die ich so nicht gestellt habe. 
Woher will ich also wissen was du meinst?


----------



## Don-71 (6. Februar 2020)

@ Kaaruzo

Du hast überhaupt keine Informationen für Two-Face bereitgestellt, sondern nichts anderes als relativierende AfD Nebelbomeben geschmissen, um die Linke mit einem Vergleich vor 30 Jahren auf das Tablett zu bringen, um die rechtsextreme, rechtsradikale, rassistische und antidemokratische AfD zu relativieren!

Da du dich ja für die FDP engagierst **zensiert**, mache ich mir als CDU Mitglied wesentlich mehr Gedanken, um die wesenlich zahlreicheren Wähler, die auch schon in der Vergangenheit, wegen solcher Eskapaden der CDU, zu den Grünen abwandern könnten. Mich interessieren vereinzelte Nationalkonservative oder an sich Rechtsradikale, die in der CDU nichts zu suchen haben, herzlich wenig.


*INU-Edit: Bitte mal auf die Wortwahl achten. Die "persönliche Note" ist komplett unnötig!*


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nochmal: Du hast mir eine Antwort zu einer Frage gegeben, die ich so nicht gestellt habe.
> Woher will ich also wissen was du meinst?



Weil die Antwort alles abdeckt. 

Aber weil ich gerade guter Dinge bin, hier noch ein Versuch:

Die DDR war ein diktatorischer Unrechtstaat. Die SED (deren Rechtsnachfolge die Linkspartei ist) war in der DDR die alles bestimmende politische Einheitspartei.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast überhaupt keine Informationen für two Face bereitgestellt, sondern nichts anderes als relativierende AfD Nebelbomeben geschmissen, um die Linke mit einem Vergleich vor 30 Jahren auf das Tablett zu bringen, um die rechtsextreme, rechtsradikale, rassistische und antidemokratische AfD zu relativieren!



Ich habe die AfD mit keinem Wort in Schutz genommen. Ich habe sogar explizit gesagt: 

"Die CDU hat weder den Kandidaten von linksaußen, noch den von rechtsaußen gewählt."



Don-71 schrieb:


> Da du dich ja für die FDP engagierst **zensiert**, mache ich mir als CDU Mitglied wesentlich mehr Gedanken, um die wesenlich zahlreicheren Wähler, die auch schon in der Vergangenheit, wegen solcher Eskapaden der CDU, zu den Grünen abwandern könnten. Mich interessieren vereinzelte Nationalkonservative oder an sich Rechtsradikale die in der CDU nichts zu suchen haben herzlich wenig.



Argumentum ad hominem, wenn man keine Argument mehr hat. So vorhersehbar, wie langweilig.

Darüber hinaus, solltest du dir aber mal darüber Gedanken machen. Die CDU hat 2017 3x soviele Wähler an die AfD wie an die Grüne verloren. Was auch daran liegt, das viele Konservative die Merkel CDU nicht mehr als ihre politische Heimat sehen. 

Bundestagswahl 2017: Wie Waehler die Parteien gewechselt haben - in Grafiken - WELT

Das kann einem natürlich egal sein, nur wozu braucht es dann noch eine CDU? Wir haben schon genug linke Parteien in Deutschland. Eine weitere ist nicht notwendig.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Februar 2020)

...das beantwortet aber wieder nicht meine Frage.

So weit ich weiß, setzt sich Die Linke aus enttäuschten, ehem. SPDlern und PDS-Nachfolgern zusammen. Das ist freilich nicht unumstritten (grade rechtsgerichtete Medien nutzen das gerne als Aufhänger) - aber was exakt hat das mit Bodo Ramelow und der RRG-Regierung in Thüringen zu tun?
Haben die dort eine Lenin-Statue aufgestellt und einen Honecker-Schrein im Regierungsgebäude eingerichtet?

Schon interessant, irgendwie. 
Da werden anderswo hunderte Millionen an Steuergeldern für Berater und private Mautfirmen aus dem Fenster geschmissen, aber da bleibt die Empörung drüber aus.
Stattdessen ergötzt man sich lieber daran, dass in einem einzigen (!) kleinen Bundesland ein vgl. unbescholtener linker Ministerpräsident seinen Posten räumen muss.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Februar 2020)

@ Kaaruzo

Das ist mehr als 2 Jahre her und die Welt dreht sich weiter, damals hatten die Grünen auch keine 20%, wie heute in aktuellen Umfragen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2020)

_"... Den größten Erfolg erzielten wir in Thüringen", schrieb Hitler 1930.  Nun verbreitet der bisherige Ministerpräsident des Freistaats das Zitat -  samt Bezug zu seinem Amtsnachfolger und zu AfD-Politiker Höcke. ..."_
Thueringen: Bodo Ramelow zitiert Adolf Hitler nach Wahl-Eklat - DER SPIEGEL

Soviel zu auffälligen Parallelen und der Brutstädte des Bösen. Keine Ahnung, was in Thüringen anders als im Rest von Deutschland ist.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Februar 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ja de facto darauf hinausläuft, dass man einen linken MP ermöglicht. Auch wenn man ihn selbst nicht gewählt hat. Ich kann mir bildlich vorstellen, wie die AfD das genutzt hätte. "Wer CDU/FDP wählt, bekommt die Linkspartei".
> 
> Genau so hätte die AfD das ausgeschlachtet. Will man das wirklich? Will man auch noch die letzten Konservativen, die CDU noch wählen, so vertreiben? Das kann doch nicht ernsthaft dein Wunsch sein?
> 
> ...



Sieht so aus, dass das die Bundes CDU und ihre momentane Chefin völlig anders sehen und dabei auch die volle Unterstützung der CSU haben!



> CDU-Chefin Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer warnte ihre Thüringer Parteifreunde scharf vor einer Zusammenarbeit mit Kemmerich. "Dieser Ministerpräsident hat keine parlamentarische Mehrheit, er muss sich immer auf der AfD abstützen", sagte Kramp-Karrenbauer am Mittwochabend im ZDF-"heute journal". "Wir haben eine ganz klare Beschlusslage, dass es Zusammenarbeit mit AfD nicht geben wird, und deswegen wäre eine Unterstützung dieses Ministerpräsidenten durch die CDU vor Ort auch ein Verstoß gegen die Beschlusslage der CDU Deutschlands, mit den entsprechenden Folgen." Sie werde nicht zulassen, dass es einen "Dammbruch" mit Beteiligung der CDU gebe.
> Kramp-Karrenbauer bekräftigte zudem, dass die CDU-Spitze für eine Neuwahl plädiert. "Und ich finde, es wäre richtig, wenn dieser Ministerpräsident zurücktreten würde." Sie betonte, sie habe sowohl die CDU in Thüringen als auch FDP-Chef Christian Lindner auf die Gefahr einer "AfD-Volte" hingewiesen. Sie habe Lindner "herzlich gebeten", keinen Kandidaten aufzustellen. Aber auch er sei offensichtlich bei seinen Thüringer Parteifreunden nicht durchgedrungen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Da werden anderswo hunderte Millionen an Steuergeldern für Berater und private Mautfirmen aus dem Fenster geschmissen, aber da bleibt die Empörung drüber aus.



Keine Sorge. Ich empöre mich. 
Ich bin sogar dafür, dass sich Scheuer für die Verschwendung vor Gericht verantworten muss.


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. Februar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig?
> Die Rot-Rot-Grüne Koalition die im letzen Thüringer Landtag nur eine Mehrheit hatte weil ein Abgeordneter von der AfD zur SPD übergelaufen ist kann ihren Wunschkandidaten nicht durchsetzen weil die Mehrheit der Abgeordneten den FDP Kandidaten wählt?
> Und deswegen ist jetzt in Thüringen das 4. Reich ausgebrochen?
> 
> ...


Wow so ein Unsinn gewürzt mit Fäkslsprache und Beleidigungen und dafür 4 Likes von unserer "Mitte". Lässt natürlich tief blicken. Aber Rotkäppchen ist unsachlich und kein guter Diskussionspartner (von den selben Leuten)


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2020)

Kaaruzo antwortete auf die Frage die dir gestellt wurde sonst machst du dich lächerlich.


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. Februar 2020)

Wird er nicht. Das er von der FDP ist wurde ihm in anderen Foren nie abgenommen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, dass das die Bundes CDU und ihre momentane Chefin völlig anders sehen und dabei auch die volle Unterstützung der CSU haben!



Ist ja deren gutes Recht. So wie es das gute Recht des Landesverband ist, das anders zu sehen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Kaaruzo antwortete auf die Frage die dir gestellt wurde sonst machst du dich lächerlich.



Ich habe die Frage beantwortet. Wenn jmd die Antwort nicht gefällt, dann ist das halt so.


----------



## MJDBln79 (6. Februar 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist ja deren gutes Recht. So wie es das gute Recht des Landesverband ist, das anders zu sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe die Frage beantwortet. Wenn jmd die Antwort nicht gefällt, dann ist das halt so.



Ist deren gutes Recht, aha. Mal ernsthaft: Jetzt fällt diesem Irrenhaus endlich komplett die Maske von der Visage. Aus einer Ministerpräsidentenwahl die der Landtag bestimmt wird eine Kooperation mit der AfD gemacht. Der Landtag wird vom Wähler gewählt und der Landtag bestimmt den Ministerpräsidenten; welche Partei welchem Kandidaten ihre Stimme gibt und welche Positionen von den jeweiligen Parteien vertreten werden ist dabei völlig unerheblich; selbst wenn die AfD tatsächlich extremistisch, völkisch oder was weiß ich was wäre, spielt das in diesem Fall überhaupt keine Rolle, weil sie Teil des gewählten Landtags ist und es der Landtag ist der den Ministerpräsidenten wählt - jeder der das nicht akzeptieren kann, kann sich kaum Demokrat schimpfen und verlangt autoritäre Strukturen. Jetzt zeigt sich wer die wahren Feinde der Demokratie in diesem Land sind und es ist eben nicht die AfD.

Und dann gehen auch noch ernsthaft Menschen auf die Strasse und unterstützen diese Untergrabung der Demokratie mit Protesten, als ob irgendeiner ein Problem damit gehabt hätte, wenn die AfD-Fraktion geschlossen Ramelow gewählt hätte. Ramelow hätte natürlich nicht angenommen, nicht wahr?
Wenn die linksgrüne Anhängerschaft schon auf die Strasse geht, dann ist auch die Antifa nicht weit und die schreckt nicht davor zurück Herrn Kemmerich und seine Familie privat zu behelligen. Ich bin mal sehr gespannt wie sich die Spezialdemokraten des linken Spektrums und deren Anhängerschaft verhalten, wenn Herr Kemmerich und seine Familie mit Leib und Leben bedroht werden, aber eigentlich weiß ich es jetzt schon: Sie werden keinen Mucks von sich geben, sondern es im Gegenteil wohlwollend zur Kenntnis nehmen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (6. Februar 2020)

Wenn Rechte  Linke wählen/unterstützen, haben die entweder einen langfristigen Plan oder sind dämlich oder beides


edit: Der Postillion-Artikel passt ja mal wieder wie das Auge auf die Faust


----------



## JePe (6. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich weiß echt nicht wo das Problem liegt. Es wurde nicht der AfD-Kandidat gewählt, sondern der FDP-Kandidat auch durch AfD-Abgeordnete (höchstwahrscheinlich).



Das - nicht so schwierig zu verstehende - Problem hier ist, dass der Spitzenkandidat einer Partei, die erst nach nochmaligem Auszaehlen ueberhaupt genuegend Waehlerstimmen erhalten hat, um es sich im thueringischen Landtag bequem machen zu duerfen, nun mit den Stimmen der Partei, deren Spitzenkandidat von einem Gericht unwidersprochen mit dem Praedikat "Faschist" bedacht wurde, Ministerpraesident ist. Wenn einem 95% der WaehlerInnen nicht gewaehlt haben und man solche Fuersprecher braucht, kann man das Attribut "Mitte der Gesellschaft" schlicht nicht beanspruchen. Die Quittung werden Landes- und Bundes-FDP zeitnah erhalten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ramelow kann ja mal Christine Lieberknecht fragen, wie sich das anfühlt



Schau Dir die Wahlergebnisse von 2014 an und vergleich sie mit denen von 2019. Selbst Du solltest in der Lage sein zu erkennen, weshalb Dein "Vergleich" bestenfalls noch bizarr ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> RRG wurde abgewählt und Herr Ramelow konnte in den ersten zwei Wahlgängen nicht die absolute und im dritten Wahlgang nicht die einfache Mehrheit auf sich vereinen. Tja, so geht halt Demokratie.



Noe, so funktioniert Postengeschacher. Demokratie findet an der Urne statt. Und da wird der Friseur bei den unvermeidlichen Neuwahlen die Quittung bekommen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Darf sich die AfD ja auch seit 2 Jahren anhören, wenn es um den Posten des Vizepräsidenten des deutschen Bundestages geht.



Auf denen es keinen Anspruch gibt. Die Parteien schlagen einen Kandidaten vor, der Bundestag akzeptiert ihn - oder eben nicht. Fuer die Demokratie relevant ist der Posten so oder so genau Null.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das sollte angesicht der zwei Sätze klar sein.
> Butter bei die Fische. Was hätte die Thüringer CDU oder auch die Thüringer FPD machen sollen?



Anerkennen, dass es nur fuer Platz 3 (CDU) oder gerade eben fuer den Einzug in den Landtag (FDP) gereicht hat.



MJDBln79 schrieb:


> Jetzt zeigt sich wer die wahren Feinde der Demokratie in diesem Land(...)



Stimmt, und davon scheint es doch mehr zu geben als gedacht. Mr. 5 Prozent marschiert jetzt auch mit. Aber hey, es gilt ja den Kommunismus abzuwehren. "Haltet aus! Haltet aus! Lasset hoch das Banner wehn! Zeiget ihm, zeigt dem Feind, dass wir treu zusammen stehn!"



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Argumentum ad hominem(...)



Hast Du das in der Zwischenablage? Egal: Stoesschen!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

> Wenn einem 95% der Waehler[Genderschwachsinn entfernt] nicht gewaehlt haben und man solche  Fuersprecher braucht, kann man das Attribut "Mitte der Gesellschaft"  schlicht nicht beanspruchen. Die Quittung werden Landes- und Bundes-FDP  zeitnah erhalten.


Du hast noch nicht verstanden, dass das keine direkte Demokratie ist. Das Parlament wählt, da ist die Besetzung des Parlaments mit den Parteien anhand der normalen Wahl völlig irrelevant. Die hätten auch nen Parteilosen aufstellen können, den hätten dann null Prozent der Wähler bei der Landtagswahl gewählt, er wäre es trotzdem geworden, wenn das Parlament so abgestimmt hätte. 
Wenn der Ministerpräsident direkt gewählt werden würde hätte sowas übrigens auch rauskommen können, wenn CDU und AfD empfohlen hätten, den FDP-Kandidaten zu wählen und das passiert wäre.

Ich sehe aber gerade Folgendes: Die Linken haben nicht das bekommen, was sie gerne gehabt hätten, jetzt sind die anderen daran schuld.


----------



## JePe (6. Februar 2020)

Du verstehst es scheinbar nicht: Es ist irrelevant, ob das Prozedere korrekt war oder nicht. Am Ende ist jemand Ministerpraesident, den 95% der WaehlerInnen nicht in diesem Amt wollten. Das ist keine Frage von direkter, indirekter oder gelenkter Demokratie - sondern von politischer Hygiene.

Wie gesagt, ich erwarte Neuwahlen und dann werden wieder Haare geschnitten statt Sitzungen geleitet. Also geniess diesen kurzen Moment praehistorischen Gluecks.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

Ich gehe auch von Neuwahlen aus.


----------



## seahawk (6. Februar 2020)

Die FDP hat sich ja nach der Bundestagswahl selber einen hohen Maßstab angelegt "lieber nicht Regieren als schlecht regieren" und wenn man sich von der AfD unterstützen lässtt, kann man sich eigentlich auch nicht weigern mit der Linken zu arbeiten, weil man damit eben bereit ist mit Extremisten zu arbeiten. Die Wähler/innen in Deutschland werden CDU und FDP dafür abstrafen und es sollte den Weg für eine linke Mehrheit ebnen. Neuwahlen im Bund und in Thüringen - jetzt!


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

Hätten sie sich da mal dran gehalten. 
Aktuell gibt es eine Neuauflage des Spruchs:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Du verstehst es scheinbar nicht: Es ist irrelevant, ob das Prozedere korrekt war oder nicht. Am Ende ist jemand Ministerpraesident, den 95% der Waehler[Genderkram entfernt] nicht in diesem Amt wollten. Das ist keine Frage von direkter, indirekter oder gelenkter Demokratie - sondern von politischer Hygiene.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich erwarte Neuwahlen und dann werden wieder Haare geschnitten statt Sitzungen geleitet. Also geniess diesen kurzen Moment praehistorischen Gluecks.


Nochmal, das ist bei dieser Wahl völlig irrelevant. Wir haben auch einen SPD-Bundespräsident, wurde auch nicht vom Volk gewählt und entspricht nicht der größten Partei.

Wenn es dann Neuwahlen gibt: Was erwartet man davon?
Sofern RRG nicht zusammen eine absolute Mehrheit hat geht da nichts, und das ist gut so.



> Die Wähler[Genderwahn entfernt]in Deutschland werden CDU und FDP dafür abstrafen und es sollte den Weg für eine linke Mehrheit ebnen.


Genau, die Konservativen werden die Linken wählen. In welcher Welt leben denn die Leute, die sowas denken?


----------



## seahawk (6. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hätten sie sich da mal dran gehalten.
> Aktuell gibt es eine Neuauflage des Spruchs:
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei Lindner sich da erfreulich klar positioniert hat und seine eigene Karriere riskiert.


----------



## Bärenmarke (6. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Schau Dir die Wahlergebnisse von 2014 an und vergleich sie mit denen von 2019. Selbst Du solltest in der Lage sein zu erkennen, weshalb Dein "Vergleich" bestenfalls noch bizarr ist.



Dann nehmen wir doch mal die LTW von BW 2011, wo war da euer Aufschrei? Da war die CDU mit Abstand die stärkste Kraft und grüne und spd kamen zusammen nur auf 47% der Stimmen und konnten dank unserem tollen Wahlrecht dann die CDU ausstechen...
Landtagswahl in Baden-Wuerttemberg 2011 – Wikipedia
Nur die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung wollte dies offensichtlich nicht, die wollten einen schwarzen MP, um mal bei eurer Schiene zu bleiben.
Aber was hier für Spezialdemokraten am werk sind, die ein demokratisch gewählten MP gleich wieder stürzen wollen... Da braucht man nichts weiteres zu sagen, außer dass man so "tolle Demokraten" wie euch in der Geschichte leider schon oft genug hatten und man gerne drauf verzichten kann.

Im übrigen steht es den Grünen und der SPD und auch der linken ja frei den neuen MP zu unterstützen, dann ist er auf AFD stimmen ja gar nicht angewiesen. Aber dann müsste man ja auf posten und Macht verzichten...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

> Im übrigen steht es den Grünen und der SPD und auch der linken ja frei  den neuen MP zu unterstützen, dann ist er auf AFD stimmen ja gar nicht  angewiesen. Aber dann müsste man ja auf posten und Macht verzichten...


Freiheitlich und Links passt aber nicht so gut zusammen. Die FDP wird dann nicht die Ministerposten an die Linken vergeben.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Februar 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Dann nehmen wir doch mal die LTW von BW 2011, wo war da euer Aufschrei? Da war die CDU mit Abstand die stärkste Kraft und grüne und spd kamen zusammen nur auf 47% der Stimmen und konnten dank unserem tollen Wahlrecht dann die CDU ausstechen...
> Landtagswahl in Baden-Wuerttemberg 2011 – Wikipedia
> Nur die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung wollte dies offensichtlich nicht, die wollten einen schwarzen MP, um mal bei eurer Schiene zu bleiben.
> Aber was hier für Spezialdemokraten am werk sind, die ein demokratisch gewählten MP gleich wieder stürzen wollen... Da braucht man nichts weiteres zu sagen, außer dass man so "tolle Demokraten" wie euch in der Geschichte leider schon oft genug hatten und man gerne drauf verzichten kann.
> ...



Wieder alles nur Nebelbomben, um vom eigentlichen abzulenken!
Wenn es CDU und FDP erlaubt ist eine Zusammenarbeit mit den Linken abzulehnen, ist das ja wohl auch der Linken umgekehrt genauso erlaubt und es reichen eben nicht die Stimmen von CDU, SPD, Grünen und FDP, man ist entweder immer auf die Stimmen der Linken oder AfD angewiesen, das wußte auch nach der Thüringen Wahl jeder, sonst wäre sicherlich ein derartiges Bündnis versucht worden.
Da ich CDU Mitglied bin, ist für mich der gestrige Tag eine Katastrophe, man hat das Versprechen eingehalten nicht mit den Linken zusammenzuarbeiten, aber viel schlimmer, nicht das Versprechen nicht mit der AfD zusammenzuarbeiten, denn das erfolgt zwingend aus einem von der AfD gewählten MP, woher sonst sollten die Stimmen im parlamentarischen Altag kommen, wenn sich die Linke verweigert, was genauso ihr gutes Recht ist.

Für mich sind diese ewigen Vergleiche mit der Linken nichts anderes als AfD/Nazi Nebelbomebn, um vom eigentlichen abzulenken. Dazu kommt das Ramelow bei über 60% der Thüringer beliebt ist, also weit mehr %, als Linke, SPD und Grüne Stimmen erhalten haben, das wird sich bei der nächsten Wahl ziemlich rächen, da diese Leute bestimmt nicht CDU und FDP gewählt haben, um dann einen MP mit Stimmen der AfD zu bekommen.


----------



## JePe (6. Februar 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Dann nehmen wir doch mal die LTW von BW 2011, wo war da euer Aufschrei?



Der dortige Landtag hatte 138 Sitze; davon entfielen 71 an die rot-gruene Koalition. Eine absolute Mehrheit also, die in Thueringen niemand erzielt hat - es sei denn, irgendwer schluepft unter die braune Decke. Und der Friseur von Erfurt scheint dem nicht abgeneigt zu sein.

Und Ja, natuerlich steht es Gruenen, Linke und SPD frei, Mr. 5 Prozent zu unterstützen. Aber warum sollten sie das Waehlervotum so missachten wie der Friseur von Erfurt?  Noe. Dann doch lieber Neuwahlen herbeifuehren. Steht ihnen ebenso frei und ist der weit weniger unappetitliche Weg.

Der Punkt ist nicht, dass irgendwelche "Spezialdemokraten" das Wahlergebnis nicht akzeptieren wuerden. Der Punkt ist eher, dass Innovativarithmetiker wie Du es so lange fehlinterpretieren, bis der Endsieg an der Urne erkaempft ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

> Dann doch lieber Neuwahlen herbeifuehren.


Mit welchem Ziel?
RRG soll dann die absolute Mehrheit bekommen?
Oder die CDU verliert etwas an die FDP oder die FDP an die CDU?
Oder spekuliert man drauf, dass manche FDP7CDU-Wähler nicht wählen bzw. Kleinparteien wählen?


----------



## HardwareHighlander (6. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Parteibeschlüsse der CDU sagen eindeutig, das es keine Zusammenarbeit mit AfD und Linken gibt, man war sich bewußt was im 3. Wahlgang passieren kann und hat den FDP Kandidaten trotzdem gewählt, obwohl mehr als eindeutig die Gefahr bestand, dass die AfD gleiches macht, anstatt einen eigenen aufzustellen oder sich zu enthalten.



Da könnte man dir auch mangelndes Demokratieverständnis unterstellen. Wo soll bitte das Problem sein, wenn sich die AfD entschließt einen Kandidaten zu wählen?
Sollte die AfD nun kehrt machen und mehr Klimaschutz fordern, hören wir dann damit auf und setzen auf Benziner und Diesel statt auf Elektro? Echt megapeinlich Don. Doppelmoral @ its best.



MJDBln79 schrieb:


> Jetzt fällt diesem Irrenhaus endlich komplett die Maske von der Visage. Aus einer Ministerpräsidentenwahl die der Landtag bestimmt wird eine Kooperation mit der AfD gemacht. Der Landtag wird vom Wähler gewählt und der Landtag bestimmt den Ministerpräsidenten; welche Partei welchem Kandidaten ihre Stimme gibt und welche Positionen von den jeweiligen Parteien vertreten werden ist dabei völlig unerheblich; selbst wenn die AfD tatsächlich extremistisch, völkisch oder was weiß ich was wäre, spielt das in diesem Fall überhaupt keine Rolle, weil sie Teil des gewählten Landtags ist und es der Landtag ist der den Ministerpräsidenten wählt - jeder der das nicht akzeptieren kann, kann sich kaum Demokrat schimpfen und verlangt autoritäre Strukturen. Jetzt zeigt sich wer die wahren Feinde der Demokratie in diesem Land sind und es ist eben nicht die AfD.



Stimme ich dir weitgehend zu, es zeigt welche Doppelmoral herrscht. Das sind diese Methodiken die am Ende den Wählern auffallen, und sie noch mehr in die Arme der AfD treiben, in der zumindest ein relevanter Teil der Partei sicherlich auf Dauer gesehen nicht besonders demokratisch agieren wird.
Aber sicherlich ist das Verhalten einiger hier zutiefst antidemokratisch, zumal es ja völlig egal sein kann, wer am Ende den Ministerpräsidenten wählt. Ich hätte am Ende mehr Probleme mit einem AfD Ministerpräsidenten wie mit einem Linken Ministerpräsidenten gehabt, also ists doch gut, dass es einer geworden ist, der mehr in der Mitte steht.



MJDBln79 schrieb:


> Und dann gehen auch noch ernsthaft Menschen auf die Strasse und unterstützen diese Untergrabung der Demokratie mit Protesten, als ob irgendeiner ein Problem damit gehabt hätte, wenn die AfD-Fraktion geschlossen Ramelow gewählt hätte.



Dann wäre das Presse-Echo natürlich ganz anders ausgefallen.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Februar 2020)

Meine Meinung ist genau die, des CDU und CSU Präsidiums und was du dazu zu sagen hast, ist mir zu wirklich 100% völlig egal, als (ehemaliges) AfD Mitglied und immer noch deren Unterstützer, das tangiert mich genauso, als wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt!
Nach allem was du hier schon im Forum abgelassen hast, bist du nicht nur ein politischer Gegner für mich, sondern ein politischer Feind, ich hoffe das war deutlich genug!


----------



## JePe (6. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mit welchem Ziel?



Schreischrift ist sonst nicht meine Art, aber:

WEIL MAN DAS EBEN SO MACHT, WENN MAN NICHT IN EINEM FUEHRERSTAAT LEBT.

Man waehlt, und die Gewaehlten koalieren, wenn sie nicht gerade zufaellig eine absolute Mehrheit errungen haben. Wenn das - wie hier - unmoeglich ist, waehlt man neu. Ich weiss nicht, wie sich die Stimmen verschieben werden, rechne aber fest damit, dass das Gezerre um den Ministerpraesidentenposten nicht ohne Folgen fuer die Akteure bleiben wird.

Fun Fact: Nach der thueringischen Landesverfassung haette im dritten Wahlgang die einfache anstatt der absoluten Mehrheit ausgereicht und waere Ramelow - der alleine mehr Stimmen geholt hat als CDU und FDP zusammen - Ministerpraesident geworden. Das Geschehene kann man also "besten"falls als das Resultat einer Paranoia der Agierenden auslegen, die den Unterschied zwischen Gegner und Feind nicht verstehen - oder als Putsch light. So oder so haben die Handelnden sich fuer jedwede staatspolitische Verantwortung disqualifiziert.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

Zumal er halt sogar schon zwei Stimmen aus der CDU bekommen hatte. Es hätten sich einfach nur mindestens zwei weitere aus der CDU mit enthalten müssen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2020)

Also zumindest in Thüringen können die, die von der AfD nichts wissen wollen auch in Zukunft nur auf Linke, Grüne und SPD zählen.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (6. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist genau die, des CDU und CSU Präsidiums...



Gut, ich als parteiloser muss mir natürlich nicht die Meinung von irgendeinem CDU oder CSU Präsidiums vorkauen lassen.
Aber es zeigt sehr gut dein Demokratieverständnis auf. Wenn die AfD die Linke gewählt hätte, wärs bestimmt in Ordnung gewesen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> und was du dazu zu sagen hast, ist mir zu wirklich 100% völlig egal..



Dann kommentiere es doch einfach nicht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> , als (ehemaliges) AfD Mitglied und immer noch deren Unterstützer, das tangiert mich genauso, als wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt!



Wo unterstütze ich bitte die AfD? Du kannst doch nicht einer demokratisch gewählte Partei, die im Landtag sitzt, ihr Recht einen Ministerpräsidenten zu wählen, aberkennen.
Also irgendwo hörts doch langsam auf.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nach allem was du hier schon im Forum abgelassen hast, bist du nicht nur ein politischer Gegner für mich, sondern ein politischer Feind, ich hoffe das war deutlich genug!



So, was habe ich denn abgelassen? Wenn man sich deinen aggressiven Ton hier ansieht, dann wärst du eher besser bei der AfD aufgehoben.
Muss ich jetzt Angst vor Repressionen haben, weil ich diesen politischen Affenzirkus, der aufgeführt wird, nicht gutheiße? Was soll den jetzt das Ziel sein?
Also das treibt mir vor Lachen fast die Tränen ins Auge.^^

Aber das ist mal wieder typisch. Man arbeitet der AfD wieder zu. Wenn es jetzt Neuwahlen gibt, dann kann die AfD wieder den Affenzirkus weiterführen und als Opfer gerieren, wie schon bei der Wahl zum Vizepräsidenten des Bundestags.
Dann wird es wieder heißen, das ist ein "undemokratischer" Akt.



JePe schrieb:


> WEIL MAN DAS EBEN SO MACHT, WENN MAN NICHT IN EINEM FUEHRERSTAAT LEBT.



Und was ändern jetzt Neuwahlen daran? Die AfD wird ihr Wahlrecht auch dieses das nächste mal wahrnehmen und dann kommt unter Umständen auch ein Ministerpräsident mit den Stimmen der AfD ins Amt.


JePe schrieb:


> Man waehlt, und die Gewaehlten koalieren, wenn sie nicht gerade zufaellig eine absolute Mehrheit errungen haben. Wenn das - wie hier - unmoeglich ist, waehlt man neu.



Was den Ministerpräsidenten nicht tangieren muss.


JePe schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, wie sich die Stimmen verschieben werden, rechne aber fest damit, dass das Gezerre um den Ministerpraesidentenposten nicht ohne Folgen fuer die Akteure bleiben wird.



Könnte auch positive Folgen für die FDP haben, sie könnten einige Stimmen von AfD Wählern abfischen, zum Beispiel dann, wenn der MP nen guten Job macht?



JePe schrieb:


> Das Geschehene kann man also "besten"falls als das Resultat einer Paranoia der Agierenden auslegen, die den Unterschied zwischen Gegner und Feind nicht verstehen - oder als Putsch light. So oder so haben die Handelnden sich fuer jedwede staatspolitische Verantwortung disqualifiziert.



Oder es liegt unter anderem daran, dass die bestehenden Parteien die AfD in vielerlei Hinsicht unfair behandeln und daher die rechtsextremen Kräfte in der AfD das Ruder übernehmen.
Würde man mit dem Mauern und blocken aufhören, würde sich die AfD nicht so radikalisieren.


----------



## JePe (6. Februar 2020)

So sah vor ein paar Tagen das Stimmungsbild in Thueringen aus.

Spannend sind die "weichen" Werte - 85% der CDU-Waehler gegen eine Zusammenarbeit von CDU und NSAfD, aber immerhin 40% konnten sich die Beteiliguing an einer Linmke-gefuehrten Regierung vorstellen und der mit 43% groesste Teil der Befragten wuenscht sich eine Fortsetzung von Ramelows Koalition. Aber das muss so manchen braunen Recken hier nicht davon abhalten, weiter dafuer zu kaempfen, Thueringen den Klauen des Kommunismus zu entreissen.


----------



## JePe (6. Februar 2020)

Neulich im Frisiersalon: Landtag vor Aufloesung?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wow so ein Unsinn


Nicht aufregen. Das ist der Sinn hinter bestimmten Gruppen und ihrer Art in Foren Stimmung zu machen. Sie wollen die Menschen "zur dunklen Seite" ziehen, sie wollen, dass Du sie hasst, denn das relativiert ihren Hass gegen alles und jeden. Ich werde weiterhin  jedem Menschen gegenüber Nächstenliebe aufbringen. Auch wenn es in manchen Fällen schwer fällt und tief in mir andere Gedanken hoch kommen. Gedanken sind aber Gedanken, relevant sind immer nur die Handlungen von Menschen,

Und was sich FDP und CDU mit ihrer geplanten Aktion geleistet haben, sollte jeder verstanden haben. Da paktieren  Parteien mit dem widerwärtigstem faschistischen Feind, um einen unliebsamen Ministerpräsidenten los zu werden.  Das war kein Zufall, das war keine "Falle" der AfD, das war abgestimmt und geplant. Und genau das sind die Anfänge des Übels, wenn Demokraten mit "der dunklen Seite" paktieren.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Aber Rotkäppchen ist unsachlich


Natürlich bin ich für bestimmte Gruppen unsachlich, da ich mich an unsere Verfassung halte und  in ihrem Rahmen argumentiere. Und in der Verfassung stehen nun einmal Dinge, die für faschistische Gruppen "unsachlich" sind. Einfach nicht aufregen. Verfassungsfeinde werden in diesem Staate langfristig bekommen, was sie verdienen. Das dauert in der Regel, es geht nicht von heute auf morgen, weil die Mühlen langsam malen, aber es wird passieren. Und in einem Rechtsstaat sollte man, bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen, die die Verfassung lässt, auf die Staatsgewalt bauen, auch wenn das Vertrauen in diesen Apparat zur Zeit etwas sinkt. Aber es gibt keine Alternative.

Wenn also z.B. wieder Horden von rechtsradikalen Rassisten Busse mit Flüchtlingen anzünden wollen, dann reißt man diesem widerwärtigen Mob nicht die Eier raus, damit sich das Böse nicht weiter vermehrt, nein, man dokumentiert und sorgt mit jahrelanger Arbeit dafür, dass die Verursacher im Rahmen der Verfassung bestraft werden. Das macht 99% der Arbeit antifaschistischer Gruppen aus. Betrachtet werden öffentlich dagegen Einzelfälle von Gewalt, so als wenn alle Fussballfans Hooligans wären.

Besonders hervorzuheben ist darum das Kunstprojekt SoKo Chemnitz, das zwar von der örtlichen Polizei massive rechtswidrige Aktionen erdulden mussten, in Summe aber über Jahre Teile ihrer Ziele erreichen wird. Denn die Staatsanwaltschaft wertet deren Ergebniss aus. Und es sind schon erste Verhaftungen auf Basis der aufgedeckten Zusammenhänge erfolgt, gerade in den Reihen der Polizei.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> So sah vor ein paar Tagen das Stimmungsbild in Thueringen aus.
> 
> Spannend sind die "weichen" Werte - 85% der CDU-Waehler gegen eine Zusammenarbeit von CDU und NSAfD, aber immerhin 40% konnten sich die Beteiliguing an einer Linmke-gefuehrten Regierung vorstellen und der mit 43% groesste Teil der Befragten wuenscht sich eine Fortsetzung von Ramelows Koalition. Aber das muss so manchen braunen Recken hier nicht davon abhalten, weiter dafuer zu kaempfen, Thueringen den Klauen des Kommunismus zu entreissen.


Sagen wir mal die Wähler sind nicht für beides und wählen dann den anderen Kandidaten, so wird die CDU Verluste machen (15% der Wähler gehen zur AfD, 40% zur Linkspartei/den Grünen/zur SPD) und die AfD wird stärker.
Welches Ziel hat man dann genau erreicht?


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Februar 2020)

*Nach Wahl in Thüringen: Kemmerichs Familie benötigt Polizeischutz*

*12:36 Uhr:* Thomas Kemmerichs Familie benötigt Schutz vom LKA - dies berichtet der Nachrichtensender "ntv". Die Kinder des FDP-Politikers konnten am Donnerstag demnach nur unter Begleitschutz in die Schule gehen.
Es soll zeitnah ein umfassendes Sicherheitskonzept für die Familie erstellt werden.



> Nach Wahl in Thueringen: Kemmerich will sein Amt aufgeben | WEB.DE



Ich lass das einfach mal da


----------



## HardwareHighlander (6. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist der Sinn hinter bestimmten Gruppen und ihrer Art in Foren Stimmung zu machen.



Schonmal was von Sarkasmus oder "den Spiegel vorhalten" gehört?



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und was sich FDP und CDU mit ihrer geplanten Aktion geleistet haben, sollte jeder verstanden haben.



Ja, was haben sie sich denn schon geleistet? Die AfD wird auch beim nächsten Urnengang abstimmen.
Wenn sie Eier haben, dann stimmen sie nun auch für einen Kandidaten für den auch die anderen stimmen, damit der Kandidat mit den Stimmen der AfD gewählt wird.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da paktieren  Parteien mit dem widerwärtigstem faschistischen Feind, um einen unliebsamen Ministerpräsidenten los zu werden.



Finde ich gut, das nimmt den Radikalen in der AfD ein wenig die Butter vom Brot. Aber das wollen Leute wie du ja nicht, die brauchen ja die Radikalen rechten, sonst gäbe es die radikalen Linken ja nicht.
Wie yin und yang, nur eben nicht ergänzend, sondern bekämpfend.

Ein Ministerpräsident aus der FDP, hätte da den Hass rausnehmen können, aber nein...



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und genau das sind die Anfänge des Übels, wenn Demokraten mit "der dunklen Seite" paktieren.



Oder es ist das genaue Gegenteil davon. Lucke wurde damals auch schon als Nazi hochstilisiert und die Partei 2013 als Nazipartei hingestellt, da hat Höcke noch gar keinen interessiert.
Das war der Fehler der Altparteien und der Medien. Nun hat man sich selbst den "Feind" geschaffen.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> *Nach Wahl in Thüringen: Kemmerichs Familie benötigt Polizeischutz*
> 
> *12:36 Uhr:* Thomas Kemmerichs Familie benötigt Schutz vom LKA - dies berichtet der Nachrichtensender "ntv". Die Kinder des FDP-Politikers konnten am Donnerstag demnach nur unter Begleitschutz in die Schule gehen.
> Es soll zeitnah ein umfassendes Sicherheitskonzept für die Familie erstellt werden.
> ...



Ja, Demokratie pur, bestimmt von AfD Schlägertrupps attackiert, welche als Linke verkleidet sind.
Grenzdebil.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> *Nach Wahl in Thüringen: Kemmerichs Familie benötigt Polizeischutz*
> 
> *12:36 Uhr:* Thomas Kemmerichs Familie benötigt Schutz vom LKA - dies berichtet der Nachrichtensender "ntv". Die Kinder des FDP-Politikers konnten am Donnerstag demnach nur unter Begleitschutz in die Schule gehen.
> Es soll zeitnah ein umfassendes Sicherheitskonzept für die Familie erstellt werden.
> ...



Also man sieht, sobald nicht die Linken das bekommen, was sie wollen gibt es Repressalien und es wird Gewalt angewandt.


----------



## Bärenmarke (6. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wieder alles nur Nebelbomben, um vom eigentlichen abzulenken!



Nebelbomben? Vielleicht solltest du mal zum Optiker gehen, dann würde man von dir vielleicht auch mal Argumente hören und nicht nur diese widerliche Hetze und Nazimethoden die du hier abziehst, da braucht man nur auf die Seite 1 schauen um schon das Kotzen zu kriegen! 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn es CDU und FDP erlaubt ist eine Zusammenarbeit mit den Linken abzulehnen, ist das ja wohl auch der Linken umgekehrt genauso erlaubt und es reichen eben nicht die Stimmen von CDU, SPD, Grünen und FDP, man ist entweder immer auf die Stimmen der Linken oder AfD angewiesen, das wußte auch nach der Thüringen Wahl jeder, sonst wäre sicherlich ein derartiges Bündnis versucht worden.



Hab ich doch geschrieben, dass die anderen drei den MP unterstützen können, wenn sie nicht wollen, dass die AFD ihn unterstützt. Und nochmal für dich, vielleicht kapierst du es dann endlich, die Mehrheit wollte kein rrg, sondern hat in der Mehrheit bürgerlich gewählt.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Da ich CDU Mitglied bin, ist für mich der gestrige Tag eine Katastrophe, man hat das Versprechen eingehalten nicht mit den Linken zusammenzuarbeiten, aber viel schlimmer, nicht das Versprechen nicht mit der AfD zusammenzuarbeiten, denn das erfolgt zwingend aus einem von der AfD gewählten MP, woher sonst sollten die Stimmen im parlamentarischen Altag kommen, wenn sich die Linke verweigert, was genauso ihr gutes Recht ist.



Eine Schade für die CDU, dass sie solche Mitglieder wie dich toleriert... Aber nochmal es war eine freie und geheime Wahl gewesen gestern, somit weißt du nicht genau wer wen gewählt hat, man kann es nur vermuten. Ansonsten war es ein demokratischer Vorgang, käme auch ein Aufschrei von dir, wenn die AFD die linke gewählt hätten? Ich glaube nicht, aber mit der Demokratie hast du es ja nicht wirklich...




Don-71 schrieb:


> Für mich sind diese ewigen Vergleiche mit der Linken nichts anderes als AfD/Nazi Nebelbomebn, um vom eigentlichen abzulenken. Dazu kommt das Ramelow bei über 60% der Thüringer beliebt ist, also weit mehr %, als Linke, SPD und Grüne Stimmen erhalten haben, das wird sich bei der nächsten Wahl ziemlich rächen, da diese Leute bestimmt nicht CDU und FDP gewählt haben, um dann einen MP mit Stimmen der AfD zu bekommen.



Was hat denn die AFD mit der Mauerschützenpartei aka Linke zu tun? Hast du in der Schule nicht aufgepasst? Kannst du deine stumpfe Hetze auch mal sein lassen? 



JePe schrieb:


> Der dortige Landtag hatte 138 Sitze; davon entfielen 71 an die rot-gruene Koalition. Eine absolute Mehrheit also, die in Thueringen niemand erzielt hat - es sei denn, irgendwer schluepft unter die braune Decke. Und der Friseur von Erfurt scheint dem nicht abgeneigt zu sein.



Das mit den Sitzen habe ich gesehen, daher auch der Vermerk auf unser tolles Wahlrecht, weil gewählt wurden sie nur von 47%. Aber anyway da findest du es dann gut, weil sie dann die Mehrheit der Sitze hatten und im Fall Thüringen ist es nicht ok, weil du die anderen nicht magst? Es war eine demokratische Wahl und dann muss man sich mit dem Ergebnis auch arrangieren.
Aber dass das so linksradikale aka Don nicht können, hab ich schon gemerkt oder wo bleibt der Aufschrei als gestern Morgen das Haus von Mr 5% beschmutzt  und ihm und seiner Familie gedroht wurde? Ganz toll, was ihr Musterdemokraten da abzieht....



JePe schrieb:


> Und Ja, natuerlich steht es Gruenen, Linke und SPD frei, Mr. 5 Prozent zu unterstützen. Aber warum sollten sie das Waehlervotum so missachten wie der Friseur von Erfurt?  Noe. Dann doch lieber Neuwahlen herbeifuehren. Steht ihnen ebenso frei und ist der weit weniger unappetitliche Weg.



Die einzigen die das Wählervotum missachten seit doch ihr! Der Wähler hat ganz eindeutig bürgerlich konservativ in der Mehrheit gewählt und nicht linksgrün, von daher ist es vollkommen egal ob der FDPler der MP ist oder einer von der CDU, wenn er seinen Job gut macht, why not? Vielleicht könnte er das ja auch sehr gut parteiübergreifend, aber das lehnt ihr ja strikt ab, weil Demokratie ist ja nichts...



JePe schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist nicht, dass irgendwelche "Spezialdemokraten" das Wahlergebnis nicht akzeptieren wuerden. Der Punkt ist eher, dass Innovativarithmetiker wie Du es so lange fehlinterpretieren, bis der Endsieg an der Urne erkaempft ist.



Doch genau das ist der Punkt, dass Antidemokraten wie du es einer bist nicht akzeptieren können, dass der Bürger halt was anderes gewählt hat. RRG hat keine Mehrheit und es dann als Selbstverständlich zu erachten, dass man die Regierung stellt... Da sind sie wohl in der falschen Staatsform.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Natürlich bin ich für bestimmte Gruppen  unsachlich. Ich halte mich an unsere Verfassung halte und  in ihrem  Rahmen argumentiere.



Das ist ja wohl der Größte Witz, der mit Abstand größte Hetzer hier im Thread stellt sich als Verfassungstreu da... Du und deine Aussagen mögen von mir aus vieles sein, aber mit Demokratie haben sie rein gar nichts am Hut.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (6. Februar 2020)

Die Altparteien müssen ihre Strategie der Ausgrenzung endlich überdenken, ansonsten übernehmen in der AfD immer mehr die Radikalen das Ruder.
Der Umgang mit der AfD empfinde ich als einen Skandal. Dass der FPD Ministerpräsident nicht im Amt bleiben kann und Kinder von ihm mit Polizeischutz in die Schule müssen, ist ein Armutszeugnis.
Da wird sich die AfD wieder schön als Opfer der Ausgrenzung gerieren, ganz toll gemacht, das bringt ihnen wieder mehr Wähler ein.


----------



## JePe (6. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Welches Ziel hat man dann genau erreicht?



Bei dieser Frage faellt mir ganz spontan Erdogan ein - dem wird das Zitat zugeschrieben "Die Demokratie ist nur der Zug, auf den wir aufspringen, bis wir am Ziel sind". Schlaegst Du ernsthaft vor, den Waehlerwillen nur dann zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, wenn er den eigenen Zielen zutraeglich ist?

Wenn ein Friseur sich von Faschisten als Ministerpraesident inthronisieren laesst, den 95% nicht haben wollen und Du das damit zurechterklaerst, dass damit ja aber der hoeheren Sache gedient und der Ausbruch des Kommunismus auf thueringischem Boden verhindert worden sei, dann stimmt mit Deinem Demokratieverstaendnis irgendetwas nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Die Altparteien müssen ihre Strategie der Ausgrenzung endlich überdenken, ansonsten übernehmen in der AfD immer mehr die Radikalen das Ruder.
> Der Umgang mit der AfD empfinde ich als einen Skandal. Dass der FPD Ministerpräsident nicht im Amt bleiben kann und Kinder von ihm mit Polizeischutz in die Schule müssen, ist ein Armutszeugnis.
> Da wird sich die AfD wieder schön als Opfer der Ausgrenzung gerieren, ganz toll gemacht, das bringt ihnen wieder mehr Wähler ein.



Welcher Skandal?
Die AfD wird noch nicht ansatzweise genug ausgegrenzt, als Vorbild sollte die Ausgrenzung der DKP in den 1970er und 1980er Jahren dienen, so schnell wie möglich ein Berufsverbot für den Öffentlichen Dienst, Polizei und Bundeswehr, für alle Mitglieder und öffentlichen Unterstützer der AfD!


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Februar 2020)

Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe nicht, weshalb um die Sache in Thüringen so ein Aufriss gemacht wird. 
Ja, der FDP-Kandidat konnte nur dank der AfD-Stimmen Ministerpräsident werden.

Nein, das heißt noch lange nicht, dass man der AfD damit jetzt zur Macht verholfen hat. Weder die FDP noch die CDU verlieren einen Gedanken darüber, in irgendeiner Form mit der AfD zusammenzuarbeiten.

Für mich hat das eher den Eindruck, als wäre Rot-Rot-Grün (und speziell Die Linke) jetzt gleich in doppelter Hinsicht beleidigt: Dass deren Vorzeigekandidat Ramelow gegen den FDP-Kandidaten (und damit quasi einen Erzfeind der eigenen Politik) verloren hat - und das mit solch einem hauchdünnen Abstand. 
Ansonsten verstehe ich dann deren Problem nicht, wieso die von vornherein die Zusammenarbeit mit der FDP ausschließen. Wie eben geschrieben, die FDP schließt jegliche Zusammenarbeit mit der AfD aus. 

Wäre ich jetzt die AfD, würde ich, sofern es zu Neuwahlen kommt, versuchen meine Fraktion dazu zu bringen speziell für die Grünen oder Die Linken abzustimmen. Ich verwette meinen Hintern darauf, dass dann nicht solch ein Aufriss darüber gemacht werden würde - und das könnte man wieder perfekt ausschlachten. 
Am Ende würde man mit Neuwahlen also alles nur noch schlimmer machen. Aber anstatt das (für manche...) unangenehme Ergebnis zu akzeptieren, kläffen natürlich alle wieder nach Neuwahlen. Das hat irgendwie so den leichten Beigeschmack von "Ich mache Demokratie so, wie sie mir gefällt".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Welcher Skandal?
> Die AfD wird noch nicht ansatzweise genug ausgegrenzt, als Vorbild sollte die Ausgrenzung der DKP in den 1970er und 1980er Hagren dienen, so schnell wie möglich ein Berufsverbot für den Öffentlichen Dienst für alle Mitglieder und öffentlichen Unterstützer der AfD!


Ich stelle mir gerade vor, dass Höcke wieder als Geschichtslehrer arbeitet. Was für Optionen haben Eltern dann, diesen Lügner von ihren Kindern fern zu halten?



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe nicht, weshalb um  die Sache in Thüringen so ein Aufriss gemacht wird. .


Das ist ja das Problem, es betrifft nicht nur Dich, sondern, so meine Vermutung, weite Teile der Bevölkerung. Die meisten werden nicht verstehen, welche Parallelen sich gerade zeigen und wie sich die Demagogen Stück für Stück in das politische Geschehen drängen. 

Hier wurde das schön zusammen gefasst:
Vorbildlich! Dieser Politiker will Rechten gegenueber toleranter sein und sie durch politische Verantwortung entzaubern
Lindner stellt klar: "Wir sind nach wie vor gegen Faschisten, ausser sie verhelfen uns zur Macht"
Hoecke ueberrascht: "Diese Demokraten sind ja noch viel bescheuerter, als ich dachte"


----------



## HardwareHighlander (6. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Wenn ein Friseur sich von Faschisten als Ministerpraesident inthronisieren laesst, den 95% nicht haben wollen und Du das damit zurechterklaerst, dass damit ja aber der hoeheren Sache gedient und der Ausbruch des Kommunismus auf thueringischem Boden verhindert worden sei, dann stimmt mit Deinem Demokratieverstaendnis irgendetwas nicht.



Dein Demokratieverständnis scheint ja noch geringer zu sein, wenn du einer Partei, die im Landtag sitzt das Recht absprichst, sich für einen Kandidaten zu entscheiden.
Der FDP Kandidat hätte parteiübergreifend handeln können und wäre weder von Links noch von Rechts angreifbar gewesen, ähnlich wie ein parteiloser Kandidat.
Die AfD hätte sich mit der Wahl weit weniger einen Gefallen getan, wie das manche hier hinstellen wollen. Paranoia würde es wohl eher treffen. Mit dem Ergebnis hätten alle gut leben können, auch die AfD, aber lieber vermeidet man jeden politischen Erfolg dieser Partei, damit sie daraus noch gestärkt hervorgehen kann.
Von der Blödheit der Medien und Politiker bin ich immer wieder erstaunt. Die CDU muss in Fragen der Asylpolitik/Einwanderung usw. wieder deutlich weiter nach rechts rücken, oder mit der AfD zusammenarbeiten, anders sehe ich nicht, wie der AfD die Wähler dauerhaft entzogen werden sollten.

Davon kann die SPD ja ein Lied singen, wie sehr die Partei an Stimmen verliert, wenn sie mit der CDU koaliert.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade vor, dass Höcke wieder als Geschichtslehrer arbeitet. Was für Optionen haben Eltern dann, diesen Lügner von ihren Kindern fern zu halten?



Wird für ihn aber nicht einfach werden, eher sehr  sehr schwierig.
Zitat Wiki:

Im Dezember 2015 wurde Höcke wegen Volksverhetzung angeklagt. Daraufhin stellte Josef Kraus, Präsident des Deutschen Lehrerverbandes, öffentlich in Frage, dass er in den Schuldienst zurückkehren könne.[204] Als die Anklage im Januar 2016 fallengelassen worden war, erklärte Hessens Kultusminister Ralph Alexander Lorz (CDU), er werde alles rechtlich Mögliche tun, um Höckes Rückkehr gegebenenfalls zu verhindern. Der auf Beamtenrecht spezialisierte Anwalt Gerd Tersteegen erklärte, auch beurlaubte Beamte könnten ihre Dienstpflichten verletzen. Bestimmte Aussagen Höckes seien auch ohne strafrechtliche Ermittlungen „durchaus geeignet, um ein Disziplinarverfahren wegen der Beeinträchtigung des Ansehens des Dienstherrn einzuleiten“. Dies riet er dem Ministerium.[205]


----------



## HardwareHighlander (6. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Welcher Skandal?



Dieses angebliche Demokratieverständnis, welches die AfD ja angeblich nicht besitzt, bei sich selbst nicht zu finden, wenn es opportun scheint.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die AfD wird noch nicht ansatzweise genug ausgegrenzt...



Was aber nicht du entscheidest, sondern der Rechtsstaat und dafür die Partei generell auszugrenzen reicht es einfach nicht, geschweige denn dass das eine gute Methode wäre um die Wogen zu glätten.


Don-71 schrieb:


> , als Vorbild sollte die Ausgrenzung der DKP in den 1970er und 1980er Jahren dienen, so schnell wie möglich ein Berufsverbot für den Öffentlichen Dienst, Polizei und Bundeswehr, für alle Mitglieder und öffentlichen Unterstützer der AfD!



Ist ja nicht so als ob dieser undemokratische Radikalenerlass nicht auf Kritik gestoßen wäre und teilweise widerrufen worden wäre, bzw Geschädigte später rehabilitiert wurden.
Das wäre nur ein weiterer Brandbeschleuniger für die AfD und würde der Partei noch mehr Wähler zukommen lassen und die Spaltung weiter vorantreiben.
Wenn ich mir deine Forderungen so ansehe, dann frage ich mich manchmal schon, ob du nicht selbst AfD Mitglied bist, welcher hier mit seiner albernen Scharade noch mehr Wähler in die Arme der AfD treiben will.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wird für ihn aber nicht einfach werden, eher sehr  sehr schwierig.


Schwierig heißt nicht, unmöglich. Und zuerst geht er zurück und dann wird über Jahre versucht, ihn heraus zu klagen. Ein schauriger Gedanke


----------



## Don-71 (6. Februar 2020)

Erstmal müsste er eine Stelle bekommen, das sehe ich nicht, eher das er Bezüge ohne "Arbeit" bekommt und in der Zeit wird versucht ihn heraus zu klagen.
Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, das es an einer hessischen Schule nicht zu einem wirklichen Eklat kommen würde, wenn ein gerichtsbestätigter Nazi dort unterrichten würde.


----------



## seahawk (6. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade vor, dass Höcke wieder als Geschichtslehrer arbeitet. Was für Optionen haben Eltern dann, diesen Lügner von ihren Kindern fern zu halten?
> 
> 
> Das ist ja das Problem, es betrifft nicht nur Dich, sondern, so meine Vermutung, weite Teile der Bevölkerung. Die meisten werden nicht verstehen, welche Parallelen sich gerade zeigen und wie sich die Demagogen Stück für Stück in das politische Geschehen drängen.
> ...



Der Link ist einfach unfair, weil Linder sich selber ganz klar anders positioniert hat und dabei sogar seine eigene Position aufs Spiel gesetzt hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Link ist einfach unfair, weil Linder sich selber ganz klar anders positioniert hat und dabei sogar seine eigene Position aufs Spiel gesetzt hat.


Er hat gestern in einer Pressekonferenz das Verhalten teilweise gerechtfertigt. Ich konnte im Livestream kaum meinen Ohren trauen. Er ignoriert, dass genau dieser Weg vorher abgestimmt wurde, um Ramelow zu verhindern. Reden und handeln sind unterschiedliche Dinge. Die FDP nutzte Faschisten, um eigene Ziele zu erreichen, und genau das kritisiert Herr Sichermann vom Postillon zu Recht und im Rahmen seiner gewählten Kunstform angebracht überspitzt.

Kemmerich hätte die Wahl niemals annehmen dürfen. Das war der Fehler, aber genau das war geplant und gewollt. Und das ist unverzeihlich, zumindest für Demokraten. Andere werden es natürlich ganz toll finden. Gäbe es den massiven öffentlichen Druck nicht, wäre Kemmerich natürlich im Amt geblieben. Aber auch der eine Tag reicht für ordentliche Pensionsansprüche. Alles richtig gemacht, gelle

*Regierungskrise in Thüringen: FDP-Chef Lindner äußert sich*
YouTube


----------



## Don-71 (6. Februar 2020)

Lindner ist ein Opportunist bis auf die Knochen, damit ist der Mann zu 100% beschrieben!


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Link ist einfach unfair, weil Linder sich selber ganz klar anders positioniert hat und dabei sogar seine eigene Position aufs Spiel gesetzt hat.


Ja, im Nachhinein hat er doch mehr Schneid gezeigt als gestern erwartet.

Aber Merkel zeigt mal wieder, dass sie eine Fahne im Wind ist. Natürlich äußert man sich erst, wenn man sich sicher ist, dass es Zustimmung zur eigenen Position gibt.
Da haben AKK und Söder mehr gezeigt.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, im Nachhinein hat er doch mehr Schneid gezeigt als gestern erwartet.
> 
> Aber Merkel zeigt mal wieder, dass sie eine Fahne im Wind ist. Natürlich äußert man sich erst, wenn man sich sicher ist, dass es Zustimmung zur eigenen Position gibt.
> Da haben AKK und Söder mehr gezeigt.



Sie war auf dem Weg nach Afrika schon vergessen, außerdem ist sie nicht mehr Parteivorsitzende!


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2020)

Wenn man im Flugzeug keinen Internetzugang hätte, würden wir von einem anderen Politiker sehr viel weniger hören.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (6. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, das es an einer hessischen Schule nicht zu einem wirklichen Eklat kommen würde, wenn ein gerichtsbestätigter Nazi dort unterrichten würde.



Das mit *gerichtsbestätigter Nazi* ist aber eine reine Erfindung, Don.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Das mit *gerichtsbestätigter Nazi* ist aber eine reine Erfindung, Don.



Da ist was dran, denn Faschist ist erlaubt und passt laut Gericht auch.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2020)

Nun Nationalsozialisten sind eine Teilmenge der Faschisten, also nicht gleichzusetzen.


----------



## JePe (6. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Dein Demokratieverständnis scheint ja noch geringer zu sein, wenn du einer Partei, die im Landtag sitzt das Recht absprichst, sich für einen Kandidaten zu entscheiden.



Tue ich nicht. Die NSAfD aus den Parlamenten zu wischen ist eine gesamtgesellschaftliche Aufgabe, der sich die anderen politischen Player, die Strafverfolgungsbehoerden und auch die BuergerInnen stellen muessen. Solange die Gesellschaft keine Antwort auf die NSAfD findet und diese die Parlamente mit ihrem braunen Schmutz kontaminiert, muessen wir das irgendwie ertragen. So funktioniert Demokratie: man beteiligt sich an ihr. Und manchmal heisst das eben, dass man den Muell rausbringt.

Was ich aber sehr wohl und mittlerweile gebetsmuehlenartig anprangere ist, wenn Mohring und Kemmerich erst Kreide fressen, der NSAfD abschwoeren und dann bei der erstbesten Gelegenheit mit Ihr kooperieren. um an Poestchen und Toepfchen zu kommen. Bist Du wirklich naiv genig zu glauben, die Stimmen der NSAfD haette es umsonst gegeben? Was passiert, wenn im Landtag ueber Haushalte oder Gesetze abgestimmt werden muss? Bist Du wirklich naiv genug zu glauben, die NSAfD wuerde da netterweise alles durchwinken, was die von ihnen so gern gegeisselten "Altparteien" einbringen? Ein Brief Hoeckes liest sich da doch anders und eine Mehrheit ohne Linke und ohne NSAfD gibt es eben nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> *Regierungskrise in Thüringen: FDP-Chef Lindner äußert sich*
> YouTube



Der ist ohnehin schon weg vom Fenster.


----------



## JePe (6. Februar 2020)

Wir werden sehen. Der Zeitpunkt fuer eine Vertrauensfrage ist klug gewaehlt; noch ist der Schaden fuer die FDP nicht absehbar und gibt es in der Partei keinen Plan B. Um so groesser wird die Ohrfeige bei den naechsten Wahlen ausfallen. Keiner wird gelb waehlen, der braun haben kann; auf Wechselwaehler hoffen wird also nicht funktionieren. Und wer die FDP wegen ihrer liberalen Positionen gewaehlt hat, kann diese Nummer aus dem Tollhaus eigentlich nur abstrafen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> .... Bist Du wirklich naiv genug zu glauben ...


Für mich ist das immer gespielte Naivität. Wer AfD wählt, weiß genau, was er wählt. Und im tiefen Herzen befürchte ich, gibt es in diesem Land viel mehr Faschisten, Rassisten und Führertreue gibt, als sich öffentlich dazu bekennen. Darum spielt man nach außen entrüstet und wählt die Faschisten der AfD trotzdem. Es ist zum Kotzen


----------



## HardwareHighlander (6. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da ist was dran, denn Faschist ist erlaubt und passt laut Gericht auch.



Das Gericht hat das als Kennzeichnung des Gegners im politischen Meinungskampf zugelassen, nachdem eine Stadtverwaltung die Bezeichnung Faschist untersagen wollte.
Ob das nun passt oder nicht ist nicht Bestandteil des Urteils, nur dass es erlaubt ist.
Letztendlich hat die Bezeichnung absolut nichts zu bedeuten, genausowenig wie die Bezeichnung zu Künast.
Wenn man den Begriff selbst betrachtet, hat dieser ein ziemlich breites Spektrum und gilt ja nicht alleine für die rechte Seite der Politiklandschaft, sondern eröffnet Tür und Tor für gegenseitige Beschimpfungen an den politischen Rändern,
was die AfD wieder für sich nutzen kann.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Für mich ist das immer gespielte Naivität. Wer AfD wählt, weiß genau, was er wählt.



Ich wähle nicht die AfD, auch wenn du mir das nun schon zum xten Mal unterstellst.


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und im tiefen Herzen befürchte ich, gibt es in diesem Land viel mehr Faschisten, Rassisten und Führertreue gibt, als sich öffentlich dazu bekennen. Darum spielt man nach außen entrüstet und wählt die Faschisten der AfD trotzdem. Es ist zum Kotzen



Ja, jetzt hast du mich erwischt Sherlock.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Bei dieser Frage faellt mir ganz spontan Erdogan ein - dem wird das Zitat zugeschrieben "Die Demokratie ist nur der Zug, auf den wir aufspringen, bis wir am Ziel sind". Schlaegst Du ernsthaft vor, den Waehlerwillen nur dann zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, wenn er den eigenen Zielen zutraeglich ist?
> 
> Wenn ein Friseur sich von Faschisten als Ministerpraesident inthronisieren laesst, den 95% nicht haben wollen und Du das damit zurechterklaerst, dass damit ja aber der hoeheren Sache gedient und der Ausbruch des Kommunismus auf thueringischem Boden verhindert worden sei, dann stimmt mit Deinem Demokratieverstaendnis irgendetwas nicht.



Nochmal, bis auch der Letzte es kapiert hat: Das Problem bei sowas ist das Wahlsystem an sich, nicht das Ergebnis. Da hätte man jemanden von der DKP aufstellen können, wenn alle den gewählt hätten wäre der es geworden. Das Problem ist das Wahlsystem, nicht der jetzige Wahlausgang, denn wenn es umgekehrt gewesen wäre und die Linken gewonnen hätten wäre alles ok und keiner würde drüber reden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2020)

Was für eine Grütze, dass Wahlsystem als Schuldigen anzuführen. Jaja, Kemmerich das armes Opfer. Wäre z.B. Genscher in bestimmten Zeiten als Bundespräsident gewählt worden, um eine bestimmte Koalition zu ermöglichen, wäre das demokratisch ok gewesen, weil im Parlament nur Demokraten saßen. Wer sich aber mit Stimmen der Faschisten wählen lässt, nimmt eine Wahl nicht an. So einfach ist das. Darum ist das Verhalten von Herrn Kemmerich so untragbar.


----------



## Bärenmarke (6. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Tue ich nicht. Die NSAfD aus den Parlamenten zu wischen ist eine gesamtgesellschaftliche Aufgabe, der sich die anderen politischen Player, die Strafverfolgungsbehoerden und auch die BuergerInnen stellen muessen. Solange die Gesellschaft keine Antwort auf die NSAfD findet und diese die Parlamente mit ihrem braunen Schmutz kontaminiert, muessen wir das irgendwie ertragen. So funktioniert Demokratie: man beteiligt sich an ihr. Und manchmal heisst das eben, dass man den Muell rausbringt.



Der Geschichtsunterricht war nicht so dein Lieblingsfach, fängt ja beim Threadersteller schon an, der dem offenkundig immer ferngeblieben ist. Aber wo die AFD denn sozialistisch ist, darfst du uns gerne mal erklären.
Vielleicht mal ein Wahlprogamm der Grünen anschauen und mit dem der NSDAP vergleichen und staunen, wie viel Gemeinsamkeiten es da doch gibt... Von daher sollte man Leuten wie dir, die sowas unterstützen klare Kante zeigen, denn mit Demokratie hat das nichts mehr zu tun. Und da sollte die Gesellschaft auch endlich mal aufwachen!
Im übrigen, mischt man rot und grün erhält man braun.. Ein lustiger Zufall


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

> Was für eine Grütze, dass Wahlsystem als Schuldigen anzuführen.


Wer oder was ist denn sonst schuldig?


> Wer sich aber mit Stimmen der Faschisten wählen lässt, nimmt eine Wahl nicht an. So einfach ist das.


Wer sagt das?
Nur weil du das so willst muss das keiner so machen. Was wäre denn gewesen, wenn die AfD Ramelow mitgewählt hätte. Dann hätte der die Wahl auch nicht annhemen dürfen, wenn man so denkt wie du. Wenn er das gemacht hätte, hätte es aber keinen Aufschrei gegeben.
Den gibt es, weil nicht das gewählt wurde, was man gewählt haben wollte. 


> So einfach ist das.


Ja, so einfach ist das.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (6. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Tue ich nicht.



Klar tust du das. Am liebsten würdest du doch mit der Waffe in den Landtag stürmen und dort alle von der sogenannten NS-AFD mal eben "mundtot" machen.



JePe schrieb:


> Die NSAfD aus den Parlamenten zu wischen ist eine gesamtgesellschaftliche Aufgabe, der sich die anderen politischen Player, die Strafverfolgungsbehoerden und auch die BuergerInnen stellen muessen.



Warum sollte man die AfD aus den Parlamenten wischen? Letztendlich verhindert die Partei mit ihrer Sogwirkung an den rechten Rand, die weitere Radikalisierung anderer Gruppen und zwingt sie in einen politischen Diskurs.



JePe schrieb:


> Solange die Gesellschaft keine Antwort auf die NSAfD findet und diese die Parlamente mit ihrem braunen Schmutz kontaminiert, muessen wir das irgendwie ertragen. So funktioniert Demokratie: man beteiligt sich an ihr. Und manchmal heisst das eben, dass man den Muell rausbringt.



Deine Formulierungen erinnern an Höcke, der bringt auch immer den "Müll raus". Solche Agitationen helfen gar nicht. Der FDPler wäre eine Super Lösung gewesen. Dann hätte es endlich mal einen politischen Ausgleich gegeben.



JePe schrieb:


> Was ich aber sehr wohl und mittlerweile gebetsmuehlenartig anprangere ist, wenn Mohring und Kemmerich erst Kreide fressen, der NSAfD abschwoeren und dann bei der erstbesten Gelegenheit mit Ihr kooperieren.



Wurde hier schon mehrfach gesagt, dass das eine Erfindung ist. Man wurde in einer geheimen Wahl gewählt. Das bedeutet nicht, dass man kooperiert.
Zumal davon abgesehen ich verstehen kann, dass man mit Höcke nicht kooperiert, aber diese generelle Ausgrenzung der AfD ist schon seit der Gründung der Partei eine selten blöde Einstellung , das gilt übrigens genauso mit der Linken, wo die CDU auch herumeiert.



JePe schrieb:


> Bist Du wirklich naiv genig zu glauben, die Stimmen der NSAfD haette es umsonst gegeben?



Wenn die AfD einen Linken Ministerpräsidenten verhindern können, dann werden sie es auch umsonst tun, wenn ihr eigener Kandidat ohnehin keine Chance hat.



JePe schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn im Landtag ueber Haushalte oder Gesetze abgestimmt werden muss?



Ja, was soll denn da sein? Da soll jeder so abstimmen wie er will. JePe wird zum Verschwörungstheoretiker, dass man das noch erleben darf.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wer sagt das?
> Nur weil du das so willst muss das keiner so machen. Was wäre denn gewesen, wenn die AfD Ramelow mitgewählt hätte. Dann hätte der die Wahl auch nicht annhemen dürfen, wenn man so denkt wie du. Wenn er das gemacht hätte, hätte es aber keinen Aufschrei gegeben.
> Den gibt es, weil nicht das gewählt wurde, was man gewählt haben wollte.



Die Zeitungen wären damit Heute genauso voll und der Druck genauso stark! Was du da erzählst ist ein absolutes Ammenmärchen und wieder nur AfD Nebelbomben werfen.
Die Schlagzeilen wären absolut die gleichen gewesen, Linker lässt sich mit Stimmen von der AfD zum Ministerpräsident wählen und die Empörung darüber wäre genauso groß, wahrscheinlich sogar noch größer, weil ein Ministrerpräsident nur mit den Stimmen der Ränder gewählt worden wäre. Ganz abgesehen davon, glaube ich kaum das Ramelow, alleine aus Selbsterhaltungstrieb, eine solche Wahl angenommen hätte.

Du behauptest hier absoluten Blödsinn!

Edit:



> Warum sollte man die AfD aus den Parlamenten wischen? Letztendlich verhindert die Partei mit ihrer Sogwirkung an den rechten Rand, die weitere Radikalisierung anderer Gruppen und zwingt sie in einen politischen Diskurs.



Eigentlich Livesatire at it's best, aber hier nur Ausdruck des eigenen rechtsextremen Gedankengutes.


----------



## JePe (6. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Ob das nun passt oder nicht ist nicht Bestandteil des Urteils, nur dass es erlaubt ist.



Noe. Das Urteil fuehrt im Gegenteil ausdruecklich aus, dass die Bezeichnung Höckes als Faschist "nicht aus der Luft gegriffen ist, sondern auf einer überprüfbaren Tatsachengrundlage beruht". Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass Heil Hoecke gegen das Urteil Beschwerde am OVG eingelegt haette.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nochmal, bis auch der Letzte es kapiert hat:



Noe. Das Problem ist nicht das Wahlsystem, die parlamentarische Demokratie oder das Muster von Omas langer Unterhose. Das Problem ist, dass der Friseur "Nein" gesagt, aber "warum eigentlich nicht" gemeint hat. Er haette auch direkt gewaehlt werden koennen und trotzdem nicht weniger gelogen. Er wollte halt unbedingt "Ministerpraesident" im Lebenslauf stehen haben. Die Hoehe des von ihm angerichteten Scherbenhaufens ist noch gar nicht zu erahnen und Gesinde wie ihm sowieso ******egal.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (6. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Zeitungen wären damit Heute genauso voll und der Druck genauso stark!



Das glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht. Man hatte schon x Konstellationen in denen es ähnlich war und es hat keine Sau interessiert.
Man unterstellt einfach nur in einer ungeheuren Paranoia eine Zusammenarbeit mit der AfD, weil diese für einen Minister abgestimmt haben, der nicht von der Linken kommt.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Was du da erzählst ist ein absolutes Ammenmärchen und wieder nur AfD Nebelbomben werfen.



Nein, da ist noch ein Mindestmaß an Logik vorhanden, welches nicht von Ideologie zerstört wird.
Wenn überhaupt hätte man darüber gelacht wenn die AfD Ramelow gewählt hätte und sich damit den anderen Parteien angeschlossen hätte.
Aber die Stimmen hätte man gerne genommen,weil aus objektiver Sicht ja auch völlig wurscht ist.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Schlagzeilen wären absolut die gleichen gewesen Linker lässt sich mit Stimmen von der AfD zum Ministerpräsident wählen und die Empörung darüber wäre genauso groß, wahrscheinlich sogar noch größer, weil ein Ministrerpräsident nur mit den Stimmen der Ränder gewählt worden wäre.



Ja, dann wählen die Ränder den Ministerpräsidenten, genauso demokratisch.Ist doch super.
Ich hatte nichts gegen Ramelow als Ministerpräsident, hat seine Arbeit gut gemacht. Genausowenig habe ich was gegen den FDPler.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die behauptest hier absoluten Blödsinn!



Nein du behauptest Blödsinn!! <--- Zwei.



JePe schrieb:


> Noe. Das Urteil fuehrt im Gegenteil ausdruecklich aus...



Das Gericht legt nicht fest, wie Höcke einzuordnen ist, das ist Bullshit, man kann auch zu einer anderen Einschätzung kommen.



> Damit hat die Antragstellerin in einem für den Prüfungsumfang im Eilverfahren und angesichts der Kürze der für die Entscheidung des Gerichts verbleibenden Zeit in ausreichendem Umfang glaubhaft gemacht, dass ihr Werturteil nicht aus der Luft gegriffen ist, sondern auf einer überprüfbaren Tatsachengrundlage beruht, dass es hier um eine die Öffentlichkeit wesentlich berührende Frage hinsichtlich eines an prominenter Stelle agierenden Politikers geht und damit die Auseinandersetzung in der Sache, und nicht - auch bei polemischer und überspitzter Kritik - die Diffamierung der Person im Vordergrund steht.



Wie gesagt, das ist nicht Bestandteil des Urteils, Bestandteil des Urteils ist die Erlaubnis ihn so zu nennen.
Das Urteil ist kein Beleg dafür, dass er ein Nazi oder Faschist ist. Das ist ein großer Unterschied, auch wenn er sicherlich einer ist. Spar dir doch einfach deine subtile Polemik.



JePe schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass Heil Hoecke gegen das Urteil Beschwerde am OVG eingelegt haette.



Warum sollte er auch Beschwerde einreichen, es geht ja nicht darum, dass er ein Faschist ist, sondern dass er im politischen Meinungskampf als solcher bezeichnet werden darf.



JePe schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass der Friseur "Nein" gesagt, aber "warum eigentlich nicht" gemeint hat.



Warum sollte es überhaupt ein Problem sein, wenn eine Partei im Landtag für jemanden abstimmt um einen anderen zu verhindern?
Machen doch die Altparteien auch regelmäßig um AFD Kandidaten zu verhindern. So funktioniert nunmal die Demokratie. Jeder darf wählen, wen er will.


JePe schrieb:


> Er haette auch direkt gewaehlt werden koennen und trotzdem nicht weniger gelogen. Er wollte halt unbedingt "Ministerpraesident" im Lebenslauf stehen haben.



Wahrscheinlich hatte er den kurzen Anflugs logischen Denkens und die Idee, dass eine Lösung der Mitte ganz gut wäre.
Dann hätte die AfD halt mal einen kleinen Erfolg für sich verbucht, der ihr sicherlich mehr geschadet hätte, als er gut gemacht hätte.


----------



## compisucher (6. Februar 2020)

Thema ist doch durch.
Der Frisör tritt zurück und es wird wohl Neuwahlen geben.
Da dann FDP und CDU eins kräftig auf die Nase bekommen werden, wird das künftige Ergebnis zw. Pest und Cholera enden.
Haben die Strategen echt gut hinbekommen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Thema ist doch durch.
> Der Frisör tritt zurück


Es ist nicht durch. Er hat es probiert und ohne öffentlichen Druck wäre er nicht gegangen.
Und das muss Konsequenzen haben. Die werden wir in den nächsten Tag hören und sehen,

Aber ich ahne schon, dass er behaupten wird, es liegt daran, dass seine Familie massiven
Druck bekommen hat. Und er nur auf Basis der, wie wird er es nennen, "Linksterroristen"
seinen demokratisch gewählten Posten abgeben musste. So meine Prognose. 

Von der Einsicht, mit Faschisten nicht zusammenzuarbeiten, werden wir nichts hören


----------



## Kelemvor (6. Februar 2020)

Würde mich nichtmal wundern wenn Kemmerich in nächster Zeit zur AFD wechselt. Irgendwie gehört der sowieso dahin.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber ich ahne schon, dass er behaupten wird, es liegt daran, dass seine Familie massiven
> Druck bekommen hat. Und er nur auf Basis der, wie wird er es nennen, "Linksterroristen"
> seinen demokratisch gewählten Posten abgeben musste. So meine Prognose.


Und dass es da jetzt Angriffe von den Linksextremen gibt ist für dich völlig ok?


----------



## compisucher (6. Februar 2020)

@Rotkäppchen: 
Der Linder wird die Vertrauensfrage stellen.
Das hat nur den einen Hintergrund, den Frisör anschließend kalt in die Ecke stellen zu können.
Von dem werden wir in der Politik nie wieder was hören...


----------



## Andregee (6. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Noe. Das Problem ist nicht das Wahlsystem, die parlamentarische Demokratie oder das Muster von Omas langer Unterhose. Das Problem ist, dass der Friseur "Nein" gesagt, aber "warum eigentlich nicht" gemeint hat. Er haette auch direkt gewaehlt werden koennen und trotzdem nicht weniger gelogen. Er wollte halt unbedingt "Ministerpraesident" im Lebenslauf stehen haben. Die Hoehe des von ihm angerichteten Scherbenhaufens ist noch gar nicht zu erahnen und Gesinde wie ihm sowieso ******egal.


Wenn man sich drauf berufen könnte was Politiker einst sagten.... ja dann. Aber ein kluger Mann hat das gekonnt relativiert . " Franz Müntefering :" Es ist unfair Politiker an ihren Wahlversprechen zu messen "

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Rotkäppchen:
> Der Linder wird die Vertrauensfrage stellen.
> Das hat nur den einen Hintergrund, den Frisör anschließend kalt in die Ecke stellen zu können.
> Von dem werden wir in der Politik nie wieder was hören...


Ja, das wäre eine Option. Und ja, dass Kemmerich in der Partei nichts mehr zu sagen hat, wäre gut.

Ich habe im Postillon als Kommentare behaupten, Lindner hätte ein Parteiausschlussverfahren 
gegen Kemmerich initiert. Da war ich ja vielleicht nur zu schnell mit meinem satirischen Kommentar,

Und herrlich, hier wird es wieder wunderschön kommentiert:
Lindner: "Die AfD zwang Thomas Kemmerich hinterhaeltig, sich aufstellen zu lassen, die Wahl mit ihrer Hilfe zu gewinnen, das Amt anzunehmen, Bjoern Hoecke die Hand zu geben, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, gemeinsam mit CDU und AfD die Sitzung zu beenden, einen Ruecktritt auszuschliessen, eine Nacht drueber zu schlafen, den Ruecktritt nochmal auszuschliessen und dann erst darauf zu reagieren, als der Druck schliesslich zu gross wurde"


----------



## HardwareHighlander (6. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da dann FDP und CDU eins kräftig auf die Nase bekommen werden, wird das künftige Ergebnis zw. Pest und Cholera enden..



Und wieso dann nicht so lassen wie es ist? Ist das ein Zirkus.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist nicht durch. Er hat es probiert und ohne öffentlichen Druck wäre er nicht gegangen.



Wieso auch, ist doch prima!



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber ich ahne schon, dass er behaupten wird, es liegt daran, dass seine Familie massiven
> Druck bekommen hat.



Sicherlich, meine Familie würde ich meiner politischen Karriere wahrscheinlich auch vorziehen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Von der Einsicht, mit Faschisten nicht zusammenzuarbeiten, werden wir nichts hören



Die FDP wollte eh nicht mit der AfD zusammenarbeiten.
Aber jetzt kommen ja Neuwahlen. Mal sehen 35% für die AfD? Achso, CDU und AFD sind gegen Neuwahlen, ja dann.


----------



## compisucher (6. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Und wieso dann nicht so lassen wie es ist? Ist das ein Zirkus.



Darüber zu diskutieren ist müßig.
Mutti hat aus Afrika gesprochen und es für unerträglich erachtet.
Allen Parteien bleibt gar nix mehr anderes übrig, als den (Medialen-) Schaden einzudämmen.

Wir persönlich fanden die abgekartete Posse als schäbig, weil die Ursache ja definitiv das Alphatiergehabe zw. Mohring und Ramelow war.

Es gibt auch gute argumentative Gründe (aus einem Politikforum, in dem wir aktiv sind) dass ein Kandidat aus der Mitte (FDP) ein Kompromisskandidat sei und sich die demokratischen Kräfte (SPD/CDU/GRÜNE) 
nun mal drum herum zusammen reissen mögen.
Diese Meinung teile ich nicht, respektiere sie aber, weil dann die theoretische Möglichkeit bestanden hätte, dass die Linksaußen und Rechtsaußen keinen maßgeblichen Einfluss auf die Landespolitik hätten.
Halte das Konstrukt einer bürgerlichen Minderheitsregierung für Theoriequatsch.

In Summe sind die Bürgerlichen in eine tolle Falle der AfD gelaufen.
Die bürgerlichen Parteien haben gemauschelt und Höcke kann ohne zu lügen sagen, dass habe ich euch doch schon im Nov. 2019 schriftlich gegeben, dass wir so agieren werden.

Dümmer geht es nimmer.

ZU RECHT, werden Linke und AfD nun weiteren Zuspruch erhalten, weil der Rest vom wählenden Volk  als "Blöcke bildende Mauschelbande" aufgefasst wird...

In Summe kann ich auch durch diesen Vorgang durchaus nachvollziehen, dass sich immer mehr Menschen von den "etablierten" Parteien distanzieren....


----------



## seahawk (6. Februar 2020)

Bürgerlich gibt es seit dem Südenfall in Thüringen nicht mehr. Entweder links oder faschistisch.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Februar 2020)

Was ein Schwachsinn!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Bürgerlich gibt es seit dem Südenfall in Thüringen nicht mehr. Entweder links oder faschistisch.



Nix davon, beides wird zur Diktatur führen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2020)

Ende Februar sind in Hamburg Wahlen. Da wird die FDP eine Watschen kriegen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ende Februar sind in Hamburg Wahlen. Da wird die FDP eine Watschen kriegen.



Bis dahin ist das längst vergessen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bis dahin ist das längst vergessen.



Auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ende Februar sind in Hamburg Wahlen. Da wird die FDP eine Watschen kriegen.



Die Grünen werden bestimmt + machen.

Naja die Leute wählen für Hamburg, da haben die lt andere Prioritäten.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die Grünen werden bestimmt + machen



Aktuell ist die SPD vorne. Mal abwarten, wie das weiter geht.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ein Schwachsinn!



Wieso?
Du siehst doch selbst ein, was die CDU in Thüringen angerichtet hat.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Du siehst doch selbst ein, was die CDU in Thüringen angerichtet hat.



Was hat denn die CDU jetzt angerichtet?
Die können nicht voraussehen, dass die AfD den FDP-Kandidaten wählt. Und was hätte sie machen sollen, wenn sie einen Kandidaten aus der Mitte will und nicht den Ramelow von den Linken?


----------



## seahawk (6. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was hat denn die CDU jetzt angerichtet?
> Die können nicht voraussehen, dass die AfD den FDP-Kandidaten wählt. Und was hätte sie machen sollen, wenn sie einen Kandidaten aus der Mitte will und nicht den Ramelow von den Linken?



Die Wahl gewinnen - oh wait das hat ja die Linke getan.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die können nicht voraussehen, dass die AfD den FDP-Kandidaten wählt. Und was hätte sie machen sollen, wenn sie einen Kandidaten aus der Mitte will und nicht den Ramelow von den Linken?



Das war doch der Plan der Afd. Das kann man ahnen. Schlimm ist, dass die CDU mitmacht und das am Ende schön redet.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Wahl gewinnen - oh wait das hat ja die Linke getan.



Falsch, die Wahl des Präsidenten hat der FDP-Kandidat im 3. Wahlgang gewonnen. Der ist ist relevant gewesen, weil euer toller Ramelow eben in den ersten beiden Wahlgängen nicht die absolute Mehrheit erreicht hatte. Ist so und bleibt auch so.
Die Sitzverteilung im Parlament hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das war doch der Plan der Afd. Das kann man ahnen. Schlimm ist, dass die CDU mitmacht und das am Ende schön redet.


Was wäre für die CDU die Alternative gewesen?
Enthaltung, damit Ramelow ganz sicher drankommt?


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was wäre für die CDU die Alternative gewesen?
> Enthaltung, damit Ramelow ganz sicher drankommt?



Ja, das war die Option die man hätte verkaufen können.
Linke Projekte zu blockieren wäre ja trotzdem möglich gewesen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, das war die Option die man hätte verkaufen können.
> Linke Projekte zu blockieren wäre ja trotzdem möglich gewesen.


So hat man halt auch den linken Minister verhindert.
Und der FDPler ist ja jetzt auch wieder weg. Man gespannt wie es nach der wohl kommenden Neuwahl des Landtags aussehen wird, ich sage + für die AfD und Linke, - für SPD und CDU.
Bei der FDP bin ich mir da völlig unsicher.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was wäre für die CDU die Alternative gewesen?
> Enthaltung, damit Ramelow ganz sicher drankommt?



Mohring hätte sich selbst aufstellen können.


----------



## seahawk (6. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was wäre für die CDU die Alternative gewesen?
> Enthaltung, damit Ramelow ganz sicher drankommt?



Exakt, die Regierung wäre sowieso gescheitert.



Threshold schrieb:


> Mohring hätte sich selbst aufstellen können.



Nein, denn dann hätte die AfD ihn ja auch ins Amt wählen können und er wäre mit den Stimmen der AfD gewählt worden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mohring hätte sich selbst aufstellen können.



Stimmt, dann wäre dem aber sicher das Gleiche passiert wie Kemmerich, wenn der von der AfD unterstützt worden wäre.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Stimmt, dann wäre dem aber sicher das Gleiche passiert wie Kemmerich, wenn der von der AfD unterstützt worden wäre.



Und dann wüssten wir, was die CDU in Thüringen wirklich vorhat -- Macht um jeden Preis.
So haben sie der FDP den schwarzen Peter zugeschoben.
Man könnte meinen, dass sich CDU und FDP abgesprochen haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

> Man könnte meinen, dass sich CDU und FDP abgesprochen haben.


Vermute ich kaum, es ging der CDU um das Verhindern des Linken Ministerpräsidenten.
Eher hat sich die AfD mit der FDP abgesprochen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> So hat man halt auch den linken Minister verhindert.


Wir reden hier nicht über irgendein Experiment das man damit eingegangen wäre sondern von einem beliebten und respektierten Politiker der selbst mit einer Mehrheit im Parlament keinen Mist gebaut hat,
aber eine linke Minderheitsregierung wäre jetzt so schlimm gewesen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir reden hier nicht über irgendein Experiment das man damit eingegangen wäre sondern von einem beliebten und respektierten Politiker der selbst mit einer Mehrheit im Parlament keinen Mist gebaut hat,
> aber eine linke Minderheitsregierung wäre jetzt so schlimm gewesen?


Wollte man halt nicht, ist mehr symbolisch.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Februar 2020)

Jetzt wird die Interpretation aber groß!

Hätte sich Mohring für die CDU aufstellen lassen und Kemmerich für die FDP und jede Fraktion hätte ihren Kandidaten gewählt, hätten die AfD Stimmen keinen Ausschlag geben können. Punkt!


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wollte man halt nicht, ist mehr symbolisch.


Tja symbolische Akte vs funktionierende Regierung.

Wenn die CDU so entscheidet, sollte man sich auch nicht mehr für die CDU entscheiden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

> Hätten sich Mohring für die CDU aufstellen lassen und Kemmerich für die  FDP und jede Fraktion hätte ihren Kandidaten gewählt, hätten die AfD  Stimmen keinen Ausschlag geben können. Punkt!


Dann wäre es Ramelow geworden, das ist sicher, wäre also taktisch schlecht gewesen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

> Wenn die CDU so entscheidet, sollte man sich auch nicht mehr für die CDU entscheiden.


Ich vermute dass die CDU-Werte bei einer Neuwahl auch um ein paar Prozentpunkte sinken werden.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann wäre es Ramelow geworden, das ist sicher, wäre also taktisch schlecht gewesen.



Kennst du die verschiedenen Ebenen?
Taktik und Strategie?

Kennst du den Unterschied?


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Von der Einsicht, mit Faschisten nicht zusammenzuarbeiten, werden wir nichts hören


Verfluchte Schei*e, wo hat er denn mit der AfD Thüringen zusammengearbeitet?
Die haben ihn nunmal gewählt, das heißt aber nicht, dass die in irgendeiner Form zusammenarbeiten. Sowohl die FDP als auch die CDU haben von vornherein die Zusammenarbeit mit der AfD ausgeschlossen.

Hätte die AfD den linken Ministerpräsidenten Ramelow gewählt hätte das vermutlich niemanden interessiert. So klingt das eher danach, als wäre Die Linke beleidigt, weil sie ihren Leuchtturm verloren haben. 
Wiegesagt, der aktuelle Streit hat einfach nur was mit "Ich mache Demokratie so wie sie mir gefällt" zu tun. Sonst würde man das Wahlergebnis einfach akzeptieren... Überall wird drauf rumgeritten, die CDU und FDP hätten mit der AfD zusammengearbeitet, obwohl das überhaupt nicht stimmt.

Man hängt sich schlicht an einer FakeNews auf, weil man das Wahlergebnis nicht akzeptieren will.


----------



## JePe (6. Februar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Sonst würde man das Wahlergebnis einfach akzeptieren...



Gewaehlt wurde im Oktober - und Kemmerich hat heute noch Striemen am Hintern, so dicht ist er an der 5-Prozent-Huerde entlanggeschrammt. Ramelows Linke dagegen hat alleine mehr Stimmen geholt als CDU und FDP zusammen. Das wollte man so aber nicht hinnehmen, weshalb erst Mohring eine Minderheitenregierung mit ihm als Ministerpraesidenten ins Spiel gebracht und, nachdem das nicht realisierbar war, das gestern noch dadurch getoppt hat, dass er gemeinsam mit Hoecke Kemmerich als Feigenblatt fuer die eigene Machtgeilheit ins Amt gehievt hat. "Das Wahlergebnis akzeptieren" wuerde bedeuten, dass man zur Kenntnis nimmt, dass Ramelow ein beliebter Landesvater ist und die meisten ThueringerInnen sich eine Fortsetzung der von ihm gefuehrten rot-rot-gruenen Koalition gewuenscht haben. Ueber diese Tatsachen setzte man sich im Erfurter Fuehrerbunker aber einfach hinweg - woran Du scheinbar gar nichts auszusetzen hast? - und gab lieber die Parole "Linke verhindern!" aus, nur um sich im Rausch der vermeintlichen Machtoption von Hoecke die Hosen runter ziehen lassen.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> So klingt das eher danach, als wäre Die Linke beleidigt, weil sie ihren Leuchtturm verloren haben.



Ramelow hatte und hat Zustimmungswerte weit ueber dem Durchschnitt. Von einem "verlorenen Leuchtturm" kann hier keine Rede sein. Was hier verloren gegangen ist, ist wieder eine Portion Vertrauen in das System der parlamentarischen Demokratie - weil schwarz-gelb keinen Hehl daraus gemacht hat, dass erst der Posten kommt und dann die Politik. Ob aus einer mich sprachlos machenden Dummheit, weil man ernsthaft glaubte, dass das funktionieren wuerde oder aus einer der NSAfD wuerdigen ideologischen Fanatisiertheit - keine Ahnung und aendert auch am Ergebnis nichts.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Verfluchte Schei*e, wo hat er denn mit der AfD Thüringen zusammengearbeitet?


Es gab Gespräche mit dem gerichtlich bestätigtem Faschisten Höcke. Wir reden in Thüringen nicht über die AfD im Allgemeinen, wir reden über den strammen faschistischen Flügel. 

Was gestern passierte, war geplant. Das nennt man Zusammenarbeit. Ist nicht so schwer zu erkennen, oder? Hätte der FDP-Friseur auch nur eine Spur von Bauchschmerzen gehabt, hätte er gestern Größe zeigen und die Wahl lachend ablehnen können. Dann wäre er heute gefeiert worden. Statt dessen hat er sich an den gemeinsam mit der AfD ausgeheckten Plan gehalten. Welche Rolle die CDU hatte, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, aber überraschte Mitläufer waren es ganz sicher nicht.

Thüringische FDP und CDU wollten, das ist das erkennbare Ziel, mit der AfD zusammen regieren. Unfassbar!

*Nachtrag:* Dabei war die FDP Thüringen vorgewarnt und hat das Ding trotzdem durchgezogen:
_"... Er brauche ja nicht zu erklären, was es für Folgen hätte, wenn ein  FDP-Mann mit Stimmen der AfD gewählt würde, sagte Partei- und  Fraktionschef Christian Lindner Teilnehmern der Sitzung zufolge. "Wenn  das passiert, wäre der Schaden für die FDP enorm", sagte Lindner  demnach.

Daraufhin  meldete sich Gerald Ullrich zu Wort, der stellvertretende  Landesvorsitzende der FDP-Thüringen. Er verteidigte Kemmerichs Kurs. Es  gehe um ein Zeichen gegen Links und Rechts, sagte Ullrich nach Angaben  von Teilnehmern und verbat sich jede Einmischung der Bundes-FDP. "Das  entscheidet allein der Thüringer Landesverband", sagte Ullrich. "Da  lassen wir uns nicht von außen reinreden. Wir wissen, was die Menschen  in Thüringen wollen."_
Thueringen: AfD-Unterstuetzung fuer Thomas Kemmerich war bereits Thema auf FDP-Fraktionssitzung vor einer Woche - DER SPIEGEL

Unfassbar ...


----------



## Don-71 (6. Februar 2020)

> FDP und CDU wollten, das ist das erkennbare Ziel, mit der AfD zusammen regieren. Unfassbar!



Jetzt mach mal halblang!

Mohring und der Thüringer Landesverband sind nicht DIE CDU, sie sind ein sehr sehr kleiner Teil, der sich gegen Parteibeschlüsse gestellt hat und das wird auch noch Konsequenzen haben. Eines hat dieses Desaster noch mal deutlich vor Augen geführt, AKK hat weder das Format zur Parteichefin und von Kanzlerin wollen wir erst gar nicht reden. Die Frau hat nun wirklich gar nichts im Griff.
Nur jetzt die gesammte CDU auf diesen Idioten Mohring und seinen anscheinend AfD nahen Fraktionsvorsitzenden zu reduzieren, geht am Ziel vorbei und ist auch deutlich übertrieben.
Ich habe mich zu gestern klar positioniert, aber mit solchen Pauschalbehauptungen kommen wir nicht weiter, genauso wie Ramelow jetzt sagte, er hat sich gestern an die Überlebenden von Buchenwald erinnert, irgendwann ist auch mal Schluss mit Analogien, das geht selbst mir eindeutig zu weit.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

> Ich habe mich zu gestern klar positioniert, aber mit solchen  Pauschalbehauptungen kommen wir nicht weiter, genauso wie Ramelow jetzt  sagte, er hat sich gestern an die Überlebenden von Buchenwald erinnert,  irgendwann ist auch mal Schluss mit Analogien, das geht selbst mir  eindeutig zu weit.


Danke, dass du das auch so siehst.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2020)

Na Don, aber wenn es Neuwahlen gibt wird die Thüringer CDU gewählt und nicht die anderen LVs die sich klar dagegen positioniert haben.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na Don, aber wenn es Neuwahlen gibt wird die Thüringer CDU gewählt und nicht die anderen LVs die sich klar dagegen positioniert haben.



Alles wird jetzt in nächster Zeit darauf ankommen was bei der CDU passiert, Konsequenzen muss es für Mohring geben und das Desaster gestern war ein weiterer Sargnagel für AKK, man kann nur hoffen das sie schnell ersetzt wird, die Frau ist ein wandelnder Fettnapf, deren politische Instinkte, mittlerweile irgendwo im Nirvana sind. Die CDU muss jetzt endgültig ihr "Verhältnis" zur AfD klären und falls es bei der momentanen Regelung bleibt, klar die Folterwerkzeuge für Abweichler zeigen, bis hin zum Parteiausschluß. Ohne klare Kante bekommt man kein Vertrauen zurück und schon gar nicht mit einem Mohring oder AKK.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (6. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was wäre denn gewesen, wenn die AfD Ramelow mitgewählt hätte. Dann hätte der die Wahl auch nicht annhemen dürfen, wenn man so denkt wie du. Wenn er das gemacht hätte, hätte es aber keinen Aufschrei gegeben.
> Den gibt es, weil nicht das gewählt wurde, was man gewählt haben wollte.



#1371

Bzw, wenn die Linke + "die Mitte" keine Mehrheit hätte, dann hätte Ramelow diese Wahl nicht annehmen können, da er auf die rechten angewiesen wäre.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2020)

https://twitter.com/raymond_walk/status/1225495717352964099?s=20

Na die CDU Thüringen ist kurz und mittelfristig einfach am Arsch. Muss sich nicht auf andere LVs auswirken, aber Thüringen ist für die Union erstmal verloren.

Zu AKK, als IBUK macht sie im Moment keinen schlechten Job und das sehen die meisten meiner Kameraden auch so.


----------



## Metaltyp (6. Februar 2020)

Ist IBUK nicht so 'ne Boden-Luft-Rakete?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jetzt mach mal halblang!


ich habe "thüringische" CDU ergänzt. Zufrieden?

Und was ist an dem Satz, sich an Opfer des NS-Terrors zu erinnern falsch? Ich schäme mich in Grund und Boden vor allen Mitbürgern dieses Landes, die im Fokus der NSAfD Hetze stehen, dafür, dass auf diesem Boden wieder so ein Mumpitz losgeht. Es sind Anfänge, natürlich. Aber soll man erst warten, bis es wieder soweit ist? Man muss vorher klar die möglichen Konsequenzen diskutieren. Und was aus dem Munde der NSAfD zu hören ist, lässt rein gar nichts "bürgerliches" erwarten.

Und Kemmerich lacht sich ins Fäustchen: 90.000 ,-€ für nix tun ....
Thueringen: Thomas Kemmerich hat Anrecht auf mehr als 90.000 Euro Bezuege - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2020)

Metaltyp schrieb:


> Ist IBUK nicht so 'ne Boden-Luft-Rakete?



Inhaber der Befehls und Kommandogewalt


----------



## Metaltyp (6. Februar 2020)

Ist die Wahl zum Ministerpräsi denn eine geheime Wahl oder gibt es da Handzeichen?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Inhaber der Befehls und Kommandogewalt



Solche Pilze will ich mal naschen, dass ich auf so eine geile Bezeichnung komme. Beschter Gamertag.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2020)

Metaltyp schrieb:


> Ist die Wahl zum Ministerpräsi denn eine geheime Wahl oder gibt es da Handzeichen?


Es gibt Franktionszwang


----------



## Metaltyp (6. Februar 2020)

Aha, der IBUk bestimmt also.

Edit: das Internetz sacht, es ist eine geheime Wahl. Na dann. Zss... Frackzwang. Kein wunder dass die sich so anstellen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

Geheim: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geheime_Wahl_des_Regierungschefs_im_Parlament


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gibt Franktionszwang



Unsinn, es war eine geheime Wahl also gilt das nichtmal de facto und wurde auch nicht so gemacht (dafür hatte Ramelow auch zu viele Stimmen)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gibt Franktionszwang



Wer sagt das denn?
Der Postillion?
Volksverpetzer?

Wie soll es durchgesetzt werden, wenn die Wahl geheim ist?


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Gewaehlt wurde im Oktober - und Kemmerich hat heute noch Striemen am Hintern, so dicht ist er an der 5-Prozent-Huerde entlanggeschrammt. Ramelows Linke dagegen hat alleine mehr Stimmen geholt als CDU und FDP zusammen. Das wollte man so aber nicht hinnehmen, weshalb erst Mohring eine Minderheitenregierung mit ihm als Ministerpraesidenten ins Spiel gebracht und, nachdem das nicht realisierbar war, das gestern noch dadurch getoppt hat, dass er gemeinsam mit Hoecke Kemmerich als Feigenblatt fuer die eigene Machtgeilheit ins Amt gehievt hat. "Das Wahlergebnis akzeptieren" wuerde bedeuten, dass man zur Kenntnis nimmt, dass Ramelow ein beliebter Landesvater ist und die meisten ThueringerInnen sich eine Fortsetzung der von ihm gefuehrten rot-rot-gruenen Koalition gewuenscht haben.


Möge sein, dass Kemmerich nur knapp an der 5%-Marke vorbeigeschrammt ist. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass das keine Direktwahl der Bürger war, sondern vom Thüringer Landtag. Und da hat Kemmerich nunmal mit 45 Stimmen gegenüber Ramelow mit 44 Stimmen den Längeren gezogen. 

Ne Minderheitenregierung aus RRG mit 42/90 Sitzen wäre ebenso wenig der Wille der Mehrheit gewesen. Da hats aber wieder niemanden gekratzt. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gab Gespräche mit dem gerichtlich bestätigtem Faschisten Höcke. Wir reden in Thüringen nicht über die AfD im Allgemeinen, wir reden über den strammen faschistischen Flügel.


Ich weiß zwar nicht was das mit der Diskussion zu tun hat, aber dass niemand mit gesundem Menschenverstand ein Interesse an Macht für Höcke hat dürfte kein großes Geheimnis sein. Es stand allerdings nie zur Debatte, dass Höcke in Thüringen an die Macht kommt. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was gestern passierte, war geplant. Das nennt man Zusammenarbeit. Ist nicht so schwer zu erkennen, oder?


Es gab keine Gespräche zwischen der FDP und der AfD. Es gab scheinbar einen Brief von Höcke an Kemmerich. Hat Kemmerich wohl auch so bestätigt. Und im gleichen Atemzug eine Zusammenarbeit mit der AfD ausgeschlossen. 
Man hat zwar auch das Szenario eingeplant, dass der FDP-Kandidat, sofern einer eingesetzt wird, von der AfD gewählt wird. Geplant ist daran aber nix.

Wieso auch immer man dann auf den Wahlsieg verzichten sollte, weil die AfD einen zweckfrei gewählt hat... Wiegesagt, CDU und FDP haben die Zusammenarbeit mit der AfD ausgeschlossen, die FDP hat RRG Gespräche angeboten (das Resultat wäre eine echte Mehrheitsregierung gewesen, mit 47/90 statt 42/90 Sitzen), RRG hat bockig abgelehnt. Ich sehe weiterhin keine Schuld bei der FDP - einzig eine beleidigte RRG-Koalition, deren Traum der Minderheitsregierung geplatzt ist. Machtgeil scheinen mir da eben nur RRG, die das Ergebnis nicht akzeptieren können, dass eben nicht Ramelow "auf dem Thron" sitzt, sondern Kemmerich vom Erzfeind FDP. 

Gut möglich, dass die AfD diese Situation trotz fehlender Absprache herbeigeführt hat, damit eben diese Diskussion auftritt. Die Einzigen, die von der derzeitigen Situation profitieren werden, sind die Leute der AfD.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (6. Februar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Es gab keine Gespräche zwischen der FDP und der AfD. Es gab scheinbar einen Brief von Höcke an Kemmerich. Hat Kemmerich wohl auch so bestätigt. Und im gleichen Atemzug eine Zusammenarbeit mit der AfD ausgeschlossen.
> Man hat zwar auch das Szenario eingeplant, dass der FDP-Kandidat, sofern einer eingesetzt wird, von der AfD gewählt wird. Geplant ist daran aber nix.



liest sich bei der FAZ etwas anders



			
				FAZ schrieb:
			
		

> Zieht die AfD ihren Kandidaten jedoch im dritten Wahlgang zurück, werde auch Kemmerich nicht antreten, da er dann womöglich mit Stimmen der AfD zum Regierungschef gewählt werden würde, was die Liberalen ebenfalls ausgeschlossen haben.



Quelle: Ministerpraesidentenwahl in Thueringen: Der Gegenkandidat


----------



## Metaltyp (6. Februar 2020)

Ist es denn so, dass die Partei des Ministerpräsi automatisch in der Regierung ist?
Bzw. muss das so sein?


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2020)

Metaltyp schrieb:


> Ist es denn so, dass die Partei des Ministerpräsi automatisch in der Regierung ist?
> Bzw. muss das so sein?



Na ja, er wurde gewählt und muss sich jetzt eine Regierung schnitzen.


----------



## Metaltyp (6. Februar 2020)

Ok, mein Fehler - ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass Regierungsbildung und Wahl des MiPr unabhängig voneinander sind.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2020)

Der Regierungschef muss eine Regierung bilden.
Dazu wird er ja mit der Wahl beauftragt. Denn man nimmt an, dass der neue Ministerpräsident die Mehrheit der Abgeordneten hat und entsprechend eine Regierungskoalition bilden kann.
Dass die FDP das jetzt nicht kann, ist ja kein Wunder. Daher ist es auch so lächerlich sich aufstellen zu lassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Die Einzigen, die von der derzeitigen Situation profitieren werden, sind die Leute der AfD.


Nein, die Reihen gegen die AfD schließen sich vehement. Jeder Politiker im Land weiß, was bei der Zusammenarbeit mit Faschisten droht. Und das waren für alle, die liebäugeln, mit der AfD zusammenzuarbeiten, klare und eindeutige Signale. Solange die AfD in keinem Parlament über 50% Stimmen kommt, solange wird sie politisch bekämpft. Danach kommt dann Artikel 20 Grundgesetz ins Spiel, und danach haben wir ganz andere Probleme,

Nein, die AfD hat kein bisschen gewonnen



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Es gab keine Gespräche zwischen der FDP und der AfD.


Meine Meinung dazu? Träume weiter ....
Das ganze Verhalten von Kemmerich zeigt deutlich, dass es keine Übrraschung war. Aber gut, Kemmerich bringt es 90.000,-€. Leicht verdientes Geld.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Februar 2020)

> Nein, die AfD hat kein bisschen gewonnen


Was ist dann mit den 15 % CDU-Wühlern, die mit der AfD zusammenarbeiten wollen?
Meist du die bleiben bei der CDU?
Oder die wechseln zu den Linken?



> Danach kommt dann Artikel 20 Grundgesetz ins Spiel,


 Lese den Text des Gesetzes nochmal: Art 20 GG - Einzelnorm
Absatz 4, den du so gerne zitierst, ist an eine Bedingung geknüpft, die noch nicht gegeben ist.


----------



## seahawk (7. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, er wurde gewählt und muss sich jetzt eine Regierung schnitzen.



Er musste die Wahl ja nicht annehmen. Die Wahl abzulehnen wäre schlau gewesen. 

Aber man muss es positive sehen, ab jetzt kann man offen sagen: Wer CDU/CSU und FDP wählt unterstützt Faschisten!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Februar 2020)

> Weg CDU/CSU und FDP wählt unterstützt Faschisten!


Bitte nochmal erläutern, verstehe ich aufgrund der falschen Grammatik nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Februar 2020)

Dj das nennt man einen Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bitte nochmal erläutern, verstehe ich aufgrund der falschen Grammatik nicht.


Daran muss man sich echt nicht aufhängen. idR. mach man sowas nur, wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat.. 

@seahawk
CDU/CSU, FDP, AfD = Faschisten
SPD = Rückgratloses Fähnchen im Wind
Grüne = Außerhalb von Klimaschutz und Flüchtlingen irrelevant, bevölkert von Witzfiguren wie "die Warze"
Linke = Ohne Wagenknecht als Vorsitzende uninteressant (mMn)
DiePARTEI = Sie ist sehr gut

Was bleibt einem anderes übrig?


----------



## Bärenmarke (7. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hätte sich Mohring für die CDU aufstellen lassen und Kemmerich für die FDP und jede Fraktion hätte ihren Kandidaten gewählt, hätten die AfD Stimmen keinen Ausschlag geben können. Punkt!



Wieso hätte er sowas machen sollen? Damit die Mauerschießerpartei den MP stellen darf? Du bist doch offensichtlich in der falschen Partei, sofern das mit der CDU überhaupt stimmt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Mohring und der Thüringer Landesverband sind nicht DIE CDU, sie sind ein sehr sehr kleiner Teil, der sich gegen Parteibeschlüsse gestellt hat und das wird auch noch Konsequenzen haben.



Mich würde es eher freuen, wenn deine Parteikollegen mal lesen würden was du hier für Hetze betreibst und das Konsequenzen hat. Denn du bist mit Sicherheit nicht DIE CDU! Schon mal was von Förderalismus gehört? Es war bisher immer so, dass sich die Bundespolitik aus der Landespolitik heraushält und die Aussagen von der Merkel, man muss die Wahl rückgängig machen, hat mit Demokratie rein gar nichts am Hut, genauso wenig wie dein auftreten hier. Die CDU hat einen FDP Mann gewählt und dafür gibt es schon fast Ausschreitungen, 1933 lässt grüßen 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Nur jetzt die gesammte CDU auf diesen Idioten Mohring und seinen anscheinend AfD nahen Fraktionsvorsitzenden zu reduzieren, geht am Ziel vorbei und ist auch deutlich übertrieben.



Du bist wie der TE in der Ideologie auch total verblendet... CDU und FDP haben eine zusammenarbeit mit der AFD ausgeschlossen, somit hätten linke, grüne und spd mitarbeiten können, wollten sie aber nicht. Aber andersrum hätten sie es erwartet und gefordert, wenn sie eine Minderheitsregierung gestellt hätten. 
So viel zum Thema Demokratieverständnis.
Im übrigen hat der Höcke im Interview gesagt, dass sie wertefrei jeden Antrag der im Landtag gestellt wird prüfen werden und wenn sie ihn für gut befinden und er mit dem Parteiprogramm übereinstimmt zustimmen werden. Sprich es kann auch gut sein, dass sie für einen Antrag der linken stimmen werden. Gibts dann auch einen Aufschrei und die linke müssen den Antrag zurückziehen, weil die AFD dafür gestimmt hat?




Don-71 schrieb:


> Alles wird jetzt in nächster Zeit darauf ankommen was bei der CDU passiert, Konsequenzen muss es für Mohring geben und das Desaster gestern war ein weiterer Sargnagel für AKK, man kann nur hoffen das sie schnell ersetzt wird, die Frau ist ein wandelnder Fettnapf, deren politische Instinkte, mittlerweile irgendwo im Nirvana sind.



Bei der AKK stimme ich dir zu, führungsungeeignet hoch 10. Aber Konsequenzen für den Möhring zu fordern, weil er nicht die Mauerschießerpartei unterstütz hat?
Nochmal zur Wiederholung die ist die Nachfolgepartei der SED, nützt gerne ihr Parteivermögen, hat noch alte stramme SEDler in der Partei und hat sich nie von ihr abgegrenzt.
Und die haben 40 Jahre so "tolle" Sachen gemacht, wie:
- Das Volk zu unterdrücken und bespitzeln
- Leute grundlos einzusperren und zu Foltern
- Leute an der Mauer zu erschießen bei Fluchtversuchen
- Leute zu denunzieren und Berufsverbote erteilen

Und sowas möchtest du in der Regierungsverantwortung? Da braucht man nicht mehr viel dazu sagen.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gibt Franktionszwang



In deiner linken Gesinnungsdiktatur vielleicht? Die Abgeordneten sind ihren Wählern verpflichtet und wenn sich die Ratsvorsitzende Merkel über den Wählerwillen setzt, ist das noch lange kein Grund, dass die Fraktion dies auch tun muss.
Ein tolles Beispiel ist da unser lieber Herr Bosbach gewesen.
Aber wir wissen ja mit der Demokratie hast du es nicht wirklich...

Da passt das Zitat auch wie die Faust aufs Auge: Wenn der Faschismus wieder kommt, wird er nicht sagen ich bin der Faschismus. Er wird sagen ich bin der Antifaschismus.
Und genau deswegen muss man sich vor so Leuten wie dir in Acht nehmen, die einen Scheiß auf unsere Demokratie und Verfassung geben und nur ihrer eigenen Idiologie folgen, der sich jeder zu unterwerfen hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> In deiner linken Gesinnungsdiktatur vielleicht?t.


Lüge nicht, mein kleiner rechter Mitforist. Ich wettere schon immer gegen den Fraktionszwang, aber es gibt ihn nun einmal, auch in geheimen Wahlen. Es wurde oft genug nach geheimen Wahlen, in denen die eine oder andere Stimme fehlte, intensiv nach dem oder der Verursacherin gesucht.

Also noch einmal. Lüge nicht und beleidige nicht. Verteile deine rechtsextreme Gülle bei Deinesgleichen, aber nicht hier. Ich bin demokratisch, die AfD will unser System aber "überwinden". Genau darum geht es in diesem Thema, um Feinde der Demokratie!

Und diesen dummen Relativierungsspruch der neuen Faschisten, dass irgend ein Schwätzer behauptete, der neue Faschismus kommt von den Antifaschisten ist absoluter Humburg. Die neuen Faschisten um den gerichtlich festgestellten Faschisten Höcke tun so, als wären sie bürgerliche. Natürlich sagen diese Spalter nicht, dass sie glühende Faschisten sind. So blöd sind sie auch nicht, zuerst fangen sie leichtgläubige wie Dich.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Februar 2020)

Ich glaube die Milch ist schlecht, können wir die mal wegkippen?


----------



## Bärenmarke (7. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Lüge nicht, mein kleiner rechter Mitforist. Ich wettere schon immer gegen den Fraktionszwang, aber es gibt ihn nun einmal, auch in geheimen Wahlen. Es wurde oft genug nach geheimen Wahlen, in denen die eine oder andere Stimme fehlte, intensiv nach dem oder der Verursacherin gesucht.



Wo lüge ich denn? Du hetzt den ganzen Thread hier doch schon, soll ich extra für dich alles rauskopieren, deine ganzen linksradikalen Ansichten? Demokratie geht anders!



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Also noch einmal. Lüge nicht und beleidige nicht. Verteile deine rechtsextreme Gülle bei Deinesgleichen, aber nicht hier. Ich bin demokratisch, die AfD will unser System aber "überwinden". Genau darum geht es in diesem Thema, um Feinde der Demokratie!



Nochmal wo lüge ich? Und noch besser wo beleidige ich dich? In dem ich Fakten aufzähle wie du und don dich hier benimmst? Und zum Thema beledigen kommst du mit rechtsextremer Gülle daher, ein klassisches Eigentor würde man das nennen. Aber erkläre uns dann doch mal seit wann die FDP rechtsextrem ist? Denn für die hab ich mich hier maßgeblich eingesetzt.
Aber wo die AFD unser System überwinden möchte darfst du uns gerne mal anhand eines konkreten Beispiels sagen und nein der Postillion ist keine seriöse Quelle...
Ansonsten kann ich dir gerne sagen, wer unser System gerne überwinden möchte und zwar die Grünen! Einfach mal das Sommerinterview von Habeck aus letztem Jahr vom Phönix anschauen, da sagt er ganz frei, dass er China für das beste System hält. Und jetzt kommt der Knaller, dass man es hier auch einführen müsste, notfalls auch mit Zwang. Eine super demokratische Einstellung.... not. Von daher ja es geht um Feinde der Demokratie und da gehörst du mit deinen Aussagen hier aber ganz fett mit dazu!



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und diesen dummen Relativierungsspruch der neuen Faschisten, dass irgend ein Schwätzer behauptete, der neue Faschismus kommt von den Antifaschisten ist absoluter Humburg. Die neuen Faschisten um den gerichtlich festgestellten Faschisten Höcke tun so, als wären sie bürgerliche. Natürlich sagen diese Spalter nicht, dass sie glühende Faschisten sind. So blöd sind sie auch nicht, zuerst fangen sie leichtgläubige wie Dich.



Keine Sorge ich bin nicht leichtgläubig und ich hab in der Schule auch gut aufgepasst  Von daher fällt mir dein Verhalten auch direkt auf, weil wir genau das gleiche Verhalten von gewissen Leuten schon vor 80-90 Jahren hatten und das braucht hier niemand wieder.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Milch ist schlecht, können wir die mal wegkippen?



Für mehr als einen schlechten Sparwitz hat es bei dir wohl nicht gereicht, mein persönliches Beileid


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Lüge nicht, mein kleiner rechter Mitforist. Ich wettere schon immer  gegen den Fraktionszwang, aber es gibt ihn nun einmal, auch in geheimen  Wahlen.


Nochmal, bis du es irgendwann kapierst. Abgeordnete sind ihrem Gewissen und nicht deinen Auffassungen verpflichtet.
Die Wahl ist geheim, es kann daher später nicht mehr festgestellt werden, wer sich nicht an deinen gern gehabten Fraktionszwang hält oder nicht.
Wenn es den gäbe, hätte man auch keine Wahl machen müssen, Ergebnis wäre schon festgelegt gewesen.
Ich behaupte jetzt einfach, weil du das auch so gerne machst, dann die AfD teilweise Ramelow gewählt hat und die Linke Kämmerich. Und du kannst es nicht widerlegen, weil die Wahl geheim war. Sehe es endlich ein oder lade deine Gülle bei Deinesgleichen ab, aber nicht hier.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nochmal, bis du es irgendwann kapierst. Abgeordnete sind ihrem Gewissen und nicht deinen Auffassungen verpflichtet.


Fraktionszwang heißt halt, mitstimmen oder nach der nächsten Wahl arbeitslos zu sein. 

Bei ner geheimen Wahl natürlich nicht, aber bei Abstimmungen schon.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Fraktionszwang heißt halt, mitstimmen oder nach der nächsten Wahl arbeitslos zu sein.
> 
> Bei ner geheimen Wahl natürlich nicht, aber bei Abstimmungen schon.



Ist aber nur eine Sache der Fraktion selbst, kein Gesetz zwingt die dazu.
Wenn also die AfD als Fraktion gerne den Kämmerich gewählt hatte, war doch alles in Butter, sollte es den Fraktionszwang geben,


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Einfach mal das Sommerinterview von Habeck aus letztem Jahr vom Phönix anschauen, da sagt er ganz frei, dass er China für das beste System hält.



Zeig den Ausschnitt doch mal.


----------



## JePe (7. Februar 2020)

Ein neubrauner Klassiker. Einen Halbsatz nehmen, das Publikum in die Irre fuehren (ZDF statt Phoenix, 2018 statt 2019), den Kontext weglassen und dann einfach mal einen raushauen. Was hat Habeck tatsaechlich gesagt?


----------



## Don-71 (7. Februar 2020)

Ich habe ihn schon auf ignor stehen, weil ich zufällig den "Precht" damals mit Harbeck gesehen habe und mich zwar nicht mehr genau erinnern konnte, aber die Systematik seiner Aussagen hatte ich noch auf dem Schirm.
Halt typisch braune Fake News.


----------



## FetterKasten (7. Februar 2020)

Ohne jetzt hier mitstreiten zu wollen,
was ich an der Situation aber gar nicht verstehe:

In Thüringen haben sehr viele links gewählt und sehr viele rechts, also sehr gespalten das Land.
Wo wäre jetzt das Problem gewesen, mit nem FDPler da in der Mitte zu stehen als Kompromiss und zu verbinden?

Klar, die FDP haben nur wenige ausm Volk gewählt, aber das wär als Kompromiss doch volksnäher gewesen, als für die eine oder die andere Seite das krasse Gegenteil.
Und strategische Stimmen gehören halt auch zu Wahlen dazu.

So wird ein riesen Ärger um Nichts gemacht und solange medial zerlegt, bis alle gespalten sind. Als wäre der Kerl von der FDP so schlimm gewesen.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Februar 2020)

Es geht darum, das er mit den Stimmen von Rechtsextremen gewählt wurde und danach, wenn er denn hätte regieren wollen, bei allen Gesetzesvorlagen auf diese rechtsextremen Stimmen angewiesen ist, da es ziemlich naiv ist zu glauben, er bekäme bei diesem Verhalten, Stimmen von den Linken, SPD und Grünen. Das heißt man ist von einem Höcke abhängig.

Hier zählt hauptsächlich der moralische Faktor, man lässt sich als Demokrat nicht auf antidemokratische und rechtsextreme Stimmen ein, um zu regieren, da gibt es für den Großteil der Bevölkerung auch wenig zu diskutieren.
Nach aktuellen Umfragen hat die CDU schon 10% zur Wahl im Oktober verloren, dazu mehrere wichtige Parteiaustritte in Thüringen seit Mittwoch. Weder CDU noch FDP haben sich damit einen Gefallen getan, wenigstens ist jetzt Mohring Geschichte und die CDU ist auf dem Weg ihr Verhältnis zur AfD endgültig fest zu zurren, auch erste Stimmen regen sich, das Verhältnis zur Linkspartei neu auszurichten.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Februar 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wieso hätte er sowas machen sollen? Damit die Mauerschießerpartei den MP stellen darf?



Nur zur Klarifizierung: Welche Partei meinst du mit "Mauerschießpartei"? Diejenige, die das zur Grenzsicherung angeordnet hatte, als du (allem Anschein nach) noch Quark im Schaufenster warst, oder vielmehr diejenige, die das heute noch zur Grenzsicherung gerne praktizieren würde?



> In deiner linken Gesinnungsdiktatur vielleicht? Die Abgeordneten sind ihren Wählern verpflichtet



In deiner rechten Gesinnungsdikatur vielleicht?
In der Bundesrepublik Deutschland sind Abgeordnete "an Aufträge und Weisungen nicht gebunden und *nur ihrem Gewissen unterworfen*".

Fraktionsdisziplin hingegen ist praktische Realität, auch wenn es verfassungswidrig ist, diese einzufordern oder abweichendes Abstimmungsverhalten zu sanktionieren. Im Idealfall entsteht sie dadurch, dass sich im Laufe der Fraktionssitzungen tatsächlich ein Konsens herausgebildet hat, bei dem Abgeordnete bleiben, weil es kein fauler Kompromiss war. Nicht selten dürfte es auch daran liegen, dass man als Abgeordneter fraktionsinterne Seilschaften für die Durchsetzung eigener Ziele nicht beschädigen möchte, indem man abweichend stimmt. Und zuweilen fühlt man sich womöglich tatsächlich bestimmten Wählern verpflichtet, weil die einen schwarzen Koffer dagelassen haben, an dessen Inhalt und Verbleib man sich später kommod nicht mehr erinnert.

Was genau jetzt das Gewissen von Abgeordneten hierhin oder dorthin tendieren lässt, wissen nur die jeweiligen Abgeordneten selbst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist aber nur eine Sache der Fraktion selbst, kein Gesetz zwingt die dazu.
> Wenn also die AfD als Fraktion gerne den Kämmerich gewählt hatte, war doch alles in Butter, sollte es den Fraktionszwang geben,


Mein Gott, an welcher Stelle muss man mit Nachhilfe beginnen? Fraktionszwang ist natürlich kein Gesetz, denn laut Gesetz ist jeder Abgeordnete nur und einzig seinem Gewissen verantwortlich. Wenn Du aber Mitglied einer Fraktion werden willst, und damit je nach Größe der Fraktion in den Parlamenten mehr Rechte und Möglichkeiten bekommst, musst Du Dich den Verpflichtungen der Fraktion unterwerfen oder Du fliegst wieder raus. Und dazu gehört, je nach Vorgabe, auch ein Fraktionszwang in Abstimmungen. Es gibt auch freie Wahlen, wie z.B. zur gleichgeschlechtlichen Ehe.

Es ging hier um die Zusammensetzung Wahlstimmen, und schon kommen die braunen Provokateure hinter dem Busch her und behaupten,_ "es weiß doch niemand, wer wen gewählt hat"_. Damit wollen sie sagen, die AfD Abgeordneten haben doch Rameloh gewählt, aber diese den Kemmerich. Und genau das ist die typische Provokation, breit lächend vorgetragen, wohl wissend, das es durch und durch absurder Unsinn ist.

Das ist die erste Stunde Rhetorik. Aussagen anderer einfach als unwahr hinstellen. Diese Art destruktiver Diskussion ist offensichtlich, durchschauber und macht jede Diskussion mit diesen Menschen unmöglich.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Welche Partei meinst du mit "Mauerschießpartei"? .


Er meint damit natürlich die Faschisten der AfD, die Mauern bauen wollen und Menschen, vermutlich mit Schießbefehl, an der Grenze erschießen wollen, wenn sie z.B. krumme Nasen haben.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Wo wäre jetzt das Problem gewesen, mit nem FDPler da in der Mitte zu stehen als Kompromiss und zu verbinden?


Kann man machen, aber dann mit offenem Visier und vorher darüber reden, dass man sowas plant.
Aber wenn man erstmal das gegenseitige Vertrauen zerstört kann man es eigentlich vergessen, dass man direkt im Vertrauen zusammen arbeiten kann.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Februar 2020)

> Es ging hier um die Zusammensetzung Wahlstimmen, und schon kommen die braunen Provokateure hinter dem Busch her und behaupten,_ "es weiß doch niemand, wer wen gewählt hat"_.  Damit wollen sie sagen, die AfD Abgeordneten haben doch Rameloh  gewählt, aber diese den Kemmerich. Und genau das ist die typische  Provokation, breit lächend vorgetragen, wohl wissend, das es durch und  durch absurder Unsinn ist.
> 
> Das ist die erste Stunde Rhetorik. Aussagen anderer einfach als unwahr  hinstellen. Diese Art destruktiver Diskussion ist offensichtlich,  durchschauber und macht jede Diskussion mit diesen Menschen unmöglich.


Kannst du denn deine Aussage, dass genau so wie beschrieben gewählt wurde, beweisen?
Wenn nein, darf das gerne als unwahr betrachtet werden.
Meine Aussage war einfach nur eine Umkehr deiner, beide sind möglich gewesen, man kann im Nachhinein nicht mehr feststellen, was wirklich passiert ist. Man kann es nur ahnen. 

Zum Fraktionszwang: Wenn sich die AfD-Fraktion dazu entscheidet, den Kämmerich zu wählen, ist man doch dem Fraktionszwang nachgekommen?
Oder etwa nicht?


> Diese Art destruktiver Diskussion ist offensichtlich,  durchschauber und macht jede Diskussion mit diesen Menschen unmöglich


Du musst hier mit niemandem diskutieren, du machst es auf freiwilliger Basis hier im Forum, wenn du keine Lust mehr drauf hast, kannst du einfach den Thread hier ignorieren.


----------



## Alreech (7. Februar 2020)

Ach so, die Morde am antifaschistischen Schutzwall sind also Grenzsicherung gewesen?
Da passt es ja das Ramelow den Schießbefehl leugnet, ebenso wie er leugnet das die DDR ein Unrechtsstaat war.
Aber die ehemaligen Grenztruppen-Offiziere und SED Funktionäre in seiner Fraktion haben ihm vermutlich bestätigt das damals nicht alles schlecht gewesen ist...

Die Linke will in Deutschland einen Sozialistischen Staat errichten- wie er schon jetzt auf Kuba, in Venezuela, in Vietnam und China existiert.
Für Politiker von SPD und Grünen die den Linken bei der Umsetzung dieses Zieles helfen hat Lenin den Begriff "nützliche Idioten" geprägt.
Und was mit nützlichen Idioten passiert wenn die Linke an der Macht ist kann man aus der Geschichte lernen:   
Max Fechner – Wikipedia


----------



## Sparanus (7. Februar 2020)

Bei solchen Anschuldigungen erstmal her mit den Quellen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei solchen Anschuldigungen erstmal her mit den Quellen.


DDR-Geschichte: Linke-Politiker Ramelow provoziert mit Zweifel an Schiessbefehl - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Don-71 (7. Februar 2020)

Ich poste das mal hier, sehr erhellend!

Ostdeutsche laut Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung weniger zufrieden mit der Demokratie - DER SPIEGEL

Das sagt sehr viel aus und anscheinend ist mittlerweile die FDP eine gespaltene Ost-West Partei und bei der AfD möchte man anscheinend in der großen Masse keine liberale Demokratie, bleibt offen was man denn will?!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Februar 2020)

> Masse keine liberale Demokratie, bleibt offen was man denn will?!


Bei den Höcke-Freunden (laut Umfragen haben 75% der AfD-Wähler in TH wegen Höcke die AfD gewählt) wohl eher eine Diktatur.


----------



## JePe (7. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> DDR-Geschichte: Linke-Politiker Ramelow provoziert mit Zweifel an Schiessbefehl - DER SPIEGEL



Ich zitiere mal aus Deinem Link: "Tatsaechlich existiert bislang kein schriftlicher Beleg." Nicht, dass ich den sog. Schiessbefehl anzweifle, aber: Hattest Du nicht erst vor ein paar Zeilen konstruiert, dass das Abstimmverhalten im Landtag nicht beweisbarf sei und Dich geweigert, das Offensichtliche zur Kenntnis zu nehmen? Woher nun der ploetzliche Stimmungswandel?

Hier hat er sich uebrigens differenzierter geaeussert. Aber Differenzierung ist wohl nicht so gefragt, wenn gegen den Feind marschiert wird.

Ansonsten verweise ich nochmals auf die Umfrageergebnisse zu Koalitionspraeferenzen der ThueringerInnen und auf Ramelows Beliebtheitswerte. Von Selbstschussanlagen an der Thueringer Aussengrenze habe ich, im Gegensatz zu den Schiessbefehlphantasien prominenter PloitikerInnen der NSAfD, auch noch nichts gehoert. Du etwa?

Fun Fact: Die Lamentiererei ueber den Unrechtsstaat DDR ist an Beliebigkeit nur noch schwer zu toppen. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen _legal_, also dem anwendbaren Recht genuegend, und _legitimiert_. Die Repressionen der DDR gegen ihre Buerger etwa waren ueber weite Strecken mutmasslich _legal_ im Sinne von: sie verstiessen nicht gegen DDR-Recht. _Legitimiert_, also von der DDR-Bevoelkerung mitgetragen, waren sie dagegen wohl kaum. Also quasi dasselbe in rot, was braun-schwarz-gelb da vorgestern abgezogen hat. Aber schon Helmut wusste: Entscheidend ist, was hinten rauskommt.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> DDR-Geschichte: Linke-Politiker Ramelow provoziert mit Zweifel an Schiessbefehl - DER SPIEGEL


Du solltest richtig lesen.
Wenn du vor unserer Polizei wegrennst können und dürfen die auch auf dich schießen. Auch wenn du unbewaffnet bist.
z.B. hier
Polizist erschiesst unbewaffneten Drogendealer in Burghausen - WELT

Wird aber eben selten gemacht weil man mit ungenauen Waffen, bewegte Ziele vielleicht nicht nur fluchtunfähig schießt.

Er bezweifelt ja nicht, dass von der Waffe gebrauch gemacht werden sollte. Aber das ist was vollkommen anderes wie der Befehl jemanden zu töten.


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es geht darum, das er mit den Stimmen von Rechtsextremen gewählt wurde und danach, wenn er denn hätte regieren wollen, bei allen Gesetzesvorlagen auf diese rechtsextremen Stimmen angewiesen ist, da es ziemlich naiv ist zu glauben, er bekäme bei diesem Verhalten, Stimmen von den Linken, SPD und Grünen. Das heißt man ist von einem Höcke abhängig.


Und genau das ist das Problem. RRG konnte ihren Willen nicht durchsetzen, macht deswegen einen auf bockig und die FDP bzw. Kemmerich wäre einzig deshalb auf die AfD-Stimmen angewiesen. 
Könnte RRG einfach akzeptieren, dass sie diese Wahl verloren haben, und würde RRG einfach konstruktiv mit der FDP (und der CDU) arbeiten, hätte die AfD genau garnichts von ihrem Stunt und man wäre nicht auf die AfD angewiesen. 

Aber anstatt dass RRG den Arsch in der Hose hat und sagt "Wir haben einfach keinen Bock mit der FDP zusammenzuarbeiten, weil wir das linke Vorzeigeprojekt in Form von Ramelow als Ministerpräsidenten nicht durchsetzen können", denunziert man lieber die FDP und die CDU und setzt das Gerücht in die Welt, die FDP hätte ja mit der AfD ein abgekatertes Spiel betrieben. Und verbreitet FakeNews, dass die FDP und CDU mit diesem Wahlergebnis auf die AfD angewiesen wären (was ne FakeNews ist, weil das einzige Problem die bockige RRG-Koalition ist). Und die einzige Partei, die vielleicht nicht unmittelbar davon profitieren wird, ist die AfD.

RRG möge zwar bei einer eventuellen Neuwahl ein besseres (mehrheitliches) Stimmverhältnis bekommen, dafür gibt man der AfD eine Möglichkeit, zurecht über RRG herzuziehen - dass RRG scheinbar so machtbesessen und undemokratisch ist, dass man demokratisch entstandene Wahlergebnisse nicht akzeptieren will und die Nazikeule auspackt, um den Gewinner zum Rücktritt zu zwischen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> und würde RRG einfach konstruktiv mit der FDP (und der CDU) arbeiten, hätte die AfD genau garnichts von ihrem Stunt und man wäre nicht auf die AfD angewiesen.



Die FDP will ja aber nicht mit der alten Koalition zusammenarbeiten und die CDU schon gar nicht.
Daher wird das auch nichts, egal wie man es dreht und wendet.
Ich würde schwer auf Neuwahlen tippen.


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Februar 2020)

Soweit ich mich erinnere, hat Kemmerich der RRG-Koalition durchaus Gespräche angeboten. Nur RRG hat kategorisch abgeleht. 
Als RRGG-Koalition hätte man dann auch eine echte Mehrheit von 47/90 Sitzen gehabt - und nicht nur 42/90.


----------



## JePe (7. Februar 2020)

Noe. Der Barbier von Erfurt hat SPD und Gruenen eine Zusammenarbeit - nach seinen Regeln? - angeboten, aber die beiden Gewinner der Wahl, naemlich Linke und NSAfD, ausdruecklich ausgeklammert ... war sich aber nicht zu schade dafuer, sich von einer der beiden ins Amt hieven zu lassen.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (8. Februar 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> W
> Ansonsten kann ich dir gerne sagen, wer unser System gerne überwinden möchte und zwar die Grünen! Einfach mal das Sommerinterview von Habeck aus letztem Jahr vom Phönix anschauen, da sagt er ganz frei, dass er China für das beste System hält.



An den Rändern wollen immer Menschen das System gerne überwinden, deswegen muss sich ja die Kritik nicht nur nach rechts, sondern auch nach links wenden. Nur in Deutschland kapieren das einfach nicht alle, weil sie denken rechts stärker zu bekämpfen als links oder umgekehrt, es taugt einfach beides nix, was nicht heißt, dass sie nicht mitregieren sollen, oder den politischen Ausgleich schaffen dürfen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHFt12VM3jE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Februar 2020)

Den Schnitt im Video hast du natürlich total übersehen, da fehlt etwas.
Man muss dir einfach den Vorwurf machen, dass du geistig nicht weit genug entwickelt bist um Informationen zu verarbeiten.

Will Habeck ein System wie in China? Virales Video verzerrt Aussage des Gruenen-Politikers


----------



## HardwareHighlander (8. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Den Schnitt im Video hast du natürlich total übersehen, da fehlt etwas.



Sie wollen das ganze wertegeleitet führen, da fehlt nichts in dem Kontext.
Argumentativ hat er dennoch eine Nähe zu Systemen wie in China, weil diese angeblich effizienter das Klimaproblem lösen können, was sich erst einmal noch herausstellen muss und darum soll es hier gehen.

Ich habe das Video herausgesucht, weil Bärenmarke es erwähnt hatte und habe es selbst nicht mal geschaut.
Und nein, er sagt nicht, dass er das System China für das beste System hält, aber es hört sich das gesamte Video danach an, da ist es übrigens egal wie lange der Ausschnitt ist, denn er deutet bereits zuvor schon schon mehrfach an, dass man sich angesichts der Situation in der man steckt, entscheiden müsse. Er deutet permanent an (bei Minute 9:30), dass man sich auch für die China Variante entscheiden könnte.



> Man muss das zugeben, dass es so ist.. und dann muss man sich entscheiden, will man sich , will man daran festhalten, dass ein demokratisches System, das im Grunde dem Kern von Selbsbestimmung und auch Beteiligung von Menschen verpflichtet ist, noch ne Chance hat..dann muss man jetzt aber großer Geschwindigkeit radikale Schritte in der Politik einführen oder gibt man es auf und dann wird man zu zentralistischen System hingehen, die natürlich schneller sind...





Sparanus schrieb:


> Man muss dir einfach den Vorwurf machen, dass du geistig nicht weit genug entwickelt bist um Informationen zu verarbeiten.



Mal angenommen es wäre ein Missverständnis, was es nicht ist, weil ich das komplette Interview damals gesehen hab  - könnte man dir auch einen persönlichen Angriff unterstellen. Offenbar bist du geistig noch nicht weit genug entwickelt dafür, Diskussionen ohne diese zu führen.

Habeck spielt das gesamte Video darauf an, wie geil das China-System wäre, nicht nur in dem Ausschnitt.
Aber es meinten ja auch die Nazis damals schon, dass der Zweck die Mittel heiligt, weswegen ich meist die politische Mitte wähle.

Unterm Strich findet Habeck das China-System richtig nice, weil man damit die Probleme die er sieht, viel besser lösen könnte, ergo, um mal auf den Ausschnitt Bezug zu nehmen, wo ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum man das missinterpretiert, ist es noch viel schlimmer das ganze Video zu schauen, als den Ausschnitt.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Februar 2020)

Ich kann seit langem mal wieder einen Satz des Reichskanzlers Stresemann zitieren, den ich mal in den Sitzungsprotokollen des Reichstages gefunden habe. Er passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.
*"Meine Herren, ihre Geistlosigkeit fängt allmählich an Orgien zu feiern"*

Diktaturen sind idR. effizienter als Demokratien, das ist kein Skandal sondern allgemein anerkannt. Aber Effizienz ist nicht das einzige was im Leben zählt.

Ich kann dir auch ganz offen sagen, dass das ein persönlicher Angriff ist, denn man greift ja das an was falsch ist und das bist du, du der ein hetzerisches Video postet anstatt den kompletten Text zur Diskussion zu stellen.
Über sowas hätte man reden können, aber so nicht!


Außerdem ihr Pseudo Patrioten, wie dient ihr denn unserem Vaterland? 
Ich trage Uniform und habe einen Eid geleistet. Was leistet ihr? Eure Steuern? Die ihr auch noch senken wollt?


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde schwer auf Neuwahlen tippen.



Nö, denn nach diesem Desaster
verlieren CDU und FDP soviel an Wählerstimmen,

dass bei Neuwahlen nur noch die Oppositionsbank bereit steht. 

Unglaublich,
wie es überhaupt dazu kommen konnte,
dass eine gerade mal "5%-Partei" einen Ministerpräsidenten stellt.

Letztendlich wird es der Demokratie nicht gerade helfen,
wenn man die Wähler derart verarscht.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (8. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> *"Meine Herren, ihre Geistlosigkeit fängt allmählich an Orgien zu feiern"*



Habeck deutet in dem Interview mehfach an, dass er bereit wäre, das bisherige System für seine Ökodiktatur fallen zu lassen.
Wann etwas geistlos ist, dann das.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Diktaturen sind idR. effizienter als Demokratien, das ist kein Skandal sondern allgemein anerkannt.



Natürlich liegt darin nicht der Skandal, der Skandal ist, dass dieser Mann ständig andeutet, man müsse sich entscheiden.
Ganz ehrlich? Einen Dreck muss man sich entscheiden. Es gibt keine Alternative zum demokratischen System, auch dann nicht wenn die Temperatur um 5 Grad klettert. Man muss lediglich dazu bereit sein die Kompetenzen was Klimaschutz angeht, eine Ebene höher (EU, UN, Klimarat) usw. abgeben und bei Regelverstößen wie beim Völkerrecht mit Strafen zu rechnen haben.
Man braucht vieles, aber keinen Kommunismus aka Chinesisches System und es muss auch die Möglichkeit geben, aus diesem System auszusteigen, dann aber mit den Repressalien und Nachteilen, wie Sanktionen rechnen, wenn man seine Klimaziele nicht einhält.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich kann dir auch ganz offen sagen, dass das ein persönlicher Angriff ist, denn man greift ja das an was falsch ist und das bist du,



Der Ausschnitt kann höchstens bei ein paar Menschen zum Missverständnis führen, ich höre da ganz klar heraus, dass er das wertegeleitet führen will, ich habe keine Ahnung, was andere da reininterpretieren, also kannst du dir deinen Vorwurf sparen.
Jedenfalls sind seine vorstellen sehr weit links, wenn er meint, man müsse sich entscheiden. Man stelle sich vor, Höcke hätte gesagt, man müsse sich zwischen Nationsalsozialismus und der parlamentarischen Demokratie, bzw der Sozialen Marktwirtschaft entscheiden.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Über sowas hätte man reden können, aber so nicht!



Bei "geistig nicht weit genug entwickelt" hört bei mir der Spaß jedenfalls auf. Absolut billiger Angriff.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem ihr Pseudo Patrioten, wie dient ihr denn unserem Vaterland?
> Ich trage Uniform und habe einen Eid geleistet.



Keine Ahnung wer der Adressat sein soll.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Februar 2020)

Du bist einfach nicht in der Lage das original Video geistig zu verarbeiten, da hat Sparamus zu 100% recht, weil Harbeck absolut nichts von dem was du hier anführst gesagt hat!
Er hat lediglich politische  Geschwindigkeiten verglichen und sonnen klar gesagt, das er mit unserem derzeitigen System den "Kampf"/Geschwindigkeit aufnehmen möchte, das aber dafür das System etwas angepasst werden muss!
Er hat mit nicht einem Wort gesagt, er findet das Chinesische System gut, er hat lediglich festgestellt, das es schneller reagieren kann!

Typisch rechtsradikale Fake News!
Du lügst das sich die Balken biegen!

@ Mods

Meinetwegen bannt mich, was hier abgeht spottet jeder Beschreibung, hier werden Lügen und Fake News verbreitet, da würde Göbbels Nachts von träumen!

Frisst der Kapitalismus die Demokratie? - ZDFmediathek

Hier das originale Video, damit kann sich jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch seine eigene Meinung bilden!


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2020)

Hier habe ich Mist gepostet,

Sorry


----------



## Don-71 (8. Februar 2020)

Er hat aber vollkommen recht, er muss sich von so einem Lügner und VT Vertreter bei Leibe nicht die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen, wenn ihr so toll seit, lasst uns doch mal am origianl Text arbeiten, und sehen was von euren Fake News und Lügen übrig bleibt?! Abgesehen davon habt ihr nicht mal die Eier wirklich anzuttreten!


----------



## HardwareHighlander (8. Februar 2020)

Umfrage-Beben in Thueringen: CDU sackt nach Wahl-Eklat um fast 10 Prozent ab - Deutschland - FOCUS Online
CDU auf 12% abgesackt, könnte mir vorstellen, dass letztendlich Linke und AfD gewinnen, aber für Rot-Rot-Grün, könnte es wieder reichen.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Umfrage-Beben in Thueringen: CDU sackt nach Wahl-Eklat um fast 10 Prozent ab - Deutschland - FOCUS Online
> CDU auf 12% abgesackt, könnte mir vorstellen, dass letztendlich Linke und AfD gewinnen, aber für Rot-Rot-Grün, könnte es wieder reichen.



AKK lehnt nicht ohne Grund Neuwahlen ab


----------



## HardwareHighlander (8. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bist einfach nicht in der Lage das original Video geistig zu verarbeiten...



Lol, ich habe das Interview schon vor 6 Monaten gesehen. Wenn überhaupt kann durch den Schnitt ein Missverständnis entstehen, das wurde doch jetzt für alle, die eines sehen, aufgelöst.
Wo ist also das Problem? Es ist doch klar, dass Habeck nicht konkret sagt, dass das System China das beste wäre, aber er deutet es auch im Gesamtkontext mehrfach als  Entscheidungsmöglichkeit an.
Da sollte man schon in der Lage sein, das zu sehen, aber ich nehme an, du hast das Video nicht angeschaut.



Don-71 schrieb:


> da hat Sparamus zu 100% recht, weil Harbeck absolut nichts von dem was du hier anführst gesagt hat!



Was sollte ich denn angeführt haben? Zeig mal. Ich vermute den allseitsbeliebten Strohmann.
Ich habe das angeführt:


HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> An den Rändern wollen immer Menschen das System gerne überwinden, deswegen muss sich ja die Kritik nicht nur nach rechts, sondern auch nach links wenden. Nur in Deutschland kapieren das einfach nicht alle, weil sie denken rechts stärker zu bekämpfen als links oder umgekehrt, es taugt einfach beides nix, was nicht heißt, dass sie nicht mitregieren sollen, oder den politischen Ausgleich schaffen dürfen.



Und das gilt ja wohl generell und hat überhaupt nichts mit dem zu tun, von dem du faselst.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Er hat lediglich politische  Geschwindigkeiten verglichen und sonnen klar gesagt, das er mit unserem derzeitigen System den "Kampf"/Geschwindigkeit aufnehmen möchte, das aber dafür das System etwas angepasst werden muss!



Hat er nicht, das ist eine klare Erfindung. Er deutet mehrfach an dass man sich entscheiden muss, obwohl eine Entscheidung ja wohl gar nicht zur Debatte stehen kann.
Aber das ist wieder witzig. Da feiert der Grüne Politiker das System China als effizient und benutzt anrüchige Rhetorik "wir müssen uns entscheiden" und biedert sich dem unter Umständen an und dann ist man plötzlich wieder Blind auf einem Auge. Also das ist schon erstaunlich. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Er hat mit nicht einem Wort gesagt, er findet das Chinesische System gut, er hat lediglich festgestellt, das es schneller reagieren kann!



Das ist nicht korrekt - schau das Interview komplett an, Zitat habe ich im letzten Beitrag geliefert, interessant wirds ab Minute 9.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Typisch rechtsradikale Fake News!



Damit meinst du die Aussage von Bärenmarke - aber nicht meine.
Habeck hat das nie so plump gesagt, das ist auch dem Ausschnitt überhaupt nicht zu entnehmen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du lügst das sich die Balken biegen!



Soso, wo lüge ich denn? Konkretisiere das bitte mal außerhalb deines Strohmanns.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Meinetwegen bannt mich, was hier abgeht spottet jeder Beschreibung, hier werden Lügen und Fake News verbreitet, da würde Göbbels Nachts von träumen!



Dann erkläre doch mal wo gelogen wurde. Bärenmarke hat eine Aussage getroffen, die nicht richtig ist, ansonsten war alles richtig.
Und für den der dem Kontext nicht folgen kann, gibts ja den Link zum gesamten Interview.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier das originale Video, damit kann sich jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch seine eigene Meinung bilden!



Genau deshalb hatte ich ja mehr aus dem Video - welches du nicht gesehen hast - zitiert.
Besonders niveauvoll ist dein Beitrag übrigens nicht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Er hat aber vollkommen recht...



Also du glaubst auch ich sei als Mensch einfach nicht geistig weit genug entwickelt um solche Informationen zu verarbeiten?
Niveauvolle Einlassungen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> er muss sich von so einem Lügner und VT Vertreter bei Leibe nicht die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen..



Man merkt wieder schön deine Doppelmoral, die selbst bei einem schwarzen  CDU - Tuch noch durchscheinen würde.
Da stellt ein Politiker durch seine Aussagen mehrfach die parlamentarische Demokratie mit seinen albernen Entscheidungsandeutungen und Effizienzvergleichen in Frage und keiner will es wieder hören oder sehen.
Bei der AfD wäre ein ähnliches Interview ausgeufert und die Nazi-Satirik würden bis heute noch durch TV geistern.



Don-71 schrieb:


> , wenn ihr so toll seit, lasst uns doch mal am origianl Text arbeiten, und sehen was von euren Fake News und Lügen übrig bleibt?! Abgesehen davon habt ihr nicht mal die Eier wirklich anzuttreten!



Wie schon gesagt - du hast das Video ja gar nicht gesehen und schreist dennoch rum.
Andererseits empfehle ich dir vielleicht deine Kritik an Bärenmarke zu richten und nicht an mich - denn ich habe nirgendwo gesagt was du mir vorwirfst.

Also, ich empfehle das Interview anzuschauen, deine Pillen für den Blutdruck einzunehmen und deine Gedanken mal ein wenig zu ordnen.



Adi1 schrieb:


> AKK lehnt nicht ohne Grund Neuwahlen ab



Die AfD würde bei Neuwahlen wohl auch eher dazugewinnen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. Februar 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich dir gerne sagen, wer unser System gerne überwinden möchte und zwar die Grünen! Einfach mal das Sommerinterview von Habeck aus letztem Jahr vom Phönix anschauen, da sagt er ganz frei, dass er China für das beste System hält. Und jetzt kommt der Knaller, dass man es hier auch einführen müsste, notfalls auch mit Zwang. Eine super demokratische Einstellung.... not. Von daher ja es geht um Feinde der Demokratie und da gehörst du mit deinen Aussagen hier aber ganz fett mit dazu!


Kommt eine Entschuldigung für die Falschaussage mit den Grünen?


----------



## HardwareHighlander (8. Februar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Kommt eine Entschuldigung für die Falschaussage mit den Grünen?



Ich würde annehmen: Nein. Wenn ich eines von Bärenmarke bei den GPU und CPU Diskussionen gelernt habe - dann wird nichts kommen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> An den Rändern wollen immer Menschen das System gerne überwinden, deswegen muss sich ja die Kritik nicht nur nach rechts, sondern auch nach links wenden. Nur in Deutschland kapieren das einfach nicht alle, weil sie denken rechts stärker zu bekämpfen als links oder umgekehrt, es taugt einfach beides nix, was nicht heißt, dass sie nicht mitregieren sollen, oder den politischen Ausgleich schaffen dürfen.



Ist dir das nicht peinlich, den Kram zu verlinken?
Erinnert an die Mondlandungsleugnern, die einen Schnipsel eines Interviews von Buzz Aldrin verlinken. In dem Schnitzel sagt er, dass sie nicht aufm Mond waren.
Blöd ist nur, wenn man sich das gesamte Interview anschaut, dass er sagt, dass sie bis heute nicht mehr aufm Mond waren. Also in den Ende 60er bis Anfang 70er waren sie aufm Mond aber seit dem nicht mehr. Das findet er sehr traurig.
Aber so ist das eben mit Leuten, die sich eine Welt basteln.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, denn nach diesem Desaster
> verlieren CDU und FDP soviel an Wählerstimmen,
> 
> dass bei Neuwahlen nur noch die Oppositionsbank bereit steht.



Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hat die CDU eh Neuwahlen abgelehnt. Was auch logisch ist, denn das würde einen Absturz bedeuten und damit wäre die CDU weg und Mohring auch.
Und die Karrenbauer wäre meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls erledigt.
Aber die CDU und die FDP kriegen bei der Hamburg Wahl eh einen Denkzettel verpasst.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (8. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist dir das nicht peinlich, den Kram zu verlinken?



Wie bereits gesagt - es geht nicht darum etwas aus dem Zusammenhang zu ziehen, sondern um das komplette Video.
Wurde doch nun bereits mehrfach klargestellt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Erinnert an die Mondlandungsleugnern, die einen Schnipsel eines Interviews von Buzz Aldrin verlinken.



Hast du das Interview überhaupt gesehen? Scheint nicht danach auszusehen.
Auch in dem Schnipsel sagt er nicht, dass er das China-System will, sondern das Wertesystem...



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber so ist das eben mit Leuten, die sich eine Welt basteln.



Ja, würde ich auch sagen, hier basteln sich ein paar Nasen wieder Ausreden und hofieren Habecks Aussagen, die hart grenzwertig sind, aber da findet es jeder wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Hast du das Interview überhaupt gesehen? Scheint nicht danach auszusehen.
> Auch in dem Schnipsel sagt er nicht, dass er das China-System will, sondern das Wertesystem...



Ich kann nichts dafür, dass du Aussagen nicht verstehst oder verstehen willst.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (8. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann nichts dafür, dass du Aussagen nicht verstehst oder verstehen willst.



Welche Aussage habe ich denn nicht verstanden? Sach mal an.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Welche Aussage habe ich denn nicht verstanden? Sach mal an.



Du hast doch das Interview gesehen. Offenbar verstehst du die Aussagen nicht.
Kann aber auch sein, dass du nur das hörst, was du hören willst und alles andere ausklammerst.
Ist ein typisches Verhalten eines Verschwörungstheoretikers.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Februar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Ach so, die Morde am antifaschistischen Schutzwall sind also Grenzsicherung gewesen?



Selbstverständlich. Und wenn du ein wenig Ahnung von irgend etwas hättest, könntest du auch zwischen einer Sache, ihrer rechtlichen und ihrer ethischen Legitimation unterscheiden. Die Schüsse an der Mauer sind ethisch klar abzulehnen, nach Recht der BRD nicht rechtmäßig, nach Recht der DDR rechtmäßig und dienten ungeachtet der vorgenannten Kategorien selbstverständlich der Grenzsicherung. Die Führung der DDR wollte ihre Grenzen auch dagegen sichern, dass sich ihre eigene Bevölkerung über selbige absetzt.



> Da passt es ja das Ramelow den Schießbefehl leugnet, ebenso wie er leugnet das die DDR ein Unrechtsstaat war.



Herr Ramelows Position ist zwar durchaus diskutabel, allerdings formal nicht zu beanstanden: Er leugnet nämlich nicht, dass die Grenztruppen der DDR grundsätzlich berechtigt waren, auch bei Grenzüberschreitungen aus dem Inland heraus von der Schusswaffe Gebrauch zu machen, einen expliziten Befehl zur Erschießung von "Republikflüchtlingen" hat es jedoch tatsächlich und nachweislich nie gegeben.
So falsch finde ich es nicht, politische Kampfbegriffe zu hinterfragen. Genau darin liegt der Unterschied zur DDR, in der Kampfbegriffe eben nicht hinterfragt werden sollten.

Ach so, und obwohl ich Die Linke nach wie vor für nicht wählbar halte, hat der Herr Ramelow nicht unrecht, dass manche Gesetze der DDR, verglichen mit dem bundesdeutschen Verhau, sehr klar und progressiv waren.
Ich nehme übrigens mein Kind auch nicht aus der Kita, obwohl diese einem neuartigen. mehrfach geprüft besonders wertvollen Betreuungsansatz folgt ... welcher 1:1 dem entspricht, was wohl in der DDR bereits vor Jahrzehnten gang und gäbe war.
Aber ich bin auch Opportunist. Ich esse sogar Brot wie die Nazis und die Kommis ...



> Die Linke will in Deutschland einen Sozialistischen Staat errichten- wie er schon jetzt auf Kuba, in Venezuela, in Vietnam und China existiert.



Deren Ausprägungen zwar grundsätzlich unterschiedlich sind, aber mit solchen Feinheiten wollen wir deine begrenzte Einsicht besser nicht überlasten, nicht wahr? 

Übrigens ist es hochinteressant, wie du bei den Akteuren meines Gleichnissen zum Thema Grenzballerei den aktuellen sichtlich bemüht ausgeklammert und dich lieber auf die ollen Kamellen gestützt hast. Um einmal explizit deinem Stil der Gesprächsführung zu kopieren: Du willst also sagen, dass es in Ordnung oder doch zumindest weniger schlimm wäre, heutzutage auf Flüchtlinge - einschließlich Frauen und Kinder - zu schießen, wenn diese europäische Grenzen unerlaubt überschreiten wollen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Februar 2020)

> Die Führung der DDR wollte ihre Grenzen auch dagegen sichern, dass sich ihre eigene Bevölkerung über selbige absetzt.


Meiner Auffassung nach war das der Hauptgrund. Wäre die Grenze offen gewesen wäre haufenweise Leute in die BRD gegangen, die DDR hätte kaum noch Leute gehabt.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Meiner Auffassung nach war das der Hauptgrund. Wäre die Grenze offen gewesen wäre haufenweise Leute in die BRD gegangen, die DDR hätte kaum noch Leute gehabt.



Und nun überlegen wir mal, wie die Bundesrepublik auf mehrere Millionen Flüchtlinge aus der DDR reagiert hätte ...


----------



## Don-71 (8. Februar 2020)

Was willst du damit andeuten?

Die Bundesrepublik hat auf mehrere Millionen Flüchtlinge aus der DDR reagiert und sie aufgenommen!
Notaufnahmegesetz – Wikipedia

Alleine bis 1961 sind 3,65 Millionen Menschen aus der DDR in die Bundesrepublik geflüchtet, von 1961-1989 (einschließlich) nochmal 1,25 Millionen Menschen. Insgesamt flohen 4,9 Millionen Menschen aus der DDR in die Bundesrepublik.
Statistik des Schreckens: Eine Diktatur in Zahlen | STERN.de

Also was immer du Aussagen willst oder wolltest, die Bundesrepublik hätte auch alle 17 Millionen aufgenommen, die Kapazitäten wären vorhanden gewesen, es wurde sogar eigens Gesetze dafür geschaffen, plus Aufnahmelager.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (8. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast doch das Interview gesehen. Offenbar verstehst du die Aussagen nicht.



Welche Aussage ist denn nun gemeint? Oder möchtest du nur deinen Postcounter hochtreiben?
Konkretisiere doch mal, ich bin gespannt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist ein typisches Verhalten eines Verschwörungstheoretikers.



Und das Verhalten den Diskussionsgegenstand nicht zu benennen, würde auch unter dieses Raster fallen.
Also, was habe ich nicht verstanden?


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was willst du damit andeuten?
> 
> Die Bundesrepublik hat auf mehrere Millionen Flüchtlinge aus der DDR reagiert und sie aufgenommen!
> Notaufnahmegesetz – Wikipedia
> ...


Hätte, vielleicht. Gekracht hätte es dann aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Februar 2020)

Komisch das es bei 5 Millionen nicht gekracht hat, sondern im Gegenteil, es ist eher reibungslos vonstatten gegangen, mal abgesehen davon dass ich persönlich von nochmal ungefähr 5 Millionen realistischerweise ausgehen würde, da es wie auch in unserer Gesellschaft, immer einen prozentualen Anteil, von überzeugten Sozialisten und Kommunisten gibt und viele Menschen auch einfach ihre Heimat nicht verlassen wollen. Man wäre und davon bin ich überzeugt, mit jeder Flüchtlingswelle aus der DDR klargekommen.
Dazu kommt noch, das die ersten 3,65 Millionen Flüchtlinge aus der DDR in einer Zeit aufgenommen wurden, wo der Wirtschaftsmotor erst ans laufen kam, also Materiell war da die Bundesrepublik noch gar nicht so gut aufgestellt und man schaffte es trotzdem. Arbeitsplätze wären auch genügend da gewesen, man muss dann nur das Gastarbeiter Program wegdenken.


----------



## JePe (8. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Ich habe das Video herausgesucht, weil Bärenmarke es erwähnt hatte und habe es selbst nicht mal geschaut.





HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Lol, ich habe das Interview schon vor 6 Monaten gesehen.



Was stimmt denn nun? Oder sollte ich lieber fragen - was ist weniger erstunken und erlogen?


----------



## HardwareHighlander (8. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Was stimmt denn nun? Oder sollte ich lieber fragen - was ist weniger erstunken und erlogen?



Sollte sich im Kontext eigentlich erschließen. Habe den Ausschnitt nur verlinkt und nicht nochmal angesehen,da ich das Interview schon vor nem halben Jahr angeschaut habe und da blieb mir Habecks Kommunismus-Schwärmerei gut im Gedächtnis.

Ich würde dem Mann nach dem Interview den Rücktritt nahelegen, jedenfalls war mir der schon immer suspekt.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Welche Aussage ist denn nun gemeint? Oder möchtest du nur deinen Postcounter hochtreiben?
> Konkretisiere doch mal, ich bin gespannt.
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast das ganze Interview entweder nicht verstanden oder baust hier völlig bewußt, total haltlose Lügen auf, um deine Rechte Propaganda abzusondern!



> Habeck deutet in dem Interview mehfach an, dass er bereit wäre, das bisherige System für seine Ökodiktatur fallen zu lassen.
> Wann etwas geistlos ist, dann das.



Lüge! Das sagt er mit nicht einem Wort, er sagt klipp und klar, das er mit unserem bestehenden System arbeiten möchte, nur das Entscheidungen in höherer Geschwindigkeit fallen sollten



> Es ist doch klar, dass Habeck nicht konkret sagt, dass das System China das beste wäre, aber er deutet es auch im Gesamtkontext mehrfach als Entscheidungsmöglichkeit an.
> Da sollte man schon in der Lage sein, das zu sehen, aber ich nehme an, du hast das Video nicht angeschaut.



Wieder eine totale Lüge, Habeck geht auf die Eröffnungsthese und ökonomisch-politischen Thesen von Precht ein, das die Chinesen schnellere politische und ökonomische Entscheidungen treffen.



> Hat er nicht, das ist eine klare Erfindung. Er deutet mehrfach an dass man sich entscheiden muss, obwohl eine Entscheidung ja wohl gar nicht zur Debatte stehen kann.
> Aber das ist wieder witzig. Da feiert der Grüne Politiker das System China als effizient und benutzt anrüchige Rhetorik "wir müssen uns entscheiden" und biedert sich dem unter Umständen an und dann ist man plötzlich wieder Blind auf einem Auge. Also das ist schon erstaunlich.



Wieder ein glasklare Lüge, ab 9:00 führt Harbeck die unterschiedlichen Systeme aus, unser "analoges" System und das zentalistische System (China) und macht klar, dass das zentalistische System effizienter ist, mit der gleichzeitigen Frage: Wollen wir das oder wollen wir das nicht?!
Ab 10:30 sagt er wortwörtlich: Diese Entscheidung kann man nicht ökonomisch treffen, sondern kannst du nur *Werte geleitet* treffen und er würde sagen ja das wollen wir bzw. ich will das (bezogen auf Werte geleitet), das ist sonnenklar in dem Interview und er macht es noch an 3-4 anderen Beispielen während des Interviews noch glasklarer.

Frisst der Kapitalismus die Demokratie? - ZDFmediathek


----------



## JePe (8. Februar 2020)

Ruecktritt vom Ruecktritt? Entgegen seiner Ankuendigung, sein Amt niederzulegen, versucht Haardolf scheinbar, eine Regierung zu formen - unter seiner Fuehrung, versteht sich.

EDIT: O.K., "in der Nacht nach seiner Wahl". Es besteht also noch Hoffnung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Ruecktritt vom Ruecktritt? Entgegen seiner Ankuendigung, sein Amt niederzulegen, versucht Haardolf scheinbar, eine Regierung zu formen - unter seiner Fuehrung, versteht sich.
> ....


Dann bleibt die Frage, wieviele NSAfD Politiker, also natürlich nur wegen ihrer "herausragenden Qualitäten", Ministerposten bekommen

__________________
Genau wie 1930:
_"... "Den größten Erfolg erzielten wir in Thüringen. Dort sind wir heute wirklich die ausschlaggebende Partei" ...."_
A. Hitler, 02.02.1930

_"... Bei der Thüringer Landtagswahl, auf die Hitler sich damals bezog,  verdreifachte die NSDAP am 8. Dezember 1929 ihren Stimmenanteil auf 11,3  Prozent. Die Nationalsozialisten waren weit von einer eigenen Mehrheit  entfernt, aber sie waren nun das Zünglein an der Waage: Nur mit ihrer  Hilfe konnten die Konservativen eine linke Regierung verhindern.

__Die  rechtsbürgerlichen Parteien, darunter die Deutsche Volkspartei und die  Deutschnationale Volkspartei, ließen sich daraufhin auf Verhandlungen  mit der NSDAP ein. Hitler intervenierte persönlich, um für seinen  Parteifreund Wilhelm Frick das Volksbildungs- sowie das Innenministerium  zu erstreiten. _

_Die Widerstände waren groß, immerhin war Frick nicht nur überzeugter  Nationalsozialist, sondern überdies wegen seiner Beteiligung am  Putschversuch von 1923 rechtskräftig wegen Hochverrats verurteilt. Die  Deutsche Volkspartei in Thüringen etwa erhielt von Parteifreunden aus  dem ganzen Land eindringliche Warnungen vor einer Zusammenarbeit mit der  NSDAP.

Die Angst vor Neuwahlen war offenbar größer. Wenig später  saß mit Wilhelm Frick erstmals ein NSDAP-Politiker in einer Regierung.  Seine Aufgabe war es, in Thüringen  den Beamtenapparat, die Polizei und die Lehrerschaft von missliebigen  Tendenzen zu säubern. Er installierte den von den Nazis als "Rassepapst"  gefeierten Forscher Hans F. K. Günther als Professor für  Sozialanthropologie an der Universität Jena und er verantwortete einen  Erlass "Wider die Negerkultur für deutsches Volkstum". ..."_

Quelle: Thueringen: AfD und Adolf Hitler - die heikle Parallele - DER SPIEGEL
_________________

Natürlich sind 2020 und 1930 aus vielen Gründen nicht 1:1 vergleichbar, natürlich sind es andere Akteure in anderen Positionenen, nichtsdestotrotz zeigt es einen möglichen Weg. 1930 gab es eben nicht die öffentliche und politische Entrüstung, die es heute gab. Und die Folgen haben wir gesehen. Stellen wir uns einen NSAfD-Innenminister in Thüringen vor, der auf Basis des Lehrermeldeprotals Lehrer entlässt und stattdessen dafür sorgt, dass stramme Neunazis in das Lehreramt gehievt werden. 

Das allerschlimmste der aktuellen Situation sind für mich aber nicht irgendwelche faschistischen und rassistischen Politiker der NSAfD, das es Spalter, Idioten, Arschlöcher unter Menschen gibt, ist nun einmal so, die finden sich in jeder Gruppe, dass diese Politiker aber von thüringischen Wählern mit hoher Prozentzahl gewählt werden, ist für mich der eigentliche Skandal, Es sind damals wie heute nur diese Wähler, die die Katastrophe ermöglichten und ermöglichen könnten,

Wann endlich sehen Menschen, dass unser Land eben nicht von Nächstenlieben, Solidarischen, sozialen und gerechten politischen Kräften zerrieben wird, sondern einzig von diesen rechten Kräften, die soziale Ungleichheit erhöhen, Menschenrechte ablehnen und willkürlich Morden.


----------



## seahawk (8. Februar 2020)

Viele in Thüringen verstehen das und deswegen liegt die Linke ja auch weit vorne. Es gibt dort heute eine klare linke Mehrheit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Viele in Thüringen verstehen das und deswegen liegt die Linke ja auch weit vorne. Es gibt dort heute eine klare linke Mehrheit.


Das ist erfreulich. Dann hoffe ich auf schnelle Neuwahlen, die aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit von den Strolchen der _"Ich paktiere mit Faschisten"_ Gruppe verhindert wird.

Warten wir es ab, ob die Handvoll FDP und CDU Politiker ihr Wohl über das des Landes stellen. Zuerst müsste aber ein Misstrauensvotum gegen den Ministerpräsidenten gestellt werden, denn freiwillig wird er, so meine Prognose, nicht zurücktreten

Nachtrag: Ich wurde erhört:
Thueringen: Thomas Kemmerich tritt als Ministerpraesident zurueck - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Don-71 (8. Februar 2020)

> Das allerschlimmste der aktuellen Situation sind für mich aber nicht irgendwelche faschistischen und rassistischen Politiker der NSAfD, das es Spalter, Idioten, Arschlöcher und Menschen gibt, ist nun einmal so, die finden sich in jeder Gruppe, das diese Politiker aber von thüringischen Wähler mit hoher Prozentzahl gewählt werden, ist für mich der eigentliche Skandal, Es sind damals wie heute nur diese Wähler, die die Katastrophe ermöglichten und ermöglichen könnten.



Ich bin hier völlig bei dir, ich möchte hier sogar noch einen oben drauf setzen und um es gleich zu sagen, das soll nichts relativierendes für die Vergangenheit sein oder die Verantwortung der Menschen von 1930-1933 schmälern, sondern nur ein faktischer Vergleich.
Was mir noch böser aufstößt ist, das viele Menschen in der Weimarer Republik nach dem Black Friday und der einsetzenden Weltwirtschaftskrise, wirklich existentielle Probleme, bis hin zu Hunger und Obdachlosikeit, hatten. Deutschland hatte zu der Zeit 8 Millionen Arbeitslose, die zum aller größten Teil auf Armenspeisungen angewiesen waren. Dazu kam der verlorene Krieg inklusive Demütigung und das die Demokratie eine neue ungewohnte Regierungsform war, die anscheinend aus Sicht vieler Leute, nicht ihre verzweifelte Lage lösen konnte. (Wie gesagt das ist keine Entschuldigung, sondern eher der Versuch einer Erklärung)

Im Gegensatz zu diesen Tatsachen, ist die Lage heute geradezu fundamental anders. Es geht Deutschlnad und 80% der Menschen nach eigenen Aussagen wirtschaftlich gut bis sehr gut, niemand der nicht will muss hungern oder hat kein Dach über dem Kopf, selbst ein Harz IV Empfänger lebt heute eher wie die Made im Speck, im Vergleich zur Mehrzahl der Menschen in Deutschland zur Zeiten der Weltwirtschaftskrise oder den meisten Menschen Heute auf dieser Welt. Dazu kommt das nach vielen Studien die Wähler der AfD, überhaupt keine wirtschaftliche oder andere reale Not haben, ganz im Gegentei der überwiegenden Mehrheit geht es nach eigenen Angaben und wissenschaftlichen Studien gut.
Gegen ein System zu wählen, das im Westen für 75 Jahre und im Osten für 30 Jahre, für Frieden und Wohlstand gesorgt hat, plus jegmöglicher individuellen Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten (wenn man denn will), das ist der eigentlich noch viel größere Skandal!

Edit:

Nach übereinstimmenden Zeitungsberichten möchte Ramelow auch keine Neuwahl.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ... das soll nichts relativierendes für die Vergangenheit sein ....


Ich sehe das anders, weil sich Menschen immer im Vergleich mit anderen sehen und es den neidvollen Blick nach oben gibt. Hungern um Dich herum Menschen, bist Du auch mit einem kg Mehl pro Tag total glücklich, das gibt es heute für 39 Cent das Kilo. Eier, Zucker und Butter sind auch spottenbillig. 1928 haben auch oder gerade die oberen Schichten massiv verloren und allen ging es schlechter. Mein Großvater z.B. verlor 1928 drei Fabriken, und wen machte er verantwortlich und wurde darum zum glühenden Nazi? Auch er ließ sich von lügenden Faschisten verleiten.

Heute haben wir eine immer größer werdende Aufspaltung der wirtschaftlichen Möglichkeiten und darum rumort es unten und in der Mitte. In naher Zukunft werden 40% der Bevölkerung im Alter weniger als Hartz IV haben. GruSi, also Grundsicherung. Zu meiner Schulzeit hatten wir eine 2/3 Gesellschaft, in der ein Drittel wirtschaftlich unbedeutend war. Wenn ich bald in Rente gehe haben wir wieder eine 2/3 Gesellschaft, aber diesesmal sind zwei Drittel wirtschaftlich unbedeutend.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Februar 2020)

Das solltest du mal belegen und da habe ich eine fundamental andere Meinung, gerade weil zig Studien zeigen und ich sehe es ja auch selber in meinem Umfeld, das die Masse der AfD Wähler davon überhaupt nicht betroffen ist, sondern es Leute aus der normalen bis gehobenen Mittelschicht sind!
Die AfD basiert mitnichten auf "sozialen Problemen" von Menschen, in diesem Land!


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann bleibt die Frage, wieviele NSAfD Politiker, also natürlich nur wegen ihrer "herausragenden Qualitäten", Ministerposten bekommen


Garkeiner. Wenn RRG nicht einen auf bockig macht. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist erfreulich. Dann hoffe ich auf schnelle Neuwahlen, die aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit von den Strolchen der _"Ich paktiere mit Faschisten"_ Gruppe verhindert wird.


Nochmal. Niemand hat mit der AfD paktiert. Es wurde von vornherein ausgeschlossen. 

Dieses Herumgereite auf der Tatsache, dass Kemmerich die Wahl u.A. wegen den AfD-Stimmen gewonnen hat ist für mich nur ein Ablenkungsmanöver, damit die Tatsache überspielt wird, dass sich RRG auf bockig stellt. Weil sich garantiert kein einziger aus der RRG-Koalition darüber beschwert hätte, hätte die AfD für RRG gestimmt (dann hätte man sogar eine echte Mehrheit gehabt!). Aber so hat man natürlich nicht den Posten des Ministerpräsidenten ergattern können - und anstatt die Wahlniederlage zu akzeptieren, holt man die Nazikeule raus.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Februar 2020)

Die Schlagzeilen wären genau die gleichen gewesen und der öffentliche Druck ebenfalls.
Linker läßt sich mit den Stimmen der AfD zum Ministerpräsident wählen, wären die Schlagzeilen gewesen, mit haargenau den gleichen Diskussionen!
Wahrscheinlich wären die Diskussionen sogar noch heftiger, weil auch der Linken nicht gerade das Image einer Partei der Mitte, sondern des extremen demokratischen Spektrums zu recht anhängt, bei der AfD ist der Extremismus noch deutlich ausgeprägter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> ...


Da gehen unsere Meinungen und Bewertungen der Situation auseinander.

Und ja, hätten im Geheimen ein paar AfD Politiker den bisherigen Ministerpräsidenten unterstützt, hätte man vermutet, es wären FDP oder CDU Stimmen. Das hätten AfD-Politiker aber niemals gemacht. Und als größte Fraktion mit fast der absoluten Mehrheit wäre es auch legitim gewesen, das Amt zu behalten. Denn ob er im dritten Wahlgang mit absoluter oder relativer Mehrheit gewählt worden wäre, spielt keine Rolle.

Kemmerich dagegen nutze bewusst die Option, von den Faschisten gewählt zu werden, nur um den im Volke beliebten Ramelow zu blockieren. Kann man machen, ist demokratisch möglich, wie man aber gerade sieht, politisch "ungeschickt".

Und Tschüß, Kemmerich, verschwinden wirst Du in den Tiefen der Ungnade genau wie der CDU Vorsitzende Mohring


----------



## Don-71 (8. Februar 2020)

Ich wäre mir nicht so sicher, das es die AfD bei der nächsten Wahl wieder macht, nur diesmal Ramelow wählen, um weiter Chaos zu verursachen.
Wie gesagt die Diskussionen wären die gleichen, nur würde dann Ramelow schon aus Selbsterhaltungstrieb die Wahl ablehnen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Februar 2020)

> Wie gesagt die Diskussionen wären diegleichen, nur würde dann Ramelow schon aus Selbsterhaltungstrieb die Wahl ablehnen.


Das glaube ich kaum. Der wäre wieder gewählt und da die Wahl ja geheim ist wäre das wohl durch die CDU entstanden.
Der wird, sofern gewählt, nicht so schnell verschwinden.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Februar 2020)

Hätte die AfD Ramelow gewählt wäre die Ausgangslage anders.
Das Problem war ja nicht, dass die AfD Kemmerich gewählt hat sondern, dass er nur dank der AfD gewählt wurde.
Bei Ramelow hätte das nur auf dem Papier einen Unterschied gemacht.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Februar 2020)

Du vergisst mein Lieber, das man das auch sehr offensichtlich machen kann!
Wenn es 26 Enthaltungen gibt, haben ja jetzt CDU und FDP angekündigt und Ramelow hat plötzlich 65 Stimmen, kann der auch 1 und 1 zusammenzählen und kein Mensch bei Verstand lässt sich nach diesem Debakel und Debatten auf solch eine Wahl ein, gerade er als Linker würde sehr viel Glaubwürdigkeit verlieren, wenn er solch eine Wahl annehmen würde.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Februar 2020)

Das ist halt der Grund weshalb ich sage, dass diese Aktion um Kemmerich mittelfristig einzig der AfD nutzt. Sollte die AfD-Fraktion bei einer Neuwahl für irgendeine Fraktion aus RRG stimmen und es entsteht nicht ein ähnlicher Medienrummel mit der Nazikeule, gibt man der AfD nämlich ein Paradebeispiel in die Hand, mit der die AfD dann über eine angebliche Doppelmoral von RRG herziehen könnte. 

Ich glaube nämlich NICHT dran, dass ein RRG-Amtsträger dann die Wahl ablehnen würde.

EDIT: Und ich meine... "Ist der Ruf erstmal ruiniert, lebt sichs ganz ungeniert", der AfD ist alles zuzutrauen.


----------



## JePe (8. Februar 2020)

Kannst Du Dir ernsthaft ein Szenario vorstellen, bei dem rot-rot-gruen darauf angewiesen waere, dass braun *geschlossen* fuer Ramelow votiert, weil man ansonsten keine Mehrheit haette? Wenn Ja, hast Du eine Rechenschwaeche und wenn nicht, ist Dein Vergleich eine Nebelkerze.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Kannst Du Dir ernsthaft ein Szenario vorstellen, bei dem rot-rot-gruen darauf angewiesen waere, dass braun *geschlossen* fuer Ramelow votiert, weil man ansonsten keine Mehrheit haette? Wenn naemlich nicht, ist Dein Vergleich eine Nebelkerze.



Aktuell noch nicht, in Zukunft vielleicht aber schon.


----------



## JePe (8. Februar 2020)

Tja. Bloederweise hat Haardolf aber eben heute und nicht in irgendeiner Zukunft sich von den braunen ins Amt hieven lassen und entzuendet sich - zum Glueck! - genau daran die oeffentliche Diskussion.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aktuell noch nicht, in Zukunft vielleicht aber schon.



Auch in zukunft nicht.
Bei Neuwahlen fliegt die FDP ausm Landtag und dann reicht es für Ramelow.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auch in zukunft nicht.
> Bei Neuwahlen fliegt die FDP ausm Landtag und dann reicht es für das Ramelow.



Hoffentlich die SPD auch.
Das würde mir dann so richtig gefallen.


----------



## JePe (8. Februar 2020)

Und nur darauf kommt es an, nicht wahr? Was gut fuers Land ist, was die BuergerInnen wollen, welche Aussenwirkung eine Wahl powered by NSAfD hat - alles Latte. Hauptsache Doitschland ist wieder linksbefreite Zone.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Februar 2020)

> Was gut fuers Land ist, was die BuergerInnen wollen


Was nur die Frauen wollen interessiert nicht.


----------



## JePe (8. Februar 2020)

Das weiss ich doch. Frauen, Linke, Auslaender. Koennen sich ja verkuhpissen, wenn es ihnen in Deinem Doitschland nicht gefaellt?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Das weiss ich doch. Frauen, Linke, Auslaender. Koewnnen sich ja verkuhpossen, wenn es ihnen in Deinem Doitschland nicht gefaellt?



Nein, es dürfen alle bei der Wahl teilnehmen und nicht nur Frauen.


----------



## JePe (8. Februar 2020)

Habe ich auch nie behauptet. Oder bist Du gerade wieder auf Genderwahnpatrouille?


----------



## Don-71 (8. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Kannst Du Dir ernsthaft ein Szenario vorstellen, bei dem rot-rot-gruen darauf angewiesen waere, dass braun *geschlossen* fuer Ramelow votiert, weil man ansonsten keine Mehrheit haette? Wenn Ja, hast Du eine Rechenschwaeche und wenn nicht, ist Dein Vergleich eine Nebelkerze.



Darum geht es doch gar nicht, wie schon bei Kemmerich geht es doch nur darum die Demokratie zu instrumentalisieren, um Chaos zu stiften, oder glaubst du ernsthaft dIe Höcke Fraktion und er selber hätten Kemmerich aus politischer Überzeugung gewählt und klar kann die AfD die gleiche Show nochmal abziehen, diesmal halt im ersten oder zweiten Wahlgang, sie muss ja nicht auf den Dritten warten. Und natürlich wäre dann Ramelow mit den Stimmen der AfD gewählt worden, wenn die Anzahl der Enthaltungen die Stimmen der CDU und FDP wiederspiegeln, weil er im 1. und 2. Wahlgang nur mit der absoluten Mehrheit gewählt werden kann, da reicht nicht die Mehrheit der Stimmen.


----------



## JePe (8. Februar 2020)

Mir ist das auch klar. Aber anderem Gelichter ist es das entweder nicht oder sie nehmen es billigend in Kauf, solange es gegen die ihrer Meinung nach richtigen geht.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du vergisst mein Lieber, das man das auch sehr offensichtlich machen kann!
> Wenn es 26 Enthaltungen gibt, haben ja jetzt CDU und FDP angekündigt und Ramelow hat plötzlich 65 Stimmen, kann der auch 1 und 1 zusammenzählen und kein Mensch bei Verstand lässt sich nach diesem Debakel und Debatten auf solch eine Wahl ein, gerade er als Linker würde sehr viel Glaubwürdigkeit verlieren, wenn er solch eine Wahl annehmen würde.


Ja und wenn er dann ablehnt muss es deiner Meinung nach Neuwahlen geben obwohl Ramelow so oder so MP geworden wäre?

Oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja und wenn er dann ablehnt muss es deiner Meinung nach Neuwahlen geben obwohl Ramelow so oder so MP geworden wäre?
> 
> Oder verstehe ich das falsch?


Nur das wäre konsequent, wenn man das von Kämmerich auch fordert.
Sollte es nach neuen Landtagswahlen die Möglichkeit geben, Ramelow mit absoluter Mehrheit seitens RRG zu wählen, hoffe ich, dass die AfD den denn auch wählt, denn dann ist der in der Zwickmühle, die Wahl durch die Höcke-AfD anzunehmen (und damit als jemand mit Doppelmoral dazustehen) oder sie abzulehnen und dann weg vom Fenster zu sein.
2 Dinge, die beide Vorteile haben.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Februar 2020)

@ Sparanus


Was er macht ist seine Sache, auf alle Fälle wird es in der Presse die gleichen Diskussionen geben oder ist es plötzlich was anderes, wenn ein Linker mit Stimmen der AfD zum MP gewählt wird?
Und dazu kommt noch, das Ramelow mit seiner Minderheitsregierung auch in Zukunft keine Gesetzentwürfe ohne Stimmen von CDU, FDP oder AfD durchbringen kann.
Siehe dazu mein Post 1579


----------



## JePe (8. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sollte es nach neuen Landtagswahlen die Möglichkeit geben, Ramelow mit absoluter Mehrheit seitens RRG zu wählen, hoffe ich, dass die AfD den denn auch wählt, denn dann ist der in der Zwickmühle, die Wahl durch die Höcke-AfD anzunehmen (und damit als jemand mit Doppelmoral dazustehen) oder sie abzulehnen und dann weg vom Fenster zu sein.
> 2 Dinge, die beide Vorteile haben.



Kann ich bitte ein Visum fuer Deine Welt haben? Leben moechte ich da nicht, aber anschauen wuerde ich mir sie schon gerne mal.


----------



## Alreech (8. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal aus Deinem Link: "Tatsaechlich existiert bislang kein schriftlicher Beleg."


Das ist übrigens die gleiche Argumentation mit der damals die Alt-Nazis den Holocaust geleugnet haben: es gab keinen schriftlichen Führerbefehl...


----------



## Alreech (8. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Kannst Du Dir ernsthaft ein Szenario vorstellen, bei dem rot-rot-gruen darauf angewiesen waere, dass braun *geschlossen* fuer Ramelow votiert, weil man ansonsten keine Mehrheit haette? Wenn Ja, hast Du eine Rechenschwaeche und wenn nicht, ist Dein Vergleich eine Nebelkerze.



Ist bei den aktuelle Mandaten im Landtag in Thürigen möglich, ausser CDU & FDP stimmen für Ramelow.
Ob die das machen, nachdem linke Schlägerbanden für rot-rot-grün die Famile eines FDP-Politikers bedroht und Büros von CDU & FPD angegriffen haben?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens die gleiche Argumentation mit der damals die Alt-Nazis den Holocaust geleugnet haben: es gab keinen schriftlichen Führerbefehl...


Was ist das für eine jämmerliche Lügerei. Ramelow hat an keiner Stelle den Spießbefehl geleugnet, der offensichtlich herrschte. Es fehlen einzig die schriftlichen Beweise, vermutlich wurden sie frühzeitig beseitigt. Es geht um Verantwortung. Hat es einer beschlossen und andere können sich, wie es verantwortungslose Faschisten immer machen, auf das übliche _"ich musste einem Befehl folgen" _reduzieren, ober fande der Schießbefehl eine breite akzeptierte Basis. Darum geht es.

In der Bundesrepublik kann man sich übrigens nicht mehr so einfach herausreden. Verfassungswidrige Befehle muss man, besser gesagt, darf man, nicht ausführen. Macht man es doch, ist man genauso schuldig. 

Ihr rechten Lügen betreibt nichts weiter als durchsichtige und überflüssige Lügnerei zur Denunzieren politischer Feinde. Erschreckend ist dabei nicht, dass ihr so etwas macht. Provokateure gab es immer. Erschreckend ist nur, wie schon mehrfach gesagt, dass sowohl damals wie heute Menschen auf diesen Blödsinn hereinfallen. Das sind Parallelen der Geschichte. Darum geht es in diesem Thema. Naive Menschen, die in Faschisten ein Lösung sehen.  Schafe, die freiwillig den Metzger wählen.

Bildung würde helfen, aber genau in den Bereichen versagen seit Jahrzehnten unsere Politiker


----------



## Alreech (8. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin hier völlig bei dir, ich möchte hier sogar noch einen oben drauf setzen und um es gleich zu sagen, das soll nichts relativierendes für die Vergangenheit sein oder die Verantwortung der Menschen von 1930-1933 schmälern, sondern nur ein faktischer Vergleich.
> Was mir noch böser aufstößt ist, das viele Menschen in der Weimarer Republik nach dem Black Friday und der einsetzenden Weltwirtschaftskrise, wirklich existentielle Probleme, bis hin zu Hunger und Obdachlosikeit, hatten. Deutschland hatte zu der Zeit 8 Millionen Arbeitslose, die zum aller größten Teil auf Armenspeisungen angewiesen waren. Dazu kam der verlorene Krieg inklusive Demütigung und das die Demokratie eine neue ungewohnte Regierungsform war, die anscheinend aus Sicht vieler Leute, nicht ihre verzweifelte Lage lösen konnte. (Wie gesagt das ist keine Entschuldigung, sondern eher der Versuch einer Erklärung.


Die Linken sind immer noch mett weil damals nicht die Kommunisten unter Thälmann an die Macht gekommen sind.
Am Ende sind denen die Verbrechen der Nazis egal, es stört sie nur das die Nazis nicht "echte Sozialisten" gewesen sind. Hätten Hitler & Co alle enteignet die Fabriken, Mietskasernen, Kaufhäuser u.ä. bessesen haben und in Lager gesteckt und auf Dauer gemeinsame Sache mit Stalin gemacht würden ihn die Linke heute feiern.


----------



## Alreech (8. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine jämmerliche Lügerei. Ramelow hat an keiner Stelle den Spießbefehl geleugnet, der offensichtlich herrschte. Es fehlen einzig die schriftlichen Beweise, vermutlich wurden sie frühzeitig beseitigt. Es geht um Verantwortung. Hat es einer beschlossen und andere können sich, wie es verantwortungslose Faschisten immer machen, auf das übliche _"ich musste einem Befehl folgen" _reduzieren, ober fande der Schießbefehl eine breite akzeptierte Basis. Darum geht es.
> 
> In der Bundesrepublik kann man sich übrigens nicht mehr so einfach herausreden. Verfassungswidrige Befehle muss man, besser gesagt, darf man, nicht ausführen. Macht man es doch, ist man genauso schuldig.
> 
> ...


Klar. Und Linksliberale die heute gemeinsame Sache mit Sozialisten machen und sich für schlau halten werden sich noch wundern wenn sie von den Schlägerbanden der Antifa in Lager verschleppt werden wenn sie ihre Rolle als nützlicher Idiot erfüllt haben.
Das ist den SPD Politikern in der DDR passiert, das ist den Mitkämpfern Fidel Castros passiert und das ist den Liberalen im Iran passiert... aber hier in Deutschland kann das ja nicht passieren.


----------



## JePe (8. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> (...)oder ist es plötzlich was anderes, wenn ein Linker mit Stimmen der AfD zum MP gewählt wird?



Das kommt wie so oft auf den Kontext an. Wenn es in den ersten beiden Wahlgaengen nicht die erforderliche absolute Mehrheit fuer einen Kandidaten gibt, genuegt im dritten die relative. Das sieht die thueringische Landesverfassung nicht ganz zufaellig so vor. CDU und FDP koennten also z. B. einen eigenen Kandidaten aus dem Rennen nehmen (oder angesichts der erzielten Stimmen besser gleich ganz auf einen verzichten) und einen Pappkameraden der NSAfD einfach nicht waehlen (tun sie selber ja auch nicht). Damit waere der Landesverfassung Genuege getan und nicht zuletzt auch der Waehlerwille noch am ehesten respektiert.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und dazu kommt noch, das Ramelow mit seiner Minderheitsregierung auch in Zukunft keine Gesetzentwürfe ohne Stimmen von CDU, FDP oder AfD durchbringen kann.



Dieses Dilemma kann man durch Neuwahlen aufloesen. Oder z. B. die CDU hinterfragt ihr bislang heiliges Mantra der Aequidistanz und unterstuetzt rot-rot-gruene Initiativen, die erkennbar dem Wohl des Landes dienen, anstatt sich auf das Niveau von braun zu begeben, fuer die der Landtag nur Buehne ist. Zustimmung dazu haben die WaehlerInnen in Umfragen ja durchaus signalisiert. Nebenbei waere das auch perspektivisch klueger, als fortgesetzt Ramelow auf eine Stufe mit Hoecke zu stellen und sich damit weiter selbst zu marginalisieren. Wer braun will, wird nicht schwarz waehlen, so lange er das Original haben kann und wer Vernunft will, wird diese unsinnige Haltung nicht honorieren.



Alreech schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens die gleiche Argumentation mit der damals die Alt-Nazis den Holocaust geleugnet haben: es gab keinen schriftlichen Führerbefehl...



Das nenne ich mal eine interessante Variation der "Nazikeule".

Tatsaechlich haben Forscher "den" Befehl des Fuehrers zum Holocaust nie gefunden - wohl aber diverse andere Belege. In einem System wie dem sog. Dritten Reich ist es aber objektiv unmoeglich, dass es etwas wie den Holocaust ohne mindestens das Wissen und die Zustimmung Hitlers gegeben haette.

Hat Ramelow denn behauptet, an der Mauer sei niemand zu Tode gekommen? Dann und nur dann macht dieser windschiefe Vergleich naemlich Sinn.



Alreech schrieb:


> Ist bei den aktuelle Mandaten im Landtag in Thürigen möglich, ausser CDU & FDP stimmen für Ramelow.



Noe. Es ist bei der aktuellen Zusammensetzung des thueringischen Landtages eben absolut nicht zutreffend, dass Ramelow nur dann gewaehlt werden kann, wenn die NSAfD geschlossen fuer ihn stimmt. Das koennten sie natuerlich, um das Amt zu beschaedigen und bei dem Grad an zu beobachtender Fanatisiertheit wuerde ich das auch nicht kategorisch ausschliessen wollen. Schizophrenerweise waere aber selbst das noch rationaler als zu fordern, die Gewinner der Wahl moegen doch fuer den von den Beinaheverlierern aus dem Hut gezauberten Kandidaten stimmen. Waehlerwille und so.



Alreech schrieb:


> Ob die das machen, nachdem linke Schlägerbanden für rot-rot-grün die Famile eines FDP-Politikers bedroht und Büros von CDU & FPD angegriffen haben?



Linke, Gruene und / oder SPD billigen das also oder haben dazu angestiftet? Kann ich dafuer Belege haben? Nein? Zu schade. Fuer Dich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Klar. ..


Ich gebe Dir jetzt mal eine Analogie zum Verhalten der AfDler. Stell Dir vor, ich würde mit anderen "Rettern des Abendlandes" oder wie ich die Initiative nennen würde, vor Bayrische Kirchen gehen mit Plakaten_ "Alle Christen sind Kinderficker. Ihre Priester animieren sie dazu. Alle Christen abschieben"_

Was meinst Du. Wie lange würde es dauern, bis mir der erste bayrische Buar eine ordentliche Ohrfeige verpasst. Das machen wir dann schön in Großaufnahme und schreiben im Youtube Video_ "Christen unterdrücken mit Gewalt die Meinungsfreiheit". _Und sowas muss man dann nur oft genug machen. Lügen sind dann effektiv, wenn sie oft genug wiederholt werden. Das wissen die Thinktanks der Faschisten und fangen reihenweise naive Seelen.

Genau das sind die Lügen und Methoden des Faschisten. Damals wie heute. Und Menschen wie Du verteidigen diese spaltenden Provokationen. Anstatt die wenigen Straftäter, die es in allem Gesellschaftsschichten, Kulturen und Religionen gibt, zu finden und zu bestrafen, sind diese pauschalen Verunglimpfungen einfach nur widerwärtig, denke ich z.B. an Identitäre in Solingen zurück.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was willst du damit andeuten?



Du vermutest in letzter Zeit irgendwie ständig Andeutungen, wenn die Aussage klar zutage tritt.  



> Die Bundesrepublik hat auf mehrere Millionen Flüchtlinge aus der DDR reagiert und sie aufgenommen!
> Notaufnahmegesetz – Wikipedia



Dazu müssen wir zwei sehr wichtige Dinge klarstellen:

1.) Als das Gesetz erlassen wurde, gab es noch keine gesicherte innerdeutsche Grenze, sondern lediglich Demarkationslinien zwischen den Besatzungszonen. Das Gesetz diente ursprünglich dazu, den Zuzug von Deutschen aus der Sowjetischen Besatzungszone, _die ohnehin gekommen wären_, besser zu verwalten. Gegenüber dem vorher herrschenden freien Zuzug war das Gesetz eine _Einschränkung_. Der Zuzug von Deutschen aus den Ostgebieten war zu dem Zeitpunkt zwar prinzipiell gewollt, denn die Versorgungslage war inzwischen stabil und man brauchte die Manpower, um die frisch (wieder-) gegründete Bundesrepublik aufzubauen. Aber man wollte den Zuzug regulieren und die Menschen gleichmäßig verteilen.

2.) Zwischen Ende 1955 und Anfang 1956 war zwar die Frage der Heimkehrer aus sowjetischer Kriegsgefangenschaft abschließend geklärt und die Bevölkerung soweit stabil, aber der Nachkriegsboom, auch bekannt als Wirtschaftswunder, brauchte Arbeiter. Statt türkischer Gastarbeiter wären uns Ostdeutsche sicher nicht unlieb gewesen, aber 1961 war die Grenze bereits dicht. 
Später war die Bundesrepublik absolut bereit, vereinzelte Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen (laut Gesetz und aus politischer Berechnung), aber das war's auch schon. Durch die kleinen Rezessionen ab 1973 gab es nahezu schlagartig (für damalige Verhältnisse) gewaltige Arbeitslosenzahlen, die sich binnen eines Jahrzehnts verdoppelten. Ein paar Hunderttausend oder gar Millionen DDR-Flüchtlinge waren das allerletzte, was die Bundesrepublik ab da gebrauchen konnte, zumal die Lage auf diesem Niveau stagnierte.

Den nächsten Boom in den alten Bundesländern gab es interessanterweise mit der Wiedervereinigung, als schlagartig mehrere Millionen Konsumenten auftauchen, die dank angeschlossener DDR und den zugesicherter blühenden Landschaften weitestgehend da blieben, wo sie waren.
Die Ernüchterung folgte aber nur zwei, drei Jahre später, als die Bürger der neuen Bundesländer kein Erspartes für Konsum mehr hatten, aber viele auch keine Erwerbsmöglichkeit, weil unsere Regierung in grenzenloser Weitsicht zum Schutz der westdeutschen Wirtschaft die ostdeutsche Wirtschaft nahezu komplett demontiert hatte.
Das ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum selbst eine vorübergehende "Zweistaatenlösung" niemals in Frage gekommen wäre - dann hätte die Bundesrepublik nämlich doch noch die Flüchtlingsströme aus der DDR bekommen. Und zwar nicht 1,25 Millionen Menschen über fast 30 Jahre, sondern (anfänglich) _pro Quartal_.

Da wäre selbst der ollen Trixie vom Storch die Munition ausgegangen, wenn sie nicht schon vorher der Schlag getroffen hätte ...


----------



## Don-71 (8. Februar 2020)

Nach seriösen Quellen zogen bis 1973 in etwa 4 Millionen Gastarbeiter nach Deutschland durch die Anwerbeverfahren in verschiedenen europäischen Ländern und der Türkei, plus dem dazugehörigen Familliennachzug nach 1973, also erzähle mir nicht, dass die Bundesrepublik, wenn die Grenze 1961 aufgeblieben wäre, ihre Grenzen dicht gemacht hätte und keine, von gesetzeswegen, deutschen Staatsbürger mehr aufgenommen hätte, auch wenn die jedes Jahr zu Hundertausenden oder sogar eine Millionen pro Jahr ausgemacht hätten. Man hätte einfach keine Anwerbeverfahren für Gastarbeiter benötigt.
Und wie ich schon mal ausgeführt habe, gab es in der DDR auch überzeugte und es gibt Menschen, die wollen ihre Heimat nicht verlassen, also kann man davon ausgehen, das man das locker geschafft hätte, ohne dein suggerieren die Bundesrepublik hätte ihre Grenzen dicht gemacht, oder sogar auf die Leute geschossen.
Ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt wäre die DDR dann sowieso kollabiert.


----------



## Alreech (8. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Linke, Gruene und / oder SPD billigen das also oder haben dazu angestiftet? Kann ich dafuer Belege haben? Nein? Zu schade. Fuer Dich.


Willst Du einen unterschrieben Befehl von Ramelow an die Antifa GmbH als Beweis? 
Das die Antifa zu Gewalt gegen FPD und CDU greifen wird war klar - und trotzdem gab es von den Linken im Vorfeld keine Aufrufe das zu unterlassen.
So gesehen finden diese Angriffe und Bedrohungen mit Wissen und Zustimmung der Linken statt.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nach seriösen Quellen zogen bis 1973 in etwa 4 Millionen Gastarbeiter nach Deutschland durch die Anwerbeverfahren in verschiedenen europäischen Ländern und der Türkei, plus dem dazugehörigen Familliennachzug nach 1973, also erzähle mir nicht, dass die Bundesrepublik, wenn die Grenze 1961 aufgeblieben wäre, ihre Grenzen dicht gemacht hätte und keine, von gesetzeswegen, deutschen Staatsbürger mehr aufgenommen hätte, auch wenn die jedes Jahr zu Hundertausenden oder sogar eine Millionen pro Jahr ausgemacht hätten.



Ich habe zuvor das genaue Gegenteil geschrieben, warum also sollte ich dir jetzt etwas anderes erzählen wollen? 
Noch einmal: Während des Wirtschaftswunders hätte die Bundesrepublik liebend gerne zahlreiche Deutsche aus der DDR aufgenommen, weil sie Arbeitskräfte brauchte. Als sie keine mehr brauchten, waren die türkischen Gastarbeiter ebenso eine Belastung, wie eine größere Anzahl DDR-Aussiedler eine gewesen wären. 



> Und wie ich schon mal ausgeführt habe, gab es in der DDR auch überzeugte und es gibt Menschen, die wollen ihre Heimat nicht verlassen,



Eine begründete Schätzung, wie viele DDR-Bürger deines Erachtens nach dem Mauerfall in einer wirtschaftlich nicht tragfähigen, jedoch als eigener Staat weiterbestehenden DDR verbleiben wären, statt in der BRD ihr Glück zu suchen, müsstest du schon liefern.

Ich behaupte, dass wäre davon abhängig gewesen, wie viel Aufbauhilfe die BRD dem neuen deutschen Nachbarstaat hätte leisten können und wollen. Und das wäre unter fortbestehenden Notaufnahmegesetz eine ziemliche Zwickmühle gewesen, denn das Kernproblem besteht weiter: Die Konsumenten östlich der Grenze waren gewünscht, die Konkurrenz nicht. Die Bundesrepublik hätte sich kein Niedriglohnland in direkter Nachbarschaft heranziehen wollen, aber auch keinen gescheiterten Staat, der Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und andere Probleme über eine offene innerdeutsche Grenze exportiert.

Was meinst du wohl, warum die EU erst knapp 15 Jahre später um ehemalige Ostblockstaaten erweitert wurde? Weil diese sich erst einmal *in sich* stabilisieren sollten, bevor sie durch den EU-Beitritt automatisch Freizügigkeit laut Schengener Abkommen genießen. Und selbst da ging im rechten und (neo-) liberalen Lager das Gespenst um, es würden Heerscharen  an Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen in der Bundesrepublik aufschlagen.



> also kann man davon ausgehen, das man das locker geschafft hätte, ohne dein suggerieren die Bundesrepublik hätte ihre Grenzen dicht gemacht, oder sogar auf die Leute geschossen.



Also bitte, Don. Du bist doch sonst nicht so sehr neben der Spur. Darüber, wie die Bundesregierung reagiert hätte, kann man diskutieren, aber wo bitte suggeriere ich denn, die Bundesrepublik hätte auf Flüchtlinge aus der DDR bzw. dessen Nachfolgestaat geschossen?

Was ich in meinen anfänglichen Beitrag klarstellen wollte und nach wie vor klarstellen will: Die Kräfte, die sich *heute* angesichts von ein paar tausend Flüchtlingen darin versteigen, man müsste an einer deutschen Grenze auf selbige schießen, um das Überleben der Bundesrepublik zu sichern, finden sich *nicht* auf der linken Seite des bundesdeutschen politischen Spektrums, sondern leicht bis stramm rechts. Also in der Ecke, in der man paradoxerweise bei jeder Gelegenheit die Todesschüsse an der innerdeutschen Grenze ausgräbt, überspitzt und eine Tradition zur heutigen Linken insinuiert.

Wie ich bereits schrieb: Es gibt sehr gute Gründe, die Linke nicht zu wählen, aber dazu gehört nicht, dass sie zwingend eine Diktatur nach Modell der DDR schaffen wollen. Dies streben eher ideologische Vertreter der Diktatur davor an.
Der Linken muss man jedoch eine höchst unbeholfene Aufarbeitung von DDR-Unrecht vorwerfen. Diese befindet sich auf der selben Stufe wie die unbeholfene Aufarbeitung des Nationalsozialismus der konservativen Mitte, was allerdings seit Gründung der Bundesrepublik keine Mehrheit davon abhielt, sie trotzdem zu wählen. Und dieser mitgeschleifte Rechtsdrall fällt uns heute auf die Füße, denn während das Fußvolk der Neuen Rechten aus der ostdeutschen Tiefebene kommt, stammen die Vordenker aus dem bürgerlichen Lager der alten Bundesrepublik - und finden paradoxerweise Dinge nötig und vertretbar, aufgrund derer wiederum die Linke zur "SED-Nachfolgerpartei" deklariert wird.

Ich weiß nicht, wie es dir geht, aber solche Absurditäten stören mich. Nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil damit durch Konstruktion einer scheinbaren Bedrohung von der tatsächlichen abgelenkt wird und der deutsche Michel es auch noch frisst.


----------



## Alreech (8. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir jetzt mal eine Analogie zum Verhalten der AfDler. Stell Dir vor, ich würde mit anderen "Rettern des Abendlandes" oder wie ich die Initiative nennen würde, vor Bayrische Kirchen gehen mit Plakaten_ "Alle Christen sind Kinderficker. Ihre Priester animieren sie dazu. Alle Christen abschieben"_
> 
> Was meinst Du. Wie lange würde es dauern, bis mir der erste bayrische Buar eine ordentliche Ohrfeige verpasst. Das machen wir dann schön in Großaufnahme und schreiben im Youtube Video_ "Christen unterdrücken mit Gewalt die Meinungsfreiheit". _Und sowas muss man dann nur oft genug machen. Lügen sind dann effektiv, wenn sie oft genug wiederholt werden. Das wissen die Thinktanks der Faschisten und fangen reihenweise naive Seelen.
> 
> Genau das sind die Lügen und Methoden des Faschisten. Damals wie heute. Und Menschen wie Du verteidigen diese spaltenden Provokationen. Anstatt die wenigen Straftäter, die es in allem Gesellschaftsschichten, Kulturen und Religionen gibt, zu finden und zu bestrafen, sind diese pauschalen Verunglimpfungen einfach nur widerwärtig, denke ich z.B. an Identitäre in Solingen zurück.


Du meinst solche Aktionen wie z.B. erst einen Kinderchor im Fernsehen ein Lied singen zu lassen  in dem ältere Mitmenschen pauschal als Umweltsäue bezeichnet werden, dann die entstehende Empörung noch aufzuheizen in dem man sie pauschal als Nazisäue bezeichnet?
Und wenn dann später eine Demo vor dem WDR stattfindet wird das als "rechter Aufmarsch"bezeichnet, während die Gegendemo auf der die Stalinisten von der MLPD ihre Fahne schwingen von einem Antifa-nahen Journalisten als "breiter zivilgesellschaftlicher Protest" geframet wird?

Ja, das kriegen die Thinktanks der rot lackierten Faschisten gut hin. Und Menschen wie Du verteidigen diese Hass und Hetze und bezichtigen andere die Gesellschaft zu spalten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Du meinst solche Aktionen wie z.B. erst einen Kinderchor im Fernsehen ein Lied singen zu lassen  in dem ältere Mitmenschen pauschal als Umweltsäue bezeichnet werden,


Ist denn in einer Zeit, in der AfD-Schreihälse Worte wie _"Drecksfotze"_ als geläufige Meinungsäußerung und "Sachkritik" definieren lassen der  Begriff "Umweltsau" großartig schlimm? Und ja, die Generation, die von 1950 bis 1980 die wirtschaftlichen Fäden in der Hand hielt, ist für unglaubliche Verschmutzung verantwortlich. Viele direkt, quasi alle, weil sie es geduldet haben. Ich nenne die Generation meiner Eltern auch so. Einzig zu dem Zweck, um sie in Diskussionen zu bringen und sie zu bitten, weniger Geld in Kreuzfahrten zu verschwenden und mehr in nachhaltige Projekte zu investieren.

Aber man sieht es wieder, wer die Satire nicht versteht. Rechte Gruppen organisieren Massen, ähhh, Kleinproteste, um für die Verantwortungslosigkeit zu demonstrieren. Jeder, ausnahmslos jeder der Generation versteht, dass in der Zeit verdammt viel Schindlunder getrieben wurde
- Kraftwerksfilter? wozu denn, Pseusokrupp trifft doch nur arme Kinder
- Kernkraftwerke?  Och ja, spätere Generationen werden dann schon Techniken haben, um das billig zu entsorgen
- Verklappung von radioaktiven Abfällen in der Nordsee? Konnten wir doch nicht wissen, dass das gefährlich ist
- Ozonloch? Ach, das waren unsere FCKWs? Meinste wirklich
- Chemische Giftmülldeponien? Die halten doch zwanzig Jahre. Und dann wird das schon irgendwer weg machen
- Baden in Flüssen? Lass die doch verschmutzt sein, gibt doch Badeanstalten

Das sind alles Milliardengräber

Hätten die Grünen nicht ab den achtziger Jahren massiv das Thema beackert, wäre wir heute noch viel schlimmer dran, weil die Ökofaschisten die gesamte Umwelt vergifteten. So waren sie, die Ökofaschisten, liebevoll "Umweltsau" genannt, denen immer noch weite Teile der AfD die Stange hält mit Klimawandelsleugnung etc. Und Du unterstützt es ja scheinbar auch. Passt ins Bild ....


----------



## Sparanus (8. Februar 2020)

Wobei das "Umweltsau" Lied ja auch noch Satire über und nicht für FFF war


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wobei das "Umweltsau" Lied ja auch noch Satire über und nicht für FFF war


Das verstehen die Rechten aber nicht.

Es sind alles nur Anlässe, in denen Pseudobetroffenen ihre politische Agenda durchbringen wollen. 
So ist das jedesmal, wenn die Faschisten angebliche Trauermärsche machen oder sonstiges. 

Erkennbar unglaubwürdig


----------



## JePe (8. Februar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Willst Du einen unterschrieben Befehl von Ramelow an die Antifa GmbH als Beweis?
> Das die Antifa zu Gewalt gegen FPD und CDU greifen wird war klar - und trotzdem gab es von den Linken im Vorfeld keine Aufrufe das zu unterlassen.
> So gesehen finden diese Angriffe und Bedrohungen mit Wissen und Zustimmung der Linken statt.



Gab es solche Aufrufe von der FDP? Nein? Dann sind die auch schuld. Denn schliesslich war ja klar, dass das passieren wuerde. Wie jetzt, das findest Du bekloppt?



Alreech schrieb:


> Du meinst solche Aktionen wie z.B. erst einen Kinderchor im Fernsehen ein Lied singen zu lassen in dem ältere Mitmenschen pauschal als Umweltsäue bezeichnet werden, dann die entstehende Empörung noch aufzuheizen in dem man sie pauschal als Nazisäue bezeichnet?



Eine Oma, die im Huehnerstall Motorrad faehrt, ist eine Umweltsau. Wenn ein Dutzend Kinder "meine Oma ..." singt, koennen sich folgerichtig hoechstens ein Dutzend Omas auf den Kittel getreten fuehlen. Was danach kam, war die von rechts angeheizte Skandalisierungsmaschinerie und ein beklagenswert unsouveraener Intendant, der sich dafuer auch noch entschuldigt hat. Charlie Hebdo ist Dir ein Begriff?  Waren die Attentaeter damals auch zu Recht erbost und die Getoeteten selbst schuld? Nein? Was ist der Unterschied? Ach Ja, richtig. Mal waren es Muslime, mal waren es besorgte Buerger, aufgewuehlte Patrioten und erlebnisorientierte Jugendliche. Ich stelle die Ereignisse ausdruecklich nicht gleich - weil diesmal niemand getoetet wurde - aber entweder halte ich die Freiheit der Kunst und der Meinung hoch und staerke denen, die sie ausueben, den Ruecken, oder ich beguenstige ein Klima, in dem Charlie Hebdo oder Walter Luebcke moeglich werden.



Alreech schrieb:


> Und wenn dann später eine Demo vor dem WDR stattfindet wird das als "rechter Aufmarsch"bezeichnet, während die Gegendemo auf der die Stalinisten von der MLPD ihre Fahne schwingen von einem Antifa-nahen Journalisten als "breiter zivilgesellschaftlicher Protest" geframet wird?



Wo wuerdest Du die "Bruderschaft Deutschland" denn verstandorten? Im linksliberalen Spektrum? Und es mag sein, dass auf einer Gegendemonstration (von mehreren) auch MLPD-Fahnen zu sehen sind. Das nennt man: Meinungsfreiheit. Die zu schuetzen war Dir doch wichtig, oder habe ich Dich da missverstanden? Oder bedeutet "Meinungsfreiheit" fuer Dich, dass es mir frei steht, mir Deine Meinung zu Eigen zu machen oder besser meinungsfrei zu sein?

So viele Fragen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es sind alles nur Anlässe, in denen pseudo Betroffenen ihre Politische Agenda durchbringen wollen.


Jeder, der eine Wohnung hat, ist vom Zahlungszwang für Medienmüll der ÖR betroffen.


----------



## JePe (8. Februar 2020)

Korrekt. Deal with it. Oder schreib Deinem Abgeordneten einen Brief. Oder melde eine Demo an. Oder starte eine Petition. Oder gruende eine Partei. Du hast viele Moeglichkeiten, Dich in einer Demokratie mit tatsaechlichen oder gefuehlten Missverhaeltnissen konstruktiv auseinanderzusetzen. "Mimimi, die da oben sind so gemein!" schreien ist prinzipiell auch eine davon, aber nicht unbedingt die am cleversten anmutende ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Jeder, der eine Wohnung hat, ist vom Zahlungszwang für Medienmüll der ÖR betroffen.


Du möchtest also wieder den Volksempfänger, gelle? 

Man hat aus dem Faschismus gelernt und die letzten kritischen Journalisten findest Du in öffentlich rechtlichen Medien. Selbst der Spiegel, in den fünfzigern und sechzigern noch das Maß des Aufklärungsjounalismus ist heute nur noch ein lauwarmes aufgekauftes Blättchen. Was hätten wir ohne gute Sender wie DLF, Arte, NDR etc für Nachrichten. Aber es ist klar, dass Faschisten gegen unabhängigen Journalismus alle möglichen Hebel in Bewegung setzen. Schau Dir einfach mal an, welcjhe Medien den Brexit massiv unterstützten und wem diese Medien gehören. Schau es Dir einfach an. Und der BBC droht auch der Untergang.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Februar 2020)

> Du möchtest also wieder den Volksempfänger, gelle?


Immerhin kann man damit dann auf Lang- und Mittelwelle bei Nacht auch Auslandsfunk hören.



> Man hat aus dem Faschismus gelernt und die letzten kritischen Journalisten findest Du in öffentlich rechtlichen Medien.


Kritisch gegenüber der AfD ist man, was gut ist. Aber gegenüber den Linken und den Linksextremen ist man da nicht so kritisch.


> Aber es ist klar, dass Faschisten gegen unabhängigen Journalismus alle möglichen Hebel in Bewegung setzen


Wenn ein Medium nicht unabhängig ist, dann die ÖR, denn da hocken politiknahe Leute drinnen, was sich auch an der Berichterstattung widerspiegelt (vergleiche mal NDR und BR, da sind Welten dazwischen).


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Kannst Du Dir ernsthaft ein Szenario vorstellen, bei dem rot-rot-gruen darauf angewiesen waere, dass braun *geschlossen* fuer Ramelow votiert, weil man ansonsten keine Mehrheit haette? Wenn Ja, hast Du eine Rechenschwaeche und wenn nicht, ist Dein Vergleich eine Nebelkerze.


Da ginge es ums Prinzip. So wie man jetzt die Sau durch die Medien getrieben hat müsste Ramelow die Wahl auch, wenn er ohne die Stimmen der AfD die absolute Mehrheit hätte, die Wahl ablehnen. 
Ich wette aber drrauf, dass das nicht passierrt. Weil man ja Marke "Ich mache Demokratie so wie sie mir gefällt" den Wunschkandidaten hat. 



JePe schrieb:


> Das kommt wie so oft auf den Kontext an. Wenn es in den ersten beiden Wahlgaengen nicht die erforderliche absolute Mehrheit fuer einen Kandidaten gibt, genuegt im dritten die relative.


Sorry, aber hätte man nach dem Wahlergebnis zusammengearbeitet und hätte sich RRG nicht auf bockig gestellt, hätte man sogar eine echte Mehrheit gehabt. 
Stattdessen auf eine Minderheitenregierung zu setzen bloß, damit man nicht mit der FDP zusammenarbeiten muss, hat nix mit Mehrheitswille zu tun. Das Wahlergebnis stand nunmal eben so, dass nur 42/90 Sitze auf RRG entfallen wären. 

Für den Mehrheitswillen hätte es also ne vierte Partei gebraucht.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und selbst da ging im rechten und (neo-) liberalen Lager das Gespenst um, es würden Heerscharen  an Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen in der Bundesrepublik aufschlagen.


Ähm... Man kann jetzt wirklich nicht abstreiten, dass durch die Öffnung der EU gegenüber der Ostblockstaaten in Verbindung mit der Wirtschafts- und Arbeitnehmerfreizügigkeit in gewissen Branchen durch billige Arbeitskräfte Lohndumping entstanden ist (Bau, Transport). 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und ja, die Generation, die von 1950 bis 1980 die wirtschaftlichen Fäden in der Hand hielt, ist für unglaubliche Verschmutzung verantwortlich. Viele direkt, quasi alle, weil sie es geduldet haben. Ich nenne die Generation meiner Eltern auch so. Einzig zu dem Zweck, um sie in Diskussionen zu bringen und sie zu bitten, weniger Geld in Kreuzfahrten zu verschwenden und mehr in nachhaltige Projekte zu investieren.


Nur mal so als kleiner Tipp: Meine Mutter war in dem genannten Zeitraum noch ne Jugendliche. Und ob die heutige Generation wirklich besser ist, kann man stark bezweifeln, eher ist die noch viel, viel schlimmer (Lebensmittelverschwendung, Streaming, übermäßiges Fliegen, übermäßig häufige (Fern-)Urlaubsreisen, die ganze Versmartung von überflüssigen Dingen, beim Kauf von Kleidung und Eletronik an "Hauptsache billig" statt an "Nachhaltig, Lokal und möglichst langlebig" denken, sich exotische Früchte ganzjähig einfliegen lassen... Alles Dinge, die mir auf die Schnelle einfallen...). 

Ich lebe und arbeite garantiert nicht dafür, um auf jeglichen Spaß zu verzichten und mein Geld in irgendwelche zweifelhaften Projekte zu versenken. Dafür zahlt man gerade hier in Deutschland einen Haufen Steuern, Abgaben und Sozialbeiträge - das ist auf gut Deutsch die Aufgabe vom Staat, entsprechnde Projekte zu unterstützen. Nicht meine. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> - Kraftwerksfilter? wozu denn, Pseusokrupp trifft doch nur arme Kinder
> - Kernkraftwerke?  Och ja, spätere Generationen werden dann schon Techniken haben, um das billig zu entsorgen
> - Verklappung von radioaktiven Abfällen in der Nordsee? Konnten wir doch nicht wissen, dass das gefährlich ist
> - Ozonloch? Ach, das waren unsere FCKWs? Meinste wirklich
> ...


Ich weiß ja nicht, aber gerade in der Zeit von 1950-1980 hatte man garantiert und völlig zurecht ganz andere Gedanken, als sich um den Umweltschutz zu kümmern. Der Krieg war gerade vorbei und dass man sich danach lieber erstmal wieder einen gewissen Lebensstandard aufgebaut hat ist wohl mehr wie verständlich. Hätte man das nicht in dem Maße wie damals gemacht, hätten wir hier vermutlich weit schlimmere Zustände wie in den Ostblockstaaten. Und joa... das System DDR ist auch nicht nur aus politischen Gründen gescheitert. 

Und seit 1980 gehts mit unserem CO2-Ausstoß pro Kopf, den ich desübrigen für unseren Lebensstandard für außerordentlich niedrig halte, stetig bergab.
Liste der Laender nach CO2-Emission pro Kopf – Wikipedia

In meinen Augen gibts kaum Staaten, die auch nur einen ansatzweise vergleichbaren Lebensstil (und zwar nicht nur was den Wohlstand, sondern auch vom Sozialen her...) und gleichzeitig einen nennenswert geringeren CO2-Ausstoß pro Kopf haben. 
Im Vergleich dazu gibts einen Haufen Staaten, die im Vergleich zu uns bestenfalls einen ansatzweise vergleichbaren Lebensstil haben, dabei aber einen (bedeutend) höheren CO2-Ausstoß pro Kopf haben. Und die meisten davon steigern ihren CO2-Ausstoß immer weiter. 

Den Erfolg, den Lebensstandard hochzuhalten und gleichzeitig stetig den CO2-Ausstoß pro Kopf zu senken hat man eben genau der "Generation Umweltsau" zu verdanken. Weil eben jene Generation die langfristigen und damit nachhaltigen, wirkenden Grundlagen gelegt hat. Die Grünen haben das Thema zwar ewig beackert, die hatten aber auch ewig nix zu sagen. Die stehen für mich eher für kurzfristige, wirkungslose, teure und freiheitseinschränkende Lösungen. 

Dafür dass man in letzter Zeit so starke Bemühungen um einen geringeren CO2-Ausstoß vorantreibt finde ich es übrigens wahnsinnig interessant, dass der CO2-Ausstoß bei nahezu allen Ländern extrem gestiegen ist. Deutschland steht da mit der Steigerung sogar noch vergleichsweise gut dar... 



JePe schrieb:


> Gab es solche Aufrufe von der FDP? Nein? Dann sind die auch schuld. Denn schliesslich war ja klar, dass das passieren wuerde. Wie jetzt, das findest Du bekloppt?


Ich weiß ja nicht, aber diese Rechtfertigung ist ähnlich hohl, wie wenn man bei Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik argumentiert, dass man ja damit rechnen konnte, dass es zunehmend rechte Gewalt und mehr Rassismus gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> ...Nur mal so als kleiner Tipp: Meine Mutter war in dem genannten Zeitraum noch ne Jugendliche. Und ob die heutige Generation wirklich besser ist, kann man stark bezweifeln, eher ist die noch viel, viel schlimmer (Lebensmittelverschwendung, Streaming, übermäßiges Fliegen, übermäßig häufige (Fern-)Urlaubsreisen, die ganze Versmartung von überflüssigen Dingen, beim Kauf von Kleidung und Eletronik an "Hauptsache billig" statt an "Nachhaltig, Lokal und möglichst langlebig" denken, sich exotische Früchte ganzjähig einfliegen lassen... Alles Dinge, die mir auf die Schnelle einfallen...). ....


Nichts davon mache ich, oder besser gesagt, nicht mehr,
Erst vorleben, dann kritisieren. Dann bist Du also auch
ein, wie war das neue Wort, _"Ökofaschist"_, weil Du in alter
christlicher Tradition meinst, Dir die Erde Untertan machen
zu müssen.

(Genesis 1,28 EU:  „Seid fruchtbar und mehrt euch, füllt die Erde und unterwerft sie und  waltet über die Fische des Meeres, über die Vögel des Himmels und über  alle Tiere, die auf der Erde kriechen!“).



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, aber gerade in der Zeit  von 1950-1980 hatte man garantiert und völlig zurecht ganz andere  Gedanken, als sich um den Umweltschutz zu kümmern.


Natürlich, ich mache den Menschen auch keinen Vorwurf. 
Aber zumindes theute mit unserem heutigen Wissen sollten
sie ihre Mittel nicht für weitere Verschwendung miussbrauchen.
Darüber kann man diskutieren, oder?

Der CO2 Ausstoß pro Kopf unterschlägt importierte Fertigprodukte
Und genau das machen wir seit vierzig Jahren. Energieaufwendige
Produktionen werden ausgelagert.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das verstehen die Rechten aber nicht.



Joar, aber scheinbar nicht nur die. Sonst hätte der WDR sich bei FFF und nicht bei den alten Leuten entschuldigt


----------



## HardwareHighlander (9. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Lüge! Das sagt er mit nicht einem Wort, er sagt klipp und klar, das er mit unserem bestehenden System arbeiten möchte, nur das Entscheidungen in höherer Geschwindigkeit fallen sollten



Nein, das sagt er eben nicht, was beweist, dass du das Interview gar nicht gesehen hast und hier nur herumpolterst.
Ich habe den relevanten Abschnitt schon in einem vorherigen Post zitiert, startend bei Minute 9:40, was dich der Lüge überführt.
Habeck stellt in diesem Interview widerholt das chinesische System als gangbare Lösung dar, weil das System mit dem hier in Deutschland arbeitet "analog arbeitet", und man sich aufgrund der fehlenden Entscheidungsgeschwindigkeit auch für das andere System entscheiden könne, was schlicht und ergreifend völlig absurd ist.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wieder eine totale Lüge, Habeck geht auf die Eröffnungsthese und ökonomisch-politischen Thesen von Precht ein, das die Chinesen schnellere politische und ökonomische Entscheidungen treffen.



Und vergleichst es hinsichtlich dessen mit unserer parlamentarischen Demokratie und stellt das chinesische System als das bessere dar für den Fall wenn nicht radikale und schnelle Schritte in unserem bestehenden System verwirklicht werden.
Das ist die Quintessenz des Interviews, man müsse sich entscheiden zwischen diesen Systemen und davon grenzt sich Habeck nicht wirklich ab, er schiebt immer nur ein kurzes "das wollen wir ein" aber deutet an, dass man das dennoch wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen wird, weil die schnellen, radikalen Schritte in unserem System nicht möglich sind.

Wie gesagt, schau Minute 9 bis 11 an.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wieder ein glasklare Lüge, ab 9:00 führt Harbeck die unterschiedlichen Systeme aus, unser "analoges" System und das zentalistische System (China) und macht klar, dass das zentalistische System effizienter ist, mit der gleichzeitigen Frage: Wollen wir das oder wollen wir das nicht?!



Du lässt genau den relevanten Part aus, wie albern ist das denn.



> _Man muss das zugeben, dass es so ist.. und dann muss man sich entscheiden, will man sich , will man daran festhalten, dass ein demokratisches System, das im Grunde dem Kern von Selbsbestimmung und auch Beteiligung von Menschen verpflichtet ist, noch ne Chance hat..dann muss man jetzt aber großer Geschwindigkeit radikale Schritte in der Politik einführen oder gibt man es auf und dann wird man zu zentralistischen System hingehen, die natürlich schneller sind..._





Don-71 schrieb:


> Ab 10:30 sagt er wortwörtlich: Diese Entscheidung kann man nicht ökonomisch treffen, sondern kannst du nur *Werte geleitet* treffen und er würde sagen ja das wollen wir bzw. ich will das (bezogen auf Werte geleitet), das ist sonnenklar in dem Interview und er macht es noch an 3-4 anderen Beispielen während des Interviews noch glasklarer.



Ja, weil er daran glauben muss. Er lässt aber mehrfach durchblicken, dass er es eigentlich gar nicht glaubt, diese Klimakrise mit dem jetzigen System in angemessener Zeit zu bewältigen.
Aber gut, du kannst den Quatsch den du dir da einreden willst gerne glauben.

Ich empfehle dir sein Buch zu lesen, vielleicht sorgt das dann für mehr Erleuchtung.
Ich hab es zumindest gelesen, liegt im Schrank.


----------



## JePe (9. Februar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> (...)müsste Ramelow die Wahl auch, wenn er ohne die Stimmen der AfD die absolute Mehrheit hätte, die Wahl ablehnen.



Warum? Weil er Dir nicht zusagt?



iGameKudan schrieb:


> (...)hätte sich RRG nicht auf bockig gestellt, hätte man sogar eine echte Mehrheit gehabt.



Ist das ein Trinkspiel oder hast Du neben einer Rechen- auch noch eine Leseschwaeche? Der Barbier von Erfurt hat rot-rot-gruen nicht mit der Regierungsbildung beauftragt (was immer noch mehr als realitaetsfreemd gewesen waere), sondern hat eine Regierungsbeteiligung beider Wahlgewinner (Linke, NSAfD) ausgeschlossen - aber kein Problem damit gehabt, sich von einer der beiden inthronisieren zu lassen.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> (...)aber diese Rechtfertigung ist ähnlich hohl(...)



Da waeren wir wohl mal einer Meinung. Mit der Einschraenkung, dass nicht ich der Konstrukteur nicht vorhandener Kausalitaeten bin, sondern das nur eine Replik war.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (9. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Warum? Weil er Dir nicht zusagt?



Nein, weil dann genauso von der AfD gewählt worden wäre - wie der FDP Mann und hier ging es alleine um alberne Symbolik, nicht wirklich um den demokratischen Entscheid.



JePe schrieb:


> aber kein Problem damit gehabt, sich von einer der beiden inthronisieren zu lassen.



Weil das in einer geheimen Wahl völlig irrelevant ist. Es kann völlig egal sein, wer hier wen wählt.
Am Ende wird dennoch keine Politik mit der AfD gemacht, es spielt ergo also überhaupt keine Rolle.
Aber das kapieren leider die wenigsten und verteifen sich auf ihre dumme Symbolik und wer profitiert von dem gespielten Aufschrei? Natürlich die AfD. Man arbeitet der Partei wieder zu, wie gehabt.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Nein, das sagt er eben nicht, was beweist, dass du das Interview gar nicht gesehen hast und hier nur herumpolterst.
> Ich habe den relevanten Abschnitt schon in einem vorherigen Post zitiert, startend bei Minute 9:40, was dich der Lüge überführt.
> Habeck stellt in diesem Interview widerholt das chinesische System als gangbare Lösung dar, weil das System mit dem hier in Deutschland arbeitet "analog arbeitet", und man sich aufgrund der fehlenden Entscheidungsgeschwindigkeit auch für das andere System entscheiden könne, was schlicht und ergreifend völlig absurd ist.
> 
> ...



Ich habe die Sendung bei Ausstrahlung gesehen und mir nochmal das ganze Video angesehen und sehr viele andere Leute auch und ich muss feststellen, dass du dem Interview und Thema einfach nicht gewachsen bist, weil du das Gesagte entweder nicht vearbeiten und in den Kontext des Themas stellen kannst oder einfach bewußt absolute Lügen verbreitest!
Und damit ist das Thema für mich auch durch!


----------



## Sparanus (9. Februar 2020)

Also wenn Don, ein durch und durch Konservativer, einen von den Grünen verteidigt, dann nicht weil er den so toll findet, sondern weil es hier um die Wahrheit geht.

Wirklich ein schönes Thema hier, egal wie ich mich mit vielen anderen hier thematisch streite, hier wissen wir worum es geht und was der moralische Kompass sagt.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (9. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Sendung bei Ausstrahlung gesehen...



Dann gehe doch mal auf den Part ein, den du hier weglässt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> und mir nochmal das ganze Video angesehen und sehr viele andere Leute auch und ich muss feststellen, dass du dem Interview und Thema einfach nicht gewachsen bist,...



Billiger persönlich Angriff, aber jetzt weiß ich ja was ich von dir zu halten habe.
Hiermit melde ich wirklich schwere Zweifel an, dass du CDU Mitglied bist, ich tippe eher auf Grüne oder Linke.



Don-71 schrieb:


> weil du das Gesagte entweder nicht vearbeiten und in den Kontext des Themas stellen kannst oder einfach bewußt absolute Lügen verbreitest!



Ja, du gehst ja nicht darauf ein, was er sagt. Prima Strategie.
Plumpe Argumentationsweise.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Also wenn Don, ein durch und durch Konservativer, einen von den Grünen verteidigt, dann nicht weil er den so toll findet, sondern weil es hier um die Wahrheit geht.



Und die Wahrheit ist, dass er sich dem System anbiedert, indem er es als Entscheidungsmöglichkeit zur Verfügung stellt und seine Abgrenzung davon so weich wie eine Windel ist.

Aber das bestätigt unter anderem wieder die AfD wie links und grünversifft der Mainstream ist, wenn man Habeck nach dem Mund redet und seine gefährlichen Thesen (unter anderem wenn man sein Buch gelesen hat) in die politische Mitte trägt. Manche sind halt auf dem rechten Auge blind und andere wiederum auf dem linken Auge. Die meisten hier auf dem linken Auge.

Die Grüne ist in Teilbereichen eine Art trojanisches Pferd, mit dem die pluralistische Demokratie mit einer reinen Technokratie ersetzt werden könnte und der Steigbügel dafür ist der Klimawandel, woraus sich dann wiederum  ein Totalitarismus nähren kann. Die AfD ist eher das Gegenteil davon, aber am Ende ist man wieder bei der Diktatur.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Februar 2020)

Ich bin nicht nur Mitglied der CDU, sondern bekleide für die Partei auch ein Ehrenamt und stelle dir vor, ich bin dafür sogar mit mehreren tausend Stimmen gewählt worden!


----------



## HardwareHighlander (9. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht nur Mitglied der CDU, sondern bekleide für die Partei auch ein Ehrenamt und stelle dir vor, ich bin dafür sogar mit mehreren tausend Stimmen gewählt worden!



Schön und gut, auf den konkreten Zusammenhang gehst du trotzdem nicht ein, was dich als Politiker sowieso disqualifiziert.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Februar 2020)

Er ist Politiker, kein Psychologe.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Februar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Du meinst solche Aktionen wie z.B. erst einen Kinderchor im Fernsehen ein Lied singen zu lassen  in dem ältere Mitmenschen pauschal als Umweltsäue bezeichnet werden,



Das Lied basiert auf dem alten Lied "meine Oma fährt im Hühnerstall" Motorrad und verwendet exakt dessen Struktur.
Preisfrage: War das ursprüngliche Lied auch eine pauschale Aussage über das Fahrverhalten (oder darüber, dass sie ihre Revolver am Strumpfband tragen etc.) *aller* bundesdeutschen Senioren, oder geht es nicht vielmehr darum, eine beispielhafte Oma zu beschreiben? Und nur wem der Schuh passt, der zieht ihn sich an?

Interessanterweise waren die Senioren selbst - abgesehen von den Interessenverbänden mit Profilierungsgebot - bei der ganzen Geschichte noch recht entspannt, was um so klarer macht, dass da eine angebliche Beleidigung der kompletten älteren Generation konstruiert wurde.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Joar, aber scheinbar nicht nur die. Sonst hätte der WDR sich bei FFF und nicht bei den alten Leuten entschuldigt



Und das war, wenn man so will, das eigentliche Skandälchen. Die Führung der Häuser des ÖR zeichnet sich durch eklatante Absenz von Cojones aus, wenn sie - statt eine absolut legitime satirisch Überspitzung ihrer Inhaltsschaffenden zu verteidigen - lieber den Berufsempörten hinten reinkriechen.

Es zeigt auch wunderbar die Bigotterie der ÖR-Kritiker: Da Programm ist ihnen grundsätzlich viel zu piefig, für Senioren gemacht und von äußeren Befindlichkeiten gesteuert, aber wenn sich eine Gelegenheit zum Austeilen ergibt, dann kann es gar nicht piefig genug sein und auf die Senioren muss man natürlich ganz besondere Rücksicht nehmen. Absolut ungeheuerlich, dass da auch nur eine einzige Oma exemplarisch als Umweltsau dargestellt wird, selbst wenn es eine durchaus existierende Haltung in Teilen der älteren Generation gegenüber Umweltthemen zutreffend beschreiben sollte ...


----------



## HardwareHighlander (9. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Er ist Politiker, kein Psychologe.



Und lässt den Teil, der relevant ist einfach weg, statt ihn zu diskutieren. 
Billige Argumentation. Dann kann ich ja auch den rechten Flügel der AFD so bisschen weglassen,  die machen ja die gleichen Andeutungen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Absolut ungeheuerlich, dass da auch nur eine einzige Oma exemplarisch als Umweltsau dargestellt wird...



Die Implikation ist aber eine andere, wenn ein Kinderchor das singt. 
Mein Mustang GT steht für Greta Thunberg.

Ich finde es zudem interessant wie du einerseits bei dem Thema Umweltsau schützend deine Hände über das Lied legst und davon schwafelst, dass ja nur eine Omma gemeint sei, aber dann gleichzeitig alle ÖR Kritiker in einen Topf wirfst.

Doppelmoral trifft es da sehr gut, zumal auch ÖR Befürworter das kritisiert haben.


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Das weiss ich doch. Frauen, Linke, Auslaender. Koennen sich ja verkuhpissen, wenn es ihnen in Deinem Doitschland nicht gefaellt?


Deutschland wird mit eu geschrieben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Deutschland wird mit eu geschrieben.


Du meinst so? Teutschland?


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Deutschland wird mit eu geschrieben.



Das vierte Reich kommt ohne "eu" aus.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Februar 2020)

Und es passiert genau das was ich schon gesagt habe.

Nach Thueringen-Wahl: AfD raet Abgeordneten zur Wahl von Ramelow – und der antwortet scharf - WELT


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und es passiert genau das was ich schon gesagt habe.


Aber damit macht sich doch auf die AfD vor ihren Wählern lächerlich und unseriös. 
Als destruktive Organisation ohne Ziele und Richtung ist sie obsolet. Hinweg mit 
diesem Vogelschiss der deutschen Geschichte


----------



## Don-71 (9. Februar 2020)

Man kann nur hoffen, das es eine gewisse Masse bei der AfD Wählern gibt, die das so sehen, ich glaube nicht wirklich dran, dazu ist die Partei schon zu radikal und viele Unterstützer ebenfalls.

Wir mögen da auch unterschiedliche "Hoffnungen"/Erwartungen haben, weil unsere Analysen, warum gibt es die AfD, deutlich differieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kann nur hoffen, das es eine gewisse Masse bei der AfD gibt, die das so sehen, ich glaube nicht wirklich dran.


Nein, ich auch nicht. Verblende Menschen rennen jedem Humbug hinterher. Damals wie heute. Wenn ich mir im Postillon die Stilblüten der Leserbriefe anschaue, die Samstag immer veröffentlich werden, erschaudere ich, was der rechte Mob in unmoderierten Foren wie Facebook von sich gut. Da schreit einen die Dummheit förmlich an.

Heute ist übrigens Gewitterwarnung. Nur mit Blitzableiter raus gehen. Ganz wichtig!


----------



## Don-71 (9. Februar 2020)

Brauchst du nur täglich das Welt-Online Forum anzuschauen, dann sieht man in Bezug auf die AfD Unterstützer sehr klar!

Edit:
Ich fühle mich da nicht gefährdet, aber du hast natürlich recht in Bezug auf einige andere Schreiberlinge hier im Forum.
Allerdings könnte so ein Stromstoss vielleicht eine heilsamme oder eine "anstossende" Wirkung haben.


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. Februar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Klar. Und Linksliberale die heute gemeinsame Sache mit Sozialisten machen und sich für schlau halten werden sich noch wundern wenn sie von den Schlägerbanden der Antifa in Lager verschleppt werden wenn sie ihre Rolle als nützlicher Idiot erfüllt haben.
> Das ist den SPD Politikern in der DDR passiert, das ist den Mitkämpfern Fidel Castros passiert und das ist den Liberalen im Iran passiert... aber hier in Deutschland kann das ja nicht passieren.


Soso die Antifa hat Leute in Lager verschleppt. Oder hat es vor. Was du nimmst, nimm weniger.





Alreech schrieb:


> Willst Du einen unterschrieben Befehl von Ramelow an die Antifa GmbH als Beweis?
> Das die Antifa zu Gewalt gegen FPD und CDU greifen wird war klar - und trotzdem gab es von den Linken im Vorfeld keine Aufrufe das zu unterlassen.
> So gesehen finden diese Angriffe und Bedrohungen mit Wissen und Zustimmung der Linken statt.



Wow. Verschwörungstheorien ala Antifa GmbH verbreiten und dafür Likes kasdieren. Unsere Rechten werden immer komischer. Wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis es selbst den Kameraden zu wirr wird? Oder sagt man sich da, gehört zu uns lassen wir ma machen?


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber damit macht sich doch auf die AfD vor ihren Wählern lächerlich und unseriös.


Nö, ganz im Gegenteil. Entweder hat man dann ein absolutes Paradebeispiel für die Doppelmoral von RRG (langfristiges und nachhaltiges Argument zugunsten der AfD), oder man hat Ramelow als Politiker des politischen Feindes verhindert (kurzfristiger Effekt zugunsten der AfD).
Wie ich es halt schon geahnt habe... Am Ende hat sich RRG mit diesem ganzen Rummel um das Nichtakzeptieren des Wahlergebnisses ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten. 

Man konnte wirklich damit rechnen, dass die AfD diesen Move unter Umständen abziehen wird. Daher finde ich es ziemlich witzig, dass RRG natürlich davon spricht, die AfD wollen nur Chaos verbreiten und die Demokratie zerstören. Kann sein, aber RRG hat sie erst dazu in die Lage versetzt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nö, ganz im Gegenteil. Entweder hat man dann ein absolutes Paradebeispiel für die Doppelmoral von RRG


Was faselst Du da? 

Erstens setzt Du Doppelmoral bei verantwortuingsbewussten demokratischen Politikern voraus. Das ist falsch. Doppelmoral zeigt die Aufräum AfD, die als erste Aktion im Bundestag eine massive Spendenaffairen hinlegte. Sinnvolle Politik kommt von den rechten Spaltern nicht.

Zweitens solltest Du nach mehrmaliger Erklärung den Unterschied verstehen, ob die stärkste Fraktion mit knapp der absoluten Mehrheit den Ministerpräsident stellt, oder ob eine Partei, wie wegen einer besoffenen Studenten WG, die falsche Kreuze machte, aus Versehen über die 5% Hürde und damit in den Landtag kam und mit Faschisten zusammen den beliebten Landesvater stürzt.

Was faselst Du also? Das sind rechte Parolen die Du bereitwillig aufnimmst und wiedergibst. Warum machst Du das? Ist Dir das nicht bewusst oder willst Du das?

Ich sehe nach der Aktion schon Wahlplakate der Linke bei der nächsten Wahl:

_"Sie wollen AfD wählen? Dann können Sie uns die Stimmen auch direkt geben
Die Linken"_


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Februar 2020)

> Erstens setzt Du Doppelmoral bei verantwortuingsbewussten demokratischen Politikern voraus


Was ist es denn sonst, die Linken wollen Kämmerichs Rücktritt, weil er von der AfD gewählt wurde und wenn Ramelow von denen gewählt wird soll er gefälligst den Hintern in der Hose haben auch zurückzutreten. 


> > Was faselst Du also? Das sind rechte Parolen die Du bereitwillig aufnimmst und wiedergibst. Waruim machst Du das? Ist Dir das nicht bewusst oder willst Du das?
> 
> 
> Wenn hier jemand faselt, dann definitiv du.
> Wenn die das von der FDP fordern ist es nur konsequent wenn sie es selbst auch machen. Klar, das passt unseren Linken hier ganz und gar nicht, aber das gefällt mir um so besser.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2020)

die Afd hat doch ganz klar gezeigt, dass sie keinerlei Interesse an Regierungsverantwortung oder Gestaltung hat.
Die wollen nur stören und verhindern.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Februar 2020)

> Die wollen nur stören und verhindern.


Ist mir aber lieber dass es gar keine Regierung gibt als eine Linke.
Wenn es keine gibt können auch keine neuen, einschränkenden Gesetze erlassen werden. Belgien hatte auch ne lange Zeit keine Regierung, hat auch nicht geschadet.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was ist es denn sonst, die Linken wollen Kämmerichs Rücktritt, weil er von der AfD gewählt wurde und wenn Ramelow von denen gewählt wird soll er gefälligst den Hintern in der Hose haben auch zurückzutreten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal eine kurze Frage, warum sollte er zurücktrten müssen, wenn er die Wahl z.B. gar nicht annimmt?
Ich finde es ganz schön peinlich über einen RÜCKTRITT zu sprechen, wenn es noch gar keine Wahl gegeben hat und wir nicht wissen wie Ramelow sich verhalten wird. Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das er die Wahl zumindestens dann nicht annehmen wird, wenn es im 1. und 2. Wahlgang passiert, da steckt Ramelow jetzt genauso in der Zwickmühle und genau das will die AfD erreichen. Wie das dann aufgelöst wird, werden wir sehen.
Bis jetzt hat aber Ramelow nicht das gemacht was Kemmerich gemacht hat, aslo halte dich mal mit Rücktrittsforderungen zurück!


----------



## JePe (9. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist mir aber lieber dass es gar keine Regierung gibt als eine Linke.
> Wenn es keine gibt können auch keine neuen, einschränkenden Gesetze erlassen werden. Belgien hatte auch ne lange Zeit keine Regierung, hat auch nicht geschadet.



Bist Du Thueringer? Bezweifle ich. Selbst wenn, sieht eine deutliche Mehrheit es anders und favorisiert eine von Ramelow gefuehrte Koalition. Wenn Du Dich dadurch in irgendwelchen Freiheiten (welche?) eingeschraenkt fuehlst, ist das zunaechst mal Dein Problem (und kannst Du ja einen Ausreiseantrag ins nicht weit entfernte Bayern stellen).

Immerhin bist Du ehrlich genug zuzugeben, dass Du Faschisten O.K. findest, wenn damit nur links verhindert wird. Womit sich der Kreis schliesst und die Geschichte tatsaechlich wiederholt.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist mir aber lieber dass es gar keine Regierung gibt als eine Linke.
> Wenn es keine gibt können auch keine neuen, einschränkenden Gesetze erlassen werden. Belgien hatte auch ne lange Zeit keine Regierung, hat auch nicht geschadet.



Was hat die Linke denn in den letzten Jahren in Thüringen so alles falsch gemacht? Erklär doch mal.
Oder anders gesagt, was hätte denn eine CDU FDP Koalition besser gemacht?
Immerhin hat die CDU ja viele Jahre in Thüringen die Koalition angeführt. 2014 hat es aber nicht gereicht um in Regierungsverantwortung zu kommen.
Und ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass Thüringen in den letzten 5 Jahren den Bach herunter gegangen ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> ....  sieht eine deutliche Mehrheit es anders ....


Ramelow tritt nur an, wenn die CDU vor seiner Kandidatur eine klare Position für ihn bezieht. Also liegt es an der CDU Stellung zu beziehen. Mit den Faschisten haben sie zusammen gewählt, schauen wir also, ob sie auch Demokraten unterstützen. Wenn nicht, wird die CDU in der nächsten Wahl aber ein richtiges Problem bekommen.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ramelow tritt nur an, wenn die CDU vor seiner Kandidatur eine klare Position für ihn bezieht. Also liegt es an der CDU Stellung zu beziehen. Mit den Faschisten haben sie zusammen gewählt, schauen wir also, ob sie auch Demokraten unterstützen. Wenn nicht, wird die CDU in der nächsten Wahl aber ein richtiges Problem bekommen.



Es wird außer Enthaltungen nichts geben, das ist in der momentanen Lage abzusehen, das mit aktiven Stimmen für Ramelow wird nicht passieren und das ist auch richtig so, weil die Linke immer noch ein politischer Gegner ist.
Dieses Spektakel von letzter Woche jetzt für "Erpressung" zu benutzen halte ich für ziemlich schlechten Stil, weil ich kann nicht meine politischen Überzeugungen über Board werfen und nun aktiv einen politischen Gegener wählen müssen. 



> Mit den Faschisten haben sie zusammen gewählt,



Jetzt wirst du aber ziemlich populistisch meine Liebe und wenn du die einschlägigen Zeitungen gelesen hast weiß du auch, das der Satz so haltlos ist. 
Man kann zu 100% davon ausgehen das die Fraktion nach allem was wir wissen von Mohring hinter die Fichte geführt wurde, deshalb hat er auch keinen Rückhalt mehr und muss gehen.

Ich weiß das es gerade gut schmeckt, die CDU immer schön in die faschistische Ecke zu stellen, das entspricht aber nicht der Wahrheit und du willst dich doch nicht wirklich auf Seahawks Niveau begeben.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Erstens setzt Du Doppelmoral bei verantwortuingsbewussten demokratischen Politikern voraus. Das ist falsch.


Doppelmoral ist es in meinen Augen, wenn man den Kandidaten des politischen Feindes mit der Nazikeule (für die es nachwievor keine Grundlage gibt) aus dem Amt jagt, gleichzeitig aber (sofern die AfD den Move wirklich abzieht) die Wahl annehmen würde, sobald der (linke) Wunschkandidat gewinnt.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Doppelmoral zeigt die Aufräum AfD, die als erste Aktion im Bundestag eine massive Spendenaffairen hinlegte. Sinnvolle Politik kommt von den rechten Spaltern nicht.


Leichen im Keller hat jede Partei. Ich erinnere nur mal daran, aus welchen Parteien Die Linke entstanden ist. Die Grünen haben sich auch schon den ein oder anderen Bock geleistet. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Zweitens solltest Du nach mehrmaliger Erklärung den Unterschied verstehen, ob die stärkste Fraktion mit knapp der absoluten Mehrheit den Ministerpräsident stellt,


RRG hatte im Landtag keine Mehrheit. 42/90 Sitze bzw. 44,4% aller Stimmen bei der Landtagswahl im Jahre 2019. Das Wahlergebnis hinsichtlich des Ministerpräsidenten stand im dritten Wahlgang 44:45 zugunsten von Kemmerich. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> oder ob eine Partei, wie wegen einer besoffenen Studenten WG, die falsche Kreuze machte, aus Versehen über die 5% Hürde und damit in den Landtag kam und mit Faschisten zusammen den beliebten Landesvater stürzt.


Kemmerich wurde nunmal halt von der AfD (und der CDU) gewählt. Man hat ihn genau mit dem Argument wieder aus dem Amt gejagt. 
Wo wäre es denn keine Doppelmoral, wenn die AfD jetzt Ramelow wählt und das Argument der AfD-Stimmen damit hinfällig wäre?

_


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:



			"Sie wollen AfD wählen? Dann können Sie uns die Stimmen auch direkt geben
Die Linken"
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Das kommt dann vielleicht bei Linken-Wählern bzw. entsprechenden Sympathisanten an, aber wenn die AfD wieder um Stimmen buhlt und Unentschlossene versucht zu ködern, wäre das ein gefundenes Fressen für die. Am Ende verleiht man der AfD dadurch nur mehr Wähler. 

Mein einziges Anliegen hier war, dass man Kemmerich unterstellt, man hätte mit Faschisten zusammengearbeitet und ist, dass man der AfD jetzt überhaupt erst die Möglichkeit gegeben hat, so richtig Chaos zu stiften. Wiegesagt... In meinen Augen hätte man auch einfach konstruktiv mit der FDP zusammenarbeiten können. Man hätte dann eine echte Mehrheit im Landtag gehabt (47/90 Sitze), die AfD wäre nicht an der Macht gewesen, die AfD hätte nicht die Möglichkeit bekommen Chaos zu stiften und am Ende hätte RRG mit 42/90 Sitzen trotzdem den wesentlichen Machtanteil gehabt.

Und glaube mir, ich habe kein Interesse an einer Macht der AfD. Wirklich nicht. Deswegen kam ich oben bei deiner Aussage "Sinnvolle Politik kommt von den rechten Spaltern eh nicht" auch nicht mit "Wie soll denn auch sinnvolle Politik kommen, wenn man der AfD auch keine Chance gibt". Um der AfD die Chance zu geben sinnvolle Politik zu machen müsste man sie erstmal mitmischen lassen. Da habe ich aber ebenso wenig Interesse dran wie du.


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. Februar 2020)

Stimmt keinen Grund. Wenn man mal die ganzen Entgleisungen von Spitzenpolitikern der AfD weglässt. Ich lasse da mal die ganzen Fanseiten bzw offiziellen Facebookseiten raus wo in den Kommentaren Gift und Galle gespuckt wird, aber Kritik sofort gelöscht wird


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Februar 2020)

> Mit den Faschisten haben sie zusammen gewählt, schauen wir also, ob sie auch Demokraten unterstützen.


Ersterem kann ich zustimmen, Letzterem auf keinen Fall. Man bedenke wie demokratisch die Vorgänger der Linken, die SED war. Da hocken noch Leute aus der SED drinnen und ihre Pläne sind noch wie früher.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Februar 2020)

> Mein einziges Anliegen hier war, dass man Kemmerich unterstellt, man hätte mit Faschisten zusammengearbeitet und ist, dass man der AfD jetzt überhaupt erst die Möglichkeit gegeben hat, so richtig Chaos zu stiften. Wiegesagt... In meinen Augen hätte man auch einfach konstruktiv mit der FDP zusammenarbeiten können. Man hätte dann eine echte Mehrheit im Landtag gehabt (47/90 Sitze), die AfD wäre nicht an der Macht gewesen, die AfD hätte nicht die Möglichkeit bekommen Chaos zu stiften und am Ende hätte RRG trotzdem den wesentlichen Machtanteil gehabt.



Das ist politisch wirklich völlig naiv und vor allen dingen wie das ganze gelaufen ist!
Der einzig gangbare und für alle Seiten gesichtswahrende Weg wäre gewesen, Kemmerich hätte die Wahl nicht angenommen und das weiß auch jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch. Wie immer im Leben ist es so, wer A sagt muss auch B sagen können und die Konsequenzen seines Handelns erstens einschätzen können und zweitens dafür auch Verantwortung übernehmen.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist politisch wirklich völlig naiv und vor allen dingen wie das ganze gelaufen ist!
> Der einzig gangbare und für alle Seiten gesichtswahrende Weg wäre gewesen, Kemmerich hätte die Wahl nicht angenommen und das weiß auch jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch. Wie immer im Leben ist es so, wer A sagt muss auch B sagen können und die Konsequenzen seines Handelns erstens einschätzen können und zweitens dafür auch Verantwortung übernehmen.


Nochmal: Prinzipiell wäre das von vornherein der beste Weg gewesen, keine Frage. Von vornherein konnte man in meinen Augen aber damit rechnen, dass im Falle einer Neuwahl die AfD die Möglichkeit nutzt zusätzlich Chaos zu stiften, indem damit gedroht wird, die Linken zu wählen. Daher wäre für mich in meinen Augen eine konstruktive Zusammenarbeit mit der FDP sinnvoller gewesen, als Kemmerich mit der (in Hinsicht auf eine Zusammenarbeit zwischen FDP und AfD unbegründete) Nazikeule aus dem Amt zu jagen. 

Die Sache ist jetzt eh erstmal gegessen, interessant wird es halt, wenn die AfD den Move abzieht und wirklich links wählt.


----------



## JePe (9. Februar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> In meinen Augen hätte man auch einfach konstruktiv mit der FDP zusammenarbeiten können. Man hätte dann eine echte Mehrheit im Landtag gehabt (47/90 Sitze)(...)



Stellst Du Dich so doof oder ... ?

Der Friseur hat rot-rot-gruen *K E I N E* Zusammenarbeit angeboten; egal, wie oft Du den Quark hier noch aufruehrst. Er wollte mit CDU. Gruenen und SPD ueber eine Regierungsbildung sprechen, die beiden Wahlgewinner - Linke und NSAfD - dagegen ausklammern. Hat sich aber zuvor mit NSAfD-Stimmen waehlen lassen. Wollte also tatsaechlich nur den Wahlsieger ausklammern. Und dem Stimmvieh das dann als "Regierung der Mitte" kredenzen. Was Gruene und SPD abgelehnt haben - weil es anmassend ist, mit Ach und Krach in den Landtag zu kommen, dann aber Ministerpraesident sein zu wollen. Kemmerichs "echte Mehrheit" haette also ehrfurchtsgebietende 26 Stimmen (21 CDU, 5 FDP) betragen. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu begreifen? Selbst mit den Stimmen von Gruenen und SPD waeren es 39 gewesen. Womit Du Deine Mehrheitsergreifungsphantasien fuetterst, ist mir absolut schleierhaft.

Kemmerich und Mohring wollten um jeden Preis, gerne auch den des politischen Anstandes, "links verhindern" und dafuer im Zweifel auch mit dem Faschisten Hoecke kooperieren. Die FDP war von dem Gedanken an einen Ministerpraesidentenposten nach neuester Erkenntnislage gar so berauscht, dass die Bundes-CDU Kemmerichs Ruecktritt* mit der Drohung erzwingen musste, alle Landesregierungen mit FDP-Beteiligung zu verlassen, sollte Kemmerich den Stuhl nicht raeumen.

*Liegt inzwischen eigentlich ein Ruecktrittsschreiben von Kemmerich vor? Denn so blitz(sic!)artig, wie er sich am 5. hat ins Amt waehlen lassen, so quaelend langsam tritt er nun von ihm zurueck. Seinen Ruecktritt muendlich erklaert hatte er gestern um 15 Uhr, bis zum Abend lag aber das erforderliche Schreiben noch nicht vor. Aber vielleicht sehe ich das auch zu verkrampft. Ein Fuehrer, ein Wort. Wird schon schiefgehen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es wird außer Enthaltungen nichts geben,


Was aber eine klare Haltung ist, die im dritten Wahlgang auch reicht.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Stellst Du Dich so doof oder ... ?
> 
> Der Friseur hat rot-rot-gruen *K E I N E* Zusammenarbeit angeboten; egal, wie oft Du den Quark hier noch aufruehrst. Er wollte mit CDU. Gruenen und SPD ueber eine Regierungsbildung sprechen, die beiden Wahlgewinner - Linke und NSAfD - dagegen ausklammern.


Danke für das Update. Mein ich jetzt ernst. Mein Kenntnisstand war bisher, dass die Gespräche Gesamt-RRG angeboten wurden.



JePe schrieb:


> Hat sich aber zuvor mit NSAfD-Stimmen waehlen lassen.


Und was ist daran so schlimm? Die AfD hätte davon nix gehabt. 



JePe schrieb:


> Kemmerich und Mohring wollten um jeden Preis, gerne auch den des politischen Anstandes, "links verhindern" und dafuer im Zweifel auch mit dem Faschisten Hoecke kooperieren.


Nochmals - CDU und FDP haben es von vornherein ausgeschlossen, mit der AfD zusammenzuarbeiten. Das man Links sogar um jeden Preis (d.h. sogar durch eine Koalition mit der AfD) hätte verhindern wollen ist eine ähnliche FakeNews wie mein Unwissen, das ich hier verbreitet hab. Wäre das nämlich tatsächlich wahr, dass man mit der AfD hätte koalieren wollen, hätte ich diesen ganzen Aufschrei nachvollziehen können und garantiert nicht gegen das Verhalten von RRG gewettert. 

Nur da habe ich tatsächlich sogar mal gegooglet gehabt. Es gab nach der Thüringen-Wahl durchaus einen Brief von Höcke an die FDP-Fraktion bzw. Kemmerich, dies hat Kemmerich auch bestätigt, im gleichen Atemzug aber jegliche Zusammenarbeit ausgeschlossen. 

Und: Unser Demokratiesystem mit den Regierungskoalitionen bietet halt auch die Möglichkeit, einen Wahlsieger auszustechen. 

In meinen Augen bleibt trotz der neuen Erkenntis dennoch der fade Beigeschmack dass, wäre es nur darum gegangen eine Einflussnahme der AfD zu verhindern, man durchaus auch hätte Schwarz-Rot-Grün-Gelb in Betracht ziehen müssen.


----------



## Eckism (9. Februar 2020)

Ob einen das gefällt oder nicht, die AFD wurde von den Bürgerinnen und Bürgern gewählt, somit gehören sie auch zur Demokratie von Deutschland/Thüringen...was auch immer. Was hier in der Politik gerade abgeht, ist keine Demokratie mehr. Die linken spielen Kindergarten, dem einen wird mit Mord und Totschlag + Familie gedroht und sein Haus beschmiert, Muddi Merkel feuert die Leute, weil niemandem das Ergebnis gefällt usw. Man sollte im Blick haben, das die AFD immer stärker wird und es definitiv ein Riesenfehler ist, diese Partei komplett auszugrenzen, das geht in ein paar Jahren richtig nach hinten los. Und momentan sind die linken ja eher die gewaltbereitere Gruppierung in Deutschland.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Februar 2020)

Ja Halle, Lübke und Co waren auch die Linksextremen...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Februar 2020)

> Man sollte im Blick haben, das die AFD immer stärker wird und es definitiv ein Riesenfehler ist, diese Partei komplett auszugrenzen, das geht in ein paar Jahren richtig nach hinten los.


Vor allem in Thüringen wird das mit Björn Höcke, der sich auch gerne auf NPD-Demos rumtreibt (NPD erfüllt Bedingungen für Parteiverbot), wird das ziemlich unschön enden können.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja Halle, Lübke und Co waren auch die Linksextremen...



Wir haben definitiv auch ein Problem mit Rechtsextremismus, siehe Halle, Lübke, NSU usw.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und momentan sind die linken ja eher die gewaltbereitere Gruppierung in Deutschland.



Wie viele Menschen wurden denn in den letzten Jahren von gewaltbereiten Linken ermordet?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Menschen wurden denn in den letzten Jahren von gewaltbereiten Linken ermordet?



Ermordet meines Wissens keine, aber angegriffen, bedroht, Fahrzeuge und Häuser demoliert usw.
Man sieht ja wie die mittlerweile auf Polizisten losgehen, weil ihnen die Randale nicht erlaubt wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ob einen das gefällt oder nicht, die AFD wurde von den Bürgerinnen und Bürgern gewählt,


Das ist das Problem, nicht die Lösung.

Es sind Faschisten, die unsere Verfassung aushebeln wollen. Genau wie vor 90 Jahren. Und Du meinst ganzt naiv, die AfD und insbesondere die NSAfD in Thüringen ist eine ganz normale demokratische Padtei. Ja hakt es noch?
_*______________________________
Ist Bernd Höcke ein Faschist?*

__"... Zweitens  stellten die Richter fest, dass die Bezeichnung „Faschist“ für Bernd  Höcke keine „Schmähkritik“ ist, weil es um eine „Auseinandersetzung in  der Sache“ gehe, nicht nur um die Abwertung der Person. ...

... Sie verweisen  vielmehr auf eine Vielzahl von Indizien, die die Kläger vorgebracht  hatten. Damit hätten sie „in ausreichendem Umfang glaubhaft gemacht,  dass ihr Werturteil nicht aus der Luft gegriffen ist, sondern auf einer  überprüfbaren Tatsachengrundlage beruht“. ...

__... Konkret hatten die Eisenacher Kläger auf die Einschätzung von Sozialwissenschaftlern verwiesen, auf Höckes Dresdener Rede (in der er eine „erinnerungspolitische Wende um 180 Grad“ gefordert hatte) sowie auf Presseberichte über andere Höcke-Äußerungen im „faschistischen Sprachduktus“. ...

... Vor allem  aber argumentierten die Kläger mit Höckes Interview-Buch „Nie zweimal in  denselben Fluss“ von 2018. Dort habe er die Notwendigkeit eines neuen  Führers propagiert, vor dem „Volkstod durch Bevölkerungsaustausch“  gewarnt und Andersdenkende als „brandige Glieder“ bezeichnet. Mit Blick  auf die von ihm angestrebte Umwälzung stelle er fest, dass „wir leider  ein paar Volksteile verlieren werden, die zu schwach oder nicht willens  sind“ mitzumachen. ..."_
Ist Bjoern Hoecke ein Faschist?: Ein zulaessiges Werturteil - taz.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Februar 2020)

> Das ist das Problem, ncht die Lösung.


Das löst man aber nicht durch Ausgrenzung, die Leute müssen sich selbst davon überzeugen, dass Björn Höcke das derzeitige Staatssystem abschaffen will.


----------



## Slezer (9. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem, ncht die Lösung.
> 
> Es sind Faschisten, die unsere Verfassung aushebeln wolle. Genau wie vor 90 Jahren. Und Du meist ganzt naiv, die AfD un insbesondere die NSAfD in Thüringen ist eine ganz normale demokratische Padtei. Ja hakt es noch`?


Hast du Alkohol getrunken?


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ermordet meines Wissens keine, aber angegriffen, bedroht, Fahrzeuge und Häuser demoliert usw.
> Man sieht ja wie die mittlerweile auf Polizisten losgehen, weil ihnen die Randale nicht erlaubt wird.



Ach so. Es ist also schlimmer, wenn Eigentum zerstört wird als wenn Menschen getötet werden?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Es ist also schlimmer, wenn Eigentum zerstört wird als wenn Menschen getötet werden?



Selbstverständlich sind Morde schlimmer, ich will aber auch keinerlei Unterstützung des Linksextremismus, der definitiv vorhanden ist und in der Vergangenheit (RAF, schon etliche Jahre her) ähnlich brutal wie Rechtsextremismus war.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich sind Morde schlimmer, ich will aber auch keinerlei Unterstützung des Linksextremismus, der definitiv vorhanden ist und in der Vergangenheit (RAF, schon etliche Jahre her) ähnlich brutal wie Rechtsextremismus war.



Welche Unterstützung für Linksextremismus?
Wer Polizisten mit Steinen bewirft, begeht eine Straftat und wird dafür angeklagt und verurteilt. Ganz einfach.
Genauso wer ein Flüchtlingsheim anzündet. Straftat -- Anklage -- Verurteilung.
Der NSU hat aber mehrere Menschen ermordet und der Verfassungsschutz hat sie mindestens gedeckt.
Der Mord an Lübcke ist bis heute nicht aufgeklärt.
Dazu kommen die Anfeindungen gegenüber Kommunalpolitiker oder Journalisten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Februar 2020)

> Dazu kommen die Anfeindungen gegenüber Kommunalpolitiker oder Journalisten.


Gegen Politiker geht es auch bei den Linken, sogar gegen FDP und CDU und nicht nur AfD.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Gegen Politiker geht es auch bei den Linken, sogar gegen FDP und CDU und nicht nur AfD.


Du willst uns jetzt also erklären, dass der CDU Politiker Walter Lübke von Linkenermordet wurde?

Ja hakt es noch? Lügende Verdreher der Realität.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du willst uns jetzt also erklären, dass der CDU Politiker Walter Lübke von Linkenermordet wurde?
> 
> Ja hakt es noch?



Bei dir hakt es.
Dass FDP-Politiker angegriffen werden ist klar, ist erst vor wenigen Tagen passiert.
Und ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass Lübcke von Linken ermordet wurde, zitiere doch mal, wo ich das behauptet haben soll.


----------



## Eckism (9. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Unterstützung für Linksextremismus?
> Wer Polizisten mit Steinen bewirft, begeht eine Straftat und wird dafür angeklagt und verurteilt. Ganz einfach.
> Genauso wer ein Flüchtlingsheim anzündet. Straftat -- Anklage -- Verurteilung.
> Der NSU hat aber mehrere Menschen ermordet und der Verfassungsschutz hat sie mindestens gedeckt.
> ...



Die Linken haben zumindest die Drohungen gegen Kemmerich und seiner Familie und Schmierereien am Haus verurteilt, schweigen sagen manchmal auch viel aus.
Bei der NSU bin ich mir eigentlich sicher, das die nicht nur vom Verfassungsschutz gedeckt wurden, es gibt leider auch viele "Rechte" bei der Polizei.
Die Anfeindungen gegenüber Politikern und deren Familie sehen wir ja gerade schön in Thüringen...das sind garantiert keine Rechten, die da auf Krawall aus sind.

Ich bin übrigens kein AFD Wähler oder sonstig in eine Richtung gepolt, nur halte ich die Linksextremen auf Dauer für gefährlicher, weil eigentlich nur die Rechtsextremen(kann ich im übrigen auch nicht Leiden) beobachtet werden. 
Den Höcke halte ich aber auch für nen Nazi, der sollte weg.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ermordet meines Wissens keine, aber angegriffen, bedroht, Fahrzeuge und Häuser demoliert usw.
> Man sieht ja wie die mittlerweile auf Polizisten losgehen, weil ihnen die Randale nicht erlaubt wird.


Wenn ich die Statistik richtig im Kopf habe geht linke Gewalt stetig zurück. Oder wie viel hört man noch von Ausschreitungen am ersten Mai? Immer weniger. 





DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das löst man aber nicht durch Ausgrenzung, die Leute müssen sich selbst davon überzeugen, dass Björn Höcke das derzeitige Staatssystem abschaffen will.


Nein, denn das ist im Zweifel dann wenn es zu spät ist. Und dann haben wir vielleicht nicht das Glück das man in Österreich hatte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> .... nur halte ich die Linksextremen auf Dauer für gefährlicher, weil eigentlich nur die Rechtsextremen(kann ich im übrigen auch nicht Leiden) beobachtet werden.
> Den Höcke halte ich aber auch für nen Nazi, der sollte weg.


Darum geht es in diesem Thema, genau wie 1930. Jaja, die Rechtsextremen sind nicht gefährlich. Wenn Du meinst. Andere meinen etwas anderes. Wo immer AfD Politiker in Parlamenten auftauchen, ist die Redekultur dahin und werden andere Abgeordnete bedroht. Es ist nicht Höcke alleine Faschist, das ist der gesamte Flügel, also die Thüringer AfD.

Man kann die Augen zu machen und sich dann wieder wundern, oder man kann diesesmal VORHER einschreiten und der AfD eine rote Karte zeigen.Aber die deutschen Mitläufer, wie die thüringer FDP oder CDU, sind wieder ruhig und im Tiefen Herzen ähnlich veranlagt. Es ist deutsche Kultur, nach unten zu treten und nach oben zu Bückeln. Einfach mal Hermann Hesse lesen. Es ist erschreckend aktuell.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:  Internet


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Februar 2020)

> Wo immer AfD Politiker in Parlamenten auftauchen, ist die Redekultur dahin und werden andere Abgeordnete bedroht.


Von AfD-Abgeordneten?
Warum zeigen die das nicht?
Ich habe bisher noch nicht gehört, dass die AfD-Politiker selbst andere Politiker bedrohen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Von AfD-Abgeordneten?


Genau! Von ihrer neuen Schutzstaffel, den Hooligans, die sie mit in die Parlamente bringen, 
Bundestag: Mitarbeiter fuehlen sich von AfD-Angestellten bedroht - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Statistik richtig im Kopf habe geht linke Gewalt stetig zurück. Oder wie viel hört man noch von Ausschreitungen am ersten Mai? Immer weniger. Nein, denn das ist im Zweifel dann wenn es zu spät ist. Und dann haben wir vielleicht nicht das Glück das man in Österreich hatte.



Der oberpatriot in Österreich  wollte ja seinen Heimatland verschachern   was macht er eigentlich?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Genau! Von ihrer neuen Schutzstaffel, den Hooligans, die sie mit in die Parlamente bringen,
> Bundestag: Mitarbeiter fuehlen sich von AfD-Angestellten bedroht - DER SPIEGEL



Vielleicht sollte man für alle in den Parlamenten die Waffen verbieten. Bei den Besuchern wird nämlich alles pingelig kontrolliert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man für alle in den Parlamenten die Waffen verbieten. Bei den Besuchern wird nämlich alles pingelig kontrolliert.


Halten wir also fest: 

Seit AfD Abgeordnete in Parlamenten sind, werden demokratische Abgeordnete bedroht. Halten wir das einfach mal so fest. Als die phösen Linken in die Parlamte einzogen, blieb es komischerweise ganz friedlich. Sehr komisch oder gerade nicht, weil Linke die Menschenrechtre akzeptieren und anderen Menschen Respekt gegenüber bringen? Aber das wird rechte Relativer nicht davon abhalten, verfassungstreue Abgeordnete zu verunglimpfen, um damit die ständigen Verfassungsbrüche der AfD Politiker klein zu reden..


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Februar 2020)

> Als die phösen Linken in die Parlemte einzogen, blieb es komischerweise ganz friedlich. Sehr komisch oder?


Kann ich nicht beurteilen, mir sind keine Drohungen von linken Politikern bzw. deren Mitarbeitern gegenüber anderen Politikern in Parlamenten bekannt.



> Seit AfD Abgeordnete in Parlamenten sind, werden demokratische Abgeordnete betroht


Das muss abgestellt werden. Ich würde Waffen da generell verbieten und Mitarbeitern, die andere bedrohen, gehört ein Hausverbot erteilt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das muss abgestellt werden.


Und wie stellt man das am nachhaltigsten ab? Indem man keine Rechtsextremen in die Parlamente wählt. Aber 11,5% der deutschen Wähler scheinen ja mit Rechtsextremen im Bundestag kein Problem zu haben. Und damit kommen wir wieder zum eigentlichen Problem: Verantwortlich ist "der Wähler" auch wenn der sich in diesem Lande gerne mit "das wusste ich nicht" aus der Verantwortung ziehen will.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Februar 2020)

> . Und damit kommen wir wieder zum eigentlichen Problem: Verantwortlich ist "der Wähler"


Die AfD kommt aber nicht aus dem irgendwo, sondern ist stetig gewachsen. Viele da drin kamen von CDU und FDP, jetzt wohl auch von NPD.
Die AfD wird nicht gewählt, weil die Leute heute einfach mal was anderes probieren wollen, sondern weil ihnen Dinge an den anderen Parteien ganz und gar nicht passen.


----------



## Eckism (9. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum geht es in diesem Thema, genau wie 1930. Jaja, die Rechtsextremen sind nicht gefährlich. Wenn Du meinst. Andere meinen etwas anderes. Wo immer AfD Politiker in Parlamenten auftauchen, ist die Redekultur dahin und werden andere Abgeordnete bedroht. Es ist nicht Höcke alleine Faschist, das ist der gesamte Flügel, also die Thüringer AfD.
> 
> Man kann die Augen zu machen und sich dann wieder wundern, oder man kann diesesmal VORHER einschreiten und der AfD eine rote Karte zeigen.Aber die deutschen Mitläufer, wie die thüringer FDP oder CDU, sind wieder ruhig und im Tiefen Herzen ähnlich veranlagt. Es ist deutsche Kultur, nach unten zu treten und nach oben zu Bückeln. Einfach mal Hermann Hesse lesen. Es ist erschreckend aktuell.
> 
> ...



Ich persönlich halte es für absoluten Unfug, das es nochmal sowas wie die Nazis geben wird. Allerdings hielt ich das auch für unmöglich, das die deutschen Politiker eine demokratische Wahl so dermaßen abwürgen, das man nicht mehr weiß, wer nun eigentlich die Idiotenparteien sind.
Mich interessiert eigentlich nur, dass das Tempolimit nicht kommt und das irgendwie noch dieser CO²-Steuerquatsch beendet wird...das wird als nächsten meine Wahl entscheiden. Wer sich wo und weshalb die kloppt, juckt mich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2020)

Die AfD wird gewählt, weil in diesen Land eine große Menge Menschen leben, die die Verfassung nicht gelesen und verstanden haben und die, anstatt konstruktiv in die Politik zu gehen, lieber destruktive Parteien wählt. Demokratie funktioniert dadurch, dann man sich engagiert und nicht dadurch, dass man Rechtsextremen an die Macht verhilft. 

Das wirkliche Problem sind darum weite Teile der Wähler. Aber damit muss eine Demokratie leben. Aber nirgendwo in der Verfassung steht, dass man Arschlöcher und Idioten an der Politik beteiligen muss. Das habe ich in der Verfassung trotz intensivem Studium noch nicht gefunden und darum ist es auch legitim, wenn man Arschlöcher und Idioten politisch daran hindert das zu machen, was Arschlöcher und Idioten halt so machen wollen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Februar 2020)

> Mich interessiert eigentlich nur, dass das Tempolimit nicht kommt und das irgendwie noch dieser CO²-Steuerquatsch beendet wird...das wird als nächsten meine Wahl entscheiden. Wer sich wo und weshalb die kloppt, juckt mich eigentlich nicht.



Dann bleibt da vielleicht noch die FDP, die AfD wird das auch so wollen. Die CSU gibt die strikte Position gegen das Tempolimit nun auf.
PS: Die Indexzahlen bei chemischen Verbindungen steht IMMER unten, oben stehen die Ladungszahlen.



> Die AfD wird gewählt, weil in diesen Land eine große Menge Menschen leben, die die Verfassung nicht gelesen und verstanden haben und die, anstatt konstruktiv in die Politik zu gehen, lieber destruktive Parteien wählt.


Kann ich irgendwie nachvollziehen, wenn die "demokratischen" Parteien dann ganze Wählerschichten als Pack bezeichnen. Irgendwann ist bei denen das Fass voll und sie wollen es denen da oben "geben". Dieses Merkmal erfüllt eben die AfD.
Kenne genug Leute aus Foren, die so argumentieren.


----------



## Eckism (9. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die AfD wird gewählt, weil in diesen Land eine große Menge Menschen leben, die die Verfassung nicht gelesen und verstanden haben und die, anstatt konstruktiv in die Politik zu gehen, lieber destruktive Parteien wählt. Demokratie funktioniert dadurch, dann man sich engagiert und nicht dadurch, dass man Rechtsextremen an die Macht verhilft.
> 
> Das wirkliche Problem sind darum weite Teile der Wähler. Aber damit muss eine Demokratie leben. Aber nirgendwo in der Verfassung steht, dass man Arschlöcher und Idioten an der Politik beteiligen muss. Das habe ich in der Verfassung trotz intensivem Studium noch nicht gefunden und darum ist es auch legitim, wenn man Arschlöcher und Idioten politisch daran hindert das zu machen, was Arschlöcher und Idioten halt so machen wollen.



Die AFD wird gewählt, weil die Leute einfach immer unzufriedener werden. Die Autoindustrie wird gefi..., die Steuern erhöht, die Freiheiten immer weiter eingeschränkt. Die Leute müssen mit immer weniger Geld auskommen, während sich die Politiker die "Diäten!!!" immer weiter erhöhen. Und niemand von den Stammparteien merkt, das die sich momentan ihr eigenes Grab schaufeln, das ist ja das erschreckende daran. Die sollten eifach mal die Füße ein paar Jährchen still halten, bis die AFD wieder weg ist, aber die merken es nicht. Die sind schlimmer als nen Kleinkind, was sich an der Herdplatte verbrennt..das tut weh, ist uncool, da nochmal draufzufassen. Die Politiker denken sich, wir nehmen den Leuten die Jobs weg und erhöhen die Steuern und machen es den restlichen Leute so unattraktiv wie möglich, an die Arbeit zu kommen. Keine Ahnung was die sich dabei denken...


----------



## MisterMarble (9. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der NSU hat aber mehrere Menschen ermordet und der Verfassungsschutz hat sie mindestens gedeckt.


Reden wir hier vom tiefen Staat?
Du bist wohl ein VTler.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Unterstützung für Linksextremismus?
> Wer Polizisten mit Steinen bewirft, begeht eine Straftat und wird dafür angeklagt und verurteilt. Ganz einfach.


Bei allem Respekt, aber wenn ich mir anschaue, wie der Linksextremismus in Berlin seitens RRG mindestens toleriert wird...

Links ist zweifelsfrei besser wie rechts, aber generell gehört politischer Extremismus nicht toleriert.


----------



## MisterMarble (9. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum geht es in diesem Thema, genau wie 1930. Jaja, die Rechtsextremen sind nicht gefährlich. Wenn Du meinst. Andere meinen etwas anderes. Wo immer AfD Politiker in Parlamenten auftauchen, ist die Redekultur dahin und werden andere Abgeordnete bedroht. Es ist nicht Höcke alleine Faschist, das ist der gesamte Flügel, also die Thüringer AfD.
> 
> Man kann die Augen zu machen und sich dann wieder wundern, oder man kann diesesmal VORHER einschreiten und der AfD eine rote Karte zeigen.Aber die deutschen Mitläufer, wie die thüringer FDP oder CDU, sind wieder ruhig und im Tiefen Herzen ähnlich veranlagt. Es ist deutsche Kultur, nach unten zu treten und nach oben zu Bückeln. Einfach mal Hermann Hesse lesen. Es ist erschreckend aktuell.
> 
> ...



Alles extreme ist gefährlich, links wie rechts. Auch ist es kein ausnahmslos deutsches Phänomen, das man schwächere zum Feindbild deklariert, sondern ein grundsätzlich menschliches aber nicht humanistisches.  Übrigens ist die Wahl der AfD auch als Tritt nach oben zu werten, denn solang die Partei nicht verboten ist, gehört sie zum demokratischen Parteingebilde und stellt damit ein legitimes Mittel gegen die aktuell vorherrschende politische Richtung dar, ob einem der Kurs gefällt oder nicht.  Der stete Verweis darauf, das sofern die etablierte Partein nicht mehr an der Regierungsbildung  beteiligt wären, sofort der Faschismus in Deutschland Einzug hält, Synagogen sofort in Flammen stehen werden, man wieder Richtung Osten marschiert,Defender 2020 ist wohl auch nur ein verdecktes AfD Manöver, um die Truppen schon bereit an der Schwelle zu Iwans Tür stehen zu haben, ist eine ewig bemühte Hyperbel rein aus der Angst der Machthabenden heraus, ihren Einfluss zu verlieren.  . Solang die AfD keine absolute Mehrheit hat, sollte man sie ruhig mal an der Regierungsbildung beteiligen lassen, in der Realpolitik angekommen, würde sich schnell zeigen, das auch diese Partei nichts weiter ist, als ein verlängerter Arm von Lobbyisten, die bestimmte Programmatiken verfolgen, um damit Stimmen bestimmter Bevölkerungsgruppen für sich verbuchen zu können, während die Agenda die sie verfolgen mit Sicherheit nicht zum Vortei der breiten Masse gereicht und dann käme der ein oder andere von allein darauf, das auch diese Partei keine wahre Alternative darstellt, denn letztendlich ist es doch egal, wer am Trog den Rahm abschöpft, die Politik verfolgt abseits von kommunalen Ebenen vorwiegend den Interessen Wirtschaft und Finanzen im alten Irrglauben, das wenn es der Wirtschaft gutgeht, auch die Bevölkerung davon partizipiert oder aber abgekoppelt in einem Paralleluniversum unter Verkennung der wahren Probleme breiter Bevölkerungsschichten nach dem Mantra, das mangelnder Wohlstand und massive wirtschaftliche Probleme einzig auf Eigenverschulden basieren, schließlich hätte der Politiker Kraft seiner Fähigkeiten ebenso einen erfolgreichen Weg beschritten und das stehe jedem frei, was natürlich absolut utopisch ist.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Februar 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die AFD wird gewählt, weil die Leute einfach immer unzufriedener werden. Die Autoindustrie wird gefi..., die Steuern erhöht, die Freiheiten immer weiter eingeschränkt. Die Leute müssen mit immer weniger Geld auskommen, während sich die Politiker die "Diäten!!!" immer weiter erhöhen. Und niemand von den Stammparteien merkt, das die sich momentan ihr eigenes Grab schaufeln, das ist ja das erschreckende daran. Die sollten eifach mal die Füße ein paar Jährchen still halten, bis die AFD wieder weg ist, aber die merken es nicht. Die sind schlimmer als nen Kleinkind, was sich an der Herdplatte verbrennt..das tut weh, ist uncool, da nochmal draufzufassen. Die Politiker denken sich, wir nehmen den Leuten die Jobs weg und erhöhen die Steuern und machen es den restlichen Leute so unattraktiv wie möglich, an die Arbeit zu kommen. Keine Ahnung was die sich dabei denken...



Bei so etwas kann man nur noch lachen, so realitätsfremd oder eigentlich glatt gelogen ist es! 
Das ist wie Pippi Langstrumpf, ich bau mir meine eigene Welt.

Die Autoindustrie hat sich durch den Dieselskandal zu allererst selbst ins Knie geschossen, welche Freiheiten werden eingeschränkt?, Deutschland ging es noch nie so gut wie Heute und 80% der Leute geben an mit ihrer wirtschaftlichen Situation zufrieden oder sehr zufrieden zu sein. Die AfD ist mitnichten ein "soziales" Problem, sondern ein rassistisches, das wollen sich ihre Unterstützer nur nicht eingestehen. Und wer wie du anscheinend den menschengemachten Klimawandel durch CO2 leugnet und nicht einsieht, das wir ihn sukzessive senken müssen, mit allen beteiligten im Boot, ist wahrscheinlich eh nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Februar 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die AFD wird gewählt, weil die Leute einfach immer unzufriedener werden. Die Autoindustrie wird gefi..., die Steuern erhöht, die Freiheiten immer weiter eingeschränkt. Die Leute müssen mit immer weniger Geld auskommen, während sich die Politiker die "Diäten!!!" immer weiter erhöhen. Und niemand von den Stammparteien merkt, das die sich momentan ihr eigenes Grab schaufeln, das ist ja das erschreckende daran. Die sollten eifach mal die Füße ein paar Jährchen still halten, bis die AFD wieder weg ist, aber die merken es nicht. Die sind schlimmer als nen Kleinkind, was sich an der Herdplatte verbrennt..das tut weh, ist uncool, da nochmal draufzufassen. Die Politiker denken sich, wir nehmen den Leuten die Jobs weg und erhöhen die Steuern und machen es den restlichen Leute so unattraktiv wie möglich, an die Arbeit zu kommen. Keine Ahnung was die sich dabei denken...



Die autolobby  haben ihre Kunden und sich selbst gefi.., wie wärst das die keine weitere Subvention und Geschenke erhalten, die Kohle wäre in pflegeheime und Krankenhäuser besser aufgehoben. 

abgeordnetenwatch.de | Die Autolobby und die Maer vom angeblichen Job-Kahlschlag


----------



## Don-71 (9. Februar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt, aber wenn ich mir anschaue, wie der Linksextremismus in Berlin seitens RRG mindestens toleriert wird...
> 
> Links ist zweifelsfrei besser wie rechts, aber generell gehört politischer Extremismus nicht toleriert.



Bei allem Respekt, wenn ich mir ansehe, wie lange Rechtsextreme im Osten dieses Landes seit Jahrzehnten unbehelligt ihr Unwesen treiben können und dort Rassismus zum normalen Altag gehört, der NSU dort herkommt, eine AfD 30% Wähler mobilisieren kann, wird mir nur schlecht. Die Linken stehen seit der Wiedervereinigung bis Heute unter ständiger Beaobachtung teilweise zurecht, dann kamen die Islamisten nur für die Rechtsextremen hatte keiner Zeit, bis zur NSU, Lübcke, Chemnitz und Halle, jetzt nach 20 Jahren ist man dann mal aufgewacht. Und ständig wird hier mit den Linken argumentiert, das ist wirklich lachhaft und das sage als CDU Wähler seit 30 Jahren, der die Linke schon immer als politischen Gegener gesehen hat und sieht.

Dieses Linken Argument ist meiner Meinung nach nichts anderes als eine Nebelbombe, um vor unseren akuten rechtsextremen Problemen abzulenken und sie zu negieren.


----------



## Eckism (9. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei so etwas kann man nur noch lachen, so realitätsfremd oder eigentlich glatt gelogen ist es!
> Das ist wie Pippi Langstrumpf, ich bau mir meine eigene Welt.
> 
> Die Autoindustrie hat sich durch den Dieselskandal zu allererst selbst ins Knie geschossen, welche Freiheiten werden eingeschränkt?, Deutschland ging es noch nie so gut wie Heute und 80% der Leute geben an mit ihrer wirtschaftlichen Situation zufrieden oder sehr zufrieden zu sein. Die AfD ist mitnichten ein "soziales" Problem, sondern ein rassistisches, das wollen sich ihre Unterstützer nur nicht eingestehen. Und wer wie du anscheinend den menschengemachten Klimawandel durch CO2 leugnet und nicht einsieht, das wir ihn sukzessive senken müssen, mit allen beteiligten im Boot, ist wahrscheinlich eh nicht zu helfen.



Den Dieselskandal find ich auch nicht in Ordnung, aber von der Politik von jetzt auf gleich, E-Autos zu verlangen und den Sprit künstlich zu verteuern ist Quatsch. 
Die Freiheit, auf der Autobahn schnell von A nach B zu kommen. Landstraßen sind viel gefährlicher, da sollten Bundesweit 50Km/h eingeführt werden.
Minideutschland mit dem weltweiten Anteil von brutalen 2% ausgestoßenen CO2 schröpft die Bürger und verändert doch nix, außer das sich die Politiker gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen und sich die Diäten mal wieder erhöhen...Wuhuuuu, das ist wie wenn man sich über nen Ameisenschiss aufregt, während man in nem Hundehaufen steht. Zumal man sich selbst informieren sollte, wie die 97% der Forscher auf das Ergebniss kommen, das der Klimawandel Menschengemacht ist...eigentlich können nur 36% nicht ausschließen, das er Menschengemacht ist, nachdem diese Studien vorher schon von normalen Bürgen in Australien(glaub ich) selektiert wurden.
Die AFD find ich übrigens auch die Lösung aller Probleme...



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt, wenn ich mir ansehe, wie lange  Rechtsextreme im Osten dieses Landes seit Jahrzehnten unbehelligt ihr  unwesen treiben können und dort Rassismus zum normalen Altag gehört, der  NSU dort herkommt, eine AfD 30% Wähler mobilisieren kann, wird mir nur  schlecht. Die Linken stehen seit der Wiedervereinigung bis Heute unter  ständiger Beaobachtung teilweise zurecht, dann kamen die Islamisten nur  für die Rechtsextremen hatte keiner Zeit, bis zur NSU, Lübcke, Chemnitz  und Halle, jetzt nach 20 Jahren ist man dann mal aufgewacht. Und ständig  wird hier mit den Linken argumentiert, das ist wirklich lachhaft und  das sage als CDU Wähler seit 30 Jahren, der die Linke schon immer als  politischen Gegener gesehen hat und sieht.
> 
> Dieses Linken Argument ist meiner Meinung nach nichts anderes als eine  Nebelbombe, um vor unseren akuten rechtsextremen Problemen abzulenken  und sie zu negieren.


Rassismus gehört nur für Westdeutsche zum AFD-Argument, die kennen aus dem TV nur die Glatzköpfigen Nazis, die mit Flagge rumrennen. Das sind allerdings die wenigstens, ich hab zumindest noch nie nen Flaggeschwenkenden Glatzköpfigen Nazi gesehen...aber ich wohne hier auch erst seit 37 Jahren...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die AFD wird gewählt, weil die Leute einfach immer unzufriedener werden. Die Autoindustrie wird gefi....


Du meinst das ernst, oder? VW macht einen Milliarden Gewinn nach dem anderen, knechtet aber Zulieferer und schert sich einen Dreck um Abgasgesetze, die anderen Autohersteller machen das genauso. Und auf dem Rücken von Millionen Menschen der Zulieferer verdienen sich die Aktionäre der Automobilhersteller eine goldene Nase. Familie Quant ist eines der Probleme Deutschlands, Kriegsgewinnler, die unbehelligt ihr Vermögen behalten durften. Und diese Autoindustrie wird was? Wenn man denen nicht gesetzlich vorgeben würde, Autos zu bauen, die sie weltweit verkaufen können, wären sie mit ihren Abgasschleudern bald reine Provinzhersteller. Inzwischen, etwas zu spät, verstehen sie es auch. 

Die Gesetzgebung hat in den letzten dreißig Jahren einzig einen Importschutzwall mit absurden Bedingungen hochgezogen, um die Autoindustrie hier ihren Dornröschenschlaf schlafen zu lassen,  Die können nur noch schneller, größer, schwerer, mehr nicht. Vorbei die Zeioten der 3L Autos und der Entwicklung hin zum 1L Auto. Gebaut wird für das obere Drittel, die Anforderungen der unteren zwei Drittel interessieren nicht

Das ist Dein Problem? Und darum meinst Du, wählen die Deutschen menschenfeindliche Faschisten? Politiker-Diäten sind Armengehälter. Du scheinst keine Ahnung zu haben, was für Summen ansonsten von den wirtschaftlich oberen 5% realisiert werden. Was meinst Du, will Merz wegen des Geldes zurück in die Politik?

    



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dieses Linken Argument ist meiner Meinung nach  nichts anderes als eine Nebelbombe, um vor unseren akuten rechtsextremen  Problemen abzulenken und sie zu negieren.


Und jetzt gibt es zwei Gruppen der Verbreiter dieser Thesen. Die eine Gruppe sind stramme Kameraden, AfD-Bots, bezahlte Schreiber etc., die Stimmung machen sollen. Was ich von denen halte, ist selbsterklärend. Und dann hast Du jene, die gedankenlos diesen relativierenden Müll aufgreifen und rechtsextreme Gewalttaten kleinreden. Was ich von denen halte, erklärt sich auch selber. Das sind für mich dumme Mitläufer, Marktschreier und ....



MisterMarble schrieb:


> Alles extreme ist gefährlich, links wie  rechts. Auch ist es kein ausnahmslos deutsches Phänomen, das man  schwächere zum Feindbild deklariert, sondern ein grundsätzlich  menschliches aber nicht humanistisches. ist.


Dann vergleiche  einfach mal unsere Schwesterkultur im Westen, die Franzosen, mit dem  Deutschen. Vergleiche Solidarität, soziale Gerechtigkeit etc. Mach es  einfahc mal und frage Dich dann, warum der Deutsche zu blöd ist, das  obere 1% in seine Grenzen zu weisen, damit alle am Wohlstand  partizipieren, und warum der Teutsche wie eh und je auf den schwächsten  herumtritt. 

Wenn Du mir das schlüssig erklären kannst, dann höre  ich neugierig zu. Und dann erkläre mir, warum in Deutschland die  letzten Gewerkschaftsführer, die für ihre Mitglieder sinnvolles  erstreiten wollen, wie die Gewerkschaft der Lokführer, vom deutschen Mob  keinen Zuspruch bekommen, sondern Morddrohungen. Erkläre es mir.

Diese Kultur ist anfällig auf Auswüchse. Darum muss man genauer schauen und aufpassen. Das mit der Demokratie haben hier viele noch nicht so verstanden. Gerade im Osten war dazu auch wenig Zeit bisher.

Wir reden in diesme Thema aber nicht über die linke Weltrevolution, auch nciht über gefährliche Autofahrer, die als Rasermörder jedes Jahr tausende meucheln, auch nicht über andere böse Menschen, nein, hier reden wir über mögliches Wiederaufkeimen des Faschismus in Deutschland. Und ja, es gibt anderes gefährliches Zeugs, aber darum geht es hier nicht.


----------



## seahawk (10. Februar 2020)

Wen interessieren die Arbeitsplätze in der Autoindustrie, wenn die Abgase dieser Autos jedes Jahr tausende Menschen töten und hauptverantwortlich für die Klimakatastrophe sind?


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. Februar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt, aber wenn ich mir anschaue, wie der Linksextremismus in Berlin seitens RRG mindestens toleriert wird...
> 
> Links ist zweifelsfrei besser wie rechts, aber generell gehört politischer Extremismus nicht toleriert.


Klar, toleriert. Die ganzen Polizeieinsätze in linken Vierteln waren dann wohl geträumt. Und ich kann diese Relativierungen nicht mehr hören, wenn mich eine Privatperson bedroht ist das schlimm, wenn man mich Politiker bedrohen ist es schlimmer.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Minideutschland mit dem weltweiten Anteil von brutalen 2% ausgestoßenen CO2 schröpft die Bürger und verändert doch nix, außer das sich die Politiker gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen und sich die Diäten mal wieder erhöhen.



Echt jetzt? Du kommst mit dem gleichen Geschwafel an wie diverse AFd Leute?
Ein Tempolimit ist überfällig. Man kann durch eine Maßnahme, die nichts kostet, den CO2 Ausstoß verringern.
Und CO2 Ausstoß muss richtig Geld kosten. Anders geht es nicht.
Man hat 40 jahre geschlafen. Und jetzt fällt es vor die Füße.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wen interessieren die Arbeitsplätze in der Autoindustrie, wenn die Abgase dieser Autos jedes Jahr tausende Menschen töten und hauptverantwortlich für die Klimakatastrophe sind?



Vielleicht sollte man diesen Post mal unter Klarnamen ans Schwarze Brett bei allen Automobilherstellern und Zulieferern in Deutschland heften, mal sehen ob du damit klarkommst, wieviele Leute das interessiert.

Dazu postest du auch noch sachlich Fake News!
Von 798 Millionen Tonnen CO2 in Deutschland, entfallen 312 Millionen auf die Energieerzeugung, 181 Millionen Tonnen auf die Industrie, 165 Millionen Tonnen auf den Verkehr und 130  Millionen Tonnen auf die Gebäudewirtschaft.
Sind wir also bei 20% für den Verkehr.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2020)

> Im Handbuch für Emissionsfaktoren (HBEFA) stellt das Umweltbundesamt dar, wie sich unterschiedliche Antriebsarten und Verkehrssituationen auf die Schadstoff-Emissionen auswirken. Legt man diese Daten zugrunde, ergibt sich bei einem Tempolimit von 130 km/h für die Pkw-Flotte des Jahres 2019 ein CO₂-Einsparpotenzial in der Größenordnung von bis zu 2 Millionen Tonnen pro Jahr. Das sind knapp zwei Prozent der CO₂-Emissionen des Pkw-Verkehrs.


Lohnt sich ja richtig.
Sollen sie doch die Leute dazu zwingen bei Stillstand ihren Motor abzuschalten, das bringt wesentlich mehr.
Davon ab, sollen unsere Politiker doch mal mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sollen sie doch die Leute dazu zwingen bei Stillstand ihren Motor abzuschalten, das bringt wesentlich mehr.



Wieso zwingen?
Einfach eine Software aufspielen, die den Motor beim Stopp automatisch abschaltet.
Immerhin haben die Autokonzerne es ja auch hinbekommen eine Software einzubauen, die erkennt, wann der Wagen aufm Prüfstand ist.


----------



## seahawk (10. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man diesen Post mal unter Klarnamen ans Schwarze Brett bei allen Automobilherstellern und Zulieferern in Deutschland heften, mal sehen ob du damit klarkommst, wieviele Leute das interessiert.
> 
> Dazu postest du auch noch sachlich Fake News!
> Von 798 Millionen Tonnen CO2 in Deutschland, entfallen 312 Millionen auf die Energieerzeugung, 181 Millionen Tonnen auf die Industrie, 165 Millionen Tonnen auf den Verkehr und 130  Millionen Tonnen auf die Gebäudewirtschaft.
> Sind wir also bei 20% für den Verkehr.



Als Fördermitglied der DUH bin ich Anfeindungen gewohnt. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass eine Industrie, die noch Verbrennungsmotoren fertigt noch genauso viel Zukunft hat wie die Dampfmaschine. Und die Abgase enthalten ja nicht nur CO2 sondern auch stark karziogene Stoffe wie Feinstaub und NOX.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Februar 2020)

Wie sieht es bei den anderen Automobilhersteller außerhalb Deutschland aus ? Nicht das die einen übelst überholen, weil man hier nur auf alte technik setzt, aber der Steuerzahler zahlt schon dafür, die Verluste werden ja sozialisiert


----------



## Don-71 (10. Februar 2020)

Außer Tesla gibt es gar keinen Automobilhersteller der rein auf Batterieautos  setzt, dazu kommt das Batterieautos gerade ducrh den immensen Energieaufwand bei der Batterieerzeugung und den Wasserverbrauch bei Abbau von Lithium keinen tollen CO2 Wert oder "Umweltwert" haben.

Der Verbrenner ist für die Zukunft auch noch lange nicht abgeschrieben, dank alternativer Kraftstoffe. Wer sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema beschäftigt wird feststellen, das die Zukunft eher aus einem Mix aus Batterie (Kurzstrecke), Wasserstoff ( LKW, Busse, Langstrecke) und auch Verbrennern besteht. Nur ideologische Idioten erkennen das nicht.
Dazu kommt, das so lange wir viel Strom aus Kohlekraftwerken erzeugen, das Batterie Auto wenig Abhilfe schafft, wenn man alle Faktoren zusammenrechnet.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Verbrenner ist für die Zukunft auch noch lange nicht abgeschrieben, dank alternativer Kraftstoffe.



Genau. Die alternativen Kraftstoffe kosten ja in der Herstellung nichts.
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass den meisten nicht klar ist, dass der Individualverkehr dem Ende zu geht.
Genauso was das Heizen mit Öl angeht oder das Essen von Fleisch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2020)

> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass den meisten nicht klar ist, dass der Individualverkehr dem Ende zu geht.
> Genauso was das Heizen mit Öl angeht oder das Essen von Fleisch.


Das ist linke Ideologie. Mehr nicht. Es wird eher noch zunehmen.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Februar 2020)

> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass den meisten nicht klar ist, dass der Individualverkehr dem Ende zu geht oder das Essen von Fleisch.



Wie willst du das durchsetzen, ohne Diktatur und Waffengewalt?
Du lebst auch nur in deiner Bubble, ein Blick auf die  Prohibition oder den Ostblock (Einschränkung von Freiheit) gibt darüber Aufschluss was passieren wird.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist linke Ideologie. Mehr nicht. Es wird eher noch zunehmen.



Das hat doch nichts mit linker Ideologie zu tun.
Meine Fresse. 
Der Mensch zerstört seine eigene Lebensgrundlage.
Und das sagt die Wissenschaft seit über 40 Jahren aber niemand hört zu.
Und jetzt ist es zu spät. Man muss also sofort handeln. 
Der Individualverkehr muss eingeschränkt werden. So schnell wie möglich.
Dazu muss die industrielle Massentierhaltung beendet werden.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie willst du das durchsetzen, ohne Diktatur und Waffengewalt?
> Du lebst auch nur in deiner Bubble, ein Blick auf die  Prohibition oder den Ostblock (Einschränkung von Freiheit) gibt darüber Aufschluss was passieren wird.



Mit verboten. Ist doch logisch.
Der Verbrennungsmotor wird verboten, bzw. so teuer gemacht, dass sich das nicht mehr lohnt.
Dann musst du Alternativen aufbauen. Vernünftige Verbindungen im Nah und Fernverkehr.
Man muss eine Menge machen und man hätte schon vor 40 Jahren anfangen sollen.
Das ist ja das Problem. Die Leute reagieren nur, wenn man Verbote macht. Anders begreift das keiner.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Außer Tesla gibt es gar keinen Automobilhersteller der rein auf Batterieautos  setzt.


Es sind ca. zehn chinesischer Hersteller ....


----------



## Don-71 (10. Februar 2020)

Was haben die Weltweit für einen Marktanteil?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2020)

Auch bei dem Thema Elektromobilität wiederholt sich die Geschichte, denn um 1900-1914
war der Anteil der Elektromobile fast bei 100%. Aber darum geht es hier nicht

- Off Topic -


Don-71 schrieb:


> Was haben die Weltweit für einen Marktanteil?


Heute oder in zehn Jahren? Was hat Tesla für einen weltweiten Marktanteil?
Alleine die 11 größten haben 800.000 Elektrofahrzeuge produziert

*Das sind die 11 erfolgreichsten Elektroautomarken aus China*
https://www.handelsblatt.com/auto/n...tml?ticket=ST-506914-6QYbDJEf2aIKHw4BdTcw-ap1


----------



## Don-71 (10. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts mit linker Ideologie zu tun.
> Meine Fresse.
> Der Mensch zerstört seine eigene Lebensgrundlage.
> Und das sagt die Wissenschaft seit über 40 Jahren aber niemand hört zu.
> ...



Du beantwortest immer noch nicht die Frage wie du das durchsetzen willst?
Mit Demokratie zu 100% nicht, außer du bist völlig naiv, also was ist die Alternative? 
Eine Diktatur oder was stellst du dir vor?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du beantwortest immer noch nicht die Frage wie du das durchsetzen willst?


Mit Vernunft. Da Menschen aber keine Vernunft haben, wird es nicht durchgesetzt werden, denn jeder jämmerliche kleine Egoist schaut mit dem Finger auf 8 Milliarden andere Menschen und fragt: _"Warum ich denn"
_
Uns kann es doch auch egal sein, Ich bin tot, wenn Hamburg absäuft, Holland überflutet ist und Milliarden Menschen auf Völkerwanderung gehen, Dann werden die Karten neu gemischt und man wird sehen, was dann passiert. Es wäre ja auch "gegen den Menschenverstand" jetzt maßvoller zu leben. Das hat Scheuer gut erkannt. Der Mensch hat keinen Verstand.

_"Ökofaschisten" _sind jene, die hemmungslos verschmutzen, nicht jene, die darauf hinweisen, dass das ziemlich dämlich ist. _"Ökofaschisten"_ ist so eine schöne Wortschöpfung der rechten Spalter. Und dann sieht man gut, wer den Begriff aufnimmt und nutzt. Man erkennt seine Feinde in der Regel sehr einfach.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Auch bei dem Thema Elektromobilität wiederholt sich die Geschichte, denn um 1900-1914
> war der Anteil der Elektromobile fast bei 100%. Aber darum geht es hier nicht
> 
> - Off Topic -
> ...



Davon haufenweise Pluginhybride, jeder Pluginhybrid hat einen Verbrenner und wie ich schon gesagt habe das Batterieauto ist nur ein kleiner Teil (Kurzstrecke) der Zukunft.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Als Fördermitglied der DUH bin ich Anfeindungen gewohnt. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass eine Industrie, die noch Verbrennungsmotoren fertigt noch genauso viel Zukunft hat wie die Dampfmaschine. Und die Abgase enthalten ja nicht nur CO2 sondern auch stark karziogene Stoffe wie Feinstaub und NOX.


Ja, bei auf Erdöl basierenden Kraftstoffen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Genau. Die alternativen Kraftstoffe kosten ja in der Herstellung nichts.


Du denkst an Power2Fuel richtig? Ineffizient und teuer. Stimmt.
Busse in Augsburg, Oldenburg und Giessen fahren mit Bio-Methan

Das ist Kraftstoff aus Abfall, es werden also keine für die Nahrung genutzten Flächen geopfert.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mit Vernunft. Da Menschen aber keine Vernunft haben, wird es nicht durchgesetzt werden, denn jeder jämmerliche kleine Egoist schaut mit dem Finger auf 8 Milliarden andere Menschen und fragt: _"Warum ich denn"
> _
> Uns kann es doch auch egal sein, Ich bin Tot, wenn Hamburg absäuft, Holland überflutet ist und Milliarden Menschen auf Völkerwanderung gehen, Dann werden die Karten neu gemischt und man wird sehen, was dann passiert. Es wäre ja auch "gegen den Menschenverstand" jetzt maßvoller zu leben. Das hat Scheuer gut erkannt. Der Mensch hat keinen Verstand.
> 
> "Ökofaschisten" sind jene, die hemmungslos verschmutzen, nicht jene, die darauf hinweisen, dass das ziemlich dämlich ist. "Ökofaschisten" ist so eine schöne Wortschöpfung der rechten Spalter. Und dann sieht man gut, wer den Begriff aufnimmt und nutzt. Man erkennt seine Feinde in der Regel sehr einfach.



Ziemlich dämlich ist es erstmal mit Verbotsforderungen zu kommen, ohne Alternativen aufzuzeigen!
Niemand kann den Individualverkehr "aus Vernunft" abschaffen wollen, wenn das seit 100 Jahren der Ausdruck von Freiheit ist, das leuchtet auch jedem Vernunftsbegabten ein. Genauso wenig kann man den Fleischkonsum völlig abschaffen, man kann das regulieren und durch Maßnahmen senken, aber mit Verboten kommt da kein Mensch weiter. Was glaubst du wieviel illegale Schlachtungen es dann geben wird, völlig unkontrolliert.
Man schaue sich doch nur mal denTierschutz an, wieviele Vermehrer es von Katzen und Hunden gibt, die seit Jahrzehnten ihr Unwesen treiben und hier bezahlen dafür auch noch Leute Geld.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2020)

Gut Kinnes, 

könnten wir zum Thema Geschichte zurück kommen? Zur Elektromobilität gibt es ausreichend viele Themen. Einzig der absurde Bereich, dass Umweltschutz angeblich nur mit Diktatur umzusetzen ist, mag hier ins Thema passen, aber auch nicht wirklich. Die ganze Welt hat ein Tempolimit, aber in Deutschland würde das "gegen den Menschenverstand" verstoßen, Das ist für mich Ökofaschismus, es ist die bewusste und hemmungslose Verschmutzung auf Kosten der Schwachen und Armen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ziemlich dämlich ist es ....


Wer will den Individualverkehr verbieten? Wer will denn Fussgängern und Radfahrer die Bewegung erschweren? Halt, doch, das machen ja die _"Ökofaschisten_" überall, stellen rote Ampeln für Fussgänger auf und kassieren hohe Summen, wenn man sich frei bewegen will, fahren zu Hauf Menschen über den Haufen usw. Stimmt, die Faschisten von Autofahrern unterdrücken andere. Das kann man so sehen, da mag der Begriff passen. Ich würde ihn aber nicht nutzen, das würde Spalten.

Niemand will den Fleischkonsum verbieten. Das sind unseriöse Schreckensszenarien, die Du hier aufbaust. Massvoller Konsum von hochwertigem und gesunden Fleisch gegenüber hormonverseuchtem und mit antibiotikabelastetem Turbofleisch entspricht was? Gesundem Menschenverstand. Aber die _"Ökofaschisten"_ im CSU-Landwirtschaftsministerium scheren sich einen Dreck um Verbraucherschutz, genehmigen krebserzeugendes Glyphosat, verseuschen das Grundwasser, töten Insekten, rauben uns Lebensraum etc. So sind sie, die Faschisten der Fleischindustrie.  Gewinn ist wichtiger als Menschenleben.

Don, Du wirst unsachlich


----------



## Don-71 (10. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Gut Kinnes,
> 
> könnten wir zum Thema Geschichte zurück kommen? Zur Elektromobilität gibt es ausreichend viele Themen. Einzig der absurde Bereich, dass Umweltschutz angeblich nur mit Diktatur umzusetzen ist, mag hier ins Thema passen, aber auch nicht wirklich. Die ganze Welt hat ein Tempolimit, aber in Deutschland würde das "gegen den Menschenverstand" verstoßen, Das ist für mich Ökofaschismus, es ist die bewusste und hemmungslose Verschmutzung auf Kosten der Schwachen und Armen.



Das ist schon wieder völliger Blödsinn, das Tempolimit ist eine Art Identifikation, es gibt bei Menschen nicht nur immer rationale oder sachliche Entscheidungen!
Das Tempolimit bringt eine Ersparnis von 0,25% des von Deutschland emittierten CO2, wenn wir bei 5% sind können wir weiterdiskutieren.

Und natürlich gehört zu den hier angesprochenen Verboten auch, wie man die durchsetzen möchte, darüber schweigen die Forderer aber wohlweislich, weil sie genau wissen das es mit Demokratie wohl eher nicht gehen wird. Das gleiche konnte man sehen bei der Diskussion von Vergemeinschaftung von Schulden im Euroraum, alle die das in Deutschland gefordert haben, sind nun still, weil sie zu 100% wissen, dass das zu einer sofortigen Abwahl in Deutschland führen würde.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2020)

Alternativvorschlag:
Extrasteuer für Autos die nicht ab 130 runterregeln.


----------



## Rolk (10. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Alternativvorschlag:
> Extrasteuer für Autos die nicht ab 130 runterregeln.



Alternativvorschlag: Irgendeinen Bonus für Autos die ab 130 abriegeln. 

Gute Politiker erkennt man daran das sie mehr drauf haben als Steuererhöhungen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2020)

- massiv Offtopic -


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Tempolimit bringt eine Ersparnis von 0,25%  des von Deutschland emittierten CO2, wenn wir bei 5% sind können wir  weiterdiskutieren.


Das ist absoluter Humbug. Warum? Weil die 3t Panzer mit 250km/h jedes  kleine Fahrzeug unmöglich machen. Warum wiegt ein Smart 850 kg? Damit er  kompatibel zu den "Rasermörder-Autos" ist. Das nicht vorhandere  Tempolimit macht es unmöglich, sparsame Fahrzeuge auf die Straße zu  bringen. Es schränkt damit Menschen ein. Es geht um die 1/3  Gesellschaft, die bauen sich ihren Ökofaschismus und zwingen andere, zu  Fuß zu gehen, weil sie sich keine Panzer leisten können und sinnvolle  kleine Fahrzeuge nicht zugelassen werden.

Sowas brauchen wir, siehe Link. Aber das bekommen wir nur mit Vernunft.  Und es macht grandiosen Spaß mit anderen in den Wettbewerb "Wer braucht  weniger Sprit" einzusteigen. Es ist genauso kompetativ wie "Wer fährt am  schnellsten", es ist aber merklich vernünftiger. Mit solchen Fahrzeugen  brauchen wir weniger Energie als mit der Bahn und sind merklich  individueller.

2002 waren wir schon hier: Was ist daraus geworden? Die Ökofaschisten blockieren es! Macht zu wenig Umweltverschmutzung!
VW XL1 – Wikipedia

Was wollen die Grünen? Individuelle Energieerzeugung, damit Menschen unabhängig werden und Energioe für Fertigungsmittel und Bewegung haben. Solarzellen auf dem Dach und das kleine Elektroauto sind Individualverkehr pur. Wer verhindert das? Dann schau mal in die Politik, wer das verhindert.

*

Könnten wir jetzt zurück zum Thema kommen? Danke!*


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Alternativvorschlag: Irgendeinen Bonus für Autos die ab 130 abriegeln.
> 
> Gute Politiker erkennt man daran das sie mehr drauf haben als Steuererhöhungen.



Und wer soll das zahlen? Danke, tschüss

Was kommt als nächstes? Ein Bonus für Leute die kein eigenes Flugzeug haben?


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du beantwortest immer noch nicht die Frage wie du das durchsetzen willst?
> Mit Demokratie zu 100% nicht, außer du bist völlig naiv, also was ist die Alternative?
> Eine Diktatur oder was stellst du dir vor?



Das wird die Regierung durchsetzten, mit Gesetzen. Wie denkst du denn sonst?
Noch traut sich die Regierung nicht und unter einer CDU Führung wird das auch in 10 Jahren nicht passieren aber es wird passieren. Es ist unvermeidlich, wenn man die Grundlage des Lebens erhalten will.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das wird die Regierung durchsetzten, mit Gesetzen. Wie denkst du denn sonst?.


Wir hatten z.B. ein Gesetz zum Ausstieg aus der Kernkraft. Demokratisch verabschiedet, mit der Industrie abgestimmt und mit hoher Zustimmung der Bevölkerung.  Langfristig, planbar, Kosten neutral umgesetzt.

Was machte die Oberökofaschistin Merkel als eine der ersten Amthandlungen? Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg um dann nach Fokushima in Gutsherrenmanier, wie man es von Faschisten kennt, den Austieg vom Austieg aus dem Austieg zu beschließen. Der kostet uns aber viele Milliarden.  So sind sie, unsere Gegner in der Politik. Das sind die wahren Feinde, auch wenn wir aktuell alle ernsten Probleme liegen lassen, um uns mit Rechtsextremen der AfD herum zu ärgern

Don,

warst Du schon mal in Amsterdam? Tolles Bewegen, tolles Vorankommen mit schnellen Fahrradwegen und wenig Ampeln. Ohne Autos in Städten lebt das Leben wieder auf. Schau es Dir einfach mal an und frage Dich danach, wer uns einschränkt und anderen seinen Willen aufzwängt. Aber heute muss man ja mit dem Auto direkt in Kindergärten und Schulen fahren können. Das ist ein Grundrecht der Ökofaschisten.


----------



## Metaltyp (10. Februar 2020)

Ich dachte Selbsthemmung ist nur beim MaschBau ein Thema: "Wir müssen was tun, aber wir können nix dagegen machen".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2020)

Metaltyp schrieb:


> Ich dachte Selbsthemmung ist nur beim MaschBau ein Thema: "Wir müssen was tun, aber wir können nix dagegen machen".


Es ist nun einmal ein Problem, als demokratischer und freiheitlicher Mensch zu erkennen, dass notwendige Dinge nicht von der Mehrheit getragen werden. Aber wenn Lemmige selbstbestimmt meinen, man muss den Abgrund herunter springen, dann lässt man sie springen. Man stellt andere Lösungswege vor, und wenn sie es nicht wollen, dann wollen sie es nicht. Ich bin da ganz fatalistisch und suche mir meine Nische, in der ich unbehelligt leben kann. Schweden ist klasse!


----------



## seahawk (10. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, bei auf Erdöl basierenden Kraftstoffen.



Selbst dann ist die Brennstoffzelle effizienter und sauberer. Ein maximal effizienter Verbrenner als Range-Extender kann da durchaus eine gute Zwischenlösung sein, baut halt nur die deutsche Autoindustrie nicht. Die bauen lieber mörderische Rennpanzer, die mit ihren 3 Tonnen+ Gewicht umweltfreundliche Kleinwagen zu Todesfallen werden lassen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir hatten z.B. ein Gesetz zum Ausstieg aus der Kernkraft. Demokratisch verabschiedet, mit der Industrie abgestimmt und mit hoher Zustimmung der Bevölkerung.  Langfristig, planbar, Kosten neutral umgesetzt.
> 
> Was machte die Oberökofaschistin Merkel als eine der ersten Amthandlungen? Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg um dann nach Fokushima in Gutsherrenmanier, wie man es von Faschisten kennt, den Austieg vom Austieg aus dem Austieg zu beschließen. Der kostet uns aber viele Milliarden.  So sind sie, unsere Gegner in der Politik. Das sind die wahren Feinde, auch wenn wir aktuell alle ernsten Probleme liegen lassen, um uns mit Rechtsextremen der AfD herum zu ärgern



Na ja, Merkel eben. Der Druck der Energiekonzerne war eben zu hoch und die Union fällt ja immer sofort um.
Genauso eben nach Fukushima. Da wurde wieder zurück gerudert.
Aber mir geht es eher darum, dass es irgendwann -- frag mich nicht wann -- einen Punkt geben wird, an dem du nicht mehr zurück rudern kannst. An dem Punkt musst du handeln und dann wird es eben hässlich, weil man das Problem Jahrzehntelang verschleppt und verschleiert hat.
Uns beide wird es vermutlich nicht mehr treffen, so lange leben wir wohl nicht, aber ich wünsche mir für meine Kinder und deren Kinder eben eine lebenswerte Zukunft auf einen sauberen Planeten.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (10. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber damit macht sich doch auf die AfD vor ihren Wählern lächerlich und unseriös.



Nein, überhaupt nicht, die AfD entlarvt damit die Doppelmoral der Altparteien und stellt die Linken, CDU und SPD bloß.
Hätten die Altpartien den FDPler als Ministerpräsidenten akzeptiert, wäre das strategisch schlauer gewesen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Als destruktive Organisation ohne Ziele und Richtung ist sie obsolet.



Mit der Logik wird die AfD weiter an Stimmen gewinnen, aber davor die Partei auszugrenzen und immer stärker anzufeinden, erzeugt man nur noch mehr Unterstützung der AfD und zudem den Einfluss des rechten Flügels.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Brauchst du nur täglich das Welt-Online Forum anzuschauen, dann sieht man in Bezug auf die AfD Unterstützer sehr klar!



Eben, die AfD Unterstützer sind Aluhüte, Verschwörungstheoretiker und Sonderschüler und die Altparteienwähler sind die neuen Arier, intelligent und mit Sachverstand aufgestattet.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja Halle, Lübke und Co waren auch die Linksextremen...



G20 Gipfel müssten aber zu 90% Linke Chaoten gewesen sein oder?
Und Halle war für mich kein Rechtsextremer, sondern schlicht ein Psychopath, am Ende hat er keine Juden, sondern Katholiken erschossen. Dem gings nur ums morden an sich.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Tempolimit ist überfällig. Man kann durch eine Maßnahme, die nichts kostet, den CO2 Ausstoß verringern.



Ich werde mir meine Freiheit mal schneller als 130 KM/H zu fahren, was selten vorkommt, nicht nehmen lassen.
Alleine schon wenn ich dringend zu einem Termin muss.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und CO2 Ausstoß muss richtig Geld kosten. Anders geht es nicht.



Gibt auch Elektroautos mit ordentlich PS, ich habe kein Problem ein solches zu kaufen.
Tempolimit will ich jedoch nicht haben - dann würde ich strategisch auch die AfD aus Protest wählen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Verbrenner ist für die Zukunft auch noch lange nicht abgeschrieben, dank alternativer Kraftstoffe. Wer sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema beschäftigt wird feststellen, das die Zukunft eher aus einem Mix aus Batterie (Kurzstrecke), Wasserstoff ( LKW, Busse, Langstrecke) und auch Verbrennern besteht. Nur ideologische Idioten erkennen das nicht.



Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht. Tesla baut sein Werk in Berlin und wird über kurz oder lang das Elektroauto zum Standard machen. Ein Elektroauto verursacht etwa 30 bis 40% weniger CO 2 Emissionen als ein Benziner bzw Diesel, vom Feinstaubwert in den Städten noch gar nicht gesprochen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber mir geht es eher darum, dass es irgendwann -- frag mich nicht wann -- einen Punkt geben wird, an dem du nicht mehr zurück rudern kannst. An dem Punkt musst du handeln und dann wird es eben hässlich, weil man das Problem Jahrzehntelang verschleppt und verschleiert hat.


Wie kommen wir damit zum Thema zurück? Schwierig.  Wir sehen, wie hässlich es vor 90 Jahren wurde, als man die Rechtsradikalen das machen lies, was Rechtsradikale halt so machen. Ab wann man einschreiten muss, ist immer schwer. Macht man es zu spät, ist es zu spät, macht man es zu früh, heißt es, man bekämpft Demokratie und freiheitliche Grundordnung.

Sämtliche Attentäter auf Hitler, also alles Menschen die mit solchen Taten heute sofort Terroristen wären, werden von uns als Freiheitskämpfer verehrt. Das erste Attentat war noch verdammt früh. Da stellt sich mir immer die Frage, ab wann ein Attentat auf Höcke als Freiheitskampf angesehen wird. Aktuell sicherlich nicht, aber muss man es wieder so weit kommen lassen, dass es dann als Notwehr gilt?

Diese Frage beschäftigt Frauen in anderer Form quasi täglich. Was und wie macht man gegen Vergewaltiger. Der perfide ist, Gewalt darf man erst anwenden, wenn man selber schon verletzt wurde. Dann ist es für eine Reaktion aber in der Regel immer zu spät. Geht man präventiv vor sind die Strafen empfindlich. Ein ganz schwieriges Thema.


Und bevor jetzt wieder ein Rechter hinter dem Baum hervorspringt und rumschreit: Man wird das doch mal diskutieren dürfen, oder, Meinungsfreiheit und so. Das sind typische moralische Dilemma, aus denen es keine Patentlösung gibt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2020)

Ich werfe dann mal einen interessanten Artikel in den Raum aus der WELT: Nationalsozialismus: Die SPD verhinderte beizeiten Hitlers Ausweisung - WELT


----------



## JePe (10. Februar 2020)

Hitler, Sozen & Auslaender in nur einem Artikel. Ein feuchter Traum.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Hitler, Sozen & Auslaender in nur einem Artikel. Ein feuchter Traum.


Das ist der entgültige Beweis, sozusagen der Endsieg des Disputes, 
dass Hitler ein armes Opfer der Linksterroristen war. Oder so, oder
 auch nicht ...

Was lernen wir daraus? Keine Toleranz gegenüber Intolerenz. Aber
leider ist das einzige, was wir aus der Geschichte lernen, dass der
Mensch nicht aus der Geschichte lernt. 

Darum wiederholt sich vieles, q.e.d.


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. Februar 2020)

Immer wieder lustig. Der Attentäter von Halle war verrückt und kein Rechtsextremer. Wobei Rechtsextreme für verrückt erklären lassen hätte schon was.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2020)

> Wobei Rechtsextreme für verrückt erklären lassen hätte schon was.


Die sind mehr als das.


----------



## Slezer (10. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wen interessieren die Arbeitsplätze in der Autoindustrie, wenn die Abgase dieser Autos jedes Jahr tausende Menschen töten und hauptverantwortlich für die Klimakatastrophe sind?


Hast du für diese Aussage auch eine Quelle?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Hast du für diese Aussage auch eine Quelle?



Dass die Abgase gesundheitsschädlich sind, sollte klar sein.
Die Todeszahlen halte ich für Übertrieben, denn da kommen viele Faktoren hinzu.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2020)

Wenn du keine Ahnung davon hast und du außerdem keine Grundlage hast die Quelle anzuzweifeln solltest du dich mit Bewertungen zurück halten.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Februar 2020)

Also du wirst doch jetzt nicht wirklich den Schwachsinn von Seahawk unterstützen, Sparanus?

Er hat sich schon in der Vergangenheit mehr als disqualifiziert, was er die letzten Tage abgelassen hat, kann man nur noch mit Kopfschütteln quittieren.
Auf den Punkt gebracht, Ökosozialistische Gewaltdiktatur.


----------



## seahawk (10. Februar 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Hast du für diese Aussage auch eine Quelle?



Gerne:

UEber 100.000 Tote durch Dieselabgase | Wissen & Umwelt | DW | 15.05.2017
EU meldet Anstieg der Dieselabgas-Todesfaelle in Deutschland um 20 Prozent –Deutsche Umwelthilfe fordert von Angela Merkel regionale Sofortmassnahmen – Deutsche Umwelthilfe e.V.
107.000 Tote durch Dieselabgase | MDR.DE


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also du wirst doch jetzt nicht wirklich den Schwachsinn von Seahawk unterstützen, Sparanus?


Es geht hier um eine Behauptung die Seahawk mit Quellen belegt die ich für glaubwürdig erachte. 
Fachlich bin ich nicht qualifiziert das zu beurteilen. 

Deswegen möchte ich für einen Widerspruch entweder eine gegenteilige wissenschaftliche Behauptung oder einen Grund warum man der Quelle nicht glauben kann.


----------



## Alreech (10. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ist denn in einer Zeit, in der AfD-Schreihälse Worte wie _"Drecksfotze"_ als geläufige Meinungsäußerung und "Sachkritik" definieren lassen der  Begriff "Umweltsau" großartig schlimm?


Ehrlich gesagt, in einer Zeit in der die Linke jeden als Nazi bezeichnet der nicht 110% auf ihrer Linie ist halte ich nicht einmal mehr den Begriff Nazi oder Faschist schlimm.



> Und ja, die Generation, die von 1950 bis 1980 die wirtschaftlichen Fäden in der Hand hielt, ist für unglaubliche Verschmutzung verantwortlich. Viele direkt, quasi alle, weil sie es geduldet haben. Ich nenne die Generation meiner Eltern auch so. Einzig zu dem Zweck, um sie in Diskussionen zu bringen und sie zu bitten, weniger Geld in Kreuzfahrten zu verschwenden und mehr in nachhaltige Projekte zu investieren.
> 
> Aber man sieht es wieder, wer die Satire nicht versteht. Rechte Gruppen organisieren Massen, ähhh, Kleinproteste, um für die Verantwortungslosigkeit zu demonstrieren. Jeder, ausnahmslos jeder der Generation versteht, dass in der Zeit verdammt viel Schindlunder getrieben wurde
> - Kraftwerksfilter? wozu denn, Pseusokrupp trifft doch nur arme Kinder
> ...


Ach, du bist also in der Deutschen Demokratischen Republik aufgewachsen, wo das noch Anfang der 90er so war ?
Und ja, diese Altlasten der Sozialisten zu beseitigen war ein Milliardengrab, und mit eine der Ursachen warum durch hohe Steuern und Abgaben der Nettolohn in Deutschland in den letzen 40 Jahren nur schwach gestiegen ist.

In der BRD wurden Kraftwerke ab 1974 mit Rauchgaswäschern ausgestattet um Schwefeloxid zu entfernen, das war lange vor den Grünen.
Die Verfahren dazu sind sogar ziemlich alt, und wurden schon in den 30er / 40er Jahren angewendet.
Rauchgasentschwefelung – Wikipedia
Allerdings nicht in der DDR von 1948 - 1989, die hat sich bewusst dafür entschieden das teure Öl & Gas durch Braunkohle (ohne Entschwefelung) zu ersetzen, mit dem Effekt das sie pro KWH mehr Schwefeloxid ausgestoßen und mehr Brennstoff benötigt haben als der böse kapitalistische Westen.

Kernkraftwerke, Öl- & Gasheizungen hatten damals auch das Ziel die Luftverschmutzung zu reduzieren indem sie Kohlekraftwerke und Brikettöfen ersetzen.
Echter Giftmüll wird inzwischen unter Tage in ehemaligen Salzbergwerken gelagter, da landet auch der Giftmüll der bei der Herstellung von Solarzellen oder Windkrafträdern anfällt.
Und es gibt sogar Badestellen an Flüssen.

Und ja, du hast richtig erkannt das die Grünen Ökofaschisten sind.
Die Nazis hatten schon in den 30er den Naturschutz für sich entdeckt, auch mit dem Argument damit gegen das Großkapital vorzugehen das aus Profitgier Natur und Mensch vergiftet.
Diese Argumentation dürfte dir doch gefallen, oder ?

Baldur Springmann – Wikipedia
August Haussleiter – Wikipedia
Herbert Gruhl – Wikipedia
Werner Vogel (Politiker) – Wikipedia


----------



## Alreech (10. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das verstehen die Rechten aber nicht.
> 
> Es sind alles nur Anlässe, in denen Pseudobetroffenen ihre politische Agenda durchbringen wollen.
> So ist das jedesmal, wenn die Faschisten angebliche Trauermärsche machen oder sonstiges.
> ...


Moment mal, ihr Linken behauptet doch immer das sich Hass und Hetze als Satire tarnen, und das Satire gegen Angehörige benachteiligter Gruppen nicht zulässig ist.

Wenn sich das Umweltsau-Lied unter dem Vorwand der Satire gegen Fridays for Future gerichtet hat dann ist es eindeutig hetze:
Fridays for Future besteht aus Schülern, einer benachteiligten Gruppe.
Der Führungszirkel - Greta Thunberg, Luisa Neubauer - sind sogar junge Frauen, zum Teil mit psychischen Problemen. Also auch eine benachteiligte Gruppe.
Damit ist doch eindeutig klar, das dieses Lied von Anfang an als Hasskampange geplant gewesen ist.


----------



## Alreech (10. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das vierte Reich kommt ohne "eu" aus.


Die EU ist das vierte Reich. 
Zumindest die EU welche die Deutschen gerne hätten: ein echter Bundesstaat bei dem die einzelnen Ländern das machen müssen was Deutschland ihnen vorschreibt, z.B.:
- Atomausstieg in Frankreich
- Zwangsansiedlung von Migranten in Osteuropa ( egal ob die Osteuropäer und Migranten das überhaupt wollen)
- strenge deutsche Haushaltsdisziplin in Griechenland, Italien, Spanien, Portugal...
Ist halt nur blöd das ausser den Deutschen kein anderes europäisches Volk so eine EU will...


----------



## Alreech (10. Februar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Soso die Antifa hat Leute in Lager verschleppt. Oder hat es vor. Was du nimmst, nimm weniger.


Die Antifa hatte sogar einen eigenen Staat der nichts anders als ein riesiges Lager war. Inklusive Antifaschistischen Schutzwall als Grenze mit Schießbefehl.



> Wow. Verschwörungstheorien ala Antifa GmbH verbreiten und dafür Likes kasdieren. Unsere Rechten werden immer komischer. Wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis es selbst den Kameraden zu wirr wird? Oder sagt man sich da, gehört zu uns lassen wir ma machen?


Und die Linken verstehen Satire nicht einmal dann, wenn ein :Zwinkersmilie: dran steht. 
Deswegen schreibt's der Sonnenborn vermutlich immer aus


----------



## Alreech (10. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die AfD wird gewählt, weil in diesen Land eine große Menge Menschen leben, die die Verfassung nicht gelesen und verstanden haben und die, anstatt konstruktiv in die Politik zu gehen, lieber destruktive Parteien wählt. Demokratie funktioniert dadurch, dann man sich engagiert und nicht dadurch, dass man Rechtsextremen an die Macht verhilft.


Menschen welche die Verfassung nicht gelesen und Verstanden haben ?
z.B. Thüringens Linke-Chefin Susanne Hennig-Wellsow die fordert das bei der nächsten Wahl des Ministerpräsidenten CDU und FDP ihre Stimmen öffentlich machen sollen und somit auf das Recht der geheimen Wahl verzichten sollen, die in der Verfassung von Thüringen gefordert wird.

Das zeigt das es der Linken und ihrem angeblich demokratischen Aushängeschild Ramelow nicht um die Demokratie geht, sondern sie immer noch das langfristige Ziel verfolgen Deutschland in einen kommunistischen Staat wie die DDR umzubauen.


----------



## Metaltyp (10. Februar 2020)

Ach EUschi hat bestimmt noch ein paar freie Stunden in der Woche für's ministerpräsidieren und aufm Unionsvorsitz zu hocken. Die wuppt das schon.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> z.B. Thüringens Linke-Chefin Susanne Hennig-Wellsow die fordert das bei der nächsten Wahl des Ministerpräsidenten CDU und FDP ihre Stimmen öffentlich machen sollen und somit auf das Recht der geheimen Wahl verzichten sollen, die in der Verfassung von Thüringen gefordert wird.



Zeig doch mal den Artikel, in dem das steht, dass sie das so fordert.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (11. Februar 2020)

AfD stellt Strafanzeige gegen Merkel wegen Noetigung – JUNGE FREIHEIT

Da hat die AfD leider ein paar gute Argumente.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2020)

Herrlicher Schenkelklopfer.


----------



## compisucher (11. Februar 2020)

"unverzeihlich" ist eine persönliche Meinungsäußerung, die auch der Kanzlerin zugestanden werden muss.
"Muss rückgängig gemacht" werden ist formal ein zumindest fragwürdiger Fauxpas, der letztendlich auch mit die Krise bei der CDU ausgelöst hat.
Ob das nun strafrechtlich relevant ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2020)

Merkel hat ja schon eine Menge gemacht aber über sowas lacht auch der Staatsanwalt.
Ist typisch Afd, mal wieder die Opferrolle annehmen und stänkern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> "unverzeihlich" ist eine persönliche Meinungsäußerung, die auch der Kanzlerin zugestanden werden muss.
> "Muss rückgängig gemacht" werden ist formal ein zumindest fragwürdiger Fauxpas, der letztendlich auch mit die Krise bei der CDU ausgelöst hat.
> Ob das nun strafrechtlich relevant ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


Ach, natürlich nicht. Das sind übliche AfD Nebelkerzen. Stand Merkel mit einer Pistole neben Kemmerich und zwang ihn? Sie hat ihm politische Konsequenzen gezeigt. und genau das kann und darf sie. Genau wegen Fehlverhalten dieser Art treten anständige Politiker zurück. Es sind einzig Rechtsextreme, die auch nach gröbster Verstößen breit grinsend in Ämtern bleiben. Es waren, sind und bleiben Spalter.

Es war seine Entscheidung, dass ihm die politischen Konsequenzen, wie z.B. der mögliche Ausschluss aus der Partei, zu groß waren. Die kleinen AfD Schreihälse sind einfach nur komisch. Natürlich wird die Klage nicht einmal angekommen werden, es geht aber um etwas ganz anders und genau da wiederholt sich die Geschichte. Auch die AfD arbeitet unverhohlen an ihrer Opferrolle. Dabei sind sie die Täter. Einfach gestrickte Menschen werden aber damit erreicht. Gegen die AfD hilft nur eines: BILDUNG

Noch einmal. Genau wie die NSDAP ist auch die AfD zwar eine gewählte Partei, aber beide haben gemeinsam, nicht auf dem Boden der Verfassung zu fußen. Darum ist es politisch gegeben, gegen die AfD zu arbeiten, genau wie es gegeben war, gegen die NSDAP zu arbeiten. Nur leider sind die meisten Menschen einfach zu naiv, leichtgläubig oder auch zu dumm, um die Konsequenzen zu sehen. Das Problem sind nicht die Handvoll AfD Politiker, dass Problem sind Millionen deutscher Wähler, die deren Lügen glauben und die deren menschenfeindliche Politik gut heißen.

Das Problem ist, dass die AfD sehr geschickt neue Medien zur Massenmmanipulation einsetzt. Das ist hinreichend bekannt, interessiert die abgestumpften manipulierten aber nicht. Kann man nicht ändern. So ist Demokratie. Darum wird sich die Geschichte auch wiederholen. Nicht genau wie 1933, aber ähnlich, Es ist zum Kotzen.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (11. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> "Muss rückgängig gemacht" werden ist formal ein zumindest fragwürdiger Fauxpas, der letztendlich auch mit die Krise bei der CDU ausgelöst hat..



Die Krise wäre erst gar nicht entstanden, hätte man den FPD Ministerpräsidenten im Amt gelassen, anstatt ihn hinauszudrängen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Merkel hat ja schon eine Menge gemacht aber über sowas lacht auch der Staatsanwalt.


Das muss man erst einmal sehen, ich glaube da sollte man nicht vorab abwiegeln.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ist typisch Afd, mal wieder die Opferrolle annehmen und stänkern.


Sehe ich nicht so, die AfD nutzt die Chance, die die Altparteien der AfD bereitwillig eingeräumt haben.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ach, natürlich nicht. Das sind übliche AfD Nebelkerzen.



Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen darauf hingewiesen, dass nicht die AfD diese Opferrolle erzwingt, sondern es hauptsächlich die Altparteien sind, die die AfD  der Ausgrenzung wegen, immer dort hineindrängen.
Und jetzt kann sich die AfD wieder als Opfer aufspielen und das teilweise zurecht, nur bist du nicht in der Lage das zu sehen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sie hat ihm politische Konsequenzen gezeigt. und genau das kann und darf sie.



Wenn der Linkspartei mit dieser Gutsherrenart der Ministerposten entzogen worden wäre, wärst du wahrscheinlich im Dreieck gesprungen.
Achtung, Doppelmoral.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Genau wegen Fehlverhalten dieser Art treten anständige Politiker zurück. Es sind einzig Rechtsextreme, die auch nach gröbster Verstößen breit grinsend in Ämtern bleiben. Es war, sind und bleiben Spalter.



Und jemand der das Ganze jetzt nüchtern sieht, könnte sich jetzt fragen, wer nun der größere Spaltpilz ist. Der, der eine demokratische Wahl nicht akzeptiert und versucht den Ministerpräsidenten aus dem Amt zu drängen, oder der, der die Wahl von Kemmerich erst möglich gemacht hat.
Letzteres erscheint aber legitimer. Immer und immer wieder ins Forum zu tippen, dass du der Meinung bist es seien alles Rechtsextreme wird nichts helfen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die kleinen AfD Schreihälse sind einfach nur komisch.



Und andere bewerten die RRG als Schreihälse, gibt ja auch einige Argumente dafür, das so zu sehen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Auch die AfD arbeitet unverhohlen an ihrer Opferrolle. Dabei sind sie die Täter.



Die Täter waren in diesem Falle Linksextreme, die die Familie von Kemmerich bedrohten, die AfD hat nur strategisch ihr Wahlrecht beansprucht, das ist legitim und das andere eher weniger.
Wenn die einen von einem Dammbruch sprechen, dann darf die AfD wohl auch von einem Putsch sprechen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Einfach gestrickte Menschen werden aber damit erreicht. Gegen die AfD hilft nur eines: BILDUNG



Inwiefern soll hier Bildung helfen, wenn einfach mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird?` Das hilft gar nichts.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Noch einmal.



Bitte mach doch mal eine Pause, oder verlinke deine letzten Beiträge.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Auch die AfD arbeitet unverhohlen an ihrer Opferrolle.



Das macht die FDP inzwischen auch, wenn ich an Lindner und dessen letzte Äußerungen denke.



HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Die Krise wäre erst gar nicht entstanden, hätte man den FPD Ministerpräsidenten im Amt gelassen, anstatt ihn hinauszudrängen.



Und was soll er da? Eine Regierungskoalition bilden?


----------



## compisucher (11. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Die Krise wäre erst gar nicht entstanden, hätte man den FPD Ministerpräsidenten im Amt gelassen, anstatt ihn hinauszudrängen.



Gut, was ja der Kernpunkt der ganzen Diskussion ist.
M. M. nach wäre es besser gewesen, Herr Kemmerich hätte die 1. Wahl hernach nicht angenommen und wäre evtl. in einer 2. Krisenwahl auch mit Unterstützung von SPD+Grünen und ein paar Linken als Kompromisskandidat durchgekommen.



HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so, die AfD nutzt die Chance, die die Altparteien der AfD bereitwillig eingeräumt haben.



Dem ist leider so.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Gut, was ja der Kernpunkt der ganzen Diskussion ist.


Genau. mit Faschisten arbeitet man nicht zusammen. Punkt


----------



## HardwareHighlander (11. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das macht die FDP inzwischen auch, wenn ich an Lindner und dessen letzte Äußerungen denke.



Und auch hier wieder teilweise zurecht - offenbar seit ihr nicht in der Lage die Sache etwas nüchterner zu sehen.


----------



## compisucher (11. Februar 2020)

Vielleicht zur Klarstellung meiner Position:
Ich bin ganz klar Grüne+SPD affin, Linke ist mir dann doch zu heftig (weniger wg. ihrem Programm, sondern wg. der fehlenden Abgrenzung zur Vergangenheit).
FDP und CDU braucht es m. M. nach aber auch zwingend zu Repräsentation der Mitte bzw. des liberalkonservativen Teils der Bevölkerung. 
Afd geht bei mir gar nicht.

Vom Prinzip her wäre somit ein Herr Kemmerich, der inhaltlich sozial-liberal vertritt als Kompromisskandidat auch für eine linke Position vertretbar.
Somit war aus meiner Perspektive die prinzipielle Idee gar nicht so abwegig, die Umsetzung dorthin jedoch Katastrophal.
Wie man als Berufspolitiker (Mehrzahl) so dilettantisch vorgehen kann, ohne strategisch alles im Vorfeld durchzuspielen, ist mir völlig schleierhaft.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2020)

Soweit ich das jetzt mitbekommen habe, haben die CDU und die FDP das im Vorfeld durchlaufen lassen.
Sie wussten also oder hätten es annehmen müssen, dass wenn sich ein Kandidat aus dem Lager der beiden aufstellt, dass er im dritten Durchgang dann auch mit den Stimmen der Afd gewählt wird.
Und selbst als Kemmerich gewählt wurde, hätte er die Wahl einfach ablehnen können, denn er wusste ja, dass er die Mehrheit nur durch die Afd bekommen hatte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Vom Prinzip her wäre somit ein Herr Kemmerich, der inhaltlich sozial-liberal vertritt als Kompromisskandidat auch für eine linke Position vertretbar.


Aber die Thüringer FDP hat jede Zusammenarbeit mit den Linken abgelehnt. Das ist doch das Problem. Stattdessen hat sich Kemmerich von Faschisten wählen lassen und als Kardinalfehler die Wahl angenommen. Dem war vorher glaube ich gar nicht klar, was er da ungeheuerliches gemacht hat. Die Geschichte wiederholt sich. damit sind wird genau beim Thema. Jetzt sind wir ungefähr 1930, warten wir die Bundestagswahl 2021 ab.

Niemand konnte ihn zwingen das Amt niederzulegen. Nach ein paar Gesprächen mit vernünftigen Menschen hat er vermutlich erkannt, was er da für einen Dummfug begangen hat und versucht nun Schadensbegrenzung.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (11. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Genau. mit Faschisten arbeitet man nicht zusammen. Punkt



Mit einer Partei die sich nicht deutlich von der SED Vergangenheit distanziert, prinzipiell auch nicht und das ist das Problem.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man diesen Blödsinn, dass man mit Parteien nicht zusammenarbeitet endlich komplett streichen, so kann man diese ganze Links-Rechts Eskalation in vernünftige Bahnen lenken.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Stattdessen hat sich Kemmerich von Faschisten ...



Jetzt sind also schon alle in der AfD Faschisten. +1
Nicht ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

Das Drama geht doch erst noch los. Gestern abend kochte ich mal wieder mit acht Studenten. Und irgendwann nach Stunden wurde es dann leicht politisch und es kam der Begriff Faschismus auf. Niemand der acht konnte den Begriff mit Leben füllen, niemand kannte Mussolini, niemand die Gräueltaten der Faschisten, niemand die parallel von Faschismus und NSDAP. Da saß ich dann und mir wurde immer klarer: Das nimmt ein böses Ende

Und bevor wieder irgendwer meint, die Faschisten in Italien waren doch harmlos, einfach mal lesen:
Verdraengte Graeueltaten (Archiv)


----------



## compisucher (11. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dem war vorher glaube ich gar nicht klar, was er da ungeheuerliches gemacht hat.


Genau, genau das glaube ich eben auch.
Wird schon irgendwie gut gehen und dann der mediale Aufschrei...
Das meine ich mit Dilettantismus.
Und m. pers. M. nach war es nicht zwingend Kemmerich, sondern viel mehr Mike, der aus Machtbesessenheit nicht mehr einzubremsen war.

Und Leutz, all die Schuldzuweisen wer hat was im Vorfeld gewußt oder bewußt gemacht oder auch nicht - es ist egal, es ist Vergangenheit.

Neuwahlen sind wohl vorprogrammiert, ein "Durchschleusen" von Ramelow wäre nun auch das falsche Signal an jene, die konservativ sind, aber unglücklicher Weise bei der AfD ein Kreuzchen gemacht haben.

Ehrliche Politik muss her, kein Gemauschel mehr...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ehrliche Politik muss her, kein Gemauschel mehr...


Politik wird immer verdeckt gemacht. Offen betreibt man Wissenschaft. 

Politik ist Psychologie und Massenmanipulation. Politik ist "Keine Panik"
Niemand wird Dir in aller Transparenz sagen, was seine wirklichen Motive
für dieses oder jenes Thema sind. In der Regel ist das Motiv Macht, nicht
mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## compisucher (11. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Politik wird immer verdeckt gemacht. Offen betreibt man Wissenschaft.
> 
> Politik ist Psychologie und Massenmanipulation. Politik ist "Keine Panik"
> Niemand wird Dir in aller Transparenz sagen, was seine wirklichen Motive
> ...



Tja, und genau DAS ist der Fehler.

DAS ist genau der Fehler, warum links und rechtsaußen gewählt wird = Politikverdrossenheit = das Gefühl, selbst nicht mehr repräsentiert zu werden, das die eigene Meinung nicht abgebildet wird.

Die heutigen Demokratiemodelle funktionieren nur dann, wenn eine tragende, ausgeglichene politische Mitte vorherrscht und auch tatsächlich das Volk vertritt, tut sie aber nicht mehr, siehe Wahlerfolge der Linken und der AfD.

BEIDE Flügelparteien führen langfristig in eine Art Diktatur, was kaum das Ziel sein kann.

Also MUSS eine Reform der Demokratie entwickelt werden - wie die aussehen soll = keine Ahnung aber ein Ansatz wäre evtl. mehr Basisdemokratie, Volksentscheide o. ä..

Das ZIEL muss sein, wieder Vertrauen in die Demokratie zurück zu gewinnen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Und auch hier wieder teilweise zurecht - offenbar seit ihr nicht in der Lage die Sache etwas nüchterner zu sehen.


Nüchtern? Wird doch nüchtern gesehen. Den sterbenden Schwan spielt jetzt die FDP.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Tja, und genau DAS ist der Fehler.


So sind Menschen, das ist kein Fehler, das ist ihre Natur. Das muss man erkennen und verstehen. 
Dann versteht man auch, warum sich andere um einen herum so verhalten, wie sie sich verhalten. 

Du siehst z.B. in Star Trek den absoluten Kommunismus. Eine wunderschöne Utopie, klappt aber
nicht mit der Gattung Mensch, weil es viel zu viel Egoismus, Selbstsucht, Neid, Machtbessenenheit,
etc. gibt. 

Wer geht denn in die Politik und warum? Sobald Du sachgetriebene Menschen siehst, die ihnen
wichtige Themen durchsetzen wollen, verzweifeln die spätestens nach ein paar Jahren an politischer
Realität. 

Darum rate ich jedem, der von Politikverdrossenheit redet, in seinem Gemeinerat mitzuarbeiten und
sich das Elend anzuschauen. Und dann überlegt Dir, wer das und warum aushält und aufsteigt.

Warum z.B. wirst Du in Firmen befördert? Weil Du besser und härter als andere arbeitest?
Lächerlich, dass wird den Menschen erzählt und er so blöd ist, das zu glauben, wird immer  härter 
und effizenter arbeiten und als einziges Ziel immer mehr ausgebeutet, aber nicht aufsteigen

________
Nachtrag: Hier ein schönes Beispiel:
*Verkehrsminister Scheuer entgeht strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen*
Aktuelle Nachrichten online - FAZ.NET

Was sagt die Satire dazu:
PamS: Andreas Scheuer – Was weiss er ueber Merkel und Soeder, dass sie ihn nicht feuern koennen?

Das ist Politik. Aufsteigen kann nur, gegen den etwas vorliegt, damit man ihn bei Bedarf jederzeit absägen kann. Natürlich gab es Gespräche zwischen Höcke, Mohring und Kemmerich. Und jederzeit hätte Höcke Gesprächsprotokolle aus dem Hut zaubern können, wenn Kemmerich nicht gespurt hätte. Darum musste der Spuk ganz am Anfang beendet werden. Das ist Politik ...


----------



## Sparanus (11. Februar 2020)

Ach compi jetzt denkst du auch noch, dass von den Linken eine Diktatur droht...


----------



## compisucher (11. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach compi jetzt denkst du auch noch, dass von den Linken eine Diktatur droht...



Langfristig, als hypothetisches Modell. 

Das Ramelow und Co. ganz passable Realpolitiker sind, ist mir auch klar.

Es bringt m. M. nur nix, ganz links und ganz rechts als alleinige Wahrheit zu sehen und in der Mitte nicht mehr zusammenzufinden.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber die Thüringer FDP hat jede Zusammenarbeit mit den Linken abgelehnt. Das ist doch das Problem. Stattdessen hat sich Kemmerich von Faschisten wählen lassen und als Kardinalfehler die Wahl angenommen. Dem war vorher glaube ich gar nicht klar, was er da ungeheuerliches gemacht hat. Die Geschichte wiederholt sich. damit sind wird genau beim Thema. Jetzt sind wir ungefähr 1930, warten wir die Bundestagswahl 2021 ab.
> 
> Niemand konnte ihn zwingen das Amt niederzulegen. Nach ein paar Gesprächen mit vernünftigen Menschen hat er vermutlich erkannt, was er da für einen Dummfug begangen hat und versucht nun Schadensbegrenzung.



Ich gebe dir in Grundzügen recht und natürlich kann man Vergleiche zu 1930 anstellen, die sind auch gut, aber zu sagen wir sind jetzt bei 1930 ist grundlegend falsch.
Die Republik ist grundsätzlich anders strukturiert und im Westen sind die Tendenzen zur AfD massivst kleiner als im Osten und da der Westen deutlich mehr als 3/4 der Bevölkerung stellt, ist die Lage bei weitem nicht so dramatisch, die AfD ist Bundesweit zwischen 12-15% was schlimm genug ist, aber das sollte man mal faktisch zur Kenntnis nehmen.
Um an das Thema weiter anzuknüpfen, und zur CDU zu kommen, hier ist in der Vergangenheit und auch im Moment ein völlig falsches Bild entstanden, das ich auch mal korrigieren möchte. Es wird ja immer so getan als wenn Teile der CDU zumindestens einer Öffnung zur AfD nicht abgeneigt sind, hauptsächlich aus dem Osten oder eigentlich nur aus dem Osten, denn mir ist nicht ein einziger "westdeutscher" Landesverband bekannt, der eine Zusammenarbeit mit der AfD nicht strikt ablehnt
Auch hier sollte man sich mal die Struktur anschauen!
Parteimitglieder nach Bundeslaendern | Infografiken | Parteien in Deutschland | bpb

Die Ostlandesverbände repräsentieren noch nichtmal 10% der CDU Mitglieder und dort gibt es bzgl. der AfD auch immer nur vereinzelt Stimmen, in der Presse und auch bei einigen hier wird aber eine wesentlich größere Anzahl suggeriert.
Es ist richtig, das es in CDU so etwas wie einen "Richtungsstreit" gibt, aber der ist nach meiner Auffassung medial aufgebauscht, weil im Endeffekt werden sich hier die mitgliederstarken Landesverbände sehr deutlich durchsetzen.

Diese Klage der AfD ist an Peinlichkeit gar nicht zu überbieten, da Frau Merkel immer noch CDU Präsidiumsmitglied ist, dem entscheidenden Führungsgremium der CDU, anscheinend ist Gauland zu bescheuert das zu kapieren und damit hat sie natürlich das Recht auch für die Partei zu sprechen und auch politische Maßnahmenim im Sinne der CDU einzuleiten, ansonsten würden sich die restlichen  Mitglieder des Führungsgremium schon melden, die übrigens auch diese Rechte haben.
Frau Merkel hat die Führungsschwäche und mangelnde Autorität von AKK kompensiert und das offensichtlich mit voller Rückendeckung des CDU Präsidiums, dessen Mitglied sie ist.

Also wieder nichts anderees als Nebelbomben von der AfD, die bis jetzt nun mit allen ihren Klagen und Anzeigen gegen Frau Merkel oder die Regierung gescheitert ist und diese wird nicht mal über ein den Status eines Blatt Papieres hinauskommen, weil sie völig absurd ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Republik ist grundsätzlich anders strukturiert und im Westen sind die Tendenzen zur AfD massivst kleiner als im Osten und da der Westen deutlich mehr als 3/4 der Bevölkerung stellt, ist die Lage bei weitem nicht so dramatisch, die AfD ist Bundesweit zwischen 12-15% was schlimm genug ist, aber das sollte man mal faktisch zur Kenntnis nehmen..


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. Wann immer ich mit Menschen diskutiere, bemerke ich, dass die stetigen Lügen der AfD fruchten. Die Menschen glauben deren Humbug, es setzt sich in den Köpfen fest und was dann kommt werden wir sehen. Es geht nicht um politisch Gebildete in Parteien, es geht um "die Masse".

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Deine Prognose eintritt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Also wieder nichts anderees als Nebelbomben von der AfD,


Es sind mehr als Nebelkerzen, geben sie EInblicke in die straffe Führerstruktur der AfD. Die glauben wirklich, was sie behaupten. Sie schließen von sich auf andere, wie es die meisten Menschen machen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Langfristig, als hypothetisches Modell.
> 
> Das Ramelow und Co. ganz passable Realpolitiker sind, ist mir auch klar.
> 
> Es bringt m. M. nur nix, ganz links und ganz rechts als alleinige Wahrheit zu sehen und in der Mitte nicht mehr zusammenzufinden.


Es geht ja auch um eine Koalition und nicht um eine absolute Mehrheit.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch um eine Koalition und nicht um eine absolute Mehrheit.



Man sollte das mal differenzieren.
Die CDU weigert sich m.M. nach zurecht auf Grund ihrer politischen Überzeugungen einen Linken Ministerpräsidenten aktiv zu wählen, die Linke ist IMMER noch ein politischer Gegner, abseits der AfD ein Hauptgegner bei den politischen Überzeugungen.
Man hat aber 1. bei der anstehenden Ministerpräsidentenwahl, jetzt Enthaltung versprochen/ signalisiert und 2, zusätzlich in Teilen politische Zusammenarbeit bei Projekten/Gesetzesentwürfen im Landtag angekündigt, das ist für die CDU ein großer Schritt und das sollte man mal zur Kenntnis nehmen.

Das große Teile der Union jetzt gegen die AfD und ihr trojanisches Pferd in der Union, genannt Werteunion, mobil machen, konnte man doch in den letzten Tagen deutlich sehen, natürlich ist der Vorwurf berechtigt, das man das viel zu lange schleifen lassen hat, was m.A. nach auf die fehlende Autorität von AKK zurückzuführen ist.
Und ich darf mal hervorheben das sich der "Kinderfresser" Söder von Anfang an sehr sher klar positioniert hat, das hat selbst Frau Weisband gestern bei Hart aber fair hervorgehoben. Ich hoffe das die Union jetzt wirklich aufgewacht ist und es sieht m.M. danach aus, weil sich immer mehr und auch bekannte Unionspolitiker sehr sehr klar zur AfD und der Werteunion äußern und die Folterwerkzeuge nicht nur zeigen, sondern jetzt auch aktive Vollstreckung ankündigen.

Edit:

Hier kann man schön sehen, das die Werteunion ähnlich ideologisch verbohrt und realitätsfremd ist wie die AfD.



> Chef der Werteunion sieht seine Vereinigung als wahlentscheidend
> 
> Der Vorsitzende der ultrakonservativen Werteunion, Alexander Mitsch, sieht seine Vereinigung als entscheidend für den Erfolg der Union. „Wir wissen, dass wir als Konservative und Wirtschaftsliberale, die sich in der Werteunion organisiert haben, wichtig für die Partei sind. Ohne uns wird die Partei zukünftig keine Wahlen gewinnen können“, sagte Mitsch am Dienstag dem SWR. Die CDU habe bei den letzten Wahlen Stimmen verloren, weil die Werteunion vernachlässigt worden sei.



Nach Rueckzug von AKK: Werteunion sieht sich als wahlentscheidend - WELT

Sprach das Männchen das ~3700 Mitglieder vertritt, denen 410000 CDU Mitglieder gegenübr stehen, also der nichmal 1% vertritt. Hier kann man wieder mal sehen welche Auswirkungen oder Ungleichgewicht lautes schreien und mediale Präsenz erzeugen.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (11. Februar 2020)

Broder läuft zur Höchstform auf.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QUE6mrsnGvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Broder läuft zur Höchstform auf.


Wen interessiert das Geschwätz eines billigen Provokateurs? 
Poste es in Deine AfD-Fangruppe, aber nicht hier. Es sieht eh
 niemand an

Danke


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Februar 2020)

Hat der Broder mal nicht für den Vorsitz des Zentralrats der Juden kandiert und  wollte sich dafür einsetzen, dass die Holocaust-Leugnung nicht mehr strafbar ist?  Am Ende hat er seine Kandidatur zurückgezogen .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hat der Broder mal nicht für den Vorsitz des Zentralrats der Juden kandiert und  wollte sich dafür einsetzen, dass die Holocaust-Leugnung nicht mehr strafbar ist?  Am Ende hat er seine Kandidatur zurückgezogen .


Ich verfolge ihn seit Jahren nicht mehr. Es gibt genügen Klagen und Urteile gegen diesen Spalter.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wen interessiert das Geschwätz eines billigen Provokateurs?
> Poste es in Deine AfD-Fangruppe, aber nicht hier. Es sieht eh
> niemand an
> 
> Danke



Ich hab mir letztens auch ein paar Videos von Afd Getreuen angeschaut -- meine Fresse, was da gelabert wird.
Aber seit dem kriege ich vom You Tube Logarithmus ständig neue Videos von solchen Deppen vorgeschickt. Echt nervig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber seit dem kriege ich vom You Tube Logarithmus


Cache und Cockies löschen und blos nicht anmelden. Dann ist es erträglich.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wer geht denn in die Politik und warum? Sobald
> Warum z.B. wirst Du in Firmen befördert? Weil Du besser und härter als andere arbeitest?
> Lächerlich, dass wird den Menschen erzählt und er so blöd ist, das zu glauben, wird immer  härter
> und effizenter arbeiten und als einziges Ziel immer mehr ausgebeutet, aber nicht aufsteigen
> ...



Ein Semmelköndel wäre ne bessere Verkehrsminister und würde nicht millionen  versenken 

YouTube


----------



## Mahoy (11. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist mir aber lieber dass es gar keine Regierung gibt als eine Linke.



Das ist eine nicht unbedingt zweckmäßige, aber absolut legitime Meinung. Allerdings ergeben sich daraus auch zwei wichtige Fragen:

1.) Ist es dir auch lieber, dass es gar keine Regierung gibt, statt eine rechte?

2.) Wenn gar keine Regierung nicht in Frage käme, würdest du dann eine rechte oder eine linke vorziehen?



> Belgien hatte auch ne lange Zeit keine Regierung, hat auch nicht geschadet.



Belgien ist nur begrenzt vergleichbar, da eine konstitutionelle Erbmonarchie mit Kammerparlament. Ohne Regierung sind bestimmte Verfahren (Gesetzgebung etc.) stark eingeschränkt bis unmöglich, aber der Staat ist weder komplett ohne Führung noch muss er auf Notregelungen zurückgreifen, um alltagsoperabel zu bleiben.

Der Haken ist, dass Belgien eine eingeschränkte Demokratie ist, selbst gegenüber beispielsweise Deutschland mit seinem ausgeprägten Parlamentarismus.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist eine nicht unbedingt zweckmäßige, aber absolut legitime Meinung. Allerdings ergeben sich daraus auch zwei wichtige Fragen:
> 
> 1.) Ist es dir auch lieber, dass es gar keine Regierung gibt, statt eine rechte?
> 
> 2.) Wenn gar keine Regierung nicht in Frage käme, würdest du dann eine rechte oder eine linke vorziehen?



Zu 1: Ja, denn wenn es eine aus ausschließlich rechten bis rechtsextremen Parteien wird werden die hier so einiges einschränken und verbieten, was nicht in meinem Sinne ist.

Zu 2:
Dann eine rechte, denn die wird mir erstmal weniger Schaden zufügen als eine linke, die dann am liebsten alles enteignen will und noch mehr Staat fordert.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zu 1: Ja, denn wenn es eine aus ausschließlich rechten bis rechtsextremen Parteien wird werden die hier so einiges einschränken und verbieten, was nicht in meinem Sinne ist.
> 
> Zu 2:
> Dann eine rechte, denn die wird mir erstmal weniger Schaden zufügen als eine linke, die dann am liebsten alles enteignen will und noch mehr Staat fordert.



Kennst du eigentlich überhaupt den Staatsaufbau der Bundesrepublik Deutschland?
Kannst du mir bitte mal erzählen wie eine Linke am Bundesverfassungsgericht vorbei sofort alle enteignen könnte, so lange und davon gehe ich bei der jetzigen Linken und ihrem Personal zu 100% aus, sie die demokratischen und gesetzlichen Spielregeln einhält, also Exekutivgewalt nicht zu einem Putsch missbraucht, davon bin ich bei der AfD zu 0 % überzeugt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Kennst du eigentlich überhaupt den Staatsaufbau der Bundesrepublik Deutschland?
> Kannst du mir bitte mal erzählen wie eine Linke am Bundesverfassungsgericht vorbei sofort alle enteignen könnte, so lange und davon gehe ich bei der jetzigen Linken und ihrem Personal zu 100% aus, sie die demokratischen und gesetzlichen Spielregeln einhält, also Exekutivgewalt nicht zu einem Putsch missbraucht, davon bin ich bei der AfD zu 0 % überzeugt.


Wenn die vom Sozialismus schwafeln bin ich mir sicher, dass die, sofern möglich, das so weit aushöhlen wie es geht.
Ich denke bei sowas daran, wenn die eine Diktatur wären, was dann passieren würde.
EDIT:
Nur zur Klarstellung: Ich vermute auch dass die Höcke-AfD, wenn es gehen würde, eine Diktatur aufbauen wird. Die werden aber anfangs erst gegen die Linken gehen und mich zumindest anfangs in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zu 1: Ja, denn wenn es eine aus ausschließlich rechten bis rechtsextremen Parteien wird werden die hier so einiges einschränken und verbieten, was nicht in meinem Sinne ist.
> 
> Zu 2:
> Dann eine rechte, denn die wird mir erstmal weniger Schaden zufügen als eine linke, die dann am liebsten alles enteignen will und noch mehr Staat fordert.



Komisch,
Verbale und körperliche Schäden wurden mir bis jetzt nur von Rechten zugefügt  als altenpfleger, um meinem Leben fürchte  ich mich nur wegen rechte und Krankenhauskeime, die beide haben auch Gemeinsamkeiten


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Komisch,
> Verbale und körperliche Schäden wurden mir bis jetzt nur von Rechten zugefügt  als altenpfleger, um meinem Leben fürchten müsste ich nur wegen rechte und Krankenhauskeime, die beide haben auch Gemeinsamkeiten



Ich bisher weder von den einen noch von den anderen. Man sieht aber, dass z.B. durch Linksextreme auch FDP- und CDU-Politiker angegriffen werden. Nur bei den Rechten gibt es wesentlich mehr Waffengewalt, daher sind die aktuell für einzelne Leute einfach gefährlicher.


----------



## seahawk (11. Februar 2020)

Was soll die Panik mit der Enteignung, das Grundgesetz sieht dies ganz klar vor:

Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen. Eine Enteignung ist nur zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit zulässig.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Was soll die Panik mit der Enteignung, das Grundgesetz sieht dies ganz klar vor:
> 
> Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen. Eine Enteignung ist nur zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit zulässig.



Weil ich davor Angst habe, dass die das ganz einfach ändern werden bzw. sich nicht dran halten werden. So wie das die Sozialisten in der DDR auch gemacht haben.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. Februar 2020)

Hast du entsprechendes Eigentum, dass du zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit verwaltest, oder bist du ein Boden- und Immobillienspekulant (siehe Berlin) und deshalb besorgt?

Und die Rechten würden sowas latürnich niemals nienich tun *hust*

Ich hoffe für dich, das du nicht ins Visier der Rechten gerätst, ansonsten wünscht du dir wohl ziemlich schnell die Linken zurück


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Februar 2020)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Hast du entsprechendes Eigentum, dass du zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit verwaltest, oder bist du ein Boden- und Immobillienspekulant (siehe Berlin) und deshalb besorgt?
> 
> Und die Rechten würden sowas latürnich niemals nienich tun *hust*
> 
> Ich hoffe für dich, das du nicht ins Visier der Rechten gerätst, ansonsten wünscht du dir wohl ziemlich schnell die Linken zurück



Nein, ich habe keine Immobilien, werde aber auch keine anschaffen, weil man damit nicht flexibel ist. 
Wenn die hier alles enteignen wird hier alles den Bach runtergehen und es gibt haufenweise Mangel, weil kein vernünftiger Mensch mehr irgendwo investiert, wird eh vom Staat verjuckelt.
Bei den Rechten (vermute ich zumindest), dass das vorerst nicht geschehen wird, vor allem da in der AfD noch ein Wirtschaftsflügel existiert.
Sollte die Regierung durch die NPD oder andere Konsorten zustande kommen könnte es auch da Enteignung geben.
Bei den Linken ist das aber zu 100% gesetzt.


----------



## seahawk (11. Februar 2020)

Einfache Frage, was sah schlimmer aus:

Deutschland 1945 oder die DDR 1989.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Einfache Frage, was sah schlimmer aus:
> 
> Deutschland 1945 oder die DDR 1989.


Deutschland 1945, aber das war ja auch ein Sozialismus, wenn auch national.
Zudem wurde Deutschland nach 1945 durch den Krieg zerstört, die DDR hat sich selbst zerstört.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Weil ich davor Angst habe, dass die das ganz einfach ändern werden bzw. sich nicht dran halten werden. So wie das die Sozialisten in der DDR auch gemacht haben.



die DDR war auch kein Rechtsstaat. Deutschland ist aber einer. Wenn der Staat dir was wegnehmen will, kannst du vor Gericht gehen.
Und so einfach kann man das Grundgesetz eh nicht ändern.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bei den Rechten (vermute ich zumindest), dass das vorerst nicht geschehen wird, vor allem da in der AfD noch ein Wirtschaftsflügel existiert.



Welcher Wirtschaftsflügel?
Die Weigel hat sich doch schon vor Höcke hingekniet, weil sie Angst hat, dass sie sonst genauso rausgemobbt wird wie Petry.
Höcke und Co. führen die Partei praktisch an. Der Gauland ist sein Sprachrohr und die anderen Typen im Vorstand nur Mitläufer.



seahawk schrieb:


> Einfache Frage, was sah schlimmer aus:
> 
> Deutschland 1945 oder die DDR 1989.



Also, ich war 1988 in der DDR und das sah echt schlicht aus.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann eine rechte, denn die wird mir erstmal weniger Schaden zufügen als eine linke, die dann am liebsten alles enteignen will und noch mehr Staat fordert.



Der Standpunkt zu Enteignungen per se ist über alle Parteien hinweg dieselbe, nur die Gründe unterscheiden sich.

Die Roten würden zur Stärkung sozial Schwacher enteignen. Die Schwarzen für den Zugang zu Rohstoffen. Die Gelben für den Ausbau von Infrastruktur. Und die Braunblauen, wenn du die "falsche" politische Meinung, Ethnie oder Religion hast.

Um vor Enteignung komplett geschützt zu sein, muss man zwei wichtige Bedingungen erfüllen: Man muss zur Klientel der jeweils an der Macht befindlichen Partei gehören UND innerhalb dieser eine starke Lobby haben.
Das bedeutet in logischer Folge: Wer sich nach rechts flüchtet, um dort vor Enteignungen geschützt zu sein, muss (auch bzw. insbesondere) dort uneingeschränkt und laut mit den Wölfen heulen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Februar 2020)

> die DDR war auch kein Rechtsstaat. Deutschland ist aber einer. Wenn der Staat dir was wegnehmen will, kannst du vor Gericht gehen.
> Und so einfach kann man das Grundgesetz eh nicht ändern.


Wenn das die Politiker abschaffen wollen machen die das auch. So wie damals in der Weimarer Republik.
Aktuell ist es aber so, dass die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung mit dem System zumindest grob zufrieden ist, es wird daher eher nicht passieren. Wenn sich das aber ändert wird hier das Staatssystem samt Grundgesetz abgeschafft, zur Not mit Gewalt.

Dadurch dass ich die Linken wesentlich öfter kritisiere als die AfD vermute ich, dass die AfD mir erstmal weniger Schaden zuführen wird als die Linken.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn das die Politiker abschaffen wollen machen die das auch. So wie damals in der Weimarer Republik.



Wie gesagt, so einfach kann man das Grundgesetz nicht ändern.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aktuell ist es aber so, dass die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung mit dem System zumindest grob zufrieden ist, es wird daher eher nicht passieren. Wenn sich das aber ändert wird hier das Staatssystem samt Grundgesetz abgeschafft, zur Not mit Gewalt.



Wer außer der Afd, die das System, ja tatsächlich abschaffen will, will das denn?
Die Linke würde gerne die Nato entsorgen -- was ich durchaus verstehen kann, denn die Nato ist in ihrer jetzigen Form obsolet. 
Die Fdp will den Sozialstaat abschaffen -- das wird aber nie passieren, da die FDP niemals mit ihren Parolen Regierungsführung erreichen wird.
Die Union würde am liebsten alles so lassen wie es ist und den Kopf in Sand stecken, damit man nichts anderes mehr sehen kann.
Was die Grünen genau wollen, ist für mich nicht ersichtlich. Einerseits reden sie von den üblichen grünen Themen. Andererseits sind die Grünen aber auch schnell bereit alles fallen zu lassen, um an die Macht zu kommen. 



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dadurch dass ich die Linken wesentlich öfter kritisiere als die AfD vermute ich, dass die AfD mir erstmal weniger Schaden zuführen wird als die Linken.



Die Afd kann dir schnell Schaden zu fügen, in dem sie dir die freie Meinungsäußerung aberkennt.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dadurch dass ich die Linken wesentlich öfter kritisiere als die AfD vermute ich, dass die AfD mir erstmal weniger Schaden zuführen wird als die Linken.



Wenn du das wirklich glaubst, sorry da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein


----------



## RyzA (11. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dadurch dass ich die Linken wesentlich öfter kritisiere als die AfD vermute ich, dass die AfD mir erstmal weniger Schaden zuführen wird als die Linken.


Krass! Glaubst du das ernsthaft?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Februar 2020)

> Die Afd kann dir schnell Schaden zu fügen, in dem sie dir die freie Meinungsäußerung aberkennt.


Das wollen auf jeden Fall aber auch die Linken, sieht man ja daran, wie die damit umgehen, dass ein Bern Lucke Dinge an der Uni sagt, die denen nicht passen.
Die wird nur denen gewährt, die mit denen auf einer Linie sind.
Wird die AfD aber genauso machen.

Linkspartei und SPD mittlerweile auch reden über den Sozialismus und dass der was Tolles wäre. Ob da jetzt das Präfix demokratisch davorkommt interessiert mich herzlich wenig, Sozialismus ist Sozialismus und steht im Konflikt mit der aktuellen parlamentarischen Demokratie hier.



> ---Zitat von DJKuhpisse---
> Dadurch dass ich die Linken wesentlich öfter kritisiere als die AfD vermute ich, dass die AfD mir erstmal weniger Schaden zuführen wird als die Linken.
> ---Zitatende---
> Krass! Glaubst du das ernsthaft?


ja, die werden erst auf die anderen losgehen, so dass ich mehr Zeit zum abhauen habe, wenn das dann irgendwie noch geht.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wollen auf jeden Fall aber auch die Linken, sieht man ja daran, wie die damit umgehen, dass ein Bern Lucke Dinge an der Uni sagt, die denen nicht passen.



Zeig mal bitte auf, dass das exakt von der Linkspartei kommt.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Linkspartei und SPD mittlerweile auch reden über den Sozialismus und dass der was Tolles wäre. Ob da jetzt das Präfix demokratisch davorkommt interessiert mich herzlich wenig, Sozialismus ist Sozialismus und steht im Konflikt mit der aktuellen parlamentarischen Demokratie hier.



Nö, falsch. Die wollen eine sozialverträgliche Marktwirtschaft. Das ist ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wollen auf jeden Fall aber auch die Linken, sieht man ja daran, wie die damit umgehen, dass ein Bern Lucke Dinge an der Uni sagt, die denen nicht passen.
> Die wird nur denen gewährt, die mit denen auf einer Linie sind.
> Wird die AfD aber genauso machen.




Wer betreibt nochmal ein Lehrermeldeportal? Ich komme grad nicht drauf ...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Februar 2020)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Wer betreibt nochmal ein Lehrermeldeportal? Ich komme grad nicht drauf ...



Die AfD.
Aber linke Organisationen betreiben auch ihre Portale wie indymedia und AgentAsteriskIn (mittlerweile eingestellt).
Kann man bei WikiMANNia nachlesen.


> Nö, falsch. Die wollen eine sozialverträgliche Marktwirtschaft. Das ist ein großer Unterschied.


Bullshit. Sozialismus, das was die Esken da so schwafelt, ist keine Marktwirtschaft mehr.



> Zeig mal bitte auf, dass das exakt von der Linkspartei kommt.


Da ist nicht direkt die Linkspartei gemeint, sonder alle, die sich mit Links identifizieren.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bullshit. Sozialismus, das was die Esken da so schwafelt, ist keine Marktwirtschaft mehr.



Das zeig das mal auf, dass sie den Sozialismus der DDR einführen will. Bitte mit Quellenangaben.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da ist nicht direkt die Linkspartei gemeint, sonder alle, die sich mit Links identifizieren.



Es gibt immer und überall Spinner. Das musst dir doch klar sein.
Meinungsfreiheit ist in Deutschland ein hohes Gut. Das ist wichtig, Ebenso Pressefreiheit und Redefreiheit.
Wer das mit Gewalt einschränken will, muss entsprechend angeklagt und bestraft werden.
Aber ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ein Politiker der Linkspartei die oben genannten Punkte einschränken oder gar verbieten will.
die Karrenbauer hat sowas mal gesagt, weil ihr das Video von dem Youtuber Rezo nicht gefallen hat. Dafür hat sie aber auch sofort Gegenwind bekommen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Februar 2020)

> Das zeig das mal auf, dass sie den Sozialismus der DDR einführen will. Bitte mit Quellenangaben.


Sozialismus ist bei mir Sozialismus - egal ob mit Zusatz oder nicht. Sie wird das auch nie so genau ausdrücken, aber die Tendenz ist da.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sozialismus ist bei mir Sozialismus - egal ob mit Zusatz oder nicht. Sie wird das auch nie so genau ausdrücken, aber die Tendenz ist da.



Die Welt hat sich mit der Globalisierung geändert. Geld ist unfassbar billig geworden. Es gibt Geld im Überfluss und das Geld geht dorthin, wo der meiste Profit lockt.
Ein Kapitalist kann das jetzt gut finden, aber eine Partei, die sich Sozialdemokratisch nennt, muss eben neue Zeichen setzen.
Daher gibt es eben von den neuen Vorsitzenden neue Anregungen und Ideen und was auch immer -- bla bla bla  eben.
Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft -- glaubt die SPD Führung echt, dass sie auch nur einen Punkt in den nächsten Jahren bis Jahrzehnten umsetzen kann? Natürlich nicht. Bis die SPD mal wieder einen Kanzler stellt, wird das noch dauern -- sehr lange dauern.
Und weil man eben weiß, dass man derartiges nicht erreichen kann, kann man eben mehr oder weniger alles fordern.
Exakt das machen die jetzt. Es wird nur nie umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Februar 2020)

Kurz OT zu Deutschland, aber durchaus zum Thema.

So geht Rechtsstaatlichkeit bei Rechtspopulisten/Extremen mit Hang zu Autokratie.
Ich fass das einfach nicht, das die Amis nicht schon längst den Aufstand proben.

USA: Streit ueber Strafe fuer Trumps Vertrauten Roger Stone

Und dann erzählen hier immer irgendwelche Vtler vom "System" Merkel oder Deutschland oder Blockparteien, da kann man sich nur totlachen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Deutschland 1945, aber das war ja auch ein Sozialismus




Bei Bernd Höcke Geschichtsunterricht gehabt?


----------



## MisterMarble (11. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann vergleiche  einfach mal unsere Schwesterkultur im Westen, die Franzosen, mit dem  Deutschen. Vergleiche Solidarität, soziale Gerechtigkeit etc. Mach es  einfahc mal und frage Dich dann, warum der Deutsche zu blöd ist, das  obere 1% in seine Grenzen zu weisen, damit alle am Wohlstand  partizipieren, und warum der Teutsche wie eh und je auf den schwächsten  herumtritt.
> 
> Wenn Du mir das schlüssig erklären kannst, dann höre  ich neugierig zu. Und dann erkläre mir, warum in Deutschland die  letzten Gewerkschaftsführer, die für ihre Mitglieder sinnvolles  erstreiten wollen, wie die Gewerkschaft der Lokführer, vom deutschen Mob  keinen Zuspruch bekommen, sondern Morddrohungen. Erkläre es mir.
> 
> ...



Wenn andere Kulturen zuwandern sind Vorbehalte und Sorgen nichts weiter als Ressentiments auf Pauschalebene, aber die Deutschen saugen den Rassismus, Egoismus und die Unsolidarität wohl mit der Muttermilch auf. Naja
Die Franzosen mögen vielleicht eher demonstrieren ,was ihre eigenen Belange betrifft, aber sicher nicht einem grundsolidarischem Gedanken folgend, sondern schlicht aus Eigeninteresse, denn wenn der Benzinpreis zu teuer oder die Rentenhöhe in Gefahr, dann bewegt man sich. Ich kann da keinen kausalen Zusammenhang für ein besonderes Maß an Solidarität erkennen, eher ein höheres Maß an Ungehorsam.  Was den Zuspruch für schwindenden Zuspruch für  Gewerkschaften betrifft, da tragen die Medien in Deutschland maßgeblich zu bei. Bei Streiken der Bahnbediensteten wird dann gern einseitig in der Form berichtet, das einzig und allein die Probleme der Pendler medial hochgeschaukelt werden, die Belange der Bahnbediensteten dafür aber kein Gehör finden und man die Streikenden entsprechend als egozentrische Personen diffamiert.   Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie man vor der Einführung von SGB2 die sogenannten Sozialschmarotzer durch sämtliche Talkshows hat touren lassen hat, um so das Bild zu generieren, das man in diesem System nur schuldhaft aufgrund Faulheit  landen kann und das Personen, welche sich dort befinden und eigentlich Verlierer des Systems sind, geächtet gehören. Divide et impera funktioniert immer und das unabhängig von der Herkunft eben leider auch in diesem Land.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Bei Bernd Höcke Geschichtsunterricht gehabt?



Du glaubst gar nicht wie tief das drinne sitzt, das hat mich schon Nerven gekostet das glaubst du gar nicht!

Auch wenn sich das makaber anhört, in Bezug auf speziell dieses Thema sind diejenigen mit denen ich mich auseinandergesetzt habe, Gott sei Dank schon alle von uns gegangen, aber sie haben es jedem erzählt der es nicht hören wolte und teilweise ist was hängengeblieben, bei den weniger belesenen.
Was ich nicht alles gehört habe, von erwachsenen Zeitzeugen, wie sehr der Führer sich für den kleinen Mann und die Volksgemeinschaft eingesetzt hat und es den mächtigen Wirtschaftsleuten / den da Oben gezeigt hat, spottet jeder Beschreibung.
Wenn man dann differenziert dargelegt hat, das er eben einen Scheißdreck gegen die da Oben getan hat, im Gegenteil sich von ihnen hat kaufen lassen, eine große Show abgezogen hat und vor allen dingen schön inszeniert nur jüdische Enteignungen vorgenommen hat, um seinen Rassenwahn auszuleben und das ganze ein riesen Taschenspielertrick war, nebst das er die wirklich sozialistisch angehauchten Leute seiner Organisation/Partei in der Nacht der langen Messer, auch noch gleich um die Ecke gebracht hat, stand man nahe am Pfahl des Erschießungskommandos.
Selbst einigermaßen geleuterte bis vernünftige Leute haben diesem Unsinn teilweise geglaubt und verteidigt. Ich bin froh das ich das hinter mir habe.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Februar 2020)

Bitte keine Angriffe für diese sehr grobe Vereinfachung. 

Nun im Kommunismus und im Nationalsozialismus geht es um Kampf. Aber während ersterer den Kampf gegen die herrschenden Klassen propagiert, ist es im NS der Kampf gegen die Juden (als ungenau beschriebene Rasse).

Es gibt schon parallelen, das kann man nicht abstreiten. Die Nazis, um es mit den Worten Haffners zu sagen, schillerten zu allen Zeiten zwischen Rechts und Links.
Aber das ist auch ganz logisch, die Extreme Rechte war auch ohne NSDAP im Parlament und Staat präsent durch die DNVP, durch Hindenburg und durch Organisationen wie den Stahlhelm.
Die Nazis mussten also einiges ans sozialistischer Ideologie aufweisen um überhaupt für breite Kreise wählbar zu sein.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2020)

Ich bin da bei dir, aber es war einfach nur eine große Inszenierung und Taschenspielertrick, ohne jegliche Substanz (sozialistische).


----------



## Sparanus (12. Februar 2020)

Von Hitlers Seite aus? Ja sehr wahrscheinlich.

Aber das galt halt nicht für alle Parteigrößen und Mitglieder, man beachte nur mal Goebbels Mitte der 20er. Er war zu dieser Zeit schon in der NSDAP und trotzdem hatte er eine sehr sozialistische Einstellung. 

Daher kann man sagen, dass das sozialistische Element der NSDAP real wirklich existierte, auch wenn es für Hitler selbst nur ein Trick war.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2020)

Er hat ja Röhm plus Anhang nicht umsonst um die Ecke gebracht!
Der Mann der dem Establishment wirklich an den Kragen wollte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin da bei dir, aber es war einfach nur eine große Inszenierung und Taschenspielertrick, ohne jegliche Substanz (sozialistische).


Es war schon das damalige CDU-Mitglied Erika Steinbach, welches dieses unsäglichen Blödsinn von wegen _"die NSDAP ist eine linke Partei gewesen" _verbreitete. Das wurde zig mal widerlegt und trotzdem, das ist das Problem mit dem Netz, wird der Schund einfach immer und immer wieder verbreitet. Wird schon irgendwas hängen bleiben, so der Ansatz der rechten Agitatoren.

Die NSDAP war menschenfeindlich und  -verachtend bis ins Mark. Da war gar nichts solidarisches oder internationales. Linke bekennen sich zu den Menschenrechten und von allen Lebewesen auf der Welt waren die Nazis, ihre Schergen und Hilfsgehilfen das übelste Dreckspack. Sie haben versucht, ganze Kulturen  auszulöschen, sie haben die Städtebombardierungen in Spanien begonnen, sie haben Kinder in der Krieg geschickt, gemeuchelt, gemordert , gebrandschatzt und was auch immer. Alleine der geplante Vernichtungsfeldzug gen Osten ist einmalig in der Weltgeschichte.

Nein, ihr kleinen rechten Spalter, was die Nazis machen ist das, was Rechte im Extremen immer anstreben, Mörden. Die AfD ist in bester Tratidion wenn sie willkürlich und gegen jeden rechtsstaalichen Grundsatz an den Grenzen Menschen erschießen will, Schiffe versenken lassen will, brennende Wohnhäuser als Notwehr definiert etc. Es sind dieselben menschenfeindlichen Grundgedanken, die sich auch in der NSDAP fanden. 

Und das sich dieser widerwärtigste Teil unserer Geschichte wiederholt, gibt mir wirklich zu denken, Die Lernfähigkeit geht gegen null.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (12. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wen interessiert das Geschwätz eines billigen Provokateurs?



Er parodiert halt eure Sichtweise und macht das dabei ganz gut.
Dein Beitrag oben hat schon was von Paranoia.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Poste es in Deine AfD-Fangruppe, aber nicht hier. Es sieht eh
> niemand an



Da ist jemand salty.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hat der Broder mal nicht für den Vorsitz des Zentralrats der Juden kandiert und wollte sich dafür einsetzen, dass die Holocaust-Leugnung nicht mehr strafbar ist? Am Ende hat er seine Kandidatur zurückgezogen .



Ist bestimmt ein Antisemit und damit hat er sich doch eh disqualifiziert.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und das sich dieser widerwärtigste Teil unserer Geschichte wiederholt, gibt mir wirklich zu denken, Die Lernfähigkeit geht gegen null.



Deine Lernfähigkeit geht auch gegen null, da du schlicht und ergreifend einen enormen Tunnelblick entwickelt hast und durch deine permanente Verharmlosung des Nationalsozialismus damit nur noch die rechten in der AfD bestätigst, eben durch diese pauschale Ausgrenzung und Diffamierung.
Am Ende sind Leute wie du die Wegbereiter für deren Aufstieg.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Alleine der geplante Vernichtungsfeldzug gen Osten ist einmalig in der Weltgeschichte.


Erzähl das mal amerikanischen Ureinwohnern.
Oder versuch es bei Azteken, Inkas und Mayas.
Es wurde schon oft versucht ganze Völker auszurotten und das teils leider sehr erfolgreich.
Von dem was der Iran mit Israel vorhat, reden wir erst garnicht.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es war schon das damalige CDU-Mitglied Erika Steinbach, welches dieses unsäglichen Blödsinn von wegen _"die NSDAP ist eine linke Partei gewesen" _verbreitete. Das wurde zig mal widerlegt und trotzdem, das ist das Problem mit dem Netz, wird der Schund einfach immer und immer wieder verbreitet. Wird schon irgendwas hängen bleiben, so der Ansatz der rechten Agitatoren.
> 
> Die NSDAP war menschenfeindlich und  -verachtend bis ins Mark. Da war gar nichts solidarisches oder internationales. Linke bekennen sich zu den Menschenrechten und von allen Lebewesen auf der Welt waren die Nazis, ihre Schergen und Hilfsgehilfen das übelste Dreckspack. Sie haben versucht, ganze Kulturen  auszulöschen, sie haben die Städtebombardierungen in Spanien begonnen, sie haben Kinder in der Krieg geschickt, gemeuchelt, gemordert , gebrandschatzt und was auch immer. Alleine der geplante Vernichtungsfeldzug gen Osten ist einmalig in der Weltgeschichte.
> 
> ...



Ne ne ne,

meine Liebe du machst es dir hier viel zu einfach und dein Post ist m.A. nach viel zu banal. Du bist nicht "am Puls der Zeit" und Geschichte kann man NIE mit heutigen Maßstäben betrachten.
Die Nazis haben etwas unglaublich perfides und  kreatives geschaffen, praktisch die perfide Quadratur des Kreises. Die Volksgemeinschaft für den kleinen Mann, plus eine neue nationale Identität, die nach dem verlorenen 1. Weltkrieg wie Balsam wirkte, für alle Gesellschaftsteile, ein brutales darwinistisches Menschenbild nach innen und außen, das immer noch en Vouge war, plus einen Schuldigen für den 1. Weltkrieg auf den man die ganze Schuld (Rassenhass) ableiten konnte.
Die Volksgemeinschaft gewürzt mit neuer nationer Identität/Selbstbewußtsein und  klaren Feindbildern, hat etwas unglaublich  "pseudo" solidarisches geschaffen (auch basierend auf der Vorgeschichte seit 1914), andernfalls ist das Durchhalten bis 1945 mit allen Opfern und Leiden gar nicht zu erklären.
Die Nazis haben praktisch von Solidarität gelebt und darauf ihren Staat errichtet. 
Und um mal zu den Linken zu kommen, haben die außerhalb von Deutschland, zu 90% ihre Internationalität in Nationalität umgewamdelt. Angefangen von Viviani, der mit Poincaré am 23.07.1914 den Russen einen Blankoscheck ausgestellt hat, obwohl er noch vorher massivst die Friedenssolidarität mit den deutschen Sozialdemokraten beschworen hat und die Kommunisten und Sozialisten aus der UdSSR hatten zu überhaupt keinem Zeitpunkt irgend etwas Internationales oder mit den Menschenrechten auch nur das kleinste bischen am Hut. Der einzige Fingerzeig war der Spanische Bürgerkrieg, den man etwas herausheben kann, was die Menschen (Republikaner) anbelangt, ansonsten waren die Mächtigen auch nur da, um ihre ureigensten Interessen zu vertreten und zwar alle.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ...Die Nazis haben praktisch von Solidarität gelebt und darauf ihren Staat errichtet. ...


Das meinst Du nicht ernst, oder? Das kannst Du nicht ernst meinen .... 

Es ging nur um Druck und Terror mit SA und Gestapo. In der ersten Wochen der Machtergreifung gab es Säuberungswellen und 100.000 Deutsche wurden in Lager gesperrt. Gewerkschaftler, KPDler, SPDler und Künstler. Dann hat man 5% der Bevökerung den Menschenstatus abgesprochen und deren Besitztümer verteilt, hat Kranke und Schwache gemeuchelt usw. Nein, das war keine "Solidarität", das war der blanke Überlebenswille. 

Das ist ungefähr so, als würde man die Mangelwirtschaft der DDR als Solidaritätsmaschine verklären, weil sich die Menschen darum gegenseitig halfen.

Ne, ne, ne, Du fällst auf Propaganda rein. Das hat nichts mit dem wirlochen leben in der Nazizeit zu tun. Und ja, dass es einen wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung gab ist das eine. Solidarität ist etwas anderes.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2020)

Ehrlich, ich meine das Todernst, ich habe mich über Jahre damit auseinander gesetzt mit Quellen.

Die Wirtschaft war zwar ein Faktor, aber nicht am Anfang entscheidend.
Soweit ich recherchiert habe, waren die Verhaftungswellen allgemein bekannt und wurden aktiv toleriert, niemand "hat das gestört", die "Sozen und Kommis sollten mal richtig erzogen werden" (Zeitraum 1933-1936). Ach ja natürlich die bösen schuldigen Juden auch. Es gibt sogar Quellen wo Eltern zwar "schweren Herzens", ihre behinderten Kinder, dem Euthanasieprogram aktiv zugeführt haben. Sie waren nicht über die Einzelheiten informiert und sicherlich nicht im Bilde, das die Kinder durch bewußten Fettentzug getötet werden solten, aber es war schon allgemein bekannt, das sie nicht unbedingt zurückkommen.
"Gemeinschaft und Solidarität" im Sinne des darwinistischen Weltbildes, war oberstes Gebot im Nazireich, das kannst du abstreiten, ändert aber 0 an den Fakten und Quellen. Alles drehte sich um den Volkskörper/Volksgemeinschaft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ehrlich, ich meine das Todernst,


Solidarität ist ein Konzept zum Auffangen von Kranken und Schwachen. 
Du kannst es auch Nächstenliebe nennen. Kranke und Schwache zu töten
 nennt man nicht Solidaritätsprinzip.

Das es Gemeinschaft gab, Seilschaften etc. ist etwas ganz anderes. Weite
Teile haben mitgemacht, vergiss dabei aber nicht die Millionen, die in Angst
und Terror lebten.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Solidarität ist ein Konzept zum Auffangen von Kranken und Schwachen.
> Du kannst es auch Nächstenliebe nennen. Kranke und Schwache zu töten
> nennt man nicht Solidaritätsprinzip.
> 
> ...



So legen wir heute völlig zurecht Solidarität aus, aber nach dem/einem darwinistischen Weltbild gehören nur die gesunden, starken und in diesem Fall germanischen Menschen dazu und die wurden zu einer solidarischen Volksgemeinschaft im Zivilleben erzogen/geformt und zur absoluten Kameradschaft im Militär. Das  sind die Fakten.

Klar haben von den 80 Millionen auch ein paar Millionen in Angst und Schrecken gelebt, sagen wir 8 Millionen, bleiben 90& die das nazi mäßig gesehen haben und völiig oder sehr solidarisch mit der Volksgemeinschaft waren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> So legen wir heute völlig zurecht Solidarität aus,


So definieren Linke Solidarität. Was Du meinst, ist die Kameradschaft unter Wikingern, die gemeinsam "Rauben, Plündern, Vergewaltigen" .... 

Die waren auch total solidarisch untereinander. Aber nein, dass meint man nicht mit linker Solidarität ...


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2020)

Aber meine Liebe, Linke Solidarität gab es in Ansätzen im Spanischen Bürgerkrieg und dann als nächstes mit Che Guevara und dem Vietnam Krieg.
Können wir uns vielleicht auch darauf einigen, das es Solidarität schon weit vor den Linken gab, es gab ja auch die Aufklärung und den Humanismus vor den Linken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> , es gab ja auch die Aufklärung und den Humanismus vor den Linken.


Können wir uns darauf einigen, hier eine Linie steter Weiterentwicklung zu erkennen?

Aufklärung -> Humanismus -> umfassende linke Solidarität in Form der sozialen Gesetzgebung , Anerkennung der Menschenrechte, etc ...


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2020)

Natürlich können wir uns darauf einigen, wir sind da einer Meinung!
Aber du solltest fähig sein, das rational auch zu abstrahieren, auch wenn es dir nicht passt.

Wir sind uns völlig einig, das die Sozialgesetzgebung alleine auf Druch der DEUTSCHEN Sozialdemokraten entstanden ist, aber der "Linkenfresser" Bismarck hat sie eingeführt, als erstes auf der Welt, meinetwegen auch aus taktischen Gesichtspunkten, aber so dumm war der knochentrockene Erzkonservative gar nicht, weil er das antizipiert und anscheinend auch für gut befunden hat. Wenn es ihm absolut nicht gefallen hätte, hätte er es nicht gemacht.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> So definieren Linke Solidarität. Was Du meinst, ist die Kameradschaft unter Wikingern, die gemeinsam "Rauben, Plündern, Vergewaltigen" ....
> 
> Die waren auch total solidarisch untereinander. Aber nein, dass meint man nicht mit linker Solidarität ...


Die extreme Linke dieser Zeit war ja so friedlich. Auch wenn wir Stalin mal außen vor lassen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Februar 2020)

> Aber nein, dass meint man nicht mit linker Solidarität ...


Unter aktueller linker Solidarität sind dann die gemeinsamen Randaleaktionen in den Städten gemeint, bei denen alles kaputt und klein geschlagen wird was nicht in die eigene Ideologie passt.


----------



## seahawk (12. Februar 2020)

Linke haben sich halt vom völkischen Denken frei gemacht und denken nur in sozialen Klassen und da gilt die Solidarität immer den Schwachen, die ganze Ideologie ist geprägt von Mitgefühl und Gerechtigkeit. 

Rechte denken völkisch und wollen andere unterwerfen. Dort regiert gegenüber anderen der Hass.


----------



## Cruach (12. Februar 2020)

Rechtsextreme mag ich nicht und Linksextreme finde ich einfach nur widerwärtig. Mit denen möchte ich mich nicht mal unterhalten...


----------



## Metaltyp (12. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Unter aktueller linker Solidarität sind dann die gemeinsamen Randaleaktionen in den Städten gemeint, bei denen alles kaputt und klein geschlagen wird was nicht in die eigene Ideologie passt.



Hamburch liecht heute noch Schutt und Asche. Gestern bin ich mit dem Ratt durch Connewitz gerollt und wäre fast vom Esel gefallen, weil die ganze Straße ein einziges Trümmerfeld ist.
Quatsch nich so'n Gelaber.


----------



## seahawk (12. Februar 2020)

Wobei man ja gerade in Sachsen und Thüringen sieht, wie nah sich linke und reche Ansichten manchmal stehen. Die DDR sprach ja auch von Luftgangstern, die die unschuldige Stadt Dresden vernichteten, genau der gleiche Scheiß erzählen heute die Rechten. Vieles was damals in der DDR  als Propaganda gegen die westliche Besatzungszone eingesetzt wurde, ist heute in der Argumenten der AfD zu finden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Februar 2020)

Metaltyp schrieb:


> Hamburch liecht heute noch Schutt und Asche. Gestern bin ich mit dem Ratt durch Connewitz gerollt und wäre fast vom Esel gefallen, weil die ganze Straße ein einziges Trümmerfeld ist.
> Quatsch nich so'n Gelaber.


Schau mal bei Youtube nach G20 Hamburg. Da wirst du dann sehen, was ich meine.


----------



## Metaltyp (12. Februar 2020)

Ok, ich gebe ein "aggressive Linksfaschisten machen grundlos Hamburch den blutgetränkten Erdboden gleich, während die Hochfinanz seelenruhig Macht und Geld zuschanzt auf dem Rücken der Menschen"
... komisch - nix gefunden


----------



## JePe (12. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Die Krise wäre erst gar nicht entstanden, hätte man den FPD Ministerpräsidenten im Amt gelassen, anstatt ihn hinauszudrängen.



Eigentlich ist die Krise durch seine Wahl ueberhaupt erst entstanden. Warum sollte man jemanden "im Amt lassen", den 95% der WaehlerInnen nicht einmal im Landtag haben wollten? Nur, weil Du nicht ertraegst, dass eine deutliche Mehrheit der ThueringerInnen Ramelow fuer einen guten Ministerpraesidenten haelt, der zwar keine Mehrheit im Parlament mehr hinter sich hat, aber dessen Partei alleine mehr Stimmen geholt hat als CFU und FDP zusammen?

Dann koennen wir die Folklore mit der Urne auch gleich ganz abschaffen.



HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Mit einer Partei die sich nicht deutlich von der SED Vergangenheit distanziert(...)



Du meinst bestimmt Kemmerichs FDP, die Nachfolgerin der LDPD ist und sich nie von ihrer SED-Vergangenheit distanziert hat?

Einfach nur grotesk, was da zusammenkonstruiert wird, nur um den politischen Gegner ans Bein zu pinkeln.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Youtube nach G20 Hamburg. Da wirst du dann sehen, was ich meine.


Das 40.000 Polizisten in der Stadt ruhig zusehen, wie eine Handvoll Idioten zwei Stunden lang Autos ansteckten und trotz 1000 Anrufen sich niemand  in Bewegung setzte. Ja, eine Glanzleistung der Polizei. Ich stelle mir gerade vor was passieren würde, wenn man die typischen rechtsextremen Hooligans ohne Polizei das machen lassen würde, was Hooligans halt so machen. Man stelle sich vor, im Spiel Schalke gegen Dortmund zieht sich die Polizei zurück. Ich will mir das nicht vorstellen und ausprobieren sollte man das noch weniger.



JePe schrieb:


> Einfach nur grotesk


Es sind leider keine Einzelfälle, denn immer mehr Deutsche fallen auf die Bombardierung mit Lügen und verzerrten Darstellungen der AfD herein. Und dann kommt dieser dämliche Spruch "Die Wahrheit liegt in der Mitte". Wenn es eine Wahrheit gibt und eine Lüge dann liegt verdammt noch mal die Wahrheit nicht in der Mitte. Die "Wahrheit" steht in unserer Verfassung und in Gesetzen. Das ist die Basis, die man anzuerkennen hat. 



JePe schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist die Krise durch seine Wahl ueberhaupt erst entstanden.


Nein, nein, nein, nein, Die Krise entsteht, weil diese verdammten verfassungstreuen Demokraten die Rechtsextremen nicht das machen lassen, was Rechtsextreme halt so machen wollen. Ich sehe keine Krise, ich sehe nur, dass immer mehr charakterlose Politiker aufgedeckt werden und mit ihren Parteien Ärger bekommen. Das Mohring weg ist, ist doch keine Krise, sondern ein begrüßenswerter und lange hinfälliger Schritt. 

Warten wir jetzt ab, was mit Kemmerich passiert. Und das Frau Kramp-Karrenbauer zurückkegtreten ist, ist alles andere als eine Krise, da sie seit ihrem Amtantritt mit zweifelhaften Aussagen aufwartete. Die Krise würde beginnen, wenn Merz nun CDU Vorsitzender würde.  Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Um wieder zum Thema zu kommen, sind die Parallelen offensichtloch die AfD betreibt genau wie die NSDAP vor 1933 eine rein destruktive Oppositionspolitik.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade vor was passieren würde, wenn man die typischen rechtsextremen Hooligans ohne Polizei das machen lassen würde, was Hooligans halt so machen. Man stelle sich vor, im Spiel Schalke gegen Dortmund zieht sich die Polizei zurück. Ich will mir das nicht vorstellen.
> 
> .



Wer zahlt die Rechnungen für die ganzen Polizei & Co. Einsätze beim  kack Fussball Spiele , von der 1 Bundesliga bis runter? Die ganzen Jahrzehnten Kohle verschwendet.

polizeieinsatz kosten fussball - Google-Suche


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2020)

> wenn Merz nun CDU Vorsitzender würde. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.



Kannst du mir bitte mal erklären, warum das eine KRISE wäre?
Ich bin nun nicht wirklich Merz Fan 2020, aber er hat sich immer von der AfD distanziert und steht genauso für eine strikte Abgrenzung. Das einzige was er will ist eine konservativere Politik, da unterscheiden sich er und Spahn nicht wirklich, nur Merz ist neo-liberaler, nur das hat dann doch ganz normal etwas mit politischen Wettbewerb zu tun. Ich hoffe wirklich du suggerierst hier jetzt nicht das Merz AfD afin ist, das ist nämlich eine glatte Lüge.
Um Parteivorsitzender zu werden, braucht er eine Mehrheit der CDU Delegierten auf einem Bundesparteitag und das ist doch ureigenste CDU Sache.
Und damit Merz Kanzler wird, muss er 1. erstmal die nötigen Stimmen bei einer Bundestagswahl bekommen und 2. seine Positionen so anpassen, das er koalitionsfähig z.B. mit den Grünen ist.
Also lassen wir doch mal die Kirche im Dorf.

Du kansst gerne schreiben das du Merz für eine Fehlbesetzung hälst, völlig legitim, halte ich übrigens das neue SPD Duo auch, aber ich spreche von keiner Krise.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wer zahlt die Rechnungen für die ganzen Polizei & Co. Einsätze beim  kack Fussball Spiele , von der 1 Bundesliga bis runter? Die ganzen Jahrzehnten Kohle verschwendet.


Da gibt es gerade eine Änderung, ähnlich jenem, was die Nazi machten. Die Nazis ließen sich von den Angehörigen jede Exekution mit 60,- RM bezahlen, die Bundespolizei will jetzt Gebühren für Platzverweise, Identitätsaufnahmen, Verhaftungen, etc. Wirkt wie ein Schritt hin zur Privatisierung der Polizei. Das wird dann der nächste Neokapitalistische Höhepunkt, eine gewinnorientierte Polizei ...
Einschraenkung von Buergerrechten durch die Hintertuer | Telepolis

Was kommt als nächstes? Muss sich dann auch die Bundeswehr durch ihre Einsätze finanzieren, so wie es die Wehrmacht versuchte?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte mal erklären, warum das eine KRISE wäre?


Weil meiner Meinung nach unter ihm die CDU ähnlich wie die SPD in zwei Teile zerbrechen wird. So wie sich von der SPD die Linksgerichteten um Lafontaine abspalteten ahne ich für die CDU analoge Prozesse. Merz spaltet, er harmonisiert nicht, so mei Eindruck, Du wirst da bessere Einblicke in das Stimmungsbild haben. Bei mir ist es nur eine "gefühlte" Befürchtung.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2020)

Das kann man so eindeutig nicht sagen, wenn die CDU aber nochmal im Osten was "zurückgewinnen" möchte, wäre er im Augenblick die größtmögliche Integrationsfigur für die Partei, da der Flügel um Daniel Günther wegen ihm nicht die CDU verlassen.
Laschet steht klar für den Westen und die Merkel Politik, wäre somit eher mein Kandidat , aber für die gesammte CDU eher spalterisch, das muss man so klar analysieren. Spahn wäre ein Kompromiss Kandidat, aber er hat zu wenig Truppen.
Söder wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit, aber weder Laschet noch Merz, wollen Parteivorsitzende unter einem möglichen Kanzler Söder sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das kann man so eindeutig nicht sagen, wenn die CDU aber nochmal im Osten was "zurückgewinnen" möchte,


Wenn sie das als Ziel hat, wird es einen Rechtsruck Richtung AfD geben, also RichtungMohring. Damit macht man sich keine Freunde. Schon die CSU schwappte immer wieder knapp an faschistischen Aussagen vorbei, denke ich an FJS zurück, aber die Zeiten ändern sich. Heute wollen das Menschen ja wieder, zumindest die, die am lautesten Grölen. Heute sollen Arme und Kranke wieder getreten werden. Das hat sogar die SPD durchgewunken. Da will ich mir gar nicht ausmalen, was von einer CDU im Rechtsdrift passieren wird. Ich geh schon mal wieder ein paar Tüten _"Kotzbrocken to go" _kaufen

Naja, es wird genug Gewinner geben, wenn Merz die Rentenversicherungen Stück für Stück privatisiert. Gewinner gibt es bei jeder Veränderung, bleibt immer nur der Frage, wer die Gewinner sind.


----------



## compisucher (12. Februar 2020)

Hmmm...Merz will sich klar von der AfD abgrenzen (eigene Aussage) aber will inhaltlich einige Themenfelder selbst besetzen (ebenso eigene Aussage durch die Blume). 
Dieser Spagat wird ihn zumindest langfristig sowohl bei AfD als auch CDU Anhänger unglaubwürdig machen. 
Einen Spagat, den er gar nicht gewinnen kann.

Laschet ist..äh... Laschet und stellt für mich schlichtweg Stagnation dar.

Am Besten finde ich DERZEIT von der  (wahrgenommenen) Arbeitswut, Initiative und Ehrgeiz den Spahn.

Allerdings würde der wohl beim abendlichen Dinner auf internationalem Parkett von Leuten wie Trump oder Putin gefressen werden.
Da sehe ich den Merz wieder vorne, dem traue ich zu, die oben genannten Protagonisten als Snack in der Frühstückspause zu vernaschen...


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2020)

Liebes Rotkäppchen, hast du jetzt tatsächlich Hooligans beim Fussballspiel allgemein als rechtsextreme bezeichnet?
Ist bei dir anscheinend ja Gang und Gebe, dass jeder der nicht deine denke hat, gleich als rechtsextrem abgestempelt wird. 
Wie nennt man so eine Denkweise nochmal?


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn sie das als Ziel hat, wird es einen Rechtsruck Richtung AfD geben, also RichtungMohring. Damit macht man sich keine Freunde. Schon die CSU schwappte immer wieder knapp an faschistischen Aussagen vorbei, denke ich an FJS zurück, aber die Zeiten ändern sich. Heute wollen das Menschen ja wieder, zumindest die, die am lautesten Grölen. Heute sollen Arme und Kranke wieder getreten werden. Das hat sogar die SPD durchgewunken. Da will ich mir gar nicht ausmalen, was von einer CDU im Rechtsdrift passieren wird. Ich geh schon mal wieder ein paar Tüten _"Kotzbrocken to go" _kaufen
> 
> Naja, es wird genug Gewinner geben, wenn Merz die Rentenversicherungen Stück für Stück privatisiert. Gewinner gibt es bei jeder Veränderung, bleibt immer nur der Frage, wer die Gewinner sind.



Nochmal, du kannst den Merz beschimpfen und für eine komplette Fehlbesetzung halten, du wählst ja nun egal welcher Parteivorsitzende es wird, eh keine CDU, das ist alles legitim und das mache ich bei anderen Parteien genauso, aber bitte überlege das nächstemal, wann du den Begriff Krise benutzt.  Nur weil sich Merz für dich persönlich nach Katastophe anhört, empfinden das viele Leute anders und er als Parteivorsitzender der CDU löst in Deutschland garantiert keine Krise aus, sondern politischen Wettbewerb.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> ... Spahn. ...



_„Die gesetzliche Grundsicherung wird mit großem Aufwand genau  bemessen und regelmäßig angepasst. Hartz IV bedeutet nicht Armut,  sondern ist die Antwort unserer Solidargemeinschaft auf Armut. Diese  Grundsicherung ist aktive Armutsbekämpfung! Damit hat jeder das, was er  zum Leben __braucht.“ _(Jens Spahn im „Berliner Morgenpost“-Interview)

_„Wer kann sich schon ein Schützenfest ohne Bier, Neujahr ohne ein  Glas Sekt oder auf der anderen Seite einen Joint in der Opernpause  vorstellen? Und überhaupt: Jesus hat damals schließlich Wasser in Wein  verwandelt und nicht trockenes Gras in schwarzen Afghanen.“ _(Jens Spahn in einem Gastbeitrag für die „Huffington Post“)

_„Die Gleichstellung homosexueller Partnerschaften hat in manchen  Kreisen inzwischen mehr Akzeptanz als die vollzeiterziehende Mutter.  Beides hat Respekt verdient. Mehr Family-Mainstreaming statt immer nur  Gender-Mainstreaming wäre mal was.”_ (Jens Spahn im „FAZ“-Interview)

_„Wenn wir mehr Lehrstühle für Gender-Mainstreaming haben, als wir  mal für Allgemeinmedizin hatten, dann stimmt da irgendwas nicht mehr in  der Balance.”_ (Jens Spahn im „Eins zu Eins“-ARD-Talk)

_„Die stark steigende Zahl jugendlicher Komatrinker, die in deutschen  Krankenhäusern eingeliefert werden, ist nicht hinnehmbar. Man sollte  die Eltern pauschal mit 100 Euro an den Behandlungskosten beteiligen, um  sie an ihre Verantwortung zu erinnern.”_ (Jens Spahn im Interview mit der „Rheinischen Post“)

usw und so fort. Er ist auch nur ein Spalter, der rechtspopulistische Positionen heraushaut. In zehn Jahren vielleicht, mit mehr Erfahrung mag er ein anzunehmender Politiker werden, aber heute sehe ich das nicht. Hat denn die CPU nicht mehr zu bieten? Ich persönlich mag den Daniel Günther sehr gerne.

Aber genau darum geht es. Die alten großen Parteien werden farblich und zerreichen sich in Geschäftsordnungen, die AfD glänzt mit Glasperlen und die Masse rennt hinterher. Genau wie in den ausgehenden zwanziger Jahren.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nochmal, du kannst den Merz beschimpfen


Ich beschimpfe ihn nicht, ich mag nur seine Politik nicht. Das geht mir in die falsche Richtung. Wie kommst auf die Idee, dass ich keine CDU wähle? Das machte ich z.B. vor der Einheit durchaus, weil nur Kohl sich klar und deutlich für die Einheit aussprach. Aber gut, das war bisher ein singuläres Ereignis, denn was dann folgte, war kein Ruhmesblatt und Mutti hatte sich mit dem Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg sofort disqualifiziert.


----------



## seahawk (12. Februar 2020)

Natürlich lassen sich Punkte der AfD besetzen. Recht und Ordnung ist ein Thema, das dem Deutschen wichtig ist, leider mag keine Volkspartei das mehr für sich aufnehmen.  Selbst eine SPD hatte mal Erfolg mit so einer Strategie, ich sage mal Schmidt, Schilly usw. Eigentlich ist es das Kernthema, das die AfD zur Mobilisierung nutzt. Und selbst als überzeugter Linker, sehe ich da einiges kritisch, auch weil linke Politik dafür durchaus mitverantwortlich ist, seit sie sich primär  nur noch um die kümmert, die sie als schwach sehen mag. Eine Grundrente ist ja nett, aber das hilft dem Rentner nicht, der gerade ein Bußgeld ins Haus bekommt weil er nicht gemerkt hat, dass er durch die automatische Rentenanpassung nun Steuern zahlen muss und ist wie ein Hohn für jene, die Steuern auf ihre Rente zu zahlen, damit danach alles für die Deckung der eigenen Pflegekosten eingezogen wird.


----------



## compisucher (12. Februar 2020)

Daniel Günther wäre schön, dürfte aber den meisten CDUlern  zu sozial und moderat sein.

PS: 
Spahn muss sich ja fast zwangsweise "kantig" zeigen.
Ich habe ihn bei einer Veranstaltung in München erlebt und sogar zumindest die Hand geschüttelt.
Ein sehr angenehmer und gebildeter Zeitgenosse.

Nochmal, bin ja Grün, aber wäre ich Schwarz wäre er mein Favorit.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2020)

Es ist eigentlich auch meiner, aber er ist nach Ansicht vieler in der CDU noch nicht so weit, deshalb fehlen ihm die Truppen, aber mal schauen was die nächsten 2-3 Monate passiert.

Aber mal zur Beruhigung Aller, die sich vor Merz "fürchten", auch der ist nicht blöd und weiß das die Union 2020 nicht mehr die Union von 2005 ist und wenn er denn Kanzler werden will, braucht er eine Volkspartei CDU, die nicht nur nach Rechts integriert sondern auch nach Links und vor allen dingen koalitionsfähig bleibt. Herr Merz weiß sehr genau, das er faktisch trotz allem "gelaber"nur Kanzler mit den Grünen werden kann, dementsprechend wird er handeln.
Ich würde zwar nicht 100% darauf wetten, aber auch zu ihm ist m.A. nach durchgedrungen das  eine CDU-FDP Koalition trotz aller Beschwörungen, keine Aussicht auf eine Mehrheit in naher oder ferner Zukunft hat. Wenn das nicht zu ihm durchgedrungen ist, wäre er weder als Parteivorsitzender noch Kanzler im entferntesten tauglich, aber m.M.nach ist er nicht so bescheuert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> ... Eigentlich ist das Kernthema....


Du siehst, es gibt unglaubliche viele wichtigte Themen, von sozialer Gerechtigkeit, über Bildung, Krankenversicherung, Rentensystem, Klimawandel, Ausstattung der Polizei, Digitalisierung des offentlichen Dienstes, der Zerfall der Infrastruktur, die Bundeswehr, die EU, etc. 

Und alle diese Themen werden seit Jahren blockiert und nach hinten geschoben, weil sich alles um die dämlichen Rechtsextremen dreht und wir mit Mutti eine Kanzlerin haben, die in guter Kohlmanier alles aussitzt.



compisucher schrieb:


> Daniel Günther wäre schön.


Nach allem, was ich bisher von ihm kenne, würde ich den auch wählen können. Vielleicht kenne ich zu wenig, vermutlich würde die Partei ihn einbremsen, aber er wäre für mich der wählbare Kandidat der Mitte, der vereint und zusammen bringt und Faschisten klar sagt, das Faschismus in diesem Land nichts zu suchen hat.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2020)

Nimmst du eigentlich neben der AfD noch Politik war. An wievielen "Rentenreformen" hat die Große Koalition doch gleich rumgedoktert auf Geschrei der SPD, habe ich das Klimapaket geträumt, habe ich die Tausenden von neuen Stellen bei Polizei plus erhebliche Aufstockung der Ausstattung auch nur geträumt, bilde ich mir das jährliche Deja Vu auch nur ein, das Milliarden im Infrastrukturtopf von den Ländern und Gemeinden nicht abgerufen werden und das seit 6 Jahren hintereinander?
Für eine Reform der Krankenversicherung in eine Bürgerversicherung brauchst du eine Mehrheit, ist im Moment nicht vorhanden, genauso wie eine deutliche Anhebung des Hartz IV Satzes etc etc.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ,,, rumgedoktert ...


"rumgedoktert", genau darum geht es. Schnell etwas hinschustern, ständig Störfeuer der CSU, und nichts wesentliches auf die Reihe bringen.

Klimapaket genau, Merkels Unterstützung für notleidene Energieversorger, jaja, ein gutes Beispiel für katastrophale Politik

Diskussionen zum Für und Wider eines Grundeinkommens würden ganz viele Fragen klären, Rente, Hartz IV, soziale Gerechtigkeit etc.


----------



## seahawk (12. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du siehst, es gibt unglaubliche viele wichtigte Themen, von sozialer Gerechtigkeit, über Bildung, Krankenversicherung, Rentensystem, Klimawandel, Ausstattung der Polizei, Digitalisierung des offentlichen Dienstes, der Zerfall der Infrastruktur, die Bundeswehr, die EU, etc.



Das sind überwiegend keine Themen mit denen die AfD mobilisiert. Gerade viele Linke haben einfach die Verbindung zum normalen Leben verloren und sehen nur noch die großen Probleme, die jucken nur viele andere Menschen nicht, die sehen eher die kleinen. Und am Ende ist Gerechtigkeit nicht immer nur Verteilungsgerechtigkeit des Wohlstandes, viele wünschen Sie sich einfach nur eine faktische aber auch gefühlte Gleichbehandlung vor dem Gesetz. Gerade auf kommunaler Ebene läuft bei den linken Parteien auch viel falsch und die Ideologie übertüncht da oft den Gleichbehandlungsgrundsatz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das sind überwiegend keine Themen mit denen die AfD mobilisiert.



Da haben sie auch keinerlei Antworten. Sie mobilisieren mit Hass gegen Mitbürger, mit treten nach unten, mit falschen Zahlen, Lügen und Verleumdungen. Aber gut, Du hast ja Recht, dass teutsche Volk steht auf sowas, zumindest weite Teile


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> "rumgedoktert", genau darum geht es. Schnell etwas hinschustern, ständig Störfeuer der CSU, und nichts wesentliches auf die Reihe bringen.
> 
> Klimapaket genau, Merkels Unterstützung für notleidene Energieversorger, jaja, ein gutes Beispiel für katastrophale Politik
> 
> Diskussionen zum Für und Wider eines Grundeinkommens würden ganz viele Fragen klären, Rente, Hartz IV, soziale Gerechtigkeit etc.



Das sind im Moment die Mehrheiten, sag mal begreift ihr das nicht?
Und ich sehe auch bei der nächsten Wahl keine Mehrheiten, für die Politik, die du dir vorstellst, gerade in Bezug auf ein Grundeinkommen. Ich sehe auf absehbare Zeit keine Mehrheit für GRR mit einem Grünen Kanzler.
Es wird höchstwahrscheinlich auf Schwarz - Grün oder Grün - Schwarz hinauslaufen, eher ersteres und dann werden die auch Realpolitik mit Kompromissen machen. Die CDU wir garantiert nicht alle ihre politischen Auffassungen räumen.
Man bleibe doch mal realistisch!


----------



## seahawk (12. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da haben sie auch keinerlei Antworten. Sie mobilisieren mit Hass gegen Mitbürger, mit treten nach unten, mit falschen Zahlen, Lügen und Verleumdungen. Aber gut, Du hast ja Recht, dass teutsche Volk steht auf sowas, zumindest weite Teile



Damit kriegen Sie doch nur jene, die früher NPD wählten. So einfach ist das nicht. Es kommt eine reale und eine gefühlte Ungleichbehandlung dazu und die auslösenden Themen liegen oft gar nicht in der großen Politik, sondern im Kleinen. Ich tue mich auch sehr schwer damit, wenn in einer kommunalen KITA "Du Türke" eine Beleidigung ist, "Du Kartoffel" aber nicht.  Leider haben wir Linken es manchmal auch mit Intoleranz gegenüber denen, die unser Meinung nach falsch denken. Ich finde es auch geil, wenn es in der Kantine vegetarische und vegane Gerichte gibt und auch ein Hallal Gericht, aber muss dann die Currywurst mit Pommes entfallen, die bisher das beliebteste Gericht war? Und solche Dinge schaffen der AfD mehr Zulauf als jeder oder besser trotz eines Höcke.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (12. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist die Krise durch seine Wahl ueberhaupt erst entstanden.



Dann hätte man ihn auch nicht aufstellen sollen, bzw, besser wäre der Mann gar nicht erst geboren.



JePe schrieb:


> Warum sollte man jemanden "im Amt lassen", den 95% der WaehlerInnen nicht einmal im Landtag haben wollten?



Die Wählerinnen und Wähler haben den Ministerpräsidenten ja nicht zu wählen.



JePe schrieb:


> Nur, weil Du nicht ertraegst, dass eine deutliche Mehrheit der ThueringerInnen Ramelow fuer einen guten Ministerpraesidenten haelt...



Ich hab nie gesagt, dass ich ihn nicht gut finde.



JePe schrieb:


> Einfach nur grotesk, was da zusammenkonstruiert wird, nur um den politischen Gegner ans Bein zu pinkeln.



Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige wohl König? 

DDR kein Unrechtsstaat? Michael Kretschmer widerspricht Schwesig und Ramelow - Berliner Morgenpost



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es sind leider keine Einzelfälle, denn immer mehr Deutsche fallen auf die Bombardierung mit Lügen und verzerrten Darstellungen der AfD herein.



Du bist auf dem linken Auge blind.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Krise entsteht, weil diese verdammten verfassungstreuen Demokraten die Rechtsextremen nicht das machen lassen, was Rechtsextreme halt so machen wollen.



Also langsam schreibst du einen wirren Schwachsinn zusammen, du siehst nur noch rechtsextreme überall und schreibst permanent, die AfD würde die Verfassung nicht achten.
Das sind jetzt langsam ein wenig zu viel Verschwörungstheorien für einen Anti-Verschwörungs-Dude.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du siehst, es gibt unglaubliche viele wichtigte Themen, von sozialer Gerechtigkeit, über Bildung, Krankenversicherung, Rentensystem, Klimawandel, Ausstattung der Polizei, Digitalisierung des offentlichen Dienstes, der Zerfall der Infrastruktur, die Bundeswehr, die EU, etc.
> 
> Und alle diese Themen werden seit Jahren blockiert und nach hinten geschoben, weil sich alles um die dämlichen Rechtsextremen dreht und wir mit Mutti eine Kanzlerin haben, die in guter Kohlmanier alles aussitzt.



Achso, weil diese Themen seit Jahrzehnten beackert werden und sich nie wirklich was geändert hat, ist daran die AfD Schuld, die erst 2016 an Einfluss gewann?
Der Aluhut steht dir gut, muss ich sagen.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Der Aluhut steht dir gut, muss ich sagen.



Wurde bei dir nicht viele Beiträge gelöscht wegen "krude Verschwörungstherioe "?

 Dann müsste dein aluhut bei dir fest angeschraubt sein , Schaffe/poly


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2020)

Das ganze ist doch wieder der übliche Taschenspielertrick der Rechten, nur diesmal mit selten dämlichen oder bewusst kalkulierenden Protagonisten von FDP und CDU und das wird jetzt einer abschließenden Klärung zugeführt.

Nicht nur unser AfD Unterstützer aus den Highlands, sondern auch bei z.B. in den Welt Online Foren ist das Geschrei ja riesig und Merkel wird wieder unterstellt, sie beachte keine Wahlen, um es mal grob und plastisch darzustellen.
Nur die ganzen Rechten Schreier inklusive der Schreier der AfD Vertreter in den Medien haben irgendwie nicht so richtig verstanden, das Parteien in sich demokratisch gewählt sind und ein Zusammenschluss von Leuten sind, die die gleichen politischen Ziele und Werte haben und diese wurden alle per Parteitagsbeschlüssen demokratisch herbeigeführt.

Wenn also in diesem Falle Lantagsabgeordnete klar gegen die Parteiziele und Richtlinien/Werte verstoßen, können sie das machen, sie sind ja als Mandatsträger ein Verfassungsorgan, aber dann nicht mehr unter dem Logo der CDU (die FDP muss das selbst klären)  und nichts anderes hat hinter den Kulissen stattgefunden. Das CDU Präsidium und Vorstand plus CSU haben glasklar zu verstehen gegeben, das diese Wahl gegen ihre Ziele, Werte und einen Parteitagsbeschluss verstoßen und somit bleibt diesen Leuten genau 2 Möglichkeiten entweder sie fügen sich oder sie treten aus und firmieren dann unter was auch immer, niemand hält sie fest oder bedoht sie,aber dann nicht mehr unter einer CDU Fraktion oder als CDU Mitglied. Und natürlich hat jede Partei jedes Recht so vorzugehen gegen Leute, die sich nicht an die Ziele und Werte halten, die demokratisch beschlossen wurden.
Heute hat ja der stellvertretende Fraktionvorsitzende der Thüringer CDU genau das zugegeben, das er bewußt so gewählt hat und sich der Folgen auch bewußt war. Kann er machen, aber wohl demnächst nicht mehr als CDU Mitglied und als  stellvertretender Fraktionvorsitzende  der Thüringer CDU, da er klar gegen die Ziele und Werte der CDU verstoßen hat und das wird jetzt durchgesetzt werden. Niemand wird in der CDU gezwungen zu bleiben, jeder kann gerne seine politischen Ziele, die nicht den Zielen und Werten der CDU entsprechen, wo auch immer verwirklichen, aber nicht mehr unter dem Logo oder Namen CDU.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2020)

Die Gangart wird härter, sehr zu begrüßen.

Bericht: Verfassungsschutz nimmt AfD-Abgeordnete ins Visier


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Gangart wird härter, sehr zu begrüßen.
> 
> Bericht: Verfassungsschutz nimmt AfD-Abgeordnete ins Visier



Ist hier bekannt wer das genau ist?


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2020)

Namentlich nicht, so etwas wird nicht veröffentlicht.

Es sind aber Abgeordnete die dem Flügel zugeordnet werden und diesen rückt man jetzt AUCH mit nachrichtendienstlichen Mitteln auf ihre Pelle.


----------



## Alreech (12. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es war schon das damalige CDU-Mitglied Erika Steinbach, welches dieses unsäglichen Blödsinn von wegen _"die NSDAP ist eine linke Partei gewesen" _verbreitete. Das wurde zig mal widerlegt und trotzdem, das ist das Problem mit dem Netz, wird der Schund einfach immer und immer wieder verbreitet. Wird schon irgendwas hängen bleiben, so der Ansatz der rechten Agitatoren.
> 
> Die NSDAP war menschenfeindlich und  -verachtend bis ins Mark. Da war gar nichts solidarisches oder internationales. Linke bekennen sich zu den Menschenrechten und von allen Lebewesen auf der Welt waren die Nazis, ihre Schergen und Hilfsgehilfen das übelste Dreckspack. Sie haben versucht, ganze Kulturen  auszulöschen, sie haben die Städtebombardierungen in Spanien begonnen, sie haben Kinder in der Krieg geschickt, gemeuchelt, gemordert , gebrandschatzt und was auch immer. Alleine der geplante Vernichtungsfeldzug gen Osten ist einmalig in der Weltgeschichte.
> 
> ...


Natürlich, die Linke bekennt sich zu den Menschenrechten.
Haben sie nicht sogar gesungen das die Internationale das Menschenrecht erkämpft, während sie ihre Gegner in Lager gepfercht und mit Zwangsarbeit vernichtet haben ?
Und natürlich bekennt sich auch nur die Linke zu allen Lebewesen. Als Ulrike Meinhof geschrieben hat "Der Bulle ist ein Schwein, und natürlich kann geschossen werden" wollte sie nicht damit Polizisten entmenschlichen und zur Gewalt aufrufen, sondern nur ihren Respekt vor allen Lebewesen auf der Welt (inklusive Schweinen) ausdrücken. 
Und natürlich würde die Linke nie Schiffe versenken lassen- ausser es sind Vietnamesische Boatpeople drauf, aber das sind ja keine Menschen sondern Faschisten die zu Recht vom siegreichen Vietcong vertrieben worden sind.

Das Weltbild der Linken ist auf Hass, Neid, Gier und Gewalt aufgebaut, das zeigt sich nicht nur aus unserer Geschichte.
Hass auf den Klassenfeind
Neid & Gier auf seinen Besitz
Gewalt als Mittel der Aneignung, ohne die Entschädigung die sonst dafür vorgesehen ist (den Teil vergesst ihr Linken immer wenn ihr das Grundgesetz zitiert, aber ihr habt ja auch nicht vor eine Entschädigung zu zahlen).
Die Nationalsozialisten haben diesen Hass eingegrenzt auf Gruppen die schon vorher verhasst gewesen sind und wurden dadurch erfolgreich.
Ist halt nicht sonderlich populär alle "Klassenfeinde zu liquidieren" wenn 90% der Bevölkerung vermuten selber zu diesen ominösen Klassenfeinden zu gehören.
Auch die "Enteignungen von großen, bösen Immobilienkonzernen" ist populärer als "die Enteignung aller Vermieter", vor allem bei Menschen die selber Vermieten.

Schon die Linken der französischen Revolution haben ihre Gewalt mit sozialen Werten und Solidarität und den Terror des "Wohlfahrtausschusses" als notwendiggerechtfertigt. "Rechts" wer gegen Wohlfahrt ist, oder ? 
Alle anderen Linken Utopien die von Linken als ideal gepriesen wurden endeten in Diktaturen mit Leichenbergen, worauf hin die Linken erklären das es natürlich "kein richtiger Sozialismus war" und beim nächsten Versuch alles besser wird (und wenn sie dafür über Leichen gehen muß).


----------



## Alreech (12. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wobei man ja gerade in Sachsen und Thüringen sieht, wie nah sich linke und reche Ansichten manchmal stehen. Die DDR sprach ja auch von Luftgangstern, die die unschuldige Stadt Dresden vernichteten, genau der gleiche Scheiß erzählen heute die Rechten. Vieles was damals in der DDR  als Propaganda gegen die westliche Besatzungszone eingesetzt wurde, ist heute in der Argumenten der AfD zu finden.


Und nicht zu vergessen: die Drohnenmorde der Amis bei denen aus der Luft immer nur Unschuldige ohne Gerichtsurteil hingerichtet werden.


----------



## Alreech (12. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zeig doch mal den Artikel, in dem das steht, dass sie das so fordert.



Koalition - Erfurt - Linke-Chefin fordert CDU-Bekenntnis fuer Ramelow-Wahl - Politik - SZ.de
Sie fordert das die CDU dokumentieren soll wer von ihnen bei der nächsten Wahl zum MP für Ramelow stimmt.
Die Landesverfassung von Thüringen schreibt eine geheime Wahl vor.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Februar 2020)

Sie verbietet aber auch nicht zu sagen wen man gewählt hat.

Dein Chef kann dich ja auch nicht zwingen zu arbeiten, geht in die selbe Richtung.


----------



## Andregee (12. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das sind im Moment die Mehrheiten, sag mal begreift ihr das nicht?
> Und ich sehe auch bei der nächsten Wahl keine Mehrheiten, für die Politik, die du dir vorstellst, gerade in Bezug auf ein Grundeinkommen. Ich sehe auf absehbare Zeit keine Mehrheit für GRR mit einem Grünen Kanzler.



Ein Großteil der Wähler hat doch überhaupt keine Ahnung, was die konkret wählen. Man bezieht sich bestenfalls auf ein Leitthema oder wählt aus Gewohnheit weil man lieber die gewohnte bittere Pille schluckt auch wenn sie nicht wirkt, Hauptsache man kennt die Nebenwirkungen. Wenn man in der Wahlkabine die Wahl zwischen direkten  Themen statt zwischen Parteien hätte, dann würden die Ergebnisse ganz sicher different ausfallen, aber auch dann müsste man im Resultat erkennen, daß sich die eigenen Vorstellungen auf viele Parteien aufteilen und man somit von keiner Partei wirklich vertreten wird und dabei ist noch nicht einmal die Diskrepanz aus Wahlversprechen und Realpolitik unter Druck dem Druck der Lobbyisten berücksichtigt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2020)

Espare mir doch bitte deine Stammtischweisheiten, als wenn du wüßtest was im Kopf aller oder der meisten Wähler vor sich geht.


----------



## Andregee (12. Februar 2020)

Nein ich werde weiter meine Erkenntnis weitergeben auch wenn es dir nicht genehm ist. Deine abwertende Haltung ändert nichts daran. 

http://library.kas.de/?GUID=d427adfd-2e60-e411-a792-005056b96343



> Von denjenigen, die den Wahl-O-Mat genutzt haben, sind 43 Prozent von
> seinem Ergebnis überrascht. Sie finden sich offenbar nicht bei der Partei
> wieder, bei der sie sich verortet hätten. Bei den Wählern der SPD fällt der
> Überraschungseffekt mit nur 34 Prozent unterdurchschnittlich aus. Von
> ...




Jeder zweite Unionswähler war erstaunt. Wie lässt sich das hohem Informationsgrad auf breiter Front erklären? 



> "Generell profitieren die Volksparteien noch von habituellem und traditio-
> nellem Wahlverhalten, wenn auch auf niedrigem Niveau. So sagen 35
> der Unions- und 38 Prozent der SPD-Wähler „Ich wähle eigentlich schon
> immer die Partei, die auch in meinem Elternhaus gewählt wurde”. Ins-
> ...



Die Gewohnheitswähler mit über 50 Prozent Anteil bei den Altparteien existieren also nur am Stammtisch


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bericht: Verfassungsschutz nimmt AfD-Abgeordnete ins Visier


Ich zitiere aus der Quelle:
_"... Eine Beobachtung von Abgeordneten sei nur dann statthaft, wenn  „Anhaltspunkte dafür bestehen, dass der Abgeordnete sein Mandat zum  Kampf gegen die freiheitlich-demokratische Grundordnung missbraucht oder  diese aktiv und aggressiv bekämpft“. Diese Auflagen sehen die  Verfassungsschutzbehörden nun offenbar bei einer Reihe von Abgeordneten  aus dem Bundestag und den Landesparlamenten als erfüllt an. Betroffen  sind nach Informationen der „Zeit“ zunächst eine Handvoll Abgeordnete,  die dem sogenannten „Flügel“ angehören. ..."_

Harter Tobak. Da geht es dann aber um eine Menge auf dem Kerbholz. Das ist sicherlich ein großer Unterschied zu 1930, dass die Demokratie viel fester im Sattel steht und es insbesondere mit unseren unabhängigen Staatsorganen ganz andere Optionen als damals gibt.



Andregee schrieb:


> Ein Großteil der Wähler hat doch überhaupt keine Ahnung, was die konkret wählen.


Ein großteil der Wähler ist zu faul und zu bequem. um sich in Parteien zu engagieren, Politik mitzugestalten und eigene  Themen und ansichten einzubringen. Wenn Du unzufrieden mit den Parteien bist, klage nicht, sondern ändere etwas. Und zwar nicht mit Gewalt, sondern innerhalb der vorgesehen Ordnung.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Heute hat ja der stellvertretende  Fraktionvorsitzende der Thüringer CDU genau das zugegeben, das er bewußt  so gewählt hat und sich der Folgen auch bewußt war. Kann er machen,  aber wohl demnächst nicht mehr als CDU Mitglied


Jeder der jetzt angemahnt wurde hat doch alle Optionen, nicht zurückzutreten, wenn er mit anderen Konsequenzen, wie Parteiausschluss  leben kann. Es steht doch jedem Abgeorneten frei, jederzeit Partei und Fraktion zu wechseln. Und das bleibt immer nur die Entscheidung eines jeden Abgeordneten und seines Gewissens. Wir haben es schon bei etlichen AfD Abgeordneten erlebt, dass ihr Gewissen stärker ist, als die faschistische Politk der AfD. Dann tritt man aus. Und wenn andererseits Abgeordnete in die AfD wechseln wollen, hält sie niemand auf. Ob sie dann aber ihr Direktmandat wieder bekommen, sollten sie vorher mit ihren Wählern klären.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ein großteil der Wähler ist zu faul und zu bequem. um sich in Parteien zu engagieren, Politik mitzugestalten und eigene  Themen und ansichten einzubringen. Wenn Du unzufrieden mit den Parteien bist, klage nicht, sondern ändere etwas.



Durch die 5%-Hürde ist es für Kleinparteien extrem schwer, irgendwelche Mandate zu bekommen. 
In den großen Parteien wird man als einzelnes Mitglied eh nichts ändern können.
Von daher nur BlaBla.


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Koalition - Erfurt - Linke-Chefin fordert CDU-Bekenntnis fuer Ramelow-Wahl - Politik - SZ.de
> Sie fordert das die CDU dokumentieren soll wer von ihnen bei der nächsten Wahl zum MP für Ramelow stimmt.
> Die Landesverfassung von Thüringen schreibt eine geheime Wahl vor.



Schon komisch, was du aus dem Artikel so heraus liest.


----------



## teachmeluv (13. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schon komisch, was du aus dem Artikel so heraus liest.


Die ganze Diskussion ist komisch und völlig zweckfrei. Ich weiß nicht, wann die ersten merken, dass sie seit Tagen immer in dasselbe Horn pusten und man sich hier nur in Redundanz bewegt. Zudem weicht ja keiner auch nur einen Millimeter von seinem Standpunkt ab, was das ganze ad absurdum führt. Aber in Summe ist es eine erheiternde Lektüre am Morgen. 

Ich entschuldige mich vorab, wenn sich einzelne wieder direkt angegriffen fühlen und schnell in die pennälerhafte "Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung"-Haltung wechseln. Reflektiert euch am Ende einfach mal in Ruhe selber. Jedem sei seine Meinung erlaubt - auch wenn sie aus meiner persönlichen Sicht noch so inhuman respektive  moralisch betrachtet ekelhaft ist -, aber wann kommt ihr endlich mal zu einem Punkt? Wenn es langweilig wird? Und das manche ernsthaft mehrere Accounts erstellen, um ihre eigenen Beiträge zu liken oder sogar zu kommentieren, damit ihre schon sehr apodiktische Rechthaberei den Anschein von Authentizität erweckt...herrlich. Aber die Anderen sind ja dumm und merken das nicht.


----------



## JePe (13. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Die Wählerinnen und Wähler haben den Ministerpräsidenten ja nicht zu wählen.



Ich hatte schon verschiedentlich ausgefuehrt, was der Unterschied zwischen legal und legitimiert ist. Final try - es ist ueblich, dass die staerkste Kraft auch das Oberhaupt einer zu ernennenden Regierung stellt und Umfragen belegen deutlich, dass das auch in Thueringen so gewuenscht war.

Die eigentliche Frage ist aber - was fuer eine Regierung haette der Barbier von Erfurt denn eigentlich bilden sollen? CDU und FDP hatten zusammen 26 Stimmen im Parlament, mit der NSAfD kooperieren wollte man angeblich nicht, alleine Die Linke hatte aber mehr Stimmen als CDU und FDP zusammen. Wie haette das funktionieren sollen?



HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige wohl König?



Hast Du eine Lese- oder eine Denkschwaeche?

Ich habe Dir zu zeigen versucht, dass das Linke-gleich-SED-Geschwurbel an der Realitaet scheitert; ebenso, wie die FDP durch das Zusammengehen mit der LDPD ja auch nicht automatisch zur SED-Nachfolgerin wurde. Ramelow ist weder Mielke noch Hoecke und alle Versuche, es auf diese schlichte Formel zu reduzieren, sind einfach nur hochnotpeinlich. Erinnert ein bisschen an Peter Hintzes Rote-Socken-Kampagne. Das war 1994.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Durch die 5%-Hürde ist es für Kleinparteien extrem schwer, irgendwelche Mandate zu bekommen.



Unsinn. In Thueringen reichen 5 Prozent aus, um den Ministerpraesidenten zu stellen.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Unsinn. In Thueringen reichen 5 Prozent aus, um den Ministerpraesidenten zu stellen.


Lies dir seine Aussage nochmal durch.
Dann verstehst du bestimmt, warum es kein Unsinn ist.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (13. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Unsinn. In Thueringen reichen 5 Prozent aus, um den Ministerpraesidenten zu stellen.



Also einigen wir uns auf eine Leseschwäche?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Durch die 5%-Hürde ist es für Kleinparteien extrem schwer, irgendwelche Mandate zu bekommen.
> In den großen Parteien wird man als einzelnes Mitglied eh nichts ändern können.
> Von daher nur BlaBla.


Dann sind Deine Ziele vermutlich völlig irrelevant, wenn Du nicht einmal 5% der Deutschen motivieren kannst, sie als wichtig anzusehen. Akzeptier es und verstehe, wie Demokratie funktionert. Und nur, weil Du im Netz tausend andere findest, die denselben Schlunz ganz toll finden, ist das im Vergleich zu 80 Millionen Deutschen einfach ein "Fliegenschiss". Akzeptier es oder, wenn Du eine so geniale Idee hast, versuch es doch einfach, bevor Du resignierst von_ "den da oben"_ faselst.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2020)

Die 5% Hürde ist absolut essentiell für unsere Demokratie und wurde aus historischen Erfahrungen mit voller Absicht ins GG und die einzelnen Landesverfassungen reingeschrieben.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Februar 2020)

Als wenn man in Deutschland Leute einfach so für politische Sachen motivieren kann.
Bei ner Demo gegen Radikale kommen je nach Stadt vielleicht 200-5000 Leute. 
Machst du ne Party mit freiem Alkohol sind es zehnmal so viel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die 5% Hürde ...


Natürlich. Jetzt könnte man Tagelang argumentieren, ob 3% besser wären oder doch 10%. Ansonsten heißt es im ersten Schritt, gegenene Randbedingungen hin zu nehmen und innerhalb der Randbedingungen seine ersten Mitstreiter zu finden. So ein Höcke macht es doch richtig. Er stellt sein Leben in den Dienst seiner Ideen und versucht es. Und dafür, dass die AfD um die 10% der Wähler hinter sich hat, macht sie ihr Maul verdammt weit auf. 

Wenn man nicht verstanden hat, wie unsere Demokratie funktioniert, ist es natürlich schwer etwas zu verändern. Das bekommt man in die Köpfe halt nicht rein. Politik ist nicht das absetzen eines Forumbeitrages und dann wird alles gut. Ne Kinner von rechten Rand, so läuft das nicht. Politik ist harte Arbeit. Schaut Euch Greta an, die zeigt Euch, wie das geht. Die hat einen 12h Volltagsjob hinter den Kulissen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Als wenn man in Deutschland Leute einfach so für politische Sachen motivieren kann.


Dann scheint es wohl keinen Leidensdruck zu geben, oder? Dann ist das Ziel Deiner Demonstration wohl uninteressant. Wenn ich sehe, wieviele hunderttausend Freitrags demonstrieren, scheint es doch ganz einfach zu sein, wenn es Themen sind, die den Menschen WICHTIG sind. Und die Themen der rechtsradikalen Spalter sind der Mehrheit einfach zur zuwider. Könnte man akzeptieren, ober man macht eben mimimimimimi


----------



## seahawk (13. Februar 2020)

Fridays for Future zieht doch relativ viele Leute an. Demos gegen Radikale vermeiden viele einfach weil diese immer Radikale von der Gegenseite anziehen und wer hat schon Bock da zwischen die Fronten zu geraten. Dass die Bevölkerung gar nicht so unpolitisch ist, sah man wunderbar nach dem Eklat in Thüringen. Die Umfragewerte von CDU und FDP gingen sofort in den Keller. Das hat mich für die Zukunft dieses Landes mehr beruhigt als jede gegen rechts Demo.

Aber gut der braune Sumpf beschwert sich ja auch, dass Mutti Merkel alles aus sitzt, weint aber jedes Mal wenn sie mal klare Kante zeigt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann sind Deine Ziele vermutlich völlig irrelevant, wenn Du nicht einmal 5% der Deutschen motivieren kannst, sie als wichtig anzusehen. Akzeptier es und verstehe, wie Demokratie funktionert. Und nur, weil Du im Netz tausend andere findest, die denselben Schlunz ganz toll finden, ist das im Vergleich zu 80 Millionen Deutschen einfach ein "Fliegenschiss". Akzeptier es oder, wenn Du eine so geniale Idee hast, versuch es doch einfach, bevor Du resignierst von_ "den da oben"_ faselst.


Ich akzeptiere das doch. Ich lasse mir aber von anderen Menschen wie dir nicht vorschreiben, wie ich zu denken oder zu handeln habe oder wen ich politisch unterstützen soll und wen nicht.
Wenn mir Dinge stinken, halte ich auch nicht mein Maul, weil es anderen wie dir nicht passt, oder wenn es nicht genug gibt, die das auch so wollen. 
Bei den Wahlen habe ich bisher eh immer durchgestrichen. Mir hat keine Partei gepasst. Ich wähle das "geringere" Übel auch nur dann, wenn ich darin einen Sinn sehe. Wäre ich in Thüringen würde ich jetzt die FDP wählen. Wenn es aber eh egal ist, dann halt gar niemanden, dann rege ich mich hinterher auch nicht darüber auf, dass ich die noch unterstützt habe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> .... Ich lasse mir aber von anderen Menschen wie dir nicht vorschreiben, wie ich zu denken oder zu handeln habe...


Was faselst Du das schon wieder für AfD Parolen? Wer macht das denn? Wir erklären nur, an welchen Stellen Deine Aussagen hängen und Du Humbug erzählst, weil Du nicht vestanden hast, was Demokratie bedeutet.

Was interessiert es mich, was Nazis denken. Ist mir doch völlig egal. Aber wenn sie handeln und das machen wollen, was Nazis halt so machen, dann wird die Polizei einschreiten. Ganz einfach. Und weil sie das bisher nur widerwillig machte, wird an dieser Stellschraube gerade politisch gearbeitet. Das ist ein 20 Jahre Projekt, oder es dauert noch länger.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was faselst Du das schon wieder für AfD Parolen? Wer macht das denn? Wir erklären nur, an welchen Stellen Deine Aussagen hängen und Du Humbug erzählst, weil Du nicht vestanden hast, was Demokratie bedeutet.


Bedeutet ursprünglich Mehrheitsentscheid.
Diese Mehrheit bekomme ich aber nicht.
Ich muss mir aber immer wieder das Dumme Geschwafel der Leute anhören wie "wer nicht wählt hat nichts zu meckern".
Aus diesem Grund gehe ich hin und streiche alles durch, dann muss ich mir das nicht mehr anhören. 
Ich werde auch keine Mitstreiter suchen. Denn das wird wie bei der AfD enden. Entweder man akzeptiert, dass sich da Leute breit machen, die man nicht haben will, oder man verschwindet in der Bedeutungslosigkeit wie Bernd Lucke.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bedeutet ursprünglich Mehrheitsentscheid..


Es gibt in der Politik viel mehr als "Ja" und "Nein" Eintscheidungen, das Stichwort ist der Kompromiss. Ich sehe immer mehr, dass weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung völlig ab geht, was politische Gestaltungsprozesse sind, wie man sie führt und was Ergebnisse sind. Schau Dir z.B. das Durchhaltevermögen dieses einfachen Zieles an, Kernkraftwerke zu schließen. Da kämpfen Menschen seit vierzig Jahren. Politik ist mühsam und langsam


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2020)

> Ich sehe immer mehr, dass weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung völlig ab geht,  was politische Gestaltungsprozesse sind, wie man sie führt und was  Ergebnisse sind.


Liegt vielleicht an der Aussichtslosigkeit.
Wenn man nicht in absehbarer Zeit Mehrheiten bekommt ist es verschwendete Zeit. Ich vergeude meine Zeit nicht damit, Mitstreiter zu suchen, eine Partei zu gründen und dann zuzusehen, wie die von anderen übernommen wird und es von dem abdriftet, wie ich es gerne hätte. Dann bin nämlich ich der Sündenbock für das, was die anderen verbocken, so wie es Bernd Lucke auch passiert ist.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2020)

Du hast null Ahnung von Demokratie und demokratischen Prozessen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast null Ahnung von Demokratie und demokratischen Prozessen.



Was stimmt denn nun an meiner Aussage nicht?
Wenn ihr das behauptet will ich eine Erklärung haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich vergeude meine Zeit nicht damit.


Und damit hast Du doch alles gesagt. Es gibt Menschen, die gestalten, und es gibt Menschen, die werden gestaltet. Gestalten kostet Zeit, gestaltet werden bekommst Du kostenlos, Deine Meinung interessiert dann aber nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was stimmt denn nun an meiner Aussage nicht?
> Wenn ihr das behauptet will ich eine Erklärung haben.



500 v.Chr. hat angerufen, es will seine Vorstellung von Demokratie zurück.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und damit hast Du doch alles gesagt. Es gibt Menschen, die gestalten, und es gibt Menschen, die werden gestaltet.


Ich kann an diesem "Gestaltungsprozess" aber nicht teilnehmen, ohne mich anderen Dingen zu unterwerfen (anderen Parteien), die ich nicht will. Also verweigere ich meine Teilnahme am Gestaltungsprozess, denn die Möglichkeiten sind eh in der Größe Muckenschiss, wie du es oben so schön geschrieben hast.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 500 v.Chr. hat angerufen, es will seine Vorstellung von Demokratie zurück.



Ist leider auch keine Erklärung sondern nur Unfug.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> denn die Möglichkeiten sind eh in der Größe Muckenschiss


Das sieht Greta ganz anders. Ein kleines vierzehnjähriges Mädchen das zeigt, wie Politik gemacht wird. Und was kommt von der Gruppe, die meint, man man nichts bewegen? Sie diskreditieren Greta persönlich. Das können sie, andere zusammenschlagen. Das ist aber keine Politik.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das sieht Greta ganz anders. Ein kleines vierzehnjähriges Mädchen das zeigt, wie Politik gemacht wird. Und was kommt von der Gruppe, die meinst, man man nichts bewegen? Sie diskreditieren Grata persönlich. Das können sie, andere zusammenschlagen. Das ist aber keine Politik.


Die müssen sich auch unterordnen. Es gibt keine reine Klimaschutzpartei und andere Parteien versuchen die FFF-Teilnehmer für sich zu gewinnen, nicht nur die Grünen, sondern auch die Linke und sogar Teilweise die MLPD.
Das müssen die aber hinnehmen, die können dagegen nichts machen. Bei der Wahl kann man sich jetzt eine Partei aussuchen, die Wert auf Klimaschutz legt, aber man muss sich dann deren anderen Ideen unterordnen und diese so hinnehmen, wenn man die unterstützen will.
Will ich aber nicht und mache ich daher auch nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die müssen sich auch unterordnen.


Was für ein Humbug. Sie gestaltet, sie regt Diskussionen an, sie bewegt Politik langsam in eine Richtung. etc.

Du hast keine Ahnung, was Politik ist. Und mit dieser Ahnungslosigkeit wirst Du schon in Deinem näheren Umfeld nicht erkennen, was Intrigen sind, wie man andere Menschen schon im Kleinen beeinflusst und wie man Themen Stück für Stück in eine Richtung drängt. Du bist nur ohnmächtig vor den bösen Kräften, die alle gegen Dich kämpfen. Anstatt eigene Möglichkeiten zu sehen und im kleinen das zu versuchen zu erreichen, was für Dich machbar ist.


----------



## Slezer (13. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> [..]
> 
> Du hast keine Ahnung, was Politik ist. [...]



Du aber auch nicht


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2020)

Parteienfinanzierung: AfD erbt sieben Millionen Euro | ZEIT ONLINE

Hugenberg läßt grüßen, manchmal sind die Parallelen echt gruselig.


----------



## seahawk (13. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die müssen sich auch unterordnen. Es gibt keine reine Klimaschutzpartei und andere Parteien versuchen die FFF-Teilnehmer für sich zu gewinnen, nicht nur die Grünen, sondern auch die Linke und sogar Teilweise die MLPD.
> Das müssen die aber hinnehmen, die können dagegen nichts machen. Bei der Wahl kann man sich jetzt eine Partei aussuchen, die Wert auf Klimaschutz legt, aber man muss sich dann deren anderen Ideen unterordnen und diese so hinnehmen, wenn man die unterstützen will.
> Will ich aber nicht und mache ich daher auch nicht.



Das Leben ist aber auch fies. Nachdem ich entschieden habe nur noch Bier zu trinken, musste ich trotzdem essen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das Leben ist aber auch fies. Nachdem ich entschieden habe nur noch Bier zu trinken, musste ich trotzdem essen.



Der Vergleich hinkt hinten und vorne. Du kannst selbst entscheiden, was du essen willst und musst nicht, weil du Bier trinkst, jetzt auch Brot essen, weil die anderen, die gerne Bier trinken, das so machen.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Februar 2020)

Friedel Merz sind wohl gestern abend etwas die Pferde durchgegangen und er hat die AfD als Gesindel bezeichnet, womit er ja auch recht hat,
Merz’ „Gesindel“-Zitat: Doch nicht die AfD gemeint?

bemerkte aber das er damit schon einen Fauxpas begangen hat, aber man kann halt sehen, was der Merz wirklich von der AfD hält.

Der Onkel Gauland ist jetzt natürlich entsetzt, schwadroniert er doch seit Monaten davon, das die AfD über kurz oder lang mit der Union zusammenarbeitet. Jetzt muss ihm wohl sehr bewußt geworden sein, dass das "selbst" mit einem Merz als Parteivorsitzenden völlig unmöglich ist, dementsprechend pissed ist der Gauleiter. Dazu heuchelt er wieder, das es nur so kracht, ich wette, wenn ich eine Stunde Google anwerfe und danach suche, wie AfD Abgeordnete, die anderen Parteien in Bundestag und Landtagen bezeichnet haben, kommen garantiert sprachlich abwertendere Sprüche dabei raus. Auf alle Fälle freut mich das sehr, das sich der Onkel Gauland so aufregt, getroffene Hunde bellen meistens.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Friedel Merz sind wohl gestern abend etwas die Pferde durchgegangen und er hat die AfD als Gesindel, bezeichnet, womit er ja auch recht hat,
> Merz’ „Gesindel“-Zitat: Doch nicht die AfD gemeint?
> 
> bemerkte aber das er damit schon einen Fauxpas begangen hat, aber man kann halt sehen, was der Merz wirklich von der AfD hält.
> ...



Natürlich wird die AfD auch das ausschlachten und sich als Opfer darstellen.
Ich vermute aber trotzdem, dass Merz die CDU auf einen Kurs bringen könnte, der zukünftig funktionieren könnte, was bei Annegret definitiv nicht der Fall war.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _„Die gesetzliche Grundsicherung wird mit großem Aufwand genau  bemessen und regelmäßig angepasst. Hartz IV bedeutet nicht Armut,  sondern ist die Antwort unserer Solidargemeinschaft auf Armut. Diese  Grundsicherung ist aktive Armutsbekämpfung! Damit hat jeder das, was er  zum Leben __braucht.“ _(Jens Spahn im „Berliner Morgenpost“-Interview)
> 
> _„Wer kann sich schon ein Schützenfest ohne Bier, Neujahr ohne ein  Glas Sekt oder auf der anderen Seite einen Joint in der Opernpause  vorstellen? Und überhaupt: Jesus hat damals schließlich Wasser in Wein  verwandelt und nicht trockenes Gras in schwarzen Afghanen.“ _(Jens Spahn in einem Gastbeitrag für die „Huffington Post“)
> 
> ...


Sorry, in meinen Augen hat Herr Spahn in meinen Augen mit sämtlichen Aussagen völlig recht bzw. stellt völlig richtige Forderungen auf.


----------



## Alreech (14. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Parteienfinanzierung: AfD erbt sieben Millionen Euro | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Hugenberg läßt grüßen, manchmal sind die Parallelen echt gruselig.


Was für Paralellen ?

An increasingly isolated figure, Hugenberg was finally forced to resign from the cabinet after a campaign of harassment and arrest was launched by Hitler against his DNVP coalition partners.[52] The Sturmabteilung (SA) were also turned against the DNVP, with youth movements loyal to Hugenberg becoming the focus of attacks.[5] He announced his formal resignation on 29 June 1933 and he was replaced by others who were loyal to the Nazi Party, Kurt Schmitt in the Economy Ministry and Richard Walther Darré in the Agriculture Ministry.[53] A 'Friendship Agreement' was signed between the Nazis and the DNVP immediately afterwards, the terms of which effectively dissolved the Nationalists with a few members whose loyalty could be guaranteed absorbed into the Nazi Party.[54] Indeed, the German National Front, as the DNVP had officially been called since May 1933, had officially dissolved on 27 June.[55]

Although driven from his cabinet post, Hugenberg was, along with Papen and other former DNVP and Centre Party (Zentrum) members, included on the Nazi list of candidates for the November 1933 election as a concession to middle-class voters.[56] However, his stock with the Nazis had fallen so much that in December 1933 the Telegraph Union, the news agency owned by Hugenberg, was taken over by the Propaganda Ministry and merged into a new German News Office.[57] Hugenberg was allowed to remain in the Reichstag until 1945 as one of 22 so-called "guest" members, who were officially designated as non-party representatives. Given that they shared the assembly with 639 Nazi deputies, and given that the Reichstag met on an increasingly infrequent basis in any event, independents like Hugenberg had no influence.[58] 
Alfred Hugenberg - Wikipedia

Fun Fact:
Die sozialistische Linkspartei legt Wert darauf das sie identische mit der SED ist, da sie auf dieser Weise Zugriff auf das verschwundene SED Vermögen hat.
Das verschwundene SED-Vermoegen | MDR.DE
Da Teile dieses Vermögens auch der SPD gehörten die mit der KPD zur SED zwangsvereinigt wurde hat die SED einiges verschwinden lassen um nichts abgeben zu müssen.
Die SED hat übrigens das gleiche mit ihren Steigbügelhaltern gemacht wie das was die NSDAP mit der DNVP gemacht hat... das könnte eine gruselige Parallele sein, aber die Linken meinen es ja nur gut und sozial wenn sie jemand enteignen und von der Antifa terrorisieren lassen.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Februar 2020)

Welche die du mit deiner Unwissenheit anscheinend nicht weisst, vielleicht würde es ja helfen, das Deutsche Wiki zu Rate zu ziehen, das gibt zumindestens erste Hinweise, ansonsten muss man halt deine mangelnde Bildung über diese Zeit, zur Kenntnis nehmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Februar 2020)

Apropos sozialistische Parteien. Die CSU heißt ja auch _"Christlich soziale Union"._ 
Sind das auch alles Sozialisten oder gar fiese Kommunisten? Das ist dann also
die böse sozialistische Politik, oder wie muss ich das verstehen?

Die politische Bildung in diesem Land geht den Bach runter


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Apropos sozialistische Parteien. Die CSU heißt ja auch _"Christlich soziale Union"._
> Sind das auch alles Sozialisten oder gar fiese Kommunisten?
> 
> Die politische Bildung in diesem Land geht den Bach runter


Sozial und sozialistisch sind 2 unterschiedliche Begriffe mit unterschiedlichen Bedeutungen.
Es gibt z.B. eine soziale Marktwirtschaft und einen Sozialismus. Beide beinhalten das Wort sozial, sind aber definitiv nicht gleich.
Das Staatssystem soziale Marktwirtschaft ist hier meines Wissens sogar gesetzlich festgelegt.
Sozialismus (wie ihn manche Parteien hier fordern, egal ob mit Präfix oder nicht) steht dem im Wege.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

Und was ist mit den Leuten, die früher in der SED waren und heute für die CDU im Thüringer Landtag hocken?
Die sind geläutert, oder was?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Leuten, die früher in der SED waren und heute für die CDU im Thüringer Landtag hocken?
> Die sind geläutert, oder was?



Bisher hat die CDU auf diese Leute nicht gehört.
Mal gespannt ob sie jetzt mit der Linken kooperieren bei der Ministerpräsidentenwahl.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bisher hat die CDU auf diese Leute nicht gehört.



Dafür wäre die CDU sicher bereit mit der Afd zu kooperieren. Hat ja schon mal geklappt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür wäre die CDU sicher bereit mit der Afd zu kooperieren. Hat ja schon mal geklappt.


Sofern das eine Koalition ist kann ich mir das vorerst nicht vorstellen.
Bei Sachentscheidungen können die aber definitiv kooperieren. Sonst kann die AfD eh alles, was sie nicht will, einfach mitwählen, dann muss es ja eh aus moralischen Gründen abgelehnt werden.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bei Sachentscheidungen können die aber definitiv kooperieren.



Welche Sachentscheidungen sollen das denn sein?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Sachentscheidungen sollen das denn sein?



Wir bauen die Straße xyz z.B.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Februar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Sorry, in meinen Augen hat Herr Spahn in meinen Augen mit sämtlichen Aussagen völlig recht bzw. stellt völlig richtige Forderungen auf.



Das Problem ist nicht, dass sie grundsätzlich falsch sind, sondern zum einen absolut oberflächlich und zum anderen widersprüchlich. Das typische Gelaber eines Berufs-Opportunisten eben.

Da macht sich der Herr Spahn (an sich durchaus berechtigte) Sorgen über Koma-Säufer, aber obwohl man noch nie etwas von Koma-Kiffern gehört hat, ist Alkohol bei jedem Anlass dem Joint klar vorzuziehen. Aus traditionellen Gründen und natürlich, weil hierzulande kein Politiker irgend einer Partei auf die nicht unbeträchtlichen Einnahmen der Alkoholsteuer verzichten mag.

Allein- oder wenigstens haupterziehende Väter kann sich der Herr Spahn anscheinend auch nicht vorstellen, wenn er über "Family-Mainstreaming" salbadert.

Auf den Gedanken, dass es das Problem zu weniger Lehrstühle für Allgemeinmedizin nicht löst, wenn man zahlenmäßige Vergleiche zu anderen Lehrstühlen aufstellt und diese reduziert, kommt er auch nicht.
Einmal ganz davon zu schweigen, dass dies ein Versagen *seines* Ressorts ist und er klassisch davon ablenkt: Schuld ist nicht das Gesundheitsministerium und dessen Chef, sondern die Anderen, die einfach zu viele Lehrstühle gründen. Ganz klar, es gibt zigtausende interessierte Medizinstudenten, die sich spontan für Gender-Studies entscheiden, einfach weil es dafür mehr Lehrstühle gibt.  
Und dann wird natürlich auch mal wieder stillschweigend übergangen, dass es in Deutschland de facto gar keinen Ärztemangel gibt, sondern ein strukturelles Verteilungsproblem, weil manche Stellen für angestellte Ärzte und manche Regionen für niedergelassene Ärzte einfach nicht attraktiv sind - was auch wieder etwas wäre, was in Herr Spahns Ressort fiele.

Statt also sein inkonsistentes Credo in jedes Mikrophon zu rotzen, dass ihm entgegen gehalten wird, soll er einfach seine Arbeit machen. Da er - im Vergleich zu früheren Personen auf diesem Posten - durchaus gute Ansätze zeigt, wäre das sehr zum Nutzen sowohl der Bundesrepublik als auch der persönlichen Karriere von Herrn Spahn. Weniger quatschen, mehr machen. Und sich vielleicht mal produktiv mit dem Bildungs- und dem Familienministerium kurzschließen, wenn sich Themen überschneiden, statt anderen in den Vorgarten zu pissen, damit es im eigenen vergleichsweise weniger stinkt.


----------



## Alreech (15. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Apropos sozialistische Parteien. Die CSU heißt ja auch _"Christlich soziale Union"._
> Sind das auch alles Sozialisten oder gar fiese Kommunisten? Das ist dann also
> die böse sozialistische Politik, oder wie muss ich das verstehen?
> 
> Die politische Bildung in diesem Land geht den Bach runter


Die politische Bildung in diesem Land ist den Bach runter gegangen, wenn man z.B. nicht mal weis das sich die CDU/CSU auf die katholische Soziallehre berufen.

Und die hat nichts mit dem Sozialismus der Linken zu tun der aus Raub, Gulags, "antifaschistischen Schlägertrupps" und antifaschistischen Schutzwällen mit Schießbefehl besteht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2020)

*Verbindungen zwischen AfD und Werteunion*
_
"... Ist die politische Nähe zwischen Abgeordneten der  AfD und Mitgliedern der Werteunion größer als bislang bekannt? Wenn man  den Angaben des Landessprechers der AfD in Nordrhein-Westfalen, Glauben  schenken mag, lautet die Antwort wohl: ja.
  Dem "Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger" sagte Rüdiger  Lucassen, Mitglieder seiner Partei würden sich seit einem halben Jahr  mit Mitgliedern des Vereins treffen. "Erste Gespräche begannen vor circa  sechs Monaten. Seitdem haben sich die Kontakte intensiviert", so  Lucassen. So gebe es bis zu sieben Treffen im Monat. ..."_
Verbindungen zwischen AfD und Werteunion: "Ausloten, was kuenftig moeglich ist" | tagesschau.de

Sauber CDU,. wirklich sehr gut, ...., die Dummheit der Werteunion im Umgang mit Faschisten ist unfassbar


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> *Verbindungen zwischen AfD und Werteunion*
> _
> "... Ist die politische Nähe zwischen Abgeordneten der  AfD und Mitgliedern der Werteunion größer als bislang bekannt? Wenn man  den Angaben des Landessprechers der AfD in Nordrhein-Westfalen, Glauben  schenken mag, lautet die Antwort wohl: ja.
> Dem "Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger" sagte Rüdiger  Lucassen, Mitglieder seiner Partei würden sich seit einem halben Jahr  mit Mitgliedern des Vereins treffen. "Erste Gespräche begannen vor circa  sechs Monaten. Seitdem haben sich die Kontakte intensiviert", so  Lucassen. So gebe es bis zu sieben Treffen im Monat. ..."_
> ...


Ist das irgendwie verwunderlich?
Die Werteunion ist eben ein knochenkonservativer Verein die mehr mit der AfD gemeinsam haben als mit der "neuen" CDU.


----------



## iGameKudan (16. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht, dass sie grundsätzlich falsch sind, sondern zum einen absolut oberflächlich und zum anderen widersprüchlich.


Ich verstehe nicht, wo die Aussagen oberflächlich und/oder widersprüchlich sein sollen. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Da macht sich der Herr Spahn (an sich durchaus berechtigte) Sorgen über Koma-Säufer, aber obwohl man noch nie etwas von Koma-Kiffern gehört hat, ist Alkohol bei jedem Anlass dem Joint klar vorzuziehen. Aus traditionellen Gründen und natürlich, weil hierzulande kein Politiker irgend einer Partei auf die nicht unbeträchtlichen Einnahmen der Alkoholsteuer verzichten mag.


Nur weil er das bekanntere Beispiel der Komasäufer genannt hat heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sein Vorschlag am Ende auch nur auf Komasäufer greifen dürfte. 
Die einzige Aussage die ich da etwas merkwürdig finde ist, dass Jesus Wasser in Wein und nicht Gras in Haschisch verwandelt hat. Sowohl Alkohol- als auch Drogenmissbrauch ist doof. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Allein- oder wenigstens haupterziehende Väter kann sich der Herr Spahn anscheinend auch nicht vorstellen, wenn er über "Family-Mainstreaming" salbadert.


Ich kapiere nicht, wie man aus seiner Aussage, dass er mehr Family-Mainstreaming statt Gender-Mainstreaming fordert, herauslesen kann, dass er sich allein- oder haupterziehende Väter/Mutter nicht vorstellen kann. 




Mahoy schrieb:


> Auf den Gedanken, dass es das Problem zu weniger Lehrstühle für Allgemeinmedizin nicht löst, wenn man zahlenmäßige Vergleiche zu anderen Lehrstühlen aufstellt und diese reduziert, kommt er auch nicht.
> Einmal ganz davon zu schweigen, dass dies ein Versagen *seines* Ressorts ist und er klassisch davon ablenkt: Schuld ist nicht das Gesundheitsministerium und dessen Chef, sondern die Anderen, die einfach zu viele Lehrstühle gründen. Ganz klar, es gibt zigtausende interessierte Medizinstudenten, die sich spontan für Gender-Studies entscheiden, einfach weil es dafür mehr Lehrstühle gibt.
> Und dann wird natürlich auch mal wieder stillschweigend übergangen, dass es in Deutschland de facto gar keinen Ärztemangel gibt, sondern ein strukturelles Verteilungsproblem, weil manche Stellen für angestellte Ärzte und manche Regionen für niedergelassene Ärzte einfach nicht attraktiv sind - was auch wieder etwas wäre, was in Herr Spahns Ressort fiele.


Auch hier kapiere ich nicht, wie du das aus seiner Aussage rauslesen kannst. Er kritisiert aus seiner Sicht schlicht, dass gefühlt mehr Wert/Fokus auf Lehrstühle für Genderstudies/-mainstreaming als auf Lehrstühle für (Allgemein-)Medizin gelegt wird. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Kapazitäten in der Bildung nunmal begrenzt sind und solche Mode-Studienfächer in meinen Augen damit auch zunehmend überflüssig Kapazitäten fressen. Er selber als Gesundheitsminister kann da auch nicht viel ausrichten, mehr Lehrstühle für Medizin bereitzustellen. Wie du schon meinst, das ist ein Ding von dem Gesundheits- UND dem Bildungsministerium - und aus Herr Spahns Sicht entwickelt sich dessen Fokus halt in die falsche Richtung. 

Dass der Fachkräftemangel in Deutschland zu weiten Teilen ne Lüge ist, ist auch nichts Neues. Das Problem sollte man aber nicht über Zwangsniederlassungen von Medizinern in ländlichen Gebieten lösen, sondern über finanzielle Anreize, aufs Land zu gehen. Der potenzielle Kundenkreis ist in Ballungsgebieten nunmal größer, zumal dort ein ebenso großer Mangel an Medizinern herrscht, sodass nicht mal das Argument einer vorhandenen Überkapazität in Ballungsräumen zählt. Was längerfristig passieren würde, wenn man Ärzte zu unfreiwilligen finanziellen Einbußen und einem unfreiwilligen Lebensmittelpunkt zwingt, kann sich glaube ich jeder vorstellen.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist das irgendwie verwunderlich?
> Die Werteunion ist eben ein knochenkonservativer Verein die mehr mit der AfD gemeinsam haben als mit der "neuen" CDU.



Dann sollten sie gehen und zwar schnellstens!
Es ist ein Unding, dass 3700-4000 Leutchen meinen sie könnten 410000 Leute vor sich hertreiben!
Wer mit der AfD arbeiten will, kann das gerne machen, aber nicht in oder mit der CDU und ich bin mir sehr sicher, das der neue Parteivorsitzende da sehr hart durchgreifen wird, egal welcher es wird.
Merz redet ja von AfD Gesindel, was tief blicken läßt, auch wenn ihm dabei etwas die Pferde durchgegangen sind.
Die CDU braucht weder Trojanische Pferde von der AfD, noch Mandatsträger, die nicht Willens sind, das mitzutragen, was die Mehrheit demokratisch per Parteitagsbeschluss festgelegt hat.
Anti-Demokraten haben bei der CDU nichts verloren.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Februar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nur weil er das bekanntere Beispiel der Komasäufer genannt hat heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sein Vorschlag am Ende auch nur auf Komasäufer greifen dürfte.
> Die einzige Aussage die ich da etwas merkwürdig finde ist, dass Jesus Wasser in Wein und nicht Gras in Haschisch verwandelt hat. Sowohl Alkohol- als auch Drogenmissbrauch ist doof.



Um so irritierender Herr Spahns Einlassung "Wer kann sich schon ein Schützenfest ohne Bier, Neujahr ohne ein Glas Sekt oder auf der anderen Seite einen Joint in der Opernpause vorstellen?" Hier wird eine wertende Aussage über verschiedene Sorten von Rauschmitteln getätigt, nicht darüber, dass ein grundsätzlich maßvoller Konsum wünschenswert wäre. Diesen vorausgesetzt, müsste man obige Unterscheidung nicht treffen. 



> Ich kapiere nicht, wie man aus seiner Aussage, dass er mehr Family-Mainstreaming statt Gender-Mainstreaming fordert, herauslesen kann, dass er sich allein- oder haupterziehende Väter/Mutter nicht vorstellen kann.



Weil er explizit von vollzeiterziehenden Müttern statt von vollzeiterziehenden Elternteilen redet.
Aber selbst wenn wir einmal (sehr weit hergeholt) unterstellen, er hätte genau das gemeint, bleibt es ein krummer Vergleich: Die Akzeptanz gleichgeschlechtlicher Partnerschaften hat doch nun wirklich *absolut gar nichts* damit zu tun, dass lediglich ein Partner in der Partnerschaft - unabhängig von der geschlechtlichen Konstellation - die Erziehung übernimmt.



> Auch hier kapiere ich nicht, wie du das aus seiner Aussage rauslesen kannst. Er kritisiert aus seiner Sicht schlicht, dass gefühlt mehr Wert/Fokus auf Lehrstühle für Genderstudies/-mainstreaming als auf Lehrstühle für (Allgemein-)Medizin gelegt wird.



Was, wie ich bereits erläutert habe, entweder unbedachte Dummschwätzerei oder planvolle Anbiederei ist, wobei ich noch nicht ganz sicher bin, was davon schlimmer wäre.
Die Zahl der Lehrstühle folgt sowohl dem Bedarf als auch den Interessen der Studierenden, nicht umgekehrt. Es fiele angesichts des unterstellten Bedarfs immer noch in Herr Spahns Ressort, den Arztberuf perspektivisch attraktiv zu gestalten - dann wollen das auch wieder mehr Leute studieren und siehe da, es gäbe auch mehr Lehrstühle.
Von "fehlender Balance" kann jedoch so oder so nicht die Rede sein, weil der Gesundheits- und der Genderdiskurs (Ganz egal wie man dazu steht ...) keine gegenteiligen Gewichtungen sind, die man ausbalancieren müsste. Sprich, auch wieder hohle Laberei.



> Dass der Fachkräftemangel in Deutschland zu weiten Teilen ne Lüge ist, ist auch nichts Neues. Das Problem sollte man aber nicht über Zwangsniederlassungen von Medizinern in ländlichen Gebieten lösen, sondern über finanzielle Anreize, aufs Land zu gehen. Der potenzielle Kundenkreis ist in Ballungsgebieten nunmal größer, zumal dort ein ebenso großer Mangel an Medizinern herrscht, sodass nicht mal das Argument einer vorhandenen Überkapazität in Ballungsräumen zählt. Was längerfristig passieren würde, wenn man Ärzte zu unfreiwilligen finanziellen Einbußen und einem unfreiwilligen Lebensmittelpunkt zwingt, kann sich glaube ich jeder vorstellen.



Wir sind in diesem Punkt absolut einer Meinung. E hat aber nach wie vor nichts mit der Zahl anderer Lehrstühle zu tun. Es sei denn, ich hätte etwas verpasst und beispielsweise für Gender Studies eröffnen attraktivere berufliche / finanzielle Perspektiven als der Arztbesuch. Ebenso wenig, wie man Mediziner zwangsweise zu Landärzten machen, kann man Studierwillige durch die Zahl der Lehrstühle zu Medizinstudenten machen. Die Anreize müssen da sein. Und die muss nach wie vor Herr Spahns Ressort schaffen.


----------



## JePe (18. Februar 2020)

Durch Deutschland muss ein Knirschen gehen: Hat ein 82jaehriger NSAfD-Kandidat SeniorInnen bei Kaffeefahrten Kandidaturen untergejubelt?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Durch Deutschland muss ein Knirschen gehen: Hat ein 82jaehriger NSAfD-Kandidat SeniorInnen bei Kaffeefahrten Kandidaturen untergejubelt?



Wer bei den Kaffeefahrten mitfährt und noch was unterschreibt hat eh schon ein ganz anderes Problem.
Zudem kann man auf Mandate immer verzichten, man muss keine Wahl annehmen und kann jederzeit zurücktreten.
Zudem sind derartige Verträge mit nicht geschäftsfähigen Leuten nichtig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wer bei den Kaffeefahrten mitfährt und noch was unterschreibt hat eh schon ein ganz anderes Problem.


Und wieder nur eine Relativierung zu einem widerwärtigem Verhalten eines AfD Schergen.
Es geht um die Grenzüberschreitung. Jetzt muss man sehen, wie die AfD reagiert. Rüge und
Parteiausschlussverfahren wäre für diesen Betrug angebracht. Was wird passieren? Du wirst
es sehen.

Im ländlichen Raum sind Kaffeefahrten für ältere Menschen eine gelungene Abwechselung.
Solange man keinen Plunder kauft, hat man einen Tag Gesellschaft. Lass das den alten Menschen
und mach Dich nicht über sie lustig.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Im ländlichen Raum sind Kaffeefahrten für ältere Menschen eine gelungene Abwechselung.
> Solange man keinen Plunder kauft, hat man einen Tag Gesellschaft. Lass das den alten Menschen
> und man sich über sie nicht lustig.



Wenn die Leute sich gerne Müll aufschwatzen lassen und alles unterschreiben sollen sie gerne mitfahren. Aber bitte hinterher nicht meckern, dass man abgezockt wurde. Wird regelmäßig drüber berichtet, suche einfach mal auf Youtube danach.

Zur AfD:
Dass die derartige Dinge in der Partei nicht sanktionieren ist lange klar, hier wird wie immer nichts passieren.
Auch die Wähler wird das eher wenig interessieren, wie die vergangenen Skandale gezeigt haben.


----------



## JePe (18. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wer bei den Kaffeefahrten mitfährt und noch was unterschreibt hat eh schon ein ganz anderes Problem.



Und ich Bloetschkopp dachte doch wirklich, die linke (sic!) Nummer des NSAfD-Greises sei hier das Problem. Gut, dass Du das richtiggestellt hast.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zudem kann man auf Mandate immer verzichten, man muss keine Wahl annehmen und kann jederzeit zurücktreten.



... mit dem Ergebnis, dass das Mandat dann auf ein anderes Mitglied der NSAfD uebergeht. Was diese Aktion schon auch demokratietheoretisch brisant und relevant macht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> ... mit dem Ergebnis, dass das Mandat dann auf ein anderes Mitglied der NSAfD uebergeht. Was diese Aktion schon auch demokratietheoretisch brisant und relevant macht.



Geht es sowieso, wenn die gewählt wird.
Es wird dann nur gewählt, welche Person der AfD es annimmt.


----------



## JePe (18. Februar 2020)

... und das findest Du nicht irgendwie, wie war das Wort doch noch, ach ja: falsch?

Aber hey, ich vergass. Du findest es ja auch O.K., wenn ein Friseur in Cowboystiefeln und mit 5% Zustimmung beim Stimmvieh zum Ministerpraesidenten gekroent wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Geht es sowieso, wenn die gewählt wird.
> Es wird dann nur gewählt, welche Person der AfD es annimmt.


Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden. Die NSAfD-Wölfe tarnen sich hinter bürgerlichen Fassaden und nehmen angesehene Menschen gegen deren Willen und ohne deren Wissen als Aushängeschild. Das hat mit demokratischen Verfahren nichts zu tun. Das ist wieder ein Beleg, dass die AfD nix mit Demokratie am Hut hat, wenn sie solche Menschen in ihrer Partei duldet. 

Verstehst Du eigentlich gar nichts selber? Und verstehst Du es trotz mehrmaliger Erklärung wirklich nicht? Es ist nicht zu ertragen ....


----------



## JePe (18. Februar 2020)

Friedrich der Grosse ueber die Medien: Wir brauchen die nicht mehr. Und das ist das Schoene.

Ein bisschen Trump muss sein
dann kommt die Filterblase von ganz allein
so gut wie ich dann vor den Leuten dasteh
so soll es weitergeh´n.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Februar 2020)

Oh ich glaube zwischen den Wählern in Bayern und im Osten besteht da ein großer Unterschied.
Bayern ist für die AfD praktisch Feindesland, angesichts der Tatsachen, die alle vor der Landtagswahl in Bayern bei der CSU und auch CDU vorgefallen sind, sind die 10% der AfD faktisch ein Armutszeugnis. Ich wette sie wird Landesweit bei der Kommunalwahl deutlich unter diese 10% rutschen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Februar 2020)

> ... und das findest Du nicht irgendwie, wie war das Wort doch noch, ach ja: falsch?


Ich halte das sehr wohl für falsch, Betrug und Beschiss ist jedoch bei Kaffeefahrten das Geschäftsmodell, von daher ist das für mich nicht verwunderlich, dass auch sowas passiert.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Februar 2020)

Im Namen einer Partei, die im Bundestag sitzt?

Zusammen mit deinen gestrigen Äußerungen gegenüber unserem Gemeinwesen, ist dir nicht mehr wirklich zu helfen!


----------



## Sparanus (18. Februar 2020)

Na hoffentlich bekommt der Kerl seine Belohnung dafür vor Gericht.

Andererseits, wenn irgendwelche Renter denken, dass sie gegen Windkraft unterschreiben, dann können sie auch überlegen ob sie bei der AfD nicht doch richtig sind.


----------



## JePe (19. Februar 2020)

Gekommen, um zu bleiben: Thueringische CDU lehnt Kompromissvorschlag von Ramelow ab. Pikant - das offensichtliche Motiv fuer die Ablehnung. Lt. der von Ramelow als Interimsloesung mit dem Ziel schneller Neuwahlen vorgeschlagenen und zur CDU gehoerenden Ex-Ministerpraesidentin Lieberknecht naemlich will die CDU den Zeitpunkt fuer Neuwahlen moeglichst lange hinauszoegern.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Gekommen, um zu bleiben: Thueringische CDU lehnt Kompromissvorschlag von Ramelow ab. Pikant - das offensichtliche Motiv fuer die Ablehnung. Lt. der von Ramelow als Interimsloesung mit dem Ziel schneller Neuwahlen vorgeschlagenen und zur CDU gehoerenden Ex-Ministerpraesidentin Lieberknecht naemlich will die CDU den Zeitpunkt fuer Neuwahlen moeglichst lange hinauszoegern.



Das ist Selbsterhaltung der CDU.
Die werden auch eher keine Auflösung des Landtags wollen, denn bei einer Neuwahl verlieren die auf jeden Fall.
Dazu benötigt es 60 der 90 Abgeordneten, Es müsste auch wer von CDU oder AfD mitmachen, damit das geht.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Februar 2020)

Was ist daran "pikant", das ist seit Donnerstag den 06.02.2020 nun mehr als bekannt und offensichtlich, da genau daran schon AKK gescheitert ist.
Die gewählten Abgeordneten wissen schon ziemlich genau, das ihr Verhalten den Tag davor, gründlich in die Hose gegangen ist und keiner ist wirklich scharf darauf sein Mandat zu verlieren, was aber umso wahrscheinlicher ist, umso früher eine Neuwahl stattfindet, deshalb spielte man dort von Anfang an auf späte bis keine Neuwahlen. Die CDU Thüringen und insbesondere die Fraktion, will mind. 1 Jahr für Neuwahlen ins Land gehen lassen und hofft auf vergessen.

Wenn man sich den Ferienkalender anschaut, ist der Ramelow Vorschlag genau so getimed, das es vor den Sommerferien Neuwahlen geben würde, das will wohl die Thüringer CDU auf gar keinen Fall.


----------



## JePe (19. Februar 2020)

"Pikant" daran ist, dass das CDU-Mitglied Lieberknecht selbst sagt, sie haette fuer die von Ramelow vorgeschlagene Loesung zur Verfuegung gestanden - aber ihre Partei wolle Neuwahlen verzoegern. Das steht naemlich im Widerspruch zur Aussage der thueringischen CDU, die wortklingelig von einem "zu kurz gegriffenen" Vorschlag sprach und gerne einen Haushalt verabschieden und ein vollstaendiges "Experten"kabinett ernennen moechte.

A bisserl Wuerze hat das schon, finde ich.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Februar 2020)

Das Lieberknecht Angebot von Ramelow war brilliant und bringt die Thüringer CDU auch mächtig in Zugzwang, aber das man dort keine schnellen Neuwahlen will, ist mir wie gesagt, seit dem Donnerstag nach der Wahl von Kemmerich völlig klar.
Kein einziger Politiker von dort, hat sich in den letzten 2 Wochen jemals zu schnellen Neuwahlen bekannt, das war imm er die Bundes CDU Spitze oder Politiker aus anderen Landesverbänden.


----------



## JePe (19. Februar 2020)

Der Punkt ist nicht, dass ich das wahltaktische Kalkuel der thueringischen CDU nicht verstehe. Der Punkt ist eher, dass es darueber scheinbar auch in der CDU Dissens gibt.

Je laenger sich die CDU Neuwahlen widersetzt, um so schallender wird die Ohrfeige ausfallen, die sie bekommt. Mir ist voellig schleierhaft, warum Mike and the Mechanics da nicht von alleine drauf kommen ...

Drain the swamp©: Wir werden diese sogenannte Zivilgesellschaft dann leider trockenlegen muessen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Februar 2020)

> Je laenger sich die CDU Neuwahlen widersetzt, um so schallender wird die Ohrfeige ausfallen, die sie bekommt.


Glaube ich kaum. In einem halben Jahr ist das weitestgehend vergessen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Glaube ich kaum. In einem halben Jahr ist das weitestgehend vergessen.



Denke ich nicht. Die CDU wird dafür noch sehr lange bluten müssen.


----------



## seahawk (20. Februar 2020)

Mutmasslich rechtsextremer Anschlag: Elf Tote bei Schuessen in Hanau

Eine Schande für dieses Land.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Februar 2020)

Und viel zu nah.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. Februar 2020)

Meinte einer im Forum nicht von Rechtsextremen droht kein großes Gefahr für uns als von linksextremen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Meinte einer im Forum nicht von Rechtsextremen droht kein großes Gefahr für uns als von linksextremen.


Damit meint der übliche Rassist, dass einem blauäugigem mit Ariernachweis keine Gefahr von rechten Volldeppen droht. Es ist alles so widerwärtig. Das ich das in diesem Lande noch einmal erleben muss.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Meinte einer im Forum nicht von Rechtsextremen droht kein großes Gefahr für uns als von linksextremen.



Grundsätzlich droht eine Gefahr von allen ideologischen Spinnern, die in völlig abstruse Gedankenwelten abgleiten, ob das nun Rechtsradikale, Linksradikale oder religiös motivierte Radikale sind.
Aber ich weiss worauf du hinaus willst und man muss nüchtern und faktisch feststellen, dass in den letzten 20 Jahren wesentlich mehr Gefahr von rechtsradikalen oder religiösen (hauptsächlich Islamisten) männlichen Einzeltätern droht.
Linksradikale Einzeltäter sind mir nicht wirklich bekannt. Ich habe mich jetzt mal auf Einzeltäter beschränkt, die oft aus dem Nichts auftauchen.
Offensichtlich ist, das eine Radikalisierung durch die neuen Medien stattfindet, die anscheinend durch diese Menschen nicht rational verarbeitet werden können, und dadurch zu einer massiven Beeinflussung führen.
VTs sind zwar kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal für Rechtsradikale, sondern gelten auch für Islamisten oder andere religiös motivierte Radikale, während man dieses Phenomen zumindestens nicht offensichtlich bei Linksradikalen "mit" der "klassischen" VT findet, als auch keine Einzeltäter.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2020)

Ja, wie schlimm Linksradikale wüten können haben wir in der Geschichte oft genug gesehen.

Aber im Moment sind Linksradikale schlicht nicht das Problem.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Februar 2020)

> Offensichtlich ist das eine Radikalisierung durch die neuen Medien  stattfindet, die anscheinend durch diese Menschen nicht rational  verarbeitet werden können, und dadurch zu einer massiven Beeinflussung  führen.


Ich vermute eher dass die da an das notwendige Wissen und die Waffen kommen, was vorher nicht so einfach ging.

Du findest da das Wissen über Waffen und Chemie sowie die über Beschaffung dieser.
Wenn Leute mal so verblendet sind und einen Anschlag planen ist da primär nicht das Internet schuld, es wird nur zur Ausübung mitbenutzt.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich vermute eher dass die da an das notwendige Wissen und die Waffen kommen, was vorher nicht so einfach ging.
> 
> Du findest da das Wissen über Waffen und Chemie sowie die über Beschaffung dieser.
> Wenn Leute mal so verblendet sind und einen Anschlag planen ist da primär nicht das Internet schuld, es wird nur zur Ausübung mitbenutzt.



Vielleicht solltest du einen Schritt nach dem anderen machen und nicht das Pferd von hinten aufzäumen!
Oder glaubst du ein normaler Mensch kommt ohne Medien auf die Idee von Völkervernichtung, Rassenhass, Geheimdienste die die Welt lenken etc zu schwafeln?
Werden dir persönlich solche Ansichten durch die Luft, ausschließlich im familliären Umfeld, der örtlichen Bibliothek oder dem Fernsehen vermittelt?


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2020)

Das Internet kann Schuld sein, wie wir aus der Vergangenheit wissen kann diese Verblendung aber auch ganz andere Quellen haben.


----------



## JePe (20. Februar 2020)

Ich mal mir die Welt wie sie mir gefaellt: NSAfD lanciert rassistisches Kindermalbuch.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich droht eine Gefahr von allen ideologischen Spinnern, die in völlig abstruse Gedankenwelten abgleiten, ob das nun Rechtsradikale, Linksradikale oder religiös motivierte Radikale sind.
> Aber ich weiss worauf du hinaus willst und man muss nüchtern und faktisch feststellen, dass in den letzten 20 Jahren wesentlich mehr Gefahr von rechtsradikalen oder religiösen (hauptsächlich Islamisten) männlichen Einzeltätern droht.
> Linksradikale Einzeltäter sind mir nicht wirklich bekannt. Ich habe mich jetzt mal auf Einzeltäter beschränkt, die oft aus dem Nichts auftauchen.
> Offensichtlich ist, das eine Radikalisierung durch die neuen Medien stattfindet, die anscheinend durch diese Menschen nicht rational verarbeitet werden können, und dadurch zu einer massiven Beeinflussung führen.
> VTs sind zwar kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal für Rechtsradikale, sondern gelten auch für Islamisten oder andere religiös motivierte Radikale, während man dieses Phenomen zumindestens nicht offensichtlich bei Linksradikalen "mit" der "klassischen" VT findet, als auch keine Einzeltäter.



Meine Eltern kommen aus der Türkei und wir haben die Deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit und ich sehe mich mehr als Deutscher als Türke(Mehr Eurobürger), weil ich mit der Türkei nichts anfangen kann außer das Essen  
wir stehen zur der Deutsche Verfassung und machen keine Schabernack mit Gesetz und der Polizei,haben keine Kopftuchträgerin in der Familiezweig. 

Aber letzter Zeit habe ich echt Angst um meine Kleine Schwester + Mutter.. die sind leider nicht so Hellhäutig wie ich, und mein Vater baut mir letzte Monate ein Druck auf, weil er in der Türkei  mit mir Eigentum erwerben will(was ich gar nicht will in der Türkei), der meint immer: eines Tages bricht  die Rechte Deutsche Wut  aus und falls wir flüchten müssen, brauchen wir in der Türkei ein eigenes Haus über dem Kopf etc. und aus seinem Umfeld denken einige so.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich mal mir die Welt wie sie mir gefaellt: NSAfD lanciert rassistisches Kindermalbuch.


Lies Dir das Bekennerschreiben des Attentäters durch und du findest 1:1 denselben Stumpfsinn, den auch hier im Forum in Teilen bestimmte Gruppen von sich geben. Die AfD spielt bewusst mit den Ängsten und Zwängen dieser Gartenzwerge. Anstatt zu öffnen, zu befrieden, gegenseitige Toleranz und Akzeptanz zu lehren, wird in guter alter rechtsextremer Tradition gespalten, gelogen und verdreht.

Es ist so traurig, unsere Gesellschaft war auf einem guten Wege. Aber es steckt in dieser Kultur scheinbar ganz tief drin. Was im Mittelalter brennende Scheiterhaufen waren, auf denen jeder Nichtgartenzwerg verbrannt wurde, sind heute willkürliche fremdenfeindliche Übergriffe, Angriffe und Morde. 

Wir leben 2020. Wir leben globalisiert. Jeder kann reisen, jeder kann die Herzlichkeit der überwiegenden Anzahl der Menschen auf der Welt erleben. Und trotzdem keimen überall die bescheuerten Deppen hoch, die anderen kein glückliches Leben gönnen.

Schämt Euch alle, Ihr rechtsradikalen Spalter, Ihr fremdenfeindlichen Deppen, Ihr NSAfD Wähler und Flügerunterstützer, usw. Schämt Euch alle, weil ihr den Boden für Extremisten bereitet.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Aber letzter Zeit habe ich echt Angst um meine Kleine Schwester + Mutter..


Mach Dir keine Sorgen, Du bist ein geliebtes Mitglied unserer Gesellschaft und der überwiegende Teil Deiner Mitbürger wird dir ungefragt Nächstenliebe, Hilfe und Herzlichkeit zeigen, wenn es notwendig wird. Es ist das Ziel der Rechtsextremen, Angst zu erzeugen. Die meisten Morddrohungen der rechten Gartenzwerge sind völlig harmlos, weil diese kleinschwänzigen Versager nichts auf die Reihe bringen. Sie erfreuen sich aber daran, dass ihre Opfer Angst haben, verzweifeln, ihr Leben einschränken oder gar das Land verlassen. Das ist das Ziel weniger und das sollte das Leben der Mehrheit nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> und mein Vater baut mir letzte Monate ein Druck auf, weil er in der Türkei  mit mir Eigentum erwerben will(was ich gar nicht will in der Türkei), der meint immer: eines Tages bricht  die Rechte Deutsche Wut  aus und falls wir flüchten müssen, brauchen wir in der Türkei ein eigenes Haus über dem Kopf etc. und aus seinem Umfeld denken einige so.


Sag ihm einfach mal, dass der türkische Staat schon für ein Dach über dem Kopf sorgen wird, wenn er mal seine Meinung frei äußert.
Nein, jetzt wirklich. Deutschland ist für einen frei denkenden und sprechenden Menschen immer noch deutlich sicherer als die Türkei.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Februar 2020)

> Aber letzter Zeit habe ich echt Angst um meine Kleine Schwester +  Mutter.. die sind leider nicht so Hellhäutig wie ich, und mein Vater  baut mir letzte Monate ein Druck auf, weil er in der Türkei  mit mir  Eigentum erwerben will(was ich gar nicht will in der Türkei), der meint  immer: eines Tages bricht  die Rechte Deutsche Wut  aus und falls wir  flüchten müssen, brauchen wir in der Türkei ein eigenes Haus über dem  Kopf etc. und aus seinem Umfeld denken einige so.


Ich glaube zwar kaum dass das demnächst passieren wird, die AfD und ihr Flügel sind weit von einer absoluten Mehrheit entfernt.
Trotzdem schadet es nicht, woanders eine Alternative zu haben, falls es hier ungemütlich wird.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Meine Eltern kommen aus der Türkei und wir haben die Deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit und ich sehe mich mehr als Deutscher als Türke(Mehr Eurobürger), weil ich mit der Türkei nichts anfangen kann außer das Essen
> wir stehen zur der Deutsche Verfassung und machen keine Schabernack mit Gesetz und der Polizei,haben keine Kopftuchträgerin in der Familiezweig.
> 
> Aber letzter Zeit habe ich echt Angst um meine Kleine Schwester + Mutter.. die sind leider nicht so Hellhäutig wie ich, und mein Vater baut mir letzte Monate ein Druck auf, weil er in der Türkei  mit mir Eigentum erwerben will(was ich gar nicht will in der Türkei), der meint immer: eines Tages bricht  die Rechte Deutsche Wut  aus und falls wir flüchten müssen, brauchen wir in der Türkei ein eigenes Haus über dem Kopf etc. und aus seinem Umfeld denken einige so.



Hallo Tengri86,

ich kann deine als auch die Gedankengänge deines Vaters verstehen, in letzter Zeit und vor allen dingen seit der AfD ist es in Deutschland etwas "ungemütlich" geworden.
Allerdings halte ich auch nichts von Panik und man sollte die Dinge nachdem sich der Schreck gelegt hat, sauber analysieren. 
Im Moment (seit 2 Jahren = Bundestagswahl 2017) erlebt die AfD keine Stimmenzugewinne, d.h. 85% der gesamtdeutschen Bevölkerung sind keine AfD Anhänger. Insoweit sehe ich jetzt keine unmittalbare Gefahr eines rechtsradikalen und rassistischen Dammbruchs. Im Gegenteil das ganze rückt auch durch die gestrige Tat immer mehr in den Mittelüunkt und die Zivilgesellschaft organisiert sich, was aber natürlich zu noch mehr Polarisierung führt, das muss man aber erstmal aushalten, damit es wieder bessser wird.
Ganz abgesehen davon kann ich mir nach deiner Erzählung nicht wirklich vorstellen, das ihr euch in der Türkei wirklich wohl fühlt oder es euch dort besser geht, ich meine man kann das auch vom Regen in die Traufe kommen bezeichnen.

Als letztes sei die Frage erlaubt, ob deine Mutter und deine Schwester oder ihr als Famillie im täglichen Leben Anfeindungen erlebt?


----------



## Creater (20. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> der meint immer: eines Tages bricht  die Rechte Deutsche Wut  aus und falls wir flüchten müssen, brauchen wir in der Türkei ein eigenes Haus über dem Kopf etc. und aus seinem Umfeld denken einige so.



Das ist echt traurig, dass Menschen bereits solche Ängste haben. 
Aber die Geschichte wird sich nicht nochmal Wiederholen, dass wurde damals im Vetrag der Alleeirten natürlich so festgehalten.
Wir stehen völlig unter Beobachtung vom Westen und dem Osten und die WIssen gan genau was bei uns abgeht und würden im Notfall auch angreifen. Sind beides Veto Mächte. Alleine Frankreich würde schon ausreichen, dass uns mal zu sagen/erklären und die verbündeten würden sich zummenschließen. Frankreich ist auch eine Veto Macht genauso England. Deutschland wurde immer respektiert, weil wir die meisten Kohle hatten und immer mit Abstan die Nummer eins waren, aber auch hier hta uns nun 2020 Frankreich abgelöst. Deshalb denke ich, dass man sich eher darum sorgen machen muss, schnell in das richtige zu investieren bevor das Papier seinen Euro nicht Wert ist. Aus Finanzgründen flüchten im moment schon einige, vor allem die, die es haben. Mit Eigentum könnt ihr eigentlich deshalb nichts falsch machen, aber holt euch ruhig was in Deutschland, dass wird sich richtig lohnen.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2020)

Man kann nur noch ausspucken!

Bluttat in Hanau: AfD bestreitet rechtsextremistisches Motiv


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kann nur noch ausspucken!


_"... Andere in seiner Partei geben Angela Merkel die Schuld. ..."_

Man kann Anzeigen wegen Volksverhetzung stellen


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach geht es nur damit was ich schon seit 2 Jahren hier im Forum vertrete, MASSIVSTE gesellschaftliche Ausgrenzung bis hin zu Berufsverboten im Öffentlichen Dienst.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hallo Tengri86,
> 
> Ganz abgesehen davon kann ich mir nach deiner Erzählung nicht wirklich vorstellen, das ihr euch in der Türkei wirklich wohl fühlt oder es euch dort besser geht, ich meine man kann das auch vom Regen in die Traufe kommen bezeichnen.
> 
> Als letztes sei die Frage erlaubt, ob deine Mutter und deine Schwester oder ihr als Famillie im täglichen Leben Anfeindungen erlebt?





Ich würde nicht gerne dort Leben , alleine die Tatsache das der Cousin von meinem Vater in Gefängnis ist, nur weil er seinen Job gemacht hat, der war Staatsanwalt und wollte gegen die Korruption und illegale Waffenlieferungen nach Syrien vorgehen, und 2 meiner Angehörigen sind nach Deutschland eingewandert. sind beide Ärzte und arbeiten schon, weil die für ihre Kinder dort kein Freies Zukunft sehen und das die dann in Deutschland mehr Möglichkeiten haben und keine Repressalien befürchten müssen, das man wegen dies und jenes ausgeschlossen wird. 

Aber falls was passiert, wollte sollte ich sonst hin gehen? 

------------

Ja meine Kleine Schwester erlebt halt einiges,
 die ist viel mit Bus und Bahn unterwegs wegen Uni und Co.


----------



## Duvar (20. Februar 2020)

Ich habs schon kommen sehen und es wird definitiv schlimmer werden hier (leider). Entweder alle wachen mal auf und die Politik tut was dagegen ohne wenn und aber oder ich sehe schwarz für die Zukunft. 
Von mir aus können sie die Demokratie ad acta hängen oder soweit ausreizen, damit man solches Denken im Keim erstickt, weil was willst du tun gegen freie Meinung/Demokratie pi pa po, wenn einer nun mal Ausländer hasst und denen den Tod wünscht etc pp, kann man nix machen.
Man wird vllt erst dann aufwachen, wenn hier wieder alles in Schutt und Asche liegt und 80 Jahre später geht das schon wieder los...
Die Geschichte wiederholt sich halt, mal sehen wann man die Reißleine zieht.
Was ich schon alles erlebt hab, wollt ihr nicht wissen, obwohl ich mir nix zu schulden hab kommen lassen, eine deutsche Frau habe, ein Kind (halb türkisch halb deutsch), sei es auf dem Arbeitsmarkt oder sonstwo, selbst wenn man nicht gegenüber einem harten rechtsradikalen sitzt, wird man teilweise als Mensch 2. Klasse behandelt.
Einerseits wünschte ich mir, dass alle Ausländer (auch jene mit deutschem Pass) geschlossen das Land verlassen würden, andererseits ist dies meine Heimat, hier geboren,aufgewachsen... Die paar mal die ich in der Türkei im Urlaub war bis Dato, kann man an einer Hand abzählen, das letzte mal war das 1996.
Nur was bleibt einem anderes übrig, man wird hier als Ausländer etc beschimpft und in der Türkei wird man der deutsche genannt, egal wo man ist, man ist wohl nirgends zuhause bzw wird vollumfänglich akzeptiert.
Natürlich habe ich große Sorge und Angst über die Zukunft von meinem Sohn, weil diese Unmenschen machen auch vor Kindern nicht halt. Kann nur hoffen, dass der Staat überall schnüffelt und nix geheim bleibt, natürlich auch bei mir Zuhause nicht, lieber das, als ein Anschlag gegen unschuldige...


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2020)

Ach Duvar dann geh doch rüber.
Natürlich darf man sich auch als Ausländer/Deutscher mit Migrationshintergrund um die eigene Sicherheit sorgen machen, aber von einem Erdogan Fan ist das einfach nur zynisch.


----------



## Duvar (20. Februar 2020)

Nur weil ich meine Identität wie manch anderer hier nicht gerne leugnen würde, bin ich noch kein Erdogan Fan.
Als Fan müsste ich bei jeder Wahl gewählt haben, aber komisch habe ich nicht mal einmal.
Nur weil du und andere hier Kontra bekommen von mir, heißt das noch gar nix, wirst aber weiterhin Kontra bekommen keine Sorge, so viel Liebe zu meinem Herkunftsland habe ich noch.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2020)

Wenn du deine Identität mit der amtierenden Regierung in der Türkei verbindest bist du Erdogan Fan.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Von mir aus können sie die Demokratie ad acta hängen oder soweit ausreizen, damit man solches Denken im Keim erstickt, weil was willst du tun gegen freie Meinung/Demokratie pi pa po, wenn einer nun mal Ausländer hasst und denen den Tod wünscht etc pp, kann man nix machen.



Das kritisiere ich jetzt aber mal kräftig.
Nur weil es ein paar Ärsche gibt, die morden, muss man noch lange nicht unsere hart erkämpfte Demokratie und Meinungsfreiheit einschränken oder gar aufgeben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach geht es nur damit was ich schon seit 2 Jahren hier im Forum vertrete, MASSIVSTE gesellschaftliche Ausgrenzung bis hin zu Berufsverboten im Öffentlichen Dienst.


Das ist ein Weg, ich gehe ihn privat ja auch, die rechten Volldeppen werden sich darin in ihrer Opferrolle aber nur bestätigt sind und keineswegs lernfähig darauf reagieren. So meine Befürchtung. Ich habe es aufgegeben zu glauben, dass einmal rassistisch handelnde Menschen davon abzubringen sind. Diese Menschen haben wir für unsere Gesellschaft verloren. Das ist frustrierend, aber es scheint so.



Duvar schrieb:


> ... Von mir aus können sie die Demokratie ad acta hängen...


Nein, das machen wir natürlich nicht, genau das wollen die Rechtsradikalen. Man muss mit diesen Idioten leben. Im Gegensatz zu früher, als die rechten Volldeppen unbeschaltene n Bürger mit Zeichen versehen haben, machen es die rechten Volldeppen heute freiwillig selber. Man erkennt sie deutlich an Tätovierungen, Kleidung under ihren genutzten Worten.

Und dann erfolgt sofort das totale Ignorieren und der vergrößerte räumliche Abstand


----------



## Duvar (20. Februar 2020)

Selbst wenn ich es wäre, ist das kein Verbrechen und auch meine Sache, wenigstens hat er 4 Millionen Flüchtlinge aufgenommen und nicht wie manch anderer....
Willst du jetzt von dieser abscheulichen Tat hier ablenken oder was hast du vor? Hier machen sich Menschen Sorgen usw und der kommt mir wieder mit Erdogan 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das kritisiere ich jetzt aber mal kräftig.
> Nur weil es ein paar Ärsche gibt, die morden, muss man noch lange nicht unsere hart erkämpfte Demokratie und Meinungsfreiheit einschränken oder gar aufgeben.



Wenn es um deine Kinder und Familie gehen würde und hier Reihenweise deutsche ermordet würden, will ich mal sehen wie lange du das noch so sehen würdest.
Hast du was zu verstecken oder wo ist das Problem, von mir aus kann der Staat alles kontrollieren bei mir, hab keine Geheimnisse.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2020)

Ich habe es zynisch genannt, schlag es nach.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wenn es um deine Kinder und Familie gehen würde und hier Reihenweise deutsche ermordet würden, will ich mal sehen wie lange du das noch so sehen würdest.
> Hast du was zu verstecken oder wo ist das Problem, von mir aus kann der Staat alles kontrollieren bei mir, hab keine Geheimnisse.



Meine Fresse -- 10 ermordete Menschen sind nicht reihenweise.
Jeder ist natürlich zu bedauern aber übertreibe nicht.
Die Tat wird aufgeklärt, mögliche Hintermänner werden enttarnt. 
wichtig ist, dass man mehr in Bildung investiert um zu verhindern, dass es Menschen wie den Täter gibt.


----------



## Duvar (20. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Fresse -- 10 ermordete Menschen sind nicht reihenweise.
> Jeder ist natürlich zu bedauern aber übertreibe nicht.
> Die Tat wird aufgeklärt, mögliche Hintermänner werden enttarnt.
> wichtig ist, dass man mehr in Bildung investiert um zu verhindern, dass es Menschen wie den Täter gibt.



Schau mal wie viele das mittlerweile sind, ist ja nicht nur diese einzige Tat um die es hier geht.
Einer ist schon zu viel und die aktuelle Tat brauchst du nicht verunglimpfen mit deiner Aussage.
Wenn du das übertreiben nennst, dann weiß ich auch nicht, wenn sowas mal in deiner Familie passieren würde, will ich mal gerne deine aktualisierten Ansichten sehen.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist ein Weg, ich gehe ihn privat ja auch, die rechten Volldeppen werden sich darin in ihrer Opferrolle aber nur bestätigt sind und keineswegs lernfähig darauf reagieren. So meine Befürchtung. Ich habe es aufgegeben zu glauben, dass einmal rassistisch handelnde Menschen davon abzubringen sind. Diese Menschen haben wir für unsere Gesellschaft verloren. Das ist frustrierend, aber es scheint so.
> 
> 
> Nein, das machen wir natürlich nicht, genau das wollen die Rechtsradikalen. Man muss mit diesen Idioten leben. Im Gegensatz zu früher, als die rechten Volldeppen unbeschaltene n Bürger mit Zeichen versehen haben, machen es die rechten Volldeppen heute freiwillig selber. Man erkennt sie deutlich an Tätovierungen, Kleidung under ihren genutzten Worten.
> ...



Für mich ist es aber noch viel schlimmer, wenn sich diese Leute als bürgerlich oder aus der Mitte der Gesellschaft bezeichnen und es dagegen keinen Druck gibt!
Als Rassist und vielleich 10-15% Bevölkerungsanteil, ist man Außenseiter und gehört genauso behandelt, als nicht dazugehörend, das aller Schlimmste wäre, wenn die in ihrer "bürgerlichen" Auffasung noch bestärkt werden.

Die AfD macht alles, um sich als "Normal" und gesellschaftlich dazugehörend zu generieren, bis hin zu Instrumentalisierung von toten Politikern(siehe Stresemann), unsere Aufgabe als Gesellschaft ist genau das nicht zuzulassen mit allen rechtlichen und gesellschaftlichen Mitteln!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Fresse -- 10 ermordete Menschen sind nicht reihenweise.



Ignorier nicht die Tatsachen. Es sind viel mehr als diese zehn aktuellen, es sind tagtägliche Gewalt und Ausgrenzung, die wir mitzuverantworten haben. Versuch mal mit bestimmten Namen eine Wohnung zu bekommen. Da beginnt es und das erzeugt natürlich Aggressionen.

Was früher offen mit _"Kauft nicht bei ..."_  überall ausgehängt wurde, erleben wir heute als gesellschaftlichen Konsens in bestimmten Gruppen, über die wir hier reden und die das Rad der Geschichte gerne zurückdrehen wollen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Für mich ist es aber noch viel schlimmer, wenn  sich diese Leute als bürgerlich oder aus der Mitte der Gesellschaft  bezeichnen und es dagegen keinen Druck gibt!


Ganz im Gegenteil gibt es Journalisten, die nach der Thüringen Wahl Höcke als bürgerliche Mitte bezeichneten. Da sitzt man dann vor dem Bildschirm und glaubt sich in einem billigen Film.
Diese Aktion meine ich:  YouTube


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Schau mal wie viele das mittlerweile sind, ist ja nicht nur diese einzige Tat um die es hier geht.
> Einer ist schon zu viel und die aktuelle Tat brauchst du nicht verunglimpfen mit deiner Aussage.
> Wenn du das übertreiben nennst, dann weiß ich auch nicht, wenn sowas mal in deiner Familie passieren würde, will ich mal gerne deine aktualisierten Ansichten sehen.



Der Staat war schnell mit neuen Gesetzen als man erkannte, wie viel Gefahr von der RAF ausging.
Leider schläft der Staat wenn es um rechte Gewalt geht. Auch hier wäre es wünschenswert, wenn man die Ziele besser formuliert und schneller handelt.
Was willst du denn jetzt machen? Den Rechtsstaat aufheben und einfach mal alle Wohnungen durchsuchen?


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Schau mal wie viele das mittlerweile sind, ist ja nicht nur diese einzige Tat um die es hier geht.
> Einer ist schon zu viel und die aktuelle Tat brauchst du nicht verunglimpfen mit deiner Aussage.
> Wenn du das übertreiben nennst, dann weiß ich auch nicht, wenn sowas mal in deiner Familie passieren würde, will ich mal gerne deine aktualisierten Ansichten sehen.



Du solltest mal ganz schnell den Mund halten, da wir das gleiche Thema schon bei Toten durch Islamisten hatten, ein aufrechnen führt zu überhaupt nichts und spielt diesen Spaltern nur in die Hände.
Willst du jetzt wirklich anfangen Tote aufzurechnen in Deutschland und Europa? Vorn deinem Freund Erdogan und den Toten in seinen Gefängnissen, durch seine Polizei und Armee in der Türkei und in Syrien fangen wir auch besser nicht an.
Also komme mal wieder runter und schalte dein Gehirn ein oder frage mal einen Kurden, ob esr sich in der Türkei oder in Deutschland sicherer fühlt.
Du bist mit diesen Aussagen genauso gestrikt wie die AfD Hetzer, nur auf der anderen Seite!


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ignorier nicht die Tatsachen. Es sind viel mehr als diese zahn aktuellen, es sind tagtägliche Gewalt und Ausgrenzung, die wir mitzuverantworten haben. Versuch mal mit bestimmten Namen eine Wohnung zu bekommen. Da beginnt es und das erzeugt natürlich Aggressionen.
> 
> Was früher offen mit _"Kauft nicht bei ..."_  überall ausgehängt wurde, erleben wir heute als gesellschaftlichen Konsens in bestimmten Gruppen, über die wir hier reden und die das Rad der Geschichte gerne zurückdrehen wollen.
> 
> ...



Die gehört sofort entlassen und man sollte mal beim MDR nachfragen, was bei denen grundsätzlich schief läuft, das geht überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Staat war schnell mit neuen Gesetzen als man erkannte, wie viel Gefahr von der RAF ausging.


Der Vergleich ist sehr gut. Betrifft es die Gesetzgebenden selber, wird sofort und massiv gehandelt, betrifft es irgendwelche Bürger, naja, dann kann das auch mal dauern. Und ja, wie zu RAF Zeiten gehandelt wurde und wie zu NSU-Zeiten zuerst die Angehörigen in Haft genommen wurden ist offenbarend.

Anstatt daraus zu lernen, werden seit Aufkommen der AfD die rassistischen Bilder in den Köpfen nur verstärkt, anstatt bekämpft. Die AfD kämpft über Jahre mit Worten. Stell Dir vor, wir würden ab jetzt flächendeckend jeden SUV Fahrer nur noch "Rasermörder" nennen, an jeder möglichen und unmöglichen Stelle. Was würde das über die Jahre für eine Bild in den Köpfen erzeugen? Also nochmal, damit es sich jeder merkt "RASERMÖRDER"

Vielleicht bemerken die SUV-Fahrer, denen jetzt der Hals anschwillt, wie sich bestimmte Gruppen in unserer Gesellschaft fühlen, wenn wieder ein Rechtsradikaler oder eine Nazischlampe der AfD bestimmte Worte in der Tagesschau verbreiten.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die gehört sofort entlassen ....


Das ist aber nicht passiert.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist sehr gut. Betrifft es die Gesetzgebenden selber, wird sofort und massiv gehandelt, betrifft es irgendwelche Bürger, naja, dann kann das auch mal dauern. Und ja, wie zu RAF Zeiten gehandelt wurde und wie zu NSU-Zeiten zuerst die Angehörigen in Haft genommen wurden ist offenbarend.



die RFA wurde  -- Zurecht -- mit allen Mitteln bekämpft. Mit neuen Fahnungsmethoden, neuen Gesetzen, usw.
Beim rechten Terror -- und für mich ist das Terrorismus -- wird aber alles verschleppt, verschleiert und verharmlos.
Das muss man kritisieren. Der Staat macht zu wenig um seine Bürger zu schütze. Und mir ist es egal, ob der Bürger nun einen deutschen oder ausländischen Pass hat. Lebt er in diesem Land, ist er in meinen Augen ein Bürger und Mitglied dieser Gesellschaft.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Anstatt daraus zu lernen, werden seit Aufkommen der AfD die rassistischen Bilder in den Köpfen nur verstärkt, anstatt bekämpft. Die AfD kämpft über Jahre mit Worten. Stell Dir vor, wir würden ab jetzt flächendeckend jeden SUV Fahrer nur noch "Rasermörder" nennen, an jeder möglichen und unmögliochen Stelle. Was würde das über die Jahre für eine Bild in den Köpfen erzeugen?



Der Suv Fahrer hat ja schon Schelte abbekommen. 
Man muss durchgreifen. Wer rechtes Gedankengut verbreitet oder schön redet, muss mit Strafen oder Sanktionen rechnen.
Bei der Polizei müssen solche Leute aussortiert werden. Ebenso in Bildungseinrichtungen oder im sonstigen Staatsdienst.
Und die Afd muss eben politisch ausgegrenzt werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

Und wie reagiert die Satire passend?
Nach Hanau: AfD trauert um verlorenen Waehler

Sowas schreibt der rechtsextreme AfD Politiker Marcel Grauf offen und es hat keine Konsequenzen
Der beschuetzte Neonazi - Ausgabe 430

Wie bekommt man über 10% AfD Wähler in Deutschland wieder zure Vernunft. Wie soll das funktionieren?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Februar 2020)

> Das ist aber nicht passiert.


Weil das auch nicht so einfach geht wie manche das gerne hätten.
Und das ist auch gut so, es gibt da Bedingungen, die für eine Entlassung gegeben sein müssen. Wenn sie das nicht sind geht es nicht.



> Wer rechtes Gedankengut verbreitet oder schön redet, muss mit Strafen oder Sanktionen rechnen.


Gibt es heute schon bei Beamten, nur bei der AfD geht das aktuell nicht, weil die nicht unter Beobachtung steht.
Bei Leuten, die nicht beim Staat arbeiten geht das sowieso nicht, es sei denn es betrifft einen Straftatbestand. Verbreitung von AfD-Meinungen ist nicht gesetzlich verboten.


----------



## Duvar (20. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du solltest mal ganz schnell den Mund halten, da wir das gleiche Thema schon bei Toten durch Islamisten hatten, ein aufrechnen führt zu überhaupt nichts und spielt diesen Spaltern nur in die Hände.
> Willst du jetzt wirklich anfangen Tote aufzurechnen in Deutschland und Europa? Vorn deinem Freund Erdogan und den Toten in seinen Gefängnissen, durch seine Polizei und Armee in der Türkei und in Syrien fangen wir auch besser nicht an.
> Also komme mal wieder runter und schalte dein Gehirn ein oder frage mal einen Kurden, ob esr sich in der Türkei oder in Deutschland sicherer fühlt.
> Du bist mit diesen Aussagen genauso gestrikt wie die AfD Hetzer, nur auf der anderen Seite!



Komm du mal wieder runter, wo ist DE in Syrien, warum stoppt der "gute" Westen nicht die Massaker dort und die tägliche Bombardierung durch Russland und Syrien? Wo ist der Westen wenn es darum geht Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen?
Anstatt sich zu schämen, dass man hier in Europa Zäune usw aufzieht um keine Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen und der Türkei (bzw den Flüchtlingen dort) Geld verspricht, damit die ja keine mehr hier rüber schicken (Geld nicht für die Türkei, sondern für die Flüchtlinge dort und selbst das bekommt man nicht gebacken, von zugesagten 6Mrd sind grad mal 3 angekommen...), wird hier noch der Mund aufgemacht.
Im Gegensatz dazu hat die Türkei nicht nur zig Millionen aufgenommen und sehr viele Milliarden bezahlt, sondern auch mit dem Leben ihrer Soldaten bezahlt, im plappern ist man gut, aber...
Komm mir nicht mit so einem BS. Ich kenne genug Kurden, auch innerhalb meiner Familie und die denken sicher so, wie du denkst. Die Türkei hat keine Probleme mit Kurden rafft das endlich.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2020)

@ Rotkaeppchen

Attentat in Hanau: Der neue Terrorismus rechter Einzeltaeter

Der Anfang von Seite 2 ist sehr interessant.

Die Beziehungsstörungen zu Frauen, die soziale Isolation und das wohnen bei der Mutter ist wohl nicht nur bei den Tätern in Deutschland zu finden. Hier liegt meiner Meinung nach ein "gesellschaftliches" oder besser gesagt ein Umfeld Versagen vor.
Wenn es so etwas früher gegeben hat, noch vor der digitalen Zeit, wurde so Jemand höchst skeptisch von der Nachbarschaft beäugt, der konnte praktisch keinen Schritt machen, ohne das er unter Beobachtung stand, das hat sich leider durch die fortschreitende Anonymisierung unserer Gesellschaft geändert.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Februar 2020)

> Hier liegt meiner Meinung nach ein "gesellschaftliches" oder besser gesagt ein Umfeld Versagen vor.


Wie willst du das ändern?
Es ist jedem seine eigene Entscheidung ob man alleine leben möchte oder nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wie willst du das ändern?
> Es ist jedem seine eigene Entscheidung ob man alleine leben möchte oder nicht.



Kannst du lesen?
Ich lebe auch alleine, aber bestimmt nicht bei meiner Mutter als erwachsener Mann, bin nicht sozial isoliert und pflege nach wie vor beziehungskontakt zu Frauen, vielleicht merkst du den Unterschied.
Und den sollte ein Umfeld genauso merken und Fragen stellen. Meine Mutter würde mich außer in einem Notfall und vorübergehend garantiert nicht bei sich wohnen lassen, umgekehrt genauso.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Kannst du lesen?
> Ich lebe auch alleine, aber bestimmt nicht bei meiner Mutter als erwachsener Mann, bin nicht sozial isoliert und pflege nach wie vor beziehungskontakt zu Frauen, vielleicht merkst du den Unterschied.



Das ist deine Entscheidung. Wenn es aber jemand gerne anders hätte und noch bei der Mutter wohnen will und der das passt, wo liegt dann das Problem?


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2020)

Es gibt eine Menge Gründe, noch zu Hause zu leben.
Wer einen Niedrigjob hat, hat meist nicht das Geld für eine eigene Wohnung. Der wohnt dann eben zu Hause.
Ich würde das aber nicht pauschalisieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn es so etwas früher gegeben hat, noch vor der digitalen Zeit, wurde so Jemand höchst skeptisch von der Nachbarschaft beäugt, der konnte praktisch keinen Schritt machen, ohne das er unter Beobachtung stand,



Die Menschen gab es trotzdem immer, die Taten auch. So schwer und so hart der Verlust für die Angehörigen der Opfer ist, um so deutlicher muss man sagen, dass diese Art Morde nicht bis kaum zu unterbinden sind. Wir können reduzieren, wie können teilweise verhindern, ausschließen kann man so etwas leider nie. Es ist das Restrisiko des Zusammenlebens. In Deutschland sterben durchschnittlich jeden Tag 3000 Menschen, ca. eine Million im Jahr. Wie groß ist in diesem Land die Wahrscheinlichkeit, durch Terrorismus zu sterben? Ich lasse mir mein Leben davon nicht verderben.

Dieser Satz hilft den Angehörigen der Opfer überhaupt nicht, er kann allen anderen aber ein Gefühl dafür geben, dass diese medial extrem hochgepuschten Ereignisse zum Glück sehr selten sind. Diese Art von Tätern gab es immer und wird es immer geben. Warum werden über 90% der schweren Straften von Männern begangen? Auch damit kann man leben lernen. Jede Frau lebt mit dem ständigen Risiko, von irgend einem Honk vergewwaltigt zu werden. Trotzdem kann man in diesem Land sehr gut leben. Das darf man nie vergessen.

Meine Gedanken sind bei den Opfern und deren Angehörigen. Ich werde jetzt ein Kerzchen anzünden, mich ein wenig schämen und danach überlegen, wie ich diese Welt zumindest ein kleines bisschen besser und friedlicher machen kann, zumindest in dem kleinen Umfeld, welches ich beeinflussen kann.

________________________________________

Und damit sich alle ein bisschen Mitschämen können über das, was wir in diesem Land tolieren, ein paar AfD Zitate:

_„Ich  wünsche mir so sehr einen Bürgerkrieg und Millionen Tote. Frauen,  Kinder. Mir egal. Hauptsache es geht los … Tote, Verkrüppelte. Es wäre  so schön. Ich will auf Leichen pissen und auf Gräbern tanzen._
— Marcel Grauf, AfD Mitarbeiter


_„Brennende Flüchtlingsheime sind kein Akt der Aggression, sondern eine Akt der Verzweiflung gegen Beschlüsse von oben.”_
— Sandro Hersel
Steuerfachangestellter aus Greifswald und Abgeordneter im Landtag Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns,
im April 2015; Quelle: interne Chatprotokolle


_„Wir sollten eine SA gründen und aufräumen.”_
— Andreas Geithe,
Ex-Mitglied der rechtsterroristischen „Nationalistischen Front“ und
Bürgerdeputierter der AfD im Berliner BVV-Ausschuss für
Soziales, Senior*innen, Arbeit und Wirtschaft,
am 18. September 2017 auf Twitter


_„Das  sagt eine Deutsch-Türkin. Ladet sie mal ins Eichsfeld ein, und sagt ihr  dann, was spezifisch deutsche Kultur ist. Danach kommt sie hier nie  wieder her, und wir werden sie dann auch, Gott sei Dank, in Anatolien  entsorgen können.”_
— Alexander Gauland
über  Aydan Özoguz


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Jede Frau lebt mit dem ständigen Risiko, von irgend einem Konkl vergewwaltigt zu werden.



Ich bin gerne bereit auch ein paar Steuern mehr zu bezahlen, wenn ich weiß, dass eine Frau nachts alleine nach Hause gehen kann ohne Angst haben zu müssen.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Menge Gründe, noch zu Hause zu leben.
> Wer einen Niedrigjob hat, hat meist nicht das Geld für eine eigene Wohnung. Der wohnt dann eben zu Hause.
> Ich würde das aber nicht pauschalisieren.



Wir reden hier von 30-40 Jährigen erwachsenen Männern, die bei ihrer Mutter oder teilweise Eltern, aber eher zum Großteil bei der Mutter  leben, nach allen Recherchen keinen oder kaum Beziehungskontakt oder sozialen Kontakt hatten und deren Mütter nicht pflegebedürftig waren.
Ich weiß nicht was euer Umfeld, Bekannte, Verwandte und Freunde dazu sagen würden, bei meinem Umfeld oder dem Umfeld meiner Eltern würde das eine Menge Fragen aufwerfen. 
Ich selber werde schon manchmal komisch angeschaut, weil ich nie geheiratet habe und in den letzten Jahren auch keine feste Beziehung hatte, dafür muss ich mich regelmäßig "rechtfertigen" oder zumindestens Fragen beantworten.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2020)

Mir ist es egal, ob jemand nicht verheiratet ist, oder verheiratet ist, Kinder hat oder keine Kinder hat, oder sonst welche Einstellung er zum Leben hat. Das ist Privatsache.
Ich kenne halt welche, die eben zu Hause leben, weils eben an der Knete mangelt. 
Es gibt auch welche, die einfach nie Beziehungen hatten, trotzdem aber nette Menschen sind. Es kommt eben vor, dass ein Topf keinen Deckel abbekommt. Ist ja auch nicht schlimm.
Schlimm sind eben solche Typen, die dann irgendwelchen Verschwörungstheorien nachlaufen und am Ende Straftaten begehen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> dass man mehr in Bildung investiert um zu verhindern, dass es Menschen wie den Täter gibt.


Schöne Aussage, bei einem Akademiker wie hier in diesem Fall, aber schlicht und einfach unpassend.


----------



## seahawk (20. Februar 2020)

Eine Sofortmaßnahme ist alle privaten Waffen sofort zu beschlagnahmen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Eine Sofortmaßnahme ist alle privaten Waffen sofort zu beschlagnahmen.



Wirst du nicht durchkriegen. Auch in Deutschland hat die Waffenlobby Macht.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Eine Sofortmaßnahme ist alle privaten Waffen sofort zu beschlagnahmen.


Dann passiert sowas wie in Halle nicht mehr. Ach ups doch, der hat sich die Waffen unter anderem selbst gebaut.

Jetzt an den Waffengesetzen zu arbeiten wird absolut nichts ändern, die sind schon streng genug. Das ist Arbeit an den Symptomen.
Daher bitte ich von dieser bescheuerten Argumentation Abstand zu halten.


----------



## seahawk (20. Februar 2020)

Was man auch ändern muss ist die Sprache. Man schafft den Nährboden wenn man von Clankriminalität spricht und Sishabars da in Verbindung bringt.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2020)

Es gibt aber Clankriminalität, frag mal Bushido und Co


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Was man auch ändern muss ist die Sprache. Man schafft den Nährboden wenn man von Clankriminalität spricht und Sishabars da in Verbindung bringt.


Wenn ich die Abermillionen Steuerschäden z.B. des Hoeness-Clan sehe, bringe ich das mit Weißwurst, Amigo, Mia san Mia und Katholizismus zusammen, aber weniger mit Sishabar. Clankriminalität ist für mich Familie Quant, Soll ich noch welche nennen?


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Soll ich noch welche nennen?



Cum Ex Geschäfte.
Der aktuelle SPD Spitzenkandidat war ja Finanzsenator in Hamburg, als die Privatbank Warburg die Stadt Hamburg um mehrere Hundert Millionen Euro beschissen hat und gleichzeitig der SPD eine großzügige Parteispende zukommen ließ. 
Die SPD hat die Steuerrückzahlungen verjähren lassen. Ein Schelm, wer Böses denkt.


----------



## Duvar (20. Februar 2020)

Moelln 1992: Neonazis ermorden drei Menschen | NDR.de - Geschichte - Chronologie

Anschlag in Solingen: Jugendliche Moerder und ein V-Mann | ZEIT ONLINE

Chronik: Von den NSU-Anschlaegen bis zur Bluttat in Hanau - nw.de

To be continued... (leider)

Tut endlich was verdammt nochmal und versucht das nicht wie Threshold mit Sprüchen wie :



Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Fresse -- 10 ermordete Menschen sind nicht reihenweise.
> Jeder ist natürlich zu bedauern aber übertreibe nicht.
> Die Tat wird aufgeklärt, mögliche Hintermänner werden enttarnt.
> wichtig ist, dass man mehr in Bildung investiert um zu verhindern, dass es Menschen wie den Täter gibt.



es so hinzustellen, als wäre es ja nicht so "tragisch" und übertrieben wie ich zB reagiere. Sag das mal den Angehörigen dieser Menschen. Es kann hier nicht angehen, dass das nicht aufs schärfste verurteilt wird, was in DE mittlerweile abgeht.
Dann kommen noch die "aber Erdogan ist so und so" Truppe, sagt mal geht es euch eigentlich noch gut? Was muss noch alles geschehen, damit ihr mal aufwacht?
Es sollten jetzt endlich klare Zeichen gesetzt werden und alles menschenmögliche getan werden um sowas zu verhindern.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Abermillionen Steuerschäden z.B. des Hoeness-Clan sehe, bringe ich das mit Weißwurst, Amigo, Mia san Mia und Katholizismus zusammen, aber weniger mit Sishabar. Clankriminalität ist für mich Familie Quant, Soll ich noch welche nennen?



Sind wir jetzt alle noch klar im Kopf? Geht es noch?
Hoeneß hat seine hinterzogenen Steuermillionen inklusive Strafe zurückgezahlt, mir ist nicht bekannt das die Familie Quandt in der Bundesrepublik, Straftaten inklusive Steuerhinterziehung begangen hat.
Ich weiß auch nicht was diese versuchte Aufrechnung soll?

Clankriminalität ist in erheblichem Maße reale Wirklichkeit in Deutschland, Drogen, Prostitution, Einbruchskriminalität, Gewaltinkasso, Geldwäsche, Steuerhinterziehung etc etc, dagegen muss und wird mit aller Härte vorgegangen und in manchen Städten verstecken sich halt Clans hinter Shisha Bars (eignen sich ziemlich gut zur Geldwäsche).

Was das ganze jetzt mit erfolgreichen Unternehmerfamilien die Millionen Jobs geschaffen haben, ja einige haben sicherlich auch aus dem 3. Reich Dreck am Stecken, zu tun hat erschließt sich wohl nur dir selber.
Ich würde vorschlagen man schreibt erst dann wieder Posts, wenn man dazu wieder in der Lage ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sind wir jetzt alle noch klar im Kopf?


Ja, natürlich. 

Noch nie etwas von Cum Ex gehört? Sich Steuern zurückzahlen zu lassen, die man gar nicht gezahlt hat ist was?
Steueranwalt Berger: Mister Cum-Ex im Schweizer Exil - Wirtschaft - SZ.de


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Cum Ex Geschäfte.
> Der aktuelle SPD Spitzenkandidat war ja Finanzsenator in Hamburg, als die Privatbank Warburg die Stadt Hamburg um mehrere Hundert Millionen Euro beschissen hat und gleichzeitig der SPD eine großzügige Parteispende zukommen ließ.
> Die SPD hat die Steuerrückzahlungen verjähren lassen. Ein Schelm, wer Böses denkt.


Wenn daran auch nur ein bisschen was dran ist, hoffe ich, dass Herr Bundesfinanzminister  und Konsorten sich in Zukunft an einen anderen engeren Wohnsitz gewöhnen dürfen.

Aber lassen wir die Behörden erstmal zu Ende ermitteln.


----------



## Duvar (20. Februar 2020)

Don hast du mal gesehen, wie das Leben in den "Ghettos" hier in DE ist? Hast du mal deren Perspektiven gesehen, welche die Leute haben?
Man wird nicht von heute auf morgen Drogendealer usw, natürlich müssen solche Leute hart bestraft werden, nur das Problem beginnt weitaus vor deren Dealer Karriere.
Ich hab das zu Genüge am eigenen Leib gespürt hier, ihr wisst echt nicht was in Wirklichkeit abgeht und womit man hier teilweise konfrontiert wird, inkl. willkürlicher Polizeigewalt, die ich selbst erlebt habe.


----------



## Poulton (20. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Unternehmerfamilien


Euphemismus pur. In anderen Ländern würde man soetwas richtigerweise als Oligarchen bezeichnen...


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2020)

Duvar das ist von jemandem der Erdogan verteidigt einfach nur zynisch.


----------



## Duvar (20. Februar 2020)

Ach hattet ihr letztens vor wenigen Tagen folgendes mitbekommen: 

Bombendrohung gegen Moschee in Bremen-Groepelingen - buten un binnen
Bombendrohung gegen Pforzheimer Fatih-Moschee - Schulterschluss der Religionsvertreter - Pforzheim - Pforzheimer-Zeitung
Bombendrohung an Moschee: Rechtsextrem motiviert? - Radio Essen
Bombendrohung an Moschee in Bielefeld - OS-Radio 104,8
Essen, Unna, Hagen: Polizei evakuiert drei Moscheen nach Bombendrohungen - DER SPIEGEL

Wacht auf!
Alles frische news. 
Sparanus der einzige Erdogan Fan hier bist du, so oft wie du seinen Namen nennst, hör auf mit so billigem shice hier abzulenken.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern würde man soetwas richtigerweise als Oligarchen bezeichnen...






> Ein Oligarch (vom griech.: ὀλίγοι oligoi = „wenige“ und ἄρχων archon = „Herrscher, Führer“) ist ein Wirtschaftsmagnat oder Tycoon, der durch seinen Reichtum über ein Land oder eine Region weitgehende Macht zu seinem alleinigen Vorteil ausübt.



Ihr seit echt nicht mehr ganz dicht heute abend, ich würde vorschlagen mal wieder runterzukommen und die Dinge sachlich einzuordnen.

Die Cum Ex Sachen sind mitten in der juristischen Aufarbeitung und noch nicht mal ansatzweise nach den anhängigen Verfahen abgeschlossen.



> Don hast du mal gesehen, wie das Leben in den "Ghettos" hier in DE ist? Hast du mal deren Perspektiven gesehen, welche die Leute haben?
> Man wird nicht von heute auf morgen Drogendealer usw, natürlich müssen solche Leute hart bestraft werden, nur das Problem beginnt weitaus vor deren Dealer Karriere.
> Ich hab das zu Genüge am eigenen Leib gespürt hier, ihr wisst echt nicht was in Wirklichkeit abgeht und womit man hier teilweise konfrontiert wird, inkl. willkürlicher Polizeigewalt, die ich selbst erlebt habe.



Ich frage mal die nächste Woche meine türkischen und kurdischen Freunde (ich habe deutsch-türkische Ehen im Bekanntenkreis), Arbeitskollegen, meinen Kiosbesitzer und den Besitzer meines Stammdöners und Gemüseladens und bitte diese darum, ebenfalls nachzufragen, was diese von deinem Gesabbel halten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Euphemismus pur. In anderen Ländern würde man soetwas richtigerweise als Oligarchen bezeichnen...


Ähhh, hier sind das die Guten, böse sind immer die anderen.
Don hat den Wink auf Familien nicht verstanden. Ich relativiere
damit die unerträgliche Kriminalität bestimmter Gruppen nicht.

Wir sollten aber nicht vergessen, dass der Reichtun ganzer Clans
in Deutschland auf genau so einem Verhalten., oft Jahrzehnte
bis Jahrhunderte zurückliegend, basiert.

Mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen ist immer so leicht, wenn
die eigenen Landsleute moralisch keinen Deut besser sind. Sie
machen es nur geschickter, lassen sich weniger erwischen und
wenn doch, jaaa, dann war das alles nur ein Versehen.

Auch da wiederholt sich die Geschichte. Cum Ex waren in Summe
zig Milliarden Schaden. Aber gut, die wirklich Bösen verkaufen
Haschisch in Bayern .... Todesdrogen ... 
Cum-Ex- und Cum-Cum-Geschaefte: "Groesster Steuerskandal der Geschichte" | tagesschau.de


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2020)

Das ist alles negieren, relativieren und rechtfertigen in purer Aufrechnungsmanie meine Liebe!
Dir steht es frei gegen jede deutsche "Oligarchenfamilie" rechtlich vorzugehen.

Ich kann über deine letzten Posts nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln und die Analogie von Seahawk, der die Verfolgung von Clankriminalität inkl. Shisha Bars als einen Auslöser des gestrigen Attantats sieht, auf die du voll eingestiegen bist, als totalen Schwachsinn bezeichnen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2020)

Ich vergleiche Clan Kriminalität und das was die anderen ansprechen nicht. Das eine ist strafbar, das andere ist mindestens halb legal. Aber es ist gesellschaftlich asozial und man muss dagegen vorgehen.
Cum Ex eine riesen Sauerei und wenn jetzt die Hamburger SPD mit drin hängt, dann gute Nacht Marie.


----------



## Duvar (20. Februar 2020)

Vor wenigen Stunden: London mosque stabbing: Knifeman attacks in Regent's Park - police race to scene | UK | News | Express.co.uk


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Schöne Aussage, bei einem Akademiker wie hier in diesem Fall, aber schlicht und einfach unpassend.


Leider schützt eine höhere Bildung vor Extremismus nicht.
Auch damals die Al Quaida Attentäter wie Mohammed Atta  waren ja fast alle Akademiker.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> und die Analogie von Seahawk.


Worum geht es: Zum Rassismus gehört es, bestimmte Einzeltaten pauschal auf alle auszuweiten. Niemand bestreitet Auswüchse, rassistisch wird es, wenn durch AfD, Rechtsradikale und andere Spalter die Auswüchse von Gruppen auf ganze Kulturen, Religionen, äußere Merkmale etc. übertragen werden. Die Kritik ist darum völlig berechtigt.

Wenn ich unseren Tätern einen Spiegel vorhalte, und der Hauptvorwurf gegen Familie Quandt ist der Gewinn aus Zwangsarbeitern, dann hat das durchaus einen Grund. Zivilisierte Kulturen kommen zum Glück kaum auf die Idee, willkürlich Deutsche zu meucheln, weil wir so viele böse Familien im Land haben. Leider Gottes gibt es hier im Land einen großen Haufen unzivilisierter Deppen, die genau so etwas machen. Aufgehetzt von AfD und Ko , wird dann mit Schaum vor dem Mund willenlos gemordert, gebrandschatzt, verprügelt oder beleidigt.

Selbst unter unserer eigenen Polizei, die im strengen Auswahlverfahren gesucht wird und die, bedingt durch das Machtmonopol, ziemlich unfehlbar zu sein hatn, finden sich immer mehr Rechtsradikale. Darum würde niemand darauf schließen, dass die gesamte Polizei rechtsradikal ist. Aber genau das machen die Vollhonks von Rechtsradikalen, die von Familienkriminalität auf ganze Religionen schließen.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche Clan Kriminalität und das was die anderen ansprechen nicht. Das eine ist strafbar, das andere ist mindestens halb legal. Aber es ist gesellschaftlich asozial und man muss dagegen vorgehen.
> Cum Ex eine riesen Sauerei und wenn jetzt die Hamburger SPD mit drin hängt, dann gute Nacht Marie.



Das habe ich mit keinem Wort bestritten und sehe es zu 100% genauso wie du!

Mir geht nur die Hutschnur hoch, wenn einer die Verfolgung von Clankriminalität in Deutschland durch die Polizei, semantisch als Mitauslöser des gestrigen Attentats deklariert und hier eigentlich vernünftige User auf so einen Scheiss einsteigen und dann als Vergleich deutsche Unternehmerfamilien anführen. Irgendwann hört der Spaß auf!

@ Rotkaeppchen

Ich werde dazu heute abend nichts mehr schreiben, ich halte deine Meinung, das die Analogie von Seahawk mitsamt Kritik berechtigt ist, für absolut falsch und das ist mein schwächster sprachlicher Ausdruck dafür, im Gegenteil ich halte eine solche Argumentation für im höchsten Maße kontraproduktiv. Wenn das die nächsten Tage nochmal hochkommt, dann halte ich mich nicht mehr mit einer diplomatischen Sprache zurück.
Hier ist für mich eine Rote Linie überschritten worden.


----------



## Slezer (20. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> [..] weil diese kleinschwänzigen Versager nichts auf die Reihe bringen. [..]



Gibt es in deiner Welt nur rechtsextreme Männer? Dieses Schubladen denken hätte ich jetzt aber von einem AFD Wähler erwartet.....

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2020)

@Don
Wo Seahawk politisch steht wissen wir, ich sehe da halt den Kern was sie sagen wollen und da ist ja wie schon geschrieben etwas dran.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mir geht nur die Hutschnur hoch, wenn einer die Verfolgung von Clankriminalität in Deutschland .



Es geht nicht um die berechtigte Verfolgung, es geht darum, wie das Thema von bestimmten Gruppen ausgeschlachtet wird. Warum überhaupt der Begriff "Clan", wenn es um Familien geht? Damit beginnt es. Schottische Clans sind weitläufige Verwandschaften, eigentlich gar keine Verwandschaften mehr. Was wir in Berlin an kriminellen Familien finden, sind alles andere als weitläufig Verwandte, sondern klassische Großfamilienverbände.

Und das ist ein Beispiel, wie Rassismus erzeugt wird. Nichts weiter.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2020)

@ Sparamus

Achso auf grund eines Attentates, machen wir die Polizieverfolgung von Clankriminaltät semantisch zum Mitauslöser und dann setzen wir Clankriminalität mit deutschen Unternehmerfamilien gleich?!
Sauber!

Mehr kann man unseren Staat gar nicht durch den Dreck ziehen und das völlig bewußt, um daüber seine politische Agenda zu verbreiten und der anderen Seite Munition liefern.

@  Rotkaeppchen

Du tickst nicht mehr ganz richtig, der Begriff Clankriminaltät ist ein eingedeutschter Begriff, der sich einfach besser als Großfamilienkriminaltät anhört und in der Sprache der Nachrichten besser verwendet werden kann.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2020)

Clan ist einfach greifbarer.
Aber ansonsten wird in den Medien auch oft genug von kriminellen Großfamilien geredet.
Macht das jetzt den großen Unterschied?


----------



## Mahoy (20. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Clan ist einfach greifbarer.
> Aber ansonsten wird in den Medien auch oft genug von kriminellen Großfamilien geredet.
> Macht das jetzt den großen Unterschied?



Hier sollte man fairerweise festhalten, dass in den Medien beispielsweise auch bei den kriminellen Machenschaften der Familie Schlecker oft genug vom Schlecker-Clan die Rede war, obwohl diese meines Wissens keinen Migrationshintergrund haben.
Auch gänzlich außerhalb jeder kriminellen Aktivität werden Familien, die über das reine Verwandtschaftsverhältnis hinaus (beispielsweise durch gemeinsame geschäftliche, schauspielerische etc. Tätigkeit) verbunden auftreten, als Clan bezeichnet.

Ferner hat sich trotz ausgiebiger Berichterstattung über - beispielsweise - die gemeinschädlichen Vermögensschiebereien der Familie Schlecker niemand bemüßigt gefühlt, Anschläge auf diese zu verüben.

Ich bin daher geneigt, weder in der Begrifflichkeit im Speziellen noch in der Berichterstattung im Allgemeinen eine konkrete Ursache zu sehen. Dann eher im auch hierzulande sehr präsenten Rassismus Ethnizismus, den der durchschnittliche Spießbürger eher versteckt oder am Stammtisch pflegt, während Radikalisierte und/oder Geistesgestörte es nicht dabei belassen.

Im Übrigens sollte man davon ausgehen, dass eine Shisha-Bar, selbst wenn sie eine von kriminellen Großfamilien betriebene Front sein sollte (was wiederum keineswegs die Regel ist) von weitestgehend bis gänzlich unbescholtenen Bürgern besucht werden, die nicht kriminalisiert und natürlich erst recht nicht zum Ziel von Attentätern werden sollten.


----------



## seahawk (21. Februar 2020)

Natürlich sind Begrifflichkeiten relevant, je mehr Rassismus in der Alltagssprache wieder einen Platz bekommt und je mehr Raum er wieder in der öffentlichen Debatte erhält, desto mehr finden sich solche gestörten Rassisten wie der Massenmörder von Hanau verstanden und in ihrer völlig gestörten Weltsicht bestätigt. Diese gescheiterten Existenzen entwickeln dann aus obsoleten wertkonservativen Weltbildern schnell rassistische, faschistische und zu tiefst anti-feministische Weltbilder, in der sich der männliche Gewalttäter dann selber als Opfer und Retter sieht.
Deswegen muss die Gesellschaft und auch die Sprache integrativ, feministisch und gendergerecht sein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Deswegen muss die Gesellschaft und auch die Sprache integrativ, feministisch und gendergerecht sein.


Ich mache da nicht mit und lasse mir auch von den mit Genderwahn befallenen Leuten nichts vorschreiben.

Ich spreche so wie ich will und lese Texte *innen einfach nicht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sind wir jetzt alle noch klar im Kopf? Geht es noch?
> Hoeneß hat seine hinterzogenen Steuermillionen inklusive Strafe zurückgezahlt, mir ist nicht bekannt das die Familie Quandt in der Bundesrepublik, Straftaten inklusive Steuerhinterziehung begangen hat.
> Ich weiß auch nicht was diese versuchte Aufrechnung soll?
> 
> ...


Ich höre die Betreiber von Spielhallen gerade laut lachen. Damit kann man gut Geld waschen nicht mit irgendwelchem Raucherbars, die vielleicht fünfstellig Umsätze im Monat haben. Das holt eine Spielhalle pro Tag raus. Aber die Bars sind neu und anrüchig da kann man dann draufprügeln.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2020)

Wir reden hier von dem Wort Clan statt dem Wort Großfamilie. Nur davon, nicht vom AfD Sprech.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich höre die Betreiber von Spielhallen gerade laut lachen. Damit kann man gut Geld waschen nicht mit irgendwelchem Raucherbars, die vielleicht fünfstellig Umsätze im Monat haben. Das holt eine Spielhalle pro Tag raus. Aber die Bars sind neu und anrüchig da kann man dann draufprügeln.


Ja deswegen gibt es da, jedenfalls in meiner Stadt in NRW auch oft Razzien.


----------



## Poulton (21. Februar 2020)

Und wenn mal keine "Südländer" da sind: Kriminalitaet - Bautzen - Domowina verurteilt neue Angriffe auf sorbische Jugendliche - Panorama - SZ.de
PressReader.com - Zeitungen aus der ganzen Welt


----------



## JePe (21. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil gibt es Journalisten, die nach der Thüringen Wahl Höcke als bürgerliche Mitte bezeichneten.


Nun Ja. Eigentlich hat sie eine denkbare Koalition aus NSAfD und CDU unkritisch als "buergerliche Mitte" bezeichnet. Haette ich nicht getan, aber als Entlassungsgrund reicht das sicher nicht. Ich sehe am Ende auch die Medien nicht in der Pflicht, dem Zuschauer die Verstandortung der Parteien abzunehmen, sondern ueber die politischen Kraefte kritisch zu berichten, damit die Zuschauer das danach selbst koennen. Ob der DEFA-Resteverwerter MDR da immer eine gute Figur macht, ist eine andere Frage.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann passiert sowas wie in Halle nicht mehr. Ach ups doch, der hat sich die Waffen unter anderem selbst gebaut.



Das sehe ich anders. Richtig ist: vermutlich haette kein Gesetz Halle verhindern koennen. Wer fest entschlossen ist, solche Taten zu begehen, wird am Ende auch immer einen Weg finden.

Gleichwohl sehe ich absolut keinen Grund, warum scharfe Waffen in Privathand sein sollten. Wer partout ballern möchte, kann das in einem Verein tun. Und die Waffe abends dort wieder abgeben, wo sie dann angemessen gesichert verwahrt wird. Das ist fuer mich weniger eine Frage von Mathematik und Wahrscheinlichkeit, sondern von Vernunft und Zivilisiertheit.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht was diese versuchte Aufrechnung soll?



Ich habe es nicht als Aufrechnung verstanden; eher als Vergleich. Und Vergleiche sind immer zulaessig - weil ein Vergleich eben keine Gleichmacherei ist. Und auch ich finde es schwierig, welche Medienpraesenz kriminelle Grossfamilien erfahren und welcher Reflex damit bei der Zielgruppe bedient wird. Mag sein, dass Cum Ex sich noch in der juristischen Aufarbeitung befindet - in den Medien hat es kaum eine Rolle gespielt. Der volkswirtschaftliche Schaden duerfte aber exponentiell groesser sein. VW=same story. Da wurde (und wird?) mit einer kriminellen Energie betrogen, dass daneben die kalabresische Mafia wie ein SOS-Kinderdorf anmutet. Vom Shreddern maennlicher Kueken oder der unbetaeubten Kastration fange ich gar nicht erst an. Wieviel Air Time haben solche Themen? Genau.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Gleichwohl sehe ich absolut keinen Grund, warum scharfe Waffen in Privathand sein sollten. Wer partout ballern möchte, kann das in einem Verein tun. Und die Waffe abends dort wieder abgeben, wo sie dann angemessen gesichert verwahrt wird. Das ist fuer mich weniger eine Frage von Mathematik und Wahrscheinlichkeit, sondern von Vernunft und Zivilisiertheit.



Dann gibt es genug Leute, die wegen der Waffen in Schützenvereine einbrechen.
Ich würde die Waffen bei der Polizei einlagern. Dort bricht so schnell keiner ein.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Richtig ist: vermutlich haette kein Gesetz Halle verhindern koennen. Wer fest entschlossen ist, solche Taten zu begehen, wird am Ende auch immer einen Weg finden.
> 
> Gleichwohl sehe ich absolut keinen Grund, warum scharfe Waffen in Privathand sein sollten. Wer partout ballern möchte, kann das in einem Verein tun. Und die Waffe abends dort wieder abgeben, wo sie dann angemessen gesichert verwahrt wird. Das ist fuer mich weniger eine Frage von Mathematik und Wahrscheinlichkeit, sondern von Vernunft und Zivilisiertheit.


Ein Verein ist im übrigen auch Privat. 

Nein, das große Problem der USA ist der Glaube, dass man zur eigenen Sicherheit bewaffnet sein muss und das große zelebrieren der Waffen. 
Wenn die Waffe als Sportgerät gesehen wird ist das ansich absolut unkritisch. 

Verbote müssen immer gut begründet sein weil sie einen großen Grundrechtseingriff darstellen. 

Wenn das was wir über den Täter wissen stimmt sehe ich kein Versagen des Staates oder unserer Gesetze.


----------



## Duvar (21. Februar 2020)

Hier mal paar Schnipsel aus internationalen Medien: (Quelle Bild)

1. "Auch in den internationalen Medien ist der Anschlag Thema. Die „New York Times“ stellt die Tat in Hanau in eine Reihe mit dem Terroranschlag auf die Synagoge in Halle im Oktober 2019 und den rechtsextremen Ausschreitungen in Chemnitz 2018.

Sie schreibt: „Hanau, eine kleine Stadt in Westdeutschland, sah sich selbst als Schmelztiegel, als Insel der Toleranz. Das war, bevor ein rassistischer Extremist am Mittwochabend das Feuer auf eine Shisha-Bar eröffnete und neun meist junge Menschen beim schlimmsten Anschlag der letzten Zeit in Deutschland tötete.“

Der Angriff am Mittwoch habe Deutschland mehr als nur geschockt. „Er hat die Angst davor freigesetzt, dass kein Teil des Landes immun gegen das Gewaltpotential von Rechtsextremen ist, die über die sich wandelnde Gesellschaft in Deutschland verärgert sind.“"



2. Türkei:  Die Zeitung „Hürryiet“ titelt auf Deutsch: „Es reicht!“. „Es hat bisher so viele Opfer von rechtem Terror in Deutschland gegeben und es hört nicht auf.“

3. Großbritannien: Der „Guardian“ schreibt: „Angela Merkels bevorstehender Abschied von der Bühne bedeutet, dass eine Periode politischer Turbulenzen unvermeidlich ist. Doch während die erfolgreichste Partei der Nachkriegsära in Deutschland über ihre künftige politische Richtung nachdenkt, sollten die Ereignisse von Hanau all jenen stark zu denken geben, die versuchen möchten, die äußerste Rechte zu zähmen, einzubinden oder zu imitieren. Der Sperrgürtel zur Isolierung der AfD und ihresgleichen muss aufrechterhalten werden.“

4. Spanien:  „El Mundo“: „Die beiden Schießereien, bei denen am Mittwochabend in der deutschen Stadt Hanau elf Menschen ums Leben kamen, sind die tragische Folge des europaweiten Erwachens des Populismus und der extremen Rechten, die bei den europäischen Wählern immer mehr Unterstützung finden.“

„El País“: „Deutschland wachte am Donnerstag schockiert von einem ultrarechten Angriff in einem Land auf, das den Diskurs über Hass und Fremdenfeindlichkeit nicht aufhalten konnte.“

„El Periódico“: „Das Schlimmste an dem Anschlag ist, dass es sich nicht um einen Einzelfall handelt. Deutschland, dessen Kanzlerin Angela Merkel sich in der Migrationskrise von 2015 vorbildlich verhalten hat, lebt in bewegten Zeiten mit der Vermehrung von Neonazi-Gruppen und den Wahlzugewinnen der ultrarechten Alternative für Deutschland (AfD). Das Phänomen ist nicht neu, aber in letzter Zeit hat es sich verschlimmert.“

5.Polen: „Rzeczpospolita“: „Ein rassistischer, rechtsextremer, flüchtlingsfeindlicher und vermutlich auch (...) nationalistischer Terrorist. Das wird vielen bestimmt nicht gefallen, da sie den Terrorismus auf islamistische Fundamentalisten beschränken wollen.“

6. Belgien: „De Standaard“: „Dass die Regierung das Problem erkennt und benennt – Vizekanzler Olaf Scholz (SPD) sagte, 75 Jahre nach Ende der NS-Diktatur sei der rechte Terror wieder da - ist ein Schritt nach vorn. Denn lange Zeit hat die deutsche Gesellschaft so getan, als ob sie das rechtsextreme Monster gebannt hätte. (...) Die Deutschen schienen definitiv ihre Lektion gelernt zu haben. Oder steckten sie nur wie der Vogel Strauß den Kopf in den Sand?“

7. Frankreich: „La Voix du Nord“: „Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel räumt ein: „Dieses Gift existiert in unserer Gesellschaft“. (...) Es wäre falsch, sich auf Deutschland zu konzentrieren. Der giftige Glaube an die Vorherrschaft der Weißen breitet sich aus.“

„L'Alsace“: „Tobias R. ging von der Ideologie zur Praxis über und ermordete neun Menschen aus rassistischen Motiven (...). Islamismus auf der einen Seite, Glaube an die Vorherrschaft der Weißen auf der anderen ... Es gibt keine Hierarchie im Schrecken eines Terroranschlags (...).“

8. Italien: „La Repubblica“: „Es ist Hanau, die Stadt der Gebrüder Grimm, die der schwarzen Fabel des Nazismus ein weiteres Kapitel hinzufügt hat – jener rassistischen und antisemitischen Paranoia, die Hass und Tod erbricht.“

„Corriere della Sera“: „Das Massaker von Hanau ist ein weiterer rassistischer Terrorakt gegen ethnische oder religiöse Minderheiten, der in einem deutschen Bundesland verübt wird. Zu lange unterschätzt, zeigt das weite Spektrum der neonazistischen Ultrarechten so, dass diese eine diffuse Erzählung von Hass, Fremdenfeindlichkeit und Aufstachelung zur Gewalt geschaffen haben, die Früchte trägt und die Gruppen oder Einzelpersonen dazu bringt, blutige kriminelle Pläne wahrzumachen.“

9. Russland: „Rossijskaja Gaseta“: „Ganz Deutschland ist schockiert über die Tragödie in der Stadt Hanau mit ihren 100 000 Einwohnern in der Nähe der deutschen ,Wirtschaftshauptstadt‘ Frankfurt am Main. (...) In Deutschland wird schon lange über eine wachsende rechtsextreme Haltung gesprochen, auch unter Polizisten und Soldaten.“

10. Schweiz: „Tages-Anzeiger“: „Die Gefahr ist aber auch gewachsen, weil rassistische Hetze in der Gesellschaft heute verbreiteter und sichtbarer ist als vermutlich jemals zuvor seit Bestehen der Bundesrepublik. Im Internet wird Einwanderern, vor allem Muslimen, tausendfach Deportation, Gewalt oder Tod angedroht. Bei Pegida in Dresden, bei den Neuen Rechten, bei den sogenannten Reichsbürgern und auch bei manchem Politiker der Alternative für Deutschland werden Woche für Woche rassistische Parolen laut, die nicht viel weniger aggressiv und menschenverachtend tönen als jene des rechten Terroristen von Hanau.“

„Neue Zürcher Zeitung“: „Die wehrhafte Demokratie vermag allerdings zu unterscheiden zwischen rechter Demagogie im Stil eines Björn Höcke und Rechtsterrorismus wie in Hanau, Halle oder Kassel. (...) Heute wird Deutschland ebenfalls klug genug sein, nicht alles aus einer verständlichen Empörung heraus in einen Topf zu werfen - Terroristen und Populisten.“


Fazit: Eine Schande für Deutschland und die Welt, danke an alle Protestwähler, danke an alle die dabei mitgewirkt haben, diesen Hass zu unterstützen und zu schüren. Jetzt könnt ihr stolz auf euch sein und euch ins Fäustchen lachen!


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

@ Jepe

Ich habe mal "Cum Ex" nur bei der Tagesschau eingegeben
Aktuelle Nachrichten - Inland Ausland Wirtschaft Kultur Sport - ARD Tagesschau | tagesschau.de
Also 60 und mehr Artikel sind ein kaum stattfinden in den Medien? Dazu gab es von allen öffentlichrechtlichen Sendern mehrere Dokumentationen.



> Gleichwohl sehe ich absolut keinen Grund, warum scharfe Waffen in Privathand sein sollten. Wer partout ballern möchte, kann das in einem Verein tun. Und die Waffe abends dort wieder abgeben, wo sie dann angemessen gesichert verwahrt wird. Das ist fuer mich weniger eine Frage von Mathematik und Wahrscheinlichkeit, sondern von Vernunft und Zivilisiertheit.



Dieser These habe ich auch angehangen, nur nach näherem Überlegen ist das einfach völlig unpraktikabel und beschwört andere Gefahren herauf, dazu ist es einfach für Vereine völlig unfinanzierbar.
1. Es gibt keine Safes für hunderte oder mehr Waffen, die auch nur irgendwie finanzierbar wären, weil das ganze würde dann wie im Keller einer Bank aussehen, wer soll das bezahlen?
2. Zieht eine Konzentation von Waffen genauso böse Leute an, also muss dazu ein Vereinsheim/Gebäude professionell gesichert werden, wie soll das ein Verein bewältigen?
3. Handelt es sich um eine Konzentration von sehr vielen Waffen UND Munition
4. Besteht die Gefahr bei einer Konzentration von Waffen, das sehr viele in Umlauf geraten, wenn etwas schief läuft, z.B. der Verantwortliche (Schlüsselgewalt) macht gemeinsamme Sache mit Verbrechern aus Geldgier oder politischen Überzeugungen
5. Wären bei Schützenvereinen sowohl Lang als auch Kurzwaffen konzentriert, also ein Arsenal aus dem man sich bedienen kann.

Ich halte diese Nummer alleine aus finanziellen Gründen, safe-artige Räume und professionelle Gebäudesicherung von tausenden Schützenvereinen für völlig unpraktikabel.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2020)

Wir müssen die Rechten definitiv aufhalten, sonst sieht es bei uns bald aus wie in der Türkei.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir müssen die Rechten definitiv aufhalten, sonst sieht es bei uns bald aus wie in der Türkei.



Die Frage ist nur, wie das gehen soll. Wenn ein Großteil der AfD-Wähler die AfD wegen Björn Höcke wählt ist das nicht nur ein kleiner Teil, der gerne extremere Rechte unterstützt.


----------



## Duvar (21. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir müssen die Rechten definitiv aufhalten, sonst sieht es bei uns bald aus wie in der Türkei.



Wie nennen das die Amis? Butthurt oder so? Wie du meine Kommentare nicht ertragen kannst...
Du kannst noch so sehr über die Türkei flamen, sie wird nie den Status von Deutschland erreichen, wenn ich mir die letzten 100 Jahre anschaue und es hört einfach nicht auf, man will nicht lernen aus der Vergangenheit!
Ich finde es ja gut, dass du versuchst Deutschland zu verteidigen, aber hier verteidigst du auf verlorenem Posten.
Schau wie rechtsradikal die Türken sind und andere Menschen auslöschen... Liste von Terroranschlaegen in der Tuerkei – Wikipedia
Die Türken haben noch sowas wie den Glauben an Gott und sind keine Mörder.


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Februar 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Fazit: Eine Schande für Deutschland und die Welt, danke an alle Protestwähler, danke an alle die dabei mitgewirkt haben, diesen Hass zu unterstützen und zu schüren. Jetzt könnt ihr stolz auf euch sein und euch ins Fäustchen lachen!



Ich find es übelst respektlos den Opfern gegenüber, sowas jetzt für billige politische Hetze zu missbrauchen.
Er schrieb doch genauso was über Donald Trump, Hollywoodfilme, Nationalmannschaft usw. Und wo hat man solche Inhalte her? Allgemein aus den Medien.
Das ist eher wieder ein Beispiel, wie sich schwachse geistesgestörte Menschen an solcher permanenter Berieselung aufgeilen und ihr verzerrtes Weltbild gefördert wird.
Dazu kann alles beitragen.

Bei vielen Messerstechereien, die medial rumgingen, waren es ja auch Geistesgestörte und es gab keine Trauerveranstaltungen gegen islamistische Gewalt und jetzt wird halt wieder so ein Hetz- und Spaltungsprogramm medial abgezogen, dass wir die bösen Deutschen sind. Gefundenes Fressen für alle Aasgeier, die jetzt ihre Ideologien verbreiten können.


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja deswegen gibt es da, jedenfalls in meiner Stadt in NRW auch oft Razzien.


In den Hallen?


----------



## Duvar (21. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich find es übelst respektlos den Opfern gegenüber, sowas jetzt für billige politische Hetze zu missbrauchen.
> Er schrieb doch genauso was über Donald Trump, Hollywoodfilme, Nationalmannschaft usw. Und wo hat man solche Inhalte her? Allgemein aus den Medien.
> Das ist eher wieder ein Beispiel, wie sich schwachse geistesgestörte Menschen an solcher permanenter Berieselung aufgeilen und ihr verzerrtes Weltbild gefördert wird.
> Dazu kann alles beitragen.
> ...



Da ist teilweise was wahres dran, nur kannst du den Wandel in Deutschland nicht leugnen und der kommt ja nicht von ungefähr...
Entweder die Politik tut nun was und dehnt die demokratischen Rechte so weit es geht (von mir aus, könnten die die sogar teilweise aufheben), oder ich sehe nicht wie man das stoppen soll.
Will nicht wissen, wie viele die letzte Aktion in Deutschland gefeiert haben.
Menschlichkeit=0

Lasst euch nur weiter veräppeln von der AFD und Co und stempelt das als billige politische Hetze ab, wenn man aufzeigen will, wie wichtig es ist, früh und hart durchzugreifen.
Am Ende müssen es vllt B52 Bomber klären, wenn es so weiter geht, dann hat man vllt wieder 70 Jahre Ruhe von diesem Gedankengut!


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wie nennen das die Amis? Butthurt oder so? Wie du meine Kommentare nicht ertragen kannst...
> Du kannst noch so sehr über die Türkei flamen, sie wird nie den Status von Deutschland erreichen, wenn ich mir die letzten 100 Jahre anschaue und es hört einfach nicht auf, man will nicht lernen aus der Vergangenheit!
> Ich finde es ja gut, dass du versuchst Deutschland zu verteidigen, aber hier verteidigst du auf verlorenem Posten.



Deine Trollversuche aus der anderen Richtung sind einfach nur peinlich und du diskreditiert dich völlig, einen ehemaligen und immer noch latent vorhandenen Bürgerkrieg plus massivste Säuberungen mit mehreren Millionen Berufsverboten, hundertausenden politischen "Gegnern" in Genfängnissen mit Folter, nach einem von der Regierung wohl selber inszenierten Putsch, auch nur ansatzweise mit der Bundesrepublik von 2020 zu vergleichen.
Das ganze ist mehr als peinlich eher schon total bescheuerte Propaganda.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> In den Hallen?



Ja klar, hier bei mir in Hannover und Umgebung gibt es auch regelmäßig Razzias in Spielhallen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> In den Hallen?


Ja in den Spielhallen.

@Duvar
Und schon wieder verteidigst du die Türkei. Es geht nicht um das was du über Deutschland schreibst, sondern dass du es bist der es schreibt. Das ist zynisch.

Der heutige türkische Staat wird von jemandem regiert der so handelt wie es Höcke tun würde, wäre er an der Macht.


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Februar 2020)

Man kann sowas nie verhindern. Es gibt täglich viele Gewaltopfer in Deutschland. Vielleicht nicht 10-15 auf einmal, aber in Summe nach mehreren Tagen. oder mehreren Orten.
Deswegen kannst du Menschen keinen Chip ins Gehirn pflanzen oder an jede Ecke nen SEK-Beamte hinstellen.

Jeder Politiker, der meint, wir werden jetzt was tun, der lügt zur Beruhigung. Aktionismus kann man machen, aber gegen solche spontanen Einzeltaten ist man schon immer machtlos.
In diesem Fall ist aber sicherlich die Frage, wie er es geschafft hat legal an Waffen zu kommen, trotz seines Geisteszustands.
Bzw. Wenn sich jemand so verstellen kann, dass er sich als ganz normal und vernünftig gibt, kann er dann überhaupt richtig geisteskrank sein? Oder ist er dann doch bei "vollem Bewusstsein"?


----------



## Poulton (21. Februar 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> <br>
> Du kannst noch so sehr über die Türkei flamen, sie wird nie den Status von Deutschland erreichen, wenn ich mir die letzten 100 Jahre anschaue und es hört einfach nicht auf, man will nicht lernen aus der Vergangenheit!
> Ich finde es ja gut, dass du versuchst Deutschland zu verteidigen, aber hier verteidigst du auf verlorenem Posten.


Soetwas von jemanden, der dem Terrorpaten vom Bospurus huldigt und sich hier schon mehrfach als Leugner des Völkermords an den Armeniern hervorgetan hat... 


und vollkommen unabhängig davon: Die Forensoftware ist ein Arschloch.


----------



## Duvar (21. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Deine Trollversuche aus der anderen Richtung sind einfach nur peinlich und du diskreditiert dich völlig, einen ehemaligen und immer noch latent vorhandenen Bürgerkrieg plus massivste Säuberungen mit mehreren Millionen Berufsverboten, hundertausenden politischen "Gegnern" in Genfännissen mit Folter nach einem von der Regierung wohl selber inszenierten Putsch, auch nur ansatzweise mit der Bundesrepublik von 2020 zu vergleichen.
> Das ganze ist mehr als peinlich eher schon total bescheuerte Propaganda.



Fang jetzt wieder nicht damit an, ich sag nicht das in der Türkei alles fantastisch ist, nur da tummeln sich sehr viele Terrororganisationen und das Land ist gepeinigt seit den 70ern von Anschlägen etc pp.
Das sprengt jetzt den Rahmen, also lass uns bitte vor unserer eigenen Haustüre kehren und beim Thema bleiben.



Sparanus schrieb:


> @Duvar
> Und schon wieder verteidigst du die Türkei. Es geht nicht um das was du über Deutschland schreibst, sondern dass du es bist der es schreibt. Das ist zynisch.
> 
> Der heutige türkische Staat wird von jemandem regiert der so handelt wie es Höcke tun würde, wäre er an der Macht.




Genau Höcke würde viele Millionen Flüchtlinge aufnehmen 50 Milliarden zahlen für die, für den Frieden in Syrien und der Welt kämpfen und dies mit "deutschem Blut", sprich Soldaten bezahlen, natürlich natürlich.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Bzw. Wenn sich jemand so verstellen kann, dass er sich als ganz normal und vernünftig gibt, kann er dann überhaupt richtig geisteskrank sein?


Ja, ganz eindeutig ja. 
Ich höre in letzter Zeit einige True Crime Podcasts und du wärst verwundert was es alles gibt.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Genau Höcke würde viele Millionen Flüchtlinge aufnehmen 50 Milliarden zahlen für die, für den Frieden in Syrien und der Welt kämpfen und dies mit "deutschem Blut", sprich Soldaten bezahlen, natürlich natürlich.


Wenn es Österreicher wären wahrscheinlich schon.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Man kann sowas nie verhindern. Es gibt täglich viele Gewaltopfer in Deutschland. Vielleicht nicht 10-15 auf einmal, aber in Summe nach mehreren Tagen. oder mehreren Orten.
> Deswegen kannst du Menschen keinen Chip ins Gehirn pflanzen oder an jede Ecke nen SEK-Beamte hinstellen.
> 
> Jeder Politiker, der meint, wir werden jetzt was tun, der lügt zur Beruhigung. Aktionismus kann man machen, aber gegen solche spontanen Einzeltaten ist man schon immer machtlos.
> ...



Das ist für mich negieren, weil es einfach nicht mit den Fakten übereinstimmt!
Abseits vom NSU, kann jedes Kind erkennen, dass das erstarken der AfD mit ihrer Hetze und rassistischen Narrativen zu einer Welle von rechtradikalem Terror und Gewalt in Deutschland seit 2015 geführt hat. Und natürlich kann man dagegen etwas tun, vor allen dingen gegen die AfD.


----------



## Duvar (21. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn es Österreicher wären wahrscheinlich schon.



Haha der war gut.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2020)

> Und natürlich kann man dagegen etwas tun, vor allen dingen gegen die AfD.


Und was?
Wahlen verbieten?
Wahlen öffentlich machen?
Wenn so viele Leute gerade Höcke wählen ist das Problem nicht die AfD selbst, wenn die weg ist gibt es eine Alternative für die AfD und die wählen die dann.


----------



## Duvar (21. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und was?
> Wahlen verbieten?
> Wahlen öffentlich machen?
> Wenn so viele Leute gerade Höcke wählen ist das Problem nicht die AfD selbst, wenn die weg ist gibt es eine Alternative für die AfD und die wählen die dann.



Was soll das bedeuten, liegt das Problem dann im Blut oder wo? Man muss gesellschaftlich geschlossen dagegen vorgehen, wenn es sein muss politisch solche Parteien einfach nicht zulassen, alle Waffen einkassieren etc pp.
Die Demokratie hat nun mal ihre Grenzen und wenn ihr das nicht einsehen wollt, dann weiß ich auch nicht, ansonsten wird man das mMn nicht stoppen lassen.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und was?
> Wahlen verbieten?
> Wahlen öffentlich machen?
> Wenn so viele Leute gerade Höcke wählen ist das Problem nicht die AfD selbst, wenn die weg ist gibt es eine Alternative für die AfD und die wählen die dann.



1. Beobachtung durch den Verfassungsschutz
2. Werden die Verdachtsmomente erhärtet, Berufsverbote wie in den 70 u. 80er Jahren bei der DKP
3. Organsisation und aufstehen in der Öffentlichkeit der 85% demokratischen Gesellschaftsteile gegen die Narrative der AfD
4. Gesellschaftliche Ausgrenzung von AfD Unterstützern durch die Gesellschaft


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist für mich negieren, weil es einfach nicht mit den Fakten übereinstimmt!
> Abseits vom NSU, kann jedes Kind erkennen, dass das erstarken der AfD mit ihrer Hetze und rassistischen Narrativen zu einer Welle von rechtradikalem Terror und Gewalt in Deutschland seit 2015 geführt hat. Und natürlich kann man dagegen etwas tun, vor allen dingen gegen die AfD.



Die stärkste Hetze findet in den Massenmedien statt, weil die damit ihr Geld verdienen. Je gespaltener das Land, desto mehr klingeln die Kassen.
Und die AFD wäre nie so groß geworden, hätten die Medien von vornerein sachlich berichtet ohne ständige Shitstorms und Weltuntergangsspektakel.

Beispiel: Gestern kam auf ntv ein Interview von Gauland: Ohne jetzt zu beurteilen, was er sonst so sagt, in diesem Moment hat er es richtig beurteilt. Er sagte, dass man das nicht alles übern Kamm scheren kann, man muss es differenziert betrachten. Geisteskranke Einzeltäter und ein Verrohen der Politik in Deutschland. Der Reporter stellte Fragen, wo man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln konnte, mit dem Ziel ihm eine "Nazi-Aussage" rauszulocken.
Kurz danach hat es ntv dann so hingedreht, dass er die Tat herunterspielt.
wtf?!
Genau solche Berichtsweisen fördern die Spaltung.
Sofort am Tag nach dem Geschehen die gewünschten politischen Aussagen daraus drehen, obwohl es eigentlich um ermordete unschuldige Menschen geht, deren Angehörige nun Qualen durchleiden müssen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2020)

Die CDU war schon mal schlauer und ging 2002 auch mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand in den Wahlkampf:

"Deutschland muss Zuwanderung stärker steuern und begrenzen als bisher. Zuwanderung kann kein Ausweg aus den demografischen Veränderungen in Deutschland sein. Wir erteilen einer Ausweitung der Zuwanderung aus Drittstaaten eine klare Absage, denn sie würde die Integrationsfähigkeit unserer Gesellschaft überfordern. *Verstärkte Zuwanderung würde den inneren Frieden gefährden und radikalen Kräften Vorschub leisten. *"

Das liest sich geradezu prophetisch. 

PS: Wer regiert das Land eigentlich seit 2005 nochmal?

__________________________________________________________________

Quelle: documentArchiv.de - Gemeinsames Wahlprogramm der Christlich Demokratischen Union Deutschlands (CDU) und der Christlich Sozialen Union (CSU) für die Bundestagswahl 2002 (Mai 2002)


----------



## Bärenmarke (21. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Abseits vom NSU, kann jedes Kind erkennen, dass das erstarken der AfD mit ihrer Hetze und rassistischen Narrativen zu einer Welle von rechtradikalem Terror und Gewalt in Deutschland seit 2015 geführt hat. Und natürlich kann man dagegen etwas tun, vor allen dingen gegen die AfD.



Da spricht der Oberhetzer im Forum mal wieder
Was hat denn die AFD mit der NSU zu tun? Kannst du uns hier mal Quellen liefern?
Und welcher rechtsradikale Terror soll das sein, der hier angeblich seit 2015 herrscht? Davon habe ich noch nichts mitbekommen...
Aber ich glaube du meinst eher den linksradikalen Terror, wie diesen hier: G20-Gipfel in Hamburg | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg
Den auch erst wieder viele FDP Politiker hautnah miterleben durften wie toll das doch alles ist... nicht.
Und ansonsten wieso wird diese Tat instrumentalisiert? Dass der Attentäter von Hanau ein sehr starkes psychisches Problem hatte und gar nicht hätte frei rumlaufen sollen ist dir bekannt? Trump hat seine Ideen geklaut usw.
Und wenn die Täter-Opfer Konstellation nicht so in deine Gesinnungsrichtung passt, dann ist das ein Einzelfall den man nicht instrumentalisieren darf und hier macht man das?
Einfach nur ekelhaft so ein verhalten von manchen Leuten hier.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Die stärkste Hetze findet in den Massenmedien statt, weil die damit ihr Geld verdienen. Je gespaltener das Land, desto mehr klingeln die Kassen.
> Und die AFD wäre nie so groß geworden, hätten die Medien von vornerein sachlich berichtet ohne ständige Shitstorms und Weltuntergangsspektakel.
> 
> Beispiel: Gestern kam auf ntv ein Interview von Gauland: Ohne jetzt zu beurteilen, was er sonst so sagt, in diesem Moment hat er es richtig beurteilt. Er sagte, dass man das nicht alles übern Kamm scheren kann, man muss es differenziert betrachten. Geisteskranke Einzeltäter und ein Verrohen der Politik in Deutschland. Der Reporter stellte Fragen, wo man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln konnte, mit dem Ziel ihm eine "Nazi-Aussage" rauszulocken.
> ...



Sorry wo lebst du eigentlich oder hast du gestern den ganzen Tag nicht zugehört?

Deine Aussage die Medien hätten die Gesellschaft gespalten ist wirklich lächerlich, denn die sprachliche Hetze und rassistischen Narrative der AfD haben das getan, niemand anderes, die seriösen Medien haben darüber berichtet und neue Medien sind instrumentalisiert worden (Facebook, Youtube, Twitter etc.), denn darüber lässt die AfD ihren geistigen Müll ab.
Der Täter von Mittwoch hat ein 24 seitiges zu tiefst rassistisches Manifest hinterlassen und neben seiner Mutter nur Migranten getötet und anscheinend war er geistig so klar, das er Abitur, Studieren und einer Arbeit nachgehen konnte. Gauland hat nichts anderes gemacht, als die Einzeltäter These eines Verückten zu vertreten wider besseres Wissens, komischerweise gibt es bei ihm diese These niemals, wenn es Terroranschäge mit islamistischen Hintergrung gibt, das sind keine verrückten Einzeltäter, sondern grundsätzlich der Islam.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Februar 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Da ist teilweise was wahres dran


Nein, es gibt genau eine Partei im Bundestag, die Rassismus fördert, unterstützt und gut heißt. Dazu gibt es nur am rechten Rand jene SpalterInnen, die Hetzen, Lügen und verdrehen, um mit einfachsten Antworten ganze Bevölkerungsgruppen, Religionen oder sonstige Menschen wegen willkürlicher äußerer Merkmale zu diskriminieren.

Das ist ein Nährböden für gewaltbereite Menschen, auf dem sie sich radikalisieren, ihren Hass gedeihen lassen und in Folge Taten begehen, die sie in einem anderen politischen und sozialem Umfeld vermutlich nicht begangen hätten. Daraus entspringt eine Mitverantwortung für solche Taten und daraus folgen Diskussionen, ob wir rassistische Hetzer in unseren Parlamenten und auf der Straße tolerieren wollen oder ob wir mit geänderten Gesetzen Grenzen anders setzen wollen.

Darum  gab es hier doch auch den Vergleich zu Milliarden schweren BetrügerInnen in unseren obersten Etagen. Wie wird über diese, die NSAfD würde sie, wären es ihre politischen Feinde, _"entarrrrtete Schmarrrrotzer und Volksschäääädlinge"_ nennen, berichtet? Ausgewogen, harmlos usw. Jetzt stell Dir eine Partei im Bundestag vor, die Tag ein Tag aus tönen würde, dass Cum Ex Manager minderwertige Menschen sind, die vor ihren Banken sofort erschossen werden müssten, weil sie nicht in unsere Gesellschaft passen. Also ungefähr das, was AfD Politiker zu anderen Themen und Menschen ganz offen vor einem Millionenpublikum im Fernsehen, auf Facebook oder Twitter machen. Und dann stell Dir vor, so eine Tat würde begangen werden. Wäre der Täter dann auch ein geisteskranker Einzeltäter, oder würden sofort massive Durchsuchungen beginnen? 

Das unsere rechten Freunde wie immer keinerlei Verantwortung  übernehmen und achelzuckend reagieren ist typisch. Eine politische Tat, mit politischem Bekennerschreiben politisch zu bewerten ist das Natürlichste auf der Welt.



Duvar schrieb:


> Was soll das bedeuten, liegt das Problem dann im Blut oder wo?


Nein, nicht im Blute, Kinder sind unschuldig. Es liegt in Teilen der Kultur. Also das, worauf sich die AfD ständig beruft mit Aussagen wie diesen bezieht. Lass Dir das einfach mal auf der Zunge zergehen. Was meint Gauland wohl mit "entsorgen", oder was kommt bei seiner Klientel an? 

_„Das  sagt eine Deutsch-Türkin. Ladet sie mal ins Eichsfeld ein, und sagt ihr  dann, was spezifisch deutsche Kultur ist. Danach kommt sie hier nie  wieder her, und wir werden sie dann auch, Gott sei Dank, in Anatolien  entsorgen können.”_

— Alexander Gauland
über  Aydan Özoguz


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> komischerweise gibt es bei ihm diese These niemals, wenn es Terroranschäge mit islamistischen Hintergrung gibt, das sind keine verrückten Einzeltäter, sondern grundsätzlich der Islam.



Es gab etliche Fälle, wo es dann rechtlich gesehen verrückte Einzeltäter waren.
Es ist halt die Frage, wie man Terrorismus definiert.
Kann ein einzelner, der sich an irgendwelchen Quellen aufgeilt, ein Terrorist sein? Oder gehört da eine Organisation mit Hintermännern dazu? Sowohl bei Rechtsterrorismus, Linksterrorismus oder Islamistischen Terrorismus.
Spielt letztenendes für die Opfer auch überhaupt keine Rolle! Ist eher Korinthenkackerei.
Aber wenn muss man mit gleichem Maß messen.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Da spricht der Oberhetzer im Forum mal wieder
> Was hat denn die AFD mit der NSU zu tun? Kannst du uns hier mal Quellen liefern?
> Und welcher rechtsradikale Terror soll das sein, der hier angeblich seit 2015 herrscht? Davon habe ich noch nichts mitbekommen...
> Aber ich glaube du meinst eher den linksradikalen Terror, wie diesen hier: G20-Gipfel in Hamburg | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg
> ...



Lerne erstmal Deutsch und die Syntax der Sprache, dann kannst du ja mal versuchen wieder einen Post zu schreiben!

Abseits vom NSU = keine Verbindung zwischen AfD und NSU, soviel zu deinem Sprachverständnis.

Rechtsradikaler Terror in Deutschland seit 2015

Im Mai 2015 wird die Terrorgruppe "Oldschool Society" ausgehoben, die Anschläge geplant - unter anderem auf Asylbewerberunterkünfte - geplant und bereits große Mengen Sprengstoffs besorgt hatte. Knapp zwei Jahre später werden vier Gründungsmitglieder der Neonazi-Organisation in München zu mehrjährigen Gefängnisstrafen verurteilt.

2015 bildet sich auch in Freital in Sachsen die rechtsterroristische Vereinigung "Gruppe Freital", die im Herbst 2015 mehrere Anschläge auf Asylbewerberunterkünfte verübt. Auch hier ist es reines Glück, dass es keine Toten oder Schwerverletzten gibt. 2018 werden acht Mitglieder der Gruppe zu Gefängnisstrafen zwischen vier und acht Jahren verurteilt.

Im Oktober 2015 sticht ein Rechtsextremist Henriette Reker nieder, die parteilose Kandidatin für das Amt des Kölner Oberbürgermeisters. Die Politikerin überlebt und wird kurz darauf gewählt. Frank S., der angibt, aus fremdenfeindlichen Motiven gehandelt zu haben, wird am 1. Juli 2016 wegen versuchten Mordes zu 14 Jahren Haft verurteilt.

Im Juli 2016 erschießt der 18-jährige David S. neun Menschen am Olympia-Einkaufszentrum in München, verletzt fünf weitere und erschießt sich dann selbst. Die Ermittlungen werden aufgenommen, die Tat wird von den Behörden im Folgenden als "Amoklauf" bezeichnet - und erst Jahre später offiziell als rechtsextremistisch eingestuft.

Im April 2017 nimmt die Polizei den Bundeswehrleutnant Franco A. fest. Gemeinsam mit Komplizen soll er Anschläge auf Politiker geplant haben. Ende 2015 hatte sich A. als syrischer Flüchtling ausgegeben und tatsächlich auch subsidiären Schutz erhalten; er wollte dadurch wohl gezielt den Verdacht auf Geflüchtete lenken. Der Fall löst eine Debatte über rechtsxtreme Gesinnung in der Bundeswehr aus.

Der CDU-Politiker Andreas Hollstein wird im November 2017 zum Opfer eines rechts motivierten Angreifers. Der Mann attackiert Hollstein in einem Döner-Imbiss und rammt ihm ein Messer in den Hals. Dabei schreit der alkoholisierte Täter ausländerfeindliche Parolen. Das beherzte Eingreifen des Ladenbesitzers und seines Sohnes, die den Angreifer überwältigten, rettet Hollstein vermutlich das Leben 

Im August 2018 stirbt im sächsischen Chemnitz ein Deutscher durch Messerstiche - mutmaßlich in einer Auseinandersetzung mit Flüchtlingen. Ein Jahr später wird Alaa S. zu neuneinhalb Jahren Haft verurteilt. Nach der Tat kommt es im August 2018 kommt es in der Stadt zu fremdenfeindlichen Protesten und Übergriffen. Auch ein koscheres Restaurant wird angegriffen. Ein rechtsextremistisches Motiv liegt nach Angaben der Polizei nahe.

Ein prominentes Opfer rechter Gewalt im Jahr 2019 ist der Politiker Walter Lübcke, ebenfalls von der CDU. Mit seinem Eintreten für die Rechte von Geflüchteten erzürnte er die rechte Szene in ganz Deutschland - und mutmaßlich den Rechtsextremen Stephan E. so sehr, dass er zur Waffe greift und Lübcke am 2. Juni 2019 aus nächster Nähe erschießt. Nach seiner Verhaftung legt er zunächst ein Geständnis ab, das er immer wieder abändert. Der Prozess gegen ihn läuft.

Am 9. Oktober 2019, dem höchsten jüdischen Feiertag Jom Kippur, begeht der Rechtsradikale Stephan B. einen Anschlag auf die Synagoge in Halle. Er hat den Plan gefasst, viele Menschen zu töten, eine Helmkamera soll seine Taten filmen. Stephan B. scheitert daran, in die Synagoge vorzudringen, die an diesem Tag nicht bewacht wird und in der sich rund 50 Menschen zum Gottesdienst versammelt haben. Als sein Plan nicht aufgeht, erschießt Stephan B. mit einer selbstgebauten Waffe eine Passantin und einen jungen Mann in einem Döner-Imbiss. Auf seiner Flucht verletzt er zwei Menschen, dann wird er festgenommen.

Im Februar 2020 werden in sechs Bundesländern zwölf Menschen festgenommen, die eine rechtsextremistische Terrorzelle gebildet und Anschläge geplant haben sollen. Ihr Ziel soll es gewesen sein, durch Anschläge auf Moscheen, Muslime und Politiker bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände in Deutschland heraufzubeschwören.

Am 19 Februar 10 Tote in Hanau

Wenn du davon nichts mitbekommen hast, solltest du schnellstens einen Arzt aufsuchen!


----------



## Duvar (21. Februar 2020)

Was ich schade finde ist, dass in max 1 Woche alles vergessen ist und man zum Buisness as usual wechselt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was ist schade finde ist, dass in max 1 Woche alles vergessen ist und man zum Buisness as usual wechselt.



Also genau so wie bei jedem islamischen Terroranschlag.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die CDU war schon mal schlauer und ging 2002 auch mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand in den Wahlkampf:
> 
> "Deutschland muss Zuwanderung stärker steuern und begrenzen als bisher. Zuwanderung kann kein Ausweg aus den demografischen Veränderungen in Deutschland sein. Wir erteilen einer Ausweitung der Zuwanderung aus Drittstaaten eine klare Absage, denn sie würde die Integrationsfähigkeit unserer Gesellschaft überfordern. *Verstärkte Zuwanderung würde den inneren Frieden gefährden und radikalen Kräften Vorschub leisten. *"
> 
> ...



Der nächste geistige Brandstifter!
Deutschland 2002 ist nicht Deutschland 2015 und Zuwanderung ist nicht Asyl, aber das weißt du ja alles, aber du wirst nicht müde dein rechtes Narrativ mit Nebelbomben zu verbreiten!


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2020)

War ja klar, dass kein inhaltliche Widerlegung kommt, sondern nur das altbekannte Argumentum ad hominem.

So langweilig, so vorhersehbar. Ist natürlich unschön, wenn man daran erinnert wird, dass die CDU früher mal eine konservative Partei mit gesundem Menschenverstand war.

PS: Zum Thema Asyl warte ich ja schon seit 6 Jahren auf die Antwort welches Nachbarland Deutschlands kein Mitgliedsstaat der EU oder aber kein sicheres Land ist. Muss sehr schlimm sein in unseren Nachbarländern, das man quasi nur nach Deutschland "flüchten" kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Februar 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was ist schade finde ist, dass in max 1 Woche alles vergessen ist und man zum Buisness as usual wechselt.


In den Familien ist es in einer Wochen garantiert nicht vergessen. An die denke ich immer zuerst. Sie sind die Leittragenden. Die kommen aber in der ganzen Diskussion überhaupt nicht vor. 

Denn was mag in den Köpfen dieser Menschen jetzt vorgehen? Ich denke ähnliches wie in den Köpfen der Opfer des Naziterrors, als vor neunzig Jahren auch hier im Land willkürlich Mitbürger aus rassistischen Gründen gemeuchelt wurde. Über die Parallelen reden wir hier im Thema und sie sind augenfällig. Brennende Häuser, Aufrufe zur Ausgrenzung etc.

Was ich aber vor neunzig Jahren nie gehört habe, waren Amokläufe, wie sie heute regelmäßig vorkommen. Und das ist neben der täglichen Ausgrenzung eine ganz andere Qualität.

*- Off Topic -*
Und bitte Duvar, 
vergiss nicht, dass auch die moderne Türkei in Armenien ihre Unschuld verloren hat. Aber darüber sollten wir an dieser Stelle nicht reden,



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass kein inhaltliche Widerlegung kommt.


Doch, genau die kam, klar und deutlich. Aber wie immer geht es Dir mit jedem Beitrag in jedem Thema nur darum, unterschwellig und mit gewählten Worten deine Verhetzungen ins Forum zu bringen.


----------



## Duvar (21. Februar 2020)

Kaaruzo könnte eventuell jemand sein, der sich über die Aktion womöglich gefreut hat, der hat hier ja schon oft deutlich gezeigt zu welchem Lager er gehört.
Würde gerne mal von ihm persönlich lesen, dass er die Aktion aufs schärfste verurteilt.
Prove me wrong.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kaaruzo könnte eventuell jemand sein, der sich über die Aktion womöglich gefreut hat, der hat hier ja schon oft deutlich gezeigt zu welchem Lager er gehört.
> Würde gerne mal von ihm persönlich lesen, dass er die Aktion aufs schärfste verurteilt.
> Prove me wrong.



Der Anschlag gestern war ein rechtsextremer Terroranschlag eines Rassisten.

Jeder Mord in Deutschland ist einer zuviel. Die Sicherheitskräfte sollen alles in ihrer Macht stehende tun, jeglichen Terrorismus und jede Gewalt zu verhindern.


----------



## Duvar (21. Februar 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Anschlag gestern war ein rechtsextremer Terroranschlag eines Rassisten. Noch weitere Fragen?



Na verurteilst du es aufs schärfste oder nicht?
Sei aber ehrlich und steh zu dem was du bist wenn du antwortest!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Februar 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Anschlag gestern war ein rechtsextremer Terroranschlag eines Rassisten.





Duvar schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal von ihm persönlich lesen, dass er die Aktion aufs schärfste verurteilt.
> .


Du siehst, es wird natürlich keine Verurteilung der Tat kommen, kein Beileid für die Familien und keine Konsequenz. Das bestätigt Deine geäußerte Vermutung offensichtlich

Gut, jetzt im Nachgang, nach unseren Antworten eine kleine Ergänzung einzufügen passt ins Bild ....


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na verurteilst du es aufs schärfste oder nicht?
> Sei aber ehrlich und steh zu dem was du bist wenn du antwortest!



Wenn ich es deutlich als das benenne, was es ist, reicht das nicht als Gesinnungstest? Würde ein Nazi die Tat als rechtsextremen Terroranschlag eines Rassisten bezeichnen?

Aber gerne. Ja, der rechtsextreme Terroranschlag vom gestrigen Tag ist aufs Schärfste zu verurteilen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Gut, jetzt im Nachgang, nach unseren Antworten eine kleine Ergänzung einzufügen passt ins Bild ....



Du musst nicht - mal wieder - rumlügen. Hätte ich meinen Beitrag nachträglich ergänzt würde es da stehen.


----------



## Duvar (21. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du siehst, es wird natürlich keine Verurteilung der Tat kommen, kein Beileid für die Familien und keine Konsequenz. Das bestätigt Deine geäußerte Vermutung offensichtlich



Ja leider, aber so ist die Welt nun mal, wv Hass muss sich da in ihm aufgestaut haben, iwo tut er mir auch Leid deswegen, aber was willste machen, der wurde auch nicht so geboren, iwann wurde er zu dem gemacht, durch sein soziales Umfeld usw usf.

Edit: Danke @ Kaaruzo, egal ob du es ernst meinst oder nicht, ich glaube dir trotzdem mal so unvoreingenommen wie ich bin


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja leider, aber so ist die Welt nun mal, wv Hass muss sich da in ihm aufgestaut haben, iwo tut er mir auch Leid deswegen, aber was willste machen, der wurde auch nicht so geboren, iwann wurde er zu dem gemacht, durch sein soziales Umfeld usw usf.



Sagte der Leugner des Völkermords an den Armeniern. Das kann man sich nicht ausdenken.



Duvar schrieb:


> Edit: Danke @ Kaaruzo, egal ob du es ernst meinst oder nicht, ich glaube dir trotzdem mal so unvoreingenommen wie ich bin



Würde ich die Tat als das bezeichnen, was es ist, wenn es nciht so wäre?

Die Strategie der AfD ist es doch im Moment, die Tat als die Tat eines Verrückten darzustellen. Genau das tue ich jedoch nicht. Ich bezeichne die Tat, als das was sie ist. Rechtsextremer Terror eines Rassisten.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass kein inhaltliche Widerlegung kommt, sondern nur das altbekannte Argumentum ad hominem.
> 
> So langweilig, so vorhersehbar. Ist natürlich unschön, wenn man daran erinnert wird, dass die CDU früher mal eine konservative Partei mit gesundem Menschenverstand war.
> 
> PS: Zum Thema Asyl warte ich ja schon seit 6 Jahren auf die Antwort welches Nachbarland Deutschlands kein Mitgliedsstaat der EU oder aber kein sicheres Land ist. Muss sehr schlimm sein in unseren Nachbarländern, das man quasi nur nach Deutschland "flüchten" kann.



Das liegt halt daran, dass du dich nicht informierst.
Merkels Kuer in der Fluechtlingspolitik - Politik - SZ.de

Merkel hat eine politische Entscheidung getroffen, die sie rechtlich treffen durfte und konnte.
Sie hat das getan mit Würdigung der Gesamtlage in Europa und vor allen dingen in Griechenland und hat Solidarität gezeigt, 2 Monate nach den Verhandlungen mit Griechenland zum Euro. Das ist vom EUGH so rechtlich bestätigt und sie war zu diesem Zeitpunkt gewählte Bundeskanzlerin in Deutschland, mit ihrer vom GG ausgestatteten Richtlinienkompetenz. Alles andere sind nur Nebelbomben und Narrative, die bis Heute nicht von einem einzigen Gericht so gewürdigt wurden, obwohl es zig Klagen gab und gibt.

Das haben wir schon 100mal besprochen und von dir kommt 100mal nichts anderes als geistige Brandstiftung, weil du einfach die Narrative der AfD unterstützt, deshalb ist dein Argumentum ad hominem Vorwurf, mehr als peinlich und mittlerweile so abgenutzt und lächerlich, das er wirklich keinen mehr interessiert.


----------



## Duvar (21. Februar 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sagte der Leugner des Völkermords an den Armeniern. Das kann man sich nicht ausdenken.



Habe bzgl dieses Themas beschränktes Wissen, der eine sagt so, der andere so, ich weiß nicht was nun daran wahr ist bzw was sich genau dort abgespielt hat gegen Ende des Osmanischen Reich.
Falls es ein Völkermord gab, egal wo auf der Welt, verurteile ich alle aufs Schärfste. Ich bin jemand der gegen Gewalt ist und würde mir wünschen, dass man weltweit alle Waffen etc entsorgt, von dem her werde ich vor allem unschuldig vergossenes Blut niemals gut heißen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das liegt halt daran, dass du dich nicht informierst.
> Merkels Kuer in der Fluechtlingspolitik - Politik - SZ.de
> 
> Merkel hat eine politische Entscheidung getroffen, die sie treffen durfte und konnte.
> ...



Achja, die alte Leier mal wieder:

Fluechtlingskrise 2015: Unklare Rechtsgrundlage fuer Merkels Grenzoeffnung - WELT



> Unter Verweis auf „Wesentlichkeitslehre“ und das „Demokratie- und Rechtsstaatsprinzip“ sei der Gesetzgeber verpflichtet, „in grundlegenden normativen Bereichen … alle wesentlichen Entscheidungen selbst zu treffen“, argumentieren die Juristen. Die Frage, ob die Massenaufnahme der Flüchtlinge eine „wesentliche“ Entscheidung war, beantworten die zur strikten Neutralität verpflichteten Wissenschaftler nicht explizit.
> Stattdessen verweisen sie auf ein Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichts zum Familiennachzug: Demnach „… obliegt es der Entscheidung der Legislative … ob und bei welchem Anteil Nichtdeutscher an der Gesamtbevölkerung die Zuwanderung von Ausländern ins Bundesgebiet begrenzt wird“. *Also hätte das Parlament sehr wohl entscheiden müssen.*



Bitte poste mir doch die Sitzung des Bundestages, wo darüber entschieden worden ist.



> Das Gutachten der Wissenschaftlichen Dienste führt weiter aus, dass die Bundesregierung bisher keine Angaben über die rechtliche Grundlage ihrer Entscheidung gemacht habe. *Eigentlich hätten die aus dem sicheren Drittstaat Österreich kommenden Flüchtlinge an der Grenze abgewiesen werden müssen..*
> Eine Ausnahme von dieser „Pflicht zur Einreiseverweigerung“ sei bei „Vorliegen einer entsprechenden Anordnung des Bundesministeriums des Inneren“ möglich. Eine solche Anordnung gab es jedoch nicht. *Auch das sogenannte Selbsteintrittsrecht, mit dem Deutschland Asylbewerber aufnehmen kann, die eigentlich in anderen Ländern bleiben müssen, ist nie von der Bundesregierung offiziell in Anspruch genommen worden..*



Soviel dazu.

ABer lass mich raten, der wissenschaftliche Dienst des deutschen Bundestages ist ein heimliche AfD Institution, oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Februar 2020)

Was hat das ganze mit sich wiederholender Geschichte zu tun? Könntest Du bitte beim Thema bleiben, ansonsten wird der SPAM gemeldet. 

Danke


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Daraus entspringt eine Mitverantwortung für solche Taten und daraus folgen Diskussionen, ob wir rassistische Hetzer in unseren Parlamenten und auf der Straße tolerieren wollen oder ob wir mit geänderten Gesetzen Grenzen anders setzen wollen.


Es gibt dazu, wie schon oft geschrieben Gesetze.
Derzeit ist die AfD nicht verboten und darf daher im Parlament sitzen und mitdiskutieren, auch wenn das spalterisch ist, sofern es illegal ist geht es nicht mehr, es scheint aber nicht so zu sein.
Wenn jetzt die Linken mal wieder Gesetze der Meinungsfreiheit ändern wollen, wird das nicht nur die AfD einschränken, sondern alle, die nicht auf dem linken Kurs sind. Sieht man gut an der Sache mit der FDP in Thüringen und wer da jetzt alles als Faschist bezeichnet wird.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achja, die alte Leier mal wieder:
> 
> Fluechtlingskrise 2015: Unklare Rechtsgrundlage fuer Merkels Grenzoeffnung - WELT
> 
> ...



Der wissenschaftliche Dienst des Bundestages ist weder das EuGH noch das Bundesverfassungsgericht oder ist an mir irgendetwas vorbeigegangen, das der wissenschaftliche Dienst jetzt rechtlich bindende Urteile fällen kann?


----------



## seahawk (21. Februar 2020)

Faschist ist wer mit Faschisten kooperiert. So auch die AFDP.


----------



## Poulton (21. Februar 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die CDU war schon mal schlauer und ging 2002 auch mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand in den Wahlkampf:


Damals bei der CDU, als man sogar noch den Kapitalismus überwinden wollte und einen nicht-marxistischen Sozialismus / "Sozialismus aus christlicher Verantwortung" anstrebte:
https://www.kas.de/o/adaptive-media/image/757079/hd-resolution/7_media_object_file_103243.jpg
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/77/KAS-CDU,_Programm-Bild-8653-1.jpg


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Faschist ist wer mit Faschisten kooperiert. So auch die AFDP.


Die FDP als Faschisten zu bezeichnen zeigt schon, dass man nicht mehr differenzieren kann.
Also festgehalten: Alles was nicht Links ist wird dann verboten, wenn die entsprechenden Leute an der Macht sind.
Daher: Keine Stimmen den Linken oder der SPD wenn man Freiheit erhalten will.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Damals bei der CDU, als man sogar noch den Kapitalismus überwinden wollte und einen nicht-marxistischen Sozialismus anstrebte:
> https://www.kas.de/o/adaptive-media/image/757079/hd-resolution/7_media_object_file_103243.jpg
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/77/KAS-CDU,_Programm-Bild-8653-1.jpg



Das ganze ist doch völlig Hanebüchen, weil er ja bewusst das Jahr 2002 wählt, warum nicht 1991 mit Kohl, der ja genauso oft von den neuen Rechten angeführt wird mit einer Einwanderungspolitik mit "gesundem Menschenverstand"?
Weil dann die ganze Argumentation schlichtweg auffliegen und ab adsurdum geführt werden würde, da schon die CDU/FDP Koalition zwischen 1992 und1998 den Asyl Paragraphen angewendet hat, als es um die Balkankriege ging und auch das hat damals zu extremen Spannungen in der Republik geführt, mit einem erstarken der Rechten (DVU und Republikaner).
Das ganze mit dem Jahr 2002 ist bewußt und gewollt, um sein Framing und anti zuwanderungs Narrativ auszuspielen, da er ganz genau weiß, das die politische Lage 2002 nicht den politischen Lagen von 2015 und den 1990er Jahren entspricht und auch schon CDU Politiker unterschiedlich, auf unterschiedliche politische Lagen reagiert haben.

Das sind alles nur Nebelbomebn, um die heutige AfD zu negieren, mehr nicht.
Einwanderung nach Deutschland bis 2018 | Statista


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

Man schaue sich das Video zu dem Artikel an, das nenne ich Haltung und genau das was wir brauchen, von der bis jetzt schweigenden demokratischen Mehrheit der Bevölkerung.
Chapeau alte Dame, wer auch immer du bist!

AfD Hamburg: Der buergerliche Anstrich hilft ihnen nicht | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## seahawk (21. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die FDP als Faschisten zu bezeichnen zeigt schon, dass man nicht mehr differenzieren kann.
> Also festgehalten: Alles was nicht Links ist wird dann verboten, wenn die entsprechenden Leute an der Macht sind.
> Daher: Keine Stimmen den Linken oder der SPD wenn man Freiheit erhalten will.



Was die FDP ist, ist egal, was sie tut das zählt. Niemand hat sie gezwungen sich von AfD wählen zu lassen noch weniger musste man die Wahl annehmen. Hätte man die Wahl nicht angenommen, wäre es ein starkes Statement gewesen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2020)

> Niemand hat sie gezwungen sich von AfD wählen zu lassen noch weniger  musste man die Wahl annehmen. Hätte man die Wahl nicht angenommen, wäre  es ein starkes Statement gewesen.


Wenn die AfD einen liberalen Kandidaten  wählt kann man als liberaler Kandidat auch seine eigene Politik durchsetzen und bei Anträgen der AfD, die einem nicht passen, einfach nicht mitstimmen.
Hier wird einfach dafür gesorgt, dass alles was nicht mit der Linkspartei vereinbar ist als Faschist gilt. Damit wird dann übrigens auch das relativiert, was Faschisten hier und woanders so angerichtet haben.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn die AfD einen liberalen Kandidaten  wählt kann man als liberaler Kandidat auch seine eigene Politik durchsetzen und bei Anträgen der AfD, die einem nicht passen, einfach nicht mitstimmen.
> Hier wird einfach dafür gesorgt, dass alles was nicht mit der Linkspartei vereinbar ist als Faschist gilt. Damit wird dann übrigens auch das relativiert, was Faschisten hier und woanders so angerichtet haben.



Wie soll das das denn bitte gehen, willst du uns jetzt alle für dumm verkaufen, hier wissen alle wie die Mandatsverteilung im Thüringer Landtag aussieht.

Das was Seahawk hier sagt, ist völlig richtig, weil der FDP Kandidat NUR mit den Stimmen der AfD zum Ministerpräsident gewählt werden konnte und somit kann er logischerweise, auch NUR mit den Stimmen der AfD regieren und nur deshalb gibt es völlig zu recht dieses Theater um diese Wahl, das haben sich FDP und CDU völlig selber zuzuschreiben! Alles andere sind Nebelbomeben, denn jeder, der das politische Geschäft kennt, weiß das nach A (Wahl zum Ministerüräsident in Abhängigkeit von der AfD), auch B kommt (Regieren in Abhängigkeit von AfD Stimmen), weil so nun mal die Mehrheitsverhältnisse sind.

Also erpare uns bitte die Kindergartenargumentation, von wegen man kann sich in Abhängikeit von AfD Stimmen zum Ministerpräsidenten Wählen lassen, aber dann völlig unabhängig liberale Politik durchsetzen. Mit welchen Stimmen sollte die denn nach deiner Kindergartenrechnung durchgesetzt werden?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2020)

> Mit welchen Stimmen sollen die denn nach deiner Kindergartenrechnung durchgesetzt werden?


Mit den Parteien SPD und Grüne, aber die sind halt bockig,
Es wäre gegangen, aber man will da nicht und lieber polarisieren in pro Links und pro AfD.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

Nein es wäre nicht gegangen, da CDU, SPD, Grüne und FDP zusammen keine Mehrheit haben, vielleicht solltest du nochmal die Mandate nachzählen!


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mit den Parteien SPD und Grüne, aber die sind halt bockig,
> Es wäre gegangen, aber man will da nicht und lieber polarisieren in pro Links und pro AfD.



CDU, FDP, SPD und Grüne haben aber auch zusammen keine Mehrheit in Thüringen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein es wäre nicht gegangen, da CDU, SPD, Grüne und FDP zusammen keine Mehrheit haben, vielleicht solltest du nochmal die Mandate nachzählen!



Eine Regierung wäre sowieso nur mit Beteiligung von AfD oder Linkspartei möglich, so auch jede Abstimmung.
Ein paar hätten sich vielleicht aber doch gefunden, die dann mitstimmen, aber so wird eher polarisiert und die Linkspartei und die AfD gestärkt. Ich bin mal auf die Umfragen in einigen Wochen gespannt.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele Leute draußen rumrennen, die genau das glauben?!




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Eine Regierung wäre sowieso nur mit Beteiligung von AfD oder Linkspartei möglich, so auch jede Abstimmung.
> Ein paar hätten sich vielleicht aber doch gefunden, die dann mitstimmen, aber so wird eher polarisiert und die Linkspartei und die AfD gestärkt. Ich bin mal auf die Umfragen in einigen Wochen gespannt.



Du scheinst irgendwie zu vergesen das die Linkpartei schon 4 Jahre den Ministerpräsident gestellt hat und der hat nun alles andere als das kommunistische Manifest in den 4 Jahren in Thüringen umgesetzt, während die AfD in Thüringen von Höcke geführt wird.
Aber lasse es gut sein und glaube weiterhin deinem Narrativ.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele Leute draußen rumrennen, die genau das glauben?!



Was ist denn sonst die Alternative?
Ohne Regierung?
Ist mir aber gar nicht so unrecht, denn dann können die die Beitragserhöhung für den ÖR nicht im Bundesrat durchboxen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (21. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Lerne erstmal Deutsch und die Syntax der Sprache, dann kannst du ja mal versuchen wieder einen Post zu schreiben!



Wie putzig, wenn man keine Argumente hat kommt man mit so etwas. Aber das sollte ich mir vielleicht mal merken, wenn du mal wieder mit Unwissenheit glänzt, wenn es z.B. um die Quartalszahlen von AMD geht, aber hier ist leider auch nicht viel Wissen und Kompetenz dahinter.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Abseits vom NSU = keine Verbindung zwischen AfD und NSU, soviel zu deinem Sprachverständnis.



Die NSU war rechtsradikaler Terror und den versucht du jetzt direkt der AFD in die Schuhe zu schieben. Sprich du stellst eine Verbindung her und soviel zum Thema Sprachverständnis. 
Aber von jemandem der nur hetzt und beleidigt kann man wohl nicht viel erwarten. 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Am 19 Februar 10 Tote in Hanau



Wie im ersten Post schon erwähnt, war der Mann geisteskrank. Sowas ist schlimm genug und muss man nicht medial ausschlachten. 
Aber wäre natürlich schön, wenn du deine anderen Beispiele auch mit links belegen könntest? 
Ansonsten sind das alles schlimme Fälle, die man auch nicht kleinreden sollte und auch nicht instrumentalisieren. Aber von rechtem Terror in Deutschland zu sprechen ist einfach kilometerweit von der Wahrheit entfernt. Soll ich dir jetzt alle Linksradikalen oder islamisch angehauchte Taten aufzählen? Dann sitze ich morgen noch dran...



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du davon nichts mitbekommen hast, solltest du schnellstens einen Arzt aufsuchen!



Der einzige der einen Arzt aufsuchen sollte bist wohl du mein Freund. Anständig ausdrücken kannst dich wohl nicht und auf einem Auge bist du mehr wie blind, vielleicht wäre dann ein Optiker nicht verkehrt? Aber dich und deine Kumpanen müssen wir ja leider schon seit 90 Jahren hier ertragen und es nimmt kein Ende


----------



## seahawk (21. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn die AfD einen liberalen Kandidaten  wählt kann man als liberaler Kandidat auch seine eigene Politik durchsetzen und bei Anträgen der AfD, die einem nicht passen, einfach nicht mitstimmen.
> Hier wird einfach dafür gesorgt, dass alles was nicht mit der Linkspartei vereinbar ist als Faschist gilt. Damit wird dann übrigens auch das relativiert, was Faschisten hier und woanders so angerichtet haben.



Es ist gilt das was ich ursprünglich schrieb. Wer mit Faschisten kooperiert ist ein Faschist. Und ganz ehrlich wer Ramelow und Höcke für vergleichbar hält, der macht mir Angst. Ich finde es sogar gut, ja das mag überraschen, dass die CDU und FDP Ramelow nicht wählen wollen, das ist schlüssig und für diese Demokratie sogar notwendig, weil man als CDU und FDP da sogar Bedenken auf Grund der Vergangenheit der Linken haben muss, aber das rechtfertigt nicht die Kooperation mit der AfD. Wer Ramelow nicht wählen kann, der darf sich nicht von Höcke wählen lassen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es ist gilt das was ich ursprünglich schrieb. Wer mit Faschisten kooperiert ist ein Faschist. Und ganz ehrlich wer Ramelow und Höcke für vergleichbar hält, der macht mir Angst. Ich finde es sogar gut, ja das mag überraschen, dass die CDU und FDP Ramelow nicht wählen wollen, das ist schlüssig und für diese Demokratie sogar notwendig, weil man als CDU und FDP da sogar Bedenken auf Grund der Vergangenheit der Linken haben muss, aber das rechtfertigt nicht die Kooperation mit der AfD. Wer Ramelow nicht wählen kann, der darf sich nicht von Höcke wählen lassen.


Klar ist es ok, wenn die keinen eigenen Kandidaten haben, denn dann wird Ramelow ja im 3. Wahlgang auf jeden Fall gewinnen.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

Das sind nunmal die Spielregeln der Demokratie, wenn man genügend Verstand hat, sich nicht mit einem wie Höcke ins Bett zu legen und dabei auch noch gegen Parteitagsbeschlüsse (CDU) verstößt.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Februar 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Die NSU war rechtsradikaler Terror und den versucht du jetzt direkt der AFD in die Schuhe zu schieben.



Die AfD hat sich den Schuh selbst angezogen, indem sie immer wieder Personalien in hohen Funktionen bestätigt, die sich exakt der Sprache des NSU bedienen. Sie sind der politische Arm und gleichzeitig das Auffangbecken.



> Wie im ersten Post schon erwähnt, war der Mann geisteskrank.



"Geisteskrank" ist ein umgangssprachlicher Gummibegriff. Islamistische Attentäter verhalten sich auch abnorm, denn geistig gesunde Menschen machen so etwas bekanntlich nicht. Sind die jetzt alle ein Fall für Psychologen und damit lassen wir den ideologischen Hintergrund auf sich beruhen? - Nein, eben nicht, und deshalb haben auch Rechtsextreme keinen Bonus, wenn sie zufällig oder systematisch bekloppt sind.
Die gerade hochgenommene rechte Terrorzelle bestand sicherlich auch aus bedauernswerten Geistesgestörten ...



> Ansonsten sind das alles schlimme Fälle, die man auch nicht kleinreden sollte und auch nicht instrumentalisieren. Aber von rechtem Terror in Deutschland zu sprechen ist einfach kilometerweit von der Wahrheit entfernt. Soll ich dir jetzt alle Linksradikalen oder islamisch angehauchte Taten aufzählen? Dann sitze ich morgen noch dran...



Auch wenn in deiner Informationsblase verstärkt linke oder islamistische Straftaten ventiliert werden sollten, bleiben die Fallzahlen politisch motivierter Straftaten unbestechlich; die für das Jahr 2018 findest du hier.

Dass der Bericht für 2019 hinsichtlich PMK-rechts nicht besser, sondern eher schlechter aussehen wird, zeichnete sich bereits Anfang letzten Jahres ab, und auch das Jahr 2020 beginnt mit einer bemerkenswerten Häufung bedauerlicher Einzelfälle aller Coleur.

Und überhaupt, was hat der unbestrittene Fakt, dass es auch Gewalt aus anderen politischen Lagern gibt, damit zu tun, dass aufgrund ihrer Schwere und Häufung rechtsextreme Taten derzeit im Fokus sind? Als damals die RAF das zentrale innenpolitische Sicherheitsthema war, haben Rechtsextreme ja auch nicht angefangen, Orchideen zu züchten.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die gerade hochgenommene rechte Terrorzelle bestand sicherlich auch aus bedauernswerten Geistesgestörten ...



Bei unserem Fall in Hanau könnte es aber ausnahmsweise wirklich der Fall sein. Ich meine bitte, erst Ausländer töten und dann die eigene Mutter?

Nein, das war ein kranker Mensch. Angeheizt durch Hetze aber schon.


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Februar 2020)

Die Anstalt - Folge 49 - rechte Netzwerke

YouTube


----------



## warawarawiiu (21. Februar 2020)

Geschichte wiederholt sich?

—> Nein.


----------



## Bärenmarke (21. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die AfD hat sich den Schuh selbst angezogen, indem sie immer wieder Personalien in hohen Funktionen bestätigt, die sich exakt der Sprache des NSU bedienen. Sie sind der politische Arm und gleichzeitig das Auffangbecken.



Dann zeig mir doch mal ein Zitat, wo die AFD zur Gewalt gegen politisch andersdenkende ausruft? Komischerweise kommt das andersrum doch sehr häufig vor...





Mahoy schrieb:


> "Geisteskrank" ist ein umgangssprachlicher Gummibegriff. Islamistische Attentäter verhalten sich auch abnorm, denn geistig gesunde Menschen machen so etwas bekanntlich nicht.



Du vergleichst hier ernsthaft Täter die aus religiöser Überzeugung handeln? Das sagt einiges über dich aus...



Mahoy schrieb:


> Sind die jetzt alle ein Fall für Psychologen und damit lassen wir den ideologischen Hintergrund auf sich beruhen? - Nein, eben nicht, und deshalb haben auch Rechtsextreme keinen Bonus, wenn sie zufällig oder systematisch bekloppt sind.
> Die gerade hochgenommene rechte Terrorzelle bestand sicherlich auch aus bedauernswerten Geistesgestörten ...



Dann machen wir es doch anders. War der Mann in der AFD? Hatte er Kontakt zu AFD Politikern? Wurde er direkt von ihnen dazu aufgerufen das zu tun?
Wenn du eine der Fragen mit Ja beantworten kannst, dann darfst du es ihnen gerne in die Schuhe schieben. Ansonsten ist es einfach nur widerlich eine Tat mit 11 Toten so zu instrumentalisieren.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Auch wenn in deiner Informationsblase verstärkt linke oder islamistische Straftaten ventiliert werden sollten, bleiben die Fallzahlen politisch motivierter Straftaten unbestechlich; die für das Jahr 2018 findest du hier.



Ich hab beim Thema GEZ ja schon gemerkt, dass du in einer sehr linken Filterblasenwelt lebst. Aber das hier als politisch unbestechlich darzustellen...
Man kann sich die Zahlen auch zurecht biegen: Politisch motivierte Kriminalitaet: Ist Hitlergruss von Afghane auf dem Oktoberfest rechts?
Ansonsten darfst du mir gerne eine sehr detaillierte Auflistung mit den Fällen zeigen, damit wir das auch überprüfen können. Und da bin ich auch sehr gespannt, ob alle Straftaten von deinen Freunden der Antifa dort auch gelistet sind?
Des Weiteren darfst du mir gerne erklären, wieso das Amtsgericht in Stuttgart ein gegenteiliges Bild zeigt, wie du hier behauptest? Ist halt schon doof, wenn die Gerichte die zu verhandelnden Fälle aushängen müssen. Da kann man es nicht so zurechtrücken wie man es braucht...  Und wenn man sich dann mal mit Polizisten unterhälst egal ob aus Bawü, Bayern, Meckpom oder sogar Hamburg unterhält, bekommt man auch immer eine deutlich andere Aussage. Aber mit der Realität hat es der linke, auch hier im Forum ja nicht so wirklich...
Und dann sollte man sich vielleicht auch mal anschauen, wie viel von diesen Straftaten unter den Bereich Hitlergruß zeigen, irgendwas beschmieren fallen und wie viele unter den Bereich Körperverletzung, Sachbeschädigung usw.
Dann weißt du bestimmt auch, dass die größte Gruppe an rechten die grauen Wölfe (türkische Nationalisten) sind? Fallen Delikte aus dieser Gruppe auch darunter, müssten sie ja eigentlich.
Zusätzlich wäre es auch noch interessant, ob und vor allem auch wie solche Straftaten erfasst werden: Integrationsbeauftragte | Daten und Fakten | Sind Fluechtlinge krimineller als der Rest der Bevoelkerung?

Aber vielleicht ist es hier auf dem Land auch einfach viel sicherer, dass mir diese angebliche ausufernde Rechte Gewalt noch nie aufgefallen ist.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Und überhaupt, was hat der unbestrittene Fakt, dass es auch Gewalt aus anderen politischen Lagern gibt, damit zu tun, dass aufgrund ihrer Schwere und Häufung rechtsextreme Taten derzeit im Fokus sind? Als damals die RAF das zentrale innenpolitische Sicherheitsthema war, haben Rechtsextreme ja auch nicht angefangen, Orchideen zu züchten.



Weil es einfach nicht stimmt? Hat man nach der Wahl von Kemmerich ja gut gesehen, wie du und deine linken Freunde zur Demokratie stehen und wie viele FDP Politiker angegriffen und bedroht wurden... Oder war das seit neustem auch rechtsextreme Gewalt? Eure ideologische Gesinnung ist schon leicht krankhaft muss man sagen. Es wurde zwar niemand getötet (gottseidank), aber das macht die ausufernde Gewalt nicht besser. 
Des Weiteren wäre dir auch aufgefallen - wenn du meinen Post gelesen hättest- dass ich gegen eine politische Instrumentalisierung von Straftaten bin, die Unterstützung muss da bei den Angehörigen sein und nicht bei der Bekämpfung des anderen politischen Lagers.


----------



## JePe (21. Februar 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Zum Thema Asyl warte ich ja schon seit 6 Jahren auf die Antwort welches Nachbarland Deutschlands kein Mitgliedsstaat der EU oder aber kein sicheres Land ist. Muss sehr schlimm sein in unseren Nachbarländern, das man quasi nur nach Deutschland "flüchten" kann.



Die Antwort hast Du schon x-mal bekommen: Die Frage ist ausserhalb Deiner braunen Feelgood-Blase bedeutungslos. Die allerwenigsten erhalten Asyl, die Mehrheit wohl aber die Fluechtlingseigenschaft oder einstweiliges Bleiberecht zuerkannt. Und dafuer ist der Weg, ueber den sie nach Deutschland gelangt sind, bedeutungslos.

Worueber sich tatsaechlich mal diskutieren liesse: warum fuehren die EU-Nachbarn, die diese Menschen durchquert haben, kein Dublin-II-Verfahren durch, sondern leiten die Menschen einfach weiter? Falls Du Victorious Orban oder dem Kurzen (der jetzt eine Koalitaion mit den Gruenen bilden musste, nachdem sein Buddy ueber eine russische Dirne gestolpert ist, an der nicht nur die Brueste falsch waren) mal begegnest, kannst Du da ja mal nachhaken. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achja, die alte Leier mal wieder:



Stimmt. Die alte Leier schon wieder, die Wissenschaftlichen Dienste zum Kronzeugen der eigenen Gesinnung zu machen, aber nicht die Nuesse haben, das Originaldokument zu verlinken und sich lieber hinter einem meinungskompatiblen Artikel verschanzen. Das Originaldokument habe ich Dir mehrfach praesentiert; Du darfst die Stelle, an der ein Rechtsbruch postuliert wird, gerne zitieren. Ach, die gibt es nicht?

Das ist aber schade.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn die AfD einen liberalen Kandidaten wählt kann man als liberaler Kandidat auch seine eigene Politik durchsetzen(...)



Also wenn die NSAfD einen Kandidaten waehlt, der es nur mit Ach, Krach und Stimmnachzaehlung ueberhaupt ins Parlament geschafft hat, dann kann der anschliessend "seine eigene Politik durchsetzen". Interessantes Verstaendnis von parlamentarischer Demokratie.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Hier wird einfach dafür gesorgt, dass alles was nicht mit der Linkspartei vereinbar ist als Faschist gilt.



Noe, hier wurde - gottlob erfolglos! - versucht, sich ueber den Waehlerwillen zu erheben. Und eine Mehrheit der WaehlerInnen wollte nicht die NSAfD und eine absolut ueberwaeltigende Mehrheit auch nicht die FDP im Landtag sehen. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.

Ehe ich es vergesse:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass kein inhaltliche Widerlegung kommt, sondern nur das altbekannte Argumentum ad hominem.



Stoesschen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der wissenschaftliche Dienst des Bundestages ist weder das EuGH noch das Bundesverfassungsgericht oder ist an mir irgendetwas vorbeigegangen, das der wissenschaftliche Dienst jetzt rechtlich bindende Urteile fällen kann?



Nein, aber er kann das tun, wofür es ihn gibt. Unparteiisch Informationen bereit stellen. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Damals bei der CDU, als man sogar noch den Kapitalismus überwinden wollte und einen nicht-marxistischen Sozialismus / "Sozialismus aus christlicher Verantwortung" anstrebte:
> https://www.kas.de/o/adaptive-media/image/757079/hd-resolution/7_media_object_file_103243.jpg
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/77/KAS-CDU,_Programm-Bild-8653-1.jpg



Ein Landesverband der CDU, nicht die Bundespartei. Und die CDU ist damit nie in einen Bundestagswahlkampf gegangen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Die Antwort hast Du schon x-mal bekommen: Die Frage ist ausserhalb Deiner braunen Feelgood-Blase bedeutungslos. Die allerwenigsten erhalten Asyl, die Mehrheit wohl aber die Fluechtlingseigenschaft oder einstweiliges Bleiberecht zuerkannt. Und dafuer ist der Weg, ueber den sie nach Deutschland gelangt sind, bedeutungslos.



Wenn dem so wäre, wäre der wissenschaftlich Dienst des Bundestages wohl nicht zu seinem Ergebnis gekommen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Worueber sich tatsaechlich mal diskutieren liesse: warum fuehren die EU-Nachbarn, die diese Menschen durchquert haben, kein Dublin-II-Verfahren durch, sondern leiten die Menschen einfach weiter?



Weil es einfacher ist. Wenn Deutschland alle aufnimmt, warum sollte sich andere Länder das Leben schwer machen? 



JePe schrieb:


> Falls Du Victorious Orban oder dem Kurzen (der jetzt eine Koalitaion mit den Gruenen bilden musste, nachdem sein Buddy ueber eine russische Dirne gestolpert ist, an der nicht nur die Brueste falsch waren) mal begegnest, kannst Du da ja mal nachhaken.



Bitte wer?



JePe schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die alte Leier schon wieder, die Wissenschaftlichen Dienste zum Kronzeugen der eigenen Gesinnung zu machen, aber nicht die Nuesse haben, das Originaldokument zu verlinken und sich lieber hinter einem meinungskompatiblen Artikel verschanzen. Das Originaldokument habe ich Dir mehrfach praesentiert; Du darfst die Stelle, an der ein Rechtsbruch postuliert wird, gerne zitieren. Ach, die gibt es nicht? Das ist aber schade.



Aber sehr gerne doch:

https://www.bundestag.de/resource/b...80672e965faad3498e93/wd-3-109-17-pdf-data.pdf

Hier im Gegenzug verlinke ich den Beitrag von mir, auf den du Bezug nimmst:

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...chichte-wiederholt-sich-206.html#post10217088

Du darfst die Stellen, an der ich von Rechtsbruch spreche, gerne zitieren. Ach, die gibt es nicht?

Das ist aber schade.


----------



## JePe (21. Februar 2020)

Nice try.

Dein Lieblingsartikel konstruiert (und Du hebst den Teil fett hervor, machst Ihn Dir also mutmasslich zu Eigen), der Bundestag haette entscheiden muessen und insistierst dann, dass es eine solche Entscheidung nicht gab. Im Paket suggerierst Du damit einen Rechtsbruch. Falls ich mich da wider Erwarten irren sollte: was genau soll Dein nimmermuedes Herumreiten auf einem toten Pferd denn anderes implizieren?

Tatsaechlich ist das Dokument der Wissenschaftlichen Dienste deutlich umfangreicher als die von Dir herausgepickten Zeilen und legt lediglich unter Verwendung sehr vieler Konjunktive dar, welche Betrachtungsmoeglichkeiten bestehen. Meine Einladung, die Stelle zu zitieren, an der ein Rechtsbruch festgestellt wird, gilt unveraendert.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, wäre der wissenschaftlich Dienst des Bundestages wohl nicht zu seinem Ergebnis gekommen.



Da isser wieder. Zu welchem Ergebnis ist er denn nun gekommen? Doch ein Rechtsbruch? Oder nicht? Oder mal so, mal so - wie es gerade passt?

Was macht der Wahlkampf? Solltest Du da nicht gerade besser die Scherben von Thueringen zusammenfegen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Februar 2020)

zweite Ermahnung:

Könnten wir jetzt bitte zum Thema zurück kommen und aufhören, braunem Gedankengut eine Plattform zu bieten?

Danke


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

@ Rotkaeppchen

Wir sind beim Thema und zwar bei einem absolut wichtigen Narrativ!

Neben dem rassistischen Narrativ der Umvolkung, gibt es durch die AfD auch das Narrativ des Rechtsbruchs durch die Bundesregierung 2015 und damit rechtfertigt sie teilweise massiv ihre verkleideten Umsturzpläne.
Soll ich die Sprüche jetzt alle aufschreiben, die die AfD in Zusammenhang mit dem angeblichen Rechtsbruch losgelassen hat?

Es ist elementar wichtig, diesem Narrativ, das falsch und irreführend ist, mit aller Härte entgegen zu treten und den Verbreitern, ihre Fake News um die Ohren zu schlagen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Februar 2020)

In der Tat, dass sind Parallel, entschuldigung...

Dann zerlegt die braunen Sprechblasen bitte weiter


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Dein Lieblingsartikel konstruiert (und Du hebst den Teil fett hervor, machst Ihn Dir also mutmasslich zu Eigen), der Bundestag haette entscheiden muessen und insistierst dann, dass es eine solche Entscheidung nicht gab. Im Paket suggerierst Du damit einen Rechtsbruch. Falls ich mich da wider Erwarten irren sollte: was genau soll Dein nimmermuedes Herumreiten auf einem toten Pferd denn anderes implizieren?



Ich suggeriere gar nichts. 

Du solltest einfach weniger interpretieren, sondern einfach lesen, was geschrieben wurde. 



JePe schrieb:


> Tatsaechlich ist das Dokument der Wissenschaftlichen Dienste deutlich umfangreicher als die von Dir herausgepickten Zeilen und legt lediglich unter Verwendung sehr vieler Konjunktive dar, welche Betrachtungsmoeglichkeiten bestehen. Meine Einladung, die Stelle zu zitieren, an der ein Rechtsbruch festgestellt wird, gilt unveraendert.



Meine Einladung, die Stelle zu zitieren, an der ich von Rechtsbruch sprach, gilt ebenso unverändert. 



JePe schrieb:


> Da isser wieder. Zu welchem Ergebnis ist er denn nun gekommen? Doch ein Rechtsbruch? Oder nicht? Oder mal so, mal so - wie es gerade passt?



Ich habe jetzt sowohl einen Artikel als auch das Originaldokument verlinkt. 



JePe schrieb:


> Was macht der Wahlkampf? Solltest Du da nicht gerade besser die Scherben von Thueringen zusammenfegen?



Der läuft zur Zeit erwartungsgemäß schlecht, weil wir natürlich auch unter der Fehlentscheidung der thüringer Parteikollegen zu leiden haben.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

Allerdings steht weiter die Frage im Raum, wenn du nicht von Rechtsbruch redest, warum du das tote Pferd immer weiter reitest.

Desweiteren steht im Raum, warum du auf die Frage nach der "Entscheidungsgewalt" des wissenschaftlichen Dienstes explizit mit Unparteilichkeit antwortest, aber gleichzeitig, die "Entscheidungsträger/Gewalt", nämlich EuGH und Bundesverfassungsgericht mit keinem Wort erwähnst? Sind diese nicht unparteilich?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Februar 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Da spricht der Oberhetzer im Forum mal wieder
> Was hat denn die AFD mit der NSU zu tun? Kannst du uns hier mal Quellen liefern?



"Abseits" ist das neue "gleich", oder was?



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und welcher rechtsradikale Terror soll das sein, der hier angeblich seit 2015 herrscht? Davon habe ich noch nichts mitbekommen...
> Aber ich glaube du meinst eher den linksradikalen Terror, wie diesen hier: G20-Gipfel in Hamburg | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg
> Den auch erst wieder viele FDP Politiker hautnah miterleben durften wie toll das doch alles ist... nicht.



Ja, aber die Linken...!!!  



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Einfach nur ekelhaft so ein verhalten von manchen Leuten hier.



Da hast du recht


----------



## JePe (21. Februar 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich suggeriere gar nichts.



Vor allem _antwortest_ Du nicht. Also - zu welchem _Ergebnis_ sind die Wissenschaftlichen Dienste denn nun gekommen? Gerne Freitext oder Zitate aus der Ausarbeitung, aber eher keine Links zur WELT.


----------



## Duvar (21. Februar 2020)

Echt ein jammer das Ganze. Ich verstehe es einfach nicht...
Warum kann man nicht in Frieden leben und warum muss man so ein Hass in sich züchten?
Ich habe nix dagegen, dass man sein Land liebt, oder man Flagge zeigt.
Ich bin türkisch und ich liebe Deutschland und die Türkei auch, bin ja hier geboren, aufgewachsen, habe eine deutsche Frau und Kind.
Mir gehen jugendliche ausländische Gruppierungen die rum stressen auch auf den Sack, nur dennoch verstehe ich nicht, wie man sich so sehr radikalisieren kann und vom Hass so dermaßen übermannt wird, dass man am liebsten alle nicht deutschen entweder Tod oder hier auf den Straßen nicht mehr sehen will.

Habe hier ja auch zu Genüge gehört, dass es mir frei steht, das Land zu verlassen usw usf bzw es wurde mir mehrfach nahe gelegt zurück in die Türkei auszuwandern.
Das Problem ist, ich war nur vllt 4 mal in der Türkei für jeweils 6 Wochen, zuletzt 1996, sehe Deutschland also als meine Heimat an, aber nach solchen Taten wie jetzt in Halle und dem zunehmenden Hass in der Bevölkerung und der Politik, mache ich mir natürlich Sorgen und Frage mich, ob es wirklich noch OK ist, in Deutschland zu leben?
Was wohl die Juden damals gedacht haben, wollten die vllt auch auswandern oder haben die auch gehofft das es besser wird?
Sollen wir Ausländer nun auch hoffen, dass es vllt besser wird, oder wird Deutschland den Wandel zu damals erneut vollziehen?
Was stimmt nur mit den rechten Leuten nicht? Nee nee, das wird nicht gut enden, die sitzen in der Politik, bei der Polizei und auch sonst überall.
Habe da wenig Hoffnung was die Zukunft angeht, mir persönlich wäre es ja Latte, nur wenn man Vater ist, sieht man die Welt dann doch anders.

Wie dem auch sei, ich hoffe die anständigen unter euch helfen tatkräftig mit dies alles zu stoppen.
Muss nu Gassi und hier mein post beenden^^


----------



## JePe (21. Februar 2020)

Thueringen waehlt am 25. April 2021 einen neuen Landtag.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2020)

Dann hat es die CDU ja geschafft, die Neuwahlen möglichst weit in die Ferne zu legen.
Mal sehen, ob bis dahin Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Thueringen waehlt am 25. April 2021 einen neuen Landtag.



Ich wünsche der CDU dann ein einstelliges Ergebnis.
Wenn Konservative einen Linken wählen haben die einfach nicht verstanden, dass die Linkspartei und die CDU nicht zusammenpassen.
Wenn die CDU-Abgeordneten einen den A**** in der Hose haben sagen die, dass sie es machen, machen es aber nicht, wenn sie ihre Wähler nicht ganz verlieren wollen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann hat es die CDU ja geschafft, die Neuwahlen möglichst weit in die Ferne zu legen.
> Mal sehen, ob bis dahin Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist.



Ich glaube die AfD wird das ausschlachten und es wird nicht vergessen sein, was die CDU jetzt machen will.


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Februar 2020)

Ich hab zwar nie CDU gewählt. Dass sie zu meiner Jugendzeit immer "Killerspiele" verbieten wollten und PCGamer kriminalisert haben, hat sich bei mir so eingebrannt, dass sie für immer raus waren 

Aber dass sich jetzt eine CDU, welche eigentlich immer konservativ und leicht rechts von der Mitte war, mit den Linken "verbündet", ist schon ziemliches "Mitlaufen", um das mal nett zu formulieren.

Bei den Grünen und Linken ist die CDU eh komplett falsch und ihre Stammwähler vergraulen sie auch immer mehr. Die sind mittlerweile nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes mehr.
Denen wird es in Zukunft ähnlich gehen, wie der SPD.
Ich sehe eine Politik, die bald nur noch grün, links und rechts gespalten sein wird.

Die Altparteien haben zumindest ne gewisse Kontinuität und Stabilität gegeben, die nun immer weniger wird.

edit: Was ich immer bischen schade finde ist, was aus der FDP geworden ist. Unter den ganzen Machtspielen der anderen Parteien, wurde sie son bischen zum Fußabtreter zwischen den Fronten und zerlegt.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Habe hier ja auch zu Genüge gehört, dass es mir frei steht, das Land zu verlassen usw usf bzw es wurde mir mehrfach nahe gelegt zurück in die Türkei auszuwandern.
> Das Problem ist, ich war nur vllt 4 mal in der Türkei für jeweils 6 Wochen, zuletzt 1996, sehe Deutschland also als meine Heimat an, aber nach solchen Taten wie jetzt in Halle und dem zunehmenden Hass in der Bevölkerung und der Politik, mache ich mir natürlich Sorgen und Frage mich, ob es wirklich noch OK ist, in Deutschland zu leben?


Stell dich morgen vor den Bundestag und rufe in Hörweite der Polizei 3 mal "Steinmeier ist *******".
Danach buchst du einen Flug in die Türkei und rufst dann "Erdogan ist *******" auf türkisch.

Wir reden dann nach deinem Gefängnisaufenthalt.

Alternativ kannst du mal die Kurden fragen, wie gut sie sich in der Türkei fühlen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Thueringen waehlt am 25. April 2021 einen neuen Landtag.



Dann kann man jetzt nur abwarten, ob sich in Thüringen die Geschichte wiederholt und der erste Landtag mit NSAfD Beteiligung entsteht oder ob in Thüruingen weiter die Vernunft überwiegt. Wir sollten es zur "Schicksalswahl" stilisieren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann kann man jetzt nur abwarten, ob sich in Thüringen die Geschichte wiederholt und der erste LAndtag mit ANAfD Beteiligung entsteht oder ob in Thüruingen weiter die Vernunft überwiegt. Wir sollten es zur "Schicksalswahl" stilisieren.



Vernunft ist da keine mehr vorhanden, denn die CDU will sich jetzt selbst zerstören und alle Linken-Gegner in der Partei zur AfD treiben.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann kann man jetzt nur abwarten, ob sich in Thüringen die Geschichte wiederholt und der erste LAndtag mit ANAfD Beteiligung entsteht oder ob in Thüruingen weiter die Vernunft überwiegt. Wir sollten es zur "Schicksalswahl" stilisieren.



Was soll das denn jetzt?
Du fängst ja schon an wie Duvar.

Die CDU und die anderen Parteien haben das heute ausverhandelt, man ist zu einer Einigung gekommen!
Kannst du mir bitte ein einziges Beispiel nennen in dem sich die CDU nicht an Absprachen mit anderen Parteien gehalten hat, die sie selbst ausgehandelt hat mit Einigung?

Ihr dreht mittlerweile alle ziemlich am Rad und seit nicht mehr wirklich rational. Die CDU hat zugesagt Ramelow wird Ministerpräsident im 1. Wahlgang und sie arbeitet 1 Jahr konstruktiv mit, also kann Rot, Rot, Grün bei entsprechender Enthaltung der CDU die Sachen auf den Weg bringen, die abgesprochen werden. Und jetzt ist mal Schluss mit diesem apokalyptischen Theater, die Republik steht noch und im Moment sind wohl alle relevanten Kräfte aufgewacht und arbeiten zusammen daran, das sie auch so bleibt wie sie ist!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was soll das denn jetzt?
> Du fängst ja schon an wie Duvar.
> 
> Die CDU und die anderen Parteien haben das heute ausverhandelt, man ist zu einer Einigung gekommen!
> ...



Die CDU hat gegen ihre eigenen Beschlüsse verstoßen, nicht mit der Linkspartei zusammenzuarbeiten.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

Die CDU hat das getan was aus Staatspolitischer Raison und Pflicht, der einzig gangbare und gesichtswahrende Weg für alle Demokraten ist.
Und vor allen dingen was viel wichtiger ist, hat sie wohl eingesehen das es ein gravierender Fehler war sich mit Rassisten ins Bett zu legen und ist gründlich von diesem Weg wieder weg, inklusiver einiger wichtiger Rücktritte in Thüringen und Sachsen Anhalt, die diesen Weg beschreiten wollten!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die CDU hat das getan was aus Staatspolitischer Raison und Pflicht, der einzig gangbare und gesichtswahrende Weg für alle Demokraten ist.
> Und vor allen dingen was viel wichtiger ist, hat sie wohl eingesehen das es ein gravierender Fehler war sich mit Rassisten ins Bett zu legen und ist gründlich von diesem Weg wieder weg, inklusiver einiger wichtiger Rücktritte in Thüringen und Sachsen Anhalt, die diesen Weg beschreiten wollten!



Sie hat sich jetzt mit der SED-Nachfolgepartei ins Bett gelegt. Ist auch nicht viel besser.
Die Situation ohne Regierung fand ich gar nicht so schlecht, denn dann kamen auch keine neuen Gesetze, die die Bürger wieder weiter gängeln.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sie hat sich jetzt mit der SED-Nachfolgepartei ins Bett gelegt. Ist auch nicht viel besser.
> Die Situation ohne Regierung fand ich gar nicht so schlecht, denn dann kamen auch keine neuen Gesetze, die die Bürger wieder weiter gängeln.



Mir ist klar, das so Jemand wie du Regierungskrisen und Chaos ohne Regierung gut findet, bestärkt es dich doch, das derzeitige "System" in Frage zu stellen und entsprechend zu wählen!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mir ist klar, das so Jemand wie du Regierungskrisen und Chaos ohne Regierung gut findet, bestärkt es dich doch, das derzeitige "System" in Frage zu stellen und entsprechend zu wählen!



Ohne Regierung ist für mich einfach am besten, denn dann gibt es keine neuen Gesetze, die mich gängeln.


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Februar 2020)

Das Tolle an einer Demokratie ist ja gerade eben, dass gar nichts passiert, wenn die Parteien so gespalten sind, dass sie sich mit Nichts einig werden.

Deswegen versteh ich auch nicht, warum ständig irgendwelche Politiker meinen die Demokratie wäre in Gefahr. Das aktuell IST alles Demokratie.
Keine Einigkeit, keine Änderungen.
Genau eben das schützt vor extremen Beschlüssen.

Wer an diesem System was ändern will, der gefährdet die Demokratie.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ohne Regierung ist für mich einfach am besten, denn dann gibt es keine neuen Gesetze, die mich gängeln.



So etwas egoistisches zu einem Gemeinwesen kann eigentlich nur von Jemanden kommen, der noch nicht trocken hinter den Ohren ist, oder bei dem Hopfen und Malz verloren ist, suche es dir aus.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Das Tolle an einer Demokratie ist ja gerade eben, dass gar nichts passiert, wenn die Parteien so gespalten sind, dass sie sich mit Nichts einig werden.
> 
> Deswegen versteh ich auch nicht, warum ständig irgendwelche Politiker meinen die Demokratie wäre in Gefahr. Das aktuell IST alles Demokratie.
> Keine Einigkeit, keine Änderungen.
> ...



So etwas kann nur Jemand schreiben, der wirklich Null Ahnung von Staatsaufbau und Abläufen hat, insbesondere im Fall von Thüringen wo es nichtmal eine geschäftsführende Regierung im Amt gibt, insoweit doch eher AfD Bot?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> So etwas egoistisches zu einem Gemeinwesen kann eigentlich nur von Jemanden kommen, der noch nicht trocken hinter den Ohren ist, oder bei dem Hopfen und Malz verloren ist, suche es dir aus.



Ich sehe wie es so läuft: Mit der zeit werden immer mehr Gesetze verabschiedet, die mich stören. Ergo ist keine Regierung für mich am besten, denn dann kommt einfach weniger Kram, der mir nicht passt. So z.B. die Erhöhung der Beiträge für die Nimmersatten.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2020)

Ach so, also einfach alles so lassen wie es ist?
Und das bringt was in der Zukunft?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, also einfach alles so lassen wie es ist?
> Und das bringt was in der Zukunft?


Weniger Gesetze die mich gängeln. Ist mir lieber als die immer von den Parteien angepriesene Zukunft, die nur aus mehr Gängelung und Regulierung besteht.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2020)

Dann mal schauen, was du machst, wenn 1 Milliarde Flüchtlinge an deine Haustür klopfen.


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> So etwas kann nur Jemand schreiben, der wirklich Null Ahnung von Staatsaufbau und Abläufen hat, insbesondere im Fall von Thüringen wo es nichtmal eine geschäftsführende Regierung im Amt gibt, insoweit doch eher AfD Bot?



Und was passiert deswegen in Thüringen? Nichts. Jeder Tag geht genauso weiter, wie der davor. Nur weil die Politiker mal nichts machen, zerlegt sich kein Land. Manchmal ist es eher umgekehrt.
Der Verwaltungsapparat, Exekutive, Gerichte usw. funktionieren genauso weiter wie davor.
Deine Beleidigungen kannst du dir gern sonstwo hinschieben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann mal schauen, was du machst, wenn 1 Milliarde Flüchtlinge an deine Haustür klopfen.



Ist mit unseren Politikern doch nur noch schlimmer.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist mit unseren Politikern doch nur noch schlimmer.



Nö, mit der richtigen Politik kann man den Ansturm verhindern.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, mit der richtigen Politik kann man den Ansturm verhindern.



Wie denn?
Wurden doch von Merkel geradezu begrüßt.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, also einfach alles so lassen wie es ist?
> Und das bringt was in der Zukunft?



Lasse es Threshold, es sind die einfachsten Grundlagen der Demokratie nicht vorhanden. Es ist halt die neue Singularität der Gesellschaft: "Ich finde es geil, wenn es keine Regierung gibt, Chaos geht mir doch am A rsch vorbei, Hauptsache ich muss nicht 1€ mehr bezahlen, in diesem Fall wohl für die GEZ". 
Das ist halt das neue Verständnis von Demokratie und Gemeinwesen, nur "meine" ureigensten Interessen zählen, alle anderen plus das Gemeinwesen, sind mir Scheiß egal. So etwas kann nur kuriert werden, wenn er mal nach einem Unfall z.B. auf der Trage liegt, und die Krankenschwester sagt, sorry Operation erst in 3 Tagen, weil wir nicht genügend Ärzte haben, da die Regierung nicht arbeiten konnte, vielleicht stehst du es  ja die 3 Tage durch.



> Und was passiert deswegen in Thüringen? Nichts. Jeder Tag geht genauso weiter, wie der davor. Nur weil die Politiker mal nichts machen, zerlegt sich kein Land. Manchmal ist es eher umgekehrt.
> Der Verwaltungsapparat, Exekutive, Gerichte usw. funktionieren genauso weiter wie davor.



Blanke Lüge, ohne geschätsführende Regierung können keine Entscheidungen getroffen werden, poste keinen Schwachsinn, wenn du keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Februar 2020)

Anders weißt du dir wohl nicht zu helfen, was?

Stell dir vor, selbst Ärzte, Geschäftsführungen von Krankenhäusern usw. treffen täglich Entcheidungen, auch ohne Politiker.

Erst recht nicht, bringt da ein Landtag, der mal temporär nicht handlungsfähig ist, hier irgendwas zum Einsturz.
Du kannst ja gerne beobachten, was deswegen alles die nächsten Monate passiert... nichts.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Anders weißt du dir wohl nicht zu helfen, was?
> 
> Stell dir vor, selbst Ärzte, Geschäftsführungen von Krankenhäusern usw. treffen täglich Entcheidungen, auch ohne Politiker.



Und woher bekommen die ihre Finanzen ohne Haushaltsplan, wenn sie Kommunal organisiert sind?


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Februar 2020)

Auf solche Typen, wie dich, die sich nur mit Beleidgungen zu helfen wissen, kann ich gern vezichten.
Blockiert und gemeldet...


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

Und ich kann auf Typen verzichten, die wie gesagt keine Ahnung von Verfassung, staatlichen Aufbau und staatlichen Abläufen, übergreifend von Bund-Land und Kommune haben und wie diese in den einzelnen Institutionen miteinander verwoben sind und täglich Entscheidungen zu treffen haben, gerade was z.B. Innere Sicherheit betrifft. Wenn Jemand Regierungslosigkeit und Chaos das Wort redet, was zwangsläufig nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, wenn es keine geschäftsführende Regierung gibt, halte ich für einen Anti-Demokraten und egomanisch.


----------



## JePe (22. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ohne Regierung ist für mich einfach am besten, denn dann gibt es keine neuen Gesetze, die mich gängeln.



Du solltest den Dealer wechseln oder auswandern. Oder beides. Hier gibt es einige sehr nuetzliche Reisefuehrer. Gute Reise & den Aluhut nicht vergessen!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Du solltest den Dealer wechseln oder auswandern. Oder beides. Hier gibt es einige sehr nuetzliche Reisefuehrer. Gute Reise & den Aluhut nicht vergessen!



Ich nehme keinerlei Drogen, trinke keinen Alkohol und auch keinen Kaffee, so nebenbei, ich esse auch keine Fliegenpilze. Ich brauche auch keinen Aluhut, denn ich nehme dann lieber einen Faraday'schen Käfig, ist physikalisch viel besser.
Ich sehe mir einfach die Ergebnisse von Politik und keiner Politik an und vergleiche. Letzteres ist für mich einfach besser. In Belgien hat das über ein Jahr prima funktioniert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was soll das denn jetzt?
> Du fängst ja schon an wie Duvar.


Ist Dein Wein seit gestern schlecht?  

Wir werden jetzt sehen, was in Thüringen passieren wird. Ob die Linken oder die AfD über 50% kommen werden. Die FDP und die CDU werden keine Rolle spielen, die SPD an der 5% Hürde knabbern und die Grünen haben es im Osten immer schon schwer gehabt. Wer nach 1989 um seinen Arbeitsplatz in der schwarzen Pumpe kämpfte, in Bitterfeld oder in der Wismut, hat das mit dem Umweltschutz und dem Streben nach einem gesunden Leben noch nicht so richtig verstanden. 

Was hat das jetzt mit CDU Absprachen zu tun? Die CDU wird in Thüringen weg sein, zerstört, pulverisiert, .... 

So meine Erwartung und dann sehen wir, ob sich die Geschichte Stück für Stück in ähnlicher Art wiederholt und ob in diesem Lande Rechtsradikale wieder parlamentarische Mehrheiten bekommen können. Die Bevölkerung scheint so dämlich zu sein, dass heute vieles möglich ist, was für 20 Jahren noch undenkbar war.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Februar 2020)

> Die Bevölkerung scheint so dämlioch zu sein, dass heute vieles möglich ist, was für 20 Jahren noch undenkbar war.


Durch derartige Aussagen wird man die AfD gerade noch stärken. Die Leute da wollen sich einfach nicht mehr länger von den Wessis als Deppen bezeichnen lassen, wann versteht ihr ds endlich.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ist Dein Wein seit gestern schlecht?
> 
> Wir werden jetzt sehen, was in Thüringen passieren wird. Ob die Linken oder die AfD über 50% kommen werden. Die FDP und die CDU werden keine Rolle spielen, die SPD an der 5% Hürde knabbern und die Grünen haben es im Osten immer schon schwer gehabt. Wer nach 1989 um seinen Arbeitsplatz in der schwarzen Pumpe kämpfte, in Bitterfeld oder in der Wismut, hat das mit dem Umweltschutz und dem Streben nach einem gesunden Leben noch nicht so richtig verstanden.
> 
> ...



Die Wahl findet frühstens im April 2021 statt, hast du etwas verpasst?
Lese dir nochmal genau das Verhandlungsergebnis durch!
Das ist eine Ewigkeit im politischen Umfragen und Leben, denn wir sind im Jahre Februar 2020!


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Durch derartige Aussagen wird man die AfD gerade noch stärken. Die Leute da wollen sich einfach nicht mehr länger von den Wessis als Deppen bezeichnen lassen, wann versteht ihr ds endlich.



Und wann begreift ihr AfD Ostler endlich, das wir Westdeutschen, die über 3/4 der Bevölkerung stellen, uns unsere Republik nicht durch Rassisten und Rechtsradikale kaputt machen lassen und hier im Westen ist die AfD bei oder unter 10%!
Vielleicht wäre es mal besser sich mit den Fakten und Realitäten zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Und was passiert deswegen in Thüringen? Nichts. Jeder Tag geht genauso weiter, wie der davor. Nur weil die Politiker mal nichts machen, zerlegt sich kein Land. Manchmal ist es eher umgekehrt.
> Der Verwaltungsapparat, Exekutive, Gerichte usw. funktionieren genauso weiter wie davor.
> Deine Beleidigungen kannst du dir gern sonstwo hinschieben.



Iss mal einen Tag nichts. Dir passiert nichts.
Mach das mal 2 Wochen und viel Spaß.


----------



## MisterMarble (22. Februar 2020)

Es braucht keine Rassisten und Rechtsradikale zur Zerstörung der Republik. Das erledigen schon seit geraumer Zeit die regierenden Parteien. Seit Jahren fröhnt man den Neoliberalismus, prekarisiert für breite Bevölkerungsschichten die Lebensbedingungen  durch Rentenkürzungen, Ausweitung des Zeitarbeitssektors usw. Mit Alg 2 hat man ein System der Angst geschaffen, der Menschen dazu nötigt, alle mühselig angesparten Ressourcen im Falle längerer Arbeitslosigkeit zu verbrauchen, was im  aktuell und im Alter massive Einschränkungen in der Lebensqualität bedeutet. Die Menschen laufen täglich im Hamsterrad unter stetig wachsenden Ansprüchen zur Erhaltung ihres real sinkenden Einkommens, was die stetig wachsende Zahl psychischer Erkrankungen dokumentieren, während eine Minderheit mit seinem Kapital die Finanzmärkte überschemmt, was Spekulationsblasen weiter anheizt, was jedoch für genau das entsprechende Klientel risikolos ist, denn die Gewinne werden privatisiert und das Verluste solidarisiert, Stichwort to big to fail. Wenn man sich die Diskussionskultur in Foren anschaut, mit wieviel Inbrunst und persönlicher Abwertung des Gegenüber der eigene Standpunkt als einzig wahrer verstanden wird, dann muss man sich nicht wundern, wie gespalten die Gesellschaft ist. Eine  eklatante Verrohung aufgrund kontinuierlich empfundener Bedrohung ist nur die logische Folge dieses Systems, was den Konsum und finanziellen Wohlstand als Glücksfaktoren in den Vordergrund stellt und den gesellschaftlichen Zusammenhalt dem steten Wettbewerb einer Ellenbogengesellschaft opfert. Und da die etablierte Parteienlandschaft sich außerstande sieht, die Probleme ursächlich zu behandeln, so das die Kapitalkonzentration stetig zunimmt, wird die grundsätzliche Situation künftig keinerlei Besserung erfahren, egal wer von den Parteien die Ägide für sich verbuchen kann und extreme Strömungen werden weiter Zulauf erfahren, während die wahren Verursacher weiterhin auf die Anlaufstellen der vergraulten als Verursacher deuten.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2020)

Du hast doch alle Möglichkeiten deine Stimme nach deinem Gusto einzusetzen, nur du kannst schlecht erwarten, das "alle" deiner Meinung folgen.



> Die Menschen laufen täglich im Hamsterrad unter stetig wachsenden Ansprüchen zur Erhaltung ihres real sinkenden Einkommens, was die stetig wachsende Zahl psychischer Erkrankungen dokumentieren,


Das finde ich immer sehr lustig, was sollen die Leute sagen, die mal wirklich richtige Not, Hunger und Elend erlebt haben, nach dieser Meinung müssten praktisch alle Asylbewerber aus Kriegsgebieten, Psychisch Krank sein und ganz Deutschland in den 1950er Jahren.
Ich glaube eher Einigen ist die Relation abhanden gekommen, wie gut es einem in Deutschland noch selbst mir H IV Einkommen geht, im Vergleich zu 90% und mehr, zum Rest der Welt.
D.h. nicht das ich nicht dagegen bin soziale Aspekte in Deutschland zu verbessern und dafür Besserverdiener zur Kasse zu bitten, nur solchen Leuten wie dir, sind anscheinend jegliche Relationen abhanden gekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Februar 2020)

Sag das mal den Menschen die wegen einer Luxussanierung ihr Heim verlieren und trotz Job nichts finden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und wann begreift ihr AfD Ostler endlich, das wir Westdeutschen, die über 3/4 der Bevölkerung stellen, uns unsere Republik nicht durch Rassisten und Rechtsradikale kaputt machen lassen und hier im Westen ist die AfD bei oder unter 10%!
> Vielleicht wäre es mal besser sich mit den Fakten und Realitäten zu beschäftigen.


1. Komme ich nicht aus dem Osten und habe da auch keine Verwandschaft
2. Bin ich nicht in der AfD und werde da weder eintreten noch die wählen
3. Haben die Westdeutschen bei Landtagswahlen im Osten keine Stimme, wenn sich also die ostdeutschen selbst kaputtmachen wollen können die Wessis nichts gegen unternehmen.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2020)

Aber du wolltest keine Regierung in Thüringen, obwohl es dort  keine geschäftsführende Regierung gibt?

Du bist anscheinend ein noch größerer Anti-Demokrat als ich dachte!


----------



## Eckism (22. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Lasse es Threshold, es sind die einfachsten Grundlagen der Demokratie nicht vorhanden. Es ist halt die neue Singularität der Gesellschaft: "Ich finde es geil, wenn es keine Regierung gibt, Chaos geht mir doch am A rsch vorbei, Hauptsache ich muss nicht 1€ mehr bezahlen, in diesem Fall wohl für die GEZ".
> Das ist halt das neue Verständnis von Demokratie und Gemeinwesen, nur "meine" ureigensten Interessen zählen, alle anderen plus das Gemeinwesen, sind mir Scheiß egal. So etwas kann nur kuriert werden, wenn er mal nach einem Unfall z.B. auf der Trage liegt, und die Krankenschwester sagt, sorry Operation erst in 3 Tagen, weil wir nicht genügend Ärzte haben, da die Regierung nicht arbeiten konnte, vielleicht stehst du es  ja die 3 Tage durch.



Zudem haben wir auch mit Regierung Ärztemangel...sei es nach meinem Unfall(2005), wo ich *14 verdammte Monate* auf einen Termin warten sollte, obwohl ich schmerzen im Knie hatte und immer noch gelegentlich habe, oder die entzündete Wurzel im Backenzahen(2016), die keinen Zahnarzt im Umkreis von 50 Kilometern gejuckt hat, oder der Abzess unterm Arm(2018), wo ich mich nach 2 Wochen Arztsuche in die Notaufnahme gestellt habe und mir scheißegal war, wer das Ding aufschneidet(blödeste Idee ever).
Solange du hier noch irgendwie zum Arzt kriechen kannst, ist das noch nicht so schlimm.
Man kann uns Leuten im östlichen Teil Deutschlands viel vorwerfen, aber das wir Nazis sind gehört nicht dazu.
Und beim Thema GEZ...210€ im Jahr...sind halt 210€ im Jahr...für nix. Für den Großteil hier, ist das ne Menge Geld.


----------



## seahawk (22. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wie denn?
> Wurden doch von Merkel geradezu begrüßt.



Danke, das sagt alles.


----------



## seahawk (22. Februar 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Zudem haben wir auch mit Regierung Ärztemangel...sei es nach meinem Unfall(2005), wo ich *14 verdammte Monate* auf einen Termin warten sollte, obwohl ich schmerzen im Knie hatte und immer noch gelegentlich habe, oder die entzündete Wurzel im Backenzahen(2016), die keinen Zahnarzt im Umkreis von 50 Kilometern gejuckt hat, oder der Abzess unterm Arm(2018), wo ich mich nach 2 Wochen Arztsuche in die Notaufnahme gestellt habe und mir scheißegal war, wer das Ding aufschneidet(blödeste Idee ever).
> Solange du hier noch irgendwie zum Arzt kriechen kannst, ist das noch nicht so schlimm.
> Man kann uns Leuten im östlichen Teil Deutschlands viel vorwerfen, aber das wir Nazis sind gehört nicht dazu.
> Und beim Thema GEZ...210€ im Jahr...sind halt 210€ im Jahr...für nix. Für den Großteil hier, ist das ne Menge Geld.



Deswegen steht die Linke im Osten ja auch gut da. Sie verspricht hier Änderung zu bringen.


----------



## Eckism (22. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Deswegen steht die Linke im Osten ja auch gut da. Sie verspricht hier Änderung zu bringen.



Die Linke war ja bis vor Kurzen noch an der Macht, ist halt nix passiert...soll aber nicht heißen, das man jetzt Adolf Höcke an die Spitze setzen muss...viele Ärzte hier sind schließlich Inder, Osteuropäer usw. Da würden wir uns ja schon wieder selbst verarschen.


----------



## hardwaerevreag (22. Februar 2020)

@Topic: Nein, sie zitiert sich nur selbst


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

Mal sehen, wie dieser Vorschlag aufgenommen und eventuell umgesetzt wird. Das wäre ein starkes Zeichen und eine klare Veränderung zur Vergangenheit. Unsere Demokratie ist merklich wehrhafter als die Weimarer Republik

_" ...  Politiker mehrerer Parteien stellen offen in Frage, ob AfD-Funktionäre im Staatsdienst tätig sein sollten. ..."_
Hanau: "AfD-Funktionaere haben im oeffentlichen Dienst nichts zu suchen" - DER SPIEGEL

Ich stelle mir dabei die Frage, ob nicht alleine ein AfD -Parteibuch ausreicht. Denn die Partei ist offen  radikal und schafelt von Abschaffung der Demokratie. Natürlich sind Berufsverbote auf Basis der politischen Meinung problematisch, siehe Radikalenerlass. Alternativ können verhetzende Aussagen häufiger mit Konsequenzen belegt werden, denn eine Vorstrafe wegen Volksverhetzung macht einen Job im öffentlichen Dienst ebenso unmöglich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Februar 2020)

> _" ...  Politiker mehrerer Parteien stellen offen in Frage, ob AfD-Funktionäre im Staatsdienst tätig sein sollten. ..."_


Das müssen Gerichte und nicht Politiker klären. Wenn es eine Beobachtung der gesamten AfD gibt wird es da Einschränkungen geben, nur nicht an der Wahlurne. Bedenkt man jetzt wie viele AfD-Wähler und -Mitglieder es gibt ist das eher weniger ein Problem für die Leute.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das müssen Gerichte und nicht Politiker klären.


Nein, da reicht ein Erlass der Ministerpräsidenten. Du hast ja gar keine Ahnung. Hast Du noch nie vom Radikalenerlass gehört? Also gegen links wird se etwas in diesem Staate sofort gemacht. Der Erlass war, ist und wird niemals eine gute Lösung sein, und ich will den keinesfalls haben, aber dazu bedarf es keiner Gerichte.
Radikalenerlass – Wikipedia

Mit Gerichten könnten wir heute schon so ziemlich jeden namhaften AfD Politiker wegen Volksverhetzung aburteilen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Februar 2020)

> Mit Gerichten könnten wir heute schon so ziemlich jeden namhaften AfD Politiker wegen Volksverhetzung aburteilen.


Warum Konjunktiv?
Warum wird es denn nicht gemacht?

Bei Wikipedia steht:


> In Bayern muss sich seit 1991 gemäß der _Bekanntmachung der Bayerischen Staatsregierung über die Pflicht zur Verfassungstreue im öffentlichen Dienst_ jeder Bewerber bis heute zudem in einem Fragebogen u. a. erklären[SUP][26][/SUP], ob er Mitglied in einer „extremistischen oder extremistisch beeinflussten“ Organisation ist bzw. war, zu denen etwa Al-Qaida, Scientology, aber auch Die Linke, Die Republikaner und die NPD gerechnet werden[SUP][27][/SUP], oder Mitarbeiter des Ministeriums für Staatssicherheit der DDR war.


Ich wäre da vorsichtig, was du so forderst, denn die Linke war auch mal unter Beobachtung und muss dementsprechend in Bayern auch angegeben werden, die AfD noch nicht (der Flügel wohl schon).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Warum wird es denn nicht gemacht?.


Weil der Maßstab durch jahrelanges Trommelfeuer der Rechtsradikalen verschoben wurde.
Siehe Urteil zu "Drecksfotze". 

Wenn es gesellschaftlich gefordert würde, könnte man die Maßstäbe auch wieder ins
Lot bringen:

Für solche Aussagen hat jenseits der Rechtsextremen wohl niemand im Staate Verständnis:

______________
typischer verfassungsfeindlicher NSAfD Müll:

_„Ich  wünsche mir so sehr einen Bürgerkrieg und Millionen Tote. Frauen,  Kinder. Mir egal. Hauptsache es geht los … Tote, Verkrüppelte. Es wäre  so schön. Ich will auf Leichen pissen und auf Gräbern tanzen._
— Marcel Grauf

_„Brennende Flüchtlingsheime sind kein Akt der Aggression, sondern eine Akt der Verzweiflung gegen Beschlüsse von oben.”_
— Sandro Hersel
Abgeordneter im Landtag Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns, interne Chatprotokolle

_„Wir sollten eine SA gründen und aufräumen.”_
— Andreas Geithe,
Bürgerdeputierter der AfD im Berliner BVV-Ausschuss für Soziales, Senioren, Arbeit und Wirtschaft,
 auf Twitter

_„Das  sagt eine Deutsch-Türkin. Ladet sie mal ins Eichsfeld ein, und sagt ihr  dann, was spezifisch deutsche Kultur ist. Danach kommt sie hier nie  wieder her, und wir werden sie dann auch, Gott sei Dank, in Anatolien  entsorgen können.”_
— Alexander Gauland
 über  Aydan Özoguz live im Fehrsehen


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2020)

Einen Radikalenerlass kommt glaube ich erst dann wirklich gerichtsfest in Frage, wenn die gesammte AfD ein Beobachtungsfall ist, daran arbeiten sie aber hart.
Der Flügel ist gerade vor ein paar Tagen vom reinen Beobachtungsfall, wo ohne nachrichtendienstliche Mittel beobachtet wurde "aufgestiegen", jetzt werden Abgeordnete des Flügels auch mit nachrichtendienstlichen Mitteln beobachtet, insoweit liegt dort klar eine Erhärtung des Tatverdachtes vor, sonst könnte man das nicht durchsetzen. Die AfD hat schon mehrfach dagegen geklagt und ist gescheitert.

Richtig ist das Politiker aller Demokraten den Radikalenerlass nicht mehr ausschließen, sondern aktiv damit drohen (ich fordere das ja selber), umsetzen kann man das Flächendeckend, sobald der Verfassungsschutz die gesammte AfD als Beobachtungsfall einstuft und ihr somit öffentlich die Radikalität bescheinigt. Lange wird das nicht mehr dauern.
Selbst Schäuble sagt das verklausuliert in dem Artikel und der ist kein Schnellschütze und als Bundestagspräsident und Verfassungsorgan, zu einer gewissen Neutralität verpflichtet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Richtig ist das Politiker aller Demokraten den Radikalenerlass nicht mehr ausschließen


Die EU würde das aber zum Glück sofort kassieren ... 

Keine Chance und das ist gut so, Diskutieren kann man natürlich. Alleine das hilft schon. Trotzdem wird das alles, genau wie vor 90 Jahren, die politische  Spaltung der Gesellschaft vorantreiben. Die AfD arbeitet jetzt schon wieder am Opfermythos nach Hanau. Kein Mitleid, keine aufrichtige Distanzierung, nein, es geht nur um_ "jetzt soll UNS das angelastet werden"

_Ja, Meuthen, 
Ihr duldet rassistische Menschenfeinde in Eurer Partei, ihr fördert und unterstützt sie, Ihr setzt verhetzende AfD-Bots ein, die millionenfach das Internet mit rassistischen Lügen fluten. Natürlich habt Ihr Verantwortung, Du Spalter!

Und ja Meuten,
genau so wahnsinnig wie das Manifest der Attentäters sind die überwiegenden Aussagen der AfD-Politiker. Da finden sich Wahnsinnige aus allen Bereichen zusammen und hauen sich gegenseitig auf die Schenkel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle: Internet


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Februar 2020)

> Richtig ist das Politiker aller Demokraten den Radikalenerlass nicht  mehr ausschließen, sondern aktiv damit drohen (ich fordere das ja  selber), umsetzen kann man das Flächendeckend, sobald der  Verfassungsschutz die gesammte AfD als Beobachtungsfall einstuft und ihr  somit öffentlich die Radikalität bescheinigt. Lange wird das nicht mehr  dauern.


Ich vermute die AfD wird dann dichtgemacht, wenn sich dann die Wähler davon verabschieden, da sie beobachtet wird. Es wird aber dann wohl nicht lange dauern bis es eine Nachfolgepartei gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> bis es eine Nachfolgepartei gibt.


Es gibt seit vierzig Jahren "Nachfolgeparteien". Es begann mit der NPD, die fast die 5% Hürde genommen hätte, dann kamen die Republikaner mit Schönhuber, die DVU, die Schill Partei und jetzt die AfD. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die Anstalt - Folge 49 - rechte Netzwerke
> 
> YouTube



Jepp, der Wagner fasst es mal wieder treffend zusammen.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir doch mal ein Zitat, wo die AFD zur Gewalt gegen politisch andersdenkende ausruft? Komischerweise kommt das andersrum doch sehr häufig vor...



"Ich würde niemanden verurteilen, der ein bewohntes Asylantenheim anzündet."  - Marcel Grauf
"Ich wünsche mir so sehr einen Bürgerkrieg und Millionen Tote. Frauen, Kinder. Mir egal. Hauptsache es geht los … Tote, Verkrüppelte. Es wäre so schön. Ich will auf Leichen pissen und auf Gräbern tanzen. ***************************!" - Marcel Grauf
"Immerhin haben wir jetzt so viele Ausländer im Land, dass sich ein Holocaust mal wieder lohnen würde." - Marcel Grauf
"#Abschiebung der #Antifa nach #Buchenwald." - Mirko Welsch
"Wir sollten eine SA gründen und aufräumen!" - Andreas Geithe (auch wenn er behauptet, es wäre der Praktikant bzw. sein böser Zwilling gewesen)
"Brennende Flüchtlingsheime sind kein Akt der Aggression, sondern eine Akt der Verzweiflung gegen Beschlüsse von oben." - Sandro Hersel
"Wenn jemand kommt, und den ganz großen Knüppel rausholt und das damit schafft, innerhalb von zwei Tagen zu beenden, bin ich sofort dabei." - Beatrix von Storch
"Und da hat mein Freund Dr. Gauland 100-prozentig Recht – solche Menschen müssen wir selbstverständlich entsorgen." - Petr Bystron
"Am besten das Pack zurück nach Afrika prügeln." - Dieter Görnert
"Auf der Stelle erschießen, dann wird sich das ganz schnell legen." - Dieter Görnert
"Wir müssen ganz friedlich und überlegt vorgehen, uns ggf. anpassen und dem Gegner Honig ums Maul schmieren aber wenn wir endlich soweit sind, dann stellen wir sie alle an die Wand. […] Grube ausheben, alle rein und Löschkalk oben rauf." - Holger Arppe
"Da muss man einfach ausrasten und erstmal das ganze rotgrüne Geschmeiß aufs Schafott schicken. Und dann das Fallbeil hoch und runter, dass die Schwarte kracht!" - Holger Arppe
"Sie [die Muslime in Deutschland] haben uns den Krieg erklärt. Wir werden sie töten müssen." - Gunnar Witzmann
"Was die Partei jetzt bräuchte, ist ein Anschlag, Anis Amri 2. So was darf man sich natürlich nicht wünschen." - André Barth
"Wie der Islam der äußere Feind, so waren die talmudischen Ghetto-Juden der innere Feind des christlichen Abendlandes." - Wolfgang Gedeon

Das ist selbstverständlich nur ein kleiner Auszug. Jetzt bist erst einmal du an der Reihe ... Welche Abgeordneten welcher Parteien sind dir durch vergleichbare Aussagen gegen ihre politischen bzw. ideologischen Gegner aufgefallen? Beispiele, bitte.



> Du vergleichst hier ernsthaft Täter die aus religiöser Überzeugung handeln? Das sagt einiges über dich aus...



Von mir aus kannst du (recht unbeholfen) versuchen, den Vorwurf zu reflektieren, das ändert jedoch nichts am Sachverhalt: Unabhängig davon, ob eine religiöse oder eine ideologische Indoktrination stattfindet, schuld am Ergebnis ist die Indoktrination - und diese lässt sich nicht dadurch entschuldigen, dass geistig Gestörte und/oder geistig Minderbemittelte besonders empfänglich dafür sind und schneller bereit sind, zur Tat zu schreiten.

Sprich, gegen rechte Indoktrination ist genauso vorzugehen wie gegen islamistische - und natürlich gegen linke, was das angeht. Der neue aktuelle Schwerpunkt ist aber klar rechts, denn aus der Ecke kommen derzeit gehäuft die Motive für schwere Straftaten.



> Ich hab beim Thema GEZ ja schon gemerkt, dass du in einer sehr linken Filterblasenwelt lebst. Aber das hier als politisch unbestechlich darzustellen...



Ganz klar, die Fallberichte PMK sind nicht ausagekräftig, da sie entweder geschönt oder die rechten Fälle alles Lappalien sind. Ich will nicht beurteilen, ob es dich einfach nur überfordert, die Aufschlüsselung nach Art und Schere der Straftaten ebenfalls zu lesen und zu verstehen oder ob generell der Alu-Hut drückt, aber das ist ein paranoides Trauerspiel, abgeschmeckt mit Argumenten ad hominem, weil du offensichtlich nichts Sachliches vorzubringen hast.



> Weil es einfach nicht stimmt? Hat man nach der Wahl von Kemmerich ja gut gesehen, wie du und deine linken Freunde zur Demokratie stehen und wie viele FDP Politiker angegriffen und bedroht wurden... Oder war das seit neustem auch rechtsextreme Gewalt? Eure ideologische Gesinnung ist schon leicht krankhaft muss man sagen. Es wurde zwar niemand getötet (gottseidank), aber das macht die ausufernde Gewalt nicht besser.



Ausufernde Gewalt? Es kam in Thüringen zu *Sachbeschädigung* bei Abgeordnetenbüros *aller* Parteien außer den Grünen. Willst du also dein Geseier nicht lieber noch einmal modifizieren und mich lieber zu einem Grünen als zu einem Linken erklären?  

Noch einmal, damit es auch bei dir auf der Alm ankommt: Innere Sicherheit orientiert sich nicht an selektiver Wahrnehmung, sondern setzt die Schwerpunkte operativ nach Sachlage. Kommt der Terror verstärkt von links wie damals von der RAF, liegt er dort. Kommt er von Islamisten, liegt er bei diesen. Kommt er von recht, rückt das rechte Milieu in den Fokus. Und dazu gehört nun einmal die AfD.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und wann begreift ihr AfD Ostler endlich, das wir Westdeutschen, die über 3/4 der Bevölkerung stellen, uns unsere Republik nicht durch Rassisten und Rechtsradikale kaputt machen lassen und hier im Westen ist die AfD bei oder unter 10%!
> Vielleicht wäre es mal besser sich mit den Fakten und Realitäten zu beschäftigen.



Zur Beschäftigung mit den Fakten und Realitäten gehört allerdings auch die Feststellung der Tatsache, dass die Köpfe der AfD deutlich überwiegend aus den Altbundesländern stammen. Die hier hinter bürgerlicher Fassade versteckte rechte und rassistische Gesinnung soll mit Fußvolk aus dem Osten durchgeboxt werden, weil es dort ein Klima aus Frustration und politischer Missinformation gibt, dass sich zu diesem Zweck hervorragend instrumentalisieren lässt.

Erst soll eine Mehrheit und damit einher gehende Akzeptanz erreicht sein, dann legen auch die hiesigen AfD-Sympathisanten, die sich jetzt noch im konservativen Lager verstecken, die Masken ab. Das war damals mit der NSDAP nicht anders: Erst hat man den Pöbel den Boden bereiten lassen, dann erst kam die Nazi-Schickeria raus und nahm die Zügel offen in die Hand.

Es müssen unbedingt und immer alle Ecken im Blick behalten werden. Nicht nur die, wo es am lautesten poltert.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2020)

Es lässt sich aber nicht einfach so eine Partei zumachen und dann eine Nachfolgering gründen, weil da auch erhebliche finanzielle Aspekte mit reinspielen.
Die Parteigelder vom Staat richten sich nach Wahlergebnissen in Bund und Ländern und das ist mit Abstand das meiste Geld bei allen Parteien und finanzielle Einschränkungen können nur auf dem Weg über das Bundesverfassungsgericht erreicht werden, das geht nicht mit dem Verfassungsschutz und einem Erlass. Insoweit hat die AfD nicht einfach die Möglichkeit, nach einer Einstufung als Beobachtungsfall und extremistische  Partei durch den Verfassungschutz, sich als "neue" Partei aufzustellen, außer sie will hohe 8 Stellige Summen verlieren.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gibt seit vierzig Jahren "Nachfolgeparteien". Es begann mit der NPD, die fast die 5% Hürde genommen hätte, dann kamen die Republikaner mit Schönhuber, die DVU, die Schill Partei und jetzt die AfD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja und?

Das muss nun mal eine Demokratie aushalten.

Die Frage ist jetzt nur,

warum wird denn extrem gewählt?

Das scheint wohl damit zusammenzuhängen,
dass die Anzahl von Losern zunimmt,
welche gar nicht mehr in der Lage sind,
mit normaler Arbeit ihren Lebensstandard halten zu können.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Zur Beschäftigung mit den Fakten und Realitäten gehört allerdings auch die Feststellung der Tatsache, dass die Köpfe der AfD deutlich überwiegend aus den Altbundesländern stammen. Die hier hinter bürgerlicher Fassade versteckte rechte und rassistische Gesinnung soll mit Fußvolk aus dem Osten durchgeboxt werden, weil es dort ein Klima aus Frustration und politischer Missinformation gibt, dass sich zu diesem Zweck hervorragend instrumentalisieren lässt.
> 
> Erst soll eine Mehrheit und damit einher gehende Akzeptanz erreicht sein, dann legen auch die hiesigen AfD-Sympathisanten, die sich jetzt noch im konservativen Lager verstecken, die Masken ab. Das war damals mit der NSDAP nicht anders: Erst hat man den Pöbel den Boden bereiten lassen, dann erst kam die Nazi-Schickeria raus und nahm die Zügel offen in die Hand.
> 
> Es müssen unbedingt und immer alle Ecken im Blick behalten werden. Nicht nur die, wo es am lautesten poltert.



Da gebe ich dir völlig recht und streite das auch gar nicht ab, nur haben und hatten die "Herrschaften" in "Westdeutschland"einen wesentlich schwereren Stand und wesentlich weniger Akzeptanz.
Gerade solche Krisen wie in Thüringen sind m.A. nach in westdeutschen Landtagen eher nicht möglich, da sich dort die Wähler deutlich anders verhalten. In Hamburg kann es morgen passieren das die AfD an der 5% Hürde scheitert, das ist halt ein deutlicher Unterschied zu 20% plus in ostdeutschen Landtagen.

Edit

Die AfD ist kein "Soziales Problem", das ist schon zigfach wissenschaftlich untersucht und festgestellt worden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Februar 2020)

> In Hamburg kann es morgen passieren das die AfD an der 5% Hürde  scheitert, das ist halt ein deutlicher Unterschied zu 20% plus in  ostdeutschen Landtagen.


Das ist Hamburg und eine Großstadt, also eher linksorientiert.
Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn die AfD auf 5% oder weniger kommt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> warum wird denn extrem gewählt?


Darum sage ich auch immer, dass  nicht die Parteien verantworlich sind, sondern die Wähler.


Aber so ist das, in jeder Gruppe gibt es Arschlöcher. Das bemerkt man insbesondere in größeren Firmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Februar 2020)

> Darum sage ich auch immer, dass  nicht die Parteien verantworlich sind, sondern die Wähler.


Und warum machen die das?
Bestimmt nicht weil das das Frühstück nicht geschmeckt hat, sondern weil ihnen viele Dinge nicht mehr passen und die AfD dafür ein Druckmittel ist, weil die anderen Parteien befürchten, dass sie selbst immer weniger Wähler bekommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und warum machen die das?


Weiß ich doch nicht. Z.B. weil es Egoisten sind, weil sie keine Nächstenliebe kennen, weil sie nicht verstehen, was Menschenrechte sind und wem sie nützen, weil sie gerne andere für ihre Fehler verantwortlich machen, weil sie Gewalt geil finden, weil es Rassisten sind, etc.

Ich weiß es nicht. Ich fasse in meinem persönlichem Wertesystem obiges Verhalten oder Teile davon ab einer gewissen Ausprägung mit dem Begriff "Arschloch" zusammen. Das mag als Wort undifferenziert klingen, aber es ist im Einzelfall merklich differenzierter, als es nach außen wirkt.

_„Brennende Flüchtlingsheime sind kein Akt der Aggression, sondern eine Akt der Verzweiflung gegen Beschlüsse von oben.”_ So eine Aussage z.B. reicht mir, um das Verhalten eines Menchens mit dem Begriff "Arschloch" zu belegen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch nicht. Z.B. weil es Egoisten sind, weil sie keine Nächstenliebe kennen, weil sie nicht verstehen, was Menschenrechte sind und wem sie nützen, weil sie gerne andere für ihre Fehler verantwortlich machen, weil sie Gewalt geil finden, weil es Rassisten sind, etc.
> 
> Ich weiß es nicht. Ich fasse in meinem persönlichem Wertesystem obiges Verhalten oder Teile davon ab einer gewissen Ausprägung mit dem Begriff "Arschloch" zusammen. Das mag als Wort undifferenziert klingen, aber es ist im Einzelfall merklich differenzierter, als es nach außen wirkt.
> 
> ...



Ich würde mich dann einfach mal aus deiner Filterblase entfernen und die Leute einfach mal fragen, es sind oft lokale Probleme die dann dazu führen.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir völlig recht und streite das auch gar nicht ab, nur haben und hatten die "Herrschaften" in "Westdeutschland"einen wesentlich schwereren Stand und wesentlich weniger Akzeptanz.



Ich halte dennoch die Wahlergebnisse von BaWü (15,1%), Hessen (13,1%), Rheinland-Pfalz (12,6%) und Bayern (10,2%) für deutlich beunruhigender als 20plus-Ergebnisse in dünn besiedelten ostdeutschen Provinz. Auch ist es ein Unterschied, ob nach 70 Jahren Demokratie und weitestgehender wirtschaftlicher Stabilität oder nach 40 Jahren Diktatur und Mangelwirtschaft und anschließend 30 Jahren ausbleibender "blühender Landschaften" das Demokratieverständnis einer Bevölkerung defizitär ausgeprägt ist bzw. der der politische Kompass Unwucht hat.

Auch wenn die AfD als solche kein soziales Phänomen ist, der Populismus als ihr primäres Instrument ist ein sozialer Hebel: Wer wenig zu erwarten hat, lässt sich leichter von Versprechen nach Wohlstand, Sicherheit etc. einlullen und springt auch leichter darauf an, wenn ihm (vermeintlich) Schuldige an Missständen präsentiert werden.

Das ist der Punkt, wo sich - nach dem Titel dieses Threads schielend - Geschichte eindeutig wiederholt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich würde mich dann einfach mal aus deiner Filterblase entfernen


Ich weiß, ich weiß, diese Filterblase "Verfassung" ist schon wirklich blöd, ich weiß.

Mit wie vielen AfD Wählern soll ich denn noch reden und mir undifferenzierte Grütze, Vorurteile und Rassismus anhören? Ich schnuppere nciht an jeder Mülltonne. Wer AfD wählt will das wählen. Ganz einfach. Lösungen über treten nach ganz unten gibt es bei den neuen Rechtsradikalen keine, keine einzige.

Nachtrag:
Mal wieder ein Beispiel. Wann immer Du mit bekennenden AfD Wählern redest, beginne  viele Sätze mit _"Der Muslime"_

An welchem Punkt soll man ansetzen, wenn die gesamte Schulzeit an diesen Menschen vorbei zogen? Andere Kulturen sagen z.B. _"Alle Chisten sind Kinderficker, ihre Priester leben das vor und verteidigen und oder vertuschen so ein Verhaltenb"_

Wie wirkt so ein Satz auf Dich? Wie eine fundierte Analyse, oder wie pauschales Hinstammeln von Vorurteilen? Und jetzt ünerleg Dir, was Du von typsichen AfD Wählern hört. Und dann bekomm st Du hoffentlich diese einfache Transferleistung hin. Meine Prognose aus Deinen bisherigen Ergüssen ist, dass Du das nicht hinbekommen wirst.

Denk doch z.B. an die Versuche von Don und  mir, dir unsere Demokratie und Deine Einflussoptionen näher zu bringen. Ich behaupte, Du hast es bis heute nicht verstanden und weinst wie das trotzige kleine Kind, dessen Meinung nicht ernst genommen wird. Anstatt die Optionen zu nutzen, die das System bietet. Z.B. sind die Montagsveranstaltungen von Pegida so ein Mittel. Wie wir sehen, ist die überwiegende Mehrheit der Bevölkerung aber gegen den rassistisachen Pegida-Blödsinn. Was passiert also in einer Demokratie? Die überwiegende Mehrheit sagt den Spaltern, dass es Arschlöcher sind und sich schleichen sollen. Das ist Demokratie, man muss auch damit leben, dass man mit seinen Zielen keine Mehrheit bekommt. Insbesondere, wenn man Wege wie in Hanau einsetzt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Februar 2020)

> Denk doch z.B. an die Versuche von Don und  mir, dir unsere Demokratie  und Deine Einflussoptionen näher zu bringen. Ich behaupte, Du hast es  bis heute nicht verstanden und weinst wie das trotzige kleine Kind,  dessen Meinung nicht ernst genommen wird. Anstatt die Optionen zu  nutzen, die das System bietet. Z.B. sind die Montagsveranstaltungen von  Pegida so ein Mittel. Wie wir sehen, ist die überwiegende Mehrheit der  Bevölkerung aber gegen den rassistisachen Pegida-Blödsinn. Was passiert  also in einer Demokratie? Die überwiegende Mehrheit sagt den Spaltern,  dass es Arschlöcher sind und sich schleichen sollen. Das ist Demokratie,  man muss auch damit leben, dass man mit seinen Zielen keine Mehrheit  bekommt. Insbesondere, wenn man Wege wie in Hanau einsetzt.


Ich habe schon mehrfach gesagt, dass ich keine dieser Mittel nutze, weil es nutzlos ist. Ob ich eine Kleinpartei wähle oder nicht ist völlig egal für die Besetzung des Parlaments. Ergo kann ich mit den Weg zum Wahllokal auch sparen. Das mache ich aber nicht, sondern ich wähle ungültig, denn sonst darf ich mir die Moralpredigten meiner Familienmitglieder anhören. 


> Mal wieder ein Beispiel. Wann immer Du mit bekennenden AfD Wählern redest, beginne  viele Sätze mit _"Der Muslime"_


Die stört es eben, dass die anders leben wollen und manchen (eher eine Minderheit) davon alles andere egal ist, ich sage nur die Hochzeiten, bei denen alle Straßen blockiert werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die stört es eben, dass die anders leben wollen


In meiner Kultur, basierend auf vielen unerträglichen preußischen Ansätzen und ebenso vielen fortschrittlichen gab es aber den immer wieder hervorgeholten Satz: _"Jeder soll nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden."
_
Es ist mir doch völlig egal, ob die Leute abgerissene Kleidung tragen und rote Haare haben, ob sie draußen trinken, nicht arbeiten, sich in ihrer Religion freiwillig unterordnen, ob sie das klassische Rollenbild leben, ob die homosexuell sind oder nicht, dass ist mir alles völlig egal. Wichtig ist nur, dass man sich innerhalb der Verfassung und unserer Gesetze bewegt. Und wer das nicht macht, und das machen die meisten AfD-Politiker, das macht Pegida und das machen Rechtsextreme, gehört dafür verurteilt. Sei es durch Gerichte oder durch persönliches Ignorieren.

Dieses Forum ist für mich nur erträglich, weil meine Ignorierliste inzwischen über 100 Spalter groß ist und ich mit deren verfassungsfeindlichen Ergüssen nicht belästigt werden will. Und das, obwohl hier gute Moderatoren weitestgehend aufräumen.


----------



## seahawk (22. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja und?
> 
> Das muss nun mal eine Demokratie aushalten.
> 
> ...



Nö, eher mit dem Internet und der damit verbundenen Änderung der Medienlandschaft sowie der nicht mehr vorhandenen sozialen Kontrolle. Sieht man doch auch außerhalb der Politik. Man stelle sich vor jemand kommt 1990 auf die Idee "Die Erde ist eine Scheibe" und erzählt das in seinem Bekanntenkreis, die lachen die Person aus, sie kann dann in Lexika oder Bücher gucken und wird nichts finden was ihre Theroie unterstützt, in den allermeisten Fällen vergisst die Person den Quatsch schnell wieder. 
Heute hat jemand die Idee, googelt es und findet unzählige Seiten, Videos und Foren mit Menschen, die das auch glauben.  Viele davon gut gemacht ja sogar professionell wissenschaftlich aussehend. Jetzt geht die Person zu ihren Freunden und Freundinnen und zeigt all diese Videos usw. Mit Glück wird sie wieder ausgelacht, aber darauf ist sie ja bereits vorbereitet, denn die Quellen haben ja gesagt, dass die Schlafschaafe der Mehrheit die Wahrheit gar nicht kennen wollen. 

Eine AfD reitet das ja ganz gezielt, denn mit Lügenpresse trennt man inhaltlich Wahrheit und Fakten und kreiert so die gewünschte "Wahrheit".



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich weiß, diese Filterblase "Verfassung" ist schon wirklich blöd, ich weiß.
> 
> Mit wie vielen AfD Wählern soll ich denn noch reden und mir  undifferenzierte Grütze, Vorurteile und Rassismus anhören? Ich  schnuppere nciht an jeder Mülltonne. Wer AfD wählt will das wählen. Ganz  einfach. Lösungen über treten nach ganz unten gibt es bei den neuen  Rechtsradikalen keine, keine einzige.
> 
> ...



Da sind die AfD Wähler gar nicht alleine. Sah man gestern ja auch in den Interviews mit Migranten nach dem Massaker in Hanau. "Die Deutschen werden immer rechter" "Die Deutschen respektieren uns nicht..." " Die Deutschen feinden uns an.." 
Sieht man auch bei den Linken. "Die AfD Wähler...." "Die Neonazis...." 

Man lebt heute in seiner Filterblase und spricht mehr übereinander als miteinander.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Februar 2020)

> Es ist mir doch völlig egal, ob die Leute abgerissene Kleidung und rote  Haare haben, ob sie draueb trinken, nicht arbeiten, sich in ihrer  Religion freiwillig unterordnen, ob sie das klassische Rollenbild leben,  ob die homosexuell sind oder nicht, dass ist mir alles völlig egal.


Wie jemand lebt und wie er aussieht ist mir egal, ist deren Freiheit. Wenn aber dann abends mit dem Mercedes AMG rumgeprozt wird und der Motor auf höchster Drehzahl läuft und die Leute das stört (was verständlich ist) entsteht eben einen Wut auf diese.



> Nö, eher mit dem Internet und der damit verbundenen Änderung der  Medienlandschaft sowie der nicht mehr vorhandenen sozialen Kontrolle.  Sieht man doch auch außerhalb der Politik. Man stelle sich vor jemand  kommt 1990 auf die Idee "Die Erde ist eine Scheibe" und erzählt das in  seinem Bekanntenkreis, die lachen die Person aus, sie kann dann in  Lexika oder Bücher gucken und wird nichts finden was ihre Theroie  unterstützt, in den allermeisten Fällen vergisst die Person den Quatsch  schnell wieder.
> Heute hat jemand die Idee, googelt es und findet unzählige Seiten,  Videos und Foren mit Menschen, die das auch glauben.  Viele davon gut  gemacht ja sogar professionell wissenschaftlich aussehend. Jetzt geht  die Person zu ihren Freunden und Freundinnen und zeigt all diese Videos  usw. Mit Glück wird sie wieder ausgelacht, aber darauf ist sie ja  bereits vorbereitet, denn die Quellen haben ja gesagt, dass die  Schlafschaafe der Mehrheit die Wahrheit gar nicht kennen wollen.


Ich höre schon die Stimmen der SPD im Hintergrund: Wir schalten das Internet aber oder wollen es verstaatlichen oder den Zugang massiv einschränken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Da sind die AfD Wähler gar nicht alleine. Sah man gestern ja auch in den Interviews mit Migranten nach dem Massaker in Hanau. "Die Deutschen werden immer rechter" "Die Deutschen respektieren uns nicht..." " Die Deutschen feinden uns an.."
> Sieht man auch bei den Linken. "Die AfD Wähler...." "Die Neonazis...."
> 
> Man lebt heute in seiner Filterblase und spricht mehr übereinander als miteinander.


Ich habe auch mit keinem Wort erwähnt, dass andere Gruppen das nicht machen. Es ist aber in keinen Fall Basis für Politik jenseits des populisitischen Rahmens. Darum geht es.

Und es ist für mich eine andere Diskussion, ab potenzielle Täter_ "alle totschlagen"_ wollen, oder ob potenzielle Opfer ihre Angst formulieren. Frauen haben auch Angst vor Männern, wenn sie nachts durch den Park gehen, wohl wissend, dass nicht jeder Mann ein Ungeheuer ist. Über diese Ängste reden, kann man trotzdem.

Ich rede auch gerne über Ängste vor anderen Religionen oder Lebensweisen. Die Frage ist, wie. Und mit einem gröhlendem Pegida-Mob beginne ich keine sachliche Diskussion mehr. Da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich halte dennoch die Wahlergebnisse von BaWü (15,1%), Hessen (13,1%), Rheinland-Pfalz (12,6%) und Bayern (10,2%) für deutlich beunruhigender als 20plus-Ergebnisse in dünn besiedelten ostdeutschen Provinz. Auch ist es ein Unterschied, ob nach 70 Jahren Demokratie und weitestgehender wirtschaftlicher Stabilität oder nach 40 Jahren Diktatur und Mangelwirtschaft und anschließend 30 Jahren ausbleibender "blühender Landschaften" das Demokratieverständnis einer Bevölkerung defizitär ausgeprägt ist bzw. der der politische Kompass Unwucht hat.
> 
> Auch wenn die AfD als solche kein soziales Phänomen ist, der Populismus als ihr primäres Instrument ist ein sozialer Hebel: Wer wenig zu erwarten hat, lässt sich leichter von Versprechen nach Wohlstand, Sicherheit etc. einlullen und springt auch leichter darauf an, wenn ihm (vermeintlich) Schuldige an Missständen präsentiert werden.
> 
> Das ist der Punkt, wo sich - nach dem Titel dieses Threads schielend - Geschichte eindeutig wiederholt.



Ich bin soweit bei dir, sehe aber auch eine rückläufige Tendenz, da Baden Württenberg und  Rheinland-Pfalz sozusagen 2016 direkt nach der Grenzöffnung 2015 stattgefunden haben. Bei den Bayern gab es schon deutlich weniger.
Hessen war schon immer, auch in der alten BRD ein Problem, selbst ich als CDU Mitglied würde mich nur äußerst ungern in dem Lanstrich-Dreieck zwischen Gießen, Fulda und Kassel bewegen, das wird nicht umsonst von den übrigen Hessen sehr undiplomatisch beschrieben und war schon immer eine Hochburg stramm rechter Menschen.
Insoweit warten wir mal die nächsten westdeutschen Wahlen ab, sollte es bei den Stimmen der AfD bleiben oder sie sogar wachsen, bin auch ich mehr als beunruhigt, ich glaube aber das es mess- und spürbar weniger werden.


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Durch derartige Aussagen wird man die AfD gerade noch stärken. Die Leute da wollen sich einfach nicht mehr länger von den Wessis als Deppen bezeichnen lassen, wann versteht ihr ds endlich.


Und man sollte auch Leute die besoffen Auto fahren nicht als Idioten bezeichnen sonst machen die das erst Recht. Deine Hetze gegen die Linke stärkt übrigens die Linke.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Februar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und man sollte auch Leute die besoffen Auto fahren nicht als Idioten bezeichnen sonst machen die das erst Recht. Deine Hetze gegen die Linke stärkt übrigens die Linke.



Wo hetze ich denn gegen die Linke?
Ich sage das sind Sozialisten, sind sie ja auch, denn man strebt einen "demokratischen" Sozialismus an.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wo hetze ich denn gegen die Linke?
> Ich sage das sind Sozialisten, sind sie ja auch, denn man strebt einen "demokratischen" Sozialismus an.



Lass sie doch anstreben was sie wollen. Aktuell gibt es dafür keine Mehrheit im Bund und daher ist es Wumpe, was sie fordern.

guck dir Merz an. Der hatte in den 90ern gegen die Bestrafung von Vergewaltigung in der Ehe gestimmt.
Begründet hat er das damit, dass die Ehe an Wert verlöre, wenn Frauen ihren Partner vor Gericht bringen könnten.
Dann macht er immer wieder Stimmung gegen gleichgeschlechtliche Partnerschaften.
Wieso faselt der also was von "Aufbruch und Erneuerung"?


----------



## seahawk (22. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mit keinem Wort erwähnt, dass andere Gruppen das nicht machen. Es ist aber in keinen Fall Basis für Politik jenseits des populisitischen Rahmens. Darum geht es.
> 
> Und es ist für mich eine andere Diskussion, ab potenzielle Täter_ "alle totschlagen"_ wollen, oder ob potenzielle Opfer ihre Angst formulieren. Frauen haben auch Angst vor Männern, wenn sie nachts durch den Park gehen, wohl wissend, dass nicht jeder Mann ein Ungeheuer ist. Über diese Ängste reden, kann man trotzdem.
> 
> Ich jede auch gerne über Ängste vor anderen Religionen oder Lebensweisen. Die Frage ist, wie. Und mit einem gröhlendem Pegida-Mob beginne ich keine sachliche Diskussion mehr. Da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren.



Die AfD Anhänger haben mehr Angst als die meisten Menschen. Sie haben Angst um ihren sozialen Status, sie haben Angst um ihre Weltsicht, sie haben Angst abgehängt zu werden, sie haben Angst dass ihn jemand etwas wegnimmt. Vor allem haben sie Angst davor, dass andere erkennen wie schwach sie sind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die AfD Anhänger haben mehr Angst als die meisten Menschen. Sie haben Angst um ihren sozialen Status, sie haben Angst um ihre Weltsicht, sie haben Angst abgehängt zu werden, sie haben Angst dass ihn jemand etwas wegnimmt. Vor allem haben sie Angst davor, dass andere erkennen wie schwach sie sind.



Die Angst vor der Enteignung kann ich verstehen, immerhin faselt schon die SPD davon.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Angst vor der Enteignung kann ich verstehen, immerhin faselt schon die SPD davon.



Ein Hartz 4 Empfänger, der die Afd wählt, hat Angst vor Enteignung?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Hartz 4 Empfänger, der die Afd wählt, hat Angst vor Enteignung?



Nein, aber ein einfacher Arbeiter hat davor Angst, dass dann die Wohnung dann staatlich wird und vergammelt, so wie vieles sobald es in Staatshand ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die AfD Anhänger haben mehr Angst als die meisten Menschen. Sie haben Angst um ihren sozialen Status, sie haben Angst um ihre Weltsicht, sie haben Angst abgehängt zu werden, sie haben Angst dass ihn jemand etwas wegnimmt. Vor allem haben sie Angst davor, dass andere erkennen wie schwach sie sind.


Und damit kommen wir zum Unterschied. Frauen formulieren ihre Angst und suchen Alternativen, z.B. beleuchtete Wege anstatt dunkle Parks oder gehen in Gemeinschaft und nicht alleine, sie nehmen Taxis, etc. Hörst Du von Frauen _"Alle Männer müssen eingesperrt werden" _und würden solche Frauen ernst genommen werden? Ich mache das hier aus Spaß an der Provokation ab und zu und als Spiegel gegen Rechtsradikale. Die Reaktionen darauf sind eindeutig

Wenn also der typische AfD-Wähler, anstatt pauschal andere verantwortlich zu machen und anzugreifen, seine Ängste formulieren würde, könnte man darüber ja reden. Aber Ängste wie_ "wir werden umgevolkt"_ sind so absurd und aus der Luft gegriffen, dass es wie mit Kinder ist, die aus Angst vor Drachen nicht in den Keller gehen wollen. Wo soll man da ansetzen mit einer Diskussion? Bei Kindern hilft Stückweises konfrontieren mit der Situation, bei Erwachsenen helfen Therapien.

Hast Du schon einmal versucht, mit Frauen über ihre Ängst in dunklen Gasse zu reden und hast Du es geschafft, sie zu überzeugen, dass dort keine Gefahr ist? Das funktioniert bei Ängsten nicht. Darum, und Du beschreibst es ja treffend, lohnt keine Diskussion mit angstgetriebenen AfD-Wählern, weil man Ängste selten mit Argumenten verändern kann. Da helfen langwierige Therapien, keine Diskussionen.

Das Problem ist doch nicht, dass die Menschen Ängste haben, sondern dass sie andere verbal angreifen, verprügeln, deren Häuser anzünden oder meucheln. Und da hört der Spaß dann auf und die Diskussion auch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Februar 2020)

> Aber Ängste wie_ "wir werden umgevolkt"_ sind so absurd und aus der  Luft gefriffen, dass es wie mit Kinder ist, die aus Angst vor Drachen  nicht in den Keller gehen wollen. Wo soll man da ansetzen mit einer  Diskussion? Bei Kindern hilft Stückweises konfrontieren mit der  Situation, bei Erwachsenen helfen Therapien.


Als ob die sich einer staatlichen Therapie unterziehen.
Es ist einfach eine Veränderung, die einem nicht passt. Da man nichts legal gegen machen kann versucht man es über eine Partei, die das machen will.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, aber ein einfacher Arbeiter hat davor Angst, dass dann die Wohnung dann staatlich wird und vergammelt, so wie vieles sobald es in Staatshand ist.



Hä? Die  Wohnung wird verstaatlicht?
Meine Fresse -- hör endlich auf irgendwelche kruden Verschwörungstheorien bei Youtube zu gucken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hä? Die  Wohnung wird verstaatlicht?
> Meine Fresse -- hör endlich auf irgendwelche kruden Verschwörungstheorien bei Youtube zu gucken.



In Berlin will man Wohnungen verstaatlichen, das ist keine Verschwörungstheorie sondern unter linken Regierungen Realität, ob man durchkommt - ich hoffe nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2020)

Du erzählst einfach Blödsinn!
Bitte Belege, das man in Berlin Wohnungen verstaatlichen will und vor allen dingen wie das gehen soll!

Man will höchstens Eigentümer von leerstehenden Wohnungen oder unbebauten Gundstücken zum Vermieten oder Verkaufen zwingen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Februar 2020)

Steigende Mieten: Berliner SPD offen fuer Enteignungen - WELT


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2020)

Also doch Fake News von dir, es wird bei der Berliner SPD darüber gestritten und diskutiert und es gibt keinen Beschluss, dazu muss man auch noch den Koalitionspartner (Grüne)Fragen und zum Schluss kommen dann die Gerichte ins Spiel.
In einem Ortsverband kann man eine Menge diskutieren oder wünschen, ich lese hier nirgends etwas von umsetzen und einer strikten Weigerung der Parteiführung um den Bürgermeister.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Steigende Mieten: Berliner SPD offen fuer Enteignungen - WELT



Hast du dir das überhaupt mal durchgelesen?
Selbst wenn man die Gesellschaften enteignet, muss damit gerechnet werden, dass Berlin Milliarden an Entschädigung bezahlen müsste.
Da ist es einfacher, den Gesellschaften die Wohnungen wieder abzukaufen oder eben neue Wohnungen bauen zu lassen, die dann der Stadt Berlin gehören.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du dir das überhaupt mal durchgelesen?
> Selbst wenn man die Gesellschaften enteignet, muss damit gerechnet werden, dass Berlin Milliarden an Entschädigung bezahlen müsste.
> Da ist es einfacher, den Gesellschaften die Wohnungen wieder abzukaufen oder eben neue Wohnungen bauen zu lassen, die dann der Stadt Berlin gehören.



Wie gesagt, ich halte das auch mit Entschädigungen für ein No-Go, auch wenn es gesetzlich unter bestimmten Umständen möglich ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also doch Fake News von dir


Wenn man nicht weiß, was demokratische Gestaltungsprozesse sind, entsteht so ein Humbug.
Und damit repräsentiert der zitierte Mitforist vermutlich 90% der Deutschen. Das ist das Drama


----------



## Mahoy (22. Februar 2020)

Es ist ja auch ein Unterschied, ob man auf Krampf verstaatlicht oder ob man vor Jahrzehnten fahrlässig erfolgte Privatisierungen wieder zurücknehmen will.
Um die Jahrtausendwende herum hielten es die Bundesregierung und viele Städte und Gemeinden noch für eine grandiose Idee, kommunale Wohnungs(bau)gesellschaften en masse zu privatisieren. Heute merken sie, dass damit Misswirtschaft getrieben wird und viele der privaten Eigner lieber spekulieren oder sich doch zumindest um die raren Spitzenverdiener als Mieter wetteifern, als bezahlbaren Wohnraum für den Durchschnitts- oder gar Geringverdiener zu schaffen.

Die Realität sieht nämlich ganz anders aus: Wohnraum vergammelt in privater Hand, weil man das Spekulationsobjekt nicht durch Vermietung binden möchte oder weil nur in Prestige-Lagen investiert wird und alle anderen Objekte eher Ballast sind, bei denen notwendige Sanierungen so lange zurückgestellt werden, wie es der Gesetzgeber gerade so noch durchgehen lässt.

In öffentlicher Hand wird zwar auch nur das Nötige gemacht, aber es wird gemacht. Und zwar laut Gesetz zeitnah und mit voller Reinvestition, da ja kein Gewinndruck besteht. Da genügt für menschenwürdigen, bezahlbaren Wohnraum.

Um zum Ziel von Enteignungen zu werden, muss man als Eigentümer vermietbarer Immobilien entsprechende Umfangs (!) schon viel Schindluder mit selbigen getrieben haben. Das trifft de facto nur Spekulanten und ich kann es nur wiederholen: Was Enteignungen angeht, muss der kleine Immobilienbesitzer vor sozialen Motiven keine Angst haben, wohl aber vor wirtschaftlichen. Wenn in Deutschland Häuschen im Grünen enteignet oder ganze Ortschaften platt gemacht wurden, steckte noch nie der soziale Gedanke dahinter.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, aber ein einfacher Arbeiter hat davor Angst, dass dann die Wohnung dann staatlich wird und vergammelt, so wie vieles sobald es in Staatshand ist.



Hat ja auch mit der Pflege" gut Funktionert "als man es in 1995 für die Freie Markt geöffnet hat..  dein Neoliberale Traum.

YouTube

YouTube
(Das lief vor paar jahren und es hat sich nichts verändert ) ^^


Gewinne statt Gemeinwohl: Der Profit mit der Pflege | tagesschau.de
https://www.pflegenotstand-stoppen....e/hintergrund/Pflegebroschur_09-17_web_1_.pdf
Pflegebranche - Profit oder Wohlfahrt?  (Archiv)
https://www.welt.de/finanzen/immobi...imen-laesst-sich-reichlich-Profit-machen.html
https://www.zeit.de/wirtschaft/2018-06/altenpflege-pflegeheime-betreiber-private-investoren

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7V3n05T7tM


Hoffe die Babyboomer Generation wählen dementsprechend, ihr seid die nächsten und euch wird es hart treffen 

Größte Bevölkerungsgruppe in deutschland


Geht es den Leuten Schlechter..gibt es mehr Geld(Pflegestufe geht höher), pflegt ein Heim einen Bewohner gesünder verdient man sehr weniger  


Und für die Groß Investoren ist das eine Todsichere Sache,

Nachschub kommt immer und in Zukunft wird es mehr pflegebedürftige menschen geben und falls die Alten ihre Eigenanteil nicht zahlen  können, bezahlt Sozialamt(vater staat) geld kommt so oder so ^^


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> [...]wie mit Kinder ist, die aus Angst vor Drachen nicht in den Keller gehen wollen.



Bei manchen wohnt der/die sogar in derselben Wohnung *scnr*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Bei manchen wohnt der/die sogar in derselben Wohnung *scnr*


Die Gefahr ist realer, als viele linksgrünversiffte Weltverbesserer glauben. Es doch schon los!
Jetzt ist es passiert! Nazi, der immer vor Bevoelkerungsaustausch warnte, wurde durch Marokkaner ersetzt


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. Februar 2020)

Ich wollte eher auf Teil 2 seines Zitates eingehen, habs angepasst.

Aber der Postillion passt auch wieder wie das Auge auf die Faust


----------



## HardwareHighlander (22. Februar 2020)

Interessant wie die Tat wiederinstrumentalisiert wird, die eigene Mutter erschießen ist ja das typische Verhalten eines Rechtsradikalen...
Scheint eher ein rechter irrer paranoider Verschwörungstheoretiker gewesen zu sein.
Was man da so liest, wäre das eher ein Kanditat für eine dauerhafte Anstalt/Sicherungsverwahrung gewesen, vielleicht auch schizophren, er glaubte Teil einer Verschwörung zu sein, das hat ne neue Qualität.

Waffenrecht verschärfen, psychologische backroundprüfung wäre da angesagt.


----------



## seahawk (22. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Gefahr ist realer, als viele linksgrünversiffte Weltverbesserer glauben. Es doch schon los!
> Jetzt ist es passiert! Nazi, der immer vor Bevoelkerungsaustausch warnte, wurde durch Marokkaner ersetzt



Wenn das möglich wäre, es wäre wunderbar.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Interessant wie die Tat wiederinstrumentalisiert wird, die eigene Mutter erschießen ist ja das typische Verhalten eines Rechtsradikalen...



Vielleicht wollte die Mutter ihn aufhalten oder wollte sich an die Polizei wenden und er hat sie deswegen umgebracht.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (22. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollte die Mutter ihn aufhalten oder wollte sich an die Polizei wenden und er hat sie deswegen umgebracht.



Sicherlich möglich, ändert auch wenig daran, dass der Typ schizophren war und nicht wirklich in dieses rechtsradikale Schema passt - das merkt man auch, wenn man sich seine Website ansieht, lauter völlig alberner VT-Mist  aka Aldebaran.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Sicherlich möglich, ändert auch wenig daran, dass der Typ schizophren war und nicht wirklich in dieses rechtsradikale Schema passt - das merkt man auch, wenn man sich seine Website ansieht, lauter völlig alberner VT-Mist  aka Aldebaran.



Rechte Spinner laufen immer irgendwelchen Verschwörungen hinterher und lassen sich von anderen verblenden.
Wo willst du da die Grenze ziehen?
Nur weil er auch anderen Verschwörungen offen war, war er plötzlich nicht rechts?


----------



## HardwareHighlander (22. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Rechte Spinner laufen immer irgendwelchen Verschwörungen hinterher und lassen sich von anderen verblenden.Wo willst du da die Grenze ziehen?



Er meinte Teil einer Verschwörung zu sein, nicht gegen eine Verschwörung anzukämpfen, die er sieht.
Dass der damit legal eine Waffe tragen durfte - ist hier wohl eher das Problem.



Threshold schrieb:


> Nur weil er auch anderen Verschwörungen offen war, war er plötzlich nicht rechts?



Wo habe ich gesagt, dass er nicht rechts sei?
Der war rechts, aber eben auch geisteskrank, da hat sich die AfD schon teilweise richtig positioniert, auch wenn er sicherlich rechts war.
Die anderen Parteien nutzen aber dieses Massaker um sich wieder zu profilieren und das der AfD in die Schuhe zu schieben. Makaber, genauso wenn die AfD mal wieder wenn jemand in eine Menschenmasse fährt, sofort Merkel die Schuld in die Schuhe schiebt.

Video: Hanau-Taeter kontaktierte Detektei | hessenschau.de | TV-Sendung


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2020)

Die AfD trägt mit ihren hetzerischen und rassistischen Narrativen genau die gleiche Verantwortung wie Hassprediger bei den Islamisten, ist haargenau das gleiche nur im unterschiedlichen Gewande.

Jedes Kleinkind kann genau sehen, das rechtsradikale Gewalt und das sogar mit Toten, seit dem erstarken der AFD und der massiven Verbreitung ihrer rassistischen und rechtsradikalen Hetze sprunghaft in Deutschland zugenommen hat, das sind belegte Fakten und da kann sich niemand rausreden, nur weil einer der Täter wohl nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun hatte, war er trotzdem ein Rassist und hat ausgerechnet jetzt zugeschlagen, wo diese Meinungen einen öffentlichen politischen Arm haben.

Das wäre genauso, als wenn sich bei einem IRA Sympathisanten der 10 Protestanten umlegt, sich hinterher herausstellt, er hatte nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun und deshalb wäre die IRA nicht mitverantwortlich.
Genau das gleiche gilt analog für einem Islamisten der bei der Tat Allahu Akbar schreit, da können sich islamistische Hassprediger hinterher auch nicht der Mitverantwortung entziehen und auf geistige Unzurechnungsfähigkeit plädieren, so läuft das nicht mit der Verantwortung für Hass, den man in die Welt setzt!


----------



## Sparanus (22. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Sicherlich möglich, ändert auch wenig daran, dass der Typ schizophren war und nicht wirklich in dieses rechtsradikale Schema passt - das merkt man auch, wenn man sich seine Website ansieht, lauter völlig alberner VT-Mist  aka Aldebaran.



Ich glaube auch, dass er krank war. Aber das schließt Rechtsextremismus ja nicht aus.

Aber egal, selbst wenn es nichts mit seiner politischen Einstellung zu tun hatte gab es genügend andere Fälle in denen geistig gesunde (klinisch) Rechtsextreme getötet haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Februar 2020)

Der ist in der Linkspartei und unterstützt gleichzeitig die rechtsextreme Identitäre Bewegung.
https://twitter.com/tomradtkede/status/1231242794192326656



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der ist in der Linkspartei und unterstützt gleichzeitig die rechtsextreme Identitäre Bewegung.
> https://twitter.com/tomradtkede/status/1231242794192326656



Jepp, der junge Mann ist politisch links und anscheinend dumm wie ein Sack Badewannenstöpsel. Um festzustellen, ob da eine pathologische Störung vorliegt, bin ich nicht kompetent, allerdings bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass der linke Aspekt seiner offenbar etwas wirren Ideologie keine gewalttätige Note enthält.

Sprich, der Bursche beabsichtigt weder, noch wäre er in der Lage, ein Massaker an Menschen zu verüben, die dem gängigen Feindbild der Linken entsprechen. Da fehlt irgendwie die Parallele zu Tobias R..

Wenn es allerdings nur darum ging aufzuzeigen, dass es auch im linken Spektrum Bekloppte gibt - dieser statistisch selbstverständlichen Feststellung widersprechen hoffentlich nicht einmal Linke selbst, wenn sie nicht zufällig zu besagten Bekloppten gehören.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (23. Februar 2020)

Radtke ist ja auch ein Troll der Rechten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Radtke ist ja auch ein Troll der Rechten.



Woher hast du das?
Ironie?


----------



## HardwareHighlander (23. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Woher hast du das?



Schau dir mal seine Beiträge auf Twitter an, dann kommst du selber drauf.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Februar 2020)

Hier ersetzt er Stalin: https://twitter.com/tomradtkede/status/1224583366827290624
Hier geht er auf die IB ein: https://twitter.com/tomradtkede/status/1230883514352095232
Könnte wirklich so eine Art Troll sein, so von der Partei DIE PARTEI.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, aber ein einfacher Arbeiter hat davor Angst, dass dann die Wohnung dann staatlich wird und vergammelt, so wie vieles sobald es in Staatshand ist.


Nö. Der hat Angst davor, dass seine Wohung verscherbelt wird und er bald in die Vorstadt ziehen darf weil er sich seiner alten Wohnung die Miete nicht mehr leisten kann


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Jepp, der junge Mann ist politisch links und anscheinend dumm wie ein Sack Badewannenstöpsel.


Nichts von dem. Ich habe mir in Ruhe seine Twitter Beiträge durchgelesen und es ist eindeutig ein U-Boot der Identitären Bewegung. Kann man machen, sagt aber viel über das Demokratieverständnis der Rechtsextremen aus. Es geht um Zerstören, damals wie heute.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Februar 2020)

Für mich sieht das einfach nach nem Idioten aus.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Februar 2020)

Auch wenn mich das Gesamtergebnis von Hamburg nicht wirklich freut, das die AfD aber anscheinend rausgeflogen ist, ist mir dann doch einen Champus wert.

Prost!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch wenn mich das Gesamtergebnis von Hamburg nicht wirklich freut, das die AfD aber anscheinend rausgeflogen ist, ist mir dann doch einen Champus wert.
> 
> Prost!



Relevant ist vor allem die absolute Anzahl an AfD-Wählern. Hamburg ist eine Großstadt, eher links orientiert, sieht man ja an den Umfragen, daher würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn die AfD es da nicht reinschafft. Es ist aber noch nicht alles ausgezählt und die FDP könnte auch noch scheitern.Von daher, warten wir ab.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Februar 2020)

Du kannst das ja halten wie ein Dachdecker, aber die Hamburger Bürgeschaftswahl 2015 (15. Februar) war deutlich vor der Grenzöffnung und dem erstarken der AfD, und es war das erste westdeutsche Landesparlament in das die AfD eingezogen ist.
Fünf Jahre später haben wir es mit einer Polarisierung der Gesellschaft zu tun, mit Hetze und Rassismus, plus erstarkter rechtextremer Gewalt und somit ist es ein mehr als gutes Zeichen, wenn die AfD rausfliegt, Großstadt hin oder her, zeigt es doch deutlich, das dort wo Migranten in großer Anzahl leben, die Leute wesentlich besser mit Integration zu recht kommen, als es die AfD mit ihrer Hetze und Polarisierung propagiert!
In Hamburg dürften mehr Migranten und Flüchtlinge leben, als in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Brandenburg, Sachsen-Anhalt, Thüringen und Sachsen zusammen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du kannst das ja halten wie ein Dachdecker, aber die Hamburger Bürgeschaftswahl 2015 (15. Februar) war deutlich vor der Grenzöffnung und dem erstarken der AfD, und es war das erste westdeutsche Landesparlament in das die AfD eingezogen ist.
> Fünf Jahre später haben wir es mit einer Polarisierung der Gesellschaft zu tun, mit Hetze und Rassismus, plus erstarkter rechtextremer Gewalt und somit ist es ein mehr als gutes Zeichen, wenn die AfD rausfliegt, Großstadt hin oder her, zeigt es doch deutlich, das dort wo Migranten in großer Anzahl leben, die Leute wesentlich besser mit Integration zu recht kommen, als es die AfD mit ihrer Hetze und Polarisierung propagiert!


Es hängt mit verschiedenen Dingen zusammen. Einerseits war Hamburg schon immer links orientiert, FDP und CDU nie besonders stark.
Die AfD kam damals knapp rein, jetzt vielleicht knapp raus, groß geändert haben sich die Wählerzahlen aber wohl nicht, dafür aber die Wahlbeteiligung.
In den Großstädten ist das allgemein zu beobachten. Ob die AfD da jetzt drin oder draußen ist, ist für die Bundes-AfD wenig relevant. Die hat ihr Klientel eher im Osten und auf dem Land statt in westdeutschen Großstädten.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Februar 2020)

Auf Welt .de sieht man nach paar Tagen von Hanau.  wieder die rechten Posten

Hamburg-Wahl: SPD vor Gruenen, CDU auf Allzeittief, AfD unter fuenf Prozent - WELT


----------



## Don-71 (23. Februar 2020)

Wenn die AfD rausfliegt ist es eine deutliche Niederlage für diese Partei, die seit September 2015 ständig herumschreit das ihr Wähler Scharenweise zulaufen, anscheinend haben sie in Hamburg in 5 Jahren und der Flüchtlingskrise der letzten Jahre keine neuen Wähler gewinnen können. Außerdem ist ein Rausfliegen aus einem Landtag immer eine besonders sichtbare und auch finanziell herbe Niederlage. Gibt wesentlich weniger "Parteigeld" vom Staat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2020)

Und in Hamburg könnte die SPD mit den Linken zusammen gute Politik machen. Warten wir es ab


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Februar 2020)

Klar, es ist eine Niederlage, aber die wird die AfD verkraften können.
Die Grünen flogen 2016 auch in MV aus dem Landtag und es sie nicht in die Bedeutungslosigkeit befördert.
In der Politik ändern sich eben Dinge, jetzt hat die AfD eben einen Verlust von einem Prozentpunkt bekommen und fliegt in HH raus, aber das wird die gerade im Osten nicht bremsen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und in Hamburg könnte die SPD mit den Linken zusammen gute Politik machen. Warten wir es ab



Zusammen mit Tom Radtke am besten, siehe meinen Post zu dem von gestern.
EDIT: SPD und Linke reichen wahrscheinlich nicht für eine absolute Mehrheit.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Februar 2020)

@Rotkaeppchen

Meine Liebe,

wo lebst du eigentlich?
Herr Tschentscher hat sich mehr als deutlich (eher maximal) von der neuen Bundes SPD Spitze abgesetzt und jeden Auftritt von "linken" SPD Leuten für unerwünscht erklärt und er steht eindeutig in der Tradition von Olaf Scholz und jetzt fabulierst du von einer SPD Linken Regierung? Manchmal muss ich echt an deinem politischen Instinkt zweifeln.

@DJKuhpisse

Doch es reicht von den Mandaten für SPD und Linke, wird aber mit 100% Sicherheit nicht passieren und das weiß auch jeder, der den Wahlkampf verfolgt hat und sich mit der Hamburger SPD und Herrn Tschentscher befasst hat. Der will garantiert null mit den Linken koalieren.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es hängt mit verschiedenen Dingen zusammen. Einerseits war Hamburg schon immer links orientiert, FDP und CDU nie besonders stark.



Hast du was verpasst?
Wann hat Ole von Beust (CDU) noch mal in Hamburg regiert? 
Ach ja, fast 10 Jahre lang, bis 2010. Darunter mit der eher rechts orientierten Partei von Roland Schill.
Was hat von Beust so gemacht? Er hat Krankenhäuser privatisiert. Er hat den Hamburger Hafen privatisiert. 
Er hat die Energieversorgung an Vattenfall verkauft.
Dann hat er den Arsch zusammen gekniffen und den Posten Christoph Ahlhaus abgegeben, der dann gegen Olaf Scholz sank und klanglos unterlag und 20 Prozentpunkte verlor.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Manchmal muss ich echt an deinem politischen Instinkt zweifeln.


Lass Dich überraschen. Grüne und SPD wurden in den letzten Jahre harte Konkurrenten


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Lass Dich überraschen. Grüne und SPD wurden in den letzten Jahre harte Konkurrenten



Genauso wie die SPD und Union im Bund. Trotzdem regieren sie zusammen. 
Grüne, Link und CDU wäre doch was.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Grüne, Link und CDU wäre doch was.



Ja, auf Bundesebene der totale Untergang.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ja, auf Bundesebene der totale Untergang.



Die CDU wird sich demnächst häufiger in die Rolle des Juniorpartners einreihen müssen.
Und wenn man noch an den Fleischtrögen hängen will, muss man Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Lass Dich überraschen. Grüne und SPD wurden in den letzten Jahre harte Konkurrenten


Kann sein, aber in dieser Stadt in dieser Situation ist es halt nichts was ansatzweise realistisch erscheint.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch wenn mich das Gesamtergebnis von Hamburg nicht wirklich freut, das die AfD aber anscheinend rausgeflogen ist, ist mir dann doch einen Champus wert.
> 
> Prost!


Nach der 4te Hochrechnung hat die AFD 5,2 Prozent


----------



## HardwareHighlander (23. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die AfD trägt mit ihren hetzerischen und rassistischen Narrativen genau die gleiche Verantwortung wie Hassprediger bei den Islamisten, ist haargenau das gleiche nur im unterschiedlichen Gewande.



Jetzt übertreiben wir mal wieder maßlos. Ich kann mich an keinen einzige AfD Rede erinnern, die irgendwie auf Gewalt gegen Asylanten anspielt, sondern schlicht auf Abschiebung, striktere Einwanderungsbedingungen, wieder mehr Kinder von Bürgern mit deutschem Pass.
Der Migrationshintergrund kann gerne ein Europäischer, Asiatischer, Amerikanischer oder sonst was sein, aber kriminelles Gelumpe muss man sich hier nicht herholen, da bin ich ganz auf CDU Linie aus den 90zigern.
Es darf schlicht nicht mehr so weitergehen, ansonsten wird der Kampf Links gegen Rechts immer unschöner ausgefochten. Kann wie gesagt niemand brauchen.

Warum hat der Irre wohl in der Shisha-Bar geschossen? Kripo-Beamtin: Shisha-Bars sind gefaehrlich

Flüchtlingswellen gezielt mit Realpolitik beenden, Kriege beenden, aufhören mit Regime Changes und endlich mehr Hartz 4, bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen, Wohnraum oder weiß der Geier. Das ist alles möglich.
Hier in Essen hat das Jobcenter die Kleiderkammer für Hartz 4 Empfänger geschlossen, aushelfen tun Ehrenamtler. Das ist eine Schande für Deutschland.
Man muss aufhören arm und arm gegeneinander auszuspielen und jetzt wo das Internet da ist, können sich die Unzufriedenen eben besser vernetzen, dann muss man eben auch mehr für die Leute tun.
Die SPD(CDU verlieren ja nicht umsonst Stimmen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Jedes Kleinkind kann genau sehen, das rechtsradikale Gewalt und das sogar mit Toten, seit dem erstarken der AFD und der massiven Verbreitung ihrer rassistischen und rechtsradikalen Hetze sprunghaft in Deutschland zugenommen hat..



Aber daran schuld ist nicht eine Partei, sondern die Unzufriedenheit der Menschen und die Politik der Altparteien, die das ganze erst möglich gemacht haben.
Und da bringt es auch nicht permanent zu hetzen, weil im Hetzen sind die Alparteien nämlich nicht besser als die AfD selbst und wenn man sich deine Posts hier durchliest, möchte man meinen du wärst der Gauleiter persönlich, welcher Boateng nicht gerne als Nachbarn hat.



Don-71 schrieb:


> , das sind belegte Fakten und da kann sich niemand rausreden...



Nein, das ist dummes Geschwurbel, mehr nicht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> , nur weil einer der Täter wohl nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun hatte, war er trotzdem ein Rassist und hat ausgerechnet jetzt zugeschlagen, wo diese Meinungen einen öffentlichen politischen Arm haben.



Ich halte ehrlichgesagt den Großteil der AfD nicht für rassistisch, sondern eher ultra konservativ. Das hat mit Hitler und Co, eher gar nichts zu tun.
Diese Menschen wollen einfach eine Begrenzung der Zuwanderung und deshalb werden sie gewählt und so langsam habe ich auch gute Lust sie zu wählen, wenn ich mir dein ekliges Gehetze hier ansehe.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche gilt analog für einem Islamisten der bei der Tat Allahu Akbar schreit, da können sich islamistische Hassprediger hinterher auch nicht der Mitverantwortung entziehen und auf geistige Unzurechnungsfähigkeit plädieren,



Doch, würde der Attentäter noch leben, kann man genau das tun - auf geistige Unzurechnungsfähigkeit plädieren, damit der Typ in die Klapse kommt, woher vorher schon hätte sein müssen.
Dieses Attentat so zu instrumentalisieren und der AfD in die Schuhe zu schieben, ist wirklich unterste Schublade, Don.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Jetzt übertreiben wir mal wieder maßlos. Ich kann mich an keinen einzige AfD Rede erinnern, die irgendwie auf Gewalt gegen Asylanten anspielt


Nur weil Du dich nicht erinnerst, heißt es nicht, dass AfD Politiker zum Erschießen von Menschen an Grenzen aufgerufen haben.

Darum geht es ja, um dieses widerwärtige menschenverachtende Bild der AfD, welches jenseits unserer Verfassung steht.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Nach der 4te Hochrechnung hat die AFD 5,2 Prozent


Ich kotze auch gerade


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja, um dieses widerwärtige menschenverachtende Bild der AfD, welches jenseits unserer Verfassung steht.
> 
> Ich kotze auch gerade



Das geht in bestimmten Situationen schon jetzt.
PS: Wenn du schon soviel kotzt, was isst du denn den ganzen Tag?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das geht in bestimmten Situationen schon jetzt.


Aber nicht, wenn Kriegsflüchtlinge oder Asylsuchende über eine Grenze gehen.

Wann lernt ihr das endlich? Aber gut, immer schön provozieren, lügen, leugnen
und verhetzen ...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber nicht, wenn Kriegsflüchtlinge oder Asylsuchende über eine Grenze gehen.
> 
> Wann lernt ihr das endlich? Aber gut, immer schön provozieren, lügen, leugnen
> und verhetzen ...


Wann lernst du endlich, dass das bestimmte Voraussetzungen erfüllen muss und nicht pauschal geht?
So wie bei der Polizei, die darf auch bei bestimmten Gegebenheiten auf Personen schießen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Februar 2020)

Ja und ist schießen das mildeste zur Verfügung stehende Mittel um einen Grenzübertritt zu verhindern?
Nein

(Ausgangslage unbewaffneter, nicht aggressiver Zivilist)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja und ist schießen das mildeste zur Verfügung stehende Mittel um einen Grenzübertritt zu verhindern?
> Nein
> 
> (Ausgangslage unbewaffneter, nicht aggressiver Zivilist)



Nein, ist es nicht, aber trotzdem geht es wenn es keine andere Option mehr gibt.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Februar 2020)

Wurdest du dafür ausgebildet? Offensichtlich nicht, denn dann würdest du das nicht sagen.
Ich bin zwar Soldat und kein Polizist, aber die rechtliche Situationen für die Anwendung von Gewalt sind stellenweise ähnlich. (Wachdienst)

Das was möglich ist, ist das hier:
Spanien darf weiter umgehend nach Afrika abschieben | Aktuell Europa | DW | 13.02.2020


----------



## HardwareHighlander (23. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nur weil Du dich nicht erinnerst, heißt es nicht, dass AfD Politiker zum Erschießen von Menschen an Grenzen aufgerufen haben.



Wie bitte? Wer soll dazu aufgerufen haben?


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja, um dieses widerwärtige menschenverachtende Bild der AfD, welches jenseits unserer Verfassung steht.



Dann aber bitte mit konkreten Beispielen und nicht solchem albernem Klamauk.
Niemand kann für diese Tat verantwortlich gemacht werden, sry, aber da wollen die Alparteien einfach nur Kapital aus den Toten Menschen schlagen, die von einem rechten Irren getötet wurde, der reif für die Klapse war.
Da muss man doch schon schwer bitten, etwas ganz anderes als der Lübke Mord.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber nicht, wenn Kriegsflüchtlinge oder Asylsuchende über eine Grenze gehen.



Wenn sie die Polizei attackieren, Grenzzäune einreißen, und der Polizist um sein Leben fürchten muss, macht er sicherlich Gebrauch von der Schusswaffe, da gibts doch nichts daran zu kritisieren.
Wurde doch schon x mal klargestellt was gemeint war. Diese böswillige Interpretation der Medien von Recht und Gesetz, ist einfach nur albern.


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wann lernt ihr das endlich? Aber gut, immer schön provozieren, lügen, leugnen
> und verhetzen ...



Ja, das machst du, weil dieser Schwachfug von wegen Schießbefehl nie so gesagt wurde, wie du das darstellst.
Eine reine FakeNews, wie sie im Buche steht. Das hat der AfD sehr geholfen, mehr Stimmen zu gewinnen, durch so Kasperle.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht, aber trotzdem geht es wenn es keine andere Option mehr gibt.



Nein, geht es nicht, nur dann wenn Notwehr im Spiel ist, ansonsten schießt da niemand rum.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Wer soll dazu aufgerufen haben?


Wie oft soll man es noch verlinken, wie oft willst Du es noch leugnen ...

Es ist sinnlos zu diskutieren ...


----------



## HardwareHighlander (23. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie oft soll man es noch verlinken, wie oft willst Du es noch leugnen ...



Aufgerufen auf Flüchtlinge zu schießen hat hier niemand, das ist eine schlicht Lüge von dir und stellt das ganze in deinen gewünschten Kontext.
Es gab eine Debatte in der Presse " im Notfall von der Schusswaffe Gebrauch zu machen", das kann man jetzt interpretieren wie man will, für mich heißt das Notwehr bei einem Angriff auf Beamte, mehr nicht.
Ob das auch bei bei illegalem Grenzübertritt inkl. Gewaltandrohung/Ausübung gilt, muss man im Einzelfall abklären. Einen Aufruf da rumzuballern gab es nie, meine Güte bist du primitiv.

Die Frage was ist, wie mit illegalen Grenzübertritten (etwa durch Gewalt gegenüber der Bundespolizei) zu entgegnen ist.
Wenn da ein Politiker sagt, dass im Notfall auch geschossen werden müsse, dann ist das kein " Aufruf" zum Erschießen von Menschen...



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist sinnlos zu diskutieren ...



Da sind wir wirklich mal einer Meinung.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Aufgerufen auf Flüchtlinge zu schießen hat hier niemand, das ist eine schlicht Lüge von dir und stellt das ganze in deinen gewünschten Kontext.


Nun das Petry Zitat muss man nicht so sehen und ich schätze sie auch nicht so ein, dass sie es so gemeint hat.

„Das Pack erschießen oder zurück nach Afrika prügeln.“ Dieter Görnert, AfD
Dieter Goernert von der AFD : de

„Immerhin haben wir jetzt so viele Ausländer im Land, dass sich ein Holocaust mal wieder lohnen würde.“ Marcel Grauf, Referent von Dr. Christine Baum, AfD und Heiner Merz, AfD
Wir schweigen nicht - Ausgabe 450

Das sind nur mal 2 Beispiele. Roti hatte schon mehr gepostet.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (24. Februar 2020)

Wie gesagt, Görnert hat schon eine andere Qualität wie Petry mit ihrem Schießbefehl, das sehe ich genau so. Nur ist das halt auch ein Spinner, der nichts zu melden hat.
Angehender? Stadtrat mit rechtsradikaler Gesinnung, definitiv.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Februar 2020)

Und? Er ist noch in der AfD und es gibt auch keine Aufregung innerhalb der Partei, dass er noch dabei ist.

In einer normalen Partei artet die Mitgliedschaft einer solchen Person so aus:
Mutmasslicher Neonazi Moeritz verlaesst CDU - SPD ruegt „fatales“ Vorgehen | Politik


----------



## Don-71 (24. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Aufgerufen auf Flüchtlinge zu schießen hat hier niemand, das ist eine schlicht Lüge von dir und stellt das ganze in deinen gewünschten Kontext.
> Es gab eine Debatte in der Presse " im Notfall von der Schusswaffe Gebrauch zu machen", das kann man jetzt interpretieren wie man will, für mich heißt das Notwehr bei einem Angriff auf Beamte, mehr nicht.
> Ob das auch bei bei illegalem Grenzübertritt inkl. Gewaltandrohung/Ausübung gilt, muss man im Einzelfall abklären. Einen Aufruf da rumzuballern gab es nie, meine Güte bist du primitiv.
> 
> ...



Der einzige der hier lügt bist du!
Von Gewalt die Flüchtlinge ausüben ist hier nie die Rede gewesen, sondern einfach einem verbotenen Grenzübertritt.

Beatrix von Storch: AfD-Vizechefin will Polizei sogar auf Kinder schiessen lassen - Fluechtlingskrise - FAZ

In dem Artikel sind die original Facebook Auszüge, inklusive Konkretisierung.

Gehe andere Leute verarschen!

Edit

Umvolkung und Bevölkerungsaustausch sind rassistische Narrative, wer das bestreitet, hat meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun.
Die AfD hetzt seit 5 Jahren genau mit diesen Begriffen und noch schlimmer sie bezichtigt die Regierung und insbesondere Frau Merkel das absichtlich herbeiführen zu wollen.
Dein ganzer Post 2225 ist ein Lächerlichkeit und Verharmlosung gegenüber den Narrativen der AfD fast nicht mehr zu toppen, halt das typische negieren eines AfD Anhängers, der Rassismus und rechtsradikale Hetze, plus die willentliche Abschaffung dieses Staates mit samt seiner Demokratie, unterstützt.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (24. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und? Er ist noch in der AfD und es gibt auch keine Aufregung innerhalb der Partei, dass er noch dabei ist.



Jup, ein Beleg dafür, dass da was nicht richtig funktioniert - definitiv nicht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Der einzige der hier lügt bist du!



Ein Aufruf zum Schießen ist das von der Sonnenexpertin Storch dennoch nicht.
Die Frau meint halt, man müsse Recht und Gesetz zur Not mit Waffengewalt durchsetzen, das ist sicherlich extrem, aber dennoch der falsche Kontext, den Rotkäppchen hier zeichnete.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Von Gewalt der Flüchtlinge ist hier nie die Rede, sondern einfach einem verbotenen Grenzübertritt.



Ja und da liegt Storch schlicht falsch. Das mit Waffengewalt zu verhindern, ist nicht von der Gesetzeslage gedeckt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> In dem Artikel sind die original Facebook Auszüge, inklusive Konkretisierung.



Ich sehe da nur ein "ja", aber keinen Schießbefehl. Dünn.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Gehe andere Leute verarschen!



Du verarschst dich doch selbst, Don.
In dem langen Text von Storch ist ganz klar zu entnehmen, dass die Flüchtlinge die Grenze mit Gewalt überqueren.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Februar 2020)

Bei deinem letzten Satz konnte ich mich vor lauter Lachen fast nicht mehr auf dem Stuhl halten.
Der Rest ist deinem AfD Anhängertum geschuldet oder noch schlimmer, den Kontext deutscher Sprache nicht zu verstehen.

Edit:



> In dem langen Text von Storch ist ganz klar zu entnehmen, dass die Flüchtlinge die Grenze mit Gewalt überqueren.



In Bezug auf die deutsche Sprache ist das die größte Lächerlichkeit die ich gelesen habe!
Wenn ich trotz eines HALT Rufes, weiter laufe, übe ich Gewalt aus?!!!!!!!!!!!!
Was war deine Deutsch Note im Abitur?


----------



## HardwareHighlander (24. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Rest ist deinem AfD Anhängertum geschuldet oder noch schlimmer, den Kontext deutscher Sprache nicht zu verstehen.



Ja, und dem NPD Anhängertum nicht zu vergessen.
Die CDU ist nicht mehr das was sie mal war, schau dir die Kriminalität in Sishabars an.



Don-71 schrieb:


> In Bezug auf die deutsche Sprache ist das die größte Lächerlichkeit die ich gelesen habe!



Ja, deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache, aber ich sehe da nirgends, dass jemand zum Schießen aufruft, tut mir leid.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn ich trotz eines HALT Rufes, weiter laufe, übe ich Gewalt aus?!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Was war deine Deutsch Note im Abitur?



Wie gesagt, du kannst dich gerne über die Methoden der Grenzsicherung auslassen, die ich auch nicht so sehe, sondern nur als ultima-ratio im Fall von Anwendung von Gewalt.
Wie schützt eigentlich Erdogan die Grenze, mit Waffengewalt inkl Patrouillenbooten im Notfall, oder mit netten Zurufen?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Umvolkung und Bevölkerungsaustausch sind rassistische Narrative, wer das bestreitet, hat meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun.



Würde ich zustimme, die Veränderung der Bevölkerung selbst, unter anderem durch die permanente Zuwanderung, die ja nicht gestoppt wird, sondern permanent weiterläuft, nicht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die AfD hetzt seit 5 Jahren genau mit diesen Begriffen und noch schlimmer sie bezichtigt die Regierung und insbesondere Frau Merkel das absichtlich herbeiführen zu wollen.



Ja, das Gefühl darf man durchaus haben, gibt ja dementsprechende Zukunftsvorstellungen, die Merkel in die Richtung teilt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> halt das typische negieren eines AfD Anhängers, der Rassismus und rechtsradikale Hetze, plus die willentliche Abschaffung dieses Staates mit samt seiner Demokratie, unterstützt.



Du negierst doch auch alles was von der AfD kommt, so sinnvoll es doch teilweise ist.
Ein Stopp der Masseneinwanderung ins Land, würde der AfD recht schnell die Grundlage entziehen, aber ne, man lässt weiterhin jeden Monat tausende Menschen ins Land.

Die Zustände hier in Essen sind teilweise katastrophal. Vielleicht mal aus der Filterblase rauskommen.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Februar 2020)

Im Moment schaue ich mir lieber rechtsradikale Kriminalität an, wo fast im Wochentakt bewaffnete Terror-Gruppen und Personen verhaftet werden, die dutzende von Waffen und tausende von Schuss Munition haben, da wird mir wesentlich schlechter.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, du kannst dich gerne über die Methoden der Grenzsicherung auslassen, die ich auch nicht so sehe, sondern nur als ultima-ratio im Fall von Anwendung von Gewalt.
> Wie schützt eigentlich Erdogan die Grenze, mit Waffengewalt inkl Patrouillenbooten im Notfall, oder mit netten Zurufen?


Machen wir einen Deal:
Wir schützen die Grenzen wie Erdogan und du wanderst in den Knast, wenn du dich öffentlich schlecht über Merkel äußerst, denn das passiert in der Türkei auch. 

Ist das jetzt das Maß der Dinge?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Wie schützt eigentlich Erdogan die Grenze


Ist das Dein Maßstab, kleiner rechter Provokateur?
Ist es das, was ihr mit Systemwechsel meint?

      

Du bist mit jedem Beitrag ein Beispiel, warum ich
im Privatleben keine Diskussionen mit verblendeten 
AfD-Wählern mehr führe. Es ist Zeitverschwendung


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2020)

Für ihn ist auch Essen der Maßstab als Stadt.
Also lege ich hier mal meine Stadt als Maßstab an und da hat ein geistesgestörter Rechtsradikaler 9 Menschen erschossen, einfach nur weil sie einen Migrationshintergrund hatten.


----------



## Rolk (24. Februar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Für ihn ist auch Essen der Maßstab als Stadt.
> Also lege ich hier mal meine Stadt als Maßstab an und da hat ein geistesgestörter Rechtsradikaler 9 Menschen erschossen, einfach nur weil sie einen Migrationshintergrund hatten.



Wartet mal ab was los ist, sobald andere Geistesgestörte das Messer gegen Schusswaffen tauschen. Das will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht, aber trotzdem geht es wenn es keine andere Option mehr gibt.


Der DDR gefällt das.


----------



## MisterMarble (24. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast doch alle Möglichkeiten deine Stimme nach deinem Gusto einzusetzen, nur du kannst schlecht erwarten, das "alle" deiner Meinung folgen.



Leider hat des Volkes Stimme deutlich weniger Einfluss als es viele glauben mögen. Dazu muss ich nur einmal die Kanzlerin zitieren.



> Wir können im Rückblick auf die Geschichte der Bundesrepublik sagen, das all die großen Entscheidungen keine demoskopische Mehrheit hatten, als sie gefällt wurden. Die Einführung der sozialen Markwirtschaft, die Wiederbewaffnung, die Ostverträge, der Nato-Doppelbeschluss, das Festhalten an der Einheit, die Einführung des Euro und auch die zunehmende Übernahme von Verantwortung durch die Bundeswehr in der Welt-fast alle diese Entscheidungen sind gegen die Mehrheit der Deutschen erfolgt.



Die Politk glaubt sich bezüglich Grundkurs, der bei allen etablierten Partein abseits von Nichtigkeiten identisch ist, über den Willen des Volkes hinwegsetzen zu müssen. Und genau die eigene Stimme, die man alle paar JAhre einmal in eine Urne wirft, um sie letztendlich zu verbrennen, bewirkt genau das Übel, das sich die regierende Poltik legitimiert sieht, gegen den Mehrheitswillen des Volkes agieren zu können. Das haben leider noch nicht alle verinnerlicht. Das kleinere Übel zu wählen führt leider gesamtbetrachtet zumeist doch zu einem ziemlich großen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das finde ich immer sehr lustig, was sollen die Leute sagen, die mal wirklich richtige Not, Hunger und Elend erlebt haben, nach dieser Meinung müssten praktisch alle Asylbewerber aus Kriegsgebieten, Psychisch Krank sein und ganz Deutschland in den 1950er Jahren.
> Ich glaube eher Einigen ist die Relation abhanden gekommen, wie gut es einem in Deutschland noch selbst mir H IV Einkommen geht, im Vergleich zu 90% und mehr, zum Rest der Welt.
> D.h. nicht das ich nicht dagegen bin soziale Aspekte in Deutschland zu verbessern und dafür Besserverdiener zur Kasse zu bitten, nur solchen Leuten wie dir, sind anscheinend jegliche Relationen abhanden gekommen.



Es war zu erwarten, das du nicht zwischen den verschiedenen Armutsarten differenzieren wirst. In den Armutsregionen dieser Welt findet keine soziale Stigmatisierung, keine Ausgrenzung statt, da sich die Menschen weder untereinander noch von außen verurteilt für ihre Armut verantwortlich sehen. In unserem schönen Land gelten die Opfer des Systems doch eher als Täter, als Sozialschmarotzer und das in den Augen breiter Bevölkerungsschichten. Die Einzug haltende Rezession wird sich dem ein oder anderen eine diferenze Ansicht bescheren, sobald es ihn selbst betreffen wird.
Nein mir ist nicht  Relation abhandengekommen. Ich beziehe mich auf eindeutige Statisitiken  empirischer Daten, angefertigt von entsprechender Fachkompentenz .  Das ganz allgemein die Rate psychischer Erkrankungen ganz massiv zugenommen hat, ist ebenso absolut unstrittig. Die Frage nach Warum kann man sich nur stellen, wenn man in einer Filterblase lebt und die prekären Umstände breiter Bevölkerungesschichten nicht zu erkennen imstande ist.

Armut - Risikofaktor fuer die psychische Gesundheit: www.neurologen-und-psychiater-im-netz.org


> Hartz-IV-Empfänger leiden nach jüngsten Erkenntnissen besonders häufig unter psychischen Erkrankungen - bei mehr als einem Drittel von ihnen wurde innerhalb eines Jahres mindestens eine psychische Beeinträchtigung festgestellt.



Auswirkungen auf die Psyche: Armut kann die Seele krank machen | shz.de



Besser kann man es nicht zusammenfassen

YouTube



Ich glaube so manchem würde mal ein Jahr ALG 2 Bezug wohnhaft in sozialen Brennpunkten ganz gut tut, während gerade einmal wieder ein Haushaltsgerät den Dienst quittiert hat oder wie ich letzte Woche als Fall erfahren habe, eine notwendige Untersuchung einer vergrößerten Prostata mit 160 Euro zubuche schlägt, die nicht so einfach jeder aufbringen kann. 

Armes reiches Deutschland.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2020)

MisterMarble schrieb:


> Leider hat des Volkes Stimme deutlich weniger Einfluss als es viele glauben mögen. Dazu muss ich nur einmal die Kanzlerin zitieren.


Falls es Dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist, darf man auch bedeutend mehr machen, als nur abzustimmen. Schaue 
ich auf Hamburg, war aber selbst dieser minimaldemokratische Akt einem Drittel der Wählern zu anstrengend.

Bekommen Menschen Hartz IV und werden davon psychisch krank, oder wurden sie aus vielfältigen Gründen
psychisch weniger belastbar und bekommen in Folge Hartz IV? Und ja, die defacto Abschaffung einer Rente
bei Berufsunfähigkeit ist einer der größten Ungerechtigkeiten, weil gerade die Geringverdiener horrende
Zahlungen an Versicherungen leisten müssten, die viele nicht willens und fähig sind, aufzubringen.

Ja, mit der Sozialgesetzgebung in diesem Staate lief in den letzten zwanzig Jahren seit Einführung von Hartz IV
so ziemlich alles falsch. Und auch wirtschaftlich war ein Niedriglohnsektor in Deutschland, vergleicht man mit
der Entwicklung in der Schweiz, absurd.

Und was macht "der Wähler"? Findet er es gut, weil wieder ordentlich nach unten getreten wird, oder wählt
er entsprechende Parteien um den Weg umzukehren? Nein, als Folge kommt eine rechtsradikale Bewegung
 hoch, die noch mehr nach unten treten will. Sauber ....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Februar 2020)

Also, was ich in dem Thread hier sehe, sind teilweise echt bedenklich kommunistische und sozialistische Tendenzen.
Da haben die Schulen in den letzten Jahrzehnten nach Sovjetunion und DDR sicherlich nicht genug Aufklärarbeit geleistet.

Schon jetzt ist Deutschland ein high tax country und wenn man mal schaut, was die Deutschen netto in der Tasche haben, ist das im Vergleich zu ihrer Produktivität wenig.
Das Schlimme ist, das jetzt schon mittelständische Personen, die noch weit von 100000 Jahresbrutto entfernt sind, "Reichensteuer" zahlen müssen.
Gleichzeitig gibt es auch immer Bemühungen von seiten der SPD Finanzanlagen immer stärker und komplizierter zu besteuern, sodass Sparen zusätzlich bestraft wird, obwohl eh schon eine Niedrigzinsphase herrscht.
Erst letztes Jahr hat sich wieder was geändert, dass man Steuern auf thesaurierende Fonds zahlen muss, obwohl man seine Anteile noch nicht mal verkauft hat, d.h. man zahlt Steuern, obwohl man nicht mal Geld raus bekommt.
Da wird mit allen Mitteln versucht den "bösen" Kapitalismus zu bekämpfen, obwohl jeder einzelne Bürger davon profitieren würde.
Vorschläge zu einer Vermögenssteuer, Enteignungen usw. kommen da noch dazu.

Und dann solche Vorschläge, wie "die Reichen sollen mehr besteuert werden" gehen vollkommen an der Realität vorbei. "Die Reichen" sind schon jetzt diejenigen, die für das Land am meisten zahlen und für am meisten Wohlstand sorgen.
Irgendwann vergrault man diese Leute komplett und sie kehren Deutschland ganz den Rücken (was sowohl Einzelpersonen und auch Unternehmen steuerlich schon machen).
Dann könnt ihr euch ja ausrechnen, was das dem Land bringt, wenn die Leistungsträger sich ausgepresst fühlen und verschwinden.

Eure zu sozialistische Ideologie führt langfristig zu einem Abwandern von Kompetenz und starken Steuerzahlern und einem Verlust des Wohlstands von vor allem den Armen, denen ihr ja eigentlich helfen wollt.
Das Problem ist, dass man dazu im großen Ganzen denken muss und irgendwelche einfachen populistischen Maßnahmen, wie Mietpreisbremse, Enteignungen usw. den Leuten die sich nicht auskennen, einfacher zu vermitteln sind.
Zu hohe Steuern verschlechtern den Wohlstand einer ganzen Volkswirtschaft. Ein paar Wenige profitieren leicht davon, der Rest leidet aber mehr als die anderen profitieren.
Außerdem gibt es noch Multiplikatoreffekte. Je weniger Geld die Leute aufgrund von Steuern in der Tasche haben, desto weniger Geld können sie ausgeben und Umsatzsteuern eingenommen werden usw, dh. der Grenznutzen von Steuereinnahmen wird immer geringer, je höher man sie macht, der volkswirtschaftliche Schaden aber umso stärker.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2020)

Lies doch einfach mal unsere "kommunistische" Verfassung

_(1) Das Eigentum und das Erbrecht werden gewährleistet. Inhalt und Schranken werden durch die Gesetze bestimmt.
(2) Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen.
(3)  Eine Enteignung ist nur zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit zulässig. Sie darf  nur durch Gesetz oder auf Grund eines Gesetzes erfolgen, das Art und  Ausmaß der Entschädigung regelt. Die Entschädigung ist unter gerechter  Abwägung der Interessen der Allgemeinheit und der Beteiligten zu  bestimmen. Wegen der Höhe der Entschädigung steht im Streitfalle der  Rechtsweg vor den ordentlichen Gerichten offen._
Art 14 GG - Einzelnorm

_(1) Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist ein demokratischer und sozialer Bundesstaat._
Art 20 GG - Einzelnorm

Unsere armen Reichen werden völlig ausgebeutet, so stark, dass die oberen 45 nur so viel besitzen, wie 40 Millionen am anderen Ende.  
Deutschland: 45 Superreiche besitzen so viel wie die halbe Bevoelkerung - DER SPIEGEL

Unter Kohl lang der Spitzensteuersatz bei 56% und es gab eine Vermögenssteuer. Und heute? Wer hat von der Gesetzgebung der letzten Jahrzehnte profitiert? Und was macht man als Superreicher? Man holte sich weitere Milliarden über Cum Ex Geschäfte und regt Diskussionen in Deutschland an, dass das untere Drittel immer noch viel zu viel bekommt.
Cum-Ex-Files: Schaden durch „Cum-Ex“-Steuerdeals viel groesser als gedacht - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel

Und wenn ich diesen Schwachsinn von hoher Belastung höre, kann ich immer nur lachen, weil in der Betrachtung die Sozialleistungen und Rentenbeiträge nicht berücksichtigt sind. Was mögen diese Versicherungen privatwirtschaftlich organisiert kosten und würden sie überhaupt jeder bekommen?


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Februar 2020)

Und jetzt überleg mal, wie viel Steuern diese 45 reichsten Deutschen zahlen und ob es für Deutschland gut wäre, wenn diese Personen zb. in die USA auswandern.
Oder andersrum: Wie viel mehr solche reiche Leute gäbe es in Deutschland, wären die Steuern nicht so hoch? Welche Verluste hätte man aus den geringeren Steuern bzw. wie viel Steuereinnahmen hätte man mehr, dadurch dass mehr Reiche hier wohnen? Sowohl ESt als auch USt? Wie viele Arbeitsplätze würde diese Leute/Unternehmen mehr schaffen usw.

Ich schrieb etwas von Steuern, nicht von Sozialabgaben. Aber die Sozialkassen hätten auch mehr, wären die Steuern geringer.


----------



## MisterMarble (24. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Falls es Dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist, darf man auch bedeutend mehr machen, als nur abzustimmen. Schaue
> ich auf Hamburg, war aber selbst dieser minimaldemokratische Akt einem Drittel der Wählern zu anstrengend.



Ach du meinst wieder, das man sich selbst in der Politik engagieren sollte, um etwas zu ändern. Dann muss aber auch die Frage gestattet sein, warum das Volk, Volksvertreter wählt, wenn diese nicht das Volk vertreten, sondern unter ihrer Ägide Dinge vorangetrieben werden, welche keinen Konsens im Volk finden. Da muss das grundsätzliche System der parlamentarischen Demokratie hinterfragt werden, 
Aber selbst wenn man Willens ist, sich in der Politik zu engagieren, erreicht man entsprechende Posten nur, sofern man sich nicht vom Grundtenor distanziert und auch die Medien als Sprachrohr der Wirtschaft tun ein übriges dazu bei, das mögliche Politiker mit entsprechenden  Tendenzen gar nicht erst bestimmte Schlüsselpositionen einnehmen könnten.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Bekommen Menschen Hartz IV und werden davon psychisch krank, oder wurden sie aus vielfältigen Gründen
> psychisch weniger belastbar und bekommen in Folge Hartz IV?



Die Koinzidenz  gilt in beide Richtungen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und ja, die defacto Abschaffung einer Rente
> bei Berufsunfähigkeit ist einer der größten Ungerechtigkeiten, weil gerade die Geringverdiener horrende
> Zahlungen an Versicherungen leisten müssten, die viele nicht willens und fähig sind, aufzubringen.



Selbst wenn man willens und fähig war, von seinem nicht sonderlich hohen Einkommen eine private Absicherung vorzunehmen, so muss man im Leistungsfall leider viel zu häufig erkennen, das man nicht sich, sondern nur die Provision des Finanzdienstleisters abgesichert hat. Mehr als 80 % Vom Nettokommen sind aus sogenannten Bereicherungsvermeidungsgründen nicht absicherbar. Was das nun für den Mindestlöhner konkret bedeutet, kann man sich leicht ausrechnen. Das diesem aber auch die Restsumme nicht zur Verfügung steht, wird ihm bei Vertragsabschluss natürlich nicht mitgeteilt. Im Fall der ausschließlichen Berufsunfähigkeit darf der Versicherte sich nämlich dann auch noch von den entsprechenden Sozialabgaben trennen, so das man ganz schnell unter den ALG 2 Satz fällt, was dann am Ende in Aufstockung und Offenlegung aller Habseeligkeiten endet. Und selbst das muss noch als Glücksfall betrachtet werden, die vielen gelingt es gar nicht erst, ihren Leistungsanspruch durchzusetzen wenn z.b die Versicherung amtsärztliche Gutachten nicht anerkennt und stattdessen private Gutachten heranzieht, welche weder im Umfang noch von der Art her tauglich zur Beurteilung der Leistungsfähigkeit sind. Auch wird gern mit Vorerkrankungen argumentiert, welche medizinisch nicht statthaft sind, nur um die Leistungsfälligkeit so lang zu verzögern, bis sich das für die Versicherungsgesellschaft finanzielle Problem von allein gelöst hat und sei es auch nur weil dem geschädigten dann die finanziellen Mittel für eine weitere Klage fehlen.







Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ja, mit der Sozialgesetzgebung in diesem Staate lief in den letzten zwanzig Jahren seit Einführung von Hartz IV
> so ziemlich alles falsch. Und auch wirtschaftlich war ein Niedriglohnsektor in Deutschland, vergleicht man mit
> der Entwicklung in der Schweiz, absurd.
> 
> ...



Was soll der Wähler denn wählen, damit sich für ihn spürbar etwas bessert. Die Stammwählerschaft verharrt immer noch im GLauben, das ihre einstigen etablierten Volksparteien ihren geliebte Zustände zurückbringen werden, was in anbetracht der sich stetig ändernden Rahmenbedinungen absolut utopisch ist. Die Wechselwählerklienteil hat sicher einiges probiert und musste entweder erkennen, das ihre Stimme keine neue Gewichtung der Elemente hervorbrachte oder das selbst wenn die neuen Personalien anderer Partein sich im neoliberalen Grundkurs abseits von Nichtigkeiten nicht sonderlich von den etablierten differenzieren und da kann dann schon mal der Gedanke aufkeimen, es in eine andere Richtung zu probieren. 
Natürlich tritt man somit weiter nach unten, aber die Menschen sind auch nicht dumm. Was wird wohl geschehen, wenn der Finanzhaushalt in diesem Land bei zunehmender Rezession  in Schieflage gerät bei weiter steigenden Sozialausgaben bedingt durch die Zuwanderung in die Sozialsysteme?  ALG2  ist ein guter Indidkator dafür. Man nimmt Einsparungen genau am unteren Ende vor, während man das Finanzwesen weiter entlastet und das wissen die Menschen, auch wenn sich der wahre Feind eben nicht links, rechts oder unter dir, sondern über dir befindet. Am Ende trifft es diejenigen am unteren Ende der Nahrungskette, aber auch die  neigen dazu auch das wenige was sie überhaupt noch besitzen, zu verteidigen in dem Bewußtsein, das bislang niemand in der Poltik den Grundkurs wechselte. Wäre die AfD dann mal in der Regierungsverantwortung, würden nicht wenige erkennen, das auch dann sich an der neoliberalen Auslegung und Umverteilung von unten nach oben nichts ändern würde. Auch die Linke hat sich in Berlin in der Realpolitik für viele Bürger entzaubert, da das Grundprinzip des unendlichen Wachstums im Kapitalismus nach dem Finanzdiktat in seinen Entzügen liegt und nur durch eine massive Finanzmarktmanipulation am Leben gehalten wird.
Will man rechtsextreme Tendenzen unterdrücken, muss man den Menschen Perspektiven bieten, eine Teilhabe an der Gesellschaft auf breiter Front und nicht eine soziale Ausgrenzung auf Basis unterschiedlicher Wirtschaftsleistung und Finanzlage vorantreiben.  Das wird aber in diesem System, in welchem wenige profitieren auf Kosten der breiten Masse jedoch nicht geschehen.
Ein von oben diktierter Soziallismus wird das Dillemma natürlich ebenso wenig lösen können. Könten die Menschen sich von ihrem archaischen Egoismuss lösen und erkennen, das es durchaus mehr Freude und Lebensquailiät bieten kann, wenn man gibt, statt zu nehmen oder zu fordern, dann könnte sich für alle etwas zu guten wenden, aber das wird in Anbetracht der Grundsatzauslegung des menschlichen Charakters auf breiter Front eher nicht geschehen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Februar 2020)

Das ist ein Poker den man früher oder später verliert, aber dafür müsste man auch mal 2 Schritte weiter denken.


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist ein Poker den man früher oder später verliert, aber dafür müsste man auch mal 2 Schritte weiter denken.



Dazu muss man halt mal die Geschichte anschauen.
Welche Staaten haben sich verpokert? Das waren die kommunistisch regierten.
Welche Staaten haben gewonnen? Die, wo relativ freie Marktwirtschaft herrscht. Oder als Beispiel, was dazwischen liegt: China, deren Kommunismus sich immer weiter für Marktwirtschaft öffnet.


----------



## Mahoy (24. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Also, was ich in dem Thread hier sehe, sind teilweise echt bedenklich kommunistische und sozialistische Tendenzen.
> Da haben die Schulen in den letzten Jahrzehnten nach Sovjetunion und DDR sicherlich nicht genug Aufklärarbeit geleistet.
> Schon jetzt ist Deutschland ein high tax country und wenn man mal schaut, was die Deutschen netto in der Tasche haben, ist das im Vergleich zu ihrer Produktivität wenig.



Stimmt, und "hohe" Steuern sind natürlich ein Zeichen für Sozialismus oder gar Kommunismus. Nur seltsam, dass die Abgabenlast in sozialistischen oder gar kommunistischen Ländern im Schnitt deutlich geringer ist, weil der "Proletarier" dort - oft zu Lasten der finanziellen Handlungsfähigkeit des Staates - auch in dieser Hinsicht entlastet werden sollen (damit sie stillhalten).

Übrigens ist Deutschland zwar immer wieder an der Spitze bei der Gesamtabgabenlast, dann jedoch nur um um ein paar Promille, dicht gefolgt vom größten Teil Europas, und darunter interessanterweise nicht die wirtschaftsschwächsten Länder. Schonend formuliert, denn gerade die Schwergewichte nehmen sich in Sachen Abgaben mit Deutschland nicht viel.
Und während Abgaben zwar überall verschwendet werden, auch in Deutschland, wird hierzulande offenbar doch ein beträchtlicher Teil in Maßnahmen umgesetzt, die letztendlich dem allgemeinen Wohlstand dienen (Das ist dann sozial, aber noch lange nicht sozialistisch ...) und gänzlich unkommunistisch die Privatwirtschaft begünstigen. Diese jammert selbstverständlich trotzdem auf mindestens ebenso hohem Niveau wie der kleine Steuerzahler, aber am Ende sehen doch irgendwie alle davon ab, in Steuerparadiese wie - sagen wir mal - Nordkorea oder Somalia (Null Einkommensteuer!) umzusiedeln.

Und wenn die Neokonservativen gerne damit anfangen, wie gering doch im Vergleich die Steuern beispielsweise in den USA sind, unterschlagen sie gerne den Umstand, dass sich der Staat dort die fehlenden Steuereinnahmen über beträchtliche Gebühren für alles Erdenkliche holt, für das wir hierzulande entweder gar nichts oder doch zumindest so geringe Beträge zahlen, dass US-Amerikaner regelmäßig feuchte Augen bekommen.


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Februar 2020)

Es geht mir auch nicht drum zu sagen, in Deutschland herrscht Kommunismus. Das ist natürlich falsch.
Aber viele neuere Entwürfe und Vorschläge stellen die Weichen für diesen Weg und anscheinend wird das gesellschaftlich immer mehr und mehr akzeptiert, weil geglaubt wird, das wäre der Ausweg aus gewissen Problemen.

Es scheint halt immer so: Wenn man was längere Zeit nicht mehr hatte, dann vergisst man es und Jüngere meinen dann die Welt damit neu zu erfinden und alte Fehler erneut zu begehen. Bis man dann irgendwann den Zusammenhang erkennt und vielleicht doch versteht, dass sozialistische Ansätze für viele Probleme kontraproduktiv sind, auch wenns auf den ersten Blick sich erstmal toll anhört.

edit:
Mein Vorschlag wäre, anstatt immer weitere Steuern zu erhöhen, den Mittelstand deutlich zu entlasten.
Dann sinken kurz gedacht erstmal die Steuereinnahmen, aber dann folgen:
- Mehr Konsum
- Mehr Umssatzsteuereinnahmen
- Bessere Wirtschaft
- Mehr Arbeitsplätze
- Mehr Geld in den Sozialkassen
- Mehr Wohlstand

Unterm Strich hätte der Staat wohl trotzdem weniger Geld in der Tasche, aber das kann er sich zur Zeit leisten. Und die positiven Effekte aufs Volk würden überwiegen.

Und genauso kann man umgedreht denken, bei weiteren Steuererhöhungen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Februar 2020)

Wo war die Vermögenssteuer denn ein Fehler? **zensiert*



INU-Edit: Leute, achtet doch bitte mal auf die Wortwahl!
*


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Februar 2020)

Fragt sich wer hier der Troll ist.
Mit manchen hier kann man halt echt 0 diskutieren.

Klar, das hier ist einfach ein Hardware Forum und keine Weltwirtschaftsdiskussion, aber machst du das im echten Leben auch so?

Mit einer Vermögenssteuer gibt es im Prinzip eine 3-fach Versteuerung:
Versteuerung von Einkommen, Versteuerung Vermögen, Versteuerung Umsätze.
Geld, was du verdient hast, wird 3 mal auf unterschiedlichen Ebenen versteuert.
Und zum Vermögen gehört nicht nur das Geld, was du aufm Konto hast, falls du das denkst.
Da gehört genauso dein Haus usw. dazu.
Sparen wird damit noch mehr bestraft.
Selbst bei nem Freibetrag von 500 000 Euro, kommt da der Mittelstand im laufe des Lebens locker drüber, wenn man nicht alles verprasst.


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> .
> 
> Die Zustände hier in Essen sind teilweise katastrophal. Vielleicht mal aus der Filterblase rauskommen.



Welche Stadtteile denn?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2020)

Zum Glück haben wir noch Kunstfreiheit, und aus guten Grunde ist es das erste, was die Faschisten der AfD sofort abschaffen würden und sich jetzt schon im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten darum bemühen
z.B.: AfD und Kulturpolitik: Druck von rechts - Kultur - SZ.de
Theatermacher berichten: Wie die AfD deutsche Buehnen unter Druck setzt - Kultur - Tagesspiegel
Journalist ueber die Kulturpolitik in Sachsen - Die AfD und ihr Kampf gegen die "linke" Kunst (Archiv)

*Karneval heute:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Internet

*Nachtrag:*
Zum Glück haben wir hier eine gute Moderatorenschaft, ansonsten wäre auch dieses Forum gekapert worden
Rueckzugsorte fuer Rechtsextremisten | Telepolis


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Quelle: Internet


Ist keine ausreichende Quellenangabe.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Februar 2020)

Rosenmontag: Karnevalisten trotzen schlechtem Wetter - und attackieren Bjoern Hoecke - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Und jetzt überleg mal, wie viel Steuern diese 45 reichsten Deutschen zahlen und ob es für Deutschland gut wäre, wenn diese Personen zb. in die USA auswandern.



Dann macht Deutschland das gleiche, was die USA auch machen -- die Steuer an die Staatsangehörigkeit koppeln.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Februar 2020)

Erklärt mir mal Jemand was die ganzen "Reichen" und "Armen" Debatte mit dem Thema des Threads zu tun hat?

Die Erfolge der AfD beruhen, wie schon mehrfach wissenschaftlich festgestellt, NICHT auf einer sozialen Komponete oder einem zugespitzten sozialen Problem in Deutschland.

Ich nehme Rotkaeppchens Link aus Post aus 2252 und zitiere:
Deutschland: 45 Superreiche besitzen so viel wie die halbe Bevoelkerung - DER SPIEGEL



> Die Vermögensverteilung in Deutschland ist also erheblich ungleicher, als die Statistiken ausweisen - und ungleicher als in großen europäischen Ländern. DIW-Forscher Bach weist allerdings darauf hin, dass die Auswirkungen dieser Ungleichheit in Deutschland womöglich weniger negativ sind als anderswo. Denn auf der Reichenliste des manager magazin finden sich vor allem Unternehmerfamilien, viele davon typische Vertreter des Mittelstands.
> 
> "Die gelten als Rückgrat der deutschen Wirtschaft, stärken den Wettbewerb mit den Großunternehmen, schaffen Arbeitsplätze in der Fläche und kümmern sich zumeist um ihre Leute und ihre Region", sagt Bach. Investitionen stemmen sie zudem oft nicht über Kredite, sondern aus eigenem Kapital. Das alles nutze unteren Einkommensgruppen - in Deutschland sei es also tatsächlich so, dass das Vermögen der Superreichen auch der Allgemeinheit zugute komme.
> 
> Und doch sieht auch Bach in der enormen Konzentration ein Problem: Gerade Unternehmerfamilien hätten in Deutschland großen Einfluss auf die Politik - durch direkten Zugang zur Kanzlerin und den Ministerpräsidenten und durch teure Anzeigenkampagnen. Die Folge: Nach wie vor sind die Privilegien für Reiche bei der Erbschaftsteuer riesig, eine Vermögensteuer gibt es nicht.



AfD Parteiprogram
Steuern | Wirtschaft | Arbeit - Alternative fuer Deutschland


> Intakte Familien denken und leben in Generationenzusammenhängen. Die Übergabe von bereits versteuertem Vermögen – auch und gerade in Unternehmen gebundenes – ist Privatangelegenheit und darf nicht erneut dem Staatszugriff ausgesetzt werden.



Sprich völlige Abschaffung der Erbschaftssteuer

Wer auch immer in diesem Thread weiter soziale Probleme in Deutschland adressieren möchte ist hier falsch, da die AfD in Teilen neoliberaler ist, als es die FDP jemals war.
Darüber hinaus, wenn man sich das Program noch eingehender anschaut, ist man bei Entlasungen nahe 100 Milliarden angekommen, ohne das es nur ein Wort zur Finanzierung gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Erklärt mir mal Jemand was die ganzen "Reichen" und "Armen" Debatte mit dem Thema des Threads zu tun hat?r.


Soziale Unruhen wie nach der Wirtschaftskrise 1928. Auch hier im Land ist in den letzten 25 Jahren die Schere zwischen arm und Reich aufgegangen. In Folge werden die Menschen in den unteren Zweidritteln unruhig und schimpfen auf _"die da oben"._ Und damals wie heute sucht man sich ganz Schwache um darauf zu treten.

Doch doch, das passt schon



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer auch immer in diesem Thread weiter soziale  Probleme in Deutschland adressieren möchte ist hier falsch, da die AfD  in Teilen neoliberaler ist, als es die FDP jemals war.


Die Menschen waren in den dreißigern halt genauso dämlich wie sie es heute sind. Man kann es nur erwähnen, man kann ihnen erklären, dass die AfD keines ihrer Probleme lösen wird und trotzdem werden die Massen die Faschisten wählen. Das ist Demokratie, muss man mit leben. Gut finden muss man es nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Soziale Unruhen wie nach der Wirtschaftskrise 1928. Auch hier im Land ist in den letzten 25 Jahren die Schere zwischen arm und Reich aufgegangen. In Folge werden die Menschen in den unteren Zweidritteln unruhig und schimpfen auf _"die da oben"._ Und damals wie heute sucht man sich ganz Schwache um darauf zu treten.
> 
> Doch doch, das passt schon
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich, ich habe dich für intelligent gehalten, leider muss ich das nach diesem Post wirklich revidieren, denn auch nur im Ansatz zu suggerieren das die Situation von 1928 bis 1932 mit der heutigen Situation in Deutschland vegleichbar ist, grenzt an totaler Geschichts- und Realitätsverweigerung!
Mehr als 80% der Bundesbürger schätzen ihre wirtschaftliche Situation als gut oder sehr gut ein, gestern in Hamburg waren es 88%, das was wir haben könnte man mit viel Goodwill als eingebildete Zukunftsangst beschreiben, ein reales soziales Problem, von dem ein erheblicher Teil der Bevölkerung betroffen ist, exestiert nicht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Februar 2020)

Wer gibt schon gerne offen zu Arm zu sein. Auch Wenn man sonst gerne mal jammert wie schwer es man hat. Niemand.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2020)

Deutschland geht es in etwa so gut, wie es einem Niedriglohnland eben gut gehen kann. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer auch immer in diesem Thread weiter soziale Probleme in Deutschland adressieren möchte ist hier falsch, da die AfD in Teilen neoliberaler ist, als es die FDP jemals war.
> Darüber hinaus, wenn man sich das Program noch eingehender anschaut, ist man bei Entlasungen nahe 100 Milliarden angekommen, ohne das es nur ein Wort zur Finanzierung gibt.


Glaubst du das interessiert die ganzen Frust- und Protestwähler?
Ich muss immer wieder lachen, wenn jemand mit Parteiprogrammen daherkommt. "Ja, aber die wollen doch was ganz anderes..." 
Natürlich wollen die was ganz anderes. Nur wie viele Wähler beschäftigen sich denn in Deutschland ernsthaft genauer mit der Partei, die sie wählen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ... denn auch nur im Ansatz zu suggerieren das die Situation von 1928 bis 1932 ...


Verhungert ist kaum jemand, was damals Suppenküchen waren, sind heute Tafeln und die Ansprüche sind einfach andere. Wir haben in Deutschland schon wieder hunderttausende Landstreicher, wie sie früher hießen.

Natürlich ist es schwer vergleichbar, weil das Niveau vor 100 Jahren bedeutend tiefer war. Relativ gesehen fühlen sich viele abgehängte aber genauso. Rede doch einfach mal mit Alleinerziehenden Müttern, die mit Hartz IV auskommen  müssen und rede mit den Kindern, denen jede Option zum vorangekommen genommen wird, weil selbst das Lehrlingsgehalt auf Hartz IV der Eltern angerechnet wird.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> weil selbst das Lehrlingsgehalt auf Hartz IV der Eltern angerechnet wird.



Finde ich persönlich echt eine Sauerei. 
Da wird der Anreiz genommen, dass die Kinder sich um einen Ausbildungsberuf bemühen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Finde ich persönlich echt eine Sauerei.
> Da wird der Anreiz genommen, dass die Kinder sich um einen Ausbildungsberuf bemühen.


Das sind diese ganzen kleinen Ungerechtigkeiten, die "CDU-Bonzen", um das klassische Feindbild meiner Schulzeit zu nutzen, natürlich nicht sehen. Und wie schon oft gesagt, der typische AfD-Wähler ist ja nicht die hungernde Alleinerziehende, sondern eher das, was als Mittelstand definiert ist, Natürlich ist das mit 1928 schwer bis nicht vergleichbar, aber auch damals gab es "nur" 6 Millionen Arbeitslose, zählt man heute "richtig", sind wir da auch wieder, natürlich auf ganz anderem Niveau, da wir mit 40  Millionen Erwerbstätigen soviele Arbeitende haben, wie noch nie.


----------



## seahawk (24. Februar 2020)

Nein, das sind Dinge die auch die Linken gar nicht sehen wollen. Da ist das Thema ja auch nur Regelsatzerhöhung und Verbot von Sanktionen. So dämlich wie es ist, die einzige Partei, die das wirklich auf dem Schirm hat, ist die FDP.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2020)

Das ist übrigens einer der Gründe, warum der Bundestag sich weiterhin vehement gegen einen rechtsradikalen Bundestagsvizepräsidenten wehrt. In Brandenburg gibt es einen im Landtag und was passiert dann?


*AfD-Landtagsvizepräsident blockiert Debatte über Rechtsterrorismus*
_... Nach dem Anschlag in Hanau wollte die CDU-Fraktion im brandenburgischen  Landtag über Terror von Rechts sprechen. Doch AfD-Politiker Galau  stellte sich dagegen: Er sehe keinen Bezug zu Brandenburg. ...
CDU-Fraktionschef Jan Redmann kündigte an, man werde das  Landesverfassungsgericht anrufen, um die Änderung der Tagesordnung per  einstweiliger Verfügung durchzusetzen. "Wir lassen uns von der AfD eine  Debatte zum Rechtsterrorismus in Brandenburg nicht verbieten", schrieb  Redmann auf Twitter. ..._
Brandenburg: AfD-Landtagsvizepraesident Andreas Galau blockiert Debatte ueber Rechtsterrorismus - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## HardwareHighlander (24. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Und jetzt überleg mal, wie viel Steuern diese 45 reichsten Deutschen zahlen



Viel zu wenig.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Verhungert ist kaum jemand, was damals Suppenküchen waren, sind heute Tafeln und die Ansprüche sind einfach andere. Wir haben in Deutschland schon wieder hunderttausende Landstreicher, wie sie früher hießen.
> 
> Natürlich ist es schwer vergleichbar, weil das Niveau vor 100 Jahren bedeutend tiefer war. Relativ gesehen fühlen sich viele abgehängte aber genauso. Rede doch einfach mal mit Alleinerziehenden Müttern, die mit Hartz IV auskommen  müssen und rede mit den Kindern, denen jede Option zum vorangekommen genommen wird, weil selbst das Lehrlingsgehalt auf Hartz IV der Eltern angerechnet wird.



Entschuldigung, das ist einfach falsch und unrichtig!
Es wird überhaupt kein Lehrlingsgehalt angerechnet! Das einzige was angerechnet wird, sind anteilig die Wohnkosten (Kalt- und Warmmiete), bei einer Bedarfsgemeinschaft, keinem Elterntei wird etwas vom Regelsatz abgezogen, also erzähle hier keine Unwahrheiten.

Das Einkommen Ihrer Kinder – wird es bei Hartz 4 angerechnet?



> Das sind diese ganzen kleinen Ungerechtigkeiten, die "CDU-Bonzen", um das klassische Feindbild meiner Schulzeit zu nutzen, natürlich nicht sehen. Und wie schon oft gesagt, der typische AfD-Wähler ist ja nicht die hungernde Alleinerziehende, sondern eher das, was als Mittelstand definiert ist, Natürlich ist das mit 1928 schwer bis nicht vergleichbar, aber auch damals gab es "nur" 6 Millionen Arbeitslose, zählt man heute "richtig", sind wir da auch wieder, natürlich auf ganz anderem Niveau, da wir mit 40 Millionen Erwerbstätigen soviele Arbeitende haben, wie noch nie.



Auch das ist vollkommen falsch! Ich weiß nicht wo du deine Zahlen hernimmst aber sie sind erstunken und erlogen!
Es gibt INSGESAMMT 6,4 Millionen ALG II Empfänger in Deutschland inklusive Aufstocker und inklusive 1,92 Millionen Kinder u. Jugendliche, was in etwa 7,5% der Gesammtbevölkerung entspricht.
Dramatisch: Zahl der Hartz IV Empfaenger weitaus hoeher als gedacht?

Dazu kommen nochmal 1,1 Millionen Menschen die Grundsicherung im Alter und bei Erwerbsminderung beziehen.

Insgesammt sind also in etwa 7,5 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland auf staatliche Hilfen angewiesen, also etwas unter 9%. Wo und wann war das jemals anders oder in welchem Staat ist das bitte wesentlich besser?


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, das ist einfach falsch und unrichtig!
> Es wird überhaupt kein Lehrlingsgehalt angerechnet! Das einzige was angerechnet wird, sind anteilig die Wohnkosten (Kalt- und Warmmiete), bei einer Bedarfsgemeinschaft, keinem Elterntei wird etwas vom Regelsatz abgezogen, also erzähle hier keine Unwahrheiten.
> 
> Das Einkommen Ihrer Kinder – wird es bei Hartz 4 angerechnet?



Schick. Aber ich kenne mehr als nur einen Fall, wo das Einkommen für die Bedarfsgemeinschaft zusammengerechnet wird. Verdient das Kind als Auszubildender zuviel, wird es angerechnet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2020)

Es geht um Kinder bis 18, die im Elternhaus leben .... 
Hartz-IV: Wehe, wenn du arbeitest | STERN.de


----------



## Eckism (24. Februar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wer gibt schon gerne offen zu Arm zu sein. Auch Wenn man sonst gerne mal jammert wie schwer es man hat. Niemand.



Man müßte erstmal klären, was "Arm" überhaupt bedeutet...
Laut Internet gehöre ich auch zu den sehr gut Verdienern, ich fühl mich halt überhaupt nicht so...und wenn ich nicht noch einige Einkünfte über das Osteuropäische Ausland versteuern lassen würde, sondern in Deutschland...puh, da sähe es ganz Übel aus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Laut Internet gehöre ich auch zu den sehr gut Verdienern, ich fühl mich halt überhaupt nicht so....


Dann stell Dir den Mindestlohn vor ...


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man müßte erstmal klären, was "Arm" überhaupt bedeutet...



Frag die, die Flaschen sammeln oder bei der Tafel in der Schlange stehen.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2020)

...oder Studenten.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es geht um Kinder bis 18, die im Elternhaus leben ....
> Hartz-IV: Wehe, wenn du arbeitest | STERN.de



Davon rede ich auch, nur vermischt du oder besser gesagt der Stern hier Fälle und der Artikel ist falsch und nicht sauber recherchiert!

Lehrlingsgehalt und Ferienjob sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe und sind nicht zu vergleichen! Wie bei allen HIV Empfängern werden Zuverdienste ab einem gewissen Freibetrag auf den EIGENEN Regelsatz angerechnet, der Entspricht mittlerweile mehr als 100€ im Monat oder mehr als 1200€ im Jahr.
Verdient also ein Jugendlicher in den Sommerferien 1200€, darf er die komplett behalten, darüber hinaus wird bei SEINEM Regeldatz anteilig etwas gekürzt, der Regelsatz der Eltern ist NIE betroffen.
Hartz 4 und ein Ferienjob? | Hartz IV & ALG II

Wie ich schon davor dargelegt habe wird oder besser gesagt DARF ein Lehrlingsgehalt überhaupt nicht bei den Regelsätzen der Eltern angerechnet werden, das ist die momentane Rechtssprechung, ich kann auch nichts dafür, wenn es Arbeitsagenturen versuchen und die Leute es hinnehmen und es nicht selber prüfen oder prüfen lassen.

Wohnt ein Sohn mit seiner Mutter in einer Bedarfsgemeinschaft und fängt nach der Schule eine Ausbildung an, völlig egal wie hoch das Lehrgehalt ist, wird das Lehrgehalt nur anteilig auf die Wohnkosten umgelegt, am Regelsatz der Mutter darf überhaupt nichts angerechnet werden. Die Mutter erhält weiterhin ihren vollen Regelsatz plus die Hälfte der Wohnkosten, die andere Hälfte der Wohnkosten muss der Sohn von seinem Lehrgehalt zahlen, SONST NICHTS.
Das Einkommen Ihrer Kinder – wird es bei Hartz 4 angerechnet?



> *Auch wenn die Eltern Hartz 4 beziehen, muss ein Kind, das Geld verdient, nichts davon an die Eltern abgeben. Das Einkommen, das das Kind erzielt, darf im Bescheid nicht auf die anderen Mitglieder der Bedarfsgemeinschaft übertragen werden. Das Jobcenter hatte hier wohl Vater und Kind vertauscht – anders ist der Fall nicht zu erklären.*





> Schick. Aber ich kenne mehr als nur einen Fall, wo das Einkommen für die Bedarfsgemeinschaft zusammengerechnet wird. Verdient das Kind als Auszubildender zuviel, wird es angerechnet.



Wenn das wirlich stimmt, solltest du die Leute schleunigst zu einem Anwalt schicken, da Klagen gegen Bescheide des Sozialgesetzbuches Gebührenfrei sind.


----------



## Eckism (24. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann stell Dir den Mindestlohn vor ...



Mindestlohn hab ich 10 Jahre als gut ausgebildeter Facharbeiter verdient...das ist hier in der Gegend nicht selten. Da muss man aber auch sagen, das man als Hartzer besser dran ist, da hat man nen ruhiges Leben und am Monatsende mehr übrig. So im Nachhinein kann ich es nicht verstehen, für den Mindestlohn zu arbeiten...aber es reicht gut zum Leben(wenn man keine GEZ-Briefe öffnet).

Thresholds Beispiel mit dem Flaschensammler kommt schon eher hin.


----------



## Poulton (24. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn das wirlich stimmt, solltest du die Leute schleunigst zu einem Anwalt schicken, da Klagen gegen Bescheide des Sozialgesetzbuches Gebührenfrei sind.


Nicht vergessen: Hartz 4: Beratungshilfe beantragen | Hartz4.de 2020
Prozesskostenhilfe: Anspruch & Rueckzahlung | Hartz 4 2020


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Februar 2020)

Naja die meisten haben halt null plan und wissen es nicht, man könnte  denken, die setzen  auf die Ahnungslosigkeit der Leute ^^


----------



## Don-71 (24. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Naja die meisten haben halt null plan und wissen es nicht, man könnte  denken, die setzen  auf die Ahnungslosigkeit der Leute ^^



Das ist so!
Allerdings sind die Leute auch teilweise wirklich "bescheuert" oder Obrigkeitshörig.

Ich habe eine Nachbarin bei der kommt alles zusammen und dementsprechend sauer ist sie, teilweise zu verstehen, teiweise aber auch voll selbst verschuldet, die sieht sich aber ausschließlich als Opfer, durch die Blume hat sie mir auch zu verstehen gegeben das sie entsprechend wählt.
Die Dame war Bäckereifachverkäuferin und bekam mit 62 eine künstliche Hüfte, nach der Reha hat der Arbeitgeber ihr gekündigt nach 30 oder mehr Jahren Betriebszugehörigkeit, weil sie angeblich nicht mehr einsetzbar wäre. Gleich darauf hat sie ihren Rentenbescheid bekommen mit "Zwangsverentung" mit 63 mit den dazugehöreigen Abzügen (war 2011/12 oder so). Beides hat die Dame ohne irgenwelche Aktivitäten einfach hingenommen, sowohl die Kündigung, als auch die "Zwangsverrentung" ohne Widerspruch, Anwalt oder Konsultationen von Beratungsstellen. Ich bin darüber immer noch völlig Perplex, da es in diesem Fall mind mal die Möglichkeit einer Abfindung eventuell auch einen anderen Arbeitsplatz (sitzend) nach 30 Jahren im Unternehmen hätte geben müssen, plus mind. 1 Jahr Arbeitslosengeld 1, was schon die Rentenabzüge deutlich gemildert hätte. Was soll man dazu sagen.


----------



## JePe (24. Februar 2020)

4,9 Prozent: FDP beansprucht Amt des Ersten Buergermeisters.

(scnr)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> 4,9 Prozent: FDP beansprucht Amt des Ersten Buergermeisters.
> 
> (scnr)



Sehr schade, dass die draußen sind.
Wäre wenigstens noch ein gewisser Gegenpol zu den linken Parteien.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Februar 2020)

Sie oder besser gesagt Lindner haben/hat sehr hart daran gearbeitet rauszufliegen, die Stammklientel (normale Liberale ohne national) der FDP (dabon gibt es einige in Hamburg) hat es Lindner schon äusserst übel genommen das er die Koalitionsverhandlungen im Bund mit der Union und den Grünen hat platzen lassen, sein ständiges herumlavieren in der Zwischenzeit, wenn Merkel abtritt stände er für eine Koalition oder Minderheitsregierung sofort bereit, dann die Sache in Thüringen wo er am gleichen Tag wieder völlig rumlaviert hat und erst am Donnerstag halbwegs die Kurve bekommen hat, plus das Kemmerich dann doch lange gebraucht hat, bis er zurückgetreten ist und natürlich überhaupt die Wahl angenommen hat. Normal Liberale sind durch so etwas höchst verärgert.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (24. Februar 2020)

"Es ist besser, nicht zu regieren, als falsch zu regieren" oder so ähnlich... 

Entsprechend alt der Artikel, passt aber wie immer wie das Auge auf die Faust


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sehr schade, dass die draußen sind.
> Wäre wenigstens noch ein gewisser Gegenpol zu den linken Parteien.



Sehr gut, dass sie raus geflogen sind. Volksverräter halt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr gut, dass sie raus geflogen sind. Volksverräter halt.



Hmm, ich dachte du hättest lieber die AfD draußen gehabt.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Hmm, ich dachte du hättest lieber die AfD draußen gehabt.



Die Afd wird sowieso irgendwann überall wieder rausfliegen.
Schlimm finde ich, dass die SPD immer noch so viele Stimmen bekommen hat, trotz ihrer Machenschaften um die Cum Ex Geschäfte.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Afd wird sowieso irgendwann überall wieder rausfliegen.


Bist du dir da sicher?
Auch in Sachsen?
Auf jeden Fall nicht die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2020)

Na ja, wird irgendwann passieren, auch in Sachsen.
Die nächste Wahl ist in Baden Württemberg. Da wird es schon eng werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Aber viele neuere Entwürfe und Vorschläge stellen die Weichen für diesen Weg und anscheinend wird das gesellschaftlich immer mehr und mehr akzeptiert, weil geglaubt wird, das wäre der Ausweg aus gewissen Problemen.
> 
> Es scheint halt immer so: Wenn man was längere Zeit nicht mehr hatte, dann vergisst man es und Jüngere meinen dann die Welt damit neu zu erfinden und alte Fehler erneut zu begehen. Bis man dann irgendwann den Zusammenhang erkennt und vielleicht doch versteht, dass sozialistische Ansätze für viele Probleme kontraproduktiv sind, auch wenns auf den ersten Blick sich erstmal toll anhört.



Jetzt hast du mich allerdings neugierig gemacht ... Wann und wo in der Vergangenheit haben denn "sozialistische Ansätze" (<-- Diese Worthülse bitte mit einer konkreten Erläuterung füllen.) Rechtsstaaten mit freier Marktwirtschaft in den Abgrund geführt?

Ich behaupte nämlich das Gegenteil: Desozialiserung ist es, die auch wirtschaftlich stabile Staaten destabilisiert, weil weite Teile der Bevölkerung von der Teilhabe am Wohlstand ausgeschlossen sind, was zwangsläufig zu Unruhen führt.

Mit der Abgabenlast als Ganzes hat aber erst einmal weder aus der einen, noch aus der anderen Richtung zu tun. Entscheidend ist, *was* bei *wem* besteuert wird.
Die höhere Besteuerung ruhenden Vermögens (obendrein erst ab beträchtlicher Höhe) und von Kapitalmarkterträgen belastet beispielsweise den Mittelstand überhaupt nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil: Sie führt dazu, dass der Mittelstand das macht, was ihn überhaupt zum Mittelstand erklärt: Einnahmen werden überwiegend in weiteres Wachstum investiert, statt sie auf Offshore-Konten zu parken oder damit am Kapitalmarkt zu pokern.

Was den (echten) Mittelstand belastet, sind die Lohnnebenkosten. Die müssen runter. Sie können aber nur runter, wenn das, was damit getragen wird, anderweitig gedeckt werden kann: nämlich die Gesundheits- und Altersvorsorge. Dafür jedoch müsste man den Arbeitnehmern erst einmal gescheite Löhne und Gehälter zahlen, damit sie sich überhaupt erst privat für Gesundheit und Alter vorsorgen können.

Nur: Selbst wenn der Staat jetzt damit anfangen würde, die Lohnnebenkosten drastisch zu senken und Arbeitgeber die freigewordenen Mittel tatsächlich in Wachstum und höhere Löhne investieren, käme das rund 40 Jahre zu spät.
Und nein, diese Zahl ist nicht zufällig in der Nähe der durchschnittlichen Lebensarbeitszeit in Deutschland. Vereinfacht ausgedrückt: Abgaben jetzt zu verringern, *könnte* (wenn alle verantwortungsbewusst mitspielen) tatsächlich dazu führen, dass sich das neue System zukünftig trägt. Allerdings führt dies zu einer massiven Unterversorgung aller nicht mehr Berufstätigen, da die Rentenkassen noch weniger aufgefüllt werden als ohnehin schon und weil diese Leute natürlich nicht mehr nachträglich privat altersvorsorgen können.
Preisfrage: Wenn der Staat weniger kassiert, wer trägt dann den Lebensunterhalt derjenigen, die ihr Scherflein zu Deutschlands Wohlstand bereits beigetragen haben, sobald die Rentenkassen (aufgrund der gekippten Alterspyramide) leer und Steuerzuschüsse in die Rentenkasse aufgrund verringerter Abgaben gar nicht möglich sind?

Dass die Umsatzsteuer derart steigt, um auch nur einen Bruchteil der bereits bestehenden Verbindlichkeiten von Staat zu Bürger zu bedienen, glaubst du doch hoffentlich selbst nicht. Konsum ist begrenzt, man müsste also höhere Endverbraucherpreise vorschreiben und gleichzeitig den Umsatzsteuersatz erhöhen, damit dort nennenswert Mehreinnahmen generiert werden. Und das ist genau wieder diese Marktregulierung und der Griff in die Taschen des Bürgers, von dem man doch eigentlich weg will.

Kurz, der durchschnittliche Wirtschaftsliberale wünscht sich im Prinzip einen Staat, der so ist wie sein idealer Arbeitnehmer: Er muss alles leisten, darf aber nichts kosten. Um das für nicht tragfähig zu halten, muss man kein Sozialist sein, sondern nur ein wenig nachrechnen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. Februar 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mindestlohn hab ich 10 Jahre als gut ausgebildeter Facharbeiter verdient...das ist hier in der Gegend nicht selten. Da muss man aber auch sagen, das man als Hartzer besser dran ist, da hat man nen ruhiges Leben und am Monatsende mehr übrig. So im Nachhinein kann ich es nicht verstehen, für den Mindestlohn zu arbeiten...aber es reicht gut zum Leben(wenn man keine GEZ-Briefe öffnet).
> 
> Thresholds Beispiel mit dem Flaschensammler kommt schon eher hin.


Is klar. Dann verschweigst aber einiges. Ich war als Hartzer nicht besser dran


----------



## Adi1 (25. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher?
> Auch in Sachsen?
> Auf jeden Fall nicht die nächsten Jahre.



Das wird schneller passieren als du denkst.

Nur weil hier ein paar ewig Gestrige ihren Quark veranstalten,

bedeutet das noch lange nicht,

dass hier nur Nazis und Naziunterstützer rumrennen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das wird schneller passieren als du denkst.


Wenn die AfD in Sachsen unter 5% kommt, schicke ich Dir eine Kiste Bier Deiner Wahl!


----------



## Mahoy (26. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn die AfD in Sachsen unter 5% kommt, schicke ich Dir eine Kiste Bier Deiner Wahl!



Mit solchen Wetten wird das deutsche Brauhandwerk nicht glücklich, so viel weiß ich jetzt schon.  

Die AfD wird bei den nächsten Landtagswahlen nicht einmal in BaWü, Hessen, oder in RP; möglicherweise noch nicht einmal in Bayern oder gar NRW unter 5% kommen ... Eventuell im Saarland, Niedersachsen, SH und Bremen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die AfD wird bei den nächsten Landtagswahlen nicht einmal in.


Die Wette gilt unbefristet .....


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Mit solchen Wetten wird das deutsche Brauhandwerk nicht glücklich, so viel weiß ich jetzt schon.
> 
> Die AfD wird bei den nächsten Landtagswahlen nicht einmal in BaWü, Hessen, oder in RP; möglicherweise noch nicht einmal in Bayern oder gar NRW unter 5% kommen ... Eventuell im Saarland, Niedersachsen, SH und Bremen.


Ich vermute vorher fliegt die SPD irgendwo raus. Sachsen oder Bayern z.B.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn die AfD in Sachsen unter 5% kommt, schicke ich Dir eine Kiste Bier Deiner Wahl!



Das würde ich gerne annehmen.

Wenn unsere Landespolitiker endlich mehr in den ländlichen Raum investieren würden,

staat nur Leipzig, Chemnitz und Dresden zu pushen,

wäre die Zustimmung zur AfD schon mindestens halbiert. 

Ich mache dir auch ein Angebot:

Du bist jederzeit in Dresden eingeladen,
mache dir doch selbst mal ein Bild davon,
das wir eine freie und tolerante Stadt sind. 

Ein paar Idioten gibt es halt überall. 

Übrigends:

Im letzen Jahr hat mich ein sehr verdientes Mitglied
dieses Forums erstmalig mit Sack und Pack besucht,

die waren jedenfalls hellauf begeistert.


----------



## Eckism (26. Februar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Is klar. Dann verschweigst aber einiges. Ich war als Hartzer nicht besser dran



Ich hab fast jeden Monat Geld von meinem Eltern geliehen, um an die Arbeit zu kommen...war im Grunde nen Minusgeschäft.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das wird schneller passieren als du denkst.
> 
> Nur weil hier ein paar ewig Gestrige ihren Quark veranstalten,
> 
> ...



Werden Nazis, die Sächsisch sprechen überhaupt Ernst genommen?


----------



## Don-71 (26. Februar 2020)

Dann müsstest du aber Fahrtkosten von mind. 300€ pro Monat gehabt haben, damit das auch nur halbwegs hinkommt.

Dein Netto liegt bei 1150€ als Single mit Lohnsteuerklasse 1 bei 9€ Stundenlohn und 160 Stunden.

Dein Regelsatz bei 410€ und die Wohnung dürfte auch nicht 400-440€ (warm) überschreiten. Bleiben 300-350€ mehr Netto.


----------



## Eckism (26. Februar 2020)

Mit meiner ollen Spritschluckmöhre waren das um die 200€ Spritkosten im Monat...aber da haben auch noch andere Sachen mit reingespielt. Zumindest bin ich froh, dass diese Scheiß Zeit hinter mir liegt. Jetzt heißt es Geld vorm Staat verstecken, sämtliche Steuerschlupflöcher auszunutzen und Geld sammeln, hab Nachholbedarf.


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. Februar 2020)

Witzig das dies wieder unsere Strammdeutschen liken. Bitte daran denken wieder über die Ausländer zu mekern, was die uns kosten.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Februar 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Werden Nazis, die Sächsisch sprechen überhaupt Ernst genommen?



Von mir persönlich nicht.

Aber frage mal beim Verfassungsschutz nach,
ob sie über Personal verfügen,
welche diesen Dialekt beherrschen. 

An der Front muß gearbeitet werden,
nicht am Aktenschredder.


----------



## seahawk (29. Februar 2020)

Die Steuern in Deutschland sind für Besserverdiener noch viel zu gering-. Der Spitzensteuersatz gehört auf 70%.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Steuern in Deutschland sind für Besserverdiener noch viel zu gering-. Der Spitzensteuersatz gehört auf 70%.


Firmen sollen investieren, nicht Geld zu minimalen Steuern aus den Firmen abziehen


----------



## Eckism (29. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Steuern in Deutschland sind für Besserverdiener noch viel zu gering-. Der Spitzensteuersatz gehört auf 70%.



Wozu? Sollen die Politiker doch arbeiten gehen...ich bin doch nicht die ganze Woche unterwegs, habe kaum Freizeit um irgendjemand anderen das Leben zu Finanzieren, der Faul und Bequem ist. Da ist das Geld bei meiner Familie viel besser aufgehoben.


----------



## FetterKasten (29. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Steuern in Deutschland sind für Besserverdiener noch viel zu gering-. Der Spitzensteuersatz gehört auf 70%.



Für den Fall, dass du selbst "Besserverdiener" bist: Dir steht es frei den Rest deines Einkommen zu spenden, wenn dir die Steuern zu gering sind.

Für den Fall, dass du kein Besserverdiener bist: Streng dich im Leben halt mehr an, dann muss der Staat dir auch nicht so viel finanzieren.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2020)

Es soll Leute geben, die reißen sich tagtäglich den Arsch auf und kommen trotzdem kaum über die Runden.


----------



## FetterKasten (29. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es soll Leute geben, die reißen sich tagtäglich den Arsch auf und kommen trotzdem kaum über die Runden.



Und daran sind die "Besserverdiener" schuld?
Wohl eher nicht. Ohne Unternehmer etc., die ordentlich Kohle verdienen, hätten die meisten wohl gar keine Arbeit.

Jammern über die "Besserverdiener" ist immer leicht. Schwere Krankheiten usw. mal außen vorgenommen, ist jeder selbst seines Glückes Schmied und verhungern muss auch bei 45% Spitzensteuer niemand, selbst wenn man kein Bock auf Arbeit hat.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Und daran sind die "Besserverdiener" schuld?


Habe ich das behauptet?


FetterKasten schrieb:


> Wohl eher nicht. Ohne Unternehmer etc., die ordentlich Kohle verdienen, hätten die meisten wohl gar keine Arbeit.


Und was ist mit denen, die ein Unternehmen an die Wand fahren, tausende Arbeitsplätze vernichten, dann aber selber noch eine Millionenabfindung hinterhergeworfen bekommen?


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Und daran sind die "Besserverdiener" schuld?
> Wohl eher nicht. Ohne Unternehmer etc., die ordentlich Kohle verdienen, hätten die meisten wohl gar keine Arbeit.


Du meinst die Unternehmen die immer mehr auslagern? Oder die Unternehmen, die, diese Ausgelagerten "aufnehmen"? Ja ohne die wären wir besser dran.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2020)

Zeit/Leiharbeit habe ich ja ganz vergessen.


----------



## FetterKasten (29. Februar 2020)

Was denn nun? Unternehmen an die Wand fahren oder Auslagern und Zeitarbeit?
An die Wand fahren sich die Unternehmen, die nicht flexibel mit der Zeit gehen können.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Was denn nun? Unternehmen an die Wand fahren oder Auslagern und Zeitarbeit?


Keine Ahnung, was du damit sagen willst.


FetterKasten schrieb:


> An die Wand fahren sich die Unternehmen, die nicht flexibel mit der Zeit gehen können.


...und dafür können die Mitarbeiter... was genau? Wer führt denn das Unternehmen und hält es zeitgemäß? Wer hätte denn die Verantwortung, eine Firma, meinetwegen eine AG, auch in Zukunft konkurrenzfähig zu halten und Arbeitsplätze zu gewährleisten? Und wer bekommt trotzdem vom Aufsichrstrat 'ne fette Abfindung genehmigt, wenn ihm selbiges misslingt und Arbeitsplätze verloren gehen?


----------



## Sparanus (29. Februar 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wozu? Sollen die Politiker doch arbeiten gehen...ich bin doch nicht die ganze Woche unterwegs, habe kaum Freizeit um irgendjemand anderen das Leben zu Finanzieren, der Faul und Bequem ist. Da ist das Geld bei meiner Familie viel besser aufgehoben.


Wenn das dein Auto auf dem Bild bist musst du dir wohl keine Sorgen über eine Vermögenssteuer machen^^


----------



## Eckism (29. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es soll Leute geben, die reißen sich tagtäglich den Arsch auf und kommen trotzdem kaum über die Runden.



Das ist die Ungerechtigkeit in dem Land. Ich stand auch vor der Wahl, erstmal kündigen, entweder die Selbstständigkeit klapp oder ich hab auch nicht weniger Geld aber dafür sehr viel Freizeit...das muss dann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Du meinst die Unternehmen die immer mehr  auslagern? Oder die Unternehmen, die, diese Ausgelagerten "aufnehmen"?  Ja ohne die wären wir besser dran.



Mal sollte sich überlegen, warum sie auslagern, sicherlich nicht aus Langeweile.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Zeit/Leiharbeit habe ich ja ganz vergessen.



Also Leiharbeitern geht's gar nicht mal sooooo schlecht, die haben mehr verdient als ich früher.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn das dein Auto auf dem Bild bist musst du  dir wohl keine Sorgen über eine Vermögenssteuer machen^^



Das war mein erstes Auto, was ich durch nen Unfall verloren habe...Auto 2 und Auto 3 stehen auf'n Hof.


----------



## FetterKasten (29. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was du damit sagen willst.
> 
> ...und dafür können die Mitarbeiter... was genau?



Ich will sagen, dass Entlassungen zum normalen Wirtschaftsleben dazu gehören und wenn man das als Unternehmer nicht tun kann/darf, kann man auch durch zu viele Mitarbeiter sein Unternehmen an die Wand fahren.
Ein Mitarbeiter muss nicht dafür eine Schuld haben.
Er kann aber sowas antizipieren und durch Bildung sich so qualifizieren, dass er ohne große Probleme wieder Arbeit findet. Schlimmstenfalls eben an einem anderen Ort.
Und selbst wenn er das nicht gleich schafft, gibt es hierzulande satte staatliche Transferleistungen, auch ohne dass Steuern von 70% notwendig wären.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich will sagen, dass Entlassungen zum normalen Wirtschaftsleben dazu gehören und wenn man das als Unternehmer nicht tun kann/darf, kann man auch durch zu viele Mitarbeiter sein Unternehmen an die Wand fahren.


Wer redet denn von zu vielen Mitarbeitern oder totalem Kündigungsverbot?
Ich rede von den Typen, wie Mehdorn, Ackermann, oder jetzt Winterkorn, die für den Mist, den sie gebaut haben auch noch belohnt wurden, währen tausende Mitarbeiter ihren Platz in der Firma räumen mussten.
Sag' mal, wie beknackt sind eigentlich die Aufsichtsräte hierzulande, dass die sowas genehmigen? 


FetterKasten schrieb:


> Er kann aber sowas antizipieren und durch Bildung sich so qualifizieren, dass er ohne große Probleme wieder Arbeit findet. Schlimmstenfalls eben an einem anderen Ort.


Antizipieren? Wie die Entlassenen bei VW auch "antizipert" haben, dass ihre Firma bei der Software bescheißt?


FetterKasten schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn er das nicht gleich schafft, gibt es hierzulande satte staatliche Transferleistungen, auch ohne dass Steuern von 70% notwendig wären.


Wie wäre es, wenn man die Steuerlast für Geringverdiener auch einfach senken würde?


----------



## Eckism (29. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn man die Steuerlast für Geringverdiener auch einfach senken würde?



Die Steuerüberschüsse würden das definitiv zulassen, aber die Politiker sagen "Nö" und erhöhen sich die Diäten.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2020)

...und die Spitzenverdiener werden schön aus unserer Solidargemeinschaft ausgeklinkt, weil sie keinen vollen Sozialbeitrag zahlen müssen.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Februar 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Steuerüberschüsse würden das definitiv zulassen, aber die Politiker sagen "Nö" und erhöhen sich die Diäten.


Politiker verdienen für ihre Arbeitslast nicht zu viel, jedenfalls in Deutschland nicht.
Merkel verdient etwa 350k€ pro Jahr, der am besten bezahlte Manager in Deutschland direkt mal 23,5 Millionen. 
Angela Merkels Gehalt: So viel verdient Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel
Dax: Das verdienen Deutschlands Top-Manager - WELT

Wenn wir jetzt sagen, dass Merkels Gehalt das höchste ist was akzeptabel ist, dann haben wir für alle Leute immer noch genug Motivation sich anzustrengen.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Für den Fall, dass du kein Besserverdiener bist: Streng dich im Leben halt mehr an, dann muss der Staat dir auch nicht so viel finanzieren.



Altenpfleger/in strengen sich nicht an ?


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2020)

Du hast Friseure, Restaurantköche und Kellner vergessen.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Du hast Friseure, Restaurantköche und Kellner vergessen.



Erzieher, Alltagsbegleiter, liste geht weiter ^^


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Was denn nun? Unternehmen an die Wand fahren oder Auslagern und Zeitarbeit?
> An die Wand fahren sich die Unternehmen, die nicht flexibel mit der Zeit gehen können.


Na klar. Kostet immer noch das selbe oder gar mehr. Aber dafür ist man ja flexibel. Ja das rettet ein Unternehmen auf jeden Fall.

Lass mich raten du arbeitest nicht als ausgelagerter.


----------



## Eckism (29. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Politiker verdienen für ihre Arbeitslast nicht zu viel, jedenfalls in Deutschland nicht.
> Merkel verdient etwa 350k€ pro Jahr, der am besten bezahlte Manager in Deutschland direkt mal 23,5 Millionen.
> Angela Merkels Gehalt: So viel verdient Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel
> Dax: Das verdienen Deutschlands Top-Manager - WELT
> ...



Man sollte ja auch nicht die paar Manager als Vergleich ranziehen...es gibt bedeutend mehr Leute, die sich den Buckel krumm arbeiten und 10k (oder noch weniger) im Jahr bekommen.
Zudem sollte man auch das betrachten, was viel dafür aufgeben, um mehr Geld zu verdienen...ich hab die Chance auf ne eigene Familie aufgegeben, weil mir einfach die Zeit fehlt...was mir auch sehr schwer gefallen ist, da ich eigentlich sehr gerne ne eigene Familie gegründet hätte. Mein Patenkind, was ich sehr mag, sehe ich 3-4 mal im Jahr für ein paar Stunden, ist auch nicht geil.
Umso mehr Geld der Staat von mir will, um so später kann ich wieder mit meinem Leben anfangen/weitermachen, da kann man ab und zu schonmal stinkig werden.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Februar 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man sollte ja auch nicht die paar Manager als Vergleich ranziehen...es gibt bedeutend mehr Leute, die sich den Buckel krumm arbeiten und 10k (oder noch weniger) im Jahr bekommen.



Erähl mal wer ist das denn an Leuten die 10000€ ode weniger im Jahr für eine Vollzeitstelle verdienen?
Vielleicht einfach nur Eckism Propaganda?


----------



## Sparanus (29. Februar 2020)

Wer 10k im Jahr bekommt wird auch nicht von einer Vermögenssteuer betroffen sein.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Februar 2020)

Alleine mit Mindestlohn verdienst 18000 im Jahr in Deutschland.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Februar 2020)

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal Teilzeit angenommen.


----------



## Eckism (29. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Erähl mal wer ist das denn an Leuten die 10000€ ode weniger im Jahr für eine Vollzeitstelle verdienen?
> Vielleicht einfach nur Eckism Propaganda?



Als ich noch angestellter war habe ich in einem langen Monat mal 4-stellig bekommen...Vollzeit und Facharbeiter. Ist das neu, das man das alles auf die Pfote bekommt?


----------



## Sparanus (29. Februar 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Als ich noch angestellter war habe ich in einem langen Monat mal 4-stellig bekommen...Vollzeit und Facharbeiter. Ist das neu, das man das alles auf die Pfote bekommt?



War wohl vor dem Mindestlohn nh?
Aber was hat das jetzt mit einer Vermögenssteuer zu tun?


----------



## Eckism (29. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> War wohl vor dem Mindestlohn nh?
> Aber was hat das jetzt mit einer Vermögenssteuer zu tun?



Was hast du ständig mit der Vermögenssteuer? Wer Schlau ist, hat offiziell kein Vermögen...


----------



## Sparanus (29. Februar 2020)

Darum ging es die letzten Seiten. Guten Morgen


----------



## Eckism (29. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Darum ging es die letzten Seiten. Guten Morgen





Sparanus schrieb:


> Politiker verdienen für ihre Arbeitslast nicht zu viel, jedenfalls in Deutschland nicht.
> Merkel verdient etwa 350k€ pro Jahr, der am besten bezahlte Manager in Deutschland direkt mal 23,5 Millionen.
> Angela Merkels Gehalt: So viel verdient Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel
> Dax: Das verdienen Deutschlands Top-Manager - WELT
> ...



Der Verdienst hat mit Vermögenssteuer zutun? Ich glaube, Vermögenssteuer ist nochmal was anderes...guten Morgen...


----------



## Sparanus (29. Februar 2020)

Entweder du hast Vermögen durch ein gutes Erbe oder durch Arbeit. Bei 10k€ p.A. wird es dazu aber nicht kommen


----------



## Eckism (29. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Entweder du hast Vermögen durch ein gutes Erbe oder durch Arbeit. Bei 10k€ p.A. wird es dazu aber nicht kommen



Wenn man wie Don-71 vom Brutto ausgeht und nicht von dem, was man tatsächlich auf die Kralle bekommt, ist man dem Vermögen schon fast doppelt so schnell auf der Spur.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Februar 2020)

Selbst Netto liegst du mit ner Vollzeitstelle nicht unter 10k pro Jahr.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Februar 2020)

Wenn du den Freibetrag von 9000€ gleich mit einbeziehst bist du in etwa bei 14000€ Netto mit Mindestlohn, als Single ohne Kinder mit Lohnsteuerklasse 1.

Nettogehälter zu vergleichen machen nur Stumpfsinnige, die von nichts Ahnung haben, das es 5 Lohnsteuerklassen in Deutschland gibt, plus Kinderfreiträge, Ehegattensplitting etc. etc.


----------



## Eckism (29. Februar 2020)

Wie gesagt, ich weiß das nur von vor ein paar Jahren, wie das war und es war nicht angenehm. Trotzdem sind auch 14.000€ im Jahr nicht gerade viel. Wenn man sieht, was da im Monat alles abgeht, bleibt auch nicht mehr viel übrig.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Februar 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich weiß das nur von vor ein paar Jahren, wie das war und es war nicht angenehm. Trotzdem sind auch 14.000€ im Jahr nicht gerade viel. Wenn man sieht, was da im Monat alles abgeht, bleibt auch nicht mehr viel übrig.



Da kannst du mal bei deinem Finanzamt (und auch bei anderen Stellen wie Krankenkasse und Beitragsservice) nachfragen.
Vor allem geht ja noch mehr davon weg bei Produkten die du kaufst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

Könnten wir nach seitenlangem Geschwätz wirder zum Thema kommen?

Danke


----------



## Sparanus (29. Februar 2020)

So Ecki und du hast jetzt warum Angst vor einer Steuer auf Vermögen?


----------



## Eckism (1. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> So Ecki und du hast jetzt warum Angst vor einer Steuer auf Vermögen?



Ich hab keine Angst vor ner Steuer auf Vermögen, wo steht das?


----------



## Sparanus (1. März 2020)

Warum denn sonst das ganze Mimimimimi?


----------



## seahawk (1. März 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Für den Fall, dass du selbst "Besserverdiener" bist: Dir steht es frei den Rest deines Einkommen zu spenden, wenn dir die Steuern zu gering sind.
> 
> Für den Fall, dass du kein Besserverdiener bist: Streng dich im Leben halt mehr an, dann muss der Staat dir auch nicht so viel finanzieren.



Ich werde mich nie dem Kapitalismus unterwerfen und mich ausbeuten lassen.


----------



## Eckism (1. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum denn sonst das ganze Mimimimimi?



Die Steuern auf das Einkommen...man bezahlt nen Haufen Geld, für das, dasd man arbeiten geht. Da wird man ja direkt wieder bestraft, das man nicht Faul ist.


----------



## Oi!Olli (1. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Steuern auf das Einkommen...man bezahlt nen Haufen Geld, für das, dasd man arbeiten geht. Da wird man ja direkt wieder bestraft, das man nicht Faul ist.


Ja schlimm am Gemeinwesen seinen Anteil zu leisten. Wenn jeder nur an sich dächte, es wäre an alle gedacht. Zum Beispiel das Paradies Somalia, keine Steuern, keine Ordnung, kein Staat.


----------



## Eckism (1. März 2020)

Steuern sind ja ok, aber nicht in solchen Ausmaßen...und das Gemeinwesen hat ja meistens nix davon. Schulen werden geschlossen, Kindergärten fehlen, Lehrer fehlen, Polizisten fehlen, Ärzte fehlen, die Altenpflege ist ein Graus usw....Hauptsache der Staat hat nen Haushaltsüberschuss von mehreren Milliarden. Da spar ich lieber, damit zumindest meine nähere Familie was davon hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2020)

Ab jetzt wird themenfremder SPAM gemeldet. Zerredet andere Themen, Kinnes ...


----------



## seahawk (1. März 2020)

Themenfremd ja, aber bezeichnend, denn wenn es ums Geld geht sieht man halt wie weit es mit Solidarität und Gerechtigkeit wirklich ist. Egoismus erzeugt Neid, Neid erzeugt Hass, Hass erzeugt Faschisten.


----------



## FetterKasten (1. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Egoismus erzeugt Neid, Neid erzeugt Hass, Hass erzeugt Faschisten.



Dann musst du den Faschisten wohl mehr von deinem Geld abgeben, damit sie dich nicht mehr beneiden müssen


----------



## Mahoy (1. März 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Dann musst du den Faschisten wohl mehr von deinem Geld abgeben, damit sie dich nicht mehr beneiden müssen



Die bekommen ihr Geld doch schon von dubiosen Gönnern über Scheinfirmen.


----------



## seahawk (2. März 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Dann musst du den Faschisten wohl mehr von deinem Geld abgeben, damit sie dich nicht mehr beneiden müssen



Keine Sorge, ich lebe materiell so bescheiden, das niemand neidisch sein dürfte. Das einzige was mir etwas bedeutet ist Zeit für die sinnvollen Dinge im Leben und dazu gehört Lohnarbeit definitiv nicht.


----------



## Hurano (2. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Themenfremd ja, aber bezeichnend, denn wenn es ums Geld geht sieht man halt wie weit es mit Solidarität und Gerechtigkeit wirklich ist. Egoismus erzeugt Neid, Neid erzeugt Hass, Hass erzeugt Faschisten.



Ich denke du verstehst etwas anderes unter Solidarität.
Solidarität empfinde ich als folgendes:


Eckism schrieb:


> Da spar ich lieber, damit zumindest meine nähere Familie was davon hat.





Auserdem geht auch Egoismus ohne Neid. Neid ohne Hass und  Hass ohne Faschismus.


----------



## Don-71 (3. März 2020)

Anscheinend gibt es bei der Linken auch die ein oder andere Gewaltfantasie.
Wer das bei anderen völlig zu recht kritisiert, kann es dann selber aber nicht ins lächerliche ziehen.

Linke-Konferenz: „Erschiessungen von Reichen“ – Skandal in Kassel - WELT


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Anscheinend gibt es bei der Linken auch die ein oder andere Gewaltfantasie.


Wie reagieren darauf doch unsere rechten Freunde?

_"Das ist Meinungsfreiheit. Man wird das doch mal diskutieren dürfen"_


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Anscheinend gibt es bei der Linken auch die ein oder andere Gewaltfantasie.
> Wer das bei anderen völlig zu recht kritisiert, kann es dann selber aber nicht ins lächerliche ziehen.
> 
> Linke-Konferenz: „Erschiessungen von Reichen“ – Skandal in Kassel - WELT


Ist mal wieder ein Paradebeispiel für den Hass auf Reiche seitens der Linken sowie deren Menschenbild.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie reagieren darauf doch unsere rechten Freunde?
> 
> _"Das ist Meinungsfreiheit. Man wird das doch mal diskutieren dürfen"_



Wenn jemand andere erschießen will, weil diese Reichtum haben, dann hat derjenige/diejenige einen heftigen Knall. Da kann man von mir aus drüber diskutieren, aber das ist menschenverachtend.


----------



## Don-71 (3. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie reagieren darauf doch unsere rechten Freunde?
> 
> _"Das ist Meinungsfreiheit. Man wird das doch mal diskutieren dürfen"_



Ich bin aber kein rechter Freund und ich finde es zienlich beschissen, wenn Parteimitglieder von deutschen Parteien im Bundestag, solche Aussprüche, die anscheinend schon mehr ernst gemeint sind, auf Podiumsdiskussionen bringen und der Parteichef darüber seine Witze macht.
Ich rege mich ja auch völlig zu recht und wesentlich mehr über die AfD auf, aber so etwas ist einfach total erbärmlich, bei jedem den es betrifft, zeigt es doch Menschenverachtung und Hass, genauso wie bei Rechten gegenüber Minderheiten und Andersdenkenden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2020)

Man wird doch mal diskutieren dürfen, ab wann der Bau von Guillotinen angemessen ist. Wer der Gesellschaft Milliarden mit Cum Ex Geschäften raubt, ist schwer zu rehabilitieren. Natürlich bin ich gegen jede Todesstrafe, aber ich kenne genügend Menschen im Land, die das anders sehen. Je nach Art der Statistik bis zu 25%. Und die findest Du zu 99% nicht im linken Lager. Zünde als bitte keine, wie nennst Du es immer, Nebelkerzen.

Der Unterschied ist, dass Teesocken nur diskutieren. Ich habe da keine Angst. Unschön ist es trotzdem.


----------



## Sparanus (3. März 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Anscheinend gibt es bei der Linken auch die ein oder andere Gewaltfantasie.
> Wer das bei anderen völlig zu recht kritisiert, kann es dann selber aber nicht ins lächerliche ziehen.
> 
> Linke-Konferenz: „Erschiessungen von Reichen“ – Skandal in Kassel - WELT


Springer Presse

Die Aussage der Frau ist, dass nicht nur die Reichen zu viel zum Klimawandel beitragen sondern jeder Bürger.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Man wird doch mal diskutieren dürfen, ab wann der Bau von Guillotinen angemessen ist. Wer der Gesellschaft Milliarden mit Cum Ex Geschäften raubt, ist schwer zu rehabilitieren. Natürlich bin ich gegen jede Todesstrafe, aber ich kenne genügend Menschen im Land, die das anders sehen. Je nach Art der Statistik bis zu 25%. Und die findest Du zu 99% nicht im linken Lager. Zünde als bitte keine, wie nennst Du es immer, Nebelkerzen.
> 
> Der Unterschied ist, dass Teesocken nur diskutieren. Ich habe da keine Angst. Unschön ist es trotzdem.


Klar, aus der Sicht von Linksaußen ist das so.
Bedenke doch einfach mal die ganzen Toten unter Linksradikalen Systemen.



> Die Aussage der Frau ist, dass nicht nur die Reichen zu viel zum Klimawandel beitragen sondern jeder Bürger.


Was diese Frau damit meint oder darin interpretiert haben will ist mir völlig egal, sie redet über das Erschießen von Leuten, die aus linker Sicht zu viel Geld haben.
Letzteres ist das Problem und von der Springer-Presse völlig unabhängig.


----------



## Sparanus (3. März 2020)

Dir ist die Interpretation egal?
Meine Güte, haust du deinem besten Freund auch auf die Fresse, wenn er mal Arschloch ruft?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dir ist die Interpretation egal?
> Meine Güte, haust du deinem besten Freund auch auf die Fresse, wenn er mal Arschloch ruft?



Nein, weil das eine völlig andere Situation ist.
Hier reden Politiker, ich würde derartige Aussagen nicht ins Lächerliche ziehen.


----------



## Don-71 (3. März 2020)

Bernd Riexinger wegen AEusserung zu Reichen in der Kritik - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Sparanus (3. März 2020)

Die Frau wollte womöglich darauf hinaus, dass es jedoch beim Klimaschutz nicht genüge, sich nur auf diese oberste Schicht zu fokussieren.

Da sieht man schon, dass es keine Springer Presse ist.

Aber hey wir brauchen mal wieder Aufregung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Frau wollte womöglich darauf hinaus, dass es jedoch beim Klimaschutz nicht genüge, sich nur auf diese oberste Schicht zu fokussieren.
> 
> Da sieht man schon, dass es keine Springer Presse ist.
> 
> Aber hey wir brauchen mal wieder Aufregung.


Es geht um die Wortwahl. Ich sehe darin den Aufruf, Leute zu erschießen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. März 2020)

Zum Glück setzt man nicht auf die Deutungen der intellektuellen Unterschicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zum Glück setzt man nicht auf die Deutungen der intellektuellen Unterschicht.



Oder versteht endlich, dass die Linkspartei nichts mit Freiheit zu tun hat.


----------



## Don-71 (3. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Man wird doch mal diskutieren dürfen, ab wann der Bau von Guillotinen angemessen ist. Wer der Gesellschaft Milliarden mit Cum Ex Geschäften raubt, ist schwer zu rehabilitieren. Natürlich bin ich gegen jede Todesstrafe, aber ich kenne genügend Menschen im Land, die das anders sehen. Je nach Art der Statistik bis zu 25%. Und die findest Du zu 99% nicht im linken Lager. Zünde als bitte keine, wie nennst Du es immer, Nebelkerzen.
> 
> Der Unterschied ist, dass Teesocken nur diskutieren. Ich habe da keine Angst. Unschön ist es trotzdem.



Du willst wirklich meinen Intellekt beleidigen oder?
Es is vor allen dingen die libral demokratische Gesellschaftsordnung, die in der Rechtssprechung, für die Überwindung der Todesstrafe bei Vermögensdelikten gesorgt hat und das es heute ein "gesundes Verhältnis" zwischen Vermögensdelikten auf der einen Seite und Tötungs oder Körperverletzungsdelikten (inklusive Sexualdelikten) auf der anderen Seite gibt.

Und du sabbelst so einen Schwachsinn, denn Vermögensdelikte sind immer vollständig rehabilitierbar, wenn man den Schaden zurückzahlen kann, im Gegensatz zu Schäden an Menschen. Bei dir scheint auch etwas der Wertekanon durcheinander in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du willst wirklich meinen Intellekt beleidigen oder?


Wir diskutieren gerade über das Thema, oder?

Siehst Du, dass ist der Beweis, dass man darüber diskutieren kann .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir diskutieren gerade über das Thema, oder?
> 
> Siehst Du, dass ist der Beweis, dass man darüber diskutieren kann .



Es geht um die Diskussion darüber, was für ein menschenverachtendes Weltbild Leute in der Linkspartei haben, nicht um Relativierung dessen, was sie gesagt hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2020)

Hier mal das Video
YouTube

Das ist doch Monty Python pur und die Reaktion von Riexinger angemessen satirisch.
Wie kann man da so spaßbefreit sein. Es gibt Menschen, die Träumen von einer Revolution.
Die werden sie aber nicht bekommen. Du siehst alle anderen Lachen, kopfschütteln usw.

Ein Planspiel, von der Metaebene herunter. Es geht um die Energiewende, und jemand
sagt, dass selbst, wenn man nach einer Revolution 1% der Reichen erschossen hat, die
Energiewende immer noch nicht umsetzbar ist. Es geht nicht darum, die Reichen zu
erschießen, es geht darum real umsetzbare Klimapolitik zu machen.

Außerdem geht es doch nur um 1% der Reichen, also weniger, als die Letalität von Corona,
Also eine ganz harmloser Grippewelle ....


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier mal das Video
> YouTube
> 
> Das ist doch Monty Python pur und die Reaktion von Riexinger angemessen satirisch.
> ...



Wehe wenn das jemand von der AfD gesagt hätte. Dann wärst du hier ausgerastet.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. März 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und du sabbelst so einen Schwachsinn, denn Vermögensdelikte sind immer vollständig rehabilitierbar, wenn man den Schaden zurückzahlen kann, im Gegensatz zu Schäden an Menschen.



so wie hier zb?

@T
YouTube


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bedenke doch einfach mal die ganzen Toten unter Linksradikalen Systemen.



Wie viele Menschen sind denn bisher so gestorben, weil man ihnen Demokratie oder freien Markt gebracht hat?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Menschen sind denn bisher so gestorben, weil man ihnen Demokratie oder freien Markt gebracht hat?



Durch das System sind mir nur wenige bekannt, z.B. in den USA mit der Todesstrafe, aber sonst jetzt nicht.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. März 2020)

Bei nur einer Zeile ist es wirklich schwer zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen...


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Durch das System sind mir nur wenige bekannt, z.B. in den USA mit der Todesstrafe, aber sonst jetzt nicht.



Du hast es nicht verstanden.
Wie viele Menschen sind gestorben, weil es gewisse Länder gab, die andere Länder mit Demokratie und freiem Markt "beglücken" wollten?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Menschen sind denn bisher so gestorben, weil man ihnen Demokratie oder freien Markt gebracht hat?


Böse Frage, da müsste man ja über seinen eigenen Schatten springen. Und von allen Dingen, die Menschen am wenigsten vermögen, ist über den eigenen Schatten zu springen ganz weit vorne


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2020)

> Wie viele Menschen sind gestorben, weil es gewisse Länder gab, die  andere Länder mit Demokratie und freiem Markt "beglücken" wollten?


Das hat mit Demokratie und freiem Markt wenige zu tun, sondern sind außenpolitische Zeile der USA/NATO.


----------



## Mahoy (3. März 2020)

Halten wir mal fest: Wenn Rotsocken-Sandra aus der ersten Reihe ihr gerüttelt' Maß an Stuss erzählt, gibt das _unbedingt_ die Geisteshaltung der gesamten Linken in Deutschland wieder.

Von rechts kommend, wären das bedauerliche Einzelfälle, man wäre mit der Maus ausgerutscht, ein Praktikant wär's gewesen und grundsätzlich hätte man das alles natürlich total missverstanden und über Gebühr aufgebauscht, oder es wäre zumindest etwas, was gerade so noch von der freien Meinungsäußerung gedeckt wäre und man ja wohl noch mal sagen dürfe.

Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass wenigstens eine nicht näher bekannte Person ohne besondere öffentliche oder politische Funktion im Zuschauerkreis einer linken Konferenz brachiale Töne anschlägt, die mit dem ständigen Entgleisungen hochrangiger AfD-Funktionäre zumindest vage vergleichbar sind. Sonst wüsste man als besorgter Bürger ja gar nicht, wie man die Gefahr von rechts und links zumindest irgendwie gleichsetzen könnte.

Machen wir uns nix vor, die sind enttarnt. Alles RAF-Schläfer, allesamt! 

(Wer Sarkasmus findet, darf ihn behalten. Bitte kühl und trocken lagern.)


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. März 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du willst wirklich meinen Intellekt beleidigen oder?
> Es is vor allen dingen die libral demokratische Gesellschaftsordnung, die in der Rechtssprechung, für die Überwindung der Todesstrafe bei Vermögensdelikten gesorgt hat und das es heute ein "gesundes Verhältnis" zwischen Vermögensdelikten auf der einen Seite und Tötungs oder Körperverletzungsdelikten (inklusive Sexualdelikten) auf der anderen Seite gibt.
> 
> Und du sabbelst so einen Schwachsinn, denn Vermögensdelikte sind immer vollständig rehabilitierbar, wenn man den Schaden zurückzahlen kann, im Gegensatz zu Schäden an Menschen. Bei dir scheint auch etwas der Wertekanon durcheinander in letzter Zeit.


Nun wenn ich einem Milliardär 100000 € klaue dürfte die Strafe höher ausfallen, als wenn ich besoffen jemanden mit dem Auto umfahre. 

Ja ich weiß das eine ist "fahrlässig" das Andere Vorsatz. Man merkt aber schon da ein Missverhältnis.


----------



## Eckism (4. März 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nun wenn ich einem Milliardär 100000 € klaue dürfte die Strafe höher ausfallen, als wenn ich besoffen jemanden mit dem Auto umfahre.
> 
> Ja ich weiß das eine ist "fahrlässig" das Andere Vorsatz. Man merkt aber schon da ein Missverhältnis.



Bezahlste keine GEZ, gehste in den Knast, missbrauchst du ein Kind, biste halt krank und brauchst Hilfe...that's Germany...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nun wenn ich einem Milliardär 100000 € klaue dürfte die Strafe höher ausfallen, als wenn ich besoffen jemanden mit dem Auto umfahre. .


Das nennt sich Neokapitalismus. Es ist ein System, welchen einer kleinen Gruppe Reichtum beschert. Frage Dich dann auch, was der Multimilliadäre für eine Strafe bekommt, wenn er mit Cum Ex Milliarden an Steuergeldern erschleicht. Da reicht dann eine kleine Parteispende ...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. März 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nun wenn ich einem Milliardär 100000 € klaue dürfte die Strafe höher ausfallen, als wenn ich besoffen jemanden mit dem Auto umfahre.
> 
> Ja ich weiß das eine ist "fahrlässig" das Andere Vorsatz. Man merkt aber schon da ein Missverhältnis.


Das sind 2 völlig unterschiedliche Aktionen, Diebstahl ist immer Vorsatz und Ignoranz des Eigentum anderer.

Ich halte es übrigens für richtig, die Regelung mit der Zurechnungsfähigkeit zu ändern, zumindest da, wo sich jemand die Dinge zuführt.


----------



## Rolk (4. März 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wehe wenn das jemand von der AfD gesagt hätte. Dann wärst du hier ausgerastet.



Och, dann hätten wir doch wenigstens mal eine mehrtägige Abwechslung in den Medien. So ist alles nur Corona.^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wehe wenn das jemand von der AfD gesagt hätte. Dann wärst du hier ausgerastet.


AfD Politiker sagen solche Dinge ständig, vergessen? Während wir hier auf der einen Seite eine, also eine einzige Linke Politikerin haben, die aus dem Zusammenhang und verkürzt wiedergegeben wurde, haben wir auf der anderen Seite hunderte von Spaltern, die ständig die Menschenrechte mit Füßen treten und z.B. ganz offen zu Straftaten aufrufen. 

Aber es ist schön, dass man nach dieser Aktion erkennt, wer indifferentiert die Welt betrachtet und auf dem rechten Auge blind ist.


----------



## Mahoy (4. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Bezahlste keine GEZ, gehste in den Knast, missbrauchst du ein Kind, biste halt krank und brauchst Hilfe...that's Germany...



Mir wäre neu, dass "Gebühreneinzugszentrale" eine Währung ist, die irgend jemand (nicht) bezahlen würde. Einmal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es die GEZ seit über sieben Jahren nicht mehr gibt ...

Vermutlich meinst du den Rundfunkbeitrag. Und dafür, diesen nicht zu zahlen, geht niemand in den Knast.
Haftstrafen kann es dafür geben, wenn man vorsätzlich und fortgesetzt strafbewehrte gerichtliche Anordnungen (zur Zahlung vorgenannten Abgabe) missachtet - was einem übrigens bei sämtlichen Abgaben geschehen kann.
Wenn, dann geht man also wohlinformiert und sehenden Auges in den Knast und ist somit 200%ig selbst schuld.

Kindesmissbrauch hingegen ist per se strafbar und egal, was für ein Gesülze am (insbesondere, aber nicht ausschließlich am braunen) Stammtisch wiedergekäut wird: Die Täter kommen in Haft.
Es steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt, dass viele Täter tatsächlich eine geistige Störung haben und daher parallel zu Haft behandelt werden, ODER alternativ zum Strafvollzug bzw. in Anschluss an selbigen in geschlossene Einrichtungen verlegt werden. Das hat den ganz simplen Hintergrund, dass Haftstrafen irgendwann enden und man möglichst entweder Therapierte entlassen oder Untherapierbare in Sicherheitsverwahrung überführen möchte. Dass es wenig zweckdienlich wäre, Straftäter einfach nur ihr Haftstrafe absitzen zu lassen, aber die Störung, die zur Tat geführt hat und wieder zu Straftaten führen wird unbehandelt zu lassen, sollte sogar geistigen Tieffliegern einleuchten.

Einmal davon abgesehen, dass der Vergleich grundsätzlich hinkt, kann natürlich auch eine geistige Störung dahinter stecken, wenn jemand fortgesetzt die Zahlung gesetzlich vorgeschriebener Gebühren und Abgaben verweigert, alle Warnungen ignoriert und damit eine Haftstrafe riskiert, über die er sich anschließend wundert.
Vermutlich ist das auch therapierbar, allerdings steht hier der Aufwand nicht im selben Verhältnis zum Nutzen, das solche Schwachmaten ja eher sich selbst schaden, nicht aber Anderen (also beispielsweise ihren potenziellen Missbrauchsopfern).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn, dann geht man also wohlinformiert und sehenden Auges in den Knast und ist somit 200%ig selbst schuld..


Genau, Ursache für viele Knastmonate sind heute Schwarzfahren oder nicht gezahlte minimale Abgaben. Natürlich muss die öffentliche Ordnung aufrecht erhalten werden, aber eine einfache Pfändung würde es auch tun. Und ja, wer dann den Gerichtsvollzieher schlägt hat natürlich etwas anderes begangen, als seine Abgabe nicht bezahlt. 

_"... Laut  Verband Deutscher Verkehrsunternehmen verbüßten deutschlandweit zuletzt  etwa 7.000 von 230.000 angezeigten Schwarzfahrern eine  Ersatzfreiheitsstrafe.  ..."_
Haftstrafen fuer Schwarzfahren: Wer zu arm ist, kommt in den Knast - taz.de


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. März 2020)

Falsch parken ist dafür nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.


----------



## Sparanus (4. März 2020)

Wegen sowas muss niemand in den Knast, aber wenn man sich halt weigert andere Lösungen mitzumachen kommt das halt.


----------



## seahawk (4. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Genau, Ursache für viele Knastmonate sind heute Schwarzfahren oder nicht gezahlte minimale Abgaben. Natürlich muss die öffentliche Ordnung aufrecht erhalten werden, aber eine einfache Pfändung würde es auch tun. Und ja, wer dann den Gerichtsvollzieher schlägt hat natürlich etwas anderes begangen, als seine Abgabe nicht bezahlt.
> 
> _"... Laut  Verband Deutscher Verkehrsunternehmen verbüßten deutschlandweit zuletzt  etwa 7.000 von 230.000 angezeigten Schwarzfahrern eine  Ersatzfreiheitsstrafe.  ..."_
> Haftstrafen fuer Schwarzfahren: Wer zu arm ist, kommt in den Knast - taz.de



Dir ist klar, dass bei einer _Ersatzfreiheitsstrafe_ der Versuch das Bußgeld per Gerichtsvollzieher beizutreiben unternommen wurde und gescheitert ist, die Person also keinen pfändbaren Besitz im ausreichendem Wert besaß.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Dir ist klar, dass bei einer _Ersatzfreiheitsstrafe_ der Versuch das Bußgeld per Gerichtsvollzieher beizutreiben unternommen wurde und gescheitert ist, die Person also keinen pfändbaren Besitz im ausreichendem Wert besaß.


Nein, weil ich in solchen Fällen davon ausging, das Gehalt, Rente oder Hartz IV gepfändet werden, und wenn es nur 5,-€ pro Monat sind. Oder je nach Höhe der Strafe etwas mehr. Knast finde ich arg übertrieben. Ich bin ja auch für kostenlose Bus und Bahnkarten ....


----------



## Sparanus (4. März 2020)

Kostenlos ist nicht


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kostenlos ist nicht



Ist auch gut so.


----------



## Eckism (4. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Dir ist klar, dass bei einer _Ersatzfreiheitsstrafe_ der Versuch das Bußgeld per Gerichtsvollzieher beizutreiben unternommen wurde und gescheitert ist, die Person also keinen pfändbaren Besitz im ausreichendem Wert besaß.



Man sollte es irgendwann trotzdem auch mal gut sein lassen...man muss nicht noch auf die Leute schlagen, die eh schon am Boden liegen...am Ende kostet die Ersatzfreiheitsstrafe ja noch mehr.


----------



## Don-71 (4. März 2020)

Alter manchmal verzweifel ich an dem was hier in die Welt gesetzt wird!

Du kannst als Gerichtsvollzieher kein Hartz IV pfänden, das ist unmöglich!
Es gibt in Deutschland Pfändungsfreigrenzen! Die liegt bei einer Person bei 1180€ Netto und darüber sind auch nur Kleinstbeträge pfändbar.
Pfaendungstabelle (Lohnpfaendungstabelle) 2019, 2020, 2021 | ADF Inkasso >> Inkassounternehmen und Wirtschaftsauskunft

Was natürlich geht und immer Ersatzhaft vorzuziehen ist (die auch nur in ganz bestimmten Fällen angeordnet und vollstreckt werden kann), ist Ratenzahlung, die man mit einem Gerichtsvollzieher, Inkasso oder auch der Nachfolgerin von der GEZ, vereinbaren kann.
Die Meisten lasssen sich auch dort auf Kleinbeträge zwischen 10-50€ ein.

Selbst bei Schwarzfahren, was eine Straftat in Deutschland ist §265a StGB kann man bei einem Strafbefehl, den es erst nach mindestens dreimal und mehr erwischt worden zu sein gibt, dann eine Ratenzahlung vereinbaren, die wird aber wohl in der Regel nicht unter 50-100€ abgehen, je nachdem was man verdient oder an Unterstützung bekommt.

Wer wegen solcher Sachen in den Knast wandert, hat nur noch den Kopf in den Sand gesteckt, will es so oder ist schlicht und einfach zu blöd!


----------



## Mahoy (5. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Genau, Ursache für viele Knastmonate sind heute Schwarzfahren oder nicht gezahlte minimale Abgaben. Natürlich muss die öffentliche Ordnung aufrecht erhalten werden, aber eine einfache Pfändung würde es auch tun.



Daher schrieb ich ja: Die Haftstrafen gibt es *nicht* für die Nichtzahlung, sondern für die Missachtung gerichtlicher Anordnungen. Und schon bis es überhaupt zu einer solchen kommt, muss man die Sache tüchtig *selbst* dahin eskaliert haben.

Wenn man gar nicht oder nicht fristgerecht in voller Höhe zahlen *kann*, gibt es etliche ganz unkomplizierte Mittel und Wege, um unnötige Härten zu vermeiden. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass man in einer solchen sozialen Lage in der Regel ohnehin von der Abgabe befreit ist oder sich davon befreien lassen kann.

Kurz, wer für solche Dinge in den Knast geht, *wollte* die Konfrontation mit geltendem Recht und darf sich dann über die Konsequenzen weder wundern noch beschweren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Haftstrafen gibt es *nicht* für die Nichtzahlung, sondern für die Missachtung gerichtlicher Anordnungen.


Genau so argumentiere ich nauch immer, wenn es um völlig bescheuerte Waffenverbote geht. Niemand stirbt an einer Kugel. Bis man eine Bleivergiftung bekommt, vergehen Jahrzehnte. Die Menschen sterben an Verbluten, Organversagen, Kopflosigkeit, etc. 

Ich finde es darum etwas zynisch zu sagen, sie kommen nicht wegen des Schwarzfahrerei ins Gefängnis. Wenn es bei Menschen nichts zu pfänden gibt, dann sollte man sich über Beträge um 50,-€ nicht so aufregen. Es seit denn, es sind etliche Schwarzfahrten und dann Siummen in den tausendern.


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2020)

Auch wenn es nichts zu pfänden gibt geht es nicht automatisch ins Gefängnis.


----------



## Adi1 (5. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nichts zu pfänden gibt geht es nicht automatisch ins Gefängnis.



Ein systematischer Schwarzfahrer schon. 

Genauso wie im Straßenverkehr,
wenn permanente Säufer am Steuer erwischt werden.

Wer eine Anordnung mehrfach ignoriert,
muss halt Einsitzen.


----------



## seahawk (5. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, weil ich in solchen Fällen davon ausging, das Gehalt, Rente oder Hartz IV gepfändet werden, und wenn es nur 5,-€ pro Monat sind. Oder je nach Höhe der Strafe etwas mehr. Knast finde ich arg übertrieben. Ich bin ja auch für kostenlose Bus und Bahnkarten ....



Es besteht nach Art. 293 EGStGB die Möglichkeit "freie Arbeit" also eine anerkannte gemeinnützige Tätigkeit für 4-6 Stunden pro Tag zu machen. Jeder Tag ersetzt einen Tag Haft. 

In Frankreich oder Schweden gibt es keine EFS wenn eine Zahlungsunfähigkeit vorliegt. Das halte ich für das beste System, da es gerecht ist und nicht mehr dafür sorgt, dass Menschen in prekären Lebenssituationen härter bestraft werden als Kapitalisten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> ...


Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, mich mit Straftaten, deren Verfolgung, Hartz IV etc nicht auszukennen, weil ich verdammter Spießbürger damit wenig zu tun habe. Danke für die gute Erklärung. Früher hatte ich mehr Juristen im Freundeskreis, das dünnt leider etwas aus.


----------



## Mahoy (5. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Genau so argumentiere ich nauch immer, wenn es um völlig bescheuerte Waffenverbote geht. Niemand stirbt an einer Kugel. Bis man eine Bleivergiftung bekommt, vergehen Jahrzehnte. Die Menschen sterben an Verbluten, Organversagen, Kopflosigkeit, etc.
> 
> Ich finde es darum etwas zynisch zu sagen, sie kommen nicht wegen des Schwarzfahrerei ins Gefängnis.



Nicht alles, was hinkt, ist auch ein Vergleich. Intention, Waffeneinsatz, Waffenwirkung und daraus resultierende Verletzungen hängen kausal unmittelbar zusammen.

Es gibt jedoch keine Kausalität zwischen Schwarzfahren und einer Haftstrafe, sondern der Schwarzfahrer muss sich - sei es aus Dummheit, oder weil er einen Standpunkt deutlich machen will - darum bemühen, für seine Schwarzfahrerei einzuwandern.



> Wenn es bei Menschen nichts zu pfänden gibt, dann sollte man sich über Beträge um 50,-€ nicht so aufregen. Es seit denn, es sind etliche Schwarzfahrten und dann Siummen in den tausendern.



Du meinst, wenn dir jemand nur 50 Euro klaut bzw. unterschlägt, lässt du es dabei bewenden und reagierst erst, wenn um Summen in den Tausendern geht? Interessant ...

Fakt ist, wenn man einen Schwarzfahrer nicht belangt, kann man gar keinen Schwarzfahrer belangen - denn nach welchen Kriterien sollte man denn entscheiden, wen man belangt und wen nicht? Und da Schwarzfahren eine Art Volkssport ist, summieren sich die kleinen Beträge zu den "Summen in den Tausendern" - genauer gesagt, es sind in Deutschland geschätzt 250 Millionen Euro jährlich. Und auch wenn das womöglich eine sehr dramatische Schätzung ist, reden wir dennoch von Millionenschäden.

Großzügigkeit fällt grundsätzlich leicht, wenn es nicht das eigene Geld ist. Nur ist das in diesem Fall besonders kurzsichtig gedacht, denn dieses Geld fehlt den Verkehrsbetrieben beim Ausbau (Nutzen für jedermann und so), der Modernisierung (Umweltverträglichkeit und so) und natürlich auch bei deren Möglichkeiten, grundsätzlich sozialverträglichere Tarife und Freifahrtscheine für Bedürftige anzubieten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nicht alles, was hinkt, ist auch ein Vergleich. Intention, Waffeneinsatz, Waffenwirkung und daraus resultierende Verletzungen hängen kausal unmittelbar zusammen.
> 
> Es gibt jedoch keine Kausalität zwischen Schwarzfahren und einer Haftstrafe, sondern der Schwarzfahrer muss sich - sei es aus Dummheit, oder weil er einen Standpunkt deutlich machen will - darum bemühen, für seine Schwarzfahrerei einzuwandern..


Nach Deiner Logik gibt es dann auch keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Waffenbesitz und Opfer von Waffen. Denn dazwischen liegen ähnlich viele Schritt wie zwischen Schwarzfahren und Gefängnis nach Deiner Aufzählung. Und man muss sich schon ziemlich dämlich anstellen, um angeschossen zu werden ....

Doch, doch, mein Vergleich war mit Bedacht gewählt. Aber lassen wir das. Ich habe da eine andere Meinung zu, weil ich, wie schon gesagt, Bus und Bahn kostenfrei anbieten würde. Aber wir entfernen uns zu weit vom Thema.


----------



## Mahoy (5. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nach Deiner Logik gibt es dann auch keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Waffenbesitz und Opfer von Waffen. Denn dazwischen liegen ähnlich viele Schritt wie zwischen Schwarzfahren und Gefängnis nach Deiner Aufzählung.



Aus zwei schiefen Vergleichen wird kein gerader:

1.) Hundert Prozent aller Schwarzfahrer fahren schwarz, aber nicht hundert Prozent aller Waffenbesitzer verursachen Opfer.

2.) Ein Schwarzfahrer hat sich bereits entschieden, zu seinem eigenen Nutzen jemand anderem zu schaden. Ein Waffenbesitzer nicht.

3.) Ein ertappter Schwarzfahrer hat unzählige Möglichkeiten, im nun zwangsläufig anlaufenden Vorgang eine Haftstrafe zu vermeiden. Bei einem Waffenbesitzer läuft kein Vorgang, der zwangsläufig in Opfer mündet.

Und ja, man könnte und sollte öffentliche Verkehrsmittel kostenfrei anbieten (sofern die Infrastruktur das zulässt). Das ist allerdings ein gänzlich anders gelagerter Sachverhalt, denn auch im Falle kostenfreier Beförderung würde man belangt, wenn man in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln beispielsweise nur kleine Schäden verursacht. Und man kann sich auch dann so unglaublich dämlich und/oder renitent anstellen, dass es in eine Haftstrafe mündet.


----------



## seahawk (5. März 2020)

Wer ALG2 bekommt und schwarz fährt handelt imho gerecht, weil die staatlichen Leistungen zu gering sind. ALG2 ist so menschenunwürdig gering, dass es als eine Art von Mundraub der Mobilität zu sehen ist.


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2020)

> Und ja, man könnte und sollte öffentliche Verkehrsmittel kostenfrei anbieten (sofern die Infrastruktur das zulässt). Das ist allerdings ein gänzlich anders gelagerter Sachverhalt, denn auch im Falle kostenfreier Beförderung würde man belangt, wenn man in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln beispielsweise nur kleine Schäden verursacht. Und man kann sich auch dann so unglaublich dämlich und/oder renitent anstellen, dass es in eine Haftstrafe mündet.



Ich habe leider die Erfahrung in meinem Leben gemacht, das alles kostenfreie von der menschlichen Herde und um die geht es nunmal, nicht wirklich wertgeschätzt wird. Man kann sehr wohl darüber diskutieren öffentlichen Nahvekehr stark subventioniert, also erheblich preiswerter anzubieten, aber völlig umsonst, halte ich für einen völlig falschen Ansatz.
Und um das zu differenzieren, es gibt Leute, die sind für kostenlose Angebote (z.B. Tafel) sehr dankbar und wertschätzen was "da" getan wird, das gilt auch analog zu anderen Bereichen, wo es bestimmte Gruppen betrifft. Wenn es aber um die "Allgemeinheit", also menschliche Herde geht, ist das völlig anders und das habe ich dutzenfach in meinem Leben und Arbeitsleben selber erfahren dürfen.
In jedem Unternehmen (ob Klein, Mittel, oder Konzern), wurde geklaut das sich die Balken biegen, ob Klopapier, Seife, Büromaterial oder Kaffee (wenn es den Umsonst gab) und dem konnte nur Einhalt geboten werden, wenn es plötzlich etwas kostete oder sehr strenge Regeln eingeführt wurden. Leider wird Heute in unserer Gesellschaft bei der Mehrzahl kostenfrei, mit nichts wert gleichgesetzt!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer ALG2 bekommt und schwarz fährt handelt imho gerecht, weil die staatlichen Leistungen zu gering sind. ALG2 ist so menschenunwürdig gering, dass es als eine Art von Mundraub der Mobilität zu sehen ist.



Klar, dass die Sozialisten das so sehen. Denen ist egal wer das zahlt und für die kommt der Strom aus der Steckdose und das Geld aus dem Drucker.


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer ALG2 bekommt und schwarz fährt handelt imho gerecht, weil die staatlichen Leistungen zu gering sind. ALG2 ist so menschenunwürdig gering, dass es als eine Art von Mundraub der Mobilität zu sehen ist.


Ähm Sozialticket o.Ä.?


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer ALG2 bekommt und schwarz fährt handelt imho gerecht, weil die staatlichen Leistungen zu gering sind. ALG2 ist so menschenunwürdig gering, dass es als eine Art von Mundraub der Mobilität zu sehen ist.



Das ist schon wieder so etwas von erstunken und erlogen, das ich hier Ausrasten könnte, du bekommst Deutschlandweit je nach Region und Bundesland bis 50% Ermäßigung auf Öffis (Sozialticket), wenn du ALG II Empfänger bist, also erzähle hier kein Scheiss!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer ALG2 bekommt und schwarz fährt handelt imho gerecht, weil die staatlichen Leistungen zu gering sind. ALG2 ist so menschenunwürdig gering, dass es als eine Art von Mundraub der Mobilität zu sehen ist.


Es hat keinen Sinn zu diskutieren. Die Menschenverachtung aus dem Beiträgen ist doch klar.
Man kommt ja nicht wegen des Schwarzfahrens ins Gefängnis, sondern weil man die Strafe nicht
bezahlen kann. Warum zahlen denn die Leute nicht. Ja warum wohl nicht ... Es ist so widerwärtig 
zynisch, was man hier lesen muss.

Übrigens Mahoy, wenn man eine kugelsichere Weste anzieht, ist eine Kugel gar nicht mehr so
schlimm. Wer ist also verantwortlich. Die Kugel oder die eigene Dusseligkeit ohne Schussweste
herum zu laufen? Darum mein Vergleich.

Genauso wie die Kugel tötet, gehen Menschen wegen Schwarzfahrens in Gefängnis. Deine
Zwischenschritte mit Strafe bezahlen etc. sind zynisch. Genauso zynisch, wie eine fehlende
Weste als Ursache zu nennen. Aber lassen wir das, wir kommen vom Thema ab.


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2020)

**zensiert**
Es geht auch der Steuerhinterzieher, Dealer, Nötiger, Dieb usw. mit einem Strafbefehl oder Urteil mit Tagessätzen oder Bewährungsstrafe ins Gefängnis, wenn er den Schaden und/oder die Strafe nicht bezahlt!
Analog gilt das für jeden Straftatbestand und auch für Ordnungswiderigkeiten, wenn man es darauf anlegt.

Es gibt tausend Möglichkeiten gerade bei ALG II oder Sozialhilfeempfänger die Strafe auf machbare Raten zu Stunden, es geht nur derjenige ins Gefämgnis, der sich partout nich kümmert und nach dutzenden von Briefen und Androhungen, immer noch nicht bereit ist zu zahlen.
Ich glaube du hast echt nicht die Systematik von staatlichem Handeln begriffen, das für alle gleich gilt, aber durchaus sehr große Zugeständnisse für schwache Gruppen gemacht werden, wenn sie sich denn initiativ zeigen.

Hier das Wort Menschenverachtung in den Mund zu nehmen, ist an Schwachsinnigkeit im Sinne einer normalen gesellschaftlichen Ordnung und eines funktionierenden Gemeinwesen, nicht zu überbieten.


*INU-Edit: Bitte mal auf die Wortwahl achten!*


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2020)

Die Sache ist ja die Straftat, das erschleichen von Leistungen. Man kann aber je nach rechtlicher Auslegung auch schwarz fahren ohne eine Straftat zu begehen und wegen Zivilrechtlichen Ansprüchen wandert man nicht in den Bau.


----------



## Poulton (6. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Früher hatte ich mehr Juristen im Freundeskreis, das dünnt leider etwas aus.


Man merkt das man alt wird, wenn die Mehrheit der Bekannten und Freunde anfängt auf dem Friedhof zu liegen ...


----------



## Mahoy (6. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer ALG2 bekommt und schwarz fährt handelt imho gerecht, weil die staatlichen Leistungen zu gering sind. ALG2 ist so menschenunwürdig gering, dass es als eine Art von Mundraub der Mobilität zu sehen ist.



Ein klare ja zur Prämisse, ein klares Nein zur Folgerung: Denn als schwarzfahrender ALG-II-Bezieher schadet man auch den ALG-II-Beziehern, die nicht schwarz fahren. Wenn, dann wenigstens ein ordentliches Nulltarif-Sozialticket für alle unter einem bestimmten Monatsnetto als Alternative zu oder als Vorstufe von grundsätzlich kostenfreier öffentlicher Personenbeförderung.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Man kommt ja nicht wegen des Schwarzfahrens ins Gefängnis, sondern weil man die Strafe nicht
> bezahlen kann. Warum zahlen denn die Leute nicht. Ja warum wohl nicht ... Es ist so widerwärtig zynisch, was man hier lesen muss.



Nein, es ist haarsträubend, wie oft klare Falschansagen wiederholt werden. Gerade von dir hätte ich da mehr Sachlichkeit erwartet.
Es geht niemand, ich wiederhole, *niemand* singulär dafür in den Bau, dass er eine Straf- oder Mahngebühr nicht bezahlen *kann*. Dafür muss man sich vorsätzlich sämtlichen Optionen verweigern, die vom vermeidbaren Vergehen über Regulierung bis hin zu Alternativen zum Vollzug reichen.



> Übrigens Mahoy, wenn man eine kugelsichere Weste anzieht, ist eine Kugel gar nicht mehr so
> schlimm. Wer ist also verantwortlich. Die Kugel oder die eigene Dusseligkeit ohne Schussweste
> herum zu laufen? Darum mein Vergleich.



Der immer noch hinkt. Du bestimmst vielleicht über Schutzmaßnahmen, aber nicht darüber, ob jemand auf dich schießt. Aber du entscheidest, ob du schwarz fährst, Gerichtsbescheide ignorierst oder generell auf Konfrontation mit dem Rechtsstaat gehst und eine Lappalie höchstselbst dahin eskalierst, dass eine Haftstrafe überhaupt möglich ist.

Abgesehen davon hast du einen rechtlichen Anspruch auf Unversehrtheit, was einschließt, nicht beschossen zu werden. Sprich, du kannst im Alltag darauf bauen, im Regelfall *nicht* angeschossen zu werden. Aber du kannst dich nicht darauf verlassen, im Regelfall Schwarzfahren zu dürfen.

Sprich, der Vergleich hinkt immer noch auf allen drei Beinen und allmählich kommt auch das Zipperlein dazu.
Bevor du dich nicht herablässt, ich wenigsten über die Grundlagen dessen zu informieren, über dass du ich gerade bar jeder Grundlage empörst, sehe ich inzwischen auch wenig Sinn drin, die Diskussion fortzuführen. Wir steigern uns dann nur grundlos in was rein.


----------



## P2063 (6. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> und wegen Zivilrechtlichen Ansprüchen wandert man nicht in den Bau.



doch, ein Gericht kann auf Antrag des Gläubigers bis zu 6 Monate Erzwingungshaft vollstrecken lassen wenn der Schuldner eidesstattliche Versicherungen oder Zahlungen verweigert.


----------



## Sparanus (6. März 2020)

Dann liegt es aber definitiv nicht daran, dass man nicht zahlen kann. Also ja, das was du sagst war mir nicht bekannt, ändert aber schlicht und einfach nichts an meiner Argumentation.


----------



## seahawk (6. März 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Klar, dass die Sozialisten das so sehen. Denen ist egal wer das zahlt und für die kommt der Strom aus der Steckdose und das Geld aus dem Drucker.



Bezahlen sollten es die Autofahrer. Einfach auf die Kfz-Steuer um den monatlichen Preis eines großen ÖPNV und dafür so ein Ticket auch aushändigen. Da es nicht jeder nutzen wird, ergibt sich ein Delta, dass ein kostenfreies Sozialticket für Bedürftige ermöglicht.


----------



## Sparanus (6. März 2020)

So funktioniert das nicht und den ÖPNV über KFZ Steuer oder ähnlich zu finanzieren ist absolut nicht nachhaltig.


----------



## seahawk (6. März 2020)

Das ist äußerst nachhaltig, weil so jeder für den ÖPNV bezahlt und die Nutzung für Autofahrer praktisch umsonst ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist äußerst nachhaltig, weil so jeder für den ÖPNV bezahlt und die Nutzung für Autofahrer praktisch umsonst ist.


Und da wir alle wissen, dass die letzten verkauften Autos Sportwagen von Porsche sein werden, spielt es auch keine große Rolle, die steuerliche Belastung für Fahrzeuge mit Verbrennungsmotor Stück für Stück zur Gegenfinanzierung zu erhöhen.

Aber auch hiermit entfernen wir und stetig vom Thema weg. Gut, auch vor 90 Jahren gab es eine große finanzielle Aufspaltung der Gesellschaft, aber das müssen wir icht am öffentlichen Nahverkehr festmachen, da gibt es bessere Kennzahlen.


----------



## Eckism (6. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Bezahlen sollten es die Autofahrer. Einfach auf die Kfz-Steuer um den monatlichen Preis eines großen ÖPNV und dafür so ein Ticket auch aushändigen. Da es nicht jeder nutzen wird, ergibt sich ein Delta, dass ein kostenfreies Sozialticket für Bedürftige ermöglicht.



Man kann den ÖPNV auch einfach komplett weglassen...Nen Mensch hat Beine zum laufen und nicht zum Fußnägel schneiden. Wer Bus fahren will, kann seine Faulheit auch selbst finanzieren.


----------



## Sparanus (6. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist äußerst nachhaltig, weil so jeder für den ÖPNV bezahlt und die Nutzung für Autofahrer praktisch umsonst ist.


Nope, der Anteil der Autofahrer wird stetig zurück gehen und RK hat es passend skizziert.
Die laufenden Kosten für den ÖPNV können nicht aus dem KFZ Bereich kommen. Haut einfach rechnerisch nicht hin.

Ich bin ja für eine ÖPNV Steuer (Zweckbindung erlauben) ohne Beitragsbemessungsgrenze.


----------



## Mahoy (6. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Bezahlen sollten es die Autofahrer. Einfach auf die Kfz-Steuer um den monatlichen Preis eines großen ÖPNV und dafür so ein Ticket auch aushändigen. Da es nicht jeder nutzen wird, ergibt sich ein Delta, dass ein kostenfreies Sozialticket für Bedürftige ermöglicht.





seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist äußerst nachhaltig, weil so jeder für den ÖPNV bezahlt und die Nutzung für Autofahrer praktisch umsonst ist.



Und wer bezahlt für den öffentlichen Personennahverkehr, wenn mehr und irgendwann alle Autofahrer - so ja der ohnehin langfristige Plan, der sich durch die solcherart gestiegene Unttraktivität noch beschleunigen dürfte - ebenfalls umgestiegen sind? Sorry, aber hier hat Sparanus recht: das ist kein tragfähiges Konzept.

Was tragfähig wäre:  Eine geringfügige "Mobilitätsabgabe" für jedermann *über* einem bestimmten Nettoeinkommen, damit man für jedermann *unter* einem bestimmten Nettoeinkommen unentgeltliche Nutzung realisieren kann.
Ich habe zwar so meine Zweifel, dass tatsächlich allzu viele Leute aus sozialer Not heraus schwarzfahren, aber die würden damit de facto entfallen - womit man den verbleibenden Schwarzfahrern ganz unzynisch und sozialverträglich mit noch größerer Intensivität auf die Pelle rücken kann.

Und mit rigoroser Reduzierung der finanziellen Schäden durch Schwarzfahrerei in jährlich dreistelliger Millionenhöhe allein in Deutschland wird viel Kapital frei, mit dem sich der öffentliche Nahverkehr ausbauen lässt, wodurch er für mehr - auch bedürftige - Personen nutzbar wird und Arbeitsplätze für - derzeit bedürftige - Personen schafft und ganz nebenbei die Notwendigkeit von Individualverkehr reduziert, ohne dass es die Finanzierung des öffentlichen Nahverkehrs gefährden würde.

Eine Win-Win-Win-Win-Situation.


----------



## Sparanus (6. März 2020)

Unter dieser Voraussetzung können Deutsche bzw Menschen die in Deutschland Steuern zahlen nicht mehr Schwarz fahren.


----------



## Eckism (7. März 2020)

Man könnte ja auch einfach die ganzen Hartzer in Arbeit/beschäftigung bringen. Da hätte die auch weniger Zeit, vor Geschäften und Tankstellen zu saufen und rumzupöbeln...


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch einfach die ganzen Hartzer in Arbeit/beschäftigung bringen. Da hätte die auch weniger Zeit, vor Geschäften und Tankstellen zu saufen und rumzupöbeln...



Das Problem ist nur,

die Hardcorehartzer haben überhaupt keinen Bock drauf,
sich den Buckel krumm zu machen


----------



## Eckism (7. März 2020)

Leistungen streichen...und ne gerichtliche Anordnung...wie hier immer so schön geschrieben wird.


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Leistungen streichen...



Jo, das unterschreibe ich so für Hardcorer


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch einfach die ganzen Hartzer in Arbeit/beschäftigung bringen. Da hätte die auch weniger Zeit, vor Geschäften und Tankstellen zu saufen und rumzupöbeln...



Du willst alle Hartzer in eine Beschäftigung bringen? Welche sollen das denn sein?
Und wie viele Hartzer stehen vor Geschäften und Tankstellen herum und saufen?
Hast du da mal eine Studie?


----------



## Eckism (7. März 2020)

Straße kehren, den Müll, öffentlichen Rasen mähen usw. aufsammeln und so nem Kram...die können ruhig auch mal was machen und ihre finanzielle Hilfe teilweise verdienen. Kann ja nicht sein, das die sich den ganzen Tag den Arsch plattsitzen und sich ihr faules Gammelleben von der arbeitenden Bevölkerung finzieren lassen.

Wozu Studien? ich hab Augen...


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2020)

Ach so. Und was ist mit den Unternehmen, die das gerade machen?
In die Arbeitslosigkeit bringen?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. März 2020)

Die Löhne runter, der Markt regelt und so 

Sitzen ein Bankster, besorgter Bürger und Hartzer am Tisch mit 20 Keksen.
Nimmt sich der Bankster 19, lehnt sich zum besorgten Bürger und flüstert "Pass auf, der Hartzer hats auf deinen Keks abgesehen"


----------



## Eckism (7. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Und was ist mit den Unternehmen, die das gerade machen?
> In die Arbeitslosigkeit bringen?



So wie das vielerorts aussieht, machen die Unternehmen da irgendwas zwischen nix und nicht mal ein wenig...



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Die Löhne runter, der Markt regelt und so
> 
> Sitzen ein Bankster, besorgter Bürger und Hartzer am Tisch mit 20 Keksen.
> Nimmt sich der Bankster 19, lehnt sich zum besorgten Bürger und flüstert "Pass auf, der Hartzer hats auf deinen Keks abgesehen"



Schlechter Banker...20 Kekse nehmen und einen Keks an den besorgten Bürger verkaufen...


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2020)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Die Löhne runter, der Markt regelt und so



Die Löhne sind nicht mal das Problem. Die Arbeitnehmerrechte sind störend.
Jeden jederzeit ohne Abfindung feuern können ist das neue Mittel. 
die FDP ist doch viel zu sozialistisch.


----------



## seahawk (7. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch einfach die ganzen Hartzer in Arbeit/beschäftigung bringen. Da hätte die auch weniger Zeit, vor Geschäften und Tankstellen zu saufen und rumzupöbeln...



Lohnarbeit ist nicht der Sinn des Lebens.


----------



## Sparanus (7. März 2020)

Sagen wir es mal so, jemand der weder Geld hat noch eine andere bezahlte oder unbezahlte Tätigkeit ausübt ist idR. auch nicht glücklich.


----------



## Eckism (7. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Lohnarbeit ist nicht der Sinn des Lebens.



Kostenlos Bus fahren bzw. auf kosten anderen auch nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Lohnarbeit ist nicht der Sinn des Lebens.


Jemand, der nie im Leben von einer Peitsche geschlagen wurde, kann doch gar nicht beurteilen, welche Glückshormone das aussendet! Du solltest nicht versuchen, einem Sklaven einzureden, dass es auch ohne Peitsche geht. Viele glauben immer noch, dass Konsum bei irgend etwas glücklich macht.  "Glücklich" bin ich z.B. wenn ich auf einer Bergspitze bei Sonnenuntergang einen Apfel esse. Kosten? Was für Kosten ....


----------



## Eckism (7. März 2020)

Es sagt ja auch niemand, das Geld glücklich macht, es beruhigt aber ungemein. Geld ist Mittel zum Zweck, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## seahawk (7. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Kostenlos Bus fahren bzw. auf kosten anderen auch nicht.



Richtig, das ist eine Notwendigkeit aufgrund verfehlter Politik, bei der ein Grundbedürfnis nicht allen zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Und ja Mobilität ist ein Grundbedürfnis.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Jemand, der nie im Leben von einer Peitsche  geschlagen wurde, kann doch gar nicht beurteilen, welche Glückshormone  das aussendet! Du solltest nicht versuchen, einem Sklaven einzureden,  dass es auch ohne Peitsche geht. Viele glauben immer noch, dass Konsum  bei irgend etwas glücklich macht.  "Glücklich" bin ich z.B. wenn ich auf  einer Bergspitze bei Sonnenuntergang einen Apfel esse. Kosten? Was für  Kosten ....



Die Leute meinen halt Besitz hat einen Wert, hat er aber nicht. Das einzige Gut das in unserem Leben einen Wert hat ist die Zeit. Denn die Zeit ist sowohl bei uns als auch bei allen Menschen die wir lieben endlich und kein Besitz dieser Welt kann verlorene Zeit mit diesen Menschen ersetzen.


----------



## Eckism (7. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Richtig, das ist eine Notwendigkeit aufgrund verfehlter Politik, bei der ein Grundbedürfnis nicht allen zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Und ja Mobilität ist ein Grundbedürfnis.



Nur fährt keiner mehr Bus, wenn er kein Geld dafür bekommt...Man hat ja Beine, um Mobil zu sein, oder man bekommt nen Rollstuhl, wenn man keine mehr hat.


----------



## JePe (7. März 2020)

Toller Vergleich. Vielleicht sollten die Buerger auch den Polizisten erst bezahlen muessen, ehe sie seine Dienste in Anspruch nehmen duerfen.

In Luxemburg - bekanntlich eine Trotzburg antikapitalistischer Sentimentalitaet - ist der Nahverkehr uebrigens seit ein paar Tagen for free. Hilfe, die Kommunisten kommen! Und zwar in Bussen! Umsonst!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Toller Vergleich. Vielleicht sollten die Buerger auch den Polizisten erst bezahlen muessen, ehe sie seine Dienste in Anspruch nehmen duerfen.
> 
> In Luxemburg - bekanntlich eine Trotzburg antikapitalistischer Sentimentalitaet - ist der Nahverkehr uebrigens seit ein paar Tagen for free. Hilfe, die Kommunisten kommen! Und zwar in Bussen! Umsonst!


Viele vergessen, dass die öffentlichen Busse und Bahnen je nach Gemeinde oder Stadt auch heute schon bis zu 90% Subventioniert sind. Oft allerdings auch nur 50%. Wie fett wäre also der Kohl, es komplett kostenfrei anzubieten?

Oh, halt, dass könnte ja die Verkaufszahlen von Autos beeinflussen. Stooooop, haaaaalt!


----------



## JePe (7. März 2020)

Jetzt verwirr ihn halt nicht mit mit kausalen Wirkketten.


----------



## Eckism (7. März 2020)

Was haben Autos mit Bussen zu tun? Das steht finanziell nichtmal annährend im Verhältnis. Es fährt ja niemand aus langeweile Auto. Wie schon gesagt wurde, geht es um Lebenszeit...Autos sparen sehr viel davon, fressen aber Geld, dagegen ist Busfahren quasi kostenlos.


----------



## JePe (7. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was haben Autos mit Bussen zu tun?



Das Eine (ein funktionierender, kostenloser Personennahverkehr) koennte das Andere (Individualverkehr a. k. a. Auto) ueberfluessig machen. Ganz sicher nicht jedes Auto, aber bestimmt einige. Und "quasi kostenlos" ist vielleicht die Busfahrt zur uebernaechsten Station, aber echtes Pendeln geht schnell ins Geld (was man auch so sehen kann, dass die ArbeitnehmerInnen Eintritt zahlen muessen, den sie dann beim liebgewonnenen jaehrlichen Steuererklaerungsritual anteilig zurueckfordern duerfen). Und das Autos Lebenszeit sparen, mag im Einzelfall stimmen. Tendenziell und gesamtbetrachtet stehen die Deutschen aber zusehends laenger im Stau. Mit Aspekten wie den oekologischen Auswirkungen langweile ich Dich gar nicht erst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Und das Autos Lebenszeit sparen, mag im Einzelfall stimmen.


Und wieviel Lebenszeit erst mein Fahrrad spart:

Weg zur Arbeit: 13km
Fahrrad: 30min
Auto 45min im Berufsverkehr
Tram: 60 min

Was mache ich also? Ich nutze das Fahrrad und wenn das Wetter zu extrem ist dann mal die Tram. Ich sach nur Elektrorad, besste Entwicklung ever! Und auch da wiederholr sich die Geschichte, immerhin begann  der Individualverkehr mit Elektroautos.


----------



## Eckism (7. März 2020)

Ich komme vom Dorf und daher bin ich auch der Meinung, das man bis 10km eigentlich locker alles laufen/Fahrrad fahren/Inliner fahren kann. Dafür braucht man keinen Bus/Auto/Zug/Straßenbahn, außer, man will für seine Bequemlichkeit bezahlen.
Vorallem in Städten wäre es mir mit dem Auto/Bus viel zu stressig und langwierig... Ich hatte mal ne Freundin in der Großstadt und die wollt ja ständig nur Bus fahren...8km zum Kino? Ja da muss man erstmal den Busfahrplan studieren und sein Leben danach richten, die paar Meter läuft man und wartet nicht auf'n Bus und bezahlt dann noch dafür.
Das sehen Faule natürlich wieder ganz anders.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wieviel Lebenszeit erst mein Fahrrad spart:
> 
> Weg zur Arbeit: 13km
> Fahrrad: 30min
> ...



Ihh, E-Fahrad...ich hab noch so'n Uraltteil aus den 90ern.
Allerdings bin ich ständig mit dem Auto unterwegs(300km Arbeitsweg) und finde Inliner fahren eigentlich lässiger.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich komme vom Dorf und daher bin ich auch der Meinung, das man bis 10km eigentlich locker alles laufen/Fahrrad fahren/Inliner fahren kann.


Wäre es dann nicht schön, wenn anstatt neuer Straßen nur für Autos endlich Fahrradfernstraßen gebaut würden? Ein Traum oder? Aber schon 1930 lag der Fokus auf dem Auto und auf Autobahnen. Es wird Zeit, diesen Fokus zu ändern.


----------



## Eckism (7. März 2020)

Wir haben Fahradwege und neue Straßen...das ist vielleicht bei Dir nen Traum, bei mir ist das Realität.


----------



## Sparanus (7. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Viele vergessen, dass die öffentlichen Busse und Bahnen je nach Gemeinde oder Stadt auch heute schon bis zu 90% Subventioniert sind. Oft allerdings auch nur 50%. Wie fett wäre also der Kohl, es komplett kostenfrei anzubieten?
> 
> Oh, halt, dass könnte ja die Verkaufszahlen von Autos beeinflussen. Stooooop, haaaaalt!


Rechenfehler, die notwendigen Kapazitäten erhöhen sich ebenfalls und damit auch die Kosten.
Deswegen ÖPNV Steuer. 





Eckism schrieb:


> Was haben Autos mit Bussen zu tun? Das steht finanziell nichtmal annährend im Verhältnis. Es fährt ja niemand aus langeweile Auto. Wie schon gesagt wurde, geht es um Lebenszeit...Autos sparen sehr viel davon, fressen aber Geld, dagegen ist Busfahren quasi kostenlos.


Ich hab genug Kameraden die Auto fahren obwohl die Bahn schneller und (für uns) kostenlos ist.


----------



## Eckism (7. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab genug Kameraden die Auto fahren obwohl die Bahn schneller und (für uns) kostenlos ist.



Das ist ja das Problem deiner Kameraden...ich persönlich bin auch nur einmal im Leben Bus gefahren. Hustende Leute, dauerte länger als laufen, Laut war's auch...ich brauch keinen Bus, nutze ich eh nie wieder.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2020)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die 30er Jahre in Thüringen
Thueringen: Bodo Ramelow kuscht vor AfD und FDP - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Eckism (7. März 2020)

Mal ernsthaft, man kann's mit diesen Frauenquoten auch übertreiben. Notfalls könnte man auch irgendwelche Frauen auf die Liste schreiben lassen...


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es fährt ja niemand aus langeweile Auto.



Da musste ich laut lachen.  
Es gibt unfassbare viele, die völlig sinnbefreit einfach so herumfahren.
Sieht man gut, wenn man sich illegale Straßenrennen anschaut. Da sind ja nicht nur die, die illegal fahren sondern auch die, die dabei zuschauen.
Und wie kommen die Zuschauer hin? Mit Bus und Bahn?


----------



## Eckism (7. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da musste ich laut lachen.
> Es gibt unfassbare viele, die völlig sinnbefreit einfach so herumfahren.
> Sieht man gut, wenn man sich illegale Straßenrennen anschaut. Da sind ja nicht nur die, die illegal fahren sondern auch die, die dabei zuschauen.
> Und wie kommen die Zuschauer hin? Mit Bus und Bahn?



Auch da wäre ein Bus keine Alternative...ich meinte eher so Alltagstechnisches nötiges hin und her kommen.

Mein altes Zweitwägelchen bewege ich aber auch meistens nur, damit er überhaupt mal bewegt wird, aber da würde ich trotzdem keinen Bus nutzen.


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Auch da wäre ein Bus keine Alternative...ich meinte eher so Alltagstechnisches nötiges hin und her kommen.



Du meinst also zum Arbeitsplatz kommen?
Dann sag das doch auch. 
Meine Frau fährt mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit. Das Auto bleibt zu Hause.
Mein Sohn hat zwar schon seinen Führerschein, fährt aber weiterhin mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule.


----------



## Eckism (7. März 2020)

Natürlich meine ich Arbeitsplatz, Kindergarten usw.
Ein Führerschein bedeutet ja auch nicht, das gleich nen Auto da steht und sich von selbst tankt, repariert, kostenlos versichert und versteuert...es sollte schon irgend nen Sinn dahinterstehen...


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch einfach die ganzen Hartzer in Arbeit/beschäftigung bringen. Da hätte die auch weniger Zeit, vor Geschäften und Tankstellen zu saufen und rumzupöbeln...


Ja und du könntest auch mal mehr arbeiten.


----------



## Eckism (8. März 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ja und du könntest auch mal mehr arbeiten.



Mich bremst das Gesetz aus, nicht die Arbeit ansich. Zudem komm ich gut genug über die Runden.


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mich bremst das Gesetz aus, nicht die Arbeit ansich. Zudem komm ich gut genug über die Runden.


Keine Ausrden. Die Zeit die du im Forum verbringst kannst auch arbeiten. Notfalls ne neue Arbeit annhemen. Dann musst dich auch nicht mehr über die bösen Arbeitslosen aufregen.


----------



## Eckism (8. März 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Keine Ausrden. Die Zeit die du im Forum verbringst kannst auch arbeiten. Notfalls ne neue Arbeit annhemen. Dann musst dich auch nicht mehr über die bösen Arbeitslosen aufregen.



Ich komm ohne Staatliche Hilfe über die Runden, von daher kann Dir das herzlich egal sein, was ich mit meiner Freizeit anstelle...und vorallem, wieviel Freizeit ich habe. In die gesetzliche Arbeitslosenversicherung zahle ich auch nix ein, vondaher haste nicht mal was davon, wenn ich mehr arbeiten würde, sondern nur meine Familie und ich.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Natürlich meine ich Arbeitsplatz, Kindergarten usw.
> Ein Führerschein bedeutet ja auch nicht, das gleich nen Auto da steht und sich von selbst tankt, repariert, kostenlos versichert und versteuert...es sollte schon irgend nen Sinn dahinterstehen...



Mein Sohn will ein Elektroauto haben. Also nix mit Tanken. Einfach Stecker rein und fertig.



Eckism schrieb:


> In die gesetzliche Arbeitslosenversicherung zahle ich auch nix ein,



Und wieder einer, der sich drückt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. März 2020)

Bestimmt auch noch Privat versichert.


----------



## Poulton (8. März 2020)

Mal wieder nur schwerst arbeitende Menschen hier, die von bösen Gesetzen daran gehindert werden, noch härter zu schuften. meddl!


----------



## Eckism (8. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mein Sohn will ein Elektroauto haben. Also nix mit Tanken. Einfach Stecker rein und fertig.
> 
> 
> 
> Und wieder einer, der sich drückt.



Wer mit nem E-Auto klar kommt, ist das ja auch Sinnvoll, für mich lohnt sich das nicht, ich hoffe auf Wasserstoff.
Bei dem Geld, was die haben wollen...das ist für manch anderen nen Monatslohn. Da leg ich lieber selbst zurück und hoffe. (Oder auch nicht, ich hab da irgendwie nen anderen Betrag im Kopf, als mir da grad angezeit wird/war Rentenversicherung)



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Bestimmt auch noch Privat versichert.



Nö, freiwillig gesetzlich versichert...ich zahl meine 460€ im Monat und es bleibt immer ungefähr bei dem Level...Privat wird immer teurer und teurer.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. März 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Keine Ausrden. Die Zeit die du im Forum verbringst kannst auch arbeiten. Notfalls ne neue Arbeit annhemen. Dann musst dich auch nicht mehr über die bösen Arbeitslosen aufregen.



Der kann sich  ja ne zweitjob suchen, 450 Euro stelle oder so


----------



## Mancko (8. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft, man kann's mit diesen Frauenquoten auch übertreiben. Notfalls könnte man auch irgendwelche Frauen auf die Liste schreiben lassen...



Vor allem halte ich eine Quote von 50/50 für völlig verfehlt. Wenn überhaupt Quote dann auch in Relation zu den Mitgliedern. Wenn in einer Partei deutlich mehr männliche Mitglieder als weibliche sind, dann kann es m.E. nicht sein dass 50% auf den Listen von Frauen kommen sollen. Das wäre eine absolut überproportionale Vertretung die dem Anteil der Mitglieder in keiner Weise gerecht wird.


----------



## Mancko (8. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin ja für eine ÖPNV Steuer (Zweckbindung erlauben) ohne Beitragsbemessungsgrenze.


Wozu noch ne Steuer? Dafür gibt es doch schon genügend Steuern. Es gibt die Körperschaftssteuer, Gewerbesteuer, Umsatzssteuer, Kapitalertragssteuer, Einkommensteuer usw....

Wenn man den ÖPNV fördern möchte, dann muss man eben auch mal über die Mittelverwendung diskutieren. Es geht eindeutig viel zu viel Geld für Soziales und Rente drauf sowie aufgeblähte Bürokratieapparate. Ich finde es wird auch mal Zeit das der Staat mit dem auskommt was er einnimmt und wir mal ernsthaft Streichkonzerte veranstalten. Da lassen sich große Summen freischaufeln. Das schließt insbesondere auch Ausgaben an Menschen ein, die hier gar nicht sein dürften. Da lassen sich alleine locker 25 Mrd. pro Jahr generieren. Bei den ganzen Partei und NGO Apparaten könnten wir auch mal dringend den Kahlschlag anlegen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. März 2020)

Mancko schrieb:


> Vor allem halte ich eine Quote von 50/50 für völlig verfehlt. Wenn überhaupt Quote dann auch in Relation zu den Mitgliedern. Wenn in einer Partei deutlich mehr männliche Mitglieder als weibliche sind, dann kann es m.E. nicht sein dass 50% auf den Listen von Frauen kommen sollen. Das wäre eine absolut überproportionale Vertretung die dem Anteil der Mitglieder in keiner Weise gerecht wird.


Es widerspricht dem passiven Wahlrecht, denn es kann sich dann nicht mehr jeder aufstellen lassen, wenn es nicht genügend Frauen bzw. Männer gibt, die sich aufstellen lassen wollen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. März 2020)

Mancko schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Partei und NGO Apparaten könnten wir auch mal dringend den Kahlschlag anlegen.


Ja damit die Parteien noch mehr auf Spenden der Reichen angewiesen sind, ja super.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2020)

Mancko schrieb:


> Ich finde es wird auch mal Zeit das der Staat mit dem auskommt was er einnimmt und wir mal ernsthaft Streichkonzerte veranstalten.



Finde ich auch. 
Endlich mal die Kohle von den Cum Ex Geschäften zurück holen
Endlich mal die Kohle der Steuerhinterzieher zurück holen.
Endlich mal die Kohle von den betrügerischen Unternehmen einkasieren.


----------



## Eckism (8. März 2020)

Mancko schrieb:


> Es geht eindeutig viel zu viel Geld für Soziales und Rente drauf sowie aufgeblähte Bürokratieapparate.



Für Soziales könnte definitiv mehr getan werden, da wäre ich der letzte, der sich drüber aufregt, das irgendwas teuer wird. Natürlich meine ich sinnvolle Sachen wie Kindergärten, Schulen, Spielplätze(und deren Wege dahin), Kindertagesstätten, Kinderkliniken, Altenpflege usw.


----------



## Mahoy (8. März 2020)

Mancko schrieb:


> Ich finde es wird auch mal Zeit das der Staat mit dem auskommt was er einnimmt und wir mal ernsthaft Streichkonzerte veranstalten. Da lassen sich große Summen freischaufeln. Das schließt insbesondere auch Ausgaben an Menschen ein, die hier gar nicht sein dürften.



Aber wir können die ganzen Rechtsextremen doch nicht verhungern lassen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. März 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Vor allem _antwortest_ Du nicht. Also - zu welchem _Ergebnis_ sind die Wissenschaftlichen Dienste denn nun gekommen? Gerne Freitext oder Zitate aus der Ausarbeitung, aber eher keine Links zur WELT.



Ich habe dir einen Zeitungsartikel, als auch die Originalquelle geliefert. Da du auf die besagte Originalquelle inhaltlich eingegangen bist, unterstelle ich, dass du Sie kennst.

Ich werde dir als das Vorlesen eines Dokumentes, dass du selbst bereits gelesen hast, nicht abnehmen.


----------



## JePe (10. März 2020)

Stimmt. Eine angreifbare Position zu beziehen ist nicht so Dein Ding. Andeuten und das Gegenueber den Satz beenden lassen um hinterher sagen zu koennen, Du haettest das ja nie behauptet, ist da rhetorisch auch deutlich komfortabler.

Und Ja, ich habe das Originaldokument gelesen (Du auch?). Und, tada, es kommt zu keinem "Schluss". Trotzdem behauptest Du das. Warum? Ernstgemeinte Frage.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. März 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Stimmt. Eine angreifbare Position zu beziehen ist nicht so Dein Ding. Andeuten und das Gegenueber den Satz beenden lassen um hinterher sagen zu koennen, Du haettest das ja nie behauptet, ist da rhetorisch auch deutlich komfortabler.



Ich habe einen Standpunkt bezogen. Ich lehne es nur ab, ständig Standpunkte untergeschoben zu bekommen, die nicht bezogen habe.

Das ist ein Unterschied. 



JePe schrieb:


> Und Ja, ich habe das Originaldokument gelesen (Du auch?). Und, tada, es kommt zu keinem "Schluss". Trotzdem behauptest Du das. Warum? Ernstgemeinte Frage.



Ich schließe mich den Schlussfolgerungen an, die der Autor des von mir verlinkten Artikels zieht. Denn diese Schlussfolgerungen kann man aus dem Originaldokument ziehen.

Ich wüsste auch nicht, wo der Autor irgendwelche Fehler gemacht haben soll.

BTW mal eine kurze Frage:

Sofern ich dich – und andere User – richtig verstehe (bitte korrigier mich, wenn ich falsch liege), hat Frau Merkel 2015 nichts falsch gemacht, als sie im Alleingang ohne das Parlament die Leute ins Land ließ, richtig?

Bundestag lehnt Aufnahme von 5000 Fluechtlingen aus Griechenland ab - DER SPIEGEL

Warum war jetzt er Bundestag notwendig?

Wenn Frau Merkel im Jahr 2015 im Alleingang ja sagen durfte, müsste sie doch im Jahr 2020 auch im Alleingang nein sagen dürfen, oder?


----------



## JePe (10. März 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, wäre der wissenschaftlich Dienst des Bundestages wohl nicht zu seinem Ergebnis gekommen.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich den Schlussfolgerungen an, die der Autor des von mir verlinkten Artikels zieht. Denn diese Schlussfolgerungen kann man aus dem Originaldokument ziehen.



?

Was stimmt denn nun? Kommen die Wissenschaftlichen Dienste nun zu irgendeinem Schluss oder doch bloss irgendein Autor mit spekulativ eher ueberschaubarer staatsrechtlicher Qualifikation? Fuer Jemanden, der gerne angreifbare Positionen bezieht, eierst Du ganz schoen rum.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> BTW mal eine kurze Frage:



Keine Frage, sondern die naechste Verzerrung, Halbwahrheit oder Ganzluege (such Dir was aus). Ich habe Dir im anderen Thread schon Deinen Fehler aufgezeigt und habe keine Plaene, es hier schon wieder zu tun.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. März 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> ?Was stimmt denn nun? Kommen die Wissenschaftlichen Dienste nun zu irgendeinem Schluss oder doch bloss irgendein Autor mit spekulativ eher ueberschaubarer staatsrechtlicher Qualifikation?



Anstatt des argumentum ad hominem jetzt auf einen Autor auszuweiten, zeig doch einfach mal die angeblichen Fehler auf.



JePe schrieb:


> Fuer Jemanden, der gerne angreifbare Positionen bezieht, eierst Du ganz schoen rum.



Also noch deutlicher als, ich schließe mich den Schlussfolgerungen (die ich verlinkt habe) an, geht es ja nun wirklich nicht. Was genau ist so unklar, für dich?



JePe schrieb:


> Keine Frage, sondern die naechste Verzerrung, Halbwahrheit oder Ganzluege (such Dir was aus). Ich habe Dir im anderen Thread schon Deinen Fehler aufgezeigt und habe keine Plaene, es hier schon wieder zu tun.



Argumentum ad hominem die nächste. Es ist ganz einfach. 

Entweder Frau Merkels Alleingang war 2015 richtig, dann dürfte sie auch 2020 im Alleingang entscheiden.

Oder aber ihr Alleingang 2015 war nicht richtig, dann war der Antrag im Bundestag 2020 richtig, aber es hätte auch eines Antrages 2015 bedurft, über den das Parlament abstimmt.

Also, was darf es sein?


----------



## JePe (10. März 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Anstatt des argumentum ad hominem jetzt auf einen Autor auszuweiten, zeig doch einfach mal die angeblichen Fehler auf.



Hast Du eine Lese- oder eine kognitive Schwaeche? Du hast *erst* suggeriert, die Wissenschaftlichen Dienste seien zu einem Ergebnis (Zitat von Dir!) gekommen (was nicht zutrifft - Du darfst aber immer noch gerne die Stelle zitieren, an der sie das tun) und fluechtest Dich *nun* hinter einen Autor, der eine Meinung hat, die Deiner entspricht und die Du durch die Ausarbeitung gedeckt siehst. Du erkennst da wirklich keinen Unterschied und rufst lieber wieder _argumentum ad mimimi_?

Fun Fact: Alle einschlaegigen Klagen vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht waren erfolglos; alle Strafanzeigen gegen Merkel stellten sich als haltlos heraus. Zeig doch einfach mal die angeblichen Fehler auf? Ach, das kannst Du nicht?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Entweder Frau Merkels Alleingang war 2015 richtig, dann dürfte sie auch 2020 im Alleingang entscheiden.
> 
> Oder aber ihr Alleingang 2015 war nicht richtig, dann war der Antrag im Bundestag 2020 richtig, aber es hätte auch eines Antrages 2015 bedurft, über den das Parlament abstimmt.



Stellst Du Dich so doof oder ... ?

Es gab einen Antrag von Buendnis 90 / Die Gruenen, ueber den der Deutsche Bundestag abgestimmt und ihn abgelehnt hat. Es gab keinen Antrag der Regierungsparteien oder gar der Kanzlerin - also auch keine Zustimmung oder Ablehnung. Tage spaeter gab es eine Entscheidung des Koalitionsausschusses, eine begrenzte Personenzahl und einen bestimmten Personentyp aufzunehmen. Zwei voellig getrennte Vorgaenge. Welchen Teil davon verstehst Du denn bloss nicht!?

Du beleidigst hier die Intelligenz der Leser und vergleichst nicht etwa Aepfel mit Birnen, sondern Kartoffeln mit Schraubendrehern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. März 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Lese- oder eine kognitive Schwaeche?



Argumentum ad hominem ersetzt immer noch keine Argumente. 



JePe schrieb:


> Du hast *erst* suggeriert, die Wissenschaftlichen Dienste seien zu einem Ergebnis (Zitat von Dir!) gekommen (was nicht zutrifft - Du darfst aber immer noch gerne die Stelle zitieren, an der sie das tun) und fluechtest Dich *nun* hinter einen Autor, der eine Meinung hat, die Deiner entspricht und die Du durch die Ausarbeitung gedeckt siehst. Du erkennst da wirklich keinen Unterschied und rufst lieber wieder _argumentum ad mimimi_?



Bitte an welcher Stelle behauptet der Autor falsche Tatsachen. Weil darauf läuft deine Aussage ja hinaus.

Darüber hinaus wieder nur ein ziemlich langer Absatz Argumentum ad hominem. Und das du versuchst, das ganze ins lächerliche zu ziehen, zeigt ja nur, dass ich damit richtig liege. 



JePe schrieb:


> Fun Fact: Alle einschlaegigen Klagen vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht waren erfolglos; alle Strafanzeigen gegen Merkel stellten sich als haltlos heraus. Zeig doch einfach mal die angeblichen Fehler auf? Ach, das kannst Du nicht?



Also läuft es darauf hinaus, dass Frau Merkel im Jahr 2015 im Alleingang diese Entscheidung treffen durfte, verstehe ich dich richtig?

Warum trifft sie dann im Jahr 2020 nicht die Entscheidung im Alleingang? Das müsste doch gedeckt sein, oder nicht?



JePe schrieb:


> Stellst Du Dich so doof oder ... ?



Argumentum ad hominem ersetzt immer noch keine Argumente. 



JePe schrieb:


> Es gab einen Antrag von Buendnis 90 / Die Gruenen, ueber den der Deutsche Bundestag abgestimmt und ihn abgelehnt hat. Es gab keinen Antrag der Regierungsparteien oder gar der Kanzlerin - also auch keine Zustimmung oder Ablehnung. Tage spaeter gab es eine Entscheidung des Koalitionsausschusses, eine begrenzte Personenzahl und einen bestimmten Personentyp aufzunehmen. Zwei voellig getrennte Vorgaenge. Welchen Teil davon verstehst Du denn bloss nicht!?



Mal abgesehen von dem zigsten Versuch Argumentum ad hominem.

Wenn du mir erst zwei Absätze zuvor erklärt, dass Frau Merkel im Jahr 2015 im Alleingang entscheiden durfte (so verstehe ich zumindest deinen Absatz, korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege), dann hätte Frau Merkel den Antrag der Grünen doch einfach beiseitewischen können und auf das Jahr 2015 verweisen können.

Wenn sie damals alleine entscheiden durfte, müsste sie doch heute auch noch können, oder nicht? Und die Grünen müsste daran nichts auszusetzen haben, haben sie den Alleingang von Frau Merkel 2015 doch gefeiert und nie in Frage gestellt.

Also wenn Frau Merkel 2015 im Alleingang entscheiden durfte, warum sollte sie es 2020 nicht mehr dürfen?



JePe schrieb:


> Du beleidigst hier die Intelligenz der Leser und vergleichst nicht etwa Aepfel mit Birnen, sondern Kartoffeln mit Schraubendrehern.



Argumentum ad hominem ersetzt immer noch keine Argumente. 

Fazit: Jede Menge Argumentum ad hominem (wie zu erwarten war).


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2020)

Du reitest immer noch darauf herum, dass die Aufnahme der Füchtlinge 2015 illegal war?
Nö, war es nicht. Das hat der europäische Gerichtshof 2017 festgestellt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du reitest immer noch darauf herum, dass die Aufnahme der Füchtlinge 2015 illegal war?
> Nö, war es nicht. Das hat der europäische Gerichtshof 2017 festgestellt.



Das hat der europäische Gerichtshof nicht festgestellt. 

https://rsw.beck.de/aktuell/meldung...end-fluechtlingskrise-der-jahre-2015-und-2016

Ganz im Gegenteil hat der EUGH festgestellt, dass das Dublin-Verfahren auch während der „Flüchtlingskriese“ gilt und auch, dass das Überschreiten von Grenzen ohne Einhaltung der Vorraussetzungen illegal ist.

Was die Richter betonen ist, dass man von der Selbsteintrittsklausel Gebrauch machen kann.

Und hier wird es jetzt interessant:

https://www.bundestag.de/resource/b...80672e965faad3498e93/wd-3-109-17-pdf-data.pdf

„Zwar wird einerseits auf den „Rechtsrahmen der Dublin-III-Verordnung“ verwiesen, was die Anwendung des § 18 Abs. 4Nr. 1 AsylG (vorrangige Dublin-Zuständigkeit) nahelegt. Andererseits wird die *genaue Rechtsgrundlage* des § 18 Abs. 4 AsylG in Bezug auf die Nr. 1 oder Nr. 2 *gerade nicht benannt* und das Vorliegen einer Anordnung des Bundesministeriums des Innern trotz der konkreten Fragestellung nicht ausdrücklich zurückgewiesen. *Soweit vorrangige Dublin-Zuständigkeiten angenommen worden sein sollten, bliebe zu klären, ob und inwieweit die Bundesregierung vom Recht des Selbsteintritts Gebrauch gemacht hat oder von einer unionsrechtlichen Verpflichtung ausgegangen ist.*“

Ansonsten ergänzend:

Rechtsstaat laut  Urteil „ausser Kraft gesetzt“: Das Geheimnis der  Grenzoeffnung - Politik - Stuttgarter Zeitung



> Der Betroffene habe sich zwar eindeutig durch seine „unerlaubte Einreise in die Bundesrepublik“ strafbar gemacht. „Die rechtsstaatliche Ordnung in der Bundesrepublik ist in diesem Bereich jedoch seit rund eineinhalb Jahren außer Kraft gesetzt“, befanden die Richter, „und die illegale Einreise ins Bundesgebiet wird momentan de facto nicht mehr strafrechtlich verfolgt.“ Aktenzeichen: 13 UF 32 / 17.





> Der Rechtsstaat sei teilweise außer Kraft gesetzt – das konstatiert nicht irgendein verschrobener Provinzrichter, sondern ein deutsches Obergericht, ein Senat, dessen Mitglieder es als besonders befähigte Juristen bis ans OLG brachten?


----------



## JePe (10. März 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bitte an welcher Stelle behauptet der Autor falsche Tatsachen. Weil darauf läuft deine Aussage ja hinaus.



Wie gesagt: Lesen, denken, schreiben. *Du* hast unrichtigerweise behauptet, die Wissenschaftlichen Dienste seien zu irgendeinem Ergebnis gekommen - und das sind sie eben gerade nicht. Und scheinbar hast Du nichtmal die Nuesse im Schlueppi, Deinen Fehler zuzugeben und schwurbelst nun von irgendeiner Autorenmeinung herum (ein Autor, der sich nicht zu schade dafuer ist, die eigene Meinung durch ueberhoehen zu wollen, dass er von einem "Gutachten" spricht). Womit Du Dich als "Gespraechs"partner endgueltig disqualifiziert hast.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also läuft es darauf hinaus, dass Frau Merkel im Jahr 2015 im Alleingang diese Entscheidung treffen durfte, verstehe ich dich richtig?
> 
> Warum trifft sie dann im Jahr 2020 nicht die Entscheidung im Alleingang? Das müsste doch gedeckt sein, oder nicht?



Die Bundesregierung hat 2015 in Abstimmung mit und auf Bitten von Oesterreich die Einreise von Fluechtlingen hingenommen. Dieselbe Bundesregierung hat vor ein paar Tagen wiederum der Aufnahme von minderjaehrigen Kindern in einer Notsituation aus Griechenland zugestimmt. Falls Du der Auffassung waerst, dabei sei geltendes Recht gebrochen worden, kannst Du Strafanzeige stellen oder Deine angebliche politische Heimat, die FDP, in Karlsruhe dagegen organklagen. Stand heute habe ich keinen Anlass zu glauben, dass eine der beiden Entscheidungen rechtlich zu beanstanden ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. März 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Lesen, denken, schreiben.



Wie gesagt, argumentum ad hominem ersetzt keine Argumente.



JePe schrieb:


> *Du* hast unrichtigerweise behauptet, die Wissenschaftlichen Dienste seien zu irgendeinem Ergebnis gekommen - und das sind sie eben gerade nicht.



https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...chichte-wiederholt-sich-250.html#post10233705



JePe schrieb:


> Und scheinbar hast Du nichtmal die Nuesse im Schlueppi, Deinen Fehler zuzugeben und schwurbelst nun von irgendeiner Autorenmeinung herum (ein Autor, der sich nicht zu schade dafuer ist, die eigene Meinung durch ueberhoehen zu wollen, dass er von einem "Gutachten" spricht). Womit Du Dich als "Gespraechs"partner endgueltig disqualifiziert hast.



1. Argumentum ad hominem ersetzt keine Argumente

2. Bitte konkret die Fehler des Autors benennen, ansonsten sehe ich auch hier wieder nur Nr. 1.



JePe schrieb:


> Die Bundesregierung hat 2015 in Abstimmung mit und auf Bitten von Oesterreich die Einreise von Fluechtlingen hingenommen. Dieselbe Bundesregierung hat vor ein paar Tagen wiederum der Aufnahme von minderjaehrigen Kindern in einer Notsituation aus Griechenland zugestimmt. Falls Du der Auffassung waerst, dabei sei geltendes Recht gebrochen worden, kannst Du Strafanzeige stellen oder Deine angebliche politische Heimat, die FDP, in Karlsruhe dagegen organklagen. Stand heute habe ich keinen Anlass zu glauben, dass eine der beiden Entscheidungen rechtlich zu beanstanden ist.



Dann beantworte doch einfach die Frage.

Wenn Frau Merkel 2015 zum Alleingang berechtigt war, warum ist sie es nicht im Jahr 2020?


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was die Richter betonen ist, dass man von der Selbsteintrittsklausel Gebrauch machen kann.



Ja, das hat die Bundesregierung 2015 gemacht und da es eh keine geschlossene Grenzen gab -- denn die EU hat ja keine Grenzen  mehr -- ist es natürlich rechtlich korrekt.
Keine Ahnung, was du dir da immer zusammenreimst und ausdenkst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, das hat die Bundesregierung 2015 gemacht



Das ist zumindest umstritten, ob sie es gemacht hat. Ich habe dir doch die Quellen verlinkt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> und da es eh keine geschlossene Grenzen gab -- denn die EU hat ja keine Grenzen  mehr -- ist es natürlich rechtlich korrekt.



Keine Binnengrenzen, aber Außengrenzen hat sie sehr wohl. Die Griechen verteidigen sie diesmal ja auch anständig. Dabei sollten wir sie unterstützen.

Darüber hinaus sind mehrere Länder nach 2015 auch dazu übergegangen die Binnengrenzen zu kontrollieren. Es ist also möglich, so man will. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was du dir da immer zusammenreimst und ausdenkst.



Ich reime mir gar nichts zusammen, ich habe dir die entsprechenden Quellen genannt. Du musst keine Strohmänner aufbauen.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist zumindest umstritten, ob sie es gemacht hat. Ich habe dir doch die Quellen verlinkt.



Und? Wo sind denn die Strafen für Merkel?
Wieso ist dann jede Klage gescheitert? Weil Merkel die Gerichte gekauft hat?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Keine Binnengrenzen, aber Außengrenzen hat sie sehr wohl. Die Griechen verteidigen sie diesmal ja auch anständig. Dabei sollten wir sie unterstützen.



Und?
Österreich hat die Flüchtlinge weiter geleitet. Wo ist denn die Grenze zwischen Österreich und Deutschland, die geschlossen war?
Ich kann mich an keine erinnern.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus sind mehrere Länder nach 2015 auch dazu übergegangen die Binnengrenzen zu kontrollieren. Es ist also möglich, so man will.



Verstößt das nicht gegen das Dublin Abkommen?
Ach ja. Ein Staat kann ja selbst entscheiden. Er kann eine Grenze schließen oder er kann menschen aufnehmen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich reime mir gar nichts zusammen, ich habe dir die entsprechenden Quellen genannt. Du musst keine Strohmänner aufbauen.



Du denkst dir dein Szenario zurecht. Mehr machst du nicht.
Wir leben doch in einem Rechtsstaat. Du kannst also Merkel oder wen auch immer anzeigen. Das steht dir frei.
Mach das doch mal anstatt dich immer nur in einem Forum auszuheulen.


----------



## Mahoy (10. März 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Keine Binnengrenzen, aber Außengrenzen hat sie sehr wohl. Die Griechen verteidigen sie diesmal ja auch anständig.



Die Griechen verteidigen gar nichts, denn sie werden nicht angegriffen. Sie schützen ihren Teil der EU-Außengrenze.
Und das machen sie zwar gründlich, aber ganz sicher nicht anständig - es sei denn natürlich, es wäre inzwischen anständig, Grenzüberschreiter abzuziehen und/oder diese unter Umgehung von EU-Recht in Nacht-und-Nebel-Aktionen auf die andere Seite der Grenze zu verfrachten.

Ich habe dabei durchaus Verständnis für die Situation Griechenlands, die gemessen an ihrer geographischen Bedeutung viel zu wenig Unterstützung von der EU als Ganzes bekommen. Allerdings bringt es wenig, die Grenzen einer EU zu schützen, deren Recht man im gleichen Zug mit Füßen tritt. Da bleibt mit zunehmender Eskalation wenig Schützenswertes übrig ...


----------



## MisterMarble (11. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Griechen verteidigen gar nichts, denn sie werden nicht angegriffen. Sie schützen ihren Teil der EU-Außengrenze.
> Und das machen sie zwar gründlich, aber ganz sicher nicht anständig - es sei denn natürlich, es wäre inzwischen anständig, Grenzüberschreiter abzuziehen und/oder diese unter Umgehung von EU-Recht in Nacht-und-Nebel-Aktionen auf die andere Seite der Grenze zu verfrachten.




Push-Backs - Grundsatzurteil erlaubt direkte Abschiebung nach Grenzuebertritt


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und? Wo sind denn die Strafen für Merkel? Wieso ist dann jede Klage gescheitert? Weil Merkel die Gerichte gekauft hat?



Wie gesagt, die Frage ist umstritten, ich habe dir die Quellen verlinkt. Wenn du die weiterhin ignorierst, kann ich dir nicht helfen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Österreich hat die Flüchtlinge weiter geleitet.



Weil Frau Merkel sie eingeladen hat. Ansonsten hätte Österreich – zu Recht – zurückgewiesen. 

Darüber hinaus welche „Flüchtlinge“? Vor welchen Zuständen „flüchtet“ man aus Österreich? Zu wenig soziale Hängematte?



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die Grenze zwischen Österreich und Deutschland, die geschlossen war? Ich kann mich an keine erinnern.



Genau das ist doch der Knackpunkt. Die Grenze war nicht geschlossen, obwohl sie es hätte sein müssen. Das ist doch das Problem gewesen 2015. Die illegalen Einwanderer hätte zurückgewiesen werden müssen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Verstößt das nicht gegen das Dublin Abkommen?



Natürlich nicht. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach ja. Ein Staat kann ja selbst entscheiden. Er kann eine Grenze schließen oder er kann menschen aufnehmen.



Nur Bedarf es dafür einer Grundlage. Wie der EUGH 2017 richtigerweise festgestellt hat, gilt Dublin auch in Notsituationen. Man kann allerdings von seinem Selbsteintrittsrecht Gebrauch machen.

Und das ist der Knackpunkt. Ich habe dir eine Quelle verlinkt, dass die genaue Rechtslange gerade nicht benannt worden ist. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Du denkst dir dein Szenario zurecht. Mehr machst du nicht.



Ich verlinke Quellen, du stellst Behauptungen ohne Quellen auf. Soviel dazu, wer sich hier Szenerien ausdenkt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wir leben doch in einem Rechtsstaat. Du kannst also Merkel oder wen auch immer anzeigen. Das steht dir frei.



Rechtsstaat laut  Urteil „ausser Kraft gesetzt“: Das Geheimnis der  Grenzoeffnung - Politik - Stuttgarter Zeitung



> Der Betroffene habe sich zwar eindeutig durch seine „unerlaubte Einreise in die Bundesrepublik“ strafbar gemacht. „Die rechtsstaatliche Ordnung in der Bundesrepublik ist in diesem Bereich jedoch seit rund eineinhalb Jahren außer Kraft gesetzt“, befanden die Richter, „und die illegale Einreise ins Bundesgebiet wird momentan de facto nicht mehr strafrechtlich verfolgt.“ Aktenzeichen: 13 UF 32 / 17.



Der Rechtsstaat hat bereits deutlich gesagt, was Sache ist. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Mach das doch mal anstatt dich immer nur in einem Forum auszuheulen.



Ich erinnere dich daran, wenn du mal wieder über Cum-Ex Geschäfte oder die Dieselaffäre rumheulst, ok?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Griechen verteidigen gar nichts, denn sie werden nicht angegriffen.



Sie werden angegriffen und verteidigen sich dagegen. Es gibt genug Videos, wie die sogenannten „Flüchtlinge“ an der Grenze agieren. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Sie schützen ihren Teil der EU-Außengrenze.



Und dabei brauchen sie jetzt die volle Unterstützung der EU. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und das machen sie zwar gründlich, aber ganz sicher nicht anständig - es sei denn natürlich, es wäre inzwischen anständig, Grenzüberschreiter abzuziehen und/oder diese unter Umgehung von EU-Recht in Nacht-und-Nebel-Aktionen auf die andere Seite der Grenze zu verfrachten.



Es ist nicht bloß anständig, es ist dringend geboten. Zum Glück steht die Mehrheit der Griechen hinter dem harten Kurs. Scheinbar haben die Griechen in den letzten 5 Jahren dazugelernt. Jetzt gehen sie mit der Masseneinwanderung richtig um. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich habe dabei durchaus Verständnis für die Situation Griechenlands, die gemessen an ihrer geographischen Bedeutung viel zu wenig Unterstützung von der EU als Ganzes bekommen. Allerdings bringt es wenig, die Grenzen einer EU zu schützen, deren Recht man im gleichen Zug mit Füßen tritt. Da bleibt mit zunehmender Eskalation wenig Schützenswertes übrig ...



Australien schützt seine Grenzen auch konsequent und gründlich und ist immer noch eine stabile Demokratie.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. März 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil Frau Merkel sie eingeladen hat. Ansonsten hätte Österreich – zu Recht – zurückgewiesen.
> 
> Darüber hinaus welche „Flüchtlinge“? Vor welchen Zuständen „flüchtet“ man aus Österreich? Zu wenig soziale Hängematte?


Du bist so ein zynischer Scherzkeks. Die Rechten in Östereich hätte einfach nicht reingelassen, es geht nicht um die Frage, ob Östereich oder Deutschland sondern um die Frage, Türkei oder EU.

Die Türkei ist heute wie damals Kriegspartei. Das ist kein sicheres Land. Stell Dir die Juden vor, die 1939 aus Polen fliehen wollten und z.B. an der Grezen zu Dänemark abgewiesen wurden. In Deutschland war es doch sicher, da war doch kein Krieg. Wie zynisch kann man sein?

Du bist so menschenfeindlich. Warum wurden in diesem Fall aus der Geschichte gelernt, als nach dem Krieg Asylrecht und Genfer Konventionen für Flüchtlingen geschrieben wurden? Und heute, 70 Jahre später verschwinden Humanistische Konzepte aus den egoistischen Köpfen der Neokapitalisten.


----------



## Mahoy (11. März 2020)

MisterMarble schrieb:


> Push-Backs - Grundsatzurteil erlaubt direkte Abschiebung nach Grenzuebertritt



Das ist ein Urteil zu einer spezifischen Klage Zurückgewiesener im Falle der spanischen Enklave in Marokko. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass es womöglich auf falschen Voraussetzungen beruht, denn laut RA Kaleck ist "die Behauptung, dass die Beschwerdeführer im August 2014 legale Möglichkeiten zur Einreise und zur Stellung eventueller Gesuche in Spanien gehabt hätten, [...] schlicht und einfach falsch".

Und nebenbei ist es tatsächlich weltfremd, denn die Vorstellung, man könne ordentlich einreisen und um Asyl ersuchen, widerspricht dem Grundgedanken von Asyl als Hilfe, wenn *keine* geordneten Verhältnisse mehr herrschen.  Das ist ungefähr so, als müsste sich ein Schwerverletzter erst einmal einen Termin holen und den Anamnesebogen (in einer Fremdsprache) ausfüllen, bevor er in die Notaufnahme darf.

Aber selbst wenn es ein Grundsatzurteil wäre, würde dieses sicherlich nicht einschließen, dass solcherart "Abgeschobene" im Zuge des Verfahrens malträtiert und ausgeraubt werden.

Das Adjektiv "anständig" kommt übrigens von "Anstand", falls das nicht allgemein bekannt sein sollte ... Anstand und formales Recht gehen im Idealfall Hand in Hand, aber sie sind nicht untereinander austauschbar.


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du bist so ein zynischer Scherzkeks. Die Rechten in Östereich hätte einfach nicht reingelassen, es geht nicht um die Frage, ob Östereich oder Deutschland sondern um die Frage, Türkei oder EU.


In Österreich war ein Sozialdemokrat Kanzler


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du bist so ein zynischer Scherzkeks. Die Rechten in Östereich hätte einfach nicht reingelassen, es geht nicht um die Frage, ob Östereich oder Deutschland sondern um die Frage, Türkei oder EU.



Welche „Rechten“ haben 2015 in Österreich noch gleich regiert? Btw. hat 2015 in der Türkei kein Krieg geherrscht. Man war in der Türkei also sicher. Klar, es ist im Vergleich zur sozialen Hängematte in Deutschland kein Zuckerschlecken, aber sicher waren und sind die Menschen dort.

Was ja auch die Tatsache beweist, dass die Leute seit dem Deal mit der Türkei 4 Jahre lang dort ohne Probleme gelebt haben. 

Also wovor genau „flüchtet“ man?



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Türkei ist heute wie damals Kriegspartei. Das ist kein sicheres Land. Stell Dir die Juden vor, die 1939 aus Polen fliehen wollten und z.B. an der Grezen zu Dänemark abgewiesen wurden. In Deutschland war es doch sicher, da war doch kein Krieg. Wie zynisch kann man sein?



Deutschland hat die Juden verfolgt, bis hin zu ihrer industriellen Ermordung. Mir ist nicht mal im Ansatz bekannt, dass Erdogan – so schlimm er auch ist – Syrer auch nur ansatzweise derartigen Repressalien aussetzt. 

Ganz im Gegenteil, die sogenannten „Flüchtlinge“ lebten die letzten 4 Jahre seit dem Abschluss des Türkei Deals ohne Probleme in der Türkei.

Ich frage mich eher, wie zynisch man sein muss, um das mit der Situation der Juden damals zu vergleichen. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du bist so menschenfeindlich. Warum wurden in diesem Fall aus der Geschichte gelernt, als nach dem Krieg Asylrecht und Genfer Konventionen für Flüchtlingen geschrieben wurden? Und heute, 70 Jahre später verschwinden Humanistische Konzepte aus den egoistischen Köpfen der Neokapitalisten.



Die Leute fliehen vor dem Krieg in Syrien, habe ich nie bestritten. Nur ist diese Flucht schon hunderte, tausende Kilometer vor Deutschland abgeschlossen. Also sind es keine Flüchtlinge mehr. Ganz einfach.


----------



## MisterMarble (11. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist ein Urteil zu einer spezifischen Klage Zurückgewiesener im Falle der spanischen Enklave in Marokko. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass es womöglich auf falschen Voraussetzungen beruht, denn laut RA Kaleck ist "die Behauptung, dass die Beschwerdeführer im August 2014 legale Möglichkeiten zur Einreise und zur Stellung eventueller Gesuche in Spanien gehabt hätten, [...] schlicht und einfach falsch".



 Das Urteil steht bis es revidiert wurde. Das Rechtsanwälte diese nachträglich infrage stellen ist gängige Praxis, was an der aktuellen Lage jedoch nichts ändert.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und nebenbei ist es tatsächlich weltfremd, denn die Vorstellung, man könne ordentlich einreisen und um Asyl ersuchen, widerspricht dem Grundgedanken von Asyl als Hilfe, wenn *keine* geordneten Verhältnisse mehr herrschen.  Das ist ungefähr so, als müsste sich ein Schwerverletzter erst einmal einen Termin holen und den Anamnesebogen (in einer Fremdsprache) ausfüllen, bevor er in die Notaufnahme darf.



Genauso könnte man argumentieren, das als das Asylrecht verfasst wurde, man sicher nicht von einer Massenmigration aktuellen Ausmaßes ausging, sondern das dort ganz anderen Rahmenbedingungen gesetzgebend waren, was eine Anpassung an Gesetzgebung und Verfahren bedingt.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn es ein Grundsatzurteil wäre, würde dieses sicherlich nicht einschließen, dass solcherart "Abgeschobene" im Zuge des Verfahrens malträtiert und ausgeraubt werden.


Ich hoffe das dient nicht als Argument gegen geltendes Recht, denn sonst könnte man die Anwendung des Asylrechtes aufgrund von Verirrungen und Verfehlungen vereinzelter Schutzsuchender  ebenso infrage stellen und das wollen wir doch nicht.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Adjektiv "anständig" kommt übrigens von "Anstand", falls das nicht allgemein bekannt sein sollte ... Anstand und formales Recht gehen im Idealfall Hand in Hand, aber sie sind nicht untereinander austauschbar.


Würde man alle Entscheidungen auf moralischer Ebene treffen, wäre das sicher sehr ehrbar, aber leider nicht sonderlich praktikabel


----------



## Mahoy (11. März 2020)

MisterMarble schrieb:


> Das Urteil steht bis es revidiert wurde. Das Rechtsanwälte diese nachträglich infrage stellen ist gängige Praxis, was an der aktuellen Lage jedoch nichts ändert.



Du verkennst nach wie vor, welchen Wirkkreis das Urteil hat. Es bescheinigt nichts anderes, als das diese konkrete Beschwerde dieser konkreten Beschwerdeführer in diesem konkreten Fall nach Ansicht des Europäischen Gerichtshof für Menschenrechte (nach der für diesen erkennbarer bekannter Sachlage) keine _Menschenrechtsverletzung_ darstellt.
Darüber, ob das Push-Back-Verfahren im Generellen mit EU-Recht vereinbar ist, kann man vor dem EGMR nicht klagen, denn dieser ist dafür nicht zuständig und hat folglich auch nicht darüber zu befinden.



> Genauso könnte man argumentieren, das als das Asylrecht verfasst wurde, man sicher nicht von einer Massenmigration aktuellen Ausmaßes ausging, sondern das dort ganz anderen Rahmenbedingungen gesetzgebend waren, was eine Anpassung an Gesetzgebung und Verfahren bedingt.



Der Anspruch auf Asyl bzw. subsidiären Schutz richtet sich nach der Fluchtursache und dem sich daraus ergebenden Status von Asylsuchenden bzw. dessen Anerkennung, nicht nach deren Anzahl. Der Umfang des Schutzes bzw. der Hilfe richtet sich schon immer nach den jeweiligen Möglichkeiten, nicht jedoch der grundsätzliche Anspruch.

Ich möchte anregen, dass du dich mit den internationalen Rechtsgrundlagen auseinandersetzt, bevor wir diesen Aspekt der Diskussion fortführen.



> Ich hoffe das dient nicht als Argument gegen geltendes Recht, denn sonst könnte man die Anwendung des Asylrechtes aufgrund von Verirrungen und Verfehlungen vereinzelter Schutzsuchender  ebenso infrage stellen und das wollen wir doch nicht.



Das ist eine Nebelkerze, denn es gilt der Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit und die Anerkennung der Nothandlung; also wenn beispielsweise Flüchtende nicht zurück *können* und nicht vorwärts *dürfen*. Gegen das, was man nicht darf, kann man immerhin noch verstoßen, was nicht geht, geht halt nicht. Wenn du beispielsweise Nahrung stiehlst um nicht zu verhungern, oder zum Schutz vor dem Erfrieren einen Unterschlupf aufbrichst, sind das zwar per se kriminelle Handlungen, bleiben jedoch in aller Regel straffrei.

Welche Notlage hingegen griechische Grenzer zwingt, Flüchtlinge während des (nach wie vor rechtlich zweifelhaften) Push-Backs auszurauben, müsste man mir erklären.
Gut, kann ja sein, dass deren Bezahlung nach zig erzwungenen Sparmaßnahmen gegen Griechenland derart prekär ist, dass sie und/oder deren Familien verhungern und/oder erfrieren ... Das müsste man eventuell untersuchen, ich gehe allerdings erst einmal davon aus, dass dem nicht so ist. Das wird der innere Schweinehund sein, der sich heraustraut, wenn es an Kontrolle fehlt und kaum Konsequenzen zu befürchten sind. Und mit zunehmender Eskalation steht zu erwarten, dass es nicht bei Raub und Schikane bleibt.



> Würde man alle Entscheidungen auf moralischer Ebene treffen, wäre das sicher sehr ehrbar, aber leider nicht sonderlich praktikabel



"Praktikabel" bedeutet "durchführbar". Ein paar tausende, zehntausende oder sogar hunderttausende Schutzsuchende auf 27 europäische Länder zu verteilen und mit dem Lebensnotwendigstem zu versorgen, ist logistisch kein unlösbares, ja noch nicht einmal ein besonders anspruchsvolles Problem. Das Problem ist das Fehlen des politischen Willens, der vielbeschworenen europäischen Einheit und der gemeinsamen Werte.
Und wenn das alles fehlt und man nicht einmal so eine relativ einfache Aufgabe gemeinsam gemeistert oder auch nur Einigkeit hergestellt bekommt, ist die EU nichts, was an der griechischen Außengrenze verteidigt werden müsste. Da könnten die Griechen auch sagen "Leckt uns, wir sparen uns die Mühe und lassen der Sache ihren Lauf - bei uns werden ohnehin die Wenigsten bleiben".


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2020)

2. Weltkrieg, unter anderem Griechen auf der Flucht und sicheren Zuflucht in unter anderem Syrien, schaut euch die Bilder an 1942’de Suriye’ye sığınan Yunanlar, şimdi mueltecilere zuluem ediyor
Die griechischen/europäischen Flüchtlinge wurden dort mit allem versorgt in Syrien und heute revanchieren sie sich für diese menschliche Behandlung von damals!
Fluechtlinge im Zweiten Weltkrieg: Von Europa nach Syrien - DER SPIEGEL

Je mehr ein Mensch sich schämt, desto anständiger ist er, nur hier schämt sich kaum einer, ganz im Gegenteil, sie zeigen ihre diabolische Seite...


----------



## MisterMarble (12. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Du verkennst nach wie vor, welchen Wirkkreis das Urteil hat. Es bescheinigt nichts anderes, als das diese konkrete Beschwerde dieser konkreten Beschwerdeführer in diesem konkreten Fall nach Ansicht des Europäischen Gerichtshof für Menschenrechte (nach der für diesen erkennbarer bekannter Sachlage) keine _Menschenrechtsverletzung_ darstellt.
> Darüber, ob das Push-Back-Verfahren im Generellen mit EU-Recht vereinbar ist, kann man vor dem EGMR nicht klagen, denn dieser ist dafür nicht zuständig und hat folglich auch nicht darüber zu befinden.



Dennoch wird das Urteil als eines mit Signalwirkung aufgenommen. Für den konkreten Fall hätten die zurückgewiesenen doch ebenso die Möglichkeit in individuelles Klageverfahren abseits der Grundsätzlichkeit einzuleiten.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Anspruch auf Asyl bzw. subsidiären Schutz richtet sich nach der Fluchtursache und dem sich daraus ergebenden Status von Asylsuchenden bzw. dessen Anerkennung, nicht nach deren Anzahl. Der Umfang des Schutzes bzw. der Hilfe richtet sich schon immer nach den jeweiligen Möglichkeiten, nicht jedoch der grundsätzliche Anspruch.
> 
> Ich möchte anregen, dass du dich mit den internationalen Rechtsgrundlagen auseinandersetzt, bevor wir diesen Aspekt der Diskussion fortführen.



Das halte ich nicht für nötig, denn ich habe nicht geltendes Recht infrage gestellt, sondern einzig dargelegt, das  gegen die aktuelle Rechtssprechung stets Kontraargumente aufgebracht werden können.





Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist eine Nebelkerze, denn es gilt der Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit und die Anerkennung der Nothandlung; also wenn beispielsweise Flüchtende nicht zurück *können* und nicht vorwärts *dürfen*. Gegen das, was man nicht darf, kann man immerhin noch verstoßen, was nicht geht, geht halt nicht. Wenn du beispielsweise Nahrung stiehlst um nicht zu verhungern, oder zum Schutz vor dem Erfrieren einen Unterschlupf aufbrichst, sind das zwar per se kriminelle Handlungen, bleiben jedoch in aller Regel straffrei.
> Welche Notlage hingegen griechische Grenzer zwingt, Flüchtlinge während des (nach wie vor rechtlich zweifelhaften) Push-Backs auszurauben, müsste man mir erklären.
> Gut, kann ja sein, dass deren Bezahlung nach zig erzwungenen Sparmaßnahmen gegen Griechenland derart prekär ist, dass sie und/oder deren Familien verhungern und/oder erfrieren ... Das müsste man eventuell untersuchen, ich gehe allerdings erst einmal davon aus, dass dem nicht so ist. Das wird der innere Schweinehund sein, der sich heraustraut, wenn es an Kontrolle fehlt und kaum Konsequenzen zu befürchten sind. Und mit zunehmender Eskalation steht zu erwarten, dass es nicht bei Raub und Schikane bleibt.



Die Nebelkerze wurde leider just in dem Moment gezündet, wo du als Kontraaargument gegen den Richterspruch das ausrauben und malträtieren in kausalen Zusammenhang gebracht hast. Derartige Vorfälle müssen bei der Betrachtung der Sachlage an sich außen vorbleiben, sonst landen wir wieder beim Punkt, das jedes Vergehen eines Asylanten gegen geltendes Recht ebenso das Asylrecht an sich infrage stellen könnte. Idioten lauen in allen Bereichen des täglichen Lebens. Das lässt sich leider nicht vermeiden.





Mahoy schrieb:


> "Praktikabel" bedeutet "durchführbar". Ein paar tausende, zehntausende oder sogar hunderttausende Schutzsuchende auf 27 europäische Länder zu verteilen und mit dem Lebensnotwendigstem zu versorgen, ist logistisch kein unlösbares, ja noch nicht einmal ein besonders anspruchsvolles Problem. Das Problem ist das Fehlen des politischen Willens, der vielbeschworenen europäischen Einheit und der gemeinsamen Werte.
> Und wenn das alles fehlt und man nicht einmal so eine relativ einfache Aufgabe gemeinsam gemeistert oder auch nur Einigkeit hergestellt bekommt, ist die EU nichts, was an der griechischen Außengrenze verteidigt werden müsste. Da könnten die Griechen auch sagen "Leckt uns, wir sparen uns die Mühe und lassen der Sache ihren Lauf - bei uns werden ohnehin die Wenigsten bleiben".



In diesem Kontext muss man sich die Frage stellen, ob die anderen Staaten ebenso vorwiegend zum rechtsextremen Sektor zählen, da sie ebenso wie die AfD den politischen Willen vermissen lassen, die Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. Selbst seitens der EU und innerhalb der CDU gab es klare Verlautbarungen, das der Schutz der Grenzen Priorität genießt, eine Position die man sonst der AfD zugeschrieben hat, womit man dieser einst automatisch den Stempel des Rasssismus und Faschismus aufgedrückt hat. Irgendwie erkenne ich da ziemliche Widersprüche in der grundsätzlichen Logik im Umgang mit der Migrationsproblematik.
Glaubst du denn das es in Zukunft bei ein paar hunderttausend Schutzsuchenden bleibt, in Anbetracht der Sogwirkung, welche eine weitere Aufnahme auslösen würde? Auf wieviel Millionen muss man sich im Zuge zunehmend prekärerer Lebensbedingungen in den Dritteweltstaaten einstellen in Anbetracht der massiven Bevölkerungszunahme. Letztendlich wird man wohl die Probleme der armen Menschen durch Migration nicht lösen, man wird aber weitere schaffen, wenn man an diesem globalen Wirtschafts-und Finanzsystem festhält. Nun könnte man argumentieren, das jedes einzelne Schicksal zählt, dann frage ich mich aber warum täglich mehrere zehntausend Menschen an Hunger sterben müssen, Menschen, die nicht über Ressourcen und Kräfte verfügen. um überhaupt an Flucht zu denken. Diese Schicksale fanden und finden kaum Gehör und warum, weil man Hunger nicht importieren kann, Viren jedoch schon. Würde man das Geld, welche für Krieg gegen den Terror in Waffen investiert, in humanitäre Projekte investieren, täte man sicher einen deutlich größeren Beitrag zur Terrorbekämpfung leisten, als es Waffengewalt je ermöglichen würde und selbst wenn nicht, könnte man mit diesen Mitteln deutlich mehr Menschenleben retten, als jene die durch Terroranschläge ihr Leben verlieren würden. Aber da sind wir wieder beim Grundsatzproblem. Der Hunger ist weit weg und kommt nicht ins Land, der Terror vielleicht schon, wenn zumeist auch nur als diffuse Angst und noch dazu verdient es sich in einigen Kreisen zu gut am Einsatz von Waffen. Und so scheint mir die Pro Migrationseinstellung zumeist nur als eine Art moderner Ablasshandel, um vom eigentlichen Vergehen in Form von Ausbeutung und Unterdrückung anderer Staaten abzulenken. Ich würde es eher begrüßen, wenn man die Wirtschaftsbeziehungen so gestaltet, das man den Menschen in ihrer Heimat ein lebenswürdiges Leben ermöglichen würde und nicht das man Kreditvergaben an wirtschaftliche Bedingungen zum Vorteil der Industriestaaten gestaltet, die es erlauben Rohstoffe unter menschenverachtenden Bedingungen auszuplündern, die Küstengewässer leerzufischen, die Umwelt zu zerstören, den Zugang zu Wasser zu verhindern, da dieses privatisiert wurde und ohne das man per Zöllen und Exporten die dortige Wirtschaft massiv schädigen würde.  Und das sage ich nicht, weil ich Angst vor fremden Kulturen habe, sondern weil wohl den meisten Menschen sofern es die Umstände zulassen, eine gewissen Heimatbindung innewohnt.  Ebenso würde ich es begrüßen, wenn man ähnlich der Kirchensteuer eine Migrationssteuer auf freiwilliger Basis jedoch in Abhängigkeit des Einkommens einführen würde. Mich würde die Quote zur Bereitschaft auf ganz individuellen Verzicht massiv interessieren und was sich am Ende einzig als Lippenbekenntnisse herausstellen würde, im Anspruchdenken, das die Gesellschaft  ohne unmittelbaren Einfluss auf das Individuum die Kosten zu tragen hätte.


----------



## Oi!Olli (12. März 2020)

Immer schön wenn die Leute ihren Humanismus zeigen. Selbst will man natürlich von den Vorteilen des Humanismus profitieren und da verletzen schon Widerworte ihre Menschenrechte. Aber Trünengas auf Leute die von der Türkei gezwungen werden dafür nur hart.


----------



## Eckism (12. März 2020)

Ne freiwillige Migrationssteuerwäre wirkluch ne gute Sache...ich beziehe mich auf "freiwillig".


----------



## Andregee (12. März 2020)

Die Bereitschaft wäre selbst unter den Befürwortern der Migration sicher eher gering, genau wie die Menschen nach besseren Bedingungen für Tier und Pflanzenschutz rufen, wobei sie das auch heute schon anhand ihrer Nachfrage steuern könnten, aber nicht bereit sind, den Aufpreis dafür an der Kasse zu entrichten. Wie oben erwähnt, sind das wohl zumeist Lippenbekenntnisse. Da kommt mir automatisch der Bezug zu den sogenannten Stars, welche in ihrem Elfenbeinturm sitzend und dem verschwenderischen Lebensstil frönend, den Pöbel zu Solidarität und Spenden aufrufen, statt mal etwas von ihrem Vermögen locker zu machen. Eher flüchtet man noch vor der Steuerlast während man die moralische Instanz in Sachen Humanität mimt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2020)

Ein notwendiges System darf nicht quf Spenden beruhen das sagen auch Menschen wie Bill Gates und sind daher auch für höhere Steuern.


----------



## seahawk (12. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ne freiwillige Migrationssteuerwäre wirkluch ne gute Sache...ich beziehe mich auf "freiwillig".



Asyl ist ein Grundrecht, das muss einfach bezahlt werden. Eine Migrationsabgabe zusätzlich zum Soli wäre aber richtig und sollte gleich hoch sein. (Soli ist imho sowieso nicht zu streichen)


----------



## Andregee (12. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein notwendiges System darf nicht quf Spenden beruhen das sagen auch Menschen wie Bill Gates und sind daher auch für höhere Steuern.


Wenn Spenden bzw eine Steuer auf freiwilliger Basis als Zusatzleistung helfen, künftig steigende Steuerlasten zu vermeiden, welche sicher wieder untere Einkommensschichten besonders belasten werden, spricht imho nichts dagegen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2020)

Das ist nicht zuverlässig planbar und damit, entschuldige, Müll.

Wir müssen die oberen Schichten stärker belangen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Asyl ist ein Grundrecht, das muss einfach bezahlt werden. Eine Migrationsabgabe zusätzlich zum Soli wäre aber richtig und sollte gleich hoch sein. (Soli ist imho sowieso nicht zu streichen)



Einfach an den dänischen Sozialdemokraten orientieren:

Daenemark: Sozialdemokraten wollen Asylrecht abschaffen

So gewinnt man übrigens Wahlen und schwächt Rechtspopulisten:

Wahl in Daenemark: Sozialdemokraten an die Macht?

Daenische Sozialdemokraten klarer Wahlsieger



> Frederiksen setzt auf traditionelle linke Sozialpolitik, hat ihre Partei aber in der Asylpolitik kräftig nach rechts gerückt.



In sozialen Fragen links und in Migrationsfragen rechts. Und zack holt man sich die Wähler zurück. Es könnte so einfach sein.


----------



## Andregee (12. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist nicht zuverlässig planbar und damit, entschuldige, Müll.
> 
> Wir müssen die oberen Schichten stärker belangen.


Die Kirchensteuer ist auch Müll? Die oberen Schichten dürfen von mir aus gern stärker belangt werden. Treffen wird es aber in guter alter Manier höchstens den besser gestellten Mittelstand 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2020)

Wenn die Kirche eine Institution der Bundesrepublik wäre ja.


----------



## Andregee (12. März 2020)

Ok dann ist das deine Meinung. Die kann ich akzeptieren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eckism (12. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist nicht zuverlässig planbar und damit, entschuldige, Müll.
> 
> Wir müssen die oberen Schichten stärker belangen.



Die oberen Schichten lassen sich aber auch nicht ewig melken...man kann ja osteuropäischer Staatsbürger werden und weiter in Deutschland leben, nur halt günstiger.


----------



## Mahoy (12. März 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Einfach an den dänischen Sozialdemokraten orientieren:
> [...]



Ich weiß nicht, ob man es als Sieg der Sozialdemokratie bezeichnen kann, wenn man den Rechten nachplappert, damit Wählerstimmen vom rechten Rand abzwackt, während man gleichzeitig weite Teile dessen opfert, was einen zum Sozialdemokraten macht und sich wie ein Hündchen auf den Rücken rollt, so nach dem Motto: "Wir haben Sie hinter uns her getrieben, schließlich von innen umzingelt und dann gezwungen, unsere Kapitulation anzunehmen!"

Die deutschen Sozialdemokraten sind ja seit Jahren ebenfalls ein Trauerspiel an Inkonsequenz und Opportunismus, aber die werden wenigstens nicht dafür belohnt ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob man es als Sieg der Sozialdemokratie bezeichnen kann, wenn man den Rechten nachplappert, damit Wählerstimmen vom rechten Rand abzwackt, während man gleichzeitig weite Teile dessen opfert, was einen zum Sozialdemokraten macht und sich wie ein Hündchen auf den Rücken rollt, so nach dem Motto: "Wir haben Sie hinter uns her getrieben, schließlich von innen umzingelt und dann gezwungen, unsere Kapitulation anzunehmen!"



Die dänische Volkspartei (quasi das dänische Äquivalent zu unserer AfD) fordert deutlich radikalere Sachen, als das was die dänischen Sozialdemokraten vorhaben. 

Wenn man diese Partei – die bisher sehr stark war - zum Preis einer strengeren Migrationspolitik schwächen kann, ist das durchaus ein Sieg. Und ich wüsste nicht, dass „Open Border“ und „jeder darf kommen“ bisher der Markenkern der Sozialdemokratie gewesen wäre. Zumal die Partei ja in sozialen Fragen weiterhin deutlich links steht. 

Das ist ja auch logisch. Ein umfassender Sozialstaat und offene Grenzen funktionieren einfach nicht auf Dauer. Starker Sozialstaat ja, aber halt nur für Staatsangehörige und nicht für alle Welt. Eigentlich ganz logisch. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die deutschen Sozialdemokraten sind ja seit Jahren ebenfalls ein Trauerspiel an Inkonsequenz und Opportunismus, aber die werden wenigstens nicht dafür belohnt ...



Völlig zu Recht fallen die deutschen Sozialdemokraten immer weiter. Bis die sich irgendwann mal wieder besinnen, warum der einfache Arbeiter mal die Sozialdemokraten gewählt hat. 

Aber warum die dänischen Sozialdemokraten ein „Trauerspiel an Inkonsequenz und Opportunismus“ seinen sollen, die dafür belohnt werden, erschließt sich mir nicht. Die haben einfach gesunden Menschenverstand an den Tag gelegt, wurde dafür gewählt und haben obendrein eine rechtspopulistische Partei geschwächt. 

Ist doch alles super, oder nicht?


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die deutschen Sozialdemokraten sind ja seit Jahren ebenfalls ein Trauerspiel an Inkonsequenz und Opportunismus, aber die werden wenigstens nicht dafür belohnt ...


Nun der Ausspruch "Wer hat uns verraten? Sozialdemokraten" ist nun schon etwas älter und zeichnet die Sozialdemokratie auch aus, dass sie nicht stramm Links ist. 




Eckism schrieb:


> Die oberen Schichten lassen sich aber auch nicht ewig melken...man kann ja osteuropäischer Staatsbürger werden und weiter in Deutschland leben, nur halt günstiger.


Die können ja gerne gehen, dann erlässt man halt ein Gesetz, dass ihr Geld hier bleibt. 

Ich rede ja nicht davon, dass wir die Reichen und Superreichen in den Mittelstand drücken, aber irgendwann wird Reichtum absurd. 

Leistung muss sich lohnen, aber die Kurve sollte flacher sein.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun der Ausspruch "Wer hat uns verraten? Sozialdemokraten" ist nun schon etwas älter und zeichnet die Sozialdemokratie auch aus, dass sie nicht stramm Links ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die wahren Leistungsträger sehen wir dann in den nächsten Wochen, falls wir italiensche Verhältnisse haben(wegen corona).


----------



## Eckism (12. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun der Ausspruch "Wer hat uns verraten? Sozialdemokraten" ist nun schon etwas älter und zeichnet die Sozialdemokratie auch aus, dass sie nicht stramm Links ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ab wann fängt "Reich" an...da sind die Reichen garantiert anderer Meinung als die Normalen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ab wann fängt "Reich" an....


Ab einem Einkommensteuerbescheid, der eine Million Einkommen festgestellt hat.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ab wann fängt "Reich" an...da sind die Reichen garantiert anderer Meinung als die Normalen.


So eine Grenze müsste man erarbeiten, ich sag immer, dass der Bundeskanzler die höchste Verantwortung in Deutschland hat und alles darüber nicht mit Leistung und Verantwortung gerechtfertigt werden kann.

Kann aber andere Meinungen geben.


----------



## seahawk (12. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ab einem Einkommensteuerbescheid, der eine Million Einkommen festgestellt hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eher wenn man in den oberen 10% beim Einkommen ist.

Top 10 Prozent - Einkommensverteilung in Deutschland - iwd.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Eher wenn man in den oberen 10% beim Einkommen ist.


Dann wäre ich ja auch "reich"
_"...Bereits mit einem monatlichen Nettoeinkommen von rund 3.300 Euro  gehörte ein Alleinstehender 2015 zum einkommensstärksten Zehntel der  Bevölkerung.."_

Nein seahawk, 3300,-€ netto im Monat klingt viel, reicht aber nicht für Spünge. Damit gibt es gerade ein Haus, oder ein Boot, oder ein Segelflugzeug, aber nicht alles. Man kann damit sehr gut leben, reich hat für mich immer auch den Anteil der Verschwendung mit enthalten. Aber ich verstehe, worauf Du hinaus willst und ja, die  oberen zehn Prozent als reich zu definieren, ist sinnvoll. Wir sehen an den Zahlen nur, wie weit sich das obere eine Prozent inzwischen abgekoppelt hat und wie wenig man dem unteren Drittel zubilligt.


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2020)

Naja,
wer ein richtiges Einkommen hat,

der verfügt auch über Finanzdienstleistler in Aruba,
auch den Bahamas, oder Monaco.


----------



## Eckism (12. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Eher wenn man in den oberen 10% beim Einkommen ist.
> 
> Top 10 Prozent - Einkommensverteilung in Deutschland - iwd.de



So reich fühle ich mich gar nicht...auch wenn ich angeblich zu dem oberen 10% gehöre. Mein Paar Schuhe sind 8 Jahre alt und meine neueste Jeans 7 Jahre...und trinken tu ich Aldiwasser mit Sprutz.


----------



## Oi!Olli (12. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> So reich fühle ich mich gar nicht...auch wenn ich angeblich zu dem oberen 10% gehöre. Mein Paar Schuhe sind 8 Jahre alt und meine neueste Jeans 7 Jahre...und trinken tu ich Aldiwasser mit Sprutz.


Mir kommen gleich die Tränen.

Und dein Geld landet wo?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. März 2020)

> Und dein Geld landet wo?


Zu einem beachtlichen Teil in der Staatskasse!


----------



## Mahoy (12. März 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zu einem beachtlichen Teil in der Staatskasse!



Von seinem *Netto*einkommen?

Aber egal, Hauptsache mal was dazu gesagt ...


----------



## seahawk (12. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann wäre ich ja auch "reich"
> _"...Bereits mit einem monatlichen Nettoeinkommen von rund 3.300 Euro  gehörte ein Alleinstehender 2015 zum einkommensstärksten Zehntel der  Bevölkerung.."_
> 
> Nein seahawk, 3300,-€ netto im Monat klingt viel, reicht aber nicht für Spünge. Damit gibt es gerade ein Haus, oder ein Boot, oder ein Segelflugzeug, aber nicht alles. Man kann damit sehr gut leben, reich hat für mich immer auch den Anteil der Verschwendung mit enthalten. Aber ich verstehe, worauf Du hinaus willst und ja, die  oberen zehn Prozent als reich zu definieren, ist sinnvoll. Wir sehen an den Zahlen nur, wie weit sich das obere eine Prozent inzwischen abgekoppelt hat und wie wenig man dem unteren Drittel zubilligt.



Gegen die bittere Armut in ALG2 ist das paradiesisch.  Niemand sollte mehr haben als das Fünffache des Ärmsten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Gegen die bittere Armut in ALG2 ist das paradiesisch.  Niemand sollte mehr haben als das Fünffache des Ärmsten.


Einigen wir uns auf den Faktor zehn und ich bin bei Dir.


----------



## Eckism (12. März 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Mir kommen gleich die Tränen.
> 
> Und dein Geld landet wo?



Essen, Autos, Hotels, Werkzeug/Arbeitsmittel, Laptops/Handys/Tablets usw. Für Familie...


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Essen, Autos, Hotels, Werkzeug/Arbeitsmittel, Laptops/Handys/Tablets usw. Für Familie...



Und dann hast du nichts über?


----------



## Eckism (12. März 2020)

Als Selbstständiger muss man logischerweise auch noch sparen...da das Geld aber nicht angerührt werden darf, bis die Aufträge mal dünne werden ist es praktisch nicht vorhaden...zudem steht da nicht, das nix mehr übrig bleibt, es muss unangetastet bleiben.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. März 2020)

Du kaufst jedes Jahr Autos, Handy Tablets und Notebooks für die Familie?


----------



## Eckism (12. März 2020)

Autos meine ich eigentlich Unterhaltskosten von meinen 2 Wägelchen...wobei der neuere Deutsche Wagen eindeutig shiceteuer ist...außer beim Sprit, da Diesel. Die anderen Sachen...jap, das kommt öfters im Jahr mal vor...aber letztes Jahr war's schon recht böse...


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Autos meine ich eigentlich Unterhaltskosten von meinen 2 Wägelchen...wobei der neuere Deutsche Wagen eindeutig shiceteuer ist...außer beim Sprit, da Diesel. Die anderen Sachen...jap, das kommt öfters im Jahr mal vor...aber letztes Jahr war's schon recht böse...



Ich hab mir ein Elektrowagen gekauft. Nie wieder Tankstelle.


----------



## Eckism (12. März 2020)

Ich muss schnell über weite Strecken von A nach B kommen...da hab ich keine Zeit für. Mein Werkzeug nimmt zudem nen kompletten A6 Kombi in beschlag, sonst hätte ich mir nie nen Deutsches Auto gekauft, aber da sind se halt wirklich  Alternativlos.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2020)

Wo sind deutsche Autos alternativlos?
Ein Citroen Berlingo würde für deine Zwecke völlig reichen und durch die Schiebetüren hast du besseren Zugriff.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Gegen die bittere Armut in ALG2 ist das paradiesisch.  Niemand sollte mehr haben als das Fünffache des Ärmsten.



Ein jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied. Sollen die Leute halt was vernünftiges lernen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

Da isser wieder unser Menschenfreund mit abgedroschenen Parolen ...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da isser wieder unser Menschenfreund mir abgedroschenen Parolen ...



Klar, den Sozialisten gefällt es mal wieder nicht


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2020)

Ich weiß, dass Linkspopulisten den Gedanken an Arbeit, Eigenleistung und Selbstverantwortung ablehnen.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Klar, den Sozialisten gefällt es mal wieder nicht



Nicht jeder kann Investmentberater werden.
Das Problem ist, dass man von normalen Jobs kaum noch leben kann, geschweige denn eine brauchbare Rente im Alter bekommen wird.
Oder willst du keine Handwerker mehr haben? Was ist mit den Pflegepersonal in Kliniken oder Altenheimen? Oder der Fleischerreifachverkäufer/in?
Soll man die Jobs outsourcen? Wie soll das aber gehen, wenn man niemanden im Land aufnehmen will. Wer soll dann diese Arbeiten erledigen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. März 2020)

> Wie soll das aber gehen, wenn man niemanden im Land aufnehmen will. Wer soll dann diese Arbeiten erledigen?


Es muss zwischen Einwanderung und Asyl unterschieden werden.
Gegen Arbeitskräfte aus dem Ausland ist hier nicht wirklich einer, die Sache ist erst mit der Asylkrise 2015 so aufgekocht.


----------



## Eckism (12. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo sind deutsche Autos alternativlos?
> Ein Citroen Berlingo würde für deine Zwecke völlig reichen und durch die Schiebetüren hast du besseren Zugriff.



Zu langsam...kostet Arbeits- bzw. Freizeit. Ich find das ja schon nen Unding, das die Kisten bei 260 abgereglt sind.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie soll das aber gehen, wenn man niemanden im Land aufnehmen will. Wer soll dann diese Arbeiten erledigen?



Genau das ist der Punkt, man muss diese Jobs einfach besser  bezahlen, meinetwegen auch mit Förderungen vom Staat. Da gehen die  Arbeitslosenzahlen runter und die Leute haben nen Grund, überhaupt  aufzustehen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es muss zwischen Einwanderung und Asyl unterschieden werden.
> Gegen Arbeitskräfte aus dem Ausland ist hier nicht wirklich einer, die  Sache ist erst mit der Asylkrise 2015 so aufgekocht.



Es heißt ja immer "die nehmen uns die Arbeit weg"...es will aber keiner in den Berufen arbeiten. Der Deutsche ist sich zu fein um manche Berufe auszuüben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. März 2020)

Wo kann man denn noch außer nachts diese Geschwindigkeiten fahren?


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2020)

Nö, die "Asylkrise" gab es schon vorher. Bloß hat Merkel und Co. vorher nicht hingeguckt und wollte alles aussetzen.
Hätte man schon eher was getan, wäre der Ansturm 2015 ausgeblieben. Aber so ist das eben, wenn die Politik nichts macht und alles ignoriert -- es fällt vor die Füße.
Genauso ist es mit dem Klimwandel. Da wurde die Wissenschaft Jahrzehntelang ignoriert und jetzt fällt es vor die Füße.



Eckism schrieb:


> Zu langsam...kostet Arbeits- bzw. Freizeit. Ich find das ja schon nen Unding, das die Kisten bei 260 abgereglt sind.



Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich für eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf alle deutschen Straßen bin?
30 in der Stadt. 70 auf Landstraßen. 100 auf Autobahn.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn noch außer nachts diese Geschwindigkeiten fahren?



A24. Habe ich regelmäßig, wenn ich da langfahre. Auch auf der A20 geht das häufig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

Übrigens wurde die AfD heute vom Verfassungsschutz weiter hochgestuft. 
Das ist zum Glück ein anderer Umgang als mit der NSDAP anno dazumal.

*Schlag gegen Rechtsaußen*
_Das Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz hat den AfD-"Flügel" für  rechtsextrem erklärt. An der verbeamteten Basis steigt die Nervosität. _
AfD-"Fluegel" nun auch offiziell rechtsextrem: Schlag gegen Rechtsaussen - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt, man muss diese Jobs einfach besser  bezahlen, meinetwegen auch mit Förderungen vom Staat. Da gehen die  Arbeitslosenzahlen runter und die Leute haben nen Grund, überhaupt  aufzustehen.



Du kannst nicht alle Jobs subventionieren. Schlimm genug, dass Umweltzerstörung subventioniert wird.
Mindestlohn rauf auf 15€ und gut. Oder eine Mindestrente von 1200€ einführen.
Und endlich mal weg mit den Riester Dingern. Da stopft sich nur die Versichungsindustrie die Taschen voll.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. März 2020)

Es wird aktuell nur der Flügel beobachtet, was auf jeden Fall sinnvoll ist.
Wenn es gut läuft machen die den dicht so wie die Junge Alternative, in einem Bundesland, die beobachtet werden sollte.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht jeder kann Investmentberater werden.




Sage ich auch Jedem Heimbewohner, warum hast du nixs vernünftiges gelernt...dann hätte man Top Versorgung bekommen(1zu1 pflege zuhause) , leider haben welche  vor dir  wegen Toilettengang schon gemeldet...aber hast ja windeln an, also halb so wild. sorry.

*ironie*

Btw. es gibt ja schon "1 bis 3 "Klassengesellschaft in der Altenpflege


----------



## Mahoy (12. März 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied. Sollen die Leute halt was vernünftiges lernen.





DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Klar, den Sozialisten gefällt es mal wieder nicht





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass Linkspopulisten den Gedanken an Arbeit, Eigenleistung und Selbstverantwortung ablehnen.



Ihr meint, ihr möchtet jene Arbeiten/Dienstleistungen, die derzeit zu moderaten Kosten von gering Qualifizierten erledigt werden, lieber selbst machen bzw. dafür deutlich mehr bezahlen, weil sie von Überqualifizierten besorgt werden?

Oder wird hier nur mal wieder gelabert, ohne die Sache wenigstens halbwegs durchdacht zu haben? Es scheint so, denn sonst würde man ja kaum Realisten mit Sozialisten verwechseln.

Es gibt einfach nicht genug Tätigkeiten für Personen mit hoher Qualifikation. Es gibt ja nicht einmal genug offene Stellen für alle potenziell Arbeitsfähigen _unabhängig_ von ihrer Qualifikation. Unser Wirtschaftssystem *braucht* einerseits ein gerüttelt Maß an gering Qualifizierten und kann andererseits gar keine 100%ig hochqualifizierte  Bevölkerung beschäftigen, geschweige denn vergüten. Auch ganz zu schweigen davon, dass schlichtweg nicht jede/r das nötige Rüstzeug dafür hat, sich zu qualifizieren, egal wie sehr er/sie sich bemüht.

Manche Hirnfürze, die am Stammtisch rausgedrückt werden, sollten dessen illustre Runde besser nicht verlassen. Stattdessen gelegentlich den Verstand lüften, dann verfliegen sie von ganz allein ...


----------



## Eckism (12. März 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn noch außer nachts diese Geschwindigkeiten fahren?



A7, A71



Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich für eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf alle deutschen Straßen bin?
> 30 in der Stadt. 70 auf Landstraßen. 100 auf Autobahn.



Man muss sich ja nicht dran halten...anfangs baller ich dann erstmal über Landstraßen und die Dörfer, Nummernschildsammler war ich ja schon immer.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass Linkspopulisten den Gedanken an Arbeit, Eigenleistung und Selbstverantwortung ablehnen.


Leistet ein DAX Vorstand im Vergleich zu dir so viel mehr wie er mehr verdient? 




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist zum Glück ein anderer Umgang als mit der NSDAP anno dazumal.


Die NSDAP wurde 4 Jahre nach ihrer Gründung erstmals verboten. 
Ob das "zum Glück" da wirklich passend ist?


----------



## Oi!Olli (12. März 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass Linkspopulisten den Gedanken an Arbeit, Eigenleistung und Selbstverantwortung ablehnen.


Aber der Staat soll dich trotzdem schützen oder? Da ist es dann gut mit der Eigenverantwortung.

Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung der Staat nimmt dir jede Menge Eigenverantwortung schon ab.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man muss sich ja nicht dran halten...anfangs baller ich dann erstmal über Landstraßen und die Dörfer, Nummernschildsammler war ich ja schon immer.



"überholen Sie ruhig, wir schneiden sie heraus -- Ihre Feuerwehr".


----------



## Eckism (12. März 2020)

Knapp überholen tu ich nicht, ich war schonmal der, der abgeschossen wurde. Aber wenn Frei ist...ist halt frei.


----------



## Adi1 (14. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht jeder kann Investmentberater werden.



Das ist ja auch kein ehrbarer Beruf,

sich die Taschen auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit zu füllen,

ist eigentlich strafbar ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2020)

*100 Jahre Kapp-Putsch*

Gegen den rechtsextremen Kapp-Putsch im März 1920 formierten Linke im  Ruhrgebiet eine "Rote Armee". Rechtsradikale Freikorps und Reichswehr  gingen brutal gegen sie vor - eine Vorstufe des Naziterrors.
Kapp-Putsch 1920: Vorstufe des Naziterrors - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Sparanus (14. März 2020)

Und die SPD in der Mitte


----------



## Tengri86 (21. März 2020)

AfD: Bjoern Hoecke loest voelkisch-nationalistischen "Fluegel" auf - DER SPIEGEL


Die machen halt auf andere Formen dann  weiter ,  so eine Gesinnung löst sich nicht mit auf  :p


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. März 2020)

Das ist doch einfach nur Quatsch, was Björn Höcke da macht. Er ist derjenige, der den Flügel praktisch leitet.
Er müsste sich selbst auflösen, wird er aber ganz sicher nicht machen.


----------



## Mahoy (21. März 2020)

Er muss umfirmieren, weil sein Nazi-Club für die Partei untragbar geworden ist und er es sich nicht erlauben kann, dass die bürgerliche Fassade bröckelt.

Ohne mindestens die Duldung oder gar den Rückhalt der Gemäßigten wäre er nur der Vorsteher einer weiteren schnell neu gegründeten radikalen Kleinstpartei, die so lange unter jeglicher Prozenthürde herumkrepelt, bis ihr entweder das Geld ausgeht oder sie doch noch verboten wird.


----------



## Poulton (21. März 2020)

Möglicherweise löst man sich auch deswegen auf, weil Ärger von anderer Seite her droht: Mutmassliche schwarze Kasse des AfD-Fluegel: Wer steckt hinter "Konservativ! e.V."? | MDR.DE


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2020)

Hat etwa die Werteunion gespendet?


----------



## Tengri86 (24. März 2020)

Hass im Netz: Wie AfD und rechte Gruppen Corona zur Hetze gegen Fluechtlinge nutzen | Startseite | REPORT MAINZ | SWR.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. März 2020)

Die AfD hat in der aktuellen Mediendebatte praktisch keine Relevanz.
Siehe auch die AfD-Flügel-Beobachtung, die praktisch nicht mehr in den Medien präsent ist.
Aktuell ist nur Corona dran.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hass im Netz: Wie AfD und rechte Gruppen Corona zur Hetze gegen Fluechtlinge nutzen | Startseite | REPORT MAINZ | SWR.de


Die AfD besetzt ein Thema: Menschefeindlichkeit und kein Asylrecht, für niemanden, dazu eine menge Fremdenfeindlichkeit.
Ansonsten kommt da rein gar nichts, null. Wer sie in Zukunft immer noch wählt ist für mich politisch klar positioniert und sollte
ebenso vom Verfassungsschutz überwacht werden,


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die AfD hat in der aktuellen Mediendebatte praktisch keine Relevanz.
> Siehe auch die AfD-Flügel-Beobachtung, die praktisch nicht mehr in den Medien präsent ist.
> Aktuell ist nur Corona dran.



Gilt doch für alles. Auch die Flüchtlinge sind nicht mehr präsent. 
Der Ukraine Konflikt ist seit Jahren aus der Presse verschwunden.


----------



## Eckism (25. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die AfD besetzt ein Thema: Menschefeindlichkeit und kein Asylrecht, für niemanden, dazu eine menge Fremdenfeindlichkeit.
> Ansonsten kommt da rein gar nichts, null. Wer sie in Zukunft immer noch wählt ist für mich politisch klar positioniert und sollte
> ebenso vom Verfassungsschutz überwacht werden,



Die AFD will kein Tempolimit auf Autobahnen...meine Stimme haben se. Mit dem Rest muss man halt Leben bzw. Betrifft mich nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die AFD will kein Tempolimit auf Autobahnen...meine Stimme haben se. Mit dem Rest muss man halt Leben bzw. Betrifft mich nicht.



Ich wäre da bei deren Kandidaten wie Höcke und Kalbitz vorsichtig. Ich würde so jemanden nicht wählen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. März 2020)

Doppelpost


----------



## Eckism (25. März 2020)

Der Höcke ist so provokant...endweder, der veratscht die ganz harten rechten und will deren Stimmen, oder, der wird ausgewechselt, da mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Ich willnur kein Tempolimit.^^


----------



## Tengri86 (25. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die AFD will kein Tempolimit auf Autobahnen...meine Stimme haben se. Mit dem Rest muss man halt Leben bzw. Betrifft mich nicht.



vorzeige deutscher...  ...nicht.


Kannst doch die neoliberalen FDP wählen. 
Kein generelles Tempolimit auf Autobahnen | FDP


----------



## Mahoy (25. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die AFD will kein Tempolimit auf Autobahnen...



Zu dumm, dass die AfD bei diesem Anliegen nur dritte Wahl ist:

Platz 1 belegt die FDP, bei der kein einziger Abgeordneter dafür gestimmt hat.
Gefolgt von der CDU/CSU, bei der ein halbes Prozent der Abgeordneten dafür gestimmt hat.
Und dann kommt erst die AfD, hier waren immerhin ein volles Prozent der Abgeordneten für ein Tempolimit. Außerdem sind sie in der Opposition und haben nix zu melden.

Tja, Pech gehabt, du wirst wohl eine andere dumme Ausrede finden müssen, warum du unbedingt mit Rechtsextremen kollaborieren willst.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die AFD will kein Tempolimit auf Autobahnen...meine Stimme haben se. Mit dem Rest muss man halt Leben bzw. Betrifft mich nicht.



Es gibt genug andere Parteien, die das auch nicht wollen.
Aber keine Sorge. Das Tempolimit wird kommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die AFD will kein Tempolimit auf Autobahnen...


Ich sagte doch, es sind Menschenfeinde. Der Egoismus des Einzelnen wird auf Kosten aller befriedigt.
Weniger als 1% der Straßen haben noch kein Tempolimit und dafür wählen also Menschen Rechtsradikale.
Das mass man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen ....


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. März 2020)

> Weniger als 1% der Straßen haben noch kein Tempolimit und dafür wählen also Menschen Rechtsradikale.
> Das mass man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen ....


Diesen Leute ist eben das Tempolimit ein größerer Dorn im Auge als rechtsradikale Politiker.
Die setzen ihre Prioritäten anders, solange sie noch mit 30 km/h fahren können ist für die alles im Lot.
Gibt es, muss man mit leben.


----------



## Eckism (25. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> vorzeige deutscher...  ...nicht.
> 
> 
> Kannst doch die neoliberalen FDP wählen.
> Kein generelles Tempolimit auf Autobahnen | FDP



Die FDP hat keine eigene Meinung, hat die Ministerpräsidentenwahl ja gezeigt, bei der CDU ist "Christlich" drin, da bin ich auch raus. Mein eines Stimmchen wird die Welt eh nicht verändern, vondaher...Bockwurst.
Wer Angst vor ner Naziregierung hat, der hat auch Angst vorm schwarzen Mann.


----------



## Mahoy (25. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wer Angst vor ner Naziregierung hat, der hat auch Angst vorm schwarzen Mann.



Ich behaupte, wer Rechtsextreme wählt, hat Angst vorm schwarzen Mann. Und zwar vor dem mit Migrationshintergrund.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wer Angst vor ner Naziregierung hat, der hat auch Angst vorm schwarzen Mann.


Diese dummen Sprüche sind kaum zu ertragen. Noch einmal, wer jetzt noch die AfD wählt, weiß was er wählt und will Rechtsradikale und Faschisten wählen. Das darf man, solange die Partei nicht verboten ist, aber die Wähler der AfD können im Gegenzug mit Fug und Recht als Sympatisanten von Nazis und Faschisten bezeichnet werden. Also das, was schon immer gemacht wurde. Aber inzwischen ist es nicht nur richtig, sondern durch die Beobachtung des Verfassungsschutz eine legitime Aussage geworden.

Du kannst gerne weiterhin die AfD als die beste der Parteien überhaupt hinstellen. Genauso, wie per Gericht festgestellt wurde, dass die Bezeichnung Höckes als Faschist keine Persönlichkeitsrechte verletzt, wirst Du, solange Du bekennend AfD wählst, von mir als Sympatisant der Rechtsradikalen und Faschisten bezeichnet werden. 

Es sind keine pauschalen Vorverurteilen, die man gegen Nazis hegt. Es sind einzig Beschreibungen dessen, was sie machen. Und wer sich dieser Gruppe anschließt, macht mit. So einfach ist das. Genauso, wie die Gruppe der Drogendealer unter den Schwarzen nichts als Drogendealer sind, sind deutsche AfD-Wähler nichts als Nazis unter den Deutschen. Aber genauso wie nicht jeder Schwarze ein Drogendealer ist, ist auch nicht jeder Deutsche ein Nazis. Es liegt immer am persönlichen Verhalten. Und das persönliche Verhalten einer Gruppe, die das Anzünden von Häusern als Notwehr einstuft, wie es Marcel Graf der AfD machte, ist für mich an Widerwärtigkeit kaum zu überbieten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. März 2020)

> Genauso, wie Herr Höcke per Gericht als Faschist bezeichnet wird,


Hör doch einfach auf den Bullshit weiter zu verbreiten.
AfD: Bjoern Hoecke erringt Erfolg vor Gericht - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2020)

Wieso? Ich kann Höcke als Faschist bezeichnen und fertig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich kann Höcke als Faschist bezeichnen und fertig.


Und genau das hat ein Gericht bestätigt. Man verletzt nicht die Persönlichkeitsrechte des Herrn Bernd Höcke, wenn man ihn Faschist nennt, denn diese Aussage ist eindeutig zu belegen. Die Aussage fällt unter die Meinungsfreiheit und ist keine Verunglimpfung oder Beleidigung.

Wie habe ich vor zwei Tagen noch gelesen:
_"... Unabhängig von der jetzigen Gerichtsentscheidung wird allerdings Höcke  vom obersten Inlandsgeheimdienst seit März als Rechtsextremist  bezeichnet. Der Präsident des Bundesamtes für Verfassungsschutz, Thomas  Haldenwang, hatte jüngst im Zusammenhang mit der Einstufung des  "Flügel"-Netzwerks in der AfD als rechtsextremistisch - zu den  maßgeblichen Protagonisten des "Flügels gehören Höcke und der  Brandenburger AfD-Chef Andreas Kalbitz - erklärt: "Beide Personen sind  Rechtsextremisten."..."_
AfD: Bjoern Hoecke erringt Erfolg vor Gericht - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Mahoy (25. März 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Hör doch einfach auf den Bullshit weiter zu verbreiten.
> AfD: Bjoern Hoecke erringt Erfolg vor Gericht - DER SPIEGEL



Das Gericht hat entscheiden, dass es nicht erlaubt ist zu behaupten, Höcke sei von einem Gericht als Faschist eingestuft worden.

Was tatsächlich eine absolut unwahre Behauptung ist, denn selbstverständlich braucht es dafür keine gerichtliche Feststellung: Höcke ist ganz klar ein Rechtsextremist mit faschistischen Zügen. Und außerdem ein dünnintelligenter Phrasendrescher, aber das ist selbstverständlich meine ganz persönliche Meinung.


----------



## JePe (26. März 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Hör doch einfach auf den Bullshit weiter zu verbreiten.



Lesen, denken, posten.

Das VG Meiningen hat entschieden, die Bezeichnung Hoeckes als Faschist sei nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, sondern beruhe auf einer nachpruefbaren Tatsachenbehauptung (Klick). Faschist Hoecke haette hiergegen Beschwerde fuehren koennen, aber darauf verzichtet; warum, kannst Du Dir selbst beantworten. Mir fallen mehrere Erklaerungsmodelle ein und keins davon laesst ihn oder seine Groupies besonders gut aussehen.

Das LG Hamburg hat einem FDP-Politiker auf Antrag und bei Androhung von Strafe die Behauptung untersagt, Hoecke sei vom VG Meiningen als Faschist bezeichnet worden. Das LG Hamburg hat damit kein Werturteil ueber Hoecke getroffen, sondern einen unrichtigen Verweis auf das Urteil des VG Meiningen berichtigt.

Und nun die Pointe: beides ist richtig. Richtig ist, dass das VG Meiningen Hoecke nicht als Faschisten bezeichnet hat. Richtig ist aber auch, dass das VG Meiningen es fuer zulaessig, weil faktenbasiert erklaert hat, Hoecke als Faschisten zu bezeichnen. Falsch ist allein Deine Suggestion, dass das LG Hamburg erklaert oder sich in einer dahingehend auslegbaren Weise eingelassen habe, Hoecke sein kein Faschist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. März 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Lesen, denken, posten.
> 
> Das VG Meiningen hat entschieden, die Bezeichnung Hoeckes als Faschist sei nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, sondern beruhe auf einer nachpruefbaren Tatsachenbehauptung (Klick). Faschist Hoecke haette hiergegen Beschwerde fuehren koennen, aber darauf verzichtet; warum, kannst Du Dir selbst beantworten. Mir fallen mehrere Erklaerungsmodelle ein und keins davon laesst ihn oder seine Groupies besonders gut aussehen.
> 
> ...


Das solltest du mal bitte beachten, denn die Aussage war 


> Genauso, wie Herr Höcke per Gericht als Faschist bezeichnet wird,


Das ist, wie du geschrieben hast, falsch.



> Falsch ist allein Deine Suggestion, dass das LG Hamburg erklaert oder  sich in einer dahingehend auslegbaren Weise eingelassen habe, Hoecke  sein kein Faschist.


Das ist auch falsch, denn ich lese, was ich verlinke. Es ging darum, dass die Aussage, dass das Gericht Höcke als Faschisten deklariert hat, falsch ist. NIcht darum, dass das Gericht entschieden hat, dass man ihn so nennen darf, weil er derartige Aussagen macht.
Denn das ist weiterhin erlaubt. Man muss aber richtig lesen, um das zu verstehen.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Wacht mal endlich auf:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lJ0Cp9ryEoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (3. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wacht mal endlich auf:



Ich sag's mal so: Ich würdige die gute Absicht, aber selbst wenn der Song Kranke heilen und Tote wiederauferwecken könnte, spricht mich der Stil nicht an.

Das sind typische "In your face"-Produktionen, die schon aufgrund ihrer Machart nur diejenigen ansprechen, die ohnehin schon der gewünschten Meinung sind - und manchmal nicht einmal diese, wie man an meinem Beispiel sieht.

Diejenigen, die man damit "aufwecken" möchte, hören sich den Song erst recht gar nicht erst an. Das gilt für gehärtete Rechtsextreme ebenso wie für vergleichsweise friedlich-fremdenfeindliche Spießbürger und natürlich auch für Bekloppt-Rechtsextreme wie den Attentäter von Hanau.

Ich weiß nicht, ob man bei diesen Gruppen überhaupt durch Ansprache etwas erreichen kann, aber garantiert nicht mit recht oberflächlichem Rap in Kanak-Sprak.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Ein paar wenige erreicht man schon und jugendliche schon eher. Ist halt nicht wirklich was für uns ältere Hasen^^


----------



## seahawk (8. April 2020)

15-Jaehriger in Celle auf der Strasse erstochen

Der nächste rechte Mord.


----------



## Don-71 (8. April 2020)

Das ist zwar naheliegend, aber nicht geklärt, wie aus deiner Quelle explizit hervor geht



> Motiv weiter unklar
> 
> Die Hintergründe der Tat, das Motiv – alles noch unklar. Denn der mutmaßliche Täter schweigt. Bei seiner Festnahme habe der 29 Jahre alte Deutsche verwirrt gewirkt. Konkrete Anhaltspunkte zum Motiv des Mannes gibt es zunächst nicht.



Vielleicht solltest du noch die Feinheiten der deutschen Spreche lernen, wie: "Das könnte der nächste rechte Mord sein". So aber diskreditierst du dich einfach nur selber.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> 15-Jaehriger in Celle auf der Strasse erstochen
> 
> Der nächste rechte Mord.


Warten wir auf die AfD Mahnwachen nach diesem feigen Messermord.

Es betrübt mich, wenn Menschen, die Schutz suchen, so etwas ertragen müssen.
Nächstenliebe ist so einfach und so hilfreich im gegenseitigen Miteinander.


----------



## Mahoy (8. April 2020)

Ich würde da auch erst einmal abwarten. Aber wenn schon im Vorab erwähnt wird, der mutmaßliche Täter hätte verwirrt gewirkt, läuft das womöglich auf ein zweites Hanau in kleinerer Größenordnung hinaus: Mit einem rechtsextremen Motiv, dass die geistigen Brandstifter damit kleinreden, der Täter wäre geistig umnachtet gewesen.

Als ob das irgend etwas entschuldigen würde. Ein Großteil der Personen im Dunstkreis der deutschen Rechten wirkt auf mich geistig umnachtet und der Rest sind skrupellose Strippenzieher, die darauf spekulieren oder doch zumindest billigend in Kauf nehmen, dass irgend ein Hirni aus ihrer Entourage das ausführt, wozu der Rest (noch) zu feige ist.

Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass es womöglich keinen diesbezüglichen Hintergrund gibt, würde jedoch auf die geringe Chance, dass es sich tatsächlich um die Affekttat eines ideologisch gänzlich unbeeinflussten Geistesgestörten mit rein zufällig ausgewähltem Opfer handelt, kein Blatt Klopapier verwetten. Nicht einmal ein benutztes.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> 15-Jaehriger in Celle auf der Strasse erstochen
> 
> Der nächste *rechte Mord*.



Die gleiche Sch*eiße wie bei den rechten Hetzern, noch gar kein Motiv des Täters bekannt und schon wird das narrative Feindbild als Fakt verkauft.
Sowas ist einfach nur armselig und zu diesem Zeitpunkt nur eine Flaschinformation!

Wenn man den Artikel nämlich auch mal unbefangen liest könnte es ebenso gut sein das es sich bei dem 29-jährigen Täter durchaus auch um eine wirklich psychisch erkrankte Person handeln könnte, die vielleicht auch zusätzlich noch einen persönlichen Disput mit dem Opfer hatte (schon vorher öfters im Hauseingang des Opfers gesehen, gezielt auf den Jungen losgegangen, danach nicht weiter auf andere losgegangen, konnte sogar von Passanten bis zum Eintreffen der Polizei festgehalten werden).

Es bleibt also erstmal abzuwarten welches Motiv wirklich hinter der Tat steckt und ob ein rechtsextremes Motiv in dem Fall belastbar ist!


----------



## seahawk (9. April 2020)

Welche Grund soll es sonst geben wenn ein Deutscher einen armen Flüchtlingsjungen zerstückelt?


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2020)

Erstens hat er ihn nicht zerstückelt und zweitens weisst du nichts über die Umstände.
Aber wenn man halt nur ein Feindbild kennt, muss es das ja immer sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Welche Grund soll es sonst geben wenn ein Deutscher einen armen Flüchtlingsjungen* zerstückelt?*



Sorry, mit jemanden der wiederholt solch unterirdische Falschdarstellungen zum Besten gibt führe ich eine inhaltliche Disskusion zum Thema gar nicht erst weiter.
Schon der von dir selbst verlinkte Artikel widerlegt solch eine Darstellung des Geschehenen.

Am besten ist du klopfst bei der AfD an und lädst die rechten "Brüder / Schwestern" im rethorisch-propagandistischen Geiste schon mal auf ein Bier ein, da drückt man sicherlich auch ausnahmsweise ein Auge zu wenn es um Differenzen in Bezug auf  Unterschiede zu deinen sonstigen linken Anschauungen geht...

Davon abgesehen verstößt das verbreiten solcher Falschinformationen, wie du es hier machst, gegen die Forenrichtlinien.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Welche Grund soll es sonst geben wenn ein Deutscher einen armen Flüchtlingsjungen zerstückelt?


Keine Sorgen, das wird wieder schön geredet. Die Zeugenaussagen zum unvermittelten Angriff sind relativ eindeutig, natürlich weiß man nicht, was Tage und Stunden vorher an anderem Orte passierte. Gäbe es darauf Hinweise, wären die veröffentlich worden. Nehmen wir also das Bekannte und schauen wir auf die Reaktionen der üblichen Verdächtigen, die relativieren, umdeuten etc.

Rassistische Motive stecken tief in unserer Gesellschaft. Das will nur keiner Wahrhaben. Und jedesmal, wenn es an irgend einer Stelle offen zum Tragen kommt, kommt sofort der Beißreflex des es gar nicht eindeutig ist. Für mich ist das immer auch der Selbstschutz, um sich einzureden, der eigene Rassismus wird niemals an die Oberfläche kommen. Ich z.B. bin tief im Inneren extrem fremdenfeindlich. Was ich nicht kenne, lehne ich ab. Das hat evolutionär durchaus Sinn, ist aber heute völlig überholt und kontraproduktiv. Gefühle sind aber schwer zu ändern.

Für mich ist schon der Katholik oder der Bayer etwas so Fremdes, dass ich unterbewußt Kontakt ablehne. Der Verstand hebelt das natürlich komplett aus, aber dazu muss der Verstand immer die Oberhand behalten. Ob ich das für mein ganzen Leben garantieren kann, weiß ich nicht. Aber ich versuche es zumindest. Denn diese tiefen Ängste sind natürlich in der Regel völliger Humbug, der Verstand weiß das. Und meine Konsequenz wäre maximal Ablehnung, niemals aber eine Straftat.

Noch einmal, was außer einem rassistischen Mord soll es sonst sein? Raubüberfall, Sexualdelikt, Lust auf schieres Töten (vermutlich ein Computerspieler, mal sehen, wann die Karte gezogen wird), Familienkonflikt? Für rein gar nichts gibt es Hinweise. Natürlich können und sollten wir mit Einschätzungen bis zum Urteil abwarten. Aber dann ist der Fall längst vergessen.

So bleibt es für mich ein kleiner Baustein in einer großen Reihe von Einzelfällen, deren Zahl zunimmt. Und das betrübt mich.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, mit jemanden der wiederholt solch unterirdische Falschdarstellungen zum Besten gibt


Bemerkst Du nicht, dass es eine stilistische Übertreibung im Wortlaut unserer rechtsextremen Partei ist? Das ist erkennbar. Ob es hilfreich ist, sei dahin gestellt, aber genau diese Übertreibung ist die Kritik an widerwärtigen AfD Politikern, bei denen solche Worte zum täglichen Repertoire gehören.



seahawk schrieb:


> einen armen Flüchtlingsjungen


Da kommt dann wieder die Empathielosigkeit der Menschen zum Tragen. Wenn sich zwei typische betrunkene Deutsche Männer im Streit gegeneinander umbringen, dann ist das tragisch, aber so sind sie nun einmal, diese Testosteron durchfluteten Wesen. Wenn aber ein Kind das Opfer ist, ist das etwas anderes. Und in diesem Fall, ein Kind ohne Eltern, ein Flüchtling, ist der Schutzbedarf und die Empfindlichkeit besonders hoch. Solchen Menschen gibt man offene  Arme, Liebe und Herzlichkeit, um die äußeren Umstände minimal zu kompensieren.

Das ist wie mit den Kindern, die im Elternhaus von wem auch immer jahrelang misshandelt wurden. Das wiegt viel schlimmer, als einmal draußen verprügelt zu werden


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Noch einmal, was außer einem rassistischen Mord soll es sonst sein?



Stimmt, die unter paranoider Schizophrenie leidende niederländische Mutter, die das gemeinsame Kind, das sie mit einem spanischen Lebensgefährten hatte, in einem Anfall tötet hat dies mit an 100% grenzender Sicherheit auch nur aus rassistischen Motiven gemacht (wegen dem südländischen Aussehn des Kindes), schon richtig. 

Rassismus ist ganz sicher die einzige Möglichkeit warum Menschen andere Menschen töten, der Afghane tötet den Deutschen nur weil er Terrorist / Taliban ist und der Deutsche den Iraker nur weil er rechtsextrem ist und der Italiener den US-Amerikaner nur weil er Mafiosi ist und der farbige US-Amerikanische Teenager den weißen US-Amerikaner nur weil er in einer Gang ist.

Ehrlich mein liebes Rotkaeppchen, noch plattere diskriminierende Kliesches als du kann man in dieser Ausführung von dir bald nicht mehr aus der Denkschublade zaubern...
Vor allen dann nicht wenn man im Vorfeld schon der Verschwörung hingibt das jedes etwaig andere Ergebnis nur Vertuschung der Ermittlungsbehörden sein kann und keiner individuellen Beurteilung bedarf, der 9/11 Regierungsjob lässt grüßen. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Bemerkst Du nicht, dass es eine stilistische Übertreibung im Wortlaut  unserer rechtsextremen Partei ist? Das ist erkennbar.



Ist es das, oder möchtest du das nur gerne in deine Vorstellung der Auffassung des Geschriebenen reininterpretieren?
So oder so, sowas hat hier nichts verloren, ob es von rechts, oder links, oben, oder unten kommt!


----------



## Slezer (9. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> [..] aber so sind sie nun einmal, diese Testosteron durchfluteten Wesen. [..]



Wie kann man nur so einen blöden Stuss schreiben?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. April 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so einen blöden Stuss schreiben?



Es ist einfach Hass auf Männer seitens Frauen.


----------



## Mahoy (9. April 2020)

Wenn an spekuliert, bevor der Fall geklärt ist, sollte man sich nach dem richten, was bereits bekannt und gesichert ist und dann nach der Wahrscheinlichkeit eines bestimmten Szenarios.

Auf der einen Seite gibt es bisher keine klaren Indikatoren für eine ideologisch motivierten Tat. Ja, das Opfer war ein Flüchtling, aber es war auch ein Junge, ein Radfahrer, zu einer bestimmten Zeit an einem bestimmten Ort und hatte sicherlich auch noch tausend weitere Merkmale außer demjenigen, ein Flüchtling zu sein. So lange die Person des Täters nicht näher beleuchtet wurde, kann alles davon (inkl. Mischungen) in Frage kommen.

ABER: Angesichts des aktuellen ideologischen Klimas in Deutschland und diverser Vorfälle ich jüngerer Zeit sehe ich eine hohe Chance, dass das Merkmal "Flüchtling" (bzw. "äußerlich erkennbarer Migrationshintergrund") eine Rolle spielt und wage die Prognose, dass es bald eher darum gehen wird, wie stark diese Rolle in Gewicht fiel.
Das ist, soweit Spekulationen gehen, realistisch. Zwischen "rechtsextremer Anschlag" und "zufällige Tat eines Verwirrten" gibt es unzählige Schritte, die eher dem einen oder eher dem anderen Pol zuneigen können.

So oder so braucht man mehr Informationen. Wenn man diese hat, kann man mit der abschließenden offiziellen / juristischen Bewertung der Tat immer noch persönlich nicht einverstanden sein. Aber diese Individualmeinung ist dann _fundiert_.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es ist einfach Hass auf Männer seitens Frauen.


Blödsinn, die überwiegende Anzahl der Männer hat sich im Griff. Ich halte es nur für diskutabel, zu erwähnen, dass 95% der schweren Körperverletzungen durch Männer begangen werden. Das einzige, was Täter dieser Gruppe vereint, ist das Geschlecht. Ansonston sind es arme wie reiche, gebildete wie ungebildete, Deutsche wie Nichtdeutsche. 

Aber ich weiß, der übliche _"Der Flüchtling ist verantwortlich"_ Grölende will sich nicht mit der Realität auseinandersetzen. Männer haben ein Gewaltproblem: Punkt.


----------



## seahawk (9. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, mit jemanden der wiederholt solch unterirdische Falschdarstellungen zum Besten gibt führe ich eine inhaltliche Disskusion zum Thema gar nicht erst weiter.
> Schon der von dir selbst verlinkte Artikel widerlegt solch eine Darstellung des Geschehenen.
> 
> Am besten ist du klopfst bei der AfD an und lädst die rechten "Brüder / Schwestern" im rethorisch-propagandistischen Geiste schon mal auf ein Bier ein, da drückt man sicherlich auch ausnahmsweise ein Auge zu wenn es um Differenzen in Bezug auf  Unterschiede zu deinen sonstigen linken Anschauungen geht...
> ...



Oh, sorry war bestimmt ein militanter Fahrradgegner, der hier ausrastete....


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es ist einfach Hass auf Männer seitens Frauen.


Nope.


----------



## Mahoy (9. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Männer haben ein Gewaltproblem: Punkt.



Das allerdings erst in zweiter Linie. In erster Linie haben (viele) Männer ein Kompensationsproblem, entstehend aus der Diskrepanz von evolutionärem Ballst und einer modernen Gesellschaft, in der dieser Ballast zunehmend überflüssiger wird, aber weiterhin mitgeschleppt wird. Das taugt selbstverständlich ebenso wenig als Vorwurf wie als Entschuldigung.

Im konkreten Fall ist es sogar irrelevant, weil ja nicht das grundsätzliche Gewaltpotential des Täters, sondern das konkrete Motiv von Interesse wäre.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das allerdings erst in zweiter Linie.


Ich habe das Jahrzehnte mitbekommen. Wie lebte mein Bruder, wie seine Freunde. Da wurde Gewalt toleriert, gar angemaht _"Der muss verprügelt werden"_, so ging das schon zu Schulzeiten. Lauter cholerische  Männer, die sich gegeneinander aufstachelten, und ich, die ich versuchte zu beruhigen. 

Warum lehren sie sich nicht gegenseitig Kompensationstechniken? Warum schmeißen sie nicht gemeinsam Steine an die Wand, gehen mit den Baseballschläger zum Schrottplatz und fragen nach einer alten Unfallkarossie, warum machen sie kein Holz mit dem Beil, was auch immer. Mann bekommt das kanalisiert, Mann muss es nur wollen. Wenn aber stattdessen rechtsradikale Hetzer die gesamte Aggressivität auf eine Gruppe lenkt, dann passiert, was wir erleben. 

Wer muss daran arbeiten? Frauen? Kinder? Alte? Flüchtlinge? Oder doch M Ä N N E R? Und zwar jeder, der eine ganz aktiv an sich, der andere, und das ist die überwiegende Mehrheit, sollte mäßigend auf seine Freunde einwirken. Das hilft. Und diese verantwortung sehe ich in der Gruppe Männer. Und wenn das ein Höcke wieder aufwiegelt, dann ist es der Oberschurke, der Obergewalttätige, der Verführer, ...


----------



## Sparanus (9. April 2020)

Dafür haben Frauen andere Probleme die sie evolutionär mitschleppen, du hast nicht Unrecht, aber du bauscht das auf und machst dich lächerlich.


----------



## seahawk (9. April 2020)

Wir haben einfach die Gesellschaft noch nicht genug emanzipiert und leben noch viel zu viele der toxischen Werte des Patriarchats.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir haben einfach die Gesellschaft noch nicht genug emanzipiert und leben noch viel zu viele der toxischen Werte des Patriarchats.


Das bekommst Du in die toxischen Köpfe aber nicht rein. Die schlagen jetzt schon zurück.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das bekommst Du in die toxischen Köpfe aber nicht rein. Die schlagen jetzt schon zurück.



Wie stellt ihr euch das eigentlich vor, wie das gehen soll?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wie stellt ihr euch das eigentlich vor, wie das gehen soll?


Mit einem Generationswechsel, sowas dauert drei Generationen, und damit, dass man die toxischen Seppelköpfe jetzt überall als das bezeichnet, was sie sind: SEPPELKÖPFE

Und diesen Seppelköpfen gibt man idealerweise keinen Raum in der Politik. Dummerweise haben sie die sozialen Medien für sich entdeckt und hetzen andere Männer, die schon einen Schritt weiter waren, wieder auf. Wenn jemand das Wort "Gendermainstream" nutzt, weiß man, dass wieder eine Seele verloren ist. Da kann man dann nur auf das Ableben warten und darauf, dass dioe Kinder solche Menschen  verschont blieben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mit einem Generationswechsel, sowas dauert drei Generationen, und damit, dass man die toxischen Seppelköpfe jetzt überall als das bezeichnet, was sie sind: SEPPELKÖPFE
> 
> Und diesen Seppelköpfen gibt man idealerweise keinen Raum in der Politik. Dummerweise haben sie die sozialen Medien für sich entdeckt und hetzen andere Männer, die schon einen Schritt weiter waren, wieder auf. Wenn jemand das Wort "Gendermainstream" nutzt, weiß man, dass wieder eine Seele verloren ist. Da kann man dann nur auf das Ableben warten und darauf, dass dioe Kinder solche Menschen  verschont blieben.



Träum einfach weiter. Du wirst deine für dich ideale Welt nie erreichen, da es immer Leute gibt, die den Genderwahn nicht haben wollen.
Auf deren Ableben zu hoffen ist einfach UNMENSCHLICH.


----------



## seahawk (9. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Träum einfach weiter. Du wirst deine für dich ideale Welt nie erreichen, da es immer Leute gibt, die den Genderwahn nicht haben wollen.
> Auf deren Ableben zu hoffen ist einfach UNMENSCHLICH.



Das ist das Problem, die Leute fühlen sich unterdrückt und sehen gar nicht die Freiheit die das bringt, wenn man sich von genderspezifischen Rollenmustern befreit und das sogar für alle Geschlechter.


----------



## Sparanus (9. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir haben einfach die Gesellschaft noch nicht genug emanzipiert und leben noch viel zu viele der toxischen Werte des Patriarchats.


Es gibt auch noch zu viele Frauen die selbst nicht moderner sind.

Es wird aktiv gefordert, dass mehr Frauen in Führungspositionen kommen, aber mehr Frauen im Handwerk o.Ä. fordert niemand.
Aber müssen wir diese Strukturen nicht auch an der Basis aufbrechen indem wir die Durchmischung der Geschlechter auch in diesen Berufen fördern?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch zu viele Frauen die selbst nicht moderner sind.
> 
> Es wird aktiv gefordert, dass mehr Frauen in Führungspositionen kommen, aber mehr Frauen im Handwerk o.Ä. fordert niemand.
> Aber müssen wir diese Strukturen nicht auch an der Basis aufbrechen indem wir die Durchmischung der Geschlechter auch in diesen Berufen fördern?


Die einzige Möglichkeit, das umzusetzen, ist Zwang, der aber völlig gegensätzlich zur Freiheit steht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Auf deren Ableben zu hoffen.


Ist ein Zitat von Max Planck, der auch nur sagte, dass sich neues Wissen erst dann durchsetzt, wenn neue Physiker auf der Bildfläche erscheinen. Man kann nicht jeden Überzeugen und Dinge wie die Quantenmechanik wurde selbst von Einstein abgelehnt. Heute ist es stehendes Wissen, heute haben wir dadurch einen extremen Wissenssprung. Genauso kam er dadurch, dass die Uiversitäten für 50% der Bevölkerung geöffnet wurden, die früher außen vor waren.

Was spicht dagegen, Menschen gleichberechtigt zu erziehen und allen Menschen gleichberechtigte Rechte und Pflichten zu geben? Was ...


----------



## Sparanus (9. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die einzige Möglichkeit, das umzusetzen, ist Zwang, der aber völlig gegensätzlich zur Freiheit steht.


Na nicht Zwang, Werbung und warten.


----------



## Slezer (9. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> [.] Männer haben ein Gewaltproblem: Punkt.



Welcher Typ Mensch schreibt denn so etwas? Bist du zu oft vom Wickeltisch gefallen?


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es wird aktiv gefordert, dass mehr Frauen in Führungspositionen kommen, aber mehr Frauen im Handwerk o.Ä. fordert niemand.



Wie kommt man denn an Führungspositionen?
Ins Handwerk kommt man recht leicht. Einfach einen Ausbildungsplatz annehmen und loslegen.
Aber Führungspositionen? Das ist nicht so einfach. Das ist wie in der Politik. Da kommst du nur an die Führungspositionen, wenn man lange genug jemanden in den Arsch kriecht und dann rechtzeitig den Kopf herauszieht und den Arsch absägt, in dem man Jahrelang steckte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2020)

Es ist alles eine Frage der gesetzlichen Regeln. Aber z.B. die gut bezahlten Jobs der Müllabfuhr machen viele Männer weiterhin unter sich aus:
Muellabfuhr: Frauen duerfen als Muellmann arbeiten - nur nicht in Berlin - DER SPIEGEL

_"Die BSR möchte keine "Müllabfuhr light", sagte ein Sprecher. Die  Arbeitsbelastung sei laut wissenschaftlichen Studien für Frauen beim  Vollservice, bei dem Tonnen aus den Kellern gezogen werden, zu hoch. "_
Diese absurden Sexisten. Was ist denn mit Männern von 160cm Größe und was mit Frauen von 185cm? Wie wäre es mit Größen und oder Gewichtsklassen für Jobs? Oder einfach ein Fitnesstest?

Es muss sich noch verdammt viel bewegen. Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab. Es ging und geht um das rechtsextreme Gedankengut. Das liegt zwar auch in Bildern wie _" Frauen an den Herd"_, oder KKK,_ "Küche, Kinder, Kirche"_,  aber das ist nur ein kleiner Teilaspekt der rechten Menschenfeinde.


----------



## Slezer (9. April 2020)

Vor allem der gender Müll muss aufhören


----------



## Mahoy (9. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum lehren sie sich nicht gegenseitig Kompensationstechniken? Warum schmeißen sie nicht gemeinsam Steine an die Wand, gehen mit den Baseballschläger zum Schrottplatz und fragen nach einer alten Unfallkarossie, warum machen sie kein Holz mit dem Beil, was auch immer. Mann bekommt das kanalisiert, Mann muss es nur wollen.



Natürlich bekommt man(n) das hin. Es gibt ja auch genug Männer, die ihre Aggressionen im Griff haben bzw. es schaffen, diese harmlos oder sogar nutzbringend zu steuern. Das eigentliche Problem entsteht ja überhaupt erst dann, wenn Männer nichts zu tun und dann sowohl zu viel überschüssige Energie als auch das Gefühl haben, nichts wert zu sein.
Um es mal in ein Bild zu kleiden: Selbst der Klassiker, dann einfach mal Holz zu hacken, funktioniert nur dann, wenn auch Holz zum Hacken vorhanden ist und das gehackte Holz willkommen ist. Für den städtischen Bürohengst als Kandidat für die Ausübung häuslicher Gewalt, ist das keine oder doch zumindest eine schwache Lösung, weil das Problem tiefer sitzt.



> Wenn aber stattdessen rechtsradikale Hetzer die gesamte Aggressivität auf eine Gruppe lenkt, dann passiert, was wir erleben.



Nicht zu vergessen: Angst. Was da konstruiert wird, ist ja eher ein "Die oder wir!"-Gefühl als ein "Das ist wie Holzhacken!"-Trend.

Gruppenverhalten ist ohnehin noch einmal weiter gefasst zu betrachten als männliche Aggression allein.
Um dein Beispiel aufzugreifen: Nazi-Bräute attackieren nur selten selbst, feuern jedoch mit vergleichbarer Intensität ihre Männer an, wenn Migranten zusammengeschlagen oder Flüchtlingsheime brennen  - ein atavistisches Muster, so alt wie die Menschheit selbst. (Nun gut, heutzutage werden dabei seltener die primären und sekundären Geschlechtsteile zur Motivation präsentiert, aber du verstehst sicher, was ich meine.)



> Wer muss daran arbeiten? Frauen? Kinder? Alte? Flüchtlinge? Oder doch M Ä N N E R? Und zwar jeder, der eine ganz aktiv an sich, der andere, und das ist die überwiegende Mehrheit, sollte mäßigend auf seine Freunde einwirken. Das hilft.



Sicherlich ist es nötig, dass man an sich selbst und innerhalb seiner Peer-Group an dem Problem arbeitet, aber in einer Gesellschaft greift das zu kurz.
Das ist dasselbe, als wenn man(n) von Frauen verlangt, sie sollen gefälligst an sich selbst oder mit Hilfe ihrer Freundinnen daran arbeiten, sich besser durchzusetzen und mit dieser Begründung eine umfassende Mitwirkung ablehnt, wenn es um die Abkehr von evolutionären Mechanismen und Jahrtausende alter Sozialisation geht, welche inzwischen obsolet sind. Es sind *alle* gefragt, wenn man etwas ändern will.

Man darf hier einfach nicht den Fehler machen, nicht zwischen Ursache und Ausprägung zu unterscheiden. Die "männliche Disposition", wenn ich es einmal so nennen darf, ist zwar eher offensiv und damit tendenziell schädlicher für Dritte, aber die Ursache ist dieselbe wie bei der "weiblichen Disposition". Und gleiche Ursachen erfordern gleiche Lösungen, ungeachtet dessen, was sie verursachen.
Wenn auf einem schnell überfrorenen Straßenabschnitt die einen Autofahrer ständig Zusammenstöße produzieren und die anderen "nur" selbst im Straßengraben landen, ist zwar jede/r aufgerufen, an seiner individuellen Fahrweise zu arbeiten, das zentrale Problem ist aber trotzdem die zugefrorene Straße. Diese wird vom Streudienst behandelt, nicht die Verkehrsteilnehmer. Aber diese unterhalten als _Gemeinschaft_ einen Streudienst.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Gruppenverhalten ist ohnehin noch einmal weiter gefasst zu betrachten als männliche Aggression allein.
> Um dein Beispiel aufzugreifen: Nazi-Bräute attackieren nur selten selbst, feuern jedoch mit vergleichbarer Intensität ihre Männer an, wenn Migranten zusammengeschlagen oder Flüchtlingsheime brennen  - ein atavistisches Muster, so alt wie die Menschheit selbst. (Nun gut, heutzutage werden dabei seltener die primären und sekundären Geschlechtsteile zur Motivation präsentiert, aber du verstehst sicher, was ich meine.)



  Richtig, Frauen sind in Rechten Kreisen recht of die Chearleader und Initiatoren von Gewalt, die dann von Männern in die Praxis umgesetzt wird.

Es ist auch immer wieder mal in Artikeln zu Streitigkeiten im ÖPNV zu lesen das Frauen untereinander in Streit geraten, dann fängt eine an und ruft ihren Mann und schon eskaliert die Gewalt, genauso hat auch das Dritte Reich nur funktioniert weil Frauen aus Überzeugung Teil des Systems waren, sie waren nicht nur Opfer die am Rand standen und das ausbaden durften was Männer verbockt haben, sie haben auch Hitler gewählt sie haben auch bei den Pogromen mitgemacht, sie haben sie auch im BDM engagiert sie haben auch in KZs andere Menschen unmenschlich behandelt, sie haben Zwangsarbeiter schlecht behandelt, sie sind es die beim IS aus Überzeugung die ideologische Erziehung der nächsten Generation überwachen, es waren auch Frauen die dem Christentum in der Antike den Durchbruch als Religion ermöglicht haben, indem sie die Missionierung in den Familien vorangetrieben haben, ect. pp.

Frauen sind nicht nur die Opfer, nur weil sich ihre Formen von Aggression, Gewalt und Kriminalität in Teilen anders umsetzen und ausleben als Männer, auch wenn dieses Feld in der Wissenschaft & Kriminalistik nach wie vor nur einen unterrepräsentierten Platz einnimmt, was leider ideologisch auch zu oft schändlich ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2020)

Manche Beiträge hier erinnern einen daran:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AdtBbKFi2qw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Welche Grund soll es sonst geben wenn ein Deutscher einen armen Flüchtlingsjungen zerstückelt?


Den braucht man nicht. Hauptsache, man beweißt, dass es keine rechte Tat ist, keine rassistische. Und ohne Mitgliedschaft in der NPD und ohne Hakenkreuztätovierung ist man ja kein Rechter und selbst dann  ist das ja nicht eindeutig für Behörden.

Hier wird der Stand des Wissens zusammengefasst. Ich trauere mit der Familie, die haben schon genug durchgemacht und die Tat war genau das, was nicht passieren darf. Man traumatiert damit eine ganze Familie restlos.

_... "Wir sind über das Wasser gekommen und hier im Blut ertrunken" ..._
War Rassismus in Celle das Motiv? | Telepolis


----------



## seahawk (11. April 2020)

Kennst Du doch, hat er einmal im Leben Döner gegessen, ist er kein Rechter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Kennst Du doch, hat er einmal im Leben Döner gegessen, ist er kein Rechter.


Wir hatten das hier mit einer dreier Gruppe, die ein Asylantenheim anzündeten. Hörten Rechtsrock, hatten Hakenkreuztätovierungen aber waren doch keine Rechten, nein, niemals, wie kann man denn sowas behaupten. Der Richter hörte sich das nur an und zerpflückte sie. Aber das ist nicht immer so.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Den braucht man nicht. Hauptsache, man beweißt, dass es keine rechte Tat ist, keine rassistische. Und ohne Mitgliedschaft in der NPD und ohne Hakenkreuztätovierung ist man ja kein Rechter und selbst dann  ist das ja nicht eindeutig für Behörden.
> 
> Hier wird der Stand des Wissens zusammengefasst. Ich trauere mit der Familie, die haben schon genug durchgemacht und die Tat war genau das, was nicht passieren darf. Man traumatiert damit eine ganze Familie restlos.
> 
> ...


Unschöne Sache, sowas. Aber man ist ein ebenso schlimmes Nazischwein, wenn man deutsche Opfer beklagt, von denen es ohne Frage weitaus mehr gibt. Es wird gerne mit zweierlei Maß gemessen und vergessen, daß die Lehre, der viele Migranten anhängen, ebenso menschenverachtend ist wie die des schlimmsten aller Nazis. Da wird mal eben die halbe Bevölkerung zu rechtlosen Sklaven, ein noch schlimmeres Los haben die Ungläubigen, die werden gerne massakriert.

https://ajewwithaview.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/apartheidhighwaymecca2.gif


----------



## Mahoy (11. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Unschöne Sache, sowas. Aber man ist ein ebenso schlimmes Nazischwein, wenn man deutsche Opfer beklagt, von denen es ohne Frage weitaus mehr gibt.



Mehr deutsche Opfer durch wen? Und im Vergleich zu wem?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Mehr deutsche Opfer durch wen?


Vergessen? Darum geht es in dieses Thema, dass Menschen dieses Schlagers nie wieder in diesem Land Wortführer werden. Und in der Afd sind sie das.
Holocaust – Wikipedia


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Mehr deutsche Opfer durch wen? Und im Vergleich zu wem?


Die Statistiken unseres Staates sprechen ein deutliche Sprache, die in der Politik aber kaum Gehör findet.

BKA-Zahlen: Asylzuwanderer bei Toetungsdelikten ueberrepraesentiert - WELT
BKA-Lagebild: Gewalt von Zuwanderern gegen Deutsche nimmt zu - WELT


----------



## Mahoy (11. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Statistiken unseres Staates sprechen ein deutliche Sprache, die in der Politik aber kaum Gehör findet.
> BKA-Zahlen: Asylzuwanderer bei Toetungsdelikten ueberrepraesentiert - WELT
> BKA-Lagebild: Gewalt von Zuwanderern gegen Deutsche nimmt zu - WELT



Es ist hilfreich, Artikel, die man als Quelle zitiert, auch vollständig zu lesen: "„Aufgrund der Erfassungsmodalitäten der PKS werden die 81 deutschen Opfer [des Anschlags vom Breitscheidplatz] unabhängig vom Verletzungsgrad als Opfer eines vollendeten Tötungsdelikts erfasst“, erklärt das BKA.
Wenn man nicht getötete Opfer eine Tötungsdelikts als Tote mitzählt, kommt man natürlich schnell auf hohe Zahlen. Da sollten wir vielleicht bei tödlichen Anschlägen auf Migranten auch diejenigen als Tote mitzählen, die im Zuge der Tat lediglich verletzt wurden?

Und das ist nur ein kleiner Teil des Problem mit deiner Zählung: Nicht nur, dass du politisch motivierte Taten und kriminelle Tötungsdelikte wild zusammen würfelst, du ignorierst dabei auch komplett, dass bei nichtpolitischen Tötungsdelikten zwar festgestellt werden kann, ob der Täter einen Migrationshintergrund hat, jedoch nicht, ob der Täter zufällig auch rechtsextreme Ansichten hat, die für die Tötung ebenso wenig ursächlich waren wie der Migrationshintergrund.

Und schlussendlich haben Nazis (nicht nur) Millionen Deutsche auf dem Gewissen, da kommen Islamisten und Kriminelle mit Migrationshintergrund nicht so bald ran ...
Oder möchtest du die Zählung nur auf dieses Jahrtausend / Jahrhundert / Jahrzehnt beschränken? Dann warten wir doch mal ab, bis Halle, Hanau etc. in der PSK verarbeitet sind und unterhalten uns dann noch einmal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es ist hilfreich...


Beim Thema zu bleiben und nicht auf relativierende Nebelkerzen herein zu fallen.

Jedes Jahr sterben in Deutschland eine Millionen Menschen. Da kann man über jeden Sprechen, warum und  woran er starb, wer begünstigte und wer Hilfe leistete, aber darum geht es in diesem Thema nicht. Hier geht es nur zum deutsche Verbrechen des tausendjährigen Reiches und was wir daraus lernen. Wie man leider sieht, haben große Teile der Gesellschaft nichts gelernt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Beim Thema zu bleiben und nicht auf relativierende Nebelkerzen herein zu fallen.
> 
> Jedes Jahr sterben in Deutshcland eine Millionen Menschen. Da kann man über jeden Sprechen, warum und  woran er starb, wer begünstigte und wer Hilfe leistete, aber darum geht es in diesem Thema nicht.


Um warum nennst du es dann?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es ist hilfreich, Artikel, die man als Quelle zitiert, auch vollständig zu lesen: "„Aufgrund der Erfassungsmodalitäten der PKS werden die 81 deutschen Opfer [des Anschlags vom Breitscheidplatz] unabhängig vom Verletzungsgrad als Opfer eines vollendeten Tötungsdelikts erfasst“, erklärt das BKA.
> Wenn man nicht getötete Opfer eine Tötungsdelikts als Tote mitzählt, kommt man natürlich schnell auf hohe Zahlen. Da sollten wir vielleicht bei tödlichen Anschlägen auf Migranten auch diejenigen als Tote mitzählen, die im Zuge der Tat lediglich verletzt wurden?
> 
> Und das ist nur ein kleiner Teil des Problem mit deiner Zählung: Nicht nur, dass du politisch motivierte Taten und kriminelle Tötungsdelikte wild zusammen würfelst, du ignorierst dabei auch komplett, dass bei nichtpolitischen Tötungsdelikten zwar festgestellt werden kann, ob der Täter einen Migrationshintergrund hat, jedoch nicht, ob der Täter zufällig auch rechtsextreme Ansichten hat, die für die Tötung ebenso wenig ursächlich waren wie der Migrationshintergrund.
> ...


Zu welchem Jahr die 81 gehören, ist doch egal, es tut nichts zur Sache, die Überschriften sind doch klar. Und ich habe niemanden vergast, bin völlig frei von jeglicher Schuld, die Leute in der Vergangenheit auf sich geladen haben. Sie rechtfertigt keine Kriminalität.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2020)

Neue Erkentnisse zum Täter von Celle:



> Doch ob der Flüchtling ein Zufallsopfer war, daran sind zumindest  Zweifel erlaubt. *Zeit Online stieß bei Recherchen zu Daniel S. auf drei  Social-Media-Konten, die eine Nähe zu rechtsextremen  Verschwörungsideologien belegen*. Die Polizei bestätigte, dass es sich  beim Inhaber der Accounts um den Verdächtigen handelt. *Mehrere Neonazis  und Rechtsradikale befinden sich unter den Onlinefreunden von Daniel S*.  *Nicht alle seine Onlinebekanntschaften scheinen indes politisch  begründet. Auch Kurden und Türken sind darunter.
> 
> War Rassismus in Celle das Motiv? | Telepolis*



Legt für mich nach der aktuellen Erkentnisslage die Vermutung nahe das der Täter zwar durchaus durch rechtsradikales Gedankengut, bzw. rechtsradikale Bekanntschaften, beeinflusst gewesen ist, aber es kein rechtsextremer Überzeugungstäter war, weil solche Überzeugungstäter haben ehr keine potenziellen Feinde (Türken und Kurden) mehr in ihrem Bekanntenkreis. Viel mehr war der Täter vermutlich jemand der evt. aus psychischen / gesundheitlichen Gründen in erhöhten Maß leicht beeinflussbar war und vermutlich vermindert in der Lage einer äußerem Beeinflussung zu differenzieren und zu widerstehen und so evt. von seinen Rechten Bekanntschaften in die Richtung für einer solchen Tat dirigiert worden ist.

Dazu würde auch die Aussage von Personen, die ihn bis zum eintreffen der Polizei festhielten und den eintreffenden Polizisten, das der Täter verwirrt gewirkt habe, passen.

Trotz allen, nach diesen Erkentnissen kann man wohl nicht sagen, wie von der Polizei getan, das es sich nach aktueller Erkentnisslage dabei nicht um eine ausländerfeindliche Tat handeln könne:



> Der mutmaßliche Täter hat sich auch vor dem Haftrichter heute nicht zum  Tatvorwurf geäußert. Die bisherigen Ermittlungen lieferten in *keiner  Hinsicht Anhaltspunkte für eine ausländerfeindliche* oder politisch  motivierte Tat.



Allerdings handelt es sich halt vermutlich ehr um eine in die der Täter nicht wegen felsenfester Selbstüberzeugung geraten ist, sondern weil er im Vorfeld an die falschen Bekanntschaften geraten ist, die es ausgenutzt haben das der Täter (aus gesundheitlichen Gründen?) in erhöhten Maße leicht manipulierbar ist.


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Beim Thema zu bleiben und nicht auf relativierende Nebelkerzen herein zu fallen.



Die Nebelkerze wurde in einen öffentlichen Raum - dieses Forum - geworfen wurde, in der nicht jeder in der Lage ist, sie als solche zu erkennen. Und da geht für mich Richtigstellung vor.

Im Übrigen geht es hier darum, das sich Geschichte wiederholt, und wenn du dich erinnerst, waren passend zurecht geschobene Statistiken schon damals ein beliebtes Mittel in gewissen Kreisen, um beispielsweise zu begründen, warum man "überdurchschnittlich kriminelle" Ethnien unbedingt internieren und mittelfristig "ausrotten" müsse.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Zu welchem Jahr die 81 gehören, ist doch egal, es tut nichts zur Sache, die Überschriften sind doch klar.



Dir anscheinend nicht, denn es geht nicht um das Jahr, sondern darum, dass du etwas von mehr getöteten Deutschen faselst und das mit Zeitungsartikeln begründest, in denen explizit erklärt wird, das in der Statistik auch Personen als Tötungsopfer vorkommen, die gar nicht getötet wurden, sondern lediglich bei einem Tötungsdelikt zugegen waren.

Preisfrage: Warum werden beispielsweise bei Brandanschlägen auf Asylantenheime mit Todesfolge nicht auch alle Bewohner als Opfer eines Tötungsdelikts gezählt? - Ganz einfach, dabei Deutungsspielchen stattfinden: Da wollten die Täter ja gar keinen umbringen, waren geistig verwirrt und womöglich noch nicht einmal so ganz wirklich rechts. Islamisten wird seltsamerweise nie unterstellt, sie hätten die deutschen Kartoffeln mit dem Lkw ja nur mal erschrecken wollen, wären geistig verwirrt oder womöglich gar nicht so richtige Islamisten.
- Seltsam, oder? Es gibt in Deutschland immer noch ein geistige Hürde, Rechtsextremismus und -terrorismus als solchen wahrhaben zu wollen.

Es geht hier nicht darum, die Tat von irgend jemandem zu relativieren. Ich habe das hier einmal exemplarisch überspitzt getan, um dir deine Relativierung vor Augen zu führen:



> Und ich habe niemanden vergast, bin völlig frei von jeglicher Schuld, die Leute in der Vergangenheit auf sich geladen haben.



Bingo! Diese Aussage wollte ich aus dir herauskitzeln.

Wenn dich deine Herkunft dich nicht mit den Verbrechen verbindet, warum sollte das für andere zutreffen? Und warum tust du dich dann so schwer, einfach mal anzuerkennen, dass Millionen Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund in Deutschland ebenso frei von einer Kollektivschuld sind, die du für dich so vehement ablehnst?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn dich deine Herkunft dich nicht mit den Verbrechen verbindet, warum sollte das für andere zutreffen? Und warum tust du dich dann so schwer, einfach mal anzuerkennen, dass Millionen Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund in Deutschland ebenso frei von einer Kollektivschuld sind, die du für dich so vehement ablehnst?



Wo fängt (Mit)Schuld an, wo hört (Mit)Schuld auf ist doch da die Kernfrage.

Wenn man sagt das der Katholische Gläubige keine (direkte) Schuld daran trägt wenn katholische Geistliche über jahrzehnte tausende Kinder missbrauchen ist das zum einen richtig (man hat es nicht selbst getan) und auf der anderen Seite falsch (weil er es der eigenen führenden Institution Kirche durchgehen lässt).
Das Gleiche, wenn wie im Falle von islamistischen Anschlägen im Namen der eigenen Religion Menschen getötet werden, trägt dann nicht jeder Moslem auch indirekt eine (Mit)Schuld an dem was passiert, hat irgendwo eine Mitverantwortlichkeit, genauso wenn ein christlicher Fanatiker wie Breavik im christlichen Namen mordet?
Genauso trägt nicht jeder Deutsche irgendwo eine Mitschuld daran wenn der Deutsche Staat Rechtsterrorismus, wie jede andere Form von Terrorismus, verharmlost und deshalb Menschen aus idologischen Gründen einfacher als nötig getötet werden können?

Es besteht doch ein Unterschied, ob ein Einzeltäter aus persönlichen Gründen einen Mord begeht, oder ein Täter eine Mord im Namen einer Idiologie, eines Glaubens, oder unter dem vertuschenden Deckmantel einer gemeinsamen Institution begeht.
Einen Einzeltäter, der aus persönlicher Bereicherungm oder im Zorn, jemanden tötet trifft dich keine (Mit)Schuld, weil das Motiv auf einer niederen persönlichen Ebene stattfindet, aber wenn ein Täter auf einer gemeinsamen / gesellschaftlich-verbindenen Ebene mordet hast du doch immer eine Möglichkeit etwas dagegen zu tun, sei es durch Austritt aus der Kirche, dem organisieren von Protest, bei der Wahl seine Stimme einer anderen Partei zu geben, usw.
Wenn man sich aber nur verbal hinstellt und seine Betroffenheit bekundet, in der Hoffnung das es möglichst schnell vorbei ist, ja dann macht man sich doch irgendwo zum Mittäter, so wie sich auch mehrere 10 Millionen Deutsche zwischen 1933 und 1945 zu Mittätern gemacht haben.

Entsprechend trifft doch auch jeden Deutschen Bürger irgendwo eine Mitschuld  an den NSU Morden ect. , der sein Kreuz bei der Wahl immer wieder bei den Parteien macht die über Jahre dafür sorgen das dieser Sumpf von Verfassungsschutz schützend seine Hand über Rechtsextremisten halten kann, Beweise vernichtet und was da noch so alles getrieben wird.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Nebelkerze wurde in einen öffentlichen Raum - dieses Forum - geworfen wurde, in der nicht jeder in der Lage ist, sie als solche zu erkennen. Und da geht für mich Richtigstellung vor.
> 
> Im Übrigen geht es hier darum, das sich Geschichte wiederholt, und wenn du dich erinnerst, waren passend zurecht geschobene Statistiken schon damals ein beliebtes Mittel in gewissen Kreisen, um beispielsweise zu begründen, warum man "überdurchschnittlich kriminelle" Ethnien unbedingt internieren und mittelfristig "ausrotten" müsse.
> 
> ...


Hast du dir doch ausgedacht. Wenn dein Weltbild bei Fakten zerbröckelt, kann ich doch nichts dafür. Asyl hat nichts mit Integration zu tun und Einwanderung hat unserer Nation zu nützen. Mörder, Vergewaltiger usw, sind abzuschieben, das Gesetz ist da eindeutig: Bei Freiheitsstrafen ab zwei Jahren ist abzuschieben.


----------



## Mahoy (13. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Hast du dir doch ausgedacht. Wenn dein Weltbild bei Fakten zerbröckelt, kann ich doch nichts dafür.



Und wieder Gelaber. Werde doch mal konkret: *Was* habe ich mir ausgedacht? An *welchen* Fakten zerbröckelt angeblich mein Weltbild?

Fakt ist: Deine ursprüngliche Aussage hängt nach wie vor frei in der Luft, weil du - auch nach freundlicher Aufforderung - nicht gesagt hast, welche Gruppe genau angeblich mehr deutsche Opfer fabriziert als ... irgendwer. Du nennst ja noch nicht einmal ein Vergleichsgröße.

Also, noch einmal: Mehr deutsche Opfer durch wen? Und im Vergleich zu wem?



> Asyl hat nichts mit Integration zu tun



Und nachts ist es kälter als draußen. Selbstverständlich hat Asyl nichts mit Integration zu tun. Da Asyl per Definition die Bereitstellung einer Zuflucht, nicht jedoch einer Heimat ist, ist, hat das auch nie jemand behauptet.



> und Einwanderung hat unserer Nation zu nützen.



Sicherlich richtig, jedoch an dieser Stelle ein Allgemeinplatz, der in keinem Zusammenhang mit deiner ursprünglichen Aussage steht, in der du über deutsche Opfer und menschverachtendende Lehren unter Migranten schwadronierst.

Jetzt geht es auf einmal darum, ob die Leute nützlich sind. Schau doch einfach mal in die jüngere Geschichte: Es wurden zigtausende Gastarbeiter ins Land geholt, weil Deutschland sie *brauchte*. Welcher Lehre sie folgen, hat damals kein Aas interessiert - was auch in Ordnung ist, denn es hat ja auch niemanden zu interessieren, welchen Lehren du oder ich anhängen, so lange wir den hiesigen Gesetzen folgen. Jetzt, wo die Gastarbeiter, ihre Nachkommen und ihre zugezogenen Familien eine Last sind, ist es auf einmal relevant, welchen Glaubens sie sind? - Nix da, wir haben es verkackt, weil wir in einem Moment geistiger Umnachtung anscheinend glaubten, dass die Leute sich in Dunst auflösen, wenn wir sie nicht mehr benötigen. Deshalb wurde nichts getan, um sie zu integrieren und jetzt, da man die Folgen spürt, ist der Aufwand so groß, dass man ihn fast nicht mehr stemmen kann.

Übrigens, dass Deutschland einen anderen Umgang mit weiterer Zuwanderung braucht, müssen wir uns nicht streiten. Dafür, dass wir zu blöd sind, eine gescheite Bearbeitung von Asylfällen zu gewährleisten oder bei Zuwanderern die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen (oder überhaupt erst eine solide gesetzliche Grundlage dafür zu schaffen), kann man allerdings weder Asylsuchende noch Zuwanderungswillige verantwortlich machen.



> Mörder, Vergewaltiger usw, sind abzuschieben, das Gesetz ist da eindeutig: Bei Freiheitsstrafen ab zwei Jahren ist abzuschieben.



Abschieben können wir allerdings nur Ausländer nach Absitzen der hier verhängten Haftstrafe. Und das auch nur, wenn wir wissen, wohin wir sie abschieben müssen. Und wenn sie dort auch angenommen werden. Und natürlich, wenn wir den Abschiebeprozess verwaltungstechnisch und logistisch auch hinbekommen.
Phrasen dreschen ist leicht, die Umsetzung hingegen ...

Übrigens: Damit, wie man sich zu Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund positioniert, die sich nichts zuschulden kommen lassen, hat das immer noch nichts zu tun.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wieder Gelaber. Werde doch mal konkret: *Was* habe ich mir ausgedacht? An *welchen* Fakten zerbröckelt angeblich mein Weltbild?
> 
> Fakt ist: Deine ursprüngliche Aussage hängt nach wie vor frei in der Luft, weil du - auch nach freundlicher Aufforderung - nicht gesagt hast, welche Gruppe genau angeblich mehr deutsche Opfer fabriziert als ... irgendwer. Du nennst ja noch nicht einmal ein Vergleichsgröße.
> 
> Also, noch einmal: Mehr deutsche Opfer durch wen? Und im Vergleich zu wem?


Das steht alles in den Artikeln. Es werden mehr Deutsche Opfer von Asylanten als umgekehrt (und das obwohl es weit mehr Deutsche gibt). Wenn Deutsche jedoch die Opfer sind, bleibt die Empörung aus und damit das alles als Theater einzustufen.





Mahoy schrieb:


> Und nachts ist es kälter als draußen. Selbstverständlich hat Asyl nichts mit Integration zu tun. Da Asyl per Definition die Bereitstellung einer Zuflucht, nicht jedoch einer Heimat ist, ist, hat das auch nie jemand behauptet.


Dennoch ist Merkel am integrieren was das Zeug hält. Offenbar soll keiner zurück nach Syrien.





Mahoy schrieb:


> Sicherlich richtig, jedoch an dieser Stelle ein Allgemeinplatz, der in keinem Zusammenhang mit deiner ursprünglichen Aussage steht, in der du über deutsche Opfer und menschverachtendende Lehren unter Migranten schwadronierst.
> 
> Jetzt geht es auf einmal darum, ob die Leute nützlich sind. Schau doch einfach mal in die jüngere Geschichte: Es wurden zigtausende Gastarbeiter ins Land geholt, weil Deutschland sie *brauchte*. Welcher Lehre sie folgen, hat damals kein Aas interessiert - was auch in Ordnung ist, denn es hat ja auch niemanden zu interessieren, welchen Lehren du oder ich anhängen, so lange wir den hiesigen Gesetzen folgen. Jetzt, wo die Gastarbeiter, ihre Nachkommen und ihre zugezogenen Familien eine Last sind, ist es auf einmal relevant, welchen Glaubens sie sind? - Nix da, wir haben es verkackt, weil wir in einem Moment geistiger Umnachtung anscheinend glaubten, dass die Leute sich in Dunst auflösen, wenn wir sie nicht mehr benötigen. Deshalb wurde nichts getan, um sie zu integrieren und jetzt, da man die Folgen spürt, ist der Aufwand so groß, dass man ihn fast nicht mehr stemmen kann.
> 
> Übrigens, dass Deutschland einen anderen Umgang mit weiterer Zuwanderung braucht, müssen wir uns nicht streiten. Dafür, dass wir zu blöd sind, eine gescheite Bearbeitung von Asylfällen zu gewährleisten oder bei Zuwanderern die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen (oder überhaupt erst eine solide gesetzliche Grundlage dafür zu schaffen), kann man allerdings weder Asylsuchende noch Zuwanderungswillige verantwortlich machen.


Nein, das ist Verallgemeinerung. Wir haben Religionsfreiheit. Bei Gastarbeitern haben wir das gleiche wie jetzt bei Asylanten: Sie bleiben einfach. Von mir aus können sie zurück zu ihrem Erdogan, den sie so verehren. Das Problem der Politik ist offenbar die geringe Geburtenquote der Deutschen. Die wird auch an allen Ecken gefördert. Jeder knn abtreiben, was das Zeug hält, die Wirtschaft behält sich vor, Leute mit Kindern rauszuekeln. Dazu eine Prognose der Entwicklung des Erwerbspersonenpotentials:
https://abload.de/img/epp2hkj4.jpg

Nur hilft es nichts, wenn viele der Migranten lieber hartzen 





Mahoy schrieb:


> Abschieben können wir allerdings nur Ausländer nach Absitzen der hier verhängten Haftstrafe. Und das auch nur, wenn wir wissen, wohin wir sie abschieben müssen. Und wenn sie dort auch angenommen werden. Und natürlich, wenn wir den Abschiebeprozess verwaltungstechnisch und logistisch auch hinbekommen.
> Phrasen dreschen ist leicht, die Umsetzung hingegen ...
> 
> Übrigens: Damit, wie man sich zu Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund positioniert, die sich nichts zuschulden kommen lassen, hat das immer noch nichts zu tun.


Wenn sie ihre Helden nicht zurückhaben wollen, fühle ich mich in meiner Ansicht bestätigt. Dann muß Berlin eben mit Maßnahmen drohen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das steht alles in den Artikeln. Es werden mehr Deutsche Opfer von Asylanten als umgekehrt (und das obwohl es weit mehr Deutsche gibt).



Nein, das steht nicht im Artikel. Das steht in der Überschrift eines der beiden Artikels  während dessen Text - den du anscheinend immer noch nicht vollständig gelesen bzw. inhaltlich erfasst hast - etwas ganz anderes besagt.

Unter dem Kunstwort "Asylzuwanderer" (wir ignorieren jetzt einmal, dass dieser teilwidersprüchlich ist) werden alle Leute zusammengefasst, die sich irgendwie und aus irgend einem Grund längere Zeit in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland aufhalten oder aufgehalten haben. Sprich, da werden anerkannte Asylanten, Geduldete und Illegale und ebenso echte Schutzsuchende, Wanderkriminelle und Islamisten in einem Topf zusammengefasst.

Wenn du 100.000 Biodeutsche in ein anderes Land verfrachtest und darunter sind 1000 biodeutsche Gewaltverbrecher, werden die dort auch tüchtig loslegen - nur haben damit die restlichen 99% biodeutscher Migranten nichts zu tun.



> Wenn Deutsche jedoch die Opfer sind, bleibt die Empörung aus und damit das alles als Theater einzustufen.



Seltsam, ich hatte eher den Eindruck, dass es jedes Mal mächtig Theater gibt, wenn Deutscher zum Opfer von Asylsuchenden - Verzeihung, ich meine natürlich "Asylzuwanderern" (sic!) - werden.

Das Problem liegt aber bei uns.
Wir schaffen es nicht, im ersten Schritt Kriegsflüchtlinge und politisch Verfolgte und von denjenigen zu trennen, die wegen ihrer Verbrechen aus ihrem Land fliehen.
Im zweiten Schritt schaffen wir es nicht, Anträge schnell und ordentlich zu bearbeiten, weswegen wir
im dritten Schritt die Leute zu Hunderten ohne jede Perspektive und ohne sinnvolle Beschäftigung in teils ungeeigneten Unterkünften zusammenpferchen und damit riskieren, dass auch zuvor gänzlich unauffälligen bzw. ohnehin traumatisierten Menschen die Sicherung durchgeht.

Auch das kannst du in einem Experiment nachstellen: Sperr' einfach mal ein paar bis dato hundert unbescholtene Biodeutsche für Wochen, Monate und Jahre (!) in einer Asylunterkunft zusammen. Da hast du dann ebenso Sodom und Gomorrha. 
Ach was, spar' dir das Experiment: Du siehst doch bereits in der jetzigen Situation jeden Tag, wie schnell auch bei braven Biodeutschen die Nerven blank liegen, wenn sie nur ein paar Wochen lang leicht in ihrer Beweglichkeit und ihren Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten eingeschränkt werden.

Aber klar, wenn dasselbe bei Asylanten passiert, liegt es natürlich daran, dass sie zur falschen Ethnie gehören oder der falschen Lehre folgen. 



> Dennoch ist Merkel am integrieren was das Zeug hält. Offenbar soll keiner zurück nach Syrien.



Und wieder, mach einfach den Selbstcheck: Würdest du derzeit nach Syrien zurückkehren? Nein? - Das dachte ich mir. Schön, das wir mal darüber geredet haben.

Ach so, vielleicht solltest du die Arbeit nicht Mutti überlassen. Die Flüchtlingsunterkünfte suchen eigentlich immer nach freiwilligen Helfern und Paten, die den Asylanten erklären und zeigen, wie Deutschland funktioniert. Leg' los, du hast die einzigartige Möglichkeit, Menschen nach deinem Bilde zu formen. Eventuell sogar so, das sie dir "nützlich" sind.



> Nein, das ist Verallgemeinerung. Wir haben Religionsfreiheit. Bei Gastarbeitern haben wir das gleiche wie jetzt bei Asylanten: Sie bleiben einfach. Von mir aus können sie zurück zu ihrem Erdogan, den sie so verehren.



Und das ist keine Verallgemeinerung?
Sicherlich gibt es Türkischstämmige in Deutschland, die diesen kriminellen Blender aufgesessen sind - was allerdings auch wieder daran liegt, das er ihnen (natürlich aus politischer Berechnung) mehr Wertschätzung entgegenbringt, als sie in Deutschland erfahren. Diese Türkischstämmigen bleiben aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen und was man sonst noch braucht, um sich als Mensch zu fühlen, lassen sie sich vom Erdowahn auf den Bauch pinseln.

Allerdings gibt es auch genug, denen der Erdi und seine Spießgesellen gänzlich rektalpassant sind und/oder die noch nicht einmal einen nennenswerten Bezug zur Türkei haben. Letzteres betrifft insbesondere die in Deutschland geborenen Gastarbeiterkinder. Die gehören weder dorthin noch dahin und wir kommen wieder an den Punkt, an dem man feststellen muss, dass *wir* es versäumt haben, sie zu Deutschen zu machen. Damit hätte man nämlich bereits bei ihren Eltern (und inzwischen auch Großeltern) anfangen müssen. Unsere Versäumnisse, unser Fehler und damit unser Problem.



> Das Problem der Politik ist offenbar die geringe Geburtenquote der Deutschen. Die wird auch an allen Ecken gefördert. Jeder knn abtreiben, was das Zeug hält, die Wirtschaft behält sich vor, Leute mit Kindern rauszuekeln.



Unsinn. Wir haben auch abzüglich der Personen mit Migrationshintergrund eine enorme Bevölkerungsdichte, also gemessen an unserem Staatsgebiet mehr als genug Menschen. Das Problem ist, dass viele davon zu alt sind bzw. werden und unser jetzigen Rentensystem darauf basiert, dass genügend Jüngere genug erwirtschaften, um die Rente der Ruheständler zu zahlen.

Mehr Nachwuchs bringt also nur etwas, wenn er auch entsprechende Einkünfte hat und dementsprechend stark die Rentenkassen auffüllt. Aber selbst dann hat man einfach nur noch mehr Menschen, die irgendwann Rentenempfänger sind und braucht wiederum noch mehr Menschen, um diese zu versorgen. So viele gutbezahlte Jobs gibt unsere Wirtschaft nicht einmal ansatzweise her; ganz davon zu schweigen, dass Deutschland ins Sachen Bevölkerung aus allen Nähten platzt. Hinzu kommt, das die Lücke *jetzt* besteht und es 20 bis 25 Jahre dauert, bis der Nachwuchs theoretisch ausreichend produktiv sein kann.

Wir brauchen also *jetzt* bereits qualifizierte bzw. qualifizierbare junge Menschen, und die können wir nicht backen. Also müssen wir sie aus dem Ausland anlocken. Dummerweise stellen wir uns grenzwertig dämlich dabei an, den Zustrom zu steuern bzw. aus diesem das geeignete Material herauszufiltern und legen Qualifizierten auch noch bürokratische Steine in den Weg.

Und irgendwelche Sabbelköpfe, von denen ich dich explizit nicht ausnehmen möchte, fabulieren derweil davon, das die deutsche Frau einfach mehr werfen müsste, damit sich das Ganze richtig schiebt.
Deiner Logik folgend, müssen wir nur abwarten - irgendwann ist Deutschland für Zuwanderer so unattraktiv, dass sowieso niemand mehr kommt. Problem gelöst. 



> Wenn sie ihre Helden nicht zurückhaben wollen, fühle ich mich in meiner Ansicht bestätigt. Dann muß Berlin eben mit Maßnahmen drohen.



Und welche sollen das sein? Ob Berlin droht oder sich den Daumen in den Hintern schiebt, interessiert doch international kein Schwein.
Wir könnten höchstens irgendwie die "nutzlosen" Biodeutschen animieren, in besagte Länder auszuwandern und damit drohen, die dann auch nicht zurückzunehmen. Drei Fliegen mit einer Klappe: Wir haben in Sachen Migrationspolitik endlich ein Druckmittel, sind damit beispielsweise auch das (überwiegend ebenfalls hartzende) rechtsextreme Fußvolk los, welches dann auch endlich mal etwas von der Welt sieht und seine doch arg beschränkte Perspektive erweitert. Echte "Umvolkung" in lustig.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nein, das steht nicht im Artikel. Das steht in der Überschrift eines der beiden Artikels  während dessen Text - den du anscheinend immer noch nicht vollständig gelesen bzw. inhaltlich erfasst hast - etwas ganz anderes besagt.
> 
> Unter dem Kunstwort "Asylzuwanderer" (wir ignorieren jetzt einmal, dass dieser teilwidersprüchlich ist) werden alle Leute zusammengefasst, die sich irgendwie und aus irgend einem Grund längere Zeit in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland aufhalten oder aufgehalten haben. Sprich, da werden anerkannte Asylanten, Geduldete und Illegale und ebenso echte Schutzsuchende, Wanderkriminelle und Islamisten in einem Topf zusammengefasst.
> 
> Wenn du 100.000 Biodeutsche in ein anderes Land verfrachtest und darunter sind 1000 biodeutsche Gewaltverbrecher, werden die dort auch tüchtig loslegen - nur haben damit die restlichen 99% biodeutscher Migranten nichts zu tun.


Da wird nur zwischen Asylanten und sonstigen Ausländern unterschieden, weil bei den Asylanten die Kriminalität noch mal deutlich höher ist.

"Deutsche werden deutlich häufiger Opfer einer Straftat, die von einem Zuwanderer verübt wurde, als umgekehrt. Dies geht aus dem Lagebild „Kriminalität im Kontext der Zuwanderung“ des Bundeskriminalamtes hervor."

"Als in der vergangenen Woche die PKS 2018 wieder einen erhöhten Anteil der Ausländer (30,5 Prozent) und der Zuwanderer (8,6 Prozent) an den zu Straftaten (ohne ausländerrechtliche Delikte) ermittelten Tatverdächtigen ergab – Zuwanderer stellen rund zwei Prozent und Ausländer rund 13 Prozent der Bevölkerung –, verwies BKA-Chef Holger Münch auf statistische „Verzerrungseffekte“. Er gab zu bedenken, dass in der PKS auch Ausländer enthalten seien, die gar nicht in Deutschland gemeldet sind: beispielsweise Touristen, ausländische Fußballfans und „reisende Täter aus dem Ausland“."
BKA-Lagebild: Gewalt von Zuwanderern gegen Deutsche nimmt zu - WELT

Diese Zahlen sind ganz besonders deutlich und da gibt es auch nichts dran herumzudocktern.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Seltsam, ich hatte eher den Eindruck, dass es jedes Mal mächtig Theater gibt, wenn Deutscher zum Opfer von Asylsuchenden - Verzeihung, ich meine natürlich "Asylzuwanderern" (sic!) - werden.


Bei der AfD vielleicht. Bei den Einheitsmedien mit ihrer Einheitsmeinung steht die Nationalität des oder der Täter nur drin, wenns ein Deutscher war. Steht dazu also nichts, wissen wir auch bescheid 




Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt aber bei uns.
> Wir schaffen es nicht, im ersten Schritt Kriegsflüchtlinge und politisch Verfolgte und von denjenigen zu trennen, die wegen ihrer Verbrechen aus ihrem Land fliehen.
> Im zweiten Schritt schaffen wir es nicht, Anträge schnell und ordentlich zu bearbeiten, weswegen wir
> im dritten Schritt die Leute zu Hunderten ohne jede Perspektive und ohne sinnvolle Beschäftigung in teils ungeeigneten Unterkünften zusammenpferchen und damit riskieren, dass auch zuvor gänzlich unauffälligen bzw. ohnehin traumatisierten Menschen die Sicherung durchgeht.
> ...


Das Problem liegt zwar bei uns aber es ist dennoch ein anderes: Merkel hat einfach zu viele eingeladen. Und dann wollte sie den "Verteilerschlüssel", mit dem sie allein da stand. Und wenn du jetzt ganz normale Flüchtlinge zusammen mit Kriminellen und Terroristen einpferchst, dann ist das besonders perfide und ergibt sich aus dem Unsinn, der hier über "Rebellen" in den Medien steht.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wieder, mach einfach den Selbstcheck: Würdest du derzeit nach Syrien zurückkehren? Nein? - Das dachte ich mir. Schön, das wir mal darüber geredet haben.
> 
> Ach so, vielleicht solltest du die Arbeit nicht Mutti überlassen. Die Flüchtlingsunterkünfte suchen eigentlich immer nach freiwilligen Helfern und Paten, die den Asylanten erklären und zeigen, wie Deutschland funktioniert. Leg' los, du hast die einzigartige Möglichkeit, Menschen nach deinem Bilde zu formen. Eventuell sogar so, das sie dir "nützlich" sind.


Ich bin Patriot. Niemals hätte ich mein Land und meine Familie im Stich gelassen, um hier einen Lenz zu machen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Und das ist keine Verallgemeinerung?
> Sicherlich gibt es Türkischstämmige in Deutschland, die diesen kriminellen Blender aufgesessen sind - was allerdings auch wieder daran liegt, das er ihnen (natürlich aus politischer Berechnung) mehr Wertschätzung entgegenbringt, als sie in Deutschland erfahren. Diese Türkischstämmigen bleiben aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen und was man sonst noch braucht, um sich als Mensch zu fühlen, lassen sie sich vom Erdowahn auf den Bauch pinseln.
> 
> Allerdings gibt es auch genug, denen der Erdi und seine Spießgesellen gänzlich rektalpassant sind und/oder die noch nicht einmal einen nennenswerten Bezug zur Türkei haben. Letzteres betrifft insbesondere die in Deutschland geborenen Gastarbeiterkinder. Die gehören weder dorthin noch dahin und wir kommen wieder an den Punkt, an dem man feststellen muss, dass *wir* es versäumt haben, sie zu Deutschen zu machen. Damit hätte man nämlich bereits bei ihren Eltern (und inzwischen auch Großeltern) anfangen müssen. Unsere Versäumnisse, unser Fehler und damit unser Problem.


Da brauche ich nicht zu verallgemeinern. Bei den Erdowahlen haben 60 % in Deutschland für Erdogan gestimmt - 10 % mehr als in der Türkei. Und es ist auch nicht nötig, Gastarbeitern eine neue Identität aufzuzwingen. Man hätte sie besser behandeln müssen, statt sie über die Natur ihrer Arbeit in Deutschland (Untertage) zu belügen. Dann hätte man sie mit ihren Säcken voll Geld wieder nach hause schicken müssen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Unsinn. Wir haben auch abzüglich der Personen mit Migrationshintergrund eine enorme Bevölkerungsdichte, also gemessen an unserem Staatsgebiet mehr als genug Menschen. Das Problem ist, dass viele davon zu alt sind bzw. werden und unser jetzigen Rentensystem darauf basiert, dass genügend Jüngere genug erwirtschaften, um die Rente der Ruheständler zu zahlen.
> 
> Mehr Nachwuchs bringt also nur etwas, wenn er auch entsprechende Einkünfte hat und dementsprechend stark die Rentenkassen auffüllt. Aber selbst dann hat man einfach nur noch mehr Menschen, die irgendwann Rentenempfänger sind und braucht wiederum noch mehr Menschen, um diese zu versorgen. So viele gutbezahlte Jobs gibt unsere Wirtschaft nicht einmal ansatzweise her; ganz davon zu schweigen, dass Deutschland ins Sachen Bevölkerung aus allen Nähten platzt. Hinzu kommt, das die Lücke *jetzt* besteht und es 20 bis 25 Jahre dauert, bis der Nachwuchs theoretisch ausreichend produktiv sein kann.
> 
> ...


Deutschland hat weltweit eine der geringsten Geburtenraten:
Birth rate - Wikipedia

Sie liegt mir 1,3 weit niedriger als die 2,1, die zum Erhalt der Bevölkerung notwendig sind.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Und welche sollen das sein? Ob Berlin droht oder sich den Daumen in den Hintern schiebt, interessiert doch international kein Schwein.
> Wir könnten höchstens irgendwie die "nutzlosen" Biodeutschen animieren, in besagte Länder auszuwandern und damit drohen, die dann auch nicht zurückzunehmen. Drei Fliegen mit einer Klappe: Wir haben in Sachen Migrationspolitik endlich ein Druckmittel, sind damit beispielsweise auch das (überwiegend ebenfalls hartzende) rechtsextreme Fußvolk los, welches dann auch endlich mal etwas von der Welt sieht und seine doch arg beschränkte Perspektive erweitert. Echte "Umvolkung" in lustig.


Berlin kann die Diplomatie reduzieren, Entwicklungshilfe streichen und die Einreise weiterer Zugehöriger einer betreffenden Nation (z.B. Afghanistan) verweigern.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> "
> Da brauche ich nicht zu verallgemeinern. Bei den Erdowahlen haben 60 % in Deutschland für Erdogan gestimmt - 10 % mehr als in der Türkei. Und es ist auch nicht nötig, Gastarbeitern eine neue Identität aufzuzwingen. Man hätte sie besser behandeln müssen, statt sie über die Natur ihrer Arbeit in Deutschland (Untertage) zu belügen. Dann hätte man sie mit ihren Säcken voll Geld wieder nach hause schicken müssen.
> 
> 
> .



Schnarch* ist doch unter alle kamm scheren wie es dir halt Grad passt. 

Wieviel Prozent der Wahlberechtigten in Deutschland  sind wählen gegangen ?

fast 46 Prozent der 1,44 Millionen Wahlberechtigten in der Bundesrepublik an der Abstimmung Teil. 

864 000 sind wählen gegangen und von denen haben 552 000 für erdo gewählt 

Also 552 000 +- von 1,44mil. 


Wie wählen die Auslandsrussen ?
Was schreiben  deine russische "Propaganda "Seiten dazu ?



einer flog übers kuckucksnest

 unser Vogelmann


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Schnarch* ist doch unter alle kamm scheren wie es dir halt Grad passt.
> 
> Wieviel Prozent der Wahlberechtigten in Deutschland  sind wählen gegangen ?
> 
> ...


Das bedeutet doch, daß von 54 % Nichtwähler 100 % nicht gegen Erdogan gestimmt haben


----------



## Tengri86 (13. April 2020)

Du laberst  doch von  60 Prozent der Türken.


Die meisten  haben mit der Türkei abgeschlossen und interessieren sich nur...was hier passiert oder egal was man wählen würde, kommt die selbe Grütze  raus,

unter 50 Prozent Wahlbeteiligung ist schon für mich Desinteresse oder halt aufgegeben.


Putin und Erdogan sind für mich das selbe. 
Was  wählen die Auslandsrussen ?


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. April 2020)

Ich finde ja interessant wie gerne unser Patriot immer wieder die Autokratie in Russland verteidigt und die in der Türkei verteufelt.

Nebenbei sind seine Behauptungen schon glatte Lügen. Die Nationalität wird je nach Tat durchaus genannt. Die Deutsche aber so gut wie immer nur, wenn es ein Opfer war.

Mal hier ein Beispiel.

Kurzer Bericht.

Pruegel-Opfer von Offenbach hirntot

Keine Staatsbürgerschaft genannt. Ups Täter war noch nicht bekannt, Opfer schon.

Dann war der Täter bekannt und oh, es wurde erwähnt, dass er aus Serbien stammte. Böse Medien. Nennen die doch nie die Staatsbürgerschaft.

Tugce A.: Hirntod nach Pruegel-Attacke in Offenbach


Da hier übrigens erwähnt wurde, wie deutsche Flüchtlinge sich verhalten würden. Da muss man nicht spekulieren.

DDR-FLUECHTLINGE
:
Wie die Motten
-
DER SPIEGEL 53/1979

Nach dem Artikel sieht es eher düster aus.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die meisten  haben mit der Türkei abgeschlossen und interessieren sich nur...was hier passiert oder egal was man wählen würde, kommt die selbe Grütze  raus,


Abgeschlossen würde ich es nicht nennen, wenn man die Staatsbürgerschaft nicht abgelegt hat. 
Okay ansonsten wären es ja rein rechtlich keine Türken mehr, aber trotzdem.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Du laberst  doch von  60 Prozent der Türken.
> 
> 
> Die meisten  haben mit der Türkei abgeschlossen und interessieren sich nur...was hier passiert oder egal was man wählen würde, kommt die selbe Grütze  raus,
> ...


Kappes, die Turkye brüllenden Horden kann man allenthalben sehen.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. April 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich finde ja interessant wie gerne unser Patriot immer wieder die Autokratie in Russland verteidigt und die in der Türkei verteufelt.



Solche Menschen nennt man Heuchler. 

Aber anscheinend leben erdo und Putinversteher in ihren Filterblase- Welt, da haben die noch mehr was gemeinsames.


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Kappes, die Turkye brüllenden Horden kann man allenthalben sehen.


Vielleicht bei dir in den US und A.


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Sie liegt mir 1,3 weit niedriger als die 2,1, die zum Erhalt der Bevölkerung notwendig sind.



Die Geburtenrate in Deutschland liegt aktuell bei 1,57.
In den 90ern war sie am Niedrigsten. Seit dem steigt sie aber kontinuierlich. 

Quelle: Statistisches Bundesamt.


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Kappes, die Turkye brüllenden Horden kann man allenthalben sehen.



Also, zumindest in Berlin (!) höre ich nicht allenthalben jemanden "Türkiye!" rufen. Vermutlich ballen sich deine in Deutschland ansässigen ultranationalen Türken anderswo oder sogar denen hat's bei so viel Unfug die Sprache verschlagen ...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. April 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich finde ja interessant wie gerne unser Patriot immer wieder die Autokratie in Russland verteidigt und die in der Türkei verteufelt.
> 
> Nebenbei sind seine Behauptungen schon glatte Lügen. Die Nationalität wird je nach Tat durchaus genannt. Die Deutsche aber so gut wie immer nur, wenn es ein Opfer war.
> 
> ...


Pfff.
Presserat haelt an Richtlinie fest: Taeter-Herkunft soll weiter anonym bleiben - n-tv.de

Und wo habe ich gerade das türkische System kritisiert? Kannst du lesen?




JoM79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bei dir in den US und A.


Wenn schon, dann of.

Aber wie du meinst, mir egal. Wir reden darüber nochmal, wenn wieder Fußball ist


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Presserat haelt an Richtlinie fest: Taeter-Herkunft soll weiter anonym bleiben - n-tv.de



Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn die Täter-Herkunft genannt wird. Diese sollte dann aber so präzise sein, das ich mit der Info auch etwas anfangen kann. Beispielsweise bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass beispielsweise die Schwaben krimineller sind als die Schleswiger und daher der Ansicht, so etwas sollte nicht verschwiegen werden!  



> Aber wie du meinst, mir egal. Wir reden darüber nochmal, wenn wieder Fußball ist



Weil man bekanntlich nur Fan des regionalen Vereins sein darf.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. April 2020)

Der Pressrat wird zwar staatlich finanziert, der Pressekodex ist aber kein Gesetz. Ergo kann man die Forderungen auch nicht einklagen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn die Täter-Herkunft genannt wird. Diese sollte dann aber so präzise sein, das ich mit der Info auch etwas anfangen kann. Beispielsweise bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass beispielsweise die Schwaben krimineller sind als die Schleswiger und daher der Ansicht, so etwas sollte nicht verschwiegen werden!


Wie wäre es denn mal damit:
"Täter unbekannter politischer Überzeugung malten gestern lustige bunte Hakenkreuze an die örtliche Niederlassung der Grünen und verabschiedeten sich freundlich mit zahlreichen Genesungswünschen. Aufgrund ihres Aussehens schienen diese auch angebracht, ihr offensichtliches Krebsleiden erfüllt uns mit tiefer Trauer."




Mahoy schrieb:


> Weil man bekanntlich nur Fan des regionalen Vereins sein darf.


Wer hat denn hier was von Verboten gesabbelt??




Threshold schrieb:


> Die Geburtenrate in Deutschland liegt aktuell bei 1,57.
> In den 90ern war sie am Niedrigsten. Seit dem steigt sie aber kontinuierlich.
> 
> Quelle: Statistisches Bundesamt.


Immerhin. Aber noch weit entfernt vom reinen Selbsterhalt. Ich könnte allerdings auch prima mit 60 Mio leben.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Also, zumindest in Berlin (!) höre ich nicht allenthalben jemanden "Türkiye!" rufen. Vermutlich ballen sich deine in Deutschland ansässigen ultranationalen Türken anderswo oder sogar denen hat's bei so viel Unfug die Sprache verschlagen ...


Es gibt keinen Türken, der nicht Nationalist ist. Wenn du was anderes behauptest, beleidigst du die Türken sehr!


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mal damit:
> "Täter unbekannter politischer Überzeugung malten gestern lustige bunte Hakenkreuze an die örtliche Niederlassung der Grünen und verabschiedeten sich freundlich mit zahlreichen Genesungswünschen. Aufgrund ihres Aussehens schienen diese auch angebracht, ihr offensichtliches Krebsleiden erfüllt uns mit tiefer Trauer."



Das ist ja für deine Verhältnisse schon fast kreativ, hinkt allerdings dennoch auf drei Beinen (den Dödel mitgezählt):

Bein 1: Bei politisch motivierten Taten wird die Nationalität und Ideologie des/der Täter, sobald bekannt, in jedem Fall genannt, da im Regelfall für solche Verbrechen relevant.

Bein 2: Bei den von dir beschriebenen Taten wird das nicht explizit getan, weil sich seltsamerweise jeder denken kann, welcher Nationalität die Täter im Regelfall sind, was ...

Bein 3: ... deren eigene Schuld ist. Die sollen doch gefälligst nicht nur in Darkrooms mit den anderen Hirnentkernten weltweit chatten, sondern auch mal ein paar von denen einladen. Dann könnte eventuell auch mal auch berichtet werden, dass beispielsweise us-amerikanische Neonazis einen jüdischen Friedhof geschändet hätten. 

Übrigens wird auch nicht verschwiegen, wenn auf besagter Friedhof zur Abwechslung Jugendliche mit muslimischen Background randaliert haben.

Natürlich könnte man die Nationalität / Ideologie / Religion des/der Täter auch nennen, wenn sie nicht tatgegenständlich sind. Aber um dein Beispiel mal aufzugreifen: Ich finde nicht, dass es beispielsweise bei Eigentumsdelikten, Drogenmissbrauch, Verführung Minderjähriger, öffentlicher Unzucht mit Tieren etc. relevant sein könnte, wenn der Täter ein urdeutscher Neonazi (mit Ariernachweis!) und meinetwegen oberbayrisch-sächsischen Wurzeln wäre.  



> Wer hat denn hier was von Verboten gesabbelt??



Du gerade eben, ansonsten allerdings niemand.
Ich habe lediglich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass dein Argument nicht geeignet ist, deinen Standpunkt zu belegen, weil da Zujubeln einer bestimmten Mannschaft zwar auch der politischen Identifikation dienen kann, aber nicht muss. Wenn ein in Bayern lebender Hamburger öffentlich seinem ehemaligen Heimatverein zujubelt, stellt das zwar seinen Selbsterhaltungstrieb, jedoch nicht zwingend seine Integration südlich des Weißwurstäquators in Frage.



> Es gibt keinen Türken, der nicht Nationalist ist. Wenn du was anderes behauptest, beleidigst du die Türken sehr!



Damit könnte ich und müssten sie leben.
Zum Glück ist das ebenso Unsinn, als würde ich behaupten, jeder Deutsche / Finne / Taka-Tuka-Ländler müsse Nationalist sein. Das müssen nicht einmal Personen, die (auch) die türkische Staatsbürgerschaft haben - es sei denn, der Erdowahn hätte das heute früh eigenhändig in die türkische Verfassung reingekritzelt und mit 'nem Kaffeefleck besiegelt.


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Immerhin. Aber noch weit entfernt vom reinen Selbsterhalt. Ich könnte allerdings auch prima mit 60 Mio leben.



Zur Arterhaltung müsste man 2.02 Kinder bekommen. Aktuell sind es 1,57.
Wie viele Jahre wird es also noch Deutsche geben? Rechne doch mal aus wie lange es dauert, bis die Deutschen ausgestorben sind.
Ach ja, die Italiener sind dann schon lange Geschichte.


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zur Arterhaltung müsste man 2.02 Kinder bekommen. Aktuell sind es 1,57.



Ein Glück, dass wenigstens die Aufgabe der *Art*erhaltung nicht allein auf deutschen Schultern ruht und die Menschheit sich, was ihre Reproduktionsrate angeht, generell keine Sorgen machen muss. Menschen gibt's mehr als genug.


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein Glück, dass wenigstens die Aufgabe der *Art*erhaltung nicht allein auf deutschen Schultern ruht und die Menschheit sich, was ihre Reproduktionsrate angeht, generell keine Sorgen machen muss. Menschen gibt's mehr als genug.



Ich hätte extra *deutsche *Arterhaltung hinschreiben sollen. Ich dachte aber, dass das selbstverständlich wäre.


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hätte extra *deutsche *Arterhaltung hinschreiben sollen. Ich dachte aber, dass das selbstverständlich wäre.



Das wäre dann allerdings keine Arterhaltung, denn eine eigene Art sind wir, trotz zahlreicher merkwürdiger Eigenheiten, dann irgendwie doch noch nicht. 

Aber egal, das Personal der Bundesrepublik Deutschland kann eine Gesundschrumpfung ganz gut vertragen. Unsere Bevölkerungsdichte wird weltweit nur von Klein- und/oder Inselnationen übertroffen. Und wie schon geschrieben: Selbst wenn man das Märchen von unbegrenztem Wirtschaftswachstum glauben möchte - unser Staatsgebiet wächst definitiv nicht mit.

Generell ist es eher die Zusammensetzung der Bevölkerung, insbesondere nach Altersgruppen und Qualifikation, um die man sich Sorgen machen muss. So lange wir im Schnitt mehr als 1,3 Kinder haben, ist das eine durchaus gesunde Bevölkerungsreduktion.


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. April 2020)

Aber wenn in Deutschland weniger Menschen leben, kann man doch niemanden mehr ausbeuten


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Generell ist es eher die Zusammensetzung der Bevölkerung, insbesondere nach Altersgruppen und Qualifikation, um die man sich Sorgen machen muss. So lange wir im Schnitt mehr als 1,3 Kinder haben, ist das eine durchaus gesunde Bevölkerungsreduktion.



Hauptsache die Rente ist sicher.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Rente ist sicher.



Du bekommst keine Rente, aus dir wird Soylent green gemacht


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Aber wenn in Deutschland weniger Menschen leben, kann man doch niemanden mehr ausbeuten



Dann muss man einfach mehr Ausländer ausbeuten, ist doch logisch! 



Threshold schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Rente ist sicher.



Weniger Nachwuchs bedeutet in (derzeit) 65 Jahren weniger Rentner!  



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Du bekommst keine Rente, aus dir wird Soylent green gemacht



Heutzutage müsste man das aber in ein paar mehr Farbvariationen und Geschmacksrichtungen anbieten und natürlich Sortenreinheit garantieren, denn es gibt ja Leute in Deutschland, die niemals verkekste Senioren goutieren würden, wenn diese der "falschen" Ethnie, Religion oder politischen Ausrichtung angehören. Für den Anfang genügen vielleicht schwarze, rote, grüne, gelbe und braune Kekse (letztere in einer Variante mit blauem Zuckerguss); der Rest bekommt eh nur die nach Ladenschluss zusammengefegten Krümel.


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2020)

Scheint auch nach etwas mehr hinsehen, immer noch sehr schwierig zu sein, das einzuordnen!

Celle: Ermittler suchen nach Motiv fuer toedliche Attacke auf 15-Jaehrigen - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Eckism (14. April 2020)

Celle ist ne rechtsextreme Hochburg...das da überhaupt noch ermittelt wird...bzw. das es da überhaupt Flüchtlinge/Asylsuchende gibt ist ein Unding.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist ja für deine Verhältnisse schon fast kreativ, hinkt allerdings dennoch auf drei Beinen (den Dödel mitgezählt):
> 
> Bein 1: Bei politisch motivierten Taten wird die Nationalität und Ideologie des/der Täter, sobald bekannt, in jedem Fall genannt, da im Regelfall für solche Verbrechen relevant.
> 
> ...


Es wird gerne verschwiegen, daß die Nazi-Szene voller V-Männer ist, die kleine dumme Skinheads zu eben solchen Taten anstiften, damit dann am nächsten Morgen neue meinungsbildende Artikel dem ahnungslosen Michel um die Ohren fliegen. Deswegen wurde der NPD-Verbotsantrag auch zurückgewiesen: Der Staat selbst sorgt für die Straftaten, um ein Verbot zu erwirken.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Natürlich könnte man die Nationalität / Ideologie / Religion des/der Täter auch nennen, wenn sie nicht tatgegenständlich sind. Aber um dein Beispiel mal aufzugreifen: Ich finde nicht, dass es beispielsweise bei Eigentumsdelikten, Drogenmissbrauch, Verführung Minderjähriger, öffentlicher Unzucht mit Tieren etc. relevant sein könnte, wenn der Täter ein urdeutscher Neonazi (mit Ariernachweis!) und meinetwegen oberbayrisch-sächsischen Wurzeln wäre.


Natürlich wäre das bei Häufung von Straftaten relevant.





Mahoy schrieb:


> Du gerade eben, ansonsten allerdings niemand.
> Ich habe lediglich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass dein Argument nicht geeignet ist, deinen Standpunkt zu belegen, weil da Zujubeln einer bestimmten Mannschaft zwar auch der politischen Identifikation dienen kann, aber nicht muss. Wenn ein in Bayern lebender Hamburger öffentlich seinem ehemaligen Heimatverein zujubelt, stellt das zwar seinen Selbsterhaltungstrieb, jedoch nicht zwingend seine Integration südlich des Weißwurstäquators in Frage.


Das sind zwei paar Schuhe.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Damit könnte ich und müssten sie leben.
> Zum Glück ist das ebenso Unsinn, als würde ich behaupten, jeder Deutsche / Finne / Taka-Tuka-Ländler müsse Nationalist sein. Das müssen nicht einmal Personen, die (auch) die türkische Staatsbürgerschaft haben - es sei denn, der Erdowahn hätte das heute früh eigenhändig in die türkische Verfassung reingekritzelt und mit 'nem Kaffeefleck besiegelt.


Das ist kein Unsinn, nur eben steht der Begriff Nationalismus nicht zwangsläufig für das, für was man ihn hier nach 70 Jahren Ächtung hält. Im Mittleren Osten ist Nationalismus völlig normal, er ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit Extremismus, Ausländerhaß und Rassismus.




Threshold schrieb:


> Zur Arterhaltung müsste man 2.02 Kinder bekommen. Aktuell sind es 1,57.
> Wie viele Jahre wird es also noch Deutsche geben? Rechne doch mal aus wie lange es dauert, bis die Deutschen ausgestorben sind.
> Ach ja, die Italiener sind dann schon lange Geschichte.


Es geht doch um die Versäumnisse der Politik, nicht um Trauer um "die Deutschen", die wenn man sie fragt, gar keine Deutschen sind, sondern Menschen


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es wird gerne verschwiegen, daß die Nazi-Szene voller V-Männer ist, die kleine dumme Skinheads zu eben solchen Taten anstiften, damit dann am nächsten Morgen neue meinungsbildende Artikel dem ahnungslosen Michel um die Ohren fliegen.



Ja, ist schon schlimm, wie diese arglosen, liebenswerten und grundsätzlich friedfertigen, nur leider etwas naiven jungen Männer *jedes Mal* von perfiden V-Leuten zu Taten angestiftet werden, die ihnen sonst gar nicht in den Sinn kämen! Und das nur, damit diese bekanntermaßen linksgrünversifften Verfassungsschützer eine Handhabe gegen sie bekommen! Was meinst du, könnten dahinter vielleicht sogar die Zionisten stecken?  



> Deswegen wurde der NPD-Verbotsantrag auch zurückgewiesen: Der Staat selbst sorgt für die Straftaten, um ein Verbot zu erwirken.



Unsinn.

Das erste NPD-Verbotsverfahren wurde 2003 wegen Verfahrensfehlern eingestellt: Der Verfassungsschutz konnte nicht in der erforderlichen Weise belegen, dass die V-Leute im nordrhein-westfälischen Landesverband keinen Einfluss auf die verfassungsfeindliche Haltung der gesamten Partei genommen hätten. - Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten.

Das zweite NPD-Verbotsverfahren endete 2017 mit der erneuten Feststellung der Verfassungsfeindlichkeit, wurde jedoch mit der (absolut zutreffenden) Begründung abgewiesen, dass es - sinngemäß - sowieso alles nur arme Würstchen auf dem Weg in die komplette Bedeutungslosigkeit wären, die zwar den Willen, aber nicht die Befähigung hätten, die deutsche Demokratie zu gefährden. 



> Das sind zwei paar Schuhe.



Mag sein, aber da du sie dir selbst angezogen hast, kannst du mir schlecht zum Vorwurf machen, wenn sie drücken.



> Das ist kein Unsinn, nur eben steht der Begriff Nationalismus nicht zwangsläufig für das, für was man ihn hier nach 70 Jahren Ächtung hält. Im Mittleren Osten ist Nationalismus völlig normal, er ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit Extremismus, Ausländerhaß und Rassismus.



Und das ist mal wieder eine Nebelkerze, denn du hast zuvor klar behauptet, es gäbe keinen Türken, der nicht Nationalist ist.

Selbst wenn das im Mittleren Osten normal wäre, ist zu beachten, dass die Türkei erstens nach deutscher (!) Definition nicht dazu zählt und zweitens der dortige Nationalismus eine Gegenbewegung zum europäischen Kolonialismus und damit strukturell und inhaltlich beispielsweise mit dem deutschen Nationalismus seit der Zeit des Nationalsozialismus nicht vergleichbar ist. Dieser unterscheidet sich übrigens wiederum vom deutschen Nationalismus im Zuge der Märzrevolution. Ach ja, und der türkische Nationalismus ist noch wieder eine ganz andere Geschichte, aber das erkläre ich dir, wenn du groß genug bist um zu erkennen, dass er so oder so weder in Türken noch in Türkischstämmigen genetisch verankert ist, weshalb in Folge auch nicht jeder Türke Nationalist sein muss.

Aber Hauptsache, mal wieder eine Behauptung und zu deren Begründung eine weitere in den Raum geworfen und gehofft, dass das schon jemand fressen wird ...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ja, ist schon schlimm, wie diese arglosen, liebenswerten und grundsätzlich friedfertigen, nur leider etwas naiven jungen Männer *jedes Mal* von perfiden V-Leuten zu Taten angestiftet werden, die ihnen sonst gar nicht in den Sinn kämen! Und das nur, damit dieser bekanntermaßen linksgrünversifften Verfassungsschützer eine Handhabe gegen sie bekommen! Was meinst du, könnten dahinter vielleicht sogar die Zionisten stecken?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Die Verfahren wurden vom Bundesverfassungsgericht am 18. März 2003 aus Verfahrensgründen eingestellt, weil V-Leute des Verfassungsschutzes auch in der Führungsebene der Partei tätig waren. Die Frage, ob es sich bei der NPD um eine verfassungswidrige Partei handelt, wurde nicht geprüft."
NPD-Verbotsverfahren (2001–2003) – Wikipedia

Das alles zeigt nur, daß auch du ein Opfer der Desinformation bist. Ob NPD-Sympathisanten Kreuze schmieren wollen oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle, denn solcherlei Treiben schadet der Partei. Und da die NPD von oben bis unten mit V-Leuten durchseucht ist, kann nicht geklärt werden, inwiefern die NPD letztendlich verfassungswidrig ist. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob sie das Potential dazu hat, den Laden zu übernehmen.  




Mahoy schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber da du sie dir selbst angezogen hast, kannst du mir schlecht zum Vorwurf machen, wenn sie drücken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt stotterst du dir hier was zurecht, daß es Trump zur Ehre gereichte.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das alles zeigt nur, daß auch du ein Opfer der Desinformation bist.




Sind wir ja alle hier, zum Glück erleuchtest du uns mit deinem Wissen. 
Was wären wir hier nur ohne dich, wir würden hier unsere Namen tanzen und jeder Obstfliege einen Namen geben, stimmts.


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> "Die Verfahren wurden vom Bundesverfassungsgericht am 18. März 2003 aus Verfahrensgründen eingestellt, weil V-Leute des Verfassungsschutzes auch in der Führungsebene der Partei tätig waren. Die Frage, ob es sich bei der NPD um eine verfassungswidrige Partei handelt, wurde nicht geprüft."
> NPD-Verbotsverfahren (2001–2003) – Wikipedia



Dort steht, dass es V-Leute gab, jedoch nicht, das sie Einfluss auf die Linie der Partei genommen hätten. Also exakt so, wie ich es schrieb.

Du solltest dir wirklich angewöhnen, deine eigenen Quellen zu Ende zu lesen und dich zu vergewissern, das du sie vollumfänglich verstanden hast. Oder überfordert dich alles, was nicht im RT-Stil mundgerecht verkürzt wurde?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dort steht, dass es V-Leute gab, jedoch nicht, das sie Einfluss auf die Linie der Partei genommen hätten. Also exakt so, wie ich es schrieb.
> 
> Du solltest dir wirklich angewöhnen, deine eigenen Quellen zu Ende zu lesen und dich zu vergewissern, das du sie vollumfänglich verstanden hast. Oder überfordert dich alles, was nicht im RT-Stil mundgerecht verkürzt wurde?


Was tun die da denn sonst?


----------



## seahawk (14. April 2020)

Wir müssen mal einige Dinge fest halten.

a) es gibt nur eine Art Menschen, den Homo Sapiens
b) es gibt keine deutsche Art
c) es gibt keine deutsche Rasse
d) es gibt nichts was am Deutschtum erhaltenswert wäre


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. April 2020)

Anti-deutscher Haß ist eben dasselbe was ihr am verurteilen seid, zumal a, b und c im Widerspruch zu d stehen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. April 2020)

Bei d muss man aber entschieden widersprechen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir müssen mal einige Dinge fest halten.
> 
> a) es gibt nur eine Art Menschen, den Homo Sapiens
> b) es gibt keine deutsche Art
> ...



a ist Blödsinn, denn jeder Mensch ist biologisch individuell. Es gibt sehr wohl Eigenschaften, mit denen sich Menschen kategorisieren lassen, nennt sich Gene. Aber in Bio hast du wohl lieber "vorwärts" der SPD gelesen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. April 2020)

Du willst also sagen, es gibt Millionen an Menschen"rassen"?

Wenn du Anderen schon vorwirfst nichts von Biologie zu verstehen, solltet du nicht direkt ins Fettnäppfchen springen.

Die Gene ändern nichts daran, dass jeder Mensch ein Homo Sapiens ist.


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Was tun die da denn sonst?



Das, wofür V-Leute da sind: Informationen sammeln.

Was du anscheinend nicht begreifst ist: Da sind keine eingeschleusten Beamten, sondern Leute aus der Szene, die sich anwerben ließen, um ihre braunen Kameraden zu verpetzen - oder zumindest so zu tun, damit sie die Vergütung kassieren können und sich damit aus finanziellen Nöten zu retten, die nicht nur die NPD als Ganzes plagte, sondern auch ihre Funktionäre.
Diese Leute wären weder fachlich noch intellektuell in der Lage, die von dir unterstellte Verschwörung durchzuführen, wenn diese nicht bereits für sich komplett widersinnig wäre. Der Verfassungsschutz war zudem über Jahre auf dem rechten Auge blind, wenn du dich erinnerst.

Und eine solche Verschwörung war außerhalb deiner Filterblase auch nie ein Vorwurf. Das Problem bestand darin, dass es juristisch (!) unzulässig ist, wenn Zeugen gleichzeitig Werkzeuge der Ermittler sind. Eine Steuerung wird da an keinem Punkt unterstellt, aber es genügt, sie nicht auszuschließen zu können. ---> Verfahrensfehler, Verfahren wird eingestellt.

Was sich die braune Idiotentruppe und ihre Sympathisanten im Anschluss als Erklärung zusammen gesponnen haben, entbehrte damals und entbehrt auch heute noch jeder Grundlage, aber du bist der lebende Beweis, dass es immer noch genug Desinformierte gibt, welche diese Grütze bis heute wiederkäuen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> a ist Blödsinn, denn jeder Mensch ist biologisch individuell. Es gibt sehr wohl Eigenschaften, mit denen sich Menschen kategorisieren lassen, nennt sich Gene. Aber in Bio hast du wohl lieber "vorwärts" der SPD gelesen.





Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Du willst also sagen, es gibt Millionen an Menschen"rassen"?
> Wenn du Anderen schon vorwirfst nichts von Biologie zu verstehen, solltet du nicht direkt ins Fettnäppfchen springen.
> Die Gene ändern nichts daran, dass jeder Mensch ein Homo Sapiens ist.



Das deckt sich mit dem, was ich vor Jahrzehnten aus dem Biologieunterricht mitgenommen habe und bisher keinen Anlass hatte in Frage zu stellen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. April 2020)

Nun man kann alles lebende in Unterarten (Synonym zu Rasse) einteilen, es macht beim Menschen schlicht und einfach keinen Sinn da unser Genpool ziemlich durchmischt ist.


----------



## Eckism (15. April 2020)

Rassen haben ja eigentlich was mit Züchtungen zu tun, das hat mit dem Mensch so überhaupt nix zu tun...genau wie das Wort "Rassismus"...den gäbe es nämlich nur, wenn Hitlers Traum, die *ZÜCHTUNG* eines Übermenschen/einer Herrenrasse gelungen wäre, und diese dann verfolgt worden wären.


----------



## Don-71 (15. April 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Rassen haben ja eigentlich was mit Züchtungen zu tun, das hat mit dem Mensch so überhaupt nix zu tun...genau wie das Wort "Rassismus"...den gäbe es nämlich nur, wenn Hitlers Traum, die *ZÜCHTUNG* eines Übermenschen/einer Herrenrasse gelungen wäre, und diese dann verfolgt worden wären.



Soweit d'accord, aber zu kurz gesprungen, da sich auch schon davor Weiße Menschen in Form von "industrialisierter/gewerbemäßiger Slaverei mit Schwarzen Menschen als überlegne Rasse deklariert haben und sogar Bürgerkriege deshalb geführt haben.
Das Problem ist schon wesentlich älter und hat ausschließlich etwas mit Macht und technologischer Überlegenheit zu tun.
In der gesammten Historie sind es auch nicht nur "Weiße Menschen", die "Moslems" waren in der Form auch schon groß im Geschäft, Sklaverei gab es praktisch bei allen Kulturen, aber die "industrielle" Form eben in den letzten 300 Jahren in Form der "Weißen" über die "Schwarzen".


----------



## Eckism (15. April 2020)

Haben wir so in Biologie gelernt...Biolehrerin war auch Geschichtslehrerin.

Ob die wirklich das Wort "Rasse" benutzt haben lässt sich sicherlich nicht mehr so richtig nachvollziehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Du willst also sagen, es gibt Millionen an Menschen"rassen"?


Es fehlt halt überall an Wissen. Wer kennt denn noch Begriffe wie Reich => Stamm => Klasse => Ordnung => Familie => Gattung => Art
Rangstufe (Zoologie) &#8211; Wikipedia

Die Hominiden stellen eine Gattung dar.  Unterarten der Hominiden waren z.B. Neandertaler. Heute leben nur noch Homo Sapiens Sapiens. Der Homo Sapiens starb vor ca. 50.000 Jahren aus oder vermischte sich mit dem Homo Sapiens Sapiens. Das ist nicht eindeutig. Der Homo Sapiens dagegen ist schon ziemlich alt, 300.000 Jahre alte Fossile belegen das.
Entwicklung des Homo sapiens sapiens - Wie der Mensch zum Menschen wurde (Archiv)
Homo sapiens: Der moderne Mensch ist viel aelter als gedacht | Wissen | Themen | BR.de

Und jetzt wieder zum Thema:
Jeder Deutsche erkennt die allgemeinen Menschenrechte an. So steht es im Grundgesetz, Artikel 1, Absatz zwei. Wer die allgemeinen Menschenrechte nicht anerkannt, ist also ein Feind der Verfassung, oder gemeinhin ein Radikaler. Denn Verfassungsfeinde sind Radikale.

_(2) Das Deutsche Volk bekennt sich darum zu unverletzlichen und  unveräußerlichen Menschenrechten als Grundlage jeder menschlichen  Gemeinschaft, des Friedens und der Gerechtigkeit in der Welt._
Art 1 GG - Einzelnorm


----------



## Don-71 (15. April 2020)

@Eckism

Man kann sich auch einfach mal wissentschaftliche Texte aus der Zeit des Kaiserreiches über farbige Menschen durchlesen, es wurden ja sogar hunderte von Leichen ins Kaiserreich zur wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen geschafft, da ist jeder zweite Satz praktisch Rassismus, wie übrigens bei allen Kolonialmächten, da unterschied sich das Kaiserreich 0,0 von den USA, GB, Frankreich, Rusland, Italien, Spanien etc etc tec....
Neben der witschaftlichen Komponente beruht ja das gesammte Kolonialsystem auf Rassismus.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das, wofür V-Leute da sind: Informationen sammeln.
> 
> Was du anscheinend nicht begreifst ist: Da sind keine eingeschleusten Beamten, sondern Leute aus der Szene, die sich anwerben ließen, um ihre braunen Kameraden zu verpetzen - oder zumindest so zu tun, damit sie die Vergütung kassieren können und sich damit aus finanziellen Nöten zu retten, die nicht nur die NPD als Ganzes plagte, sondern auch ihre Funktionäre.
> Diese Leute wären weder fachlich noch intellektuell in der Lage, die von dir unterstellte Verschwörung durchzuführen, wenn diese nicht bereits für sich komplett widersinnig wäre. Der Verfassungsschutz war zudem über Jahre auf dem rechten Auge blind, wenn du dich erinnerst.
> ...


Dafür müßte man nicht jeden zweiten anheuern. Deine Logik passt vorne und hinten nicht. Die NPD sollte sich selbst diskrediteren.

In 157 Faellen: Neonazi Tino Brandt wegen sexuellen Missbrauchs angeklagt - FOCUS Online


----------



## Sparanus (15. April 2020)

Wir können nur sagen zum Glück gibt es keinen Faktor der die verschiedenen Ethnien großartig unterscheidet.
Was würden wir machen wenn es tatsächlich eine Ethnie gäbe deren IQ im Schnitt einfach mal 20 Punkte unter unserem liegt und das rein auf biologische Gründe zurück zu führen wäre?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was würden wir machen wenn es tatsächlich eine Ethnie gäbe deren IQ im Schnitt einfach mal 20 Punkte unter unserem liegt


Dann gibt es zwei Gruppen von Menschen.

- Wissenschaftlich Denkende sehen den Zusammenhang zur Sichelzellenanämie und erkennen eine Krankheit als Ursache
- Rassisten machen das, was Rassisten besonders gut können

Und immer dann, wenn Menschen dieses Beispiel hervorkramen, weiß man, was sie sind, gelle


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir können nur sagen zum Glück gibt es keinen Faktor der die verschiedenen Ethnien großartig unterscheidet.
> Was würden wir machen wenn es tatsächlich eine Ethnie gäbe deren IQ im Schnitt einfach mal 20 Punkte unter unserem liegt und das rein auf biologische Gründe zurück zu führen wäre?


Die Durchschnitts-IQ der Länder offenbaren große Unterschiede. Der IQ unterliegt allerdings auch dem Umfeld, nicht nur den Erbanlagen.


----------



## seahawk (15. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei d muss man aber entschieden widersprechen



Was soll es denn sein, die Sprache? Ansonsten würde ich da von einem europäischen Kulturkanon sprechen oder eben von regionalen Kulturen, das große übergreifende kulturelle Element außerhalb der Sprache gibt es einfach nicht.  Ein Bayer hat mehr gemeinsam mit einem Österreicher oder Norditaliener als mit einem Niedersachsen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. April 2020)

Dann frag mal unsere Nachbarn was uns ausmacht.


----------



## seahawk (15. April 2020)

Und was kommt dabei raus außer Vorurteilen?


----------



## Sparanus (15. April 2020)

Viele Vorurteile sind durchaus positiv


----------



## Eckism (15. April 2020)

Ob er wohl allein drauf kommt!?


----------



## seahawk (15. April 2020)

Wer auch nur einen Hauch um so etwas gibt, denkt einfach zu eng oder lebte nie in unterschiedlichen Ländern.


----------



## Mahoy (15. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir können nur sagen zum Glück gibt es keinen Faktor der die verschiedenen Ethnien großartig unterscheidet.
> Was würden wir machen wenn es tatsächlich eine Ethnie gäbe deren IQ im Schnitt einfach mal 20 Punkte unter unserem liegt und das rein auf biologische Gründe zurück zu führen wäre?



Dann muss man zuerst hinterfragen, ob da Verfahren zur Feststellung des IQ nicht zufällig von einer Ethnie erstellt und auf sich selbst zugeschnitten ist.
Dann gilt noch festzustellen, wie sehr Faktoren hineinspielen, die nicht genetisch bedingt, sondern durch Lebensraum und -umstände definiert werden, in denen sich Vertreter der jeweiligen Ethnien bevorzugt aufhalten. Bestimmte Probleme werden logischerweise besser von Probanden gelöst, in deren Umwelt und Erziehung die Lösung solcher Probleme besonders relevant ist. Wenn man Vertreter unterschiedlicher Ethnien bei Geburt umtopft und Jahre später testet, werden die Ergebnisse sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen.

Kurz gesagt: Wenn beispielsweise Bewohner des Polarkreises einen Intelligenztest entwerfen, der die möglichst fehlerfreie Unterscheidung von drölfzig Unterarten von Schnee umfasst, werden Bewohner des Polarkreises immer ein wenig besser darin abschneiden.
Und das erstreckt sich auch auf Merkmale, die erst einmal überhaupt nichts mit Befähigung und Fertigkeiten zu tun haben: Wenn der Test - ich überspitze mal gnadenlos - beispielsweise umfasst, wie gut sich die Probanden vor einer weißen Wand verstecken können, wären Ethnien mit stärkere Hautpigmentierung logischerweise benachteiligt; umgekehrt natürlich ebenso.

Derzeit haben wir beispielsweise den Effekt, dass vor einigen Jahren in international durchgeführten Studien Farbige schlechter in mathematischen Tests abschnitten, was für gewisse Leute wieder ein Grund war, das Klischee des "begrenzt bildungsfähigen N3gers" wieder auszugraben. Bezeichnenderweise ergab der selbe Test mit Personen unterschiedlicher Hautfarbe unter selben Lebensbedingungen und vergleichbaren Bildungspfad keinerlei Unterschiede.

Um das eurozentrische Klischee zu vollenden: Unsereins würde sich als Pygmäe auch erschreckend dämlich anstellen. Daraus könnte der Pygmäe problemlos eine grundsätzliche genetische Überlegenheit des dunkelhäutigen, kurzwüchsigen Typus ableiten, der viel besser durchs Unterholz kommt, in diesem besser getarnt ist und außerdem zig Tierarten anhand ihrer Bewegungsgeräusche unterscheiden kann. Unsere gleichermaßen erworbene (!) Überlegenheit beim Lösen abstrakter mathematischer Probleme können wir dann beim Mückenzählen zum Einsatz bringen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. April 2020)

Mahoy das war nicht das Thema. Die Annahme war ein Unterschied in der Intelligenz durch genetische Unterschiede und wie die Menschheit unter dieser Voraussetzung handeln würde.

Das ist eine rein theoretische Diskussion da die getroffene Annahme wissenschaftlich widerlegt ist.

(Ich höre sehr oft Deutschlandfunk Hörsaal und es die Frage kam auf ob Forschung unethisch sein kann)


----------



## Mahoy (15. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mahoy das war nicht das Thema. Die Annahme war ein Unterschied in der Intelligenz durch genetische Unterschiede und wie die Menschheit unter dieser Voraussetzung handeln würde.



Doch, das ist genau das Thema: Intelligenz ist keine absolute Größe, sondern wird anhand von Kriterien gemessen. Die Frage ist immer, wer diese Kriterien festlegt.
Selbst unsere überlegene Intelligenz gegenüber Tieren ist ein Konstrukt. Man könnte ebenso konstruieren, es wäre ein Zeichnen höherer Intelligenz, gar nicht erst zu versuchen, so etwas wie Intelligenz zu messen, sondern sich voll und ganz auf Fressen, Schlafen und Fortpflanzung zu konzentrieren, wie es intelligente Lebewesen nun einmal machen. 

Aber ich meine zu verstehen, was du eigentlich meinst: Wie würden wir ethisch und rechtlich mit Lebewesen umgehen, die - gemessen an unserem Verständnis von Intelligenz und/oder Bewusstsein - dicht an uns dran sind.

Die Frage ist gar nicht neu. Nehmen wir einmal Menschenaffen: Diese befinden sich auf dem Stand eines menschlichen Kleinkindes, haben aber nicht den gleichen ethischen und rechtlichen Status eines Kleinkindes. Und wenn jetzt sogar überlegt wird, explizit Kinderrechte per Charta festzuschreiben, landet man schnell an dem Punkt, an dem Menschenaffen aufgrund ihrer Art - es sind eben lediglich keine Homo Sapiens Sapiens - unzulässig entrechtet werden.

Wie geht man damit um?


----------



## Sparanus (15. April 2020)

Nein, wie würden wir rechtlich und ethisch mit Ethnien umgehen die genetisch bedingt weit unter unserem Intelligenzlevel sind und unseres nicht erreichen können?
Es ist ein Gedankenexperiment, da es schon kontrakfaktisch ist, aber es ist eine interessante Frage.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Doch, das ist genau das Thema


Affen an die Macht!


----------



## Sparanus (15. April 2020)

Ich wähl dich nicht


----------



## Nightslaver (15. April 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Rassen haben ja eigentlich was mit Züchtungen zu tun, das hat mit dem Mensch so überhaupt nix zu tun...



Inzwischen ja, wird Rasse fast nur noch für Kulturpflanzen und Zuchttiere benutzt und ist daher ein überholter Begriff im Zusammenhang mit jeder anderen Verwendung, wurde früher aber durchaus auch verwendet um zwischen verschiedenen Arten der selben Gattung zu unterscheiden, sowie um in der Biologie geografische und ökologische Zuordnungen zu schaffen (geografische und ökologische Rasse), sowie den verschiedenen Ethnien beim Menschen (weit länger als die Rassenlehre der Nationalsozialisten) benutzt.


----------



## Mahoy (15. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, wie würden wir rechtlich und ethisch mit Ethnien umgehen die genetisch bedingt weit unter unserem Intelligenzlevel sind und unseres nicht erreichen können?



Genau so, wie wir mit Personen unserer eigenen Ethnie umgehen, die geistig unterdurchschnittlich bemittelt sind.

Natürlich immer vorausgesetzt, es gäbe keine sonstigen Vorbehalte gegenüber besagter Ethnie.


----------



## Sparanus (15. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Genau so, wie wir mit Personen unserer eigenen Ethnie umgehen, die geistig unterdurchschnittlich bemittelt sind.
> 
> Natürlich immer vorausgesetzt, es gäbe keine sonstigen Vorbehalte gegenüber besagter Ethnie.



Das wäre wünschenswert ja, die Frage wäre nur ob das auch realistisch wäre.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich wähl dich nicht


Glaubst doch nicht etwa, daß ich mich auf den gesunden Menschenverstand des geistig umnachteten Wahlviehs verlassen würde. Da wird geputscht. Babies würden nach Cola schreien, sie bekommen aber Milch.


----------



## Mahoy (15. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Glaubst doch nicht etwa, daß ich mich auf den gesunden Menschenverstand des geistig umnachteten Wahlviehs verlassen würde.



Das geht schon in Ordnung, ich würde die Prozedur bei deiner sofortigen Absetzung auch auf ein gebührendes Maß verkürzen.


----------



## Eckism (15. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, wie würden wir rechtlich und ethisch mit Ethnien umgehen die genetisch bedingt weit unter unserem Intelligenzlevel sind und unseres nicht erreichen können?
> Es ist ein Gedankenexperiment, da es schon kontrakfaktisch ist, aber es ist eine interessante Frage.



Das hat sich alles schon vor dem modernen Menschen geklärt...Der Neandertal konnte offensichtlich nicht mithalten und wurde ausgerottet.
Es gäbe niemals die Ethnie "Mensch" mit weniger Intelligenz, weil sich das weit vor dem Wort "Rechtlich" schon erledigt hätte...was es ja nun auch irgendwie hat.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das geht schon in Ordnung, ich würde die Prozedur bei deiner sofortigen Absetzung auch auf ein gebührendes Maß verkürzen.


Wegen Landesverrat sitzt du aber was länger


----------



## Mahoy (15. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wegen Landesverrat sitzt du aber was länger



Wieso Landesverrat? Das wäre die Durchführung einer psychiatrischen Behandlung ohne Zulassung. Was dachtest du denn, was ich meine?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wieso Landesverrat? Das wäre die Durchführung einer psychiatrischen Behandlung ohne Zulassung. Was dachtest du denn, was ich meine?


Bleibt nur die Frage, ob deine Antifa-Horden gegen meine Putsch-Soldaten 'anstinken' können 

Aber das ganze ist natürlich nicht ganz ohne ernsten Kern. Nationale Interessen Deutschlands müssen jetzt vertreten werden, statt dieses ewige Geld in die Welt Raushauen und Abtreten von Kompetenzen. Und bevor du jetzt einen Nazi-Schock kriegst: Die Interessen Deutschlands sind grundsätzlich auch deine.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Interessen Deutschlands sind grundsätzlich auch deine.



Sind sie nicht, ich hab 0 Interesse an Waffenhandel im Nahen Osten, wird trotzdem gemacht, als wüsste man nicht welches Elend da generiert wird. 

Wenn das unterlegen Volk dann wieder auf der Flucht ist, wird von Rechts dann wieder von Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen und Sozialschmarotzern gesprochen.

Der ewige Kreislauf.


----------



## Mahoy (15. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Bleibt nur die Frage, ob deine Antifa-Horden gegen meine Putsch-Soldaten 'anstinken' können



Ich würde mich eher fragen, ob deine braune Kampftrinkertruppe bereits im Ansatz überhaupt in der Lage wäre, erfolgreich gegen den deutschen Staat zu putschen. Normalerweise reicht's ja bei denen gerade mal zu Vandalismus, Brandstiftung und heimtückische Angriffe auf Unbewaffnete  

Ich wiederum würde einfach mal die Jungs aus meinen alten Einheiten anrufen, ob sie Lust haben, deinen Zwergenaufstand in Gestalt einer kurzen militärischen Übung zu beenden, damit es den deutschen Steuerzahler günstiger kommt und ihn möglichst wenig belästigt.  
(Wie viel davon mit der Antifa sympathisieren und wenn ja, mit welchen Aspekten und in welcher Intensität, habe ich allerdings nie gefragt. Sollte ich?)

Wie ich Sparanus einschätze, mobilisiert er glatt auch noch ein paar Kameraden und lässt sich den Spaß nicht entgehen ...



> Aber das ganze ist natürlich nicht ganz ohne ernsten Kern. Nationale Interessen Deutschlands müssen jetzt vertreten werden, statt dieses ewige Geld in die Welt Raushauen und Abtreten von Kompetenzen. Und bevor du jetzt einen Nazi-Schock kriegst: Die Interessen Deutschlands sind grundsätzlich auch deine.



Das steht für mich außer Frage. Ich habe nur zunehmend Zweifel, ob die Interessen Deutschlands zwingend mit deinen Fantastereien kompatibel sind ...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich würde mich eher fragen, ob deine braune Kampftrinkertruppe bereits im Ansatz überhaupt in der Lage wäre, erfolgreich gegen den deutschen Staat zu putschen. Normalerweise reicht's ja bei denen gerade mal zu Vandalismus, Brandstiftung und heimtückische Angriffe auf Unbewaffnete
> 
> Ich wiederum würde einfach mal die Jungs aus meinen alten Einheiten anrufen, ob sie Lust haben, deinen Zwergenaufstand in Gestalt einer kurzen militärischen Übung zu beenden, damit es den deutschen Steuerzahler günstiger kommt und ihn möglichst wenig belästigt.
> (Wie viel davon mit der Antifa sympathisieren und wenn ja, mit welchen Aspekten und in welcher Intensität, habe ich allerdings nie gefragt. Sollte ich?)
> ...


Da gab es mal einen großen Artikel vor rund 15 Jahren, ich glaub in Der Zeit. Da stand was über Löhne und die Sicherheitsleute des Bundestags wurden mit 3 € Nochwas abgespeist. Die sind schonmal kein Hindernis, machen vielleicht sogar mit. Die Putzfrauen aus Polen auch. Da brauchts nur ein paar schlecht gelaunte Soldaten und schon steht alles kopfüber. Was meine "Fantastereien" betrifft, diese würden sich nach der Situation richten, die wir dann tatsächlich vorfinden, wenn wir erst mal Zugang zu den entsprechenden Informationen haben.




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sind sie nicht, ich hab 0 Interesse an Waffenhandel im Nahen Osten, wird trotzdem gemacht, als wüsste man nicht welches Elend da generiert wird.
> 
> Wenn das unterlegen Volk dann wieder auf der Flucht ist, wird von Rechts dann wieder von Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen und Sozialschmarotzern gesprochen.
> 
> Der ewige Kreislauf.


Die deutsche Rüstungsindustrie hätte genug damit zu tun, die Bestände der BW wieder auf ein Normalmaß aufzufüllen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die deutsche Rüstungsindustrie hätte genug damit zu tun, die Bestände der BW wieder auf ein Normalmaß aufzufüllen.



Und wir müssen den Unsinn dann bezahlen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> ... Ich wiederum würde einfach mal die Jungs aus meinen alten Einheiten anrufen, ob sie Lust haben, deinen Zwergenaufstand in Gestalt einer kurzen militärischen Übung zu beenden...


Gewaltphantasien von kleinen Jungs?

Kinners, wir haben eine gut ausgebildete Polizei, die das Gewaltmonopol besitzt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und wir müssen den Unsinn dann bezahlen.


Natürlich. Stahl ist die Grundlage souveräner Politik. Hinzu kommt die BW als Arbeitgeber. Es ist international üblich, daß die Mannstärke rund 1 % der Bevölkerung entspricht. Das wären dann 800.000 Soldaten. Machen wir 2 % draus, damit uns auch wirklich niemand angreift. Dazu ein paar Atombömbchen.
Wichtig ist auch die finanzielle Unabhängigkeit. Es wäre möglich, wenn Europa zur Vernunft kommt, den Euro als internationale Währung einzusetzen, den Dollar somit zu ersetzen, um unabhängig vom Willen Washingtons in der Welt Handel treiben zu können.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Natürlich. Stahl ist die Grundlage souveräner Politik. Hinzu kommt die BW als Arbeitgeber. Es ist international üblich, daß die Mannstärke rund 1 % der Bevölkerung entspricht. Das wären dann 800.000 Soldaten. Machen wir 2 % draus, damit uns auch wirklich niemand angreift. Dazu ein paar Atombömbchen.
> Wichtig ist auch die finanzielle Unabhängigkeit. Es wäre möglich, wenn Europa zur Vernunft kommt, den Euro als internationale Währung einzusetzen, den Dollar somit zu ersetzen, um unabhängig vom Willen Washingtons in der Welt Handel treiben zu können.



Das soll doch wohl ein Witz sein?
Der ganze Laden erwirtschaftet keinen einzigen Euro, er kostet nur Geld und sorgt für Haufenweise Bullshit-Jobs in der Verwaltung.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

Perspektivlose Jugendliche werden zu lebenslangen Hartzern. Das kostet. In der Armee werden sie nicht nur zu Garanten der Souveränität, sondern sie lernen auch, was ihre Eltern und die Schulen unfähig waren, ihnen beizubringen: Verantwortungsbewußtsein, Teamfähigkeit, Gesellschaftsfähigkeit. Die Armee kann wieder Lehrgänge und Führerscheine anbieten, statt unsere Leute in Afghanistan Terroristen auszusetzen, die von Uncle Sam erschaffen wurden, um die Sowjets zu bekämpfen. Nach dem Dienst stehen sie als Reservisten im Ernstfall bereit, deinen Hintern zu retten.
Diese Ausgaben zahlen sich in gleich mehrfacher Hinsicht aus.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2020)

Hast du einen Bundeswehr Werbeflyer verschluckt?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Perspektivlose Jugendliche werden zu lebenslangen Hartzern. Das kostet. In der Armee werden sie nicht nur zu Garanten der Souveränität, sondern sie lernen auch, was ihre Eltern und die Schulen unfähig waren, ihnen beizubringen: Verantwortungsbewußtsein, Teamfähigkeit, Gesellschaftsfähigkeit. Die Armee kann wieder Lehrgänge und Führerscheine anbieten, statt unsere Leute in Afghanistan Terroristen auszusetzen, die von Uncle Sam erschaffen wurden, um die Sowjets zu bekämpfen. Nach dem Dienst stehen sie als Reservisten im Ernstfall bereit, deinen Hintern zu retten.
> Diese Ausgaben zahlen sich in gleich mehrfacher Hinsicht aus.


Würde ich aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht machen, dann dann bin ich der Dumme, wenn es hier mal knallt. Sollen lieber die vorgehen, die das gerne machen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

Das funktioniert nicht. Sollen die anderen das machen, dann haben wir von denen nichts zu befürchten. Auch die Amis können ihre Sollstärke nicht mehr lange halten, weil in Zeiten des anti-Patriotismus immer weniger Freiwillige kommen. Ohne den Osten wäre unsere Bundeswehr auch eine Armee ohne Soldaten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das funktioniert nicht. Sollen die anderen das machen, dann haben wir von denen nichts zu befürchten. Auch die Amis können ihre Sollstärke nicht mehr lange halten, weil in Zeiten des anti-Patriotismus immer weniger Freiwillige kommen. Ohne den Osten wäre unsere Bundeswehr auch eine Armee ohne Soldaten.



Ist auch besser so, denn Geld im Militär ist praktisch verloren.
Würden das alle Länder einsehen könnte man das viel sinnvoller investieren, da käme dann auch eine Wertschöpfung bei raus.


----------



## Mahoy (15. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Gewaltphantasien von kleinen Jungs?
> Kinners, wir haben eine gut ausgebildete Polizei, die das Gewaltmonopol besitzt.



Nein, natürlich nicht. Ich habe nur die Umsturz-Fantasterei von Birdman auf die Spitze getrieben ... In der Hoffnung, dass die Absurdität damit wirklich jedermann klar wird. Ich hatte auch noch was mit Partisanenkämpfen der rasch wiedergegründeten RAF in petto, denke aber, dass es der Kasperei bereits genug ist, wenn Birdmann unterbezahlte Reinigungskräfte als Stütze seiner rechtsnationalen Machtergreifungstruppe (vorerst verbal) in Feld führt. 

Randnotiz: Bei bewaffneten Umsturzversuchen durch paramilitärische Kräfte kann der Verteidigungsfall eintreten und die Bundeswehr wäre zuständig.
Die Polizei ist weder dazu ausgebildet noch ausgerüstet, um real gewordenen Gewaltphantasien in dieser Größenordnung zu begegnen. Sie ist allerdings - allen Zwischenfällen zum Trotz - mehr als geeignet, diese bereits im Vorfeld zu unterbinden.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Perspektivlose Jugendliche werden zu lebenslangen Hartzern. Das kostet. In der Armee werden sie nicht nur zu Garanten der Souveränität, sondern sie lernen auch, was ihre Eltern und die Schulen unfähig waren, ihnen beizubringen: Verantwortungsbewußtsein, Teamfähigkeit, Gesellschaftsfähigkeit. Die Armee kann wieder Lehrgänge und Führerscheine anbieten, statt unsere Leute in Afghanistan Terroristen auszusetzen, die von Uncle Sam erschaffen wurden, um die Sowjets zu bekämpfen. Nach dem Dienst stehen sie als Reservisten im Ernstfall bereit, deinen Hintern zu retten.
> Diese Ausgaben zahlen sich in gleich mehrfacher Hinsicht aus.



Ich war jahrelang dabei und sehe Rekruktierungsbemühungen der Bundeswehr daher sehr viel nüchterner als viele andere hier, aber bei solchem Unsinn bekomme ich im fliegenden Wechsel Schrei- und Lachkrämpfe.

Grob in Gleichschritt gebrachtes Fußvolk in großer Anzahl braucht eine Armee nur, wenn sie dafür gedacht ist, größere Gebiete zu besetzen und zu halten. Das ist nicht die Aufgabe der Bundeswehr und diese arbeitet arbeitet ganz im Gegenteil (mal mehr, mal weniger erfolgreich) daran, die Qualität zu erhöhen, nicht die Quantität.
Wenn es darum geht, für den zivilen Arbeitsmarkt ungeeignete Personen weiterzubilden und den Führerschein machen zu lassen (sic!), sind zivile Strukturen deutlich effizienter, als eine keineswegs billige Armee aufzublähen und die Leute in Kasernen zu parken, bis man alle Jubeljahre einmal Sandsackstapler bei einer Flutkatastrophe benötigt. Die bekommt man auch über ein gestärktes Sozialdienst-System zusammen, welches dann tatsächlich im bundesdeutschen Alltag weitere Vorteile hätte.

Hinzu kommt, dass etliche Empfänger von Transferleistungen grundsätzlich weder motiviert noch psychisch/physisch für den Militärdienst geeignet sind. Nicht weil ich sie für dumm und faul halte - um genau zu sein, das dürfte der geringste Teil sein - sondern weil es körperliche und mentale Gründe gibt, aus denen es jemandem schwer fällt, beruflich (wieder) Fuß zu fassen. Diese Gründe sprechen logischerweise auch oder sogar erst recht gegen den Soldatenberuf.

Die Einzigen, die ein ernsthaftes Interesse daran haben, die Bundeswehr mit mehr Fußvolk anzureichern, sind jene Rattenfänger, die sich damit mehr beeinflussbare Befehlsempfänger schaffen wollen. Was natürlich perfekt zu den Umsturzfantasien von Birdman passt, denn damit könnte man dann tatsächlich eine Basis dafür schaffen: Abtrünnige Offiziere würden dann einfach mit ihren selbst herangezogenen Truppen putschen, während sie jetzt nur ein wenig wühlen können und zum Glück bei den meisten Soldaten auf Ablehnung stoßen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist auch besser so, denn Geld im Militär ist praktisch verloren.
> Würden das alle Länder einsehen könnte man das viel sinnvoller investieren, da käme dann auch eine Wertschöpfung bei raus.


Das entspricht nicht der menschlichen Natur. Europa muß sich klar werden, ob es Spieler oder Opfer sein will. Romantiker träumen von einer Welt ohne Waffen, aber es wird immer welche geben, die das ausnutzen würden und dann hast du den Salat, wenn die Eisenketten an dir herabhängen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich war jahrelang....


Willst du Frieden , so rüste zum Krieg. Diese Weisheit erhält wieder erhöhte Gültigkeit.
Verteidigungsetat: Weltweite Ruestungsausgaben steigen weiter  - FOCUS Online

Wenn unser Kontinent an eurem fehlgeleiteten Pazifismus scheitert, dann wird das Erwachen wie immer zu spät kommen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das entspricht nicht der menschlichen Natur. Europa muß sich klar werden, ob es Spieler oder Opfer sein will. Romantiker träumen von einer Welt ohne Waffen, aber es wird immer welche geben, die das ausnutzen würden und dann hast du den Salat, wenn die Eisenketten an dir herabhängen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir müssten einfach die Bündnisse wie NATO auflösen, dann wäre auch nicht mehr eine derartige Gefahr vorhanden.
Nordkorea ist so ein Beispiel. Die rüsten auf was das zeug hält, wir lassen die aber in Ruhe und die uns auch.
Zur Zeit des Kalten Krieges wurde auf beiden Seiten haufenweise Geld für Militär verschwendet. Einige Staaten waren etwas schlauer und haben sich keinem Block angeschlossen. Ist auf Dauer billiger.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

Bündnisse wurden aufgelöst, neue entstanden. Es wird immer Konflikte geben und für solche Fälle brauchen wir die Armee.
Nordkorea gibt gar nicht soviel für das Militär aus. 10 % von Deutschland.  Dennoch funktionieren ihre teils uralten Waffen noch und sie konnten eine US-Invasion bislang abwenden.
Europa kann keine absolute Unabhängigkeit erreichen, immer werden wir auf Ressourcen aus dem Ausland angewiesen sein. Damit diese uns nicht ausgehen, brauchen wir ein Militär, um unsere Lieferanten schützen zu können, bzw. um nicht erpressbar zu sein.

Zu sagen, wir brauchen keine Armee, es droht ja gerade kein Krieg, ist wie zu sagen, ich brauche keine Krankenversicherung, ich bin ja gerade nicht krank.

Ich favorisiere eine EU mit Rußland. Damit hätten wir die wichtigsten Ressourcen im Häusle und dazu gleich noch die modernsten Waffensysteme. Die Russen hingegen würde von Europas Finanzkraft profitieren. Darüber hinaus ergäbe sich der strategischer Vorteil einer politischen Einheit von Lissabon bis Vladiwostok.

Putin: Russia will join the euro one day - Telegraph


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Bündnisse wurden aufgelöst, neue entstanden. Es wird immer Konflikte geben und für solche Fälle brauchen wir die Armee.
> Nordkorea gibt gar nicht soviel für das Militär aus. 10 % von Deutschland.  Dennoch funktionieren ihre teils uralten Waffen noch und sie konnten eine US-Invasion bislang abwenden.
> Europa kann keine absolute Unabhängigkeit erreichen, immer werden wir auf Ressourcen aus dem Ausland angewiesen sein. Damit diese uns nicht ausgehen, brauchen wir ein Militär, um unsere Lieferanten schützen zu können, bzw. um nicht erpressbar zu sein.
> 
> ...



Nein, die werden da sicherlich nicht mitmachen und ihre Kohle in der EU vergeuden.
Eher wird noch die Ukraine in die EU integriert und dann knallt es richtig.


----------



## seahawk (15. April 2020)

Ohne den politischen Gedanken dahinter, aber wenn ich mir die jungen dualen Studenten bei uns ansehe, die nun nach dem Turbo-Abi ins Berufsleben starten sollen oder wollen, dann wünsche ich denen irgendwie doch ein Jahr Wehr- oder Ersatzdienst. Irgendwie glaube ich, dass das männlichen jungen Erwachsenen irgendwie gut tat noch einmal ein Jahr zu erleben in dem sie zwar Verantwortung übernehmen müssen, aber noch in einer kontrollierten Umgebung, Und für die anderen Geschlechter wäre es wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, die werden da sicherlich nicht mitmachen und ihre Kohle in der EU vergeuden.
> Eher wird noch die Ukraine in die EU integriert und dann knallt es richtig.


Washington versucht, EU und Rußland gegeneinander aufzubringen, um der lachende Dritte zu sein. Und solange in Europa US-Marionetten regieren, deren Souveränität kaum ausreicht, um eine Pipeline mit den Russen zu betreiben, gelingt ihnen das auch.

Wie kann man beim ukrainischen Nazi-Putsch seelenruhig zusehen, die russische Reaktion aber scharf verurteilen?

Wir müssen also weg von Washington, das uns klein und unbedeutend halten will und mal auf die Russen hören, die nur zu uns gehören wollen.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Washington versucht, EU und Rußland gegeneinander aufzubringen, um der lachende Dritte zu sein. Und solange in Europa US-Marionetten regieren, deren Souveränität kaum ausreicht, um eine Pipeline mit den Russen zu betreiben, gelingt ihnen das auch.



Nenne mir mal ein paar US Marionetten.


----------



## Mahoy (15. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nenne mir mal ein paar US Marionetten.



*macht es sich schon mal mit Popcorn gemütlich*


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> *macht es sich schon mal mit Popcorn gemütlich*



Ich hab noch was vom letzten Mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nenne mir mal ein paar US Marionetten.


Trump will, daß Deutschland mehr zahlt. Ergebnisse:
Ab 2021: Deutschland zahlt mehr an die NATO | tagesschau.de
Merkel will mehr Verantwortung in der Nato - WELT

Trump will seinen Guaido. Ergebnis:
Merkel: Guaido legitimer Interimspraesident - Rasch Wahlen ausrufen - FOCUS Online


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht. Ich habe nur die Umsturz-Fantasterei von Birdman auf die Spitze getrieben ... In der Hoffnung, dass die Absurdität damit wirklich jedermann klar wird. Ich hatte auch noch was mit Partisanenkämpfen der rasch wiedergegründeten RAF in petto, denke aber, dass es der Kasperei bereits genug ist, wenn Birdmann unterbezahlte Reinigungskräfte als Stütze seiner rechtsnationalen Machtergreifungstruppe (vorerst verbal) in Feld führt.


Beate Bahner hat nur dazu aufgerufen, Artikel 20 Absatz 4 des Grundgesetzes zu lesen, verdammt, das sage ich ja auch ständig, und hat dazu aufgerufen an einer angemeldeten Demonstration teilzunehmen. Dazu würde sie in die Psychatrie gesteckt und steckte da immer noch, hätte es keinen medialen Ausstand gegeben. Die hätte man klamm heimlich verotten lassen. Und jetzt überlege Dir, ob Du die gleiche Mediale Aufmerksamkeit bekommen würdest.

Die Geschichte scheint sich wirklich zu wiederholen, aber anders, als ich dachte. Mal sehen, wie es weltweit weitergeht. Der Blick nach Ungarn lässt verzweifeln, und was hier im Land passiert, lässt aufhorschen. Also immer schön wachsam bleiben und die Demokratie mit allen erlaubten Mitteln verteidigen. Es lohnt sich, wirklich!



seahawk schrieb:


> aber wenn ich mir die jungen dualen Studenten bei uns ansehe.


Ich habe mit weit über Dreißig angefangen, "geregelt" zu arbeiten. Bis dahin waren es viele gut behalte Nebenjobs, eine Unternehmen, Hiwi Jobs und eine Promotionsstelle. Ich bin früh zu Hause ausgezogen und hatte, als ich endlich anfing geregelt in Lohn und Brot zu kommen relativ viel Erfahrung. Sehe ich heutige Kinder mit 21 und Bachalor, immer noch zuhause wohnend, dann sehe ich unmündige Kinder vor mir. Tolle kreative Menschen, geht es aber um Selbstverantwortung und Erfahrung weiterhin Kinners. Ja, darum fordere ich schon lange ein soziales Jahr für alle, sei es beim Bund, im Zivieldienst, Entwicklungshilfe oder was auch immer. Einmla ein Jahr bezahlt von zuhause weg. Ganz wichtig vor dem Eintritt in den Beruf. Warum wohl gab es früher die Walz für Handwerker? Das hatte seinen Sinn und kommt ganz langsam wieder.



Threshold schrieb:


> Nenne mir mal ein paar US Marionetten.


Ja, da musst Du noch nur die Einladungsliste der Bilderberger lesen. Da wird doch jeder Teilnehmer zum Repteliod verwandelt! 
_* so, Popcorn essend weiterlesend *_


----------



## Mahoy (15. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Beate Bahner hat nur dazu aufgerufen, Artikel 20 Absatz 4 des Grundgesetzes zu lesen, verdammt, das sage ich ja auch ständig, und hat dazu aufgerufen an einer angemeldeten Demonstration teilzunehmen. Dazu würde sie in die Psychatrie gesteckt und steckte da immer noch, hätte es keinen medialen Ausstand gegeben. Die hätte man klamm heimlich verotten lassen. Und jetzt überlege Dir, ob Du die gleiche Mediale Aufmerksamkeit bekommen würdest.



Ich denke nicht, dass mich der (wenn auch schmunzelnd) geäußerte Wille meinerseits, die freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung gegen bewaffnete Putschisten zu verteidigen, in Konflikt mit dem Gesetz bringen wird, bin jedoch bereit, dieses Risiko einzugehen.

Was Frau Frau RA Bahner angeht, bitte ich, bei den Fakten bleiben und nicht das aufzugreifen, was in leicht hysterischen Kreisen turbuliert wird. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob du das Pamphlet von Frau Bahner vollständig gelesen hast: Darin war neben ein paar durchaus nachvollziehbaren, wenn auch eher oberflächlich angerissen Überlegungen zur Verfassungslage derart viel inkohärentes Geschwurbel zu lesen, dass ich schon vor Tagen (!) die Vermutung geäußert habe, dass bei der Dame das Inventar im Oberstübchen ein wenig derangiert sein könnte.

Und nun wurde sie - anscheinend aufgrund einer Meldung von Passanten - offenbar vollkommen verwirrt und unverständliches Zeug murmelnd von der Polizei eingesammelt und in die nächstbeste Psychatrie gebracht, was erstens nicht unüblich ist, da man Menschen für gewöhnlich dahin bringt, wo ihnen nach ungefährer Feststellung ihres Zustandes am ehesten geholfen werden kann (Verletzte kommen ja auch ins Krankenhaus ...) und zweitens in ihrem aufgelösten Zustand sicherlich ein besser Anlaufpunkt war als die Verwahrräume eines Polizeireviers.
Sie wurde nach derzeitigem Stand *nicht* nicht zwangseingewiesen, nicht fixiert und bekam auch keinerlei Medikation. Sobald sie sich wieder einigermaßen gefangen hatte, durfte sie ungehindert gehen - und es dauert nicht lange, bevor sie anfing, etwas von (O-Ton) "dunklen Mächten" zu faseln, die Deutschland, aber natürlich insbesondere ihr Übles wollten.

So sehr es mir auch persönlich am Herzen liegt, dass Freiheitsrechte auch in Krisenzeiten (auch prophylaktisch) verteidigt werden, würde ich doch besser nach einer mental etwas stabileren Galionsfigur Ausschau halten und gehe bis auf Weiteres nicht davon aus, dass es hierzulande eine staatsgesteuerte #Verschwoerung gegen renitente Rechtsanwältinnen gibt, die im Übrigen ebenso wenig vor psychotischen Zusammenbrüchen oder ähnlichen Befindlichkeiten gefeit sind wie alle anderen Menschen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und nun wurde sie - anscheinend aufgrund einer Meldung von Passanten - offenbar vollkommen verwirrt und unverständliches Zeug murmelnd von der Polizei eingesammelt und in die nächstbeste Psychatrie gebracht, .


Und heute ist sie wieder draußen. Also scheinbar nicht durchgeknallt, sonst hätte die Profis der Psychiatrie das zu verhindern gewusst. Ja, ich las alles was ihre Homepage her gab. Er erkannte  Verzweifelung und Fassungslosigkeit, Witz, Anmaßung, Kreativität und eine große Spur Übertreibung, dazu in Hektik form,uliert. 

Noch einmal: Unser Infektionsschutzgesetz gibt die aktuellen allgemeinen Berufsverbote nicht her, nicht einmal im Ansatz. Ich finde sie vernünftig, aber rechtlich einwandfrei sind sie nicht. Eine Regierung hat sich an Gesetze zu halten. Denn auch ein vernünftiger Diktator bleibt ein Diktator. Gesetze gelten für alle


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2020)

Komisch, das letzte Mal als jemand etwas von Verfolgung durch Stadt geschwafelt hat, ist das nicht besonders gut ausgegangen.
Aber diese Frau wird auch noch verteidigt.


----------



## Mahoy (15. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und heute ist sie wieder draußen. Also scheinbar nicht durchgeknallt, sonst hätte die Profis der Psychiatrie das zu verhindern gewusst.



Das ist nicht die Aufgabe einer Psychatrie und wäre auch nicht rechtens. Die dortigen Ärzte können tausendmal den Eindruck haben, dass jemand nicht ganz bei sich ist ist, aber sie haben nicht das Recht, jemanden festzuhalten, der nicht zwangseingewiesen wurde, seinen Willen verständlich äußern kann und von dem keine akute Gefährdung ausgeht. Sie können lediglich eine Behandlung empfehlen - was natürlich insbesondere Leute ablehnen werden, die sich verfolgt fühlen.

Meine Bewertung ihres jüngsten Geschreibsel fällt ein wenig anders aus als deine: Auf mich wirkt das bestenfalls so, als ob sie sich ein wenig gefangen hätte, was erstens insbesondere nach psychotischen Aus- oder Zusammenbrüchen (Laiendiagnose meinerseits) nicht unüblich wäre und zweitens wenig geeignet ist, den Eindruck zu mildern, den ihr schriftliches "Manifest" und die Umstände ihres Aufgreifens auf mich hinterlassen haben.

Ganz zu Schweigen davon, dass die Stellungnahme auf Ihrer Website alles andere als witzig (im traditionellen Sinne des Wortes) ist, sondern eher Anlass zu weiterer Besorgnis gibt. Da ist die Rede von einer "blitzschnellen Etablierung des monströsesten und ungeheuerlichsten Unrechtsregimes [...], das die Welt je gesehen hat" - der exzessive Einsatz von kontrafaktischen Superlativen ist wenig vertrauenerweckend.

Für die weitere weitere Schilderung des Sachverhalts verlinkt sie unkommentiert (!) auf eine Schilderung des Vorgangs durch Dritte, die ohne jeden Beleg von einer Verhaftung "unter erschreckend brutalen Umständen" und einer Verbringung in die "Isoliersation der Psychatrie Heidelberg", und zwar "unter entwürdigenden Umständen". Diese Angaben basieren angeblich auf einer Sprachnachricht von Frau Bahner und diese widerspricht der Darstellung weder, noch scheint sie geneigt, diese zu präzisieren - obwohl sie als Anwältin wissen müsste, dass sie keineswegs verhaftet worden ist.
Die Isolierstation einer Psychatrie dient übrigens dazu, Akutfälle von den anderen Patienten fernzuhalten, damit diese nicht aufgeregt werden. Man ist nicht von der Welt isoliert.

Überraschend sachlich zeigt sich der Verfasser der Schilderung in einem Update.


> Offenbar wurde Beate Bahner heute (Dienstag) Mittag aus der Psychiatrie entlassen, ohne ihre Unterstützer davon zu unterreichten. Manches an ihrem Verhalten war und ist irritierend. Hoffentlich wird sich am Mittwoch klären, was an ihrer Geschichte wahr ist - und was nicht.
> 
> Nach einem irritierenden Telefonat mit Beate Bahner und weiteren Infos von Personen aus ihrem Umfeld bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob es richtig war, sich für sie einzusetzen. Wie es scheint, ist sie heute mittag aus der Psychiatrie entlassen worden, hat mich aber beim Telefonat am Nachmittag im Glauben gelassen, sie sei weiterhin gegen ihren Willen eingesperrt.
> 
> ...



Insbesondere dem vorletzten Absatz kann man sich nur anschließen.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Trump will, daß Deutschland mehr zahlt. Ergebnisse:
> Ab 2021: Deutschland zahlt mehr an die NATO | tagesschau.de
> Merkel will mehr Verantwortung in der Nato - WELT
> 
> ...



Ach so. Daran machst du das also fest.
Hört sich interessant an.
Wieso arbeiten wir aber mit Huawei zusammen? Trump will das doch nicht.


----------



## keinnick (16. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und heute ist sie wieder draußen. *Also scheinbar nicht durchgeknallt*, sonst hätte die Profis der Psychiatrie das zu verhindern gewusst.


Das kannst Du ja gerne (erneut) selber beurteilen. s. https://twitter.com/Hartes_Geld/status/1250498352300675073


----------



## Mahoy (16. April 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das kannst Du ja gerne (erneut) selber beurteilen. s. Hartes Geld auf Twitter: "Wird immer seltsamer: Anwaeltin Beate #Bahner behauptet heute ploetzlich, dass ihre gewaltsame Einlieferung in die Klapse eine "Erfindung der rechten Luegenpresse" sei.&#8230; https://t.co/3CBm4T9Asx"



Wenn es um verwirrte Menschen geht, tut es mir irgendwie weh, in der Sache recht zu behalten.

Das Schlimmste jedoch ist, dass die Aufregung über ihren Kurzaufenthalt in der Psychatrie innerhalb des hysterisch-hirnentkernten Fanclubs von Frau Bahner die eigentlich ratsame psychologische Betreuung und Behandlung erschweren, wenn nicht komplett verhindern wird. Durch die Falschmeldung und das externe Turbulieren von Verschwörungstheorien ist Frau Bahners Nervenkostüm noch weiter überreizt und es daher ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass sie sich selbst in Behandlung begibt.
Und zwangseinweisen wird sie wohl auch niemand, selbst wenn das erforderlich werden sollte, weil das die Verschwörungsspinner natürlich als Bestätigung ihrer Fantastereien auffassen würden.

Ich halte jede Wette, dass es nicht lange dauern wird - wenn es nicht bereits geschehen ist -, bis irgendwelche Vollpfosten die Mär in Umlauf bringen, DIE REGIERUNG hätte Frau Bahner unter Drogen gesetzt, um einen Einweisungsgrund zu schaffen. Der Countdown läuft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2020)

So wie ich das beurteile hat DIE REGIERUNG Frau Bahner unter Drogen gesetzt, nachdem sie in der Psychatrie war. 



Im Ernst, ja, es ist schwer. Die gute Frau diskreditiert sich selber Stück für Stück. So richtig einordnen kann ich das nicht. Wahnvorstellungen sind die einfachste Erklärung, Nichtsdestotrotz ist das Ziel erreicht, niemand redet mehr über den Kern der Sache, es wird noch über Frau Bahner geredet. Die interessiert mich überhaupt nicht. Mich interessiert der juristische Ansatz, dass das Infektionsschutzgesetz die aktuellen Maßgaben nicht hergeben soll. Das muss ich jetzt in Ruhe durchlesen und bewerten. Das dauert. Und dazu muss ich jetzt wohl ein wenig Zeit in Juraforen verbringen. 

_"... Großveranstaltungen sind bis zum 31. August untersagt ..."_
Corona: Merkel und Co. lockern Massnahmen: Diese Geschaefte oeffnen  |  ikz-online.de  |

Das bedeutet im Klartext, bisd August keine Demonstrationen, und da hört der Spaß dann langsam auf. Das sit ein so wesentliches Grundrecht, dass es nicht auf Willkür ausgehebelt werden kann. Es geht nicht darum, dass es vernünftig ist, darum geht es ncihtm es geht um die Frage, wie man es in Einklang mit dem Infektionsschutzgesetz bringen will. Und wie gesatz, bevor ich dazu eine Meinung habe, muss ich mich erst einmal einlesen.

Und dann werden Demontrationen mit Konzepten eingereicht, die mit dem Infektionsschutzgesetz in Einklang sind. Und das sehe ich, was passieren wird.


----------



## seahawk (16. April 2020)

Eine Großveranstaltung hat ein kommerzielles Interesse und ist keine Demonstration. Eine Demonstration ist nie eine Veranstaltung, das ist eine ganz andere Genehmigungsschiene.


----------



## Mahoy (16. April 2020)

Das Gute ist, dass Frau Bahner zwar letztendlich mit eine der fragwürdigsten, aber keineswegs wichtigste und schon gar nicht einzige Kritikerin ist. Ich würde daher diese teils absurde, teils traurige Episode auch gar nicht überbewerten; denn der Diskurs wurde schon vorher und wird nach wie vor geführt - und zwar auf einem Level, auf dem man ihn ernst nehmen kann und sollte.

Grundsätzlich finde ich es etwas befremdlich, wenn Freiheitsrechte auf die Versammlungsfreiheit reduziert werden. Würden sich jetzt auf den Straßen Tote stapeln und Ärzte mit Pestmasken durch die Städte wandern, würde niemand die Einschränkungen zu einem Politikum machen. Das Problem ist also eher die Wahrnehmung der Gefahr, aufgrund derer es nun Einschränkungen gibt.

Wir haben heutzutage - unter normalen Bedingungen als Ergänzung, in der Krise als Ersatz - für Massenzusammenkünfte das Internet. Wir können übergangsweise intensiver mit Petitionen arbeiten, wir können aber auch ganze Großkundgebungen per offener Live-Schaltung durchführen. Wir können uns darüber auch verabreden, dass jeder, der sich öffentlich für eine Sache positionieren will, zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit vor die eigene Tür tritt (und dabei den Abstand einhält) oder permament ein gemeinsames Symbol aus dem Fenster hängen lässt, und so weiter und so fort.
Aber was geschieht stattdessen? Die Leute nutzen dieses Werkzeug nur dafür, sich darüber dass Maul zu zerreißen, dass es keine Demos gibt, zu denen erfahrungsgemäß selbst ohne Krise ohnehin nur ein Bruchteil der Großsprecher erschienen wäre. Der Einsatz für oder gegen Inhalte rückt gegenüber dem Protest gegen Einschränkungen in den Hintergrund.

Kurz, wir können so viel tun, aber wir konzentrieren uns seltsamerweise auf das, was wir gerade mal - und zwar aus gutem Grund - nicht können. 
Das halte ich wiederum für bedenklich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Kurz, wir können so viel tun,.


Ich kann aber nicht einkaufen gehen. Alles, was ich machen wollte, ist gestoppt, weil entsprechende Geschäfte geschlossen sind. Es bleiben nur Onlinegeschäfte, dazu müsste ich aber genau wissen, was ich brauche. Ich muss Sachen aber in der Regel anfassen und visuell bewerten, ob sie in das Konzept passen.

Könnte man, um wieder zum Thema zu kommen, im Rahmen des Infektionsschutzgesetzes z.B. mit Blick auf den Iran sagen 
"Deutsche kauft nicht bei_ (beliebiges Land einsetzen)_"

Es mag jetzt wieder bei einigen einen Handschlag vor den Kopf erzeugen, aber sich sehe ganz kleine Schritte unserer Regierenden, die mich gerade minimal beunruhigen. Nicht sonderlich viel, aber so ein klitze kleines bisschen.


----------



## Mahoy (16. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich kann aber nicht einkaufen gehen.



Das Konsum ein verfassungsmäßig gesichertes Freiheitsrecht wäre, muss mir im Staatsbürgerkundeunterricht entgangen sein, gleiches gilt ...



> Alles, was ich machen wollte, ist gestoppt, weil entsprechende Geschäfte geschlossen sind. Es bleiben nur Onlinegeschäfte, dazu müsste ich aber genau wissen, was ich brauche. Ich muss Sachen aber in der Regel anfassen und visuell bewerten, ob sie in das Konzept passen.



... für den gewohnten Komfort beim Konsum.



> Könnte man, um wieder zum Thema zu kommen, im Rahmen des Infektionsschutzgesetzes z.B. mit Blick auf den Iran sagen
> "Deutsche kauft nicht bei_ (beliebiges Land einsetzen)_"



Das bundesdeutsche Infektionsschutzgesetz gibt es schon ein wenig länger als SARS-COV-2 und regelt meines Wissens keine Verkaufsverbote bei bestimmten Ethnien und oder Religionsgemeinschaften aufgrund einer völkischen Ideologie, sondern vielmehr Handelsbeschränkungen bzw. Warnhinweise für Länder, bei denen durch einen Warentransfer begründetermaßen mit höheren Infektionsrisiken zu rechnen ist.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Daran machst du das also fest.
> Hört sich interessant an.
> Wieso arbeiten wir aber mit Huawei zusammen? Trump will das doch nicht.


Darüber ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen:
Bericht: Bundesregierung liegt Beweis fuer Huawei-Kooperation mit Geheimdienst vor - WELT

Und wer sonst sollte das 5G-Netz hier aufbauen?

Merkel hat überdies kein Recht, festzulegen, wer der legitime Präsident eines anderen Landes ist. Guaido ist es nicht. Er berief sich auf einen Verfassungsartikel. Maduro hätte aufgehört, sein Amt wahrzunehmen. Und selbst, wenn das stimmen würde und er sich zurecht hat vom Parlament zum Interimspräsidenten ausrufen lassen, so hätte er innerhalb von 30 Tagen Neuwahlen ausrufen müssen. Hat er nicht.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Darüber ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen:
> Bericht: Bundesregierung liegt Beweis fuer Huawei-Kooperation mit Geheimdienst vor - WELT



Och nee -- was der US Geheimdienst schon alles vorgelegt hat. 



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Merkel hat überdies kein Recht, festzulegen, wer der legitime Präsident eines anderen Landes ist.



Wo macht sie das denn?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Och nee -- was der US Geheimdienst schon alles vorgelegt hat.


Es ist natürlich nur Makulatur, US-Unternehmen sind verpflichtet, der US-Regierung jede gewünschte Information zu übermitteln.
Aber ob da nun was dran ist oder nicht, welche Alternativen hat die Bundesregierung schon?




Threshold schrieb:


> Wo macht sie das denn?


Ich habe dir nicht umsonst einen entsprechenden Link zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> US-Unternehmen sind verpflichtet, der US-Regierung jede gewünschte Information zu übermitteln.



Wo steht das denn?



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ich habe dir nicht umsonst einen entsprechenden Link zur Verfügung gestellt.



Welcher Link?
Merkel steht es völlig frei eine Regierung anzuerkennen oder nicht.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo steht das denn?


Irgendwo in den US-Gesetzen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Welcher Link?


Merkel: Guaido legitimer Interimspraesident - Rasch Wahlen ausrufen - FOCUS Online




Threshold schrieb:


> Merkel steht es völlig frei eine Regierung anzuerkennen oder nicht.


Unsinn. Es gibt das sogenannte Internationale Recht. Niemand darf einfach irgendjemanden gegen sämtliche Prinzipien als Präsidenten anerkennen bzw Wahlen vorschreiben. Sowas geht nur in undemokratischen Regimen. Stell dir mal vor, Trump würde mich morgen als deutschen Kanzler anerkennen 
Dann müßte Merkel das ja auch tun


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Irgendwo in den US-Gesetzen.



Ja, genau.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Unsinn. Es gibt das sogenannte Internationale Recht. Niemand darf einfach irgendjemanden gegen sämtliche Prinzipien als Präsidenten anerkennen bzw Wahlen vorschreiben. Sowas geht nur in undemokratischen Regimen. Stell dir mal vor, Trump würde mich morgen als deutschen Kanzler anerkennen
> Dann müßte Merkel das ja auch tun



Nö.
Und natürlich kann Trump die deutsche Regierung nicht anerkennen. Ändert aber eben nichts daran, dass Deutschland eine Regierung hat.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, genau.


Software-Konzern: Microsoft nimmt Daten-Klage gegen US-Regierung zurueck - cio.de





Threshold schrieb:


> Nö.
> Und natürlich kann Trump die deutsche Regierung nicht anerkennen. Ändert aber eben nichts daran, dass Deutschland eine Regierung hat.


Trump kann die Beziehungen zu Deutschland einstellen, aber kann nicht irgendjemanden als Gegenpräsidenten anerkennen oder Wahlen für ein anderes Land anberaumen.

"In einer bedeutenden, allgemein anerkannten Deklaration hat sich 1970 die UN-Generalversammlung auf die folgende Definition geeinigt: "Alle Staaten genießen souveräne Gleichheit. Sie haben dieselben Rechte und Pflichten und sind gleichberechtigte Mitglieder der internationalen Gemeinschaft, ungeachtet aller Unterschiede wirtschaftlicher, gesellschaftlicher, politischer oder anderer Natur." Weiter heißt es: "Jeder Staat hat die Pflicht, die Rechtspersönlichkeit der anderen Staaten zu respektieren. Die territoriale Integrität und politische Unabhängigkeit jedes Staates sind unverletzlich. Jeder Staat hat das Recht, seine politische, gesellschaftliche, wirtschaftliche und kulturelle Ordnung frei zu wählen und zu entwickeln." 
Die souveraene Gleichheit der Staaten - ein angefochtenes Grundprinzip des Voelkerrechts | APuZ


----------



## Mahoy (16. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Trump kann die Beziehungen zu Deutschland einstellen, aber kann nicht irgendjemanden als Gegenpräsidenten anerkennen



Doch, das könnte er. Und hierzulande könnte komplett ignoriert werden, wen Trump anerkennt oder nicht.
Die einseitige Anerkennung von Staatsoberhäuptern durch Dritte ist *kein* international verbindlicher Rechtsakt, sondern hat allenfalls Einfluss auf die Beziehungen der unmittelbar betroffenen Staaten.

In diesem Fall stimmten die Sichtweise unserer Regierung (Nicht gleichbedeutend mit der Meinung der gesamten deutschen Bevölkerung ...) mit jener der US-Regierung überein - daraus kann man jedoch keine Abhängigkeit ableiten.
Ich stimme ja mit dir auch in einigen wenigen Punkten überein, obwohl ich dich ansonsten für etwas halte, was ich aufgrund der Forenregeln nicht schreiben darf und mir ganz gewiss nichts von dir vorschreiben lassen würde. 

Du solltest dir ohnehin vielmehr Gedanken darüber machen, warum unsere angeblich linksversiffte Regierung sich in dieser Sache ausgerechnet gegen den linken Kandidaten positioniert hat 



> oder Wahlen für ein anderes Land anberaumen.



"Fordern" ist nicht "anberaunen" ...



> "In einer bedeutenden, allgemein anerkannten Deklaration hat sich 1970 die UN-Generalversammlung auf die folgende Definition geeinigt: "Alle Staaten genießen souveräne Gleichheit. Sie haben dieselben Rechte und Pflichten und sind gleichberechtigte Mitglieder der internationalen Gemeinschaft, ungeachtet aller Unterschiede wirtschaftlicher, gesellschaftlicher, politischer oder anderer Natur." Weiter heißt es: "Jeder Staat hat die Pflicht, die Rechtspersönlichkeit der anderen Staaten zu respektieren. Die territoriale Integrität und politische Unabhängigkeit jedes Staates sind unverletzlich. Jeder Staat hat das Recht, seine politische, gesellschaftliche, wirtschaftliche und kulturelle Ordnung frei zu wählen und zu entwickeln."



... und eine Deklaration ist kein rechtsverbindliches Dokument.

Und selbst wenn es eins wäre, sollte einem doch der offenkundige Widerspruch zwischen "Jeder Staat hat die Pflicht, die Rechtspersönlichkeit der anderen Staaten zu respektieren." und "Die territoriale Integrität und politische Unabhängigkeit jedes Staates sind unverletzlich." ins Auge stechen. Wenn nämlich die unverletzlich-unabhängige Politik eines Staates beinhaltet, die Rechtspersönlichkeit anderer Staaten eben *nicht* zu respektieren, muss der angestrebte Idealzustand gegen die politische Realität bestehen. Und wie das aussieht, solltest selbst du ja bei der einen oder anderen UN-Sitzung schon einmal beobachtet haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. April 2020)

Dokumentation von arte darüber wie Corona dem Chinesischen Staat geholfen hat die Komplettüberwachung der Bürger noch auszuweiten & zu verbessern:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LhiA-uTQ5j0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Doch, das könnte er. Und hierzulande könnte komplett ignoriert werden, wen Trump anerkennt oder nicht.
> Die einseitige Anerkennung von Staatsoberhäuptern durch Dritte ist *kein* international verbindlicher Rechtsakt, sondern hat allenfalls Einfluss auf die Beziehungen der unmittelbar betroffenen Staaten.


Doch, das ist rechtsverbindlich. Die internationalen Rechtskörper sind kein Späßchen. Im Falle der USA geht diese "Anerkennung" der eigenen Marionette mit erheblichen Einschränkungen für das ganze Volk einher. Niemand, der in den USA noch Geschäfte machen will, darf in oder mit Venezuela Geschäfte machen. Venezuela ist vom internationalen Handel und Geldfluß ausgeschlossen.
In der Theorie müßten die Vereinten Nationen, notfalls militärisch, gegen jede Verletzung des Internationalen Rechts vorgehen. Und hier ist der springende Punkt, eben diese Rolle mißbrauchen die USA, um ihre Raubzüge und Regime Changes als Befreiungen zu tarnen und alle Steigbügelhalter stimmen mit ein. In der UN stimmen die Mitgliedsstaaten über Sichtweisen und Maßnahmen ab. 




Mahoy schrieb:


> In diesem Fall stimmten die Sichtweise unserer Regierung (Nicht gleichbedeutend mit der Meinung der gesamten deutschen Bevölkerung ...) mit jener der US-Regierung überein - daraus kann man jedoch keine Abhängigkeit ableiten.


Es ist doch überall das Gleiche. In Syrien ist die Bundesregierung auf Seiten islamistischer "Rebellen", in der Ukraine auf Seiten der putschenden Nazis, in Venezuela auf Seiten der Rechtsradikalen "Opposition". Immer auf der Seite, die Washington vorgibt, und sei es der Teufel selbst.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich stimme ja mit dir auch in einigen wenigen Punkten überein, obwohl ich dich ansonsten für etwas halte, was ich aufgrund der Forenregeln nicht schreiben darf und mir ganz gewiss nichts von dir vorschreiben lassen würde.


So war es auch bei Trump. Merkel am wettern, Gabriel am wettern, usw. Doch alles nur Show, brav halten sie ihm die Steigbügel.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Du solltest dir ohnehin vielmehr Gedanken darüber machen, warum unsere angeblich linksversiffte Regierung sich in dieser Sache ausgerechnet gegen den linken Kandidaten positioniert hat


Der Ami hats so vorgegeben, darum. Da kann Maduro noch so sehr die Werte vertreten und leben, die hier vorgebetet werden, der Tenor aus Washington ist der Tenor aus Berlin.




Mahoy schrieb:


> "Fordern" ist nicht "anberaunen" ...


Wenns mit Drohungen einhergeht, schon.





Mahoy schrieb:


> ... und eine Deklaration ist kein rechtsverbindliches Dokument.
> 
> Und selbst wenn es eins wäre, sollte einem doch der offenkundige Widerspruch zwischen "Jeder Staat hat die Pflicht, die Rechtspersönlichkeit der anderen Staaten zu respektieren." und "Die territoriale Integrität und politische Unabhängigkeit jedes Staates sind unverletzlich." ins Auge stechen. Wenn nämlich die unverletzlich-unabhängige Politik eines Staates beinhaltet, die Rechtspersönlichkeit anderer Staaten eben *nicht* zu respektieren, muss der angestrebte Idealzustand gegen die politische Realität bestehen. Und wie das aussieht, solltest selbst du ja bei der einen oder anderen UN-Sitzung schon einmal beobachtet haben.


Venezuela bedrängt und bedroht keine anderen Länder.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Da kann Maduro noch so sehr die Werte vertreten und leben, die hier vorgebetet werden



Welche Werte sind das denn?


----------



## Mahoy (17. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Doch, das ist rechtsverbindlich.



Noch einmal: Es ist für für Venezuela und für Drittstaaten *nicht* rechtsverbindlich.
Venezuela kann es rechtlich (!) gänzlich rektalpassant sein, wen Burger King Trump of USA, Kanzlerin Merkel von Deutschland und Herzogin von Schlummerland oder Pipi-Langstrumpf aus Taka-Tuka-Land gerne als Präsidenten in Venezuela hätten.
Auch für Drittstaaten gibt es keinerlei rechtliche (!) Verpflichtung, der Anerkennung durch die USA zu folgen. Das gilt ebenso für Deutschland.

Das gewisse Nationen beispielsweise wirtschaftlichen Druck ausüben oder Anreize bieten können, damit andere Länder der Linie folgen, ist eine ganz andere Baustelle, da auch dies kein Rechtsakt darstellt. Es ist nämlich, diplomatische Schönrederei beiseite, nichts anderes als Erpressung und Bestechung udn hat mit Recht nichts zu tun.



> Es ist doch überall das Gleiche. In Syrien ist die Bundesregierung auf Seiten islamistischer "Rebellen", in der Ukraine auf Seiten der putschenden Nazis, in Venezuela auf Seiten der Rechtsradikalen "Opposition". Immer auf der Seite, die Washington vorgibt, und sei es der Teufel selbst.



Abgesehen davon, dass die politischen Fronten weder in Syrien, noch in der Ukraine, noch in Venezuela so schön sauber sind, wie du es vermutlich mal wieder von RT eingeflößt bekommen hast: Ist dir ist noch nie der Gedanke gekommen, dass das - ungeachtet dessen, wie man nun dazu steht - auch ganz souveräne Entscheidungen der deutschen Regierung sein könnten, die sich aus politischen Interessen ergeben, die in diesen Fällen weitestgehend mit denen der USA übereinstimmen?

Es geht *immer* um die jeweilige Interessenlage. Beispielsweise haben die Bundesregierung und die US-Regierung absolut gegenläufige Interessen, was die Bezugsquellen für Gas angeht, und daher kommt Deutschland in diesem Punkt mit Russland zusammen, nicht mit den USA.



> Der Ami hats so vorgegeben, darum. Da kann Maduro noch so sehr die Werte vertreten und leben, die hier vorgebetet werden, der Tenor aus Washington ist der Tenor aus Berlin.



Die ausgeschmückte Wiederholung einer soeben widerlegten Behauptung ist kein Fortschritt.
Deutschland teilt einfach keine Werte mit einem Linksautokraten an der Spitze Venezuelas, verspricht sich jedoch Vorteile von einem moderaten (hier: sozialdemokratischen) Gegenkandidaten. Wäre der Gegenkandidat ein Radikaler aus dem genau gegenüberliegenden Lager gewesen, hätte sich die Bundesregierung nicht für Maduro ausgesprochen, sondern sich einfach gar nicht dazu positioniert.

Man muss sich hier über die konkreten Beweggründe im Klaren sein: Für Deutschland ist Guaido der nahezu ideale Kandidat, weil er als kleinster gemeinsamer Nenner alle die politischen Strömungen Venezuelas in Frage kommt und weltaufgeschlossen ist. Die USA haben an sich wenig Liebe für Guaidos Linie, wollen aber hauptsächlich Maduro loswerden, weshalb sie den Herausforderer anerkennen ...

... was wiederum eher ein Bärendienst für selbigen ist, weil er dadurch realpolitisch nichts gewinnt, aber Maduro ein Argument geliefert bekommt, Guaido bei der venezolanischen Linken zu diskreditieren, weil die USA dort als stramm rechts gilt. Die Anerkennung durch Deutschland hingegen haftet dieser Makel nicht an, wir werden nämlich in Venezuela weitestgehend als moderat-mittig wahrgenommen.

Internationale Politik ist etwas zu sperrig, um sie in deine doch recht beengten Schubladen zu quetschen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Auch für Drittstaaten gibt es keinerlei rechtliche (!) Verpflichtung, der Anerkennung durch die USA zu folgen. Das gilt ebenso für Deutschland.


Hat auch keiner behauptet. Hör doch auf, Unsinn zu unterstellen, um dann irgendwas beleidigendes zu posten. Das belegt nur, daß du im Grunde unfähig bist außerhalb einer homogenen Umgebung zu diskutieren. Wärst du Kanzler, würden die Straflager wie Pilze aus dem Boden schießen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Hat auch keiner behauptet. Hör doch auf, Unsinn zu unterstellen, um dann irgendwas beleidigendes zu posten. Das belegt nur, daß du im Grunde unfähig bist außerhalb einer homogenen Umgebung zu diskutieren. Wärst du Kanzler, würden die Straflager wie Pilze aus dem Boden schießen.



Die inhaltliche Kurve zwischen Anfang und Ende deines Beitrags muss man sich mal genussvoll auf der sprichwörtlichen Zunge zergehen lassen


----------



## Mahoy (17. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Hat auch keiner behauptet.



Hallo "keiner", wie geht's uns denn heute?


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Doch, das ist rechtsverbindlich. Die internationalen Rechtskörper sind kein Späßchen.








> Hör doch auf, *Unsinn zu unterstellen*, um dann *irgendwas beleidigendes zu posten*. Das belegt nur, daß du im Grunde *unfähig* bist außerhalb einer homogenen Umgebung zu diskutieren. Wärst du Kanzler, würden die Straflager wie Pilze aus dem Boden schießen.



Keine Sorge, ich erwarte nicht ernstlich, dass du den eskalierenden Widerspruch erkennst, den ich zum besseren Verständnis hervorgehoben habe. Das geschah nur aus Spaß an der Freud'.


----------



## Mahoy (17. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das ist das Gegenteil. Merkels Souveränität wird durch diese internationalen Rechtskörper garantiert, nicht beschnitten.



Diese neuerliche Verdrehung würde womöglich sogar funktionieren, wenn nicht jeder nachlesen könnte, was tatsächlich in den vorherigen Beiträgen geschrieben wurde. Ich rekapituliere zur allgemeinen Erleichterung:



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es gibt das sogenannte Internationale Recht. Niemand darf einfach irgendjemanden gegen sämtliche Prinzipien als Präsidenten anerkennen bzw Wahlen vorschreiben. Sowas geht nur in undemokratischen Regimen. Stell dir mal vor, Trump würde mich morgen als deutschen Kanzler anerkennen
> Dann müßte Merkel das ja auch tun





Threshold schrieb:


> Nö.
> Und natürlich kann Trump die deutsche Regierung nicht anerkennen. Ändert aber eben nichts daran, dass Deutschland eine Regierung hat.





Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Trump kann die Beziehungen zu Deutschland einstellen, aber kann nicht irgendjemanden als Gegenpräsidenten anerkennen oder Wahlen für ein anderes Land anberaumen.





Mahoy schrieb:


> Doch, das könnte er. Und hierzulande könnte komplett ignoriert werden, wen Trump anerkennt oder nicht.
> Die einseitige Anerkennung von Staatsoberhäuptern durch Dritte ist *kein* international verbindlicher Rechtsakt, sondern hat allenfalls Einfluss auf die Beziehungen der unmittelbar betroffenen Staaten.





Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Doch, das ist rechtsverbindlich. Die internationalen Rechtskörper sind kein Späßchen.





Mahoy schrieb:


> Noch einmal: Es ist für für Venezuela und für Drittstaaten *nicht* rechtsverbindlich.
> Venezuela kann es rechtlich (!) gänzlich rektalpassant sein, wen Burger King Trump of USA, Kanzlerin Merkel von Deutschland und Herzogin von Schlummerland oder Pipi-Langstrumpf aus Taka-Tuka-Land gerne als Präsidenten in Venezuela hätten.
> Auch für Drittstaaten gibt es keinerlei rechtliche (!) Verpflichtung, der Anerkennung durch die USA zu folgen. Das gilt ebenso für Deutschland.





Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Hat auch keiner behauptet.




Das restliche passiv-aggressive Geblubber würdige ich keiner Antwort, da es nicht zum Thema gehört.
Ich kann allerdings nicht für die Moderatoren sprechen, die sich womöglich am exzessiven Gebrauch des Wortes "Troll" stören werden.


----------



## Mahoy (18. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ist alles kohärent. Du argumentierst jetzt also, daß das internationale Recht Merkel berechtigt, über das Geschick anderer Länder zu bestimmen? Was soll das für eine Souveränität sein? Souveränität beschränkt sich auf die eigenen vier Wände, aber du schaltest ja wieder auf dumm, Diskussion sinnlos.





Mahoy schrieb:


> Noch einmal: Es ist für für Venezuela und für Drittstaaten *nicht* rechtsverbindlich.
> Venezuela kann es rechtlich (!) gänzlich rektalpassant sein, wen Burger King Trump of USA, Kanzlerin Merkel von Deutschland und Herzogin von Schlummerland oder Pipi-Langstrumpf aus Taka-Tuka-Land gerne als Präsidenten in Venezuela hätten.
> Auch für Drittstaaten gibt es keinerlei rechtliche (!) Verpflichtung, der Anerkennung durch die USA zu folgen. Das gilt ebenso für Deutschland.



Gegen Lese- und Verständnisschwächen kämpfen selbst die Götter vergebens.

Du solltest erst einmal deine eigene Beiträge noch einmal lesen und klaffende Erinnerungslücken schließen.
Und dann ganz, gaaanz langsam die Beiträge aller, die dir geantwortet haben.

Falls das zu einem Ergebnis führt, können wir die Diskussion gerne fortsetzen, aber ich bin nicht bereits, deine offenkundig verschobene Wahrnehmung zu füttern.
Es ist durchaus möglich, dass du tatsächlich etwas anderes *meintest*, aber da hier niemand in deinen Kopf schauen kann - oder will - müssen wir mit dem arbeiten, was du geschrieben hast.

Dies gilt insbesondere, weil ich allmählich den Verdacht hege, dass deine eigentliche Absicht darin besteht, das Thema dieses Threads zu zerfasern und dafür auch nicht davor zurückschreckst, dich dümmer zu stellen als du bist.

Daher: Meinerseits Ende, bis etwas Substanzielles und vorzugsweise Kohärentes von dir kommt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Na, Gott sei Dank. Bin das vorkauen auch satt und auch das landet im falschen Hals. Dann bejubel du linker US-Gegner halt deine US-Marionette



Was ist denn die Alternative zu Trump?
Dass die ihre Schulden nicht mehr bezahlen wollen ist klar.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Außenpolitik der USA wird durch einen Wechsel des Präsidenten offenbar nicht beeinflußt. Von daher ist es egal, wer dort regiert.
> Das kann z.B. sehen, daß der Al-Qaeda und ISIS-Terror schon unter Bush geplant worden ist. Unter Obama haben die Islamisten-Horden dann ihren Höhepunkt erreicht, jedoch wurden sie dann weggebombt. Auch Trump beschäftigt weiterhin islamistische "Rebellen", auch wenn diese jetzt beginnen, ihm***



Erzählst du uns als nächstes auch noch das die Hamas eigentlich ein offizieller Bestandteil der israelischen Politik ist und von ihr finanziert wird? 



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Diese ganze ******* ist also offizielle US-Politik, samt ISIS, al-Qaeda, ihrem globalen Terror und allen anderen Konsequenzen.



Man bekommt es schon nicht hin zu verhindern das Whistleblower wesentlich leichter zu verbergende Verbrechen von US-Soldaten aus dem Irak an die Öffentlichkeit bringen, auffliegt das der Vorwand des Bush-Regime, bzgl. der Massenvernichtungswaffen an das irakische Regime, nur gefälscht gewesen ist, oder ein wirklich offizielles absolutes Top-Secret Projekt wie das Manhatan Projekt noch vor Fertigstellung in die Hände der UDSSR gelangen konnte, aber eine solche Strategie der US-Regierung geht natürlich problemlos durch, ohne das es in der Öffentlichkeit für Aufsehn sorgt, schon klar, wo ist eigentlich mein Aluhut?


----------



## seahawk (18. April 2020)

Wer die Medien kontrolliert, kontrolliert die Wahrheit und den Rest erledigen die Systemschafe, die jede freie Berichterstattung als Fakenews und Verschwörungstheorie abtun.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer die Medien kontrolliert, kontrolliert die Wahrheit und den Rest erledigen die Systemschafe, die jede freie Berichterstattung als Fakenews und Verschwörungstheorie abtun.


Das klingt erst einmal sinnvoll, wenn ich mir Zeitungen seit 1871 anschaue, sind es wirklich wenige Dinge, die aufgedeckt wurden.  Es gibt, und das vergessen viele, merklich mehr. Bücher, wissenschaftliche Arbeiten, Bürgerinitiativen, Demonstrationen,  etc. Wann hast Du das letzte mal mit Jugendlichen und Studenten länger gesprochen. Ich mache das fast täglich, gut, seit ein paar Wochen nicht, was diese Menschen aber aus Facebook und Youtube für Informationen ziehen und wem sie Glauben schenken, ist erschreckend.

Viel schlimmer, und ich schrieb es schon, ist für mich, dass immer mehr komplett erstunkene und erlogene wissenschaftliche Arbeiten verbreiten werden oder welche, mit massiven methodischen Fehlern bis hin zu hingebogenen Daten, siehe dazu als besten Beispiel die Angst um Cholesterin und die unsägliche Studien dazu. Und in dem Bereich dulden wir sogar eine "Zensur", weil der Peer Review nix anderes ist. Stell Dir einmal vor, wir würden einen Peer Review für Nachrichten Magazine einführen. Ein Traum, oder ein Alptraum?

 Ich würde es einen Traum nennen. Stell Dir Nachrichtenmagazine vor, deren Berichte von unabhängigen Professoren in Gänze gehört und bewertet werden. Aber gerade die Medien verbieten selbst den Befragten, Einfluss auf das über sie verbreitete zu haben. So entstehen Gerüchtemaschinen, nichts anderes sind Zeitungen. Es sind Ablenkungswaffen, es ist Brot und Spiele fürs Volk.

Wir leben in Zeiten, in denen alles gefälscht werden kann, gerade im Bereich Videos. Was taugt heute vor Gericht noch ein Video? Was taugen Genanalysen, wenn Menschen wir ich ihre Taten mit den Haaren fremder Menschen tarnen. Einmal beim Friseur eine handvoll Haare mitgenommen, am besten vom Polizisten oder Richter um die Ecke, und man hat genug, um ein Lebenlang falsche Fährten zu legen.

Es ist darum so schwer zwischen "Richtig" und "Falsch" zu bewerten. Du darfs Dich nicht der Illusion hingegeben, dass man gut gemachte Fälschungen herausbekommt. Aber je mehr wir mit falschen Blödsinn berieselt werden, umso mehr entgehen und ernsthaft fragwürde Dinge der oberen zehntausend.


----------



## Mahoy (18. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Rußlands Coronahilfe für Italien vergewaltigt, entstellt, verzerrt und dementiert in einer vom Steuerzahler finanzierten Lügenshow:
> Falsche Helden - Wie Russland versucht, mit Corona die EU zu spalten  | rbb
> 
> Diese Hetze ist der Grund für euer absurdes Verhalten.



Dieser Logik folgend wäre die vom russischen Steuerzahler bezahlte Propaganda der Grund für dein absurdes Verhalten?



Hypothese: Verruckt-Birdmans Schema ist in *jedem* Thread und bei *jedem* Thema, an dem er sich beteiligt, grundlegend dasselbe:


Spoiler



1.) Er spuckt irgend eine tendenziöse Behauptung in die Runde. Manchmal mit einem Link zu RT Deutschland oder zu irgendwelchen obskuren Youtube-Kanälen, Blogs und einschlägigen Schwachsinnsaggregatoren versehen, manchmal auch zu an sich seriösen Quellen - die dann allerdings nicht das unterstützen, was er gerade behauptet, sondern sich bestenfalls vage mit der selben Thematik beschäftigen.

2.) Im wird von mindestens einer Person - in der Regel von mehreren - widersprochen, i.d.R. gestützt von überprüfbaren Fakten aus vertrauenswürdigen Quellen.

3. a) Er zweifelt diese Quellen an, weil diese angeblich von der Bundesregierung, den USA etc. gesteuert werden.
3. b) Oder er behauptet, er hätte das gar nicht so geschrieben bzw. gemeint.
3. c) Und/oder er tituliert seine Gesprächspartner bereits an dieser Stelle sinngemäß als "indoktrinierte Marionetten der USA" (Variationen möglich).

4.) Optional: Er bekommt weitere Quellen genannt, die unmöglich unter dem von ihm unterstellten Einfluss stehen können.

5.) Er tituliert seine Gesprächspartner sinngemäß als "indoktrinierte Marionetten der USA" (Variationen möglich).

6.) Jegliche weitere Fortsetzung der Diskussion ist eine Wiederholung der Punkte 1 bis 5.

Basis ist die Untersuchung zahlreicher jüngerer Diskussionsverläufe mit Verruckt-Birdmans Beteiligung.
Berücksichtigt wurden dabei Diskussionsverläufe mit und ohne meine Mitwirkung; aufgrund ersterer räume hiermit explizit ein, nicht 100%ig neutral zu sein.
Korrigiert mich daher bitte, sollte ich grundsätzlich falsch liegen.


----------



## Poulton (18. April 2020)

"Arbeitest" du jetzt für zwei, seit schaffe89 hier nicht mehr rumgallopieren darf?


----------



## Kelemvor (18. April 2020)

Fällt ein Account weg müssen die anderen halt öfter posten.


----------



## Mahoy (18. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Hör doch mit deinen Lügen auf.



Pozhaluysta, posle vas!


----------



## Poulton (18. April 2020)

&#1053;&#1072; &#1079;&#1076;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1100;&#1077;


----------



## Mahoy (18. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ich lüge aber nicht. Wenn du meinst, Merkel sei keine Marionette, dann kannst du es auch ohne dieses Theater kundtun.



Nechego na zerkalo penjatj, koli rozha kriva, towarischtsch ...


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ich lüge aber nicht. Wenn du meinst, Merkel sei keine Marionette, dann kannst du es auch ohne dieses Theater kundtun.



Aber wo ist der Beleg?
Wieso bezieht Deutschland dann seine Energieträger aus Russland?
Deiner Logik nach müsste Deutschland dann alles aus den USA beziehen. Dem ist aber nicht so.
Und wieso beteiligt sich Deutschland dann nicht auch an den Kriegseinsätzen der USA? Immerhin waren wir im Irak Krieg nicht dabei.
Wie konnte das denn passieren?

Dass die USA als größte Wirtschaftskraft der Welt eine große Macht besitzt, steht ja außer Frage. Aber Westeuropa hat eine ähnliche Wirtschaftskraft.


----------



## Alreech (18. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dieser Logik folgend wäre die vom russischen Steuerzahler bezahlte Propaganda der Grund für dein absurdes Verhalten?


Vorsicht, nur weil ein Radio und TV Sender von einem Staat finanziert - oder die Finanzierung durch staatliche Gesetze erzwungen wird - muss es sich noch nicht um Propaganda handeln.
Sonst wären die deutsche Welle und die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender in Deutschland ja auch Propaganda...


----------



## Mahoy (18. April 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Vorsicht, nur weil ein Radio und TV Sender von einem Staat finanziert - oder die Finanzierung durch staatliche Gesetze erzwungen wird - muss es sich noch nicht um Propaganda handeln.
> Sonst wären die deutsche Welle und die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender in Deutschland ja auch Propaganda...



Deshalb sagte ich ja, Birdmans (selbstverständlich krummer) Logik folgend.  
Er glaubt ja ernsthaft, wir alle sind von den Lügen des ÖR indoktriniert, während ihm der russische Staatsfunk und irgendwelche VT-Dumpfbacken die Wahrheit sagen ...


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Im Übrigen stand in der Zeitung, das Bush wirtschaftliche Strafmaßnahmen gegen die Verweigerer Deutschland und Frankreich prüft. So sind sie in Washington.



Prüfen kann Bush viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Kommt aber nichts bei raus.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Der hätte durchaus ein paar Sanktionen erlassen können. Die handeln doch auch sonst eigenmächtig und fernab des Internationalen Rechts.



Klar kann Bush Sanktionen erlassen aber welche sollten das denn sein? Steuern rauf auf Deutsche Autos?
Und wir steigern dann die Steuern auf Erdnussbutter?


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2020)

Ändert aber nichts. Amerikaner, die Geld haben, kaufen keine amerikanischen Autos. Daher ist es egal, ob Trump jetzt die Steuern auf Deutsche Autos erhöht oder nicht.
Und Deutschland lebt ja nicht vom Auto. Was Geld bringt, sind Deutsche Maschinen. Die sind weltweit gefragt.


----------



## keinnick (18. April 2020)

Naja, ich glaube die Leute im größten Wirtschaftszweig in Deutschland sehen das ein wenig anders als Du.


----------



## Mahoy (18. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts. Amerikaner, die Geld haben, kaufen keine amerikanischen Autos. Daher ist es egal, ob Trump jetzt die Steuern auf Deutsche Autos erhöht oder nicht.
> Und Deutschland lebt ja nicht vom Auto. Was Geld bringt, sind Deutsche Maschinen. Die sind weltweit gefragt.



Auch Amerikaner, die weniger Geld haben, kaufen gerne deutsche Autos. Und verkauft werden überwiegend Mittelklassewagen und - man glaubt es kaum - Kleinwagen.
Bekannte von mir haben sich aufgrund einer simplen Rechnung für VW entschieden: Kostet in der gleichen Klasse etwas mehr als Ford, hält aber deutlich länger. 
Und es gibt Kleinwagen von VW, mit denen sich die Sprösslinge als Fahranfänger eher lebend erwischen lassen würden als mit Kleinwagen von, sagen wir mal, GM.



keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, ich glaube die Leute im größten Wirtschaftszweig in Deutschland sehen das ein wenig anders als Du.



Die deutschen Autobauer trifft das tatsächlich weniger, da die meisten Fahrzeuge in den USA selbst gefertigt werden. Es trifft tatsächlich eher die Zulieferer von Komponenten, die nicht in den USA produziert werden.

Was übrigens der Witz an Trumps bisherigen diesbezüglichen Manövern ist: Er hat damit die US-Produktion, also auch US-Arbeitsplätze am härtesten getroffen. Aber sein hirnentkernter Fanclub glaubt trotzdem, her hätte es den Snobs in Europa und insbesondere den Krauts so richtig gegeben ...


----------



## Alreech (19. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts. Amerikaner, die Geld haben, kaufen keine amerikanischen Autos. Daher ist es egal, ob Trump jetzt die Steuern auf Deutsche Autos erhöht oder nicht.
> Und Deutschland lebt ja nicht vom Auto. Was Geld bringt, sind Deutsche Maschinen. Die sind weltweit gefragt.


Deutsche die Geld haben kaufen auch keine deutschen Autos, sondern einen Ferrari?
Automobilhersteller in den USA - Marktanteile | Statista


----------



## Alreech (19. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die deutschen Autobauer trifft das tatsächlich weniger, da die meisten Fahrzeuge in den USA selbst gefertigt werden. Es trifft tatsächlich eher die Zulieferer von Komponenten, die nicht in den USA produziert werden.
> 
> Was übrigens der Witz an Trumps bisherigen diesbezüglichen Manövern ist: Er hat damit die US-Produktion, also auch US-Arbeitsplätze am härtesten getroffen. Aber sein hirnentkernter Fanclub glaubt trotzdem, her hätte es den Snobs in Europa und insbesondere den Krauts so richtig gegeben ...


Er schafft damit einen Anreiz für diese Hersteller mehr Komponenten in den USA zu produzieren.

Ist ja nicht so das es keine Hersteller von Komonenten in den USA gibt...
Our company | Bosch in the USA


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Deutsche die Geld haben kaufen auch keine deutschen Autos, sondern einen Ferrari?
> Automobilhersteller in den USA - Marktanteile | Statista



Schick mal die 39€ rüber, damit man die Statistik lesen kann.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Deutsche die Geld haben kaufen auch keine deutschen Autos, sondern einen Ferrari?
> Automobilhersteller in den USA - Marktanteile | Statista



Nö, Leute, die einen Ferrari haben, haben in der Regel auch einen Benz, BWM und Co. in der Garage stehen.
Oder wer fährt täglich mit seinem Ferrari zur Arbeit?


----------



## Mahoy (19. April 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Er schafft damit einen Anreiz für diese Hersteller mehr Komponenten in den USA zu produzieren.
> 
> Ist ja nicht so das es keine Hersteller von Komonenten in den USA gibt...
> Our company | Bosch in the USA



Und diese fertigen auch manches, aber nicht alles. Um mal beim Beispiel zu bleiben: Alle können und/oder dürfen nicht alle Komponenten bauen, weil sie das Know-How und/oder die Lizenz nicht haben. Deshalb nützt es den US-Arbeitnehmern an den Fertigungsstraßen gar nichts, ob irgend ein Komponentenfertiger in den USA vage Anreize verspürt.

Und selbst wenn: Die Fertiger werden nur Komponenten produzieren, wenn es in den USA auch weiterhin beispielsweise Werke von VW gibt, diese auch abnehmen können. Wenn die Trump-Administration die Hürden so lange höher legt, dass es unrentabel wird, zieht sich VW aus den USA zurück, und dann schauen sowohl die Arbeitnehmer an den Fertigungsstrecken als auch bei den lokalen Zulieferern in die Röhre.

Dann können die USA nur noch hoffen, dass die heimischen Autohersteller es irgendwie schaffen, ihre Produktion zu steigern und entsprechende Lieferketten auf-/ausbauen, nachdem sie ihren teilweise haarsträubendenden technischen Rückstand aufgeholt haben. Manche Feen gewähren drei Wünsche, die würde ich an Trumps Stelle dafür aufheben, denn die amerikanische Autoindustrie ist einfach nicht konkurrenzfähig. Selbst in den USA selbst fahren nahezu nur Geringverdiener (und selbst die überlegen sich das dreimal, siehe oben), Behörden und Mitarbeiter der jeweiligen Unternehmen amerikanische Autos und der Rest der Welt interessiert sich mäßig bis gar nicht für US-Fabrikate. Die USA stehen bei den Exporten quasi auf dem letzten Platz der Rangliste ... danach kommen Länder, die man mit der Produktion von Kraftfahrzeugen gemeinhin gar nicht in Verbindung bringt. Zeitgleich sind die USA einer der, gelegentlich sogar *der* größte Importeur von Pkw.


----------



## Sparanus (19. April 2020)

Naja aber sie haben das Apple der Autoindustrie...


----------



## Alreech (20. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und diese fertigen auch manches, aber nicht alles. Um mal beim Beispiel zu bleiben: Alle können und/oder dürfen nicht alle Komponenten bauen, weil sie das Know-How und/oder die Lizenz nicht haben. Deshalb nützt es den US-Arbeitnehmern an den Fertigungsstraßen gar nichts, ob irgend ein Komponentenfertiger in den USA vage Anreize verspürt.
> 
> Und selbst wenn: Die Fertiger werden nur Komponenten produzieren, wenn es in den USA auch weiterhin beispielsweise Werke von VW gibt, diese auch abnehmen können. Wenn die Trump-Administration die Hürden so lange höher legt, dass es unrentabel wird, zieht sich VW aus den USA zurück, und dann schauen sowohl die Arbeitnehmer an den Fertigungsstrecken als auch bei den lokalen Zulieferern in die Röhre.


Know-How lässt sich einkaufen.
Und wenn sich VW aus den USA zurück zieht gibt es für die anderen Automobilhersteller in den USA mehr Marktanteil und Fachkräfte die sie anwerben können.
Ich halt die Chance übrigens für größer das die deutsche Autoindustrie gewaltig schrumpft als das sich VW (und Daimler, und BMW,..) aus dem USA als Produktionsstandort zurück ziehen, allein schon wegen den CO2 Vorgaben für den Flottenverbrauch in Europa und den steigenden Energiekosten.



> Dann können die USA nur noch hoffen, dass die heimischen Autohersteller es irgendwie schaffen, ihre Produktion zu steigern und entsprechende Lieferketten auf-/ausbauen, nachdem sie ihren teilweise haarsträubendenden technischen Rückstand aufgeholt haben.


Ja, und genau diese Produktionssteigerung und den Abbau des technischen Rückstand ist Teil von Trumps Wahlversprechen.
Was soll sonst die Alternative sein?
Alle Konsumgüter aus China importieren, und an sonsten nur Hollywoodfilme, Pornos, Software, Weizen & Mais produzieren? 



> Manche Feen gewähren drei Wünsche, die würde ich an Trumps Stelle dafür aufheben, denn die amerikanische Autoindustrie ist einfach nicht konkurrenzfähig. Selbst in den USA selbst fahren nahezu nur Geringverdiener (und selbst die überlegen sich das dreimal, siehe oben), Behörden und Mitarbeiter der jeweiligen Unternehmen amerikanische Autos und der Rest der Welt interessiert sich mäßig bis gar nicht für US-Fabrikate. Die USA stehen bei den Exporten quasi auf dem letzten Platz der Rangliste ... danach kommen Länder, die man mit der Produktion von Kraftfahrzeugen gemeinhin gar nicht in Verbindung bringt. Zeitgleich sind die USA einer der, gelegentlich sogar *der* größte Importeur von Pkw.


Warum soll es die Amis interessieren wieviele Autos sie exportieren?
Genau weil sie soviel importieren während bei den eigenen klassischen Automobilstandorte Massenarbeitslosigkeit herrscht ergibt es Sinn die eigene Produktion zu verbessern und die Arbeitsplätze in Detroit zu schaffen.


----------



## Mahoy (20. April 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Know-How lässt sich einkaufen.



Allerdings nur, wenn der Besitzer desselben geneigt ist, es zu verkaufen. Und jemand, den man gerade in den Hintern getreten hat, ist ... nun ja, da eher nicht so geneigt.



> Ich halt die Chance übrigens für größer das die deutsche Autoindustrie gewaltig schrumpft als das sich VW (und Daimler, und BMW,..) aus dem USA als Produktionsstandort zurück ziehen, allein schon wegen den CO2 Vorgaben für den Flottenverbrauch in Europa und den steigenden Energiekosten.



Von den lockereren Vorgaben in den USA haben VW und Co. exakt gar nichts. Es werden dort dieselben Maschinen verbaut wie anderswo auch, weil es teurer wäre, mehrere technische Plattformen zu unterhalten, weil man die Entwicklungskosten dafür ohnehin aufbringen musste und weil - man höre und staune - auch US-Bürger inzwischen ganz gerne effizient fahren. Zudem werden deutsche Autobauer für ihre globalen Flottenverbrauch herangezogen, müssten also alles, was ihre Produkte in den USA mehr herausblasen, anderswo aufwändig zusätzlich einsparen.



> Ja, und genau diese Produktionssteigerung und den Abbau des technischen Rückstand ist Teil von Trumps Wahlversprechen.



Die Realität hat die nervenaufreibende Angewohnheit, sich nicht an Versprechen gebunden zu fühlen, die irgend ein Vollpfosten abgibt.



> Was soll sonst die Alternative sein?
> Alle Konsumgüter aus China importieren, und an sonsten nur Hollywoodfilme, Pornos, Software, Weizen & Mais produzieren?



Eine sicherlich segensreiche Alternative wäre es, vor solchen Entscheidungen etwas länger nachzudenken, als es dauert, die spontane Schnapsidee zur Rettung der US-Wirtschaft via Twitter zu posten. Und vielleicht gelegentlich auf Leute zu hören, die es nicht nur mit ach und Krach zu einem Bachelor in Wirtschaftswissenschaften gebracht haben.

Trump hat die Strafzölle erhoben, weil ihn die hohe Differenz zwischen Import- und Exportvolumen mit bestimmten Partnern oder bestimmten Produktgruppen stört. Aber statt Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, die eigenen Exporte zu erhöhen, versucht er, die eigenen Importe zu verringern. Das ist der erste Denkfehler.

Der zweite besteht in der Wahl des Mittels. Zollerhöhungen oder Strafzölle wirken im Wesentlichen dann, wenn heimische Märkte mit *billigen* Importprodukten geflutet werden. Deren Importeure (Nicht die Hersteller!) müssen dann, um die Zölle zu kompensieren, die Preise erhöhen und/oder das Importvolumen verringern, und womöglich passen sich dadurch die Marktpreise so weit an, dass doch wieder einheimische Produkte gekauft werden, weil sie nicht mehr teurer sind.
Das Ganze funktioniert jedoch nicht, wenn die Importprodukte gekauft werden, weil deren heimische Alternativen entweder qualitativ minderwertiger oder gar nicht vorhanden sind. Dann zahlen nämlich die Konsumenten gerne den höheren Preis und die Importe werden nicht verringert. Genau das geschieht gerade in den USA.

Dass nebenbei noch lokale Arbeitsplätze gefährdet werden, ist quasi nur der Schimmel auf dem Haufen Schei...benkleister, den Trump als vermeintliche Lösung hingesetzt hat.



> Warum soll es die Amis interessieren wieviele Autos sie exportieren?



Ja, warum wohl? Sie könnten die zahlreichen produzierten Autos ja schließlich auch einfach bauen, bis jeder Amerikaner eins hat und den Rest im Grand Canyon entsorgen. Wäre ja auch total absurd, sie stattdessen weltweit verkaufen zu wollen, damit der Rubel rollt ...


----------



## acc (23. April 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Ja, und genau diese Produktionssteigerung und den Abbau des technischen Rückstand ist Teil von Trumps Wahlversprechen.



was nutzt das versprechen wenn die us-autobauern nicht willens sind, da mitzuziehen? beides kostet eine stange geld, was die da auch nicht mehr allzu üppig haben.


----------



## Duvar (5. Mai 2020)

Deutsche Waffenexporte steigen &#8211; Tuerkei ist Hauptabnehmer


----------



## Sparanus (5. Mai 2020)

Deswegen werden also so viele Menschen mit deutschen Waffen getötet


----------



## seahawk (5. Mai 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Deutsche Waffenexporte steigen &#8211; Tuerkei ist Hauptabnehmer



Eine Schande, das gehört sofort eingestellt.


----------



## Duvar (5. Mai 2020)

Jetzt nicht nur weil es die Türkei ist, die sollen das im allgemeinen abstellen!


----------



## Mahoy (5. Mai 2020)

Aber die Türkei ist doch ein stabiles Land mit einer verlässlichen und progressiv eingestellten Regierung, die fest auf dem Fundament der Demokratie steht und sich nur gegen kurdische Terroristen und gemeingefährliche Journalisten und so verteidigt ... Dorthin Waffen zu liefern ist pazifistischer, als sie einzuschmelzen!


----------



## Duvar (5. Mai 2020)

Aber natürlich Herzchen, dank der lieben BRD, die den Frieden auf der Welt sehr schätzt und deswegen alle Herren Länder mit Waffen beliefert, welche nur zu friedlichen Zwecken bzw zur rechtmäßigen Verteidigung eingesetzt werden.
Danke für dieses tolle Verhalten und dafür das man den Weltfrieden mit unzähligen Waffen unterstützt


----------



## Mahoy (5. Mai 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Aber natürlich Herzchen, dank der lieben BRD, die den Frieden auf der Welt sehr schätzt und deswegen alle Herren Länder mit Waffen beliefert, welche nur zu friedlichen Zwecken bzw zur rechtmäßigen Verteidigung eingesetzt werden.
> Danke für dieses tolle Verhalten und dafür das man den Weltfrieden mit unzähligen Waffen unterstützt



Es ist doch ganz einfach, Duvar:

Wenn die COVID-19-Krise vorbei ist, organisierst du eine Friedensdemo in deiner Heimatstadt und protestierst deutlich gegen Merkel und die GroKo, die deutsche Waffenexporte in die Türkei nicht einstellt.

Danach besuchst du einfach mal wieder die _uzak akrabalar_ in der Türkei und organisierst bei der Gelegenheit eine Friedensdemo in der Türkei und protestierst deutlich gegen Erdogan und die AKP, die deutsche Waffen einsetzt.

Und anschließend vergleichst du einfach mal die Erfahrungen und berichtest hier darüber. Wir warten notfalls auch gerne bis nach deiner Haftentlassung und päppeln dich wieder auf.


----------



## Duvar (5. Mai 2020)

Haft weil man gegen Erdogan protestiert?
Aber Schnurzilein, dann müsste doch die ganze CHP bzw die komplette Opposition und deren Anhänger im Knast sitzen^^


----------



## Mahoy (5. Mai 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Haft weil man gegen Erdogan protestiert?
> Aber Schnurzilein, dann müsste doch die ganze CHP bzw die komplette Opposition und deren Anhänger im Knast sitzen^^



Ah Duvar, irgendwann ist bei jedem der Punkt erreicht, wo man sich nicht mehr dümmer stellen kann, als man tatsächlich ist.
Ich wünsche mir natürlich, dass du vorher noch zur Besinnung kommst.  

Liste von in der Tuerkei inhaftierten Medienmitarbeitern (nach 2000) &#8211; Wikipedia

Wenn man Glück hat, wird man auch "nur" malträtiert:
Tuerkei-News: Erdogan mit harter Hand gegen Demonstranten - Traenengas auf Frauendemo | Politik

Frei kommt man als in Ungnade gefallener Demonstrant natürlich auch ... nach ein paar Jahren:
Prozess um Gezi-Park-Proteste: UEberraschender Freispruch in der Tuerkei | tagesschau.de

Ansonsten ist Erdi aber eher selektiv bei der Wahl der Freigelassenen, Mafiosi kommen vor Regierungskritikern:
Wegen Coronavirus: Tuerkei laesst Zehntausende Haeftlinge frei | tagesschau.de


----------



## Duvar (5. Mai 2020)

Ach Knurrzilein und das beweist also, dass jeder der gegen Erdogan bzw AKP protestiert inhaftiert wird? Ich glaube nicht...
Kannst mal paar likes abstauben von der Anti Türkei Gang 

Polizist soll Medienvertreterin bei 1. Mai-Demos in Berlin verletzt haben  | rbb24

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.

Studie zur Polizeigewalt in Deutschland: So oft gehen Beamte brutal vor

"Schwarzer Donnerstag" vor 9 Jahren: So brutal ging die Polizei gegen die Buerger vor | STERN.de

Polizeigewalt in Deutschland: Ein Polizist redet Klartext | Welt | Themen | PULS


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2020)

Tuerkei: Polizei schlaegt friedliche Proteste gewaltsam nieder | Amnesty International
Sollen wir uns jetzt gegenseitig mit solchen Beispielen bombardieren?
Polizeigewalt gibt es überall, aber Journalisten werden nun mal nicht überall einfach so weggesperrt.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Mai 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ach Knurrzilein und das beweist also, dass jeder der gegen Erdogan bzw AKP protestiert inhaftiert wird? Ich glaube nicht...



Wer hat denn behauptet, das *jeder* inhaftiert würde? - Lesen, verstehen, tief durchatmen, bis zehn zählen, dann erst antworten.  



> Kannst mal paar likes abstauben von der Anti Türkei Gang



Du bist ja bloß neidisch, das deine "Anti-Deutschland-Gang" derzeit nur aus dir und deines Vaters Sohn besteht. 

So, und jetzt musst du nur noch irgendwie eine Verknüpfung zwischen dem Fehlverhalten von Polizeibeamten und der Bundesregierung finden. Das dürfte allerdings etwas länger dauern und vermutlich könntest du nicht mehr den halben Tag vor deinem Erdogan-Schrein knien.


----------



## Duvar (5. Mai 2020)

Ich habe selbst am eigenen Leib Polizeigewalt (willkürliche) erlebt, weil ich gesagt habe das ich mein Ausweis zurück will, ( der hat meine Papiere absichtlich  runter geworfen vor meiner Nase und als ich sagte der soll die aufheben  wurde dann zum 2. Mal von denen regelrecht "verprügelt") Davor schon von 4 Polizisten angegriffen worden. Heftige Beule am Kopf usw.
Das geile ist, ich wollte Anzeige erstatten, ging zur Polizei und die sagten ich muss zur Hauptstelle von denen, gut bin ich halt dorthin gefahren und hab dann meine Angaben gemacht und der meinte, ich muss den Leiter rufen und das war genau der, der mich attackiert hat mit seiner Gang und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, ich konnte keine Anzeige erstatten + die haben meinen Kollegen (der als Zeuge dabei war) und mich aus dem Präsidium mit Gewalt raus geworfen, also erzählt mir bitte keinen BS hier. Meinen Kollegen haben die getötet mit ihrer eigentlich verbotenen Fesseltaktik...
Ihr habt doch keine Ahnung was hier abgezogen wird, wenn die unter sich sind und keiner zuschaut...

Na ja Mahoy du hast ja geschrieben: 





Mahoy schrieb:


> Wir warten notfalls auch gerne bis nach deiner Haftentlassung und päppeln dich wieder auf.


Legst einem also nahe, dass jeder der protestiert verhaftet wird oder whatever, was nonsense ist und das weißt du auch selber, aber deine Taktik halt hier so zu argumentieren und dann das Unschuldslamm zu spielen 

Journalisten haben sich wie jeder andere auch an Gesetze zu halten, oder haben die einen Freifahrtschein?

Wenn ich hier demonstriere und die Polizei will das auflösen, dann schrecken die nicht vor Gewalt zurück und wenn in der Türkei, die Leute sich weder an die Gesetze halten, noch auf Anweisungen der Polizei/ des Staates folge leisten...


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2020)

Komisch, ich habe noch nie Polizeigewalt erlebt.
Scheinst du wohl falsch zu machen.


----------



## Duvar (5. Mai 2020)

Bist wohl kein Schwarzkopf, oder hattest noch Glück, dass du nicht in solch eine Situation geraten bist.
Ich sag dir, die haben meinen Freund "ermordet", gibt es was schlimmeres?
Der Typ war einer der nettesten Menschen die ich kenne...


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Komisch, ich habe noch nie Polizeigewalt erlebt.
> Scheinst du wohl falsch zu machen.


So wie der gefesselte Jugendliche dessen Kopf man gegen die Wand gedonnert hat?


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2020)

Rein theoretisch nicht, rein praktisch war er zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort und hatte es dann noch mit den falschen Polizisten zu tun.
Duvar ist das aber schon mehrmals passiert, das ist dann doch eine etwas andere Sachlage.


----------



## Duvar (5. Mai 2020)

Mehrmals? Ist einmal passiert, aber da haben die gleich 2x hingelangt, wünschte ne Cam hätte das damals aufgenommen. Leute solch eine Erniedrigung habt ihr echt noch net erlebt, richtige rechte Polizisten vom feinsten.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2020)

Ist auch nicht schön sowas, nur leider passiert das bei "Schwarzköpfen" anscheinend schon mal.
Sollte aber nicht so sein.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2020)

Komisch, dass andere User mit türkischer Abstammung diese Geschichten nicht nachvollziehen können. Ich sehe auch nicht wirklich Deutsch aus und werde oft gefragt wo ich her komme, aber sonst?`Nüscht


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2020)

Also von Gewalt habe ich auch noch nichts gehört, aber von Kontrollen auf jeden Fall.
Gerade wenn man nachts mit dem Auto in der Stadt unterwegs ist.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Mai 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst am eigenen Leib Polizeigewalt (willkürliche) erlebt, weil ich gesagt habe das ich mein Ausweis zurück will, ( der hat meine Papiere absichtlich  runter geworfen vor meiner Nase und als ich sagte der soll die aufheben  wurde dann zum 2. Mal von denen regelrecht "verprügelt") Davor schon von 4 Polizisten angegriffen worden. Heftige Beule am Kopf usw.
> Das geile ist, ich wollte Anzeige erstatten, ging zur Polizei und die sagten ich muss zur Hauptstelle von denen, gut bin ich halt dorthin gefahren und hab dann meine Angaben gemacht und der meinte, ich muss den Leiter rufen und das war genau der, der mich attackiert hat mit seiner Gang und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, ich konnte keine Anzeige erstatten + die haben meinen Kollegen (der als Zeuge dabei war) und mich aus dem Präsidium mit Gewalt raus geworfen, also erzählt mir bitte keinen BS hier. Meinen Kollegen haben die getötet mit ihrer eigentlich verbotenen Fesseltaktik...



Ja, den Film, in dem dieser Ablauf vorkommt, habe ich auch gesehen. Aber können wir jetzt bitte zur Realität zurückkommen?



> Na ja Mahoy du hast ja geschrieben:
> Legst einem also nahe, dass jeder der protestiert verhaftet wird oder whatever, was nonsense ist und das weißt du auch selber, aber deine Taktik halt hier so zu argumentieren und dann das Unschuldslamm zu spielen



Nein, Duvar, aber deine Taktik ist es, dir unbequeme Details zu ignorieren.
Ich schrieb "wir warten *notfalls* auch gerne bis nach deiner Haftentlassung". Wenn der Notfall für dich der Regelfall ist, solltest du deine Lebensführung überdenken ...



> Journalisten haben sich wie jeder andere auch an Gesetze zu halten, oder haben die einen Freifahrtschein?



Natürlich haben sie einen Freifahrtschein ... Und zwar direkt in den Knast, wenn sie die Regierung kritisieren, Korruption in Erdowahns Umfeld anprangern oder es generell unterlassen, in ihren Artikeln dem Sultan die von ihm gewünschte Ehrerbietung zu erweisen.


----------



## Duvar (6. Mai 2020)

Du kennst halt nicht die Realität in der wir hier leben, wenn das für dich ein Film ist und mich quasi der Lüge bezichtigst, kann ich dir auch nicht mehr helfen, aber kennen wir von Dr. Besserwisser ja nicht anders gell?^^
Habe gesagt du legst es nahe, also wenn es nicht so ist, dann ist ja gut, dann brauchst du auch nicht solche unnötigen Anspielungen machen. Fahrt einfach mal euren Hass ein wenig runter und spart euch solche Sprüche, da brauchst du jetzt auch nicht deine Aussagen zurecht zu biegen, wir wissen alle was du damit sagen wolltest.
Wer sich nicht an die Gesetze hält wandert in den Knast ganz einfach, wie überall auf der Welt. Das alles zu 100% sauber abläuft dort sage ich ja nicht, aber das tut es nirgends. Müssen das Thema jetzt auch nicht ausweiten.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2020)

Tengri wir sind doch solche Türkenfeinde hier oder?


----------



## Duvar (6. Mai 2020)

Jene die nach eurer Pfeife tanzen, spricht die Regierung verfluchen etc mögt ihr besonders^^
Ist ja legitim zu kritisieren, dagegen sagt ja auch keiner was, aber andauernd Sprüche wie Erdolf, Sultan, Diktator, zig Unterstellungen usw, ach lassen wir das, ist gut ihr habt recht meine Schnuckelchen


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2020)

Mahoy hat doch vorgeschlagen, dass du es per Experiment nachweisen sollst. Wir warten gerne.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Mai 2020)

@duvar.. 

mein Groß Cousin(Staatsantwalt) saß seit Jahren im Knast.. weil er und einige seine Kollegen gegen die Korruption und die illegale  Waffenlieferungen nachNordsyrien vorgehen wollte, also der wollte seinen Job machen. 
Die Frau (Lehrerin) entlassen und Pensionansprüche gestrichen wie bei ihm auch..findet auch keinen Job..haben 2 Kinder.  

Der Vater von ihm kriegt gut Rente, er hat in Deutschland gut verdient und leben zurzeit davon und spenden von Angehörigen aus dem Ausland.


padi&#351;ah çok ya&#351;ar und  möge das Vermögen seiner Söhne und deren Mitläufer sich vermehren,während andere Söhne  ihre Leben lassen und vom hand in mund leben mit viele Kreditkarten waaa.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ist ja legitim zu kritisieren, dagegen sagt ja auch keiner was, aber andauernd Sprüche wie Erdolf, Sultan, Diktator, zig Unterstellungen usw, ach lassen wir das, ist gut ihr habt recht meine Schnuckelchen



Hilft es, wenn ich "mein Präsident" sage?


----------



## Duvar (6. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lzev2vXi5ng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Typ hat den Test schon für mich gemacht, noch Fragen?

Lies noch den ersten Kommentar dort, oder ich kopier das mal hier rein:

"Zur Allgemeinen Kenntnisnahme ! 
Dieses Experiment diente lediglich dazu aufzuzeigen ob man in der Türkei unter einer angeblichen DIKTATUR mit so einem T-Shirt herumlaufen kann. Kommentare wie " Geh und mach das doch mal dort und dort dann prügelt man dich weg und da sind ja eh alles Erdogan Gegner" sind sinnfrei.  Wenn ich von einzelnen Personen hätte Schläge bekommen sollen und das einen Eindruck über Meinungsfreiheit geben sollte, hätte ich mich mit Schalke Shirt an den BVB Stadion oder umgekehrt hinstellen können. Da hätte man mich auch Grün und Blau geprügelt, das würde aber nichts über den Zustand einer Diktatur in Deutschland aussagen. Auf Taksim gibt es /Zumindest an dem Tag) 5 Polizeieinheiten. Da wäre zuerst die gefährlichste PÖH ( Polis Özel Harekat) die Paramilitärische Einheit der Polizei. Dann Cevik Kuvvet, ähnlich der Hundertschaft in Deutschland, dann Zivile Polizisten, normale Polizisten und Zabita (Ordnungsamt) an all denen bin ich vorbei gelaufen, aber der Ton und die Art macht die Musik. Genauso würde man mich in Deutschland mit so einem Shirt vor dem Bundestag herumlaufen lassen, aber festnehmen sobald ich anfange zu gröhlen und zu beleidigen und genau dieses habe ich auch aufgezeigt. zum Thema " Da sind ja eh alle gegen Erdogan" kann ich nur sagen : Das stimmt nicht, ich wurde während ich dort lief mehrfach beleidigt was mir denn einfiele. Auch gab es natürlich Applaus... Eben wie in einer friedlichen Demokratie. Es ist total sinnfrei mir nahe zu legen, dieses Experiment da und da durchzuführen. Absprachen mit der Polizei sind schon deshalb nicht möglich weil bis auf zivil und Normale Polizei voneinander unabhängig agieren. Und ein einfacher, in der Türkei nicht so populärer Aktivist wie ich, würde jetzt nicht die Prioriät bekommen, auf Taksim wieder einen Aufstand provozieren zu können. " Kommen wir auf das " ACH DU ********"  es zeugt von der Echtheit meiner Ängste, nicht etwa die vor der Polizei sondern davor das ich dort Tumulte auslöse die das Gegenteil von dem erreichen was ich zeigen wollte. 5 Erdogan Gegner schliessen sich mir an und treffen auf 5 Befürworter und schon habe ich eine Massenschlägerei ausgelöst.  Punkto Kameramann ! Es ist eine Go Pro die kleiner als eine herkömmliche Zigarettenschachtel ist, unter der Jacke versteckt. Die hat keiner zu sehen bekommen, weil wir dadurch nur noch mehr aufsehen erregt hätten....Ich bitte euch, dieses beim Kommentieren zu beachten. Wer beleidigt, oder sonstigen Schwachsinn redet, wird ohnehin gnadenlos geblockt..."


----------



## Mahoy (6. Mai 2020)

> Fahrt einfach mal euren Hass ein wenig runter und spart euch solche Sprüche,



Ach Duvar, deine Türkenhass-Keule hat noch nie getroffen und sie tut es um so weniger, seit klar geworden ist, dass du die Türkei und die Türken mit der türkischen Regierung gleichsetzt.

Das Problem dabei ist, das du den Bogen überspannst und dich damit unglaubwürdig machst. Es ist eine irrige Annahme, dass hier allein biodeutsche Wohlstandskinder unterwegs sind, denen du Kiezgeschichten erzählen kannst. Dummerweise gibt es Foristen, die entweder ebenso viel Migrationshintergrund wie du aufweisen, und/oder die zweifelohne vorhandenen Untiefen Deutschlands anderweitig kennengelernt haben und/oder generell über ein gerüttelt Maß an Milieu- und Lebenserfahrung verfügen.



> da brauchst du jetzt auch nicht deine Aussagen zurecht zu biegen, wir wissen alle was du damit sagen wolltest.



Mich würde brennend interessieren, wer in diesem Zusammenhang "alle" sein sollen. Und da das Forum nichts vergisst, muss ich auch nichts "zurecht biegen", den jeder kann nachlesen, was ich geschrieben habe und abschätzen, was ich gemeint habe.
Und gerade du solltest doch inzwischen wissen, dass ich meine Worte mit Bedacht wähle und beispielsweise nicht "notfalls" schreibe, ohne mir dabei etwas gedacht zu haben.



> Das alles zu 100% sauber abläuft dort sage ich ja nicht, aber das tut es nirgends. Müssen das Thema jetzt auch nicht ausweiten.



Doch, das sollten wir. Und zwar auf exakt den selben Grad an Kritik, den du gegenüber dem Land äußerst, in dem du dich *freiwillig* aufhältst, obwohl du und deine Bekannten hier doch angeblich in Gefahr vor der Polizei leben und du seelisch-moralisch überhaupt nicht mit Waffenexporten und so klar kommst, während sich seltsamerweise gar nichts ins Land am Bosporus zieht, obwohl dort ein viel weiserer und gütigerer Herrscher die Lage viel besser im Griff und das Paradies auf Erden geschaffen hat, wo nur (oder doch zumindest hauptsächlich) üble Gesetzesbrecher in den Bau wandern.

Entschuldige die harten Worte, denn ich habe eine gute Absicht dabei, weil ich dich hier als duften Typ kennengelernt und nach wie vor der Überzeugung bin, dass du es tatsächlich einer bist.  
Ich möchte dich einfach dahin bringen, etwas mehr abzuwägen und maßvoller zu sein. Niemand verlangt von dir, dass du dich beispielsweise meiner Meinung über Herrn Recep Tayyip Erdogan anschließt oder das Loblied auf Deutschland singst. Es würde aber deine Glaubwürdigkeit erhöhen, wenn du den Einen nicht nur loben und das Andere nicht nur kritisieren, sondern jeweils beides ausgewogen beurteilen würdest. Du hast den Vorteil, ein wenig von beiden Welten mitzubekommen - verschwende ihn nicht!

Dass ich Herrn Erdogan nicht mehr mit abwertenden Spitznamen bedenken werde, soll übrigens ein kleines, symbolisches Friedensangebot an dich sein.
Das bedeutet nicht, dass sich meine Meinung über ihn grundsätzlich geändert hätte - ich werde ihn weiterhin kritisieren, ebenso wie ich die bundesdeutsche Regierung kritisiere, wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass dort etwas schief läuft. Und ich werde auch weiterhin *für* die die Türkei und die Türken sprechen, wenn beispielsweise bei irgend jemandem mal wieder die braune Soße vom rechten Tellerrand tropft.

Und ich fände es richtig, richtig gut, wenn du das umgekehrt auch tun könntest. Denn irgend etwas muss ja an Deutschland und seiner Regierung doch ganz okay sein, wenn du deinen Lebensmittelpunkt hier belässt, obwohl du - Und das ist ein Luxus! - die Wahl hast. Wenn Deutschland beispielsweise für mich so übel wäre, wie du es aus deiner Sicht immer wieder darstellst, hätte ich viel größere Hürden zu bewältigen, um in einen Staat umzusiedeln, den ich für besser halte. Das bitte ich dich im Hinterkopf zu behalten.

Dann klappt's auch mit den Nachbarn.


----------



## Duvar (6. Mai 2020)

Ist gut Knut^^

Denkst du also ich hätte mir eine Story ausgedacht mit der Polizei und tische die einfach so auf hier?
Kollege ich versuche so gut es geht nie zu lügen in meinem Leben unter anderem wegen meinem Glauben und das werde ich sicher nicht wegen dir oder auch anderen hier nötig haben plötzlich zu tun?
Ausserdem ist Fastenzeit, wenn ich Lüge, verliere ich all meine Pluspunkte, gewichte dich also bitte nicht so hoch, als ob ich das für dich opfern würde...
Sind keine Kiezgeschichten, es ist eine Frechheit mir Lügen zu unterstellen, wer bist du bitte, dass ich wegen dir hier freiwillig Sünden kassieren soll? Denk doch mal bisschen logisch nach und erträume dir nix zusammen, Danke.
Ganz ehrlich den Rest deines posts lese ich erst gar nicht, auch das ist nicht gelogen, ist mir meine Zeit nicht wert, also kannst weiter philosophieren Dr. Schnuggles^^


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2020)

Wander doch einfach aus, wenn es hier so schlimm ist


----------



## seahawk (6. Mai 2020)

Ich finde es schön, dass er hier die Unzulänglichkeiten und den latenten Faschismus Deutschlands ans Licht bringt und die Leute damit konfrontiert.


----------



## Duvar (6. Mai 2020)

Mich wundert es sehr, dass ihr das nicht glauben wollt. Dort wo ich aufgewachsen bin, da würdet ihr euch nach 21 Uhr nicht trauen durch zu laufen^^
Wie gesagt ihr wisst nix und plappert nur rum, geh mal in diverse Viertel in vielerlei Städten Deutschlands und hör dir an, was die Leute zu sagen haben.
Da ist nix mit Friede Freude Eierkuchen, heisst also diese Seite Deutschlands kennt ihr nicht.
Hier diesen Song widme ich meinen feinen Herren hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AIizBgFmUZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sverre (6. Mai 2020)

Gehts gerade um die Trolle...

Tuerkei: Negativ-Kommentare zur Wirtschaft werden als Verrat bestraft | Telepolis

Hetze in deutsch-tuerkischen Medien: Eine Spur fuehrt in die tuerkische Botschaft | BR24 | BR.de


----------



## Duvar (6. Mai 2020)

Bruder erzähl mir bitte nix, dies hat nix mit Arroganz zu tun, ist einfach die Realität, denkt ihr jeder der am PC hängt ist ein Nerd?
Die Zeiten sind halt vorbei, bin da raus gekommen und von dem was ich alles erlebt hab, davon träumt ihr nicht mal in euren Albträumen.
Hier auch ein wahrer Song, hör dir den Text gut an:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zRnqvGE3t7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2020)

Wenn es in Deutschland so schlimm ist wander aus!

Niemand muss Deutschland lieben, aber wer es ablehnt sollte sich wirklich eine andere Heimat suchen.


----------



## Duvar (6. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn es in Deutschland so schlimm ist wander aus!
> 
> Niemand muss Deutschland lieben, aber wer es ablehnt sollte sich wirklich eine andere Heimat suchen.



Alles klar Manfred, wenn du es sagst, mache ich es sofort, packe gleich meine Koffer 

Wer sagt denn, dass ich Deutschland hasse?


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2020)

Das ist die Aussage hinter deinen Posts


----------



## Duvar (6. Mai 2020)

Eben nicht, denn sonst würde ich das locker flockig hier sagen, oder denkst du ich scheue mich vor dir oder wen anderen hier?


----------



## Mahoy (6. Mai 2020)

Ich finde nicht, dass "Geh doch anderswo hin!" ein guter Ansatz ist. Ich meine, jeder ist doch mal an dem Punkt, wo ihn irgend etwas (nicht nur) in Deutschland tierisch ankotzt und man sich dementsprechend öffentlich darüber auskotzt. Das ist aber kein Auswanderungsgrund, egal ob man Bindungen anderswo hin hat oder nicht.
Wenn man sich über etwas aufregt, bedeutet das, dass es einem eben *nicht* egal ist. Sprich, es gibt neben den Aspekten, die einem abstoßen auch solche, die einen anziehen.

Duvar darf (und soll) wie jeder andere Dinge in Deutschland kritisieren. Wenn hierzulande Einiges nicht okay ist, aber Vieles eben doch und es anderswo nicht besser ist, dann bleibt man eben und versucht die Dinge anzusprechen, die nicht okay sind.
Wenn man jedoch hier alles Schei3e und nichts gut findet, oder das zumindest nie zur Sprache bringt, aber gleichzeitig anderswo alles super findet, oder zumindest dortige Probleme nie anspricht, wird es ... nicht so gut aufgenommen.
Mich stört bei Duvar eigentlich nur, dass seine Kritik an Deutschland eigentlich immer Kritik ist, die gleichzeitig dazu diente, die Türkei zu erhöhen. Und dann gibt es eine Diskrepanz zwischen dem, was man sagt und wie man sein Leben eingerichtet hat.

Ich _vermute_ - denn mit Sicherheit wissen kann ich's nicht - allerdings, dass sich Duvar hier trotzdem ganz wohl fühlt, aber die guten Seiten Deutschlands so gegeben hinnimmt wie jeder Andere, der hier aufgewachsen ist. Gleichzeitig fühlt er sich aber vermutlich nicht vollständig akzeptiert und dann tritt der Effekt ein, dass man sich auf die andere Identität konzentriert, die man von Geburt an mitbekommen hat.
Grundsätzlich: Das Gras wächst bekanntlich immer etwas grüner in Nachbars Garten. Wäre Duvar in der Türkei aufgewachsen, wäre er stärker mit den Dingen konfrontiert, die dort nicht in Ordnung sind. Und hätte er von dort aus Bindungen nach Deutschland, würde er den erstrebenswerten Zustand womöglich eher hier verorten.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2020)

Wie gesagt, ich meine nicht Unzufriedenheit, aber Duvar lehnt dieses Land komplett ab. Solche Menschen sind Heuchler wenn sie hier bleiben obwohl sie die Wahl haben.
Ich lehne auch einiges ab und sehe, dass andere Länder manches besser machen und andersrum.
Nur sind Duvars Vergleiche grotesk.


----------



## Duvar (6. Mai 2020)

Nice Story Bro. Kannst sicher belegen, dass ich dieses Land komplett ablehne, wenn nicht beweist du nur das du wie so oft BS verzapfst.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2020)

Oh, nettes Profilbild... nicht.


----------



## Duvar (7. Mai 2020)

Was soll das schon wieder hier?


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was soll das schon wieder hier?



Was soll das denn darstellen? Kläre mich bitte auf.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2020)

Das Profilbild ist das Jahr in dem die Türken Konstantinopel erobert haben und sehr nett mit den Einwohnern umgegangen sind.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Mai 2020)

Vor und während der Befreiungskrieg hat die damalige osmanische Regierung und die islamische Clique gegen das Volk integriert , nur damit die ihr macht behalten, damals in unser Dorf  sind viele Männer für die befreiung gefallen, auf solche fatzken können wir verzichten.

Abschaffung osmanische  Reich und kalifat + Scharia-Gerichtshöfe, gehörte einer von vielen guten Maßnahmen von atatürk.

Schade das viele auf Erdogans regierungsschiene fallen und der damit rumspielt und nur für stimmenfang dient.


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. Mai 2020)

https://twitter.com/Imamofpeace/status/1235764404861497346



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (7. Mai 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> https://twitter.com/Imamofpeace/status/1235764404861497346
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja schon, aber die wahre Humiliation hat man hier nach dem 2.Weltkrieg gesehen, die verstorbene Oma meiner Frau hat da sehr schlimme Sachen zu erzählt.
Da haben die Russen richtig schlimme Sachen getan, da ist das nix dagegen. Fiel mir grad zu ein, als ich das Bild sah bzw diese miese Vorstellung der russen.
Wohl Gang und Gebe bei denen.

Putin halt, der hat die türkische Delegation erstmal paar Minuten vor der Tür warten lassen im Vorfeld zu dem Foto und alles aufzeichnen lassen.
Ist übrigens kein Einzelfall, diese Psychospielchen hat er auch gegenüber anderer Staaten abgezogen. Den ukrainischen Präsident ließ er glaub 5 Stunden warten.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber die wahre Humiliation hat man hier nach dem 2.Weltkrieg gesehen, die verstorbene Oma meiner Frau hat da sehr schlimme Sachen zu erzählt.
> Da haben die Russen richtig schlimme Sachen getan, da ist das nix dagegen. Fiel mir grad zu ein, als ich das Bild sah bzw diese miese Vorstellung der russen.
> Wohl Gang und Gebe bei denen.



Während und nach den Weltkriegen hat sich kein Land mit Ruhm bekleckert. 
Mein Großvater war 5 Jahre in russischer Gefangenschaft und er war danach so traumatisiert, dass er darüber nie gesprochen hat, was da so passiert ist.


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. Mai 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Putin halt, der hat die türkische Delegation erstmal paar Minuten vor der Tür warten lassen im Vorfeld zu dem Foto und alles aufzeichnen lassen.
> Ist übrigens kein Einzelfall, diese Psychospielchen hat er auch gegenüber anderer Staaten abgezogen. Den ukrainischen Präsident ließ er glaub 5 Stunden warten.


Jop, bei Merkel hatte er nen riesigen Hund dabei, wohlwissend, dass sie Angst vor Hunden hat.
Das sind reine Machtdemonstrationen, aber besonders bei Erdolf mehr als gerechtfertigt


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2020)

Dann nimmt man einfach einen rosa Plüschhasen mit zu Putin.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Mai 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Da haben die Russen richtig schlimme Sachen getan, da ist das nix dagegen. Fiel mir grad zu ein, als ich das Bild sah bzw diese miese Vorstellung der russen.
> Wohl Gang und Gebe bei denen.



Und nicht nur bei denen:



> Die Kaufleute und Ältesten von Batak beschlossen aufgrund der militärischen Übermacht der Osmanen die Aufnahme von Verhandlungen mit Ahmet Aga Barun Tan. Dieser versprach den Abzug der osmanischen Truppen unter der Bedingung der Herausgabe der Waffen und Munition der Aufständischen. Im Gegenzug sollte das Leben der Einwohner verschont werden, eine zu damaliger Zeit übliche Praxis.
> 
> Am 1. Maijul./ 13. Mai 1876 fand die erste Übergabe statt. Nachdem einige der Aufständischen ihre Waffen abgegeben hatten, griffen die Ba Bozuk die wehrlose Bevölkerung an. Der Großteil von ihnen wurde geköpft.


Massaker von Batak &#8211; Wikipedia



> Nach der Landung tausender griechischer Kämpfer schickte die Hohe Pforte etwa 45.000 Mann auf die Insel, um ihre Ordnung wiederherzustellen und alle Männer, die älter als zwölf Jahre waren, alle Frauen über vierzig Jahren und alle Kinder unter zwei Jahren zu töten. Die anderen wurden versklavt.


Massaker von Chios &#8211; Wikipedia



> In Trabzon etwa wurden armenische Frauen und Kinder auf Anweisung des Gouverneurs Cemal Azmi in Booten auf das offene Meer gefahren und ertränkt. Der amerikanische Konsul der Stadt berichtete, dass vollbesetzte Boote hinausfuhren und wenige Stunden später leer zurückkehrten. Die Armenier von Erzincan wurden im Juni 1915 von den Tekilât- Mahsusa paarweise aneinandergebunden und in die Kemachschlucht geworfen, wobei über 20.000 Menschen zu Tode kamen &#8211; der deutsche Konsul in Aleppo, Walter Rößler, berichtete, dass wochenlang Leichen den Euphrat hinuntergeschwemmt kamen.


Voelkermord an den Armeniern &#8211; Wikipedia

Ich denke, wenn es um Kriegsverbrechen und Demütigungen Anderer geht, findet sich in der Geschichte wirklich *jeder* Nation mehr als genug Dreck ...


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Profilbild ist das Jahr in dem die Türken Konstantinopel erobert haben und sehr nett mit den Einwohnern umgegangen sind.



Du meinst das Jahr in dem sie sich nicht weniger Aufzeichnungen über (bau)technische, medizinische, mathematische und sonstige römisch-griechischer Errungenschaften durch Eroberung bemächtigt haben und die nächsten paar Jahrhunderte als ihre vermeindlich eigenen Leistungen ausgegeben haben?  

Resteuropa kann den Osmanen dafür auch dankbar sein, die Eroberung von Konstantiopel und Rest-Byzanz hat zu einem starken brain drain Richtung italienschische Staaten wie Vendig / Mailand und Frankreich geführt und dafür gesorgt das die Wissenschaft dort die nächsten Jahrhunderte deutliche Fortschritte machen konnte, während das osmanische Reich danach zunehmend in Stagnation und Rückstand verfiel, da sollen die Möchtegerne unter den "Neu-Osmanen" doch mal ruhig an ihren "großen Triumph" 1453 erinnern, obwohl es eigentlich schon der erste Samen von ihrem späteren eigenen Verfall war.


----------



## Duvar (7. Mai 2020)

Wie alle abdrehen deswegen, hab das doch nur extra für euch rein gemacht, da ihr mich gerne in dieser Schublade seht, da kommen sie gleich alle aus ihren Löchern raus^^
Keine Sorge, ich mache mein altes Bild wieder rein, könnt aufhören so abzugehen 
So geändert, könnt wieder runterkommen


----------



## Sparanus (28. Mai 2020)

Passt hier wohl noch am besten rein:
So versuchte eine weisse Frau, einen Schwarzen Mann zu belasten &#8250; ze.tt

Hoffentlich hat das noch ein juristisches Nachspiel für diese Frau, Arbeitslos zu werden ist definitiv nicht hart genug.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Passt hier wohl noch am besten rein:
> So versuchte eine weisse Frau, einen Schwarzen Mann zu belasten &#8250; ze.tt
> 
> Hoffentlich hat das noch ein juristisches Nachspiel für diese Frau, Arbeitslos zu werden ist definitiv nicht hart genug.



In den USA schon. Das ist übrigens auch der einzige Punkt, der mich am Ausgang der Geschichte ernstlich stört: Der Arbeitgeber war aus lauter Angst vor dem Fallout so schnell mit der Kündigung zur Hand, das man gar nicht mehr feststellen kann, ob die Frau womöglich *ernstlich* eingesehen hat, sich falsch verhalten zu haben. So wird es immer heißen, es war die Folge der Sanktionen und der einzelne Fall ist abgehakt, trägt jedoch nichts zur Lösung des größeren Problems bei.

Die Frau hat sich in einer von ihr als bedrohlich empfundenen Situation in ein Muster geflüchtet, welches zwar auf Rassismus basiert, aber nicht unbedingt bedeuten muss, dass die Frau rassistisch ist. Sie ist erst einmal nur _opportunistisch_: Sie nutzt in ihrem Umfeld präsente Muster, ohne zwingend die dahinter stehende Ideologie zu teilen. Und das sind gerade die Leute, die zur Einsicht kommen können und deren Beispiel andere ebenfalls zur Einsicht bringen kann.

Gefestigte Rassisten erreicht man ohnehin nicht. Wetten, dass in einschlägigen Kreisen gerade rotiert, wie die "N***er" jetzt schon anfangen, piefig zu werden, der "überlegenen Rasse" vorschreiben wollen, wie sie sich in der Öffentlichkeit zu verhalten haben oder diesen sogar Fallen stellen und sie um ihre Anstellung bringen?

Kurz: Es ist absolut in Ordnung, wie die Sache ausgegangen ist, wenn man bedenkt, wie schlimm solche Zusammenstöße oftmals für Farbige ausgehen.
Die Sache hätte aber noch besser ausgehen können, wenn man die Gelegenheit ergriffen hätte, das initiale Missverständnis aufzulösen: Nämlich dass auch ein farbiger Mann (wie übrigens auch ein weißer Mann), wenn er zu einer Frau sagt "Sie können tun, was Sie möchten, aber dann mache ich, was ich will und das wird ihnen nicht gefallen.&#8220; damit unter Umständen eine komplett harmlose Handlung meint, die lediglich ebenso störend sein soll wie ein ordnungswidrig freilaufender Hund. Das geht jetzt komplett unter.

In einer idealen Welt hätten sie die beiden im Anschluss einfach mal ausgesprochen und es wäre ein positives Signal und eine Erinnerung daran gewesen, wie absurd passiver Jedermanns-Rassismus ist. So ist es nur ein weiterer Vorfall von vielen, der lediglich die Kluft vertieft.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Mai 2020)

Ich kenne die Gesetze in den USA nicht, aber hier in Deutschland wären das ein paar Handlungen für die man sie dran bekommen kann.

Wenn es jetzt ein weißer Mann gewesen wäre, wäre es strafrechtlich wahrscheinlich nicht weniger schlimm. Der Rassismus macht das ganze halt pikant. 

Meiner Meinung nach muss der Staat solche Taten verfolgen, auch wenn es in bestimmten Schichten ein normales Verhaltensmuster ist wie du sagst.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach muss der Staat solche Taten verfolgen, auch wenn es in bestimmten Schichten ein normales Verhaltensmuster ist wie du sagst.



Auf jeden Fall! Die strafrechtliche Dimension stelle ich ebenso wenig in Frage wie den Umstand, dass es eine der besseren möglichen Auflösungen der Situation ist.

Ich finde nur, dass man solche Fälle auch mal aufdröseln und die Details sowie die Implikationen beleuchten muss. Und vielleicht auch mal ein klein wenig in sich selbst reinhorchen, ob man automatisch ein Rassist, Sexist oder was auch immer ist, wenn man situativ diskriminiert.
Ich meine, würdest du absolut identisch reagieren, wenn du allein im Park bist und dich eine Frau oder ein Mann anspricht? Oder wenn er/sie das in akzentfreiem oder gebrochenen Deutsch tut? - Also, ganz ehrlich, ich nicht, obwohl es nicht viele Leute gibt, vor denen ich Angst haben müsste.
Und wenn mir dann auch noch jemand wegen einer Lappalie blöd kommt, egal welchen Geschlechts, welcher Nationalität und Hautfarbe, fühlt man sich angegriffen und neigt dazu, beim Gegenschlag Charakteristika zu verwenden, denen man sonst *aufrichtig* keinerlei Bedeutung beimisst.

Amy Cooper hat ganz klar eine rechtliche Grenze überschritten, als sie missbräuchlich den Notruf gewählt eine gar nicht vorhandene Bedrohungssituation gemeldet hat. Sie hat auch menschlich eine Grenze überschritten, als die dabei die Hautfarbe ihres Gegenübers instrumentalisiert hat. Trotzdem muss sie keine Rassistin sein, wenn sie den ihr bekannten Rassismus ihrer Gesellschaft verwendet, um sich in einer Situation durchzusetzen, in der sie sich unterlegen fühlt.
Sprich, sie sollte spürbar und exakt für ihre Grenzüberschreitungen bestraft werden, aber nicht für ihr Handeln in einer Situation, die auch komplett ungeachtet der Hautfarbe ihres Gegenübers eingehende Betrachtung verdient.

Dies gesagt, bedeutet nicht rassistisch zu sein auch, sich eines "positiven Rassismus'" zu enthalten. Sprich, wenn die Hautfarbe von Christopher Cooper keinerlei Rolle spielt, bleibt immer noch jemand übrig, den ich - mit Verlaub - aufgrund der Schilderung des Hergangs für eine Person halten muss, die es auf Konfrontation anlegt.
Bitte nicht missverstehen, ich weise auch andere Leute zurecht, wenn sie sich gegenüber mir oder Anderen rücksichtslos verhalten, aber wenn die Leute uneinsichtig sind, formuliere ich keine mehrdeutigen Drohungen und zücke mein Smartphone nicht zum Filmen, sondern um *meinerseits* die Behörden zu verständigen (sofern der der Anlass das rechtfertigt), statt eine nichtige Situation unnötig so weit zu eskalieren, dass mein körperlich unterlegenes Gegenüber mich - einen nicht mehr ganz jungen weißen Mann leicht bedrohlicher Statur und aggressiver Haartracht  - ebenso als Bedrohung empfinden würde und natürlich nach Hebeln sucht, um in der - wohlgemerkt - nicht selbst initiierten Konfrontation ein Gleichgewicht herzustellen.

Oder, in der ganz kurzen Variante: Wenn alle Menschen im Alltag rücksichtsvoller miteinander umgehen würden, könnte man sich voll und ganz auf die wirklichen Probleme konzentrieren. Einfach mal den Hund anleinen, damit Vogelfreunde ihrem Hobby nachgehen können. Einfach mal entspannt bleiben, wenn Hundefreunden ihre Flohtaxis wichtiger sind als das Geflügel. Keine Menschen blöd anmachen, auch wenn man im Recht ist. Keine Menschen fälschlich bezichtigen, auch wenn man blöd angemacht wird.
Die notorischen Armleuchter, die dann noch übrig bleiben, kann man viel leichter erkennen und ungeachtet ihrer Hautfarbe, ihres Geschlecht und ihrer Nationalität als Armleuchter verarzten.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Mai 2020)

Hast du dir das Video angesehen?
Die Frau fängt so an zu kreischen als würde man sie gleich vergewaltigen. Ich würde sogar sagen es ist Rassismus und Sexismus. Die arme weiße Frau und der schwarze Mann.
Das Filmen der Situation ist die beste Waffe die dieser Mann zur Selbstverteidigung hat.

Diese Frau spielt mit Freiheit und Leben dieses Mannes, keiner weiß wie die Polizisten in der Situation reagiert hätten wären sie gekommen.  Angesichts einiger Vorfälle in den USA muss man vom schlimmsten ausgehen, auch wenn das NYC ist.
Und wäre er vor Gericht gekommen hätte eine Jury entschieden und kein Fachmann.

In Deutschland wären die Konsequenzen dieses Falles anders, aber sie ist in den USA, kennt die Konsequenzen und nimmt sie bewusst in Kauf.

Das gehört von Staat und Gesellschaft entsprechend bestraft und der Verlust ihrer beruflichen Existenz kann nur die eine Seite der Medaille sein.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Frau fängt so an zu kreischen als würde man sie gleich vergewaltigen. Ich würde sogar sagen es ist Rassismus und Sexismus. Die arme weiße Frau und der schwarze Mann.
> Das Filmen der Situation ist die beste Waffe die dieser Mann zur Selbstverteidigung hat.



Und das Kreischen ist die beste Waffe, die diese Frau zur Selbstverteidigung hat, das wird in solchen Situationen sogar offiziell empfohlen, um die Aufmerksamkeit von Dritten zu wecken. Das macht ihr späteres Verhalten allerdings trotzdem nicht korrekt.

Noch einmal: Sie hat offensichtlich falsch gehandelt, aber sie wurde ebenso offensichtlich aus nichtigem Anlass in eine Stresssituation gebracht, in der sie die körperlich Unterlegene wäre, wenn es Mr. Cooper nicht tatsächlich darum gegangen wäre, sie lediglich nachdrücklich zur Einhaltung der Leinenpflicht zu bewegen.

Dass es, wie wir retrospektiv von unserer sicheren Beobachterposition aus wissen, höchstwahrscheinlich an dem war, konnte aber Amy Cooper zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht wissen. Aus ihrer Perspektive wurde sie in einer verletzlichen Situation - in ablegenen Teil des Parks, keine anderen Personen in der Nähe - von einem Fremden zurechtgewiesen, wies diese Zurechtweisung ihrerseits zurück und wurde daraufhin - nach eigener Aussage von Christopher Cooper - mit einer mehrdeutig formulierten Drohung konfrontiert.
Ob diese Bedrohungssituation bereits initial dadurch verstärkt wurde, das Mrs. Cooper grundsätzliche Vorbehalte gegen Farbige (bzw. insbesondere farbige Männer) hat oder das erst mit steigendem Druck instrumentalisierte, wissen wir nicht. Ebenso gut kann es anfänglich noch komplett unerheblich gewesen sein, welcher Hautfarbe Mr. Cooper ist und es erschien ihr mit fortschreitender Eskalation als hilfreich, damit ihrerseits eine Drohung zu formulieren, die angesichts der Situation in den USA durchaus wirksam sein könnte.

Grundsätzlich wissen wir viel zu wenig über den Background der beteiligten Personen oder auch nur über die Details des Hergangs. Bis jetzt haben wir nur die viral gegangene Darstellung einer Seite, die bereits berufliche Konsequenzen für die andere Seite hatte, obwohl anscheinend noch nichts polizeilich ermittelt wurde.
Und selbst diese einseitige Darstellung hat, wie oben dargelegt, ein paar dunkle Punkte: Da ist zum einen die fragwürdige Formulierung von Christopher Cooper, zum anderen der Umstand, dass er immer Hunde-Leckerli dabei hat und seine Begründung dafür auf ein grundsätzlich angespanntes Verhältnis zu Hundebesitzern hindeutet. Zusammen mit dem Umstand, dass eine Frau die Rassismus-Karte zieht, *obwohl* sie offenkundig gefilmt wird, deutet auf mehr vorangegangene Eskalation hin, als das Video zeigt.

Zum dritten Mal, weil ja manche Dinge gerne missverstanden werden: Es war und ist falsch, wie sie reagiert hat. Aber man sollte auch ohne Vorbehalte prüfen, was genau dazu geführt hat - ebenso, wie man ohne Vorbehalte prüfen sollte, was ihn dazu bewegt hat, so eine Konfrontation zu initiieren. Im selben Moment, in dem man zu akzeptieren bereit ist, dass der passionierte Hobby-Ornithologe Christopher Cooper (zu Recht) von Hundebesitzern mit (häufig) freilaufenden Hunden im Vogelbeobachtungsbereich des Parks genervt war und diesmal was gesagt hat, sollte man auch bereit sein einzuräumen, dass die grundsätzliche Konstellation (abgelegene Stelle des Parks + er Mann, sie Frau + unpassende Wortwahl) sowie die weitere Eskalation einfach nur ziemlich unglücklich waren.
Wenn jemand ohne gewalttätige Vorgeschichte in einer angespannten Situation zuschlägt, ist er ja auch kein notorischer Schläger - warum sollte muss jemand, der in einer angespannten Situation rassistisch entgleist, ein notorischer Rassist sein? - Entschuldigung, aber so etwas macht den Begriff zu einem beliebigen Buzzword.

Und wenn jemand allein aufgrund eines viralen Videos ohne vollen Kontext und augenscheinlich ohne ordentliche Untersuchung des Vorfalls den Job verliert, finde ich das immer noch unangemessen. Das mag ein im ersten Moment und gefühlsmäßig irgendwie passendes Spiegelbild jener Willkür sein, der Farbige nur allzu oft ausgesetzt sind (Offen gestanden, mir ging es beim ersten Überfliegen des verlinkten Artikels genauso ...), aber aus Unrecht und Unrecht wird nun einmal nicht Recht.
Anders ausgedrückt: Sollte Amy Cooper tatsächlich eine Rassistin sein, wäre es mir bis auf Weiteres egal, ob sie ihren Job verliert. Wenn sie aber nur von der Situation eingeschüchtert und/oder überfordert gewesen sein sollte (Wer quatscht denn bitte so etwas Selbstinkriminierendes bei klarem Verstand in die laufende Kamera?), wäre eine solche Entgleisung grundsätzlich anders zu bewerten.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Mai 2020)

Zum ersten Satz, ja kreischen und laufen ist das beste was man machen kann.
Aber der Person vor der man Angst hat erstmal auf wenige Meter nah kommen, dann wieder ein paar Meter weg gehen und dann nur ins Telefon kreischen? Ich bitte dich, das ist keine Panikreaktion,
sie weiß genau was sie tut und das ganze beruht auf rassistischen und/oder sexistischen Motiven.  
Außerdem misshandelt sie ihren Hund massiv, raubt ihm die Luft und erzählt gleichzeitig, dass der Mann sie und den Hund angreift.

Ich schließe mich einfach mal dem Kommentar von CNN an:
Central Park confrontation sends an ugly message (opinion) - CNN


----------



## Don-71 (28. September 2020)

Es ist ja seit Corona und ihrer permanenten Selbstbeschäftigung, etwas ruhiger um die AfD geworden, aber es gibt wieder Neuigkeiten die es Wert sind zu posten, anscheinend sogar mit Tonbandaufnahme.






						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				



Vielleicht sollte man heute abend einschalten








						ProSieben Spezial - Rechts. Deutsch. Radikal. - ProSieben sendet Spezial mit Thilo Mischke
					

Programmänderung: ProSieben zeigt die investigative Doku "ProSieben Spezial: Rechts. Deutsch. Radikal." von und mit Thilo Mischke am Montag, 28. September, 20:15 Uhr




					www.prosieben.de
				




Aber schön das man aus erster Hand erfährt, dass der AfD das Land scheissegal ist, sondern zusätzlich vorsätzlich daran arbeitet das es Deutschland schlechter gehen soll,  damit es derAfD besser geht und die Analogien zu den Nazis sind so eindeutig, das ich gespannt bin, wie mir Sparanus diesmal erklären will, dass das nur Deutschnationale sind und ich diese Vergleiche nicht posten soll, wenn hochrangige AfD Leute,  diese Parallelen doch so offen aussprechen?!


----------



## Eckism (28. September 2020)

Die AFD will Migranten erschießen, die Linken die Reichen,für die Grünen ist jeder Autofahrer ein Dorn im Auge...das Niveau in den Parteien scheint sich ja generell irgendwie zu gleichen, nur sind die Lösungsansätze anders.


----------



## Don-71 (28. September 2020)

Im relativieren bist du echt Spitzenklasse!
Eigentlich ohne Worte dein Post!


----------



## Eckism (28. September 2020)

Ist doch so...die einen wollen das Geld von den Reichen, die anderen das Geld sparen...und das durch Mord und Totschlag. Die sind alle nicht ganz Dicht und sowas will regieren, die gehören alle in die Klapse.


----------



## blautemple (28. September 2020)

Die Nazis wollen Migranten erschießen und Die Linken machen Autos kaputt. 
Migranten besitze ich nicht, ein Auto aber schon...


----------



## Eckism (28. September 2020)

Deswegen erschießt man Linke und lässt Migranten in Ruhe.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die Nazis wollen Migranten erschießen und Die Linken machen Autos kaputt.
> 
> Migranten besitze ich nicht, ein Auto aber schon...



Also erstens, wollen auch Linke gewisse Leute erschießen:

https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch...hiessungen-von-Reichen-Skandal-in-Kassel.html

Und zweitens, warum hält sich der Mythos, linke würden nur Gegenstände angreifen, immer so vehement? Bei so gut wie jeder linken Demo werden auch früher oder später Polizisten angegriffen. Teils mit potenziell tödlichen Waffen wie Molotow-Cocktails.

Ist das keine Gewalt gegen Menschen?


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und zweitens, warum hält sich der Mythos, linke würden nur Gegenstände angreifen, immer so vehement? Bei so gut wie jeder linken Demo werden auch früher oder später Polizisten angegriffen. Teils mit potenziell tödlichen Waffen wie Molotow-Cocktails.
> 
> Ist das keine Gewalt gegen Menschen?


RAF-Attentate früher waren auch links motiviert.

Ich verurteile jede Gewalt. Sei es von links, rechts oder der Polizei.
Wobei ich der Polizei zuspreche Gewalt anzuwenden, wenn sie angegriffen wird oder andere beschützen muß.


----------



## Don-71 (28. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> RAF-Attentate früher waren auch links motiviert.
> 
> Ich verurteile jede Gewalt. Sei es von links, rechts oder der Polizei.
> Wobei ich der Polizei zuspreche Gewalt anzuwenden, wenn sie angegriffen wird oder andere beschützen muß.



Ich weiss echt nicht, was diese ständige Relativierung zur jetzigen Zeit soll?
Die RAF Toten liegen 30 Jahre und wesentlich mehr zurück, es gab die letzten Jahrzehnte keine politischen Morde aus der Linken Szene, dafür aber in Deutschland massiv Morde aus der Rechten Szene, Weltweit sogar noch wesentlich mehr.
Dazu kommt eine Partei im Bundestag, die dieses unterstützt und sich selber in Gewaltfantasien (Morde an Migranten und nach Höcke, gewaltsamme Trennung von Teilen des Volkskörpers) ergeht.
Wir haben in den letzten Jahren, keine wirklichen Probleme mit der Linken Szene, jedenfalls nichts, was nicht unter Kontrolle ist.
Es ist für mich völlig unverständlich, das man ständig versucht den rechten Terror und die klare rechtsextremistische Haltung der AfD zu relativieren, aber das zeigt anscheinend welch geistes Kind man ist.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist für mich völlig unverständlich, das man ständig versucht den rechten Terror und die klare rechtsextremistische Haltung der AfD zu relativieren, aber das zeigt anscheinend welch geistes Kind man ist.


Welches "geistes Kind" bin ich denn?
Ich hatte doch geschrieben das ich Gewalt von allen Seiten verurteile.
Und so harmlos wie die Linken gerne gemacht werden sind sie eben nicht.
Auch wenn auf das Konto der Rechtsradikalen mehr Morde und Gewaltdelikte gehen.


----------



## Eckism (28. September 2020)

Du relativierst ja nun auch...30 Jahre her oder nicht, Mord ist Mord und somit immer unverzeihlich. Die Linke Szene ist ja bei Demos generell Gewaltbereiter als die Rechte Szene...es mag Dummheit der Linken sein, aber wenn man Eigentum der Bürger zerstört ist das nicht gerade ein Zeichen, Zuneigung zu entwickeln.

Die meisten Rechten wedeln nur mit ner Flagge rum und nölen was das Zeug hält. Allerdings ist auch Gewalt unverzeihlich.


Und schon wurde dieser Lüth fristlos entlassen, nachdem er vor nem halben Jahr schon beurlaubt wurde. Jetzt brauchen die Migranten auch keine Angst mehr vor einem Pressesprecher zu haben.


----------



## Don-71 (28. September 2020)

Das hört ja gar nicht auf bei der AfD, die letzten 2 Wochen hat sie 3 Landtagsfraktionen verloren, dann der Bericht in der Zeit über den ehemaligen Partei und dann Bundestagsfraktionssprecher und nun hat sich am Samstag ein weiterer "bekannter" AfD Landtagsabgeordneter auf einer Corona Demo geäußert, mit dem aktiven Aufruf zum Umsturz in Deutschland.




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				






> "Wir müssen uns gewaltsam Zutritt zum Kanzleramt verschaffen", sagte Räpple bei der Kundgebung unter anderem.



Wie sagt doch ein altes Sprichwort, die Geister die man rief, wird man so schnell nicht mehr los, man kann nur hoffen das sie den Untergang der AfD bedeuten, da man anhand der Menge der "Einzelfälle" eher von einem Gesamtbild sprechen kann.
Und dann soll nochmal einer sagen, die Beobachtung durch den Verfassungsschutz wäre politisch motiviert.

Wow jetzt macht man sich sogar noch lächerlicher; Zitat:


> Die AfD betonte auf Twitter, Lüth sei kein Parteimitglied und seit drei Jahren nicht mehr für die Partei tätig. "Er konnte im Februar 2020 nicht für uns als Partei sprechen", erklärte die AfD zu ihrem damaligen Pressesprecher der Bundestagsfraktion.



Als Pressesprecher der Bundestagsfration der AfD, spricht man natürlich überhaupt nicht für die Partei.
Alter Falter die Jungs sind so degeneriert, das sucht seines Gleichen.


----------



## Eckism (28. September 2020)

Und ihr habt Angst, das so ein Haufen irgendwann mal was zu sagen hat.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und ihr habt Angst, das so ein Haufen irgendwann mal was zu sagen hat.



Solange sie Wähler finden, aber das wird glücklicher Weise weniger.
Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass die Afd kommendes Jahr Probleme bekommen wird überhaupt noch in den Bundestag zu kommen.


----------



## Andrej (28. September 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Seit ihr sicher, dass die Statue dort nicht schon immer stand?



Eckism schrieb:


> Die AFD will Migranten erschießen, die Linken die Reichen,für die Grünen ist jeder Autofahrer ein Dorn im Auge...das Niveau in den Parteien scheint sich ja generell irgendwie zu gleichen, nur sind die Lösungsansätze anders.


Reiche jetzt zu töten macht keinen Sinn, die sollen sich noch mesten. Später wenn die Armen nichts mehr zu fressen haben, dann kann man die Reichen zu Gulasch verarbeiten und den Armen geben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Solange sie Wähler finden, aber das wird glücklicher Weise weniger.
> Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass die Afd kommendes Jahr Probleme bekommen wird überhaupt noch in den Bundestag zu kommen.


Wenn Putin und Assad eine Offensive gegen die Terroristen/ Freiheitskämpfer, für wen was, dann nicht!


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Solange sie Wähler finden, aber das wird glücklicher Weise weniger.
> Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass die Afd kommendes Jahr Probleme bekommen wird überhaupt noch in den Bundestag zu kommen.


Ich habe eher den Eindruck das die noch genauso stark sind. Wenn nicht sogar noch stärker.


----------



## Sparanus (28. September 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Linke Szene ist ja bei Demos generell Gewaltbereiter als die Rechte Szene.


Das ist schon sehr isoliert betrachtet.
Wann gab es denn das letzte mal politische Morde von der politischen Linken?


----------



## Mahoy (28. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also erstens, wollen auch Linke gewisse Leute erschießen:
> 
> https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch...hiessungen-von-Reichen-Skandal-in-Kassel.html



Ich frage mich, wie oft das noch in diesem Thread auftauchen muss, bis auch der Letzte begriffen hat, das es nicht als Beispiel taugt.
Dort wird mit keinem Wort gefordert, man müsse Reiche erschießen. Es wird ganz im Gegenteil ironisch formuliert, dass das eben *keine* Lösung wäre, weil grundsätzliche Probleme (hier: Heizen, Mobilität) trotzdem weiter bestehen. Das ist so weit auch gar nicht zu beanstanden, aber weil die Dame es so schräg formuliert und auch sonst ein wenig neben der Spur zu sein scheint, nehmen die versammelten Konferenzteilnehmer sie und ihren Einwurf offenkundig nicht ernst und versäumen es deswegen auch, die schnoddrige Formulierung anzumahnen.

Auf dem anderen Ende des politischen Spektrums werden solche Äußerungen nicht von verwirrten Einzelpersonen ohne Amt getätigt, sondern bierernst von Parteifunktionären.
Manchmal wird auch abgestritten, so lange es geht; und wenn es nicht mehr geht, ist man mit der Maus ausgerutscht oder es war der böse Zwilling.
Und wenn das niemand glaubt, wird man es ja wohl noch mal sagen dürfen.



> Und zweitens, warum hält sich der Mythos, linke würden nur Gegenstände angreifen, immer so vehement? Bei so gut wie jeder linken Demo werden auch früher oder später Polizisten angegriffen. Teils mit potenziell tödlichen Waffen wie Molotow-Cocktails.



Bitte präzisiere "so gut wie jede linke Demo" mit vorzugsweise überprüfbaren Zahlen.

Und wer sagt eigentlich, dass das auf linken Demos nicht die gleichen ominösen Rowdys sind, die zuletzt den Reichstag stürmen wollten und nach Angabe der Veranstalter und Unterstützer rein gar nichts mit den total gesetzestreuen und fest auf dem Fundament der freiheitlich demokratischen Grundordnung stehenden Demonstranten zu tun hatten?


----------



## Eckism (28. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist schon sehr isoliert betrachtet.
> Wann gab es denn das letzte mal politische Morde von der politischen Linken?


Ab und zu sollte man nicht gleich einen ermorden, wenn man dem nur ne Ohrfeige geben willen.^^
Und wenn man bei Demos Autos anzündet, Steine auf Polizisten wirft und Straßenviertel verwüstet wird ja auch selten einer dabei ermordet...
Ist ja zum Glück nicht jeder so wie, der bei Gewalt gleich an die "Endlösung" denkt.


----------



## Sparanus (28. September 2020)

Beantworte doch einfach meine Frage


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist schon sehr isoliert betrachtet.
> Wann gab es denn das letzte mal politische Morde von der politischen Linken?


Gewaltbereitschaft muss nicht gleich Mord bedeuten.
Schaut man sich an was 2017 in Hamburg los war, sieht man sehr viel Gewalt, ohne dass Mord/Totschlag vorhanden war (erfreulicherweise ist es nicht dazu gekommen)


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wer sagt eigentlich, dass das auf linken Demos nicht die gleichen ominösen Rowdys sind, die zuletzt den Reichstag stürmen wollten und nach Angabe der Veranstalter und Unterstützer rein gar nichts mit den total gesetzestreuen und fest auf dem Fundament der freiheitlich demokratischen Grundordnung stehenden Demonstranten zu tun hatten?


Zumindest bei den "Chaostagen" waren auch Skinheads und Hooligans mit dabei. Welche aber nicht zwingend dem rechten Spektrum zugeordnet werden müssen. Es gibt auch linke Skins.



> Als *Chaostage* werden Treffen von Punks in verschiedenen Städten bezeichnet, die mit Aufrufen zu Gewalt und Zerstörung im Vorfeld und großer medialer Aufmerksamkeit einhergehen.[1] Die ersten Chaostage fanden 1983 in der niedersächsischen Landeshauptstadt Hannover statt und richteten sich gegen eine geplante Punker-Kartei der Polizei. Bei den seitdem mehr oder weniger regelmäßig stattfindenden Chaostagen kam es – besonders bei den Chaostagen 1995 – immer wieder zu heftigen Ausschreitungen und Straßenschlachten mit der Polizei.[2] *Dabei beteiligten sich neben Punks zum Teil auch Autonome und andere linke und linksradikale Gruppen, Hooligans, Skinheads sowie andere erlebnisorientierte und gewaltbereite Jugendliche und Erwachsene. *


 Quelle: Wikipedia - Chaostage


----------



## Eckism (28. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Beantworte doch einfach meine Frage


Hab ich doch!? Gewalt ist bei mir nicht gleich Mord...


----------



## Sparanus (28. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Gewaltbereitschaft muss nicht gleich Mord bedeuten.


Ich wette du hast schon von ziemlich vielen Menschen Gewalt erfahren, sonst wärst du nicht so verkorkst, aber Mord ist eine ganz andere Dimension.


Eckism schrieb:


> Hab ich doch!?


Hast du? Ähm nö meine Frage lässt sich nur als Datum beantworten und *ich lese kein Datum. Also such bevor du wieder behauptest du würdest meine Frage beantworten!*


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wann gab es denn das letzte mal politische Morde von der politischen Linken?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich wette du hast schon von ziemlich vielen Menschen Gewalt erfahren, sonst wärst du nicht so verkorkst, aber Mord ist eine ganz andere Dimension.


Ich habe erfreulicherweise weder von Rechtsextremen noch von Linksextremen Gewalt erfahren. Ich kann gut damit leben, wenn dies auch in Zukunft so bleibt.
Ich habe aber genauso wenig Lust darauf, dass diese Gruppen andere Dinge zerstören oder ihre geistigen Pamphlete an fremdes Eigentum schmieren.


----------



## Sparanus (28. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe erfreulicherweise weder von Rechtsextremen noch von Linksextremen Gewalt erfahren.


Ich hab auch eher an den Schulhof gedacht.

Aber du setzt Körperverletzung und Sachbeschädigung mit Mord auf eine ähnliche Stufe.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eher an den Schulhof gedacht.
> 
> Aber du setzt Körperverletzung und Sachbeschädigung mit Mord auf eine ähnliche Stufe.


Das ist Humbug. Mord ist eine ganz andere Sache und es ist in der Tat ein Problem, dass das aus der rechten Ecke zunimmt. Trotzdem ist das keine Entschuldigung für linke Gewalt und Sachbeschädigung.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist das keine Entschuldigung für linke Gewalt und Sachbeschädigung.


Genau. Die kann man nicht einfach unter den Teppich kehren und ständig verharmlosen, indem man mit Rechten Morden relativiert.

Es streitet niemand ab, das aktuell eine größere Gefahr von Rechts ausgeht.
Aber man muß alles im Auge behalten. Bzw der Staat.


----------



## Whispercat (28. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wer sagt eigentlich, dass das auf linken Demos nicht die gleichen ominösen Rowdys sind, die zuletzt den Reichstag stürmen wollten und nach Angabe der Veranstalter und Unterstützer rein gar nichts mit den total gesetzestreuen und fest auf dem Fundament der freiheitlich demokratischen Grundordnung stehenden Demonstranten zu tun hatten?



Dazu kann ich nur folgendes sagen :



Mahoy schrieb:


> Bitte präzisiere mit vorzugsweise überprüfbaren Zahlen.





RyzA schrieb:


> Zumindest bei den "Chaostagen" waren auch Skinheads und Hooligans mit dabei. Welche aber nicht zwingend dem rechten Spektrum zugeordnet werden müssen. Es gibt auch linke Skins.



Richtige "Skins" wollen Getreu dem "Spirit of 69" überhaupt nichts mit Politik zu haben.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist Humbug. Mord ist eine ganz andere Sache und es ist in der Tat ein Problem, dass das aus der rechten Ecke zunimmt. Trotzdem ist das keine Entschuldigung für linke Gewalt und Sachbeschädigung.



Das Problem ist ja Endeffekt das es unterm Strich reines Glück war das linke Gewalt noch nicht in einem Toten resultiert ist. Dieser eine AfD Poltiker der vor einem Jahr (?) ordentlich was an den Kopf gekriegt hat hätte genauso gut tot sein können. Dieser Betriebsrat der ne Gasknarre an die Stirn gekriegt hat und wochenlang im Koma lag hätte ebenfalls tot sein können. Jeder Moli und jeder Stein der gegen einen Polizisten fliegt hätte das Potential einen Toten zu produzieren. 

Rein von der Skrupelosigkeit nehmen sich beide Seiten absolut nichts und deswegen ist Gewalt grundsätzlich abzulehnen egal ob Rechts, Links oder Religiös motiviert.


----------



## Eckism (28. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du? Ähm nö meine Frage lässt sich nur als Datum beantworten und *ich lese kein Datum. Also such bevor du wieder behauptest du würdest meine Frage beantworten!*


ca. 4.11.2013
Wenn du so ne große Mordlust hast, google halt selbst...keine Ahnung was du ständig mit deinem Mord hast. Du scheints zumindest ganz schön gest... zu sein, wenn bei Dir Gewalt erst bei Mord anfängt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber du setzt Körperverletzung und Sachbeschädigung mit Mord auf eine ähnliche Stufe.


Eigentlich machst du das die ganze Zeit.


----------



## Poulton (28. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eher an den Schulhof gedacht.


Scheint ja ganz schön was los zu sein, bei dir auf dem Schulhof.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber man muß alles im Auge behalten. Bzw der Staat.



Und warum weigert sich Seehofer dann, eine Studie zu beauftragen, die klärt, wie Rechts die Polizei denn ist?


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und warum weigert sich Seehofer dann, eine Studie zu beauftragen, die klärt, wie Rechts die Polizei denn ist?


Die selbe Frage hatte ich mir vor einer Woche in einen anderen Thread gestellt: Frage Seehofer 
Aber keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2020)

Man könnte fragen, wieso Seehofer noch im Amt ist, aber da Scheuer auch noch da ist, spare ich mir die Fragerei.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte fragen, wieso Seehofer noch im Amt ist, aber da Scheuer auch noch da ist, spare ich mir die Fragerei.


Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage will man den rauskegeln?


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage will man den rauskegeln?



Ich weiß ja nicht, ob Merkel überhaupt sowas braucht.
Aber wenn ich nicht irre, tritt ein Minister zurück und wird nicht gefeuert -- also offiziell natürlich.
Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass Seehofer gemeckert hat, als Friedrich wegen der Edathy Affäre zurück getreten ist


----------



## Whispercat (29. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage will man den rauskegeln?



Auf keiner, allerdings würde ich mich in Zeiten der kollektiven Empörung und alles Nadsis ausser Mutti nicht unbedingt auf Rechtsgrundlagen verlassen. Spätestens nicht mehr seit Maaßen.


----------



## Poulton (29. September 2020)

Ahja. Maaßen, die Unschuld vom Lande, welches Opfer eines angeblichen merkelschen Unrechtsregime wurde. So baut man sich (s)einen Opferstatus zurecht.


----------



## Don-71 (29. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage will man den rauskegeln?



Wenn man von wirklich gar nichts eine Ahnung hat, stellt man anscheinend solche Fragen, und um gleichzeitig damit verbunden suggestiv einen Rechtsbruch nahezulegen.
Einen größeren Unsinn gibt es überhaupt nicht gerade in Bezug auf Minister:




__





						Bundesminister (Deutschland) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> Bundesminister werden auf Vorschlag des Bundeskanzlers vom Bundespräsidenten ernannt und entlassen. Die Minister werden nach ihrer Ernennung vor dem Bundestag auf das Grundgesetz vereidigt.[1] Sie können, müssen aber nicht Mitglied des Bundestages sein. Sie dürfen (gem. Art. 66 Grundgesetz (GG) und § 5 des Bundesministergesetzes (BMinG)) während ihrer Amtszeit keine weiteren beruflichen Tätigkeiten ausüben. Ihr Amt endet mit der Entlassung durch den Bundespräsidenten auf Vorschlag des Bundeskanzlers sowie mit jeder Beendigung des Amtes des Bundeskanzlers.


Frau Merkel kann im Rahmen ihrer Koalition Minister bestimmen und entlassen wie sie gerade gelaunt ist, ist gibt weder einen Rechtsanspruch auf einen Ministerposten noch Rechtsgrundlagen sich einer Entlassung zu widersetzen.
Ds gleiche gilt für Führungspositionen in der Verwaltung, wenn der Bundesinnenminister den Chef des Verfassungsschutz entlassen will, kann er das jederzeit tun, völlig egal aus welchen Gründen.

Hier haben anscheinend einige Leute nicht die geringste Ahnung von Beamtenrecht und der Vergabe von "politischen Posten".

Wenn der Aufsichtsrat/Eigentümerversammlung einer Firma einem Vorstand des Vertrauen entzieht (Entlassung), weil ihm die Farbe seiner Schuhe nicht passt, kann der Vorstand dagegen nichts machen, so lange die vertraglichen Bedingungen (Abfindung) eingehalten werden. Es gibt keinen "Arbeitnehmerschutz" in Führungspositionen. Das gleiche kann man ja auch analog im Sport sehen, siehe Bundesligatrainer.

Hier zu suggerieren, die Absetzung Maaßens hätte Rechtsgrundlagen verletzt ist an Unsinn kaum zu überbieten, da es das ausschließliche Recht des Bundesinnenministers ist, diesen Posten zu bestzen oder auch zu entziehen, völlig ohne Gründe!


----------



## Whispercat (29. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier zu suggerieren, die Absetzung Maaßens hätte Rechtsgrundlagen verletzt ist an Unsinn kaum zu überbieten, da es das ausschließliche Recht des Bundesinnenministers ist, diesen Posten zu bestzen oder auch zu entziehen, völlig ohne Gründe!



Ist irgendwie nicht mein Problem wenn du Metaebenen nicht verstehst.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (29. September 2020)

Um zum geschichtlichen Vergleich, der von der Threaderstellerin gezogen wird, zurückzukommen, ein paar Hinweise:


> *Todesopfer rechtsextremer Gewalt in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland*
> Die Bundesregierung erkannte bis 2018 nur 83 Mordfälle als rechtsextrem motiviert an. Der Tagesspiegel und die Redaktion von Zeit Online ermittelten dagegen, dass mindestens 169 Menschen seit 1990 aus rechtsextremen Motiven getötet wurden.[2] Nach einigen Nachermittlungen erkannte die Bundesregierung 94 Tötungen als rechtsextrem motiviert an. Der Kriminologe Tobias Singelnstein hielt die tatsächliche Opferzahl im Juni 2019 für doppelt so hoch.[3] Die Amadeu Antonio Stiftung (AAS) zählt aktuell (Februar 2020) 208 Todesopfer rechtsextremer Gewalt und verweist zudem auf mindestens zwölf Verdachtsfälle.[4]


Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Todesopfer_rechtsextremer_Gewalt_in_der_Bundesrepublik_Deutschland



> *Mörderische Statistik. Gewalt von rechts*
> Emil Julius Gumbel hat um 1920 politisch motivierte Morde untersucht und stellte fest: Die Justiz ist auf dem rechten Auge blind. Mehr als 350 rechtsextremen Morden standen rund 20 linksextreme gegenüber. Linke Täter bekamen Todesurteile, rechte im Schnitt nur vier Monate Haft. Sein Buch wurde von den Nazis verbrannt, jetzt ist es wieder da.











						Mörderische Statistik - Gewalt von rechts
					

Emil Julius Gumbel hat um 1920 politisch motivierte Morde untersucht und stellte fest: Die Justiz ist auf dem rechten Auge blind. Mehr als 350 rechtsextremen Morden standen rund 20 linksextreme gegenüber. Linke Täter bekamen Todesurteile, rechte im Schnitt nur vier Monate Haft. Sein Buch wurde...




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				






> * Coburg und der Nationalsozialismus. Eine Stadt als Experimentier-Kammer für das Dritte Reich*
> Coburg war die erste Stadt in Deutschland, die nationalsozialistisch regiert wurde – und das schon vor 1933. Hier erprobten NSDAP und SA die Strategien, die später im Dritten Reich erfolgreich sein sollten: Herrschaft durch Gewalt, Ausgrenzung der Juden, Übergriffe gegen Andersdenkende.
> Das Feature, 50 min 08.02.2019 Von Brigitte Baetz











						Coburg und der Nationalsozialismus  - Eine Stadt als Experimentier-Kammer für das Dritte Reich
					

Coburg war die erste Stadt in Deutschland, die nationalsozialistisch regiert wurde - und das schon vor 1933. Hier erprobten NSDAP und SA die Strategien, die später im Dritten Reich erfolgreich sein sollten: Herrschaft durch Gewalt, Ausgrenzung der Juden, Übergriffe gegen Andersdenkende.




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de
				




Wie verhält sich die Gesellschaft, Politiker*innen und Behörden heute angesichts Verbreitung rechter Ideologie auf *Straßen und in Parlamenten*, Hass, Terror und Morden? Inwieweit spielt sie herunter, bleibt passiv, macht mit ...?








						Drohungen gegen Seda Başay-Yildiz: Drohte Polizist mit „NSU 2.0“?
					

Wegen rassistischer Faxe an eine Anwältin haben Ermittler die Wohnung eines Polizisten durchsucht.




					taz.de
				











						Rassismus in Brandenburg: „Ihr seid nicht willkommen“
					

Eine Neuköllner Familie findet vor ihrer Datsche in Mittenwalde einen Schweinekopf. Polizisten vor Ort können zunächst keine Straftat erkennen.




					taz.de
				











						Polizeiaffäre um rechte Chats in NRW: „Das Ende noch nicht erreicht“
					

Wegen Verdacht auf Rechtsextremismus werden zwei Polizeibeamte in NRW suspendiert. Das Innenministerium zählt 104 Vorfälle seit 2017.




					taz.de
				











						Polizei und Rassismus: Danke für die guten Argumente
					

Latent rassistisch: Die Polizei Berlin zeigt in nur einer Woche mit zahlreichen „Einzelfällen“, wie tief verankert Rassismus in Behörden ist.




					taz.de


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es streitet niemand ab, das aktuell eine größere Gefahr von Rechts ausgeht.


Wenn du nicht blind und taub bist wirst du sehen, dass genau das der Fall ist, aber hier im Forum erwarte ich von den wenigsten, dass sie klüger sind als 5 Meter Feldweg.
Und das hat nichts damit zu tun ob ich mit den Leuten einer Meinung bin oder nicht.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (30. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und zweitens, warum hält sich der Mythos, linke würden nur Gegenstände angreifen, immer so vehement? Bei so gut wie jeder linken Demo werden auch früher oder später Polizisten angegriffen. Teils mit potenziell tödlichen Waffen wie Molotow-Cocktails.



Völlig korrekt. Allerdings scheint in der AfD Spitze mit dieser Aussage, auch bezüglich Gauland, der das offenbar auch so sieht, eine Maske gefallen sein. Hier noch relativieren zu wollen, ist denke nicht angebracht. Mittlerweile sind nicht mehr nur kleine Teile der Partei, sondern wohl schon größere einfach nur ein NSDAP Ersatz.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Dort wird mit keinem Wort gefordert, man müsse Reiche erschießen. Es wird ganz im Gegenteil ironisch formuliert,



Dass die Aussage des AfD Manns nochmal ein anderes Kaliber war, ist keine Frage.
Aber die Aussage als ironisch zu interpretieren, kann man sich denke ich sparen.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Spätestens nicht mehr seit Maaßen.



Maaßen hat doch die kleinste Brille der Welt, vor allem wenn er nach rechts schaut.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Oktober 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Dass die Aussage des AfD Manns nochmal ein anderes Kaliber war, ist keine Frage.
> Aber die Aussage als ironisch zu interpretieren, kann man sich denke ich sparen.



Leider nicht, da offenbar Viele zu dieser eigentlich offensichtlichen Interpretation entweder nicht in der Lage sind oder - und das halte ich für wahrscheinlicher - aus programmatischen Gründen beiseite schieben.

Ich denke, man kann sich darin einig sein, dass *auch* die Linke (Sowohl aufgrund des DDR-Erbes als auch des damaligen RAF-Terrors und meinetwegen bis zurück zur Kulturrevolution ...) eine gewisse Sprachdisziplin wahren sollte, wenn es in irgend einem Kontext ums Erschießen geht. Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Formulierung "Und auch wenn wir das ein Prozent der Reichen erschossen haben, ist es immer noch so, dass wir heizen wollen, wir wollen uns fortbewegen." ganz klar ironisch, da es im Schnodderton ein absurdes Bild malt: die Reichen sind erschossen, aber dem Proletariat fehlt es immer noch am Notwendigsten. Sprich, da wird implizit sogar das Gegenteil ausgedrückt, denn es ist eben keine Lösung, die Besitzenden an die Wand zu stellen, wie es einige linke Betonköpfe womöglich (Gibt es in der bundesdeutschen linken Parteienlandschaft eigentlich noch Maoisten bzw. Steinzeitkommunisten?) tatsächlich fordern.

Das Problem in dieser konkreten Situation ist, dass diese Äußerung in so eine konfuse Darlegung eingebaut ist, dass sich das versammelte Publikum zur Blödelei übergeht, statt sie aufzugreifen und richtig einzuordnen.
Traurig, aber wahr: Im derzeitigen politischen Klima und angesichts des desolaten Allgemeinbildungsstandes ist es notwendig, dass ein Moderator das Offensichtliche noch einmal klar zusammenfasst, also sinngemäß sagt "Bei uns wird natürlich niemand erschossen, aber Sie haben Recht, Energieversorgung ist ein Problem, dem sich auch das von uns angestrebte sozialistische Deutschland stellen muss." (<-- Bitte selbstständig mit linkspolitischen Begrifflichkeiten abrunden, sofern bekannt.)

Dass die Linke damit ein Eigentor geschossen oder zumindest versäumt hat, staatsmännisch zu punkten, kann zumindest mir egal sein. ABER: Das sich daraus ergebende Problem ist, dass so eine vergleichsweise harmlose Episode von gewissen Kreisen verwendet wird, um gezielte Hetze von gegenseitigen Ende des politischen Spektrum zu relativieren. Und das ist nicht tragbar. Nicht nur, weil der Maßstab ein ganz anderer ist, weil dort nicht (nur) irgendwelche Parteimitglieder undurchdacht quasseln, sondern prominente Funktionäre gezielt inakzeptable Anschauungen und Forderungen platzieren.
Und natürlich deshalb, weil "Die Anderen machen das auch!" keine Legitimation erzeugt, selbst wenn es zutreffen würde - was, wie oben dargelegt, noch nicht einmal der Fall ist.

Und ja, auf links gerichteten Demonstrationen kommt es durchaus häufig zu Zusammenstößen mit der Polizei. Das könnte damit zu tun haben, dass im linken Spektrum die Polizei häufig als das wahrgenommen wird, was jüngste Vorfälle zunehmend bestätigen, nämlich die Solidarisierung von Teilen der Polizei mit dem rechten Spektrum.
Dass es kleine Teile sind, ist zwar irgendwie tröstlich, ändert aber nicht an zwei grundsätzlichen Problemen:
1.) Sie existieren und sind fest in einem Organ verwurzelt, in dem sie nichts zu suchen haben.
2.) Intern geht die Mehrheit nicht mit gebotener Vehemenz dagegen vor, sei es aus falsch verstandenem Korpsgeist oder aus dienstlichen bzw. persönlichen Rücksichten.

Tja, und dann gibt es tatsächlich noch die hauptberuflichen Radaubrüder, denen der politische Anlass gänzlich egal ist, so lange sie nur eine Gelegenheit finden, auf den Putz zu hauen. In der naturgemäß sehr diversifizierten Menge linker Demos versteckt es sich einfach besser als in einer Glatzenparade, wo man sich vom braunen Kameradentreff gegenseitig persönlich kennt.
Und, nach wie vor für mich sehr wichtig bei der Beurteilung: Auf linken Veranstaltungen gibt es immer wieder Teilnehmer, die sich klar gegen Unruhestifter positionieren und linke Politiker, die sie anschließend verurteilen. Rechts vermisse ich diese Ansätze, obwohl die sogenannte bürgerliche Rechte doch nicht müde wird zu betonen, sie hätten mit den martialisch auftretenden Gestalten nichts zu tun. Sobald die "besorgten Bürger" auch mal rechten Schlägern sagen, sie sollen nach Hause gehen und beispielsweise Herr Gauland im Namen der AfD rechtsextreme Umtriebe  öffentlich verurteilt, bewerte ich meine aktuelle Sicht der politischen Lage in Deutschland gerne neu.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und ja, auf links gerichteten Demonstrationen kommt es durchaus häufig zu Zusammenstößen mit der Polizei. Das könnte damit zu tun haben, dass im linken Spektrum die Polizei häufig als das wahrgenommen wird, was jüngste Vorfälle zunehmend bestätigen, nämlich die Solidarisierung von Teilen der Polizei mit dem rechten Spektrum.
> Dass es kleine Teile sind, ist zwar irgendwie tröstlich, ändert aber nicht an zwei grundsätzlichen Problemen:
> 1.) Sie existieren und sind fest in einem Organ verwurzelt, in dem sie nichts zu suchen haben.
> 2.) Intern geht die Mehrheit nicht mit gebotener Vehemenz dagegen vor, sei es aus falsch verstandenem Korpsgeist oder aus dienstlichen bzw. persönlichen Rücksichten.


Auch früher, als der Rechtsextremismus bei der Polizei nicht so bekannt war, hat die Antifa  Hass gegen über Polizisten gehabt, nur weil sie eben den Staat angehörten.
Es gab auch da ganz klar das Feindbild "Staat".
Genauso wie es für "Reichsbürger" das Feindbild Staat gibt.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (1. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch früher, als der Rechtsextremismus bei der Polizei nicht so bekannt war, hat die Antifa  Hass gegen über Polizisten gehabt, nur weil sie eben den Staat angehörten.
> Es gab auch da ganz klar das Feindbild "Staat".
> Genauso wie es für "Reichsbürger" das Feindbild Staat gibt.


1) Nicht so bekannt? Wann soll das gewesen sein? Was gibt der Antifa Anlass, die Polizei abgesehen von ihrer staatsfeindlichen Position zu hassen?
2) Was bzw. wem nützt das in einem Atemzug nennen, der Antifa und den Reichsbürger*innen?`Was ist mit den politischen Standpunkten und Motivationen der beiden Gruppierungen? Gibt es Unterschiede? Inwieweit sind die relevant?


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> 1) Nicht so bekannt? Wann soll das gewesen sein?


Mir persönlich ist das früher jedenfalls nicht so aufgefallen.


> Was gibt der Antifa Anlass, die Polizei abgesehen von ihrer staatsfeindlichen Position zu hassen?


Das weiß ich nicht.


> 2) Was bzw. wem nützt das in einem Atemzug nennen, der Antifa und den Reichsbürger*innen?`Was ist mit den politischen Standpunkten und Motivationen der beiden Gruppierungen? Gibt es Unterschiede? Inwieweit sind die relevant?


Natürlich sind die Ideologien und Motivationen völlig verschieden aber der gemeinsame Nenner ist der "Staatshass".

Hier mal noch ein interessantes Video zum Thema Justiz und Nazis:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykJlGXDQH3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch früher, als der Rechtsextremismus bei der Polizei nicht so bekannt war, hat die Antifa  Hass gegen über Polizisten gehabt, nur weil sie eben den Staat angehörten.



"Die Antifa" gibt es nicht, da es kein Verein, sondern eher ein Bekenntnis ist. Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit ist die Ablehnung von Faschismus, weshalb man in der Antifa von anerkannte Parteien und Verbände/Vereine über Senioren, die Faschismus noch erlebt haben und nicht wieder erleben wollen und zig andere Gruppen und Personen eben radikale Autonome findet.
Und selbst letztere hegen keine Hass gegen Polizisten, nur weil diese dem Staat angehören. Dem Staat gehört erst einmal alles an, was im zugehörigen Staatsgebiet herumgeistert, das sollte man sich doch bitteschön ein für alle Mal merken.

Dass Autonome auch handgreifliche Abneigung gegen die Polizei hegen, ist historisch gewachsen. Nach Ende des 2. Weltkrieges trat die Polizei nämlich in der Bundesrepublik _tatsächlich_ oft genug als Schlägertruppe des sogenannten "Establishment" in Erscheinung, und es hat einige Zeit gedauert, bis daraus eine halbwegs politisch neutrales Organ wurde.
Was dort heute zunehmend an rechtsextremen Verstrickungen aufgedeckt wird, ist ja nicht in den letzten Jahren spontan entstanden, sondern Teile der Polizei waren schon immer so und wurden schon immer _nicht_ vehement bekämpft; weder intern noch von den jeweiligen Regierungen (nicht einmal den sozialdemokratischen).
Autonome sind, einfach zu extrem - und wenn ich das mal so direkt sagen darf, damit tendenziell zu blöd - um zu differenzieren und nehmen daher die Polizei als Ganzes ins Visier. Im Gegenzug macht sich allerdings auch die Polizei nicht immer die Mühe zu unterscheiden, weshalb auch gerne mal Demonstranten hart angepackt werden, die keinerlei Gesetz brechen und lediglich so renitent sind, wie es ihnen unsere Verfassung erlaubt (und der Geist unserer Verfassung teilweise sogar ausdrücklich verlangt).

Wenn man, was die Polizei angeht, den wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen rechts und links haben will, muss man sich anschauen, was diese _schlimmstenfalls_ damit vorhaben. Radikale Linke wollen maximal gar keine Polizei, extreme Rechte möchten sie maximal als Erfüllungsgehilfen im Stile der Gestapo. Und während das Ziel radikaler Linker einfach nur nicht praktikabel ist (Auch die gemäßigten Genossen möchten nämlich, dass jemand kommt, wenn sie 110 wählen ...) ist das Ziel extremer Rechter nicht nur durchaus machbar, sondern auch gefährlich.



> Es gab auch da ganz klar das Feindbild "Staat".
> Genauso wie es für "Reichsbürger" das Feindbild Staat gibt.



Das ist nur wenig vergleichbar, da Linke und Rechte (also generell politische Strömungen) den Staat nach ihren jeweiligen Vorstellungen verändern möchten. Das kann auf einen kompletten Umbau hinauslaufen, ist dann aber immer noch etwas Anderes als die Vorstellung sogenannter Reichsbürger, welche die Existenz des jetzigen deutschen Staates schlichtweg abstreiten.
Wenn sogenannte Reichsbürger eine größere Nähe zur rechten Szene pflegen bzw. größere Schnittmengen mit dieser aufweisen, hat das einfach damit zu tun, dass man sich dort ebenfalls eher vorstellen kann, die freiheitlich-demokratische Grundordnung zu demontieren und durch Höckes feuchten Traum zu ersetzen.

In der Linken ist man mehrheitlich mit dem Grundordnung zufrieden; jedoch soll der Staat mindestens sozialer/liberaler werden. Selbst einige der radikaleren Forderungen der Linken, mit denen ich als Vermögender, mehrfacher Grundbesitzer und Nutznießer des sogenannten militärisch-industriellen Komplexes (sic!) nun wirklich nicht umfassend einverstanden sein kann, sind mit dem Grundgesetz durchaus vereinbar.
Sprich, dafür muss der Staat nicht demontiert werden. Ob er in diesem Sinne (oder in jedem Sinne) reformiert werden muss, darüber kann man diskutieren, verhandeln und einen Konsens finden.

Oder ganz kurz gesagt: Die politische Linke kann sehr gut auf Autonome verzichten, wenn sie an der Macht ist - sie will danach Harmonie bis hin zur Piefigkeit, selbst wenn diese nur oberflächlich bzw. vorgetäuscht ist und dahinter ein Unterdrückungsapparat stehen sollte. Die politische Rechte nicht, denn sie braucht auch nach der "Machtergreifung" ihre Schlägertrupps, die ein ständig sicht- und spürbares Klima der Angst aufrecht erhalten.
Das lehrt uns die Geschichte.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2020)

@Mahoy: Dann habe ich die Begriffe "Antifa" und "Autonome" verwechselt. Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (3. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> EndangeredSpecies schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 1) Nicht so bekannt? Wann soll das gewesen sein?


Okay. Mh, ich würde meinen, dass linke Demonstrant*innen gerade früher doch von Leuten, die zeitlich dem Naziregime "näher gestanden haben", als "Gesindel" usw. verunglimpft wurden. Auch wenn ich damit nicht sagen will, dass das alle Nazis waren. Andererseits war die Entnazifizierung doch wohl eher halbherzig und so blieben auch bei der Polizei einige auf ihren Posten. Naja, Mahoy schrieb dazu ja ein bisschen.



RyzA schrieb:


> EndangeredSpecies schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 1) Nicht so bekannt? Wann soll das gewesen sein? Was gibt der Antifa Anlass, die Polizei abgesehen von ihrer staatsfeindlichen Position zu hassen?
> ...


Also, ich würde meinen, dass das Handeln der Polizei durchaus selbst Anlass dazu gibt - Provokationen, unverhältnismäßige Gewaltanwendung, Schikane, Rechtsbeugung usw..



RyzA schrieb:


> EndangeredSpecies schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 2) Was bzw. wem nützt das in einem Atemzug nennen, der Antifa und den Reichsbürger*innen?`Was ist mit den politischen Standpunkten und Motivationen der beiden Gruppierungen? Gibt es Unterschiede? Inwieweit sind die relevant?
> ...


Okay. Insofern finde ich es doch ungeschickt, so etwas in eine Diskussion einzubringen, in dem es doch um die Wiederholung der Geschichte, genauer - die Abschaffung der Demokratie, damals die Weimarer Republik durch Faschist*innen mit Unterstützung der Nationalkonservativen und Nationalliberalen, geht. Staatsfeindlichkeit von links ist meiner Ansicht nach eine andere Diskussion. Ein Vorgehen des Einbringens dieser in eine Diskussion über die Weimarer Republik beobachte ich sonst eher in Diskussionen mit Rechten (was ich Dir aber nicht unterstellen will), die damit rechte Einstellungen relativieren wollen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Autonome sind, einfach zu extrem - und wenn ich das mal so direkt sagen darf, damit tendenziell zu blöd - um zu differenzieren und nehmen daher die Polizei als Ganzes ins Visier ...
> Oder ganz kurz gesagt: Die politische Linke kann sehr gut auf Autonome verzichten, wenn sie an der Macht ist ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kHHitXxH-us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das zu Deiner Aussage. Nicht über Autonom*innen.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Okay. Insofern finde ich es doch ungeschickt, so etwas in eine Diskussion einzubringen, in dem es doch um die Wiederholung der Geschichte, genauer - die Abschaffung der Demokratie, damals die Weimarer Republik durch Faschist*innen mit Unterstützung der Nationalkonservativen und Nationalliberalen, geht. Staatsfeindlichkeit von links ist meiner Ansicht nach eine andere Diskussion. Ein Vorgehen des Einbringens dieser in eine Diskussion über die Weimarer Republik beobachte ich sonst eher in Diskussionen mit Rechten (was ich Dir aber nicht unterstellen will), die damit rechte Einstellungen relativieren wollen.


So weit braucht man gar nicht zurückgehen. Heutige "Reichsbürger" lehnen die BRD ab.
Und ja, ich bin nicht Rechts und weit entfernt davon. Ich würde z.B. niemals die AfD wählen.
Ich hatte es ja schon paarmal hier im Thread geschrieben: ich verurteile sowohl linke als auch rechte Gewalt.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (3. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> So weit braucht man gar nicht zurückgehen. Heutige "Reichsbürger" lehnen die BRD ab.
> Und ja, ich bin nicht Rechts und weit entfernt davon. Ich würde z.B. niemals die AfD wählen.
> Ich hatte es ja schon paarmal hier im Thread geschrieben: ich verurteile sowohl linke als auch rechte Gewalt.


... wie geschrieben, habe ich das auch nicht angenommen.
Zu den "Reichsbürger*innen" würde ich meinen, dass diese zwar eine sendebewusste, aber kleine Gruppe ist, dessen verschwörerische Position in der Breite doch wohl eher als abwegig wahrgenommen wird. Von Größe und Potenzial würde ich da wohl eher andere Gruppierungen nennen - bspw. "Pegida".


EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Ein Vorgehen des Einbringens dieser in eine Diskussion über die Weimarer Republik beobachte ich sonst eher in Diskussionen mit Rechten (was ich Dir aber nicht unterstellen will), die damit rechte Einstellungen relativieren wollen.


... wobei ich dazu noch ergänzen wollte, dass Manche der sogenannten Mitte entlang ihrer Hufeisentheorie links("extrem") mit rechts("extrem") gleichstellen und versuchen, sich damit als die bessere Alternative darzustellen. Womit sie zudem gleichzeitig auch in der "Mitte" vorherrschender Rassismus, Nationalismus usw. und Bezüge zum Nazismus verdecken zu. Mh, insofern wäre so gesehen eine Thematisierung doch nachvollziehbar (wenn auch nicht von mir).


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2020)

Attacke vor Synagoge: Tatverdächtiger in Psychiatrie und ein anderer Fall
14-Jähriger soll zum Mord an Muslimen und Juden aufgerufen haben

Es war leider nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sowas wieder in DE passiert. Und ist auf das schärfste zu verurteilen!
Zum Glück wurde niemand getötet.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2020)

Die Story im Ersten: Rechts und Radikal

Eine interessante Doku welche gestern Abend gezeigt wurde. Über die Hintergründe des Rechtsextremismus im Osten auch schon zu DDR Zeiten.


----------



## Don-71 (10. April 2021)

Der nächste Schritt Richtung Bedeutungslosigkeit!









						AfD-Parteitag in Dresden: Partei zieht gespalten in den Bundestagswahlkampf
					

Die AfD startet mit einem Slogan in den Bundestagswahlkampf, der Normalität vortäuschen soll. Doch auf dem Parteitag zeigt sie sich einmal mehr gespalten – und spricht sich gegen den Willen von Meuthen und Gauland für den EU-Austritt Deutschlands aus.




					www.spiegel.de
				











						AfD-Parteitag fordert Austritt Deutschlands aus der EU
					

Die AfD spricht sich in ihrem Programm für die Bundestagswahl für einen Austritt aus der Europäischen Union aus. Parteichef Jörg Meuthen hatte dies erfolglos abgelehnt.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der nächste Schritt Richtung Bedeutungslosigkeit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Träum weiter. Im Osten wird die AfD vorerst bleiben. Die fliegen vielleicht aus ein paar Landesparlamenten raus, aber mehr vorerst nicht.


----------



## Poulton (11. April 2021)

Siehe auch: https://www.wahlrecht.de/umfragen/landtage/index.htm


----------



## Johnny05 (11. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> AfD-Parteitag fordert Austritt Deutschlands aus der EU​Die AfD spricht sich in ihrem Programm für die Bundestagswahl für einen Austritt aus der Europäischen


Dazu noch Rückkehr zur D-Mark und zur Wehrpflicht . Am besten noch die Wiedereinführung von verbleitem Benzin und Bonanza - Fahrädern . Frauen an den Herd und den neben das Ehebett . Rückwärts - Gewandheit pur . Zeigt halt , das die AFD im 21. Jahrhundert nicht angekommen ist und das niemals wird .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. April 2021)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Frauen an den Herd


Das glaube ich kaum, denn Alice Weidel und Beatrix von Storch werde sich das sicher nicht gefallen lassen.


----------



## Mahoy (11. April 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das glaube ich kaum, denn Alice Weidel und Beatrix von Storch werde sich das sicher nicht gefallen lassen.


Alice Weidel klinkt sich zunehmend aus und Trixie vom Storch ist bereits mit ihren wiederkehrenden Dummbräsigkeiten und Gewaltphantasien vollkommen ausgelastet; zudem tragen beide diese Programmpunkte stillschweigend mit.

In der Partei aufstrebende Personalien wie die Fraktionschefin Katrin Ebner-Steiner vertreten (und leben) sogar _explizit_ das traditionelle Frauen- und Familienbild und machen ansonsten vor keiner Gelegenheit halt, geistig und sittlich Insolvenz anzumelden.

Zum Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny05 (11. April 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> denn Alice Weidel und Beatrix von Storch werde sich das sicher nicht gefallen lassen.


Weidel und von Storch haben schon vor Jahren mit diversem verbalem Dünnschiss geistige Insolvenz angemeldet .


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Don-71 (11. April 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das glaube ich kaum, denn *Alice Weidel* und Beatrix von Storch werde sich das sicher nicht gefallen lassen.


Unsere kleine Lesbe die auf Frauen mit Migrationshintergrund steht und als homosexuelles Paar natürlich gerne Kinder adoptiert.
Also all die liberalen Errungenschaften in Anspruch nimmt, die ihre Parteikollegen ihr ganzes Leben lang bekämpfen und bekämpft haben. Frau Weidel hat in der AfD genau so viel Macht, wie ihr kleiner Finger lang ist, wie man ja gerade wieder beim augenblicklichen Parteitag bewundern konnte.
Selten habe ich eine opportunistischere Person in der Politik gesehen, die mit ihrer Partei all das bekämpft, was sie selber lebt und in Anspruch nimmt. Einfach nur verachtenswert!


----------



## Poulton (11. April 2021)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Bonanza - Fahrädern


Das wäre Ausnahmsweise sogar mal ein guter Vorschlag.


			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/67/20190530_Dresden_-_122.jpg


----------



## Don-71 (11. April 2021)

Nach diesem Parteitag muss sich der Verfassungsschutz jedenfalls keine Gedanken mehr wegen der Beobachtung der AfD machen, dafür haben die Mitgleider auf dem Parteitag mit großer Mehrheit selbst gesorgt.


> Denn die gut 570 Delegierten des Bundesparteitags in Dresden haben ein Wahlprogramm beschlossen, das die *„Ablehnung jeglichen Familiennachzugs für Flüchtlinge“ festschreibt*.





> Für das Verbot jeglichen Familiennachzugs hatte sich Björn Höcke eingesetzt. Als Bedenken erhoben wurden, dass ein Verbot des Familiennachzugs *gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen würde*, nahm der Rechtsaußen der AfD das zum Anlass, sein Politikverständnis zu erklären.
> *Er wolle „daran erinnern, dass wir uns hier nicht in der rechtlichen Sphäre bewegen, sondern in der politischen Sphäre“*, sagte der Anführer des offiziell aufgelösten rechtsradikalen „Flügels“ der Partei. Es gehe „einzig und allein darum, ein politisches Zeichen zu setzen“. Diese Botschaft könne dann „draußen von unseren Wählern wahrgenommen werden“


Ich meine das ist genauso als wenn man dem Vefassungsschutz eine herzliche Einladung schickt mit Unterschrift!
War zwar vorher schon klar, aber das kann selbst ein rechtslastiger Richter nicht mehr anders auslegen.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Selten habe ich eine opportunistischere Person in der Politik gesehen, die mit ihrer Partei all das bekämpft, was sie selber lebt und in Anspruch nimmt. Einfach nur verachtenswert!


Ja das ist einfach nur lächerlich und heuchlerisch.


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nach diesem Parteitag muss sich der Verfassungsschutz jedenfalls keine Gedanken mehr wegen der Beobachtung der AfD machen, dafür haben die Mitgleider auf dem Parteitag mit großer Mehrheit selbst gesorgt.


Zumindest ist es für eine Partei, die bei jeder möglichen und unmöglichen Gelegenheit betont, wie wichtig ihr angeblich Ehe und Familie wäre, schon ein wenig seltsam, eine Rechtslage anzustreben, in der Ehepartner und Familienangehörige nicht nachgeholt werden dürfen.

Da weiß man doch gleich, was man von dem Getöne zu halten hat ...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Zumindest ist es für eine Partei, die bei jeder möglichen und unmöglichen Gelegenheit betont, wie wichtig ihr angeblich Ehe und Familie wäre, schon ein wenig seltsam, eine Rechtslage anzustreben, in der Ehepartner und Familienangehörige nicht nachgeholt werden dürfen.
> 
> Da weiß man doch gleich, was man von dem Getöne zu halten hat ...


Das gilt natürlich nur für deren Klientel, für die anderen gilt das natürlich nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das gilt natürlich nur für deren Klientel, für die anderen gilt das natürlich nicht.


Eine genauere Beschreibung besagter Klientel würde mich interessieren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Eine genauere Beschreibung besagter Klientel würde mich interessieren.


All die, die der AfD passen. Das ist hoffentlich dynamisch genug.


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> All die, die der AfD passen. Das ist hoffentlich dynamisch genug.


War auch so mein Gedanke.

"Wer deutsch genug ist, bestimme ich!" (Bernd Höckler)


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> "Wer deutsch genug ist, bestimme ich!" (Bernd Höckler)


Das war Göring nicht Hitler also hättest du Höckring schreiben müssen^^


----------



## Poulton (12. April 2021)

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit den wieder in den Westen abzuschieben?


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Möglichkeit den wieder in den Westen abzuschieben?


Behaltet den mal schön.
Soweit ich weiss kann er jedenfalls nicht zurück in sein Beamtenverhältnis in Hessen, insoweit soll der mal in Thüringen bleiben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Behaltet den mal schön.
> Soweit ich weiss kann er jedenfalls nicht zurück in sein Beamtenverhältnis in Hessen, insoweit soll der mal in Thüringen bleiben.


Vorerst bleibt er im Verhältnis: https://www.spiegel.de/politik/deut...orerst-a-8fc0c6d9-5843-4bd7-a5a2-18c49e6be032
Sofern er dann sein Mandat los ist (was eher unwahrscheinlich ist), wird er höchstwahrscheinlich rausfliegen.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vorerst bleibt er im Verhältnis: https://www.spiegel.de/politik/deut...orerst-a-8fc0c6d9-5843-4bd7-a5a2-18c49e6be032
> Sofern er dann sein Mandat los ist (was eher unwahrscheinlich ist), wird er höchstwahrscheinlich rausfliegen.


Ja im Moment ist die rechtliche Lage auf Grund des Mandats sehr schwierig, ich bezog mich mit meiner Aussage eben auf die 2016 gemachte Aussage der hessischen Landesregierung, unter allen Umständen eine Rückkehr Höckes in den Beamten/Lehrer Dienst zu verhindern. Ich denke wenn es denn mal soweit ist, wird das auch passieren.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss kann er jedenfalls nicht zurück in sein Beamtenverhältnis in Hessen, insoweit soll der mal in Thüringen bleiben.


Er sollte wieder Beamter werden, die tun doch eh nichts 

Und dafür würde ich Prügel beziehen haha


----------



## Poulton (12. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ich bezog mich mit meiner Aussage eben auf die 2016 gemachte Aussage der hessischen Landesregierung, unter allen Umständen eine Rückkehr Höckes in den Beamten/Lehrer Dienst zu verhindern.


Da habe ich meine Zweifel bei einer Partei, deren Landesparteizentrale nach Alfred Dregger benannt ist.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Da habe ich meine Zweifel bei einer Partei, deren Landesparteizentrale nach Alfred Dregger benannt ist.


Ganz ehrlich es interessiert mich null, ob DU daran Zweifel hast oder nicht, diese ständigen Versuche, der Union Sympathien oder andere Arten der Zusammenarbeit mit der AfD zu unterstellen, gerade in Bezug auf die Gesamtpartei, sind lächerlich und dienen wohl eher der eigenen Agenda oder entspringen Wunschdenken!
Die CDU Hessen befindet sich in der zweiten Legislaturperiode in einer Koalition mit den Grünen, trotz eines Alfred Dregger Hauses!


----------



## Poulton (12. April 2021)

Union wie sie leibt und lebt. Austeilen wollen wie die Großen, aber vertragen wie die Kleinen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Union wie sie leibt und lebt. Austeilen wollen wie die Großen, aber vertragen wie die Kleinen.


Wobei man das auch wunderbar an der AfD sehen kann.


----------



## sereksim (12. April 2021)

Sympathischer Typ, dieser Dregger:


> [...]Als Vorsitzender der CDU/CSU-Fraktion im Bundestag erklärte er, dass Hitlers Angriff auf die Sowjetunion nicht grundsätzlich falsch gewesen sei [...] Er setzte sich für die Freilassung deutscher Kriegsverbrecher ein. Die Wanderausstellung _Die Verbrechen der Wehrmacht 1941–1944_ nannte er einen „Angriff auf Deutschland“.
> Dregger setzte sich für eine „Normalisierung“ des Geschichtsbewusstseins in Deutschland ein [und] zielte auf eine partielle Relativierung der nationalsozialistischen Verbrechen und einer Fokusverlagerung hin zu einer positiven nationalen Identität in Deutschland.  [...] Sein Ziel war eine „nationale Regeneration“ gegenüber der von ihm in der Form kritisierten „Vergangenheitsbewältigung“.  - Wikipedia


Die Frage, wieso man seine Parteizentrale nach dem benennt, darf ja wohl gestellt, beziehungsweise die Partei deswegen kritisiert werden.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Da habe ich meine Zweifel bei einer Partei, deren Landesparteizentrale nach Alfred Dregger benannt ist.


Hab ich mir eben auch gedacht. 
Als 20 Jähriger NSDAP Mitglied, geschenkt. Aber es danach nicht einzusehen im Alter brrh


----------



## Poulton (12. April 2021)

Da bekommt das Kürzel "AfD" zumindest in Hessen eine neue Bedeutung: _Applaus für Dregger_.


----------



## sereksim (12. April 2021)

Auch interessant, dass es 2007 (!) die Junge Union (!) war, die den Vorschlag gemacht hat, das Haus nach Dregger zu benennen. Die JU Hessen scheint da also auf klar nationalkonservativem Kurs zu sein.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Union wie sie leibt und lebt. Austeilen wollen wie die Großen, aber vertragen wie die Kleinen.


Wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, muss man halt in die Mottenkiste greifen und Personen hevorholen die schon zwei Jahrzehnte verstorben sind, um irgenwelche Behauptungen daraus ableiten!
Armselig!


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das war Göring nicht Hitler also hättest du Höckring schreiben müssen^^


Das passt schon. Der Bernd verkörpert alle damaligen "Lichtgestalten" in Personalunion.
Die anderen AfD-Granden sind dafür zuständig, wahlweise die bürgerliche Fassade aufrecht zu erhalten, oder aber dem Fußvolk zu vermitteln, dass man immer noch hart wie Krümelkacke und dumm wie ein Windhund ist, auch wenn man bürgerlich tut.



Poulton schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Möglichkeit den wieder in den Westen abzuschieben?


Danke, aber nein danke. Da sitzen schon genug Strippenzieher der Neuen Rechten. Lieber ein wenig Fußvolk westwärts über die ehemalige innerdeutsche Grenzen deportieren, um Zusammenrottungen zu erschweren und damit die Jungs mal was Neues sehen.



sereksim schrieb:


> Auch interessant, dass es 2007 (!) die Junge Union (!) war, die den Vorschlag gemacht hat, das Haus nach Dregger zu benennen. Die JU Hessen scheint da also auf klar nationalkonservativem Kurs zu sein.


Und nicht nur in der Hinsicht. Jedes mal, wenn mir jemand erzählt, dass sich die CDU von ganz allein reformieren wird, wenn die alte Garde nach und nach wegstirbt, schaue ich mir den Laienspielverein namens JU an und schwanke zwischen homerischem Gelächter und kaltem Grausen.

Da gibt es sogar der jetzigen CDU-Belegschaft und sogar in der CSU progressivere Kräfte mit ausgeprägterem Anstand. Und mir tun die paar Leute bei der JU leid, die am öffentlichen Bild derselben nicht schuld sind, es jedoch offenbar auch nicht von innen heraus ändern können.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und nicht nur in der Hinsicht. Jedes mal, wenn mir jemand erzählt, dass sich die CDU von ganz allein reformieren wird, wenn die alte Garde nach und nach wegstirbt, schaue ich mir den Laienspielverein namens JU an und schwanke zwischen homerischem Gelächter und kaltem Grausen.
> 
> Da gibt es sogar der jetzigen CDU-Belegschaft und sogar in der CSU progressivere Kräfte mit ausgeprägterem Anstand. Und mir tun die paar Leute bei der JU leid, die am öffentlichen Bild derselben nicht schuld sind, es jedoch offenbar auch nicht von innen heraus ändern können.


Als wenn die JU irgendwie mal entscheidend war? Wann und wo?
Schaue ich mir da den Verein Jusos an und was da für politische Positionen vertreten werden und welche Gestalten da aktiv sehr entscheidend Politik bei der SPD machen, komme ich aus dem Kotzen und kaltem Grausen gar nicht mehr raus. Ich meine warum nennen die sich eigentlich Jusos und nicht Rosa Luxenburg und Karl Liebknecht Organisation?


----------



## Poulton (12. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, muss man halt in die Mottenkiste greifen und Personen hevorholen die schon zwei Jahrzehnte verstorben sind, um irgenwelche Behauptungen daraus ableiten!


Also ist die Parteizentrale neuerdings nicht mehr nach Alfred Dregger benannt?

Und rein interessehalber: Würdest du dich auch so ins Zeug legen, wenn sie nach dem Blutrichter Filbinger benannt worden wäre?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Armselig!


Gibst du wieder das Rumpelstilzchen?


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gibst du wieder das Rumpelstilzchen?


Das fragt der Richtige, ich kann mich kaum halten vor lachen.


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Als wenn die JU irgendwie mal entscheidend war? Wann und wo?


Daraus werden die Nachwuchskräfte rekrutiert. Und die Kaulquappen aus dem Quecksilberteich will ich nicht irgendwann als dicke Ochsenfrösche im Bundestag quaken hören.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Schaue ich mir da den Verein Jusos an und was da für politische Positionen vertreten werden und welche Gestalten da aktiv sehr entscheidend Politik bei der SPD machen, komme ich aus dem Kotzen und kaltem Grausen gar nicht mehr raus. Ich meine warum nennen die sich eigentlich Jusos und nicht Rosa Luxenburg und Karl Liebknecht Organisation?


Du hast punktuell recht, aber macht das die JU besser? - Wenn, dann müsste man sich doch eher fragen, _warum_ sämtliche Jugendorganisationen eine Tendenz zu den jeweiligen Extremen ihrer Mutterparteien entwickeln. Und natürlich, warum die "Großen" nicht gelegentlich deutlich zur Ordnung rufen.


----------



## Poulton (12. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schaue ich mir da den Verein Jusos an und was da für politische Positionen vertreten werden und welche Gestalten da aktiv sehr entscheidend Politik bei der SPD machen, komme ich aus dem Kotzen und kaltem Grausen gar nicht mehr raus.


Stimmt. Siehe was unter der ehemaligen Juso-Vorsitzenden Nahles gemacht wurde: https://nrw.verdi.de/themen/erwerbslose/++co++cd5bf4b0-784e-11e6-8a59-52540077a3af
Konsequente Fortführung der Hartz-"Reformen". Verräterpartei. Was aus Leuten wie Kühnert oder Drohsel geworden ist, sieht man ja: Die werden aufs kommunale Abstellgleis geschoben.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Armselig!


2007 ist gar nicht so lange her^^


Mahoy schrieb:


> Und mir tun die paar Leute bei der JU leid, die am öffentlichen Bild derselben nicht schuld sind, es jedoch offenbar auch nicht von innen heraus ändern können.


Joar mein KV war nicht so extrem, aber was ich da manchmal andernorts gesehen hab.
Brrh


----------



## Eckism (13. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Behaltet den mal schön.
> Soweit ich weiss kann er jedenfalls nicht zurück in sein Beamtenverhältnis in Hessen, insoweit soll der mal in Thüringen bleiben.


Dann regt Dich aber auch nicht auf, das wir wie die Bundeswehr und die Polizei den rechten Arm zum Gruße heben.


----------



## Don-71 (29. April 2021)

Ohne Worte!








						Mutter, Heilpraktikerin, mutmaßliche Rechtsterroristin - der Prozess gegen Susanne G.
					

Susanne G. soll ein »Lehrbuch für Profikiller« gekauft, Drohbriefe verschickt und einen Anschlag geplant haben. War sie Teil eines Netzwerks?




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Mahoy (29. April 2021)

Es ist durchaus etwas auffällig , dass viele Anhänger der rechtsextremen und/oder quarkdenkenden Szene beruflich auch im sogenannten alternativmedizinischen Bereich zu finden sind.

Jetzt neu: "Sieg-Heilpraktiker".


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es ist durchaus etwas auffällig , dass viele Anhänger der rechtsextremen und/oder quarkdenkenden Szene beruflich auch im sogenannten alternativmedizinischen Bereich zu finden sind.
> 
> Jetzt neu: "Sieg-Heilpraktiker".


Bei Querdenken gibt es Dummgeschwätz und bei Esoterikern auch. Passt perfekt zusammen.


----------



## Eckism (29. April 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bei Querdenken gibt es Dummgeschwätz und bei Esoterikern auch. Passt perfekt zusammen.


WAAAAAAS? 
Willst du damit etwa sagen, das man Allergien nicht heilen kann, wenn man 2 Metallkugeln aneinanderreibt und dabei "Hex Hex" sagt?


----------



## Nightslaver (30. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es ist durchaus etwas auffällig , dass viele Anhänger der rechtsextremen und/oder quarkdenkenden Szene beruflich auch im sogenannten alternativmedizinischen Bereich zu finden sind.
> 
> Jetzt neu: "Sieg-Heilpraktiker".


Das alles andere als etwas wirklich "neues"...
Schon im Dritten Reich hat sich die Esoterik mehr und weniger inoffiziell einer großen Beliebtheit unter den Nazigrößen / Funktionären erfreut und waren Heß und Himmler wohl mit die bekanntesten und glühensten Anhänger der Szene und der Hang zur Esoterik, wie Okulten, gerade in der SS sehr weit verbreitet und stark praktiziert.

Hitler selbst konnte der Esoterik hingegen gar nichts abgewinnen und sah die Strömung als "Spinner" an und das wo der Mann mit seiner "Rassenlehre" und dem "Weltbeherrschenden Finanzjudentum"  ja im Grunde selbst kein minderkleinerer Spinner war.
Entsprechend gab es ab 1937 auch, durch Hitler angestoßen, diverse Verbote esoterischer Gruppen im Reich, was deren Beliebtheit und dem praktizieren allerdings wenig Abbruch tat.

Letztlich daher aber halt auch wenig verwunderlich das nach dem Krieg es gerade ehemalige SS-Angehörige (wie Wilhelm Landig und Rudolf Mund) waren die ab den 1950er Jahren im rechtsextremen Milieu spürbar zur weiteren Verfestigung und Verflechtung esoterischer Lehren mit rechtsextremen Gedankengut beigetragen haben.

Naja und seitdem sind halt ein paar bewegte Jahrzehnte ins Land gezogen und heute ist Esoterik und Okultismus mit der rechten Szene so stark verbunden wie die Borke mit dem Baum und halt auch ein gutes Einfallstor für die restliche rechtsextreme Idiologie, da 68er Bewegung und Grüne Politikströmungen (B'90 Die Grünen sind ja die größte politische Esoterik Lobby Deutschlands) halt auch die letzten Jahrzehnte eine starke Lobby für die "Globuli-Lehren der Esoterik waren und dafür gesorgt haben das diese heute auch in der gesellschaftlichen Mitte durchaus salonfähig ist.
Da bietet es sich Rechte Rattenfänger halt an das zu benutzen, um den Zugang zur restlichen Rechten Szene bei Menschen zu erlangen die sie sonst vermulich politisch weit schlechter erreichen würden.

Esoterik "verbindet" da halt.


----------



## Mahoy (30. April 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> B'90 Die Grünen sind ja die größte politische Esoterik Lobby Deutschlands


Das war mal. Seit die Homöopathie und Co. eher zum Privatvergnügen machen wollen, sind die bei den einschlägigen Luftpumpen der Szene so ziemlich unten durch.

Wer mal herzhaft lachen will: So sehen "Faktenchecks" unter Esoterikern aus:








						Die Grünen gegen Homöopathie
					

Der Faktencheck von Natur und Medizin e.V.




					www.naturundmedizin.de
				




Inzwischen sind die Heilzauber derart tief im (nicht nur) bundesdeutschen Bewusstsein verankert, dass es eher die CDU ist, die da echt konservativ nichts antasten will. Rund 20 Millionen im Jahr gehen seitens der Krankenkassen für Präparate drauf, deren Ingredienzien sich wie eine bemüht latinisierte  Saatgutmischung lesen. Die fehlen, wenn es um die Bewilligung nicht gelisteter, jedoch nachgewiesen wirksamer Behandlungen geht, aber unser Gesundheitsminister meint, angesichts dieser Größenordnung bestünde kein Handlungsbedarf, wohl aber eine Nachfrage und außerdem wäre eine "emotionale Debatte" zu befürchten. Auweia, bloß keine emotionalen Debatten!

Die einzige Partei, die sich deutlich dagegen positioniert, ist paradoxerweise die SPD, die sich eigentlich am allerwenigsten Wählerverluste leisten kann. Aber da denkt man vermutlich auch, dass ohnehin alles verloren ist und man dann genauso gut auch unbequeme Punkte ansprechen kann.

Die AfD ist übrigens (neben einigen durchaus kritischen Stimmen) übrigens mehrheitlich dafür, Homöopathie weiterhin als Kassenleistung zu führen, aber das wundert vermutlich niemanden ernstlich. Die Begründungen sind ganz großes Kino:
"Homöopathie ist *nachweislich* neben der Schulmedizin in der Lage, Leiden zu lindern und gar zu heilen. Sie von den Kassenleistungen auszunehmen, dafür fehlt mir das Verständnis." - Andreas Dahl
"Homöpathie ist *nachweislich wirksam und günstiger* als viele schulmedizinische Medikamente." - Hermann Klie
"Auch mit der Homöopathie werden Erfolge erzielt - ob wir die Funktionsweise nun momentan bereits verstehen können oder nicht. Die Erfolge sprechen für sich. *Selbst der Placebo-Effekt ist inzwischen nachgewiesen.*" - Kerstin Garbracht
"*Jeder Versicherte sollte selbst entscheiden können, ob er konventionelle oder alternative Medizin bevorzugt.* Solange die Alternativen nicht wesentlich teurer sind, sehe ich nichts was dagegen spricht." - Dorothe van Suntum [Ja, warum eigentlich noch Ärzte und so? Der Kranke weiß doch selbst am besten, was ihm hilft!]
"Das wäre doch viel besser, *als immer nur schädliche Tabletten*." - Marie-Madeleine von Kienlin [Kurz: Wer nichts macht, macht auch nichts falsch.]
"Wer heilt, hat Recht!" - Ulrich Wolinski
[Strychnin in entsprechender Dosierung heilt auch von allen chronischen Krankheiten, aber ich bezweifle, dass so eine Behandlung rechtmäßig wäre.]

Nun besteht ja trotz großer Schnittmengen durchaus ein Unterschied zwischen Esoterik und Naturheilkunde, und mit Sicherheit sympathisiert auch nicht jede/r Naturheilkundler/in mit Rechtsextremen und notorischen Faktenleugnern, aber da es hier im Thread um sich wiederholende Geschichte geht, darf man es durchaus besorgt sehen, dass weite Teile der Bevölkerung immer noch dem Geschwurbel zugeneigt sind. Wer ernsthaft glaubt, dass ein paar Kügelchen Krokusextrakt mit Zuckermantel (Verzeihung: _Crocus sativus D-irgendwas_) mehr Wirkung entfalten, je weniger man davon nimmt (Und auch nur, wenn beim Abfüllen gut geklopft wurde!), dem kann man eben auch leichter politisch-ideologischen Unfug einschenken.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die einzige Partei, die sich deutlich dagegen positioniert, ist paradoxerweise die SPD


Hättest du bitte eine Quelle dafür? Ich konnte nur einen Beschluss der Linkspartei von diesem Jahr finden, wo man sich glücklicherweise nicht nur ausdrücklich gegen Homöopathie als Kassenleistung ausgesprochen hat, sondern auch noch weitergehende Schritte fordert.








						Bevorteilung von Homöopathie beenden!: DIE LINKE
					

Beschluss des Parteivorstandes vom 11. April 2021




					www.die-linke.de
				



Seitens der SPD nur Aussagen einzelner Mitglieder oder das man es halt nicht für gut hält. Die Grünen versuchen auch weiterhin das Thema zu umgehen.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Mai 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Hättest du bitte eine Quelle dafür?


Ich hatte jetzt hauptsächlich Lauterbachs letzten Vorstoß gegen Homöopathie als Kassenleistung im Hinterkopf, der ziemlich medienpräsent war und bei dem er, anders als noch vor knapp zehn Jahren, kein Gegenfeuer, sondern Rückendeckung aus der eigenen Partei bekam.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich konnte nur einen Beschluss der Linkspartei von diesem Jahr finden, wo man sich glücklicherweise nicht nur ausdrücklich gegen Homöopathie als Kassenleistung ausgesprochen hat, sondern auch noch weitergehende Schritte fordert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, interessant, danke für die Info!
Allerdings ist auch das eher neu: Als sich in der Debatte vor zwei Jahren Erwin Rüddel (Vorsitzender des Gesundheitsausschusses im Bundestag) und Sabine Dittmar (Gesundheitsbeauftragte der SPD ) in seltener Einhelligkeit gegen die Kostenübernahme positionierten, war es Harald Weinberg (für Die Linke im Bundestag), der da keinen Handlungsbedarf sah, weil die Kosten dafür ja gar nicht so hoch wären.
Aber es ist natürlich sinnvoll, wenn auch Die Linke ihr Profil in dieser Richtung schärft.



Poulton schrieb:


> Die Grünen versuchen auch weiterhin das Thema zu umgehen.


Aus dem Artikel:


> Vorgesehen sei, dass Krankenkassen homöopathische Mittel über einen Wahltarif bezahlen könnten. Diesen müssten die Versicherten gesondert abschließen und somit extra bezahlen; dadurch gebe es ein „Solidarsystem innerhalb der Homöopathie-Medikamenten-Liebhaber“, aber die Allgemeinheit zahle nicht dafür.


Da sehe ich keinen Unterschied zu den Forderungen anderer Parteien. Niemand will Homöopathie verbieten (Dafür gäbe es auch keinerlei gesetzliche Grundlage ...), aber es soll eben nicht mehr die Gemeinschaft der Beitragszahlenden dafür aufkommen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt hauptsächlich Lauterbachs letzten Vorstoß gegen Homöopathie als Kassenleistung im Hinterkopf, der ziemlich medienpräsent war und bei dem er, anders als noch vor knapp zehn Jahren, kein Gegenfeuer, sondern Rückendeckung aus der eigenen Partei bekam.


Die kommt bei der SPD auch schon gefühlt seit 20 Jahren. Fing damals mit Ulla Schmidt als Ministerin an, wenn ich nicht irre. Bei raus gekommen ist aber nie was.
Und die Grünen schweigen das tot, da es ja um die Basis geht.


----------

